# Mid-August Testers



## CHDickey

Hey ladies,

I am about to embark on my 2nd OFFICIAL month of TTC! Please join so we can share our stories!

Waiting on the big O can be so boring! Also, do you all have any tips to help the process of BD?


----------



## MrsBea23

Hiya,

I am CD11 today and waiting to O this week which I hope is before the weekend because DH is going away.

I have been off BCP since November but this is only my 4th month since getting my cycle sorted so hoping this will be the lucky month.

I am having acupuncture, taking chinese herbs, going to the gym, trying to eat right, using opk's, charting and using conceive + phew. What are you doing?

Hopefully this will be our month.


----------



## pip squeek

Hey

I'm 2 days past ov so in the 2ww also in our 2nd month ttc.

We just bd every other day up to a week before ov. Hoping for a bfp soon but it took 11 cycles to conceive my little boy so not trying to get my hopes up.

Xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Am waiting to ov next week, this is my first month using opk, so waiting to get a result with them. My last couple of cycles have been 35 days, annoying as it seems to take ages for ov to come round each month!


----------



## CHDickey

MrsBea23 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I am CD11 today and waiting to O this week which I hope is before the weekend because DH is going away.
> 
> I have been off BCP since November but this is only my 4th month since getting my cycle sorted so hoping this will be the lucky month.
> 
> I am having acupuncture, taking chinese herbs, going to the gym, trying to eat right, using opk's, charting and using conceive + phew. What are you doing?
> 
> Hopefully this will be our month.

Wow! See I am so new to all this that I haven't thought of herbal supplements. Last month we did all natural and this month we have cut down caffeine intake and started taking vitamins. The dear hubby and me. 

I am currently CD7 and awaiting OV!! I hope it's our month too!!


----------



## CHDickey

pip squeek said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm 2 days past ov so in the 2ww also in our 2nd month ttc.
> 
> We just bd every other day up to a week before ov. Hoping for a bfp soon but it took 11 cycles to conceive my little boy so not trying to get my hopes up.
> 
> Xx

Oh, I will definitely keep my fingers crossed for your :bfp: please keep us updated on your symptoms!!

Baby dust to you and everyone.


----------



## CHDickey

Srbjbex said:


> Am waiting to ov next week, this is my first month using opk, so waiting to get a result with them. My last couple of cycles have been 35 days, annoying as it seems to take ages for ov to come round each month!

I agree completely!! It seems like ages to OV and then another lifetime during the 2ww. I used opk last month and did the cheapies and used then used clear blue digital to confirm!

Keep us updated!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey everyone, my question is how often are you supposed to BD? Every other day or everyday? I have read both.


----------



## Augie

Hey everyone! Just started the second cycle of NTNP/TTC, so good luck to everyone!! I'm really hoping this will be our month!


----------



## SLH

I'm on CD7 and waiting to Ov. I'm testing around the 13th of August.


----------



## kittymarie

CHDickey said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am about to embark on my 2nd OFFICIAL month of TTC! Please join so we can share our stories!
> 
> Waiting on the big O can be so boring! Also, do you all have any tips to help the process of BD?

i am on month 2 as well! good luck to you!!

this site has been such a help, just having someone to talk to!

we are secretly ttc and it is nervewracking :)


----------



## CHDickey

Augie said:


> Hey everyone! Just started the second cycle of NTNP/TTC, so good luck to everyone!! I'm really hoping this will be our month!

Me too! Welcome!


----------



## CHDickey

SLH said:


> I'm on CD7 and waiting to Ov. I'm testing around the 13th of August.

I am in the same boat exactly! Do you typically ovulate early, late, on time? I normally ovulate early! So we will see. I am going to start using the internet cheapies on the 9th to start trying to detect my LH surge.


----------



## CHDickey

Kitty Marie--it is so nerve wracking. I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Kaleido

Hey everyone! Im on cd14 and got a positive opk this morning. We are supposed to be ntnp.....but my baby obsession has already turned into ttc and its our first month lol. But im 33 and its my first so im really feeling the pressure. We bd tonite, and hope to tomorrow as well...I wish we had last night but we had a big picnic and were just too beat. AF is due on the 11th, im going to try to wait until 13 to test, id rather be late and not waste money and be disappointed with bfn....then again I seem to have zero willpower with any of this baby stuff so we will see if I make it that far lol. Good luck to everyone and baby dust to all!!


----------



## pip squeek

Thanks Chdickey hope you get yours soon too.

Will defo keep you updated on any symptoms I don't remember get any last time till I got my pfp.

I was told to bd every other day by my doctor as the sperm need time to build back up.

Are you using ov tests? 

X


----------



## Srbjbex

I think BD every other day is better. I agree with pip squeek that from a biological point of view that the sperm needs time to build up.

I have tried BD everyday (during fertile week) and it was exhausting! it put a lot of stress on us both and found that DH struggled, and was really hard.... no wonder that his swimmers were too tired!!


----------



## pip squeek

Hi srbjbex

Yeah it is definatly exhausting especially bd'ng everyday dont know how you kept up to that haha.

Have you found the opk's usefull? Iv never tried them or charted i find i start to stress too much about it.

x


----------



## CHDickey

pip squeek said:


> Thanks Chdickey hope you get yours soon too.
> 
> Will defo keep you updated on any symptoms I don't remember get any last time till I got my pfp.
> 
> I was told to bd every other day by my doctor as the sperm need time to build back up.
> 
> Are you using ov tests?
> 
> X

I am going to use opk this month. I ordered some off the Internet. It comes with a chart to help you know when to start testing. So since I typically ovulate between day 11 and 13 the chart shows to start using the opk strips on day 9 which is tomorrow for me! It is also very clear about using mid day urine. Which can be hard sometimes because you never know where your going to be, but I guess I will figure it out!


----------



## CHDickey

pip squeek said:


> Hi srbjbex
> 
> Yeah it is definatly exhausting especially bd'ng everyday dont know how you kept up to that haha.
> 
> Have you found the opk's usefull? Iv never tried them or charted i find i start to stress too much about it.
> 
> x

Found them useful. The reason being is that after coming off the pill I wanted to know if I ovulated. It was comforting to see the smiley face, but I would not recommend using the clear blue digital everyday. It can get wicked expensive. I would order online then confirm or use digital on projected OV date. Hope that helps!!


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh thank you ladies i may give opk's a go next month if i dont get my :bfp: this time round.

I came off the pill in May but my cycles seem to be normal i have only gone by CM which is what i did last time.

xx


----------



## CHDickey

pip squeak-I agree if your CM is showing signs and you are regular, then give it whirl this month and worry about the OPK next. No need on wasting money if you don't need to!

I went off the pill in march knowing we would start TTC until this summer, but I was on the pill for so long that I was scared my system would be out of whack, so that is why I went ahead and used OPK and charted, I just wanted to see what my body was doing. I did know if it was regular or ovulating and sorts. I was on the pill for 12 years, so thats my reasoning behind it.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Srbjbex

Ok so, today I have not been able to do my OPK because I am in and out of meetings all day at work. However, this is around the time I should be gettinga positive OPK I think. I'm going to test when I get home (will be about 8pm) - do you think this will be ok? I normally test at 12.30pm...

Also, I have noticed a bit of very mild cramping today... In previous months (when i didnt realise my cycle had extended to 35 days) I think I mistook this for implantation,but now I am thinking that maybe this is OV. 

Good job we BD this morning before work hey!! And it is DH's birthday tomorrow so I'm sure he will want to go again


----------



## pip squeek

Srbjbex said:


> Ok so, today I have not been able to do my OPK because I am in and out of meetings all day at work. However, this is around the time I should be gettinga positive OPK I think. I'm going to test when I get home (will be about 8pm) - do you think this will be ok? I normally test at 12.30pm...
> 
> Also, I have noticed a bit of very mild cramping today... In previous months (when i didnt realise my cycle had extended to 35 days) I think I mistook this for implantation,but now I am thinking that maybe this is OV.
> 
> Good job we BD this morning before work hey!! And it is DH's birthday tomorrow so I'm sure he will want to go again

Hi
Yeah I'm sure you will be fine testing then although I have never used opk's before. 

I get cramping around ov too And I can also tell by checking cm sorry if too much info. Think your pretty safe if you bd'd this morning and tomorrow. I was advised every other day around ov. 

Good look and lots of baby dust xx


----------



## dBOO0510

I am on CD11 today and first day of OPK's also.. This is my second month ttc so lets hope that this is the month!


----------



## Srbjbex

Just done my opk and got a positive! :happydance: this, feels like it's all falling into place, what with the cramps, and (tmi alert) just checked cm and that's very watery too! 

So excited. Right then.... Down to business :sex:


----------



## pip squeek

Srbjbex said:


> Just done my opk and got a positive! :happydance: this, feels like it's all falling into place, what with the cramps, and (tmi alert) just checked cm and that's very watery too!
> 
> So excited. Right then.... Down to business :sex:

 Wow that's great could be you thismonth fingers crossed. Planty of bd'ing needed.


----------



## pip squeek

dBOO0510 said:


> I am on CD11 today and first day of OPK's also.. This is my second month ttc so lets hope that this is the month!

Hi welcome. Hope it your month. Keep us updated 

X


----------



## CHDickey

Srbjbex- keeping my fingers crossed for you. Totally know what you mean about opk testing. I am a teacher and hoping I won't have problems testing! Hopefully it's our month!


----------



## SunUp

Hey! This is our 2nd month of seiously TTC, with months of NTNP before that. I think I will ovulate somewhere in the next 7 to 10 days (long cycles). Well good luck to everyone, heres to BFPs this cycle!!


----------



## quinn

August will be my second month TTC. My doctor is taking a biopsy of my uterine lining Wednesday so then we will know if I ovulated late or early or what. Not excited for the biopsy, but it will be nice to know more.


----------



## joeybrooks

I am on CD9 and hoping to ov at the start of August, this is my first month TTC, as only came off BCP mid June and was waiting for first AF, which arrived in a timely fashion (thanks AF - get a feeling that may be the one and only time during this journey that I thank AF for her arrival).

Anyway, last month I had EWCM and cramping exactly 14 days before AF arrived, so I think that may have been ovulation. Hoping the same happens this month and if so, I guess I will be testing mid August.


----------



## NotNic

Hiya, I'm CD9 too, and like you MrsBea23 I'm on to cycle 4. This month I've decided to use opks as my cycles are shorter after BCP than they were before, and I'm getting a bit lost. No +ve opk yet, but I have a feeling it'll be c.28th July. Assuming my cycle is going to be 26 days like last month, then I could be testing on the 12th, though I will try to hold off until the 14th August. Good luck ladies!


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I am on CD 5. My next period is due August 20, so I plan on testing either the 18th or 19th. Trying not to get my hopes up, but I really hope this is my month! I just don't understand why the women who want a baby so badly and would make amazing mothers just can't have it right away? We all deserve a :bfp: we need more spring babies :)


----------



## Clarke221

I'm on CD 10, first month off BC, so hoping that my cycle is normal and all goes well. I'll be testing around the 16th if AF doesn't show, although we're not really trying this month...one can dream. If no BFP then I may use OPK next month just to make sure I'm ovulating. Haven't decided. Good luck all!


----------



## CHDickey

Clarke221 said:


> I'm on CD 10, first month off BC, so hoping that my cycle is normal and all goes well. I'll be testing around the 16th if AF doesn't show, although we're not really trying this month...one can dream. If no BFP then I may use OPK next month just to make sure I'm ovulating. Haven't decided. Good luck all!

That sounds like a good plan. If you felt like finding out you could always do the ovulation tests from tomorrow until Sunday. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CHDickey

sweetpeaxo said:


> I am on CD 5. My next period is due August 20, so I plan on testing either the 18th or 19th. Trying not to get my hopes up, but I really hope this is my month! I just don't understand why the women who want a baby so badly and would make amazing mothers just can't have it right away? We all deserve a :bfp: we need more spring babies :)

How any months have you been ttc if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CHDickey

NotNic said:


> Hiya, I'm CD9 too, and like you MrsBea23 I'm on to cycle 4. This month I've decided to use opks as my cycles are shorter after BCP than they were before, and I'm getting a bit lost. No +ve opk yet, but I have a feeling it'll be c.28th July. Assuming my cycle is going to be 26 days like last month, then I could be testing on the 12th, though I will try to hold off until the 14th August. Good luck ladies!

So have you ever researched the shorter cycles? I quit BC in mid march and have been averaging 26.2 according to fertility friend, this is okay right? I have read that as long as your luetal phase is more than 10 days you are ok? Just wanted your opinion. Also, do you tend to ovulate earlier since your cycles are shorter?

Sorry for all the questions, just haven't met anyone in the same boat.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey everyone,

Looks like we are all either really busy at TTC, lol!

Just wanted to see how everyone is doing. CD 10 and still no positive opk. Oh well, I am not going to get worried until Sunday!

Good luck to everyone and baby dust to all!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi CH,

I am CD15 today and think I am O'ing, had a pretty dark OPK last night and temp rose a bit today which it does on the day I O (???). 

It is ealier than the last couple of months this month which is fab becasue DH is going away tomorrow until Monday and I would have missed it otherwise.

we will BD tonight and may get one in tomorrow before he goes and then it is just the TWW for me.

I hope you get a positive OPK soon hun, sorry I have forgotten are you doing SMEP or just going to BD as much as you can?


----------



## NotNic

CHDickey said:


> NotNic said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I'm CD9 too, and like you MrsBea23 I'm on to cycle 4. This month I've decided to use opks as my cycles are shorter after BCP than they were before, and I'm getting a bit lost. No +ve opk yet, but I have a feeling it'll be c.28th July. Assuming my cycle is going to be 26 days like last month, then I could be testing on the 12th, though I will try to hold off until the 14th August. Good luck ladies!
> 
> So have you ever researched the shorter cycles? I quit BC in mid march and have been averaging 26.2 according to fertility friend, this is okay right? I have read that as long as your luetal phase is more than 10 days you are ok? Just wanted your opinion. Also, do you tend to ovulate earlier since your cycles are shorter?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just haven't met anyone in the same boat.Click to expand...

No problem! To be honest I'm doing opk's to get a more definite answer. Since giving up BCP I have had cycles from 23 - 29 days (though I have had spotting for a few days before AF in the longer cycles)

After the first month (23 day cycle) I read up on LP and decided to keep an eye on my EWCM to give me a rough idea of how long my LP would be. (TMI alert!) My EWCM tends to be around 13/14 days before AF so assuming the opks also suggests that OV is happening at this point, then the length of my LP shouldn't be an issue. It's the LP rather than the length of cycle that we need to keep an eye on. There are certain vitamin supplements that I have seen mentioned on the boards which have increased the length of this, but it's probably worth having a chat with a GP in case they have other suggestions, if you think yours are shorter than 10 days. 

I consider that I ov earlier, because I always had a 28/29 day cycle before and without observing my cycle I was assuming that I ov'd c.CD14, when in fact last month it would have been c.CD12. Ov seems to be earlier because my LP is staying at 14 days rather than having reduced with the length of my cycle if that makes sense? I'm also taking a day off that 'for luck' as I keep missing the egg!

There are a few ladies in NTNP who are like us so keep your eyes peeled for them too. Good luck xx


----------



## CHDickey

So on fertility friend it says that my average OV date is cycle day 13, but I have only remembered getting + on CD 11, so needless to say I am CD 12 and haven't received an LH surge, I will test today, keeping fingers crossed.

Question, can you ovulate a couple cycles after BC and then stop OVing all together? If so, I am afraid this might be the case. My chart on FF is really strange this month.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey there girlies! This is my 2nd month trying.

I am on CD12. Just waiting to OV - which is usually either CD13 or CD15. I am guessing CD15 (8/1) this month as I did a OPK this AM and was basically the lightest line known to man. Also, I usually get OV pains and have none yet and have no CM either. 

Plan of action this month is BD every other day. Last month we did it everyday for like a week and was exhausting bc I work like 60 hr a week!! And this month we are trying out Pre-Seed. 

I totally plan to test on 8/14. 

FX for all us mid-august testers!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Snowflake - I am testing on the 14th as well.

CH - It can happen but I am sure that is not what is happening to you, maybe you just missed your surge are you testing between 12pm and 8pm?


----------



## CHDickey

MrsBea23 said:


> Snowflake - I am testing on the 14th as well.
> 
> CH - It can happen but I am sure that is not what is happening to you, maybe you just missed your surge are you testing between 12pm and 8pm?

I got my positive at 1:15 today so I used an internet cheapie and then confirm with Clear Blue Digital Smiley!!

I was testing around 4:30 everyday because that is when I was getting home. My chart just looks weird, so I am afraid I am one of those people who gets + OPKs but never actually ovulates, but! Oh well, husband will be happy tonight!:happydance:


----------



## MrsBea23

Great news CH. If you attach your chart I can have a look (not that I am an expert lol).


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I'm on CD 8. Will be test on or around the 18th.


----------



## CHDickey

MrsBea23 said:


> Great news CH. If you attach your chart I can have a look (not that I am an expert lol).

I would love to attach it, but I have no idea how! Also, my chart has not confirmed OV yet, so I am worried that I received a posItive OPK and my BBT is not showing OV.

Let me know how to attached it! Your opinion would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies,

So right now I am CD14 and FF has not confirmed OV based on temps but had positive OPK. Also, today I noticed a small speck of blood (TMI) when I wiped. FF said I would probably OV somewhere between CD11 and CD14. I am getting worried I need to go to doctor, help! :)


----------



## tashajl

i will be testing on or around aug 12th. this is our first month ttc! and our first child :)


----------



## Nits

Hi everyone.

We are NTNP/TTC #1, this is our first month. I don't chart but I have a rough idea of when I ovulate (it helps that I can actually feel it when I am around O time) so it's been keeping us busy =D

Just trying to relax and not freak out by the magnitude of what we are trying to do ^_^

Anywho, AF is due on 18th. Hopefully it won't come =D


----------



## snowflakes120

CHDickey said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> So right now I am CD14 and FF has not confirmed OV based on temps but had positive OPK. Also, today I noticed a small speck of blood (TMI) when I wiped. FF said I would probably OV somewhere between CD11 and CD14. I am getting worried I need to go to doctor, help! :)

Hooray for positive OPK! The blood is normal, it can happen from the egg releasing from the ovary. It is a good sign indicating Ovulation!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone today.

CH I am at work at the moment and don't know my FF password but when I get home i will post how to attach your chart.

And like snowflake said blood at O is very good it means very fertile.


----------



## NotNic

So, after my short cycle theory, I got a +ve opk on Sunday which was CD14. Now not sure if this means this will be a 28 day cycle, or a 26 with a 12 day LP.:wacko: This could make for a very puzzling 2 week wait!


----------



## CHDickey

MrsBea23 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone today.
> 
> CH I am at work at the moment and don't know my FF password but when I get home i will post how to attach your chart.
> 
> And like snowflake said blood at O is very good it means very fertile.

Thanks MrsBea!! I would love your input and thanks to you and snowflake for putting my mind at ease. I can tend to be an over-analyzer. Have a great day at work and hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm doing ok. My chart this month is a hot mess. Ups and downs. Temps are higher than usual Pre-O - which I am attributing to the upper 90's temps outside. I have never had a chart so bad since I started temping in March. I don't know what to think. I think I OV'd yesterday but not sure bc my temp barely raised this AM so I don't know. I guess I will know tomorrow if my temp goes up again. Gonna BD tonight just in case I didn't OV yesterday. Sorry for the babble.


----------



## CHDickey

NotNic said:


> So, after my short cycle theory, I got a +ve opk on Sunday which was CD14. Now not sure if this means this will be a 28 day cycle, or a 26 with a 12 day LP.:wacko: This could make for a very puzzling 2 week wait!

NotNic- I have had an average cycle of 26 days since quitting BC in March, and my signs are all leading to O on the cd14, so I am in the same boat as you. Will be 26 again or 28??? Keep me posted and good luck to you!


----------



## CHDickey

snowflakes120 said:


> I'm doing ok. My chart this month is a hot mess. Ups and downs. Temps are higher than usual Pre-O - which I am attributing to the upper 90's temps outside. I have never had a chart so bad since I started temping in March. I don't know what to think. I think I OV'd yesterday but not sure bc my temp barely raised this AM so I don't know. I guess I will know tomorrow if my temp goes up again. Gonna BD tonight just in case I didn't OV yesterday. Sorry for the babble.

Snowflake- I think I O'ed yesterday too, but only a .24 rise? I think the batteries in my thermometer are shot. Going to pick up a new one day. It keeps displaying LO? Let me know if your temp raises again! Good luck to you!


----------



## snowflakes120

CHDickey said:


> Snowflake- I think I O'ed yesterday too, but only a .24 rise? I think the batteries in my thermometer are shot. Going to pick up a new one day. It keeps displaying LO? Let me know if your temp raises again! Good luck to you!

.24 is good raise! I would change batteries if it says LO, I suppose just to make sure. :)

My .07 raise is horrible!! :(


----------



## CHDickey

snowflakes120 said:


> CHDickey said:
> 
> 
> Snowflake- I think I O'ed yesterday too, but only a .24 rise? I think the batteries in my thermometer are shot. Going to pick up a new one day. It keeps displaying LO? Let me know if your temp raises again! Good luck to you!
> 
> .24 is good raise! I would change batteries if it says LO, I suppose just to make sure. :)
> 
> My .07 raise is horrible!! :(Click to expand...

Oh! Keep your head up!!! You will be crossing my fingers for you!! Just think, it's a raise!! :)


----------



## NotNic

CHDickey said:


> NotNic said:
> 
> 
> So, after my short cycle theory, I got a +ve opk on Sunday which was CD14. Now not sure if this means this will be a 28 day cycle, or a 26 with a 12 day LP.:wacko: This could make for a very puzzling 2 week wait!
> 
> NotNic- I have had an average cycle of 26 days since quitting BC in March, and my signs are all leading to O on the cd14, so I am in the same boat as you. Will be 26 again or 28??? Keep me posted and good luck to you!Click to expand...

Gosh we are similar! Which cycle day are you now on? Good luck to you too!


----------



## CHDickey

NotNic- I am currently CD 15. Waiting on the stupid temp rise, but hopefully it will have confirmed O on CD 14, but I guess we will see!


----------



## CHDickey

Mrs Bea, I might have figured it out, take a look....

Also I said a .24 raise, yeah my math is slow this summer (good thing I teach math, lol) it was only a .15 increase!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## NotNic

CHDickey said:


> NotNic- I am currently CD 15. Waiting on the stupid temp rise, but hopefully it will have confirmed O on CD 14, but I guess we will see!

Ah snap!! Fingers crossed for the next 12-15 days! x


----------



## Jazavac

I'm in for the game, too.

If I ever ovulate this month, I'll be testing mid August. Right now I'm on my day 13, waiting for the LH surge, as well as a temp rise. Last month, FF got my big O down on the 13th day, so I guess right now I am getting my hopes up where I likely shouldn't.

This is my second TTC cycle, as well as my second one off the pill (I was on Yasmin for years). Last cycle was absolutely awesome and now I expect, in a way, at least a little bit of trouble. The other day, I even had some spotting which, to my knowledge, was strange. I don't think I've ever had it before.

I have very low AMH levels and, on top of that, I have only had my progesterone tested (day 21 test) and it came back okay. Coming up next are day 3 hormones. I was supposed to get them done during my last period, but I was on vacation and had no chance to get the bloodowork there.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CHDickey

NotNic said:


> CHDickey said:
> 
> 
> NotNic- I am currently CD 15. Waiting on the stupid temp rise, but hopefully it will have confirmed O on CD 14, but I guess we will see!
> 
> Ah snap!! Fingers crossed for the next 12-15 days! xClick to expand...

Ditto!! Same to you! :)


----------



## CHDickey

Jazavac said:


> I'm in for the game, too.
> 
> If I ever ovulate this month, I'll be testing mid August. Right now I'm on my day 13, waiting for the LH surge, as well as a temp rise. Last month, FF got my big O down on the 13th day, so I guess right now I am getting my hopes up where I likely shouldn't.
> 
> This is my second TTC cycle, as well as my second one off the pill (I was on Yasmin for years). Last cycle was absolutely awesome and now I expect, in a way, at least a little bit of trouble. The other day, I even had some spotting which, to my knowledge, was strange. I don't think I've ever had it before.
> 
> I have very low AMH levels and, on top of that, I have only had my progesterone tested (day 21 test) and it came back okay. Coming up next are day 3 hormones. I was supposed to get them done during my last period, but I was on vacation and had no chance to get the bloodowork there.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Welcome and come on in! We are all in the same boat! Now let's hope some of us get that :bfp: Dust to all!


----------



## CHDickey

Does anyone know how to post a damn pic to their profile. I am normally not technology stupid, but for some reason, I cannot figure it out! Help?


----------



## NotNic

Yep. Go to your user profile (quickest way is to select your name on the top right of the page where is says welcome, or on your name to the right of an existing published post), then choose customize profile, and then a list will appear in a column on the righthand side to edit photos etc.


----------



## CHDickey

Not nic- Mine doesn't have an edit profile pic option??


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - Yup it looks like yesterday pretty clear I would say, I would keep bd'ing tonight and tom if you can though just in case you release another egg (apparently it happens).

Snowflake - It is so hard when it is hot isn't it, I usually wake up and take the covers off (without moving much lol) for a couple of minutes before I temp and that usually keeps my temps to what I am expecting. If its too hot for covers though I don't know what I would do, we never have that problem in Scotland.


----------



## Jazavac

According to my LH strips and CM, I might actually pop an egg this cycle, whee. No positive OPK yet, but the color was dark enough this AM. On the evening test, I expect to see the same color test line. 

And then.... likely nothing, lol. But it's fun sometimes to get one's hopes up!


----------



## NotNic

CHDickey said:


> Not nic- Mine doesn't have an edit profile pic option??

Have you got something about an avatar under the settings heading?


----------



## CHDickey

NotNic said:


> CHDickey said:
> 
> 
> Not nic- Mine doesn't have an edit profile pic option??
> 
> Have you got something about an avatar under the settings heading?Click to expand...

Yes, I sure do!!


----------



## CHDickey

MrsBea- thank you!! I will hope for two more days of high temps, and let the hubby he isn't off the hook yet! :)


----------



## CHDickey

Has everyone or anything actually confirmed O and now in the 2 week wait period? Dust to all!


----------



## NotNic

CHDickey said:


> NotNic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHDickey said:
> 
> 
> Not nic- Mine doesn't have an edit profile pic option??
> 
> Have you got something about an avatar under the settings heading?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I sure do!!Click to expand...

Then that's where you can upload a pic x


----------



## NotNic

CHDickey said:


> Has everyone or anything actually confirmed O and now in the 2 week wait period? Dust to all!

I think I am. I don't temp, but the +ve opk on Sunday and a small amount of EWCM yesterday is good enough for me, however I'm not feeling that positive. Hubby is so shattered from work that getting him to BD is a real slog. We (he!!) hasn't put as much effort into this month's attempt as I would like. He really doesn't seem to recognise just how small the window is to catch the egg!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Yup dpo 4 for me.

Notnic - Sorry to hear DH is not as energetic this month as needs be. It is hard on them I guess but it is so frustrating at the same time. Hopefully you have done enough to catch it anyway hun.

Jaza - Did you get your temp rise this morning?


----------



## CHDickey

NotNic said:


> CHDickey said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone or anything actually confirmed O and now in the 2 week wait period? Dust to all!
> 
> I think I am. I don't temp, but the +ve opk on Sunday and a small amount of EWCM yesterday is good enough for me, however I'm not feeling that positive. Hubby is so shattered from work that getting him to BD is a real slog. We (he!!) hasn't put as much effort into this month's attempt as I would like. He really doesn't seem to recognise just how small the window is to catch the egg!!Click to expand...

Fingers are crossed. Surely, y'all caught it. Just think there are several women who don't try and it happens. Just a little faith! If not this month there is next. Staying positive for you too!


----------



## CHDickey

Jazavac said:


> According to my LH strips and CM, I might actually pop an egg this cycle, whee. No positive OPK yet, but the color was dark enough this AM. On the evening test, I expect to see the same color test line.
> 
> And then.... likely nothing, lol. But it's fun sometimes to get one's hopes up!

How's it going? Did you get a darker color or temp rise?


----------



## CHDickey

Well, had a huge rise this morning went from 97.73 to 98.17!! This would make me 2 dpo!! So fingers crossed. MrsBea- went ahead and took your advice with the ol' dh. Thanks again for looking at my chart!

So, this whole symptom spotting thing, am I the only one? I am hoping this month won't be like last since I am starting to go back to school and work! It will keep my mind off things!! I did wake up with a outrageous headache in the middle of the night though?!


----------



## Jazavac

Yup, both! The chart is in my signature.

The cycle looks exactly the same as last month, at least so far. I'm satisfied with it, but we'll see what happens next. I assume it will mark CD13 as ovulation day and I will again feel like it should have been CD14.


----------



## Jazavac

CHDickey said:


> Has everyone or anything actually confirmed O and now in the 2 week wait period? Dust to all!

So the answer to your question, it might be me, but I will give it a day or two to make sure it happened right here.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well I def did not OV on Sunday like I had thought. Today's temp was the exact same as yesterday. So I pulled out an OPK to see what is going on with my body - and got a positive this AM so that means I should OV today!! A few days later than expected but oh well!! Hopefully we will catch that eggy. Been BDing just in case!! ;)

Still plan to test on 8/14. If I do OV today then I will still be 12 dpo. Should be good enough for sure.

Hooray on the temp raise CH!! ;)


----------



## CHDickey

Jazavac said:


> CHDickey said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone or anything actually confirmed O and now in the 2 week wait period? Dust to all!
> 
> So the answer to your question, it might be me, but I will give it a day or two to make sure it happened right here.Click to expand...

Well, that means we are in the same boat fingers crossed that our temps stay high and keep rising!


----------



## CHDickey

snowflakes120 said:


> Well I def did not OV on Sunday like I had thought. Today's temp was the exact same as yesterday. So I pulled out an OPK to see what is going on with my body - and got a positive this AM so that means I should OV today!! A few days later than expected but oh well!! Hopefully we will catch that eggy. Been BDing just in case!! ;)
> 
> Still plan to test on 8/14. If I do OV today then I will still be 12 dpo. Should be good enough for sure.
> 
> Hooray on the temp raise CH!! ;)

Thanks Snowflake! Tell your hubby to hang in there! I am hoping one of us will be blessed with a little one! My chart has me testing the 13th. We will see!


----------



## Jazavac

I'm fairly sure mine will stay up and keep rising... for a while. And then we'll see.

Good luck to all of us! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kaleido said:


> Hey everyone! Im on cd14 and got a positive opk this morning. We are supposed to be ntnp.....but my baby obsession has already turned into ttc and its our first month lol. But im 33 and its my first so im really feeling the pressure. We bd tonite, and hope to tomorrow as well...I wish we had last night but we had a big picnic and were just too beat. AF is due on the 11th, im going to try to wait until 13 to test, id rather be late and not waste money and be disappointed with bfn....then again I seem to have zero willpower with any of this baby stuff so we will see if I make it that far lol. Good luck to everyone and baby dust to all!!

Hey Kaleido,
I know how you feel, I'm 32 and TTC #1, its our 3rd cycle but second with charting and temping so I'm really hoping this time around! Feeling the baby fever bad as well! Wondering about the CD ever night or every other night as well? I guess there is no magic formula :nope:

GL to all you ladies and feel free to check out my chart and tell me what you think! Hoping we have good timing this week and I can be sure I o'd...then try and be patient not to test early!


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

How are we all this morning?

CH - your wedding photo is lovely definitely worth the effort of making it your avatar.

Lisette & Kaleido - I know exactly what you mean I am 33 (34 in December) and TTC my 1st as well and I really feel the pressure sigh.


----------



## MrsBea23

lisette - forgot to say I had a look at your chart and it looks like you O'd yesterday if your temp is still high tomorrow then it is definite. Hope you have been bd'ing lots.

Fx'd for you this month hun.


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning MrsBea23 :hi:

I am feeling particularly impatient this morning!!! Im meant to be testing on the 10th as that's when AF is due, but it still seems so far away!!! If I make it through the weekend without poas I think it will be good going!


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Bex,

Will you be one day late on the 10th? If so then yes I have to admit if it was me I doubt I would get past Sunday lol.

Would you be gutted if you got a BFN or would you just tell yourself it is too early? I don't mind getting BFN's (your not out until the witch arrives) so I am pretty bad at POAS lol.


----------



## Srbjbex

I think my AF is due on the 10th, although im still getting used to my cycles (last 2 cycles have been 35 days whereas was always 27/28 before that!)

I would like to think that i could handle a BFN if it is pre AF... but in the past I have been pretty rubbish! Wiedly if I amke it through the weekend, I think I will be k to wait till Tuesday as will be busy with work, its the weekend when i have plenty of time to think about it when it will be difficult!

When are you testing? (im too lazy to look back!)


----------



## MrsBea23

Hmmm weekends are hard I wake up and while I am lying there because I didn&#8217;t have to jump straight up for work my mind has an argument with itself with one side going just test and the other side going why waste it lol. Usually I am weak and test he he just with the Sainbury's cheapies though I don't use the digitals until I am late. If I really don&#8217;t want to though I book myself in for an early class at the gym and then I have to jump out of bed straight away.

I am due AF on the 12th so will be testing on the 13th which I would of had to anyway because I have a night out with friends that night and I need to know if I can drink or not.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hehe! I have a packet of Sainburys cheapies and a packet of Morrisons cheapies at home waiting to be used (they must have just fallen in the trolley last week)!! By not having any of the expensive branded ones, i am convincing myself that there is no point even testing now because they aren't sensistive enough to show anything anyway.....at least that's my logic.

Like you I'll buy an expensive one to confirm if I get BFP! 

I hope so much that it's good news for us!!!! :baby:


----------



## CHDickey

Good morning ladies!

MrsBea thanks for the compliment. I really do appreciate it! 

I am glad to see I am not the only antsy one. Last cycle I bought several dollar store cheapies, I have told myself I am going to hold off this time. 

I am officially 3 dpo according to FF, so nothing out of the ordinary here just a long waiting game! This part is the pits, but oh well. 

A girl I work with leaked out yesterday that she was trying this month too! It was funny because I just smiled and nodded. Don't want anyone at work to know. Friends and family are aware it's going to be sooner than later, but still want to keep it a secret as long as possible. I've always imagined surprising people!

What about y'all, are you keeping it a secret or do your friends and loved ones know?


----------



## Jazavac

My work people don't really know. Well, a few have some ideas, but overall I don't care much. Got a really secure job with insanely good health insurance and that's pretty much the only reason I am holding onto it right now. Once I'm done using the insurance for all these things, I will likely be gone. 

My chart looks really good so far and I expect to see the red lines tomorrow, labeling August 1st as big O. If the temp keeps rising, I'll probably get more hopeful than I was last month. I don't know when I will test, though. Last cycle, I was trying to avoid doing it, but then my deal fell through. Got a closet full of Wondfos, so I didn't feel like I was wasting any money or anything. I even tested after this last AF because of some weird spotting. AF is due on the 15th, according to FF. We'll see.

As far as baby stuff goes, I'm turning 34 this October and, considering my AMH levels, I have like no time left to get something going.


----------



## CHDickey

Jazavac said:


> My work people don't really know. Well, a few have some ideas, but overall I don't care much. Got a really secure job with insanely good health insurance and that's pretty much the only reason I am holding onto it right now. Once I'm done using the insurance for all these things, I will likely be gone.
> 
> My chart looks really good so far and I expect to see the red lines tomorrow, labeling August 1st as big O. If the temp keeps rising, I'll probably get more hopeful than I was last month. I don't know when I will test, though. Last cycle, I was trying to avoid doing it, but then my deal fell through. Got a closet full of Wondfos, so I didn't feel like I was wasting any money or anything. I even tested after this last AF because of some weird spotting. AF is due on the 15th, according to FF. We'll see.
> 
> As far as baby stuff goes, I'm turning 34 this October and, considering my AMH levels, I have like no time left to get something going.

That's awesome you have such a great job and your chart looks great! Good luck to you! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girlies. Def OV'd yesterday. Hooray!! Had my temp raise this AM. Made hubby come home from work a bit early so we could get our BD in before I had to leave at 6. 

Feel good about it this month. 

P.S. I am 31 yrs old TTC #1. Happy to see some 30+'s in here!! ;)


----------



## MrsBea23

Just back from Dave Gorman he was very good (He is an English comedian on the telly over here, and he wrote a couple of very funny books). 

CH - I am not telling anyone we are trying really certainly not work just because they would be asking everyday and it is taking so long it would be a nightmare lol. 2 girlfriends know, 1 because we went off the BCP together so we could have babies together and sufice to say she got pg straight away and is almost due and the other because I guessed she was trying and having problems so we talk about it with each other.

Snowflake - Yay hope you caught your egg.

Jaza - what are AMH levels?

Dust to everyone on our lucky thread.


----------



## Srbjbex

Glad you enjoyed Dave Gorman! Are you going to see anything else at the festival?

I am still waiting to test........time is going so slowly!....


----------



## CHDickey

MrsBea23 said:


> Just back from Dave Gorman he was very good (He is an English comedian on the telly over here, and he wrote a couple of very funny books).
> 
> CH - I am not telling anyone we are trying really certainly not work just because they would be asking everyday and it is taking so long it would be a nightmare lol. 2 girlfriends know, 1 because we went off the BCP together so we could have babies together and sufice to say she got pg straight away and is almost due and the other because I guessed she was trying and having problems so we talk about it with each other.
> 
> Snowflake - Yay hope you caught your egg.
> 
> Jaza - what are AMH levels
> 
> 
> Dust to everyone on our lucky thread.


MrsBea- I agree with you on the whole work thing. I am a teacher and work with a bunch of nosey women!! Lol!


----------



## NewbieLisette

MrsBea23 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> How are we all this morning?
> 
> CH - your wedding photo is lovely definitely worth the effort of making it your avatar.
> 
> Lisette & Kaleido - I know exactly what you mean I am 33 (34 in December) and TTC my 1st as well and I really feel the pressure sigh.

Hey MrsBea23, 

Happy to see we're not alone! Feeling the pressure to but try very much to keep myself in check...works some days :winkwink:

FF seems to think I O'd a few days ago but temp drop was only a day and CM's didn't seem to match so now I'm totally feeling confused!! Just gonna keep trying to BD as much as possible and hope to catch it if it hasn't already happenned!

Really nice to have a place like this to come and share and support eachother through the journey!

FX for all you ladies :yellow: Beautiful little bundles of joy to us all real soon!!


----------



## snowflakes120

CH - We are keeping it a secret from most everyone. Just one of girlfriends do I regularly talk about TTC kinda in depth. Another knows bc she was going to start around the same time but didn't. Other than that no one else. Especially not work. I know a girl I work with started last month bc she told me but I am more of the type of person to keep things to ourselves.


----------



## CHDickey

snowflakes120 said:


> CH - We are keeping it a secret from most everyone. Just one of girlfriends do I regularly talk about TTC kinda in depth. Another knows bc she was going to start around the same time but didn't. Other than that no one else. Especially not work. I know a girl I work with started last month bc she told me but I am more of the type of person to keep things to ourselves.

Couldn't agree with you more!!


----------



## CHDickey

How is everyone feeling today? Has everyone confirmed O, and is now officially in the dreaded 2WW?

Nothing going on here, just normal day for me! :)

:babydust: to all!!!!

I am so glad we can all come on here and share our journeys. Even though I want people in my life to not know, it would drive me absolute nuts not to talk about it with someone! Thanks for all your support!


----------



## sweetpeaxo

CHDickey said:


> sweetpeaxo said:
> 
> 
> I am on CD 5. My next period is due August 20, so I plan on testing either the 18th or 19th. Trying not to get my hopes up, but I really hope this is my month! I just don't understand why the women who want a baby so badly and would make amazing mothers just can't have it right away? We all deserve a :bfp: we need more spring babies :)
> 
> How any months have you been ttc if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

I've been trying for 5 months now.


----------



## dBOO0510

Hi everyone,
I would like to join in with all of you. I think this cycle I really am going insane. TTC #1 and it gets worse every cycle lol. FX for everyone.


----------



## Jazavac

MrsBea23 said:


> Jaza - what are AMH levels?

AMH is Anti-Mullerian Hormone and it reflects one's ovarian reserve. Mine seems to be horrible for someone who is (only) 33. 

Unless my temp drops tomorrow, my big O should be on the chart tomorrow. Then I wait...


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Everyone,

I Hope everyone is well today.

Bex - Time is going sooo slowly waiting waiting and I am only 6dpo ha ha. I have a few more things booked in the festival one on Saturday should be good it is a 3 hour show with Andrew Maxwell, 4 poofs and a piano and ruby wax among others so I am looking forward to that.

Lisette  My body does strange things I usually get + opk and the tiniest bit of ewcm about 3 or 4 days before I O and FF always gives me dotted crosshairs because it doesnt like that. I think our bodies just do whatever they want at times. FF might still move you O date though it did that to me this month and moved me to 3 days later so hope you have kept up the bding.

CH  Feeling ok about TTC today just waiting. Soooo excited about my hols which are in 5 weeks though, I have just heard from the folk we are staying with in Palo Alto and we are now booked to go to a Giants V Dodgers game on the 9th September wee hee and we are staying at the Intercontinental in San Fran and that looks lovely.

dB  Welcome hun, I hope we can help and not hinder you insanity lol.

Jaza  I am sorry to hear that hun, have you looked into any natural therapies to help with you TTC journey? I am having acupuncture and taking Chinese herbs and I really think they help.


----------



## Jazavac

I haven't, I'm not really into alternative medicine and, so far at least, we should have no problems with conception. It's just that my tentative diagnosis doesn't allow us to wait too long. But we'll see!


----------



## MrsBea23

Fx'd this is your month hun.


----------



## CHDickey

MrsBea- that sounds fun and exciting! Enjoy yourself. Have you visited the US before or often? I have yet to make it out of country. Well, besides Mexico. My DH and I love to travel, but will probably have to hold off until kiddos are grown. Good thing we are starting now. Lol!

I just uploaded the baby center app to my phone. It is really informative! If you haven't already uploaded. Give it a try!!

Hope all is well, pretty uneventful today. Feeling fine a day of meetings!


----------



## CHDickey

dBOO0510 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to join in with all of you. I think this cycle I really am going insane. TTC #1 and it gets worse every cycle lol. FX for everyone.

Welcome DB!! Hopefully we can give you comfort. Hasn't been too obsessive onthis thread, but then again we are all still pretty early on the 2ww. Babydust to you!


----------



## NotNic

Hiya. How's everyone doing? Absolutely no-one knows about me and hubby TTC'ing, however I know that hubby's twin sister will be the first to spot when I'm eventually pg. I guessed all three of her pregnancies early (though my hubby refused to believe me. It's like he passed his twin psychic link on to me!). Hubby's family keep saying you'll be next, however I really don't think they know that we actually are trying. Hoping to keep it that way too!

I am actively symptom spotting this month, as I don't think its our turn, and I don'tt 'feel' pregnant, but I'd like to keep myself motivated ;) Symptoms so far (probably psychosomatic!) are fuller boobs. (TMI alert!) Normally my right one is a bit smaller than my left, but I'm filling my cup today. Have had odd twinges. Need to pee quite a bit more than usual. Been dreaming hugely vivid dreams and a non-pg symptom, I'm a lot drier down there than usual :blush: I'm pretty sure I should have increased cm, so that would suggest I'm out, but I'm wondering if I might be the exception to this. I know that this is total wishful thinking! Anyone else inventing symptoms?


----------



## CHDickey

Hey NotNic-

I drove myself crazy last month so I am trying to not. The only thing I have noticed is two evening headaches ( not sure if it's because of heat) and increased cm yesterday and today. My cervix is still high but not hard or soft sorry tmi!! That's all for me though!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Mrs.Bea I agree, our bodies tend to be quite complex & tempermental! Fingers crossed that the stars allign for us all this month! Also trying hard to not drive msyelf and DH crazy this cycle just hoping NOT to see AF and get to test this month!!!! BFP BFP BFP!!!! lol


----------



## NotNic

I'm trying pma. If I think myself pregnant, then I will be pregnant!! 

Every other month I have been pretty much negative and managing my expectations. 1st month I had loads of symptoms and found it very challenging. The second I was 100% sure I wasn't pg, so didn't get stressed. Last month more optimistic but not stressed because I was happy if TTC took a few more months. This month I've finally put my hands up and admitted to myself I really want to be pg now, rather than just in the future! Totally settling myself up for a fall, but hey there is a chance, right?


----------



## NotNic

BTW there is some beautiful wedding photo avatars on this thread! You all look lovely!


----------



## CHDickey

NotNic said:


> I'm trying pma. If I think myself pregnant, then I will be pregnant!!
> 
> Every other month I have been pretty much negative and managing my expectations. 1st month I had loads of symptoms and found it very challenging. The second I was 100% sure I wasn't pg, so didn't get stressed. Last month more optimistic but not stressed because I was happy if TTC took a few more months. This month I've finally put my hands up and admitted to myself I really want to be pg now, rather than just in the future! Totally settling myself up for a fall, but hey there is a chance, right?

Nothing is wrong with having faith!!! I couldn't agree more!


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

How is everyone today? So one more day has passed and now I am half way through my TWW dpo 7 woo hoo. I have a hectic weekend so at least that will help with passing the time.

CH - I have been before but not for about 3 years (the last 3 years we have had to go to Australia for weddings and to see family (oh its a hard life lol). I love my USA trips though, especially California and Vegas. 

Notnic &#8211; I am totally with you on the PMA. Although this month I have convinced myself I am pregnant so it will be pretty gutting if I&#8217;m not!


----------



## NotNic

I know that I am going to find it really hard if it's a no. The hardest thing for me about this whole process is around 8dpo- 10dpo. It's the not knowing which is so difficult, and spotting makes it even worse. I don't know if I am experiencing implantation bleeding or just bog standard spotting! Most the time I am pretty certain that I am out, but the spotting alwasys makes me question myself!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm with ya girls on the PMA. I totally feel so confident this cycle for some reason. Like I feel really good about it. :happydance: Not sure what makes it different than last but it just feel down right positive! (And I am soooo not a positive person - I think the worst in every situation!)

FF gave me cross hairs today. 3 dpo!


----------



## CHDickey

Okay ladies, confused....what's PMA stand for?


----------



## Jazavac

PMA - Positive mental attitude

Here's the whole list: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

I have to admit I don't understand half the stuff that's said on this forum.


----------



## CHDickey

Jazavac said:


> PMA - Positive mental attitude
> 
> Here's the whole list: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html
> 
> I have to admit I don't understand half the stuff that's said on this forum.

I agree, these abbreviations are confusing as hell. Thanks for the link!! I will need to reference it!


----------



## girlnboots

funny, i just started the PMA last night! i've always been a debbie downer, and i'm tired of it. we've done everything we can this cycle, so i think this is it. after 2 years, it's about time!

i'll be testing as soon as my ics come in...anytime from the 10-15th (10-15 dpo)


----------



## CHDickey

girlnboots said:


> funny, i just started the PMA last night! i've always been a debbie downer, and i'm tired of it. we've done everything we can this cycle, so i think this is it. after 2 years, it's about time!
> 
> i'll be testing as soon as my ics come in...anytime from the 10-15th (10-15 dpo)

Good luck to you!! Welcome and we will be rooting you on!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi All,

How is everyone hope your all having a nice weekend. So 8dpo for me today and I think I will test tom on a FRER :argh:. Anyone else testing soon?

Loving all the PMA on this thread yay go mid August testers.


----------



## CHDickey

I am only 6 dpo. So I will be waiting a little longer. Probably won't test until the earliest next Wednesday. I have been feeling pretty normal though! Trying not to think about it and stay positive, but then again not thinking about it can be really hard!!


----------



## Jazavac

5 DPO here, so I won't be testing soon either. I keep trying to avoid thinking about any and all symptomps. Sometimes I notice them all over the place, sometimes none at all.


----------



## CHDickey

Boring evening. Was really wanting some wine, but I am gonna pass just incase. I know they say one isn't bad, but really wanting like 3...


----------



## NewbieLisette

CHDickey said:


> Boring evening. Was really wanting some wine, but I am gonna pass just incase. I know they say one isn't bad, but really wanting like 3...


lol Same here CHDickey, had a bunch of friends over for H bday and I only had a few sips of Sangria and then felt bad and stopped...just incase! Mind you I'm in the same boat...don't really feel PG although sometimes they say you don't at all....FX crossed...I'm only 5 DPO as well...gonna hold out till next weekend and pray AF doesn't show - God this cycle wait is LONG :growlmad:


----------



## MrsBea23

How is everyone doing today?

Jaza I seem to have loads of symptoms but I am sure they are just AF on the way. I actually tested today with a frer (meant to be able to use 5 days before AF) and got a BFN so I think I am out this month.

Ha Ha CH it is hard isn't it. 

I was out Friday night and last night and everyone was drinking and I couldn't booo. 

On Friday night DH had a few pints rather quickly and was quite boozed. I found he was really annoying (he is very excitable which I love but when he drinks he gets super excitable!!!!) I don't know how I am going to cope for 9 months and then however long it is BF'ing ha ha. 

I did tell him he won't be drinking around me when I am pg which he said was fine but we will see, I think I would feel guilty not letting him have a few beers.


----------



## NotNic

Jazavac said:


> PMA - Positive mental attitude
> 
> Here's the whole list: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html
> 
> I have to admit I don't understand half the stuff that's said on this forum.

I didn't even realise that one was on there! PMA always makes me thing of a great soap powder advert the UK athlete Linford Christie did when I was younger! Ha ha!

I'm holding out testing until next weekend if I can! Got a few more days of pma to put out there first! Good luck for tomorrow Mrs Bea! xx


----------



## Srbjbex

I didn't even take a test this month..... 

:witch: arrived this morning.

I feel rubbish :cry:


----------



## MrsBea23

:hugs: aww bex sorry to hear that hun, I hope your not feeling to down about it.

Have you got a plan for next month?


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks mrsbea! I'm feeling down now, but think will be ok tomorrow, and I always feel better when we can get cracking again! 

No specific plan as yet, I'll have a think over the next couple of days when waiting for AF to go away!! 

Any suggestions?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Ladies,
Same here, feeling AF symptoms already and hoping I'm wrong..gotta hold out till next weekend to test...feeling very very long now! Had a bunch of friend over yesterday for H's bday and everyone was drinking! I took a few sips of Sangria and then felt bad....just incase you know! But H was beyond "a little buzzed"! UUgggg it'll be a long 9months for sure! lol

Sorry to hear Af arrived bex! DISLIKE!!! Same thing happenned to me last cycle..she showed p 3 days early even so I never got the chance to test...maybe for the best...less of a dissapointment that way! Try to stay postive and look forward to next cycle, that's all we can do right! I started drinking Pom green tea this month and really love the taste so that could be something to try? Also I love my pre-seed : )


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks lisette! Even thigh I'm feeling rubbish about it, it really does help to be able to share it with you guys, you are all lovely, and all deserve BFPs!!!! I actually hope none of you will be with me next month, but if you are then it's nice to know there are lovely people to share things with

Thanks for the suggestions! Keep them coming.....

Right now I am going to have a glass of wine!


----------



## MrsBea23

Great idea Bex a big glass of :wine: for you.

The OPK's seemed to work for you this month so I would probably stick with those, are you temping (sorry can't remember) if not then I would definitely start doing that and see if you like it or not. You seem to be ok with the fertile cm so I wouldn't worry about that too much although if you want to increase it naturally then pineapple and grapefruit juice are good. And I would stick to SMEP. Red raspberry leaf tea is good up to O to make sure the lining is strong enough to hold the egg.

Lisette what does the green tea do? Hope its not AF for you hun and it is just cramping from the bubba in there.


----------



## CHDickey

bex- keep your head up. I am trying to have PMA, but honestly I have felt so normal that I am almost positive we will be together again next go around!

Ladies, I couldn't agree with y'all more, my hubby and I have already had the talk about the while drinking while I'm preggo. I am not cutting him off just have asked that he respects me and doesnt get baligerant just because he'll have a DD. 

Keeping fingers crossed would love to see you all blessed with a BFP this month!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Bex definately the wine will help for now & get those sushi cravings out of the way now too (if that's your thing!) Feel better tmmr hun : )

Bea, I read on The Bump that green tea really helps and POM juice as well for CM so this cycle I tried Pom Green Tea at nights...really tasty and relaxing...not sure if it actually worked, I'm still kinda new to all the charting and checking stuff! Thanks for the positive vibes...I have a feeling it won't be this cycle but will try to stay positive!

Fingers crossed for us all! You ladies are really sweet and I hope to move along these boards with you :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks guys.... Felling better this morning. I'm going to take your advice and spend the next week or so eating sushi, rare steak, blue cheese, and mayonnaise!! 

Think will start doing my temps and look into getting some of the teas you recommend.
:dust: to you all!!!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Good to hear you're doing better this morning!! Please keep us updated!! We are all routing for you!


----------



## CHDickey

CHDickey said:


> Good to hear you're doing better this morning!! Please keep us updated!! We are all routing for you!

*rooting! :)


----------



## Jazavac

I'm getting impatient. 7 dpo... but I know I shouldn't test yet.


----------



## NotNic

What a difference a day makes! I've started spotting and feeling really grumpy about everything. Grr! I'm pretty certain this means I'm out, so sorely tempted to do a test tomorrow just to be sure that I am. Though the flaws in this arguments are 1) it's too early for an accurate test, and 2) if it is IB rather than AF spotting then I won't get a BFP for at least 3 days anyway! Alnd 3) if I do get a BFP then I'm unlikely to believe it until I'm officially late in case it is a chemical BFP!

I love being on here, but I do wonder how less stressed I would have been about the whole babymaking process if I didn't have 24 hour access to google!! :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry girls on the spotting and AF's. 

Not much new with me. Just feeling fine. And waiting impatiently. Had an odd temp dip at 4 dpo. Don't think it's much of anything - read online it is a secondary estrogen surge and can't find much more info about it.


----------



## Jazavac

I had a weird dip on day 3, but I don't really think it's of any concern or relevance.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies, I know it's hard to stay positive. Right now, I have in my mind nope not gonna happen this month. This 2ww I have felt so normal it's weird. Last month I symptom spotted like crazy. I am 8 dpo and tempted to test but afraid if it is a bfn then it will send me into an even less optimistic attitude. What to do?!?!

NotNic- I am with you 100% about google. My sister and DH have told me to stay away from the Internet, but I can't seem to do so. What does this mean? Is this an early pregnancy sign? What are others 8dpo symptoms? It can start to drive you insane. 

I am finding comfort in this thread knowing there are others out there feeling the same way and having a place to come and vent if need be. I am just so in the baby mindset. I hope and pray it happens, but feel down about at the same time!

Surely one of us will get a BFP! Maybe that will cause us all to be more hopeful again!


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - :haha: Such a teacher fixing your spelling, not sure if it works for you but I have an edit button on the post after it has gone live and I can go and change my post (I think).

I would wait to test hun, I tested at 9dpo and now have lost all hope and PMA for this month. If it is your month you will have to come back and chat to us though, fx'd for you :flower:.

Bex - glad you are feeling better today :thumbup:.

Notnic - Sorry you are spotting hun, I really hope it is IB for you. Do you normally spot before AF?

Snowflake & Jaza - :coffee: Hope it doesn't feel too long for you, the waiting bit is so boring.


----------



## CHDickey

MrsBea lol. I know, I am so silly when it comes to spelling. My thoughts go faster than I type. I am just going to wait. If I'm late then I'll test. Buying preggo tests can be expensive. 

I say not matter what happens will still stay connected for support!! Being women we know we need it!


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - Hopefully we won't be to far apart and we can start up a thread in the 1st tri section.

Lisette - forgot to say in my last post thanks for letting me know about the green tea I am going to add that his month for sure.


----------



## NotNic

I never, ever did before going on BCP or while on it, but it seems to happen quite a lot post BCP. Another things is my cycles have always been well-behaved 28 dayers, and the time I actually need them to be textbook, they all go squiffy! If AF starts tomorrow, or the day after than I am looking at a short cycle again and a very short LP :( 

I have just booked an appointment with my Doctor for Saturday just to see if they can shed any light. I have heard that B6 supplements can help, and that coming off BCP can affect hormone levels and perhaps my body is taking longer to shift things. I fully expect they will tell me to come back in 6 months though, but it can't hurt to ask, right?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hi ladies, 

Same here, 8 DPO and the 2WW feels like forever!! Really happy to have you girls to relate to :)

Temps are still high but the symptoms keep coming and going...I'm more or less sure I'm out this cycle but still really wanna fast forward to the weekend and be able to test...still trying to be a little hopeful...starting on a new healthy eating plan today so maybe that will help....

FX for you all! Hang in there!


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks for all the support guys! :hugs: to you all, and I really hope one of you gets a bfp this month.


----------



## doopersgurl

hi all i hope this is our month i to av bin ttc for 8 months now but enjoyin the BD'ing part lol good luck every1 i wont to testin till aug 30th but will av my fingers crossed for all of u :)


----------



## CHDickey

Okay ladies I have a horrific headache. One of two things: AF or rise in hormones?? Because I am in a poopy mood. I am going with AF! Blah!

How are y'all. Did everyone resist the temp to test today?


----------



## BridieChild

12DPO for me - test date August ... not holding my breath despite feeling horrible. Sore bb's, slight nausea, cramps, backache, headache, nose bleeds... my temps haven't dropped much but DH's SA results were shocking and we didn't BD at the right time, so I reckon I'm just waiting for AF to arrive....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls,
Headache been threating me all afternoon too...feel like AF is just around the corner...aarrgggg how I hate her! Postive vibes to you all..lets ward her off : ) LOL


----------



## MrsBea23

Notnic - That is strange that you never used to have these issues. It sounds like low progesterone which is dead easy to fix it is just a cream you rub on your belly between O and AF. I take B6 and it definitely worked to extend my lp. Good luck at the docs.

CH - I have my fingers and toes crossed that it is a rise in hormones for you :thumbup:.

Lisette - Loving you positive vibes to ward her off, I am sending them out for you.


----------



## CHDickey

MrsBea- is the proestrogen cream over the counter or has to be prescribed by a doctor? My LP is at about 11 days. Is that too short? Or would you recommend the b6 to me? Headache went away when I fell asleep at 9:30. Man I feel like a blue hair. Lol!


----------



## NotNic

From what I've read CH, that's short but not worryingly so. You need 10 days minimum, Mine was only 8 this month.

Thanks MrsBea. I'm taking some comfort that it does seem easy to fix and chatting to someone about it now does make me feel a bit of control. The fact that I've never had it before, does make me hopeful that this is a short term problem. I'll keep you all posted. Roll on Cycle number 5!

Keep positive everyone. Lots of babydust for this thread! x


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - mine can vary from 11 to 14 days but I actually prefer it when it is 11 at least then I get to start the next cycle quicker. I asked at my fertility clinic and they said 11 days is fine so I wouldn't worry that is plenty of time for the eggy to bed in there.

Notnic - Are you actually out or are you still just spotting? You never know you might not be out, one of my girlfriends had spotting the whole way through the 1st 3 months of her pregnancy.


----------



## Srbjbex

MrsBea - Mine had been 14 days, but surprised me and was 11 this month! As gutted as I was when AF arrived, the silver lining is that you can start again quicker :thumbup:

Looking forward to all the :sex:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good Morning Gang,

How's everyone feeling today?

My temp's stayed high so I was actually happy when I woke up and then FF went & moved up my O date by 4days, making my timing not so great :( Booooooo! Also it looks like my LP will be really short again if AF shows up by the weekend which is what looks like will happen now! uugggg....

Mrs.Bea is Vitamen B6 sold over the counter? I'm already taking a multi vitamen every day and folic acid, would you add this to the mix?

Hope you ladies are having a better morning than me :( 
TTYL


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies, soooo... I caved, BFN! :(


----------



## girlnboots

i caved too...bfn, but i'm only 9dpo, so i'm not too terribly down yet....yet being the key word.


----------



## CHDickey

Girlnboots- same here. I am only 9 dpo but AF should arrive Friday?!?!

Night #2 with a headache, ugh! It's irritating because I don't have anything I can take!


----------



## girlnboots

I've been having headaches all week, along with itchy, tender, swollen bbs and cramps and gas. about the only symptom i haven't had is nausea and extreme smell, in fact, i havent been able to smell anything. is that normal? haha

I'm sending you some virtual ibuprofen for your headache. Take 2 and call me in the morning!


----------



## BridieChild

Well, I'm out. :witch: found me today. Bum.


----------



## girlnboots

:hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning All,

Lisette - Yup you just get Vitamin B6 over the counter, I would get a B complex with the highest B6 you can find in it and see how it goes. It can't do any damage (although long term use over years can be bad for you).

CH & girlnboots - I am sorry you got BFN's but as you both said you are not out yet so fx'd for you.

Bridiechild - Sorry you are out hun, my temp dropped below coverline this morning and I am cramping so I am out as well. Oh well next month will be our month.

I have lots of fun things on this month including a full day at a spa with 3 hours of treatments yay so I am not too gutted. PMA for next month.


----------



## Srbjbex

MrsBea - I am going on a spa day as well this weekend! Cant wait! :happydance: You're right it is good to have things to look forward to. 

Bridiechild - Sorry you are out - next month for definite!

Good luck to those of you that are still left in. I've formulated my plan of action for this month so I hope it will work!


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - what is the plan then? you can't just leave us hanging lol.


----------



## BridieChild

Not definite unfortunately - we just found out that we are dealing with male factor infertility. DH has low sperm count with VERY low motility. He also has low testosterone. Supplements for us!


----------



## Srbjbex

haha, im being sneaky and posting at work....

So the plan is...

1) Start BDing as soon as period finishes and make sure DTD every 2/3 days
2) When get positive opk, BD that night and for the next 2 nights.
3) Will be using pre-seed. 
4) Night off and the BD again every 2/3 days up to when AF arrives (not stop after ov as I did this month.
5) I will start temping so get better at understanding my cycles.
6) I have bought some agnus castus - there are women on here that absolutely swear by it, and seems to have done wonders. Will take 2 tablets a day up until ov. 
7) Have also bought some supplements for husband to start taking (wellman)

Any thoughts?


----------



## joeybrooks

I am 8dpo and not really feeling much. 

I do have a headache and have had terrible constipation (v sorry if TMI) for about 4 days now (I have back ache and cramps, but I am putting that down to the constipation) as well as very tender nips (been that way since ovulation) and my bbs are getting very very slightly tender, but def not sore.

This is my first TWW so it is hard to know whether this stuff happens every month or not (was on pill previously and my pill AF was much different as my bbs couldnt even be looked at for about a week before AF or they were sore, where as with my first proper AF, they were absolutely fine).

Ah, the tricks that our bodies play on us.

AF is due 16th, I think I will test around 13th/15th, but won't be expecting BFP, will test again on 17th if AF hasnt showed!


----------



## MrsBea23

Bridie - :hugs: Sorry to hear that hun, I have seen on other posts though that through diet, exercise and vitamins it is fixable.

Bex - (I am at work as well he he) Sounds like a great plan. I think that I need to keep bd'ing after O as well I usually do it the day after but then stop for a couple of days but I need to keep it up. 
I had good results with AC it helped me regulate hope it does good things for you. 
I think temping is great I am another advocate of it so hope you like it, the 1st couple of weeks are a bit stressful but then it is fab.
Overall plan sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## CHDickey

Good morning ladies!!

Girlnboots- thanks for the virtual advil! It seemed to work. I wonder what tonight will hold! :)

All of y'all's plans look great! I am started to get confused, who's still in the running? I am 10 dpo and woke up with slighty tender breast, but again AF is due Friday, so we will see!

Next month I am not really sure what to add to the list of BD to-dos? I temp, use opk, check cm and cp, and both the DH and I take a multivitamin. Any suggestions to add. I was think about trying the SMEP. Let me know what y'all think!

I know I'm not officially out, but want a game plan if and when the witch arrives! August would be our perfect month to conceive! I will be out of grad school and only have to take the last two weeks of school off. Leaving the whole summer vacation (9weeks) plus 2 additional weeks with our LO. I know being stressed about it isn't going to help! :(

So question, do we want to continue our support group on this thread or start a new one? Part of me thinks just keeping it here will make it easiest for us, but then again a new thread will allow for new members to join that chat? What's y'all's thought?

Have a great day!!


----------



## CHDickey

I think she's on her way! :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh no CH!! You not out til she's actually here!!

I am 8 dpo and I'm starting to struggle with the PMA. I was doing so well but these past 2 temps went down and so did my attitude. Not good. My face broke out during the night. My tiny BB's hurt. And I am very irritable today. I am pretty sure AF is on her way for the this weekend. I still plan on testing Sat/Sun but depending on what my temps do these next few mornings. 

I hear ya about the perfect timing thing CH. Hubby is in school as well and it would be so perfect this/next month bc he would done with classes/exams already and it would be under our currently insurance policy - It could change next June 1st and I am afraid it will get worse.... 

I def want to continue with you girls!! I think we should just keep it here so we can remember what we did in the past etc. 

SRJ - Sounds like an awesome plan!!


----------



## NotNic

Hopefully not CH. I forget, is this your first cycle? I'm out and on to cycle 5 *NotNic grumbles*. First three cycles I was NTNP and last one was edging towards the TTC zone. Pretty keen to try the SMEP next time, but guess that depends on the hubby and his work.

I'm pretty open either way about the thread. Does anyone else have a preference? I do enjoy being involved in another thread of positive vibes. I'm on 'The Thread of Calm' in the discussion forum which is great for PMA too. I check in with those ladies every couple of days, and they rein me in, or pick me up as and when required! :D


----------



## Jazavac

Did I already say it here? 9DPO (or 8 if I'm smarter than FF), Wondfo showed nothing. I didn't expect much to begin with, though.


----------



## NotNic

Just read Snowflake's comment. Let's stay here then! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Really feel like ive got to know you guys this month which is great :flower: so happy to keep this thread going. We all seem to be fairly similar as well cycle wise which I like! 

Oh and you are all lovely!

CH I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the nasty witch stays away.


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks guys! You're so awesome!! Yeah NotNic we've got to learn to be more positive!! :) it was our 2nd cycle trying. This month was a little more serious than last. This next cycle my DH and I talked today and we are going to have him start wearing boxers (tmi), try the SMEP method, I am going to pick up some progesterone cream, b6, and colic acid. We are both just taking a multivitamin only, so we will see. I just want my LP to lengthen by a couple/few days. 

Here we stay and onto the next cycle!! More PMA is definitely needed! Cycle 3 for me!!


----------



## CHDickey

Colic acid.....really?!?! Stupid iPhone! Lol!


----------



## NotNic

CHDickey said:


> Colic acid.....really?!?! Stupid iPhone! Lol!

:haha: I did wonder what that was suppossed to do!


----------



## Srbjbex

NotNic said:


> CHDickey said:
> 
> 
> Colic acid.....really?!?! Stupid iPhone! Lol!
> 
> :haha: I did wonder what that was suppossed to do!Click to expand...

Something for an upset stomach perhaps...!


----------



## MrsBea23

ha ha you girls are too funny.

Very happy to just keep this thread going, I think they will just move us to the groups area. That has happened to a few threads I have followed once they get to big or not relevant anymore, just so long as everyone follows through their user cp we shouldn't lose anyone.

CH & Snowflake - Hopefully it is just Implantation pains/temp drops :flower:


----------



## CHDickey

Could we just make a group?


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks for laughing with on the whole colic acid!! I can be such a dodo sometimes!


----------



## snowflakes120

CHDickey said:


> Colic acid.....really?!?! Stupid iPhone! Lol!

Haha! Funny!! You guys ever go to that blog called Damnyouautocorrect.com? If not, you totally should!!

It's really funny. I literally will laugh out loud at some of them...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies, how we feeling tonight? I've been all over the map the last few days! Crazy nightmares having me waking up rattled and FF changing my O date and stuff got me all bummed but still no AF (she would be due on the weekend normally but last month came 3days early)! :af: 

Right now I'm just feeling nervous everytime I go pee...scared to see her show up again and just hoping to make it to Saturday to test which by FF's calculation puts me at 9DPO now but what the heck a girl can dream right!!! I think I'm feeling some weird stuff going on but don't wanna read into it and get my hopes up either....uuggggg 2WW!!!!

I'd love to keep this thread going, you are all wonderful and have provided such great info! Hope you guys are doing good and staying postive too!

:dust:


----------



## CHDickey

Snowflake- I visit that site often. It is a riot!! :)

Lisette- I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. TMI alert... I wiped once today and got some pinkish brown on the tp, but haven't seen it again. But have a feeling AF is rearing her ugly head!


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

Ch &#8211; oooh might be IB! I hope so.

Lisette &#8211; Fx&#8217;d this is the month for you hun, PMA PMA PMA.

SO! 13dpo today and this morning when I woke up my temp had gone right back up to as high as it had been this month and my bb's had stopped hurting so I thought what the heck I might as well do a test. 
So I did a Sainsbury&#8217;s cheapie and sure enough faint BFP but I had this happen last month with a Clearblue+ so I thought I will try a frer. I didn't really have enough pee left (tmi) but managed to get the littlest bit out and got a very very faint line on the frer as well so it looks like I might get a BFP this month.
I am not going to get overly excited yet because I got the + last month and then AF turned up but fx&#8217;d I might get a sticky one wee hee.

If it does stick I hope you all don't mind me hanging around.


----------



## NotNic

Wow MrsBea! That's super exciting! I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Lots, and lots of positive thoughts coming your way xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Waaaaaa!!! Exciting news.

Keeping everything crossed for you but looks good so far!!!

:happydance:

And you should definitely stick around.


----------



## CHDickey

MrsBea- YEAH!!!!!!!! So excited! Keeping my fivers crossed, and can you stick around??!?! YOU BETTER!! :)


----------



## CHDickey

CHDickey said:


> MrsBea- YEAH!!!!!!!! So excited! Keeping my fingers crossed, and can you stick around??!?! YOU BETTER!! :)

Had to fixed damn auto correct.


----------



## CHDickey

So my temps keep bouncing between 97.9 and 98.04, still above cover line. I guess we will see what today holds!?!? I am trying to stay positive but get an attack plan together for next cycle too! CD 25 and 11 dpo. Normally I spot today and start tomorrow, but we will see. My poor DH is trying so hard to not get excited everytime this part of the cycle comes along! I never met a man who is so in love with children the way I am! He would have started ttc on our honeymoon, if I would have let him! I just hope and pray our BFP will come at least by October! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

And how about you CH?? Is the nasty :witch: keeping away??


----------



## Srbjbex

CHDickey said:


> So my temps keep bouncing between 97.9 and 98.04, still above cover line. I guess we will see what today holds!?!? I am trying to stay positive but get an attack plan together for next cycle too! CD 25 and 11 dpo. Normally I spot today and start tomorrow, but we will see. My poor DH is trying so hard to not get excited everytime this part of the cycle comes along! I never met a man who is so in love with children the way I am! He would have started ttc on our honeymoon, if I would have let him! I just hope and pray our BFP will come at least by October! :)

Ha we posted at the same time. I'm keeping every crossed for you. I think sometimes I forget how stressful it is for the husbands as well - bless them!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohh Mrs. Bea!! Wonderful news!! Crossing all crossables for a sticky bean! You gotta continue to hang out!!

CH - Hope that your temps stay high and the witch flys on by ya!! Your husband sounds so cute!!

AFM, just waiting and more waiting. SO sick of waiting. Temp dropped again this am. but only .03 - so not much at all. I am ok with that! I just want it to back up though!! It's no where near my coverline but FF has AF due on Monday. No way I can wait that long to test - I think I will have to on Saturday.... 11 DPO is good right???


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks everyone! But I guess gravity needed to take effect. Spotting back so the witch will probably make her presence tomorrow! :( oh well, on to cycle 3!

Snowflake- he is a cutie!! He is 6'4" and 270, most people are intimidated by him, but he's just a big ol' Teddy bear!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning Ladies,

Mrs. Bea - sooooooo HAPPY FOR YA!!! FX crossed for this one to stick! Positive vibes your way girl! And you better stick around ok!

CH - staying positive for you too girl, hope :af:

I'm feeling a little more hopeful this morning, temp staying up and weird stabby pains...hope I'm not just reading too much into the usual AF symptoms....

:dust: to you all ladies!


----------



## InHisHands

Congrats Mrs. Bea!!!! I really hope this is it for you :)

I'm 8 or 9 dpo now... and this morning i was walking with hubby and started to feel like i needed to go to the bathroom. So i went home and did my business... and while doing that i started to feel nausiated. I finished up, took my temp (97.9) went to go grab some crackers... and i ate half of one and just felt like oh no, this is not what i want!! And no more than 5 minutes later, i was vomiting. I feel better now.

To me this sounds more like a viral, than pregnancy sign.. so i'll keep this one to myself instead of sharing it with my hubby... 

but i sure do hope its a pregnancy rather than a viral.


----------



## doopersgurl

inhishands --- that sounds very promising :) good luck


----------



## Srbjbex

I got home from work tonight to find that the postman had delivered all of the this months baby making 'equipment' :mail: 

I was so excited!!!!

So I now have a BBT thermometer, new packet of opks and hpts, some 'pre-seed and vits for my husband. Hopefully my a AC supplements will arrive tomorrow!

Woop woop bring on the baby making!


----------



## CHDickey

Yeah Bex!! I am debating on ordering some stuff?!?! I go back and forth!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good stuff Bex!

CH I'm debating too..this is out third cycle and i have the BBT and pre-seed but no OPK's or value pack of HPT...I'll place the order if AF shows....fingers crossed for us all!!! How you feeling btw?


----------



## CHDickey

Yeah lisette I will probably wait and see if AF really shows up. I keep thinking the spotting will pick up but it hasn't. Not getting hopes up though. If she doesn't appear tomorrow then I will test again Saturday. I am supposed to start tomorrow so we will see!

TMI but the spotting is so light that you almost have to go searching for it I normally won't even show up on the tp. Talked to my bf of 23 years and she said she spotted for 4 days before AF and kept thinking she was going to arrive but she was Preggers! 

I keep thinking maybe, but then don't want to get my hopes up either! Dunno what to think!

How's everyone feeling? Bea, have the lines gotten darker?


----------



## girlnboots

all day today i've felt dizzy and sick...if i move my head too much either way or stand up or move at all too fast, i feel like i'm going to hurl.

I've gotten BFNs the past 3 days, so now I'm just wondering if I have a brain tumor!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Ladies,

Gosh it is a dark and dreary day outside, where is the summer? Boo.

Anyway back to business. Thank you so much for all the well wishes. I did a digital test when I got home last night and it said pregnant 1-2 yay. So I am now convinced I am currently pregnant but I am really worried it wont stick but I can only wait and see.

CH - That sounds promising I really hope you get your BFP this month, it is really hard getting your hopes up I always try and tell myself I have no chance even though part of me believes I am pg every month lol. 

Bex - that is exciting have you started temping today? the first few times I did it I kept myself awake half the night reminding myself I need to temp in the morning lol! If you are a bit crazy like me you might be best to start over the weekend.

Lisette - is your temp still up? how are you feeling today? 

Girlnboots - I really really hope you don't have a brain tumour! It sounds more like low blood pressure than a brain tumour. What dpo are you? .

inhishands - fx'd for you hun, when are you going to test?

Doopergurl  where are you in your cycle?

Hope I havent missed anyone.


----------



## CHDickey

Back to CD1 for me, oh well round 3! Lol!


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh no sorry hun, at least you have your plan all ready to go.


----------



## NotNic

That's really great news Bea! I'm keeping everything permanently crossed for you (I may look a little odd doing my shopping tomorrow). Lots of positive, sticky bean thoughts coming your way. xxxx


----------



## NotNic

Sorry to hear that CH. Like Mrs Bea said, you've got a good plan for this cycle, so with that, a big dash of pma and a lot of :dust: your BFP is just around the corner. x


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks Bea and NotNic. I think I will head to a store today to stock up! :)


----------



## CHDickey

Where is everyone officially are there others in their 2ww still or have most of y'all started next cycle?


----------



## NotNic

I'm on to my next cycle - Day 5. I've fixed my singature now.


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - sending loads of hugs across the pond to you!!! :hugs: We're all here for you. Keep your chin up and start looking forward to the next cycle. 

Im on CD6 of what I am assuming is going to be a 33 day cycle (based on last cycle). But they seem to be slighlty shortening (after a random jump up) so who knows. for those that are interested, attached is my "history"....

(currently tracking it in excel, yes I am a nerd - otherwise known as an accountant in real life!)
 



Attached Files:







Tracker.pdf
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NotNic

Haha Bex. My BIL is an accountant too and he always does things in excel! I should have added that I am cycle 5, with short cycles (22-29). I use 26 as middle ground date, but will probably be using opks to help figure out DPOs and test from there, as I don't really know anymore when AF is actually due.


----------



## InHisHands

Mrs. Bea... im wishing you a very sticky bean.

After the vomitting in the morning... last night my back started hurting and i hadnt done any heavy lifting recently.. so i got the hotpad out.

I'm so very very very hopeful this month. I have even started talking to my little bean. Does that make me crazy? lol

If it is a BFN its gonna really hurt.

I havent had any symptoms yet today, but then again, i only woke up an hour and a half ago. I'm excited to see if any willl pop up.

I plan on testing Tuesday or Wednesday of next week, if AF doesnt show up early.


----------



## NotNic

Taking your lead Bex, I've just worked mine out from my calendar and my average is 25.6, so I made a pretty good guess with 26 days.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about AF CH!

In his hands - FX for you!!

Bex - I am so like you! I plan everything too and write everything down!! In fact, I am also in accounts for my job! Bizarre!

Mrs Bea - I will take your dark and deary. It is ungodly hot this past month. Although, I heard our temps should be getting back to normal and dropping a bit.

girlnboots - how ya feeling today? Better I hope!

AFM, small temp raise this AM! Gonna try and hold out til Sunday to test! Praying that it stays up!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hi ldaies,

Sorry to hear about AF CH...I feel I'll be right behind ya...weird stabby pains today...feels too familiar :(

FX crossed for ya Mrs.Bea, happy and healthy road ahead :)

How's everyone else feeling? When are you guys testing? I'm still gonna test tmmr morning if :af: today!

Snowflake I'm crossing my fingers for you too hun!!!


----------



## girlnboots

I'm feeling a tad better today, but not much, and still getting BFNs. I think I'm going to take a couple days off from my poas addiction and maybe my "symptoms" will go away. I feel like such a nutcase!

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!

Is anyone else feeling burnt-out by all this nonsense? My P(ositive)MA is now P(issy)MA.


----------



## InHisHands

Okay so what gives?

Yesterday morning: Nauseous and Vomiting

Last Night: Back pains and disturbing dreams

Today: eerr... just an upset stomach all day... kind of hungry, kind of queezy, kind of bloated but not any of the three? I.E. Tummy is just in a knot and my back isn't 100 percent, but it doesnt feel BAD either. got a headache too.


Can morning sickness just feel like a knot or an upset stomach? The kind where after you got done eating you can feel the food setting in the back of your throat, but not nauseous enough to actually want to throw it up.


----------



## CHDickey

Well, everyone it seems as though we are all nerds! I have an iphone app, yeah, I have access to everything including charts 24-7. I little OCD, I know, but it's the teacher in me!!

Thanks again for all your support, it means the world. I hope you all stick around for the long haul!!

I went to the grocery store this morning and got some new vitamins for me (higher folic, not colic, acid 800 mg, and 75mg of B6) also got DH a vitamin with high Vitamin C and Zinc. So with new vitamins, proestrogen cream, soft cups, temping, SMEP, boxers, PMA, and opks....here's to a new cycle!! And the fact I am going back to work full time starting Monday, it will probably give me some time to not be thinking TTC constantly!!


----------



## MrsBea23

ha ha Bex im an Actuarial Analyst (not quite clever enough to be an Actuary) and I have excel spreadsheets for everything from my weekly and household budgets to what we are going to do on our holidays with a very broad spectrum in between I think it is perfectly normal! but DH who is a finacial advisor thinks I am nuts.
The AC usually takes a couple of months but you never know it might bring your O forward quickly (hopefully) so I would probably start opk's on day 12 even though you don't normally O that early. Fx'd for you hun.

CH - Sounds good all set and ready to go!:thumbup: PMA this is going to be the month.

Snowflake - ooh exciting, don't get too discouraged if your temp goes down mine went down 4 days in a row 1 under coverline and I still got a BFP. Can't wait to hear on Sunday.

Notnic - Nice having a short cycle, hopefully you will get your BFP this month though and there won't be anymore.

girlnboots - Sorry it is getting you down, when are you testing again?

inhishands - I am not sure sorry, how are you feeling today?


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone! It looks like we are all planners in one way or another! I'm a PA for an Investment Bank, and as much as I giggled at you guys, hubby reminded me that I always have a Christmas Gift spreadsheet which includes estimated purchase dates and a budget planner, and yes I have already drafted one for 2011. :dohh: We're all a slightly bit nutty! He he!

Had my doctors appointment this morning. He wasn't overly helpful or concerned, though perfectly nice, so I'm inclined to listen for the moment. At this stage he said that the most important thing to remember was that I am ovulating, so I am fertile. He is not surprised of the time scale, considering I was on the pill for so long (10yrs without a break) and wants me to continue with the opks and come and see him in 5 mths if we're not successful, or sooner if my periods become even more erratic and I'm concerned. He also doesn't think it's worth me doing anything differently because he thinks that with a bit more time my body will sort its self out. Plus the fact that with each cycle I'm having less spotting and this last AF was (TMI alert) was heavier (TBH I've never had very heavy AFs) even though the cycle was just 22 days, were all good signs that my body is starting to do the right things. 

Initially I was a bit disappointed that there wasn't a magic wand fix, but now I've thought about it I'm more reassured that there is a good chance there is nothing that wrong, but if there is then my GP isn't expecting me to be trying for 12 mths before they look into it more. In 5 mths time I'd have had 9mths off bcp, and 6mths TTC with the opks.

Sorry that was way longer than I had intended :coffee:, but it's nice to have you girls to share this with! No one else really apart from the BnB ladies and my GP know that we are trying. Thanks for listening! :)


----------



## CHDickey

NotNic- that to me sounds like great news!! It's really good that your doctor is willing to see you again in 5 months too! Keep the faith!!! 

The spreadsheets are cracking me up!! Who couldn't live without one? God bless excel!!

So I found out last night that two teachers at my school are indeed preggo, and I know of me and one other that ate trying. I am sure our principal is going to love this!! 

I guess that's what happens when you have younger women on your campus!! :)


----------



## CHDickey

Okay ladies, need your advice!!!! TMI alert:

I spotted Wednesday and Thursday, Friday I woke up wiped and had blood. Used a tampon and changed it was considerably light for me. Thought oh well, took shower put another in and went about my day. Went to change tampon and hardly anything on it, didn't even put another back in. Wondering whole time, this could be a mistake! Have never put another in. DH and I BD and this morning wiped a spec of brownish discharge, but nothing when I just wiped. I still haven't tested, but now I am wondering if I should? My AF is normally one day of spotting then the flood gates open for a day or so then back to very light. 

I need your help? What should I do???


----------



## MrsBea23

Notnic - It is hard when they say go away and come back in a few months but I guess it is good that he doesn't think there is anything wrong.

Personally I am a big advocate of acupuncture if you want something to do to feel productive in the mean time. 
Not sure if I have told my story on this thread but I went off the BCP in November after 15 years on it and by February I still hadn't had AF so I went to the doctor and they just said it is your body sorting itself out come back in 6 months. 
I wasn't happy with that so I went to the family planning clinic where they did a scan and blood tests on the spot and told me I have PCOS, they said keep trying for 3 months and then come back. 
So I did a bit of reasearch on the internet and found that diet is a big factor and lots of people have success with infertility through acupuncture so I went along to a local fertility clinic and started acupuncture and started seeing a nutritionist who was giving me western herbs and within 3 months I had a cycle. I went back to the family planning and since I still wasn't pregnant they referred me to the hospital (still waiting on the appointment) but I had to have all the blood tests again and this time they came back normal no PCOS so in 3 months I managed to get my hormone levels in check with diet and acupuncture.

Phew sorry a bit long ha ha but I really think acupuncture is what sorted me out and although you don't have any problems I still think it might help.


----------



## MrsBea23

Oooh CH test test. A friend of mine had a brownish discharge for the 1st 3 months so it could be a BFP.

Have you got any in the house?


----------



## NotNic

How many DPO would you be if you ignored the spotting etc? As far as I can tell from what I've read, implantation bleeding (which I'm still suspicious is an urban myth!) can be heavier than you'd think. Plus it is still possible to have spotting and very light AF's during pregnancy. I would, if I was in your shoes take a test to be sure. Apart from the $ spent on a test, you don't have anything to lose. At the moment you think you are out, so a test to confirm it wouldn't change where you are, though if its a BFP then it would! Did that make sense?

If it is a BFN then I would think you may be experiencing AF's like I have done. TMI alert! My first AF was so light that I didn't need anything except a pantyliner. The second I had spotting on and off for 5 days until I had a heavier flow, which lasted for just two days. Subsequent ones have also been extremely light and very confusing. Going on my own experience and what the GP said this morning, it can take a while for the body to pick up, especially if you do normally have lighter, shorter AFs like I did, and it sounds like you do too. HTHs xx


----------



## CHDickey

Okay, I might do so!! I temped this minting though and was 98.58 super low for me. I don't have any tests so will have to get one. So even with my temps low I should still test?


----------



## NotNic

Mrs Bea - Thank you. That would be worth looking into that. I am terrified of needles, so I guess the added bonus of acupuncture would be a way of easing me into blood tests and injections slowly! I have a pretty good diet already but I could probably do with cutting down on the caffeine. I have been drinking more cups of strong coffee than I should do recently. When I pg (PMA!) I think I'd miss my rocket fuel cups of coffee more than any glass of a wine!


----------



## NotNic

CH - yes I would! I guess temps are supposed to stay high if you're pg, but if I remember rightly you haven't been doing it for that long, so you don't know if a low temp in your cycle is 'normal' for you yet. Go do one and let us all know!! :dust:


----------



## CHDickey

Okay, I am still hesitant to test. My temp was really low 97.58 and I went looking around and all I found was brown discharge. I would be 13 dpo today minus the spotting. I'm nervous but better to know than not!

NotNic- I have never experienced this before! My AF normally is 6 days- 1-2 heavier, 2-3 normal, 1-2 light! Oh so confused!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Ch if your temp just dropped today and it could be an implantation drop today in which case you would get a BFN. Here is my chart for the month very strange 
My Ovulation Chart 
I didn't think it would even be possible!

Notnic- I am fine with needles but they are very thin and you barely feel them. Yeah the main things I had to do nutrition wise where cut out the diet soft drinks, start eating breakfast and 4 of my 5 a day had to be vegtables. The nutritionist gave my western herbs though which was Agnus Castus, Milk thistle and a load of other stuff in a tincture that is why I needed to go to her.


----------



## CHDickey

Headed to store now!! Cervix is still high and fairly soft. Normally low and hard at AF!


----------



## MrsBea23

wee hee good luck


----------



## CHDickey

My Ovulation Chart

Please take a look. I changed my info as if I haven't started!


----------



## CHDickey

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/347328/">My Ovulation Chart</a>

Don't know why it's showing as a wheel so here's another try


----------



## CHDickey

Never mind! Not working. Idk!


----------



## NotNic

Keep us posted honey! xx


----------



## CHDickey

At 10 BFN.... but I did drink coffee this morning and it makes me wee more than I should so could have been super diluted! Plus if today is implementation, it could be negative like Bea said, who knows still no flow! Just spotting!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Fingers crossed for ya CH! I can't believe it still but I got my BFP this morning!!!! Confirmed with a digi and now just gotta call my doctor on Monday!
:dust: to all you lovely ladies! I hope you'll let me hang around too : )
Lots of love,
Lisette


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Lisette!! Awesome news.

I caved and tested today. BFN! Boooooo!!!! :(


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aw snowflake, my fx are crossed for ya girl! Sending :dust: your way!!! You're not out yet!

Hugs!


----------



## MrsBea23

OMG lisette that is fantastic congratulations, so tell us all what dpo where you? did you have any symptoms? How exciting. What is your due date? Mine is the 20th April 2011, I am still very nervous though and expect to loose it at anytime. 

CH - Hopefully that is IB and you will see that BFP soon. Did your temp go up today?

Snowflake - Your not out until AF arrives, I didn't get a + until 13dpo. FX'd for you hun.


----------



## CHDickey

Yeah lisette!! How exciting!!!

My temp went back above coverline to 97.73 and not a spec ofanything this morning!! I am gonna test tomorrow morning with fmu!


----------



## InHisHands

Let us know what you get CH!!! Lots of Baby Dust to you!


----------



## InHisHands

I tested this morning at 11 or 12 dpo with First Response. BFN. 

Now i can't help but to wonder if all the symptoms i've been having if they are either me being pregnant and not showing yet 

or if I wanted to be pregnant so badly that my body made them up. I heard that happens a lot.

I know time will only tell, but i thought for sure at 11 or 12, that i would get BFP. Like 70% would have. -- I don't like being in the minority.


----------



## Srbjbex

Afternoon ladies!! I've been away on a spa break with weekend with one of my girlfriends which is what I have been quiet on here! Had a lovely relaxing time and Just got back, and read through the thread and up to speed on everything with you lovely lot! 

Lisette -congratulations!!!! Massively exciting news, really pleased for you! Make sure you stick around and let us all know how it goes! 

CH - not sure what's going on with you, but all sounds interesting, and can't wait to hear your next test results, keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Sending loads of positive vibes your way!!! 

And for those who are still waiting for their AF, I hope that witch stays away!

I've lost track on here, am I the only one who has had their AF arrive this month? Is everyone else either still waiting or BFP?


----------



## snowflakes120

My temp raised again this AM. Which never has happened on 12 dpo. My fingers are still crossed! Next testing day will be Wednesday.... AF would be 1 day late by then and I have never gone over a 13 day LP.

Mrs Bea - Thanks! Maybe I won't get mine til later too. 

Bex - Sounds like a great weekend! I so could use a spa day/weekend!

FX for you CH tomorrow AM!!

Inhishands - hugs on the BFN!! I hear ya. I don't like being out of the norm as well. I was 11dpo when I tested too. I found this chart online and bookmarked it. It made me feel better though:
HPT accuracy DPO 
10 dpo : 35% 
11 dpo : 51% 
12 dpo : 62% 
13 dpo : 68% 
14 dpo : 74% 
15 dpo : 80% 
16 dpo : 88% 
17 dpo : 92% 
18 dpo : 99%


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey all, firstly let me congratulate all the BFP's, wish luck to all of those that are out this month, and wish those that are still in lots of baby dust.

I got my BFP yesterday. It started with the feintest of lines on a Poundland test (11dpo), followed by a slightly darker one later on, and then another feint line on a Tesco's own HPT. This morning, on OH and I's 13th Anniversary, I confirmed it with a Clear Blue Digital.

First month trying so we are overyjoyed, if not slightly shocked that it happend so quickly. It is extremely early days as I am only 12dpo today, but praying for a H&H 9 months xo.


----------



## InHisHands

snowflakes120 said:


> Inhishands - hugs on the BFN!! I hear ya. I don't like being out of the norm as well. I was 11dpo when I tested too. I found this chart online and bookmarked it. It made me feel better though:
> HPT accuracy DPO
> 10 dpo : 35%
> 11 dpo : 51%
> 12 dpo : 62%
> 13 dpo : 68%
> 14 dpo : 74%
> 15 dpo : 80%
> 16 dpo : 88%
> 17 dpo : 92%
> 18 dpo : 99%


I looked up online "First Response 6 days sooner False Negative" results at 11 and 12 dpo ... and the chart i looked at said there was still 23-22% chance of getting a false negative. So i still have some hope.

Plus today, i kept telling myself "Okay, you got a BFN, so most likely you are not pregnant. You dont have to have a headache, backache, and etc anymore... you're okay.. there's always next month just calm down and wait for AF"

About an hour later i was nausiated again and was dry heavin.... so um, the prep talk didnt seem to make my symptoms go away. -- Mind over matter my butt


----------



## MrsVaughan

Hi all

Testing tomorrow i'll be 12dpo did POAS yesterday but BFN, hoping it was too soon.. I have some symptoms but could just be AF.. this is my first month of TTC/NTNP so i would have to be extremely lucky to get a BFP on first try..

babydust to all =]


----------



## Stinas

Congrats on all the BFP!!!
Good luck to the rest of the ladies!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks so much you guys!! It's slowly sinking in today and my mind is racing with thoughts and questions and fears!!!! Bea why are you worried? Just cuz you've heard some sad stories? I'm really hoping this one is sticky for us!!!! Fx crossed hun!

Congrats Joeybrooks! When are you due? Very exciting : ) FF seems to think April.26...a few other calculators say April 22-24 so somewhere in there : )

I was only 9DPO when I tested and didn't really do much diffrent this cycle expect POM green tea and kept using pre-seed as I had the cycle before! Honestly didn't think I would get my BFP at all!!! FF had said my chances were low and only had 31points! Just goes to show ya!!!

CH and snowflake my everything is crossed for you guys! Please keep us posted!!! :dust:


----------



## PumpkinLove

Been ttc for 5 mo now. Period 2 days late but gonna wsit till wednesday to test just in case. Beem using calander rhythem and cervical mucus actially found an app on my android phone that charts and predicts with the info you put in I love it. Im taking prenatals and bf takes zinc


----------



## CHDickey

Well she arrived for sure so I am going to count Friday as my first cycle day just as "light" which would make me 3 days into a new cycle... Cycle #3... Here we go!

Just got home from buying my DH some boxers!

Wish us luck!

I am so excited for you, lisette and Bea!!! Spread your dust to us all! Keep us posted too!!

Bex we are in the same boat deary, hugs & dust to you!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hugs to you CH :hugs: I'm feeling a bit down and fed up with it all today, so I need to regain my PMA!

Lisette and MrsBea - you are my inspiration that it WILL happen!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - Boo AF sorry you are out hun, was looking good as well. You have your plan of attack so I have total PMA for you.

Bex - Sorry you are feeling down today hun. It will happen hopefully this will be your month, no this will be your month!

CH/Bex - Blueberries! the thing I did differently this month was blueberries I had read that they help thicken the uterine lining so I was eating like 3 pnnets a week. They are so good for you anyway, although don't have them with milk that kills all the goodness in them.

Lisette - I guess I am a bit crazy I think I have read way too much on google he he. It is nice that you are so positive, I will also be more positive. 

Snowflake - How are you today?

Joeybrooks - Congrats that is great news.

Good luck to everyone else that is still waiting to test.


----------



## joeybrooks

NewbieLisette said:


> Thanks so much you guys!! It's slowly sinking in today and my mind is racing with thoughts and questions and fears!!!! Bea why are you worried? Just cuz you've heard some sad stories? I'm really hoping this one is sticky for us!!!! Fx crossed hun!
> 
> Congrats Joeybrooks! When are you due? Very exciting : ) FF seems to think April.26...a few other calculators say April 22-24 so somewhere in there : )
> 
> I was only 9DPO when I tested and didn't really do much diffrent this cycle expect POM green tea and kept using pre-seed as I had the cycle before! Honestly didn't think I would get my BFP at all!!! FF had said my chances were low and only had 31points! Just goes to show ya!!!
> 
> CH and snowflake my everything is crossed for you guys! Please keep us posted!!! :dust:

The places I have checked says I am due 23 April 2012. It just seems so strange, it seemed to happen so quickly. I am obviously delighted and would much rather have it this way than still trying this time next year, but it is a lot to get my head around.

I wonder when it actually sinks in????


----------



## MrsVaughan

BFN today, kind of saw it coming tho.. 

CONGRATS to the ladies with their BFP wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks guys, I am sorry for all the craziness, but this was just out of the ordinary for me! I am positive and ready to be back at work starting today! Hopefully this will cause me not to over analyze everything little thing! I really just want relax this week and next and enjoy the whole process with my DH. I have read so much about how stress can really take a negative effect on the ttc process. I am really good at stressing myself out. I was diagnosed with anxiety 2 years ago, no wonder I am hyper sensitive about everything!

Bex keep your head up, we will get that BFP soon!! Much luck to all in their journeys of ttc and their 9 months!! I am holding on to Bea and lisette's PMA!!! 

Have a wonderful day ladies, and I will check in with you this evening!!


----------



## CHDickey

Joeybrooks- I have heard many women say when they hear the heart beat!! Your due date is the day before my 2 year wedding anniversary!!! Good luck on your 9 month journey!!


----------



## CHDickey

MrsVaughan said:


> BFN today, kind of saw it coming tho..
> 
> CONGRATS to the ladies with their BFP wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months
> 
> Good luck to everyone else

Keep your head up MrsVaughan! There are still quite a few of us still in the hunt and to the ladies who did receive their BFP, they are so uplifting and a blessing to have on this thread! They keep our PMA up! Stick around!!


----------



## pink mum

joebrooks wat is ur lmp


----------



## joeybrooks

LMP 18 July 2011


----------



## pink mum

its 25 april 2012
u just add 9 months n 7 days to your lmp


----------



## joeybrooks

Ah right, thanks for that, I have no idea why all the other places were saying 23rd???


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw thanks folks!

MrsBea - thanks for the top tip re blueberries, I love blueberrries so its not even going to be an effort for me to eat some! And you stay positive yourself!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweee Sorry for a definite AF CH! 

Mmmm Blueberries! I might go and grab a thing of them on my lunch break today. Sounds yummy!

AFM, temp dropped this am but only a little bit. Temps are still .50 higher than they usually are at 13 dpo. AF is due tomorrow. I am still praying and remaining positive but am a bit doubtful at the same time if that makes sense. Like I won't be surprised if I have a huge temp drop tomorrow!! Don't really feel any different except I slept in til like 10:30 yesterday and was falling asleep on the couch last night at 9:30 - I usually have problems falling asleep on Sundays..... 

I hear ya CH on the stress and anxiety. I am so like that. I can make any little detail blow up huge. Plus, I also work alot of hours - like no less than 55 hrs a week everyweek - these past 3 weeks I have done 65 hrs each week so I know that working so much probably is against me too.....


----------



## NotNic

I have a day off BnB and look what happens! Congrats to you Lisette and Joey Brooks! I agree it's great to have some BFPs in this thread! 

Snowflake - Fingers crossed that AF stays away and your temps behave. I think it's a win win here. You either get your BFP, or another month of hanging out with us :D 

Hope everyone is feeling good for a Monday. Did we ever work out if anyone apart from Snowflake is still in? Or is everyone pretty much working towards a May baby now? 

Bye for now!

Nx


----------



## doopersgurl

im still working on a may baby :) fingers xd for everyone


----------



## Srbjbex

I think it might just be snowflake that is still in?! If it is you have a super concentrated amount of babydust coming your way from all of us!

The rest of us are all going for May babies... but we will still let our babies be friends with the April ones, who will be a whole month older and wiser!  

Yes... thanks to all you lovely ladies, my PMA is back!!

Bring it on!


----------



## MrsBea23

I posted this morning and that was about 2 pages ago i can't keep up lol.

Hello to everyone.

Snowflake - I had a temp drop for the 3 days before a rise on dpo13 which is when I tested, fx'd for you.

Bex - Great to see you are feeling better always nice to have you on form but i'm here for you if/whenever you feel you need a bit of PMA/:hugs:.

Notnic - I hope you had a nice day yourself.


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah yes MrsBea, things move quickly on here! How are you today? Any cravings yet? :p 

And Joey /lisette, is it sinking in with you guys yet?

Don't worry, we will all be with you soon!


----------



## InHisHands

i'm still in the race for an April baby. I think AF is going to show up tomorrow or wednesday, but so far, no AF.


----------



## CHDickey

Good luck to those April baby contenders. and onward march to those May babies!


----------



## Srbjbex

InHisHands said:


> i'm still in the race for an April baby. I think AF is going to show up tomorrow or wednesday, but so far, no AF.

Oooo good luck Inhishands. It isnt over till the :witch: arrives. It would be fab to ave another BFP on this thread. When do plan to test? (You may have tested already.... just being lazy and not looking back through the posts!)


This morning I have woken up with some mild cramps - way too early for ovulation for me so I dont really know whats going on. Haven't started my OPKs yet, and haven't got any with me at work today so can't poas... I think I'm going to nip to Boots when it opens, so I've god a stash I can keep here at work. Do feel a bit strange though (maybe i just need the loo!)


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning,

Hmmm bex strange maybe you should test again, a friend of mine got AF for the 1st 3 months and didn't knw she was pg!

No symptoms at all my end which is scary.


----------



## NotNic

Mrs Bea - It's still early days. My best friend didn't have anything except a few more spots than usual until the 7 week mark, and after that just mild cramps until 9 weeks when she got very mild ms. As an aside - I like the new timeline thingy! xx

Today the opks started again. As predicted I got a -ve, as last cycle I didn't get a +ve until CD14. Soo looking forward to chilling out this wkend. We have got V tickets for this wkend which we are planning on selling, so instead we are each having a boys / girls night and Sunday is going to be date night. Planning on buying cinema tickets for the Inbetweeners film as a surprise for hubby. It is supposed to be hilarious, so really looking forward to that!


----------



## CHDickey

How fun NotNic!

Well I start using OPKs on Friday. It will be cycle day 8 then. That seems kind of early to start poas for opk, but that's what the package says!


----------



## Srbjbex

I just did my first one now (CD10) - negative as expected, but feel happier now I have started opk as it feels like I am heading towards ovulation! 

(Bex is thinking *Please let ov be earlier than CD21 like last month*)


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, AF arrived this AM. Booo! :( And to just rub salt into the wound - my cousin (who is basically like a sister to me) announced she is pregnant.... I am happy for her - I really am. But I am so insanely jealous - Hubby was a good comfort last night. I really hate feeling this way.... I want to be happy but I am so envious....

Well onto another month. May baby here we come!! PMA PMA PMA!! I need to get together a plan for this month!! 

Hooray for you girls OPK starting!! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

MrsBea23 said:


> CH - Boo AF sorry you are out hun, was looking good as well. You have your plan of attack so I have total PMA for you.
> 
> Bex - Sorry you are feeling down today hun. It will happen hopefully this will be your month, no this will be your month!
> 
> CH/Bex - Blueberries! the thing I did differently this month was blueberries I had read that they help thicken the uterine lining so I was eating like 3 pnnets a week. They are so good for you anyway, although don't have them with milk that kills all the goodness in them.
> 
> Lisette - I guess I am a bit crazy I think I have read way too much on google he he. It is nice that you are so positive, I will also be more positive.
> 
> Snowflake - How are you today?
> 
> 
> Joeybrooks - Congrats that is great news.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else that is still waiting to test.


I know it's hard sweetie, just gotta stay postive and remember to take care of ourselves now :cloud9:

How are all you ladies feeling today? 

:dust:


----------



## NewbieLisette

pink mum said:


> its 25 april 2012
> u just add 9 months n 7 days to your lmp


:thumbup: pink mum! I have the exact LMP (July 18) and my Dr. said yesterday April 25th EDD! Very sureal still!!! :cloud9:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Srbjbex said:


> Ah yes MrsBea, things move quickly on here! How are you today? Any cravings yet? :p
> 
> And Joey /lisette, is it sinking in with you guys yet?
> 
> Don't worry, we will all be with you soon!

Hey Bex,

You guys better! We need more friends for our LO :happydance:

Starting to sink in a little more for me....told my mom yesterday and had her crying and predicting I will have a boy cuz of some old wive stale about my eye color deepening :haha:


----------



## pink mum

hi newbie how r u feeling,hope everything is fine,ya its the method for calculating edd


----------



## NotNic

So sorry Snowflakes. May *will * be the month. I am so sure that this thread is a lucky one! Considering how few of us joined up in the beginning I reckon we have a pretty high success rate.

CH and Bex - Good luck with opks! I am hoping that date night and OV might just match for me. 

Does anyone have a plan for this cycle. I will just be doing opks and eating a couple of punnets of blueberries a week...! x


----------



## MrsBea23

Notnic - Thanks for putting my mind at ease. How come you are not going to go to V? I went a few years ago and it was great (much calmer than T in the Park lol), your weekend sounds lovely have fun and I hope date night is the night.

CH - i always thought that as well but I guess some people must O really early, I hope you get a + soon.

Snowflake - :hugs: I am sorry hun, so impressed with your PMA though. 

Bex - I really hope you O earlier this month as well, do you exercise? I think going to gym helped bring my O forward.

Lisette - Aw that is sweet that your mum is so moved. Are you going to find out what you are having?

I am sure there are going to be lots of BFP's on this thread this month :happydance:.


----------



## InHisHands

Well... i think im out this month. This morning i woke up at 5 feeling AF cramps.. and since i couldnt sleep due to the pain, i went ahead and got up. 

Then my stomach turned really sour and i was in so much pain for the next hour. I couldnt hardly move, my body broke out into a sweat, and i kept throwing up. (temp was 96.8 tho) I about told hubby to take me to the ER.

It's cycle day 28... so since these cramps felt like AF cramps.. i was so sure my cycle would start today. After that intial hour, my cramps have eased up.. but my bottom adominal muscles are tender to the touch.

This morning twice when i wiped i saw spotting (only when i wiped though.. never came off onto a pad). 

Havent seen aything since... but the tenderness in my chest went away which is a sign of AF's arrival... so i honestly feel like its only a matter time.

Looks like this AF is gonna be a REAL doozy
*sighs*


----------



## MrsBea23

Inhishands - Sorry to hear that it doesn't sound fun. My nutritionist told me to drink peppermint tea for AF cramps, hope that can help.


----------



## InHisHands

I've been bloated for a week now... it would be one thing if i was pregnant, but now i just feel like a fat cow...

And my pants don't fit *cries* I usually wear a belt on the 2nd or 3rd notch ... im going without a belt and struggling to put on my pants.

There is no way i could have gained THAT much weight in 1 week, when i have hardly been eating.

Golly.... just call me Elsie the Cow


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw sorry to hear that you have been feeling so rubbish InHisHands :hugs: I hope if your AF is coming then it comes soon so you can start a brand new cycle soon! 

Snowflake - massive :hugs: to you! The witch is mean! :hugs: 

Mrsbea -I go through phases with exercise, sometimes I'm really good, especially when it is the netball season as I play regularly then, and I am rehearsing for a show at the moment which involves some dancing but nothing too strenuous. Think I need to up my exercise generally. I like swimming, so I should do more of that.

Notnic - you weekend sounds fab. Enjoy the inbetweeners. I've not seen too much of the tv programme, but what I have seen I liked and would like to see the film I think. 






Oh, and for those that are interested, Sainsburys at the moment have 2 punnets for £4 on blueberries!! I have stocked up!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies! Just wanted to say hi!!! Sorry to hear about AF inhishands and snowflake! Onto the next month!! May babies here we come!!! PMA PMA PMA!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lots of PMA your way ladies!!! May babies :dust:


----------



## NotNic

Ha ha! Bex, I ate a whole punnet for lunch yesterday! I'll be very surprised if come the end of the month I haven't taken on a purplish tinge! 

PS M&S are doing them for half price - 2.49. Not as good value as Sainburys - but a bit closer to my work than the other supermarkets!

Mrs Bea - We've been to V for the last 3 years running and always had a great time. This year the acts are a wee bit pop for us, plus we've put our flat on the market and made an offer on somewhere else and we feel that we should really save the money, and be around in case anyone wants to do a viewing. Tkts are on ebay now, so fingers crossed we can get them a good home. 

CH and the other ladies - Glad to see that the is still the PMA thread! Keep up the good work! :)


----------



## NotNic

MrsBea23 said:


> Inhishands - Sorry to hear that it doesn't sound fun. My nutritionist told me to drink peppermint tea for AF cramps, hope that can help.

Mrs Bea - have your thought about becoming a Nutritionist yourself? You know all the tricks! :)


----------



## CHDickey

Good morning ladies!! How is everyone? Getting up and moving for the day... Man summer has been nice, but also nice to get back in the swing of things too!!


----------



## InHisHands

I'm so frustrated. I thought by sure this morning AF would be in full blast. But instead all i have is AF cramps, and spotting.

I've never spotted this much before... must be stressing myself out more than i thought.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello all!

Keep you chin up InHisHands, it isn't over yet! 

Morning CH - does that mean you are back at work now? Glad that you had a nice summer. :)

I also ate a whole punnet of blueberries last night, when my husband asked why I was eating them I said "I am working on my uterus" :haha:


----------



## Srbjbex

Folks, this is strange. I am having mild cramps again today (like I was yesterday). Im not near to when I normally ov, and my opk today and yesteday were both negative. In fact today's line was barely visible, yesterday's was faint, but stronger than today. 

I even did a hpt this morning (which was understandably negative). 

So im a bit confused, as I dont normally have cramps until around AF (or ov but my ov cramps are normally a bit more acute).

Any thoughts anyone? My only thought was that it could be the AC /EPO I'm taking at the moment? Or is it the blueberries ? :wacko:


----------



## NotNic

Hmm not sure Bex. It could well be the blueberries! Could it be a stomach bug?


----------



## MrsBea23

Notnic - Good luck I hope they sell soon. And good luck with the offer I hope you get the new house you want.

CH - I hope you are settling back into work well and not finding it too exhausting.

Inhishands - It could be stress try and relax hun, ha ha easier said than done!

Bex - Is it all the time? Are you having any toilet issues? I found after about 5 months off the BCP I was getting bad cramping after a BM :blush:.

Lisette - How are you getting on any symptoms? 

:hi: everyone else


----------



## InHisHands

Well... she finally got me. Which in a way im thankful that the limbo time is finally over.

Now I'm just sitting here thinking. --This will be our 9th month of trying. I want a child so bad, but a part of me just wants to give up... its been a rough emotional rollercoster ride since Jan. 

And a part of me wants to drag myself to the doctor and beg them to test me. I know my hormones are okay... regular cycles, appropriate luteral phase, and positive opks, but what if i have something blocking the egg or sperm like entro or cysts.

*sighs* When hubby called to check on me (to check on AF).. i could hear the disappointment in his voice. I think thats worse on me than AF.


----------



## CHDickey

Inhishands stay positive!!! If you want to go to the doctor for a peace of mind, then I say schedule an appointment. I probably would if I were you just to be sure!!

Yup ladies- back to work. I say back to work, but I mean full time. I am one of those teachers that never stops going! I work during the summers too! Whether it be tutoring or other things. I am considered the "go to" gal on my campus, and since I am in my last year of grad school I am interning all year under my principal!

I am keeping a positive attitude and just glad I won't have as much time to sit and obsess over every little sign or symptom!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh sorry about AF Inhishands. I am personally a very impatient person so I know that I would def call the dr. I am sending you hugs. We are almost the same cycle so we can go through next cycle together. And have our May babies!! :)

Bex - Maybe gas? Hope you are feeling better by now!

CH - That is awesome that you can work all year and be a teacher!

Mrs Bea - Hiiiiii!!!

Not much going on. Painted my nails - I love beauty products like makeup and nail polish. Tonight I did a color called: For Audrey which is like a Tiffany Blue. Super pretty and different - I get so sick of pinks and reds for the summer. 

I go for my annual physical at the dr tomorrow am. I hate going. I hate that they take blood. I am so not good at that. I am very small and never feel good after - I have been known to faint - I know that this won't be good once I become pregnant bc I hear they take a ton of blood!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning everyone. Well I don't seem to be having any cramps today so, dont know what that was all about, maybe it was just gas snowflakes :blush:

Lots of hugs to you InHisHands :hugs: I dont think going to see the doc would do any harm. I know a couple that went after just 7 months of trying, and the doctor was able to help them!I know how rubbish you are feeling. try and stay postive and think about all the things that you have to be happy about. Keep smiling! 

CH - you certainly sounds like you are going to have lots going on to keep you busy. Hope you will still have time to check in here and update us on progress!!!!!

Hello to everyone else :wave:


----------



## NotNic

Morning everyone!

Inhishands, I went to see my Doctor last week (after just four cycles) because I wanted a plan. I knew that he wouldn't be able to do anything at that stage but I wanted to have a note on my file somewhere to show that I had been trying. He was very reassuring and has asked me to come back in 5 mths if I am still trying. This would add up to 9mths off bcp, 3mths NTNP and 6 of actively trying with opks. If you went to your drs with a list of your cycle dates and the dates of your +ve opks I think you would have a very good chance of your Dr doing some more investigation into you and your OH. Keep us posted if you do go.

I have managed to find a buyer for my V Tickets which is good news, so I can finally book those cinema tickets. I also am keeping my day off tomorrow so lie in here I come!

Also I was having a chat with my friend who's recently had a baby about hormones etc. Has anyone else felt worse after coming off BCP? She has just gone back on the pill and commented how much better she feels now. Originally when I came off BCP I noticed that my libido increased, but several months on I am a few pounds heavier and my skin is still really dreadful. I think my body was a lot happier before. Now it's like I am 14 again!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!! Morning to you all!! I definitely plan on keeping y'all updated. I start OPKs tomorrow!!! I will be cd8. I go to the doctor for my annual checkup the 19th! I definitely plan on letting her know about what my body has been up to. Not that she will prescribe anything and such, but to just get her advice on what I am doing well, etc. 

NotNic- I have gained weight since being off of bcp, but to be honest, I am much happier off. I could be a very cranky wench at times when I was on all those synthetic hormones! I have half the mind to very another alternative to bc once all is said and done!

Anyways- have a great day everyone!!


----------



## NotNic

CH - I think I have a lazy body. I think it likes not having to produce it's own hormones which is probably why I'm 5 cycles in to TTC! Funnily enough I think my friend was in the same boat. She had 5 months of no AF's before she got her BFP! 

I also don't think I could blame bad moods on BCP. I am, shall we say *ahem* 'expressive with my feelings'? :) I always wear my mood on my face, and even when I put a smile on, I can't quite hide what I really think. My eyes give me away! (I am a dreadful poker player!) I have noticed absolutely no improvement on that front coming off BCP. Though OH reckons I cry less now but I think that's more because I hate work less when everyone is on hols and not bugging me!

CH - Good luck with the OPKS


----------



## InHisHands

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh sorry about AF Inhishands. I am personally a very impatient person so I know that I would def call the dr. I am sending you hugs. We are almost the same cycle so we can go through next cycle together. And have our May babies!! :)

Snowflake, i would love to go through this with someone. Thank you!!

I think this next month my plan is to take a more relaxed approach. I can't ignore knowing when my ovulation week is, but i can ignore using opks. :ignore: 
I'm thinking about buying some preseed, and using it during that week whenever hubby and i baby dance.

And then im gonna try to relax and not symptom spot, but maybe try to encourage other people on here during that time.

This last month was a real emotional hit for me, and i need a month of not FRETTING... and the best way for me to do that, is to put in my mind that May isn't gonna happen, so just help others and enjoy life.

I've been praying and thinking about it.. and as of today, i still don't feel like the doctor is the right choice for me just yet. For personal reasons mostly, but my health care system is slightly different. - Military. They go by strict rules, assgin you to a doctor, your "doctor" isn't someone you would ever CHOOSE to get healthcare from. It's free, but they don't do proceedures, just because of rank or money. It's all this red tape. I call my doctor Spaz, due to the fact that she spazes out on me each time i go to see her. Lecturing how people overdose and die on overcounter drugs, crying about her dead bird in the middle of an exam, and one time tried to convince me i had a tubal even though i was on my last stretch of AF. - Bloodwork confirmed no tubal.

I'm getting more positive about just having a relaxing month.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Girlies!

Omg Inhishands - your Dr. sure does sound like a nutcase! I think your plans sound really good! I used preseed last month and we liked it.

Notnic - I think my body is better without the BCP. I had been on it for like 12 years or so. I didn't realize but my sex drive is way up now and my face has totally cleared as well. Weight has stayed the same.

CH - Yeahhh for OPK's!!

Bex - Glad you are feeling better. 

AFM, just waiting around. I think we are going to continue using the preseed and try to follow the SMEP this month. I need to get some OPK's though. A May baby would so be perfect for us. I am really hoping that this is our month. 

I can't believe that the summer is almost gone - hubby starts school next week already. Hoping the temps start to go down - so sick of this hot weather! But excited bc my parents come to visit in like 2 weeks, it will be nice to see them and spend some time with them as well.


----------



## CHDickey

Snowflake- don't remind me.lol! I start my classes next week too! Luckily only 2 more semesters here!!! How much longer does your DH have?

Well, I need some advice. This AF has stuck around way too long two days of spotting to start off and now 7 days of flow?!?! Do y'all think it could be the vitamins and proestrogen cream? AF hasn't been painful or too heavy just lingering?!? 

Enough about me, how is everyone doing this morning?? I am pooped and according to the SMEP I am to start working on my little may baby today!!! Wish me luck and hope it sticks!! Good luck and :babydust: to all of y'all working on may babies!!


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - it could possibly be all the vitamins etc.? I think we treat our bodies so differently when we are TTC its bound to have some effect. I am finding I am needed to pee loads more this month so it must be down to the AC or the EPO. I am actually well known (!) for not needing to pee very often so I know that something has definitely changed this month. I hope it goes away for you soon though because a long AF is never fun and you need to be concentrating on making your may baby!!!!

SNowflakes - I feeling like you, just waiting around, nothing particularly exciting happening, waiting to ov, and BDing every other day. 

InHisHands it sounds like your doctor is causing you to be more stressed!! :hugs: I hope you have a really relaxing month, spend some nice times with your DH, and just enjoy yourself for a bit. 


As this is my first month of temping / charting, I thought I'd share with you lovely ladies. It's not actually very exciting yet, but I am enjoying my new toy. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36d5e1


----------



## snowflakes120

Gals, I need some advice too. But mine is opposite of CH's. My AF is too light. I had 2 days of a good flow but yesterday was barely anything and today I am fairly certain will be the same. I don't think I have enough down there for anything to even stick and my LP is good at 13 days so it should be thick enough. I don't know. Did someone say the blueberries will help thicken...

CH - Good luck today starting SMEP!

Bex - Hooray for temping! I love it!


----------



## InHisHands

snowflake.. not sure how much help this might be... but i tend to have every other AF be lite. For my body, it's a normal process. Sometimes the difference between the two is so great, i wonder if im pregnant because it just shouldn't be that light. But i have been reassured by Spazie (wait what am i saying ROTFL) ... that its just a normal process, and nothing to be alarmed about. If you would feel better by eating blueberries though... by all means do it :)


----------



## MrsBea23

Afternoon all,

CH - Is proestrogen cream just a progesterone cream? because if so then I would say that could be it because one of the things it does is help thicken the lining so maybe yours was very thick, although weird you had spotting if that is the case.

Snowflake - my last AF was super light like medium tampons for 1.5 days then light tampons for 2 days and that was it and it used to be quite heavy, I got my BFP the next cycle so I wouldn't worry about it.

Bex - Temping is great huh I think it gives a definite feeling of control. Looking at your chart though your temp's are quite low you might want to ask your doc to test you for an under active thyroid. I have a sub clinical so doesn't show up on the tests but have some of the symptoms like low temps, cold all the time, tired allot so I just take natural kelp to help it but it can have quite an affect on ttc if you have a proper underactive thyroid and it is so easily fixed.

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## CHDickey

Yeah Bea it is strictly a proestrogen cream! I am still spotting! Ugh!! This is bizarre. The whole cycle. We are just gonna baby make anyways new will see! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi all, 

Thanks for the advice mrsbea, I didn't even know my temps were on the low side! I've done some reading and I don't think I have any other symptoms of under active thyroid..... But it's good to know to watch out for it, will def keep it on my list of things to talk to doc about when / if I end up there. Thanks for looking out for me. It means a lot!!

How is everyone.... Good weekends all round?? I went to see the inbetweeners movie, loved it and so did oh? Did you go also notnic?


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!! How is everyone? CD 10 here and waiting on O!!


----------



## Srbjbex

I'm so BORED of waiting to O!!!!!!

Hurry up egg!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! Me too! Hurry up time - move faster!! I am so sick of waiting on OV!! I am only CD7!! I went and bought the big mammer jammer of 20 1st response OV tests yesterday!! I am ready and rearing to go! I think I am going to start testing on CD11 as I haven't OV earlier than CD13 ever! FX!

CH - Have a good 1st day of school this week. My hubby still has 2 years (4 semesters) left! I wish it was only 2 semesters like you!! That is why this month = a May baby would be perfect! It would be between semesters and he would be done with classes & exams by the time I would be due! And a whole summer off!!

Hey y'all to everyone else!!


----------



## NotNic

Either I have missed my +ve day, or it is still to come. Most odd. Fingers crossed those +ve opks are around the corner for us. xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah nic I'm sure it's not far away! Would you have normally expected it by now? 

Come on little eggys, we are all waiting for you!! I wonder who will be the first to ov this month out of us....


----------



## NotNic

I'm definitely the latest so far, so fingers crossed it'll be me! This is only my second month with the opks, so based on last time I was guessing CD14. However that turned out to be only a 22 day cycle. My average is 26 days. Based on that and a shorter LH I thought it would have happened today. Perhaps this will be a longer cycle? Who knows though?:shrug:


----------



## NotNic

Actually Bex, I've just seen your signature thing. I didn't realise that you had a longer cycle than me. x


----------



## CHDickey

Snowflake, thanks!! I am super positive!! May babies here we come!! I actually got a positive opk on CD11 but FF didn't read ovulation until CD 14 for me last month! Tested today at 5:30 and a negative! Cervix is H and F with watery cervical mucus, so fingers crossed that O is coming soon!! Fingers crossed and baby dust everyone!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Ahhh super positive, thats what we like!! 

I'm starting to have a few cramps today so feeling hopeful that I will get my +ve opk soon! Plus been doing a lot of BDing the last few days so timing would be good!


----------



## CHDickey

Bex- I am with you, the ol DH and I are just BDing ad much as physically possible, hopefully we both nail the timing! What have you been doing differently?

NotNic- where are you at on this cycle?

Bea- how are you feeling? I am thinking about you!!


----------



## NotNic

Pretty lost to be honest! I am on CD16 - so that bit is right, but I don't think I have ov'd yet. I have had a few twinges, but haven't really noticed any EWCM yet and haven't had a +ve opk either. My signature is all a bit of a guess based on my average cycle and last month's non existent TWW. I had a 23 day cycle, just after coming off BCP, followed by a 29 day one - so maybe I'm on for a longer cycle this month too? I'll keep BD'ing and eating the blueberries until I know. :)


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - I am taking Agnus castus this month and EPO to try and increase CM, but to be honest I've not noticed any difference so far. Just went to loo to check CM, but was a bit tricky as we BD'd this morning! Sorry TMI!!! I'm also temping for the first time. I'll have to wait till I ovulate to see how that works out!

NotNic - it is possible that you are having a longer cycle this month. When I came of BCP in December, I had 4 cycles of 27/28 days. We werent TTC at that point, so using other contraception, I just was trying to get hormes out of system ready for when we did start (i.e. as soon as we got married in March :) ) 

Then suddenly, for no reason I jumped to a 36 day cycle, and have been in the 30-something since then. The random 36 day cycle happend to coincide with our first month properly TTC so as you cna imagine, I was conviced I was pg, and getting really distressed that I kept getting BFNs. Turns out i just ovulated lots later. I wasnt using opks or anything then so had no idea. 

This whole TTC process has been a massive learning curve for me! Anyway, my point is maybe Nic this is whats happened to you, if its taking some time to get back to normal after BCP. Try not to panic, and keep up with the blueberries and the BDing.... hey, maybe we should try and combine the 2!! :toothpick:


----------



## joeybrooks

NotNic, Im back, thanks for the invite!

Ok, so I am now over 1 week since my chemical. I gave myself the week to be sad and the entire week, I just kept comparing this week to last week. On saturday and sunday, the days I got BFPs last week, it was very sad, but last night, when i was scooting around the kitchen, making dinner, cleaning up and full of energy, I thought back to myself last Monday night lying in a ball on the sofa crying and hurting so much, barely able to lift my head.

So, last week is last week, I will never EVER for get the feelings that I had when I got the bfps and the excitement of the new life that we had created, nor will I ever forget how much it hurt when AF arrived, regardless of the positive tests. However, I now feel a little more at peace with it, I will never forget what would have been my April baby, but I am ready now to focus on a May baby and hope and pray that if I am lucky enough to get another bfp in September, that it will be a wee bean that will stick with all it's mite!


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah Joey, sending loads of :hugs: your way! So sorry to hear about your chemical. Reading your post, you sound like such a strong and positive person and I am sure you will have an little one in your arms before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## NotNic

Joey - My pleasure lovely! xx

CH - Good luck for the forthcoming OV day. It doesn't feel like it is very far away. Do you know when you might test?

Bex, I'm hoping that you are right. Would be strange to have a 30 day+ cycle though. I've never, even before BCP, had one past 29 days. It is making me feel much more positive though. I've been off BCP for almost 5 mths and it would be very nice if my body could consider behaving itself! As an aside, could you imagine how difficult it would be getting blueberry juice out of bedsheets? :winkwink:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

CH - I am still here and reading and willing you all to get your BFP's.

Joeybrooks - Soooo sorry to hear you had a chemical hun :hugs: I had one the cycle before my last cycle stupid body, hopefully you won't have to wait to long to get a sticky bean.

Notnic - I hope your O turns up soon.

Bex - I am with you on the learning so much I had no idea about! It is the stress that gets me though. I had a pretty stress free life before lol but with TTC there is the worry you won't be able to then the worry that you do and you will loose it and then the worry that your baby will be ok and grow up healthy sigh.

Snowflake - :hi:

Well I have absolutely everything crossed for you ladies this month dust to all.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Girls!

I'm still lurking too and hoping to see :bfp: really really soon!

Joeybrooks I'm soo sorry to hear about your chemincal sweetie. Sending you lots of hugs and hoping May will be your month as well!

To all you lovely ladies much :dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

Joey - So sorry to hear about the chemical! Sending you virtual hugs your way! 

Nic - I was OVing on CD13 but these past few months it has been pushed back to CD15 and even last month CD16. I figure it can still be the BCP still in our systems. I went off in January - I read it can take a full year!

CH - Sounds good with a + opk and other signs! 

Bex - FX for your + opk! I am totally hear ya on the learning curve!

Today starts my SMEP. CD8! Here's to hoping that it works for me!


----------



## CHDickey

Well, I tested for opk yesterday and today, got negatives both days as far as hpt. I am going to wait at the least until CD10!:) we will see how it goes. So far CD11 and just watery cm!


----------



## NotNic

Hey Snowflakes, I heard about the earthquake. Are you and yours okay? xx

I made a decision not to bother buying another pack of opks this month. I have had a tiny bit of CM today, and had a chat with hubby and we've decided to just keep dtd as and when we like (every other day - ish). In terms of testing, I think if I get to the 3rd September without spotting then I'll take a test. If I have missed my surge we did have a few 'goes' over the last week, so I think we have a good chance, plus that will mean that I'm already a couple of days into the TWW!


----------



## Srbjbex

hello all - update from me today... just done my opk, negative, but slightly darker line than normal, plus I noticed a small amount of EWCM so think I am getting close!

NotNic - I like your plan.... just :sex: all the way through!


----------



## NotNic

Any +ve's ladies? x


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies! NotNic- I'm with you! I am tempting and doing OPKs, but in my mind I am just saying let's BD as much as possible using Pre-seed and see what we get! I still haven't see a positive opk or shift in temps, so I guess I either jacked my system up with prosestrogen cream and vitamins, or I will O today or tomorrow?!?! Not sure on CD 13 so...


----------



## NotNic

Are we all strangely, 'cycle-y' linked? :) Fingers crossed that O is just around the corner for you. x


----------



## Srbjbex

still no positive for me today :(

I had convinced myself I would get a +ve today, a few cramps in the morning etc. But no. 

Maybe we will all O on the same day?! They say when you live with other women that your cycles "line-up" with each other... maybe it's the same for forums!


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - how are you getting on with the preseed? We have been using it too, but not used the applicators, just been using externally.... should I really be using it internally aswell?


----------



## joeybrooks

I am not temping or using opks, so not really certain, but I think ovulation is very soon. I have been having all of the same pains as I had last month and last night I had really bad leg cramps, the type I get with AF. Another thing I noticed, which i also noticed last month but thought it couldnt possibly have anything to do with ovulation is a slightly painful tail bone when I have been sitting for a long time. It went away itself and I thought no more off it until it started again today - I wonder if that is really a symptom or if I am just being a weirdo.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - Thanks for asking. We are good. I did feel the earthquake though. I work near train tracks and figured it was a big train going by...

CH & Bex - Sorry about the - OPK's. I would just keep BDing til I saw a shift in temp. 

Joey - Sounds like OV to me. Cue the Barry White music.... hehe!

I think I am going to start my OPK's on Saturday which will be CD12 for me. Or maybe I should tomorrow CD11.... I don't really know when to do them. I haven't OV'ed earlier than CD13 so we will see how that turns out. I seem to OV somewhere *usually* between CD13 and CD16. 

We are using the Pre-seed too - so far we have liked it. I haven't been using as much as they tell you to use - we found out it becomes like an oil slick. Hehe!!

Soooo my co-worker told me yesterday that she *thinks* she is pregnant. She is supposed to take a test this AM. I haven't got the heart to ask, I am afraid she is. FYI - Work has NO idea of my TTC. And then I don't know what I will do because there are only 3 of us that work in our Dept. I feel that the right thing to do would be to not try this month to ensure coverage during her leave as we do eachothers work when absent. But I don't want to give up MY perfect month of May so we are going to just keep BDing. I know it is prolly selfish but I can't put my life on hold either.... Phew! I feel better just writing that all out....Thanks girls for reading!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi Snowflake! I think you need to be selfish in this situation, TTC is hard enough without trying to make it convenient for work as well. Ultimately, if both you and your colleague are PG then it is their problem to fix and not yours. :hugs: to you. You keep BDing girl!!! Bring on the eggys!


----------



## NotNic

Snowflakes I agree with Bex. Your colleague might not be pregnant and you could miss a good opportunity. You can't really put your life on hold for something that may or may not happen. You could become pregnant and another colleague might resign before you go off on maternity leave anyway. Go catch that egg! xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Snowflake - I totally agree with the other girls there is no way you can not try becasue of a job. Surely they would be able to get temps in to cover you if you both need to go off. 
Do you know how long you collegue has been trying? This might be her 1st month and she might (like myslef lol) think that it will happen the 1st month but she may really have months ahead of her, this is the time in your life to be selfish.

I hope you all get your +/temp rise soon and you ctach that eggy, I have lots of PMA that there are going to be BFP's on this thread this month.

Lisette - How are you getting on hun? any symptoms? None for me I am freaking myself out ha ha.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks again girls. You have made me feel so much better. Hubby keeps telling me to not worry and just go about our business as normal. I don't want to be stressing about this because I know that isn't good!! Just need to have my PMA and know that what happens happens for a reason!!

Bea - She is a very open person (I am not) so I know a good bit of her details. Last year April - she had a miscarriage - got pregnant her 1st month. She had been saying she was going to start again in January (which was perfect for us bc I knew we were starting in June and that would give a good 6 months between us) for one reason or another - she didn't end up starting til July. This is her 2nd month trying. She is 36 so a good bit older than me.

She told me this afternoon that she took the test this AM. It was negative but AF hasn't shown up and is due today. I just wish I didn't know these things...

Anyone heard from Inhishands?? Thinking about you!


----------



## InHisHands

Yep.. im here. I agree that you should just continue to do your own thing and not worry. Once it happens... the rest will fall into place. I have a coworker who is trying to get pregnant, and another one who is 5 months along. It may suck for my boss, but i'm not letting their plans change mine. -- Looking At A Big Picture Here

As for me. Hubby and I did order preseed this month and im waiting for it to come in the mail.

I found out last friday that they found a mass in my dad's brain. They have given him 2weeks to 2 months to live. He's been fighting cancer in his liver for 2 and 1/2 years and now treatments have stopped working. The news has hit me pretty hard... to know that he won't ever be able to hold my child, and that my child will never meet the man who has made the greatest impact on my life.
One day i might be pregnant, but it looks like no matter when that day is... it's gonna be too late for my dad.

I guess a plus side to this is that im not fretting about cycle days and symptoms.


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh InHisHands, I'm so sorry about your dad. Sometimes I think we forget how precious the time is we have with the people we love. I am thinking of you and sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh my Inhishands. I am so very sorry about your father. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Sending you hugs.


----------



## CHDickey

Inhishands. I am so sorry about your father!!!

As far as Pre-seed I have only used it internally and have used 6 of the 9 applicators, hopefully it will work!! I had a temp drop and a super faint line on the opk! So tonight I used a soft cup! We will see if it works. Fingers are crossed for our future may babies!!


----------



## MrsBea23

OMG inhishands I am soo sorry to hear that. 

If you haven't done so already maybe you could ask your dad to do some recordings for your unborn babies so they know a little bit about their grandad.

My dad's parents died before I was born and I wish I had some kind of recording and knew more about them.

My dad died of lung cancer about 12 years ago and my grandpa died of liver cancer about 10 years ago and although the pain never goes away it does get easier over time I really am soo sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## NotNic

What terrible news Inhishands. Sending you lots of supportive hugs and thoughts for the weeks ahead. When my Aunt came to the end of her battle of throat cancer, she created boxes for her children with letters for key times in their lives - their 21st, their wedding day, birth of their first child etc., thoughts about what she wanted them to achieve and momentos from days out and birthdays. It's something they can share with their familes in the future. Perhaps you could gather things together in the same way for your children? Lots of love coming your way. xxx


----------



## CHDickey

Inhishands- I was thinking about you last night. I sometimes do not know what to say except that life sucks sometimes! I lost my mom at the age of 20. She was my best friend and the only thing I remember saying to my dad afterwards was she would never see me get married or meet my children. I know it hard! I am 27 and last year my father's heart stopped on the surgery table. He was revived, but all I could think of was not again! Trust in God that your plan is right for you! Cherish these moments, every moment!! Bea, I think the recording is an awesome idea!! Your children will know your father because of the foundation he laid for you as a person. You are his daughter and his memories and laughter will live on through you! I promise. Right now it is hard and sometimes we can feel angry, but the one thing I have been told over the past seven years is that you will never forget and that they live on within you!

Keep your head held high and remember we are all praying for your father, your family, and YOU!!! God Bless!


----------



## InHisHands

Thank you for your prayers and suggestions. I'll be sure to ask dad if he could do some of those things the next time i call him. -We live in different states. I plan on visiting him though during labor day weekend.

Anyways, enough about death, this thread is about trying to create life. Maybe with my mind being more focused on this, than the baby (though its in the back of my head)... it will bring me luck in the TTC compartment.

Since i ovulate pretty consistantly on cd14 . give or take just one day... hubby and i decided to just baby dance on cd 12,14,16. We've done opk's for months... and its always the same. So it will help keep me relaxed this month, not having to pee on a stick first thing in the morning.


----------



## Srbjbex

So how long have you got before Ov InHisHands? We've got a bit of a race going on here because we are all still waiting!! Grrr!

AFM I have had another negative opk today! Im CD20 which is when I got my positive opk last month, so I am starting to get a bit edgy about it now... I know a few of you on here are in a similar situation so I know I'm not alone. It's just I have late Ov anyway, so dot want it to be any longer. I know getting stressed out about it won't help, but we are all the same and natural born worriers. 

Im taking AC for the first time this month, and I am starting to worry that it might have actually lengthed my cycle (I was hoping it would shorten!). Going to keep BDing anyway, but nerves are starting to set in :( 

Oh... and I've nearly eaten a punnet of blueberries already today!


----------



## NotNic

I've given up with those opks this month! I'm still having CM (This time last cycle I was quite dry) - but not the clear EWCM kind (sorry for TMI) and still munching on those blueberries, and hoping for the best. I'm getting a bit addicted to the bb's - averaging half a punnet a day. Is that too much? :) What do you reckon Mrs Bea? Lots of :dust: and smiley thoughts to everyone. Think we could all do with a boost of positivity and enthusiasm. xx


----------



## NotNic

Srbjbex said:


> So how long have you got before Ov InHisHands? We've got a bit of a race going on here because we are all still waiting!! Grrr!

Bex I think we're all tortoises! Slow and steady will win the race xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Starting my OPK's today. I have only done the clear blue ones which say it is ok for FMU so I always did that and they worked great. I got the 1st response ones this time and it says afternoon to test. You think 3pm is ok or should i wait til 5pm? I also have heard conflicting times to stop drinking - 2 hour and 4 hours before... How long should I withhold liquids? :wacko:

I am having a great day gals! My PMA is through the roof!! Watch out now!! :happydance:

FX for everyone to get their postitive OPK's this weekend - Anyone got anything going on for fun?? I know what I'll be doing.... :blush:


----------



## MrsBea23

Ha Ha Notnic I am not sure I am not seeing the nutritionist anymore to ask so I googled it and found this article (although this says have them as muffins and I know you are not meant to have them with milk so ignore that bit).

https://www.gettingpregnantnow.org/Articles/Fertility_Diet_Blueberries.html

Bex - I really hope the AC hasn't extended your cycle! everthing I have read says it takes the AC about 3 months to work so might not being doing anything yet but I have read a few posts on here where people say it extended their cycle eek. I am not sure what the answer for you is.

Inhishands - Sounds like that is a good routine, you should be right on track to catch that egg.

Snowflake - Love the PMA.

CH - :hi:


----------



## InHisHands

my CD 14 is Tuesday i believe. 

Srb - Hang in there... it will come.

Snowflake - Im not 100 percent positive, but it does seem to make sense and come to mind that you shouldn't drink ALOT before taking a test. I think its okay to drink something, but don't guzzle a bunch of water. And 3pm sounds about right for afternoon. Probably anything between 2-4 would be prime afternoon time.

Mrs. Bea - How is the sweetpea doing? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## snowflakes120

I did my OPK today at 5:30ish when I got out of work. Allllmost positive. Hooray - I am going to OV early!! Just needed to share.

P.S. Co-worker's AF showed and turned out BFN.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey Bea- cute smiley!!

I have yet to get a positive opk CD13, so not sure. Super low temp dip today. I am trying not to read too much into the opk thing because so many women miss their surge. I have not noticed any EWCM though. I am supery watery and cervix is high and soft. So I am staying positive with that!!

More poor DH is getting worn out. It's really kind of funny!! Who would of thought?


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - I am exactly the same as you!! Husband said to me this morning, "you have broken me, I'm never going to pester you for sex again!" bless him! 

I also have had a massive temp dip today, have a look at my chart......

My Ovulation Chart

I'm new to this temping thing.... Is this a good sign?? Hopefully I will get a positive opk as well this afternoon! Not noticed much ewcm particularly....


----------



## CHDickey

Bex- a temp dip normally indicted ovulation but won't be confirmed on a chart until it is followed by 3 days of hotbeds temps! I can't believe the ol' DHs are actually worn out!!! Lol!! So funny!

As far as EWCM, tmi alert, I normally had it when we were not trying but to be honest between Pre-seed and little swimmers I can't tell what is what?!?! So I am just going with it. 

I know doctors say dtd every other day, but I have also gotten the tip of just dtd a lot, so we have been. Like evry day since last Friday!!! I just figured why not go for the gold!?!? Lol!! Surely one of those little guys will find his way! Plus last night and night before I used soft cups. My sister swore by them so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Not hotbeds, damn autocorrect, higher


----------



## Srbjbex

I don't know.....hotbed temperatures sound good to me! :winkwink:


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - my temp dips right before I OV. So you should OV soon. At least I would think so...

You go girls and your bding! I honestly don't think I could tire my hubby out. Our 1st month trying we BD'd everyday for like 9 days. Phew. I was tired and sore....

So, I just did a OPK and it was even lighter today than it was yesterday. I must have missed my surge. Oh well. Since we are supposed to be following the SMEP - I am going to make yesterday's a positive in my mind and we will BD for the next 3 days in a row and take a night off and then do our one last try. At least I also temp so I know when I OV.... Which should be soon. I am guessing tomorrow....


----------



## InHisHands

I woke up this morning thinking i need to buy some opks so i can track my tww. And then i was like oh wait... i promised myself i wouldnt do that this month... so i decided to come on here and rat myself out. ROTFL

It's going to be hard, but thankfully next weekend is our 1 year anniversary and also when i go to see my dad, so hopefully that will keep my mind busy... and will keep my tww tolerable.


----------



## NotNic

Think of the money you've just saved InHisHands! I peed on a whole packet (individually of course!) and didn't see anything! 

I'm getting a little bit anxious today. Tomorrow is day 22 - the day AF arrive last cycle. I am trying to keep calm about everything but 'tis hard. 

Snowflakes - hope you're keeping safe. 

CH - I love your autocorrect answers!

Hi to everyone else. Did anyone find their O day? xx


----------



## CHDickey

Inhishands you did save money! The only reason why I have so many is because my sister was ttc a boy last summer and had her own baby arsenal, so she gave about 40 OPKs, a full package of soft cups, ph sticks, and some digital OPKs. Needless to say, I wouldn't have bought all that for myself. She's a bit neurotic like myself!! Lol!

Thanks NotNic, gotta keep the mood light!!

I think I O'ed on CD14 or 15 but going to BD one last time today!! Now onto the dreaded TWW! At least school and work will occupy my time!

What about you ladies, anyone in the TWW for sure now?


----------



## InHisHands

CH - I'm a special ed teacher. So i know what you mean about work being around for this tww. I'm really hoping it helps keep me calm as well. I sometimes feel like the best birth control out there... is working with other people's kids day in and day out ROTFL ... sometimes it makes you wonder.

For example. one year we had a child that every time he wanted to take control of a situation he would pee in his pants or unzip his pants and pee on the walls, white boards, the desks... etc. If he didn't want to do any more work for the day - pee. If he wanted to go out to recess but had already lost it due to another behavior -pee. If you didnt call on him when he had his hand raised - pee.

It's enough to make anyone think twice ROTFL


----------



## NotNic

Sounds like that boy was an undiagonsed poasa!

CH - I can't be certain that I did O, but I think I did. I got faint lines on the OPKs, but nothing bold so just hoping that I missed the surge. I'm assuming that I am somewhere near 7DPO. Last cycle I had a LP of just 8 days so fingers crossed it'll be longer or a BFP this time around.


----------



## Srbjbex

Still not sure about me, but think I am in 2WW. Had no + ve opk this month, and the one I took today, there was barely a line there at all, normally I do have a line, but not as dark as the control. So i think I'm the same as you snowflake and have missed my surge. 

After the big temp drop, it went up again to 'normal' pre ov temp this morning, so I just need to wait and see what happens now with the temps over the next few days.

The really annoying thing is, we haven't been able to BD today or yesterday because my parents have been staying with us for the weekends, and are sleeping in the next room! I hope his swimmers from Friday are strong and have hung around! 

InHisHands - I've spent a fortune on opks recently, so you have definitely saved money!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Srbjbex

Just notices that you are only 4 days from test in Nic according to your ticker! I think that means you're going to be the first of us to test!!! Exciting :thumbup:


----------



## NotNic

I have to make it there first. That's the scary bit! Stay away :witch:


----------



## Srbjbex

Stay away! Stay away indeed!


----------



## InHisHands

I really hope we all get our BFPs real soon. Going through the cycle each month is just heartbreaking.


----------



## snowflakes120

You girls have been busy today!

Hands - I wish I didn't buy my OPK's because I have never even gotten a true +. My tests are always wishy washy and never give me any answers anyways. I guess I have yet to find my true surge and suppose I must have a short surge. Oh well. Good thing you saved your money! 

CH - I too can't really tell the difference between EWCM, pre-seed, swimmers and arousal fluid. Ugh!

Notnic- Things are fine here. Got a little light wind. But it's been warm and sunny still. So ready for fall to get here. Excited for you to test! Hooray for being the 1st! I will prolly be the last!

Bex - Yea, my line was even lighter today. So pretty sure I missed the surge as well. Although I have yet to get any OV pains and I have every month since January. Very odd. Maybe my body was gearing up to release my eggy and decided to wait. I have no idea what this body of mine is doing... I guess like you I will just wait and see what tomorrow's temp brings.


----------



## InHisHands

Snowflake what type of OPKS are you using? I talked to my doctor very early on about OPKS and she told me from the git go to use the ones that come in 7 day packs versus those that come in the monthly packs. She told me those that use just the thin little strips don't read the LH hormone as sensitive as those that come in the 7 day packs. I did both both types at first, to see and for me there really was a difference.

The monthly packs showed that i had an LH surge for about 4 days straight.. and i could never really pinpoint my Ovulation day with them. With the 7 day packs.. i definately have just one Ovulation day with 1 high day just before the peak O day.

I know you seem to have the opposite problem... but maybe using the 7 day individual packs would give you better results... if you arent already using them.

I used the Answer 7 day pack namebrand. They worked well for me.


----------



## CHDickey

Inhishands- too funny!! I am not a sped teacher, but I always have the spec Ed kids, so I can definitely sympathize with you on the behaviors at times!! :) 

Ladies, I am nervous, I don't know what's going on my temp dropped low again today. Had two days of high and then bam today low!! What is wrong? Should I BD again?!?! My husband and I didn't get the chance to yesterday or Saturday. Schedules were crazy! Now I feel like I am totally screwed up. 

Oh well, I guess. :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - I am using the 1st response OV tests. It is a full test - not the thin strips (which I totally contemplated buying from Target - glad I didn't). Last month I used the Clearblue easy ones and they are much easier to read. 

My temps are all over the place too CH!! Your sort of temp thing happened to me last month - at 4dpo I had a huge dip - I looked it up and it is a secondary estrogen surge...

OMG! I had a low temp today but was totally expecting a high one to confirm OV yesterday. I have no idea what is going on. I am trying not to stress about it but I totally am. So I am going to do another OPK today. SMEP has totally gone out the window - I messed it up. I am guessing that my body was going to try to OV but then decided not to.... So after I took my temp this AM I proceeded to pounce on my hubby because I won't see him again til 9:30 tonight. Hehe!


----------



## Srbjbex

CH and snowflakes - I am also confused! Temp rose and then dipped again today, so no idea what that means, I thought I had Od but now not so sure, also noticed some EWCM too this morning. 

I think the only thing we can do is keep on BDing when we can!! ( my parents have gone home now, so going to DTD tonight! )


----------



## snowflakes120

I think we need to rename our thread:

"Confused Mid August Testers"

Hahahah!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

snowflakes120 said:


> I think we need to rename our thread:
> 
> "Confused Mid August Testers"
> 
> Hahahah!!!

Agree!


----------



## NotNic

Hey everyone! Touch wood, but AF hasn't arrived yet. Please keep those stay away:witch: thoughts going. Sorry to hear that your temps are causing so much confusion. Keep with the bd'ing and the pma! xx


----------



## Srbjbex

So far so good NotNic! Bex says "stay away :witch: "


----------



## CHDickey

Stay away AF!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed NotNic!

Snowflake and Bex, I haven't BD in 3 days now because I was confident I O'ed but then again still haven't gotten a positive opk?!?! This is absolutely not normal for me!! I have been like clock work! I wonder if it's the vitamins and prosestrogen cream!


----------



## CHDickey

Ps another low temp this morning!


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - we are identical. Still low temps for me this morning! (I've put my chart in my ticker now). I was convinced I had O'd at the weekend, but now not so sure..... I think it is the AC that has delayed my ovulation. 
Ive stopped taking it now, and am not going to take it next month either (yes i am already working out a plan for next month) same with the EPO. 

So now I have no idea whether I am in TWW or not, or when to test (originally I was going to be on the 7th Sept). I think i have no option but to keep BDing every other day till :witch: arrives.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - Hope that the witch flys right on by ya this month! FX'd!

CH & Bex - Yup, nothing from me either. Just another temp around the same as yesterday. I am fairly certain though that I will OV today or tomm. OV pains have arrived. OPK was a bit darker yesterday. We'll see what today's looks like....Bex, every other day sounds like a good plan. Ch, better jump on your hubby tonight! 

PMA PMA PMA ladies!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

I have a serious PMA deficiency today.... all this uncertainly is beginning to get me down :(


----------



## InHisHands

Its CD 14 for me. I've been tracking my cycles for the past 8 months (we're on month 9 now) and i've always Ovulated between CD 12-16. Today i have a lot of ewcm and my boobs arent sore yet (they typically do right after ovulation and don't let up till a day or so before AF)... so i think tonight's the night.. Yahooo!!! Now if i could just get my hubby to come home and play.... and i don't mean the wii.


----------



## Srbjbex

Sounds good InHisHands!! You go and catch that egg!!

After a seriously low point at lunchtime today, I am feeling more positive now....I am going to keep :sex: until that :witch: arrives! We can do it girls!


----------



## NotNic

Bex - don't give in to it! You will be pregnant and VERY soon. If you believe it can happen! 

InHisHands - Happy baby dancing!:winkwink:

Day 23 and so far no AF. Please, please don't arrive :witch:


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks Nic, means a lot! :hugs:


----------



## NotNic

Yay - Bex you took my advice before even reading it! Happy baby dancing to you too!

MrsBea and Newbie Lisette - How are you both doing?

CH - Hope your temps make a little more sense today

Snowflakes - Good luck catching that egg! 

Joey - Are you due to OV soon?

Lots of PMA and:dust: to everyone!


----------



## NotNic

Srbjbex said:


> Thanks Nic, means a lot! :hugs:

Big positive :hugs: back to you! xx


----------



## CHDickey

Every other day it is!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies, just trying to stay positive. I really am not sure what to think. Temp low today, creamy (lots) cm, high an firm cervix. I changed a lot of things this month: started back to work (stress), used proestrogen cream, vitamins with higher levels of b12 and folic acid, plus changed my time for temping. My thermometer keeps flashing LO so could my temps be outta wack because of that? Who knows. I have probably delayed or even omitted my ovulation because of all of this?!?!

What do y'all think? I am going to jump on the DH (NotNic :)) tonight and then every other night until that mean ol witch arrives! Trying to have PMA!


----------



## NotNic

Keep those positive thoughts up CH! I'm now on day 24 (10DPO - ish) and desperately trying to ignore the back pain and weird cramps I'm having. I am really hoping that I am imagining them or they are something completly different. I don't normally have either before AF so hoping that these are either in my head, wind or good signs. Do I sound delusional yet? :wacko:

Lots of love and PMA to everyone. :kiss:


----------



## joeybrooks

Notnic, Yes, I think I ovulated on Monday or somewhere around there, I had pains and EWCM since CD12 so I have just been BDing regularly and fingers crossed we caught it.


----------



## CHDickey

NotNic. I wouldn't call it delusional, you are hopeful and have PMA!! Thank goodness for you!! I hope that nasty witch stays away. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## NotNic

I don't really have a 'normal' anymore. They have been between 22 and 29 days - though I had spotting by about now with the later cycles, plus the month it was 29 days I was flying a couple of days before and apparently that can mess cycles up a bit. I am hoping I get to test on the 3rd (CD27). It was my Nanny's birthday and feels a bit lucky, iykwim!

You know if I do get a BFP this month it will be the least scientific one since Mary's immaculate conception! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Happy to see that everyone is back to PMA!

I got a huge + yesterday when I tested. And had my temp raise this AM. So I am now 1dpo - and keeping all crossables crossed that this is our month!


----------



## InHisHands

Well hubby and i BD CD 11 CD12 and yesterday at CD14. Yesterday i had a lot of ewcm and this morning i woke up with sore boobs (which always happens right after ovulation).. so i think we hit it just right ... YAY!

However, i feel like we hit it just right every month... but here we are 9 months into this journey. Hopefully this month will be it and i can close this chapter in my life, and start a new one :)

TWW here i come


----------



## Srbjbex

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls! Happy to see that everyone is back to PMA!
> 
> I got a huge + yesterday when I tested. And had my temp raise this AM. So I am now 1dpo - and keeping all crossables crossed that this is our month!

Yep - PMA seems to be back in fashion on this thread, as does ovulation as well by the sounds of it folks! temp rise for me this morning, as well as twingy cramps (I can pretty much feel my right ovary at the moment!!). Gave up on the opks at the weekend so never saw a LH surge, but pretty sure I am ov'ing now.... better late than never hey! :happydance:


----------



## NotNic

Woo-hoo on ovulating ladies! Are we all now in the TWW? x


----------



## snowflakes120

I guess our bodies just wanted to sync up together via cyber space.


----------



## Srbjbex

snowflakes120 said:


> I guess our bodies just wanted to sync up together via cyber space.

I love this! 
:kiss:


----------



## NotNic

Srbjbex said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> I guess our bodies just wanted to sync up together via cyber space.
> 
> I love this!
> :kiss:Click to expand...

Me too! :happydance:We thought this might be the case earlier in the month with all our awol +ve opks!


----------



## InHisHands

I for one, am very excited that there are others on the same cycle timeline as me. Huge boost of moral.

May Babies... Fx here we come :)


----------



## CHDickey

That is too funny NotNic!!!

Snowflake, yay!!!! So happy! Keep us posted!


----------



## NotNic

Guys I'm seriously fidgety, I know I shouldn't wish my life away, but please fly by Thursday and Friday! No witch yet - so far, so good. BUT the little voice in my head keeps trying to put doubt in my head. I so want it to be my turn. TBH I'm going to need a kick up the backside if it's not!! :haha:

My OH realised last night that AF hasn't arrived yet. He was so keen, bless him. He immediately wanted me to take a test and I had to explain that it was too early. Jeez I think he might be a closet poasa!

Have to try to keep myself distracted, positive and AF free today. Wish me luck! x


----------



## InHisHands

Tons of BabyDust to you Nic!!! I hope that this is your month. Are you feeling any smptoms?


----------



## Srbjbex

Right then ladies, I'm going on holiday Friday to Monday so won't be checking into BnB for the next few days (although may squeeze a few more sneaky peeks at work this afternoon).

Won't really be able to do temps properly while I'm away, different time zones and flights etc, will send that completely haywire I am sure, but I am going to try to anyway. BUT I am going to have a fun weekend, and not stress about TTC!!!!!

Wishing all you lovely ladies loads of :babydust: - particularly got my fingers crossed for you NotNic, would be amazing to see the first BFP of the month when I get back!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## NotNic

I really hope that I'll have some good news for you hun. Have a fabulous weekend! :kiss:

InHisHands - I'm not feeling much but everything I do feel could totally be AF, so I don't want to get carried away. I have lower backache and achey, twingey hips (Not common for me around AF - but my body could be trying something new) . I am quite bloated (common pre-AF) and gassy (not common - I don't normally burp). I keep having odd pains on my lefthand side and around my belly button - but that's probably the gas too. Apart from that I have a bit more cm - but again that's not a reliable symptom either. :shrug:

Must keep positive and busy! What's everyone else's plans for the weekend? Do you US ladies have exciting plans for your long weekend? xx


----------



## NotNic

Bex I just saw on another thread that you have low temps. My sister's natural core body temperature is 35.(something - I can't remember what). She does have a number of health issues, but the temperature thing has never been linked to that and she doesn't have a thyroid issue. She does have very low body fat, but even that I don't think is necessarily to do with it. As long you know what is normal then you recognise you're changes. Apart from getting blue lips when she's cold, and needing to have the heating on at home she's fine with that temp!


----------



## InHisHands

I'm going to be on a trip this weekend as well... catch you all in a few days.


----------



## NotNic

Enjoy! xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,


Hope everyone had a nice weekend especially those that where away.

How is everyone getting on?

Notnic - How are you feeling?


----------



## NotNic

Hello lovely! I am both hopeful and anxious. I am hopefully and anxiously STILL waiting! :coffee:

More importantly how are you feeling? x


----------



## MrsBea23

Are you not about 14dpo? What is your LP normally? Are you going to test or wait a few more days? I have everything crossed for you hun.

I am doing well off to California for 2 weeks on Thursday sooo excited. 

I had a scan last Wednesday and saw a heart beat so that was awsome I have another scan on Wednesday just because I am mental and so scared it is going to stop growing lol. Whatever you do when you get your BFP try not to google everything and don't read all the mc threads in 1st tri it just makes you second guess every twinge.


----------



## NotNic

Ah lots and lots of exciting news for you! 

I think I am 15DPO today, but now I'm not so sure. I only got faint readings on the opks, but I did have EWCM, so I assumed I missed my surge. Last month my cycle was just 22 days. I did have a very strong opk reading that cycle and ended up with just an 8 day LP. Now I'm wondering if either 1) I stopped dong the opks too soon or 2) I didn't ovulate and my cycle has gone squiffy. The most stressful bit is that the last few cycles had been under 26 days so I've been on edge for ages. Hopefully I'll know either way soon!

That is so cool that you have another scan, and another chance to see your blueberry! x


----------



## NotNic

I like your positivity on me getting a BFP! I shall dedicate it to you when it finally happens! xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Of course you will get one hun sooner rather than later I am sure.

You are so good not testing I would of done like 5 by now lol.


----------



## NotNic

Oh no I have tested. Two BFN's! :dohh:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hopefully just a slow rise hun. :dust:


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello ladies! Looks like it was a quiet weekend on here!! 

Nic - at least the witch has stayed away so far, and fingers crossed you will have your BFP any day now! 

Bea -lovely to hear from you and all about your scan!! So exciting!

How is everyone else?

I had a lovely weekend away, went to visit my brother who lives in Germany. First time I had been out there since he moved there 9months ago so was great to see where he lives now.

But I did miss my BnB addiction..... :haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! I enjoyed my weekend very much! My parents flew down to visit us and I really loved the time I got to spend with them. 

Bex - Sounds like you had a good family weekend as well. Your chart is looking good.

Nic - Still have my FX for you. Hope that your BFP comes soon.

Bea - Oh Cali! Sounds like a great time. Glad that you got to hear the heartbeat - I so can't wait for that day to come.

AFM, just waiting around at this point. I was kinda worried as my temps were a bit lower than usual for me for being post OV but I got a more normal like temp this AM. We'll see where it goes from here on out.


----------



## InHisHands

hey... im about 6dpo.. no symptoms here... but had a good weekend :)


----------



## snowflakes120

InHisHands said:


> hey... im about 6dpo.. no symptoms here... but had a good weekend :)

Glad you had a great weekend! And I am sitting at 6dpo as well symptomless too!!


----------



## joeybrooks

I'm 8DPO and have a few symptoms, but as it is so early I doubt they have much to do with being pg.

I have had:

Headaches
Slight nausea
Extremely sore nipples
Feeling of bruised boobs
Blue veins
Sore throat
Loads of CM (I am normally relatively dry)
and as of today, what seems like the beginning of a cold

Last month, when I got my BFP (chemical) I had real bad constipation, but this month all has been fine in that department, so not sure if that is a good or bad thing. 

Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!! Hope we all get our BFPs!!!!!


----------



## NotNic

3 BFNs and I am STILL waiting :coffee: Instead of wishing for the :witch: to stay away I should have been wishing for a BFP instead! :dohh:

Glad to hear that everyone had lovely weekends. xx


----------



## InHisHands

awww snowflake :( I wish you the best. Remember, some women have no symptoms until AFTER their missed period.


----------



## InHisHands

joey - sounds like you have a good chance of getting pregnant soon.

Nic - I hate being in your situation. Sometimes when i stress out i end up delaying my period for a day or two. I hope you get your BFP soon, but if not, that the witch will come so you can get out of limbo land. -- it stinks


----------



## NotNic

Limbo land really stinks! xx


----------



## InHisHands

Snowflake - i had some mild cramps last night while laying in bed and sore boobs today. Did you experience anything today?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey folks, glad to hear about everyone elses good weekends....and good to see the symptom spotting is in full force! 

I don't feel any different, nothing to report here beyond a a decent amount of lotiony cm

Nic - I am sending so many positive vibes your way, I really hope you get your bfp and kick off a round of good news!!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!!

Glad to see all the PMA and that we are all in the waiting game!! My chart officially read today that I am 6dpo!! Yeah!! So far I am extremely bloated and have achy BBs. The almost feel like throbbing pains! Weird!! I would normally start like clock work tomorrow!! I typically have 2 days of spotting and then bam! She arrives, but no sign of anything! Fingers are crossed for our may babies!


----------



## NotNic

That sounds very, very promising CH. Do you have an idea when you might test? How about everyone else?


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - all sounding good, keeping everything crossed for you. When are you planning on testing.

Nic - hope you are doing ok, the waiting must be horrible, and I bet your keeping your local Boots in profit. Hopefully you will have a little bubba inside that just isnt quite ready to say hello yet.... sure that BFP is just around the corner!


Ok... so I have been playing around with my chart. I have decided to discard the temp on CD27 - previously this was included and FF put my O on that day. But, I did that temp at 3am after only 3 hours of sleep (was flying on holiday early that morning!) so I really dont think it's that accurate and its only a small dip. If I discard that, the FF goes with CD24 as my O day. This makes WAY more sense to me, as it was around when I had my O cramps...

If it Cd24 then I will be looking to test mid next week.... I think I can just about hold out that long

Any thoughts?


----------



## NotNic

I don't really know about temping, but that seems much more logical to me. Fingers crossed for next week!

Sadly for Boots they currently have FRER at buy one get one free, so my missing :witch: / BFP isn't as profitable as it could be! He he!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girlies! 

Hands - Not much going on - just very very bloated. Had some stabby pains late last night really quick. No sore boobs that should start in a few days though usually. And have been having some lotiony CM but I don't really pay attention to notice that if I have it every month. Temps are pretty high still which I am over the moon about!!

Hey CH - I was wondering where you were hiding. Hooray for no spotting! I really hope that it stays that way too!

Bex - I would prolly disregard that temp as well - it wasn't your normal time etc... Your chart looks good. 

I plan to test on Sunday when I will be 12 dpo depending on how my temps look at that time. As of right now they are look freaking awesome! FX that they stay this way!


----------



## NotNic

Woo hoo for those temps Snowflakes and that PMA! xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks snowflake - awesome looking temps indeed!! feeling REALLY positive for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hey Girls,

Just wanted to say I am away on hols for 2 weeks from tomorrow so I won't be here for a while. I really hope when I get back that there are lots of BFPs.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## NotNic

Have a fabulous holiday Mrs Bea! xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Have fun Bea!!! :happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

I just have sore nipples still today.... a lot more sore than usual, but the rest of my chest feels fine.

Like last night i went to lean down to get a sip of my drink and my nipples brushed against the table and it REALLY HURT! If i rub my finger across them gently.. barely touching them, its like a sharp pain.

They aren't normally that sore... but with that being the only symptom .. i dont have much to go on. -- And hey each period is slightly different.


----------



## Srbjbex

Sounds positive InHisHands!!! Got my fingers crossed for you! When are you planning on testing? 

I have had a massive temp rise this morning - that put me in a very happy mood! 

My boobs feel fine, which is good news. Normally I always know when AF is due because boobs feel like thay are made of lead and are really tender. But nothing so far!

Getting real urges to test now, but really want to wait till after the weekend!


----------



## NotNic

When are you due Bex? x


----------



## Srbjbex

Well this cycle has been WAY longer than anticipated (stupid AC and EPO!) but on the basis that I actually O'd on CD24, then I should be due on Wednesday next week. But to be honest, feels like it's anyone's guess at the moment!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey Bea, have a blast!!

Snowflake- this school year has been wicked busy. I am interning under my administrator, so she has me super busy, plus classes at night until 10pm. Makes for slow starts!

Bex- my fingers are crossed for you! I typically have 26 day cycles and now on cd28, so we will see?!?! Wondering if it's extending because of proestrogen cream and vitamins? FF has me testing next Tuesday. I tested yesterday because I had the urge, of course bfn, but hopeful the witc stays away!

Still no sign of her this morning, so I am going to hope and pray that this is a good sign!!


----------



## NotNic

What has happened to all our cycles this month? I'm on CD32. I have never had a cycle 30-anything!

Fingers crossed everyone xx


----------



## InHisHands

Srbjbex - If my period follows the typical 27, 28, 27, 28 cycle day pattern that i have.. AF will be due on Monday. However i've been really stressed out this month due to going back to work, hubby going to the field, finding out the news about my dad, and etc.... so i wouldn't be suprise if she stalled for a day or two. I figure if i haven't started by Wednesday, then it will be time to check. -- Hope i can wait till then (and that AF doesnt show and i get a BFP).

CH - keep us posted. It does sound like your period changed up quite a bit this month. Hopefully that's a good thing.

Besides, it looks like we will all be testing within a day or two of each other :) ****Baby Dust that we get our BFP*****

NotNic- Not sure what is going on with your cycle. Perhaps this will be your month and little bean is just a slow HCG starter.

Have you guys thought of names already... since many of us have been ttc for so long?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Sorry about the sore nipples - its def a good symptom though! For some reason my boobs don't hurt this month - which is very unusual for me...

Bex - awesome temp raise! :)

CH - Those are some long days! You need some R & R time! Hooray for AF staying away.

I'm testing Sunday. So today my temp raised again. I don't know what to make of it. I am almost making up reasons as to why it shouldn't be so high because I am scared of getting my hopes up too high as well. So I woke up 15 min before my alarm clock to temp - I woke up warm from under the covers but I am always under the covers and took my temp right away and didn't wait for the alarm clock and got a 98 - which is the highest temp I have ever gotten. I am wondering if I should have gotten out from under the covers and layed awake the 15 min and then temp to get my body temp down? I have never done that before. IDK. 

Also, I am just so scared that I am going to get a huge dip as well soon. I want to have my PMA but at the same time don't want to be really upset if I get a BFN. I hope this makes sense. I am happy about the raise but am cautious at the same time.


----------



## NotNic

It doesn't bode well if it is a slow starter. My future Bean will never get out of bed on time for school! :) I really don't know what to think about this cycle. Apart from (sorry for TMI) loads and loads of CM and occasional waves of nausea (which is probably unrelated) I don't feel anything.

OH and I have similar tastes in girls names so I dont think we'll struggle there. Our favourites were Isabella (really common now) and Emilia (OH's friend has just called their daughter that) so our top choices have slipped out a bit now. Boys names I'm dreading. Everyone we know has had boys, so all the good ones feel like they've been taken!


----------



## NotNic

Snowflakes, whatever the outcome your temps sound very good, so be excited about that. Don't worry about testing yet. Just take each day and temp as they come. To be honest the BFN's aren't too bad if you still have a nugget of belief and pma. After 5 I have become an expert at brushing them off! :) xx


----------



## InHisHands

Nipples are still sore and im unusually gasy today (non stinky). I would love to be pregnant this month, but i'm just not buying into it. Keeping my mood mellow


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - you still waiting patiently? Remember no witch is good news!!

inhishands - sore nipples sound like a pain but think it is a good sign!

Snowflake- You keep that PMA in check!! There have been enough times on here you have rallied the rest of us, so you hang on in there now and take some of your own advice! Ttc turns us all into loonies, isn't it amazing how much overanalysing you can do!

CH - I can tell you are back at work and a busy bee, you are much quieter on here :haha: make sure you get some rest time in lovely:sleep:

I have a really positive feeling about us ALL this month! Genuinely! As annoying our crazy cycles have been, maybe this way we will all get our BFP on the same day!! 

Loads of love to you guys :thumbup:


----------



## Srbjbex

What a difference a day makes....PMA from last night gone!

Massive temp drop this morning, think the :witch; has grabbed her broom and preparing to fly....


----------



## NotNic

@#>~#@\|#! To that Bex! Still you're not out until the evil woman is in. Is there a chance it's an implantation dip?

I am STILL waiting! I didn't test this morning. I figure if I am pregnant than the truth will come out eventually! I will be a week late on Sunday so I will test again then, and if still no clearer off to the doctors I go! If AF is due at least I know I am capable of having a longer cycle. If I am then that's a week's less pregnancy I need to hide from people! He he! I am very hopeful that my BFP is just waiting for everyone else and it's shy, but either way I am much calmer than I was this time last week! 

Hang in there everyone. Xx


----------



## CHDickey

Lol! I am much quieter!

Bex- don't get down on yourself. Keep the PMA. No witch is good news!

NotNic- that's awesome! Are you going to wait and test on Sunday?

As far as names...we have 2 boy names: David Andrew and Benjamin Edward. Only one girl name Nancy Layne. They are all family names. Nothing original here! 

Still no witch and no spotting. 8 dpo and test date is Tuesday. We will see!


----------



## InHisHands

I havent slept too well the last few nights. Keep having akward dreams.. tossing and turning and waking up an hour before the alarm. I heard sleeplessness could be a sign of pregnancy, but I'm not trying to read that much into it since I've been stressed out due to work lately and my past history of BFNs.

Besides that... sore nipples and gas. That's all i got on i believe this is 10 dpo. It is a total wait and see game.

CH - I'm much more calmer this month too. Do you think it has to do with working again? BTW I think child whether be a boy or girl will have a beautiful name :)

Bex - Try to hold onto the fact that it's not over until the witch comes... and if she comes that it will be a start to a brand new month.

Nic - I definately would go to get checked out if a week goes buy and still no AF or BFP. I have my Fx crossed. I haven't heard of Emilia, but its a nice twist to Emily and Isabella even though popular... is a gorgous name.

I'm glad that hubby and i arent the only ones who have already come up with names due to waiting so long. We have 2 boys names: Dexter Atticus and Gabriel Lucas (he's leaning more towards dexter and me towards gabriel) and Anna Grace for a girl. We really struggled with Girl names.


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning Ladies!

Bex - Your not out til the witch comes - which she hasn't! Thanks for the kind words I brought my PMA back and feel that whatever happens happens. I'm going to relax and lets go with it!

Nic - I like your relaxed & calm approach! 

CH - Happy for no spotting so far!

Hands - I had a weird dream last night as well about someone from my past. But I didn't have trouble sleeping - I actually feel asleep on the couch a little past 9 which is super early for me. I knew I was tired but not that tired - I worked 2 13.5 hr work days in a row so I know that is what did me in. Blah!

As for names. Hubby and I find it easy to like girl names - I honestly want a girl more than anything but would be just as happy with a boy. Some girl names: Paige Marie & Teagan Marie. My middle name is Marie. Boy names are Carter, Edward & Tanner. No middle names yet.

I had a dip in temp back to where they have been hanging out recently. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks for all the well wishes guys- will be interesting to see what tomorrows temp brings. To be honest I am actually enjoying doing the temping. It gives me something to do each day, and helps me feel like I know what is going on a lot more with my body!

And as for names - either Poppy or Evelyn for a girl, for I boy I was also thinking Gabriel!!! Can't believe you are too InHisHands, havent come across anyone else called that!! And I like Lucas too! would quite like to have slightly 'different' names (without being wierd) as I have a very common surname (Jones!)


----------



## joeybrooks

Af due in 3 days and today at 11dpo I'm spotting????

I normally don't spot before af, it just arrives full force. It is just very pale pink blood and only when I wipe???


----------



## snowflakes120

Maybe implantation bleed? Oh I really hope that it is for you!! 
Do you chart? Did you have a dip in temp today?


----------



## joeybrooks

Aw thanks Hun, I hope so too but don't want to get my hopes up. I don't temp so don't known if i had a dip or not. Is it not a little late for ib?


----------



## NotNic

If you don't temp Joey then your DPO dates could be wrong. Implanatation apparently takes approximately 7-10 days, so you might be a tiny bit longer, or you might be a day or two out on your DPO dates. Keep us posted.

There's some lovely names on here. Snowflakes my middle name is Marie too! My middle name if after a favourite Aunt of my Mum's. If we have a girl we have been talking about carrying that idea on and using Rose. My Nanny's name was Emily, which is why we like Emilia too.

AFM? You guessed it! I'm still waiting! :D I'll test on Sunday and if it's still a BFN then I will definitely see a doctor. Even if its a case of just being able to start again. I don't feel funny. I don't think my boobs ever got a memo that they should hurt! Occasional tiny twinges, but I'm not really bloated anymore, skin's a bit clearer. The only thing I have is loads of CM which is verging on unpleasant (sorry for TMI) and that's the only thing keeping thinking that its possible. I daren't tell OH though. He rings several times a day to check how I am and every day he asks if I'm pregnant yet. I am struggling to manage his expectations!

Really loving how this thread is all positive again. Fingers crossed that all the BFPs are just days away! x


----------



## Srbjbex

I know a couple of firends who have had baby Emelia's recently...really pretty name. I like Nic how you are smiling through all the waiting, it gave me a smile too!! We are all waiting on tenterhooks with you, and holding our party poppers for when you get that BFP!!

Joey - I think it does sound like implantation spotting! I hope it is - I'm hoping my MASSIVE temp dip today is also impantation (wishful thinking but hey ho!)

At the moment, I am just about to leave work after a VERY long and stressful day..... and I was just thinking about how much I love coming on here to read the Mid August thread and chat to you guys. You really perk my day up, no matter how shitty it has been, and despite the fact I dont actually know any of you, I feel really luck to have you all!


----------



## NotNic

Ah Bex. Big hugs! I'm totally there with you on this one! I keep telling the hubby I need to catch up with my friends. He looks at me like I'm a loon when I come on here. :haha: I feel really lucky to have you all too xx


----------



## InHisHands

Okay.. so like im still gasy (non stinky)... im pushing them out like every 10 minutes. You know how hard it is to get through your work day when you work with kids and you have noisy farts that you are TRYING to hide? Every time I needed to let one out, i would have the class talk in their groups to discuss a question so i could hide the sound. :haha: ROTFL 

I don't normally have a gas problem. The only change in my diet is that instead of cheerios, im eating mini frosted spooners.

Could that be the cause? :shrug:


----------



## snowflakes120

I love you girls too! I really enjoy y'alls company and feel connected with you all. 

Hmmm Hands - I'm not sure about the gas - seems like a symptom to me though. Sounds like you have devised a good hiding strategy though!!


----------



## CHDickey

Inhishands-I really do think work is keeping me buisier and less focused on everything! Thanks for the compliment on our names. Yours are beautiful. My hubby and I are exactly the same. We are struggling more with girl names then boy. Nancy was my mother's name, so we wanted to have a little girl named after her. Like I said I was 20 when I lost her, and she was my best friend. Enough with the sad stuff!

I am feeling more down and out got up and tested with fmu and a BFN. I think I am 10dpo. Still no sign of the witch and now into a 29 day cycle. I am typically 25 or 26 days, so I have no clue what's going on. I have an appointment with my obgyn on the 19th. I will be asking her lots of questions!!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Srbjbex

I tested too this morning - 11dpo and BFN


----------



## InHisHands

I have some cramps... but they tend to feel more like AF cramps then something "different"... not too gasy today... but still have tender nipples.

I'm rather symptomless... but sometimes you can have no symptoms at all... so that is keeping my PMA up.

CH - Seems like a perfect reason to name a girl Nancy!!!

Bex and CH - Sorry to hear about the BFNs. They are so hard to see... but just remember, it isnt over till she rears her ugly head... and even so, there's always next cycle.

Nic - Anything new going on?

Snowflake - keep us posted on your testing tomorrow


----------



## NotNic

Hey lovelies! Still no AF. Hubby made me test this morning as he's away for the weekend and I still got the biggest, fattest no! Perhaps I am waiting for my middle name twin Snowflakes to get her BFP tomorrow? :) 

I really have no 'feelings' or symptoms of anything apart from the CM, so I dont think you need to worry InHisHands. Think of the ladies who have surprise babies and don't feel a thing!

Bex and CH - will you try again tomorrow? When does everyone else plan to test? xx


----------



## InHisHands

I'll probably test Wednesday or maybe Thursday if no AF.


----------



## Srbjbex

Will have day off testing tomorrow, the have another go Monday. Actually.... I have a super busy day at work Monday and going to try and get into office for 7 am :wacko: so maybe not!! Maybe Tuesday it is is the :witch: stays away.......

I am also symptomless !! Isn't it crazy how we have all been so similar this month?! I actually don't have even any pre AF symptoms yet, so that's what I'm clinging onto! See what tomorrow's temp brings.

Nic I hope you have that BFP by the time your husband gets back!!

Inhishands - glad to here you are less gassy!! Your story about hiding your farts from your class made me laugh :rofl:


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks inhishands. I guess that is very true!!

I won't test again until Wednesday. This way I will either no I am definitely late, or my cycle is severely messed up!

I had a rough day yesterday. Hubby was really supportive and told me to keep my head up. I don't know why I am so down about it, but oh well!! Come Wednesday I just hope the witch has shown up or I get my BFP. That way we can move on?!?!

Nic- how late are you?


----------



## InHisHands

amen CH!!

For me.. Gas is gone. Last night was the first night i actually only woke up once!!! Thank you!!!! I'm so tired of tossing and turning. The AF cramps that i felt Fri night and Sat morning, cleared up by Sat afternoon and i havent felt them since.

The only symptom i have is sore nipples still. I usually have sore nipples until a day before AF shows. Some months are worse than others, this month is a painful one.

I really hope to get a BFP this month and just be one of those people who doesn't have early symptoms. But hey, if not... there's always next time.

Either way... i'll still be seeing you on the boards ********PMA to all


----------



## NotNic

Hey honey. Keep your chin up! I'm now a week late, but as I had problems with the opks this month I don't know if I ovulated late. :shrug: I like you, have never had a cycle this long before. I guess it feels longer because last month's cycle was only 22 days long. I didn't test today, but will either test tomorrow or Tuesday before booking a doctors appointment. This isn't like me to be late so keen to have it resolved soon, even if it's just to get back in the game! :D

It's seriously odd that so many of our cycles seem squiffy on here!


----------



## Srbjbex

Yep, that's us, the squiffy cycle club!! I think I might be headed fir a 40-day-er :wacko: 

Nic I think you are doing so well to stay so cheerful! You definitely deserve a BFP after all this waiting around!

Not much change for me today, but boobs slightly more tender.... Another reason to think AF is just around the corner... But hey ho! Not going to think about that yet!


----------



## NotNic

Bex I think we might need to rename the thread that! Funnily enough the later I am the more relaxed about it I am! :D I guess because there are only two options. I'm pregnant or I'm not. Simples! :D

Hope that your BFP is round the corner and not AF! xx


----------



## InHisHands

Update: This afternoon my light AF type cramps came back, and my boobs are more sore. Brushing against them hurts... and around the edges near the bone is achy if pushed on. Not really sore, not really bruised feeling.. but just achy. Normally the closer to AF i get, the less sore they are. So thats a good sign.

But with the fact that im feeling AF cramps... its keeping my head level. Most likely AF will come. If this cycle is like any typical one, starting tomorrow the soreness in my boobs will go away and the following day AF will show up.

So if i got sore boobs tomorrow... i'll be feeling a little more postitive this month. It does bother me though that im having AF cramps. I heard cramping is common in the 1st tri, but that it doesnt feel like AF cramps, but more like a low pressure dull cramping.

*shrugs*

Nic - i really do hope you get your BFP soon, and im so glad that you are relaxed about it.

Bex - you know they say women who live together cycle together... apparently it must be true for women who post together as well.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Sorry I was absent this weekend! Super busy. Worked extra hours on Sat. AM Got my hair cut. Went to friends house for games Saturday night and then yesterday we took a road trip 2 hours away to the beautiful Asheville, NC. It was wonderful! But I got a sunburn!! Ouch! My whole front is totally red from laying in the pool all day... opps!

But tested Saturday and got a stark white BFN!! And my temp's have been going down - Boooo!! But got a small raise today which I am contributing to my sunburn and my skin being soooo hot!! So I am figuring out plans for next month already. AF should arrive tomorrow. :(


----------



## Srbjbex

Snowflakes - stay positive!! I had BFN on sat too, but we aren't out yet! I seriously believe we are all gearing up for same day BFPs!!!

Inhishands- I think that all sounds like good signs to me :thumbup: We have definitely all cycled together this time round

Nic- I assume you are still waiting !?! Love your laid back 'simples' attitude. I'll have some of that please!! 

CH - you still waiting till Wednesday to test? 

Well no AF for me which is good news. Loads and loads of creamy CM, still slightly tender boobs, but not the heavy lumps of wood they normally feel like pre AF! But should I test tomorrow? Hmmmmmmm........


----------



## NotNic

Yep. Still waiting! :coffee: :haha: Actually feel like I might want to test tomorrow and feeling a teensy bit hopeful. It could be my imagination, but I feel like I've had a few moments of superior smell-a-vision in the last few days. I'm convinced that the lady that lives downstairs is smoking and I can smell it through the floor. She's lived beneath us for nearly 5 years and I've never noticed it before. Plus my OH came in absolutely hammered last night back from a trip with the boys. He STANK! He was passed out on the bed and I was 'febreezing' him as he slept. I don't think I would normally go to that level of odour removal!! :D

So everyone, when are we all going to test? :haha: I feel like we have BFPs waiting for us and I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

:dust:


----------



## InHisHands

took a test this afternoon (i know i know i should wait for the fmu). At any rate it was BFN. At 13 dpo... and BFN ... my PMA just got flatten. AF doesnt feel like she's coming at all... thats what gets me. I get mild cramps off and on.... but nothing too painful... got a backache today, and sore nipples still. So go figure.


----------



## CHDickey

Yeah still waiting until Wednesday, but it looks as though the witch is rearing her ugly head. Have had some very light spotting today!:(


----------



## Srbjbex

Well, here I am at 14dpo - AF due today. 

Massive temp drop this morning, AF-style cramps, BFN..... Also, I fully inspected the loo roll this morning trying to work out if there was any spotting, I think there might have been some very faint pink there. 

methinks it is only a matter of time......


----------



## NotNic

Sorry to round off this bunch of bad news with another BFN. Even I am starting to think ahead to trying again. Still there are no official confirmed sightings of the witch, so we're not out yet. There has to be at least one BFP here! xxx


----------



## CHDickey

This is definitely a weird month for us all! Nic have you been to the doctor?

I think mine is stress, it's gotta be! Who knows... Open house is today, so I won't be home until 8. Going to take the rag bag just incase!!

My temp dropped .2 again this morning, but I am still above the coverline, so I guess today and tomorrow will tell!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed. One of us is bound to have a may baby!!!

By the way ladies, I am so glad to be apart of this thread. I feel like it is the one place where I can come and read/vent/feel like I am not the only one in this crazy world trying for a little. Just ready to know what's going on with my body!


----------



## InHisHands

I agree CH.

I just cried and cried last night. I'm just sooooooo frustrated and this whole thing feels like torture. month after month. I just want it to finally end.

Coming on here and being able to vent and read and relate to others, helps alot.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw guys - loads of hugs to you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

TTC is really rubbish sometimes. As CH said, surely one of us will get a May baby! and We will ALL get there eventually!

Chin up guys.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yup, count me in for AF on its way. Big temp drop this AM - just a matter of time - will be sometime today. I really am disappointed as this was my "perfect" month. But you know what I was thinking was that if we conceive next month - we would be able to share our good news at Christmas when we drive home to visit family. So that I guess is the silver lining...

I have my plan in place and plan to stick with it! Last month I was going to try SMEP but fell off the every other day wagon and went to everyday so this month I am sticking to it! Also, thinking of picking up some Evening Primrose Oil to help make some EWCM - as I barely ever have any.

Anyone else feel broken? Like I know all my cousins and hubby's cousins took them less than 3 months. I am moving into month 4. Ugh. 

I love you girls and our chats as well. This is the 1st thread I go to when I log on to see what is up with y'all. I feel like we have alot in common and chatting just comes so easily.

Also loved the saying on my morning tea bag : The beauty in you is your spirit.


----------



## NotNic

What tea do you drink Snowflakes? I think I need to get me some! :) 

If AF shows up soon I'll be on my 6th cycle. I never thought it would take this long. I figured that I have regular cycles and it wouldn't take long. What do you know. As soon as we start TTC they all go really wrong! I am going to ring the doctors tomorrow if the witch doesn't visit tonight. I'm starting to feel bloated, and oddly (sorry for TMI) my CM is starting to look a bit like EWCM again. If I can't get a BFP, I would much prefer AF. It would be a good full stop to this cycle, and a chance to start again.

Hope you're all hanging in there! Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## Srbjbex

I want some of that tea too!!

Well, no AF for me yet. Just really strong cramps. I keep running to the loo thinking AF has started, but it's just CM (and plenty of it). I don't know. See what tomorrows temp and test bring! 

Nic, I think you feel better after going to the docs. I went on cycle 3, after a week of BFNs and no AF. I had a good cry with the nurse and came away much less stressed.....that night my AF arrived! You are right, AF is better than limbo.

Were not broken snowflakes, just squiffy!


----------



## InHisHands

Okay, so I have a slight beam of hope. Not sure if im desperately insane or if this might be my month...

But today, my nipples are sore STILL (which means no sign of AF for me).. and infact they have been pokey for over a week now and normally they arent just pokey all the time.

All AF cramps went away yesterday afternoon and havent came back!!! No spotting (Usually spot for about 12 hrs before she comes full blast)!!! No bloating! No sign of AF! 

And then 2 new symptoms happened to me today. One-- I was thirsty. I hardly ever get thirsty unless im outside a lot. Midday through work i ended up drinking the rest of my quart of gatorade (was about half full) and then ended up breaking down and buying a sierra mist (caffinee free) out of the soda machine. Two-- I kept having hot flashes. I'm 27 years old... what am i doing having hot flashes?

Oh, please keep your Fingers Crossed for me!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

PMA has been missing from this thread today, and I think you have just kicked it off again..... Let's keep hope up girls till that witch arrives!


----------



## snowflakes120

I still have my fingers crossed for all of us. As no one has yet to get AF. 

Hands - Still sounding good for ya hun! Prayers are being sent your way.

Bex - I like the word squiffy! (Even if I did have to look it up to find out what it exactly meant!!)

Nic - I have rread on here that people get ewcm before their period. So it might be on its way.

So bizarre for me - I have never spotted before a period. Today all I get when I wipe is brown discharge - sorry TMI. Very odd. I still think she is on her way but this is not usual for me.

I drink Yogi tea. Today I had the Black Chai!! yum-o!! https://www.yogiproducts.com/


----------



## InHisHands

I hate this time of limbo. Worrying about it doesnt change the fact that either AF will come or you are pregnant... but still it seems to drag.

snowflake -keep us posted whether the spotting goes away or progresses to AF.

Nic - Let us know what the Doc says and no worries.. this is our 9th month and im like clockwork as well. You aren't alone. I guess that's why they say it can take up to a year.

Bex- I'm sure am hoping you get a BFP tomorrow.

Bea- I know you are on vacation, but come back soon... we miss you and lil bean!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Right - so ladies, here I am on a new day and still no sign of the :witch:

Temp went up again this morning too so that made me happy, not a lot, but up is good.

I did a test.... if I looked really hard at it, I think there was the slightest shadow of a ghost line. I don't know. OH agreed thre was something there, but could just be an evap, it was so faint. Definitely nothing Big or Fat about it. Worried it is getting my hopes up for nothing, maybe its just line-eye kicking in......


----------



## NotNic

Morning everyone! I'm feeling a bit better today. I have an appointment booked for Monday (I guess there is a lot of ill people in my town this week!) so that gives my body 5 more days to work on it's own! Sorry for being on a downer before. I still have a faint hope that I might just be one of those women who's pregnancies go undetected until they are 6 or 7 weeks! Even though that's not especially likely, I guess someone has to be that woman, and it could well be me. :D At the moment we still have no witch so that is still possible! 

Snowflakes - I love that you now are a fan of 'squiffy'. I didn't realise that it was an english phrase :) Fingers crossed that the spotting goes away xx

InHisHands - Really keeping my fingers crossed for you to hun. When is / was (you never know with us girls!) your AF due? Thanks also for picking up the mood of the thread xx

CH - How are you feeling today? Big hugs xx

Bea - Hello! Hope you're staying away from the t'internet on you hols. Really hoping we have news for you soon. xx

and finally.......

Bex - I am SOOOO excited!!! Line eye or not, that faint ghost line could well be the signs that our very first May baby is on their way. Keeping the hope up for you. Don't worry about being too hopeful. If this is an evap then I know that you both will be upset, but sometimes I don't think it hurts to have a bit of faith. Retest again soon. Did you think that with your late O'ing that AF is due on the 17th? If so, that faint line could be a very early beanie. If this isn't it then it really could be your go very soon. I really do believe that we have potential BFPs just hiding on this thread. Keep us posted lovely.

:dust: to everyone and lots and lots of fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## CHDickey

Yeah Bex!!! Keep us posted!

I agree the PMA needs to come back! I had a temp drop this morning and some spotting yesterday, tmi alert, not enough to cover a light tampon. Changed yesterday around 3 and at 8:30 literally not even a spec. But I am pretty sure she's on her way. 

I have a doctors appointment Monday but have to cancel because of a meeting!:( so need to call and reschedule today!! 

Just want the witch to arrive already so I can move on to a new cycle!


----------



## InHisHands

Tested this morning ... BFN. --Mild AF cramps came last night and went within a few hours.. and came back this morning. Nipples still tender, though not as tender as 3 or 4 days ago. Maybe AF is just late. I was suppose to start yesterday making it a 27 day cycle since the day you start bleeding is considered day 1. thus if AF shows up today i will of had what is considered a 28 day cycle... but currently im on CD 29.

Hubby and i dtd last night and there was no sign of spotting or anything. *shrugs*

I did do some interesting research today though on Pregnancy tests.. for those of us who are getting BFN with no AF.

Thought it might help keep our PMA up :) ***baby dust to all****

*How accurate are home pregnancy tests on the day you miss your period?*
Most tests claim to be "greater than 99 percent accurate" and imply that you can use them as early as the day you miss your period, but a study published in 2004 in the American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology showed that this is misleading. Some tests may be able to detect the hormone in your urine at that point and give you a positive result, but most aren't sensitive enough to guarantee you an accurate result.

Researchers at the University of New Mexico evaluated 18 tests and found that only one was consistently sensitive enough to detect the levels of hCG that most pregnant women were likely to have on the first day of their missed menstrual period. Most of the other tests were only sensitive enough to pick up about 16 percent of pregnancies that early.

The bottom line: You're much more likely to get an accurate result if you wait a week after your expected period before testing.

* How can these tests claim to be accurate so early in pregnancy?*
According to Food and Drug Administration (FDA) regulations, a home pregnancy test can be called "greater than 99 percent accurate" if the manufacturer simply demonstrates that the test performs as well in the lab as an existing test more than 99 percent of the time. Since today's home pregnancy tests are more sensitive than previous products, it's not surprising that manufacturers are able to make this claim, but it has nothing to do with a test's ability to detect pregnancy at the time of a missed period.

https://www.babycenter.com/0_home-pregnancy-tests_2029.bc


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks InHisHands - thats really interesting! Obviously that is why we are call getting BFNs (or ghosties!) so far....we just need to wait another week hey!!! :thumbup:

Snowflakes - what does your tea say today?? More good positive thoughts?

CH - you hang on in there.... I'm not having you give in yet, no way!!! I thought my temp drop was definitely it yesterday, but back up again today so who knows!

Nic you are right - FF moved my ov date around, which I then discarded one of the temps which made ov earlier again, so maybe it was right the fist time round

I will definitely keep you guys in the loop - you will be the first to know if there is any hint of any second line (well, maybe 2nd, I might let OH know first but maybe not :winkwink:). If still no witch then I am going to test again tomorrow morning. Its my routine now....6am alarm, temp then test!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Im so excited for you Bex. I really hope this is it for you.

Snowflake -- you tested this morning???


----------



## snowflakes120

No test as AF arrived though out the night. Booooo!! Awe well! I was totally expecting it though. Onto next cycle - I went and got the Evening Primrose. I hate to be the 1st to get AF out of our little group here. :nope:

Tea's saying today was not good: By honoring your words, you are honored. 

Lots of things going on with ya ladies this AM! I am still crossing all crossables for y'all. :happydance:


----------



## NotNic

:hugs: Snowflakes. Sorry to hear that you're out this month, however I'm also very jealous that this means you're now in for next month! :) You'll be leading the way on the ovulating and everything, while I'll be playing catch up :D 

I've had a few odd cramps today and there was yesterdays EWCM, so maybe the witch was waiting for me so I didn't hit the new cycle on my own? ;) Will keep you posted.

Hands - That was a very interesting article. I think I could have done with that a week ago! Based on that logic, and taking into account that I don't actually know if / when I did ovulate, so I could well only be coming up to an official week late now. I'll test again on Friday if AF is still lost and a bit shy. xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Well, I went and bought some frer on the way home from work tonight. Couldnt resist poas! 

I've tried to upload the photo but iPad doesn't seem to like this.....but the news is that it doesn't look like a ghostie to me....this looks like a real, no-fooling second line!! I'm almost scared to say it, but it's a :bfp: 

Will test again in the morning, and for next few days, but this is it!!!


----------



## NotNic

Woo hoo Bex! :happydance: So pleased for you, and that wasn't with fmu so tomorrow's test is bound to be even stronger!! This seems like you have our May baby! :D Can't wait to see a picture soon. Much love! xx :kiss::flower:


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - YIPEEE!!!!! Im so happy for you!!!! May babies here we come :D :D :D When are you goint to schedule an appointment with your doctor? First, Mrs. Bea... then you ... this thread is the thing.

Snowflake- sorry to hear about AF, but at least you are regular and thus can start fresh next month. Go get your June baby girl!!! -- Remember this thread has it going on.

Ch - anything new?

Nic - i really hope you get a BFP in the morning. PMA girl.. it isn't over yet.

Mrs. Bea - You're missing everything!!!

As for me. Still no sign of AF. Cramps come for a few hours, then leave for a few hours... never real painful.. just low and dull. My Nipples are still sore... and i have a new symptom. I went from being really dried to having creamy white discharge!!! There's isn't a lot of it (not coming off onto the panties), but enough for me to notice the wetness. That is a sign of pregnancy right?

I bought a package of 3 FRER tests today. If AF doesnt show and as long as im getting BFN, I think i will follow the following testing schedule: Friday, Monday, Wednesday. - Then make a schedule for the doc one way or another.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

This is the first day I have had 5 minutes to get on the internet and look and what awaits me a BFP yay Bex that is Awsome woo hoo soooo excited for you.

Snowflake - Sorry AF got you hun. I say go for a massage and have a really big night out this month because next month when you get your BFP you won't be able to do those things. :hugs:

Inhishands - Good luck hun I had cramping around when AF was due and was sure she was coming so fingers crossed you get that BFP.

CH - Hopefully you will get your BFP before you even get a chance to reschedule your appointment!

Nic - I have had ewcm since finding out I am pg so hopefully that is a good sign for you.

I am off to Vegas tomorrow so not sure when I will be able to get back on but I have my fingers crossed for all of you still in this month :hugs: to everyone.

Bex just sooo happy for you yay hun.


----------



## snowflakes120

Way to go Bex!! So happy for you!! Hoorayyyyyy!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks ladies!!! I am absolutely in disbelief!! It's such a surreal feeling! Did another test this morning and a stronger line is there so I wasn't imagining it last night! Will make a docs appointment next week. I want to see a specific doctor, so I'm happy to wait till whenever she is free! 

Snowflakes, reallyto sorry to hear about AF. At least you can move onto a bright new cycle and start the charge for next month for us! 

Inhishands - you symptoms sounds really really positive! Keeping everything crossed for you

CH - how you doing? Any more signs of AF yet? 

Nic - I will upload the pic from last night when I get to work!!! 

Mrsbea - nice of you to pop in while your on your hols, I'm sure there'll be more good news waiting for you when you get back!! 

Thanks again ladies - I couldn't have done it without you. :happydance:


----------



## Srbjbex

FRER result from last night
 



Attached Files:







IMG00008-20110914-2131.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NotNic

Oh my Bex. They are some fine looking lines! Yipee!! Definitely not ghostly ones :) I feel very proud of you right now, though me thinks you probably couldn't have done it without your OH, rather than us! :haha:

Mrs Bea - Lovely to hear from you. Hope you're having a super, duper holiday. I also hope that my EWCM is a good sign like yours! :blush:

AFM - I didn't test today. I decided to wait until tomorrow and need to go and buy some tests. Still no AF, but I'm definitely feeling fat. I'm just hoping this bloated tummy is for a good reason! If not, then AF needs to get here asap! :) 

Love and :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## CHDickey

Bex-YEAH!!!! We have a may baby:) so excited for you!!! It gives me hope in the next cycle!!!

Yup next cycle ladies-AF showed up in full force today!!! Round 4 here we come!!!

Bea- so glad to hear from you!! How are you feeling?!?! Have you been able to hear a heartbeat yet? You should be around 8 weeks right?!?!


----------



## InHisHands

Good Morning!!! And yes i say Good!!! Still no sign of AF here and my PMA is through the roof. I feel like it's only a matter of time before my little bean decides to make an appearance. Still have the mild cramps that come and go. Sore nipples. Sleeplessness. Overall though im feeling pretty good about things this month. Honestly i think i skipped over AF and that usually can only mean.... :crib:

Hubby is more on edge than i am. He's just so SURE it has happened and that he'll have a boy with dark hair. We both have blond hair. :haha:


CH - so sorry to hear about AF.... but all that means is that you and snow could have June babies!!!!

Bex - im so excited for you!!! I think when i get a BFP, that i will make an appointment right away, since i don't get to choose my doctor anyways *shrugs* I really hope i get a REAL obyn... and not some soldier playing doctor.

Well im off to start a new day Was suppose to have a 27 day cycle (start bleeding on day 28). I'm on CD30. Im officially 2 days late and working on Day number 3!!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Inhishands that is awesome!! Keeping the PMA for you!!! When do you plan on testing again?!?!

I will be happy as long as at least one of us gets a BFP each month!! Here's to our calendar babies!


----------



## InHisHands

I thinking of testing tomorrow morning... but i doubt i will get a BFP tomorrow. The only reason i will is because the kids get out half day and thus would make getting to an apt easier if the docs can fit me in. Even if i see a ghostly line.. i'll take it as a BFP due to the fact that i've been trying for 9 months now and all my BFN were stark white


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks again ladies!!

CH - really sorry about AF arriving. Definitely a June baby for you and Snowflakes!!!

InHisHands - great PMA!!!! would be great if you could join me with a BFP this cycle! 

Nic - you hang on in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotNic

I'm hanging Bex! :D I have one last test left - but its a CM digital. I don't know if that's going to tell me I'm pregnant or not :shrug: I would probably fall over in shock if it does :D 

Hands - I love your post. Really picked me up and energised me :D

Bye for now everyone! xx


----------



## InHisHands

whooo hooo!!! I'm so glad nic. I can honestly say im on cloud nine. I didnt even have 1 cramp today but my nipples are still sore! I think even if i get a BFN tomorrow morning, that it won't kill this mood.

I've finally done scared that ol' hag away, and it ain't even halloween yet!! :haha:

She's definately not making a pit stop any time soon. And since i've never missed a period, my bet isn't on a hormone issue. I've been really stressed out before too. Example: Working full time and taking 18 credit hours in college and here comes finals and AF all in the same week. *shivers*

Shoot.... I've even stopped looking for spotting in my discharge when going to the bathroom. I'm totally Breezy today.


----------



## Srbjbex

You are hitting the PMA big time today!! I LOVE it!!!

If you are testing tomorrow morning, what tine does that make it here in the uk (just realised I have no idea where you are!)??

I will be watching this thread with anticipation for the result!!!!!


----------



## InHisHands

i'm in the United States. I believe you guys are 5 or 6 hours ahead of me. So right around lunch time for you.


----------



## Srbjbex

I will be checking in with eager anticipation.....:thumbup:

I love the US, we went there on our honeymoon earlier this year and had a fantastic time! It's nice now to meet all you lovely US ladies on here :hugs:


----------



## jchic

InHisHands said:


> whooo hooo!!! I'm so glad nic. I can honestly say im on cloud nine. I didnt even have 1 cramp today but my nipples are still sore! I think even if i get a BFN tomorrow morning, that it won't kill this mood.
> 
> I've finally done scared that ol' hag away, and it ain't even halloween yet!! :haha:
> 
> She's definately not making a pit stop any time soon. And since i've never missed a period, my bet isn't on a hormone issue. I've been really stressed out before too. Example: Working full time and taking 18 credit hours in college and here comes finals and AF all in the same week. *shivers*
> 
> Shoot.... I've even stopped looking for spotting in my discharge when going to the bathroom. I'm totally Breezy today.

BFP on its way for you babe!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## InHisHands

Woke up at 2:30 in the morning needing to pee... so i tested. BFN

I woke up at 3:15 with some cramping.. went into the bathroom... there's bleeding. Gonna have to assume that it's AF and if that's the case, then i believe this will be my last month of trying to concieve. After 9 months, I can't handle the emotional rollercoaster anymore. I'm just broken.


----------



## NotNic

I'm so sorry Hands. Sending you the biggest :hugs: possible right now. You're not broken. You're like me and the other girls. We're a bit squiffy! I know how you feel about giving up. That was me last month (and TBH me again this morning). 

We will have our baby soon, but in the meantime we need to enjoy our lives right now. I don't know if you have this expression in the US, but the moment you stop looking for something it always turns up. When I can finally start again I'm going to just do opks. If I actually knew if I o'd this cycle it would have taken half the guess work away. I'm going to try my hardest not to try to much iykwim. In the meantime I'm making plans for me. I feel like i've put my life on hold for long enough. I went clothes shopping for the first time in months yesterday. I had a facial. I'm booking to get my hair cut and coloured, I have a girls night out planned. I'm going to have a strong vodka cranberry and big glasses of wine, and pate and smelly cheese and rare, rare steak. I'm going to enjoy myself because I think when I'm happy and calm that BFP will come and find me. I *know* that this will be the same for you. Keep that chin up lovely. We're here for you. xxx


----------



## CHDickey

Inhishands- sending love to you right now!! You're not broken you're human!! Keep your chin up!! I was talking to a girl at work yesterday who is pg and she said exactly what nic said, she stopped fretting and just enjoyed herself and her husband. The month she stopped fretting over the signs and temping and such she ended up pg. Your time will come!!


----------



## InHisHands

Small Rant Warning: I couldn't get back to sleep last night after i tested. Im going to be really suffering at work today due to only having about 3hours and 45 minutes of sleep *shrugs* I just dont get it. I had NO SIGNS of AF what so ever for the past several days. Even when i went to bed last night, i had no signs. I usually am bloated several days before and have bad cramps and spotting for at least 12 hrs before it gets to be a flow. It's just not fair for it to creep up on you like that without warning. When i woke up i saw some light spotting.. but when i went to pee.. a huge clot fell into the toilet. What's up with that? *shakes head*


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Hands -I am soo very sorry. I feel your heart hurting in your post. I am sending you lots of cyber hugs right now. Keep your head up please! I do know how hard it is. I think you and hubby should go out for a nice date night today - have dinner and chat and go to the movies or something cute like that!! You guys totally deserve it!!

Nic - I love your advice today. It was really great to hear. I needed that as well.


----------



## jchic

NotNic said:


> I'm so sorry Hands. Sending you the biggest :hugs: possible right now. You're not broken. You're like me and the other girls. We're a bit squiffy! I know how you feel about giving up. That was me last month (and TBH me again this morning).
> 
> We will have our baby soon, but in the meantime we need to enjoy our lives right now. I don't know if you have this expression in the US, but the moment you stop looking for something it always turns up. When I can finally start again I'm going to just do opks. If I actually knew if I o'd this cycle it would have taken half the guess work away. I'm going to try my hardest not to try to much iykwim. In the meantime I'm making plans for me. I feel like i've put my life on hold for long enough. I went clothes shopping for the first time in months yesterday. I had a facial. I'm booking to get my hair cut and coloured, I have a girls night out planned. I'm going to have a strong vodka cranberry and big glasses of wine, and pate and smelly cheese and rare, rare steak. I'm going to enjoy myself because I think when I'm happy and calm that BFP will come and find me. I *know* that this will be the same for you. Keep that chin up lovely. We're here for you. xxx

I LOVE this NotNic! So so true. I am right behind you....leaving work in an hour, going to get ready to go out to dinner with DH and have a couple drinks tonight - :) HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## jchic

InHisHands said:


> Small Rant Warning: I couldn't get back to sleep last night after i tested. Im going to be really suffering at work today due to only having about 3hours and 45 minutes of sleep *shrugs* I just dont get it. I had NO SIGNS of AF what so ever for the past several days. Even when i went to bed last night, i had no signs. I usually am bloated several days before and have bad cramps and spotting for at least 12 hrs before it gets to be a flow. It's just not fair for it to creep up on you like that without warning. When i woke up i saw some light spotting.. but when i went to pee.. a huge clot fell into the toilet. What's up with that? *shakes head*

Ugh, Im so sorry :nope:....it will happen - relax this cycle and dont focus on the symptoms so much....you are like the rest of us here. Once you start to TTC you become immediately in tune with your body, so little things (like a twinge, sore bbs, etc) that maybe you wouldnt have noticed before become a sign or lackthereof. Dont stress hun, your BFP is out there. Its just teaching patience along the road to it:thumbup:


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello ladies! Ended up super busy yesterday, and only managed to get to a computer now. Just catching up.

Hands - I am so so so sorry to hear about AF. I can tell that's it's really hit you hard this month, but please don't blame yourself! Mother nature can seem very cruel sometimes, but I know that you will have a baby, it's just for one reason or another, nature has decided that it's not quite time for you yet. You are a wonderful lovely person, and you have cheered us all up on this thread many a time. You abosolutely deserve a beautiful little baby and I KNOW you will get there. Hang on in there, keep your chin up, and take Nic's advice....spend some time enjoying yourself as a couple, and have a very large glass of wine. 

Hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. How is everyone? We've had a good weekend - went to a Chicken Wing festival with friends and then went back to a friends house later on and had a bunch of yummy drinks and played games. Today I am going shopping with a girl friend. Got some laundry to do and laying around the house watching crappy TV shows with the dog to do as well!

It is finally starting to cool down here and feel more like fall. I am soooo happy!!

Just bored and trying to keep busy to keep my mind off TTC for the month and keep it super relaxed.

Hey jchic!!


----------



## NotNic

Hi Snowflakes! It's definitely more Autumnal here in the UK. We have a roast on and have made an an apple and plum crumble for pudding. Yum! We can totally forget about the diet now as there's no chance of bikini weather here for a good 6+ months now! :)

I'm still waiting :coffee:(I bet that's not a surprise for you all! :haha:) Took another test this morning and have a BFN so I will be keeping tomorrow's appointment. Definitely don't feel pregnant, so I've changed my mood to 'bored' of waiting from cheerful. I have been so positive this month (well 6 weeks! :D) and it's really helped me keep calm. I'll stay upbeat for next time, but pretty curious for what tomorrow brings. Fingers crossed that either a BFP or the :witch: shows up this week. I need to know what I'm doing. :dohh:

Hope everyone else is good and relaxed. I'm soo pleased what I said helped you guys. It helped me to write it too. Much love to you all :flower:


----------



## Srbjbex

Good luck at the Doctors today Nic!!!! Hope you get some answers!


----------



## NotNic

Hiya! I'm back from the doctors. He doesn't think I'm nuts - which was a bit of a relief! I saw someone different to usual, but he agreed that it is odd that I should miss a period now, having had 5 (not including withdrawal) periods post BCP. I have got a blood test booked for Weds to check my hormone levels to figure out where I am in my cycle, a full blood count, thyroid and liver functions. :wacko: Phew! Based on what they say, he said that he may book me in for an ultrasound. He did want me to do a pregnancy test test there, but I had peed just before the appointment - nerves :blush: so I didn't think I could go again. As I did do a test this morning (I'm seriously collecting those BFN's now! :D) he said not to worry, but if AF doesn't show up this week then I should test again in a week. Also if it does show up then the tests will still be useful.

All in all, I'm quite happy and he seemed thorough - but I'm still not sure if he thinks that I could be pregnant (kind of seems that way - but is that wishful thinking?), or if there is actually something properly wrong. He didn't specifically say that I could be, but he did say that it might be too early to see anything on the ultrasound (assuming he means yolk sac etc.?) I guess we'll have to see what the tests reveal. :shrug: 
Will be fab to have an answer even though it takes a blood test to do it 8-[Also I'm a bit nervous that this is starting to tip toe into the fertility testing zone. Four months ago you couldn't have paid me to do opks. It's all become a bit serious. 

Sorry for the long post. How's everyone else? I've lost track of where we all are cycle-wise now (apart from where Bex and Bea are! :D)


----------



## doopersgurl

NotNic said:


> Hiya! I'm back from the doctors. He doesn't think I'm nuts - which was a bit of a relief! I saw someone different to usual, but he agreed that it is odd that I should miss a period now, having had 5 (not including withdrawal) periods post BCP. I have got a blood test booked for Weds to check my hormone levels to figure out where I am in my cycle, a full blood count, thyroid and liver functions. :wacko: Phew! Based on what they say, he said that he may book me in for an ultrasound. He did want me to do a pregnancy test test there, but I had peed just before the appointment - nerves :blush: so I didn't think I could go again. As I did do a test this morning (I'm seriously collecting those BFN's now! :D) he said not to worry, but if AF doesn't show up this week then I should test again in a week. Also if it does show up then the tests will still be useful.
> 
> All in all, I'm quite happy and he seemed thorough - but I'm still not sure if he thinks that I could be pregnant (kind of seems that way - but is that wishful thinking?), or if there is actually something properly wrong. He didn't specifically say that I could be, but he did say that it might be too early to see anything on the ultrasound (assuming he means yolk sac etc.?) I guess we'll have to see what the tests reveal. :shrug:
> Will be fab to have an answer even though it takes a blood test to do it 8-[Also I'm a bit nervous that this is starting to tip toe into the fertility testing zone. Four months ago you couldn't have paid me to do opks. It's all become a bit serious.
> 
> Sorry for the long post. How's everyone else? I've lost track of where we all are cycle-wise now (apart from where Bex and Bea are! :D)


good luck hun lets hope you get your bfp :)


----------



## jchic

NotNic said:


> Hiya! I'm back from the doctors. He doesn't think I'm nuts - which was a bit of a relief! I saw someone different to usual, but he agreed that it is odd that I should miss a period now, having had 5 (not including withdrawal) periods post BCP. I have got a blood test booked for Weds to check my hormone levels to figure out where I am in my cycle, a full blood count, thyroid and liver functions. :wacko: Phew! Based on what they say, he said that he may book me in for an ultrasound. He did want me to do a pregnancy test test there, but I had peed just before the appointment - nerves :blush: so I didn't think I could go again. As I did do a test this morning (I'm seriously collecting those BFN's now! :D) he said not to worry, but if AF doesn't show up this week then I should test again in a week. Also if it does show up then the tests will still be useful.
> 
> All in all, I'm quite happy and he seemed thorough - but I'm still not sure if he thinks that I could be pregnant (kind of seems that way - but is that wishful thinking?), or if there is actually something properly wrong. He didn't specifically say that I could be, but he did say that it might be too early to see anything on the ultrasound (assuming he means yolk sac etc.?) I guess we'll have to see what the tests reveal. :shrug:
> Will be fab to have an answer even though it takes a blood test to do it 8-[Also I'm a bit nervous that this is starting to tip toe into the fertility testing zone. Four months ago you couldn't have paid me to do opks. It's all become a bit serious.
> 
> Sorry for the long post. How's everyone else? I've lost track of where we all are cycle-wise now (apart from where Bex and Bea are! :D)


I hope you get your BFP dear!!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## jchic

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls. How is everyone? We've had a good weekend - went to a Chicken Wing festival with friends and then went back to a friends house later on and had a bunch of yummy drinks and played games. Today I am going shopping with a girl friend. Got some laundry to do and laying around the house watching crappy TV shows with the dog to do as well!
> 
> It is finally starting to cool down here and feel more like fall. I am soooo happy!!
> 
> Just bored and trying to keep busy to keep my mind off TTC for the month and keep it super relaxed.
> 
> Hey jchic!!

HEYYYY! How was your weekend? I totally stuck to my plan (so far, haha) and didnt talk or look at anything TTC related this weekend. Went to dinner, drinks, shopping and laid around on Sunday watching football with DH and the pup! Today I am back at work and was immediately needed my BnB fix, LOL. 
How are you?


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - A roast sound devine! I like to cook but love to bake sweets more! That plum and apple crumble sounds even better! I am glad that you have a plan of action from the doctor - I know my mind would be def at ease with knowing that . He sounds like an really good dr who know what he's doing and talking about. 

jchic - Proud of you for sticking to your plan!! Great job hon!! Which football team do you root for? I am Buffalo Bills Fan (unfortunately) as I grew up there and moved to NC 6 years ago. AFM, I did fairly well. Just really entered my temps into my chart and came on here quickly just to look at a few of my subscribed threads! Did a lot this weekend and am now super tired! Doh!


----------



## jchic

snowflakes120 said:


> Nic - A roast sound devine! I like to cook but love to bake sweets more! That plum and apple crumble sounds even better! I am glad that you have a plan of action from the doctor - I know my mind would be def at ease with knowing that . He sounds like an really good dr who know what he's doing and talking about.
> 
> jchic - Proud of you for sticking to your plan!! Great job hon!! Which football team do you root for? I am Buffalo Bills Fan (unfortunately) as I grew up there and moved to NC 6 years ago. AFM, I did fairly well. Just really entered my temps into my chart and came on here quickly just to look at a few of my subscribed threads! Did a lot this weekend and am now super tired! Doh!

Im a JETS fan, LOL. 
Nice! Nice and easy this cycle! We will keep each other in check :thumbup:


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic- sounds like the doc was really good. Much better that he is doing some tests rather than just send you away for another week of waiting! Really hope you can get some answers that will help put your mind at rest.

Snowflakes - Sounds like a great weekend! Chicken wing festival sounds AWESOME!!

I've finally booked my docs appointment for Wednesday morning, so will pop back in to let you know how it goes. I'm going to be keeping a close eye on you lot ..... I'm expecting lots of October BFPs!!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!! Sounds like everyone had a relaxing weekend. I know I did!! 

Nic- it's good to hear that your doc has a plan of action. It is always comforting to hear you are not completely wrong or overthinking things. I was supposed to have an appointment yesterday, but I had a meeting scheduled. Won't see a doc until late October! 

I am also lost where everyone is. So where do we all stand ladies? I am at CD 7 in my 4 cycle ttc. My temps don't seem to be too erratic this go around. Which is nice!!

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!


----------



## snowflakes120

Me too CH!! CD7 in 4th cycle TTC. Let's make it our month!! ;)


----------



## jchic

Im CD 5 cycle # 3 - YES, lets make it our month!!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Couldn't agree more ladies!! Here's to June babies!


----------



## NotNic

I survived the blood test! I managed not to be :sick:, pass out or :cry:! :haha: All I have to do is sit tight and wait for the results :coffee: Luckily I know that waiting is something I'm good at. :D In the meantime still no AF and no change whatsoever. 

Good luck making those June babies. I'm pretty jealous right now :) xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Girls.

Nic - Happy to see ya made it through that blood test. Can't wait for results for you to have a starting point.

Not much going on. I need some PMA in mega doses. Been down in the dumps lately. 

Hands - Wanted to let you know that I hope you doing well and am thinking about you.


----------



## jchic

NotNic said:


> I survived the blood test! I managed not to be :sick:, pass out or :cry:! :haha: All I have to do is sit tight and wait for the results :coffee: Luckily I know that waiting is something I'm good at. :D In the meantime still no AF and no change whatsoever.
> 
> Good luck making those June babies. I'm pretty jealous right now :) xx

Glad you made it through your tests! Keep us posted :happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks for thinking about me Snowflake. I have zero PMA still, so i've been keeping to myself this week on the boards. 

Hubby didn't take to the idea of stopping very well. He wants me to at least agree to ntnp. I told him fine, but that means if i don't feel like baby dancing during the fertile period, then i ain't.

I also agreed to go in and start fertility testing. Something im dreading. I'll keep you guys posted though.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello ladies - just checking in!

Nic - can't believe you are still waiting - you are coming across as the most patient person on Earth!!! i dont know how you are staying so calm. Do you know when you expect to get your test results? 

Hands - good to hear from you - I think it is a good idea for you to relax and take one day at a time! :hugs:

Sounds like everyone else is a bit lacking in PMA!! Remember girls - since CH has started this thread, there has been at least 1 BFP per cycle, so statistics are in your favour, and I am sure AT LEAST one of you will be joining me and Bea soon!! I hope ALL of you will be:thumbup:

AFM - went to see my GP yesterday, took my blood pressure, and referred me to the midwife. So I am just waiting for midwife to call so I can book in with her!! For the first time, it now feels real!

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## NotNic

I'm so excited for you Bex!! I can't wait to hear about your midwives appointment. I feel like we're all in this together on this thread, and I am kind of living the 'pregnancy dream' with you. I can't wait until we're all over on the pregnancy boards together! I definitely feel like we are very in tune with each other iykwim - and it is a very lucky thread. Both for the support and those BFP's! :) 

TBH I never really thought of myself as a patient person before. I suppose I just don't have very much choice in the matter :haha: Once I realised that I didn't get any say, its become easy to be real calm about it. I haven't even poas since Monday! Mostly because I really don't believe that there is a BFP waiting for me, but I'm okay about it. I'll get my results tomorrow, and have an appointment with the dr on Monday to go through next steps. I'll keep you posted.

Hands - I completly understand your concern about fertility testing. Bravado aside, I kind of think this is what the Dr is going to recommend for me on Monday and its something I really don't feel comfortable with yet. Last month I told OH that I only wanted to try for 2 more months. After that timewise, I'd rather wait for a combination of selfish and practical reasons. He didn't agree with me though. We've left it that we'd take the drs advice and if thats testing then I'll have the tests so we know where we are, but I'm really not ready for fertility treatment etc. Do you reckon we could cope Hands if we go through it together? :flower:

Keep your chins up everyone. Surely we must have some ov'ing coming up soon? :kiss:


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - I'm sure we could if that is what ends up happening. I know last month i definately wasn't ready for the fertility appointment. But after the huge let down and my heart breaking... i'm much more ready for it. -- At least it gives me some type of hope. I know ultimately it isnt up to me... but it makes me feel better to know that IF something is wrong, that perhaps it can be fixed and then leave it to the Hands that be.

AFM - My hubby went in today for a SA. The doctor told him, what i figured he would tell him. -- It hasn't been 12 months yet (just 10). My husband explained to the doctor that in less than 9 months (in which 3 of those he'll be gone to the field and etc), he's going to be deploying and that if we wait till 12 months, its only going to leave us with 2 months to try before he leaves. The doctor told him to come in with me tomorrow (and for me to keep my appointment for tomorrow). He said he can't do anything personally...but that he'll talk to the obgyn (who is the one who has to order the tests) and see if we can work around protocol and insurance junk.

Also he told my hubby that most likely since he has fathered a child (my 12 yr old step daughter who doesnt live with us), that most likely the problem isnt him. -- Hubby was concerned because he works around radioactive machinery sometimes. The dr. also told hubby that since my hormones seem okay, that perhaps they can check to see if there is a blockage - entrometrosis (sp?), or a cyst. 

*shrugs* So it sounds like they are pointing the finger at me, and they haven't even seen me yet. What gives? I'm feeling picked on here. lol


----------



## NotNic

I know that feeling. Hubby keeps saying 'Are you pregnant yet?' I know that he is only messing around, but it still hurts a bit. I feel like I'm letting him down. Before my awol AF I was clinging on to the hope that it was just time I needed, but now I have something 'wrong' it does feel very much like its my fault. I know it's mean of me to think it, but sometimes I do want it to be a problem with my OH so he can share the responsibility. I don't really mean that, but it's hard not to feel the pressure some times. It was supposed to be so easy. :shrugg:

My results still arent back. I have to call at 5pm (30mins time) to see if they've arrived.


----------



## NotNic

Someone, somewhere is really testing my ability to be patient! Results are in but the dr won't get a chance to look at them until Monday....

This will be a long weekend :coffee:

How's everyone else doing? :kiss:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey chicas!

Awe Nic - That totally sucks about not the results til Monday. But think of it this way - whats another 2 days at this point right??!! Did you do anything different this cycle like take Vitex or something like that?

Hands - So happy to hear from you. Good news is that Endo or Cysts are both able to be helped! You can get a lap done to help clear the endo and the cysts. My cousin had a big cyst that she had taken care of last summer. I hope you don't have to see that crazy lady dr!!

AFM, waiting and more waiting. Hubby and I are going on a "cute night" aka a date tomorrow to one of our fav restaurants so I am really excited about that. Starting to finally feel good & somewhat positive about this month. Hubby and I have already started our SMEP. Not sure when to start OPK's either Sat (CD11) or Sun (CD12). I'm thinking Sunday only because the past 2 months I have OV'd on CD15 and the month before that CD16. Still not seeing any EWCM at this point from the Evening Primrose - hopefully soon though. 

Anyone got anything fun going on this weekend?


----------



## InHisHands

Well... just came back from the doctor. The good news is.. due to hubby's deployment coming up, they are going to waver the 12 month wait and get us started on fertility testing. - Starting tomorrow with blood work checking my hormones out.

The doctor told us that in all probability that my hubby and i are just fine and we just havent waited long enough. (There's a reason why they say wait 12 months i guess). Otherwise, it is probably a blockage, but they have to rule out hormones first. I.E. the blood tests.

I also am suppose to schedule a papsmear in 2 weeks. So here's hoping that either i get pregnant or they find out whats wrong within the next two months.

Nic - I don't know how the process will be for you, but so far it seems harmless despite the fact that all fingers are pointed at me. What ever happened to innocent until proven guilty?


----------



## NotNic

Thanks guys! 

Snowflakes - the only thing I did differently was eating quite a few blueberries! :blush: Enjoy your date night. Lots of :dust: for your SMEP. Hope that you're not waiting too long for a good strong opk. x

Hands - that's great news about the treatment. Really pleased that the drs are willing to look into things for you. Keep us posted on how they go. I think it's easy for them to blame us as there are so many different elements of our systems that can go wrong. Keep positive. x 

CH and JChic - hope you are both okay? Good luck with oving. Are you doing anything different this month? xx

Bea and Bex - hope all is well with you and your beans xxxx


----------



## CHDickey

Nic- doing fine, just keeping checking to see your results!! The only thing I am doing right now is trying to just enjoy my husband still taking vitamins of course, but just temping and OV tests, other than that trying to freaking relax!!! This has started to become more of a job, and right now I cannot think straight. I want a baby, just tried of over analyzing!! I know not very positive!

How about everyone else?


----------



## InHisHands

I'm feeling better. This month, i think im doing 3 things different. 1. going to the doctor to get things checked out. 2. Setting my date of when AF is going to arrive a week late that way if she comes a day or two late, i don't get my hopes up. 3. Trying a different baby dancing position, just incase my uterus is tilted. Laying on my back hasnt done any good so maybe being on my knees will help.

Nic - im going to be waiting all weekend with you.. to see what your results are!! I hope its a BFP, but if not, i'm here with you :)

Bea & Bex - any symptoms?

CH - after the first few months it really does take a toll. Just try to focus on other events. I think the whole "baby" thing will be in the back of your mind, but just try to focus on other things. I know my brother is getting married at the end of Oct.. so im focusing on that the best i can.

Snowflake - im glad you are feeling better. Your baby dancing time is coming up real quick, so definately try to have a fun and relaxing weekend :)

jc- haven't heard from you recently, how you doing?


----------



## Srbjbex

Great to hear some positivity creeping back in on this thread ladies :thumbup:

CH it's definitely a good plan to try and just enjoy time with you husband, and not think about baby making too much, although I know how difficult it is! Just keep thinking about all the positive things you have :flower:

Inhishands - good plan on the baby dancing! I have to say, we found me on my knees much better than me on my back.... For a start, i never really had any little swimmers leak out that way ( tmi - sorry!) we did loads of it that way during last month and it seemed to work!!

Snowflakes - Glad to hear you are more positive now. Can't believe it's getting round to ov time again soon!! 

Nic. - every time I come on here i think, nic must have her bfp or AF by now!!keep your chin up girl, hole you get some answers when you get your results! 

As for me, really not many symptoms so far, to be honest I don't really feel pregnant! I know I'll probably regret saying that and end up really sick, but so far so good! We haven't told anyone else yet either, so will probably feel a lot more real when we start telling people! What about you Bea?? And how was your holiday!?!?

Wishing you all HUGE amounts of baby dust :dust:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi everyone,

I am back from hols had an amazing time wish I could stay on holiday forever the thought of going back to work makes me want to cry lol.

Sorry to all the AF's that have arrived since I was last on booo her!

hands - glad you are feeling better and glad the docs are doing the testing, hopefully they will all be ok and you will get your BFp soon. 

nic - I hope your results on monday are good but if not have you thought about trying acupuncture? I am sure that is what helped me get a BFP with all my issues. I have recently found out I have uterine fybroids so I have PCOS, uterine fybroids and most likely endometriosis and I think the acupuncture really got my body in order to get pregnant. 

Bex - How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? I still have none and I am still convinced I am going to have a missed miscarriage because of the lack of symptoms even though I have had 2 scans and they have been fine I am mental sigh. I ordered a doppler yesterday so I can try listen to the heart beat at home and wont be so stressed about it all he he.

:hi: to eveyone else, must be getting close to O time fx'd for everyone this month. I really hope it is a good month for BFP's.


----------



## NotNic

Thanks Mrs Bea! That doppler is going to be so useful and a tad bit addictive. :) You're not mental(!), just cautious. You've waited so long to be pregnant and I don't think you'll really believe it until you start feeling Baby Bea moving. Which is a super exciting thought. Do you think you'l ask to find out the flavour? 

TMI alert! I've finally had a little bit of spotting. Nothing substantial and dark brown, rather than brighter, but it could finally be the witch making an apperance. Still looking forward to what the doctor says tomorrow. I won't really relax until the witch is here properly and I have time to digest my drs news, BUT if all's well and this is AF then I could (just!) make it in for a June baby!! :happydance: Keeping my fingers super, duperly crossed for another 16 hours! :)

Bex, Hands and CH - Thank you so much for sticking with me. You'll all be the first (after OH if he answers his phone!) to hear how I get on tomorrow. Really couldn't have stayed sane and calm without you all being here. OH tries, but he doesn't really get things like you do. xx

Snowflakes and Jchic - Hope you're both quiet, because you've been busy bd'ing. :winkwink: Thanks for your support too! xx

:dust: and :flower: to all of you. x


----------



## NotNic

Hands - I forgot to ask, when does your OH's SA come back? Do you have your own appointment yet? x


----------



## InHisHands

my OH didnt get a SA done. The doctors said it would be a waste of money since he already has a kid... thus it HAS TO BE ALL MY FAULT. hahaha... i told you i'm being picked on.

I couldnt give blood yesterday, so i will monday and i have a papsmear scheduled in about two weeks for them to check some more stuff out.

It stinks, knowing that either it just hasnt happened yet, or that "You" personally are the problem... but hey ... it will be okay in the end.


----------



## snowflakes120

Omg girls! Just did my 1st OPK for the cycle and it was positive! Sooo was not expecting that! I quickly pounced the hubby as we haven't BD'd since Thursday. Really hoping that I don't OV today and pray that it will be tomorrow so we can get another day of BDing in...

I'll catch up with y'all soon. I'm on my phone - hubby is using computer for schoolwork! I just had to tell someone so of course I come on here to tell my best girls!!


----------



## NotNic

Woo hoo Snowflakes! Go get your man!! :winkwink:

Hands - I'm really worried about your drs. Don't they realise that the quality of a man's sperm is ever changeable? Your OH's swimmers might not be all that, and he could have got lucky last time, or something might have changed in the last decade. Obviously I'm hoping that's not the case, but you could be put through a number of tests when they might be nothing wrong with you. Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and hoping that all these tests are unneccesary because that BFP is just waiting in the wings for you!


----------



## NotNic

Mrs Bea - I've just noticed you need to change your signature! :)


----------



## InHisHands

They say the day of a positive OPK and the day after are the best two baby making days... you go girl! .. and if we don't hear from you till Tuesday.. we'll know why


----------



## snowflakes120

InHisHands said:


> They say the day of a positive OPK and the day after are the best two baby making days... you go girl! .. and if we don't hear from you till Tuesday.. we'll know why

Thanks ladies! I didn't do a test yesterday so I am hoping that it wasn't positive yesterday too and i missed it bc i didnt do one and that those were my 2 good days. I hope today and tomorrow are. I hope this makes sense!


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks Nic. And i know what you mean and do wish they would check hubby out as well. I know he has had his checked out about 10 years ago and at that time they were very strong and numerous. Things can change, but i hope that is still the case.

Being military they have certain prodedures and apparently they want to check the females out first since 90% of fertility issues are due to females. (according to their numbers). They only do SA's if all of the female tests come back negative. Go figure.

I'm just glad i didnt get dr. Spaz... i was able to talk my way into getting my case assigned to a foreign doctor (one with an actual degree).. so im very excited and lucky to have him.

And Yes... i hope that within the next month or two i will be pregnant and that all of these tests were a waste. That's my prayer at least.


----------



## NotNic

So pleased that you are happy with your doctor. In the UK we take properly trained doctors and the NHS totally for granted.

News in for my tests - everything is in the normal ranges. My hormone levels suggest I'm in the second half of my cycle (which makes sense with the spotting). My period should be here this week, so my doctors advice? I'm to keep waiting! :D 

My dr has booked me in for a scan in the next few weeks to rule out anything serious, but he said that it's more of a precaution. The good news is that if the scans clear then he thinks the only problem I might have, is that it is more challenging catching my fertile period so opks are now my future!


----------



## CHDickey

That's great news Nic!!! I hope evrything hurries along so you can get started on that June baby, that is if the witch arrives!


----------



## InHisHands

That's awesome Nic!!! So glad that you can start a fresh new month soon. 

I'm using OPKs this month ... but if its like any other month, i'll ovulate on the 14th or 15th day. It's just that with last month's period being 30 days instead of 27... im not quite sure if i'll ovulate like normal. Doing this for myself more than anything else.


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies.

Nic- So happy to hear that everything turned out normal. That is awesome news. Just a squiffy cycle!!

Hands - Sorry that they keep pointing the finger at you. Didn't they learn any manners as a child and know that that is rude!! hehe! Hooray for OPK's!

Bea - Welcome back!! Happy to hear your holiday went fabulous!

AFM, temp went up today. Boo. So I am 1dpo. Sad truthfully that we only got in 1 real good shot for this cycle. But you know what it only takes 1 so I am trying to remain hopeful. Also, BD'd this AM before work just in case. I figured out this morning while taking a shower that I was off by a day and it totally makes sense now. That day that I had brown discharge I should have put it as CD1 but I made it an extra DPO for last cycle. Opps. My bad. I fixed it in my chart. I used to OV on CD13 but it started to get pushed back to CD15 and CD16 - I think from all the stress I was giving myself. I guess I relaxed enough this cycle to bring it back forward.

We went out for Asian on Saturday for our date night. Got THE BEST fortune cookie ever!! It said: :) Your dearest dream is coming true :)


----------



## CHDickey

CD 13 a massive temp drop and positive opk!!! Yeah


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay!!! Get to bed CH and get down to it!!!! :sex: :haha:

Nic - So pleased to hear all was good with your tests and I really hope AF comes for you soon (not often we say that!!)

Looks like everyone else just needs to :sex::sex::sex::sex:

If I can offer one bit of advice, it would be to have sex every other day, all the time, even after you think you have O'd, because as we have all learnt from this cycle, we are all a bit squiffy :winkwink: and you never know... so just keep going right through :D


----------



## NotNic

Good advice Bex (though I'd have been shattered this month! :winkwink:) Still waiting for AF. Spotting has stopped again for the time being. Fingers crossed AF is here soon, or if it's not, a test might finally give me a BFP! My dr joked that he expects to see me back soon saying 'I'm pregnant and I have no idea how far along I am'! That seems an unrealistic dream for this month, BUT it would be a very pleasant surprise if we did manage to catch an egg completly by accident!


----------



## CHDickey

Nic don't be shattered! If you accidently catch an egg, it would be awesome if dreams really do come true!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## InHisHands

i still havent ovulated yet (but its only cd12). Usually hubby and i would baby dance every other day during our fertile period.. but im not sure if we should wait until a positive OPK. If there is a problem with hubby's sperm count, it might be best. *shrugs* I guess i will be playing this month by ear. Last time we dtd was Saturday night.... so we are working on day 3.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - Maybe your spotting is IB? Possibly! I am still crossing my fingers for you!

CH - Hit those sheets girl.

Hands - You should be good with every other day if hubby has swimmer issues. You want to get rid of the old swimmers and have him make some new healthy swimmers.

As y'all know, this month I was caught totally off guard and we only got in that 1 good try. We were gonna try to do SMEP again this month but that didn't work out again. Oh well. I really hope that our 1 BD was good enough and successful. I;m really not too sure and too positive about that really. But the past few months we have BD'd everyday during my fertile period so maybe that change up will be a good thing!! Huge temp increase this AM too.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - I agree with snowflakes... dont save the sperm up. Every other day ensures you have fresh and healthy swimmers! :spermy: :spermy: :spermy:


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Girls. I am totally stressing. I need to stop right now. I was so calm that my OV was earlier this month and now I am big old stress ball again. I need to get back to where I was. Calm, cool and collected. 

I posted a thread about how I got another + OPK yesterday even though I had a temp raise. Well, a girl responded and said to put in 2 fake temps for the next 2 days. So I did, and FF has my OVing yesterday not Sunday like I thought! So now I am totally sad because I got that extra day that I wanted to BD and we did BD but in the AM and I know that that just really isn't enough time for him to produce more swimmers bc we only BD'd like 12 hours earlier. And I didn't use any Pre-Seed either. Had I known that this was going to happen - I would have waited til the evening when I was out of work and hubby was out of school and we could have done better. I am so sad. I feel out already - Still gonna pounce the hubby tonight even though my egg is prolly dead. Poooop to the max though!! All in all I just feel like all the cards are stacked up against me this month. Feel like I messed everything up royally. Timing just was not on our side at all this month. 

Phhewww! Thanks for letting me vent. You can go about your normal business.


----------



## InHisHands

snowflake-- dont worry, when its your time, it will happen despite how many times you BD. cheer up, it will be okay. It only takes 1.

Maybe i can convince hubby to babydance tonight.. but im not sure due to the fact that i got a call at work, telling me to leave immediately and head to the hospital. -- The reason? My hubby has had scabies for 2 months. They misdiagnosed it as a fungal... and most likely im a carrier (6 week incubation period). GRRRRR

Nic - im really hoping fora BFP or AF for you soon girl.


----------



## jchic

InHisHands said:


> i still havent ovulated yet (but its only cd12). Usually hubby and i would baby dance every other day during our fertile period.. but im not sure if we should wait until a positive OPK. If there is a problem with hubby's sperm count, it might be best. *shrugs* I guess i will be playing this month by ear. Last time we dtd was Saturday night.... so we are working on day 3.

Im on CD12 too! I am waiting to ovulate, hoping by Friday! We have been DTD everyday, but tonight I think I need a break, LOL


----------



## NotNic

Hands you might be completly fine. My OH had impetigo for nearly two months before he checked it out. That whole time we slept in the same bed, I wore his dressing gown, and used the same hand towels, face cloths etc. Once they realised what it was he was signed off for two weeks because it's highly contagious. I never got it, even when I was the one dressing his sores (sheets were boiled washed once I found out!)

Breathe Snowflakes! Hands is right. You only need one spermy. While all that other stuff helps, many, many babies have been conceived without them and your egg could have always been a bit slow leaving, giving those swimmers more time to get there. Not long to find out! Lots of :dust:

Jchic - good to hear from you. When do you think you might O?


----------



## NotNic

Sorry I've just realised you said Friday! Need to wake up / go to sleep. :)


----------



## InHisHands

Ugh.. okay so i went to the hospital after my last post.. and they are treating me with a cream that is toxic. What did the dr. suggest when it came to ttc??? -- wait 2 months!!! Oh yeah right! when i got home tonight, i looked up more information about the drug.

It is toxic... but when it comes to pregnancy it is in Category B... which means in animal studies it showed no effects in reproduction nor fetus development, but no conclusive studies have been done on pregnant women.

Doctors can and sometimes do perscribe the drug to pregnant women, but only when the effects outweigh the risk.

In summary: I think it will be okay. If i ovulate in 2 days... and the maybe baby wont even implant for another week after that...

These "medical professionals" aggerviate me.

I guess no baby dancing tonight... but i didnt have a positive opk this morning either.. so there is still a chance.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh hands - That is hard. I am not too sure what I would do. I would ask a Pharmacist though what they thought too to get a 2nd opinion and ask for them to give you the pamphlet that comes with the cream and read that over as well. 

Thanks girls. I feel much better today. I made dinner and then I rested for the rest of the night and did my nails all nice and pretty and watched some TV. Felt good to be lazy. Back to being cool, calm and collected. Que Sera, Sera!!


----------



## InHisHands

*sighs* okay maybe im just being impatient but its cd 14 and no sign of a positive opk .. and i normally ovulate 14th or 15th day. I have no extra cm, no sore boobs, and no positive opk.

After 10 months of ttc, and always having positive opks on cd 14-15 (only used opks 6 of the months tho)... im wondering if my hormones could be messed up... or if im just being very impatient. I have a feeling that this is gonna be a long month for me.


----------



## NotNic

Hang in there Hands. The last few weeks have been a bit stressful for you, so you might be a day or two out this month. Keep bding xx


----------



## InHisHands

Well i finally started to get ewcm.. though not a lot yet... so hopefully my positive opk is tomorrow or the next day after that!!! yay!!!!!!!

How is everyone else? Pre or Post ovulation? Symptoms? How is your Edgyness, etc?


----------



## NotNic

I don't knowif you want me to bore you with a 'no update' update!! :) Still no news here. I *thought* that my chest and boobs were looking a bit veiny yesterday, but on refection it's probably the last of my summer tan had disappeared under a jumper in august! I might test this wkend if I have no spotting between now and then. How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## CHDickey

Nic- did the doc do a blood test??

Hands- hang in there you would be amazed at how much stress and such can mess you up. 

My cycle seems to be more normal this month O'ed on cd 13 or 14. Had cm and positive opk, but.... Only BD on cycle 12 so I am going to go ahead and say, it's not going to happen for us this month! Oh well!


----------



## InHisHands

Still no positive opk. Yesterday's test was even stronger than todays test but didn't look like it was a positive.. just high *scratches head* 

A positive thought would be that since i only test once a day maybe i ovulated between tests. A negative thought would be that i have always had sore boobs after ovulation and i don't have them, so i must not have ovulated. Never thought i might NOT ovulate after all of these months.

I have two more opk tests.. but i got a call last night and hubby is on lockdown until further notice, so he might not even be home in the next couple of days. With the cards stacked against us i have a feeling it just isnt going to happen this month for us.

Maybe my hormone test will come back if i didnt ovulate with the Cause and they can fix it.


----------



## NotNic

Yep, the doctor did do a blood test. I wasn't pregnant last Wednesday, however my hormone levels suggested that I had just entered the LP of my cycle. I just don't know when I O'd. If it was Monday or Tuesday then I would be c. 12DPO, so the :witch: could be here at the weekend. I had some spotting on Sunday, so I might test tomorrow. If that was IBD, then levels should be high enough 4-5 days later to be picked up on a test. Fingers crossed! xx

CH - Keep positive. We only need one strong swimmer! x

Hands - Perhaps if your O day is delayed, you might have your OH back from more bd'ing.

JChic - How are you doing? We haven't heard from you in a while. 

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## snowflakes120

CH - I still think you def have a chance as Nic said - it only takes one! That is what I am trying to tell myself as timing wasn't that great for us this month either!

Hands - Are you doing your OPK's in the AM? I think you are in the US, right? They work best in the afternoon - I tend to do mine between 4 and 6pm. I am thinking maybe you missed your LH surge...It's prolly peaked between yesterdays AM and today's AM - esp since you had EWCM. OPK's also don't tell you if you def do OV. You can get a positive and then your body never ends up OVing - the only way to confirm is by charting or bloods.

Nic - Can't wait to hear what your test says this weekend. 

AFM, My edgyness is not good this AM. I started thinking about timing with hubby's school and basically this cycle that I am in currently is my last perfect one. It would mean that hubby would be out of school and working full time for the entire time that I would be on Maternity leave only making 60% of my pay and he would have plenty of time to help with the baby. Next cycle (in Oct) he would be working full time for 1 month after baby would be born and then going back to school and working part time - which wouldn't be so bad - I could have him around to help more that 1st month. Then the cycle after (in Nov) is horrible. He would be starting school around the same date as my Due Date and only working part time - so he wouldn't be around much for help and we would both only be getting part-time pay.

The pay isn't really what I am worried about. We can swing it even if both of us only make 50% of our pay. It is him not being able to help that worries me more - with him being in his senior yr of college and working part time - basically being very busy already and not having time/energy to help me out scares the bejezzus outta me. We have no family near by either since we moved 11 hours away from our family 6 years ago.

We are praying really really hard that this is our month.


----------



## Srbjbex

To my lovely mid-august ladies.

I wanted to let you know that on Wednesday this week, I had some bleeding. I was admitted to hospital where the doctors confirmed that I had miscarried. I was in hospital for a couple of days and I was given some medication to help it along. This hasn't fully worked. I've been let home now, but I need to go back in a week and if needs be I may need to have surgery to make sure. 

Needless to say we are really upset, but we have wonderful friends and family who are being super supportive. :cry:

Bye bye little one :angel:


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Bex. I am so very very sorry. I am sending you the hughest cyber hug ever right now.

Lots of love to you and yours.


----------



## jchic

Srbjbex said:


> To my lovely mid-august ladies.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that on Wednesday this week, I had some bleeding. I was admitted to hospital where the doctors confirmed that I had miscarried. I was in hospital for a couple of days and I was given some medication to help it along. This hasn't fully worked. I've been let home now, but I need to go back in a week and if needs be I may need to have surgery to make sure.
> 
> Needless to say we are really upset, but we have wonderful friends and family who are being super supportive. :cry:
> 
> Bye bye little one :angel:

Im so so sorry Srb....:hugs:stay strong, ok?


----------



## NotNic

Bex, I really am so sorry for you and your other half. I feel really sad about your news, but I want you to know that I am really thinking of you. We're here if you need anything. Huge hugs and love to you right now. xxx


----------



## jchic

NotNic said:


> Bex, I really am so sorry for you and your other half. I feel really sad about your news, but I want you to know that I am really thinking of you. We're here if you need anything. Huge hugs and love to you right now. xxx

Nic, how are you doing? Any news?


----------



## NotNic

No nothing for me. I haven't even poas since last Saturday. Doctors think AF or something should happen this week, so if nothing overnight I may do a test tomorrow - if only so I can enjoy a glass of wine and a blue steak. How are you doing? x


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - I am so sorry :( My heart just breaks for you. I will be sure to lift you and oh in my prayers. If you ever need to vent, you know where to find us :)

Nic - just be sure to keep us posted.

Snow - yes i live in the u.s. I'm not sure what my cycle is doing this month, but i just know i don't feel good about it. Still no hubby :( -- BTW i understand your feelings about the whole "where will hubby be". If i get pregnant before he deploys... he won't be around for the first several months of the baby's life. It kind of stinks and being a first time mom, it is a little scary. But it will be okay. I try not the fret and just take it one day at a time (as if i have a choice).


----------



## NotNic

Morning ladies. I just wanted to let you know that I won't be eating blue steak for dinner tonight, or for the next 8+ months either...... Yep, this morning I got an actual BFP. I'll pick a digital up this afternoon, just to be sure. I'm then going to keep everything crossed that this might be it, as I know how difficult the next 6+ months will be for me. So many of my friends have been in your position Bex and I know through them how devastating it is. I have told OH and I have a few other BnB ladies I want to tell, but then that is it for me for a while. My mum lost her first baby late in the first tri, so if this is a sticky, healthy bean then everyone else can find out after Christmas. 

Lots of love to everyone. I couldn't have waited so patiently without you all keeping me positive! :flower: I'll be here to return the favour :coffee: with you(because I'm good at that!), :haha: with you and giving you all lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Ladies,

Bex - I am so so sorry hun :hugs:. I know it will take you a while to recover (physically and mentally) but I have seen lots of ladies on here that have got their BFP the month after an mc so hopefully once you get the all clear the next month will be your month. I really am devastated for you and I hope things feel a bit better soon.

Nic - OMG congratulations who would of thought it after such a funny cycle that is great news yay.

:hi: everyone else I am following along just not commenting much these days but I hope you all get your BFP's soon.


----------



## InHisHands

Congrats Nic!!! About time little bean showed up huh :) How far along does this make you?


No sign of ovulation here. No positive opk, dried up, and no sore boobs. Looks like this month is a failure. Oh well onto doing nothing but waiting.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic! Congrats! I just knew it! Your squiffy cycle sure has a great ending!! :thumbup:

Hands - Keep your head up - I would just keep BDing just in case you are just going to OV later than usual and you don't miss it. :winkwink:

Bex - Still thinking of you. :hugs:

Not much going on with me. Just waiting - was super crampy yesterday but today they are gone - it's too early to really think of it as anything anyways. :shrug: Today was the 1st nice cool Autumn day here - so I tried a new Chili recipe and it was soooo delish!! Going to Church tomorrow and then we are going to a baby shower for a close friend - they are having it for both girls and boys to come. I got her a few things from her registry - She is having a baby girl.


----------



## Srbjbex

Ladies - thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. It really means a lot to me, and you are all so lovely and kind. I am feeling much better today than I have in a while and I have heard some really positive stories which is helping me a lot.

Nic - I am so happy for you - what amazing news!!! Well done, you must have been doing some good BDing during that squiffy cycle and it has obviously paid off. That news has put a massive smile on my face :hugs:


----------



## NotNic

Thanks everyone. Funnily enough, we actually did far less this time. No opks or anything, and a lot less bding. OH reckons he should be a sniper - one shot does the trick! To be honest I think it was because I was more relaxed and wasn't overthinking it. It took 6 mths for me with a big dash of luck. I really did think I was going to take a yr at least. Will be waiting with all of you. We have a few in the Tww now. Fingers x'd for some more good news. Xx


----------



## CHDickey

Nic!!!! That is awesome!!!! So happy!


----------



## CHDickey

Bex-- I wish I could hug you right now!!!! I don't even know what to say except that I am thinking about you!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. How is everyone holding up? I'm doing ok. Just trying to wait and not symptom spot that much - remaining calm. Only 5 more sleeps til I plan to test - Saturday AM. 

I have been doing some very positive thinking these past few days. Today's lower BBT temp instilled a bunch of doubt into my thoughts. I am telling myself it is because it is 20 degrees colder outside this weekend and that our house/bedroom is 10 degrees cooler than these past few weeks. When fall/autumn hits us - we get no slight decrease in temps - it just drops like that and stays like that!! That is my excuse and that is what I am sticking to.


----------



## InHisHands

still no ovulation here. So i've been just eating whatever i want and drinking whatever i want ... ie coffee, and coke.

I'm not just worrying about it and focusing on other aspects of my life. There's nothing i can do about any of this anyways. The good news is, is that im not depressed right now. -- I just don't have any news to share.


----------



## NotNic

Hands keep positive! Remember, it turns out I didn't ovulate until really late in my cycle. No surge on an opk or anything. Then the one month I didn't think about it, was the one month I hit the mark! Keep positive and calm, and bd'ing! :dust: xx

Loving the pma Snowflakes. Your reasoning makes total sense to me. Keep up the good work! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Saturday for you! xx


----------



## InHisHands

I hope so Nic, but im not going to get my hopes up... but i'll definately try to get hubby to BD every 3 days or so.

Did you boobs or nipples ever get sore Nic? Did you ever have a lot of ewcm at any one point


----------



## NotNic

My boobs and nipples never got sore (don't with AF either) and don't seem any different now. I have always had EWCM, but this cycle, especially after I was late, I had a huge increase in cm and tbh I didn't really pay attention to any ewcm this month - because I felt wetter (sorry for the tmi). I really don't know what made that change. It could just be I had an increase of hormones, or perhaps all those blueberries at the beginning of the cycle made a difference. :shrug: Have you tried pre-seed? It seems to have quite a bit of success if ewcm is something you are concerned about. 

How are you feeling today Bex? Are you back at work? xxx:hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

I think the blueberries are what did it for me! 

Not at work yet. The doc signed me off for the whole week, because they didn't know what is going to happen and whether I was going to be in any pain this week etc. i have my hospital appointment on Friday. If I get the all clear then, then I will be going to work on Monday. If however they find i haven't passed all the tissue then I will have to have surgery to remove, so not sure when exactly that will be. Please can you all keep your fingers crossed that I will not have to have surgery!!! 

But I am feeling a lot better within myself today. I don't feel sad all the time any more. I am missing my husband though, as he has had to go away for the week with work to the US (I'm staying with my parents while he is away). CH - he is in Texas today, so give him a wave from me!!! 

I can't wait to see who the next one of us to get their BFP will be!


----------



## NotNic

That seems like a very common link then! Three positives after increased blueberry consumption. :haha: 

It's really good news that you are feeling a bit better. Your strength and PMA will really kick in and make a difference soon. I hope Friday goes well and you get some well-deserved good news. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Bex. Keep us posted. Do you have anything nice planned for when your hubby is back?


----------



## CHDickey

Bex- high five-ing him right now for you! I am so glad you are feeling a bit better. You are a strong woman! Fingers are crossed for no surgery!! Hugs to you!!!:)

Snowflake- same way here just doing what I do! Went to the A&M/Arkansas game and was having a blast all weekend with my college buddies and hubby! didn't think about a thing. Pretty sure no BFP for just one night of BD for hubby and me, so pretty sure I missed the mark! Not even really keeping track of post o temps. Everywhere I turn friends and family are having babies and announcing pregnancies. My bf this weekend said not to fret that my time would come!!

Going to give it one more strong go next cycle, but will have to hold off and wait until January after that. Do not have short term disability and will not be able to sign up until the 11th. So come January there will be no holds!!

Have a fabulous Tuesday!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - i do use preseed... i was just wondering what it was like for you. I am completely dry still... so im sure it didnt happen this month.. but with that said.. im okay. Im just biding tme. I am so excited for you Nic :)

Bex - i hope everything goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## snowflakes120

Another lowish temp this AM. Just have a feeling I am out again this month. I feel if we had done it my temps would be higher by now - these are the lowest by alot then they have ever been compared to the same dpo's. I am quite sad today about it. I guess I just want AF to arrive at this point to start cycle #5. I am just not feeling anything different except my BB's have hurt everyday since OV - which is odd. 

My mom started talking about my cousin and her pregnancy yesterday. It was like daggers in my heart. Saying she can't wait to see her next month when she goes to visit AZ - and that my cousin finds out the sex the week before she gets there. Blah de blah. Hurts me alot. Mom doesn't know of our TTC so....


----------



## jchic

NotNic said:


> That seems like a very common link then! Three positives after increased blueberry consumption. :haha:
> 
> It's really good news that you are feeling a bit better. Your strength and PMA will really kick in and make a difference soon. I hope Friday goes well and you get some well-deserved good news. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Bex. Keep us posted. Do you have anything nice planned for when your hubby is back?

Hey Nic!

How are you feeling? I forgot to ask you - how many cycles were you TTC? Any tips??


----------



## NotNic

Helloo! To be honest I don't really know how on earth we managed to catch an egg this month! It was my 6th month of BCP and my 5th cycle, but that last cycle lasted 50+ days. I think my body skipped a month, because if I work back from the IB my CD1 would have been around the time I missed my first period (if that makes sense). I didn't use opks or anything special because I was lost in my cycle. I don't know if it just took that long for my body to return to normal :shrug:. I did eat a whole heap of blueberries throughout August - so perhaps that helped to boost my vitamin levels and get the body working? We also joke with that his swimmers weren't suffering stage fright because they didn't realise it was the real thing!! I was super calm this month. Normally I'm a bag of nerves. Perhaps that helped? 

Hands - Are there anything you can take to boost EWCM? I've heard mixed things about different supplements. Maybe that is something you could look in to? 

:dust: to everyone and lots of PMA xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi ladies,

Bex - So pleased you are feeling a bit better I am really hoping that everything is out and that you don't need an operation.

Hands - I have never really got EWCM or cm and since getting my BFP I still haven't had any cm. I tried preseed but didn't like it and didn't use it the month Igot my BFP so I wouldn't worry too much about not having EWCM.

Snowflake - My temps dropped for the 4 days before my BFP and I even went below coverline the day before I tested (I tested because it went back up) so don't stress about your temp dropping

CH - Here is hoping you get your BFP this month or next, I will keep everything crossed for you.

Nic - Has it sunk in yet? have you told anyone?

:hi: jc how are you getting on?


----------



## InHisHands

Well i was at work today walking around the classroom when i felt something wet between my legs. Sure enough... my ewcm has finally arrived. I've been having period type cramps today, so when i came home from work...i took my last ovulation test. -- it was a FIRM positive (the darkest i have EVER seen)...

Hubby and i BD Sunday morning... and im going to try to get him to do so tonight as well.

My only concern is that... with me ovulating so late into my cycle - CD19 ... unless my cycle is longer than normal.. its only going to give me a LP of about 9 days... which isnt very long to give the egg time to implant.

Oh wells, at least i ovulated... and im not broken completely LOL my PMA is way high with the news that i didnt miss ovulation this month.

Mrs. Bea -- thank you so much for your last post.. it was so encouraging to hear your positive thoughts and comments -- thanks to bea's post, sounds like you are still in it snow.


----------



## NotNic

That's brilliant news Hands! I thought that your LP should stay pretty constant if you do take anything to help extend it, and it was how long it took to ovulate which causes longer cycles. I would test when you are in excess of your normal DPO days. Even if you do have a LP of nine days it's still possible as implantation can occur as early as 6DPO. Keeping my fingers super crossed for you! It sounds very good for this month (just keep bding a few more times just in case eggy is a slow leaver!)

Snowflakes -how things looking today? I am sending lots of positive thoughts and :dust: your way!

Bea - it's not really sunk in at all yet! I took a digital this morning and it said I am 3+ which was a bit of a shock. I was convinced i might have tested too early and that I might have a chemical pregnancy. That doesn't seem the case now! Haven't told anyone yet and trying to keep it a secret for as long as possible. How are you feeling atm? Any symptoms or ms?

CH and JChic - how are you guys doing? Will you test this wkend?


----------



## InHisHands

Oh i sure hope so Nic. - I did get hubby to BD last night... some nights i feel like i have to beg lol He was really excited to see the dark test line though... and commented "But its the wrong test" -- meaning he's wanting to see a second line on a pg test.

At the beginning of this cycle i was planning on not testing till my brother's wedding if AF hadn't arrived.. which was suppose to be 10 after my missed period. I think i will stick with that plan, only it will be 5 days now. So most likely AF will come before then, if she's going to come.


----------



## InHisHands

Where is everyone at in their cycles? -- im totally off track with you guys now. Im 1dpo.

I totally want day by day symptom updates from you Bea and Nic.


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies! 

I am 9dpo. Today I had a temp spike up! And a fairly large one at that - back to where I was. I made a post about my room being cooler and got a response to add a blanket and warmer pj's to counteract. I did both last night and wham a temp raise. We will see what tomorrow's temp brings. I still am thinking I might be out - a got a blemish this AM and BB's are getting a teeny bit less tender - which both seems to happen before AF. Oh yea - and my CM dried up. BOoo!

I totally still plan to test Friday AM (11dpo) anyways - not really sure why seeing as I am almost 100% sure I am out. AF due Monday.

Hands - SOooo happy for the OV! I knew it was coming - just a bit late! And yup, your LP should stay the same no matter how late you OV.

Mrs. Bea - Thanks for the encouraging words about my temp yesterday!

Nic - Hey Nic! Hope your feeling well!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hands - So pleased you O'd, from what I have read your lp should stay the same even with a late O. Fx'd you caught it this month.

Snowflake - Good news about the temp increase, I hope it goes even higher tomorrow.

Nic - I haven't really told many people just our parents and 1 friend, still no symptoms or ms for me. I have my nt scan next Tuesday so if that is all good then i will start telling people.


----------



## NotNic

You have a plum Mrs Bea!! I'm made up I 've got a pip, but to have a plum is amazing news! I hope all goes well next week. I don't really have any symptoms yet. I get a bit bloated, and I go through stages of being absolutely starving. I don't normally eat much of an evening, but I had a boy's portion for dinner last night. :D One small thing I have noticed is that I am sleeping better than I did before my BFP. I'm not noticeably more tired, but I am sleeping straight through, which I would never do before.

Snowflakes - I have a lovely feeling for you. Keep us posted.

Hands - Lots of :dust: and pma to you.

CH and Jchic - Hello :wave: Hope you are doing okay.

Joey - Haven't heard from you recently. Any news? 

Bex - Lots and lots of love heading your way xxxx


----------



## InHisHands

I'm good Nic. Though i would love to be pregnant, im starting to move on with my life with the notion that it may never happen and it is doing me a lot of good.

Bea - You made it to your second trimester!!! Oh this is something to be excited about! Do you guys want to know the gender when it's time?

Bex - Where are you? We sure do love you and miss you.

CH- Haven't heard much from you this cycle. What's going on right now?

Snowflake- i really hope this is your month. I really hope that we all can get our sticky beans soon.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Chicas -

Temp went down today. :( But for some reason I am still a bit hopeful. :) Still plan to test tomorrow AM but if temp goes down again - I might not. IDK. Also, I know I wrote that my BB's weren't very tender that much yesterday - however, they kill today. And day 10 of ouchy teeny tiny BB's are not fun - I really hope that this amounts to something.

Hands - I can tell already you feel so much more at peace with just living life. I really do think that you will get your LO soon. 

Nic- Thanks for that!

Yeah Mrs Bea - for a plum!!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Keep your pma girl.

As for me... i notice yesterday morning(Thrusday) that i had a lot of ewcm still ... even though i had some ewcm and had a positive opk on Tuesday... so i asked hubby to BD with me. We foreplayed... used the preseed... and then... nothing.. hubby just couldn't do it... so i hope our last BD on Tuesday night will last.

Hubby really wants a boy, but if it happens this month, odds will be that we are going to have a girl. *sighs* I hate it when this happens... but in the end, i just want a healthy baby girl or boy and hubby will have to deal with not having a son (im not planning on having more than one pregnancy).


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - FX for you! I would like 2 children preferably close together bc I am already 31 yrs old.

Sooo, I also used a FRER test and got the faintest of all faintest lines known to man. I totally can't even call it a + what so ever. So I decided to take it apart and see if it looked better that way - still saw it about the same. Asked hubby what he thought - Said yup, there's a teeny tiny line there. Now I am afraid it is evap line or something. Someone on another thread said that FRER have had bad evap lines lately so it kinda scares me. I hope it really was a true legit line. I don't think I'm going to test til Sunday or Monday (depending on how my temps go) so I hope that the line gets stronger. AF is due Monday. I am very scared to get excited bc it was so very very very light. But in other good news, my temp went up today! Boobs still hurt too. :)


----------



## MrsBea23

Snowflake - I have my fingers crossed for you I really hope this is it.

Hands - If you bd'd on the day of O then it is more likely to be a boy so fx'd you catch it this month and get that boy.

Nic - how are you getting on with you pip?

:wave: everyone else


----------



## NotNic

That sounds really exciting Snowflakes. Definitely wait. I was desperate to test from weds and didn't test until Saturday, and got some very fat, no doubt about it lines! I hope this is it for you. I'll wait with you if you like? :coffee:

Hands and CH - once is enough. I'm proof of that! Keep positive!

Bea - Pip has given me a gift of supersonic smellyvision today paired with a tiny bit of queasiness everytime I get mildly hungry! How's your plum? :). x


----------



## snowflakes120

Yes, please wait with me Nic! Keep me sane! When do you think I should test next? I have 1 frer and 1 digi left. I am thinking Sunday or Monday?!

Haha Smellovision!


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning Ladies

Just wanted to let you all know that I got the all clear from the hospital yesterday (so no surgery whoop!). its been a sad and stressful couple of weeks, but I think yesterday drew a line underneath it all. I am finished with being sad and want to be positive and think about the future.

The docs told me to wait 3 months before trying again!! Screw that!!! Do they not know the mental torture that TTC puts you through. there is no way i could wait that long. My mum is a nurse and she says where she works they recommend 1 normal period before trying again.

So our plan is to NTNP until I get my period and then fullt fledged TTC after that. NTNP is the miminum I will be able to do. To go back to contraception after all this just seems wrong somehow. 

So it wont be long till I am counting down the days again with you guys. Although you could all get your BFPs before I even see AF!!! Stick with me guys!! 

Hugs to you all and thanks for all your kind words over the last couple of weeks xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

snowflake- keep us posted!! And we will be here waiting with you. What are you symptoms? Is there anything different this month from previous?

Bex - so glad to hear from you!!! Even if i get a bfp (which at this point doesnt seem like it will never happen), i'll still be here waiting for you. Somehow this group is far more than TTC buddies.. but one that will last through all the baby bumps.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies!! I am super proud to announce that I got my :bfp: this AM. The lines were nice and dark this time around - no denying this. We are just soo super thrilled. I got my "perfect" month and can't thank up above more for our blessing. His timing couldn't have been more spot on.

Hands - I was way more relaxed this cycle. We didn't use the Pre-Seed at all. And what I really think did it was that we didn't BD for 2 days the day before OV. The past few months we BD'd everyday from like CD9 on. So less was more for us in this case. My main symptom was the sore BB's right after OV and still are sore. I also was filling out my A cup a bit better than usual :haha: I also had some sensitive nipples. I did have some more symtoms but didn't really want to read much into them: high cervix, stuffy nose, skin is looking horrible, some slight nausea and I got cramps.

Bex - So happy to see you back and got the clear from the Dr's! :flower:

Nic - Do you know your EDD yet? FF says June 18th for me. Have you made a Dr. appt? I'm going to call tomorrow and see when I can get in to do whatever they need to do.

Thanks so much for sticking with me these past few weeks or so girls and dealing with my moaning and groaning. Ya'll are the best buds!!


----------



## NotNic

OMG, OMG, OMG snowflakes!!! :happydance: I am so, so thrilled for you honey! That is amazing news! I am so pleased you waited. Nothing beats getting fat lines! I think we'll be quite close together. I have an appointment tomorrow, but my guess is my EDD will be somewhere around the 6th June. 

Bex - I so pleased you got some good news too. I hear that after a loss, you can be very fertile and i've also heard that you don't *need* to wait 3 months. Only you know what's best for you. Massive hugs. 

I really love how much good news we have. Long may it continue! xxxx


----------



## NotNic

Snowflakes you haven't moaned! I must have bored you all rigid keeping you waiting for so long :haha:

Hands - your turn is coming! I love what you said. We will be bump buddies, new mummy buddies and toddler mummy buddies together. xxxx


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies, sorry I have disappeared. I have just been relaxing and waiting on AF!! I am on cycle day 26. FF says my average cycle is 27 days so I expect to see her real soon!!

Snowflake- so so so exciting!!!!! Congrats on your BFP!!!!! :)

Ladies that did get their BFP already, do you have names? Are you praying for a boy, girl, or healthy? Please keep us posted! I would love to hear all the little details!

Nic and snowflake- when are your suspected due dates?

Much love to you all. So weird how I feel so connected to a bunch of women I have never met before!! Muah!


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh snowflakes what wonderful news!!! Congratulations. I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months. I am so so so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Congrats snowflake!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you. I sure hope that you and nic will stick with bex, ch, joey and me.

I was a lot more relaxed last month (up until 3 days before period was suppose to come) .. and that didn't seem to have worked with me either.. LOL I guess i was just destined to wait a little longer than others and perhaps not as long as some.


----------



## CHDickey

Yeah, two June babies!!! Who's still in the running?


----------



## NotNic

Apparently I might have a May baby based on last AF and the drs calculations. :shrug: I have requested an early scan because I don't think that's right. Apparently he has to put down EDD based on that for his initial paperwork and then the scan will fill in the rest. If I am 8 weeks, then I am never going to keep it to myself until new yr :nope:


----------



## CHDickey

I know that is going to be the hardest part. Who all have you told Nic?


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - That doesn't sound right to me either. What did they do at the 1st appt? So I know what to expect. I tried to call and make my appt this AM before work but they weren't open yet - I have to wait to call til lunch break. Do your symptoms seem to come and go? Like I will have cramps then they will go away and then come back a bit later - this normal?

CH - I have only told my best friend last night. 

I planned on going home for Christmas and telling family then - I would about 14 weeks or so I should have already had a good US and would be past 1st tri. Once I would get back which would be around New Years - I plan on telling work and friends. It's all very up in the air.

Hands - How ya feeling in your 2ww so far?

Mrs Bea - Can't wait to hear about your appt tomorrow!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic, Bea - Keep us posted

Ch - im still in the running at 6dpo. (I'm a little off from you guys now due to a late period and late ovulation) How many days are you?

Snowflake - Sounds like a good plan. Hopefully morning sickness and etc won't keep you from being able to fullfill it. 

--- All im feeling currently is the same ol same ol symptoms... sore nipples and yesterday i had AF cramping.. which would be too early for implantation since implantion happens 6-12.. and yesterday was day 5. My cycle is out of wack this month lol


----------



## NotNic

So far I have told OH, the doctor and BnB and no one else! :) My Dad works abroad and I really want to tell him and my Mum in December when he's back. It's their first grandchild, and I feel like they should be the first to know. I also don't want to tell work yet because I don't like my boss, plus my Mum is a mortgage advisor and I know that some of my colleagues are her clients and I don't want someone letting slip to her! 

I've just had a chat with the Early Pregnancy Unit (the Dr only contacted them this morning). They agree with me, and think that my calcualtions seem more likely, and I'm probably around 5.5 - 6 weeks. I am booked in for an early dating scan on Friday 21st so I'll know more then. 

Snowflakes - all he did was take my blood pressure, worked out an EDD for my paperwork and had a quick feel of my stomach. As I had tested again this morning, he didn't need me to do another test (though some doctors do like you to do a test there and then). The first appointment was really so he can send off my details to the various teams. After that you have a proper booking in meeting, meet a midwife, and someone sends you info about the scan dates. I'm a bit vague about the order these things happened because this morning was a little bit overwhelming! :) 

Don't worry about symptoms coming and going - especially the cramps. Your uterus is stretching, so there will be odd cramps. I have some days where I feel nothing and others when I don't feel too good. In fact this morning I had to head to the bathroom about a minute before I was due to see the dr, because I had a huge wave of nausea! He laughed when he saw me, and he said that he thought I was coming in to tell him I was pregnant! I guess when I showed up with a MS face, he didn't really need to see the postive test I brought in, just in case! 

CH - Did you test this morning? Any news? xx

Hands - Lots of :dust: to you. I have lots of faith that a BFP is coming. xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Snowflake - Congratulations that is great news so pleased for you. 

Bex - So pleased you are feeling better and you got the all clear, hopefully your 1st month back will be the one.

Nic - That is good that you get an early scan, I had one at 6 + 4 and 7 + 5 and it was great to see everything was ok.

:wave: CH and hands hang in there I am sure it won't be long for you guys as well :dust:


----------



## Srbjbex

Had my first day back at work today.... Was a bit strange. I kept thinking "last time I was here....." etc. But still, good to be back to some kind of normality.

So much positivity on this thread at the moment, really making me smile, so many babies to look forward too!! :hugs: i love the fact we can share everything on here. 

CH and hands, how you both doing? When are you planning on testing?


----------



## InHisHands

Im doing good. I don't feel anything out of the norm, so i don't think this month took. However, if i havent started by oct 21, then i'll test... but i should start my period aroung oct 17-18th... if there is any sense of "normal" in this period and that the LP is about the same.


----------



## NotNic

Don't knock a squiffy cycle Hands. It worked for me and I really didn't feel any different for much of that time! 

CH - any update at all? X


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!!! The witch got me this morning!! I knew she would since we only BD one time in the window!! Hubby and I talked last night, we are going to give it a good go this month!! Any suggestions from those of you who have gotten their BFP? How often did y'all baby dance, any supplements, any tricks? 

We are going to try this month then give it a rest in November and December. Have to sign up for short term disability today, which won't kick in until January!!! After that all is fair!!! Since I am a teacher I need the short term disability because we only get 10 days since we receive so much other time off. Here's to catchig an egg this month or in 2012!!!

Bea- can't wait to hear about your appointment!

Hands- hang in there, you are still in the running!!

Seems I will be the last to catch the egg, but oh well God will give it to me when he believes it's right for us!!! Have a fabulous Tuesday!


----------



## NotNic

Sorry to hear that CH. To be honest I don't know what to suggest. It took me 6 months off bcp to become pregnant. I really think that it took that long for my body to start doing things for itself, and I just had a bit of luck. It wasn't anything special - just the right time I guess and I made sure I took all my pre-natal vitamins to give myself the best shot I could. I'm not going anywhere until all us ladies have babies in our arms. I'm in it for the long haul! :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Awww, i am so glad to hear that Nic! I would feel real lousy if everyone just left once they got their BFP and i was sitting here alone, blogg'n to myself. This is our 10th month of ttc. At this point a lot of doubt starts to sink in. Good news though is that i have my doc appointment today for my pap and my hormone results (which i have already read online - but i'll let my doctor do his spill since im not a doctor). So i feel like i am making some progress.

CH- i hope next month is your month!!!!!

Bex - Hang in there. Have you started a fresh new cycle yet or are you still waiting?

Again.. congrats Bea, Nic, and Snowflake. I pray that you may have healthy pregnancies and can't wait to hear all of your bump news along the way.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies.

Sorry about AF CH. But I love the PMA you have!! The only thing we did different was that we didn't BD for 2 days before the day before OV if that makes sense. We were BDing everyday the other months. Less was more I guess. I was trying to do the SMEP. We didn't use any pre-seed. I did use EPO that month from CD1 to OV - but didn't notice any difference in my EWCM. 

Hands - I'm not going anywhere either. I love you girls! Have a good appt. I hope me makes a good plan of action for you.

AFM, I have my 1st appt today at 3:45. I am quite nervous. Today I don't feel pregnant - if that makes sense. I asked if they were going to blood work when I made the appt and she said it would be up to the Dr. So I don't really know what I'm in for. AF was due yesterday and never showed so I was so happy to get past that day. My temp dropped a ton ton ton today. I'm not to sure when I am supposed to stop BBTing. So today may be my last day.


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah CH, I am sorry to hear about the witch :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm looking forward to hear about you giving it a damn good go this month! haha :sex: 

Before I got by BFP, we :sex: EVERY TWO OR THREE DAYS - even after i though I O'd - dont try and catch the window. It was hard work I tell you, you have to :sex: even when you dont want to! :haha:

In terms of positions, we find doggy work best :blush: keeps the sperm in for longer! 

Hands - last woman standing this month so loads of babydust to you!!!!!


----------



## InHisHands

awww thanks. I don't feel any different though. Tender nipples and thats about it ... some days i ahve some cramping others none -- a typcial period for me.

Question about the doggy. I told hubby i wanted to try it this past month and we did... but i was unsure what to do after he did his thing... do you stay in that position or roll over to your back and prop you butt and feet up? -- I felt like his little guys were coming out immediately after, so i just naturally rolled over... but wasn't for sure if that is what you are suppose to do or not.


----------



## Srbjbex

I always rolled over (not sure I could stay like that for any length of time!) and got hubby to fetch the designated pillow to go under my bum! Dont know if this is TMI, but we always did it where i staed on the bed and hubby stood next to the bed, if that makes sense?


----------



## MrsBea23

Ch - Sorry AF got you hun :hugs:. We bd'd the day before my O and the day before that but DH was away from the day I o'd so we didn't bd again until about 4 days after so I am guessing it was from the day before.

Hands - I would do doggy with a pillow already under where I was and then just lie straight down after. My uterus is tilted to the left and the month I got my BFP I would lie on my left side after bd. Next time you have a smear ask where your uterus is.

Bex - Hopefully tomorrow will be easier. I hope you are not to flat out with Q3, i know I am and its not fun!

Snowflake - Good luck at your app, don't worry I have never felt pregnant lol.

AFM Had my scan today and everything looked good baby was moving around and nt was only 1mm so that is good just have to wait a couple of weeks for the blood tests and if they are all clear I should be pretty good to start telling people.

:hi: everyone else.


----------



## NotNic

That's great news Bea. Woo hoo for you entering 2nd tri! Xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

That's good news Bea!! So excited for you being able to tell everyone! :flower: I'm not too bad at work at the moment,I work in practice rather than industry (tax) so just gearing up for the December year ends! 

Snow - how did your appointment go?


----------



## CHDickey

Bex-loads of BD this cycle! :) okay so for doggy Kay on your belly or flip? We have been doing missionary and doggy, tmi, but I guess we will try some more!!

Yeah Bea for 2nd tri!!! So exciting! Did you do anything creative to tell people?

Also thanks to all you soon to be mommas for hanging around!!! We need you all to keep us going!!! I always get so excited to hear who gets a BFP each month!!

Although not too pumped to hear people I know!!! Now to 3 ladies at school and 7 in all!! It's definitely in the water, just not the glass I'm drinking outta of! Lol!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Okay, so im back from the doctor and a little more frustrated than ever.

My hormone results are normal.. so he goes to do a pap. He looks up at me and says, i will not refer you to an obgyn because you look pregnant. And of course i am thinking, there is no way he can see that!! ROTFL He goes, your cervix is blue. That means pregnancy. I said what else can it mean? He goes pregnancy. Look it up online.

So i did. And there are a lot of women in forums who has had their doctors tell them the same thing and they weren't pregnant. So i look into it some more. An increase of Estrogen can cause it ... like what happens RIGHT BEFORE your period. Plus i read that the cervix doesnt normally turn blue unless you are 6-8 weeks pregnant... i would be like 3 weeks.

So now not only did i get fed information that could have potentially raised my hopes (but was false), but i have to wait till AF comes to proove im not pregnant so he can refer me to the obgyn which just delays things for another 2 weeks. ARGGGG.

It's messed up when we trick ourselves into thinking we're pregnant. I don't need a doctor to do that too. *sighs* Don't get me wrong.. i really hope he is right... but from the information i read... it's too early for it to be turning blue and most likely it is just AF.


----------



## CHDickey

Wow!! That's interesting!!! Why didn't he do a blood test? That would have eased your mind?!?! I sure hope he isn't getting your hopes up! Did you explain your cycles to him?

I say 2nd opinion stat!


----------



## InHisHands

no second opinion because again im assigned a doctor and have already been through the other two options. But the reason why a blood test wouldnt do anything is because i was only 7 days past ovulation yesterday. It's too soon for even implantation.. i really don't think im pregnant and he just set me up for a big fall.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Hands - That is so sucky about that Dr. I really think you deserve the best obgyn in the world after all these stupid Dr.'s. Hugs girl and keep your head up. 

CH - I hear ya. I feel that everyone around me is pregnant too. 

Mrs Bea - awesome about the appt!! Hooray!! 2nd tri!

AFM, appt went well and I am confirmed knocked up. Just did a pee sample and talked with my obgyn - she gave me a huge booklet of stuff. I go back in 3 weeks on Nov. 1 for tons of blood work and a scan. I can't wait. Being at the doctors made it all feel so real - I started to get my 1st feelings of nervousness. I have been so excited but I finally got nervous yesterday.


----------



## InHisHands

Im so happy for you snow!!!

I'm feeling AF cramps more and more.. i'm wondering if she isnt going to come on her normal time and not 5 days late due to a late ovulation (Come today or tomorrow instead of next monday or tuesday). At this point i just wish she would hurry up and get here so i can make another appointment to tell the doc he was wrong and then set up an obgyn appointment. GRRRR.


----------



## CHDickey

That's so awesome snow!!!

Ok makes since to me now hands, keep your head up. He could be right. I know you think not, but keep the hope! We are always one click from something negative on the Internet!:)


----------



## InHisHands

I really am excited for you snow, Nic, and bea. And hope the rest of us can join you VERY SOON!!!


----------



## NotNic

Have you actually taken a test Hands? I know it's early but anything is possible, right? xx


----------



## InHisHands

As time is running out, im terrified i won't be able to get pregnant before my hubby leaves for nearly a year :( Even with infertility testing, that they won't be able to find the problem and fix it in time. Due to other travels, we only have 3 more months to try before we will have to wait and im totally out of the running. I never thought i wouldn't be pregnant by now. I'm trying to stay positive, but its really hard when you see the hour glass getting thinner and thinner. I just keep telling myself, In his timing... in his hands... either way it will be okay. What do you guys say to yourselves to keep you calm and sane through this whole process?


----------



## InHisHands

No, i havent taken a test. With 9 dpo... it would be a waste of money. If my period doesnt come by the 21st, i'll test then... but i fully expect it to. I'm really cramping like she's gonna show up any day now.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - The cramping sounds good though! I had cramping on 4 & 6dpo and then again right before AF was due. Your Dr. just may be right!


----------



## NotNic

I don't know why I was so patient and calm last month. I think I just had a belief that it would happen for me sooner or later. It is hard keeping positive, but I think you just have to keep visualising how amazing it would be to be a mother and keep that in your mind as an end goal, and not fret too much on how long or difficult the journey is to get there. You still have time Hands before your OH goes and I would be surprised if the cramps are AF cramps. With your late ovulation I would expect AF to stay away for a while longer. In fact that could be keeping away for 9 months! You have a BFP in your future. I really believe in that for you. xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Hands - you never know a girlfriend of mine went for a smear and the nurse said is there any chance you could be pregnant and she excitedly replied yes and the nurse said when was you last AF and she said 2 weeks ago and the nurse said oh no there is no chance then your cervix wouldn't change so quickly and guess what she now has a healthy 3 week old baby boy! I don't want to get you to excited because I know it will be devastaing if AF turns up but I will say don't rule it out completely. Fx'd for you.

Snow - Try not to get to nervous you will end up like me and stress about everything which is no good! time to enjoy. Whatever you do don't read all the bad story's over n 1st tri they only stress you out for no reason.

Bex - Glad it is not to stressful at work.

Ch - Your turn is coming soon I am sure.

Nic - How are you feeling?

:hi to everyone else


----------



## InHisHands

Well guys.. i have new "symptom" I woke today with a slight sore throat due to mucus drainage. ... and the mucus hasn't stopped draining all day.. and my throat is getting more and more raw. I checked for puss pockets.. but its just red and irritated. I can feel the mucus constantly sitting at the upper back part of my throat. So it could be a pregnancy symptom, or i have the onset of a stink'n cold.... time will tell. Thought i would share.


----------



## InHisHands

Snowflake, im curious ... you mentioned during your tww our boobs were sore the whole time. Was it the outter edges, the nipples, was it real bad or just if you brushed against it?

Nic, Bea, Bex - how were your boobs during the first two weeks before you got your BFP


----------



## snowflakes120

InHisHands said:


> Snowflake, im curious ... you mentioned during your tww our boobs were sore the whole time. Was it the outter edges, the nipples, was it real bad or just if you brushed against it?
> 
> Nic, Bea, Bex - how were your boobs during the first two weeks before you got your BFP

Hands - they started with just the sides hurting then as days went on it started to be the entire boob. They also were pretty swollen - I could actually fill out my A cup! :haha: I know my my nipples hurt really bad on 10dpo - I remember being out with friends and my nipples just killed being pressed up against my padded bra! And in the afternoon a few days I had the tingly/shooting pain through nipples. :wacko:


----------



## InHisHands

ouch!!! i don't have any of that. In some ways i hope i never do, but still have a BFP.


----------



## NotNic

Mine were completly fine. They only started to ache in the last few days. Don't read too much into that though. Mine never hurt before AF unless OH was a bit rough with my nipples by mistake.

I'm okay Bea. I have to say ms can be a bit rough. I haven't actually vomited yet (sorry for tmi) but I have moments when I'm frightened I might. I wasn't feeling that clever on my journey to work today, so I got off and I'm now on a later train in. I do have to remember that it is considered a good sign, plus it reassures hubby that there is something in there. He really is worried that there might be nothing on the scan next week. We have also decided to tell my parents this week. I'm a bit concerned that I might be further along, in which case I won't be able to hide it 'til Christmas. We will tell my inlaws after the scan, and then keep mum for as long as possible. 

How is everyone else?

Jchic: Did I see on another thread that you have some positive news?


----------



## Srbjbex

InHisHands said:


> Snowflake, im curious ... you mentioned during your tww our boobs were sore the whole time. Was it the outter edges, the nipples, was it real bad or just if you brushed against it?
> 
> Nic, Bea, Bex - how were your boobs during the first two weeks before you got your BFP

My boobs grew (I reckon i went up about half a cup size!!!) and they fel really solid. Before Af they were always really solid and tender, but before BFP they were only solid and not tender. Really rounded if you know what I mean.

Nipples i noticed no difference.

Just proves that every is different!

Cant wait to hear when you are going to test Hands! I am feeling really really positive for you. you definitely deserve your BFP.:hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Awww... i really want one and struggle with the idea of why it hasn't happened yet. BTW woke up this morning, throat still sore, mucus is still there.. though a little more condesense... feel fine otherwise. Nipples are less sore.. so im thinking im out and that this is a cold. But who can ever tell besides time?

Nic - sorry that ms has gotten you. I get nausious easily as it is... i just bet ms is really going to get me. Shoot.. might be the best way to loose these couple of extra pounds i have.. .before i have to gain them right back. haha

Bex - Where are you at cycle wise? I hope you get another BFP real soon.


----------



## CHDickey

Hans we are all rooting for your BFP!!! I have read that a lot of women feel as though the are catching a cold as a symptom!!! Praying and keeping my fingers crossed!!!

As far as me, I have finally hit the stage of if it happens it happens. Cannot stress too much about it. My time will come!:) 

Have a great Friday ladies and mommys to be!!


----------



## InHisHands

CH, if you ever need to vent or anything like that we are here for you. This is our 10th month... so sometimes it is a long journey.


----------



## NotNic

I kind of thought I would lose a few pounds - but so far I weigh exactly the same as I did two weeks ago (which was actually about a pound or two more than I usually weigh - but I put that down to water retention. I would always retain water the week before AF). My BF put on 9lbs during her first tri, and she's a slim girl. She didn't have ms though and she did have an impressive rack by the end of that tri! :winkwink:


----------



## Srbjbex

To be honest, after you have had a miscarriage, then you have no real way of knowing where I am cycle wise. If I was squffy beofre then I will certainly be squiffy now! Mosy people say it takes 4 - 6 weeks for first period but who knows! I'm just enjoying having a month of NTNP and not day counting etc. (as soon as the :witch: comes then I will doing it all again). 

Saying that we havent actually :sex: yet, but I think this weekend will be the weekend which will be nice. I'm hoping for another BFP by Christmas, I think thats sensible, but who knows!

CH - It was in August when I thought eaxctly the same as you - "it will happen when it happens" - and thats when I got my BFP! There is a lot to be said for the old relaxing!


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning friends!

Bex - We fully welcome squiffy cycles here!

Nic - I weigh about a half pd more but I also am chalking it up to water retention. I have to admit I am a teeny bit bloated. Blah! I am really hoping that I don't gain too much weight between now and Christmas - I really want to keep it a secret at work!

Mrs. Bea - I really am trying to not stress and relish the fact that I feel great. But today is really a day that I just don't feel pregnant what so ever at all. Just my boobs hurt if I touch them. I really am quite nervous today. Just wish I felt something.


----------



## NotNic

Bex - I agree with Snowflakes. There's nothing wrong with a squiffy cycle!

CH - I agree with Bex! I think being relaxed about it really helped me.

Snowflakes - I felt fine up until last Friday. Kind of worryingly so. Enjoy it while you can! MS is not nice and apparently the pregnancy gods normally balance things out. If you don't get MS they often give you gas :haha: Neither are easy to hide at work! :D


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! TMI alert! I had the farts yesterday at work! And they were the smelly kind. I was so afraid someone was going to walk into my office! And I had the farts at home too and hubby kept calling them Preggo Farts and saying they are worse than just normal girl farts.


----------



## NotNic

There you go. The Pregnancy Gods have given you gas! :rofl:


----------



## MrsBea23

Evening all,

Hands - It all sounds good I really hope this is it for you. Do you know I am the sickyest person I know I am sick with a hangover sick when I get a shot and sick at the dentist but I have had absolutely no ms at all so you never know. I had sore bb's from about a week before AF was due until 9 weeks but it was the whole bb and rarely i would have shooting pains through the side.

CH - the month before my BFP I sort of just resigned myself to maybe never or it will happen when it does and i had loads of things planned for the next couple of months with drinking and going out involved and bam then next month BFP (I had to cancel so many things lol) so i defo think its the way to go.

Bex - I definitely think you will have your BFP before Christmas I have lots of PMA for you.

Nic - I have put on 8lbs! I didn't have any ms but I was sooooo hungry all the time and just ate like a maniac i am only 5'2 so it is pretty noticeable he he I just tell everyone I got way over excited in the US and put it on there.

Snowflake - Don't worry I was sooo stressed about not having symptoms and it has all been fine so don't let the lack of symptoms be a worry.


----------



## InHisHands

Sore throat is better today and my boobs twice today started to itch like when i was first developing. I wish that was a sign, but it probably is just in my head as my nipples are less sore. *shrugs* Wish AF would hurry up and get here so i can start over. And perhaps outside of doctor appointments... i can relax and not worry about BD on fertility week and i can get a BFP too.


----------



## CHDickey

Hands- thanks!! Venting to y'all really helps sometimes!!

Ladies- I am truly like "whatever". Going out for drinks tomorrow night, have a Halloween party, etc. Just gonna enjoy the ol DH and do what I would normally do!! I cannot be stressing over work and this too!! I figure I have no room to be negative if I am not constantly in the hunt!!

Those of you non worry warts- did y'all do anything the months of you BFP? Temping, , etc., or just went a natural? 

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## InHisHands

I would like to know the answers to CH question too :)

AFM - im on cd 30, 11 dpo. This morning i had some extreme cramping like AF was going to come. I was in Walmart and had to stop walking and crouch to the ground because it was so intense and i felt like i was going to throw up. And then they went away *shrugs* Also, my nipples aren't painful anymore. I figure she'll show up in the next few days.

On the pregnancy plus side though: i noticed around one of my teeth, that the gum line was red like it had been bleeding. I had a sore throat and mucus this morning.. but as soon as i got up and cleared it... my sore throat went away. I hasn't grown into a cold.

Either way, i think im going to prepare myself for AF and just relax and worry about working out and getting into better shape for myself (to feel better about who i am. I gained 24 pounds in the past two years due metab. slowing down. I'm not considered overweight yet, but im on the boarder (164 lbs and im 5'9" or 69"). Im 27 and i can't wear the clothes i used to when i was 18 anymore (size 9) and it's killing me LOL If i could at least go from a size 13 to a size 11... i would be happy. I think im going to focus my energy on that.


----------



## NotNic

I was all natural. The only thing I did do right at the beginning of the cycle was eat a lot of blueberries. I kept eating them until AF was originally due. I don't know if they delayed ovulation though. Have a lovely weekend CH. Sounds like you're going to have a fab one!

Hands - Keep us posted! When do you think you might have an answer?

xx


----------



## Srbjbex

I did blueberries too and I think they worked!! I also did my temps, they don't help fertility as such, but really gave me a sense of control and knowing where I was in my cycle, stops the uncertainty. Plus the accountant in me likes numbers to out on a graph!! 
I started using agnus cast us and evening primrose oil, but I gave up on them, because I think they actually delayed my ovulation which is the opposite effect of what I wanted !

Tonight I am enjoying a quiet night in with the husband. Just enjoyed Strictly, and now onto x factor.... Perfect Saturday night in! What's everyone else up to?


----------



## InHisHands

AF should show up Tuesday or Wednesday. If it doesn't i'll Test thursday or friday.

This weekend i plan on enjoying time with my husband and plan on hearing an awesome guest speaker at church sunday morning that im really looking forward to. So nothing but relaxation here.


----------



## snowflakes120

Ch & Hands - I BBT temped and did OPK's the BFP cycle. I also took the Evening Primrose Oil everyday from AF to OV. I don't get any EWCM and it didn't help produce any anyways - don't think it was much of help.

Bex - I am so like you - I am a total numbers gal - I got my degree in business and work with numbers all day long! I loved temping - as I am also a bit of a control freak and liked to see my chart come together. I am a dork - I know!

Hands - I hear ya on having to do something to keep busy. I need to dig out my sewing machine - I'd love to make a new purse or overnight bag or something. I really miss sewing and need to get back into it. Maybe I'll go to the fabric shop tomorrow to get some new pretty fabric! I think you just inspired me!

I too am having a quiet night in. Feels good! We're watching our favorite Hockey team play tonight on TV. Hubby was so cute last night. He made me a surprise dinner, bought me flowers and a pregnancy journal that has lots of cool info it in. I love him so much!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - maybe you can start making baby things... like a baby bag, blanket, shorts, booties, and etc since you like sewing.

As for me - My mucus/sorethroat has blown into a giant snot monster. I seriously think im producing more snot than i can blow out. I have been taking robotussim dm and benedryl.. but they aren't doing much. I really hope this is a baby that is doing this... but quite frankly if i get AF.. i will welcome antibiotics and nyquil with an open heart.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey everyone!!!:) happy Monday! Here's to a week with no AF hands, and the big O for those of us waiting!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Oh where wouldyou purchase primrose oil? How does that help your cycle?


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone!

CH - In the UK we can buy it from any chemist / drug store and health food shop. It can be found quite easily. I'm not sure what it does though.

Hands - Hope you're feeling better and it is a baby causing your discomfort.

Good luck with o'ing everyone! x


----------



## Srbjbex

Well, I actually wouldnt mind AF arriving so I can start fully fledged TTC again - so, Hands, if you see her coming, tell her she is not needed over there and just send her over to pond to me!!

CH - I got my Primrose Oil from Holland and Barrett online, but not sure if they ship to the US, but might be worth having a look. 

Hopw everyone had good weekends!


----------



## InHisHands

if AF comes bex... maybe we will be close in cycle since im about 2 weeks off of everyone else now. I have some mild cramping today.. but mostly i just feel miserable due to the cold symptom. I really hope you get your AF soon.

As for everyone else... im praying that beans stay sticky and for the rest of us to get a BFP soon.


----------



## snowflakes120

CHDickey said:


> Oh where wouldyou purchase primrose oil? How does that help your cycle?

I got mine from Target - It was in a blue bottle. They are in with all the vitamins. I took one capsule a day - be forewarned those things are freaking huge!! It is supposed to help your body make more EWCM.

I really hope you all get your BFP's really soon!

Hands - I love that idea - When I find out what I am having - bc I am a total planner and could never wait! Too impatient too - I would love make some of my baby's stuff. My mom made like all of my clothing!!

And Bex - I hope you get AF soon.

I had some cramping last night and it kinda scared me - I woke up today and they are gone. Phew - I have to admit - I was a bit worried as they stuck around for like 5-6 hrs. :growlmad:

Hubby's school posts the class schedules for next semester today - I really hope that its a good one for him so he can work more than 15 hrs a week next semester - It would help us sooo much!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well I spoke too soon. Pardon my swearing. But the school schedule that he has to take sucks ass!! He'd work even less. I think we are going to have to take a class out of the Spring semester and he'll have to take it over the Summer so he can work more than 1 day a week. OMG. Just another bump in the road.


----------



## NotNic

How rubbish! Can he do any extra tutoring to help bring some more money in? Don't worry about the cramps hun. I have had a lot of cramping. You just have to remember that your uterus is stretching and using muscles that you don't tend to use all that much. Plus some of the cramping might actually be trapped wind or hunger cramps. It's easy to think the worse, but stay positive. If the cramps make you breathless or are painful, or you have spotting then go check it out, but if not then you should be fine.

Bex - Hope that CD1 comes soon so you can get going. xx

Hands - I hope CD1 doesn't come for you. Fingers crossed for you! xx 

CH - Lots of :dust: coming your way! xx


----------



## InHisHands

Just so you all know i had some brown/pink discharge last night.. but not enough to get on my underwear. I have some this morning too.. but again not enough to get on my underwear. I think she is going to show her ugly head come the next 24 hours... Im handling the news pretty well though. I've caught myself singing this morning despite it :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - I'm holding out hope for you! You never know - it could be implantation! So happy to hear you are singing too! That's always good news!

AFM, I am at 5 weeks today and an apple seed. :) Kinda bummed thought I'd for sure have some more symptoms by now. Even if it is just some tiredness - I feel full of energy! Today I feel so normal it's scary - boobs don't even that much hurt anymore! Awe well. C'est la vie!


----------



## NotNic

Hands my implantation bleed was just like that. I was so convinced at the time I was out that I didn't test for a whole week! That would be amazing if this is it for you.

Snowflakes I didn't feel anything until just shy of two weeks after my BFP. I don't think Mrs Bea had anything either in the beginning. Enjoy it while it lasts. Also I feel so much more alert now than I did pre-BFP. I am sleeping brilliantly in comparison and feel much more refreshed (except when I feel a bit green!)

Mrs Bea - How are you atm? 

Hope everyone else is good. xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay for your apple seed! 

CH - have you finished AF yet?? Ready to get going on the :sex: 

I know we are not supposed to be trying yet but we :sex: last night (and on Saturday). Just because we wanted to, not because we are trying, but still cant help the nagging little thought....just maybe we timed it just right!

Not telling any off that to husband though, so at least he remains relaxed about it all!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Congrats your baby looks like an Ear? ROTFL I'm so excited for you :)

Bex- i do hope you get your sticky bean soon. I feel so deeply for your lost and hope you get a sticky one soon.

AFM - I got out a day liner.. prepared for AF. I have brown discharge.. BUT ALL DAY it was NEVER enough to actually get on the pad. So i thought i would trick AF.. and took the pad off.. knowing she would get me and my khaki white pants too... and she didnt. So im sitting here padless... just daring her to show her ugly head. I'm trying to remian calm with the idea that this whole cyle has been off so maybe im just spotting longer than i normally do too.. and with me being sick.. maybe she's just taking her slow time coming around. "Hands... DO NOT GET YOUR HOPES UP" I just can't do that to myself this month. No testing for me... Nope Im not pregnant.. .AF is just being difficult. yup yup yup


----------



## CHDickey

Hands you sound just like me!! I am thinking about you!! I am cd7 and well just doing what we normally do no pressure!

Go to the doctor next week! Fingers crossed everything comes back ok!!


----------



## InHisHands

wow CH you get to baby dance in less than a week. How cool. What do the doctors plan on doing during your visit?


----------



## CHDickey

Well it's for my annual, so I will get that done and also ask some questions about hormone levels etc!


----------



## InHisHands

Well im still "spotting" Im not even sure if i should consider it spotting. It never touches my underwear .. and is bearly noticeable... more just like just a touch of brown mixed in with my cm.

I know i got a postive Ovulation test on CD 19... but maybe i didnt actually ovulate for a day after that or so... which would throw my cycle off for another day or two and explain the spotting...
OR
Since i have a cold... i bet she's just delayed a few days.. i've heard that is quite common.

I don't think im pregnant. I have no symptoms. Im not tired, not moody (really happy if anything), my nipples aren't sore anymore, and besides some cramping and throbbing pains near the ovaries.. i really have nothing to go on. *shrugs*


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - If it makes you feel better - I am pregnant and I have nothing to go by and no symptoms!! I still don't think your out yet! Keep that PMA girl!! I know, I know - my baby looks like an ear. And I totally LOL when I read your comment!! When I saw it yesterday - I was like ewww!! I have to look at that ugly picture for a week!! 

Bex - Get it girl! I have seen lots of girls on here get BFP again after a MC. 

Nic - Thanks for letting me know you didn't feel anything for 2 weeks. I got another week to go to hopefully feel something.

CH - I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to ask some questions, right??!! 

Mrs Bea - HI!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - post soon we miss you.

Mrs. Bea - have you done any baby buying yet?

CH - I really hope this month is it for you.

Bex - Just keep trying. That's all any of us can do.

Snow - Thanks :) I'm sure your baby will grow into its ear.. someday. lol And i agree, can't wait till your picture changes. BTW I'm trying to not have PMA so i dont get upset when she does come.


I know i told everyone i would test tomorrow if she didnt come... but if she doesnt show up by tomorrow, i think i would be too scared to test and see a BFN. *sighs* She'll probably show up today.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Hands - Sorry you still don't know one way or the other yet, I really hope it is a BFP for you.

Snowflake - Honestly don't worry about the lack of symptoms I have had none at all really and have been so stressed about it but wish now I could of just relaxed and enjoyed to lack of symptoms lol. There is always something to stress about though i had a LETZ a few years ago and I just found out this can cause an incompetent cervix so that is the thing I am stressed about at the moment lol.

CH - CD8 today time to get bd'ing if you are going to do SMEP this month woo hoo.

Bex - Imagine what a nice surprise it will be for DH if you do get a BFP he he, fx'd you get it soon.

Nic - I am doing well today been off work all week sick and today is the 1st day I have felt human again so wrapped with that. How are you getting on? Are you going to get a private scan or just wait until your 12 week one?

So I for some reason decided to look back to the start of this thread and there are quite a few girls that started on this thread and have since got BFP's so this really is quite a lucky thread really. It was quite fun reading all my posts before my BFP.

Although I did notice that Newbie lisette who was with us for a long time and even when she got her BFP had a MMC at 9 weeks the poor thing I hope she is ok.


----------



## MrsBea23

oops hands you posted while I was writing, I really hope she doesn't turn up today hun fx'd for you truly.

I haven't bought anything yet but think I will start soon, i will at least start sorting out the nursery and getting the new blinds and things soon.


----------



## NotNic

Hello lovelies!

Hands - I saw a lot of BFN's before I got that BFP. It's just practice for the real thing! :D Also when I tested and got a BFN I found it lot less stressful than rushing to the bathroom every ten minutes to check for AF. Bizarrely I think they kept me calm. Yes I was sad, but after 3 of them I just started taking it in my stride. You know one day you'll poas and it will give you the answer you are looking for! 

I know what you are saying about pma, but I do think it makes you feel better. You do sound much more positive. You don't have to think 'I am definitely pregnant', but I do believe that thinking 'I still stand a chance'. If AF does show then you have lots to be positive about. You are finished with a squiffy cycle, you are no longer in limbo and you get to try again. When I didn't get my BFP and hope was fading, that was the bit that upset me. I could cope with not being pregnant, but I couldn't handle not being able to try. 

Snow - Glad I've reassured you. You'll be moaning in two weeks that you are suffering! If you do get ms then try to eat something as soon as you can in the morning. Don't wait to feel hungry or sick. Also I find having a drink by the bed at night and carrying a bottle of water or diluted squash with me to sip as and when helps stop my stomach from getting too empty.

CH - Yippee for baby dancing! Enjoy.

Bex - Wishing you a very speedy BFP too. I would love for us all to be bump buddies together.


xxxx


----------



## NotNic

Mrs Bea - I did the same and wrote over you! I'm trying to hide my typing while I'm working (oops) and it takes an age to do a msg surreptiously! He he!

I am having an early scan on the NHS with the Early Pregnancy Unit. Since the difference in our two dates is pretty big they agreed it would make sense for me to have one. I'm so glad they agreed. I feel like I did a lot of waiting already, and waiting until 12 weeks seemed too long for me. I only have 43 hours to wait now. Eek!


----------



## MrsBea23

ooh that is exciting nic you get to see the bean wee hee.


----------



## Srbjbex

Ooo ladies we have been chatty on here today - I like it :thumbup:

Nic - sooo exciting about your scan - will you finally get and EDD then?? Cant wait to hear how you get on. 

Bea - lovely to hear from you, if I was you, I would be really impatient and just want to finish work already!! Have you told your boss that you are expecting? I had always thought I would wait the full 12 weeks before saying anything, but I let him know when I have my mc (and he was really lovely about it) so now I guess he knows that I am TTC anyway so will be expecting the news at some point.

Today I had a meeting and the director who was leading the meeting (who is lovely and who I really get on with) is 7 months pregnant, and a lady who also used to work on that client is currently off on maternity leave. And there was a big joke in the meeting how there must be something about people who work on *client*, always getting pg - It made me so sad. I know I'm going to come across this all the time, but at that moment I just want to say "And I'm pregnant too!!"

Hands - completely understand you not wanting to get your hopes up, its so heartbreaking, but I KNOW you will get there one day when the time is right. Could be this cycle, could be next, but I know me, you and CH are not far behind.

I have seen a few of Lisette's posts over in the miscarriage forums. It's really sad news, I hope she is ok, and has found lots of lovely people to send her hugs and love like you guys have all done for me on here!

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Well... im home from work. AF didnt show up *shrugs* Maybe tonight. -- I wonder how long a cold can delay AF.

Im 15dpo today. Normally my LP is 13-15 days ... though last month i had 3 positive Ovulation tests.. so my LP could have been 15-17... which means i guess she could show up in two days from now and im just off.

Hubby keeps looking in the trash can for tampons. :haha: AND he thinks Im the WEIRD one.


----------



## NotNic

Hands that's so funny! I love how on board you husband is with TTCing. That's really fab you can share things. My husband was / is a bit clueless about TTC and pregnancy. In general he is a bit clueless! For the UK girls I just had a conversation with hubby that was like watching an episode of TOWIE. He asked me if it was winter yet, and I said not yet. To which he responded "so we're in Spring then?".:rofl: He is 31 and went to uni!!

Bex I'm so glad that we are able to support you. I'm always sending my love and happy thoughts to you. I'm here whenever you need me. :hugs: 

Really wishing it was Thursday night so I have only one more sleep to wait. Fingers crossed all is good and healthy. I can't wait to have an EDD and get to find out which fruit I am!

Off to bed now. Sweet dreams everyone and lots of sticky babydust to everyone. Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

I am so excited for your scan Nic.. you will have to tell us all about it


----------



## InHisHands

Wanted to update you ladies. This morning i had some really watery CM with brown in it and so i didn't want to test. I debated it... my boobs don't hurt and etc but whats throwing out a few dollars to test?

My BFP line came up before the control line! Nice and DARK PINK!!!! No evap line.. a solid dark pink line. I just started crying immediately. And the first question that came to my mind was "Does this mean i am pregnant?" LOL it is just so unreal.

It has been a little bean this whole time that has made me into a snot factory. Gonna to set up a doc appointment.


----------



## Srbjbex

HANDS!!!!! that is amazing news!!!! your doc was right after all!!!

Huge huge congratulations!!!!!!!!!1

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

Thought you guys would want to see.
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NotNic

Hooray!!! I am so (excuse the swearing!) bloody excited for you Hands!!!! :happydance: I have been wishing and hoping this was it for you and I have had a feeling that this was coming. Your lines look just like mine did. No doubting them at all!!

Ah, I am honestly over the moon for you. xxx


----------



## NotNic

I am so excited, that I have a stupid grin on my face and I'm kind of dancing in my seat! :D


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG HANDS!!! I am soooooooo very very very happy for you!! There is nooo doubting those lines!! I so had a feeling that this was your month! I really did!! You guys did it on your squiffy cycle too! And your weirdo Dr was right!

And because I have short cycles our dates aren't really all that far apart!! Look at us!! We can be bump buddies too!! Haha - Your gonna be an ear tomorrow!!

Nic - Can't wait to know your EDD and for you to get your scan done!


----------



## NotNic

I am ridiculously excited about things now. I hope Pip is dancing around too! :) I can't wait for tomorrow (touch wood it goes okay) and last night I got my letter about my booking in appt with my midwife for next Friday. It all feels real. 

This IS a lucky thread. Plus we now have some common links for a BFP. 1) Belong to this thread. 2) Eat a lot of blueberries and 3) Have a squiffy cycle! :)

.


----------



## MrsBea23

OMG I have only just managed to get on today Hands that is awsome yay I am sooo pleased for you hun wee hee. I bet your hubbie is over the moon as well.

Nic - I love TOWIE. I wish my husband was a bit daft at times he is always right and it drives me nuts lol. Good luck at your scan tomorrow and remember if its under 7 weeks you might not see a heart beat but that is fine so don't stress.

Bex - I told my boss today actually, I didn't want to say anything until I knew the NT was all ok. I am sure you will get your sticky BFP before Christmas so you will be one of those pregnant women at work soon lol.

:wave: hi everyone else, I can't believe how many BFP's we have had on this thread it is super lucky. I am on an over 30's thread and have been for about 7 months and only 3 of us have got BFP's so far!


----------



## Srbjbex

What a wonderful happy thread today I love it! How is your OH taking the news Hands? Was he with you when you took the test?!

Bea - you were the first and the original on this thread to get their BFP so i think you are created hte luck for the thread - and it means you are going to be the first to pop :haha::haha:

CH - its just you and me now to join the gang. We can do it - DEFINTELY by Christmas!!

Oh and I love TOWIE too! Shuuut uuuup!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I think my ticker might be off 5 days since i ovualted 5 days later than normal... either way... looks like our due date will be about a week or less apart!! Can't get much closer than that.

Nic - Tell us how your appointment went!!! We want a Due Date!!!! oh and BTW you can add number 4. Most of us used the doggie style position on our BFP month (if i remember right) .. i know i did. Thats the one thing i did different this month.

Ch- Have you started baby dancing yet?

Bex - I just know that you and CH will get your BFP's soon!!!! Then the six of us (Bea, you, CH, Nic, Snow, and I can be bump buddies together)

Bea- I'm so happy that you have had a healthy pregnancy. I know i took some toxic meds (Cat. B pregnancy drug) about 3 weeks ago... that i need to tell the obgyn about and im praying that those don't affect the baby. Did you worry much, or just sat back and enjoyed it all? Are you showing yet?

AFM - i was really thirsty today and felt consipated. Also was having cramps like AF was going to show and dripping watery CM. I went to the doc and they are doing a blood test and are going to get back with me to confirm it.. .and then do a consult for a obgyn. I can't believe this is really happening!!! I'm gonna have a Dexter or Hannah in my arms.

Thank you guys for all of your support and happiness!!! I dont know how i would have done it emotionally without you guys. I am truly Blessed.


----------



## NotNic

My OH is like an overgrown andrex puppy sometimes! I know he is going to ask some crackers at the scan tomorrow! He has me in stitches with some of his questions. Can't wait for the morning now!


----------



## InHisHands

Doctor confirmed with a blood test. I am PREGNANT!!!!!!! The OBGYN will call in 3 to 5 days to set up an appointment... YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## NotNic

Congratulations Hands! Woo hoo! Did they give you an EDD? 

My scan went well this morning. They saw a heartbeat plus there is only one. Yay! (Hubby is a twin and there are a lot of twins on both sides so I was a wee bit concerned!) They have given me an EDD of the 10th June, however I have had another look at my dates and that means I got spotting really early at 6DPO, so I wouldn't be surprised if at my next scan they bring my date forward a couple of days - which the nurse said isn't uncommon. It is really reassuring for me, but I think my OH got much more out of it than I did. I think he was concerned there was nothing there whereas I was sure. I would've had to have a really overactive imagination to conjure up ms! :D

What it does mean, is that I, Snowflakes and Hands will all be due in June! Woo hoo!


----------



## InHisHands

YAY Nic!!!! That is soooooo wonderful!!! I am so glad that the scan went well!!!!

They havent given me an EDD ... but according to my ovulation date (because i did have a positive opk)... my EDD would be June 26th. -- That is my hubby's dad's birthday. 

And i found out last night that hubby's sister is due with number 4 in march ... so we will have a cousin that is around the same age :D (not that we live near each other lol) 

If they go by the date of my last period... my EDD will be June 21st. That is what my tickers are showing. So when i go in, i might have to push them back 5 days... just waiting to hear what the doctor has to say.

I still have snot everywhere and im coughing up chunks now and my voice is really strained. I really hope it gets better soon or that the obgyn will know of some better more effective meds i can take that will be safe. Robitussin dm and benedryl just aren't doing the job.

Snow - do you have any symptoms yet? Are your boobs still sore? Mine aren't sore.... yet.


----------



## CHDickey

Good morning ladies!!! Have a fabulous Friday and here's to restful weekends, good news, and for me BD-ing!!! :)


----------



## NotNic

LOTS of :dust: CH. You can do it! :) xx


----------



## InHisHands

Im rooting for you CH. I hope that this is your month girl!!!!


Nic, Snow, Bea - has it set in for you... that this really is happening and that something is growing inside of you? In less than a year, you are gonna have spitup and poop everywehre. I am sitting here just a little dumbfounded by it all.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls!!

Hands - Congrats on your ear today!! :haha: Still just my boobs. Have had a few twinges this AM. But basically just the tender boobs still! I've been eating extra fiber and drinking lots of water to hopefully combat the constipation. When I go home tonight I can look up what snotty meds are pregnancy safe on the list that my OBGYN gave me for you. Kinda jealous that you already had bloodwork - I don't get mine til Nov. 1 with my scan! Last night I remembered that one my cousins is getting married in October next year. Then I started thinking that I would have a 4 month old baby to tend to at the wedding, then I was thinking about driving 10-11 hrs home or flying home with a 4 month old baby. Oh lordy! I will do it as my cousins are basically my sisters and brothers - grew up in a very close family.

Nic - Hooray on your EDD!! :happydance: Just a bit before me!! And a scan!! Awesome news!! I am secretly hoping for the twins truthfully! But I highly doubt it! My mom is a twin and my dad has twin sisters. Hubby has twins in his family as well.

CH - Go hit those sheets this weekend girl! :haha:

Bex - How's your 2ww going so far?? How ya feeling? :thumbup:

Bea - Can't believe just 7 of y'all are pregnant. That is crazy. Glad you didn't tell me that before - I am 31 and would have been even more worried about how long this was going to take! Any bump pictures yet that we could see???!!! I want to see some belly girl! :blush:

AFM, Another one of my cousins found out yesterday that she is having a girl. She already has a boy so I am excited for her! I sooooo wanted to tell my mom our news last night when she told me about my cousin. But I am totally waiting til xmas!! Nothing else new... Anyone got anything fun planned for the weekend? We are having a date night tonight and going out to eat - not sure where yet though. And I'm not sure what else but I am sure something will pop up as usual. :winkwink:


----------



## NotNic

I'm off to a wedding! We're driving down early tomorrow morning and staying down at the coast for the weekend. Its one of my eldest school friends and I'm so excited to see her get married. She's greek so the party is going to be so much fun. Can't wait! :)


----------



## InHisHands

I'm going to my brother's wedding tomorrow. All this wedding talk! How cool. I've never been to a greek wedding before Nic. Have Fun!!!!

Snow, twins?! After reading stuff online today about what it is like when you take your newborn home and everything you need to know... i think one is plenty!!! Nerves are starting to hit me already!! LOL

BTW - i called the OBGYN. I have an appointment Nov 15th... to do medical history and etc... and from there i will make another appointment which will be my first REAL one :) This is all happening too fast all the sudden. Where are the brakes?


----------



## Srbjbex

hehe - I'm trying to pretend to myself that its not a real 2ww, its only really a 2ww until the :witch: arrives. Seeing as we only BD'd a couple of times around what I think was the right time (who knows, no opks or temps for me this month so relying on good old fashioned nature to tell me!) it is highly unlikely. But still got secret hope....:blush:

I have decided that if still no witch on 4th November I am going to test - thats 6weeks after miscarriage - and also is my birthday, so it would be a good birthday pressie if it is good news. 

Looks like we have a lot of twin family history on this thread! I have twin brother and sister - they are 18 and just started uni....so maybe we could all end up with twins!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

oh...and this weekend not doing too much. Cheering husband along in the Birmingham half marathon (rather him than me!!) 

yay for all the weddings! I like weddings, my brother got engaged last weekend - they havent set a date yet but I really hope I have the dilemma of having a baby with me!!

Actually, when I got married in March, my maid of honor was very very pregnant and gave birth the following day!!!!!!!! Close call!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Weddings and twins!! I had a prego in my wedding and another bridesmaid who had hers 2 weeks before!!:)

Yeah- my DH has twin cousins and his grandfather was a twin! I have twin cousins and a set of great grandparents that were twins too!! How funny if one of us ended up with doubles!!

I cannot wait to hear what y'all are having and names!:)


----------



## Swangrl

i asked my dr when i went last monday and she said every other day to BD is better you can deplete sperm i guess!!!! so thats what we did. I am testing on 26th if the witch hasn't showed up yet!! Good luck everyone and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Swangrl

i asked my dr when i went last monday and she said every other day to BD is better you can deplete sperm i guess!!!! so thats what we did. I am testing on 26th if the witch hasn't showed up yet!! Good luck everyone and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## InHisHands

I hope you get your BFP swan

CH - are you using opks? Do you know/think you have ovulated ... or in the next few days?

Update Symptom for me: Hubby and i were grocery shopping tonight and we walked by one of those food vendors and she was cooking some meat (some sort of steak)... i started dry heaving on the spot and have been sick to my stomach "queezie" ever since. Cooked meat GAG!!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Woke up at 12am with a queezie.. restless stomach feeling. So im up on here drinking water and eating crackers. Please don't tell me this is what i have to look forward to (or worse)

Has anyone else experienced this, or have troubles sleeping?


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw hands sorry to hear you had a rough night!! Hope you got some sleep in the end. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NotNic

The smell thing is quite common Hands. I'm afraid that ms really isn't fun like that. Personally I don't have a problem sleeping but a lot of girls do. They suggest that you have a light snack - a slice of toast before bed, and have a drink and either some crackers or a Ginger biscuit next to the bed in case you wake up queasy. I find eating a little and often helps. Sorry it's hit you so soon. :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

i only got 3 more hours of sleep.... bringing up the total to 6 ... sleep 3 hours ... up for 4 and 1/2 hours ... sleep 3 hours. I am feeling better this morning though ans Hopefully i'll be able to sleep tonight.

Thanks for the advice nic. I'll try taking the crackers to bed tonight.

Another thing i have noticed is that due to hormones, i am very territorial over hubby and constantly wanting to cling on him LOL Poor man is getting loved to death.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Ok- I am such a dumbo!!!

YEAH hands!!!!!!!! So super excited for you!!!

Here's what happened, my DH was on my phone and saw the thread and started reading it and I lost my spot!!! He didn't know I was on a forum, so so funny. He didn't understand any of the acronyms, so we had to have a conversation!! It was absolutely hilarious!! Do any of y'all's hubby's know about the thread? Mine was completely annamored!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Haha CH!

I have told my husband all about you lovely ladies on this thread and how you keep me all sane!and I always update him each time one of you has got their BFP! I've also taught him a few of the acronyms....he likes POAS best!


----------



## InHisHands

Yes my hubby knows about the thread and i update him on how you all are doing. He even reads through the posts over my shoulder while im getting "updated." He is totally into this pregnancy and wants to know everything i know. Hubby's favorite thing is the baby dancing emote :sex: :haha:


BTW - sickness comes and goes and my boobs went up a whole cup size in a day and a half. Had to go bra shopping this afternoon... and i started getting that shooting pain in one of my boobs that snow mentioned earlier. Ugh! Oh and hubby says i have a constant smile plastered to my face and glow... aaaawwwwww


CH - did you get to baby dance yet?

Bex - its good to hear from you this weekend. It gets quiet around here on the weekends... everyone spending time with hubby i am assuming.


----------



## Srbjbex

Yep it does get quiet...! I'm normal lingering around though...

I've just watched the last ever episode of Spooks (do you get that in the US?).... Amazing! Feel like I need some time now to recover! Good job TOWIE is on to counteract the tension!


----------



## InHisHands

I don't think we do Bex.

BTW you guys were right... the 1st Trimester forum is scary! They would have you believe 50 percent of all pregnancies end in a miscarriage over there... and not the 10-25 percent that statistics say. Post after post about pregnancy abnormalities. It kind of got me worked up tonight.. thinking about all of that.. so i closed that window out.


----------



## CHDickey

I will have to let him know about the other hubbies!! I has asked all about you guys! He's so cute! I thought at first he would be weirded out because he was worried about me obsessing there for a while, but since I have calmed down he's all about it. Do have to say, my sisters bday is tomorrow and she was hoping her present was that I'm pregnant. Oh well!!

Kind of worried about my dad! He's been battling a rough case of colon cancer, and we (my sister and I) think it might be back:(. We will know more in the 15th of November. Fingers crossed. 

Did have some EWCM yesterday and today. Totally quit temping this month. Didn't get to BD except for tonight, but will be on it like crazy at least until Wednesday. Only on CD12 today. Earliest I have ever O'ed has been cd13, so again fingers crossed!!


----------



## NotNic

Sorry to hear that you are concerned about your Dad Hun. Fingers crossed the results are all clear. xx

My hubby knows all about the thread. I don't think he has read it, but when ever our cycle was a bit squiffy, he would often ask what my friends on the forum thought! :) 

Hands don't worry about the First Tri. As a rule you'd be more inclined to reach out for support when things are bad, so that looks really disproportionate . I don't read any threads like that as I don't think they are very helpful unless you are experiencing the same thing. It's sad but most losses happen when there is nothing you can do. Becoming stressed isn't helpful. I also don't read the nub guesses or scan threads. I want to stay team yellow and I don't want to learn how to guess what we have.

Hope you're all okay. Keep us posted Bex and CH. We so want you to get your BFP xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Ch - Hubby knows that I am on a forum but doesn't really know much more than that. I occasionally will talk about my friends on my baby board (you guys) to him. Sorry to hear about your dad - hope things are ok at the appt in Nov.

Bex - Never heard of spooks - but just the name of it sounds like something I would be totally scared of and wouldn't watch! 

Hands - As with Nic - I don't open any of those threads at all. I just kinda mosey on by.

Nic - Can't believe you are staying team Yellow! I give ya props!

AFM, not much going on. We went to a Buy Buy Baby this weekend and looked at a bunch of stuff - I mostly wanted to look at furniture as I want to get the nursery put together already! Found a set I really like but want to go to a few more places as well. I want to find out the sex before we start painting or anything. Plus I need to move a ton of stuff out of the future nursery room 1st anyways. So it really won't be for a while. I feel asleep so early Fri & Sat night and still slept in on Sunday. So I think the tiredness is starting to kick in. Felt a tiny tiny bit queasy this am - ran into work and forced myself to eat some oatmeal to make myself feel better even though I had no appetite to eat it.


----------



## NotNic

Yep, hubby and I definitely want to stay Team Yellow, much to my Mum's annoyance! I've always thought of it as finding out what Father Christmas is bringing you before Christmas Day :haha:

I haven't even started to think about nursery stuff yet. We have put an offer on a house in hubby's childhood street and have a few more places lined up to see in case that falls through. We're hoping to buy somewhere and move before Easter which should be a good time to decorate. Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girlies,

Snow - I have been having a bit of a low week but when I read your comment on spooks it made me laugh out loud so thanks hun. I have started the nursery but i am having all the furniture and blinds white and then when I find out what I am having I will add the other bits. I am thinking jungle for boy and just general pink for a girl.

Bex - I watched TOWIE last night. I don't like Sam and Mark together! and I hate Kirk urgh! Any news from your end? Any sign of AF?

CH - My DH knows about everyone, when he 1st found out I wasn't on this thread though so he has only read my over 30's and TTC thread. Good luck with the BD this week hun. So so sorry to hear about your dad i really hope it hasn't come back. I will be thinking of you.

Nic - Oooh that is exciting where is the house? Are you looking to stay in London?

Hands - I am soo pleased for you that you are so happy that is great i wish I could enjoy it more but I just seem to worry about everything. 

AFM I had a bit of bad news on Friday that threw me a bit. I have a 1 in 203 chance the baby having a trisomy which is a pretty high chance but not quite high enough to warrant testing so I just have to wait and see. Hopefully if it is anything major like Edwards they will see it at my 20 week scan, I have done a bit of research though and if it is downs then I would keep it anyway but the others are fatal so thats the scary bit at the moment. I must admit this pregnancy has never quite felt right so I am not all that shocked.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - Spooks is about spies - set at MI5 in London. It's very good if you get a chance to ever see it and you like drama! Although I always really need to concentrate when I watch it as it gets quite complicated sometimes!

CH - really sorry to hear about your Dad, I really hope he is ok. Sending loads of positive thoughts across the sea! And loads and loads of babydust to you for the next few days. 

Nic - exciting news about the move. Let us know where you are going! 

Hands - stay away from scary threads, and just focu on your little bean growing inside you!!! Keep positive. 

Bea - I agree re Sam and Mark - she should know better!! really sorry to hear about your bad news - what exactly is trisomy? Im not sure? hugs :hugs:

AFM - no AF yet, but boobies are starting to feel a bit pre-AF. little bit tender inside. based on my normal periods (althoug my last one was on 7 august so a while ago!!) I think I have about a week before AF will come based on how my boobs feel. It would make sense as that would be 14dpo from when Im guessing I O'd.


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrs. Bea - Can they do a CVS or even an amnio to get more results? 

I know my dr. already told me to sit down and chat with hubby to start thinking about what we would do if some results came back less than favorable in our future so we are on the same page. Mainly, she wants to know if we would want to do the extra testing to figure out more if there showed a problem or if we would want to just hope for the best. She said that there is a 5% false positive meaning that it comes back as a possible issue but really isn't anything at all. 

Bex - Hahaha! Spies! I thought it was about ghosts! I hate everything with ghosts or aliens!


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - unfortunately the cutoff here is 1 to 150 so I have no other options just have to wait and see! I think it is 1 to 250 over there. Hopefully the 20 week scan will be able to put my mind at ease. i think it is good of your doc to bring it up now I didn't really know anything about it before the scan.

Bex - Trisomy's are Down syndrome 21 and then 2 other's 18 and 13(?) I think which mean the baby would either be stillborn, late miscarry or only live for a few months. 13 and 18 are very rare though so I am really hoping it is not one of them and I don't know if I would abort a downs baby anyway. I always thought I would but now it is more of an option I don't think I could.
If it is AF then at least you get to start trying again soon and the positive is you know you can get pregnant, it might not be though it could be another BFP i will be waiting to find out excitedly.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw bea, hope you're ok! Try and stay positive. Hopefully the 20week scan will show you all is ok, and that you are half way through with nothing to worry about. Sending super hugs up to Edinburgh for you! :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

CH - Hope you have a happy 2 tww!!!! Im hoping this is your month!!!

Nic - I'm excited about your move. What a great time for new beginnings.

Bex - Maybe AF won't show up at all because you'll be pregnant again

Bea - Hang in there. That is still a low percentage. How can you tell if a pregnancy feels right or not?

Snow - I've been having stomach pains that sometimes leads into barfing sensations, and i don't have much of an appetite either. I hope our little beans are getting enough nutrients. Do you get little mild throbbing pains on your sides like pain level of 1 or 2 on a scale of 1-10?

AFM - my radiant face, stomach pains, and boobs are going to give me away LOL I don't know if i can wait till after Thanksgiving. people are already suspecious. I had a little bit of brown tinge in my CM this morning.. kind of scared me. but nothing more since. There is a part of me that is like any other mother... caucious and concern about baby's health... but there is another part of me that is just so sure this baby is going to come out fine and healthy. Not sure if that is instinct or wishful thinking.


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my dad!! I truly appreciate it!!

Bea- I know no one would ever wish for a baby with difficulty, but if it makes you feel any better I have a 30 year old sister with downs and she is the light of our lives. When life gets hard, she reminds us to be thankful for what we have!! We are so blessed to have her in our lives. 

My mother and father were on 60 minutes because of her because 30 years ago people opted to let their children die. My father decided two things that day, one he would design children's hospitals and two God gave him this child so it was his responsibilty to give her the fullest life possible. 

Again, I know no one would wish complications on their baby, but to me downs kids are the best!! They are truly carefree and so happy!

I will keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I am having a bit of a down day today. I am feeling super nervous and scared for baby. Today I am 6 weeks and haven't got barely any symptoms. I so thought that by now that I would feel another 1 symptom at least but nothing still. And even my 1 - my boobs - don't hurt quite as much. I just don't know. I have my appt in exactly 1 week but I just feel that they aren't going to find a heartbeat. I am already counting myself out before I even go. I feel like something would have progressed by now. I just don't know. I feel very unconfident today. I know it isn't good for baby for me to be worried and I should be positive but it's hard when I just don't feel pregnant. I feel 100% normal - nothing out of the ordinary. And I know I should be feel happy that I feel good but I don't. 1 week can't come soon enough - I will be at the doctors at exactly this time. Oh man, I just can't wait. Patience is not something I am good at.


----------



## MrsBea23

Wow CH that is an amazing story your parents sound awesome! 
I have done quite a bit of research and really wouldn't mind having a child with downs. Initially I guess I thought if I had a choice why bring a child on to this earth that is going to have a harder life than they need to (the stigma and health wise) but everything I have read says downs children these days lead a normal life and have lots of friends and they are super happy, it is the Edwards that has me worried but I am sure it will all be fine. 
Thanks for telling me your story though it makes me feel much better.
 
Snow - I know this is easy to say but try not to stress I had no symptoms and could of sworn I wasn't pregnant the whole way through still have nothing although it is not so worrying now I am in second tri and can get my doppler out anytime and listen to the heartbeat. I really don't want you to worry your pregnancy away the way I have, it is totally natural for symptoms to come and go honestly.

Bex - Thank you hun :hugs:, I met a friend for lunch that knows I am pregnant and talked things through with her and I feel much more positive today. 

Hands - If you are worried about the baby getting all the nutrients it needs make sure you are taking a good pregnancy vitamin. Don't worry though the baby takes what it needs and you get left with anything else lol. I think if you really want to tell people then do I kind of wish I had then there wouldn't be so much stress hiding it.

AFM I think half the problem was that I didn't want to tell anyone until we got the results back from the 12 week scan and that was only Friday and so that is over 10 weeks of knowing I am pregnant and not talking to anyone about it and trying to hide it and lying all the time about why I wasn't drinking and not going out so I didn't have to lie and I think it has made me feel like this is something bad and not good but now it is time to start enjoying it and not stress anymore.

Thanks girls for listening I think I just needed to get this out, I don't think I even realised it myself until I wrote it down.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - really sorry to hear you are having a down day! Please try and stay positive...loads of women don't have any symptoms for ages and ages. Try not to fret, and take Bea's advice about focussing on enjoying your first tri. :hugs:

Bea - you sound much better today. You make sure you stay positive too!!:thumbup:

CH - your parents really do sound like amazing people! 

No update from me today really. Just waiting for :witch:. Husband and I have decided that we will celebrate AF arriving because it is good news. BUT ..I can't help but notice 'pregnancy symptoms'....today noticed I had very veiny boobs. Argh, I am not meant to be doing this!!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Thank you!!!!!!!! Sweetie, just wanted to let you know, my stomach pains, sleeplessness, decreased appetite, and cramps all went away today. No symptoms besides swollen boobs.. and i started wondering if something is wrong too due to the lack of symptoms. I have heard that symptoms come and go a lot.... like MrsB said. It makes me feel better to know others experience this too. Though i am probably more like 5 weeks (according to the positive opk versus first day of my last cycle which is what my ticker has) versus your 6 weeks. So just think positive... we are both at 5 weeks or beyond so the miscarriage rate has dropped in half.. leaving it 5-12.5 percent. The odds that we both miscarried due to the lack of symptoms is really low. I feel much better... both of our babies are just fine.

Bea - love your thought process and thank you for the reassurance.

Bex - sounds like you have a great attitude about AF or pregnancy.


----------



## CHDickey

Snow keep your head up. Many women never have symptoms. I have a friend that just had a baby and she said she misses being pregnant because she felt amazing. Hopefully this is just an amazing pregnancy with good news to come in a week.

So I went to the doctor today and she made me feel so much better. First of all I dated a creep for 3 years in college and needless to say I had somethings happen that I am afraid has caused infertility. Without going into to too much detail. I told my new doctor everything and her response was that my uterus is an A+ and ready for a baby, but because of my history she is willing to go in and do a HSG test to make sure there is no blockage. I do not know if you have heard of it, but it is where they shoot dye into your uterus to check for endo, scarring, and blockage. It is a 30 minute out patient procedure that has to be done between CD 5 and 10. They want me to wait until I start my next cycle and call day 1 to schedule the procedure, just in case I am preggers now. She said two things could happen, one I will get a piece of mind that nothing is blocked or find out where to start and two if there is scaring the test can cause the scar tissue to loosen and increase fertility. 

I feel a lot better. I was fully prepared for her to say well , "you haven't been trying long enough to worry, blah, blah, blah, but she made me feel like my concerns are real!! I feel so much better, I am almost ready for the next cycle just so I can know nothing is wrong!!

Anyways enough about me, I am praying for all you prego ladies that your pregnancies are very comfortable and full of love!!!

Bex- how are you holding up?

Hands- I am still so pumped for you!

Nic and Bea- i am so stoked the two of you are still hanging around, you two really know how to help keep the PMA keep going!!


----------



## CHDickey

MrsBea23 said:


> Wow CH that is an amazing story your parents sound awesome!
> I have done quite a bit of research and really wouldn't mind having a child with downs. Initially I guess I thought if I had a choice why bring a child on to this earth that is going to have a harder life than they need to (the stigma and health wise) but everything I have read says downs children these days lead a normal life and have lots of friends and they are super happy, it is the Edwards that has me worried but I am sure it will all be fine.
> Thanks for telling me your story though it makes me feel much better.
> 
> Snow - I know this is easy to say but try not to stress I had no symptoms and could of sworn I wasn't pregnant the whole way through still have nothing although it is not so worrying now I am in second tri and can get my doppler out anytime and listen to the heartbeat. I really don't want you to worry your pregnancy away the way I have, it is totally natural for symptoms to come and go honestly.
> 
> Bex - Thank you hun :hugs:, I met a friend for lunch that knows I am pregnant and talked things through with her and I feel much more positive today.
> 
> Hands - If you are worried about the baby getting all the nutrients it needs make sure you are taking a good pregnancy vitamin. Don't worry though the baby takes what it needs and you get left with anything else lol. I think if you really want to tell people then do I kind of wish I had then there wouldn't be so much stress hiding it.
> 
> AFM I think half the problem was that I didn't want to tell anyone until we got the results back from the 12 week scan and that was only Friday and so that is over 10 weeks of knowing I am pregnant and not talking to anyone about it and trying to hide it and lying all the time about why I wasn't drinking and not going out so I didn't have to lie and I think it has made me feel like this is something bad and not good but now it is time to start enjoying it and not stress anymore.
> 
> Thanks girls for listening I think I just needed to get this out, I don't think I even realised it myself until I wrote it down.

I am glad my story found you some comfort. If you have any questions, please never hesitate to ask. Still praying it is a perfectly healthy little baby bean!


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy hump day everyone! How is everyone doing today.

I am suddenly really busy at work (still there now) so I think it means I'll be putting the hours in the office for rest of the week. Which also means that I'll be popping into this thread way more frequently while I look for a distraction (currently researching the drains and sewers! - lovely)

So for a distraction, tell me what you have all done today...got to be more exciting than me. Although I nearly saw JLS at lunch time, apparently they were doindg a meet and greet outside my office but by the time I got down there they were gone.:shrug:

Exciting Wednesday events please post here......


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girlies!

I feel much better today. Sorry for the rant. Thank you girls for all your kind words - they really made me feel soooo much better! I tell ya - y'all are the best! I think my hormones were on overdrive! I went out yesterday and had fast food for lunch. Wendy's. It was the 1st I had something not so good for me since finding out I was PG. I felt a bit guilty after but got over it quickly...

Anyone have a gut feeling on what they are having. Like I have always said I only want girls. I jokingly have said my body will only produce girls. We have really only picked out girl names. I told my mom a few months ago that if I found out I would have a boy that I would need those 5 months after the anatomy scan to get over the fact and accept that it was a boy and not a girl. However, in my mind, when I think about me and my baby - I picture a boy. Like when I have mental images it is a boy. It is the oddest thing. I don't know why. Because all these years I have been saying girl girl girl!! I honestly will love a boy just as much as a girl truthfully. 

Ch - Awesome news about the HSG and your dr. FX for ya girlie!

Mrs. Bea - That is awesome about the doppler. I think I would go overboard on it!

Hands - Glad we can go over symptoms together. I am now an even creepier ear this week. It better turn it something cuter next week!

Bex - I hear ya symptom spotting. I won't tell anyone though! 

I have to admit that I cried on Sunday watching Desperate Housewives. I am blaming it on hormones as well. I am soo lame!

Oh yea forgot to tell you girls - I watched that movie Bad Teacher and totally had dreams about Justin Timberlake. We were scuba diving! It was so silly and stupid!!

Meatloaf tonight! Yummm-o! That about it for my exciting Wed. news - and putting stupid laundry away - it has taken over my family room!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw snow I am so glad you are feeling better today. Put yesterday down to hormones and keep on smiling:flower::flower:

Funny about your dreams!!!!! And I have never had meatloaf but i would like to it sounds good!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Srbjbex said:


> Aw snow I am so glad you are feeling better today. Put yesterday down to hormones and keep on smiling:flower::flower:
> 
> Funny about your dreams!!!!! And I have never had meatloaf but i would like to it sounds good!!!

Seriously!! No Meatloaf!! Ever!! OMG!! Come over girl and I so make you some!! :haha:


----------



## Srbjbex

Hahahahahaha yes seriously!!!!

Thanks for the offer, I'm coming over right now!:haha:

EDIT - my husbands suggestion is that you send me the recipe!! He wants to try it too!!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - no problem in helping out.. we all need encouraging words. My cramps and ickiness all came back today. I honestly think we will be just fine. 

As far as going out to eat... i feel to BLAH to cook most days.. so that is what we do. I was told it was okay as long as i try to get some veggies in and take my prenatal.

I was drinking a glass of milk when i read your ear comment.. and about coughed the milk back up from laughing so hard LOL

When it comes to hormones... mine have been pretty mellow except me googoo eyeing my husband constantly LOL. I will tell you though they got the best of me this morning. I was headed to work when i realized i left my banana at home. I started to tear up immediately due to the loss of my banana. ROTFL

And as far as "gut" feeling. Maybe it is wishful thinking.. dunno.. but something just tells me that im carrying a boy. I will be very suprised if they tell me im having a girl.. but just as happy. Might take me a few months to switch brain gears too.. because i'm so sure its gonna be a boy. Maybe it is unhealthy to go down this road of thinking of a gender before knowing.. but honestly its so hard NOT to do.

Bex - Glad you can post more... yay!!! Outside of a banana making me cry... i just went to work and came home and ate a mini supper before the real one.

CH - With my dad dying from cancer, if you ever feel the need to talk or vent... im here. BTW i really hope you don't have to go see the doctor for the dye test and that you get your BFP this month.... even though that means you'll be pregnant all the way to July. Second thought... maybe i shouldn't wish that on you. lol


----------



## NotNic

Helloo! I have seen JLS in the flesh Bex. I ended up having saucy dreams about Marvin for a week! :blush:

Glad to hear that you are feeling better Snow. Really don't stress about things. Symptoms seriously do come and go for everyone and you might just escape the yucky ones!

CH - I am so pleased you want me to stay :D I love being here. The ladies in first tri are nice but they don't know me like you girls do! Besides it's a lucky thread so I'm staying with you!

Really pleased that you've found a dr who understands you. I wouldn't be surprised if that knowledge alone doesn't relax you and you end up with a BFP before she does anything! 

Erm on exciting Wednesday news? Ah I rebooked my scan (the date they gave me was too soon) for the 29th November. Apart from that TOWIE is on! Yipee!


----------



## NotNic

Ooh I sort of feel like I might be having a girl. A friend and hubby both think I'm having a girl, but who knows. :shrug:

My hormones seem pretty normal to me atm, but my sense of smell is out of control. Everyone and everything stinks! I can't face cooking at the moment. We are having a lot of ready meals or pasta. Once the sickness wears off hopefully I can start doing better. xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Here is my recipe. I would love to have you try it sometime. I had it converted to Metric for you. I hope it makes as much sense this way as well. 

Ingredients

680 g ground beef
1 egg
15 ml worcestershire sauce
1 onion, chopped
235 ml milk
110 g dried bread crumbs
salt and pepper to taste
25 g brown sugar
30 ml prepared mustard
80 ml ketchup

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
2. In a large bowl, combine the beef, egg, worcestershire sauce, onion, milk and bread OR cracker crumbs. Season with salt and pepper to taste and place in a lightly greased 5x9 inch loaf pan, OR form into a loaf and place in a lightly greased 9x13 inch baking dish.
3. In a separate small bowl, combine the brown sugar, mustard and ketchup. Mix well and pour over the meatloaf.
4. Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 1 hour.


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks SO much for the recipe Snow (and the metric conversions!! :flower:) I am definitely going to make it at some point - I'll post a pic on here when I do! 

Thanks for all your Wednesday stories Ladies! Loved hearing what you were all up to. Sounds like hormones are dictating most people's activities like crying over a banana!

When my fbest friend was pregnant recentle all she ate for ages and ages for junk food, and her husband had to keep smuggling vegetables into her food so she would eat them. I guess your body knows what it wants and who are you to argue!

And I will be very interested to see whether all your boy and girl predictions turn out right!


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

Sorry I missed hump day Wednesday DH had friends around to watch the football so I was cooking and serving like a good little wife lol. So unlike me must be the pregnancy hormones.

Today is a good day though I bought myself a little run around car on the weekend and I get to go and pick it up tonight yay, DH and I have always shared a car but now that I am going to be on maternity I decided to get myself my own little car to use whenever I wanted wee hee.

CH - that is great news about your doctor, I was waiting for a lap and dye when I got pregnant so you never know it might happen the same for you and you will get you BFP before you get the test done.

Nic - Just 2 days to go on the scan wee hee. On a TOWIE note I had read about Sam and Billie being beaten up so it was interesting to see they brought it into the show, I think they must of just added that bit to the end of an already filmed show.

Bex - I hope they aren't working you too hard!

:hi: Everyone else hope you are having a nice day.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies, happy Thursday! I hope you all have a fabulous day!!! How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy Thusrday to you too CH! 

Feeling fine (tired - still at work, boooo, but hoping to head home soon!) 

Exciting news on the car Bea - what did you get?? We were in the same situation as you, we had always shared a car (work at the same place so its easy!), but we bought me a liitle 05-reg Clio about 4 or 5 months ago in preparation for babies!!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Ooh Bex that is late to be working you poor thing, I hope you are on flex and you can take it another time. 
I got a little 08 reg Citron C3 so just little and zippy and just fits a buggy in the boot.

CH - Happy Thursday to you too, did you have a nice Thursday?

I am getting so excited for Christmas already only 3 months to go wee hee.


----------



## Srbjbex

Only 2months Bea!!! I am excited too!

And good car choice :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBea23

Ha ha not sure what I was doing there only 2 months wee hee. We had a full white Christmas up here last year it was fab.


----------



## CHDickey

I did have a good Thursday!! Was at school for 13 hours, so I was pretty worn out last night. 

Ladies, I LOVE Christmas!!! My DH always makes fun of me because I put my Christmas stuff out before Thanksgiving, but I just love it so much!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls! I had an ok Thursday. I worked 13 hours and watched Project Runway Season Finale. Pretty sucky day. Oh well.

I too am so excited for Christmas - mostly bc I can't wait to tell family!

But today is Friday! Hooray! Hubby has a busy weekend studying and writing lab reports so we don't have much planned. I'm just going to get new tires on my car! Boo! Anyone doing anything exciting? Can't wait to see Kiddies on Monday all dressed up for Halloween - I also need to get candy this weekend to hand out. I'll dress my doggy up too - even though she hates it! :)


----------



## NotNic

I'm another Christmas nut too! I'm itching to get my christmas cards done and my presents bought! I'm off to the supermarket tonight and plan to get some dried fruit to start soaking for Christmas Puddings. Might even make my own Christmas Cake this year!

I had my booking appointment this morning. It was loooong! My mum had pre-eclampsia with me and my youngest sister, plus I had a lot more family health issues than I realised. It felt like we were ticking every box! My blood pressure was also a tiny bit high, which she told me not to worry about it yet but they will keep an eye on it based on my family history. Luckily (touch wood) I'm not considered high risk at the moment, but they will need to be super vigilent at my Nuchal scan. That is supposed to be a long appointment anyway. Could be even longer now!


----------



## NotNic

Am I the only one, but is anyone else overwhelmed by Mrs Bea's orange? You're flying ahead lovely! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

I love the fact we are all so excited about Christmas already. It really does amaze me that we are all so similar and that we have found each other on this thread! Love it! 

Nic- really good to hear all about your booking appointment. Fingers crossed you will stay low risk.

Snow - I agree with you on the big hooray that it is Friday!!!

Not doing anything too exciting this weekend. Might go to the cinema to see We Need To Talk About Kevin if husband is up for it (I loved the book)


----------



## NotNic

I agree Bex! We are spookily alike. I think fate must have brought us together! :)

Let me know if its any good. I loved the book, but hubby would never go and see it with me. He'd say it was too depressing and would probably fall asleep anyway! The Inbetweeners was the only film we've seen in our 6.5yrs together that we've both managed to stay awake for. We have totally different tastes in films to each other!


----------



## CHDickey

Prayers are going up for you Nic!! My sister had preclampsia with all 3 kiddos. She have a harder time with the 3rd, but that's because she works for a company that is completely unsypathetic to people and their needs!!

You will be fine, I just know it. 

We have a Halloween party tomorrow night. I am feeling a bit nausea tonight. Not sure why?!?! Going to hit the hay and finish watching the world series!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

It has been quiet here over the weekend. Hands hasn't been on for a couple of days was she going on hols?

Nic - I hope you don't get it hun. A Girl a work had it and she just worked from a laptop in bed for her last month before she went off on maternity (that wouldn't be so bad lol). Good to hear that they are looking after you well.

Snow - your poor puppy lol. What type of dog is it? Have you got a photo with him dressed up? I love all animals I have 2 cats just because they are less work than a dog once we have 2 kids and the youngest is about 5 we will get dogs.

CH - How was the party? How are you feeling today hun?

Bex - Did you make it to the cinema? How was your weekend? I so wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow booo.

I have done most of my shopping already and wrapped and packed everything that has to go to Australia and wrapped everything that doesn't but it is still in the cupboard. I am going to go to TKmax and get big reindeer and santas to put around the house he he.


----------



## MrsBea23

Oooh Nic i just noticed you are a Rasberry today very exciting.


----------



## NotNic

Thanks Mrs Bea. I've been dying to be a raspberry! :D

You are very organised! I'm slightly jealous! :D I bought my second Christmas present yesterday and written my to do list. I also heard Christmas music for the first time in Toys R Us - but I don't think they realised it was on the CD because I couldn't see any Christmas displays or anything!

Hope all the US ladies enjoyed their Halloween plans. I saw a few people dressed up last night but no trick or treaters yet.

Hope everyone else is well. CH and Bex any updates from you? I've got lost on where everyone is again! :D xx


----------



## InHisHands

i've been lurking around but really no big news. I dont have m/s real bad but every now and then i start gaging and on friday night i did throw my dinner up in the parking lot.

Things here have been good.. just buying time till my appointment Nov 15th. I do have a question for you all. I havent had the flue shot this year yet. In 1st Trimester.. i read their flu shot forum and now im scared to based on miscarriages and defect stories. What are your opinons of it?

BTW we did a trunk or treat friday night here and loved it and will do it again tomorrow night. Tonight we are going to go to a haunted house.

Nic - congrats on your raspberry

Bea- Sounds like you are on top of Christmas ... as for me.. um i havent even thought about Christmas yet... too busy buying books, stuff animals, and etc for baby and looking up things like breast pumps and doing comparison shopping.


----------



## NotNic

Hands, what did Snow and I say abut reading the scary threads in First Tri?! :D

To be honest I'm waiting for the Doctor or Midwife to recommend me for it. They didn't mention it at my booking in appointment on Friday (I actually forgot to ask). I figure, especially as they are so pro the flu jab for UK Pregnant women that they will tell me when I should get one. The NHS guidelines say:

Pregnant women
It is recommended that all pregnant women should have the flu vaccine, whatever stage of pregnancy they're in.

This is because there is good evidence that pregnant women have an increased risk of developing complications if they get flu, particularly from the H1N1 strain.

Studies have shown that the flu vaccine can be safely and effectively given during any trimester of pregnancy. The vaccine does not carry risks for either the mother or baby. In fact, studies have shown that mothers who have had the vaccine while pregnant pass some protection to their babies, which lasts for the first few months of their lives.

There was a lot of media news about pregnant / nursing mums who ended up in ICU because of it and several lost their lives last year. I think that's probably more of a risk than mc caused by the vaccine.


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks... and I know what you and snow said... but its like telling a kid don't touch the red button, i can't help myself :blush:


----------



## NotNic

InHisHands said:


> Thanks... and I know what you and snow said... but its like telling a kid don't touch the red button, i can't help myself :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## CHDickey

Wow!! I'm impressed that some of y'all have some shooing done already!! My family is going skiing, so we are only buying for the kids this year. Which is nice because there are 12 on my side only!!

The party was nice. Came


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello ladies! I have missed you all this weekend, it really has been quiet!! 

We went to see the film on Saturday night, and it really was good! Tilda swinton was amazing! It's one of the few films I have seen that was a really good interpretation of the book, so you won't be disappointed Nic. It's hard work though, when we came out, we needed to go home and watch Strictly just for some light relief! 

Good work on the Christmas shopping guys. I have a few bits already, but that's only because I went to a Jamie At Home party a couple of weeks ago, and the stuff there was so nice!

All these raspberries and oranges these days.... So proud of you all and your little fruits! 

Hands, don't you be listening to all that scary stuff!! You stick on here with us!

And finally....... :witch: arrived today as predicted. Bright new cycle, thermometer is ready to go!


----------



## InHisHands

YES!!!!!!!!!! Bex im so happy that you get to start TTC again!!!! Whoohoo!!!! Eat them blueberries!


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks hands, that reminds me I need to change my status :D


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow... what do you think to our Saturday night dinner?!?!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00012-20111029-1759.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG00014-20111029-1801.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## InHisHands

hahaha... i love it bex.


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG!! Bex!! You made it!! It looks delish!! What did you think? Did you like it? Or not really? I forgot to tell you - we always have mashed potatoes and peas with it! Hooray for AF!! You are officially TTC now!! 

Hands - I plan to ask my OBGYN tomorrow at my appt. about the Flu Shot. I have read to get the mercury and preservative free one done. I have also heard to wait til 2nd tri to get it done-if you didn't get it before becoming pregnant. I will see when my dr recommends for me to get it. Stay away from the "bad" threads!! 

Bea - I have a Boston Terrier - Her name is Demi. Not too sure if they are a popular breed over there. I will be sure to take a picture of her tonight in her outfit while we hand out candy to the kiddos!

Nic - Hope you escape the family trend of Pre-E. 

CH - How was your party? What did you dress as?

AFM, Soooo very excited for my appt tomorrow. I can't wait to see the little one on the scan! I will be there in exactly 24 hours!! OMG! I can hardly stand it!


----------



## NotNic

Yipee for tomorrow hun! I saw a heartbeat at 6+5 so fingers crossed you can see your little one's too. Don't be alarmed if you can't see it though. They are so tiny at this stage that there isn't a huge amount to see. Mine was hiding right at the top near my hip bone, so there was a lot of womb on the screen but not a lot of baby!

Congrats on TTC'ing Bex. So pleased for you. Hope you've stocked up on blueberries and pma! :)

US girlies - Did any of you get snow? It looked amazing on TV. The weather has been crazy this month. You guys end October with snow and we started the month with a mini heatwave! 

AFM - I am soo tired. Pregnancy tiredness has only just hit - or maybe I am struggling since British Summertime is officially over, it's grey and gloomy and I can't hit the caffeine. :shrug: Either way I really want to go back to bed!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - we absolutely LOVED it! :D:D:D And we had some of the left overs in sandwiches for lunch today! Thanks so much for the recipe, I have copied it into my recipe book and it will be there for all time! So excited to hear all about your scan tomorrow!!!

CH - how was your party? Do you have any pictures you can share with us?? And did you manage to get lots of :sex: in???? :haha:

Nic - I know what you mean about the gloomy nights now. It is dark sooo early now! I have given up caffeine too.... gave it up when I got my BFP and then thought there is no point going back to it now, as I will only have to give it up again soon! (see.... lots of PMA over here today)

Hands - are you doing anything Halloween-y today?

Bea - how are you feeling? Have you felt any movement yet?

And let us know about the snow US girlies - it looks crazy on the news!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I live too far south now. We get snow but only like 2-3x a year and it is a super light dusting. We moved here 6 years ago. But where I grew up my whole life gets TONS of snow. It is one of the top 10 snowinest places to live in the US. We got over 100 inches (I think 254 cm in metric) in a year! I have had my fair share of snow in my life!! I will have to brave that weather at Christmas when I go home to visit family!

Bex - I am so happy you guys loved the Meatloaf! We make Meatloaf sandwiches with the leftovers as well. :)


----------



## InHisHands

No snow here either. We get our snow mostly in Jan and Feb here and half of that is usually ice.

As far as halloween plans go... i plan on going to my church's trunk or treat dressed up as marvin the martian (from a show called looney toons)... they only problem is .. i am so bloated or just plain fat right now.. i totally look pregnant.. going on month 4 or 5. So i guess im going as Marvin with a gut LOL

I think it is way too early to be showing.. so im assuming it has to be bloating? All i know is that i feel like waddling more than walking. Anyone else experience this?

CH - how is the tww going?

Snow - make sure to tell us everything about your appointment. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## NotNic

Totally agree with your thinking Bex! It would be pointless buying coffee and tea, because you'll never get to drink any of it! :) I do still have the odd cup in the morning, but I never have more than a mug now, and I haven't had coffee shop coffee since by BFP. Pre BFP I'd have at least 5 a week and most of them were double shots! 

Hands your costume sounds cute! Hope you had a fabulous evening.

Hope everyone's Halloween has been fun. I'm being rubbish and I'm going to get in an early night and hibernate!


----------



## CHDickey

What a great looking meatloaf!! So glad y'all enjoyed it!!

We actually didn't take any pictures... We went as Dr. Seuss' thing 1,2,3, and 4!! Easy and fun!!

As far as BD, we will see!! Fingers are crossed. It would be so awesome to get that BFP next week. My dad's 60th birthday is on the 11th, so we would love to give him a happy birthday grandpa card, but if not on to testing to see what's going on! :) 

Relaxed and excited to know we have somewhere to go from this cycle forward. Especially with getting more information!!


----------



## InHisHands

Ch --- great PMA.. really hope you get your BFP!!


Snow - Your baby isn't an ugly old ear anymore!!! Yay!!!

AFM, i just threw up last nights dinner ... this morning. GRRR. I dont think i'll be eating chilie dogs again any time soon. That was nasty! I'm still bloated and look preggers cause of it. I can tell im going to be grouchy today already.


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh no bless you Hands - i guess your little baby didnt like what you had for tea last night! I hope you have better luck today and manage to jeep something down!

CH - keeping everything super crossed that your BFP is going to be this cycle!

Nic - that is a big difference in coffee intake, I bet that was a struggle at first - although I bet you are saving a fortune as well!!! 

Im having a bad day today. Left my laptop at home, so had to use a pool laptop at work, which means I cant access half the things I need to, loads and loads to do, so expect will be another late night, and :witch: is making me really grumpy. Not helped by the fact that I know I would have been looking forward to my 12 week scan around this week, so I'm feeling really sad about that


----------



## NotNic

Sorry to hear that you are having a bad day. Keep your chin up hun. You have plenty of lovely things coming up, so keep focussing on that. Your first lovely thing will be your BFP in approximately 4 weeks time! :flower:

Funnily enough I haven't really suffered from not drinking coffee. I just loved the taste of rich, strong coffee so I miss that. I'm not someone whoever noticeably got a big buzz from the caffeine or withdrawal symptoms if I didn't drink it, but it was a nice treat when I had a bad day. I also haven't noticed saving any money either as I am definitely spending any saved pennies on more food for lunch. I think my huge lunches are going to give me away before my stomach does! :D

Hands - sorry you are feeling bleurgh. I have gone off eating in the evening because of the ms. To make up for it I eat lots and lots of plain things throughout the day and then polish off a mint choc chip ice cream for dinner!

Completly unrelated - have any of you UK girls been watching Hollyoaks recently? Oh my I have been loving the Sirus storyline! Trashy TV at it's best!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Well, I am back from my appt. And it's not good. I just had that instinct ya know. I had an empty black hole with basically nothing in it measuring 5 weeks and 2 days. Which basically isn't possible bc I know when I OV'd and got a + on my test. So it stopped growing or something. I go back on Thursday for more blood work for quantitative levels to see if my levels are going up, down or staying the same from today's blood. 

Dr was not too optimistic and neither am I. So... I have 3 choices: 1. Wait for me to miscarry naturally but I won't know when - could be today could be 3 weeks. 2. I can take a pill and it will make me miscarry and I will have heavy bleeding and cramps for a few hours and will have to take a day off work on Friday. 3. Or I can have a D&C done where they go in and remove it. I am leaning towards 1 or 2. I am unsure what to do.


----------



## NotNic

Snow I sending you so many hugs right now but please don't give up yet. Just because you got a positive opk doesn't mean you necessarily conceived on that date. It could have happened a couple of days later, or you might not have even ovulated at that date. OPKS only tell you that you are about to ovulate, not that you actually have. I know it's hard , but try not to make any decision until after your next blood tests. Its quite common for women to measure much, much smaller than you would expect at this stage and things still turn out okay. I'll wait with you until Thursday's results. I'm here sending all my love and support to you right now. xxxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh snow! I wish I could come over there and give you the biggest biggest hug right now. Make sure you get OH to give you lots of hugs from all of us. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know exactly how you are feeling, and I know that nothing anyone can say will make you feel better. Wait till Thursday, see what the results say. We will all be here with you.

I faced the same choices as you, so if it comes to it and you want to talk about anything just let me know.

Lots of cyber love! :hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh snow I am so sorry to hear that :hug: you poor thing. I can't even imagine the stress you are going through.

I really hope it turns out ok but if not we are all here for you.


----------



## CHDickey

Oh snow!!!! I am so sorry, sending you hugs and prayers right now keep your head up. We are all here waiting for you any time you need anything!! Muah!!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I am so sorry snow.. and yes i will be waiting with you as well. I hope everything turns out well for you. Either way, we'll be here for any support you might need.

BTW How is it that women can miscarry but not bleed or have cramps for a long time afterwards... so they dont "know"? I don't get it... just seems cruel.

AFM - I have been very hormonal and emotional today. Mainly angry and sad about things going on around me. My poor husband won't know what he's walking into when he gets home tonight.

Went to goodwill and bought a few maternity shirts... then went to walmart and bought an infant halloween costume for 50 percent off (though my little bean is going to be 4 months and the costume is for 6-12 months.. it was the only one they had left in the infant section). I figure i'll make it work.. its only for like 3 hours and was only 7 dollars.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - just wanted to add that i prayed for you last night before bed and when i woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't sleep, i prayed again.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey ladies. How are we all feeling?

Snow - ive been thinking about you a lot today, And I wish so much there was something I could do. I hope you are ok, :hugs::hugs: 

I'm still silly busy at work (boo) , but the witch is on her way out and I stocked up on opks today. I'm really hoping I ov at a decent time this month and none of this CD 25 business!


----------



## InHisHands

I'm doing okay. Hanging in there. Everytime i hear about a miscarriage or a possible one, my heart sinks. I know i feel like everything with baby is fine, but because i "dont know it" i get a little scare and just pray for my baby and for the ones who are in limbo or know that they have lossed their lil one.

Baby was craving cheese pizza today so i let baby have some ... lol I seriously am so bloated i look like i could be 5 months along... and i have gone up 2 bra sizes... and only have gained 1.5 lbs .. whats up with that?

My mother said she had to start wearing maternity clothes at 2 months due to the bloat... maybe its genetic?


----------



## NotNic

Snow I am thinkng of you so much for today. I'll be with you in spirit at the doctors and I'm sending all the positive and supportive vibes I can muster. I am wishing so hard for the good news you need.

AFM - I have my first stinking cold. Normally I would dose myself up and plough on through, but giving in to it and having a days sleep seems much more sensible. Having a bad cough when you have ms is truly horrible. So far ms hasn't really made any difference to the scales but I wouldn't be surprised if this week it does. MS and catarrah make things taste really bad.

Hands - my best friend was in maternity wear at 7 weeks. She put on 9pounds in her first tri and it ended up being pretty much water. I know what you mean about bloating. I start the day quite normal and finish looking like I could pop. With a bit of luck yours will settle down soon. Just try to wear comfy clothes if you can or maybe buy one or two bits for work which are looser and more comfortable.

Bex - good luck with those opks. Lots of :dust: your way.

CH - any update from you? How are you feeling?

Mrs Bea - do you have a mw appt coming up soon?

Lots of love to everyone
Nx


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers girls. It really means alot to me.

My numbers came back and they were 22,000 on Tuesday and 23,000 today. So they are going up but not where they should be with a viable pregnancy. My Dr. said with my numbers we should have been able to see a yolk sac and fetal pole by now which we did not. She is calling it a missed miscarriage.

Hubby and I made a long hard decision that if my numbers were dropping that I would wait it out naturally. But since my body is stupid and still thinks I pregnant and they are going up only by a little bit and are still pretty high - Dr. said it would take while to go down and for my body to naturally do this. Hubby and I decided that I will take the pills tomorrow. I really hope it's not too bad and that it clears everything out. We are both taking off work for personal reasons. I am very sad and upset. Today is better than Tuesday and yesterday. Part of me is in denial and part of me understands. I am dreading tomorrow. I wish it was all just a bad dream and I could wake up.

Thanks for being my support team girls. I love you and don't know what I would do without y'all.

P.S. I promise I will put Demi's Halloween pictures tomorrow too...


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Eveyone,

Snow - I have been thinking about you lots as well, I really hope you get a good result today :hugs:.

Hands - I have put on 12lbs already! I really need to cut out the chocolate and cakes ha ha. It is only this week I have actually popped out and got a firm bump although it is still easy enough to hide behind baggy clothes. The bloat should subside a bit for you in a few weeks hun

Bex - Glad it is almost time to start trying again :happydance: good luck this month.

Nic - I am usually pretty good with a cold and sore throat etc but I got sick last week and had to have 3 days off it really threw me that is just the way it is I guess. I have a midwife app on Monday not to sure what is going to happen though.

CH - How are you getting on? How is your dad?


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh Snow I must of been typing as you where posting. I am sooooo sorry to hear the results where not good hun big :hugs: to you and you DH.

If it was me I would of chosen the same option I really hope it is not painful and is over quickly.

I really am sorry to hear this is happening.


----------



## NotNic

Snowflakes I'm so sorry. Like Mrs Bea, I think I would have made the same decision as you. As hard as it is you need to make sure that you are well. Your health is the most important thing right now. I too hope that is over quickly, and that you are okay. Lots and lots of love to you and your other half honey and really looking forward to seeing Demi's pic xx

Good luck for your appointment next week Mrs Bea. Hands do you have any appointments coming up yet?

Hope everyone else is okay. I feel like as a group we have been through so much together all ready. xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow- thinking about you loads and what you must be going through. I think you have made the right decision, even though it is a sad and painful. It sounds like your relationship is very strong and you will get through this! 

Well I have had another late night at work, not left the office before 7pm this week, which is not good seeing as I get in at 8 most mornings. Sooooo glad it is Friday tomorrow, plus it's my birthday so I am going to the dogs in the evening so I hope my luck is in!! Can't wait! Then lots of family stuff planned for the weekend, so hopefully all the stresses at work will be a distant memory soon!

CH - how long is left in your 2ww, do you have a test date in mind? 

I agree Nic, we seems to have been through a hell of a lot together on this thread. Time for some good news I think ..... So a BFP from CH would be just lovely thanks! Sending all baby dust your way!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I am so sorry for your loss. I wish i could take your pain away, but the best i can do is be "here" for you and to lift you up.

Nic - I agree we as a group have gone through so much together. 5 bfp's... 2 angles... one potentially high risk downsyndrom .. and one still working to get her first bfp. Doesn't sound like we as a group would do too favorably at the lottery.

AFM - Im doing good... no morning sickness today. Nic do you have days where things are real good, but then like the next day the symptoms are back again??? A part of me is terrified of a missed misscarriage.. and a part of me is just so sure that i will have a healthy baby in june. I'll be glad when i hit 13 weeks. My first appointment is Nov 15.. but it is only for family history. I have a feeling my first scan won't be until around week 12. *sighs*

CH - how many dpo are you?


----------



## CHDickey

Snow I am thinking about you and praying for you. I cannot even imagine. Thank God you have a DH that is standing beside you every minute! Loads of hugs headed your way!!

I have no idea how dpo I am I stopped temping CD5 and have just been taking it easy. My flow should arrive around Monday or Tuesday, but that's all I know. The 9th person announced yesterday they were preggers...it's in the water here in Texas, but obviously haven't gotten a taste. I will know AF is headed this way if I start to see slight spotting Sunday. It seems to be a regular thing to spot two days or so before her arrival, so I will keep ya posted!!


----------



## InHisHands

CH - don't be too sure of that. I spotted 3 days before i got my BFP... and i normally spot for a day or so before the flood gates...


----------



## NotNic

I think we're quite lucky as we have each other. If I do get a lottery win soon I'll be flying us all somewhere nice and warm so we can all meet and give each other real hugs instead of the virtual ones. Though I have to say those cyber hugs have been just what I needed some days!

MS does come and go. Mine started to fade off a bit about 7 weeks and I do worry, but around that time my breasts became a bit more sore, and then I started having ms in the evening and smell issues, so I'm hoping all is fine. I guess we all have to keep faith that what's meant to be, will be. I believe that you will be okay Hands so keep positive. If you are worried why don't you see if you can have an early scan or borrow a doppler. In the UK we are not encouraged to listen to the heartbeat until 16 weeks as the bean is so small and moves around, but it might give you the reasurrance you need if you can't wait until 12 weeks.

Bex - Happy Birthday for tomorrow! Enjoy the Dogs. I love having a little flutter at the Dogs. So much fun!

CH - Please let us have some good news. It's your turn honey xx


----------



## NotNic

We wrote over each other! I also had spotting before my AF and if I remember rightly, I think it was you who was pretty sure it IB and gave me that bit of hope. Hands and I are both proof that it sometimes works out like that. Plus I didn't have a clue about DPO's either. Squiffy cycles work for us on this thread! :) Keep us posted. xx


----------



## CHDickey

Will do!! I am probably not going to test until I'm late. We have spent too much money on tests just to be disappointed over and over. Thanks for y'all's PMA!! I need it. Ready to either have a BFP or get testing done!!


----------



## InHisHands

i hear you CH. We had just started our infertility testing, when i got my BFP. Guess we didnt need it. It works out like that sometimes. I am sure you will get your BFP soon... its your turn sis.


----------



## NotNic

Snow - how are you honey? Thinking of you today. xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Snow - I hope things are going ok today. I am thinking about you huge :hugs:.

Bex - Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you. Have a fab time at the dogs, I have been to the ones at walthamstowe and they where great fun.

Nic - That is a great idea if i win the lotto I will fly us all to Mauritius for a weeks holiday he he.

CH - Good luck I am hoping for your BFP this month hun.

Hands - A blueberry today woo hoo.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls. I'm bored. And sick of waiting. I took the med's at 10am here and it is now 2pm and nothing. Just cramping and back pain. Ugh. I just want it done and over with. I take a 2nd dose at 4pm. So we will see. Hubby just ran out to get me a milkshake and some movies. We're gonna order a pizza for dinner. 

Here are my promised pictures of Miss Demi the Cheerleader - Sorry about her blue eyes! I'm a crappy picture taker!! 

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Misc/008-3.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Misc/007-3.jpg


----------



## NotNic

Ah would you look at her! She is officially very cute. Does she have a winter's outfit? I bet she gets a bit chilly when it snows! 

Sorry to hear it's been a slow process but I'm pleased that your hubby is taking good care of you. I hope you are not waiting too much longer honey. Big hugs xx


----------



## InHisHands

Happy Birthday Bex!!!

Snow - i will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Im deeply sorry for your loss.

Nic - do you know when your first scan will be yet?

AFM - slight nausiousness hit this morning again so i feel a lot better about my lil bean being safe. I know it doesnt sound right, but i actually am happier when im not feeling well.


----------



## NotNic

Happy birthday Bex! Hope you were lucky tonight! Xx

Hands - I've had a dating scan already at 6+5 but my proper serious one is at 12+2 on the 29th November. Also because my LMP put me so far ahead I've already had my booking appt with the mw too. Now I need to sit tight and wait. Do you have dates for yours? I think it would be good for you if you got one quite soon. 

Snow - hope hubby let you have the best bits of pizza tonight. :hugs: xx

CH - hope you are still positive.

Mrs Bea - I've always fancied staying in one of those water bungalows. I might hold you too that!


----------



## CHDickey

Snow hope this process hurries along!! Your dog is so cute!!! We have 3 dogs that we call our kids!! 

Well I think I started my spotting today so it seems AF will arrive most definitely on monday if not Sunday. Here's to testing to get some answers! :)


----------



## InHisHands

you say spotting... i say possible IB... you aren't out till she gets you CH.

Nic..i go in on the 15th for family history and after that i will be able to make an appointment for baby... i'm guessing my first scan wont be till around the 12 week area. Its just sit and wait for me.


----------



## CHDickey

Hands thanks for the PMA! But pretty I'm out...starting to think something is wrong. Oh well!


----------



## NotNic

Not necessarily. For a start you're not actually out yet (pma!) and if there is, then I'm sure it's probably such a minor thing. It took me 6 mths and I think Mrs Bea and Hands were both a bit longer. My Dr told me that sometimes all it takes is some time and patience.


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - It took me 9 months hun sometimes it just takes a bit longer even with perfect timing, hopefully this will be implantation though good luck.

Snow - I hope it has not been to painful and it is all over now. Your puppy is georgeous I really want a dog but I think I need a bigger garden 1st, although it might look after my cats that get battered by the neighbourhood bully cat!

Nic - I went to Mauritus on my honeymoon and loved it we are definitley going to go back there at some point. How are you getting on with the house hunting?

Bex - I hope the head isn't too sore today he he.

Hands - Stay positive hun your PMA is great.


----------



## CHDickey

I'm out she got me!:(


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh sorry hun huge :hug:. I hope you are not to down.

Time for a glass of wine and deep tissue massage for you hun.


----------



## InHisHands

Sorry to hear that CH... it took hubby and i 10 months.. and we used the opks, and etc. Hang in there sis. Your time is coming. And on the bright side... you can start testing! :)

Snow- you are in my thoughts and i hope today is better for you, even if it is just a smudge.

Mrs. Bea -- What an alvacado you got there!!!! Can you feel the baby move yet.. or is that in the next few weeks?

Nic - you are nearly 2 weeks ahead of me... im jealous. What symptoms are you having?

Bex - you doing okay hun? How close are you to your BD marathon?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey girls! Thanks for all the birthday wishes! :flower: I've had a lovely weekend, had a couple of wins at the dogs, then went to a fireworks display on Saturday, then out for a yummy sunday lunch today with amazing Yorkshire puddings! 

CH - really sorry to hear that the witch got you this weekend. I hope that you are doing ok, and you got some cuddles off your husband. :hugs: 

Snow - really cute doggy pics!! Brilliant! How have you been feeling this weekend? 

Nic /hands - how is the sickness doing? Are you managing to feel any better?

Bea- any movement yet? We are desperate to hear when you get you feel some wriggles in your belly!!

Witch has when and truly gone so the BD begins :sex: going to just stick to the tactic of DTD every 2 or 3 days right the way through until well past ov. 

Oh.....and I'm in for the mauritius trip!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex- Yay!!!!! I'm rooting for you sis!

CH - looks like you and Bex are gonna be close in your cycles together.

AFM im still having some minor cramps, big boobs (tender but never painful like others talk about), and i get sickness off and on. I threw up once yesterday, but none today. I tend to get a sickly feeling when i get hungry or if i ate too much... putting pressure at a particular spot seems to really help take that feeling away for me... so i use that method a lot. I honestly can say as of so far, even though i do get BLAH .. its not as bad as all those horror stories i have heard about. I'm feeling good about baby and just hoping my feelings are right and everything is going along as plan.


----------



## NotNic

Bex - glad you had a super birthday. Yorkshire puddings - yum yum!

Hands - lovely to see the pma back. Good work honey!

CH - so sorry the horrible witch got you. Do you have a plan for this month? 

Snow - How are you doing? Really hope that you're not feeling too bad today. Check in if you can. We miss hearing from you, but I know how hard these few days have been for you. xx

Mrs Bea - good luck for tomorrow. (I think that's when you said your mw appt was). Hope you get to hear baby's heartbeat. 

AFM - I think the worst if the ms had gone, which is a little bit worrying, but I feel exhausted. I am up late because I had to have a nap for a couple of hours this evening! I have gotten very bloated again which is uncomfortable. Apart from that I don't feel very pregnant. I also attempted to buy my first maternity bra this weekend which was a total disaster. I haven't put any inches on round my back yet (I'm quite narrow so would be surprised if I did go up much) and I can't find a single one in the shops with a 30 back and a decent cup size. They're all petite 32c cups or 40gs. I can see an expensive online shopping trip coming up on payday!

Xxxxx


----------



## InHisHands

Yay!!! Nic is an Olive!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!! Glad see to everyone is happy!!! Have an awesome day!!!

No plans this month or next except to have testing done! Have to wait again until January so that my short term disability kicks in so, just going to enjoy the holidays with the family and DH. We will begin our quest again after the new year!!

I will still be around though!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Well we managed to get BDing done on sat and Sunday so that was good! Sunday was especially good :blush:

Neil is in Luxembourg now so I will have to wait till Wednesday before we can go again

CH -good to hear you positive and looking forward to the testing, and not long now till Christmas! Woo! 

Nic- loving your little olive! It made me laugh when I read your bra story:haha:

Hands - you stay positive, I'm sure you have beautiful sticky bean in there

Bea- hope you're doing ok! 

Snow :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

snowflake - how are you doing/feeling? Havent heard from you in the last couple of days. Sure do miss you .. you are in my prayers. 

NotNic - im soooooo guilty when it comes to 1st Tri forums.

Bex - thank you for your encouraging words. I hope you get your sticky bean this month.

Bea - how are you doing... mrs 2nd trimester. Are you feeling better and full of energy like they say you get in 2nd tri?

Ch - so glad you are going to stick around!! Wouldn't be the same without you.

AFM - i get my paranoid, sickly, excited, calm moments... but thankfully not all at the same time. I was thinking about adding to my signature, but wasnt sure if you guys would be okay with it. Let me know if you dont care to be listed.. . i can take names out and just leave the Mid August ladies thread name if you dont want to be listed.

It is just that i feel so close to you all.

"Mid August ladies, you help me more than you know! Waiting for srbjbex, snowflakes120, and CHDickey to get their sticky beans. Bump buddies with NotNic, MrsBea23"


----------



## TerriLynn

I'm right there with you! I'm on CD9 right now and looking to ovulate on CD13-CD15. They always say the 2 week wait from ovulation to when you can take a pregnancy test is hard, but I think the 2 week wait from your last period to ovulation is just as nerve racking! By the time I get pregnant, I'm pretty sure I will have pulled out most of my hair!!!:) 

Good luck and baby dust to you!

Oh, and my advice is to just let nature take its course. Don't get too caught up in only doing the deed when you ovulate. I am a firm believer that all pregnancies happen when the time is right and that is not our time to choose:)


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay hands that's lovely!..... I'm going to put you all in my signature too!

Hi Terri :wave: how long have you been TTC?


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Hands - Like Bex said it is lovely I am going to put it in mine as well if that is ok.

Nic - I have swapped to maternity/nursing bras so they grow with you. They are very comfy although not as supportive as underwire (I would wear and underwire if wearing a nice dress). I was 32DD pre pregnancy and must have gone up at least one size if not more since becoming pg and they are ok for me. I am at work but have a link at home to a place I got a couple for £10 I will post tonight when I get home.

Bex - Hubby must be home tonight I hope you haven't missed him to much, time to get back to BD. I hate it when DH goes away I am a big old scardy cat at night on my own.

Snow - I am thinking of you I really hope you are ok.

CH - Glad you are going to stick around. I hope all your testng is fine and it is just taking a bit of time. I went out on the weekend and bought a couple of white raindeer and a silver santa and a little white tree to go in my downstairs hall and I have them up already wna dI am burning my Christmas yankee candles already as well wee hee.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies! Appointment has been scheduled for 12:30 Friday. I will keep you posted!


----------



## CHDickey

Oh and Bex, I asked my DH when I could decorate for Christmas and he said,"hunny, already?" he laughs at me every year!! I just love the holidays!


----------



## InHisHands

I don't mind at all if you guys want to add to your signature :)

CH - Thats wonderful that you can start testing already. I really hope you get your answer soon.. even if it is a .. you and your hubby are healthy and just give it some more time.. type answer.

Bex -- happy BD Wednesday to you!!!!! teehee

Bea, Nic - I'm not sure if im buying into this whole maternity bra thing. Why can't you wear regular bras and when you need a size bigger just buy another one and if you go back down, you already have one??? BTW question.. do you plan on breast feeding, pumping, or formula?


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - That is great news it wa so quick. Waiting to hear how it goes.

Hands - The bras I bought are elasticated so they grow with you the whole way and you can unclip them to feed as well, this way I don't have to keep buying them everytime I go up a cup size. Apparently if your bra is too tight it can cause mastitis so i just thought it would be better to be safe than sorry.
I plan to express for all meals but all my girlfriends have said you just don't have time and it is just easier to breast feed so I will see. I have found a bra type thing that you can wear as you are expressing so it is hands free and you can still move around and do other things at the same time so hopefully this will work for me. I plan of feeding breast milk for the 1st 6 months but you never know lots of women have issues and if I do then it will be formula for me just have to wait and see I guess.
What are you thinking?


----------



## InHisHands

hubby wants me to breastfeed, but that doesn't appeal to me. So i think i'll use a double pump... and try my best to keep up. If i can't, i might use formula when i dont have time. Either way, baby is feeding from a bottle.


----------



## Srbjbex

CH that's great news!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!

I wont let my hubby but home decorations up until December, but the tree has gone up outside our office, getting ready for the Birmingham Christmas market to open in a couple of weeks. :happydance::happydance:

And I am looking forward to tonight :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## snowflakes120

I promise I will catch up with you lovely ladies soon.

Quick update: I am going in at 3:15 today for the OBGYN to insert the pills for me to hopefully get this done and over with. I might have another ultrasound as well. 

I am saying tons of prayers that this is it. I am so sick of waiting and dragging out this process. I am ready.


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh snow I am so sorry to hear that the initial pills didn't work. So sorry you have to go through this, I really hope today is the end of it all for you :hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh Snow - I hope this works for you! Thinking of you lots xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - you are in my prayers and im so sorry that you are going through this. Hang in there sweetie. Hopefully the doctors can help.


----------



## NotNic

Wow you've all been busy on here today!

Snow - I'm so sorry it has been such a horrible experience. Really hope it's over for you soon. Huge hugs to you. xx

Bea - If you could find the link that would be fab. I've found some pretty ones on Bravissimo but I like the sound of bras that grow with me.

Hands - I'm not fussed. I'll see what baby wants to do. I'll try to breast feed but I'm not going to get too hung up about it. Also I can't imagine breast feeding long term. My sisters and I were all weaned early and so were my nephews and nieces. They were all hungry, big babies.

Nothing too new for me. Am feeling way too bloated. I am so uncomfortable. Can't wait to be able to wear whatever I want and not stress!

Bex and Bea just thought I'd share some exciting TOWIE news!! The cast have recorded a cover of Wham's Last Christmas in a bid to be Christmas no 1. Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## CHDickey

Snowflake, praying for you deary!!

Bex- hope tonight goes well ;) 

Ladies I will let you know what they say!! Not sure how long I will have to wait for results. Do any of you? I would imagine they would be able to see what the dye is doing, uh?

Anyways was nominated Teacher of the Year at my school today. That was a much better end to a very blah day. Off to class. I am so ready to be done!!


----------



## InHisHands

Hey ladies...just thought i would ring in. I'm not doing well tonight at all. I did feel a little blah this morning and tired.. but by the time afternoon hit, i started getting some throbbing pain in my lower left side, i wasnt tired anymore, and i went in to check my boobs and they arent swollen anymore. Of course im panicing and crying and freaking out.

I have an OCD where i pinch myself when i have a lot of anxiety, and so thus i did that and now my arms have marks on them but yet im suppose to go in for my first appointment and maybe get bloods drawn... but can't without them asking a bunch of questions now...

I feel like such a failure and so hopeless. If baby is alive, i know this isn't good.. but i just don't feel good about it.


----------



## NotNic

Hands you need to breathe honey. Anxiety is totally normal and is probably heightened because of Snow's experience and your booking appointment. Let the midwife know how concerned you are and mention the pain you are having. I suspect it's normal stretching / bloating pains but the only way you can be sure and more relaxed is by having a scan. I hope you are feeling much better today. Symptoms do fade and you might even be further along than you think which could explain why you feel symptoms are even lighter. Let us know how you get on. I too have moments where I worry that something has gone wrong. If there is then I can't do anything about it. I have to keep positive that my body and Pip know what they are doing. Stressing is only going to make things worse so I have to keep calm and positive. I am a huge believer in que sera sera. 

CH - huge congrats on your nomination. Really pleased for you. I might have missed it, but have you had your tests already or are they coming up?

Mrs Bea - did you have your midwife appt this week?

Sorry I swear baby brain is striking here already!


----------



## CHDickey

Oh hands, keep the faith. Hugs to you!

Testing will not be complete until tomorrow at 12:30. Not sure how long on results though!?!?


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks Nic. My husband was caring last night, but he refused to take my concerns seriously. He just shrugged them off to pregnancy hormones and dealt with me as if i was just being hormonal, which made things worse. 

I had called my dad and he said "well i had a feeling...." and wouldnt finish the thought and when i pressed him about it... "are you saying you think this pregnancy will end in a miscarriage?" his reply was "im tired".. and i said, well thats a yes or no answer.. and he was like "well for me it's not, im tired, leave me alone" ... so i hung up with him and just burst into tears. That so was not like him!

Last night was awful!!!

Before i went to bed last night the throbbing had went away. I woke up in the middle of the night due to some slight cramping and was just sure the end was near... 

and then my right boob started to throb throughout the night slightly and i woke up and they are swollen again. I wiped and there was no blood. 

I know these are good signs... but I'm still highly emotional right now and want to cautious about getting hopeful again. I'm a nervous wreck!!! Who would have thought pregnancy would do this to a person?

BTW Nic, you are right. I know snow's lost is part of it. It was such a shock and im so deeply sadden by it and i know that is effecting me and my thought process.

Snow - sweetie, i love you, and please know that your little one is missed by more than just his or her parents. I've cried many tears over the loss and wish i could just give you a big hug.

CH - just one more day!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh Hands - its sounds like you are feeling so stressed at the moment and that is not going to be helping!! Please try and stay positive!! If it is any comfort to you, I had no paid, or throbbing or anything before my mc, I just started bleeding. 

What I am trying to say is everyone is different, there is no way you can tell what is going to happen and you just have to trust your body to do what is right. 

Get your self some cuddles :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NotNic

Hands your post just made me a little teary! So sorry that last night was so hard for you. I never share my concerns with my hubby because he is the emotional one. It's easier for me to manage myself, rather than manage the both of us. Reading between the lines I don't think your Dad meant that he thought you would lose the baby. I think he was referring to a feeling that you would suffer from anxiety and stress about this, and that you would need support and reassurance. That's no bad thing at all. I guess he was too tired to explain himself and thought by talking about it, it would make things worst. However what you really needed was someone to calm you down and reassure you. This is when our different timezones cause us a few problems as we were all off line at the time! :)

CH - Good luck for the tests. I would expect that you would have results within 48 hours. I would have thought that the dye results would be pretty immediate but they might need to look at a few other factors before giving you the results and any recomendations. Can't wait to hear how you get on. How exciting to feel like you are being proactive. The not knowing part was the hardest thing for me in TTC. I didn't know whether I could get a BFP or not and having to wait would have been tough. In fact I was due to go back at the end this month if I didn't get a BFP. I'll be moving on to my 2nd tri then! I don't think I would have been able to handle 3 more cycles with out going :wacko:! xx


----------



## InHisHands

Thank you all for your support. I will try to relax but honestly im on the verge of crying constantly... im really hoping my hubby is right and its just pregnancy hormones.

I'll try to get my PMA back, promise.


----------



## NotNic

That's okay hun! All in your own time. On the positive side you will be a raspberry tomorrow. I was so chuffed to be a raspberry! :) Plus it's not long til your appointment either. Maybe you should see if they can give you any tips to help you relax. You know how you said there is a point on your stomach that you rub to help with ms? There's probably an accupressure point (ear lobe springs to mind) which helps with anxiety too, and might be a bit better than your pinching. I had eczema (sp?) as a child and when I'm really flustered at work I find myself scratching my wrists and inner elbow, where I used to have big flare ups. It's like my brain deals with the stress and adrenaline with that action. I'm trying to train myself to stop that! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, girls - it worked! FINALLY! I can move on and forward now. I feel much better now that I know the worst is over.

It wasn't so bad. I will spare the details. But it happened last night and very fast. It was done and over with in no time at all. It was much better than I had expected it to be in my head. Had some pain. Didn't sleep well. Was up alot. My husband was so awesome and great last night - I could not have done it without him there. 

Dr. did do another ultrasound yesterday before inserting the pills and my empty hole remained the same size and still empty. So basically looked the exact same as 9 days ago. 

Thank you girls for all the prayers and thoughts. It really means so much to me. I am deeply appreciative of you girls. I am so happy to have you girls in my life. Your support and love during this very hard time for me just has helped me immensely. Group hug!! xoxo


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow I am so so pleased to hear that you are through the worst! I think you have been so strong. I wish we didnt all live so far away!! 

Group hug back to you!


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - I am so pleased that its all over hun :hugs: and I am so glad your DH was so wonderful. I really hope you are not to down and you get to try again soon.

CH - Ha ha that is fab teacher of the year yay, if i could vote for you I would. I would imagine they would be able to tell you on the spot, good luck I am sure everything will be fine though hun.

Hands - I am sorry you are so stressed, i know how you feel I felt the same at your stage and ended up going to the hospital for a scan because i was freaking myself out so much and then i paid for another scan a week later. Also my bb's stopped being sore at 8 weeks when I was in the states and I was sure I had lost it then but all is fine. So don't worry if you get stressed out it is natural especially with all the extra crazy hormoes in your system.

Bex - Where are you in your cycle now?

Nic - Here is a link to that site:
https://www.more4mums.co.uk/nursing-bras.html?limit=all
I am wearing the 10 pound one as we speak and it is pretty comfy. And if you use the code MM15 you get 10% off.
I had my midwife appointment on Monday it went fine they listened to the heart beat and that was about it, I have a doppler at home though so I listen to the heartbeat all the time he he. 3 weeks until my anomoly scan and finding out the sex so I am just waiting on that at the moment. How are you feeling?

On the TOWIE goss I see Mark has gone into the jungle! and Sam and Billie are leaving as well. That was the last in the season last night, i havn't watched it yet i will watch it on the weekend.

I feel like someone is missing on this thread it is weird.


----------



## NotNic

We haven't heard from JChic in ages and I've seen that Joey got her BFP awhile ago. She found out early so I think she's about 5 weeks right now. 

Thanks very much for that link. I will take a look tonight.

TOWIE was a good one, but I can't wait for the Christmas Special. I didn't realise that Billie and Sam were leaving too, but I guess the problems they had when they were attacked a few weeks ago probably made them decide to go. I think Billi and Cara will end up with bigger parts next time and so will Perri. I personally love Chloe. She cracks me up. I would love to go out or a night out with her. Though I'm so pasty I'd probably have to cover myself in marmite before we went out!

So pleased to hear that it's over now Snow and it sounds like you really did make the best decision. Lots of love and hugs to you right now.

Bex - hope they're still lots of bd'ing. I am expecting a BFP before for Christmas from you. 

In fact CH - I wouldn't be surprised if you get a sneaky BFP too when you're not expecting it. The dye test is known to help clear any small blockages and improve your chances. Good luck for today. 

Hands - Hope the day's better for you, you silly sausage :)


----------



## Srbjbex

I am on CD12 today. Plan is to BD tonight, have Friday off and then go again on Saturday and Sunday. Hope hubby is up for it. Not sure exactly when I will ov.... The cycle I got pg I didn't ov until CD23 or something silly like that so who knows. I'm temping again so I will put the link back up in my signature for you Guys to follow.

CH - I want to vote for you too! Hehe. I hope you win!! 

Didn't see TOWIE last night but I have read all about it in the papers, and I saw mark was going into the jungle! I bet he gets voted to loads of the bush tucker trials!!! Haha! What with Frankie on X factor as well it's a good week for reality tv gossip! Glad you guys love it all too. My favourite is strictly though, buts that's coz I like dancing! US ladies..... What do you like to watch on tv??


----------



## NotNic

I love strictly too! In fact I much prefer it to X-Factor. Who is your favourite? I love Chelsie but I think Harry is excellent and Alex is really sweet.


----------



## Srbjbex

The boys defintiely have it for me this year. My favourite is Robbie savage! Closely followed by Harry (who is very very pretty!!) and Jason Donavan (my childhood crush!). Favourite girl is holly, she is dancing with Brendan on Saturday because artem is really injured!

Yep I prefer strictly too:):):)


----------



## InHisHands

CH - congrats on your nomination.. what a honor. BTW Nic is onto something there with an Ooops.

Snow- Im so glad to hear from you and that you can begin to look forward.

Nic- Did you just call me a Weenie (Sausage)? NotVeryNiceNic. LOL 

Bea- OOOOOOoooO I'm so excited about your gender appointment coming up!!!! You MUST tell us.

Bex - I really do hope you get yourBFP by Christmas... what a wonderful suprise that would be.

AFM - my boobs are still swollen. m/s is coming and going throughout the day but minor compare to how others experience it. Bloated again. 

I had a talk with "Dex" this morning and told him that he can't break mommy's heart. That he just has to be okay and strong because mommy can't be strong right now. -- I have also already apologized to "Hannah" before hand just incase my Dex is a she :D

Talking to baby seems to help calm me, so i've been doing a lot of talking today. Right now the only thing im stressing about is that i want to eat at Olive Garden tonight... but if i wait till tomorrow (veterns day) i can get a free entree. Problem is.. .thats TOMORROW and i want it TODAY, along with a brownie, and a chilie dog ROTFL


----------



## NotNic

Yep! Thats what my Dad used to call us when we got ourselves into a tizzy when we were little. I'm assuming tizzy doesn't mean anything rude either! In case of any doubt, it's when you get yourself worked up about something - you get all stressed and can't think straight! :)


----------



## NotNic

Also Hands there is nothing wrong with eating the same thing two days in a row. I do it all the time! Pleased your symptoms have come back. Personally I'm ready for them to leave now. My ms is striking at night now and it doesn't feel like hangover sickness. I feel like my body actually needs me to be sick (sorry for tmi) in order to get rid of something horrible. I don't think I've had food poisoning before but I'd guess it feels like I do now. Urrgh!

CH - how was your test. Any news? 

Hope everyone else is looking forward to the weekend. Friday 5pm can't come soon enough! Xx


----------



## Srbjbex

InHisHands said:


> Nic- Did you just call me a Weenie (Sausage)? NotVeryNiceNic. LOL

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ahhh cultural differences! Dont worry Hands - she wasnt being rude!! My grandma always calls us silly sausages too! 

Mmmmmm sausages....


----------



## CHDickey

Y'all were busy yesterday!!:)

Snow you are such a strong woman. Hang in there and hugs to you!!

Thanks for all your congratulations. Not sure when they'll announce, but I have to write a paper and interview!!

Test is today. Had to take an antibiotic yesterday, today, and tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed!!

Bea- I most definitely wantto know the gender!! So exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Good Luck CH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Friday afternoons at work go soooooooo slowly......

What's everyone doing for the weekend? We have no plans, so will probably be cinema.


----------



## InHisHands

we have today off for veterns day.. been enjoying time with my hubby.. but m/s is putting a damper on it.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls!

Hands - How nice to have the day off! Hooray! Congrats on your raspberry!

Bex - We are going to order take out from our fav asian restaurant tonight and just hang out. Tomorrow I have plans to get my hair done (highlight and cut) during the afternoon. Then go to a friends house to play games in the evening and watch some stupid fight on TV. And Sunday we are finally going to the Renaissance festival with some friends. Busy bee - I am excited as it will help to take my mind off things.

CH - Congrats on your achievement- that is quite the honor!! Good luck today hun! Many thoughts are being sent to you!

Nic - I have been so intrigued by y'all fascination with TOWIE. I watched the 1st episode on youtube. I quite like it. Plus, the 1st song they played was by The Streets and I totally have that CD from like 2005!! I love all those trashy reality type shows too. I do have to admit - it is soooooooo hard for me to understand what they are saying sometimes. I really have to listen very hard and concentrate - the accents are very thick to me and they talk too fast! The one boy is totally HOT!! OMG!!

Mrs. Bea - Glad your appt on Monday went well.

AFM, not much. It will just be a waiting game for a bit. Once my AF comes in 4-6 weeks, we can start to try again. So we should be back in the swing of things around the New Year. I am excited yet scared already. I go in for more bloodwork and another scan Monday to make sure my levels are going down and that the MC was complete - which I am confident that everything will be good.


----------



## NotNic

You're a Street's fan Snow?! Wow that's so cool. I love Mike Skinner. He's a genius! The Streets gig's are always a little mad. Hubby is not a fan at all, so I can't convince him to come with me. I didn't realise that they even went over to the US. All the 'in' UK bands and acts say they are going to break America, and I swear it never happens! LOL.

I'm totally used to the accents. Practically all of the other assistants in my company are from Essex. A lady on my team is from Loughton where most of them live (in the 2nd series quite a few of them open shops on the main stretch of shops in Loughton), and she always comes in and gives me the gossip and complains about the 'TOWIE traffic'. They close off part of the road when they are filming and it causes chaos because Loughton is a pretty small town! 

My Dad is a cockney but we live on the edge of Kent which is a county south east of the River Thames (Essex is North East of the River Thames). We can tell the difference between Kent and Essex accents (Essex tend to be a bit harsher) but people outside of the SE aren't so good at it. I wonder if I'd speak too fast for you in real life, but I promise I'm a posh cockney and I pronounce all my constants and vowels properly! :haha:

I love that you are now getting into it. Sorry for the geography lesson there. I got all excited! :D 

Hubby and I have ordered pizza in. In 2nd tri I'm definitely going to attempt to cook again. Poor hubby! Apart from that a quiet weekend here. He's playing rugby tomorrow and then I think I am going to force him to come Christmas Shopping with me. xx


----------



## NotNic

I was so excited about Snow watching TOWIE I got all carried away! I hope you are now hooked :D. It's so bad that you just have to watch it! :)

Snow - I'm confident that you are going to fine too. Can't wait to hear when you'll be ready to start again.

CH - Hope the test went okay / are going okay today. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Bex - How are you finding temping? Any signs?

Mrs Bea - It's so good that your appointment went well. Not long now to the scan! :)

AFM - I forgot to tell you in my TOWIE haze :haha: that I've had some blood results back from my booking appointment. Apparently I am a probable Alpha Thalassemia carrier and or iron deficient. At the moment I don't have anemia but I have to go back at 28 weeks and make sure a few extra tests are included in the blood tests. 

I had a feeling this might happen. My mum had anemia in all her pregnancies and she has a B(something) deficiency. Apparently it isn't life threatening, and they think I have it because I have smaller than normal red blood cells, BUT if I do become anemic (and I become a confirmed carrier) then iron supplements won't make much difference so we would have to have other treatment. Until then I'll have to keep eating the spinach which I do on occasions crave. Now I know why! :)


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Thank you. I'm glad you are doing well and keeping busy. New Years is right around the corner.

Nic - I hope all goes well with your bloods. Spinach sounds blah to me right now so you won't find me fighting you for it.

CH - how did your test go?

Bex - Is work going by any faster? I know you have a busy BD weekend ahead of you :D

Mrs.Bea- you have any plans for this weekend?

AFM - hubby and i decided to clean out the room that is suppose to be the nursery today. I can't say we have it all cleaned out, but we made a huge dent. Next Tuesday is my first appointment for family history and etc and in a few weeks during the Thanksgiving holiday... i'll be telling my family. I hope hope i won't be telling them too soon... however 9 weeks, is still a good ways in. M/S is kicking my butt right now. I guess baby is flapping his or her arms with delight.


----------



## CHDickey

Well ladies, other than the pain, wowza, everything looks and is perfect!!! Thank you for all your support and prayers!!


----------



## InHisHands

YAY!!!! so perhaps it really is just a matter of time CH .. it took us 10 months.


----------



## snowflakes120

CH - What awesome news! Hooray! Our friend got preggers right after that same procedure!! FX for ya!

Hands - That is great about the room. We so need to do that too one of these days. I'd like to have it done before we even get pregnant bc there is so much stuff in the room we plan to use. It's really going to take awhile to tackle!

Nic - I do like The Streets. I only have that one CD. One of my sisters lived in Australia for a little under a year - she brought it back for me bc she thought I might like it and I do! I just found that hulu.com has a bunch of the TOWIE show. I know what I will watching when I need to kill some time. After watching these shows - I'll prolly be able understand you!! hehe!! I totally get ya on the accent thing - I grew up on the US/Canada border. My accent is quite nasally and I say my a's quite flat. I usually get mistaken for a Minnesota/Canadian accent alot. But I can tell the difference & anyone that grew up in my area can tell the difference.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - I LOVE that you are getting into TOWIE!! You gave us meatloaf, we gave you TOWIE! Excellent! And I am so pleased you are back on here and chatting away as normal, I know you will still have a lot of sadness, but it's great to have you back! New year is not far away! :)

Nic - I'm enjoying temping again, no signs yet, I had a massive temp dip the other day, but now stabilized around 35.7 ish which feels right for a typical pre-O temp for me. I'm going to start opks tomorrow CD14 inn the hope I will ov at some point in the next week.... Or at least by the end of next weekend! 

I am up late tonight at I have been to a ball this evening so only just got in! It was the Birmingham chartered accountants society ball...it was more fun than it sounds... So now it is 2am and awake with all you lovely USladies!


----------



## CHDickey

Snow, you know that's funny the dr said my cervix was very closed and that could have been why it's more difficult and definitely why it was so painful!!

Okay so what is Towie? Am I missing out?


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh I am sorry that it was so painful CH but amazing news that everything was in order..... I bet you have your BFP before you know it!


TOWIE is a programme called The Only Way Is Essex...it's a 'structured reality show' like The Hills or something like that...addictive viewing!


----------



## NotNic

Ooh but MUCH better than the Hills! In TOWIE the characters don't tend to think before they speak, so they end up saying a lot of hillariously, stupid things! It's TV gold! :) 

Sorry to hear the treatment was painful, but so pleased everything was clear. Just a mater of time for you I'm sure.

Snow - I think you must have their best album - 'A Grand Don't Come FOr Free'. If you don't you should have a listen on you tube or itunes because its really funny and clever.

Bex - You were up early considering your late night. Hope you had a lovely evening. xx


----------



## CHDickey

I love reality tv, makes feel better about myself sometimes...lol! What channel is it on?


----------



## NotNic

In the UK it's on ITV2. I think Snow said she found it on a channel and on you tube. I'll look back and see what she said. x


----------



## NotNic

Oh she said hula.com I don't know if it works outside the UK but we can watch programs back on ITV Player.


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - I can't believe you watched TOWIE that is hilarious. I moved to London from Australia 11 years ago and I couldn't understand a thing they where saying in my office with all the cockney and Essex folk. The strangest thing for me was that people say 'you ok' instead of Hello, it took me a while to realise they didn't think there was something wrong with me lol. 
I am amazing at understanding accents now though since living in Scotland for 10 years, I would of sworn they where not speaking English when I 1st moved here especially when I was out with DH and his friends and they would speak really fast! and they have Edinburgh accents which are easy to understand compared to the Glasgow accents. 
I hope everything will has cleared out for you hun and you get a NY baby.

Hands - I am working on the nursery today as well I have just put the 1st coat of paint on a chest of drawers that I am painting white to match all of the other baby furniture. I can't wait to find out what I am having then i can really start to get organised Jungle for boy and pink and grey for a girl. I always thought I wanted a boy 1st but I really want a girl now looking at all the nursery decorations and baby clothes he he.

CH - I am sooooo pleased you got the all clear that is fantastic news, sorry to hear it was painful though. Do you check your cervix through the month to see when you are going to O and get AF? Is it usually closed all the time? I used do it took a while to get used to (actually doing it and understanding what it all meant) but was a great bit of extra knowledge. I used to do it in the shower in the morning a couple of times a week when I was going to O and when Af was due.

Bex - Ha ha don't worry I have been to a few of those for the Actuarial body and I know they are more fun than they sound. Are you just planning to relax for the rest of the weekend?

Nic - My sister has Thalassemia but in a mild form and it just makes her tired allot so if you are a carrier and your baby did contract it its not always as bad as they say, I think the chances must be low though because she has 2 kids and neither have it. Our Dad was Italian and it is really common in mediterranean countries apparently. Hopefully it will just be low iron though.
So are you planning to buy in Kent? How is the house hunting going?

AFM - I have really popped now it seems really early but since I am 5'2 and size 10 I guess there isn't really anywhere for it all to go other than out he he, so I have bought some maternity jeans and some black trousers in size 12 to wear. I have also been having loads of round ligament pain the last couple of days so I think I will get a bit bigger in the next week or so eek. I have bought a pregnancy exercise DVD though and have done that a couple of times so hopefully I will be able to get fit again (after not going to the gym since finding out about my BFP) and will be able to keep my weight down. I have put on 11 lbs already and should of only put on 8 max sigh.


----------



## CHDickey

Bea- I've tried but I have NO idea how to check if it's opened or closed?!?!


----------



## MrsBea23

Yeah it can be a bit hard to tell. I found first of all I had to figure out high/low and hard/soft which took a while to get the hang of then I started to be able to tell open closed. I guess you just get used to the difference after a while. 

I had a really good website that helped I will see if I can dig it out.


----------



## CHDickey

Oh that would be great! I have gotten used to high/low, soft/hard just not the open closed!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Unfourtunately I can't find the info that I used (I deleted it our of my favourites) but this one is quite good.

https://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_can_you_tell_if_your_cervix_is_open_or_closed

I hope you have had a nice weekend hun.


----------



## InHisHands

was it the beautiful cervix project Bea? beutifulcervix.com


----------



## CHDickey

Awesome thanks y'all! I will definitely take a look! Weekend has been wonderful DH doesn't feel well though!:(


----------



## MrsBea23

Hands - I haven't ever seen that website before very interesting although not sure if I wanted to see it all lol.

Hope you have had a nice weekend and the ms hasn't been battering you.


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh Ch sorry to hear DH isn't feeling well men can be very needy when sick he he.


----------



## Srbjbex

I've never been bake to find my cervix! I think it is really high, because the docs always seems to have trouble reaching it too when they are poking about down there! 

Glad you had a nice weekend CH, I just did some Christmas shopping and went and had lunch with parents-in-law today so that was nice. 

Bea - didn't realise you were so international!!! Half Italian and coming from australia! And yay you have a bump now!!! So exciting! 

Back to work though tomorrow.....boo


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - Ha ha I am a bit of a confused mix really, oh well lots of passports for the kids to choose between. 
I have just had dinner with the in-laws it must be the day for it, we went for chinese at Chop Chop which was on one of Gordon Ramsays shows a couple of years ago soooo yum. 

See anything exciting at the shops?


----------



## Srbjbex

Got a few bits and pieces, so feel pleased to have started! And I am going for a purple and silver theme this year:thumbup: 

I just saw the John Lewis Christmas advert and it made me cry!! Beautiful advert, makes me want to have a family so much!


----------



## InHisHands

Bea - haha .. sorry. I know when i first saw it i was like OH MY... but it does help show you the difference between an open and closed cervix *shrugs*

I still havent gotten to Christmas yet, but im looking forward to Thanksgiving (when i tell my family about our baby).

Morning sickness had me saturday but not today.. YAY!!!! Pimples are starting to invade my face boooo! but i guess that is part of it. Oh and i decided to go ahead and get into my maternity pants... so much more comfortable!!!! A little big... but my goodness.. i got tired of all the bloat pressing up against my pants.

Oh and on Saturday night, we had game night at church. We played this game that hubby and i loved... but when we went to go look for it, couldn't find it. The reason? Because apparently its an UK game and not sold in stores in the United States. lol We are looking at buying it used from someone online... its called Pirate's Cove. Made me think of you all.


----------



## CHDickey

Hands I have heard that acne during pregnancy means a boy!! 

I know they are all wives tales but fun anyways!! The nurse told me Friday that all those are just for fun...boo to he though!! Cannot wait to hear names and genders!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands- I've never heard of Pirates Cove! But I have googledit and I think it is actually a German board game...is it a strategy game? I soundlike a board game geek now, but I like German strategy games

We were bought a game called Carcassonne a few years ago (another German one) and we love it!! You should definitely look up that one if you like your games!


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - My lounge is purple and white so I am doing a purple and silver theme this year as well, I got the best wrapping paper set from Debenhams really pretty 4 rolls of paper, 1 silver and 1 purple roll of ribbon and purple and silver stick on bows and I think i was only about £7.

Nic - I am not sure if you are on it but today KGB deals have 3 freedom bras for £19.99. I have got the deal I think they will be perfect to get me through the next few months.

Hands - I have had loads of pimples on my chin since my BFP it is awful because I have never had acne before booo. There is a thread in second tri and the moment that says acne = girl, hairy belly = boy. Unfortunately I have both urgh.

:hi: CH and Snow.


----------



## CHDickey

Bea- your post made me laugh! When do you find out the gender? I hope you share with us!

My Christmas is not up yet, but I am intending on maybe this weekend, or the few days I have off for Thanksgiving. This week I have to focus on Teacher of the year. I have to write an essay tomorrow and interview on Thursday, keep your fingers crossed for me! The two ladies I am up against are great teachers as well. I was nominated last year too, just hoping this year is my year!!


----------



## InHisHands

Yes it is a stategy game... maybe the website i looked at had it wrong *shrugs* The game is written in english though. I give up.. just know its a costly game lol

Pimples... i heard it means girl "girls steal their mother's beauty" .. however im sure its just hormone changes. Mine are mainly around my left eye/temple and chin.

When is your appointment Bea? I have my first family history one tomorrow.

CH - have my fingers crossed for you.

I'm so excited about "Thanksgiving" coming up. Not sure how i will tell my family, but im sure a natural opportunity will arise.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girlies!

I can't tell the diff between open and closed cervix - just high and low... Doh!

My face is currently in the state of disaster as well. I think it is because my hormones were all over the place! Hoping the pizza face will calm down a bit soon! 

I love games! We played Telestrations and Cranium at a friends house on Saturday. I had a few drinks and it felt good to be back in the swing of things with friends. I figured I might as well considering I can't try til AF comes again!

Bea - Purple and Silver sound very pretty! 

Good luck at your appt today Hands! Thinking of you!

CH - Hoping this is your year too!

AFM, went for my Ultrasound today and everything looks great!! I am so pleased! I passed everything and my uterus and ovaries look great according to the Tech! I got bloodwork done and my OBGYN will be calling with the results. I so happy for this to be behind me and move on! Come on New Year - I'm ready to start trying again!!

Check out siggy gals!! xoxo


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - I am so pleased everything has gone well and you are almost ready to get going again. Definitely time to party and enjoy yourself now before you know it you will be pg again and then no more vino for you, i must admit I do miss it.

Bex - Have you O'd yet? Did you get lots of BD in?

CH - I soooooo hope you get it, teacher of the year woo hoo. I fond out the gender on the 1st and of course I will tell you guys.

Hands - How was your appointment? when do you get to have a scan?

:hi: nic


----------



## Srbjbex

Bea - we BD's on Sat and Sun... bless him, OH was quite "tired" last night so he is getting a night off tonight, and go again on Thursday. Not ov'd yet but did get an almost positive opk about an hour ago! So think tomorrow might be the day :) Will keep an eye on my temps! Chart is now in my sig if anyone is interested (there's some crazy drops in temperature going on this month!)

Snow - so pleased to have you back. Bea has the right idea - you will be able to drink lots of lovely wine over christmas (and port and baileys and all other lovely Christmas things like that). Eat lots of stilton, and brie and camembert as well while you can!! 

CH - You definitely got my vote for teacher of the year! 

Hello Nic and Hands!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I hate you girls. I just watched 3 more episodes of TOWIE.


----------



## Srbjbex

snowflakes120 said:


> I hate you girls. I just watched 3 more episodes of TOWIE.

:rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NotNic

Haha Snow! It's a terrible addiction. Do you see why we are all hooked?! :D

Everyone was really busy on here yesterday. Super, duper news on your appointment Snow. So glad that everything is looking good for you. Enjoy all the holiday festivities. I don't really miss wine yet, but now it's getting colder a glass of yummy red wine, curled up by the fire does sound amazing. I have seen some very low alcohol wines online (0.5%) so I might try some for Christmas. I don't enjoy the taste of alcohol at the moment but a lot of grape juices are just too sweet for me. I feel that it would be nice to have something a bit more celebratory than a 7up for Christmas!

CH - Good luck with your interviews. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. You certainly seem to work hard enough to deserve the win!

Bex - Good luck for ov'ing today. It sounds like you have been on a bd'ing mission:haha: Lots of :dust: coming your way!

Mrs Bea - Thanks for the bra tip. I got paid today so I will have a online splurge tonight! 

Good luck for your scan. I have mine on the 29th so an exciting week for both of us! I really, really want my scan now. I'm getting fed up of keeping the pregnancy to myself, but I'm too superstitious to tell. I don't really look pregnant yet, though my tummy is quite rounded (when I'm not bloated) so I get the feeling I will show quite early. Because of that and the bloating I am having to cover up my stomach and it would be so nice not to bother and to actually be comfortable!

Hiya Hands - Hope all is well for you! :)


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - sounds like you have some great plans for the holidays.

CH - I have my fingers crossed for you.

Bex - your tww is gonna be a long one for me... im so hoping you'll get a BFP

Nic, Bea - Im so jealous.. i want a scan!!! lol BTW congrats on your big fruits lol

AFM - im partially bloated, but my stomach where it protudes is partially hard between my underwear line and my belly button. It's too soon to show... but its partially tough... hubby says im just full of poop LOL I have my appointment this morning, i'll update you all when i can get back on.


----------



## Srbjbex

Well I have plenty of cramps this morning so I think it is Ov time :happydance: cant wait to do my opk later... if it is neg then I will put yesterdays down as a positive (even though it wasnt quite) and I will be getting jiggy with it tonight! 

Last night I showed hubby my chart...there are 2 massive drops on it, I told him that means I popped 2 eggys and twins are on the cards!!! haha his face! its mean to tease husbands, but fun! But then he said, he would really like twins!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Went to my first appointment and got assigned to a midwife.. yay! They took a lot of bloods and an urine test. I shared my concern about miscarriage and they offered to take a quanitive hcg test to see if my levels are where they should be.... to help me be at ease and i should get those results later today.. YAY!!!!

Overall nice experience.


----------



## InHisHands

Got my HCG level results.... 137,450 .... doctor says he's okay with that number and everything seems within normal range with my other blood work... 

that means my baby is OKAY!!!!! :happydance: you don't know how relieved and excited i am!!! Im on cloud 9:cloud9:


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - You go catch that egg. I would of loved twins get them both out of the way at once lol.

Nic - Payday for me to yay. With me I was really bloated until about 14 weeks and thought it must of been so obvious but I guess not becuase no one guessed (people must of just thought I was putting on weight) and the bloat has all gone now so although I have a bit of a bump now I actually think it is easier to hide now. i still haven't told most of the folk at work I am just going to wait until I get so big they notice lol.

Snow - ha ha too funny. Are you watching the 1st series with Amy or the second series with lots more joey and lots less kirk (thank heavens).

CH - How Is your essay coming along?

Hands - Really pleased you had a good appointment. Did they give you a date for your 12 week scan?


----------



## InHisHands

My next appointment is in 2 weeks.. Nov 30th.


----------



## CHDickey

I just have to say I am pumped about all these great doctors appointments!! Yay!! :)

I wrote my essay yesterday. We only had 30 minutes. Wow, it was hard! Tomorrow afternoon the interview...


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - I am sure you will be fab!!!

Hands - so pleased to hear about your test results! Now you can relax and start enjoying your pregnancy...well as much as it will let you!

AFM - my opk yesterday was similar in strength as the one the day before (almost positive), so I have put them both down as positive on my chart as I think maybe the actual positive would have fallen in between the two (i.e. when I had my cramps). We BD'd last night (with lots of preseed) so hope that has done the trick. I am expecting a nice temp rise tomorrow so if you could all keep your fingers crossed for that it would be great! And then into the 2WW......it already feels like forever!


----------



## InHisHands

CH -- I'm sure you'll do fine. Let us know how the interview goes!!!

Bex - YAY!!! Im so excited for you and i'm totally hoping you get your BFP this month.


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Hooray for + test! Sounds like you got a good 1st month of BDing in! hehe! I sooooo want twins so bad! My mom is a twin and my dad has twin sisters! Please be me!!

CH - Good Luck on the Interview today! I know you will rock it girl!

Hands - That is awesome HCG number! I bet you are happy that the 1st appt is over with! I hated those 7 vials of blood!

Bea - I soo want to see your bump! 

Nic- Hooray for bloat! It will be a bump soon enough!

AFM, I had a bad day yesterday so I decided not to write. Today I am a little bit better. My emotions have def been a roller coaster lately - I am trying to remain strong! Anyways, my OBGYN called late last night and said that my HCG went down to about 2,000 which is OK considering it was at like 23,000 when we started but still not the best. She said AF should arrive in another 4 weeks based off my numbers. She said my ultrasound looked great as I already knew from the tech. I go back the Monday after Thanksgiving (11/28) for another blood test - I am really hoping that the HCG is pretty much out of my system by then as I am really anxious to get started again.

My BBT thermometer broke yesterday AM while trying to take my temp so I had to run out and get a new one on my lunch break!! I am temping even though we are not TTC - I just kinda wanna know if I am going to OV or when AF could be due... So I am not completely in the dark. It is the obsessive planner in me!


----------



## NotNic

:hugs: Snow. Sorry to hear that yesterday wasn't a great day, but I still think you have loads of positives from your doctors conversation. 23k - 2k is a huge drop and I don't think it'll be too long before you're at 0 and back trying. I think deciding to temp is a good decision. Keep us posted on how you get on. Also if you have a bad day, don't be afraid about sharing it with us here. xx

Hands - So pleased that you had a good appointment. Is that a scan on the 30th? If so that means all three of us will see our babies that week. Very exciting week!

Bex - Ooh so you could now be in your two week wait? Keeping crossables crossed for you. Very exciting! :) 

CH - Good luck for today's interview honey. Let us know how you get on.

Bea - So far I am still hiding my bloat in my clothes, and I can actually do everything up still except my skinny jeans, which were never that comfy freshly washed! Just would be nice to be able to wear my dresses to work again but the bloat is definitely visable under a jumper dress :(

How did you tell the people at work, who already know? I'm hoping to tell my manager and my team assistant after my scan, and then *try* to keep it to myself until the end of January - potentially until my 20 week scan if I can. My mum said that she was still in her size 8s well in to January with my sister and weeks wise we'd be about the same at that time. As I seem to be having a similar pregnancy experience to the one she had I'm hoping I might get this little perk too!


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - I have everything crossed for you very tightly.

CH - Good luck on the interview tomorrow I am sure you will blow them away.

Snow - I am so sorry you had low day yesterday. Hopefully all that HCg will be out of your system soon and it wont take 4 more weeks for AF to arrive so you can start trying again. i am still waiting on my Iphone 4s and having to use and old phone because I treded my other phone in but as soon as it arrives i will get a pic of my bump up.

Nic - I just told my line manager and told him to tell his manager and the area manager and the other 2 folk i have told are friends so i told them. I am 18 weeks and still in all my normal work clothes although my suits are a bit tight so I am not wearing them much once the bloat goes it just becomes a hard bump which is actually smaller than the bloat, I think i will make it to the 20 weeks before the others figure it out.

:wave: hands


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Oh dear, i hate those type of days! I'll be praying for you and your lack of HCG hun.

Bea - i dont know how you can still be wearing your normal clothes.. my bloat is so massive... im not gonna be able to hide it underneath my sweaters and jackets for much longer.

Nic - No .. it looks like based off the info they gave me that im only getting one scan at 20 weeks *sighs* Such is life.

CH - details?

Bex - tell me your tww has started!!! your could get your next BFP when i go to my next appointment. There's gonna be a total countdown.

AFM - still no morning sickness since Saturday. I really hope nothing is wrong (that it just happened thus numbers were still high).. . but im sure thats not it. I still have big boobs, sensitive nipples, extreme tiredness, mild backaches and cramps though not as common as before. Enough signs... perhaps it will come back with revenge in a few days LOL


----------



## Srbjbex

Yep, am in the tww! Plan to test on the 30th if I can hold out that long......so I will be counting days to then with you:):)


----------



## NotNic

Srbjbex said:


> Yep, am in the tww! Plan to test on the 30th if I can hold out that long......so I will be counting days to then with you:):)

:happydance:

That mean's all four of us have a TWW for something that week. Just as well we're good at waiting. :coffee:


----------



## CHDickey

Bex so glad to hear your in the 2ww!

Hubby and me are not trying this month or next because I just signed up for short term disability and it won't take affect until January! :( oh well we can enjoy the holidays without baby stress!

I will definitely stick around until then!!

Interview is this afternoon so I will let you all know how I think it went later this afternoon!! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Are you not trying at all or just NTNP? Defintiely enjoy the holidays and have lots of wine for the rest of us!! (I know I am not pg yet, but I have drastically cut down on alcohol - I now only have about 1 glass a week with my Sunday lunch!) 

I will be thinking about you in your interview this afternoon! 

Glad you guys will be waiting with me (even if for different reasons) - waiting is waiting after all. Plus Nic you are our resident waiting expert so I feel proud to have you wait with me lol. Still plan to carry on BDing though just in case. Havent got my crosshairs yet on FF, and temps not really risen yet.... maybe tomorrow. 

Hands - are you starting to let some of that doubt sneak back in!! Naughty!

Bea and Snow :wave:


----------



## NotNic

Love it! I feel like I need some business cards :winkwink:

My ms has been much better today. I actually cooked dinner tonight. Only spagetti and meatballs but I didn't heave at the smell of the meat and I made the sauce from scratch. It feels like donkey years ago I last did that! Just hope that it's a good sign.

On the bump/bloat front, I've now put on two pounds but two whole inches around my waist! That's not even the fat bit of my stomach atm. My hips have an extra inch. I wish I'd measured that bit just below my belly button, because looking at me I'm going to guess I've got another three there! The strange thing is my face, back and chest look a bit thinner than usual. I guess baby is eating up my fat resources. :shrug:. Wish it would take a bit from my thighs instead though. :D

CH - How did it go today? Fingers crossed for you lovely xx

Snow - How are you doing today? Everyone else, are you okay?


----------



## CHDickey

Wow. The questions were tough. I guess we will see tomorrow?


----------



## Srbjbex

I know you will have done amazingly :) Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## NotNic

Happy Friday everyone. Does anyone have exciting plans for the weekend?

CH - Fingers crossed honey. Can't wait to hear how you get on!

Hands - you're an olive! :)


----------



## InHisHands

I'm an olive!!!!! i know... its so exciting.... but you're a big fat prune about to move on... so jealous!!!

No real big plans this weekend... planning for thanksgiving. Grandparents, Aunts, Uncles, and cousins are coming in to see us. Planning on telling everyone next week.. so excited.


----------



## Srbjbex

Not got many plans - have to take my car to the garage tomorrow as this morning I discovered I had a completely flat tyre...grrrr.

Other than that, husband is away on Saturday night so I have the house to myself... so strictly and xfactor it is!! 

Temps still not gone up...infact they are being sppokily consistent, what does this mean?? Have a not ovulated yet? Did my body have all the signs of ov (strong opk, cramps, EWCM) but not actually pop an egg??? Nic - were you charting when you hard your double length cycle? 

I'm confused. :shrug:


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Hmmm. Not to sure about your chart. But I am sure you OV with all your signs - they can't all be wrong! Just keep BDing girl!

Hands - I love olives! Hehe! Hooray for telling family next week. That is so exciting!

CH - I am sure you did great! 

Nic - Just the 2 of us (+ my cute little doggie) are hanging out tonight and prolly watching movies. Tomorrow we are going shopping and out to dinner with our friends and their toddler. Sunday we are going to a Thanksgiving party at a nice restaurant with some other friends - free food and booze - I'm in! Another busy weekend - I really love my friends!

Bea - :hi:

AFM, my chart is a big hot mess. I don't know what to think at all. I know I shouldn't even stress about it because we aren't even TTC but my temps are still pretty high. Right now they are post-OV temps and no where near my pre-OV temps - they are a whole 1 degree away from what they should be. The temps went down fast after miscarriage which I was happy about bc it means the HCG was dropping. But the temps have gone back up again. I am so afraid that the HCG isn't getting out of my system and I'm going to be waiting a long time for it get back down to 0.


----------



## CHDickey

Well, 2 years in a row, 2 lost.


----------



## NotNic

Sounds like we've all got quite quiet weekends planned except Snow. Have fun honey! 

AFM I'm trying not to well up like an idiot in front of Children in Need. Not easy! For the US girlies it's a big charity night that takes place on TV every November. People from a whole heap of shows - sitcoms, newsreaders, comedians all do silly things on TV to raise money for lots of small UK children or family charities. It's brilliant TV but the appeals are pretty emotional. Pre-pregnancy its a struggle not to cry, but being pregnant and seeing appeals from children makes it even harder this year!

Hands - you're catching me up! We are quite close in dates really. Your baby could come early and mine could be late and we could end up having babies hours apart! Enjoy your olive. I'm so ready to be a lime and stop being a manky, dried up prune! :)

Bex - No sorry I didn't temp. I think if / when I TTC again I'm going to do that instead of opks. It seems a lot more empowering, and if I had done I wouldnt have been so in the dark about my long cycle. Don't give up hope though. Squiffy cycles are lucky for us! They're the ones we get pregnant on! :)

Snow - When is your next appointment? It might sound silly, but if they're post ov temps is there a chance you might have actually already ovulated? In which case AF might be here sooner than you think. It's worth considering, especially as your HCG levels seemed like they dropped really quick. 

Bea - Hope you're good. xx
xx


----------



## NotNic

CHDickey said:


> Well, 2 years in a row, 2 lost.

Oh sorry to hear that, but lets face it you must be a pretty amazing teacher to have even been considered! Maybe you are just too fabulous for them. :thumbup:


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah CH, you didn't lose as far as were concerned!! You're our teacher of the year!! :thumbup:

Nic - I'm watching children in need too and I've been blubbing too! 

Snow, you could have already ovulated or just not settled down yet. My AF came 5weeks after mc, so I think that's fairly average.... Hang on in there, you will settle down in no time! 

Hands - so excited about your olive. Much more yummy than a prune.:haha:

Hi bea! :hugs:


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks y'all!! That's my Texas talking:) I have figured out that I am not good at bragging on myself. I just need to work on the interveiwing part. If I can't sell myself to people who know me, I will never be able to do so to people who don't. Especially when I am interviewing for a job as an administrator!


----------



## CHDickey

I guess last night we decided to NTNP ;) my husband took me to a really nice dinner and bought me beautiful flowers that were delivered to school telling me that no matter what happened I was his world and he'd love me forever and always. How do you not reward a man for good behavior lol!!

Okay question, I have finally figured out all the acronyms but...AFM what does that mean?


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh CH you are still a winner just being considered but yes I do think you need to talk yourself up more. Its nice to be modest in general life but when it comes to work you need to be all about me me me and how great I am. I know if I didn't do that my bonus would be pants lol.

Do you not have insurance through work?

AFM = as for me.

Snow - Maybe you have O'd already! The month I got my BFP my temps where lots higher than normal all month I think this can just happen sometimes.

Nic & hands - you both seem to be speeding along.

Bex - I see you have had a big rise today so it was just a slow riser this month. So you are definitely in the TWW now, fx'd for you this month.

It is a quiet weekend for me as well although DH has just come home from playing football to say he is not going to the Hibs (scottish football team) game so I might have some human company this afternoon which is unusual if I am home on a Saturday.

Next weekend I am away in St Andrews for the weekend and so looking forward a nice weekend away.


----------



## CHDickey

Bea- that's what everyone keeps telling me! I do have insurance, but short term disability I just signed up for during open enrollment in October, so it won't take effect until January. But I do have days that would cover a majority of my maternity leave we would just have to save for two weeks of pay. And for a teacher it won't be too hard to accomplish:)


----------



## Srbjbex

Yep Bea- I finally got me rise and FF puts me at 5dpo :):):) my husband is becoming equally obsessed with my temps. He is away tonight and last thing he said to me was "will you text me your temperature in the morning!" haha! 

CH - your husband sounds like such a sweetie . I'm glad you had a lovely romantic evening, and your cheeky NTNP! :winkwink:


----------



## InHisHands

my goodness you all were busy! I have just been way too tired to do anything. I spent most of yesterday in bed watching movies with hubby due to having no energy.. and i still went to sleep early!!!

Nic - i don't wanna be a prune.. i just want to skip right over from olive to lime LOL Baby on steriods teehee.

Bex - TWW yay!!!!!! just about a week to go before testing time.

Snow - Hang in there sweetie.. your levels will go down. 

CH - sorry to hear about the results, but it doesnt effect your teaching ability. I know im great with my children, but i never get due credit for it from peers. I do however get it from my students. Just last friday i had a 5th grader give me a note saying that i make learning fun and that im smart and cool and thanks for teaching him. I'm sure you get similar things.. and those things are what really count.

Bea - It's taking forever for your scan to get here!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls! Just checking in to see how every is!

Having a good weekend - about to get a move on and go pick up our turkey. I ordered an organic cage free turkey for Thanksgiving. We eat organic as much as possible. I am getting so excited for the holiday on Thursday - My MIL and her fiance are driving down to visit for 5 days. It will be nice to have them here. I love to cook and entertain. This will be my 4th Thanksgiving that I am hosting. I have a ton of sides and a few desserts to make for the big day!

CH - You are the best in our eyes! Our short-term insurance doesn't start for 2 weeks after as well. So I would have to either use vacation/PTO or come up with the money ourselves as well. Or maybe work would just give us the time - I know that they did that for some of the other girls but their babies are all over 5 years old now so I don't want to count on that. 

Bex - Hooray for FF giving you crosshairs! 

Bea - Hope you enjoyed your extra time with your hubby!

Hands - Everyone needs to take a lazy day!

Nic - There is a commercial for animals that ASPCA puts on and it has a Sarah McLaughlin song in the background that gets me everytime! I have to switch the channel or I will start crying! The dogs have the saddest puppy dog eyes and are in cages. Oh it is just so sad - really pulls at my heart strings. As I am so for rescue organizations!

Oh also! And my temps are staying pretty steadily down. No more jumping up high temps for 2 days in a row now. Right now they are right at my coverline usually is. So getting lower is better but still has a ways to go!


----------



## Srbjbex

Wll ladies, this morning I am feeling really positive... my boobs feel really "full" which is unusal at this stage in my cycle, the only time I had this before was whn i got my bfp! Normally they just stay wibbly until about 4 days before AF when they become really tender

I know I'm probably reading too much into it, but its making me feel really positive...and I keep going to the loo for a quick grope just to check!

TTC really does turn us all into nutters!:wacko:


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - sounds like Thanksgiving will be good

Bex- ROTFL I really hope this is it for you. Try not to get too nutty.


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Sounding good already! They say the few months right after a miscarriage you are extra fertile so I really wouldn't be surprised if you get that BFP right away! And your chart is looking a bit tri-phasic as you had another jump in temps these past few days! ;)

AFM, we had alot of fun yesterday at that event with friends. I drank like 4 glasses of wine and was a bit tipsy as I haven't been drinking in so very long! And hubby and I very irresponsibly BD'd last night. Opps! My OBGYN will kill me I think if anything happens. I really don't think that anything will come of it (at least I hope!) as I don't think I will OV right on time - if at all. Which if I do OV it could possibly be today. Eeek! But anyways - we just got caught up in the moment but I am feeling kinda guilty/nervous/scared for doing it when I knew I wasn't supposed to. :dohh:


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - dont feel guilty!! I'm pleased that you and your hubby enjoyed a fun night out with some good old fashioned :sex: rather than babymaking! hehe and good job on getting tipsy! :thumbup:

I am a big believer in "what will be, will be" - If your body is not ready yet for you to have another little one, then it wont happen. If on the tiny chance you do get pg then that is good too! I dont know how much you have ventured into the TTC after loss section on here, but there are loads of women who got pg before first AF and it was fine! So relax, enjoy your hubby time, and have another glass of wine:winkwink:


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - I am with bex don't feel bad about it just be happy that you are bd'ing for enjoyment lol.

Bex - That is great news, I really hope this is it and its a sticky one for you.

:hi: everyone else hope you all had a nice day.


----------



## MrsBea23

Here is a pic of my bump girls. I have never posted a pic on here so I hope it works.

Edit: it worked but please excuse the messy room and that isn't my belly button sticking out it's the laptop lying on the bed lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0004.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay!! Our first bump pic!! I'm so excited. I'm so proud of you Bea! 

P.s. Love your wallpaper! :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh! I love the little bumpie you have Mrs. Bea! So cute! You look great hun!


----------



## CHDickey

Bex- keeping my fingers crossed for you chicky!!

Snow- don't feel guilty hun! I think it's great you got to enjoy one another without an agenda!!!

Bea- cute baby bump!!! I agree I love the wallpaper too! Lol!


----------



## MrsBea23

Thanks girls I feel huge I have put on a stone already eek.

I love decorating the house, I cant wait to do the nursery. That is probably my calmest wallpaper the one in my kitchen is my favourite it is a pale green Barbara Hulanicki and I love it and the one in my lounge is purple and white and pretty out there lol. If any of you are ever in Edinburgh you are welcome to come and stay.


----------



## CHDickey

Oh thanks Bea!! 

Speaking of nurseries I already have ideas and no baby...is that weird?

For a girl I want something very whimsical. Thinking Damask print somewhere in the mix!

For a boy either a rustic Texas nursery (very a-typical for me) not much of a fan for Texas crap thrown up everywhere, just thought it would be cute for one room, or something very geometric?!?!

How about you guys?!?! Have y'all thought about it or am I the only crazy lady?


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone! :wave:

Very cute bump Mrs Bea! I can see how you are still in your normal clothes though. My bloat is as big as your bump! I don't know where you've put that extra stone! :) 

Snow - I agree with Bex. I also believe in "what will be, will be". Apart from dating (which can be easily and reassuringly checked with an early dating scan), there actually isn't a big issue with you falling pregnant so quickly after a mmc / mc as long as emotionally you are ready. Some ladies are told to wait because maybe an infection caused the loss or they need some treatment, but in most cases they can try again immediately. A friend of mine fell pregnant a month after losing her first baby and is now 26 weeks and progressing nicely. :If this is meant to be your time - then that's brilliant, if not it sounds like you and hubby had a very much deserved fun evening! :D

Bex - Ooh I am super excited for you! This week needs to hurry up and go so we can all get some good news! :D

CH and Hands - Hope you are okay. xx


----------



## NotNic

Ooh nursery! This is the slight flaw in my team yellow decision. Without knowing what I am having, we can't really pick a design which is anything other than neutral. Also until we know where we will be living I can't get too carried away designing or buying stuff either! 

I have seen a lovely canopy to go over the cot which is sky blue at the top with white netting. The netting has appliqued clouds on it and I thought if we bought that we could paint the top half of the room pale blue with big fluffy clouds on it, add a dado rail around the middle of the room and then make the bottom half white. If I can convince hubby on this idea then we can add boy or girl accessories, prints and cushions to make it less neutral once baby is here.


----------



## InHisHands

I told my grandparents and bio father and his wife last night. They were all happy. I'm definately showing a baby BLOAT. and my bloat is probably like nic's... so big!! I won't be able to hide it anylonger.

If i have a girl - most likely i'll do ladybugs or girafes. Maybe dragonflies.

If a boy, im thinking.. turtles, maybe frogs or dragonflies... a pond theme.

Though i have already bought 3 stuff animals... tigger, eeyore, and a yellow girafe that plays a lullibye. We also bought a yellow, green, and brown baby blanket with a design of an elephant on it.

So i wont have EVERYTHING in a theme... but it looks like animals in general.


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - you are not alone and not crazy!! I have thought about it lots too. Even though I think I would want to find out the sex of the baby, I think I would still have a fairly neutral nursery. I really like all the "coffee and cream" type colours, with teddy bears, that kind of thing! :)

Like this (see you are definitely not the only one!).... 

https://www.next.co.uk/homeware/nursery-baby#LID=01_02_08_01_01_01_04

Bea - I love Edinburgh!! It's beautiful. I grew up in York, so it reminds me of a hilly version of home! 


AFM - temp drop this morning (booo) so keeping fingers crossed that it is implantation dip as I am 8dpo. Nic you are right.... we need next week to come quicker so it will be FULL OF GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - I typed over you!! How exciting that you told family!! :):)


----------



## InHisHands

Here are some links to what i was thinking:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mr.-and-Mrs.-Pond-10-Piece-Nursery-in-a-Bag-Set/12961462

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lil-Kids-Girl-Giraffe-4-Piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/14957085

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Little-Bedding-by-NoJo-Chloe-10-Piece-Nursery-in-a-Bag-Set/10841913


----------



## snowflakes120

Chatty girls you were last night and this AM! I had lots to catch up on! We ended up going out last night with friends to a Comedy Show - There was a Hypnotist there and it was really funny! We were out way later than I expected - kinda sleepy today.

Thanks for all the reassurance ladies. It makes me feel better. My temp has remained around the same so I think we are in the clear. And OV is still a bit away I am guessing. I'm not going to link my chart in my siggy til after this cycle. If anyone wants to check it out: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38d6df 

Hands - How exciting to tell family! That is great news!

Bex - FX for a implantation dip!

Bea - I would love to visit all of you girls in Europe! I have never been!

Nic- Fluffy clouds sound adorable!

Everyone's nursery ideas sound so cute! I don't really want to stick to a theme. Alls I know is that I do want is the back wall of the nursery to be vertically striped painted in 2 different colors. The other 2 walls in the room will be a solid color. That is about as far as I have thought. We did pick out the furniture already though when we went to Buy Buy Baby when I was still pregnant. And I know where in the room I want the pieces.

I am getting so excited about the Holiday on Thursday. I am taking a half day at work tomorrow to start prepping food and bc Hubby's mom & fiance will get here in the afternoon. Our friends didn't have anywhere to go for Thanksgiving dinner so I invited him and his girlfriend over. My turkey ended up being 13pds which is huge so I will have plenty of food and leftovers! It's going to busy and fun!


----------



## MrsBea23

Afternoon everyone,

Fertility friend seems to be down so I can't see either of your charts boo.

Bex - I really like the bears they are very cute.

I was thinking jungle for boy and pink and grey for a girl but I am not positive what I will do yet I need to wander around the shops for some inspiration once I find out what I am having.


----------



## MrsBea23

Nic & Hands - I forgot to say I was massive before the bloating went down I had to get a bump bad to wear my trousers to work but once the bloat went away and the bump went hard I shrunk to about half the size.


----------



## Srbjbex

Glad you are feeling better about it all Snow! I'm sure you would love it if you came here for a visit!! Maybe one day! And I will come and see y'all too!! Hehe do you like my Texas talking CH? :haha:


Nic and hands - I bet it won't be long before you have baby bumps just like bea...and you Need to post photos when you do!


US ladies... Hope you are all looking forward to thanksgiving...think of me, bea and nic all at work! Boo! Sounds like you have great times planned with friends and family! And a massive turkey!! 

X


----------



## NotNic

Boo to work :( I work for an American bank so work will be quiet, but we still have to go in. Boring! 

Snowflakes - how many are you feeding?! Hope all your prep goes well so that you can have a wonderful day.

Today I actually told my friend at work who was lovely about it. She got all teary for me. She said that she had a feeling I was going to say that, but she can't tell me why. Apparently I haven't been giving myself away but just before I told her she got the feeling that the words were about to come out of my mouth. Her sister is two weeks behind me and one of her good friends who works on another floor is due in March. She's completly surrounded by pregnant ladies at the mo! It's so nice to have someone at work who knows, plus she is going to keep my secret for me which is brilliant. Was very strange telling her though. Apart from the bloat and occasional gagging moments and smell aversions I don't feel pregnant, so it felt like I was dreaming when I told her.

Bex - An implantation dip at 8DPO is very possible. According to my scan dates I had IB on 6/7 DPO, and you would be exactly the right time to have a dip then.

Hands - Apart from the bloat, how are you feeling? Is ms still causing you grief?

Mrs Bea and Bex - my bloat seems very baby shaped some days! However the upside of always having had a small waist and bigger hips, is that now I am filling out, my clothes actually fit on the waist band. :)

So ready for next week now everyone. I am sending a huge batch of my pma and waiting skills to everyone! It's going to be an excellent week, I can feel it! xxx

PS Bex - I totally feel y'all is a phrase we should adopt. :)


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!!

So glad to hear everyone is doing well and happy!!

Hands I am glad to hear I'm not the only one! I have become a bit over excited with baby ideas on my Pintrest account!! 

I have a 7 and 14 month old nephews and our sisters keep saying we need a cousin. Too funny. My sister is done, but the DH's sis is going to start trying again in January for #2. We all live within 10 miles of each other, so when it does happen for us our kids will be close!

I have quit temping, checking OV sticks, etc. Just gonna try in January on the 10th, 12th, 14th, 16th, and 18th days and see what we get!:)

I have read a lot about fertility increasing within the 6 months after the HSG test?!?! Hopefully it's true!!!


----------



## NotNic

I think that's true CH. I've just spotted a lady in first tri who is due late July. She had that procedure in September (we were on a testing thread together). If I remember rightly she had quite short cycles like me so this probably was her 3rd or 4th cycle after that she got her BFP. I can't wait until you start trying again. xx


----------



## InHisHands

Wow, we have been busy bee's the last few days!!!

I love the links that some of you posted for your nursery. They look so rich. Makes my ideas look cheap... however... hubby and i don't have a lot of money so cheap is the way we will have to go. I want to be a stay at home mom so the budget is tight as we are trying to buckle down to losing my income.

Nic - I would be so scared if i lacked symptoms... though at 11 weeks i heard that is normal. As for me... M/S for the most part is gone. It has been almost two weeks now and i have only had 1 day of it. I think it is a little early for it to leave so soon, but *shrugs* what do i know? I know my boobs are still huge, i know im still getting pimple, and i dream about having sex every night (baby has to be a boy... HAHAHA), and im so bloated my pants aren't gonna fit any more and i look like im more like 4 or 5 months pregnant. But the bloat is all below my belly button and a round ball. I wonder if that means i'll probably carry low? I can't handle the sight of cooked meat ... like steak. BLAH And nothing is appealing to me, or if i see it and order it.. then i don't want it when i bite into it. Such a waste. So.. no more m/s... but i think i have plenty of other symptoms to keep me positive that the lil one is alive and active.


CH - you never know when you'll get a sticky bean. I hope you get yours soon.

Bex - I can't wait until you test. ... time is dragging honey!!!

Snow - Sounds like you have a good start to your nursery. I would love to do something with the walls, but since we rent... that's not happening. I might pin up the baby's name in those colorful blocked letters though... or buy a small wall shelf to set them on.

Bea - i'm not sure if my bloat will ever go down... i think its gonna just stay there and just get bigger. Your baby bump looks high from your picture.... Does it feel high or low to you?

Arg....................
i can't wait to find out the gender!!!!! I will be in total shock if it is a girl... i will admit it will take me a few weeks to get used to the idea. All i see is boy boy boy. But if it is a girl, i'll be just as happy after the initial transition is over.

Bea, Nic - do you have any gut feelings on what you are carrying?


----------



## NotNic

I did get a bit stressed around 9/10 weeks with the lack of symptoms, but I have read that it is common to for symptoms to start easing as early as 8 weeks. I really don't feel pregnant anymore, but my body is changing shape and I'm really tired, so I'm just hopeful that all is well. 6 more days til the scan and then I'll know!

Have you heard about wall transfers Hands? A lot of my friends have used them to decorate their homes and you can buy removable ones. They're not very expensive and can transform a room.


----------



## NotNic

Oh and I keep changing my mind Hands. In the beginning I was sure it was a girl, but I'm not so sure now. All the old wives tales contradict themself so I don't know what to think anymore!


----------



## CHDickey

Hands you are too funny! My husband and I don't make a ton of money either! So paint will be the extent our out decor besides bedding!:)

As far as nursery letters....I make them! I have done 4 sets so far. I decoupage them the match the bedding. My computer crashed, but as soon as I get it back I will upload some pics. I don't know how to do it from my phone?!?!

I am ready for a baby and just wish it would happen soon, but I know I am ultimately not the one in control!


----------



## InHisHands

Yes i have heard of the wall decals!!! Sounds good to me, maybe i can find some hubby and i like.

I was bad today ..... i ate the leftover pumpkin mix for the pumpkin pies even though it has raw egg in it. Bad pregnant woman!

There is a place in the PX that is selling those name blocks right now... i wish i knew if i was having a boy or girl .. instead of hunches.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girlies,

Sounds like everyone is doing well today.

CH - I have heard loads of times that you are more fertile after HSG, fx'd that you get your BFP as soon as you start trying again.

Nic - I am sure everything is fine. What day next week is your scan? ooh so exciting.

Hands - I am definitely carrying high but most of my friends that are my height carried high, I am only 5'2 so not much room in there. my uterus is already past my belly button. 
I think I am having a boy not sure why just a feeling, i dont mind what we hace but if I could only have one I would want a girl.

Bex - Your chart is looking good today nice rise there.

Snow - I think you are safe your temps seem to have stayed low, I hope you can get started on your next cycle soon.
Have a fab time tomorrow I am sure you meal will be amazing.


----------



## InHisHands

I see a MANGO!!!! oh im so excited!! Bea when they do your gender scan, will they be able to do any more testing with the downs?????


----------



## MrsBea23

I know a mango I am a bit scared about the melon next lol and the watermelon freaks me out but that is what has to happen i guess.

At the scan they will look at the length of the bones and the size of the head and things and that should give us a better idea. 

Are you still only expecting to get the one scan at 20 weeks? I don't know if i could of waited this long, I have had 3 already. Would you think about having one privately I saw someone on here had one at her local mall for $49


----------



## Srbjbex

Mangoes, olives and limes! Lovely!

I have had a down day today. A friend at work told me they were pregnant today which set me off. Another lady announced she was pregnant last week. I burst into tears at my desk! I am so happy for them, but i couldn't stop thinking that it should be me making my announcement this week!
BUT I got home, and hubby had cooked me a lovely tea, I'm having a little glass of wine and resisting the urge to poas!! I'm feeling better now I am home! I can't wait to test next week!


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh Bex I am so sorry you are having a bad day hun, I can't even imagine how hard that must be. Your chart is looking good though and I am sending soo much dust your way you will be covered in it. :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - you'll get your sticky bean!!! Chin up!

Bea - as far as i know its 20 weeks. I'll find out more info when i go in next week. I saw that there is an option for a first tri scan to check for disabilities, but im not sure if that option is covered by my government insurance. If it's not .. then we won't be having it. I dont realy want to scan to check for disabilities.. i just want to see my baby lol

Right now my 12 year old step daughter has given us her christmas list... that consist of 2 things. Neither are we willing to buy her because they are items we don't approve of and she should know better than to ask. Sighs... what to do, what to do. A part of me wants to just tell her to come up with some other things she likes, or it will be one uneventful Christmas.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hmmm hands that is a tough one do you think she is doing it for a reaction maybe? I would go back and say that you don't think those gfts are appropriate and if she doesn't have any other ideas you will get her a surprise.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls. I'm a bit late in coming in for the day.

It's been a busy day. I baked an apple and pumpkin pie. Made cranberry sauce, squash, mashed potatoes, applesauce and yams. I have made everything by scatch and has taken all day! I also cut up a ton of celery and onions to get it ready to make the stuffing tomorrow. I still have to make green bean casserole, rolls, gravy and the turkey tomorrow. Yea!! We are having a total of 6 people for dinner. Should be yummy.

Today was an ok day. A friend had her baby this afternoon. She was born right on her due date! I am excited but so very jealous at the same time. Her baby was a surprise baby - as in not planned for at all. I am just really hoping to be able to bring home a LO in 2012.

Hands - I would ignore her requests and give her other things that you do approve of.

Bex - Your chart is looking really good with your raise today. FX. Sounds like we both had lousy days. I had to hear about all my hubby's cousin's babies from my MIL today. 2 have been born recently and another cousin has one on the way and due in Dec. Awesome.

CH - I can't wait to see your letters! I want to do letters in the nursery! I love pinterest as well. I have a ton of recipes on mine and other various things!

Bea - Yea a mango! I am short too at only 5'1" - I was thinking in your picture that you looked tall!

Nic - Glad to hear your co-worker was awesome about your secret.


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy Thanksgiving Hands, CH and Snow!!! Hope you have a wonderful day :hugs:

P.S I'm feeling much better today after my low day yesterday, helped a lot by you guys and a huge temp rise this morning!! x


----------



## NotNic

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! 

Woop woop for the rise Bex! I really can't wait for next week! I have a good feeling.x

Snow - sorry to hear that yesterday was a toughie. I bet you mashed potato has never been so smooth! Enjoy today. It sounds like you're the perfect host.

Hands - I agree with the other ladies. Get her to rethink her ideas or just buy her something you want to get her. I try not to buy my nephews and nieces what they ask for. All the plastic and nylon offends me! :) I swear that I will only be buying my children traditional, tasteful or educational gifts. I'll put everything else in the loft like my mum did!

Today I am so tired. I had a really bad case of heartburn last night and I couldn't get comfortable. I'm seriously unattractive right now. This baby better come out a beauty to compensate for the money I'm wasting on make up. I'm beyond help!

Have a great day!

Xxx

Ps I'm another shortie - just 5ft3 myself! X


----------



## CHDickey

Happy Thanksgiving to you all as well! May you have a fabulous day with all your family and friends!! (whether you celebrate or not :) )


----------



## snowflakes120

HAPPY THANKSGIVING GIRLS!! I am thankful for all of you!

OMG Bex! Looking good girl! I have a feeling for you! Temps going up when usually it would be going down is awesome! ;)

Nic - I am so a makeup junkie! I hope you get to use your makeup! Get some sleep girl!

AFM, I got a huge temp drop today! I am sooooo happy! :) I really can't wait to get started again!

Time to get back to guests and food! Have a great day girlies!


----------



## NotNic

Thank you for checking in lovelies! I'm very thankful for all you guys too! xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 

CH - If you have Turkey for Thanksgiving what do you have for Christmas? I hope you had a fab day.

Bex - Yay for the temp rise wee hee, when are you going to test? So exciting.

Snow & Nic - yay for shorties he he.

Snow - Really pleased you had a drop hopefully that means all of the HCG is out of your system, do you get tested again? So lovely of you to think of us today when you are so busy, I hope your meal went down a treat. I love makeup as well I am a bare minerals girl for foundation but I love love bright eyes and a neutral lip. Bella Pierre is my eyeshadow of choice at the moment but I do love MAC and Urban Decay as well.

Nic - I look a mess as well my chin looks like I have stubble rash it is constantly red and angry and I have marks from squeezing spots (I know I know) and then the lines in my firehead have become more like canyons! It is going to be a lot of work to sort htis ouyt after the baby is born lol.
 
Hands - Hope you have had a nice day with the family.

Bex & Nic - What do you think of this desperate scouse wives show that is coming on? Another TOWIE in the making or just trash TV, I will have to watch the 1st one just to check it out he he.


----------



## NotNic

I was so not interested in Desperate Scousewives... until I saw the trailer! I think it might be a good one. It might just help fill the TOWIE gap! Have you watched Made in Chelsea? I'm really not keen. I work with enough Hooray Henrys and Yah Yah Yasmins. :)I have been to a few parties in my time when all the boys droll over the skinniest, poshest girl in the room and it's very dull!

I'm a massive eye make up girl myself. I love a smoky eye and lots of eyeliner. I'm only just getting into lipstick, but I'm normally a pretty neutral lip kind of girl. I always used to get my eye lashes and eye brows tinted and had facials. Now I don't feel so queasy I think I might book a pampering session in. At the moment I have quite shiny, greasy skin (which is unusual for me) and big stubborn spots all along my jaw and neck. I also have huge bags and watery eyes from the lack of sleep. My hair is growing like nobody's business, but it's lank and frizzy. I also have rubbish finger nails that keep breaking, and (sorry for tmi) I'm convinced I'm getting a hairy tummy. If I didn't know I was having one baby, I'd swear that I was having one girl twin and one boy twin, because at the moment the old wives tales would say I was expecting both! :haha:


----------



## InHisHands

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

I wear makeup, but never real thick. Sounds like you all had pretty nice days with food, temps, and etc.

Our brand new car is leaking oil to the point that there is none left in it *scratches head* That is what warranties are for. Our car has less than 10,000 miles on it. Someone is gonna fix it and the bill isn't gonna be sent to me LOL *sighs* Not really wanting to deal with this, but i suppose it will only take a phone call or two and a few hours in the shop and it will be all said and done. deep breath.


----------



## Srbjbex

Conflicting news from me today...

On one hand another lovely temp rise, on the other hand, I tested this morning and got :bfn: I know it's prob a bit early, but was with a frer so was expecting to see something.

Plus my boobs feel a lot more tender which for me normally means AF is just around the corner!

But I have the day off work today, and going to watch the tennis at the O2. exciting! 

So I am not going to test again until at least Monday which is the day AF is due! 

Won't be online for a couple of days so I'll catch up with you all on Sunday!

Much love x


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

I am off to st Andrews this weekend so won't be around much either.

Bex - I tested at 9dpo and got a BFN and tested again at 13 dpo because I had a temp rise and got my BFP so you are not out yet. and remember even if you don't get you BFP this month you know it can happen and it will happen soon. I am still sending loads of dust your way.
Oooh the tennis how exciting DH actually said to me last night he whishes we where there the courts look awsome. We where at the Australian Open in January it is such a good day out.

Nic - I have all of that my hair is a disaster soo long and ratty I really need to go and get it cut and my skin is hideous as for my tummy urgh I am veeting it but it comes up so high it is horrendous luckily DH has never been a big one on noticeing those sorts of things so it is not to bad.
I think we will have to watch a few of the episodes to see what we think gotta love trash TV. I am not likeing the look of the Amy Childs show that is coming on though I might give that a miss.

Hands - That is a shame about the car but definitely better to happen when under warranty.

:hi: Snow and CH have a fab weekend girls.


----------



## CHDickey

Bex- dont get down on yourself. It is still early!! What day did you confirm O on? 

Bea- have a lovely weekend!! I plan on doing a whole lot of nothing after today. 

AFM (now that I know what it means)- I have the worst acne ever!!! I have never had a clear complection, but it normally doesn't get bad until a few days prior to AF. I have had pimples this whole cycle....ugh!!


----------



## NotNic

Bea and Bex - have wonderful weekends away!

Bex - Even with a FRER I think you've tested early. You need at least 3 days after implantation to Stand a chance of having a reading, and even then only half of testers get a BFP this early. Your temps still sound great so keep positive. I got my bfp on what working backwards would have been 13 dpo on a superdrug digital. Good luck for Monday. x

Snow, Hands and CH - hope you've recovered from yesterday. Hands - did you tell anyone else?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girlies - Hope you all have a great weekends away!

Bea - I wear MAC foundation and powder. All of my eye shadows are either Urban Decay or Mac and a few Clinique colors as well. I too like an eye lots of dark color with depth and eyeliner and a nude gloss lips. It seems to look best on me - I have blonde hair and brown eyes. Makeup, nail polish and pajamas are my guilty pleasures... 

CH - My face is a bit of a disaster as well. I think it is from my hormones going up and down and all over the place. My blemishes are mostly contained near my chin - thank god for concealer.

Nic - I think I need to move to England just for the TV! I looked up the trailer for Desperate Scouswives and would totally love that too. 

Hands - Car issues suck! So glad that it is still under warranty and your able to get it done up properly!! Congrats on the baby looking like a rock instead of a fruit???!!!

Bex - Temps looking great still. Keep that PMA up. I too think it's still too early. According to a chart I have saved it says at 10dpo only 35% of woman get a +. So 9dpo would be even lower. 

AFM, Dinner turned out wonderful if I do say so myself. After we went to a friends house for a little fire outside and some S'mores. 

We did a little bit of Black Friday shopping today. I got some beautiful boots, a new shirt and some new Fiestawear pieces for my ever expanding collection. 

My temp raised a teeny bit this AM so whatever. We will see. I guess I can classify us as NTNP as we had another opps this morning. Oh well. I feel better about it this time though. I am quite confused as the last time I talked to my OGBYN she said to just come in this Monday at anytime (don't need appt) for lab work to check my HCG again. However, I got a message on my phone today confirming an appt to see her at 1:30 on Monday - I have no idea why I supposed to see her and what we going to go over as we didn't discuss an appt the last time - I feel everything is already been done and said. I don't know what to do as the office was closed today for the holiday to ask questions. I think I am just going to go to the appt and see what it is all about. I just have a feeling it was a mistake...


----------



## CHDickey

Snow- yeah I would totally go to the appointment just to see what it's about. My break out is everywhere: chin, cheeks, arms, and back!! Ugh!


----------



## InHisHands

Bea, Bex - have fun on your trips!!!

Snow -let us know what the doc has to say. BTW i went black friday shopping as well. We bought a printer, a tv series that i really wanted, and a dvd. Great prices... wish they were those prices all year long.

CH - i have zits too... its just a normal process of life i think, though it does stink.

Nic - You're going to get your first scan this week right? -- Must post pic or you'll be kicked out of the tribe!!! teehee

AFM - Car is fixed and back home, we are very open about the pregnancy now and are telling people as we run into them. Basically i just have work and church left. Feels good not keeping it a secret anylonger.. and i dont have to try to hide my bloated belly... LOL I just let it hang out there now.

Feeling icky today .. mix between dehydrated and car sick.. im sure its just hormones and m/s creeping up. So im drinking water and taking it easy.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

I am back had a lovely weekend with loads of yummy food.

I hope everyone else has had a nice weekend.

Snow - OMG pajamas are my most favourite thing in the world I must have about 15 pairs lol I love them. I am glad your dinner turned out so well. Good luck at your app, maybe it is just to see how you are feeling.

Nic - How are you getting on with the house hunting?

Hands - I got a madela swing breast pump on amazon in the black friday sales so pretty happy with that. Its my 1st baby purchase DH says I shouldn't buy anything until after the 20 week scan but oh well.

Bex - hope you had a nice weekend away.

CH - How was your weekend hun. When is Af due for you? all that acne sounds a bit suspect lol.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!!! Had a great weekend!! Got all my nieces and nephews Christmas gifts yesterday. Had a blast with my DH and sister. I am not much of a shopper so the fact I shopped for 6 hours was unbelievable. 

As far as PJs go, I am totally a fan too. Nothing is better then being comfy!:)

Bea- I would have totally scooped up that breast pump! They are super pricy. My sister has one so I will get a new set for myself but use her motor and such!:)

AFM- AF isn't due until December 4th so another week!:( oh well closer to trying!:) I hope y'all have a relaxing day before the start of the work week!


----------



## Srbjbex

Evening ladies! I had a lovely weekend away thanks, the tennis was excellent, and just settling in to watch the final on the tv now :) 

No sign of AF yet, but a HUGE temp drop yesterday has started to make me think she is just around the corner. Another bfn too today (although that was on IC) so we shall see! And in boob watch, they are killing me today!! Haha!

Bea - glad you had a lovely weekend too! 

Snow - Hope everything goes ok with your appt tomorrow! I'm sure all is good! 

Hands - so exciting that you are starting to tell people, I bet you are on cloud 9 at the moment! 

CH - sounds like you have had a really productive shopping weekend! 

Nic - hi! :)


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - That is a long time shopping glad you enjoyed it and got lots of pressies. I got my pump for 65 instrad of 100 (pounds that is my netbook is set funny so I can't figure out which button is pounds lol).
I really hope the time passes by quickly for you hun, you never know you migh have an accident and might not have to wait he he.

Bex - So glad you had a nice weekend. Bummer that your temp has dropped hopefully it will go back up even higher in a day or so, I am still sending lots of dust around for you.


----------



## CHDickey

Here are some photos of different things I have done for friends and families nurseries.


----------



## CHDickey

Oh and BTW I have had the WORST back pain EVER yesterday and today. i am totally planning on sleeping with a heating pad. I guess the 2 days of cooking and day of shopping has worn me out. Oh well, back to work for 3 weeks and then off for 2. I am super excited about the holiday. We are going skiing in Aspen and it is my DH's first time ever to ski....cannot wait! :)


----------



## CHDickey

Just change my signature....loving having a computer back and running! I will leave you all alone. Have a fabulous work week and even better beginning to December!


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning ladies, I'm feeling really really down today. 

After another temp drop this morning, and AF style cramps, I am fully expecting the :witch: to arrive today. So much so that I am wearing a pad in anticipation. 

I hate this emotional rollercoaster, this once-a-month feeling, of feeling like it will never happen, that I am really inadequate. Husband doent really know what to say to make me feel better when I am like this, bless him.

I need Christmas to come soon. I need a break from work. 

:cry:


----------



## CHDickey

Bex- sending hugs your way!! Much love sweetie!


----------



## InHisHands

CH - they are beautiful. Nice work!

Bex - Hang in there sweetie. You know you can get pregnant.. so it really is just a matter of time. It will happen again sweetie. It's hard to take those words to heart when you are on the other end... but try to take a deep breath. Take your day of mourning, and then dust yourself off and get ready to jump your hubby again ..teehee.


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Lots of hugs are being sent your way hun. I know how you feel. I am not having a good day either. Wish you lived closer so we could meet for a cup of coffee or a big ice cream cone! Or go to a restaurant and have an all out pig fest!

CH - LOVE the letters! Way too cute and you are talented girl!

Bea - You got yourself a great deal on the pump!

Hands - Hooray for no more secrets!

Nic- Hey girl!

AFM, I'm a bit of a downer today. I had a hard decision to make that I didn't like yesterday. I had my OV pain last night knowing that I was most likely OVing - but didn't know whether to jump for it or hold back. In the end, we didn't BD. It is hard knowing that I shouldn't do anything about it but knowing it was happening. I mean we could still have something happen as we did BD on Friday AM. I had a temp raise today to confirm my suspension - we'll see how the next few days go. I am trying to shake myself out of this bad funk that I am in! I guess I should at least be happy that I OV'd on CD19 and my cycle won't be too long. I usually OV between CD13-CD16. So it really wasn't pushed back all that far... I guess that also means that my HCG is pretty much out of my system.

My appt is at 1:30 - I will update what she wanted to see about when I get back. I just know that I will have blood work done.


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - They are fab I am so impressed. When you are off on maternity you can make things and sell them they are definitely good enough.

Bex - I am so sorry hun :hugs:. I really hope you feel better soon and I really really hope you get your BFP asap.

Snow - I can only imagine how frustrating that must be. That is great news that you o'd so quickly though. Just think this time next month you will be well on your way to your BFP.

Nic - Desperate Scousewives starts tonight he he. I am shattered so not sure if I will be able to stay up that late but I will get it on catchup tomorrow.

Hands - :hi:


----------



## snowflakes120

And to top my day off even better - I just sat in the waiting room at the Dr. office for over an hour when alls I had to do was get that stupid bloodwork like I thought. The stupid receptionist didn't tell me even after I told her when I 1st came in that I thought that was alls I needed was the bloodwork. 

And then since my dr.'s office is near the hospital and has a parking deck you need to get a paper slip stamped so that you don't have to pay $2 to park. Of course, I forget my stupid slip in the car and don't get it stamped. So then I stamp the Dr.'s business card and lost it and held up the line to get out. I told the guy I didn't have cash or the slip and he tells me to be more careful next time and remember it! As I was getting out of my car to go back to work - there it was in between my seats. I had a nice scream!

It is so not my day. Sorry for the rant. UUUUGGGHHHHH!!! I can't wait to go home and just relax and watch crappy TV!


----------



## MrsBea23

Aww Snow honey so sorry your day is getting worse. Go home and eat a tub of ben & jerrys. Big :hugs:.


----------



## NotNic

Hiya everyone! Sorry this weekend was hectic and I haven't had much chance to be on here. My 4yo niece stayed on Saturday and we had so much fun. I took her to see Arthur Christmas and she loved it. We then had a girlie sleepover with malteasers and hot chocolate and watched the newer Miracle on 34th St. She was so funny. She is obsessed with the idea of the thanksgiving parade and when we woke up in the morning she insisted on watching the 'New Walk' one (meaning the New York one!). I leant her the DVD and she has since made her mum watch it twice more! Also had a very productive Sunday and bought most of the children presents and picked my mum's tree for her. A very christmassy weekend!

Glad everyone else had good ones. 

Bex as they say you're not out until the witch is in! Keep your chin up. It's been a great month and whatever happens you will get a BFP soon. 

Snow - when will you hear about the test results? Sorry you felt so bad not bding, but if it's meant to be your month than any bding done before might have done the trick.

Hands - look at your prune! You're almost a lime already. Yay!

Mrs Bea - I'm going to have to catch up on desperate scousewives too. I wonder what the reviews will be like tomorrow?

CH - good work on your Christmas shopping. Think you'll be buying for your own baby next year!

Girlies keep your fingers crossed for me. Scan in the morning. Eek!


----------



## CHDickey

Snow- sorry your day was yuck :( just remember tomorrow is a new day. And you never know what might happening?!?!

Bex- are ya feeling better?

Thanks for the compliments ladies!! I love doing stuff like this, it is truly how I get the stress out. 

How's everyone else doing? Bea- you said you were pretty whipped, Nic- how are you holding up? Hands- I would be shouting from the roof tops! How exciting to be able to share your good news.


----------



## Srbjbex

hello my lovely mid august ladies.

I am feeling so much better today, thank you all for your kind words and thoughts, it means so much to me. I think I just needed a day to be miserable and get it all out of my system. I am now onto next month and my new testing date is Christmas Day!!! Plus hubby and and I have decided to plan lots of fun and exciting things for next year - starting with a long weekend in Northumberland for our first wedding anniversary in March. Plus Im going to apply for the ballot for Wimbledon this year, and Bea I may even end up fulfilling an ambition of mine and go to the Edinburgh festival! 

Snow - how are you doing today my lovely!? I wish we lived closer too. Im sorry you had a rotten day too, I'm sending you massive virtual hugs. 

Nic - sounds like you had a lovely Christmassy weekend. I want to go and see Arthur Christmas too, I'll see if I can find a small child to steal to take with me!! 

Much love to everyone! xx


----------



## NotNic

Hey ladies. Just wanted to let you know that I am waiting for my scan now and it's testing my waiting skills more than TTC did! We have been here for over an hour now. I'm starving too! Fingers crossed it won't be much longer, though I have been 'next' the whole time I've been here!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - Christmas Day! How exciting that would be!!!!

Bea - When is your scan? I know its coming up real quick.

Nic - Hang on Plum!! Be sure to tell us all about it though!!!

Snow - it will be okay. I wish i lived closer to you too... but im just not on the east coast.

CH - I havent even done my christmas shopping yet. I need to go to the store and just buy gift cards next weekend and get it over with. Most of the family is out of state so that makes that easy. BTW im going to tell my 5th grade class about the baby today. I'm gonna put up a riddle for their morning work and if they think they know the answer, they can write it down and turn it in. 

"Dear 5th graders,
Since I like you, I'm going to give you a clue.
I've been with your since September,
But you won't be able to see me until June.
Little Bean

They will be so excited. :) I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## MrsBea23

Nic - How did you get on? They must of seen you by now lol. Exciting stuff.

Hands - My scan is on Thursday seems like ages away! Did your class get the riddle?

Bex - So glad you are feeling better. Yes you definitely have to come up to the fringe. You and DH have to come and stay with me, hopefully the baby will be sleeping through the night by then and wont keep you awake.

Snow - Hope you are feeling better today hun.

CH - How are you today hun? I am even more tired today I got up super early so I could leave at 3.30 to get home for the electrician to come and look at the lights in the garage, knowing the trades people around here I bet he doesn't even show up lol.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey y'all!

I am feeling better today. I do however regret my decision to not BD Sunday - but it's too late. I guess I just needed a good sleep last night to get rid of my funk. Got another raise in temp this AM so am fairly certain I OV'd Sunday. One tomorrow and FF will give me my cross hairs. My OBGYN will call me usually Wed. or Thurs. with my HCG results. I am assuming they must be somewhat low considering I already OV'd.

I got to see tons of pictures of my friends baby. She is so cute! I can't wait to meet her and hold her. I think we are going to go and visit this weekend. 

Nic - Sounds like a great weekend! Can't believe you have so much Christmas shopping done. I have my sister done and dad and a few things for hubby. I have to get stuff for my other sister and my brother in law plus I have my mom to buy for too. My one sister & her husband are a priority as they are in the Peace Corps and in Africa so I need to get stuff out to them soon. Can't wait to hear about the scan!! 

Bex - Glad you are feeling better today. Now that would be the best Christmas gift ever! Forget presents all I want are 2 lines!

Hands - Super cute idea for the kiddos! I bet they are going to be so happy and excited for you!

CH- Being creative always helps me with stress too! I love to sew and scrapbook!

Bea- I bet you are just exhausted! I really hope that guy comes and goes fast so you can sneak in a nap!


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone! I didn't get out of there until 2pm. 3 hours it took!!! I was taken in 90mins late, and they did everything all in the same room. I was answering my questions while having my bloods done, and then I had blood pressure monitors on both arms. I looked like I was wearing far too small armbands (waterwings - US girlies?)!! :haha:

So on to the scan - baby did not behave! Just as the lady thought she'd have a good shot it moved! It had the hiccups and kept spinning around, and moving around. We got some great views of the bottom of baby's feet(!), but it insisted on having it's hands either over its face or by its nose, so they couldn't do the nose part of the downs test. I can't decide if baby was doing the vogue dance or if it was just camera shy and doing a paparazzi blocking manouvre! :D I have got some scan pics but they're not very clear because of baby's wriggling. When I can figure out how to put them on here I will. 

I was lucky that I got my results the same day. My bloodwork was really pleasing. Yay! I have a 1:2000 ish chance of it having Downs and 1:5600 ish of the other Trisonomy disorders. The Downs' score was a similar risk level to that of a pregnant 15 year old. Which would be an excellent results if I was on 10 years younger. Almost 14 years off my 'real age'! :D

I did think I would be more excited though. It just felt like a huge out of body experience the whole time I was there! I think come the 20 week scan (all going well) I'll be much happier. We have a history of heart conditions in my family so I would be able to relax and enjoy it more once they have a proper look. Also - before I forget, I've been brought forward to the 7th June - making me almost a peach - 12+5! Also heartbeat was quite fast - 168 (first reading) and 161 (at the end of the scan when it calmed down a bit). 

Thanks for waiting with me. xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Well poo. I just wrote a long reply and then hit close! Doh!

Sounds like your scan went wonderfully and your bloodwork number sound beyond excellent! Awe to be 15 again - just double that number and add 1 and you get my real age!! Eeeeeekkkkkk!! Maybe your child will be a foot model and how cute that he/she had hiccups!! My sister totally wore those bright orange arm swimmies!!

I just wanted to update that my Dr. called and my HCG blood work came back as 31.1 - pretty good. Dr wants to follow it back down to 0. So I have to go back early next week for another draw. Ugh! I will be so embarrassed/nervous/scared if it comes back higher bc of our one BDing session but I'm not really hopeful as it was 2 days before I OV'd - just taking it easy.....


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic- scan sounds awesome! Sounds like it's all tickety boo in there :) can't wait to see a pic when you manage to get it on here. And nearly a peach now too!

Snow - I bet you will be back to ttc again before you know it! 

Hands - love your little riddle, so cute!! I hope it went down well with your class :) 

Bea - Have you been able to feel your little baby wriggling yet? When does that start to happen? 

CH - forgot to say before that I LOVE your letters. You are very talented!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic!!!!! You have such an active lil bean.. at least you know he/she is alive and spinning! That's great!!

As for my kiddos... they couldn't answer it based on the first bit of info.. but it sure had them talking and guessing!!! So when they went to music and pe i added PS im the size of a prune but in 3 days i'll be the size of a lime. Two of the boys guessed a baby.. but the girls had no clue!!!! HAHAHA .. eventually after lunch, i played hangman to reveal the other name of little bean (Baby mylastname). They were so excited and thrilled! It was absolutely amazing and a great day for the whole room.


----------



## CHDickey

Hands- such a great idea!!! I might have to steal it!

Snow- sew?!?! I wish I knew how!

Bex- I am glad you're feeling better much love to you!!

So glad to hear that all dr appointment went well. All sounded like great news. Even dancing baby ;). 

I hope my day comes soon once we start trying again. I was in a meeting today and got a sudden rush of exhaustion almost like I was light headed. Weird!! AF will be arriving this weekend so that means only one more month then get to try!!

Speaking of Christmas BFP... If we were to get PG in december, which we can't we would have been able to find out new years eve!!

Enough blabber! :) have a wonderful evening ladies!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Nic - That is fab news so pleased for you. Mine was hiccuping the whole time as well at my 12 week scan they look so funny when they do that, I had to keep moving about to try and get it to the position that she wanted but we got there in the end.

Snow - That is good nws that it is all almost out of your system, it would be so funny if it starts to go back up it will baffle your doctor lol.

Bex - I have felt movement a couple of times over the last couple of days, it feels like bubbles popping in your belly. My placenta is across the front of my belly though so it is cushioning most of the movement at this stage. 

Ch - I am sure it will be soon, sooner than you think with all these symptoms!

Hands - I bet they are excited for you. Has the ms stayed away?

AFM I am very excited but very very nervous about tomorrow. My scan is at 10 am so if all goes well I will be back at work about 12 and I will let you all know what I am having.


----------



## InHisHands

CH - It was a blast and I don't mind at all if you want to use the idea.

Bea -- WHOOHOOO!!!! Any last guesses on what you think you are going to have before you actually find out what you are having?

Snow- You'll be back to BDing in no time.

Bex - Do you plan on trying to do anything different this next time?

Nic - I'm so excited for you. You must be on cloud nine. I so badly want to see my baby moving. I know i'll just fall instantly in love and i want the reassurance that he or she is okay.

AFM - I have an appointment this morning. I think they are going to try to find the heartbeat and if my insurance will cover a 12 week NT scan, they will book it. Not sure if it will or not.... if not, its onto 20 weeks... but at least i'll know how long i have to wait. I'm telling ya, i dont even care about the DownS part.. i just want to see the kiddo!

I would honestly be completely taken off guard if they said something was wrong with my baby... i just have an inner peace that my baby is just a happy go lucky healthy kiddo.

I'll be sure to update you all when i get a chance.


----------



## Srbjbex

Let's a virtual sweepstake for Bea's baby...... i'm going for GIRL!!


----------



## InHisHands

I'll shoot for Girl too.


----------



## snowflakes120

I say BOY for BEA!!

Bea - So excited for your appt today!! And how cool about the movements - neato!

Hands - And your appt too - so excited! I bet you are just over the moon to be able to see your LO. I am sure you are fine - I had mother's intuition that something was wrong from the beginning - I already knew it.

CH - A new years BFP to ring in the New Year would be awesome! So jealous of you and Bex having great days to test on!

ETA: FF gave me my crosshairs. I am 3dpo!


----------



## CHDickey

I'm so horrible at guessing...I want tosay boy to even out the guessing with Snow but my gut says girl! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - you need to get off the fence! heehee!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - ROTFL no fences here!

Just wanted to give you a quick update. I went to my appointment and fell in love. Not only did i get to hear the heartbeat (167).... but they did a suprise ultra sound. Basically the lady told me she wasn't qualify to do really point anything out but that she thought i might like to see my baby and she printed off a few pictures. - I'll post them when i get home tonight... promise.

The pictures aren't real good quality since she kept moving while hitting the print button so the image quality was less than before she went to hit print. But let me tell ya... i think my baby was asleep at first but when he or she woke up.. woa nelly!!

That baby would bring both knees back to the belly and kick both leggs out at the same time so hard that he or she would spin! There were a few times after kicking he or she would have this perfect foot image on the ultra sound .. so cute! No thumb sucker here.. too busy punching and kicking. LOL


----------



## CHDickey

Oh hands how exciting!!! 

Okay I'm going to get off the fence... Hands and Bea girl... :)


----------



## InHisHands

As promised. It's probably too early, but gender guesses? I'm so in love with this little one. I especially like the second picture when he or she is looking right at us.
 



Attached Files:







10weeks+5days Ultrasound 002.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2









10weeks+5days Ultrasound 003.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## NotNic

Woop, woop! What wonderful news Hands! Originally I was going to say definite boy for Hands, but now I think it might be a girl. I say boy for Mrs Bea.

How did you feel seeing Baby? Did they adjust your due date at all? I still feel a bit funny after my scan. It felt weird, like I was watching it happen to someone else! Now I don't feel very pregnant seeing a proper baby was a surreal experience. 

Was fab calling my dad to let him know how I got on. He is soo excited! :) I'm a bit of a daddy's girl and I am made up that he is so happy. He works abroad and is taking his team out for a Christmas meal next week before flying home, and plans to buy some champagne and tell his team that he is going to be a grandfather! The thought of him being this proud makes me more emotional than anything else so far in the pregnancy.


----------



## NotNic

Oops - fat fingers!

Snowflakes - wow 3DPO already? I'm a big believer in fate so if your hcg does go up then I truly believe it is meant to be. If not then wouldn't you be close to a festive ovulation date? 

Bex - what's your plan for this month - apart from getting a festive BFP?

CH - when will you officially start trying again? Have you thought about your plan?

Mrs Bea - good luck for your scan tomorrow! Let us know how you get on. :) 

Much love and looking forward to many more bits of good news! Xx


----------



## InHisHands

I felt so in love and excited Nic. I'm on cloud 9. They didnt change the due date. I think i could have watched my baby all day long. ... i just didnt want it to end! I know i feel like im carrying a boy and hubby wants a boy... but i agree baby tends to look girlish to me ROTFL.

I recognize that chin/jaw line though... thats mine!!! I have a pointy long, heartshape chin line.... boy or girl... the chin will end up being pointy lol

Im going to stop calling the baby Dex for a few weeks and calling it Hannah.. so it won't be so unreal just incase. I'm gonna try to start thinking PINK... that way i'll be prepared either way.

To baby's defense at 10 weeks.. the head is suppose to be bigger than the body and it may be just too soon to see the real shape and size compared to the body.

BTW Nic im so happy that your dad knows is a proud papa. One of the best feelings really!!! I'm so happy for you. Bea-- im waiting in antcipation.

Snow, Bex, CH -- your BFPs are just around the corner. Maybe we will have a Christmas/Newyears baby yet!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Edit: Meant for a different thread


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Well I am back from my scan and all went really well there were no soft markers to see and the sonographer said he had the best view of all organs so I am relly happy.

So we are having a GIRL! I so thought it was a boy but nope it is a little girl. i had a boys named picked and everything Lewis no idea what I will call a girl he he.

I am at work so this is just a quick one but I will come on tonight and do a proper post.


----------



## InHisHands

Congrats Bea!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you. A healthy beautiful baby girl!!! I know for my hubby and i... we had a really hard time coming up with a girl's name. To be honest i love Hannah.. but im not in love with the name.

My favorites are Morgan Bailey, Rachel Wren, and Viola Madeline right now... but hubby doesn't like them. It can be tough. Hannah Grace is on the top of my list and i do love it, just not IN LOVE with it right now. Good Luck and let us know when you and hubby come up with something you both like :)


----------



## NotNic

Congrats Mrs Bea. There are some beautiful italian girls names out there. Are there any family names you might like? xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Congrats to you Bea! A lovely healthy little girl. :):)

Names I like are Poppy, Evelyn and Lily


----------



## InHisHands

Congrats Nic on your peach!!! You are soooo totally in 2nd tri YAY!!


----------



## NotNic

Thank you. And you're almost a lime! Yipee! Not long for you now. :) xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats on the GIRL Bea!!! Hooray!! I am so happy for you!!

Hubby and I have the opposite problem - we have so many girl names we agree on but not really any boy names. He likes the more traditional boy names and I like the more modern ones. It will hard to come up with something we both like!

Nic - You are totally right. Right now, FF says that I should OV right on Christmas Day. I'm not too sure if I like that as we will up in NY for Holidays and staying with family.... I do like my privacy!! But I am sure AF or OV will be late or early meaning it won't happen on Christmas Day but it sure will be close!! ;)

Anyways, AF is potentially due 12/11. I'm going to _try_ and hold out on testing til 12/14... As that would be 5 weeks since my miscarriage. Don't tell anyone but I am kinda secretly hoping AF doesn't show... A girls gotta have some PMA in the light of everything that happened right??!! :)


----------



## NotNic

Absolutely! Looking back I don't know why I had so much pma during my long cycle but it kept me calm and I'm sure it helped me get the bfp. Yay for pma and if not here's hoping hubby gives you a very good Christmas present! :winkwink:


----------



## CHDickey

Yay!!! A girl!!! So exciting:) :)

Snow I will be secretly praying for you!!

Came home with an awful migraine today. Oh how I hate AF!!


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - sorry to hear you arent feeling well :( Is it the AF that gives you migranes? 

Snow - you keep that PMA. When I was in your position, my attitude was, if AF comes, then it is good news because you can start trying again, if it doesn't come then also good news - win win.


----------



## MrsBea23

How is everyone today? Friday woo hoo so pleased it is the weekend, is anyone doing anything exciting?

Hands - So pleased your appointment went well. A lime today woo hoo.

Nic -So sweet of your dad. There are some lovely Italian names (I am actually a Lisa, not that that is lovely lol) but my sister has named her daughter Isabella so it might be a bit cliché if we both do it lol. Have you got names picked?

Bex - I really like Floral names, not sure if you ever watched it but there was an American show called Privileged and the girls where called Rose and Sage and I really like those. I wanted to go Scottish and had picked Isla for a girl but I told one of DH's friends wives and she used it grrr. When are you due to O?

Snow - As bex said it is a win win really, although I would love to see you get that BFP before Christmas.

CH - I hope you are feeling better today, I used to get really bad migraines from when I was about 12 but they actually stopped when I went off the pill bizarrely. I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend planned.


----------



## Srbjbex

I am hoping that I will ov on CD 16 again as I did last cycle which would put me on 13th December...which doesnt seem to far away! Much prefer these 29 day cycles than the 35 ones I had before!!! I dont think I'm going to do anything too different this month. 

I really want to enjoy December and all the Christmas build up, so I am going to drink what I want, eat what I want (although still stick to decaff coffee seeing as I have made the switch) and just generally relax, and have a whole heap of sex!!! Ha ha :haha:

If still no BFP then I will plan somehting more structured for new year, but for now, my plan is just it just old fashioned sex!


----------



## MrsBea23

Ha ha sounds like a good plan. Lots of dust coming your way.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!! Ready for the weekend and it's going to be a test for the DH and me. We are keeping my two nieces (4and7) and my 8 month old nephew!!! My sister and her DH are going out of town for their 10 year wedding anniversary. So happy for them!:)

Yeah migraines have been an AF symptom for me. In college they were regular but since then they have come and gone. Yesterday was a dozie. AF should be arriving shortly. I am expecting her this weekend to arrive in full force:)


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls... I went to a ball last night. The food was cold and gross and left baby and i very unhappy. Hubby and i ended up leaving during the meal service and went to get fries at mcdonalds ROTFL

But i am thankful that i still was able to fit into my dress that i bought this summer for it!!!! It was tight, but i bought it slightly big this summer.. hoping i would be preggers by the ball. :)

The one thing i did notice though is that my belly button itched last night while out. Not sure if it was the panty hose or what.. but when i got home it was pink on the inside and out and itched to the touch. I put some anti itch cream on it and woke up this morning and its less pink.. and only on the inside now... but still itches. No fever, no warm to the touch, no ozzing or puss... Not sure what to think of it.. but i dont like that its in my belly button. I'm worried about baby.

BTW thanks nic and bea.. im so glad im a lime!!! Just a little bit more to go and i'll be in second tri.

Snow - If it doesnt happen this month.. how exciting it happening so close to christmas!!!

CH, Bex - Fresh new beginnings... though i understand you don't want to try this month CH.

Bea - Question for you? I know you said you would like to have a girl.. so i know you are excited about it... but how are you coping with the thought that you feel like you were carrying a boy... but your baby ended up being a girl.. contradicting your thought process this whole time? Any tips?

I still feel like im carrying a boy... but i'll even admit my ultrasound pics looked more girlish to me than boy (though its too early to tell)... and im really frustrated on how the baby could be girl when i feel like its a boy.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hands - it took a bit of getting used to probably a full day. Last night when I was doing the grocery shopping I got her a little hungry caterpillar outfit and it is so cute. Girls clothes are so much more fun he he.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! It's Friday! 

Thanks for all the well wishes!

Bea - I am a Lisa too! Bizarre! We have some plans for the weekend - tonight we are going out to eat with a bunch of friends and then going back to a friends house to meet their baby girl that was born last week! I can't wait to meet her. We have a going away party for a friend that is moving back to Germany tomorrow night. I also am going to do some more Christmas shopping prolly Sunday. Also, wanted to tell you that UD dropped the Naked 2 palette here in the US yesterday. I was one of the lucky 5,000 to get one! I can't wait for it come in the mail! I'll let ya know if I like it as much as the 1st.

Bex - If AF arrives, I plan to do the same and just be very relaxed about my Baby Making!! Just basically live life as usual. :) I love your win win analogy - It is so perfect!

CH - I totally have faith in y'all - going from 0 to 3 in no time! You'll do great! 

Hands - The food is always supposed to be the best part of a ball! Glad you had fun otherwise and I'm sure you were beautiful in your dress! I hope your belly button feels better today!

Nic- I love Italian names as well! 

AFM, I have been shopping too much. I have been blowing through money like crazy! My husband is going to kill me esp with his tuition due right after the Holidays! The other day, I did some Christmas shopping and baby shopping for our friends and wedding shopping for another friend. And I managed to pick up some way too expensive jeans and sweaters for myself. Last week, I bought these gorgeous suede boots and a bunch of other things. Yesterday I bought that make up set and I have more shopping to do this weekend. Eeekkkk!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

I've missed you all lots over the last few months! I found bex in the TTCAL section and she gave me a quick update on everyone! I clearly have lots of catching up to do but i just wanted to pop over and say Happy Friday to everyone. Big congrats to those who are PG! Lots of Dust to those of us still TTC and my heart goes out to you who have had losses...its been a huge change to my heart and life...I hope to have good news to share with you all soon and I will have my FX crossed for you all too!

So happy to have found this thread again :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Hooray for Friday!!

Tonight I have my girlfriends from uni coming for a visit. They are coming up on the train and we are going to spend the evening at the german market here in Birmingham - so it definitely feels like Christmas now :) Plus we are going to get our Christmas tree on Sunday so we will spend all day decorating the house!!! So exciting. 

CH - good luck with all the little ones!! It will be very good practice for when you have a brood of your own!

Snow - sounds like you have a great weekend lined up! It made me giggle when I heard about all your shopping, sometimes us girls just have to do it! it's really lovely to hear you sounding so bright and chirpy!

Hands - strange about the itchy belly button, never heard that one before, i hope it calms down soon it doesnt sound very nice. Oh, and when I went to my accountants ball recently the food there was awful too. The whole plate of food tasted of absolutely nothing! I am a big big foodie - I love going out for nice meals:)


----------



## NotNic

Hiya everyone! Just had a lovely afternoon / evening out with my mum. We went christmas shopping at the new Westfield Centre, in Stratford (near where the Olympics will be) and had a lovely christmassy day out. I managed to buy a couple of presents, a birthday present for my dad, and my mum bought me my first pair of maternity jeans which we are putting away for christmas. Snow - if you ever come over to the UK I will take you shopping! I think we'd make a great team!:)

We finished the evening with a glass of champagne (luckily baby agreed that it was christmas and I could have a glass and actually enjoy it!), some antipasti and listened to christmas music. Soo nice! :) I am almost there on presents now. I have 5 presents left to get and some stocking fillers and then I'm done. Though I still have to write all my christmas cards :(

Hands - the itching could be a number of things. Our skin becomes more sensitive during pregnancy because of our hormone levels - so you may need to swap detergents. Also as your skins stretches to fit baby in, the stretching makes your skin itch. They call that PEP https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/stretchmarkitchexpert/ There is also another more serious complaint which tends to occur in 2nd or 3rd trimester, which if the itching continues you should advise your mw about so they can rule it out or treat it. It's extremely unlikely at the moment though. I'd guess it's probably a combination of the first two. If your dress was a little tight then your pantyhose was probably rubbing your belly button. I have noticed that I can see into my belly button hole properly now. Perhaps yours is the same and the pantyhose scratched a bit of your bellybutton that isn't normally touched?

Bea - We love Isabella but hubby's friend has just named their baby that. We're not ruling it out, but we are considering other options. We love Felicity and Imogen. I also really like Amerie. Boys names we dont have a single name we both love. I really like Luca but hubby isn't convinced.

Lisette - Lovely to hear from you. How are you doing? Do you have any great Christmas plans?

CH - Good luck with all those kiddies. If you are stuck for ideas you should definitely see Arthur Christmas. My 4 yo niece loved it!

Bex - Hope you've had a great evening. I love christmas markets. I hope you had at least one Gluwein for me! :)


----------



## CHDickey

All the holiday festivities sound lovely. We are up at 5 with lil' man. Now he is asleep on my chest. He's so stinkin cute and chubby. I could eat him up!! Plan on doing some landscaping...damn home owners association we just planted and lost half of it because of the droughts here in Texas. Ugh!!! Then some Arthur Christmas!!!


----------



## CHDickey

PS- an ugly AF arrived... Wondering if that is why I had nasty acne, backache, and headache. Has anyone read about yucky AF month after HSG test?


----------



## InHisHands

CH - I haven't, but then again i havent really read up on HSG too much. Sorry to hear about AF even though i know you aren't really trying right now.

Lisette - Great to see you again!!

Nic - Thanks for the info. i read up on that stuff and not sure if that matches what i have. Belly button still has a rash but not getting anyworse. Maybe its a heat rash from the pantyhose?

Bea - Sounds like a great idea... to go buy clothes right after finding the gender .. to make it more real and start thinking either Blue or Pink!!!

AFM i think hubby and i are going to start buying some crib type stuff online.. basic furniture and use christmas break to put it together since he will be gone late feb-april and thus miss spring break to put such things together.


----------



## CHDickey

Hands that sounds like a great plan!! Get the help while ya can. Plus furniture is a must and expensive. I plan on looking at some resale shops honestly. There is one in downtown Houston that has great stuff. My sister has shopped there and has gotten brand new stuff that the rich ladies never even took the tags off of...crazy?!?! I definitely want new for my first baby, but not against "used" new. Lol!

Have a good one ladies. I have been up an down all night with my sick nephew. Poor lil' man is so congested and had a temp, just went back down again:(


----------



## InHisHands

Sorry to hear that CH ... hope he gets to feeling better soon. I'm not quite sure what i would do with a sick kiddo. I'd probably panic and just go to the ER.. better safe than sorry.

We found a crib set we like online. Its a crib, 3 dresser drawers, and a changing table for $269 new. It has pretty good reviews... but before we buy that.. we are looking to see whats available on craigs list. There was a crib/changing table combo that i really liked on there. It is going for $200 and is brand new because the seller bought it for his wife but then found out the baby wasn't his..... but alas the seller isnt responding, so im wondering if it already sold :( We also found an eddie baurer travel system nuetral gray... going for 90 dollars... and it comes with a second car base. We contacted the seller for that, they said they still had it.. but when we asked for a time and place to meet to look at it... they stopped the email responses. *scratches head*. I'm not having much luck on Craigslist.. i might just buy all NEW instead of some NEW and some USED.


----------



## CHDickey

Oh that stinks. Yeah craigslist can be a hit or miss sometimes. Oh well, at least you have alternate choices!

As far as sick baby, I was on the phone with my sister and she coached me through!:) it's baby #3 for her, so she's had practice. Afm I would probably do the same!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far. Just relaxing for a few and then have to do some housework. Hubby is currently making me breakfast! Yummmy!!

Have had a good weekend so far! Our friends baby is so freaking cute and tiny! She slept the whole time. Just loved holding her - she made the cutest little sounds and little stretches. 

Today, my friend is driving in from Atlanta and we are meeting for lunch and maybe a little shopping. We have so much to catch up on - I can't wait to see her. 

I had a huge temp drop today below my coverline. I'm not sure what to think of it. I don't know if AF is coming or what. I'm supposed to only be 7dpo - but I guess anything can happen - ya know?? I linked my chart in my siggy again. I found one with snowflakes! Me love!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Snow - That is weird that you are a Lisa as well! Definitely let me know what you think of the new palette very exciting. Not to sure what your temp drop means have to wait and see what it does tomorrow i guess. 

Lisette - So pleased to see you back. I was really sorry to hear about your MC :hugs:.

Bex - We have a German market up here at Christmas as well I love it and this year it is even bigger than ever before.

Nic - I love love love the Westfield at Shepherds Bush I could spend days there lol. Luca is lovely, it is so hard finding something you both like though. I came up with 3 names last week Madison, Mackenzie and Olivia and DH is to impressed with any of them!

CH - So sorry Af got you hun, even though you are not trying I bet it is still hard. It sounds like you have had a very busy weekend I am sure you handled it all amazingly though. Bet you will sleep well tonight lol.

Hands - Well done being so organised, I just got the blinds ordered today for the nursery but still not entirely sure about the furniture. I did look at buggies today and i really like the bugaboo bee + its just small and easy.


----------



## InHisHands

Well girls i had a craigslist success!!! A different person posted a brand new travel system for 125, to car base, carrier, stroller, shoulder straps for baby, shopping cart cover, and carrier cover (for cold weather)... which would all cost about 175 from the store... so i got all new items for a price 50 dollars less (extra gifts from a shower she already had). All we need to do on craigs list now is find a crib and a another car base and we got ourselves some pretty good steals! YAY! If we cant find a decent "used" new crib... we will just buy the one at walmart. No worries.

Here is a walmart link to the travel system we purchased..

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Graco-Spree-Travel-System-Ashford/14707373


----------



## CHDickey

That's awesome hands!!! WTG on your steal!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey ladies - hope you all had wonderful weekends - sounds like everyone had been busy.

Lisette - wonderful to have you back on here! Lots of love and dust to you - did you get up to anything nice this weekend? 

CH - sounds like you had your hands full this weekend, and coped amazingly well. All good practice for when you get a little bubba of your own.

Hands - great bargain hunting!! You are being very prepared!

Snow - yay for the cute little baby. I spent saturday with my little godson who is 9 months old and adorable. Such a happy little boy!

Bea - three very pretty names. My youngest sister is called Olivia :)

Nic - I have not been to the new Westfield at Stratford yet but I have heard lots about it!

AFM - I have a lovely christmassy weekend with my gilfriends on friday night and then yesterday we bought our tree and decorated the house!!! Here is a pic of our tree to get you all in the Christmas spirit! xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00018-20111204-1643.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning gals. 

Bex - LOVE the tree! Sounds like fun for you and your girlfriends!

Lisette - Happy to hear from you and so sorry about your loss. 

Hands - What a great deal you got girl!

Bea - Our friends baby that I just held this weekend is named Madison - I LOVE the name. They seem to be calling her Maddy/Maddi more I noticed.

CH - Glad your nephew is feeling better! I am sure you are exhaused this Monday morning from a busy weekend!

Nic - I would love to go shopping with you! Be prepared - I LOVE to shop! Hubby calls me a shopaholic - I have gotten better though these past few months! 

AFM, my temp raised back up today. I am kinda hoping that my temp drop was a implantation dip but I know they are quite common on non-pregnant charts as well. I go for my bloodwork tomorrow.


----------



## NotNic

Snow - I think I'm ready for the challenge! :) My Mum is an expert shopper so I think I have been well trained! Good luck for your bloodwork tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I've had a really hectic / stressful weekend. OH and I tried to tell all our siblings and it became a logistical nightmare getting round to everyone. Also I get very embarrassed about making big announcements and hubby got a bit annoyed with me. He wants to shout our pregnancy from the rooftops, whereas I'd rather get bigger and see if anyone mentions anything :blush: He is adamant that everyone in our family HAS to know immediately. This weekend we had two family breakfasts, a dinner out and I had lunch with my best friend. Phew! He also can't possibly wait until the weekend to tell his Grandparents or two best friends, so we have to go and see them all this week (45 min drive away) after work. All I want to do is sleep! :( On the upside I am almost, almost there on the present front and my Christmas Cards are practically done. I ran out of stamps though so I need to get some more.

How's everyone else on the christmas front? Bea - did you get snow this weekend? xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Omg. I starting to get my hopes up but don't want to too much. TMI alert: I went potty and when I wiped there was some brownish discharge. Dare I say that yesterday was implantation dip on chart and today is implantation bleeding?? I defo have PMA tonight!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - I got a lot of my christmas shopping done this weekend. I can't say that our daughter will be too happy with what we bought her, but since she's not coming up here for christmas (hubby's ex refuses to pay her half of the travel and we don't have the money to fight it or pay the extra), what few things we have bought will be it due to shipping expenses now added. *shrugs*

Snow - great PMA!!! Got my fingers crossed for you!

CH - how are you fairing? Hows your dad?

Bex - Nice tree! Is the old hag over with? How many days till BD??? I want a holiday baby for you!

Bea - Are you feeling your lil girl kick yet?

AFM - Right after i posted about my craigs list steal... i was informed that my dad might not make it till Christmas (when we had planned our next trip out there)... so hubby and i dropped everything and made the 4 hour trip to go see him (and just got back tonight). I honestly don't think he's coming out of that hospital this time :( His cancer has spread from his colon, to his liver, to his brain, and now to his abdomen. He's all skin and bones and can't stand up anymore due to a lack of muscles. Looks like i'll either visit him around Christmas, or be going to his funneral before then.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hands congrats on the pg sweetie ... I'm ssoo sorry to read this about ur dad :( My thoughts & prayers are with u & ur family :hugs:

Thank you girls for all the love & welcome back! I wish I would have thought to see if the thread was still alive! Its beena rough few months but I'm getting stronger & staying positive as much as possible every cycle! Got a reading from Mesina who predicts I conceive end of dec early Jan which means one more AF for me (hoping she's off by a month ofcourse! Lol)

Let's see if I can re-cap what I've read on u girlies (apologies in adcance it might take me a while to be back up to speed)!

CH sounds like u had quite the weekend! Glad the little man is better now though! Are u taking a break with ttc right now?

Snowflake sounds like it could be VERY promising!!! How many DPO are ya? I'm keeping everything crossed :) what does pma stand for? Good luck on the bloodwork tmmr too!

Nic congrats girl :) sounds like a fun but very exhausting time as well!! All the best sweetie!

Bex how u feeling hun? Where are u in ur cycle?

Bea thank u soo much! I've missed ya :) Congrats..did I read right? A little girl?!!!! Sssoooo happy for ya!

AFM I think I should be O'ing now...a little Ewcm but FF + my wacky temps haven't been very good to me since the mc so I'm not positive on when & if I'm O'ing! Any chart experts out there pls feel free to check it out pls :)

Hope u all have a great night/morning & hope to chat & catch up really soon!

xoxo


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - I am so very sorry to hear about your father. I will keep your family in my prayers. I know it can be tough around the holidays. A very close friend of mine passed almost exactly a year ago.

Nic - Sounds like you had a great and busy weekend! I think it's so cute that your hubby is so proud and just wants to tell everyone!

Lisette - PMA stands for Positive Mental Attitude. :)

AFM, temp went way LOW today. Don't know what to think as I woke up hot and my neck was damp with sweat. So I have no clue what is going on with my body. I do have cramps like AF is coming - so she just might be on her way. Usually my LP is 13 days and I am only @ 9dpo but with the miscarriage only just 4 weeks ago - I guess she could show anytime?! Well, I go in on my lunch break for my HCG levels - I guess I will see what they are at... I suppose if they are up or around the same that could mean something good but if they are finally back at zero that means AF will be on her way... At least I will somewhat have an answer.


----------



## NotNic

Hiya Lisette! Yep this thread moves fast :) If you don't check in every day it can take a while to catch up! :)

Hands - So sorry to hear about your Dad. Sending my prayers to you and all the nurses and staff taking care of him. It sounds like you are having a bit of a stressful time atm. Lots of big, big hugs to you. xxx

Snow - Good luck for this afternoon. By working out my proper DPO dates (I knew they didn't make sense at my first scan!) I had IB at the end of 9DPO so it could be it for you. If not, and AF does show up early then at least that means you should ovulate before Christmas which works much better for your holiday plans.

Bex, Bea and CH - Hope you are all okay. xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - I am so so sorry to hear about your dad. I know it is going to make Christmas a very difficult time for you. Sending you lots of hugs, try and stay strong for your little one. :hugs:

Lisette - so pleased you are back and up to speed on everything - it has been a busy few months on here. Hope your prediction comes true (and hope its true for me too!)

Snow - could be IB, or could just be a short luteal phase this cycle. I wish I had temped in the cycle following my mc so I coul tell you what mine was like. My AF arrived 4w and 4 days after mc so I could have had a short luteal too. Hopefully if it is AF then she arrives soon so you can Ov again before christmas.

Nic - your post made me giggle when you were telling us about how you told everyone this weekend! Bless you honey. At least once everyone know you will be free to sit back and relax (!) 

Bea / CH - hello lovelies!

AFM - My AF has gone away now, so we have started on the BDing, just sticking with every other day as before. Maybe two days in a row on weekends, we'll see. I am having a relaxed December. If I ov again on CD16 like last month then that would be next Tuesday (this seems to have come round really quickly) so BDing at the weekend sounds like a good idea.

My brother has now set a date for his wedding on 22nd September next year. Would be amazing if I had a tiny newborn baby to take along. If not I will cope with being a big whale instead! :haha:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Bex - Love the tree I get mine on Saturday and I will post a pic when it is done, last year one of my cats kept climbing it and making it fall over I am hoping she is better behaved this year. Fx'd you have your newborn at the wedding.

Hands - I am really sorry to hear your dad is getting worse you and your family are in my thoughts :hugs:. Not really feeling kicks yet more just bubbles, I have an anterior placenta so it isn't unusual to not feel anything until 22 weeks or so.

Lisette - Yup a little girl for me thanks. Hmm your temps do look a bit strange but I would say they will start to go up in the next day or so, I would definitely be bd'ing this week :dust:.

Nic - We didn't really get any snow in Edinburgh it was more west than us, this time last year all of Edinburgh was covered so it is a bit different this year. Ha ha so funny about your DH it is nice he wants everyone to know though. We are just telling people as we see them and I must say some are quite surprised when they find out how far along I am he he.

Snow - Hopefully it is implantaion but if not I really hope AF arrives soon and you get another shot and get a Christmas BFP. Has you UD palette arrived yet?

CH - How are you today hun? I hope your dad is doing ok as well.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :xmas3:

Snow - thanks for the PMA translation :) How did ur bloodwork go hun? Still feeling weirdness? I'm keeping my FX for implantation dip girl!!!

Bex - yay for AF being gone and getting back to BD'ing girlie!!! We're on EOD as well except with my temps so low I'm thinking maybe I can sneak an extra one in tonight! Did u get a Mesina reading done too?

Bea - thanks for the chart stalk, I'll definately give it my best shot and hope to see I temp rise in the next few days! Got my last drink on at lunch just incase! lol - In my defense it was a very stuffy corporate lunch and I needed some wine badly today!!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!! 

I am super busy with a take home final and final paper due tomorrow!:( oh well, only 6 more hours and I am DONE!!

Hands- prayers are going up right now for your father, you, and your family!!

Everyone seems to be chugging along. It finally feels like Christmas in Houston!

Much love to you all!:)


----------



## InHisHands

CH - i have an aunt who is a teacher in houston... however she kind of disowned her family and won't talk to me or anyone else for that matter *shrugs* I was in houston the year it snowed christmas eve. People went nuts over it ROTFL .. i'm used to snow, but those who hadn't seen it for years were all out in it. It was a refreshing, seeing all the people's reaction to it.

Lisette - I'm no good at temping or stalking charts, so i won't attempt it LOL but I was wondering, what Cycle Day are you on right now? I'm trying to keep track. -- sorry if you have already said

Bea - i want to feel the bubbles!!! I'm definately showing.. one of the kids told me i was getting fat today ROTFL.. but i have only gained about 1.5 lbs.. though my stomach would make you think otherwise. weird. Is your little girl's head on the left or right? What symptoms are you currently having, and is it in 2nd tri that you have to start sleeping on your left side? How are you dealing with sleep? -- sorry for all the questions, but you are like the pregnant vetern in this group.

Nic - Are you feeling more comfortable about telling people, and knowing people "know"?

Bex - Yay for no more AF!!! I'm rooting for you. Besides the BDing cycle... are you going to try anything else or new this month?

Snowflake - I hope either you get your BFP or AF soon... limbo land is no fun. I was so excited when you had gotten your first BFP so we both were preggos at the same time. You were the first to reach out and ask me if i wanted to be TTC buddies...and that meant a lot to me. A life line when i felt like i was sinking. I just can't wait for us to be bump buddies again. I'm rooting for you sis!!!


I also want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. I'm trying to stay calm and not stress over it, as it isn't good for the baby. At this point, i just don't want my dad to suffer any longer and am okay with God calling him home. I would have loved for him to see my kiddo born, but i wouldn't wish 6 more months of suffering on him. He was so excited to see the ultrasound pictures and told me it made the world of difference. I really am going to miss him and hate that my child won't get to know him like i did. He has recorded a video for him or her thats probably age 10-13 appropriate... but it's just not the same.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well AF just arrived!! I am sooo happy!! I think this will be the one and only time in my life that I am actually happy that she is here!! :) I am also happy that she is here earlier than expected so that we won't be visiting family during OV time!

Hands - Thanks so much for your kind words - it really does mean alot to me! And again, I will continue to keep your father in my thoughts. Lots of hugs are being sent your way.

CH - Congrats with almost being done with school. Hubby is totally stressing right now about exams and final projects being due as well. 

Lisette - Blood work went good. My OBGYN should call tomorrow with the results. I am assuming the HCG is either at 0 or pretty darn close seeing as AF arrived. I took a peak at your chart - looking good - def think you are about to OV very soon! Hit those sheets!

Bea - The palette arrived yesterday. I used two of the colors today and like it so far. I need to do some more experimenting with it. I plan to try out some more colors tomorrow. So far so good!

Bex - Awesome news about your brother and his wedding date! I really hope you have a LO or are pregnant too! Sounds like you have a great plan in place for this cycle!

Nic - Hey there!

Gotta run - Hubby's making me a banana split!! Yummy!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - yay for the witch arriving. Now you know your body is all back to normal and you can start trying again. Christmas dust to you!

Hands - I'm not doing anything other than BDing this month (and temping). Just trying to take the pressure right off and enjoy all the Christmas build up! more hugs to you:hugs::hugs:

Lisette - get BDing I say!

Bea - looking forward to seeing a pic of your tree when you get it up!


xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies!

Hope everyone is having a good hump day!

Hands thank you soo much for keeping track! You're a sweetie! I'm on CD15. Sending you lots of :hugs:

Snow I totally know what you mean! First AF after the mc is the only one that is allowed and you are happy :) Hope the bloods come back nice and clean for ya! Lots of Christmas BD'ing :winkwink:

Bex how you feeling hunni? How many more days for AF to be gone? Also you never told me did you get a Mesina reading as well? 

AFM - I had a big temp spike this morning so I hope it stays up and I can be sure I'm O'ing again since the mc atleast. PMA now :winkwink:


----------



## snowflakes120

Well poo. My HCG is still at 7.5 - I have to go back again next week. She wants it below 5. It's so close thoughhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotNic

Hiya!

Snow - I would have thought that you would be closer to zero now AFs started. Is there a chance you've dropped those last few points since the blood test? I'd say you must be going in the right direction though for AF. Enjoy your festive bd'ing! ;)

Hands - I'm not sure tbh. I know part of the issue is that my hubby's twin sister found out her first baby had a fatal heart condition at her 20wk scan and my sister has numerous health issues. All along I've been concerned about making it through that scan unscathed. My mum who had a late 1st tri mc before she had me, confessed that she couldn't let herself get excited until this point, but I still don't think I'm there yet. I feel like saying 'touch wood' everytime we talk about 'when baby's here'. Also I get very embarrased about people knowing my business, but I guess I'll get used to it. Just keeping my fingers crossed that Pip stays healthy and we get a good scan end of Jan. FX! Then I can bully oh into finally considering baby names. Initially I thought I was having a girl but I am starting to think it might be more blue. We don't have any boys names at all! 

Hope everyone is okay. Sounds like we have lots of festive baby dancing ahead of us. Lots of :dust: ladies! When does everyone think they can test? So exciting! CH will you be trying this month or are you starting again in January? 

Praying that your Dad is comfortable Hands and that you continue to stay strong.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi ladies, just got back from a fun night out with colleagues consisting of ice skating followed by Chinese :) 

Lisette - ive not had a reading, part of me is tempted to get one, but the other part thinks it doesn't mean anything anyway so I am torn. I'll see how I feel next month I think.

Snow - annoying results on the blood test. I agree with nic though if you had since had AF then you must be fine to ttc again surely, and it must mean you are under 5.

CH - did you get your paper all done?


----------



## NotNic

Morning everyone! Just a quick one to tell Mrs Bea to stay safe. Horrible weather coming your way. Button down the hatches! The last few Decembers Kent has had heavy snow and we've been snowed in where we live now and had a nightmare commuting for the whole month. It's chilly now but I've still not swapped to my heavy winter coat. I don't know if that is partly to do with baby making me warmer and the fact its not too cold yet. Where we hope to move to really suffers when it snows, but hopefully I'll be on maternity leave next year and it won't matter! Hope everyone has a good Thursday. Xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

It has been busy on here I hope I can remember everything I wanted to say to everyone, I think I might need to start taking notes before I post lol.

Ch &#8211; I hope you have got everything done and you get some time to chill soon, it all seems a bit hectic for you at the moment.

Hands &#8211; I have put on 17lbs already eeek but bizarrely I am not really showing much, people are very surprised when I tell them I am pregnant and how far along I am. My little girl hangs out on the left most of the time even if I am laying on my right she still somehow manages to stay up on the left lol sometimes she goes low though and I can&#8217;t feel her and that is weird that is when I get the Doppler out and make sure her heart is still beating away. You don&#8217;t really need to start sleeping on the left until 3rd tri when you are big enough to put pressure on the vena cava but I am trying to sleep on the left to get into the habit, I bought a dream genie and that helps but sometimes I wake up in the night and throw it out of bed and roll over lol. I still don&#8217;t have any symptoms didn&#8217;t have any in 1st tri and don&#8217;t have any now not even food or smell aversions it all just seems a bit to easy.

Bex &#8211; Ice Skating is always fun sounds very festive, have you got much planned for the weekend?

Snow &#8211; I think I have to agree with the other girls that since AF has arrived the HCG must be pretty much out of your system, I remember reading somewhere that some women naturally have HCG in their system all the time and that is why they can get a + HPT when they are not pregnant. I think you should still be ok to start TTC though even with a little in the system.

Lisette - Yay for the temp spike lots of :dust: your way.

Nic &#8211; Thank you hun, I think it is going to be 90mph winds today here my poor cats are going to be in bits. I will be fine I will leave work about 3.30 and head home to bed I just hope DH gets home ok he works across the Forth road bridge and it gets shut in high winds. 
Do you know I never though I was a very private person but I now realise I am when it comes to my home life I would never tell anyone if DH and I had an argument or he upset me and I find it quite strange talking to folk about my pregnancy, I am fine with close friends but work folk and acquaintances I find it really awkward!

AFM I am going for a private anomaly scan next week, I thought the last one was very good but she was measuring a few days behind and I just want to have another to check everything is ok and I have a few Q&#8217;s this is with a doctor as well so she should be able to answer everything for me.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!! 

Seems that everyone is quite busy right now. Prayers are going up for daddy's, scans and festive BD!!

My DH and I are on the fence about trying this month. We want to but then again we are telling ourselves we could wait one more month. Just depends how we feel next week!;)

I am done with school this semester!! Only 6 hours and I will be done. I was telling a friend that I have been out of high school for 10 years, but have spent 7 in college. I guess that's not awful when you consider I will have a bachelors and two masters degrees...phew, I could have been a doctor by now. Oh well! Here's to praying I get an assistant principal job this spring!!

Much love to you all!!


----------



## InHisHands

I've been real busy and tired and thus not posted as much and then i feel like i get too far behind!!!

Nic - congrats on your lemonhead girl!!! Have your symptoms eased up too? I've noticed mine has eased up some the past two days (which i hear is normal), but im tired still (going to bed around 8pm still).

Bea - funny that you mentioned throwing the pillow off to the side at night. For a while i slept with an extra pillow and would wake up frustrated in the middle of the night and threw it off too! LOL BTW - i would totally panic if i were to stop feeling the baby move. how scary!!! I'm glad she's alright though. Are you any closer to making a name list?

Lisette - unless you ovulate late, you should be starting your tww? Those always go by so slow!!! Maybe since Christmas is so close it will go by faster with all the hustle.

Snow - I'm going with the same consenses. If AF came... you should be good to go. Stalk up on opks, preeseed, blueberries, and PMA girl.

CH - Let us know what you decide. I'll be rooting for you either way!

Bex - I do hope you get to bring a newborn or your whales belly to the wedding. It really shouldn't be long now. They say usually within the first few months of a miscarriage, most will get pregnant again because the body is extra fertile.

BTW - after a frustrating battle with hubby's ex... we will be getting our daughter for Christmas this year (as court ordered). YAY!!! He's so excited. I hate that they try to get away with denying him his visitation each year... its rather frustrating. I know that this child im carrying in no way replaces his daughter, but it will be refreshing for him to have a child around and not worry about all that junk. I don't understand why some parents try to use the children as weapons to hurt the other. It's just not right.


----------



## NotNic

Hands - that's brilliant news about your stepdaughter. Sorry you had to battle for it but at least you'll have everyone with you now on Christmas Day. Symptoms wise mine had pretty much gone by 11 weeks. From 9 weeks they'd eased but that's the placenta doing it's job - thankfully! I have actually got more tired post 10 weeks but I guess much of that is normal winter fatigue. I do get heartburn and I could do without the burping but hey ho! :)

I'm a little bit nervous this morning. My secretary manager requested a mtg with me this morning. I got an invite late in the day yesterday. Apparently it's nothing I need to worry but she wants to get my thoughts on something. No one senior at work knows I'm pregnant and I had planned to keep it to myself. I don't think she has guessed, but I think I'm probably going to be offered additional responsibilities or maybe a new role all together. I doubt it would be extra money but I can't be sure. I'm going to have to try to keep my mouth shut. Our last mtg in July ended in quite a big disagreement. :blush: Really don't want to say something I'd regret.

Also the other thing I'm a bit worried about is my weight. I seem to have lost a pound. Not exactly the end of the world but I've only put two on since the day I got my bfp. Bea - do you know what you're supposed to put on by 14 wks?

Happy Friday everyone. Will let you know if I manage to bite my tongue! Xxx


----------



## NotNic

I've just noticed you're a plum Hands. Yay!!!! In the uk you'd now be on your way to 2nd tri! :happydance:


----------



## NotNic

I needn't have worried! I got an email from her this morning asking if we could postpone as she is 'feeling a bit rough after last night's Christmas party'!! :rofl: I didn't go because they were holding it in a club and had hired a really heavy, famous dance DJ. I could have handled the music (which is not my thing at all) if I could have had a few drinks and some cocktails but sober there was no way I was going to be able to enjoy that! 

Does anyone have any nice weekend plans? xx


----------



## InHisHands

Nic... don't worry!!! I've been weighing myself every morning. I started when i got my BFP at 160 (but im also 69 inches tall)... throughout the months some days i weigh more than others but honestly it all averages back out at 161.5 to 162. Then this morning i weighed myself and was taken back. It read 158. I haven't had a reading that low since like last February. How can i lose 4lbs in one day? I noticed a lot of my bloat is gone.. so perhaps its just the bloat easing up for both of us?

Also -- i have a pregnancy weight gain chart that the doctor gave me. It shows that for a person with normal BMI (between 19.8 and 26).. that at 16 weeks is when you should have gained 5lbs. That's where i fit in.

If you started your pregnancy overweight (more than 26 BMI), then at 16 weeks you should have only gained 2 or 3 lbs.

If you started your pregnancy underweight (below 19.8BMI) you should have gained 6 or 7 lbs.


----------



## NotNic

Thanks hun. I have a BMI of 21/22 ish so I'm probably a little low on weight gain at this stage, but I still have two weeks and if I don't put anything on I'll see what the mw says at my appointment. I'm sure I can manage to put on a few pounds over Christmas if I need too! :) 

My bloating has gone down and my boobs don't seem as swollen so I've probably lost a bit of water weight. My weight has stayed pretty constant since 8 weeks until my scan last week. I haven't fluctuated in that month at all. I weighed half a kilo less at my scan than at my booking in appointment but I blamed that on different weighing scales. For my height I'm pretty busty and I'm not lacking a bottom so I guess my body is happy with it's current fat stores. :haha:


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic I bet it's nothing to worry about. It's probably nothing to do with you being pg and something really boring instead! 

Tonight I am hosting a Jamie At Home party, so I have finished work at lunch time so I can prepare :) I am making a chilli for everyone which I have just put in the oven in preparation! I can't wait!


----------



## NotNic

Ooh have fun Bex! Im sure people will be able to pick up plenty of good christmas presents. xx

Thanks. Next week I'll probably put on a truck load and wonder why I was complaining! :)


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - That is impressive I am sure it was all worth it though.

Hands - I am glad you can all be together at Christmas. Haven't got a list yet will let you know when I do.

Nic - Don't stress at all everyone puts on weight at different stages in their pregnancy, You definitely would of lost weight when the bloat went down it was all water weight.

Bex - have fun tonight I have been to a few jamie parties and have loads of it, it is really good quality.

:wave: snow and lisette


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Friday Girlies :xmas3:

Bea - I've actually taken notes now :haha: Too hungover from my xmas party last night to retain a single thing today! Great news for your private scan next week and getting all your questions answered :thumbup: Thanks for the dust sweetie, definately could use some!!

Bex - I know what you mean with the reading...kinda scary to think you'll get your hopes up and what if its wrong....just happened to a girl on another thread today :dohh: Feel so bad for her! Guess I will have to make a mental note not to be putting soo much stock in mine either....
Oohhhh Jamie at home party??? Sounds like lots of fun for sure!!! :xmas9: I've never heard of that though...Jamie Oliver I assume?

Snow - Hope AF is gone for u girl? I too think your HGC levels would be right back to zero now! Lots of luck for this coming cycle! Hope we can be buddies soon :hugs:

CH - Congrats on the schoolwork being done :happydance: You must be incredibly relieved!!! FX crossed for ya girl if you decide to try this month :flower:

Nic - So happy the meeting was pushed back & it seems like no biggie :thumbup: Thanks so much for the dust! FF is now showing me 3DPO so if all goes well I would be testing next weekend! Will be staying super positive and hoping for an early present :xmas4: As for weekend plans I have a dinner tonight with my cousin and get to see my God children which will be nice, relaxing with H tmmr & maybe wrapping some presents & a wedding on Sunday! Busy little bee :winkwink:

Hands - Congrats on winning the battle with H's ex! I hope having DD with you guys through the holiday's will be awesome for ya! Lots of love and :hugs: ur way during this trying time! Hope you are right with the 2WW zoooming by real quick!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Well girls, I'm going to take the next two weeks one day at a time, so bear with me. I got word today that my dad passed away this morning. I keep wanting to call him to tell him the news, but i guess he already knows. Everytime i go to pick up the phone i just burst into tears. :(

I've been praying that all this stress and mourning won't harm the baby and I'm trying to stay strong, but it just isn't working.


----------



## CHDickey

Good morning ladies. I hope you al have a relaxing and enjoyable weekend!


----------



## NewbieLisette

InHisHands said:


> Well girls, I'm going to take the next two weeks one day at a time, so bear with me. I got word today that my dad passed away this morning. I keep wanting to call him to tell him the news, but i guess he already knows. Everytime i go to pick up the phone i just burst into tears. :(
> 
> I've been praying that all this stress and mourning won't harm the baby and I'm trying to stay strong, but it just isn't working.

Sweetie my deepest condolances! I am sooo sorry for your loss :hugs:

I hope you have a good support system during this time and will be sending you and the baby tons of positive vibes :hugs: I'm here if you ever need to talk or just vent! I'm sure the LO will be strong for ya and give you a reason to be strong too! xoxoxo


----------



## MrsBea23

Hands I am so sorry to hear your news :hugs: even though you know it is coming it is always hard and you always wish for a bit more time.

One day at a time is all you can do. Don't stress about the baby hun grief is a different type of stress and I am sure the baby will be fine.

You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - I am so deeply sorry for the loss of your father. Much love and prayers to you and your family. I know your dad already knows your good news. And don't worry about the baby - I know everything will ok - he/she has an angel watching over. We are here for you if you ever need to talk. Sending you lots of cyber hugs. &#8206;

Lisette - Sounds like you had a good xmas party this year!! Hope you are feeling a bit more energetic today.

Bex - How did the party turn out? Faboulous I bet! Mmm I heart chili - I made a white chili recipe the other day - different and good.

Nic - I am sure that everything will turn out ok with the coworker!

CH - Congrats on finishing the semester - hubby is at school working on a final project and 3 exams next week. I can't wait for him to be done! He has been so busy at school every weekend for the past 6 weeks or so. You def deserve the asst. principle position next year!

Bea - I too am a private person with coworkers as well. I don't really divulge alot of my personal life with them. They have no clue about my miscarriage - I just keep telling them I have appts. They have asked if I was ok and I just kindly said yes and moved on.

I hate that BMI stuff - I am always on the border of underweight and normal so I always get a talking to from the Dr's about how I need to gain weight. I am just one of those people that have always been very thin. I eat a ton but just can't seem to gain.

AFM, AF has moved on and I am getting excited about trying again! I bought some blueberries and blackberries yesterday!! We don't have anything planned this weekend as hubby has to study. So it will nice and quiet for me - we are just going to do some xmas shopping tonight and go to church tomorrow. I will prolly do some cookie baking - I want to send a big package of goodies to my sister in Africa - she can't get this kinda stuff there! :)


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - What is white chilli? What is your sister doing in Africa does she live there or is she there for a couple of years?

I am havinga quiet one tonight DH is out with his football team for their Christmas night out.

I did my tree today though, it looks a bit squished in this picture for some reason but it looks ok in real life lol. The other picture is my raindeer in my hall.
 



Attached Files:







Copy of IMG_0027.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0028.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0030.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsBea23

And these are my cats Corona and Beru just because I took some photos of them today. The black one (Beru) does have legs he was just directly below me when I took the photo lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0032.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0033.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CHDickey

Hands- prayers are flying high. One day at a time is all anyone can ask of you. If you need anything please let me know!! I wish I was close enough to bake your family dinner or anything just to help out. Love to you sweetheart!


----------



## CHDickey

Slow weekend! Hopefully everyone is relaxing as much as possible. We got all of our shopping done! Now time to wrap! Much love to my mid-august ladies!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey ladies! Jamie party was really good! Had about 12 people round and it was lots of fun :) yes lisette it is Jamie Oliver, I adore Jamie Oliver food, and books and restaurants and everything!! He can do no wrong in my eyes :haha:

Then my parents were here yesterday, and finished off our Christmas shopping today, so a nice weekend all round.

Hands, I am so so sorry to hear about your dad. My thoughts are with you. I am sure your dad was very proud of you and pleased to know about your little baby. Hugs to you :hugs:

Snow - :happydance: the witch is gone! Festive :sex: for you! You are going to have lots of fun this Christmas! I am also interested in what white chilli is! I have never heard of it? The chilli I did was make with beef brisket rather than mince so it had a bit of a twist!

Bea - anything fun at the weekend? Hope the weather wasn't too bad for you!

Nic - are you sitting down with your manager this week, after the postponement on Friday? 

CH - Yay you have done your shopping too! Tonight I will also be wrapping and writing Christmas cards. It is the x factor final tonight so I will be watching that at the same time!


----------



## snowflakes120

CH - That's great that you are done xmas shopping!! We did a little bit more last night.

Bea - Your tree is beautiful! And love your little gnome santa next to the reindeer. I just recently watched Gnomeo and Juliet and LOVED that movie!! What pretty kitties you have too - funny about the black kitty and his legs!! My sister lives in Tanzania and is in the Peace Corps. She teaches English and her husband teaches Math.She has a heart of gold and I give her alot of credit - she lives in a home that has no running water or electricity. She will be back in the US June 2013. 

Hubby and I agreed on a girl name that we both LOVE but can't figure out a middle name to go with. The name is Emery/Emory. My hubby is so hard to please - there are so many names I like that he just poo poos. I always planned on using my middle name of Marie but it just doesn't flow... Don't really have any family names to honor.


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah yes bea, I forgot to say I LOVE your tree and your cats!! Hopefully the little monkeys will leave the tree alone!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Bex and Nic - Just got a code for 20% off at mothercare from someone on here if you need anything. It is SLB.

Snow - What is white chilli? You never told us. Wow that is impressive of your sister, a lovely part of the world though. I wonder if she gets to pop over to Zanzibar much. Are you allowed to visit her?

Bex - Did you get lots of freebies for hosting? Thursday was the hurricane and that was pretty crazy although we all got to leave work early which was good lol and then we woke up Saturday morning to a full covering of snow but it has all melted away now so pretty crazy weather. How about you did you get all the crazy weather? I hope you are enjoying X Factor.

CH - How is the wrapping going? i am all done woo hoo, although I haven't done my cards yet sigh.

Nic - Are you watching Desperate Scousewives? I love it! It is even better than TOWIE like a polished version and they talk to the camera which I love.

Hands - I hope you are holding up ok hun.

Lisette - I hope you have had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Srbjbex

Bea- as host I got 20% of party sales to redeem against things I wanted in the catalogue so I got £100 of freebies - amazing! :thumbup: the weather here really wasn't too bad last week. I think we got off lightly.


----------



## snowflakes120

Bea - That is so funny that you mentioned Zanzibar - she is there right now! The kids are off school til January so she and her hubby are traveling for most of the time that they aren't working which is nice. She is off to Iringa next. I would be allowed to visit if I so choose but don't think we will. She also lived in Japan for 2 years teaching English and we really wanted to visit her when she lived there but it was sooooo expensive to get there and stay etc!! 

Bex - Awesome about the freebies!! Great temp drop today - your gearing up to OV soon! Get your man in bed girlie!!

Now to explain White Chili - It's cut up chicken, white beans (I use cannellini or great northern), green chilis, broth, onions, garlic and a bunch of spices like cumin, oregano & cayenne pepper. I do mine a little different and add spinach in it - most people do not do this. Then you put shredded pepper jack cheese on top. Yummmyy!! It prolly sounds gross but it really is very good!!


----------



## InHisHands

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. As long as i stay busy i'm okay, at night is the hardest.

Snow - white chilie sounds good.

Bea - Love your cats!!! I'm such a cat lover.

CH - besides about 4 items, im done shopping. Did wrapping last night. Have you gotten things wrapped yet?

Bex - sounds like a good party.

Nic - Give us an update on your job :)


BTW - we went ahead and bought a furniture set and a pack and play. It will be here in time for christmas break so hubby and i can put it together.

Here are some links to what we bought:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Babymod-Ava-3-Piece-Nursery-Set-Espresso/16784335

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Baby-Trend-Playard-Deluxe-Havenwood/10603601


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - That is fab what did you get?

Snow - Zanzibar is one of the places in the world I have always wanted to go and haven't made it I hope she is having a fab time. The white chilli definitely sounds interesting lol.

Hands - The pack and play is meant to be fab I am thinking about getting one myself. I ordered my buggy yesterday and my baby monitor and my change table lol.

https://www.peppermint.co.uk/nursery_department/nursery-home-page/bugaboo-bee-plus-missoni.html

https://www.mothercare.com/Angelcar...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

https://www.johnlewis.com/231348017/Product.aspx

There is so much stuff to buy i could shop for weeks.


----------



## Srbjbex

Bea - the best thing I got was the 'antipasti platter' which I love! https://www.jamieoliver.com/jme/kitchen/serveware/info/antipasti-platter/100017.html
Then I just got of lovely Kilner jars, and a nice big red missing bowl :thumbup:

Looks like you have also been busy shopping! Love the pushchair!!

Hands - Great purchases too! The pack and play thing looks fun! Hope you're holding up ok :hugs:

Snow - yep it is ov time for me!! Ov cramps all day today. As soon I have finished this post I am getting hubby into bed! Hahah! All eyes back on the temps again....this 2ww seems to have come round really quick! When do you expect to ov?

Hope everyone is well...nearly Christmas!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey all,

Okay so I am lost. Those of you ttc where are y'all in your cycle. I am CD10 and debating whether or not to go for it tonight.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Hooray for buying your nursery set! Very nice! I love that pack n play alot - it has a ton of great features. I have been thinking about you and said some prayers as well.

Bea - Thumbs up on the stroller. I love the Missoni part of it - Target here had a big line of Missoni stuff so I picked up a few things - they sold out soooo fast that I didn't as much as I wanted. 

Do you guys have baby showers in the UK? Or is that something that we only do here in the US?

Bex - Hooray for OV!! :) FX for you this month! Your platter is really nice and will def come in handy! 

CH - I vote to go for it! What's the worst that could happen??!!

I am CD7 - so just a few days behind you CH. We decided we're gonna do the SMEP this cycle. We start tomorrow. :) I usually OV between CD13-CD16. So we'll see this month!!


----------



## NotNic

Hey everyone! I posted something yesterday when I was on the train, but it doesn't seem to have made it to here. :(

Hands - really sorry to hear about your Dad. I'm sure he is so proud of you and your bob (baby on board!) and is somewhere much better now. Let me know if you need anything. Lots of hugs always available for you if you need any. xxx

My meeting went okay yesterday. I was having a rare slim morning so I don't think she twigged. I was asked if I would consider moving with one of my guys to his new team when it's set up in the New Year. I have told her that while I wouldn't definitely say no, it would mean moving away from the client side of my job, so something I would have to really consider and my preference at the moment would be to stay put. 

Mrs Bea - We have two cats too. Ours are sisters Layla who is a tabby (with tiger stripes) and Lottie a longhaired, fluffy black and white cat. They are hillarious especially when it snows!

Is everyone christmassy yet? I still haven't decorated my house - so unlike me! Hopefully I can get it done on Thursday when I'm off. Feeling a bit too sleepy when I get in at the moment!

Snow - we do have Baby Showers but it's not hugely popular over here. I think british people get a bit funny about the etiquette of asking for and buying gifts. I have been to two though and they have been great fun. I'd be very chuffed if my friends threw one for me, but I would be uncomfortable about receiving big presents. The one I went to we all put money in together to buy her a chair and an activity mat. The other one I threw after the baby was born (he was a premmie) and we all bought books for him to build up a little library.

What did you decide to do CH?

Good luck Snow with the SMEP. 

Lisette - are you trying again? 

xxx


----------



## CHDickey

Congrats on the awesome buys Bea and hands!!

We did nothing last night I fell alseep on the couch at 8:30 and finally got in bed at 9. Not feeling too well. Super congested again. It is going from 80-40-70 degrees every other day it seems. Trying to feel better for our ski trip.


----------



## MrsBea23

Oooh Bex I love the antipasti platter I will definitely get that at my next party, it is so versatile as well. I hope you got lots of bd'ing in before oyu O'd :dust: to you.

Snow - SMEP sounds good I think it is the best method although DH used to be pretty exhausted after 10 days lol, bet he wishes we where still TTC now! :dust:

CH - What are you thinking? Are you going to give it a shot this month? Very hard not to.

Nic - Are you going to tell them you don't want the move? When are you going to inform work your are pg? Are you taking the full year off? My cats love the snow and wind they chase the leaves around the garden. How is the house hunting going?

Hands - I hope you are keeping busy and keeping well.

:wave: lisette


----------



## NotNic

I have a new boss starting in the new year. Ideally I want to hold out until my salary review in mid Jan if I'm still small enough to hide. Technically you don't have to say anything until 15 wks before you plan to finish work and that's within the timescale. They won't be advertising the role until the end of January so that should work too, plus the guy who is moving departments isn't my main reponsibility so I think I was only asked if I would be interested out of courtesy.

I plan to take the full year off if we can afford to, and then go back 3 days a week. How about you Mrs Bea? xx


----------



## CHDickey

Oh I know. I want to but then again I was exhausted last night!! Oh well, we might go tonight and tomorrow. We will see!;)

I wish I could take time off but our little bundle of joy will be a daycare baby...

Wrapping is done except for a few things for the DH. I have to get that done before he gets home, so I am off to do that!


----------



## InHisHands

At the end of this school year, i will be quitting work. -- a month before the baby is suppose to be here. I might try to do some part time work 3 to 5 hours a day once the baby turns 5... but i have no plans to work for the next 5 years... except as a housewife and a devoted mommy.

I told my husband i wasnt going to try for a kiddo, unless we were able for me to stay home. That was just one thing i wasn't willing to compromise. Things will be tight, but we can do it.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Girlies :wave:

Wow I feel like I've missed soo much :( Hope I didn't miss any updates while catchin up!

Bex- me too!!!! I heart Jamie :cloudnine: Sounds like u had a great time :) Love that anti-pasti platter! YAY for O...we're close girl :) 

Hands + Bea congrats on the beautiful baby purchases! 

Nic great to hear ur in the clear at work! Good stuff :)
Yes we've been ttc since right after the mc, right now I'm in the second week of the 2WW so FX :)

Snow - WOW soo lovely about ur sister...u must miss her lots though! Very exciting about using the SMEP this cycle hun! Will be keeping everything crossed for some Christmas dust ur way! And I love ur little girl name :)

CH - get well vibes ur way! Feeling under the weather too, no fun :(

Bea - how u feeling? Ur tree pics are super pretty :) My weekend was ok...very emotional & all over the place but I think its just that time of year...feeling more positive this week.

Hands extra special hugs ur way! T&P xoxo


----------



## CHDickey

Lisette- I hate being all yuck around the holidays. Just hoping I start to feel better before we leave for our vacation!

Hands- you are so lucky to get to stay home! I wish I could but hubby and I know it is not reality. 

So we BD last night...cd11 just wondering if we should gain tonight and then start every other night until the 18th? What do y'all think?


----------



## InHisHands

I think you should just stick to every other day. Sperm lives for a good strong 3 days in our bodies, and it will give your hubby more time to replenish. CD 11,13,15,17 would be what i would do.

On the month we got our BFP i ovulated CD 19 (it was a spiffy cycle for sure since i usuallly ovulated CD13-15)... and we only had sex CD17 and CD19... since i had given up after CD15 thinking i wasnt going to ovulate that month.

I really hope this is it for you and you can stop counting CDs and start counting pregnancy weeks and fruit.


----------



## CHDickey

OKay, I will let the hubby know! I am sure he would be relieved to hear we are only going every other. In August when I made him go every day, I started to where him out...lol! :)

Anyways, I am on my off period and I am SUPER bored. All my work is done and then next 2 1/2 days are just pure babysitting. I wish I had something to do to keep me busy though!

Have a great day and I will check in later!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls!

Well, we didn't get a chance to BD last night. :( So we will be doing odd days instead of even days for our SMEP plan! Oh well! Things happen. Usually I am not this good when things don't go according to my plan - I am a somewhat obsessive planner about everything and really take it hard if things don't go right. Trying to get better at accepting this.

I go for hopefully my last HCG draw today. Praying it will be at zero or at least under 5. 

Lisette - Your chart is looking mighty nice! I had an emotional night last night also - hope you are feeling better - feel free to PM if you ever need to chat. I do miss my sister a ton - She did a US road trip for a few months before she left and stayed with us for week in May so I was really happy that I was able to spend time with her before she left. She can get on her blog and facebook every once in a while to so I get to see pictures and we are able to email too.

CH - I too think every other day is the way to go! I nearly killed my hubby too in July with our everyday for like 9 days!! I hear ya on the weather - it was just like 50 last week and now its supposed to be close to 70 today! Feel better soon - I LOVE to ski!!

Nic - Thanks for letting me know about you showers. I find culture sooo interesting! Glad things were good about your meeting. And how nice about being able to take a year off - jealous me!!

Hands - Sounds like you too have a great after work plan in place!

Hey there Bex!!


----------



## CHDickey

Snow- that makes two of us on odd days!! We did yesterday CD11 and then from here until the 17th will be on odds. Dust to you and your hubby! :) This makes month 6 for us!!! ugh!! I do not know if I can keep getting disappointed, but oh well, here we go again!!! I like to ski, but unfortunately have the knees of an 80 yr old man, so I have become really good at being a snow bunny! :) We are going to try snowmobiling for the first time this year. Have you done it?


----------



## NotNic

CH - I got my BFP on the 6th month after BCP. Like my doctor said, sometimes your body just needs a few months to figure out what it's doing.

This thread needs much more pma! Lots of Christmas dust to you. Do you know in the UK for the last two years birth rates have been higher in September and October than they have in any other month, so winter bd'ing seems far more productive ;) I am very, very excited about all these cycles. I just know we have more BFPs hiding in this thread! 

Looking forward to seeing ny Dad tonight. He works in hong kong so can't wait to show him pictures of his first grandchild (which will more than make up for OHs parents who have really upset mr and my pregnant hormones!) xx


----------



## CHDickey

Oh no Nic----what have to OH parents done? My dh and I constantly joke about how our child is only going to have one decent grandparent. My mom is deceased, my step-mom is a wench, my mother-in-law is a wack-a-doo, and my father-in-law is only involved when her has to be....therefore leaving my dad as the only decent grandparent! :) Nic-that make me feel better that it took you 6 months. I have a feeling I am going to lose optimism the closer we get to a year. 6-9 months won't bother me, but after that....yeah cannot promise I will not approach freak out mode!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey ladies, been a bit absent for the last couple of days on here. I had my work Christmas do last night, which was fun, it was in a champagne bar at the top of a new building in Birmingham called The Cube, and it was stunning - panoramic views of the city, Brum never looked so good! But I only had 1 glass as I was driving as I had to leave the house at 6am this morning ( after getting to bed at 1.30am!!!) as I was speaking at a client seminar in Cambridge at 9am! Tired now! 

Nic - I really hope I get sept or October baby, that would be perfect for me. I think I have o'd. Just waiting for temps to sort themselves out, but had o cramps yesterday.

CH- I nearly broke my OHback in may, bless him! We tried to do 5 nights in a row. Not fun! now we stick with every other day.

Hands - I would love to be a stay at home mum when it happens, although I think th ideal plan would be to go back part time after my years maternity leave...then have another one! And have another year off almost straight away! Haha! Although one thing we have all learnt is plans never go as expected!

Snow / lisette - sorry to hear you have been sad, I have felt sad today too(one of those 'it's never going to happen for me' days. I think we are more than just linked in cycles but emotions too.... Then we will all get our PMA back together. 

Bea - hi!


----------



## InHisHands

CH - It took us 10 months ttc before we got out BFP. And yes you do hit freak out mode.. haha. However, there is still hope even after the 9th month. Don't lose faith. You'll get your BFP.


----------



## CHDickey

Oh thanks ladies!! We are definitely taking a break and doing odd numbers this month! I CANNOT get over this cold. So bad my eyes are watering from being so congested!


----------



## NotNic

Ha ha Bex. I plan to do the same thing. We hope to NTNP after my birthday when this LO is 11 mths. So potentially I might just be pregnant when I return to work, but realistically I would expect it to take the same time again especially as I plan to be on bcp in between and I'm guessing tiredness might interfere with bd'ing!

CH - My OH's parents have huge favourites and my oh ranks bottom. We joke that they won't make any effort for our lo. I'm already feeling luke this is happening. It's silly really, but everything they plan to serve on boxing day (the day after Christmas here) are things a pregnant lady would struggle to eat - pate, cheese board etc. I've also asked if we would be able to have a bed when we stay and I was told that OH's siblings will need the double rooms (because they will have the children in with them) and that they could do me a mattress or an air bed on the floor. I know Im not ill but I can't believe they would expect a pregnant lady to sleep on the floor and I know that ohs siblings haven't even asked to stay. They've just expected it. I know both aren't the end of the world and I can cope, but we have always had to fit in with my in laws plans and not rock the boat
and I'm fed up of it. Also oh doesn't back me up on this which makes me even more mad!


----------



## CHDickey

Oh Nic that's awful. I would be irritated if someone asked me to sleep on an air mattress if I was pregnant. His family sounds a lot like my DH's family. We play second fiddle next to his sister. What really stinks is your DH is probably between a rock and a hard spot. Mine sometimes does stuff to make his family happy because he's trying to make up for crap or like it's he tries to show them he's just as good as his sister. Hang in there. Sounds like we are in the same boat...ugh! The craptastic part about us is his sister got pg with nephew having sex one time and they are about to try again. I am not looking forward to possibly being pregnant with her. She was pregnant with number one at our wedding and a complete bitch thru out the pregnancy. Here's to fabulous inlaws!!


----------



## InHisHands

When DH and I were dating my mil was a horrific nightmare. A few brief examples are: 1. Hubby (my boyfriend at the time) and I were going to have Thanksgiving together and we invited his family. Two days before Thanksgiving, she decided she thought my my apt was too small and that she and her mother would just go out to eat and my hubby could go with them. After i bought the food and everything! And it was hubby and Inviting them, not them inviting everyone to do something different. UGH! 2. When hubby told her he was going to marry me, her first response was.. "She isn't pregnant is she?" - said right in front of me. 3. when i was trying to build a relationship with her while he was my fiance, she told hubby that the only reason she talked to me is that she felt sorry for me, otherwise she wouldn't. and 4. She didn't even bother come to the wedding.

Now that we are married and she realizes the world hasn't came to an end, she's a lot better and we are building a relationship. I have to take her in doses... but so far things are getting better.

Hope you guys can try to mend fences sooner or later as well. Its hard, but its just so much better when that can happen.


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Friday!!

Nic - I too totally understand your frustrations with your MIL. I call mine MIL "bat shit crazy". Here are some fine examples of her over Thanksgiving when she came and stayed with us. She called our friends girlfriend trashy and a hussy and said that our friend should date her niece. She came down with a pack of cigarettes knowing that my husband quit over a year ago and offered them to him. She never said anything about my miscarriage. She wouldn't use any of my blankets and would put her sweatshirt on like a blanket over her body. She tied Demi, my dog, to a chair. I seriously could on forever. The lady is nutso.

CH - I really hope you feel better soon. I hate when your so stuffed that your eyes water - it is the absolute worst. I LOVE snowmobiling!! A friend of mine had one and we used to go on it all the time when I lived in NY and we got a ton of snow!! You are going to just love it. Hooray for both of us doing ODD CD's!!

Bex - Sounds like you have been having a busy week. You will need the weekend to recover!

Anyone got any good plans this weekend? It's the last shopping weekend before Christmas!! AFM, just hanging around. I gotta get the house in order before we leave next week. So lots of cleaning and packing for me. I also plan on doing more cookies. Our friends and their son are coming over for dinner Sunday so that will be nice to spend some time with them. I watched another episode of TOWIE last night. 

I get to start OPK's today for the SMEP!! :) And I'm still keeping up with my blueberries!! I eat a half a cup a day. I hope that's enough. Also, praying that I get a blueberry baby!! :happydance: I should hear back from my Dr today about what my HCG levels are at.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies :wave: Happy Thursday everyone!

I'm still sick and watery eyes too CH :( Hope we noth start feeling better real soon & esspecially for you so you can go on that awesome ski trip!

Hope everyone else is staying nice and healthy for the holidays :) Lots of dust to those who have just O'ed and entering the 2WW with me! I'm thinking if AF stays away I may test Sunday morning!!! Got some holiday parties and baking/wrapping to finish up this weekend if I can kick this cold it would be awesome!

Have a great day :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Dudes - I have been off on days all week. I totally wrote Friday. What a bonehead.

I guess Happy Thursday!! Dohhhh!!


----------



## NotNic

Wishful thinking honey! ;) Where have you got to with TOWIE? I can't wait for the christmas special!

I'm sorry some of you guys have similar in laws to me. I'm constantly baffled by the things mine do. Recently MIL had a minor op under general anaesthetic. She decided to tell all of her children except my OH. When hubby found out via text from his Dad that she had come round from the op okay and would be home in the morning - we were extremely confused and concerned. He text back and was told that she didn't want to make a fuss (we didn't know everyone else knew before), so hubby gave her a few days to recover at home before driving over to visit her. She was furious with him, and started laying in to him about being selfish and abandoning his family! He can never win - and I still have no idea why she wouldn't tell him. What if she was allergic to the medication or there was complications? Really odd. 

Hands - mine are also very good at taking over our plans. I've lost count of the amount of times I've invited them round or suggested doing stuff as a four, and she invites his siblings and rearranges everything so it has to be at theirs. Then she slags us off to my SILs. complaining that we never have them round. Almost makes you want to not bother. :dohh:

I was hoping to get all my gift buying done this weekend, but I still have a couple of more gifts to get. We were at Bluewater shopping centre today and I got a few bits, but my sister was far more successful. I also managed to swap the maternity bras I ordered in Mothercare and got some lovely knickers to match, and showed my sister the pram / pushchair set I want in John Lewis. I was pleasantly surprised to see that the icandys were a little cheaper than I thought plus her boyfriend gets a generous discount so they are going to go with us to get it. Just need to decide on the colour. 

My parents flew to NY this morning, so I am going to give my sister a hand decorating their presents on Saturday, do a bit of cooking and then have my nephew over Sunday night. Hoping a 3yr old will really make me feel christmassy! How about everyone else? xx


----------



## NotNic

ooh and keep the blueberries up Snow. I'm sure that's what made the difference for me. I ended up bding just twice the whole month of my squiffy cycle and the blueberries were the only thing I kept doing because I had no idea where I was cycle wise. x


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - Loving the orange!!


----------



## CHDickey

Here's to crazy in laws!!! Cheers!!!

Feeling a bit better today. Just waiting on DH since it is our odd day!!

Lisette-how ya feeling?

Everyone else I was so happy to read about the in laws. Makes me feel better and think we are all more alike than I thought!!


----------



## NotNic

InHisHands said:


> Nic - Loving the orange!!

Right back at you Peach! :)

CH - we are very alike. It's almost spooky to think we live 100s miles away from each other and we have so many similarities. Even us UK girlies (which is a tiny country in comparison to you girls) live at opposite ends - I'm down in the South East 45 mins from the South Coast, Bex is in the Midlands and Bea right up in Scotland. Without this forum we would have been extremely unlikely to have ever met each other!

Happy Friday people! I'm off to my team christmas lunch shortly and then out for the rest of the day. Yay! We have had snow flurries in London (and sleet where I live) so I am hoping it stays away long enough so I can do some late night shopping and then it can be as christmassy as it wants. :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy Friday everyone! Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend. I think i have done all i ca for this month BD-wise, so I am also in the 2ww now! Hope that FF gives me my crosshairs tomorrow.

I am having a quiet weekend, like ou say Snow I need it to recover. Got the carol service at our village church on Sunday so I am looking forward to that :)


----------



## InHisHands

Ugh - woke up today with a cold. Went and looked online... webmd says Robitussin DM is safe to take during pregnancy, so i went and took some of that. I hope it doesnt stay long.

I hope everyone has a happy Friday. I probably won't be on much the next few days, as dad's memorial is tomorrow and I'm needing to take care of his affairs.

Thanks Nic... its great to be peachy!


----------



## MrsBea23

Happy Friday everyone.

I have been hectic this week and the weekend is even more hectic but will post properly when I get a spare minute.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies have a fabulous weekend. I am t-minus 2 hours away from being on Christmas break.....oh how I am ready! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - hope those 2 hours fly by!

Hands - lots of love to get you through the weekend. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey lovely ladies :wave:

How's everyone doing this weekend? Congrats on all the beautiful new fruit pics :)

Hands T&P to you honey :hugs:

CH - I'm finally starting to feel a little better today how about girl?

Bex YAY for CH :)

Snow how ya doing sweetie?

I'm ssooo scared u guys...temps staying up & having some symptoms now (not sure if sick related or could be bfp-check out my chart) but I don't know how to handle a new bfp...like I think ill be a mess!!! I'm testing tmmr morning & if its a bfn then lots of holiday booze,baking & wrapping with xmassy music to feel better...if its actually + I may just turn in circles all day! Lol

Will keep ya posted either way & be buying some blueberries for next cycle with u guys if need be! Lots of love :hugs:

P.S- I've also got the MIL from hell! Lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Lisette - Your chart sure is looking promising. I am so excited for you tomorrow. FX for you. 

Hands - My thoughts are with you this weekend. More prayers are being sent your way.

Bex - Your chart is looking good too! Hooray for crosshairs!

CH - I bet you are so happy that you are officially on Christmas break!

Bea - Hope you are getting some rest between your busy days!

Nic - Hope the snow stays away for some holiday fun. I agree that we all have alot in common for just meeting up on here!!

AFM, I am totally confused. My body is giving me signs of OV but my OPK's have been so incredibly light and not even close to a positive. Don't know what to think. Since my body is telling me to BD - I just think we might when hubby gets back from shopping! Body triumphs modern technology!


----------



## CHDickey

Snow-go for it!!!

Lisette- still congested! Ugh!

And ladies.... Yes I am super pumped about being on break!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Lisette!!! Wake up and let us know your test results!!!!

Bex - Holy temp jump today for you!!

CH - Hooorrayyy for break - I'm jealous - My last day of work is Thursday.

AFM, My temp is staying very consistent this month. Very odd. No temp raise indicating OV today so I don't have any clue what my body was telling me yesterday!! But we totally BD'd. I am up to Ep. 10 and still in the 1st season of TOWIE and finally feel I can understand them without straining to listen really hard. Hahaha!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - I think the temp jump is slightly false as I wasn't very well last night / today. Went to bed last night with bad stomach cramps, and woke up a couple of times in the night with nausea (but was not sick) and diarrhoea (sorry Tmi!!) so had really broken sleep. So all in I hhink that has had a pert drastic effect on my temp! But I'll take it!

I think consistent temps is good, it should mean it's really clear when you do ov, hopefully soon! 

Lisette - we want to know your results! I am keeping everything crossed for you, and sending you loads and loads of positive vibes. It would be so wonderful you to get a BFP! 

CH - I can't remember, did you bd or not around your o time? Bet you can't wait to get properly back to trying again!! Or if you did bd then maybe you won't need to!

Hands - I hope all went well at your dads memorial, I know it will have been really hard for you. :hugs:

Bea - looking forward to hearing all about your hectic weekend!

Nic - was you team lunch fun? And did you get any Christmas shopping done??


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG u guys its been the craziest morning...didn't sleep longer than 1hour at a shot last night...started a massive headache at 4:30am...alarm for temp went off at 7am and then i got up to PIAC at 8am! Finally testedt with H at 10am and it was super super super faint...like really though i was just squinting.....but my temp was up so anyways we had breakfast and I begged H to go out in the madness of Walmart and buy me a digi!!!!! 

Well digi says PG 1-2!!!!!!!!!!! I am a bigger mess than I was before I saw that!!!!!! I feel like I'm in a dream right now!! Crying....happy...scared....need to email my Dr and figure out lab opening hours!!!!! My God its Xmas next week for crying out loud!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you guys are all good! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Lisette - AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That has made me so so so happy!! Huge congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you sooo much Bex!!!!!!! Gonna try and take it one day at a time and not get too excited...if that's possible :)

Your chart looks lovely sweetie! Sorry to hear about the rough night! Will you test before xmas or right after maybe?
xoxoxo


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay so exciting!

I'm going to test after Christmas I think, ov'd a little later so AF due about the 28th so will test then. I hope that your news is the start of the next batch of BFPs for this thread!


----------



## MrsBea23

OMG Lisette that is fantastic news so pleased for you yay yay yay :hugs:.

Hi everyone else I hope you all have had a great weekend as well, life is all very hectic at the moment with nights out and lunches and things I am Very much looking forward to the week after Christmas when I can just hibernate and relax lol.

Bex - Holy heck that is a huge temp rise ha ha. I really hope that it is more than just a bit of an illness temperature rise, fx'd for you.

CH - I hope you have settled into and are enjoying your break. Are you all set for your trip?

Hands - I hope you are holding up ok :hugs:.

Snow - I think O is coming soon for you keep up the BD. Glad you are still enjoying TOWIE you should totally watch Desperate Scousewives though it is even better.

Nic - A girlfriend and I where talking about in-laws the other day and she made a point that you are used to a certain way of things being done and then you have these people in your life that are as close as only your family have ever been but they do things differently and it is a bug adjustment.

I do appreciate my in-laws and I know they have our best interest at heart but they do drive me nuts lol. DH just got off the phone from his dad and again (about the 5th time) they asked if we want to stay at theirs for Christmas night, they also want me to sleep on a blow up mattress I will be 24 weeks pregnant! but the bit that is mental is that they only live a 20 minute drive away on the other side of Edinburgh! it is not like I am going to be drinking so driving is not an issue I just find it all a bit insane. Last year we had Christmas at our place and they stayed the night which is fine if you want to have a few drinks and can't drive home but they don't drink! 
They are also very un-emotive and will just try to ignore issues and hope they go away unlike my fmaily that battle it out ha ha but at least we clear the air and there are no hard feelings, I found this really hard to get used to.

Oh and if I hear one more time in this pregnancy oh but that isn't how DH's SIL did it I am going to scream.

Whoa that was a bit of a rant lol I think everyone gets annoyed at their inlaws sometimes.


----------



## CHDickey

Congrats Lisette! That is the best Christmas gift ever!!!:)

I am settling in well. I am ready for our trip besides packing and such!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Awesome news Lisette! Soooo excited for you!!

I don't know what to think. I had a pretty much positive OPK today so it could go either way - positive or negative. Wasn't darker than control but sure was close and I don't think I have ever gotten a "true positive". Not sure weather to take the night off bc we BD'd the past 2 days so we can gear up for tomorrow. I am afraid that if I wait then we will miss a good day. Ugh! Today I wish I had one of those digital OV tests around for back up just to tell if it was positive or negative. Reading those lines can be so confusing sometimes!!


----------



## CHDickey

So my fortune cookie at dinner tonight said, "get ahold of your relatives to share the good news." I read it to my husband and he was like, "do you have something to tell me?" silly boy we are on cd16 I have no clue... Lol. We have BD on CD 16, 13, and 11. Hopefully that will do it. Doubtful though should we BD one more night? If so, tomorrow or skip a day?


----------



## snowflakes120

I say go for it CH. What's one more day?? I figure it can't hurt right?? I LOVE to read the fortune cookies. The cycle I got my BFP I got one that said: Your dearest dream is coming true! <3

Well, my SMEP has officially been thrown out the window this cycle. We BD'd Fri, Sat and Sun.... Opps!! So I guess we will just keep it up at this point til I OV - should be soon at least. Another very close temp this AM - I just can't get over how steady they have been lately. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Srbjbex

hello ladies - well after my ridiculous temp rise yesterday, I had a ridiculous temp drop this morning :dohh: ahh well...I have no idea what is going on this month - just going to wait and see. I had some cramps this morning but in the words of my husband "you have had so many different cramps this month I have lost track" Haha! Now, when I went to the loo earlier, it looked like the tineiest tinest spec of blood....now, I dont want to get my hopes up but my first thought was IB?!!? Grrrr...this TWW really does drive you crazy!

CH - BDing cant do any harm. I say go for it tonight :sex: I wich I had finished work too.....only 2 more days to go though!

Snow - Even if you take a day off, I think you will still be ok and there will be still lots of swimmers in there. I never get a proper positive opk either. "darker than normal" is normally good enough for me!


----------



## CHDickey

Okay because we got off track. Our every other was supposed to be Saturday but that didn't happen, so I was going to BD today and then on Wednesday and call it done. I am not temping, charting, or using opk so I have no idea when I O'ed. 

Bex- fingers crossed for IB. What cycle day are you on?

Snow- I'm not too into fortunes/horoscopes and such but it would be nice!:)

We will be on the road back from Colorado on my testing day, so going to pack AF materials just incase. Just excited that after this month it will not matter when I fall PG because my short term disability will be in effect!!!! This month we decided why not and went for it besides the fact!


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - FF says I am 5dpo but I am wondering if I am actually 7dpo..... when I got my temp dip on Wednesday last week, that was when I only had about 4 hours sleep (christmas party followed by early start!) so dont know how accurate that actually is. If i discard that one, FF moves my ov date so i would be 7dpo. 

Also, does anyone know if you get cramps the day you ov or the days before you ov?? My ov cramps were monday / tuesday last week, so if I ov'd then I am definintely 7dpo.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies!

Thanks for all the congrats!!!! I feel like its a bit of a blur since yesterday and don't really wanna get excited yet...just incase...wemt for bloodwork this morning and will pick up the results tmmr! FX crossed!!!!

Happy to hear all you ladies are doing good and BD'ing away :winkwink: I hope I started a trend up in here!!!!

How are all the mommies feeling?


----------



## NotNic

Wow I've missed so much! Super congrats Lisette! Positive news is just what I wanted to hear! :) Sounds like we have squiffy cycles on here too and we know how lucky those ones are on this thread!

Hands - how did it go sweetie? Thinking of you. 

Snow - did you get your latest bloodwork done? Any update?

Mrs Bea - I guess you are right about in laws. It's hard to adapt especially when you can't understand their reasoning. Mine are huge drinkers (not in an alcoholic sort of way - but they do polish off the vino) and they don't understand anyone who doesn't drink. I can guarantee that they all end up in their hot tub at midnight with a bottle of wine while I'm desperate to sleep. 

AFM - my nephew has been with us fortwo days and I'm exhausted! My niece was a walk in the park 
but he has been a real struggle. I was begging my husband to put him to bed last night! He's not
naughty but he is cheeky and stubborn and needs stimulating constantly. I felt bad but I gave in and
put Peppa Pig on the tv to give myself a break! He is a lovely boy and enjoyed himself so much that he ordered my oh out of the spare room because it was 'his room' and wasn't that bothered about going home! It's an eye 
opener being pregnant and in charge of a toddler. If my lo ends up being a boy then I will have to 
rethink having a second so soon. They need more energy than a girl! 

Hope you all are good. Xx


----------



## Srbjbex

I dont know what's going on with my temperature - another temp drop this morning, but way too early for AF, hmmm:wacko: I also have loads of creamy CM, and some cramps....please let this be a good sign!

Nic - sounds like you had your hands full at the weekend! Haha it will be really good practice for you.. my friend has a little boy (9months) who is adorable but always want to be played with and always likes to stand, wont sit down ever! Certainly tiring!

Lisette - has it sunk in yet? you doing ok?

CH - I have a good feeling that this month is going to be a good month for you, it is always said people fall pg when they are not trying!! Pack those tampons and I bet you dont need them :winkwink:

Snow - are you still BDing like rabbits! My hubby cant manage more than 2 days in a row bless him! but now we havent BD'd for about 5 days...so he's raring for action again!:haha:

Hands :hugs::hugs:

Bea - how are you and your little one doing?


----------



## CHDickey

Nic- your nephew sounds like my SIL's son. Always on the go! At least you can get good practice in. That's what I always tell my DH when we watch the nieces and nephews!

Lisette- I bet you are over the moon about your very special Christmas present!!

Bex- I hope you're right. Just can't get myself worked up over the thought of it anymore. I am just glad I have stuff to keep me busy until testing day!!

Okay so we have one girl, when does everyone else find out the gender??

I hope everyone is having a great Tuesday and is gearing up for Christmas. 

We are doing the Dickey Christmas Thursday and then a small gift exchange with the kiddos on my side Friday evening. My sister is loading a small tree and all the Santa gifts in the car so the kids can have Santa on Christmas in Colorado!! 

I have the most money grubbing step mother ever!! My dad bought her an iPad for Christmas and her response was thanks but I still want that $1700 watch I showed you!! I CANNOT stand her. Ungrateful bleeeeep!!

Sorry needed to vent!:)


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning gals.

CH - You Christmas plans sound nice! Sound like lots of fun with your family! Sorry your step mom is wicked witch!! ;)

Bex - Yup, we're still going at it. I honestly am exhausted. I really thought I OV'd yesterday (had cramps and twinges) and would see my temp raise today. But no another steady temp. So onto night #5!! I'm just about broken I tell ya. And now I am nervous because I feel we don't have as much of a chance this month bc we have been BDing like crazy for days in a row. Plus, TMI, I am starting to dry up so I am afraid my swimmers up there are dying. :( Needless to say my PMA is down and already feel out before I have even OV'd....

Nic - I did go for my bloodwork last Wed and still haven't heard back from the Dr. yet. I am calling today to try to find out. I am sure she is on vacation bc she is usually really good about getting back to me. Our friends 5 yr old was over Sunday afternoon and man is he a handful!! 

Lisette - I hope you certainly do start a trend. There's a saying that things happen in 3's!! Congrats again hon! You are giving me hope!! 

Starting to get a bit anxious about Christmas coming up so fast it seems. Hubby has off Thursday and I am taking a half a day - Once I get out of work we are driving half of the trip Thursday - staying overnight in a hotel in WV and will finish the other half Friday. We haven't driven home since 2007. We always fly. I have watching fares since March and they were just were threw the roof this year. Anyways, I am not looking forward to sitting in the car bored for all those hours and winding around mountains along the way. 

I have yet to even pack for the 10 days we are gone but at least the house is spick and span.


----------



## InHisHands

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Your kind words mean a lot. Dad's memorial went well, but i really miss him and playing catch up has been taking all of my time.

So much has happened in the past few days.. so i don't even know where to begin in response.

Lisette - Congrats! Let us know what the blood work says! I really hope this is it for you.

Snow - don't lose hope. You are just starting your tww. Remember squiffy cycles are our thing and yours sounds like it is flip flopping on your this month. That can actually be a good sign in this thread :)

Bex - I hope its IB. My fingers are crossed.

Bea - Sorry the inlaws are such a pain. Have you been buying lil girl things yet? My hubby and i are on edge wanting to know if we have a lil girl or boy.

Nic - If i have a little boy, im gonna inroll him in a toddler tumbling class to help him get rid of that energy! haha! Sorry that he tired you out so much.

Ch - I am FINALLY ready for christmas. Got my gifts bought and wrapped. Still havent decorated yet, but thats because daughter flys in today and we will do it with her. On my BFP cycle i didnt ovulate till CD19... though for the previous 9 months i had always ovulated on CD13-15. So i say Go for it as many times as you want to.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just a quick note to say that I talked to the Dr. and my HCG numbers from last week were officially negative. I guess it's a good thing. So she said to just call as soon as I get my positive pregnancy test and she will have me come in to do the betas to make sure the number are raising correctly. That's about it.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey u guys! Sorry for the post soo late in the day just nuts this time of year at work & still feeling under the weather & tired! Did a very quick catch up on my phone & u girls have brought tears to my eyes! Thank u soo much for all the warm wishes! I truely hope we can all be bump buddies with sticky beans really really soon! I will do some chart stalking from my PC later :) Keeping everything crossed! so my hgc levels as of yesterday (13dpo) show 46 which seem to be good at just about 4weeks...going back next Monday which can't come soon enough right now but with all the holiday fun I hope stay distracted! It hasn't really sucken in yet...like don't get me wrong I'm very happy & feeling blessed but just a bit detached...I guess I'm scared deep down...I bought an ornament today...a cross that says "with faith we grow"...I just hope this is it for me! New gyno only wants to see me at 10weeks unless I go for an early private scan..good news is my appointment is on my bday (feb.7) hope its a good sign :) Lots of love & hugs u guys! Gonna do some proper notes & catch up here soon :hugs:


----------



## NotNic

Lisette - do your best to believe. Concentrate on getting through each week and give your bean all the pma you can. This is it!

I have my 16wk appointment tomorrow and desperately trying to get everything finished in time for Christmas. Hubby is really ill so I have to do his last bits of shopping for him, bake for his grandparents hamper, put the tree up, finish wrapping, tidying the house, feeding two neighbours cats, steam lots of Christmas puddings AND be Florence Nightingale! All on about 4 hrs sleep because hubby wakes me up every two hours. Hope everyone else's Christmas plans are going better than mine! xx


----------



## CHDickey

Oh Nic- hang in there girly!! You can do it!!!

Lisette- keep your head up!! Little bean is going to stick I just know it!


----------



## snowflakes120

Quiet day in here ladies! :sleep:

I'm off work today and have been packing, packing and more packing to go home! Starting to get excited but feel I still have a ton of stuff to do still! :wacko:

Good news is that I finally OV'd!! Had a good temp raise today!! Hooray I am in my 2ww!! :happydance:


----------



## NotNic

Woo hoo Snowflakes! Can't wait to hear how you get on and so fab that it happened before Christmas. Your hubby can now relax! :winkwink:

I have my 16 week appointment tomorrow, and because hubby is going to be off all week, he will be coming with me. Really hope we get to hear the heartbeat as it is going to be pretty boring for hubby if not! Also I told my team boss today (not the secretary manager) and he was great about it, though a little shocked by how far I am. He is going to help keep the secret but seemed genuinly pleased for me and is totally behind me asking for flexible working when I come back. He reckons I should have been a spy as I'm very good at the art of detception! :haha: He is also a Dad to 4 children and understands my concerns about keeping it to ourselves until 20 weeks once I know Pip's heart is okay. Not long until that scan really, and then hopefully I can begin to enjoy my pregnancy and won't feel like I have to hide it. xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - so glad that you ov'd!!! No to enjoy the vhristmas break and not think at all about the tww!!

Nic - sounds like you were having a bad time the other day, I hope hubby is better now and can help you out with the preparations

Today is my first day off work and it feels great, although seems to have fuelled an urge to poas....BFN of course, way to early, but boobies are killing me so that's a fairly sure sign the witch is on her way! Ah well.....too many exciting things to look forward to to worry about that!

I wish we all didn't live so far away so that we could all have a Christmas get together!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Bex-when is your testing date?

I was really hopeful until this morning. I am thinking we are out again and for no particular reason just down on the PMA that's all. Facebook is full of announcements from friends about gender and pregnancy. Ugh!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I hear ya CH - a girl just announced today that is pregnant and we would have been just a few days apart on our due dates. And an ex-boyfriend status is seeing his baby in 3-D today. Ugh!!

Bex - Your not out til AF comes! My boobs were killing me when I got my BFP. Your chart is looking good. I see 2 temps up instead of down!

Nic - Hooray for appt! I am sure hubby is excited! 

AFM, not much. Hubby is home packing our sleigh. I am working half day. Can't wait to get out and get a move on. :)

Anybody have any Christmas traditions?


----------



## InHisHands

Well shoot, hubby has flu like symptoms like body aches and fever and he's been hacking all over the house ROTFL... hopefully my powerful teacher immune system can hold whatever he has off, since i was suppose to get my flu shot Dec 29th.

Remember TTC girlies.... you aren't out till the witch comes. I was totally expecting AF on my BFP month... had no symptoms but cold like symptoms.. none of the typical ones.

As far as Christmas Traditions goes... we don't put up a tree, and do some of the typical things during Christmas... but we sure do have a lot of fun!

Instead of a tree, we put up a home made manger scene instead. We have someone (kiddos when around) make the star out of arts and crafts (this year its painted popcicle sticks), we put died dried moss (hay) in a manger and ontop of a towel to be the stable, and put gold, frankensense and myrr around it. Which really is chocolate covered cold, and then water with food coloring in those round cocacola bottles they sell this time of year with the labels taken off. On Christmas eve when everyone is alseep, we then put a baby doll in the manger so he's there in the morning.

We also label all out presents to those who were in the christmas story... joseph, mary, wiseman 1, wiseman 2, and etc. So on Christmas morning when all the gifts are laid out, the only names are the ones addressed in the Christmas story. 

Then each person has to do a scavenger hunt around the house to find clues. EX - You wash and dry your clothes here. At the end of the scavenger hunt, you will find a card that reveals which "people" you are. For example, my daughter is going to be Joseph, Angel, Wiseman 2, and InnKeeper this year, so all the gifts labeled to those people are hers.

We also make a birthday cake and have that as our dessert with a traditional Christmas meal with ham and the trimmings.

It's different, but we like it.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - what a lovely and original idea! I'm very impressed :)

Snow - not too many traditions in our house, this is the 4th Christmas in our own house, and as per the last 4 years it will just be me and hubby on Christmas day which I love! On Christmas eve, we always have the inlays round and I cook a big 3course meal then, then we go up to York (where my family is) on boxing day and stay up there for 3 days. So lots of family visits to look forward too! I do like having Christmas day just us two, as it's time to really sound some quality time together without thinking about rushing off to others. And this year we have bought a goose rather than a turkey....!! :) 

CH - testing on the 28th..... Who knows?!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :xmas3:

So happy to finally have a moment to read and catch up with you guys!
I finally got a good nights sleep yesterday and feel sooo much better today! More positive and calm too :flower: 


Nic - Happy I could give some positive news on here! I cant wait till we are all bump buddies!! Thanks for the adviseone week at a time..all we can all do right :winkwink: Sounds like youve had your hands full sweetie! Aaaahhh lil boys eh! How was your appointment today? 

CH definitely the best xmas gift ever! I feel sooo blessed! How is ur trip sweetie? Hope you wont need any of those materials love! Eeekkkk on the step-mom! Now thats just nasty! See I dont talk to my dads wife all together! LOL :haha:


Snow - YAY for HGC nice and normal for you now! Awesome chart  YAY for the 2WW- chanting for you girls  threes threes threes! Hope you have an awesome lil road trip with H! :hugs:


Bea - I hear ya with the needed to hibernate for a few weeks! How are you feeling today?

Bex - Could be really close to testing now if you Oed earlier like you think right? FX for an early BFP present! :xmas12:

Hands  Lost of love your wayglad the memorial went ok even though I know you miss his lots :hugs:
Thanks for the heads up that Robitussin DM is ok to take while PG. I agree about having toms except a cold when I got my BFPtotally shocked so PMA girls!!!!! Awesome traditions! WOW  We have to start some in my house.just usually like to be quiet together xmas morning and open our stockings!


----------



## InHisHands

So when is your EDD lisette?


----------



## NewbieLisette

InHisHands said:


> So when is your EDD lisette?

August 28th...even sounds soo pretty as a date right! lol :cloud9:


----------



## InHisHands

of course, besdies the "being pregnant during the whole summer" thing. lol 

I do agree though, certian dates just have a nice ring to them.

I'm so excited for you!!! Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## NotNic

Why so sad Hands? Sorry to hear your OH is ill. Mine is still suffering and he really is a terrible patient. I hope you manage to avoid it and your OH shakes it off soon. 

Lisette - Glad you are feeling more positive. Your due date is the same as my best friends when she was pregnant this year - though her baby decided to come very early. You're having a British bank holiday baby!

My 16 week appointment went really well today. OH and I met my mw for the first time and she seems really great. She's a slightly older lady - but not frumpy, so the perfect mix of knowing her stuff and being really down to earth and approachable. She said everything was bang on where it should be and I was looking good. She also reassured me that I don't need to worry about weight gain and said she was really pleased about my iron levels. Which for the condition they think I have (which makes me much more susceptible to anemia) is a really good level. My early spinach cravings were for a good reason! :) We also got to listen to the heartbeat, which despite warning us she doesn't always do as you can't always find it at 16 weeks, she found straight away. Even before she pressed on my skin properly it could be heard - really nice and fast at 156 bpm. I still don't feel like there is anything in there, but today made me feel a bit more real.

Good luck to everyone in their TWW. Really hoping for a snowfall of bfps. xxx


----------



## CHDickey

Nix-that is so awesome! When the day comes I am going to be a nervous ninny until I hear that heartbeat. I have already warned my 4th grade team not to push and ask questions because I probably won't let anyone know until we're in the clear!

Lisette- thanks for your uplifting message. I am trying to stay positive!:) we had our family Christmas last night with DH family and I all of a sudden felt light headed and naseaus. Not trying to read too much into it. 

As far as Christmas traditions.... My sister and I have continued the ones our mother did for us. Because of our 30 yr old sis with downs, we really have a blast keeping the traditions and spirit alive for her. For instance, my dad still reads the night before Christmas as we sit around him in Christmas pjs, we have an elf that comes each night(for the children) who leaves a little gift with a clue, we have homemade cinnamon rolls Christmas morning, and literally stay in our pjs until dinner is ready. Nothing out of the ordinary just so much fun! Oh also it is a tradition that the grandmothers hand make stockings for the grandchildren, since step mom is a wench, my sister and I have carried on the tradition by making ones for DHs and such. My mother passed away a month after my first niece was born so my sister had to finish what my mom had started. It is definitely going on 8 yrs later a coping mechanism for her and me!:)

Enough about me...how is everyone??


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - Great appointment!!!! And at 16 weeks, your baby can hear !!!! I've been really looking forward to that for a while now... i can't wait! I want baby to actually hear me when im talking to him or her!! I'm so happy for you.

CH - sounds like you have a lot of fun!!! I made a homemade stocking one year... i don't think im talented enough to do it again, but i really like that tradition.

I have an appointment in about a week from now. I'm looking forward to it as its been a month since i have had any proof that baby is doing okay still. After awhile, you just need that proof again. As for me being sad, it's just apart of the mourning process. I dream about dad every night and my dreams are so vivid and it makes it hard for me to move on. Stupid hormones!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hands - thank you sweetie! I totally agree...the whole being PG all summer thing was something i was soo thankful about the last time (I was due at the end of April) and just the last part of summer already was making me all swollen and hot all the time! After the loss I vowed any day and month as long as I can have a nice sticky rainbow baby I won't complain (ehem remind of this mid july pls! :blush:lol) 

Sorry to hear about the vivid sad dreams...I always have intense dreams too but while PG its a whole other level and I can imagine in your situtaion...hope things can calm in your heart soon :hugs: Hope the week flys by for you too hun!

Nic- Awesome awesome news for your scan! OMG I had tears reading your update!!! YAY for British Banking holiday baby! LOL

CH sweetie I had the same thing happen to me 2 nights before i tested and because of the cold I thought...NAHHHHH....OMG keeping everything crossed for you girlie! How many DPO are you now? Awesome traditions btw...ssooo sweet :)

Where are the rest of you girls? Holiday fun I hope! What are the upcoming testing dates so I can set my alarm to be here for the exciting new BFP's :xmas12:


----------



## NotNic

Hands - sorry to hear that your dreams are so vivid. Sometimes I like to think that our dreams are telling us something. Is there anything in your dreams that particularly makes you sad? 

Thanks for everyone's comments. We were really lucky and we got to hear the hb at our 12 wk scan too. The technician turned the sound up so we could hear. It was nice to hear a strong hb especially as we do have a history of heart conditions. I understand about needing reassurance. After the NT scan you think you can relax, but when you don't look or feel pregnant it's so good to have a reminder that something is going on in there!

As for Christmas traditions my family are hugely crazy about Christmas stockings. We make stockings for our parents (our early ones were actually handmade!), our cats have stockings and my mum does stockings for everyone who cones to Christmas day. I have actually bought Pip a stocking - but don't tell hubby!

Christmas is really relaxed with my mum (not so with my in laws!) and every year she says I'm cutting down this year, and every year there is more presents, more food and about 20 different veg!! We have Christmas pjs. My mum always cooks a Christmas eve ham and everything smells like christmas. Dinner happens when it's ready - no stressing and we have tons of presents. Every gift goes in a box and you can pick a box and get a present worth 50p or £50! My mums house is beautifully decorated - like something from a magazine. My in laws it's a mad rush and everything is done by 4pm. So glad Christmas day is at my mums this yr.


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah nic look at you and your avocado! :)

I have had a lovely day today, felt like Christmas has really started. My brother who lives in Germany has been staying here... Him and his fiancée arrived here as 5am this morning after driving for 14 solid hours (with the exception of 2hours on a ferry). We have had a really lovely day...eating too much and playing games. Tomorrow the inlaws are round and I am cooing pork belly...mmmmmm....


----------



## CHDickey

Y'all's Christmas traditions sound wonderful!! I hope to make a few of our own once we have our own family!!

Going to sleep. Headed to Colorado to ski bright and early in the morning!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Just a note to say Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Merry Christmas Eve girlies :)

Everyone having lots of busy xmassy fun? :)

Snow chart is looking good girl!

CH happy skiing sweetie! How ya feeling?


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - I think what makes me sad is that i dreamed that it was a mistake and that my daddy didn't die and i get to hear his voice on the phone, or i'll see him and can actually touch him and feel the warmth of his skin... and then i wake up and its just not real. I think its my brains way of trying to work out the loss... but it makes me very sad. It's like having to deal with the news that he's gone all over again.

Does anyone else able to feel hot and cold in dreams? I have noticed this throughout my pregnancy.. though don't have it every night. But i'll go to touch something in a dream to see if its real and depending on what it is... i can feel warmth and cold. It's weird.

Of course i also have dreams where everyone is zombies and my baby is one and eats his or her way out of me ROTFL -- that must be a fear of child birth type dream LOL *shivers*

I've always been a vivid dreamer, and with pregnancy it is just taking the dreams over the top.


Happy Christmas Eve everyone!!!! Hope everyone has a blessedd Christmas.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas eve! The meal with the in laws went down really well, I am very very full now!!! 

Snow - your temps are looking fabulous!! Thinking lots of warm thoughts for you. I had a big temp drop this morning, making me more convinced that AF will arrive tomorrow, but I don't care, it's Christmas!!! :happydance:

CH - hope you're having lots of skiing fun! ( I have never been skiing! )

Hands - I always have very strange dreams too, very random and very detailed....they are going to be awful when I am pg! 

Lisette - did you do anything fun on Christmas Eve?

Nic - I am glad you are getting your relaxing Christmas this year with your mum...just think next year you will have a little one to deal with as well! 

Bea - hope you are having fabulous Christmas fun! 

Xxxx


----------



## NotNic

Hope you are all having a wonderful Christmas Eve / Christmas night sleep. I will pop on again when I wake up. Just wanted to quickly say that Hands - I think your Dad is in your dreams because he belongs in your heart. Your dreams are your way of making sure he stays as close to you as possible. He is in you and your little one. When someone leaves us I like to believe it's not for forever - it's a 'see you later'. You probably think I'm nuts now, but I truly believe that our loved ones live on in our decisions and our memories. I really hope that your dreams become easier Hands. Xx

Merry Christmas everyone! I can't wait to see if Father Christmas got my letter about three BFPs I've been looking for. I especially feel that it would just make sense for Snow to get a wintery BFP! Love to you all xxx


----------



## CHDickey

Merry Christmas!! We are currently in a hotel in Amarillo, TX. We did 12 hours of driving today and will have another 12 to our cabin outside of Aspen, CO! There are 11 of us and we are so far having fun! I am feeling good, pretty much normal, just ready to know if AF is going to show... I should know by Wednesday if she is going to show since I normally spot 2 days prior to AF!!

Sounds like everyone is having a great Christmas do far!! Do enjoy all the time with your loved ones!!!:):)

Once I get to CO I will be checking in periodically!


----------



## NotNic

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope today is extra special for you all! Much love. Nx :hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

MERRY CHRISTMAS CH, NIC, BEA, SNOW, LISETTE and HANDS!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you all have a wonderful day, lots of good food and good company! 

P.s. BFN for me this morning, I know AF is on her way, but I really couldn't care at all today :D


----------



## InHisHands

Merry Christmas!!!!

Shall be a great day. My mother will be coming over any minute and daughter is in the bathroom, hopefully putting on clothes and deoderant LOL

Then it's off to the BIG scavenger hunt for us. We've been sneaking around last night and this morning, hiding them from each other. ---hubby and i do kids and guests together, but we do ours seperately so i dont know what or where mine are and he doesnt know what or where his is. This year my cards are colored neon orange. Hope i can find them :)

BTW - friday i had to go to goodwill and buy maternity shirts. No hiding this pregnancy for me anymore. Baby definately gave me a hard bump for Christmas. I'll have to post a picture soon. I can't quite tell yet as your uterus keeps going up ... but i think im carrying low.


----------



## snowflakes120

MERRY CHRISTMAS LOVELY LADIES!! XOXO!! Love to all your families!!

P.S. I swear I will catch up soon! Soooo busy being home with family!! Enjoying our time here in NY so far. Had a drop today in temp. Oh well - it is still early - still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies :) Hope everyone had a blessed time with their loved ones! Bex & Snow I'm keeping everything crossed for some surprise bfp's still to come :hugs:

We had my friends & family in & out at our house yesterday & today was at H's family with lots more food & presents! Plus its nice to wake up to snow today :) Hope we can relax a little tmmr & then back to work already for me on Tuesday :( boooooo - lol


----------



## Srbjbex

Well, AF just arrived as expected...never mind, onwards to January!!


----------



## InHisHands

awwwww :hugs:

You'll get your BFP soon hun!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Bex hunni :hugs: 

Like you say onwards January! great big New Years BFP sweetie! Lots of love your way!

How's everyone feeling today? I'm back at work and ready for a nap already! LOL Feeling kinda sick too which I'm really happy about and got my second bloodwork results back and I think they are good....FX the Dr says soo via email soon! Last week at 13DPO my hgc was 46 and yesterday at 20DPO it came in at 917 so for doubling I think I'm doing good! Now if I can just quit my brain and stop worrying at nights I'd be all set! 

Hope you guys are all having wonderful time off with your loved ones :hugs:


----------



## NotNic

Aw Bex sorry to hear that. Really hope that you have an excellent New Year's Eve and let your hair down. I will allow you to have my champagne share - and I don't normally share that with anyone! ;) 

Nothing really new here. Bump is starting to show just a tad, though my SIL said I was the least pregnant looking pregnant lady she'd ever seen! :haha: I do feel a bit self-concious about my bump though. Hopefully I'll relax when everyone knows but at the moment I mostly feel square. I used to have a real hour glass figure and now I am straight and as wide as my hips :( I thought by now I'd be embracing it. I guess if it was bigger and not a secret at work I'd be singing it from the rooftops. 

Back at work today and I was exhausted. I came home early and went to bed at 5.30pm and didn't get up until 9pm! 

How's everyone else doing? Lisette those numbers are looking good!! Keep us psted with the next ones. xx


----------



## InHisHands

i'm doing well overall. I hope everyone's Christmas went well. Waiting to hear from Snow and CH for updates. Fingers crossed!


Since Christmas i have been experiencing sharp stabbing pains in my lower abdomen... they only last for a second and i notice them when im getting up and down.

They sound like classical Round Ligament Pains.. but i have an appointment tomorrow and will bring it up then.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls just checking in with y'all. Hope everyone had a grand Christmas!

Hands - Ouch! Sounds painful! Hope you feel better soon or see what the Dr. has to say.

Nic - You will have to post a bump pic soon! Sounds like you were extra tired and really needed that nap!

Lisette - You numbers sound excellent. I am so happy for you! Did your 2ww symptoms seem to be the same as your last pregnancy or completely different?

Bex - Sorry about AF! Onwards and upwards!

CH - Any spotting? Today is Wednesday! Dying to hear from our little snow bunny!! I'm sure your having a blast!

Hey Mrs Bea!!

AFM, Temps are bit up and down. Not really thinking this is our month. Don't have any symptoms at all except more CM than usual. Think I'm going to test New Year Eve (Sat) so I see if I can a few drinks that night.

Now for vacation. We are having lots of fun and been plenty busy. Going to Niagara Falls, Canada tomorrow to do some touristy stuff and maybe some ice skating if I am feeling up to it. I took a pretty hard fall tonight on some ice on my aunt's walk way and my hip is killing me. Also we are going to do some gambling at the Casino. For New Years we are going to a hockey game to root for our favorite team and then out to a friends house for a party. Yesterday we went and saw the Tran Siberian Orchestra which was really awesome! I also got to visit a childhood friend's baby today - he's about a week old - so precious!! All in all - it's been nice being home with my parents and visiting with family. But it's sooooo cold here (but not as cold as you Lisette - I have been to Montreal in the winter and it is reallllly cold!!!) - I forgot what it was like to live in this frigid weather!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Just wanted to pop by and see how everyone was doing! New Years plans you guys?

Snow & CH I am praying for some happy BFP New Years news up in here :)

It is -30 Celcious in Montreal today!!!!! bbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrr - Stay warm you guys :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NotNic

-30c doesn't even seem human Lisette! We have had quite a mild winter so far and I think I've only seen it drop below 0 once or twice. Though I am just south of London so it is relatively warm in comparison to elsewhere in the UK.

Hands - that really does sound like ligament pains to me. I had them around 8 weeks and again between 10 and 12 weeks. I now feel like my stomach muscle is tight but the girls in 2nd Tri reckon it's more stretching again. I guess our muscles have a lot of work to do to allow for baby.

Snow - I am almost embarrassed to call it a bump, but if I am feeling more round tomorrow I will get hubby to take a pic. :) Good luck for Saturday. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. How many dpo will you be then?

AFM - I have had some very exciting news. I can't remember if I mentioned it on this thread or not, but I was very nervous about telling a friend of mine who found out her baby had died at her 20 week scan. I had been emailing her about meeting up for a while and hadn't heard anything. I decided to tell her by email her as we have begun telling other friends and didn't want them to find out secondhand. I got an email back today telling me that she is very pleased for me and that she is pregnant again too! She is just two weeks behind me!! Obviously she is very cautious and isn't mentioning anything outside of immediate family and close friends until her 20 week scan, but now I know why she was avoiding my dinner requests!! So very pleased for her! Our babies could end up just days apart! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I am going to a family party at New Years but it should be relatively tame. How about everyone else?


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Sounds like a good plan!

Nic - YAY!!! How exciting. What is her due date? Sounds like she and I might be close.

Lisette - Has it sunk in yet?

Bea - How have you been doing?

AFM - Doctors agree it is Round Ligament Pains. I am relieved that it is just that and nothing wrong. I got to hear the heartbeat today. A strong thumping 156 bpm.

I recieved my flu shot, and go in again in 1-2 weeks for my Quad testing and my CF testing. Then i go in on Feb 1st for my next routine appointment, and after that... around Feb 10th... will be my gender ultra sound. YAY... so many things to look forward to. :)

As far as New Years Eve plans... i'll either stay home with hubby, see a movie, or play board and card games with friends. Havent decided yet.


----------



## NotNic

Woo hoo Hands! Sounds like a great appointment and baby's heartbeat is nice and fast. Such a relief when you hear that - though very surreal! And you're an orange today!! :happydance: You would be very close to her as her DD is the 19th June. Do you guys get cystic fibrosis testing as standard? We only get genetic testing here if we are aware of a family history. Hope they all go well for you. xx

Now just for Snow, I am going to try to post a pic of my bumpette. Here goes:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NotNic

Yay that worked! I especially took the photo in a too tight vest top to emphasise it but I think you can still see why in normal clothes not pulled down underneath the bump I just look like I've had dinner! I miss my old flat stomach :( Lol. 

Snow - I forgot to ask. Has there been any symptoms today? 

Hope everyone is doing well. Bea, Bex and CH - hope you're having a good one! :wave:


----------



## InHisHands

Nic! Your tummy looks flatter than mine, no fair! I've only gained 2lbs since my bfp, but my once flat tummy is no where to be found. 

Doctors are concerned about my weight, but think that i might be just one of those women who will gain it all in the end.

Also, yes CF is standard here under my insurance. They were suppose to do it at my 8 week appointment and took blood, but i guess the test never got done? ROTFL what did they do with my blood?

Doctor said i should be feeling baby real soon and was kind of suprise i hadnt felt bubbles yet. But when i look up quickening online, it says 16-24 weeks. I'm just hitting week 15.. so i think i have some time.

Have you felt baby yet?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

How's everyone doing today? I'm soooo happy its Friday and we have another long weekend! I've been incredibly tired and sleeping 10+hours a night! Doesn't leave time for much else but thats ok :)

Snow Sorry to hear about your fall sweetie! Hope the pains are subsiding now? I've been stalking you like crazy...looking good girlie! When are you testing? My symptoms over both 2WW when I got BFP's were very diffrent...the first time I had small twinges in my boobs and frequent urination but that was about it so I was shocked when I got the BFP and this last time I had a cold all week so I think symptoms were masked right up until the day before testing when I started thinking OMG I think I am...I don't know why I just starting feeling it in my heart. Praying for you girl! Niagra Falls is gorgeous, you are gonna be sooo close to me! Well 8 hours but still! LOL I'll be watching for updates lots!

Nic great pic girl! OMG you are soooo tiny and cute round! And you are alomst halfway through! Are you kidding me? The bloat I have going right now would freak you all out but to be honest I could care less, just praying my little bean sticks and I'll figure out weight loss after he/she is safely in my arms! For the record -30 (again close to that today) ISIN'T human!!!!! I am extremely lucky as I park indoors at home and indoors at work this week since my boss is away I get his spot! Lord help me when I gotta pump gas tonight! LOL I feel terrible for those who take public transport trhough the winter!

Hands such great news on your appointment hun! You must be on :cloud9: soooo happy for you sweetie! Feb.10th for the gender scan is gonna be amazing too! I have my scan on Feb.7th so I'm praying for good news right before I leave on a cruise the 11th! YAY to still being here for your news on the 10th :winkwink: 

Has it sunk in.....well honestly I'm having a hard time dealing with emotions this time around...I don't really know how to be cautiously happy you know...I swing from denial to happy then guilty or scared then back to denail! LOL...I was reading today on the PAL board a great quote..."I am Pregnant today and greatful and happy for that" I'm gonna try very hard to adopt this attitude going into the New Year! My next HGC test is on Jan.8th so I'll have results on the 9th to tell me if things are still cooking well in there :)

Bex, Bea, CH miss you guys! Hope everyone is doing good and has a very happy and healthy New Year :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette! I know what you mean. I'm still sleeping 10-12 hours a night. I hope the tiredness doesnt haunt you as badly as it has me. But hey... its a symptom and a sign you are still pregnant and lil one is doing well.... taking up all your energy. So enjoy the sleep and dreams!

I promise you, i havent forgotten and i will post a baby bump picture soon. Its just a matter of getting a camera and uploading the picture. Right now, im watching tv while putting together a toy organizer for baby. Its fun getting the nursery together... though we probably won't put the sheets and etc on till right when baby is born due to the fact that we arent telling the family what gender the baby is going to be.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello ladies! I am back at home now after spending some time with family up in York! Had a really nice time and have eaten way too much, plus husband got struck down by some kind of 24hour vomiting bug which really wasn't very nice, but all ok now. 

The witch has nearly gone now, I reckon a couple more days so just in time for the new year to get back to it. Not really temped since AF arrived but will start again soon. I have been doing a lot of thinking the last couple of days about how I am going to approach TTC. I am going to back to taking agnus cast us and EPO...last time I took them I gave up as I thought they were lengthening my cycle, BUT it was the cycle I got my BFP so they could have been doing something right! I also switched brands in the pre natal vits (now on pregnacare rather than sainsburys). Finally I am giving my self until my 'due date' (22nd May) to get that BFP before I see a doctor....oh and in all this I have convinced myself that I have a progesterone deficiency....reading too much is bad!!

Anyway, enough about me!!

Nic - yay!!!! Bump pic number 2!! So exciting! I think you are just going to grow and grow and grow now!! 

Snow - your post about going to niagara made me smile so much! We went there for a night on our honeymoon in April, and we went to the casino and had a generally great time! I hope your temps stay up, I will watch them every day and send you lots of warm thoughts!!

Lisette - we also went to Montreal on our honeymoon, we had 2 nights there :) actually, we went to the casino there as well....we must sounds like proper gambling addicts...oops!! It sounds really cold there now! Wrap up warm and keep that little bubba safe. I imagine it's a very emotional time for you, but try and stay positive!!

Hands - Cant wait to see bump picture number 3,! Glad to hear that your pains were nothing serious! I can't believe you are at 15 weeks already....time has gone so quickly!!

CH - I hope that you are ok, and that witch has stayed away from you on your travels!

Bea - hope you had a great Christmas!!

And so to NEw Year.... Tomorrow night we are round at our friends house and going to get a takeaway and play some games, and generally have a great time!! Wow long post, sorry! Xxxx


----------



## NotNic

You are all so kind about Pip's bumpette. I felt quite bumpy today, but I saw my best friend and she disagreed. 30+ weeks is going to be a shock for me! LOL! OH has agreed to take better photos of me once a week from now one so we can see me changing. I think it will make me feel better if the weight gain stays low.

Hands I've only put on 2lbs too, but my midwife isn't concerned one bit. As long as you are still able to eat a normal, balanced diet then you have nothing to worry about. I asked because people were starting to get me a bit worried, plus coming close to half way through I was expecting more weight gain, but all is normal. She predicts that my weight gain will start coming on from 20 weeks. I have to say I eat less now than I did in 1st Tri. I was hungry all the time and eating helped me not feel so sick. In 2nd tri food tastes blah and I get full up quickly, or I get heartburn. I try to eat little and often instead. Also bumps are different according to how you carry weight, the baby and your muscle tone. I have pretty good stomach muscles from swimming and dancing when I was younger. I also have an anterior placenta and both are holding baby in.

Lisette - My bloat was baaad. I remember Bea showing her bump picture and I felt soo much bigger than her at the time. At 8 weeks I weighed the same as I do now, had gained inches on my waist and gone up a bra cup size. I had to order some 32G maternity bras online, and by the time they arrived the swelling had gone down and I had to change them for 32Fs (Pre-pregnancy I was a 30F). If I had taken a photo at 8 weeks I would have looked more pregnant then than I do now!

Bex - I was convinced I had a progesterone issue. Short cycles and light flows, had me convinced I had that problem. I was close to taking B complex but my GP talked me out of it telling me I just needed to give my body time. Souds like what you took worked last time though, so definitely worth trying again. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies! Having a great time. Will be back to normal posting when home. Witch arrived full force yesterday...onto mo th 7!


----------



## NotNic

Booo! But hey, you thought January would be a better month for your plans so perhaps this was meant to be? Glad you are having a brilliant hols hun. Look forward to having you back xx


----------



## InHisHands

awwwwwwwww :( Sorry to hear that CH. Keep your chin up though.. you still have time. I know thats hard to understand as each month goes on... but it is true. Remember it can take normal healthy couples up to a year to get their BFP... took us 10 months.

Sometimes our bodies just don't know what to do the first time around, and then after that you become fertile mertile over night.


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy New Years Eve Ladies!!

Just about to head out to see a Hockey Game! Hope our team actually wins a game!! Not sure if we are going to do much after as we are going to drive home tomorrow and we have to still pack the car. 

Had a big temp drop today almost to the coverline - still tested anyways and BFN. Boo but kinda expected it. I wasn't all that confident this month anyways. Also, kinda worried that my LP changed since the MC - it has always been 13 days but last month it was 10 and this month it looks like I won't make it to my usual as my temp is so low already. I don't know what to think. I guess onto 2012. Really hope that we are able to hold our baby by this time next year.


----------



## InHisHands

awwwwwwwwwww hang in there snow. Remember you have gotten pregnant before, so you know it can and will happen... in His timing.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks Hands. I need to keep reminding myself that it ultimately isn't up to me and I need to let go.

Happy New Year girls! 

AF just came so I am starting the New Year on a brand new cycle!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy new year everyone!! Let's hope that 2012 is baby year for ALL of us !!


----------



## CHDickey

Happy new year ladies!!! I have a great attitude about our ttc journey from here on out! Before now there were so many stipulations: school, money, no short term disability, etc. hubby got a raise and there is absolutely holding us nothing back but a positive experience. Plus the doctor said to try for 6 months and then come see her again so four more cycles and then back to the doctor!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy New Years Girls!

Hope everyone's day has been wonderful! Really sorry to hear the witch got u girls :( Sending lots of dust ur way & I know 2012 will bring us all our LO's in our arms!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year/Happy Hogmanay to everyone. Sounds like everyone had a fab time.

Snow, CH & Bex - So sorry to hear about AF getting you girls, hopefully January will be the month for all of you and you can all have October babies.

Lisette - Good to hear your HCG is rising nicely. when are they going to scan you?

Nic - Don't worry about people telling you you are small, the doctor told me at my private scan not to worry about being small I am small and I am probably going to have a small baby between 6 and 7 lbs. I didn't tell folk at work until I was 20 weeks and they hadn't even noticed at all lol.

Hands - Glad you had a nice Christmas hun. How is your baby shopping coming along?


----------



## InHisHands

Happy New Years!!!!! Here's hoping for all 2012 babies!

Bea -- welcome back!!! I have missed you. We are on a slight stand still with the shopping. We have bought and put together the crib, dresser, changing table, toy organizer, travel system, and playyard. The rest we are holding off on until we find out if our baby is a boy or a girl.. which should be mid feb.


----------



## MrsBea23

Wow hands that is impressive stuff! I just got the crib this morning waiting on DH getting home from the football to help me put it together (and get it out of the car lol).

Sounds like you are super organised though when is your sexing scan?


----------



## NotNic

Thanks MrsBea. I know you're right. I would be very happy with a 7lb baby! I am planning on not telling work until 20wks too. Not that much longer to wait really. How are you doing? You feel miles ahead of me!

Hands - you are sooo organised! Hubby and I went for our first baby item scouting mission today. We have picked our pram system - the iCandy apple and the maxicosi car seat. We will wait until our scan before buying anything though. We also had a look at cribs and Moses baskets, and we did buy one thing - a microwave steriliser. It was not the most exciting purchase but for 10 pounds we decided we'd be silly not to go for it!

CH - love the pma! You won't need 4 mths, I'm sure of it!

Bex and Snowflakes - big hugs to you both. Can't wait for bfp news from you both too!

Lisette - how are you feeling right now? Any ms / bloating? 

xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Bea its not scheduled yet.... but should be around feb 10th-17th


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies, how's everyone feeling today? Back to work yet? Its my first day back and I want my BED!!!!!! LOL Well atleast its a short week :) 

My scan is only scheduled for Feb.7th when I'll be 11weeks (its my bday though so I hope its a good sign). I could always go for a private early scan but since I'm doing weekly hgc testing my Dr doesn't feel its needed....I ofcourse would love to do scans every week if I could and bloods every day too! LOL 

For now really holding on to my faith and praying this is my sticky baby....more bw this thursday with results Friday! FX crossed.


----------



## CHDickey

Fingers are crossed for you lisette!!

Back to work yesterday and yes I wanted my bed. Just doing laundry and relaxing. At least classes don't start back up until the week of the 16th!

Hubby and I started a diet today. Both a little chubby. Even though doctor didn't tell us weight would be an issue, I think it might help if we shed some weight. We will see.y principal keeps thinking I will be prego by the end of the school year. Hope she is right! We have 4 women pregnant right now at school. One having a boy and the other two a girl. Funny story one girl went in at 17 wks and was told it was a boy. Then returned at 20 wks to find out it is a girl! At least she didn't have too much time to buy things!

Anyways, in a good mood. Thinking about doing opks again this month. Haven't done them since September. Just want to make sure everything is still working down there!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. How are y'all doing?

Nic - Love the bump pic!! Thanks for sharing with us!! You certainly do look great!!

Ch - Did you have fun snowmobiling on vacation?

Hands - Your turn for a bump picture!! Soon? Please??!!

Bex - I agree - lets make 2012 be all mid august testers baby year!! I too am convinced that I have progesterone issue - due to my short LP and not so high temps. I am giving myself to March til I see the Dr. as I have to do my yearly then anyways. 

Lisette - How you feeling girl? Hooray for raising HCG! Thanks for letting me know about your 2ww's being different. Just was wondering to expect the same or what!

Bea - Did you get your crib put together?

AFM, just waiting for AF to be on her way out. My cousin and her friend fly in tomorrow to visit til Sunday. I am excited that she will be here to help time go by fast so I can OV soon again!! I am making myself stick to the SMEP this month - I got preggos the last time doing it. I also decided to start taking B6 to try and help my newly short LP due to my miscarriage and hope that it helps. Today was kinda a hard day to be back to work - In my head when I was pregnant, I had planned to tell my coworkers that we are expecting today - I should be 16 weeks. Tuesdays are always a tough day for me.


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning Ladies

I was back at work yesterday and already the break seems like a long time ago. Need to think about booking some holidays for this year!! AF has well and truly finished so me and DH BD'd last night...hoping to ov next wednesday, but as I am on AC / EPO I'm not sure if that will affect my follicular phase in anyway...so we will see. Going to start opks at the weekend. Also for breakfast I am having grapefruit and blueberries every day! 

CH - Me and hubby are the same, we have started a bit of a health kick, anything that might help us try and make a baby! We went to the gym for the first time in ages last night and it actually felt quite good! 

Lisette - I am sure this is a sticky bean for you, I know it will seem like ages until your scan, but then before you know it you will be posting bump pics too!

Snow - isnt it funny how we can convince ourselves into something. Hopefully we will both be pg by March anyway!!

Love to everyone else!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Evening everyone,

Nic - I am doing well not much happening at this stage really. Still not that big which is good I can still do everything I want to do without any problems although no-one ever gives up their seat on the bus for me lol. A lady at work commented on how small I was today but she said she didn't get very big in her pregnancies and it was really good because she could keep doing everything she needed to until her due date so I am hoping i don't just explode at some point! I have put on 22lbs though which is just beyond crazy it must be on my butt that I can't see he he. How are you doing?

Hands - That is not to far away now, so exciting. How is everything else going?

Lisette - A scan on your birthday how exciting. I am sure it is a sticky one hun. I have never lost a pregnancy and was so stressed so I can't really imagine how you are feeling but I hope you are enjoying it as much as you can.

CH - You make me laugh relaxing and laundry in the same sentance lol. I am sure you and your DH are not chubby but I totally think going to the gym and getting fit helped me get my BFP. When I 1st started trying I didn't really do any exercise at all but by the time I got pg I was going to the gym 5 to 6 times a week and eating quite a bit healthier and I really beleive it makes a difference. 

Snow - Crib is all up and looking pretty. I am sorry you had a tough day on Tuesday hun, I really hope you get that sticky bean soon. I totally think SMEP is the best way to go with all the contradicting things you read about sperm needing time to regenerate or not etc surely you are all good with SMEP. I was taking B6 in my multi vitamin and one of the other things I was taking and I think it is worth it, can't do any harm anyway. 

Bex - Very impressed with your breakfast, I would be starving after that though lol. Yay for the gym it is nice you go together. I hope you are not to busy at work and have some time to relax and get your BFP.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls! 

So I cheated today! Lol - Got my bloods done early & the nurse was soo sweet she actually called later in the afternoon with the results (siggy updated) ofcourse she scared me half to death cuz I instantly thought something was wrong for her to be calling & I flashed back to my sad last pg & scan day :( Thank God from everything I'm reading the #'s look pretty average so I'm slowly calming down tonight & trying to get rid of day 3 of heartburn :) Sssooo pleased to have a symptom though! Lol

Snow hunni I understand what u mean having hard days, I still associate every Monday with a new fruit & where I would be now...hard to block those thoughts sometimes! Stay strong sweetie! Every 2ww is really diffrent, both for me were anyways so I hope u get the best surprise shock ever really soon! Good idea on the b6, I started having a short lp after the mc & mentioned it to my dr so he gave me a scrip to start taking progestrone as soon as I was PG again which I'm now on. Hope u have a great visit & they help kill some time too! Bonus :)

CH thanks for keeping ur FX crossed :) You have great attitude & I'm soo proud ur working out with H...I know how hard it is but definately a healthy way to start the new year off! Hope u get some extra relaxing in before the kids are back in full swing!

Bex thank u soo much for the confidence it means a lot! Holidays are coming up for me too & not soon enough its been absolutely freezing here!

Bea awesome ur still so small! 22lbs! Pffft I'm sure ur butt looks great girl! All I can do is pray...most days I'm good & positive...I have my bad moments though...fear just grips me...like earlier today...and then the day goes on & I count my blessings & believe everything will be ok this time!

Helps to have such awesome girls to talk to &
supprt me through this crazy time! Thank u all :hugs:

Nic & Hands :wave: Hope you ladies are doing great!


----------



## NotNic

Hello lovelies! :wave:

I'm okay thank you. I took Tuesday off and treated myself to a facial and the house to a spring clean! :) Work yesterday was dull, likewise today, so already I can't wait until the weekend! I've also become a little more interested in food and made a chicken and broccoli lasagne with homemade bechamel sauce last night. I appreciate that sounds a little odd, but mince still isn't good for me and hubby at least liked it! We have salmon en croute tonight. I don't think I have made a 'proper' dinner apart from pasta and sauce, the odd chilli (which I never eat) and a roast since being pregnant. I used to be such a foodie! 

Last night I gave myself a bit of a scare. I had noticed a tiny bit of brown spotting and I have been having really strong cramps and aches. I've not had anything since though, and a couple of the girls on 2nd tri have reassured me that it's common at 17-18 wks to have a bit of a growth spurt and to feel much more achey. Also as it was brown blood - in all likliehood it is old blood that has either worked it's way out, or my uterus has just become a bit grumbly about all the stretching and expanding its been doing this week.

I'm going to get hubby to take another photo tonight to see if I've grown in the last week. I definitely felt like you could tell in yesterday's work outfit, but not so much in today's. I still weigh exactly the same as I did at 14 weeks though (which was the same as 8 weeks!). I really thought the scales were going to tell me I've had a big weight gain this week what with being more bumpy and the fact that Quality Street chocolates have played a big part in my diet recently! :)

CH, Bex and Snow - Sounds like you all have great ideas. I'm really excited to hear how the plans go. I'm guessing that you'll all be testing around the same time as each other. If I remember rightly our cycles were always a similarish length before. Do you have a rough idea of when your testing dates will be? 

Snow - Sorry to hear that Tuesday was a tough day. Big hugs to you. xx

Mrs Bea - Lovely to hear how you're getting on. I would love to see another bump picture. Haha about the pounds being on your bottom. My BF said that when she was pregnant, but we always told her it had to get bigger to balance her out. You'd fall over if it didn't :) It's lovely to hear that you are doing so well. Have you thought any more on names?

Hands - Hello honey! Did you book your scan yet? Are you definitely finding out your baby flavour?

Lisette - Heartburn is dreadful! Brilliant, brilliant news about your numbers. Are they going to be checking you weekly from now on? Will they also give you additional scans and midwives appointments?

Gosh this has become a huuuge post! Hope you are all doing well. New Year = new start and exciting future for all of us! xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Okay Guys... not the best pictures. I couldn't figure out how to take the flash off the camera... but here is my bump at 15 weeks. I feel huge compared to the rest of you. BTW I promise i had a flat stomach 4 months ago lol


Bea - I'm doing well overall. Baby is making my quezy, and achey.. but what else is new? Can we see the crib?

Nic - i haven't gained any weight either. I just have ZERO appetite, but i get sick if i dont eat SOMETHING every 2 to 3 hours. I've only gained 2lbs since my BFP, but my belly has exploded. I will try to book my scan on monday, and yes we are going to try to find out the gender. Hubby keeps having dreams about boys, and i keep having dreams about girls. I felt like i was carrying a boy all this time. But info im reading says the more forgetful and less hungry you are, the more likely you are carrying a girl.. and the more hungry and less forgetful you are in second tri you are carrying a boy. According to that, i would be carrying a girl. *shrugs*

I just want to know for sure one way or another.
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4









[email protected]
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3









[email protected]
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe Hands look at you girl!! You look great!! Thanks for sharing!! Anyone else want to share bump pics? Can you guys tell I love bumpie pics??!! :blush:

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. It really means alot to me to know I can come on here and gripe to y'all. You really make me feel better!! xoxo :hugs:

Nic - Given my recent cycles - I am not sure when to test. FF has put 1/28 as AF arriving but my past 2 cycles have only been 26 days. :shrug: So I guess somewhere around there I plan to test. Also, I had those Quality Street Chocolates once - hubby's aunt is from England and gave me some and I loved them!! ;)

Chart is up and down but not stressing about it! ;)


----------



## NotNic

Snow - if you loved Quality Street I'll have to send you a tin of Cadbury's Roses! IMO they are even better than Quality Street! If you are due to test around the 28th then we'll be waiting together. My scan is on the 25th so we can wait together! :)

Hands - I'm so jealous of your bump! You've got a proper bump shaped bump, and you look tiny everywhere else! You're going to be one of those ladies that has a bump and nothing else! From my ribcage down you can tell I'm getting wider. I'm shaped like a ski jump, or a nose! Seeing your bump - Im going to guess it's a boy. Can't wait to see if I'm right! :) 

xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

HANDS!!!! What an amazing bump!! Brilliant pic :) If we are starting to guess then I am going to say boy!!

Nic - controversial comment there......I think Quality Street is better than Roses! Haha! Although I consumed way too much of BOTH of them over Christmas. I think i am going to test on 25th, but I am not too sure what the AC / EPO is going to do with my cycle, last time i think it lengthened, who knows :shrug: 

Snow - I am pleased we will be testing about the same time, it makes the wait a bit more bearable.....I think CH should be too?? Fingers crossed for a triple BFP month!

Lisette - great news on the bloods! bring on the bump!


----------



## NotNic

Haha Bex! I love nutty chocolate and you get more nut options in the Roses tin and a few too many toffee options for my liking in Quality Street! :) 

Yay for that last week of Jan! A triple BFP month would be A-Ma-Zing! :happydance:


----------



## MrsBea23

Lisette - So pleased your bloods have come back as expected and you are relaxing a bit, unfortunately I don't think the worry ever ends I still stress out that something is going to go wrong even now sigh. I am sure everything will be fine with both of us though. 

Nic - I am with you on the roses totally mmmmm. Glad you are ok after your scare I have read that it is normal as well so nothing to worry about. I am so bored of work only 10 more weeks and i am out of there woo hoo, just have to get through yearend which is super busy but at least there is an end in sight lol.

Hands - Your bump is fab. If all those old wives tales where true then I would be having a boy, I wasn't sick at all I could eat everything in sight and I got hairy lol so I don't think you can put much stock in them lol.

Snow - Your chart looks quite similar to last month at this stage. What day are you going to start SMEP on?

:wave: CH & Bex


----------



## NotNic

Mrs Bea - I'm so jealous that you have 10 weeks left! I have 18 but I will take two weeks holiday between now and then. Still feels like ages away. Remind me again of your due date? x


----------



## InHisHands

Thank you all for such wonderful comments, but wasn't it just a few weeks ago that you all were guessing girl based on my ultrasound? You can't have it both ways LOL 

I still am referring to baby as a "he" most of the time...but i really don't know. 


BTW i think a triple BFP month is exactly what we need!!!

Ch - I'm glad you are so much more relaxed this month! They say that being relaxed can help improve your odds.

Lisette - im with Bea.. the worrying never stops. I still get moments where im cramping heavier, or wonder why i havent felt a kick yet, or worry about the quad results. Its true when they say that a woman becomes a mom the moment she concieves... LOL

Nic - have you felt kicks yet? When is your gender ultrasound?

Snow & Bex - you'll get your very own babybump soon. When you do get pregnant, have you thought of how you are going to tell hubby?


----------



## InHisHands

BTW Congrats on your sweet potato and egg plant nic and bea!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Srbjbex said:


> Fingers crossed for a triple BFP month!

Well they do say that things happen in 3's!!! FXXX!!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!!

Hands- adorable pick. I going to go with boy as well!;)

Afm nothing here!!:)


----------



## NotNic

Hands - Congratulations on the avocado! My scan is on the 25th January, but I won't be finding out what we're having. We want it to stay a surprise if we can but I'll show you more bump photos soon and see if you can guess. I don't think I've felt any movements yet. Over the last week I have become more crampy and had odd twitchy moments or the sensation of pressure but nothing I can honestly say is kicks or baby's movement. I'm sure I'll feel them soon enough though (fingers crossed)!

Happy Friday everyone! Here's hoping that this one goes nice and quickly. xx


----------



## CHDickey

Amen to that Nic. This week has dragged out!

I love the idea of being surprised! You are awesome! I am going to want to know because I am super anal!;)

Cd9 here. We went ahead and started bd last night. Here's to month 7!


----------



## InHisHands

CH - YAY!!! You can do it!! Ovulation week is so exciting!

Nic- Have your doctor call me so i can know the gender!!! It sounds like three of us are getting scans in a 2 and 1/2 week period. What an exciting time! I bet those twitches you are feeling is baby, but they will get stronger if they are. I can't wait to see my baby kicking and moving again on screen. Do you think you'll be able to enjoy this ultrasound more than the last one? Has it sunk in more?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! I see all is well! 

Hooray for BDing CH without any complications this month!

And Hooray for Hands & Nic's gender scan in 2.5 weeks!

AFM, taking another half day of work today to hang out with my cousin and her friend. Tonight we are going to another Hockey Game to see our favorite team - this time we are sitting 3 rows behind our teams bench!! Sooo exciting!! Hoping to be on TV!! :)

Want to start the SMEP today CD6 but not sure if that is going to happen bc we are going to be so busy but going to make a try. ;)


----------



## NotNic

Yay to those BD'ing plans! Lots of :dust: for you all. 

Hands - you sound like my Mum! She wants us to get them to put the gender in an envelope so we can still be surprised and she can start shopping for us! Every time I see her we have to say no. :) 

CH - I normally am quite a planner, so I think everyone is really surprised I don't want to know yet. As for nursery etc. I'm not really a pink person, so even if we have a girl we would still have a pale blue or maybe a lemon nursery. 

I am hoping that the 20 week scan is going to be the one that makes me relax and enjoy the pregnancy. I haven't allowed myself to really believe it or get overly excited as the anomoly scan has always been the scary one for me. I might become a gushy, baby mad nightmare after that :haha: I'm hoping that all those odd feelings might be baby's movement. Fingers really crossed here. 18 more sleeps until we get to see him / her again. x


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks ladies! 

Had the whole fam damily over plus a couple friends last night to watch the Cotton Bowl. I graduated from the University of Arkansas and was very proud to watch them win! Now this morning we are off to tailgate and watch the Houston Texans in their first ever playoff game! Hopefully that's a win too!

Hope y'all are having a lovely weekend!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi everyone,

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Nic - I am due on the 18th April (101 days to go) but I am finishing work about the 14th March because I have to take my holidays before I go off. Have you figured out when you are going off? I plan to take the year and then go back pregnant and go off again he he. 

Hands - have you got a boys name picked out?

CH & Snow - Did you get SMEP started?

Bex - When are you due to O? Are you doing SMEP this month also?

Lisette - How are you getting on?

Here are some pics of my Nursery so far. Nic you might want to look away its very pink lol.


----------



## MrsBea23

hmmm its not liking my pics, I will try again later.


----------



## InHisHands

bea - I do have a boy and a girl name picked out. No one seems to like the boy's name... but then again it's not their child.

Boy - Dexter Atticus

Girl - Hannah Grace

For a boy, i wanted Gabriel... but hubby loves Dexter and asked if we could put Gabriel off. If we ever have 2 boys, he said we could use Gabriel for the second. Sounded reasonable. We did a lot of compromising. 

He wanted to name our girl Grace Hope-Love. There was NO WAY i was going to let that happen ROTFL. So i got to pick out the first name. Hannah (which means Gracious), and let him keep Grace for the middle name... that way he can call her Gracious Grace as a (pet)nickname. -- he loves that.

For a boy.. i have always loved the name Atticus ever since i read the book "To Kill A Mockingbird". My husband finally agreed to let me have it as a middle name, if he could get first pick at the boys first name. We had an agreed list of: Gabriel, Dexter, Craig, and Benjamin, but how we rated each was different. Dexter was his number one pick and thus that is what we went with.


----------



## NotNic

Bea - I'm thinking of going off on the 11th May. I'm due on the 7th June but I have a feeling that this baby might be early. I'm going to use some holiday before and take the full year off too. I don't know if I will be pregnant when I come back but I plan to start trying around that time! Can't wait to see your nursery pics. When did you feel comfortable enough to start buying things?

Hands - you and your oh are so organised. We don't have names (we have a few girls names we like bit no short lists and no boys names), we haven't bought anything big yet, and haven't really made any proper decisions. After our 20wk scan (at almost 21wks) we are going to have to pull our fingers out! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Fingers crossed for those oving days! 

Lisette - how are you feeling hun? Xx

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## MrsBea23

ooh hands my DH wants Grace as well. So I am thinking we will use that as a middle name so weird guys love this name! I know a girl called Grace and she is lovely but she is a lesbian and it kind of puts me off not that I mind if my kids are gay but I guess I would prefer if they weren't lol.

My front runner at the moment is Ariana, Aria for short. So it would be Ariana Grace.

I like Dexter, like the cartoon.


----------



## MrsBea23

Nic we posted at the same time. 

I didn't really buy anything until after my 20 week scan but I have made up for it now and I have pretty much everything I need just a few bits and pieces to go like wipes and nappies and things oh and bedding for the cot although we wont be using that for another 6 months or so. I got soo much stuff in the sales it was fab.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls!!!

Sorry I've been MIA the last few days! Just exhausted & sleeping during all the time I'm not working or trying t put together meals :) 

Been soo lovely catchin up on this thread this morning! All your names are beautiful you guys! I haven't allowed myself to get to attatched yet but H seems to feel this one is diffrent so that's nice for me to see...his gut is ussually spot on! Last time we had thought of names & seemed to agree on Melina or Olivia for a girl & Mark or Matthew for a boy...no middle names yet! Can't wait to see pretty pink nursery pics :)

Tons of :dust: for a fab triple BFP celebration this month!!! How you girls getting on? Busy I hope :)

More bloods tomorrow & an email to my Dr so FX #'s are still doing well! I had to tell my boss on Friday which was very weird & "real" all of a sudden but it was a relief for me to not have to hide or lie about appts & stuff. 

Hope to have more energy to stay awake & keep up with you guys this week! Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hope it works this time
 



Attached Files:







nursery 003.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









nursery 002.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









nursery 004.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsBea23

Ah there we go, it is funny when this room just had a double bed and side tables it was a good size with all the baby stuff in it seems to have shrunk lol. At least the wardrobes are built in so i don't need to jam one of them in.

Lisette sorry you are so tired hun :hugs:, Good luck at the appointment this week I am sure it will all be fine.

I love Olivia but a friend of mine is going to use it so it is out for me, I think it was Bex that said it is her sisters name.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww beautiful pics Bea! Sooo sweet :) Thank you for the PMA!


----------



## NotNic

Beautiful hun. Not too pink for me at all :) You guys have done a wonderful job. 

Lisette - Great news that OH is so positive. I'm feeling good things for this one for you too. Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes tomorrow. x


----------



## Srbjbex

Good evening ladies!

Bea - your nursery looks fab. Very pretty and girly, I think the rest of your time at work is going to go in a flash!

Lisette - bea is right, my sisters name is Olivia (and I have another sister Alice). Both pretty names :)

Hands - love the name Atticus! Made me think of To Kill A Mockingbird as soon as you said it! Unusual too! Maybe you should consider Harper for a girl, although maybe you don't want to people to think you named her after the Beckhams! 

Nic - I can't believe how far along you are already, time is going so quickly. Bet you can't wait for maternity leave to start. In my ideal world I will have a full year off and then go back to work pregnant. 

CH - I have no idea what sport you are even referring too! But I am sure it is fun! Ahahahah! And I hope your team won. 

Snow - hello!!

Fairly quiet weekend here, finally taken the Christmas decorations down, so everything looks really bare, but also really tidy. I don't quite know when I will O as I'm nit sure if the AC will have an effect, so not planning SMEP but going for every other day, and twice at weekends! Did an opk today and was very negative, but hope to ov midweek. Come on eggy!!


----------



## NotNic

Yay come on Bex's eggy! :) It's going scarily quick now. I don't know where the last 6-8 weeks have gone! 

Bex is it just you and your two sisters? I have two younger sisters - Sophie and Chloé. There is a bit of a family competition over the name Isabella. Growing up we used to argue about who got to use it. ;) Luckily for my sisters the name has fallen out of our top spot as one of OH's best friends has just called his daughter that. Still if our LO ends up being a brunette we'll probably still consider it. When we first were trying we also came up with Imogen (OH's favourite) and Felicity (which was mine), though we're not so sure any more. :shrug: Still, I think girls are much easier to come up with. We're sitting on google now trying to think of some boys ideas and we're not doing very well at all!

I like the idea of us all trying again at the end of our maternity leave. It means we'll be back here TTC'ing together again. :happydance:


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic I have 2 brothers aswell! They are Thomas and Edward. I am the oldest 5. My favourite boys name at the moment is Elliot, also I really like all the classic 'king' names....Henry, William, George, and what I call world war one names...alfie, Archie, arthur etc.

In fact, there are lot more boys names I like than girls!


----------



## NotNic

Gosh you do have a big family! I thought I had a lot! :) OH is one of four and each of his siblings have partners. Including in laws I have 5 sisters and 4 brothers. OH really likes Elliot, but I have a good friend called that. He also likes names that I think are a little bit wimpy (I won't name them in case I offend anyone!). Our surname makes some boys names tricky too.


----------



## MrsBea23

Wow bex 5 kids that is a big family, how many kids do you want? lots of :dust: your way for this month and an o this week. 

I really like the kings names and if I went that route I would want a queen for a girl Elizabeth, Victoria etc.

Nic - my sister called her little girl Isabella so that is out for me as well. I really like Lewis for a boy.


----------



## InHisHands

Bea - I love your nursery. Hubby and i have noticed our perfect size office is a rather small nursery as well! LOL It truly is funny how that works out.

Lisette - I have so much PMA for you girl. Try not to worry and enjoy this pregnancy to its fullest! I found that once i stopped "Hiding" my pregnancy at 10 weeks.. that i felt SOOOOOOO much better about it. If i ever get pregnant again, i don't think im going to wait to tell people. Do you think you'll stick with those 4 names for this little one, or are you going to continue to search and consider other names? I really like the ones you've come up with thus far.

Bex - I don't think hubs would go after Harper. He tends to like more bibical names/concepts for girls. I'm sorry that your O test was negative.. but im super excited that it is ovulation week again!!!! Here's hoping for a triple BFP month!!!

CH - I saw part of the game. K-State did horribly!!! I watched the first quarter and that was enough LOL. I actually attended K-State (though decided to graduate elsewhere)... but i tend to route for Mizzou and LSU when it comes to college teams.

Snow - I hope you are having a good weekend.

Nic - I could come up with a million boy names, but had a really rough time coming up with girl names. It is funny how things work out sometimes. I just ended up going through top 1,000 name lists and went to sites like nameberry... and wrote down all the ones i would even consider naming my child. Then i had my hubby go through the list and mark the ones he could tolerate and star the ones he really liked (since he wasn't into spending hours upon hours online looking up names). He also mentioned some names he liked that was on top of his head as well. I'm sure you'll come up with something.

It's gonna drive me nuts waiting till you give birth to find out what gender you are having. Do you have a feeling that the baby is going to be a girl?


----------



## InHisHands

For anyone who is interested: This was the name list i had came up with after looking up over 1,000 names. Never thought i would be so picky.

Boys
Adler, Archer, Asher, Atticus, Austin, Beckett, Benjamin, Brady, Cane, Chandler, Charles Collin, Corbin, Craig, Dexter, Finch, Gabriel, Gregory, Jack, Jeremy, Laurent, Levi, Linton, Linus, Logan, Lucas, Matthias, Maverick, Memphis, Nash, Nathan, Quimby, Ronan, Ryan, Sawyer, Seth, Silas, Sutton, Titus, Tobias, Tucker

With My favorite combos being: Gabriel Lucas, Dexter Atticus, Brady Laurent, Craig Matthias, Levi Maverick

Girls
Adelaide, Alex, Anna, Avery, Bailey, Cadence, Callie, Cassie, Casey, Charley, Cordelia, Chloe, Dabney, Delilah, Elizabeth, Faith, Grace, Hope, Iva, Jacqueline, Madeline, Matilda, Morgan, Nevaeh, Quinn, Rachel, Rylee, Tieha, Veroncia, Victoria, Viola, Wren

With My favorite combos being: Hannah Grace, Morgan Adelaide, Rachel Wren, Adelaide Elizabeth, Veronica Bailey


----------



## snowflakes120

Wow! A bunch of chatty gals in here today!

LOVE everyone's names!! We have found it easier to pick out girl names than boys. I like the more modern boys names and he like traditional names and we find it hard to see eye to eye. We have a bunch picked out already but I am sure we will def come up with more. 

I have 2 younger sisters and hubby is a middle child with an older and younger brother.

We plan on trying right away as I am already 31 soon to be 32 in a few months and I would ideally like my 2 children before I turn 35. I used to want 4 children but with my late start and my age it just isn't going to be possible. I will be just as happy with 2. I am still secretly hoping for twins! 

Bea - LOVE the nursery! Love love love it! I love to decorate and seriously can't wait to get a start on ours as soon I get pregnant again. We already picked out the furniture and we have ideas on how we want the room.

Bex - Hope you O soon! I too am unsure when I will O as I decided to start the B6 to help my LP. I read that it helps to balance out hormones so I am thinking that maybe I might O earlier this month but then again maybe not! I like your BD plan!

Lisette - Glad you got to catch up on some sleep this weekend. Sounds much needed! And hooray for bloods tomorrow!

Hands - Love that you guys are so planned out! I am a true planner myself! My friends love the show Dexter too!

Nic - Funny that you and your sisters used to argue over the name! Cute! I don't think I will have that problem as neither of my sister want any children.

CH - Sounds like you had a great time with family and friends. We love football as well but mostly watch NFL and not too much College. I saw AR won too!!

AFM, we started SMEP today! :happydance: Totally sticking to it as well! I promise! Had to do some ninja BDing as my cousin and her friend were still in town. We dropped them off at the airport a few hours ago to go home. It's been nice having them visit and spend some time. We did a ton of stuff while they were here - we had a super busy weekend! Our Hockey team didn't win again on Friday at the game we went to - but we were on TV!! 

My temp is up today but I think it is because I slept horribly and even had a few drinks last night!

Can't believe that hubby starts another semester of school tomorrow. Time sure is flying by!


----------



## NotNic

Snowflakes growing up my sisters and I could argue over anything! My middle sister is an expert wind up merchant, the youngest soo stubborn and I was always a smart alec! we used to drive each other crazy! There's only 4 yrs between us though and I think that's why we used to clash so much. We'd always stick up for each other though. Only we were allowed to be mean to each other. No one else! :haha: 

Hands I love nameberry! I think i'll follow your lead and do a list for oh to go through. This child will probably be here and home before oh makes a sensible suggestion! 

Yay for SMEP Snow! You never know you could get twins this time! 
Xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Bea - I think I would like 3 children, although dont think I would mind 4. i really liked growing up in a big family, so I would want the same. 

Snow - I ahve had a temp dip this morning so i think I might be gearing up to O...normally i have a big dip and then a few days later a smaller dip which is when I O. I have also noticed soem EWCM :happydance: I hope this is it!! I feel like i am doing everything righ this month!

Hands - just for fun I have chosen my favourite combos out of your lists :) so mine are........... girl: Viola Elizabeth boy: Gabriel Benjamin :)

Nic - our surname is Jones, which also rules out some of my favourite names (Joshua, Jacob, George) and I dont want to alliterate!


----------



## InHisHands

Yay Bex!!!! Tell hubby to go get that egg!!

BTW i think Viola Elizabeth sounds great, and of course i love Gabriel Benjamin!!!!!


----------



## NotNic

Bex - Our surname is Nicholson which rules out Jack(!) and quite a few other boys names. Also it doesn't flow very well with a lot of names (the harsh c, and too many syllables) and the -son ending rules out a lot of 'trendy' boys names likes Harrison. There's not so many famous female Nicholsons - so we have less of an issue! :)


----------



## CHDickey

Wow chatty ladies!:)

Bea- your nursery is so pretty!! I LOVE the crib!!

Names, oh names... Y'all think you have it hard with jones and Nicholson? At least it isn't Dickey. Talk about hard to come up with names that our children won't be crucified for in middle school...;) we have come up with David Andrew, Benjamin Edward, Nancy Layne, and Tinley Marie. It took us NO time with boy names but forever with girls. The boy names are all family names and Nancy was my mothers name. So you know we could possibly change our mind by the time this ever works out... Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - :laugh2: ROFL you crack me up. Did DH get picked on at school because of Dickey, kids can be mean I guess. We have a David Dickinson on telly over here not sure if David Dickey might not get a bit of greif though eek.

Nic - Ah is that why you are notnic? If you like Harrison then there is always Harris Nicholson I love Harris it is a Scottish Island, if I had had a boy 1st he would of been Lewis or Harris but now I am going down a different route. I like themes you see. DH has come home tonight and said he doesn't think Ariana is very good becuase if she is blonde and blue eyed like him it is a bit like Arian race sigh, he wants us to re visit Italian names. My last name is Fletcher so not bad goes with most things, lots easier than my maiden name which no one could even say properly lol.

Bex - Oooh exciting. So if you O on Thursday what CD would that be for you? :dust: lots of dust coming your way. Jones is a great last name just maybe not Bridgete for a daughter lol. 

Snow - Really pleased you had such a nice weekend. Lots of :dust: coming your way as well I would also love a triple BFP this month how cool would that be. I was 34 in December eeek I can definitely feel time ticking on lol, will certainly only be 2 for me.

Hands - I love lots of names on your list, I might show DH your list and see if we pick the same. It is amazing how much stuff babies need and it fills a room pretty quickly! 

Lisette - I hope you are feeling less exhausted this week hun :hugs:.


----------



## InHisHands

Bea - sounds great! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## NotNic

Yep Bea. It's because I'm not a Nicholson! :haha: I really, really didn't want to lose my maiden name, but it caused too many rows, especially with my inlaws so I gave in. My user name is my own private rebellion! I would also like to use the name Cillian as a middle name if we ever have a son, as one of the meanings of the name is said to be from the Celtic word for my maiden name. Don't know if I can convince OH though.

We have a nephew called Harry, so I think we'll have to keep looking. I love the name Louis (loo-ey) which is similar to Lewis but OH says no. :(

Also I can't believe that I missed your birthday last month. Did you do anything nice? xx


----------



## NotNic

Oh and Bea, while I can see what your OH means there's no guarantee that she will be blonde once the baby hair falls out. My parents agreed on two names for me. One if I was born blonde and one if I was brunette. I was strawberry blonde when I was born. but I had turned sandy brown as a toddler and dark by the time I went to school. I'm now naturally have chocolate brown hair. My parents theory completly backfired! By all rights I should have been a Danielle!


----------



## CHDickey

Does anyone know how to upload a photo from iPhone?


----------



## NotNic

I don't I'm afraid. :( I ended up emailing the pic to myself and then doing it from the pc. Sorry. x


----------



## snowflakes120

I took my hubby's last name that is Irish and starts with an O'... My maiden last name was super long (13 letters) and super hard to pronounce (think Polish) so I couldn't wait to get a nice easy name. ;) Because my last name starts with a vowel I don't like alot of names that start with vowels like we could never use Olivia or Owen. Some names I do like though. Right now our favorite girl name is Emory Marie.

I never thought of different names based off hair color when our LO would be born! I have blonde hair and hubby has brown hair so I guess it could go either way. I was bald forever - my mom used to call me her little hard boiled egg when I was a baby because I was sooo blonde. I finally got a bit of hair when I was 2!!

CH - I have no clue about pictures! I think I used photobucket to post a pic of our dog.


----------



## CHDickey

Ok. I just took two opks today one at 1 and the other at 4:30. The first one had a faint line but the later one was much darker. Just wanted your input!:) I will get on our computer here in a bit!


----------



## CHDickey

Let' ssee if it worked. The top is the 1:00 OPK and the bottom is the 4:30. Please let m eknow what y'all think. It has been since September since I have even tried using OPKS.! :)
 



Attached Files:







OPK January.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsBea23

Hands - We both really like Adelaide off you list but I think it might be a bit much calling her after an Australian city lol.

Nic - Ha ha you are funny it is hard when you want to keep your maiden name I love that your rebel on here though, it is easier taking theirs my passport that I moved here on is Italian (never got an Australian visa or anything) so I am seen as an Italian citizen not Australian or British. In Italy they dont change their name when they get married (like allot of Europe) so my passport had to stay in my maiden name so because my Italian one was in my maiden name I kept my Australian one in my maiden name as well but everything else my license and pension/tax etc are all in my married name it can cause quite a confusion sometimes I must say. So when I am booking flights and hotels together I have to use both names for flights and because I am always the one booking often when we are in a hotel and they call us by my maiden name lol.
My birthday is the 23rd of December and I wasn't on here much around that time I was so hectic with Christmas lunches and parties and things, DH and I went out for a nice meal on my birthday but because of the date I never really make a big deal of it everyone is so busy around that time of year. 
My dad was from Sardinia so I am quite dark and I think my genes will win out for the hair anyway so she will have dark hair but my eyes are a bit wishy washy hazel and DHs are super blue so I wouldn&#8217;t be surprised if his genes win there and we might have a dark hair blue eyed baby which would be nice.
Last night when looking at Italian names we found Arianna which is Italian so although I like the spelling Ariana better DH likes it again now that it is Italian.

Snow &#8211; Ha ha a little egg. I had crazy dark curls and looked like a monkey when I was little!
I like Emory it is unusual.
Snow you should go to Ireland and check out your hubby&#8217;s heritage and then pop over and visit us.

CH &#8211; Definitely as dark as the line so it looks like O to me I would say you will O tonight (I used to O after I got the darkest I got) and then you have 12 hours to make sure you catch that egg wee hee. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsBea23

Ooh just realised I have 99 days to go double digits woo hoo.


----------



## InHisHands

CH - If you take the test again today i bet it will be just as dark, if not darker. I would say you probably are going to ovulate today based on your test results. Congrats!!! Be sure to hunt down hubby.


As for my baby... i'm not quite sure what he or she will look like. My hubby and i both have dirty blond hair. I have blue-green eyes and he has blue eyes. I would imagine most likely our child will have dark blond hair or a light brown hair

... but baby's grandparents are a different story.

I don't look like my siblings. My father is 1/8th native american dark hair, dark skin and im the only sibling with blond hair and pale skin. The rest have black hair and darker skin. So i don't know if there is a part of me that still carries that darker gene or if i got skipped? Anyways my father has black hair and my mother has medium brown hair. My hubby's mom has light brown hair and his dad has a really dark brown/blackish hair. If baby came out with dark hair, it wouldn't suprise me... but might suprise everyone else around us who don't know our parents.


----------



## InHisHands

ooooh i wanted to add!!

Congrats Bea!! Surely you are feeling the baby kick by now? You haven't mentioned much about it.

I'm still anxiously waiting for baby to kick. I can manage to find and feel an extra hard spot (ball) in my uterus and i'll push down on it and it is there for a split second and then goes away and finds a new place. I don't know for sure, but im guessing that's my little one bouncing around, even though i can't feel him or her move yet. :(


----------



## NotNic

Woop woop on the 99 days Bea! It's really flying by now. :) 

CH - that second opk definitely looked positive to me. Yay for that eggy - but don't forget to keep going for a few days just in case it the eggy doesn't succeed at being released the first time!

I'm expecting our baby to be fair, probably strawberry blonde and have blue eyes. OH's twin sister is a redhead and so is his Mum. Like me he was born strawberry blonde, but his turned white like the milkybar kid (!) and stayed very blonde until he went to Uni. These days it's still a light sandy brown but his hairline turns white in the summer. OH's eyes are greeny blue and mine are very blue. His family tend to be more hazel and grey eyes, so who knows :shrug: 

Hands - I don't look a thing like my family either. Features-wise we are very different and colouring too. My Mum is dark and olive skinned and my Dad looks like he is scandinavian / nordic. He's fair in the winter and then goes a mean golden brown in the summer. My sisters each take after one parent, whereas I look very celtic. My Dad is half Irish, but that side of the family are all pale, mousey or red heads. I don't look like them either! I would love it if I managed to pass on either of my parent's colouring on to this LO, instead of mine or my OH's!

Hands - Also I'm still not 100% I've felt baby. I can feel hard bits and I get odd twinges and feelings, but I don't think I'll believe it until someone else can feel it from the outside! :)

Bex and Snow - How are you getting on?

:hi: Lisette! How are you feeling today? Do you have a scan date in yet?


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Belated Birthday Mrs Bea!!! :)

CH - I think your OPK from last night looks mighty positive. You should OV between 12-48 hrs they say from your 1st positive!! If you want to follow SMEP - BD everyday (if possible) for the next 3 days!! FX for ya girlie!! 

What about you Bex? You close to OVing yet?

Bea - Oh, we would so love to go to Ireland but Hubby really wants to go to Italy 1st - He still has family there :)

Lisette - How did the newest bloods go?

I love to hear what we all look like to kind of get an mental image of you girls! I know what Lisette and CH look like from profile pics though! I had that super blonde hair as a child but it is now that dirty blonde but I dye it with blonde highlights - I have light brown eyes from my mother - both sisters and father have blue eyes so I could always have a child with the lighter eyes. Got the lovely Polish lighter skin but it tans a nice golden brown in the summer!! Hubby has dark hair, that olivey complexion and hazel eyes - he's got more of the Italian then Irish in him it looks like. Cha-ching!! ;)

I start my OPK's today! We'll see where we stand! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

I think I am actually Oving right now! I have strong cramps on my left hand side. We Bd'd this morning - wonder if hubby can go again tonight?!?!?

So on that basis I think I will have a small temp dip tomorrow, and then rises to confirm ov....we shall see!!! Exciting!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY for exciting O'ing you girls!!!! Grab H's and make sure to BD as much as possible! Tons of :dust:

Snow I agree, love the mental picture of everyone! Can we get profile pic uploads of you ladies pllleeassseee :)

Bea DOUBLE DIGITS!!!! OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you all for the PMA...it means the world!!!!! Finding the days long now...had some really bad nightmares all through Sunday night and woke up shaky yesterday...thank god bloodwork came back nice and high on hgc levels but when I emailed my Dr I mentioned the anxeity and perhaps an early scan would do me some good! He agreed so I booked today for Jan.25th when I'll be 9w1d! I'm sooo pleased with this latest development! Makes the wait feel a little more bearable :thumbup: I think someone asked how it worked here in Canada? Well my situation is a little complicated...my origional OB retired a few years ago so I with a new lady Dr who was ok but through the mc I found her very harsh and cold. I also found out my old OB was back in private sector part time so I made an appointment to see him and he has been following me ever since, watching my bloods plus gave me progestrone and gave me refferals to a new Dr who will follow my PG once I start with a scan on Feb.7th...meanwhile I'll do the early private scan at another clinic and pay $110 cash...hopefully my insurance will cover a portion but even if it doesn't....best spent money i think :winkwink:

Hope you girls are all doing great this week :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooorayyy for OV Bex!! I just need to catch up to you and CH!! So glad we are pretty much sync'd up this cycle!!

Lisette - So happy to hear about your numbers and an early scan!! And that you found your Dr. again! That really is wonderful! 

AFM, I need a nail polish intervention. I had nothing to do on lunch break today so I went to Ulta and purchased 11 nail polishes from Zoya and OPI. At least they were on sale but seriously... Help me now!


----------



## Srbjbex

Ladies, I hope that I can get some more BDing in either tonight or tomorrow morning. I was going to upload a pic of me but that's proving to be a bit tricky on the iPad (CH - did you manage to figure it out??) so I'll wait till I'm on the computer tomorrow... However, if any of you are in facebook and want to add me as a friend, then my profile is below....

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=61301977&ref=tn_tnmn

Generally I like to stay anonymous on here, but (cheese alert) feel really close to you girls, so ....:hugs:

Edit- lisette, see below. Hope that's ok!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaaaaawwwwwwwwww Bex :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you soo much sweetie! You are beautiful girlie :flower:


Snow :haha::haha::haha: Consider this your virtual intervention! Put the nailpolish down!!!! LOL Seriously though what colors did you get? I LOVE OPI!!!!!


----------



## InHisHands

There is a reason why i don't post my profile picture. I try to spare people!
Fx that baby looks more like daddy :haha:


BTW -- congrats Bex and CH on ovulation. Snow, i know you aren't too far behind.. so put down that nail polish!!!


Bea- How does Double digits feel? How's the baby bonding going? I've heard what ever bond you may think you have during pregnancy is nothing when you actually get to hold and see your baby for the first time. I can't imagine.


Lisette - Your little one is just a little number hopper. YAY!!! I know i can't wait to hear the heartbeat at each appointment... give me reassurance. I should just break down and buy one of those stephascopes.
 



Attached Files:







padreswedding5.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsBea23

My sister and I are very very similar even though she is 3.5 years older than me we used to get confused for each other at the local pubs and clubs lol. My brother though has a different dad and he is from Fiji so my bro is a biracial and looks a bit like us but not much really. I was 16 when he was born. 

Hands - Yup I feel her lots usually a few times a day she will be kicking around in there, I actually have an anterior placenta so i mainly feel her around the edges of the placenta. That hard ball is the bubba for sure i used to have that next you will feel kind of like bubbles and then the kicks I am sure it wont be long hun.

Nic - I am sure you are feeling movement hun it is very subtle at the start. Do you know if you have an anterior or posterior placenta?

Snow - Where in Italy are his family? Italy isn't far from here you can still pop over and visit us lol. I can't intervene on the nail polish front I am afarid I love OPI it really suits my nails and takes ages to come off, ah its fine its on sale lol.

Bex - yay for O I hope you managed to get some more BD in tonight or your get it tomorrow lots and lots of :dust: to you. I really hope we get the triple BFP this month. I am going to go and check you out on facebook now, I am on facebook but don't really use it (I am not even friends with DH lol) I might when I am off on maternity and bored though. I would love to be friends with you guys on facebook though.

Lisette - So pleased that your bloods are good and you are getting an early scan, I have had 2 private scans one was 100 pounds and the other was 250 but I tell you it was so worth it.

:wave: CH


----------



## MrsBea23

Hands - Aw you are lovely hun. Hmmm not to sure about the bonding thing i am a very believe it when I see it kind of person so I am not sure if i have bonded at all or if i will before she is born. I still can't associate my growing belly with my baby at times I don't know how to explain how i feel, just a bit crazy i guess lol.

Bex - You are lovely as well, what a great pic your photographer must have been fab.

I will try and add a picture, I don't have any of me on this computer so will try and get my facebook one.


----------



## InHisHands

I agree Bex... you and hubs look great together!!! You are gorgeous dear!


----------



## NotNic

I love OPI too Snow! My mum treated me to an OPI manicure on Saturday so I'm typing this message with 'vodka and caviar' painted nails! It's a proper old school, Hollywood red! My sister is learning how to do various beauty treatments and I have to resist the temptation to buy when I go to the wholesalers with her! Did you see the crackle topcoat when you were shopping? Also what's Ulta? I feel like I need to know this!

Bex your wedding photo is lovely! I will send you a friend request soon. I'm the one with 
the alliterative name. I think it makes me sound like a cruise ship singer! :) I will aldo update my signature too. You're right we were missing someone! 

Good luck catching those eggies girlies! Snow keep us posted with the opks. Xx


----------



## NotNic

Wooh! Everyone posted and I missed it! :) 

Bea - I was told I had an anterior placenta at my 12 week scan. I'm also sure that I am carrying high which is why my bump isn't all that big. I'm more barrel shaped lol! I definitely feel like my stomach has hard bits and my poor belly button feels very stretched!

Lisette - Yay for an early scan! I had one around 7 wks and even though I wasn't expecting very much (and it felt like I was having a dream) it was great to see Pip looking like a tiny kidney bean with it's heartbeat flickering away. Keep us posted on how you get on and any scan photos. Xx

Hands - don't be silly. You look lovely!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies! So fun reading about what y'all look like. Definitely helps me put name with face. As far as opk, I did one at 5:30 and not even a hint of a line, so I guess today is my day. Need to jump I the DH!:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawww you girls are all beautiful! I'm soo happy to have found u all again & be able to follow the exciting pg updates & hold my breath for O time & count days to testing will ya'll! Much love :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

BTW wanted to let you know that my gender ultrasound is scheduled for Feb 13th. Seems so far away.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - You are too cute and beautiful! Love that fancy dress too!! :) And how awesome that you will be able to celebrate Valentine's Day out shopping for a boy or girl!! 

CH - Hope you got your man last night! ;)

Nic - Ulta is the best beauty store ever. Kinda like a Sephora if you have one of those but much bigger. It has anything girly! Lotions, perfume, hair care products, a salon, hair dye, tons of makeup and of course nail polish! I did see the crackle. I have the silver and black. I just took off OPI I'm not really a waitress with black crackle over it - I did it for the Holidays. I just looked up Vodka and Cavier and love it!! Good pick!!

Bea - I think his Great Grandma is from Florence and still has some family near by. She just passed about 2 years ago at 103!! His Great Grandpa is from Sicily. The Irish side of his family is from Cork, Ireland. I would love to come visit - I swear!! 

Bex - I see you got a down temp today - I bet today is your day! I also friend requested you. LOVE your wedding photo! You look so beautiful! I am the Lisa with the long last name (my maiden name) and then the O'L name!! I too feel very connected with ya ladies!! Just no talk of TTC/MC please - no one knows on FB and very few IRL know too.

Lisette - Thanks for the virtual intervention!! I needed it! 

AFM, another small up temp so that makes 3 in a row but I know I haven't OV'd this early - that would be crazy!! Plus, temps are just way too low for that!! Just whatever. We are just going to keep doing our every other day. For some reason I am in a whatever goes kinda mood this cycle. My OPK yesterday was mega negative so I don't even think I am anywhere close to OVing yet. We BD'd last night though! 

I've got to mess around to try to post a pic here of us. So I will just do it in another post in a few minutes.


----------



## snowflakes120

I hope this works...

This is a picture from our trip home for the Holidays last month. Us in front of Niagara Falls. Hubby hates this picture of him. And I look like a big huge blog in my huge coat - but hey it was cold out! I needed as much warmth I could get. I swear I am skinny!



LOVE hubby's dimples in this pic!! Swoonnnnnn!!



And here is a wedding photo. Our 5 yr anniversary is coming up. January 20. Hence, the screen name Snowflakes120.... Original right??!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - That is me sent a friend request. Lisa Fletcher.

I don't actually use facebook at the moment lol but I do plan to use it once the baby is here and put my photos of her up and i would love you all to see them. So if you want to here is a link to my page (I think).

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=705954953

Hands - That is very exciting I can't believe its the day before valentines day, you could make the scan pic into a valatines card for DH.

Nic - You sound very much like me shape wise maybe you are having a girl.

Lisette - How are you feeling hun are you less tired? 

CH - Did you get DH last night?

Snow - OMG hun look at you. You are like a gorgeous little doll.


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrs. Bea - Thanks girl. I'm gonna FB friend you as well. My name is Lisa too!! 

Ugh! So I totally just held my pee and water intake for 4 hours and my OPK test was faulty! Nothing showed up in the window. So now I have to hold it for another 4 hours and redo it. How annoying! 1st response is on my poo poo list today. Thanks for letting me rant gals!


----------



## Srbjbex

Evening all!! Aren't you all a bunch of pretty ladies ! :D 

Snow - your pics are brilliant :) don't worry, definitely no TTC chat outside of here! Hope you ov soon! It will be great if we can all test around the same time. Very annoying about your opk!! Grrrrrrr you rant away girl! My opk today was much lighter so I'm outing the last 2 days down as positive on the assumption an actual positive would have been somewhere in between! 

Bea - it's going to be no time at all I think till you are putting pics of you baby up for us all to see, you are going to be our first success story!

Nic - I have enjoyed stalking your fb profile today and looking at some of your wedding pics! Very pretty! 

Hands - I too am a big fan of your dress in the picture, it is a lovely picture I am glad you have shared! Great you have a date for your scan, I bet the time will go by in a flash! I'm still sticking with my boy prediction!

Lisette - Hows your little bump doing today?

CH - Yay for ov, me too!! Only a tiny little line, time for husbands to fulfil their manly duties! Hahah! 

Any of you UK ladies watching one born every minute right now??


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - I am I don't know why though it just freaks me out. The 1st woman was amazing this woman is a bit moany though.


----------



## Srbjbex

Yep, all like the first woman please!! The second woman was just plain annoying!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - You look absolutely amazing girl. Even with the coat you look slender! You expect me to wait till Valentines day to celebrate with boy and girl shopping ... i don't think i'll make it more than the drive from the appointment to a store before i start my shopping spree ROTFL. I want some serious pink or blue.

So let me see if i can get this straight... bex and CH are in their two week wait and snow is close behind? How is everyone feeling this cycle? Oh i hope its a triple BFP month!


Lisette - How many weeks are you right now? You don't have a ticker and my prego brain can't remember. What other, symptoms are you experiencing??? The tiredness is a drag... even in 2nd tri, i still have my days where i hit the bed around 7pm.

Bea - as laboring is getting closer and closer and i find out more and more that i didn't know before... i'm thinking maybe baby can just stay in my tummy forever. Anxiety is starting to set in for me. Have you came up with a labor plan yet? How are you feeling about it?

Nic - Did you get a genetic disorder test done on your little one? I just gave blood for mine this past monday and though i feel like everything is fine with baby, im nervous. I'm nervous about the results, and about the ultrasound. What if they find something wrong? Are you experiencing any of these anxieties too?

I must sound like a nut with all of my worries!


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - Definitely like the 1st woman, I am thinking a water birth might be a good idea after seeing that.

Hands - I had my 1st antenatal last night, the 1st of of 8 2hour sessions. From that I have decided I want to do delayed clamping and I don't want the shot to make the placenta come out but that is about as far as I have got yet. After the show I just watched I am thinking i want a water birth. My hospital has 6 birth suites or there is a labour ward. If i got to a birth suite there is no epidural only gas and air so I need to decide what I want to do before I get there.

Snow - Wow that was one maiden name lol. Please excuse the drunk pics on my facebook page I should really untag myself.


----------



## NotNic

Hello ladies! Please stalk away ;) though I too am keeping baby news to myself. I had my work appraisal today which went well. Next Wednesday I have my salary review, and then the Wednesday after is my scan! IF I can keep baby under my shirt(!) I plan to tell them after my scan. Then I'll do my big facebook unveiling. 

Bea - everyone thinks it's a girl and that was my initial gut feeling but we'll see. If it is a boy then I think he spends most his time standing up! Bump is getting a bit more bumpish. I will try to post another bump shot tomorrow. My Dad lives abroad, so I have promised to send him bump shots so he still recognises me when he comes back next month!

Hands - we only get genetic testing if we have a family history of problems. Both my sister and my sil's first baby's conditions were / are so rare that there isn't anything they can screen for. The blood / iron deficiency I have is inherited from my mum but they've suggested that it's not harmful, so we don't need any more testing. It's totally normal to have lots of worries. I might seem more relaxed but that's because I'm a big ostrich! The 20 wk scan had been my big focus though. I'm hoping that's the point I can get excited. Your results will be in soon enough, and it's just another thing to tick off to get your baby here. Woop woop for your gender scan. I should be having my next mw appt on valentines day so another good week for us.

Snow - you might be ovulating a bit earlier this month. Didn't you say you were taking something that might make it come a bit early? Also I agree with the others. Your an adorable, dainty doll! Ive accepted your friend request too.

Bex and CH - TWW. Yay! So you guys might know by the 25th? How exciting!

Lisette - Hello lovely. Any updates from you? 

Xxx


----------



## CHDickey

Cute pics snow! 

Yup got the DH last night and plan on doing so tonight and tomorrow then one last time Saturday! We will see was just doing every other day thinking I O on cd14 but seeing as how I got a positive opk on cd 12 I must O early. Makes since with short cycles 26 days. We will see! Work had me in a funk hoping to get out of it soon. Was home sick Monday and just cannot get back into the swing of things. I definitely need to though!

Hope y'all have had a fabulous day!


----------



## NotNic

Bea I want to check your fb out now! :haha:

The water birth lady was brilliant, and tbh I thought she was going to be a drama queen! I've been pro water births for a while. I would prefer to be at a mw led care centre and my local hospital now has one and a traditional labour ward at the same site, so I feel like there is the best of both worlds. The hospital in Kent is very new but it's mw led care is held on two sites nearly 40mins away so I may have to have a labour ward birth if we move to Kent before my due date.

Also Bea have you looked into hypnotherapy? We are considering it. I think it could help plus it gives OH proper responsibilities so hopefully he won't feel helpless. Seeing how drugged up that second lady was really confirms my wish to have a natural as possible birth. She barely knew what was going on!

Can I also ask what made you decide on delayed clamping and delivering the placenta? xx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey u girls!!! WOW I feel like there is ssooo much to catch up on! Need a proper PC screen from work tmmr but for now ill say awesome updates u guys :) Mine is I think I had my first bout of ms this morning & I was sssoooo excited! A real sign!!! I was clammy & sweaty most of the night & woke up with my tummy feeling swooshy & a bit iikkk...still very sweaty & almost having a headache...decided to pick up coffe & a sandwich about 20min away & just grabbed water for the car ride! Well that made it a whole lot worse & I held on to my plastic bag the whole way! Didn't end up being sick but took me a half hour to take tiny bites & sips! Besides that just ussually heartburn & tiredness! Oh and I'm 7w1d today...can u guys see my ticker in my siggy? If not I should really fix that! Lol

More proper chats tmmr :)
Almost bedtime for me :hugs:


----------



## CHDickey

Oh that's not awesome but so exciting that you had a true sign lisette!! And yes I can see your signature!!!:)


----------



## InHisHands

That's absolutely GREAT news Lisette... though i hope MS doesn't plague you too badly. 7 weeks is awesome!

BTW now that you mentioned it, i do see your ticker :dohh: My brain has totally skipped it all this time since it blended in with the other. Don't mind me. I can't even remember why i walk into a room for now days. This baby has made me dumb. :haha:


Nic - Congrats.. ... 19 weeks! So jealous.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for all the kind comments ladies. Your going to make me blush! And see what I mean about that maiden last name - I was so excited to get rid of that!! 

Bex - I see you got a raise today girl! BD one last time if ya got it in you! :) 

Hands - That is so cute that y'all will be shopping right away! I am a shopaholic so I know I will be the same way - I totally have planned in my head to take that entire day off - have my appt in the AM and shop for the rest of the day. I truly am horrible...

Nic - I'm taking b6 to lengthen my LP but I read it also help out any hormonal imbalances so I thought it might bring my OV earlier but it isn't looking like that. 

Bea - I don't see any drunk pics on your page. I have to admit I am prolly looking plastered in some of mine too!

Lisette - Hooray for tummy gurgles!! 

AFM, I have no idea what my chart is doing. It's looking like a hot mess. Quite squiffy! Hoping this is my squiffy BFP cycle! I had another equal temp raise today that makes 4 in a row now but they aren't big enough to indicate OV. And my OPK last night was insanely negative. I feel like I am no where close to OVing. I'll do another test this afternoon and hope that a line is dark enough that I won't have to squint! 

Excited that after work today hubby and I are going shopping! I have some thing to return from Christmas and I need some new boots. We are going to a wedding on Saturday and I am wearing a dress and want some new black boots to wear!


----------



## NotNic

Hi Ladies. Just a quick post as I need to go to bed. zzzzz. 

Woo hoo for a squiffy one Snow! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Hands - you're catching me up all the time!

As promised my latest bump pic. Not very clear, but it's quite hard to take a pic of yourself without getting your arm in the way! :D

Hope you're all okay. xxx


----------



## NotNic

Now with attachment - d'oh!
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## InHisHands

YAY!!! I love your baby mound Nic!

Squiffy cycles rule Snow!!


----------



## NotNic

Thanks Hands! It's getting there. My waist is now 6 inches bigger than it was. I'm growing more sideways than out tho! Congrats on your onion! We are almost half way!! When do you expect to hear about your blood test results?

Anyone have any exciting plans for the wkend? Oh is making me go out for a meal tonight in his home town with his parents. 90+ mins round trip and their company I could really do without!! xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning! Happy friday!

Nic - yay for another bump pic :) Love seeing your little bubba grow!

Snow - dont worry too much about your chart, its still a bit early for you to worry about not oving yet! Like the other say, we like squiffy cycles on this thread. We didnt manage to get BDing in last nice on your advice!! Hubby says he hopes you are proud of him as it was quite an effort!! Haha! but lovely temp rise for me this morning so that made me very very happy :D

Lisette - tis not nice that you are feeling sicky but also good so yay!! I hope its not too bad for you hun!

I'm going out for quite a few meals at the weekend which I am really looking forward to, including a surprise 30th, which I am responsible for ensuring all the other guests in the right place at the right time. That and the new series of Hustle starts tonight on TV which I love - they film a lot of it right outside our offices, so often see all the actors wandering around!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic you are just carrying high. My waist line is the same, but my lower by my hips are all contorted. I look like something from a funhouse mirror. Don't worry, you are doing just fine!!!

Hubby and i will probably go out to eat this weekend... but we usually go out to eat 5 or 6 times a week. Don't tell my midwife. I really seriously am not eating the amount of veggies i need to be eating. I'm okay with the fruit (usually eat an apple, banana, have a glass of orange juice and then some fruit snacks that have vit a,c,and e each day). I'm hoping my prenatal pills will help me out with the veggie department. I try to get at least one serving each day, but quite honestly most of the time it is just the one.

I get the results from my genetic test on Feb 1st. Why oh why do they make expectant moms wait so long before they know if something is wrong with their little one? Not that abortion is an option for us, but first (at least where i am at), they make you wait till 2nd tri before even getting the test. So if you wanted to opt for abortion you are already feeling the baby kick! Talk about extra turnmoil. And then when you take the test they make you wait 3 and 1/2 weeks for the results. A woman shouldn't be 20 weeks when she is first finding out. At least not in my opinion.

I've gained an extra pound since last week. That puts me at 3lbs since BFP. I should be around 5lbs.. but 3 sounds nice to me.

Oh and one more rant. These fruit tickers. I just found out earlier this week that they are measuring from head to butt, and don't include the legs!!!! I went to a tool on Justmommies.com and they give both measurements crown to rump and head to toe periodically. All the fruit ticker measurements matches up to the crown to rump. I feel cheated thinking my baby has been smaller than what he or she really is.


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning my ladies! It's Friday the 13th! Good things always happen to me on Friday the 13th - Hubby and I went on our 1st date Friday Dec. 13th 2002!! :)

Nic - Cute bump girl! Loving it! We are going on a "cute night" aka date tonight to our favorite asian restaurant. We only go out every once in a while because I love to cook so this is a real treat to us! Then tomorrow we are going to a wedding - which I am very excited about. Yummy food and dancing! Sunday we driving about 2 hours to my Grandma & Grandpa's to visit them plus my mom, and 2 aunts that are flying from NY today - so I get to see family again. Plus, my uncle will come too - he lives in another part of NC. It will be great to visit!! 

Bex - Very proud of hubby!! Big ole' pat on the back to him!! :) Hooray for temp raise. 

Hands - That is crazy about having to wait that long for the results!! That is not going to be good for me as I am super impatient! Wow! 17 weeks already - time sure if flying by for you - almost half way already! Can't believe it - where has the time gone??!!

AFM, we had fun shopping - didn't find any boots - shoe shopping is always hard for me - I only have like a 5.5 size foot. Boo! So I am just going to wear a pair of knee high suede boots that I got around Thanksgiving. I hear that your feet grow after or during pregnancy so I am really hoping that it happens to me. Oh yea - and bigger boobs - I need me some of those please!!

Temp went down today. Yippeee!! OPK was super negative yesterday. Wondering what today will bring. Still doing good on following SMEP - BD'd last night after shopping :) I am proud myself for keeping up with it this far! Also, TMI alert - I saw my 1st EWCM yesterday when I wiped - I usually have to check my cervix to see if I have any - I was so excited and it was a big blob of it too - I couldn't believe it - the weird things we get excited about when TTC - I tell ya!! So I'm doing something right this month!!

Oh yea - Hoping my OPK line is darker today again - I am sick of having to squint to see if I even see a line!!

Can you feel my PMA just bursting through this post???!!! :happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks for the siggy updates you guys! Make me all teary! I updated mine as well :hugs:

Snow - LOL I feel it :winkwink: Keeping every little ounce of me crossed for you girls this cycle! COME ON BFP's :happydance::happydance::happydance: What beautiful pics with you and H! Talk about great genes for the LOs hun! WOW :thumbup:

Bea - soo awesome that you feel her lots-I cant wait for those days to come! :cloud9: Im feeling less tired some days and then waves of tired comes backI think Ill do some major catching up this weekend again! 

Nic  how you been girlie? Sounds like one beautiful little baby coming your way! I promise to post my scan pics as soon I have them. My God the sight and sound of a hb is all I can dream of right now! Hope you can keep that bump under wraps a little while longer :winkwink: LOVE the new bump pic!!! 

Hands  WOW gender scan at amazing timing! I think its gonna feel sooo much more real knowing its your little girl or boy! Plus shopping fun too! :cloud9: LOL Thanks for telling me Im not the only one in bed super early! Other symptomswell extreme hormonal over reacting and emotional for sure. Heartburn really bad some days and peeing tons! Oh and my skin is a MESS! Like worse than a teenager! H says Im glowing! Bless him! LOL

CH  Sounds like youve been busy girlie! Great stuff!!! Are you outta your funk a little sweetie? :hugs:

Bex  your pic is absolutely stunning! I think my little bump is actually starting to grow!!! Could just be bloat still! OMG help me Im gonna be huge at the end of this PG!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Yay for EWCM!!!! Sounds like this might be ovulation for you!! Keep us posted. BTW i am proud of you for keeping at it this month. TTC takes a lot of work. You know its bad when you have to chase down hubby and drag him to bed as he's clawing the carpet begging you "not again". I think mine was just about at that point after 10 months. :blush:


Lisette - Emotional over siggys? Your hormones ARE getting to you:haha: In all seriousness it sounds like you got a lot of symptoms hun... im sure your scan will reveal a pumping heartbeat. you can actually see it flickering on the screen and its sooo reasurring. At least i could on my 10 week appointment... so im sure at 9 weeks you will be able to see it too.


----------



## CHDickey

Wow y'all have been busy today!:)

Snow- hope you have a fun weekend visiting all your family!

Gener scan already? I am telling you Y'all's pregnancies are flying by. Hard to believe we have all been around since mid-August! Love you ladies!!

Afm- nothing much. Feeling normal and have no complaints. The only thing I keep thinking about are DH swimmers. You know, if they r ok? I am going back and forth between getting him checked out. That way I can really relax. 

Have a fabulous weekend! I have 3 days off...thank you MLK Jr. And my niece's 5th birthday party! Woot woot!:)


----------



## Srbjbex

Ok......so now it's my turn to not have a clue what's going on with my temps!?! Lowest temp so far this cycle? Makes no sense!!:shrug:


----------



## NotNic

Hmm. I don't know about where you are Bex but this morning is the coldest morning Greater London has had this winter. Would that have made a difference if your house was cooler in the night?

Snow - I LOVE the pma! Keep up the good work! 

Hands - Baby mound! :haha: Thats exactly what it is. I have a mole hill for a bump! :) Glad you also think I'm carrying high. I don't have all that much to compare it to, but I feel high. 

Lisette - you should definitely see a heartbeat at your scan. My first scan was at 7+1 and it was there flickering away. Hearing it may be a little tricky. Can't believe you are 7 weeks already! Hope the symptoms don't take it out of you too much. With a bit of luck the next few weeks will fly and you'll be in 2nd tri, feeling much better before you know it. 

CH - Try not to get worried about things lovely. There is probably nothing wrong with your OH. You guys just need some more time. OH and I joke that his swimmers were getting stage fright! The month we fell we dtd for fun. We didn't know where I was cyclewise. Also I didn't have any symptoms in my tww except bring really hungry those last few days, and a bit of ib but I did used to spot so it wasn't anything out of the ordinary for me. You are still very much in the running if you feel normal!!

Bea - when is your next antenatal class? Also have they given you an indication on how big / small your baby is?

AFM - I am beginning to feel more confident that the odd feelings I have are Pip. Just 12 more sleeps until we get to see how everything is getting on. 

Enjoy your wkend plans peeps!


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks Nic! My DH keeps telling me that we will get pregnant once I am done with school. He thinks the stress of that is what keeping us from getting a sticky bean. Idk. I guess we will wait and see!:)


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks Nic - it could be as it was freezing this morning, the outside temperature has suddenly dropped, so I think it could be. Plus I had very stressful afternoon at work, and I was stressing about it still when I went to bed, so I wonder if that had an affect.....see what tomorrow brings....!

CH - you will gvet there Hun, we all will, it's about time we had another bfp on this thread, and my money is on you being next!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Hmm. Not sure what to think except I really think you OV'd CD17. Esp with the positive opk tests. Must be just the cool temps like Nic said. I bet your temp will be back up tomorrow and then I would just disgard todays temp from the chart. Squiffy cycles/charts rule!! :thumbup:

CH - Oh hon. I hear ya about the stress of school - I feel hubby gets so stressed about classes, labs, projects and tests that I too wonder if it effects our chances. I do know we have to schedule BD sometimes around homework, classes and study sessions which kinda sucks. :flower:

Nic - Hooray for feelings of PIP!! :cloud9:

Lisette -Love hearing about your symptoms! :baby:

AFM, Positive OPK for me today!! Hooray!! I am soo excited!! We BD'd this AM so now everyday for 3 days!! I feel we'll have a great chance this month by sticking with the SMEP for once! :happydance: Now I just hope my LP is long enough for implantation. :)


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks Bex!!

Snow- I couldn't agree more. I come home from work then have to go to class or study, so bd can be very "planned".


----------



## Srbjbex

I'm leaving the heating on tonight!! Ha! And Snow I will disregard that temp if I am up tomorrow......I am also sure I ov'd aswell, everything point to it! I'll post again in the morning! 

Night all :sleep:


----------



## NotNic

Any news on your temps today Bex?


----------



## Srbjbex

It was up, but not as much as I would like, still not over 36 which is where my post ov temps usually are. But I feel like I am post ov. My boobies are telling me that I am!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hello my lovelies,

I can't believe I haven't posted for days, so much has been going on.

Nic - I did a bit of stalking and found a photo of your kitties and showed DH and he wouldn't believe me they weren't ours, your black and white one is sooooo similar to ours it is not even funny. I did look into hypnotherapy but it isn't for me, I won't go into why because you have to go into it with a totally open mind and be ready to embrace it. I have heard lots of positive things about it also though and a friend of mine in Australia teaches it and swears by it. 
Are you planning on going to NCT antenatal? I have been really impressed with it so far. Next class is Thursday.
As for delayed clamping it is just so much better (hormones, oxygen etc) for the baby and the NHS have actually decided to bring it in as the norm it just takes them about 20 years to actually do it lol, if you are planning to bank the cord then you can't delay clamping but I looked into that and there is not enough benefits for me to do it. With the placenta having it naturally there is no chance of any being left behind and you having to have surgery to get it removed so I would prefer to do it witout the injection but if it isn't out in like 20 mins then I would go for the injection. At my 22 week private scan she said she was about 500g, she is 5 days behind the charts but the doctor said that is fine she is just little she is only 2 days behind with my o date. What are you thinking for the birth?

CH - I hope you have had a nice relaxing weekend and had fun at the party. I think we all worry about everything until we get that BFP but I am sure DH's swimmers are fine, it just takes some of us longer look at hands and I. It wont be long for you now hun I am sure.

Lisette - How is the ms treating you? Did you manage to catch up on you sleep? I had my 1st scan at 6 + 4 and got a heartbeat so you should be able to see something at your scan.

Snow - Your chart is looking good looks like you have o'd for sure yay for sticking to SMEP. I am also a size 3 or Euro 36 (think it is the same as you) but OMG the one thing in the world I don't want to happen in pregnancy is my feet to grow or swell and never go back down, what about all your beautiful shoes. I think I would miss my Ginas the most but my Jimmy Choos and my Louboutins oh I would have to mourn them ha ha.

Bex - How where your dinners over the weekend? Hmmm not sure about your temps but the month I got my BFP my temps did super weird things and my temps actually went below cover line a couple of days before they rose I was sure I was out. Hopefully your funny looking cycle is a positive sign.

Hands - We have different blood tests over here, strange how they do them differently. We have ours at 12 weeks though which is good. I don't eat enough fruit and veg either but I am sure the vitamins are doing the job. How is everything else going?

Bex, CH and Snow lots and lots of :dust: to you girls i am keeping everything crossed for you and can't wait for those BFP announcements.


----------



## NotNic

Ah that's Lottie! She is soo fluffy and clumsy. Believe it or not our two cats are from the same litter! Layla our tabby is far more ladylike and shy. They are so different. If they weren't from my Mum's cat I'd swear they weren't related! You'll have to share your cat's pictures too!

I haven't got very far in a birthing plan etc. yet. I just know that I will be avoiding Pethadine at all costs. My preference is for a water birth - and I'm looking at other non-narcotic pain reliefs just in case that isn't possible. I might change my mind on the day, but I think if I consider other options, then if the pain is unbearable I won't automatically give in and request an epidural. I want to be able to move around and I wouldn't want to be so drugged up that someone else would have to tell me when I need to push. 

I've registered for some of NCT classes in April, so I'm just waiting for an invoice to come through. I'll also do the freebie class my hospital does. My mw recommended it to me because she said it gives me an idea of some of the practical things I'll need to know - i.e. where I go, the order they do things, what the mw' standard proceedures are. She reckons it takes away some of the guess work so we're less stressed when we arrive.

I'm also another small feet person. Mine are a 3.5 and I am extremely jealous of your shoe collection. It sounds incredible!


----------



## MrsBea23

Nic - i can't believe they are from the same parents, weird how animals can come out lol.

Why don't you want pethadine? I would definitely perfer it to an epidural, if I get into the birthing unit rather than the maternity ward then I know I can't have an epidural anyway it is all midwife led but I am not sure if Pethadine would be an option. Hopefully gas and air will be enough and I plan to hire a tens machine for the birth as well.

I love my shoes but I don't think DH will let me spend that kind of money on shoes now that we have the baby to spend on and we are going down to one salary so I really hope my feet don't grow lol.


----------



## NotNic

Partly from hearing the stories my mum and a few other people who have had pethidine, and partly for the affect it has on the baby. My mum said she was as high as a kite when she had me. She doesn't remember when I was born particularly well and my Dad said that my mum wasn't very responsive afterwards. Others have said that it left them feeling very sick (you often get given anti-sickness drugs to go with it) and spaced out, and they didn't feel in control. I don't really like the idea of using an opiate either in labour. Also pethidine can cross into the placenta and pass over to the baby, leaving them subdued and sleepy which can last a couple of days. It also can intefere with the baby's ability to breastfeed. 

Sorry you probably wish that you hadn't asked now! :D I guess you hear so many labour stories and while everything has it's pros and cons, I've never heard anyone say the next time I'm in labour I'd have pethidine again. 

I have a friend who gave birth on a tens machine alone. Are you hiring one privately or does your birthing suite have them there?


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks Bea!!

Just a question. Please don't think wrong of me, but did you ladies cut social drinks completely out during your ttc journies and tww?


----------



## NotNic

Nope. I did cut way back though - but mostly so people didn't immediately suspect if I stopped drinking all together. During the TWW, if out with friends etc. I'd stick to 2 or 3, and quite often would have spritzers instead of decent sized glasses. The Saturday before I found out I was pregnant I had 3 roses and a prosecco on a girls night out and two proseccos the night before I got my BFP. While it's not advisable to go mad in the very early weeks, there isn't any real proof either way if it causes harm. I felt comfortable having a few because what I read led me to believe that alcohol isn't passed on to the baby at this early stage.


----------



## Srbjbex

Im the same as Nic - I have cut right back, but not stopped, switched to spritzers or mixers when out, and dont really have anything now at home. I wasnt a huge drinker to start with...so maybe before if I was having 8- 10 units a week, now I am more like 3-4. I do miss a glass of wine on a night though!!


----------



## InHisHands

Bea - Things are going okay for me. Last night i woke up to my tummy really hurting and i ended up throwing up and i am still getting those pains for a few moments and they go away. Not sure whats up... probably just ate something that my body didn't like.

I've been very interested in the birthing convo that you and Nic been carrying on. I'm not quite sure what i want to do and what is available to me. Keep converstating you two! teehee

CH - I don't drink alcohol or smoke... so that part was easy for me. But i even went as far as cutting out all caffinee during my TWW. I still haven't had a true diet coke or dr. pepper since about the middle of September. :cry: When i do drink soda, its either sprite, caffinee free rootbeer, or caffinee free diet coke. It's just not the same.


----------



## Srbjbex

I've given up all caffeine...I gave up for the few weeks I was pg before, then it didnt really make any sense to starting drinking caffieine again in the hope I would be pg again soon! I even found decaffeinated Earl Grey tea, which I drink loads of!


----------



## CHDickey

Okay. That makes me feel better. If we drink it might be twice a month and only on certain occasions. We don't go to the bar every weekend or anything like that anymore. Now we used too when we were 23/24 years old but since getting married we have pretty much become an old married couple!

As far as caffeine, I cute back to two cups of coffee and a diet coke. I used to be way worse with my diet cokes, but now I only get one if there isn't a caffeine free option. 

Just wanted to know Y'all's take on it. Thanks!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Ladies! I am so sleepy this Monday AM! Holy Cow! 

Bex - I see you were confirmed with OV on FF! Hooray!! TWW for you hons!

CH - I have cut back a bunch. I will have maybe 1-2 drinks a month or so. My closest girlfriend and her hubby know of our TTC and my miscarriage so they don't draw attention to my lack of drinking when we are out with our other friends. Hubby has cut back a good bit too. I too don't drink much caffeine. I drink green tea in the am but it has very little caffeine in it. It was hard to give up my coffee I tell ya! I will drink a decaf every once in a while...

My mom owns a Biomat which is very similar to the Tens Machine - it seems. Maybe I will have to ask her if I can borrow it when it comes down to it - I would never have thought to use it for birthing!! Thanks gals!!

AFM, What a busy weekend. I am exhausted! Had a great time at the wedding Saturday and on Sunday I was so happy to spend time with family that were visiting.

Now onto to my chart again. I am forever having chart problems I swear! Sorry for always talking and complaining about it! But it is seriously turned into a big hot disaster as usual! I finally got my positive opk on Saturday. I got a bit of a raise Sunday morning - so naturally I figured I OV'd Saturday but this AM my temp goes down. So I think I haven't even OV'd yet and will today. I think my raise on Sunday AM is due to us not going to bed til 2:30 Saturday night and I temp at 6am - maybe not enough sleep???Thankfully, we BD'd both Saturday and Sunday so our bases are covered. And I guess we will BD again tonight. God, only knows whats going on. I am getting slighted concerned about my temps being so high this entire cycle even though I haven't OV yet.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow we are a right pair!! Me stressing about my temps being too low and you stressing about them being too high!! haha! Lets hope these squiffy cycles pay off! I cheated a bit on FF and discarded that silly silly low temp on Saturday, which meant that I got my cross hairs! I am still convinced that is when I ov'd - my boobs are alreayd killing me!


----------



## NotNic

Very chatty afternoon! :) I wish I understood temping, but then I'm not sure that would help you guys. :shrug: Still we like squiffy cycles here!

Hands - Do you guys get any childbirth classes, or do you have to make your own research? Do you have any ideas at all what you would like to do?

Personally I loove coffee and do drink tea - but no more than 3-4 cups a day max pre-TTC. I swapped to decaf tea at home before we started to TTC (I found that I preferred the taste when I had tea made from tea bag) so normally half of my hot drinks were caffeine free anyway - though I'd have at least one proper coffee, often with an extra shot each day. 

When I first got pregnant I went off the idea of coffee and tea. It didn't make me sick - I just didn't fancy it. Instead I drank hot squash and then started having a decaf tea at work, and the odd proper tea. Around 10 wks I started fancying it again, so would drink a small cup of coffee in the morning and a tea in the afternoon, but I haven't touched coffee-shop coffee since (I can't tand the taste of decaf and I don't want to risk going off proper coffee. I love it too much!). I also have never been a fizzy drink fan - so I haven't found reducing caffeine that hard and I stay within the daily recommended limit.


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - The classes around here are few and far inbetween and i honestly don't feel up to going to one. I'll probably opt to practice breathing exercises at home by myself.

If it were a perfect world, i would love to have a water labor and then deliever on my back in a hospital with a midwife talking me through it all and a doctor at site if anything went wrong.

However this world isn't perfect, and that scenerio is no where to be found. The hospital that my insurance will cover (military), does not have a water birth option. The midwife im seeing during my pregnancy won't be able to help me to deliever. In fact i won't even meet the person who is going to deliever my baby until i check into the hosptial. The prenatal and the labor and delievery at my hosptial have different staff, and there is no telling which labor staff member you'll get. It just depends who is on call and who is available when you go in to deliever.

It kind of stinks, but going into it all knowing this... i'm trying not to let it bother me and just focus on things i can control. I know i could go outside of my insurance and pay out of pocket to get something more along the lines that i want, but with me quiting my job, it wouldn't be fesible. I rather just go along with it all.

Anyways.. some options i can control are:

Lighting - dim or bright.. i'll play that by ear.

Music - I can and will bring my mp3 player.

Visitors &#8211; Husband there the whole time. Family can come in during early stages of labor and after the birth.

Food & Drink &#8211; Liquids and hard candy only, so if they do need to do an emergancy c-section it will be safer for me and baby if i have an empty stomach.

Enema &#8211; To have if possible, that way i won't poop myself.

Umbilical cord &#8211; Husband cut.

Bonding &#8211; To clean or not to clean baby before placing baby skin to skin??? I'm not sure yet. Opinions or Suggestions anyone?

Pain management &#8211; None, if possible. Nacotics if i just can't handle it.... but i have a high pain tolerance.


Am i missing anything?


----------



## MrsBea23

Nic - hmmm maybe I will give pethadine a miss then I really don't want to be out of it during the birth. I think I will hire a TENS I found a website that does 6 weeks for 20 pounds, then I can use it at home before I head to the hospital so I can stay at home for as long as possible. I couldn't think of anything worse than getting to the hospital and they say you are not dialatd enough and you have to go home so I am going to try and stay at home for as long as possible.

CH - I still drank when TTC although cut down a bit. The weekend before I got my BFP I went out and had a few drinks but it just didn't sit right and I ended up going home early becuase it just wasn't agreeing with me so maybe our bodies know when to stop! I have never drunk tea or coffee but I still drink Diet coke/Pepsi Max, one every second day mmmmm.

Hands - How is the tummy today hun? We are the same here in Scotland we don't meet our midwife until we get to the hospital and on top of that you have to call your hospital before you go up and if its full you get sent to a different hospital so you don't even know where you are going to give birth until the time lol. Oh yeah and we can't get an enema lol, they say if you really want one you have to do it yourself at home lol. I think pretty much everyone poops on the table so i am not really that bothered it is just one of those things (although I don't know how it gets cleaned up lol).

Snow - I think your chart looks fine except for that funny temp on the 8th, other than that it just looks like a slow rise to me.

Bex - It has been super cold the last week so surely that has had an effect on your temps overall. Apart from that one low temo your chart looks good.

:wave: lisette


----------



## InHisHands

The tummy has been better since breakfast, but making a lot of unsettling noises LOL

There are times i think i feel gurgly bubbles but when i sit still to concentrate, they stop (maybe wishful thinking) or the only thing i can feel is my heart beating. I think my baby is paraylized and wont ever move at this rate lol


----------



## NotNic

That TENS machine sounds like a great price. I think I'm going to ask the mw at my next appointment what they do at the birthing centre, but I'd be tempted to get one for home too. I hate the idea of going in early and either being sent back, or having to wait hours in the hospital with no progress.

Sorry to be so negative on pethidine Bea. I'm sure it must suit some people - otherwise they wouldn't offer it. I just feel like it's not right for me. 

Instead of paying out for hypnotherapy classes - I'm going to order a book from amazon and get a feel for it first. TBH - I'm a little sceptical, but even if it doesn't work at least it gives my OH a proper job while I'm in labour. If I feel like I want to hear more than we'll look at classes.

Hands - Down in London, we don't get to meet our delivering midwife either - unless by fluke they happen to be one of the ones that do a tour of the labour wards with you. I am allocated a midwife for my pre and post natal care, because she is assigned to my GP's but I don't think thats overly common either. I think that's why birthing classes are so popular. I'll be doing the private NCT ones (National Childcare Trust) and the free NHS one - but I don't think they are essential. I know quite a few people that didn't bother. They thought it might scare them.

Also I began to feel something at 17 weeks, and only today did I feel something that I felt a lot more convinced was Pip. Give it time. You'll have bruised ribs before you know it!

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## InHisHands

CH, Bex, Snow - Any TWW symptoms?

Nic, Lisette, Bea - For baby clothes is there anything you are going to avoid? For example, i used to work in a development center taking care of 6weeks-18month year olds. I absolutely hated when a baby came dressed in an outfit that had a zipper that ran from the top all the way down the leg (like nighties), because it meant not only having to take the one leg out, but both legs and folding up the outfit behind the baby and it was a huge hassel getting both legs in and out compared to snaps. I also disliked clothing that had a LOT of snaps. When buying clothes i am going to look for clothing that has no more than 5 snaps and clothing that is eslastic pull off/on.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - I do actually think I am having some TWW symptoms, although as usual I have no idea if they are in my head! Boobies have definiely grown and busting out of my bra, which is making me feel positive, but they are also tender, like when AF is coming so who knows. I also think I am peeing more, and i think I have a few twinges that might be IC?? haha - one moment I am convincing myslef I am pg then I am definitely not!!

Bea - i think the cold spell really has affected temps, but I had a lovely rise this morning which put me in a really good mood. Now even if I dont discount Saturday, FF still puts me at Oving last week as expected, so that puts my mind at rest a lot (as didnt get chance to BD at all at the weekend). 

Snow - how are your temps looking today? Were you taking any supplements or anything that might have affected your temps, Im wondering if the Agnus Castus had an effect at all?

CH - any TWW symptoms for you? I know what you mean about being an old married couple now. Me and Hubby really appreciate our Saturday nights in in front of the TV! But defineitly is useful in terms of cutting down drinking anyway! we live in a village so mostly have to drive when we go out, so I normally do the driving now, which saves any questions around why Im not drinking!

Nic - it sounds like there is so much to consider for you guys, I would definitely be interested in finding out about the hyponotherapy, so let me know what you think once you have read more about it!

Lisette - you doing ok hun?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - No, nothing yet. :(

Bex - I took B6 this cycle to try to lengthen my LP and that's it. Great raise today on your chart and sounds like you have awesome symptoms too - my boobs were killing me from like 3dpo when I got my BFP which was totally out of the ordinary for me.

AFM, FF confirmed OV on CD14 this am. I am still unsure if it was that day or yesterday. I played around and disgarded that one temp that I was unsure about and it still gives me crosshairs at CD14. Eh whatever. Not feeling too confident the cycle as we only BD'd that day and not the day before. I guess we'll just wait and see. My temps aren't as high in my LP as I would like either and too high in my Follicular phase. I feel my MC really screwed me up and it sucks.


----------



## NotNic

Hang in there Snow. :hugs: You're not out until the witch is in! 

Bex - Will do. I love a bit of research! :) Yay for a great temp rise today. 

Hands - Haven't really thought about clothes yet. Zips on babies seem a bit rough to me. I've also already mentioned to OH's grandmother who knits for all her g-grandchildren, that I can't wear wool and tried to drop hints for cotton blends in case she is thinking about knitting for Pip too. Also quite a few of the baby shops here do dungarees etc that have poppers all down one side, so you just lay the baby on top of the outfit, fold over the top and then do the poppers up at the side and underneath. Much easier than trying to convince LO's to put their arms and legs into clothes! We'll probably get a few outfits like that to start us off.


----------



## NotNic

Lisette - Is all okay? xx


----------



## CHDickey

Hey there ladies,

I have really tried not to look too much into TWW symptoms any more. Every time I do, I get let down, so to be honest. I am just expecting AF as usual. I am not optimistic at all. I am really tired of getting my hopes up. To be honest, I am really over this whole trying thing....I am in a bad mood can't you tell? I mean it has been 7 months and we have had NOTHING to even hint we are able to concieve. I do not even test early anymore, it is a waste of money and not worth it because guess who shows up EVERY month....AF!!

Sorry for bringing everything down, I am just down and out today:(


----------



## NotNic

CH - Don't feel like that honey. Remember what your doctor said. You just need to give yourself time. I was so stressed thinking it wasn't going to happen for me, and I missed out on things and spent weeks obsessing. The month I lost all track of what was going on was the month we ended up getting pregnant. I wouldn't be surprised if it was the pressure I was putting on myself to get pregnant, that was actually stopping me from being pregnant. You need to book yourself in for a treat. Something just for you - like a haircut, a manicure or plan a treat for you and hubby. Something for you to look forward to rather than worrying about AF. I also bought myself budget testers in the end which I didnt trust to be accurate early - which meant I wasn't tempted to poas too early!


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - Awwww sorry you are having a low day hun :hugs:. It is so hard to stay positive all the time and there is no need, we are here and have enough PMA for you. I do know exactly how you feel though I went to the doctor after 6 months I was getting so annoyed by it all and then I was back at the docs at 8 months and was waiting for an appointment at the hospital and bam it happened. I am sure it is going to happen for you soon though and when it does you will appreciate it so much and be such a great mummy.

Nic - I was looking on ebay today and I might even buy a TENS machine then I will have it for the next one as well, it looks like you can get one for about 30 and then you need to buy the pads on top for about 5. If I get one I can send it down to you when you need it. I think I want the mamma tens or the elle tens. One of my NCT classes is going to be on all the different pain releif options so i will have a better idea about it all after that. DH just said to me at dinner he is looking forward to Thursdays class, I am so pleased he is not hating it lol.

Hands - I am not a fan of denim on little kids especially girls and yes I doubt I would get anything with zips for a baby oh and definitely no leather. I haven't actually seen anything with zips when I have been looking at clothes though. I have bought 8 sleepsuits and about 10 dresses so far, the dresses vary in size though. Little girl clothes are soooooo cute he he. Don't stress about not feeling movement yet, I have an anterior placenta and didn't really feel her properly until about 20 or so weeks.

Bex - Holy batman that is one heck of a temp rise it is looking good :thumbup:. When is AF due when are you going to test? My bb's where so sore the whole time in the month I got my BFP and I got hearburn around CD 9 or so.

Snow - You Bd'd the day before that didn't you? honestly I really think there would still of been lots of swimmers in there and then with a fresh batch on the day you are totally in with a huge chance hun.

Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: to you girls.

Lisette - I hope the MS hasn't got a grip on you hun.


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - sorry you are having a down day Hun :hugs: iknow how you feel, I have some days where I feel like giving up all together, but always remember that you WILL have a baby, it will happen, and when it does, that little bubba will be so loved, and so wanted. :hugs:

Snow, hooray for crosshairs, I know you not happy with your bd pattern, but I think the day before could have been good! I'm think high temps for the both of us!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Don't give up hope. It may take your body a little bit to readjust, but just remember that you CAN get pregnant, and that it will happen in HIS timing and just keep your chin up.

On my BFP month, i had no symptoms besides a lot of mucus (cold like). In fact for 3 days i felt like AF was coming and kept finding brown tinge in my discharge. It was like why oh why hasn't she came yet? -- DUH!!! After 3 days i finally broke down and tested. Each pregnancy is different so don't lose out hope until the witch comes. You might not have any symptoms this next time around at first.

CH - I know its hard hun and i don't blame you one bit for not testing early anymore. It's so hard when you get the witch and you just want to cry over and over again and give up.

I know for me, after the 3rd month of TTC i started becoming jaded, and the tension just grew month after month. I finally at month 9 went in to start my infertility testing. Trying to figure out what was wrong (if anything) made me feel productive, even though AF still showed up. On month 10 at 16dpo, i took my test and got my BFP and didn't believe it! Now 13 weeks later and a big fat belly, there's no denying it. Your turn is coming! Keep your chin up. You still got us cheering for you.


----------



## NotNic

Hands I got a late BFP too. I took a test on 10dpo because I had a night out with the girls and wanted to see if I could have a drink. Got a BFN. I then tested again at 17dpo and got my BFP. I used a cheap test, but according to the ttc threads it was one of the best early response tests out there. I wouldn't test early again next time. 

Xx


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. I do appreciate them. Truly, but I think I need to just back away from everything and take some time. I just remember starting this thread back in August and I have never seen what a BFP looks like. Not once. I will be back on when I am happier and more put together. 

Thanks for all your love and support!


----------



## InHisHands

Okay CH, take all the time you need. We are here for you when you are ready.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls, sorry I went MIA on ya again! Days just seem to get the better of me & there has been lots of craziness at work with my boss & him spilling the beans to management ect ect! Uuggg anyway rough few days for sure! Hope you guys are all well, I did a quick catch up & hope I haven't missed anything :)

Bea- been catching up on sleep anytime I can still! Ms has been ok except last night I was really sick for the first time & was soo pleased! Lol really jealous of ur shoe collection too! FX ur feet stay the same for sure :)

Nic sorry I worried u :(
How you feeling girlie?

Bex sorry to make ya worry too hun, I'm ok :) wow u really have given up all caffeine? I think Canadian doctors are really diffrent as my dr & my friends have all said a cup a day is perfectly fine!? I'm trying to limit myself anyways ofcourse!

Ch I would stop drinking or try to right after I thought I O'ed...later I read it was really uneccesary so enjoy ur last few :) I'm sorry you are feeling so crummy sweetie, I know ttc can have its really low days :hugs:

Hands how's ur tummy? I may be a few days too late! Lol sorry - sounds like u have a great attitude & quite the checklist going for the labor & birthing! I may need to take some notes! Great clothing tips too! Man I have a lot to think of once I can relax a little! Lol 

Snow not to worry about ur temps my first few cycle after the mc were totally not making sense to the point FF was saying a I didn't O at all...uummm apparantly I did! Lol - cover ur bases girl :)

AFM tonight I'm having a really hard time not freaking out! I went for bw this morning & my regular nurse is always lovely & calls me around 3pm with my #...well by 4pm no call so I start calling & ofcourse she's gone home & the girl picking up phones says it says "pending" so maybe call later! Gggrrr so back & forth tonight & finally she calls a nurse at the central lab to ask & the answer is "they don't have the final #...like the results weren't conclusive" uuummmmm ok but its one hgc test...either u got a # or u didn't! I'm trying soo hard to stay calm & just speak to my nurse at 7:30 tmmr morning...for now lots of prayer & belief that computer systems & employees are crappy everywhere right? Must be some stupid thing & everything is just fine! Eeekkkk long night ahead :( Atleast I bought a snoogle which is helping me sleep AMAZINGLY! U girls must google that name & see if u can get ur hands on one where u live asap!!!

Lots of love & dust you guys, will update tmmr I promise! xoxo


----------



## NotNic

That's okay Lisette. Just wanted to make sure you were okay. I like hearing your updates. It probably doesn't seem like it to you, but to me your weeks are adding up quickly! 'Pending' sounds very much to me like 'erm we haven't got round to processing them yet'. If they were inclusive or a faulty test (like they broke or lost the vial) then they would have gone back to your nurse and requested another blood test. Sounds to me that your blood tests are causing you more stress than you need. Once you have a scan you'll feel so much better and less like a pin cushion.

:hugs: CH - like the other girls said we're here if you need us. I believe in a BFP for you and will be sending dust and pma your way.

AFM - today is salary review day, which means today is the day I tell my secretary's manager. We were going to wait for the scan, but there is going to be a whole restructure this spring, so I figure I really should tell them before they make a decision. Wish me luck! Xx


----------



## NotNic

oops double post!


----------



## NotNic

So salary review went well, but I only ended up having it with one manager so we've scheduled a catch up for tomorrow morning instead with both of them. Pip and I need to think slim thoughts for another 24 hours! Not easy - as I feel like this week I've grown. Of an evening I get more bloated and look a month further along than I am. When I relax and put my yoga pants on I look huge and some of my tops aren't long enough to cover the bump! 

Hope you guys are having a great day. How are you guys doing in the TWW? xx


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - my tummy is a lot better, thanks for asking. Nic is right, you'll feel a lot better when your scan happens. Not long now.

Nic - I can't believe you were able to hide it this long!!! Wow girl you can keep a secret in a lot longer than me.

AFM my belly is getting HUGE and im starting to pack on pounds.. not sure how to stop it! i gained 2.5 lbs last week. Yesterday at work (after a 3 day weekend) i was asked by 5 different people if i was sure i wasnt carrying twins. If i get asked that one more time, im gonna hurt someone lol Unless my twin is invisible and has no heartbeat, i don't have twins. Grrr. Just one baby in there.

My belly is so swollen and hard and belly button is so shallow.. i look like a whale and my belly button is my blow hole.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - I bet you look so cute with your belly bump!

Nic - Sorry your have to wait til tomorrow. Slim thoughts being send you and pips way!

Lisette - Hope you hear from your nurse/Dr. soon! I know exactly how you feel about waiting! I am sure everything is fine and someone just didn't spin your bloods quite yet. It happened to me - I didn't hear from them for 5 days!!

It's so funny hearing you girls talk about the snaps and zippers. My cousin told me to get a bunch of outfits with zippers because in the middle of the night when you are half asleep changing dippers matching up those snaps are pain in the butt she said! 

Bex - I love that your temp is up again today! I'm totally staking your chart!!

AFM, my temp went up today which I am over the moon about! Got the 1st of I'm sure a ton of medical bills from the miscarriage yesterday - it was just a reminder that I should be like 18 weeks and almost half way done and finding out the sex soon. It just sucks - I have to pay all this money and won't even have a baby to show for it. Trying to be positive but it's hard. I am super scared as to how much this is going to cost too - this one was a few hundred for the ultrasound and an office visit. I had like 3 of them - so I know 2 more will be coming soon. Ugh!! Our insurance is so shitty!! 

Symptom spot - I've been super tired the past 3 nights. I've fallen asleep on the couch all those nights which I never ever do and went to bed earlier than usual. Not sure if its a symptom or just plain tired from being so incredibly busy lately! But it gives me hope!


----------



## NotNic

Thank you for your slim thoughts! 

Hands my belly button gives me the heebie jeebies! It's just not right for me to be able to see my belly button that closely. ;) This week has been the hardest to hide it. I feel quite uncomfy in my work clothes. Next week, after my scan I can let it all hang out. I don't mind looking fat on Friday or early next week! You did not look big at all in your last picture. You had a great bump shape, but that was about it. We were always going to pile the weight on at this point. Some people would have put on 10lbs plus by now. There's no way you're big enough to have twins. Some people are just silly. It's amazing how they can make comments about your weight and size because your pregnant and think it's acceptable.

Snow - Your insurance system sure does suck. I hope that the other bills aren't too bad and you have some positive news to distract you from paying for them.

Yay for temp rises and new symptoms! Hurry up next week :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY for temp rises girlies :thumbup:

AFM well the call to the burse and my # are doing good I think 62,780...I know the doubling is a lot slower now that I'm further along so positive thoughts to next week's scan now :coffee:

Meanwhile as I tried to fall asleep early I got a call from H who was stuck at the train station cuz our car was STOLEN!!!!!!! :dohh: Been such a long night and morning making calls!!! Insurance won't cover, some loophole on H's policy from his old car that just got transferred over recently....a bit of a nightmare :growlmad:

Hope you all are having much better days and I can't wait to see lovely new round bump pictures :happydance:


----------



## NotNic

Lisette - I've just spotted that our scans are on the same day. Ages away!! What time is yours? Mine is 3.30pm UK.

What a bummer about the car. xx


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I'm sorry that the medical bills are just now coming in. What a lousy reminder of all that you have been through. You would think in this day and age the hospital could give you a bill within 24 hours of service.

Lisette - GREAT news about your number! HORRIBLE news about your car! Keep us updated on the situation.

Nic - i will admit my belly has gotten a lot bigger! My hubby even has commented on it... but my weight isn't off from where it's suppose to be. Did you let people at work know today? I get a lot of people from work patting my belly. It doesn't bother me, but it does suprise me that so many could be so bold to just walk up and pat without even asking or saying hi to you first!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Hope all is well! 

Nic - Let us know what your big wigs have to say today about pip!

Bex - Hooray for another raise! Anymore symptoms yet? Boobies still sore?

Lisette - What awful news about the car being stolen. That sucks hard core! What's the new news on it? GREAT about the levels - You are going to fine girl next week. I am so happy for you and you are really giving me hope that we can do this again and have a take home baby. 

Hands - I like my personal space. I think I'm going to have a hard time with people touching me and not giving me warning or asking. I know me and I know I will make a nasty face when they do it. I won't even touch close friends bellies - I feel weird doing it!! 

CH - How ya hanging in there girl? Big hugs sent your way. I had a bad day yesterday afternoon and had to call my Mom to chat it out with someone. I wouldn't stop crying on lunch break about my bills. 

Mrs. Bea - Hey there! 

Anyone got any good plans for the weekend? Our 5th anniversary is tomorrow! Holy cow! Where did the time go! Hubby made a reservation at our favorite seafood restaurant downtown. Hooray -Lobster Bisque and Ginger Glazed Salmon and Molten Lava Cake for me!! Saturday we are going to a friends house for dinner. I told hubby not to make too many plans bc we have swamped with things to do since before X-mas.

AFM, another temp raise. Yippee! I feel asleep on the couch last night yet again. I woke up today with a stuffy nose and thought I was getting sick. Another symptom - quite embarrassing - I had the farts last night and we had a totally normal meal of Chicken, veggie and sweet taters. Might not mean anything at all!! 

I think tonight might be a meatloaf kinda night. :)

I am finally into Season 2 of TOWIE. Dang, that girl Chloe got some lips and boobs! She just might float away!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girls :hugs: Its been a really rough couple days but I think we'll be ok...just happy no one is hurt and the bebe seems to be good in there! That's all I truely care about....less than a week to hear that hb and then my world can start to feel a little normal again :cloud9:

Snow hunni I'm sooo sorry all this crap is coming up for you now :nope: like seriously how in the world are you supposed to try to heal! That is just brutal!!! I wish we lived closer and could meet for a coffe or juice perhaps :winkwink: Soooo happy your temps are rising nicely and symptoms are sounding great my friend :thumbup: When are ya planning on testing? Lost of :hugs: your way, I know these days are incredibly hard!

Nic :wave: I have a scan on the 25th at 9:15am and my bday scan on the 7th at 8:30 am, which day are we together for?

Hope you girls are all having good days :hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey ladies

Snow - another lovely temp for you :) all those warm thoughts I'm sending you must be working. Sorry to hear about your bills, I can only imagine how hard that would be for you. I think often people in this country take our free healthcare for granted. Good that you have your mum to talk to though, try and stay strong honey and you will have a little bubba soon :hugs:

Lisette - that's awful news about your car! You and hubby deserve some nice time together. Randomly me and hubby were talking about our honeymoon tonight, specifically when we went for curry in Montreal!! I thought of you. We were bored of having variations of meat and chips and came across this Indian, it was great. Felt like home, haha! (lots of curry here in birmingham). 

Hands - it sounds like we might be due for another bump pic if you have grown a lot :haha:

Nic - did you break the news today???? 

Bea - any news your end?

CH - thinking of you :hugs:

afm, I had to cheat FF again today, because it move my ov date to CD 19, so back to discard Saturdays temp again. Boobs still tender and hubby has taken to calling them "the boulders" as they are rock solid. Also I had loads of CM today (creamy), don't know if that's a good sign or not :shrug:

Anyway it is Friday tomorrow, plus I made shepherds pie for tea tonight which was nice. Bring on the weekend, can't wait!

Oh and snow, TOWIEs chloe certainly is an interesting one! Still find it hilarious we have got you hooked on that!


----------



## NotNic

Hello!

My meeting went well. Thank you for asking. They were very pleased and very surprised. I really thought that they were going to say something about how late I was in telling them, but they were really supportive and won't tell HR until I have had my scan. I think what helped is that we will be going through a restructure in the Spring, and even though I wanted to tell them after my scan, I thought it would be more helpful they knew now and they seemed appreciative of it. Bit of a baptism in fire for the new guy though! :) 

Also while Pip and I were doing our best to thing slim thoughts I think it may have been too late. Scales say we're 2.5lbs up! :blush: Will get hubby to do a nice photo soon.

Snow - Sorry to hear your day was rough, but I hope TOWIE helped you cheer up. I love Chloe. She's hillarious and actually a really sweet girl. If you're in Series 2 does that mean you've met Joey Essex yet? Their conversations make me laugh so much. There is a lot more them in the next series and she always looks baffled by what he comes out with.

Lisette - My scan is on the 25th, but you have yours before me. You'll be scanned while I'm in the waiting room, waiting for mine!


----------



## NotNic

Hellooo Bex. Increased cm does sound positive to me. Arrgh I can't wait to here how you girls get on. Feeling really good for you both!

CH - sending losts of postive and dusty thoughts. Hope you're okay 

Bea - Helloo!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Look at your cantaloupe!:happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

I'll try to post an updated bump picture in the next day or two.


----------



## NotNic

Happy sweet potato day Hands! Xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Lisette &#8211; OMG I am so sorry to hear about the car. Has the insurance accepted that they have to pay out yet? Maybe the police will find it still in good condition. I was off on one the other night because someone from the flats across the road had parked in our drive so I couldn&#8217;t get my car out and DH couldn&#8217;t get his in but when I read your news it certainly put it in perspective. That is great news about your bloods all looking good, do you feel you have relaxed a bit or is it still pretty stressful? Not long until your scan woo hoo.

Nic &#8211; That is great news that they are pleased for you, unless they have recently had kids of their own they don&#8217;t really know about the 2 scans we get now so no one thought it strange at my work that I didn&#8217;t tell until 20 weeks.
I have now put on 25lbs! It is crazy how big I have gotten on my hips and thighs eek so I would be wrapped to have put on the weight you have lol. I am going to get a binding belt for after the birth for sure. 
I am quite big now I will post a picture this weekend if I get a chance. I had a few days of pretty bad pains and then I just seemed to double in size.
In the next two weeks we are doing pain relief at my ante-natal and we all had to pick something and then have to research it and explain it to the group, I picked the TENS machine. But I asked last night about the pethadine and the lady taking the course said we don&#8217;t get pethadine in Scotland because it is just to much for child birth but we can have something else not so full on so I will be interested to hear about that.

Snow &#8211; I am so sorry to hear you are getting bills through now urgh that would be so frustrating. 
Your chart is looking amazing wee hee. Sounds really good that you are so tired as well, I am sooo excited for you girls I can&#8217;t wait until testing time. When are you going to test?
You have to check out Desperate Scousewives I think it is so much better than TOWIE lol.

Hands &#8211; OMG if people touched me I would freak out, I am not a very touchy feely person nor am I overly friendly if you don&#8217;t know me so no-one at work has even attempted to touch me lol. At NY a friends sister was quite drunk and she went to grab a cushion off my lap to see how big I was but I must of pulled a face because she stopped and stepped away pretty quickly ha ha so luckily I have not had a single person in my space yet. 

Bex &#8211; Was that the day that was really cold that you have discarded? Did you keep bd&#8217;ing after you thought you had O&#8217;d anyway? With the discarded temp it is looking pretty good and you are nice and high now, hopefully you will get an implantation dip in the next few days. And increased cm has to be a good sign, did you get that last time? So exciting, when are you testing?

CH &#8211; If you are still reading I hope you are feeling ok hun big :hugs:.

AFM nothing much going on really my hands and feet are now swollen which is pretty common so I am not worried have my next midwife appointment on the 30th. Have a pretty busy weekend so think I will take a half day today and go for a wander trhough the shops and then head home for a nap before DH gets home. I only have one main thing left to buy and that is the swing and then still have to get some more clothes and so face clothes and bibs/socks etc.


----------



## Srbjbex

Bea - we didnt BD unfortunately (combination of too tired and no time!) so thats worrying me a bit, but yeah, that Saturday was the first day when it was super cold. Who knows, I am testing on Wednesday (if I can hold out that long). When I got my BFP before, it didnt show up until 13 or 14 dpo so no point testing before then really. Seems so far away!


----------



## InHisHands

YAY... it's testing time again!!!! WHOOOHOOOO. *does the happy dance* I so want a triple BFP month, but any BFP at this point would be GREAT!

Bea - I can't believe you are about 3 months away. In some ways time goes by slowly and in other ways it goes by way too fast!

Lisette - how you feeling girl? Your scan is coming up, and i totally want an update.

Nic - how much weight have you put on now? When i get up in the mornings the scale flucuates between 3and5 lbs. I think my doctors would like me at 7... so i think im close enough. How are Pip's kicks? What do they feel like? Still no movement here.... grrr. 


Okay for bump pic updates.... sorry i took them in a rush so they are blurry... but i'll post 15 and 18 weeks... so you can see the difference. The ones in the kahki pants are 15 and the blue jeans are at 18
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1









[email protected]
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2









[email protected]
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









[email protected]
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Friday!!

Hands - Nice bump progression girl!

Bex - I think your chart looks great and increased CM is def a good sign! If my temps stay up I plan to test Wednesday also - it's the same day that AF is due with short LP.

Bea - Can't wait to see your new bump pic's!! 

Ch - Thinking of you! Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend!

Nic - Great news about work!!

Lisette - Hey there!

AFM, Today is my 5th anniversary! Yippee!! Excited for the weekend too! :happydance:


----------



## NotNic

Hiya everyone. Before I forget - Happy Anniversary Snow! :flower: Hope you and hubby have a great weekend planned!

Hands - Fab pictures. Look how great bump is coming along! How are you feeling with everything at the moment?

Bea - To be honest I've only put 5lbs on so far, but doubling my total weight gain in a week was a total shock. Also bump doesn't really look that small in the morning anymore and this week my clothes have started to feel uncomfortable, so I think this is the point the pounds really start piling on. I'm really interested to hear what they say in your classes on pain relief. I've read a bit about binding belts too, and they are not as barbaric as I thought they'd be! I might consider one myself ;)

I am so looking forward to next Wednesday now peeps. Two testers and two scans. It's going to be a great day! I have such good feelings about your symptoms and your charts going in the right direction.

CH - Hope you're doing well. Let us know if you have any positive news, or if you need a chance to chat. We're missing you, but we understand what it's like to need a break.

Big weekend love to all of you! xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Happy Anniversary Snow!!!! whoohoo!

Next week will be exciting for sure!

Nic - I was suprise when i gained a whole pound in just a few days. I think you are right though, this is the part of the pregnancy that the weight will start piling on. Booo.

CH - you are missed girl!

AFM - im feeling good overall. I feel guilty about not eating as many veggies as i should still and yesterday wherever baby was laying hurt. When i gently pressed down, it felt like the type of pain you get when you get a shot in a muscle. Then baby would move to another place and i would push where it was hurting and it didnt hurt anymore, but when i pushed where baby was at, it hurt. It concerned me a little but the pain wasn't severe. I think perhaps baby is just getting bigger and is stretching out my tummy muscles. If that is the case, i should start to feel him or her soon. Bea, Nic.. did you have this?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - LOVE your bump!! You look fab :thumbup:

Snow - happy anniversary! Hope you are having a lovely celebratory weekend with your hubby. Your chart is still looking good too. It's going to drag till testing though isn't it! 

Today we went for a lovely long walk down by Blenheim palace, then undid all that good work and had a Chinese tonight, haha! Temp still on a slow downward trend, but well above cover line so that's good. Boobs have now lost their firmness, and are a more tender, so more like pre-AF.


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - I am sure you would of O'd when you got the ewcm so i am sure it will be fine. Some thing i did when TTC and have acutally carried it on through the pregnancy is baby aspirin. I wouldn't say do it but I would say google baby or low dose aspirin and pregnancy and see what you think, I felt it was for me but there are lots of people that say no way.

Snow - Happy Anniversary I hope you had an amazing weekend? How long have you been together? Where did you meet? DH and I met a party in Derby, England after he became friends with my sister when they where both living in Canada, we have been together 10 years and married for 3 last September.

Hands - look at you, looking great. Whenever I have had a scan I have found it quite painful with the pressing, I don't really push her around to much lol.

Nic - I think I transitioned from normal to maternity clothes from about 20 to 24 weeks. have you got any maternity stuff yet? I got my jeans form Next and then most of my tops from mothercare and H&M and got some work stuff at Dorothy Perkins and Topshop.

:wave: lisette and CH.

AFM well here is a pic of me this morning so 27 + 4. People are still telling me how neat I am but i feel huge lol especially when I get on the scales eek.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0052.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrs Bea - Looking great! We have been together for 9 years and married for 5. We used to work together back in the day so that is how we met. A girl I know used the aspirin as well and it worked for her after 4 mc's. I think you just have to stop it sometime in the 3rd tri.

Bex - Your chart took a great turn today! I love it! I am getting so excited for you! It looks awesome compared to last months at the same time. I really have a great feeling for you this month! Your right these next few days are going to be pure torture! Your walk sounds really nice and I love Chinese food too! 

Hands - Baby is prolly just growing and needs more room in your tiny belly!!

Nic - Hope you fit in some shopping for new clothes! 

Lisette and CH - Hope you both had great and busy weekends!!

AFM, I was feeling really great about things this month and had a few what I thought were symptoms but yesterday and so far today haven't felt anything and my chart is looking fine. Just going to have to wait it out and see. But doubt is settling in. 

We had a wonderful anniversary. Thanks for all the kind wishes.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow- me and hubby also met at work, 5 years ago, and both still work there now in fact :). Your charts looks nice still, I think doubt always sets in with me around this time in the TWW, I always start off really positive, then less so as the TWW progresses. But I have never had temps stay this high at this stage.....argh! 

Bea - thanks for the tip, I will certainly have a read up on baby aspirin, I haven't read anything about it at all before now, so will be an interesting read. I agree with your friends and think that you do still very neat to say how far along you are! In fact, you look quite similar to my best friend when she was at the same stage as you, and she had a little boy (although in fact he was rather big!)

I hope everyone else is enjoying their weekends, can't believe it is Monday again tomorrow! Now I am going to go and make some fish pie for tea, mmmmm.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just realized I had left over Chocolate Cake I made for a dinner party last night for Breakfast and Potato Chips for a snack. Would def say that AF will be coming shortly!!


----------



## NotNic

Not necessarily Snow. For about 3 or 4 days before I tested I was starving and had a real thing for Starbuck's calorific salted caramel and pecan squares. Yum!

Hands - I can't really tell where baby is so I haven't been able to press and get Pip to move. Sometimes it feels like Pip doesn't like the way I'm laying, so I move. I think baby sits quite far back. Yesterday I was huge, but today my stomach is smaller and I can feel pressure on my bladder.

Bea - I agree. What a fab bump! I would be very pleased if I get one like yours! I have a few maternity bits I got for Christmas some fab smart dresses and jeans. I need to buy sone more work bits though and I've seen some nice bits on asos. I will have to look at next. I hadn't thought about trying there. I did see some beautiful maternity underwear online. I love buying pretty sets. They cheer ne up almost as much as shoe shopping!

Xx 

Still feeling good things for Wednesday people!


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning ladies. 

So I caved in and tested early, couldn't resist poas any longer.....


And it was a :bfp: !!!!!! I can't believe it! 

Strange mixture of emotions, nervousness, excitement, worry...please stick around little bean! Great start to the week, hoping you will be following me snow and CH!


----------



## NotNic

Amazing, amazing news Bex! I've got goosebumps! So blooming thrilled for you!! What brilliant news to start our Mondays! xxxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Omg bex that is great news congratulations. 

You must be sooooo excited wee hee.


----------



## snowflakes120

Srbjbex said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> So I caved in and tested early, couldn't resist poas any longer.....
> 
> 
> And it was a :bfp: !!!!!! I can't believe it!
> 
> Strange mixture of emotions, nervousness, excitement, worry...please stick around little bean! Great start to the week, hoping you will be following me snow and CH!

OMG!!!! Congrats girl!!!! I just knew it!!! OMG!!! So happy for you!!! Send any leftover baby dust me and CH's way!!!


----------



## InHisHands

WHOOOOOHOOOO!! Bex!!! I can't stop smiling. Im so excited! :headspin: *does the happy dance* I'll be sure to pray that this little one sticks. Does this mean your little one is due late September?


----------



## InHisHands

Snow do i see that your chart went back up today? Is that normal for it to take a dip and then go back up for you?


----------



## NotNic

I've just looked at Snow's chart and I'm soo confused! :wacko: Could that indicate an implantation dip? x


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks so much ladies - I think this one is going to take a while to sink in. I know I am going to regret saying this, but I really hope I get some morning sickness, just to give me some comfort. I never had a single bit with my previous pregnancy. 

Snow, I think high temps are good regrardless, my temps were crazy this month, unusual for me. Im sending soooo much babydust your way! I really want you to be joining me!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex i hope you get some symptoms soon too... i know it was nerve wrecking for me and i can't imagine how it will be for you this time through. Not sure if it will make you feel any better or not, but with my lil one i didnt hardly have morning sickness and things were okay. So if this one doesn't have it either, it doesn't mean something will be wrong.

Here's to a tired, sickly, crampy, achy HEALTHY 3 months to you! ... followed by a much calmer healthy 6 months!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - I am back just to say that I am so very happy for you!! I really hope me and CH can join you!! I hope you get MS too - I too didn't get it with my last pregnancy!! 

Now for my temp's. I had alot of cramping and twinges last night for a few hours and I even went to bed with them. Because my temp went back up today I am thinking and praying and hoping that what I was feeling was implantation. I am CD9 today. I am very excited to see what tomorrow's temp brings - it should be going down if AF is coming - she is due on Wednesday. After I took my temp this AM I couldn't go back to sleep - I was soooo excited that it went up!! This is not normal for me but what the heck has been normal since my MC. I am trying not to get too excited but I am soooooooooooooo excited already and I haven't even gotten a BFP. But in the back of my mind I am still afraid I am setting myself up for disappointment and AF will still arrive but later bc of the B6 I am taking. I hate waiting!!


----------



## InHisHands

Awww snow, i don't want to set you up for a fall either.... but i do have high pma for you. Either way, we will be here cheering you on and supporting you.


----------



## NotNic

That sounds so promising Snow! I had IB spotting on CD10 and I used to have a slghtly shorter LP (Average 12 days), so dates-wise this would be the perfect time for you to have an implantation dip! I love how positive and excited you are and squiffy cycles seem to work out well for us. I can't wait for tomorrow's temps or Wednesday now either! 

CH - Hoping you are feeling positive too. I think Snow's positivity is infectious! :happydance: Lots of dust and good thoughts coming your way too right now. xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:


Bex OMG I just chart stalked you before even getting to your news on the thread!!!! CONGRATS my friend!!!!! Its a huge mix of emotions, I'm here if you wanna chat about any of it! Will you do early hgc tests? You honeymooned in Montreal? Beautiful city to be a tourist especially in the summertime!


Hands awesome news about your bump getting bigger&#8230;enjoy every moment sweetie! I can&#8217;t wait for Wednesday to come already and pray to give you guys a good update!

Snow thank you for the PMA sweetie, I need all I can get! I&#8217;m a wreck these days! Happy 5th anniversary love! Amazing how times flies right! I'm praying hard for you girl! Let this be the month for you all!!!!!

Nic great news that your meeting went well! I hope I&#8217;ll give ya good news while you wait for your scan on Wednesday! xoxo

Bea thanks hunni, no good news on the car front&#8230;just had to take this one as a very hard lesson learned! OMG ur latest pic is soo&#8230;NEAT&#8230;you look awesome hunni!

CH - Hope ur well...T&P ur way girlie!

Back to Monday and swamped at work...atleast its passing the days quickly! Thank you for all the support :hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Lisette - Thanks honey. I don't know about testing and such, see what the doc says when I am there but I doubt they will do weekly testing. We had a big road trip on honeymoon and as part of that had 2 nights in Montreal. (plus Boston, Quebec, Ottawa, Toronto, niagara, pittsburgh, Washington and new york!! All in 2.5 weeks!) shame I didn't know you then!

Snow - I am going to be super stalking your chart...i can't wait to see what happens. Stay high!!!! Definitely think that twinges could be IB. Dust to you!

Thanks all for the lovely kind thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!!!

First of all thanks for giving me time!!! I truly appreciate it!!

Wtg BEX!!! I am sooooo pumped for you!!!

Hubby went to doctor today. Got the order for full sperm analysis just have to take sample and drop off! Crossing fingers all is good!!

Afm just waiting on AF. On cd 25 and 13 dpo. Have gotten two bfn one on Friday morning with fmu and one on Saturday mid day. Spotted one time yesterday after going to bathroom, sorry tmi!:(. Other than that waiting for the witch!


----------



## InHisHands

Hey welcome back CH! We are glad to have you back.

Whoo hooo on your hubby checking out his little guys. I found it much more comforting to have SOMETHING... anything done to try to figure out what the matter was. Fingers are crossed! Keep up updated!

I'm sorry to hear that it sounds like the witch is coming again. It's the pits, but im still hoping she'll stay away.


----------



## NotNic

CH I tested on CD10 with fmu on an early response test and I didn't get a +ve the month I was pregnant so anything is possible. Just take each day as it comes. Brilliant news about your hubby having an appointment. I agree with Hands - doing something or putting a proper plan in action really does help. Having seen my doctor helped me to stress less each month as I knew someone understood and was willing to get us tested. Good luck to you and Snow. We are rooting for you both!

Lots if love everyone xxxx


----------



## CHDickey

I know ladies. I think once we can rule out DH and his swimmers I will be much, much, much better. I am a worry wart and that is my biggest problem! 

Normal 26 day cycle and only a hint of spotting on Sunday with 3 bfn... Now on cycle day 27 and 14 dpo. Not sure but think this cycle maybe longer... If no AF by Friday and still bfn don't know what to do!?!?


----------



## InHisHands

Stress can delay on the onset of the witch. I know one time i had AF show up 5 days late and i typically am a regular person... it was just the stress of TTC.

Also, sometimes BFP don't appear until 16dpo, 19dpo, and etc. It just depends on when implantation took place. If your spotting was IB at about 12dpo... then a positive test wouldn't show until like 17dpo at the earliest.

I hated limbo land.... i hope you get your answer soon CH!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - so great to see you back! I hope hubby testing can put your mind at rest, and I think you both thoroughly deserve a holiday!! I can recommend the UK if you fancy it  I live in Shakespeares county so I will take you both to Stratford-upon-Avon for a day :)


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - sorry to see a temp dip, but so far its just a small one.

Bex - Love your ticker :) How did you tell hubby? What did he say?

Bea - have you felt braxon hicks contractions yet? what do they feel like? Yesterday i had a strong cramp up high on my waist line above my belly button.. felt like all my muscles were pulled inward. But it just was once for about 15-20 seconds. Not sure if that is just stretching since its so early.


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome back CH. Glad to see you back in good spirits. So happy that you are being proactive. My best friend has been NTNP for over 2 years and just found out her hubby has low testosterone. I have my annual exam with my Obgyn in March so I figure I will bring up testing me if nothing happens by then. We will have of tried for a total of about 10 months at that point. Seems fair to me to have concerns.

Hands - Thanks - yea, it's just a little drop. Nothing horrible yet.

Bex - Which supplements did you take this month? Was it the Vitex? Love the siggy!

Lisette - Hooray for 9 weeks today! 

Eh, nothing to report. Didn't have a single symptom yesterday so not too sure anymore. NOt sure what Sunday was all about. AF is due tomorrow but I am taking that B6 so it just might actually extend my LP like I want it to. Thinking of holding off testing tomorrow and waiting til Saturday. Really don't want the disappointment.


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - Yay so pleased you are back. I think your cycle sounds very promising I really hope you get your BFP this month but if not at least you can feel positive about doing something getting DH's swimmers checked.

Bex - How are you feeling today has it sunk in yet? Oooh so exciting I will have to change my siggy.

Lisette - Sorry to hear you are so busy at work, what do you do? How are you feeling now, have you got MS yet how is the tiredness.

Snow - Your chart still looks good hun. Have you had any heartburn at all? What is the cm like?

Hands - I get BH all the time, it is usually a tightening around the bottom of my bump and I will feel my stomach and the whole thing is hard as a rock. When I get them I can feel my fundus which is good cause then I measure and make sure I am growing ok lol.

Nic - How are you? Not long until your scan. How are you going with the house hunting?

I really really hope we get out triple BFP this month that would be so awsome.
:dust: :dust: dust:

AFM not much going on I need to stop looking on the internet though I have freaked myself out with all of the stillbirth stories I am reading urgh.

My cleaner comes on a Tuesday and today she had left me a little pair of shoes they are so cute, it was very sweet of her.


----------



## Srbjbex

Bea - no still not sunk in at all!I don't think it will for a while....aim is to get past my mc point and I think then it will start to, but it's a bit surreal. I have been having some cramps, so I hope thats the bean just snuggling in!

Snow - I took vitex and evening primrose oil, but only up to ovulation. It is interesting that the only 2 cycles I have taken these supplements are the 2 cycles I got a bfp. It could be coincidence, but when I ttc again I will definitely use them. I also switched my supplements from the supermarket own brands, to Vitabiotics Pregnacare Conception, Hubby took the male equivalent too, and I carried on with those throughout and still am. Your chart is still looking good though, stay positive! 

Hands - I did my test without telling hubby I was testing. Then when he came into the bedroom I saved I caved in and tested early. He was about to tell me off because he doesn't like seeing me disappointed with a bfn, but then I said 'it was positive'!! There were a few little tears from both of us!

Lisette - Ive been busy at work too the last few days, mainly because others are off sick...hope it will calm down for you soon.

Nic - hope you and you bump are doing well! 

CH - You just remember, squiffy cycles are the best ones on here. Do you take any supplements?


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for BFP magic. So hopeful for you CH and Snow xx

So scan is tomorrow... Not sure whether I'm excited or scared. I'm hoping that it's good news and I can enjoy it. I really hope my fear of something being wrong won't stop me from appreciating it. 

Bea - I would love to tell you to stop reading those scary stories but I know that I would be just the same! Braxton hicks - wow! I can't believe you are that far along already. So exciting.

Lisette - good luck for tomorrow darling. Let us know how you get on xxx

Hands - hope you are well. When's your next appointment?

Bex - I'm still dancing with happiness over your news.

Xxxx


----------



## InHisHands

Make sure you give us updates tomorrow Lisette and Nic!!!

Nic - my next appointment is Feb 1st to get my quad test results. Then my ultrasound is Feb 13th. So far away still.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Just catching up a little...wondering how I'll ever get any sleep tonight?! Soooo surreal its 9weeks today & my scan is tmmr...leaving work & prepping my desk "incase" felt like the last few months were all a blur...just praying really hard tmmr is a much much better day for us than last time! Thank u soo much for all the PMA I promise to update as soon as I get out of the office!

Bex still not sunk in hunni? It will...slowly creep in there :)

CH :wave: we missed ya! Great news having H tested...hope for a nice BFP so it won't matter a thing! How u feeling today?

Bea sweetie there's always fear isint there? Ur baby is gonna be just perfect girl! Cute little shoes??? Aawwww I can't wait for cute little shoes! I work in investments so we trade live on the market & its pretty stressful & disorganized most days! Now my boss in a panic wants to re-vamp & organize everything! What a great idea...but WHEN?! Lol

Nic everything crossed for u too sweetie! Gonna be a great day you'll see :hugs:

Snow stay positive sweetie, temps still looking great...are ya thinking of waiting to test still? 

Hands how u feeling today sweetie? Anymore cramps? Such a lovely sweet potatoe :winkwink:


----------



## CHDickey

Yeah hubby got blood work done and went to drop his swimmers off only to find out that lab doesn't test that anymore?? So we called doctor to see what next?

Yeah I think it's stress. Since the last bad post I have been elected to write new curriculum for the science department, had a professor offer to help publish my research, class started, and to top it off have my principal lincensing test Saturday! Whew!!!


----------



## InHisHands

CH - awww what a bad break.

Lisette, Nic -- i want updates today!!! I'm so excited for you.

AFM I'm still experiencing cramping. Right now its more like a pulled muscle or how your muscle feels after you get a shot... mainly on my right side. I read up on it online and some say it is just the ligaments and muscles stretching/tearing. Others talk about how its eptopic, tearing placenta and etc. I'm trying really hard not to get worked up over it and just mentioning it next week at my appointment as i have no discharge, fever, or blood. I would feel so much better if i could just feel my little one move.


----------



## CHDickey

Hands it will be okay!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow, your temp went back up!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Hands. I really hope you feel better soon. Try not to worry (and I know easier said then done) I am sure everything is fine. Maybe just give your MW a ring and see what she says. I bet it is just stretching. 

CH - Well that sucks about Hubby's deposit. And sorry for all the stress going on right now in your life. I think you need a massage!! 

Bex - Gimme the scoop on your symptoms girl! 

Bea - Yea, some heartburn but I get it alot anyways. CM is creamy. And I think my cervix is high - I am kinda a novice at that.

Lisette & Nic - Hooray for scans today!! Such a big Mid-August testers day!

AFM, AF due today. Temp raise but I think it is a fluke because I slept with my thick fuzzy socks on last night. Usually I wake up and take them off in the middle of the night but I didn't last night so I am afraid that it might have affected the temp alot as when I woke up my feet were like burning up!! We'll see though. Gonna continue to wait it out. Still no real symptoms to go by.


----------



## InHisHands

CH - I do feel really bad for your hubby. It's embarrassing enough to make a deposite. I can't imagine going in and them telling you they didn't want it. I hope things calm down soon for you.

Snow - if you don't start today, will you test tomorrow?


----------



## snowflakes120

InHisHands said:


> CH - I do feel really bad for your hubby. It's embarrassing enough to make a deposite. I can't imagine going in and them telling you they didn't want it. I hope things calm down soon for you.
> 
> Snow - if you don't start today, will you test tomorrow?

I'm debating on it. I want to go out and get a pack of FRER's tonight. I have a CB digi at home that came with my pack of OV tests but I want to wait for that one. I also have 2 EPT tests that my sister gave me before she left for Africa - they expired last month and are either blue dye or I think they might be digi - she just gave them to me in the sleeves with no box or anything. :dohh:


----------



## NotNic

As much I would love to know now Snow, if it's meant to be you'll still be pregnant if you delay your testing and there is a chance if you test too soon you might get a false -ve. That said I do not blame you i'd you tested immediately. It's way to exciting! Even if your socks contributed don't you think that your temps would have probably stayed the same as yesterday rather than going back up? Can't wait to hear though!

Hands - what you are experiencing sounds like what I had at your point. I had two weeks of twinges, cramps and rib ache where everything was moving. After that settled down I felt more movement (I'm hoping was Pip), so you might feel your baby move soon. Definitely call ur mw though if you're concerned.

CH - how are you feeling today? When will you hear back on oh's bloods? 

On my way to the hospital now. Really quite scared. BIG butterfly moments over here! Lisette you must be in there now. Thinking of you! Xx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:
Just a quick update from my phine to tell ya Went great :) perfect measuring 9weeks with strong heartbeat!!! Sssoooo happy! Nic thinking of u love xoxo will catch up soon from the office!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for checking in Lisette!! I am sooooooooo happy for you!!! Hoorayyy!! I bet you are just over the moon!!


----------



## NotNic

Hiya ladies! So scan went well though baby was snoozing in an odd position so they sent me away to have a drink and a walk and after that it was much clearer. Baby is measuring bang on average for everything - 50 percentile so hubby and I might have balanced ourselves out with this one! Also we wanted to stay team yellow and that's just ad well as the baby is currently breech and they couldn't see anyway!

Lisette - fabulous news for you! I hope you can enjoy this a bit more now.

Xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - I had loads of cramping at the start I am sure that is normal, might even be a good sign. :thumbup:

CH - Wow that is allot going on and wow you are driven, will that be really young to be a head teacher? What a shame for DH poor thing I hope he is made of tough stuff and this doesn't put him off, I think it would freak my DH out a little bless him. 

Hands - Didn't you get a surprise scan at one point? If so then there is no way you are having an ectopic they would of picked it up at the time. It just sounds like RLP to me don't worry (ha ha nice coming from me) I am sure all is fine.

Snow - Heartburn was my only sign so hopefully it is a good one for you as well and a high cervix is great. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings.

Lisette - Yay that is awesome news I am so pleased it is all going well, did they give you some pics? Are you going to get a doppler? Wow that is a pretty high stress job you have there not that many female traders over here you must be good.

Nic - That is fantastic, did you get your measurements? Did they give you lots of pics. What was your sonographer like?


----------



## Srbjbex

Bea - thanks for the reassurance! I hope it's burrowed in good now, and not going anywhere!

Lisette and Nic - so pleased to hear about you scans, so happy they went well :happydance::happydance::happydance: lots of lovely healthy babies, that's what we like!

Snow - another high temp, fantastic! I don't think it can be all down to socks! I had heating on and heating off and all sorts this time, I don't really think it makes too much difference, you test whenever feels right for you. Were all here for you! :hugs:

Hands - I think bea is right, if it was ectopic, I'm sure it would have been picked up before now, hope it's not too painful for you honey!

CH - wow you are busy! You obviously work very head, and really have a passion for your job!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

What a day :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Coming into work was really rough...like who can work right now! Apprantly my boss and his demanding clients :haha:

So I've quickly read all the lovely updates and really super happy for high temps and good appt Nic!!! :flower:

CH sooo sorry to hear about the craziness girlie :nope:

Bex how ya feeling today? A little more real? :hugs:

Hands don't worry girlie, did you call your mw just to ask what it could be? Has the pain dubsided a little?

Bea thank you darling...i did get some pics and will try to scan and upload tonight! Soooo sureal :cloud9:


----------



## NotNic

I wrote a long response and it didn't work :dohh:

Bea - the Sonographer was very nice. He was calm and very patient! Because of our family histories we had a LOT of questions, and he did his very best to point bits out to us that we were concerned about.

Our measurements were:

Estimated weight: 379g
BPD (head diameter) - 50.7mm, 50 percentile
Femur length - 32.6mm, 48 percentile
Head circumference - 193.2mm, 51 percentile
Tummy - 160.2mm, 50 percentile

So pretty much where it needs to be. At this stage we don't need any further scans which we're really pleased about.

My mum was desperate for me to find out baby's flavour. When I told her that we couldn't have found out if we wanted to, she made a joke that already baby doesn't behave and knows it's own mind! I think it may already have got signs of showing my obstinance! :) 

Also it looks like Pip might have my nose. I'm really hoping this might be the case. OH doesn't have the most refined profile, bless him. Pip also has a really pouty mouth. OH's top lip is very pouty. He looks like a cherub when he sleeps with his top lip and his long eyelashes. It looks like this baby might have the same and if it has my bottom lip too then it's going to have a great mouth for lipstick! Sods law says with a feminine profile, it's just bound to be a boy now! LOL

Lisette - I'm a PA at an Investment Bank, but in Corporate Finance. The fun never stops does it?! I look after two hectic teams and it always gets worse when we're working on or launching a deal, and we have two on atm. On the upside I'm kept so busy that my brain doesn't have time to dwell on things. I also think my job helped me to focus through first tri. Just because I had MS or heartburn, or any other symptom, the job still needs doing. Deadlines don't disappear, trips don't get cancelled and announcements on the LSE still need to go out! Hopefully you'll find that your job helps your weeks to fly by like mine did. 

CH - Wow. You like to be kept busy too! Good luck with your exam this wkend. I really don't know how you fit everything in. You sure do need a proper holiday. Bea, Bex and I live in some of the best tourist spots in the UK. We could be your private tour guides if you ever come over!

Hope you're all doing well. So excited about this week now! I agree with Lisette. This is a great week for Mid-August testers! xx

Oh and Bea - lovely looking aubergine! :thumbup:


----------



## NotNic

Okay - that was still pretty long. :blush:


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - I'm with Bea. I had menstral type cramps up till about 14 weeks. They were real persistant the first 8 weeks and then slowly began to back off. So cramping can actually be a good sign :)

Bea - I didn't think about the scan. doh! Does the worrying ever end? BTW Congrats on being in 3rd Tri... totally jealous!!! (i believe 3rd tri begins at 28?)

CH - What cycle day are you on? I really am hoping you get your BFP soon. Hang in there! I agree with the others though, you need to just take a vacation, go to a spa, or something. BTW are you ready for state testing season to begin? I get my trainning on it next week.

Lisette- How amazing hearing your baby's heart beat and seeing him or her move around on the screen!!! I was totally the same way after my ultrasound. I couldn't concentrate at work... i was just soooooooo in love. Do you know how many bpm baby's heart was? I can't wait to see the pictures!!

Nic - Are you getting excited now.. has it hit home? Baby is healthy.. no heart defects and has your nose (probably)!!!!! How long did the scan last for? Oh im so jealous... i totally want to see my kiddo. Do you have pictures??? Is it a problem that baby is breeched?

Snowflake - I understand not wanting to get your hopes up. TTC is more of a difficult journey than i ever thought it would be. I'm rooting for you sis and can't wait to see what tomorrow brings (high temps or new cycle on its way).


--- Thanks for the comfort girls. I'm sure the achy feelings im having is stretching due to the fact that i dont have any other discomforts. Either way, i'll bring it up next week at my appointment. As they day went on, even though there are parts that are still achy, it isn't as painful and not as much of my belly aches. Maybe you guys are right and its just baby making room and i'll feel him or her soon. I really don't understand how baby is about 8 inches head to toe and i can't feel him or her move yet. How can you not feel something 8 inches long move in you?


----------



## CHDickey

Shoot not ready at all! We are changing tests this year. They are increasing the rigor o we will see!!

No witch and cd 28 but checked normally 26 day cycle with spotting on cd 24 and 25...And my discharged is almost super light pink but still no blood or major spotting. Only get the light pink if I actually go up and check. Sorry tmi. So expecting it any day now!:(


----------



## InHisHands

No, actually that's not TMI at all!!!! I don't want to get your hopes up, but sweetie my BFP cycle sounds similar to what you are experiencing. 

I normally had my period 13 dpo. On 14dpo i started to have some pinkish/brownish tinge to my discharge and was sure AF was coming... on 15dpo the same thing... crampy like before AF and everything.... 16dpo still the same. It was only noticeable when i wiped. I was for sure thinking i was wasting a test and that AF would come later on that day, but i tested anyways. When i saw the line appear i thought man that control line is a little off.... and then right after i thought that, up popped the control line behind the other.

I have so much PMA for you and i understand why you think AF is coming. After all this time i know you don't want another let down, but i so hope she isn't coming and that you'll get your BFP!!!!!

I won't ask when you'll test, because i know you'll do it when you are ready.

Keep us posted!


----------



## snowflakes120

Tested and got the biggest fatest negative. Stark white. I guess at least the B6 is doing what it is supposed to be doing by extending my LP.


----------



## InHisHands

Awwww... either that or the expiration date messed with the test. I'm still holding out for you girl, im sorry that it was a BFN. Either way you are right... it's a good thing. Either BFP will come soon or the b6 is working.


----------



## Srbjbex

snowflakes120 said:


> Tested and got the biggest fatest negative. Stark white. I guess at least the B6 is doing what it is supposed to be doing by extending my LP.

but.... you have a lovely high temp still, that B6 might just do the trick, and your eggy might have just taken longer to get there. I'm still thinking positive for you!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Srbjbex said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Tested and got the biggest fatest negative. Stark white. I guess at least the B6 is doing what it is supposed to be doing by extending my LP.
> 
> but.... you have a lovely high temp still, that B6 might just do the trick, and your eggy might have just taken longer to get there. I'm still thinking positive for you!!Click to expand...

I totally had test anxiety and woke up at like 4am and stared at the ceiling til 5:30 til I decided to test so I know I didn't get the usual 3 solid hours so I figure that is why my temp is high

I am very doubtful at this point. :cry:


----------



## NotNic

Don't give up girlies. Either you are having longer cycles which is great news or you will be having a BFP very soon which would be even better! :) Think technically I was CD50+ when i got mine, though we know now that was 17DPO. I tested at 10DPO with fmu. Got nothing. Then had spotting until CD12 and was convinced it was AF playing games. It's only two days after the spotting stopped I thought I stood a chance. Squiffy cycles aren't necessarily bad news. Don't forget that! :)

So work have made me a bit cross. I confirmed to the support team all was okay, though one came round to my desk and asked me how my appointment went. Not very subtle! I officially told them in an email at lunch, and by the time I went to leave tonight they had already blabbed to some of the secretaries. My team are at an offsite so I haven't even told then yet. I'm seriously unimpressed and just goes to show I was right to keep schtum! The more I think about it the more grrr it makes me. I was enjoying sharing my news and it's spoilt it a bit to know it took 4 hours before I've become the floor gossip! Brilliant. Also I'm only on the train home now which is making me even more cross!

Anyway I hope your Thursday is going better than mine! X


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - sorry to hear you had a crappy day. I know what offices are like, nothing stays secret, my place will be exactly the same!! And youre late home too! Hope hubby has got some hugs for you! :hugs:

Snow - try and stay positive Hun, or at least neutral! Tomorrow is awhile other day! :hugs:

And hugs for everyone else too! :hugs:


----------



## NotNic

Thanks Bex. Sadly hubby thought I was making a fuss over nothing! Oh well. Pip is doing it's best to cheer me up. My tummy feels very funny tonight. It's making up for not budging yesterday and doing the back stroke now. Very weird feeling!

How are you doing honey? I love your ticker. You have a Pip too! :happydance:


----------



## NotNic

Ooh I'm a banana! I've been so busy today I didn't realise!


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning everyone,

Well I got into work at 7 am this morning and have been awake since 3am I think this might be the 1st uncomfortable part of my pregnancy lol.

Nic &#8211; Aw sorry to hear that the rumour mill has got you at work, unfortunately I think it is one of those things with an office sigh. 
Pips measurements look great and I am so pleased you had a good sonographer mine was amazing and it makes such a difference I think.
So at ante-natal last night we did pain relieving in birth, In Scotland we get Diamorphine rather than pethadine and she did say that it can be a bit better than pethadine because you recover quicker from it but overall both sound pretty bad and the thing that has put me off the most is that they both go through the blood so baby gets them and can be a bit out of it for up to 48 hours after birth and if they give it to you to close to actual birth then baby might need a shot to counteract it. Also it can hinder baby breast feeding properly if it is still affected after birth. So after hearing all that I am going to not go for any opiods, I think I would prefer and epidural to one of those. I have actually just remembered I was on a pethadine drip when I got my tonsils out at 20 and it would knock me out evertime I had a hit of it!
One of the girls in the class did talk about Sophrology which is similar to hypnobirthing and apparently is massive in France, it sounds really good so I am going to have a look into that.

Lisette &#8211; How are you hun, I hope they are not working you too hard! How are you feeling now that you have had your scan and it is all looking good? 

CH &#8211; OMG what is happening, it all sounds very promising. Soooo exciting. It feels so close I know it will happen soon it just took you body a few months to get into the swing of it.

Snow &#8211; How are you hun, I can&#8217;t wait until you wake up and update your chart so I can see what is happening. What cycle day did you get your BFP last time? I tested CD11 and got a big old BFN and then had a temp drop below cover line so was sure I was out and then about CD13 temp went back up and I tested and got BFP so you are definitely not out yet. Even if it is not this cycle I am sure it will be next and it is not far off.

Hands &#8211; There is so much padding in there to protect baby and then baby is still very very weak at this stage (no muscle strength yet) that it is not surprising we don&#8217;t feel them for a bit, they need to develop their strength before they can give you a good old boot lol. I can now feel and see baby right in the middle of my belly where the placenta is so it won&#8217;t be long for you I promise.

Bex &#8211; How are you feeling? Still good and no sign of MS yet I hope. Have you been to your doctor yet? I didn&#8217;t even go to the doctor I just self referred straight to a midwife. Are you still testing? I tested every day for about 2 weeks after lol. I then went to the early pregnancy unit at my hospital and made them scan me to make sure everything was ok cause I was so worried, I think I might be a bit crazy though.


----------



## CHDickey

She got me!


----------



## NotNic

Booo! Sorry to hear that lovely. :hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Congrats on being a banana!!!! Looks like i'm a mango today :D

CH - I'm so sorry dear, but just think its a brand new cycle. Did your doctor tell you what to do in order to get hubby's swimmers tested?

Bea - I'm sure it'll come, I'm just really impatient at times. I have a hard time sleeping too but found that if my husband leans up agaisnt me and puts pressure on my lower back, that i can sleep comfortably for hours (until he moves that is). Have you purchased a pregnancy pillow? The extra pillow didnt seem to help me, but it might be helpful to you.

Bex - Any symptoms? I know its hard to do, but try to enjoy every minute of this and worry as little as possible.

Lisette - How are you doing?

Nic - I won't be getting an epidural due to the fact that i have had several women mention that their backs are never the same after one. I also don't like the chance of it causing paraylsis. As far as the nacotics go. We use the same one as Bea and i've been on it before when i had a hernia gone wrong. I started to think that aliens were coming done the hallway to get me. Totally delusional. My hubby and MIL told me all about it. I won't be choosing that option either. So i guess its all natural for me. My hubby thinks im crazy, but i think i can handle it. I've had kidney stones before and it took a week for me to pass them. I didn't cave and take drugs until about 3 days into it. My labor shouldn't take that long.

Snow - Waiting for a temp update... i'm on edge.

Snow -


----------



## InHisHands

BTW i would just like to take a moment to Rant:

I'm so sick and tired of people telling me how HUGE i am. All i do is simply walk from point A to point B and i get lots of unwanted comments.

Yesterday at work i recieved these lovely comments:

"You're getting huge"

"Every day you just get bigger"

"Man, you just keep growing"

"If this is what you are like now, i can't imagine what you'll be like at 9 months"

"For how tall and sender you are, you look like you are a lot further along than you really are"

"Man i hate to see you at 9 months"


SERIOUSLY!!! I got all those comments from different people within the same day at work. Make me feel horrible about myself... and yesterday wasn't the only day. I've been getting comments like that almost every day for the past 2 weeks. I'm starting to get depressed... why can't people just leave me alone?


----------



## InHisHands

Just saw your temp update snow.... i'm sorry.... but at least you know the B6 is working and you and CH will have a fresh beginning.


----------



## NotNic

Oh Hands. Sorry to hear that. :hugs: This is totally why I didn't want people to know. I hate all that fuss and chat. People feel it is perfectly acceptable to comment on your appearance regardless and they're just plain rude. I guess they don't realise that we have to put up with daily comments and it can really get you down whether you're big or small. If it makes you feel any better I'm getting bigger now too. It's the first time my tummy has actually been bigger than my boobs. :blush: I will have to look at some more maternity options for work again this week. Could do with a few basics. x
 



Attached Files:







21 tum.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









21.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NotNic

Also Snow - how are you doing today? 

Bea - very interesting to hear about your pain relief session. I think I might google that hypnotherapy alternative you mentioned and see if that might be something that suits me. Do you have a better idea on what you might put in your birth plan? It's funny how none of us are keen on going down the opiate pain relief route. xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Chart is updated for y'all to look. Not good news. Oh well. I feel better about it today. It's Friday. Payday and I got a raise. Got my 1st weekend since before Christmas with no plans what so ever. So I can just chill out. 

CH - The witch is circling me right now. She's gonna drop down and get me today! At least we will be on the cycle together and support each other this time around!!

Hands - I bet people just feel compelled to say something about the pregnancy and that is all they can think of! My cousin is currently pregnant and due in early March - Her belly has been measuring 3 weeks ahead of where she is supposed to be for about a month now. I have a feeling she will going into labor early. 

Mrs Bea - I got a very light BFP on 10dpo and didn't test again til 13dpo and was a definite BFP.

Nic - Sorry about the rumor mill going around and you being the choice topic. What is schtum? I am sure everyone will forget about it come Monday.

Bex - How ya feeling girl? Any new symptoms arise? I am just so happy for you! Another PAL giving me hope!! How much vitex did you take? I am really considering it this month. 

Hey there Lisette!! Great news on the scan honey! Just knew everything would be perfect!

AFM, waiting on the witch to come and make her round to me. Massive temp drop which was to be expected. Already have plans to do SMEP again this cycle. Going to start a new sewing project to try to keep myself busy and not think about TTC. I feel I am too involved and need to calm down. I drove myself crazy this month. 

Happy weekend!


----------



## NotNic

Schtum is probably a word my family made up! :) It's kind of 'keeping your mouth shut'. If you say it out loud your lips all end up pursed together so no words can escape! :haha:

Sorry to hear that you're not feeling confident, but look how much more normal this cycle has been for you lengthwise. Maybe its taken your body until now to have a normal length cycle which would be brilliant news for your next one. TTC definitely makes the best of us crazy, but I think you did very well. Positivity made me feel so much better and it meant I didn't give up. I loved your pma this month. I definitely hope that stays part of your plan for the next one. xx


----------



## CHDickey

Up at 5:30 AM to take my Principal Certification exam!


----------



## NotNic

Good luck Hun xx


----------



## snowflakes120

CHDickey said:


> Up at 5:30 AM to take my Principal Certification exam!

Best of luck CH!!! :flower:


----------



## Srbjbex

Good evening lovely ladies. 

Not been on for a coupe of days, so lots to catch up on! I'm still doing well, symptom wise... No nausea yet, but still some period type cramps, and just so so so so thirsty all of the time. 

Bea - my doc appointment is booked for wednesday. Going to see the same GPas last time which will be nice. I feel like that will be the first hurdle to get over! 

CH - so sorry to hear that the witch got you, :hugs:, but how did your exam go? That was a very early start for you Hun!

Snow - how are you feeling today? I took 4 capsules of vitex a day, 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening. I think each capsule was 200mg, but I'll check in a bit. I also took 3 capsules a day of EPO. Both I only took until ov. 

Hands - Thats so annoying that everyone keeps commenting on your size! Maybe you should comment on their size back...hahah!!

Nic - I would say schtum too! Funny, I always thought it was an American word! Obviously not! Exciting that you get to go shopping for maternity clothes, hope you are able to find some nice bits. 

Lisette - how you doing today?


----------



## CHDickey

Wow!! That test was a booger!!!


----------



## NotNic

At least it's finished with now and you can enjoy the weekend. When do you find out how you've got on? X

Bex - Glad I'm not making words up! Perhaps it was my spelling! ;) Maternity shopping was rubbish yesterday. There are tons of casual clothes but nothing smart in the shops. I think I'm going to have to order stuff online. ASOS looked like it would have some bits for the office, and the bits I got for Christmas look like they're cut quite small so should fit me well. Topshop's stuff are cut smallish too. A lot of maternity wear look like they are baggy, but I need to look smart for work. I can't turn up in leggings and a baggy tshirt, or with the necklines on things gaping, showing my granny bra straps!

Great news about your doctors appointment and those niggling symptoms sound spot on. I got nausea at what now works out as exactly 5 wks pregnant. Before that I was starving and had those weird cramps. Was a strange period though of not really believing it was happening. To be fair my indenial moments are still quite frequent! Can't wait to hear how you get on.

How's everyone else doing? Anything exciting for us to look forward to this week? Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - my 4th and 5th week i was extremely crampy and thirsty. Good signs!!! In fact i don't get them very often anymore, but im crampy this morning. teehee

Nic - Nothing much here. I do get to have an appointment wednesday to get the results of my quad and cf test... YAY!!!!


----------



## NotNic

Huff! So I've had to announce my pregnancy on facebook as my hubby couldn't wait any longer and insisted on posting. I know I'm being mean, but I really like people not knowing. I hate people talking about me. :(


----------



## InHisHands

I understand nic, but sooner or later they'll have to know. We are here when you need to vent due to stupid comments, but try to enjoy the excitement of entering motherhood the best you can.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:
Feels like forver since I've been on! Let's see if I can keep the last few pages straight! Lol
CH sorry the witch got u girl :( When do u get the exam results? FX crossed xxx
Nic sucks about the crummy people at work & having to announce of fb...hope people are much nicer & respectful! Awesome scan news from last week! How u feeling? Ur latest bump pic is adorbale!
Hands I can't believe the people in ur office! I mean the nerve!!! I'm sure u look fab & I would tell people to stuff it! Seriously my weight has fluctuated so much over the years people have guessed I was pg when I wasn't & it really hurt! I don't know how ill deal with the constant scrutiny! Maybe ill just say how I feel...I'm beyyonndd thrilled to be pg so please if u have nothing positive to say ZIP IT!!
Snow I'm sorry sweetie :( how many cycles since the mc? Have u heard POM juice helps from O onwards? I tried it & it seemed to work! Very healthy & stuff so no harm to try :)
Bea how u feeling girl? xxx
Bex starting to sink in sweetie? Totally normal not to have many symptoms right now! Enjoy :) xxx
AFM I've been loads better since my scan! Just sooo much more real now! Planning my cruise which is Feb.11th out of NY to the Bahamas! I'll be 12weeks while on it so ill take my first bump pic :) Plus I've got my bday & scan first (the 7th) so I can tell my family before we leave & also told H for my bday gift I chose a blk maternity tee-shirt which we'll print on next week "Worth the wait with little foot prints & August 2012 across the belly" Will be my first real anything :) xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Still no inside baby movement here... but wanted to share last night when i went to poke baby...
the baby's head/body was on one end and i could feel a tiny hard spot at the other end pushing out (though i couldnt feel it internally).... you could tell baby was all stretched out and when i pushed on the tiny hard spot (foot/leg), it pushed back... and then went all around inside... for a good 3 minutes i was poking baby and making him/her move. It was cool. Wish i could just feel him or her internally though. You would think if i can feel all that movement from the outside (the hard spots), that i could feel baby on the inside. I don't get it *shrugs* I have a really high pain tolerance, maybe that's why i haven't felt baby yet. I also had surgery last year on my intestines (removed 4 inches).. so maybe some of my nerve endings are dead? 

----- promise im still waiting... impatiently waiting ... my time will come.


----------



## NotNic

Thanks Hands. I think part of the problem is that I hate attention and fuss, and I'm a really private person. I never tell people when it's my birthday, or if I've done anything that someone else would boast about or broadcast. I would prefer that people were told on a one-to-one, as it comes up in conversation kind of way, or just noticed rather then having to tell people en masse. I thought I would feel less worried about public annoucements once I had, had the 20 week scan but I think I was partly using that as an excuse, when in fact it's my shyness that is making an annoucement even more scary. :( 

Lisette - I am so jealous of your holiday. It sounds amazing! We are hoping to squeeze a babymoon in at the end of Feb. In desperate need of some sunshine! Thank you for your comments on my bump. It's still very changeable! Sometimes baby is shy too and hides out at the back, and other times its more like it's Daddy and very happy to be the centre of the action! :D Mostly I feel fine, but the last two days the baby has been sitting quite high, or maybe it's moving round. Either way I feel like I need to stretch as there is a weird pressure underneath my bust and I'm getting a touch of heartburn. Apart from that totally fine here. How about you? xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning everyone! Been fairly quiet on here the last few days, hope everyone is doing ok! 

On sunday, I went to an all day exercise class in Redditch. It was 5 hours worth of classes, with the trainer from The Biggest Loser! That was 2 days ago and I stil feel crippled now!! haha! Syptom wise, im starting to get a tiny bit of nausea, not actuallu being sick, but feeling a bit like I have a fragile tummy, and didnt want to eat anything for breakfast this morning. Im hoping these are all good signs! I have my first docs appointment tomorrow morning, I think after that it will all start to feel a bit more real.


----------



## NotNic

Yay on your Apple Seed Bex! :) Feeling delicate is definitely a good sign! My ms started when I was exactly 5 weeks and it started off feeling like a mild hangover, much like after one of those nights when you drank cheap wine at a work do. You didn't drink very much but your insides still feel a bit sorry for themselves in the morning! Do try sipping squash (experience has told me that flavoured drinks and slightly flat lemonade or fanta are much better with nausea than plain water) and nibbling on something. It does help to make you feel a bit better even though its the last thing you feel like doing! Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes tomorrow. xx

How's everyone else?


----------



## InHisHands

Bex- YAY for your apple seed and symptoms!! I'm so excited for you.

Nic - I understand shyness. To be honest i love being pregnant, but i don't always love peoples reactions and comments. I had another person out of the blue put their ear up against my tummy while i was sitting down talking to someone on break yesterday. --Grr, can't a girl get some space? I'm already sharing my body with another human being. -- But outside of the stupid comments/actions... i love it. I try to just focus on baby and me. I and hubby read to baby at night, and he'll give baby rasberries. I will also stroke my tummy sometimes in secret and other times in public. I find for me, shopping (even if it is window shopping) for baby helps put my mind at ease and i can just focus on baby.. which i LOVE. Try to ignore the rest of the world and go completely baby brain like me teehee (ignorance is bliss)

As far as pip kicking near the boobs... that's just funny. My baby tends to hang out right at the belly button level. Sometimes oblong, sometimes curled up in a ball, and other times horizontal.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I'm doing ok. Just having a few hard days and having myself a grand old pity party. 

I want to make an appt with my Dr. soon but don't really want to. AF only lasted like 2 days - yesterday was spotting and today nothing. Something has to be wrong with me - I just hope my OBGYN will start tests or something even though I haven't been trying for a year. There are just too many symptoms of things not right with my body. I am afraid she is going to dismiss me and just tell me to be patient.


----------



## NotNic

Massive hugs snow. You know your own body and you know what's right and what's not. Yes they might say you need to wait, but at least you know that's what you have to do, rather than waiting regardless. It does sound like your hormone levels aren't back to how they were before though. Are the supplements that Bex took something you might think could help you? I get all the names mixed up and can't remember what does what!

Sending huge virtual hugs to you right now xxxx


----------



## NotNic

Oh and Snow my doctor wasn't going to make me wait a year. He wanted me to wait 9 mths and that was only because he wanted 6 mths of tracked cycles and I didn't start tracking until my 4th mth of trying xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh snow, I know exactly how you feel! I'll let you be down for a little bit, but then I want you back to your usual positive self! you will get there snow, and I know more than anyone how untrue that feels for you right now, but you will :hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - I am sorry you are feeling low hun. Big :hug:. Was this your 1st cycle since the MC? I think Bex got her BFP on her 2nd cycle (I am right there?) so hopefully the same will happen for you. Or maybe your 2 day AF was IB? you never know, one of my girlfriends got a light AF the whole way through her pregnancy.

CH - Sorry the test was so hard, do you think you did ok anyway? When do you get your results? What id you TTC plan for this month?

Bex - Good luck for your appointment today I am sure all will be fine and you can start to get all excited wee hee.

Lisette - Wow your hols sound great, I am sure it will be lovely just to chill out in the sun and eat loads he he. You certainly have lots going on in the next couple of weeks.

Hands - Have you felt that movement yet? When is your scan? are you ready to go baby shopping crazy?

Nic - I know exactly how you feel, luckily I am very stubborn and if I say no to something DH knows not to push and I said we don't tell anyone until 20 weeks and even then we don't tell unless we see them in the flesh no texting no emails only in person. I am not sure why I am so crazy about this I guess I just really feel it is private and if I don't see someone then they can't be that good a friend so they don't need to know lol. And I find it sooo weird when I get a text from someone that has clearly gone to everyone in their phone to say they are pregnant.

AFM not to much going on I didn't have much movement over the weekend so I told my midwife at my appointment on Monday and she sent me up to the hospital for a non stress test and everything is fine.

Didn't sleep very well last night and I was out for dinner last night and out for dinner again tonight and then ante-natal tomorrow night I really just want a night lying in bed watching telly lol.


----------



## NotNic

Bea you're a Squash?! Wow! 

Thank you for understanding. I feel a bit silly getting so cross, but I did a post in 2nd tri and I found that I wasn't alone in feeling self conscious about it, so I'm trying to be a bit more brave and to enjoy my bump while it's still relatively neat. How are you finding the antenatal classes? Mine start in April and I'm curious to see if I'm going to like them.

Snow - Bea makes a good point about IB. Do your charts suggest that was definitely AF? If it was then it sounds like a hormonal issue. When I first came off BCP I had a couple of cycles where AF was barely noteworthy. It only improved the last proper cycle before my super long squiffy one. x


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Hang in there girl. My hope is that it was IB, but if it's not and you do have a hormonal issue, i think your doctor will help you out. I had a lot of anxiety about breaking down and going to a doctor for help, but once i did... i felt a lot better.

Bea - have you bought most of your items already? I can't believe you are a squash!!

Bex - good luck at your appointment today!!!

CH - How have you been doing?

Lisette - What symptoms are you experiencing?

Nic- How has your weight gain been going? I stepped on the scale today and it read 6lbs since BFP. I think im suppose to be at 8 or 9 so im doing good there, but i look huge!!!

AFM - I have an appointment today to get my quad results back. I still haven't felt movement. What if something is wrong? I'll bring it up in today's appointment. BTW does anyone else feel overwhelmed at times thinking about going from no baby to having someone there needing you 24/7? Or get skiddish about SIDS or not realizing your baby is sick (and not just fussy?). Anxiety is setting in.


----------



## Srbjbex

Well my appointment went fine - there wasnt really much to it, which i knew from before, so I have now been referred to the midwife, so I will expect to hear from them in a couple of weeks apparently. It was really nice to have the same doctor as before, though, she was very understanding of the nevousness.

I am feeling very very scared at the moment, this time next week will be the exact same point I miscarried last time, and its all I can think about, so many (external) things are he same as they were in that last week in September - we are planning visits to go and tell family, and hubby is going to the US woth work again (last time he went was just after my mc) - its just all a bit surreal and it worries me.

BUT I am thinking I am feeling more sympotms this time than last, although I couldnt tell whether what I felt this morning was nausea or nerves. I am also noticing I have a big bloaty belly - I remember you guys had that before, so that gives me some comfort. Time is going to drag so slowly. 

Bea - I got this BFP after 3 proper cycles after my mc (Nov, Dec and Jan), so did feel like a while, my first BFP came after 5 cycles. also I am excited by your squash!

Snow - I checked my Vitex and the capsules are 400mg. so I took a dose of 1,200mg a day. I would say it was worth considering if you wanted to try and change something this month to make you feel like you are doing something!

Nic - Youre allowed to get cross, and you came to the right place to vent!

Hands - I hope everything goes well at your appointment, I'm sure there is nothing to worry about, let us know how you egt on please :)

Lisette - any more sickness for you? 

CH - dont think hubby is coming back to Texas this time when he goes to the US, this time he is focussing on the rust belt, so I think that it Chicago and Detroit? Dust to you!!


----------



## NotNic

Bex - I really don't think your nausea was completly down to nerves. Symptoms wise you sound exactly as I was at your stage and with a bit of luck you'll be like me and get through the nausea stage as quickly as I did. Gosh the bloating was bad though. I don't think I told you guys this, but I invested in support vests to try and hold me in. Waste of money though. I couldn't wear them for more than 10 minutes without feeling like I was going to be sick! :rofl: Than heavens for having first tri in the Autumn / Winter and being able to wear chunky, baggy jumpers! 

So pleased that your appointment went well. First thing ticked off your to do list! Try not to think too much about the similarities. You would always want to plan a trip to tell your family, and it sounds like US trips are a quarterly thing for your hubby, so it's just a coincidence. This time will be different. Already symptoms-wise it sounds different.

Hands - As of last week I was 6lbs up. 3.5lb in the last two weeks! At an average of a 1lb week I'll be in the weight gain guidelines for my pre-pregnancy weight. It sounds like you're on the right track too. Good luck for today's appointment. Keep us posted!

Hope everyone else is well and having a great 'hump day'. I have a great night of TV viewing booked in. One Born Every Minute followed by another episode of TOWIE to watch tonight! What do you guys think of the new people? xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls.

Bex - Great news about the Appt. Sounds like you are progressing nicely already! 

Nic - Hooray for weight gains!

Hands - How did the appt go?

Bea - Glad every was ok when you went in for appt.

Lisette - So jealous (as Amy on TOWIE would say Jelly!) about your trip. I am quickly trying to put together somewhere for us to go when hubby is on Spring Break - it's only a month away! 

CH - How ya doing girl??!!

Thanks for the kind words. Def not IB - Temps are much too low for that. I am into my 3rd cycle after the miscarriage. I am doing the EPO this cycle and am still debating on the Vitex - I have to decide by the end of the work day today. I stopped off at the Vitamin store over the weekend and they did have it there - just not sure if I want to take it. I am afraid that if I take it but really don't need it then it will make my hormones all out of whack. I did alot of online research and still aren't sure - I see that it lowers your estrogen Plus, I feel like I am a walking pharmacy as it is. I am taking 4 different meds (Prenatal, DHA, B6 & EPO) already! :haha: Also, still very up in the air about making the appt with the dr.


----------



## NotNic

Snow I would definitely consider going to the doctors. I went more because I was concerned about my short cycles, spotting and very light AFs. I thought that I didn't stand a chance of conceiving with my cycles and I was also worried that if I waited a year they might want proof that I had really been trying and I would have to wait even longer for help. I can't tell you how much more relieved and calm I felt being told by a professional that I just needed to allow myself time, and to be given a proper timescale of when I should go back for investigation. Hands was that the same for you? 

Lisette - Snow is right. We are 'well jell' of that holiday! :) Snow - is Joey Essex in the series you're currently watching?


----------



## snowflakes120

NotNic said:


> Snow I would definitely consider going to the doctors. I went more because I was concerned about my short cycles, spotting and very light AFs. I thought that I didn't stand a chance of conceiving with my cycles and I was also worried that if I waited a year they might want proof that I had really been trying and I would have to wait even longer for help. I can't tell you how much more relieved and calm I felt being told by a professional that I just needed to allow myself time, and to be given a proper timescale of when I should go back for investigation. Hands was that the same for you?
> 
> Lisette - Snow is right. We are 'well jell' of that holiday! :) Snow - is Joey Essex in the series you're currently watching?

Yea, I am in Season 2 - Joey Essex is trying to get Lucy, Paloma just started with Amy, Lauren and Mark just got engaged, Kirk and Popie just split, Arg is now fat... 
Kinda disappointed that the website that I watch these on doesn't have Season 3 listed.... :cry:


----------



## Srbjbex

I think series 2 is the best!! Al the best people are in that one!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - The doctor did tell me to just let more time pass by, but due to my hubby's job relocating him, they started testing early.

AFM - I have had a really rough day. My husband messed up in his job. What that basically means is that 1) he is being sent somewhere else for a month. 2) He won't be here for the gender scan. 3)We will either be moving a few weeks before the baby is born or he will be leaving before the baby is born. -ie not here for the birth 4) If we move he'll be gone for a few months reguardless and if he leaves for his long business trip as soon as he gets back he'll be gone for a few months. - and if that is the case then it will mean he will miss most of baby's first year, if not all. 5) If he doesnt improve what he messed up on, he may lose his job all together along with his retirement.

His crime? He's overweight.

Needless to say im in tears about all of this. I was told about some of this, this morning and the rest of it a few minutes before my doctor's appointment. When the midwife came in to see me i was just balling and hubby had to explain why. She felt so bad about the situation that she called for an ultrasound tec to come in so we could at least solve one of the problems.

It's offical, we are on team....


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies just checking in. Got DH blood results stating that his testosterone levels are extemely low. Going back to the doctor soon!


----------



## InHisHands

:blue:
 



Attached Files:







19weeksUltrasound.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









19WeeksUltrasoundc.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









19WeeksUltrasoundd.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NotNic

Hands - you've got your boy! Hello Dexter! :wave: So sorry about what's going on with your husband's job. What an absolute nightmare! So much stress that you could totally do without. I don't even know what to suggest. Massive hugs to you xxx

CH - sorry to hear about your OHs test results. What is the next step for you guys? Xxx

Sorry to hear this hasn't been a good day for you guys. Hands did you at least get your quad results? Xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Wow u guys lots of news!
Hands sweetie CONGRATS on the BOY!!! That's awesome u found out sooner than later! Soooo sorry about H's job! What happenned? :hugs:

CH sorry to hear hunni but good to have a direction to work on! Lots of love & support!

Snow I know its really hard girl, here if u just wanna vent or cry :hugs:

Bex totally normal sweetie just try to breathe & get through the days as calmly & happily as u possibly can! And sleeep a lot :)

Bea & Nic :wave: Hope u guys are well!

AFM getting quite the bloat/bump now! Can't wait for my nxt scan & telling my close people before the cruise! Then my 12week mark & first bump pic while on the cruise (got a cute t-shirt printed & ready!) And my 12week scan for downs ect is right when I get back on the 20th so then hopefully I can breathe & tell work as well! Phew lots coming up but feeling really good about it all! xxxxx


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks for your kind comments. It is a sucky situation. 

Lisette- my hubby is overweight and in his job that means he could lose it. It's a serious offense.

Nic - That's right! I forgot to add my quad results. All my results were Negative. Meaning that im not in any high risk categories for genetic disorders that they tested for. My CF test also came back negative, so baby won't have that disorder either. Overall, baby look healthy and apparently he likes to eat his whole hand (according to the pictures). Plus i found out why i havent felt baby move. I do have a nice thick anterier placenta as well. Baby appears to have a big feet (which hubby and i don't have??), so its probably only a matter of weeks before i start to feel them kicks.


----------



## InHisHands

CH - As much as i hate for something to be wrong with you or hubby, i am actually excited that they may have pinpointed the problem.. which means the sooner you can get some help with it. I hope everything works out.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands!!! HOOORAYYY FOR BABY DEXTER!!!!!! So happy for you!! I know you really wanted a boy and just had that feeling!! I don't know what to say about your hubby. How long of time are they giving him to lose the weight? If he has bit of time - he can totally do it with exercise and eating right! 

CH - My best friend's hubby has low-T. They just found out las month as they have been NTNP for over 2 years now. I think he will be getting monthly Testosterone shots. So happy that you now know what is going on. And this seems to be something that is an easy fix. I am sure your mind is at ease now.


----------



## NotNic

Hands - sounds like despite lots of awful news yesterday, you had some really great baby news mixed in there. It may be a few more weeks until you feel stuff (I don't feel kicks yet) so try and sit calmly and concentrate and you mght start being aware of odd twitches / tiny muscle spasms or a dull sensation of pressure. I've only just started to feel bubbles but the spasms started around 17 wks. It's only because a nurse friend of mne explained that it feels like different things to different women and feelings are really subdued with an anterior placenta. The feelings I have now are only just strong enough that I notice them when I'm busy. 

CH - fingers crossed that your oh's treatment is that straightforward. When do they discuss his options?

Lisette - yay for rapidly approaching scan dates. Really not long at all! Loving the pma too!

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks ladies...I have been reading on different options and it seems there are a few, but going to doctor to get more information. Not sure what the safest route is. They all seem to have some side effects and not 100% garuntee to work. We will see


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - HELLO DEXTER!!!!! Love your scan pics and so lovely that you know it is a boy, plus great news about your test results. Sounds like it is all being overshadowed with all your stress about hubby though :hugs: What happens now? Has he been given an amount of time he has to lose weight by? I hope everything is ok for you!

CH - Sorry to hear about hubby's test results, but I hope that it is a relief for you to know there is something you can work on and channel your energy into rather than the big scary unknown. keep us informed of what the doc says!

Lisette - cant wait for your bump pic!!!


----------



## InHisHands

They gave hubby a week and a half to show "significant" improvement, and up to 6 months to get where they want him to be, with the conditition he stays in the approve range for a solid year. If he slips up within that year, then he'll lose his job.

Late last night we went out and bought some baby clothes. 1 newborn outfit, 2 0-3 month outfits, 1 3-6 month outfit, 2 6-9 month outfits.

They are all what we call here "onesies". I'm not a bit fan of dinosours or outfits with just words on them.... however i did find one newborn outfit with just words that i liked. It says "eat nap play (repeat)" and i did end up with 3 dinosour outfits mainly due to hubby... but thankfully they are all in different month stages so its technically just 1. suprisenly i only have one blue outfit so far...the rest are red, brown, and green.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Sounds like you have a good stock pile starting. Your hubby has totally enough time to loose some weight! Lots of cardio and healthy eating! He can do it! 

Lisette - Hooray for bump pics soon!

Bex - Has it sunk in yet?

Well, my PMA has come back today. Finally! We start SMEP Saturday. I didn't get the Vitex. I made the appt with my OBGYN instead - I go 2/28. So only like 3 weeks away. Kinda excited to see what she has to say and feel very relieved and like a load has been taken off my shoulders. Hopefully, I get my BFP before I go though. FX. Went to lunch with my friend who had her baby in November. Man, she is just too cute and makes all the cutest coo's! I loved holding her!


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks ladies. I don't even know of its worth trying until we find out more. Doctor said not to do SA because it would be pointless.


----------



## InHisHands

Yay for doctor appointments!!! Snow and CH im so excited about this new turn in your TTC journey. I'm really hope that it will provide some relief and answers.


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks hands!! Yay for that little boy!!! Haven't even said congrats yet!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Hands - So pleased you got your boy yay. That is impressive you have picked a name and are sticking to it I have changed my mind about 20 times lol. Sorry to hear about your hubby, will he be ok to lose weight? DH and I put on the lbs sometimes but with a bit of exercise and healthy eating it comes off pretty easy. I also have some very unhealthy shortcuts if he needs them. I have so many clothes I cant even count them all, I have a load on today but when they are all washed I will get some pics.

Bex - How are you getting on? Not much longer until your are past your worry point, I am sure it will all be fine though. Have you told you folks?

Nic - How are you hun? Anything exciting happening?

Snow - So pleased you have your PMA back, I really hope that you don't have to go to your doctors appointment because you get a big fat BFP 1st.

Lisette - How are you getting on? where is that bump pic for us.

CH - How are you feeling about it all now? Are you still going to get tested as well or just focus on DH? When is your next doctors appointment?


----------



## CHDickey

Um, it's hard to say. I feel good because we have a legit reason, but uneasy because I am not sure what all our options are. I have had my system checked and it's textbook. As far as my eggs, I do ovulate, so I am going to wait and see if hormone treatments work for DH. Do any of you know any specifics on it? We won't be able to get back to the doctor before a week from Monday because of DH work schedule.


----------



## InHisHands

CH - I'm sorry, I don't know much about male hormone treatments. I think most treatments are done with shots, and should be fairly simple.

Bea - Hubby needs to lose 18lbs within those 6 months. He's lost 3lbs so far... and has another week before they'll test him again to see if he has made significant improvement. He exercises every day as part of his job... but he is starting to work out twice a day now. Poor guy. He's gone now for about a month and i feel like a piece of me is gone. I miss him so much and i just want to curl up and cry. My hormones aren't handling the seperation very well at all.

I would love to see your clothes when you get a chance. Girl items are far more prettier than boys hahaha... and there seems to be more options. Oh well, im bound and determined to dress my boy cute, nice, and comfortable despite the draw backs. I still can't believe that its a boy even though i saw the potty shot myself!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## NotNic

Hey lovelies. Hope you're all having a wonderful weekend. Snow has finally arrived at home. It's the first time we've had real snow in the SE this winter. I reckon that's a good omen Snowflakes! 

I have one exciting thing to share. I've had proper kicks for the last two days. I wasn't a hundred percent but when I felt the same sensations again I'm sure. They're not outside feelings, but downward ones so I guess baby is still breech. Odd sensation though. It felt like when you're swimming and you kick underwater iykwim! 

Also had lunch with my friends and their son. I feel like such a doofus! She's coming around next week with her 'Baby Bible'. It seems I know a lot about pregnancy and not a lot about babies!!

CH I don't know a lot about treatments either, but I have heard that men who take multi vitamins especially for conception do notice significant improvements. Perhaps that's something you can look at starting in the meantime. 

How's everyone else? xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - Yay for feeling kicks. I'm so excited for you!! Still nothing here... but im not nearly as upset about it knowing that baby has a nice thick placenta getting in his way.

I've been working on a baby registry (doing that verses a shower)... there is just sooooooo much people COULD buy and what they don't... we will have to!! EEK!!

Anyone else thought of showers or registries???


----------



## NotNic

Hands don't worry. I have an anterior placenta, but one that is quite high up. I think this is why I felt some changes early on but nothing strong enough to be described as kicks until 22 weeks. It's probably going to be a while before movements can be felt on the outside too.

We don't do registries in the UK and Showers are only just coming in to fashion - but more as a party for the mother-to-be rather than to give gifts. My sister has told me that she is doing me a shower (it was supposed to be a surprise, but she thought I'd rather know, so now I have to act surprised on the day because everyone else still thinks I don't know! :wacko:) but I would rather buy my own bits anyway. I think registries are a great idea though, especially if your friends and family are dotted around the country.


----------



## InHisHands

There is just sooooooooo much on the registry that wasn't on our intial budget for the baby. I know a lot of that stuff is comfort items, but its scary to think how much bringing a new life into this world can cost. I'm so glad that i had been saving 100 dollars a month while concieving. I should have started it sooner, but at least with the 600 i had BEFORE we concieved and the 9 months of carrying baby we will have about 1,500 to spend... and its going to take every little bit of that and more. *sighs* What really stinks is that most of this stuff will be useless in a year or two.


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - That is great news that you are all A-ok. Sorry I don't know anything about hormone treatments, have you put a post up?

Hands - Sorry you are missing hubby I imagine it must be hard I wouldn't cope if DH went away. I wont be having a shower a couple of friends asked if they could throw one for me but I said no it is really not my thing. I have bought absolutely everything I can think of including all the clothes for the 1st 3 months and it doesn't seem that much although I have spent quite a bit so maybe I have everything.

Nic - Exciting feeling kicks, isn't it funny we don't know what we are meant to be feeling so we don't know if we have felt it or not. I am anterior as well and once I started to feel kicks it was pretty consistent so you should start to feel them quite often now. An anterior is actually pretty good I am not kept awake at night with uncomfortable kicks, don't get me wrong I wake up to them at about 4am every night but they are not so bad they keep me awake.
At the start of our NCT class we had to say what we wanted to get out of it and she did a plan based on what we all wanted to learn, I said my main things where swaddleing and learning to top and tail and bathe so that along with lost of other stuff is going to be done. I have watched all of these tyoes of things on youtube but it will be good to learn it properly. We also have a 2.5 hour session on breastfeeding so that should be good.
I have also bought a couple of books which I would reccomend tears and tantrums by Aletha Solter and P.E.T by Thomas Gordon.

I hope everyone else has had a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey Ladies - I've been away for the last few days, so lots to catch up on :)

I went to stay with my sister in London for the weekend. Had a really good time (we went to see Billy Elliot which I have wanted to see for ages! - and it was fantastic - I would highly recommend!!) I also told her our good news - it was strange, telling her, felt a bit surreal. I think because of the mc before, it is always going to take away some of the excitement, both for us and for her. We are all very aware that it is still early days. But nevertheless, it was still very exciting, and she was very happy for us. Next weekend we are telling both sets of parents, and other siblings.....nervewracking....if we make it to the weekend, then we have got past my mc point last time. 

Nic - I am excited to hear all about your kicks! reckon you have a footballer in there?!

Bea - I'm still worrying here, but I think that is always going to be the case. i think the thing that is keeping me sane is the fact I do seem to have some symptoms this time round. I've not been sick, but I seem to have a permanent queasy feeling. Plus, after my ridiculous thirst of the the last 2 weeks, I have gone right off water! Crazy. All good signs i hope. you guys will be the first to know when I actually do vomit!! :haha:

Hands - it sounds like you were very sensible saving your money for little Dexter. Is a registry like a wedding list? It sounds sensible to make sure you get what you want. I dont know anyone thats had a baby shower, but I think like Nic said the ones i have heard off are more like a party. I dont think I would want one, but I think fair enough if others do! :)

Snow - loads of snow here at the weekend!!! Like Nic said, it is a good sign I hope!! its so great to see your PMA back -I think you have the most PMA out of all of us, we need you :) 

CH - how are you feeling, has all your news sunk in? do you have a plan?

Lisette - how is your little bean doing?


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - I had a lot of cramps, was queasy, and was very thirsty. I also didn't sleep very well. I'm so excited for you!!

As far as the baby shower thing goes... i'm going about it in a very logical sense. Yes a registry is like a wedding list for gift suggestions. It has items priced from 5 dollars to 250 dollars, so it gives people a wide range to pick from. The invitations will read For Gift Ideas: and list the registry that way people don't feel like they HAVE to use it. The only reason why im having a "shower" is because it gives people a place and time to bring the gifts. I hate parties and hate having to be so cheeky about asking two friends from church to help me plan one... but i have a feeling that without some closure (time and place), that i won't get as many responses nor will i ever know when people are "done" buying things from the registry so i know what we still need to pick up.

I wouldn't have one if we didnt need help buying some of this stuff. Is that wrong? So many people have asked me if i was going to have one and when and i keep telling them i wasn't planning on having one. But if people keep asking me, then shouldn't i least attempt to put one together --knowing we need help?? *sighs* Im just cheeky and selfish.

Lisette - what symptoms are you having? I hope you are doing well. Did anything ever come from your car search?

Nic - Im secretly thinking you are going to have girl. Are you still planning putting up the scan photos? I know when we found out that we were having a little boy that i immediately thought about my daddy. It's like i lost one of the most important men in my life, just to get another one (baby). I wish he could have been here, but i know in a way he still is and with this little one coming i have a chance to raise this one up to be the type of man my dad was and husband is.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies!

Had a very busy weekend hanging out with friends. We had lots of fun. Saturday, we meet some friends at the mall and shopped. Then went out to dinner with them. After we went to another friends house and played games. Sunday, went shopping again and then went to a Superbowl Party! Phew. I am exhausted! 

Not much else going on. Got a busy week ahead and have to fit in BDing. We started SMEP Saturday. FF has me OVing either Fri, Sat or Sun. I start my OPK's tomorrow. My temp raised a bit today but I slept horribly - we got home super late from the party - almost after midnight and just generally didn't sleep well. Hope that the snow y'all got is a sign for me. I need it! If not, my appt is in 3 weeks. 

Nic - I was breech baby. I never ended up turning. Mom said I a pain right from the beginning!

Bex - i bet it felt good to tell your sister. Sounds like you had a great weekend!

Bea - Can't believe you only have like 2.5 months left! Those classes sound really helpful. I know I totally plan on taking the ones the hospital offers when it is time for me.

Hands - I can see how a registry can get overwhelming. There is just so much stuff. 

CH - Alls I know is that my friends hubby is getting the Testosterone Replacement Therapy. And I think he gets the shots once a month. I also know there are some good vitamins that GNC sells that has testosterone in them to help but don't know which ones they are. I am sure you can go there and ask about them though.

Hey there Lisette. Hope your feeling well!

xoxo


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - it sounds like a lovely weekend. I have freaked out the whole way through this pregnancy that something is going to go wrong and I haven't even suffeed a loss so I can imagine it is allot harder for you, unfortunately though I don't think we will stop worrying until they are in our arms and then a whole new set of worries sets in lol.

Hands - I would totally do it if I was you, it is a part of your culture and the norm whereas it is not here so we don't. I am sure people want to help out with providing for your baby otherwise they wouldn't be asking if you are having one.

What is on the list it is making me nervous thinking I have missed loads of stuff lol.


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - Sounds like a hectic weekend good to get lots in before your BFP! 
DH stayed up to watch the superbowl but it was on at some crazy time and I was asleep well before then, if the 49ers had of got in and won DH would of won £900 boo them for going out in the semi finals!


----------



## NotNic

I'm such a rubbish Londoner Bex! I still haven't seen Billy Elliott and it's been on since pretty much OH and I have been together. Did you do anything else fun down here? That's brilliant news about your symptoms and being able to tell your sister. Water definitely doesn't help nausea! I always need something with a taste!

OH and I have finally got round to booking our antental classes, so hopefully we will start being a bit more 'with it' once they start in April. We've also done a bit of research and have picked out the pram system, car seat and moses basket and are narrowing down our nursery furniture selections, so hopefully we can order everything this weekend and we can start feeling a bit more prepared. Scary thought too - I have 64 working days left and I will need to take 14 days holiday before that so - 50 days of work left! :) When I think of it like that, we really do need to pull our fingers out and get shopping!

Pip's kicks do feel funny. I'm thinking less footballer - more deep sea diver! :)

Hope you're all okay xx


----------



## InHisHands

Bea we have bought/have:

Some clothes
Crib
Gliding Chair
Board books
security camera (for hubby while he's away)
baby monitor
changing table
dresser
toy organizer/shelving unit
travel system (stroller and carseat/carrier)
cozy cover
baby carrier (front like a backpack)
portable diaper/shopping cart cover with attached toy
pack and play with bassinett option
Blanket and 3 stuff animals
3 toys
Bath tub to grow through the years (4 stages)

What we plan on still buying:
More clothes
Evenflo Bottles (I did not know that you had to buy different type of nipples for each bottle depending on baby's age. i looked at all the brands and was suprised to find that out)
1 platex bottle with inserts for on the go
1 bottle insert pack
Dishwasher container to put the nipples in (on top rack)
baby bag (messenger bag... i don't want the typical kind)
Nursery decor and bedding
Bumbo
Baby Bath Towels
Mittens
Sleep sacks

What is on the registry and what other don't buy we will probably end up buying:
Johnson's Baby Bath beginner Set --- shampoos and etc
Johnson's Baby Bath TRAVEL beginner set - so we can put it in baby bag for trips
Diapers of all sizes and for day and night time
Wipes
A boppy pillow with slip cover
A bathroom safety first value pack (water temp gage, toilet seat lock, etc)
A complete nusery Health care and grooming kit
Pacifiers
Bottle nipples for 3-6 months
Bottle nipples for 6+
Fisher Price space saving high chair
Johnson's nursing pads
Medela double electric breast pump
Bottle warmer
Travel bottle warmer
teether set
formula (so i can have some on hand just in case)
Breastmilk storage bags
Baby Sling
Portable Swing
Some carseat/stroller toys
A jumperoo
fold floor gym
crib mattress
Diaper Disposable System (diaper pail)
Diaper pail bags
Graco convertible car seat (for when baby is 6-9 months and can't be in the infant one)
Home Baby safety locks and plugs


Some of the registry items are Wants (like the sling), but most of them are things that if others won't buy, we will have to.... especially since im going to be home alone with baby for most of the first year and need all the help i can get LOL

Bea, did i miss anything??


----------



## NotNic

My pc was all funny earlier and I didn't see any of your responses. Sorry I didn't mean to ignore you all.

Hands - what a lovely post. I first started going out with my OH a month after his family buried his grandmother. My OH moved back to his family home (he relocated from Northampton) and rather than move in with friends he moved back home to help care for 
her. She apparently was a tap dancing, 5ft nothing firecracker and his family all joke that she sent me to come and sort him out! I really regret that I never got to meet her, but I do believe that people come in to your life for a reason, and I know that your father would be so pleased to see how you've blossomed into a mum to be. Xx

I will post a scan picture up soon. I tend to post from work or my iPhone, but I will so it when I'm online at home next time. I felt like this baby was a girl in the beginning, but the scans confused me! Also everyone thinks I'm having a girl and I'm trying to convince myself it's a boy. I've had a few bad dreams where I've thought that my baby has been swapped at birth when they handed me a boy. That would not be good if it happens!! :)

Snow I'm loving the pma! Keep us posted on o day. I'm very excited honey! 

Lisette - how you doing honey? Not long til your bday scan!

CH and Bea - hello! 

Xx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey everyone :wave:
Just finished catching up & can't believe its been days already since I last checked in :( I'm sorry! Really happy to hear how well everyone is doind! 
Awesome news about feelings kicks Nic! :cloud9:
Bea I can't believe how far along.u are! Does it feel very very real now? I can't wait!
Bex how wonderful to tell ur family & enjoy it sweetie...I know its a mixed thing this time around...I promised myself after hearing the hb I'd be a lot better at staying positive & I really have been...still some nervous moments but I think after tmmr & telling our families it will be awesome :)
Hands I'm sorry to hear H is away! That's gotta be hard! Sooo wonderful to feel that beautiful connection with ur dad :) Is it a whole new bond now knowing its a HE & having his name? OMG & ur list just totally made me gasp! God bless my friends who have toddlers & have already given me stuff but yes I will be making a similar registry list & having a shower that my bff has already voted to be in charge of :)
Snow & CH how u girls doing today?
Hope to have another beautiful scan pic & update to share in about 12hours! Eeekkkkk!! Symptom wise I've been really lucky lately...seem to have gotten some energy back & having some cravings instead of pure food aversion to everything besides bread & pasta! Bump starting to really show! Can't wait to take that first pic on the cruise with my new t-shirt too! Looking forward to spending my bday sharing the good news with friends & family & soon off we go on holidays which I think will do us both a world of good & also pass the time nicely to our 12week scan the moment we get back Monday morning Feb.20th! FX girls :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - I'm so glad that you are feeling kicks. Tonight i felt and saw a pulsating heartbeat type sensation right at the edge of my underwear line on the side baby lays on. The skin was actually popping in and out, but it only last 4 or 5 times and stopped and nothing since. It's probably something disgusting like poop making a turn in the intestines instead of baby... but here's hoping for frequent repeats. How is your purchasing going?

Lisette - It's great hearing from you and your birthday!!!!! Be sure to tell us all about your big reveal to family.. and please post your scan! We want to see your little one :)

As far as bonding with baby... that's complicated. A part of me feels like this pregnancy is dragging and a part of me is terrified that it's going by soo fast. I feel so unprepared still. I have always felt i was carrying a little boy (though i didn't know for sure), so there has always been a natural connection for me thinking "he" "blue" "boy" type thoughts. I would have been just as happy with a little girl but it would be a big mind change.

We had the name Dexter picked out before we concieved. I would love to name our son Gabriel and am still struggling with not thinking of baby as Gabriel... however hubby isn't buying the name, and Dexter was the highest name on my list that hubby loved as well. It's weird. I love the spelling and what i think of when i think Dexter or Dex and i like hearing other people say it... but saying it out loud myself weirds me out. I do talk to baby and ask my little man how he's doing. I ask him if he's going to take care of me when im old since im taking care of him now and etc... so i'm working on the bonding. Maybe when the time comes, saying Dex or Dexter out loud won't seem so awkward and harsh.

It's like is this really something i want coming out of my mouth every few minutes for the next 18 years... Dex ..... Dexter!!!! hahaha... i think first mom jitters is getting to me.


----------



## MrsBea23

Lisette - Glad to hear things are going well and you are feeling good, I think carbs are really the thing that everyone craves when pregnant. Usually I wouldn't touch white bread but in this pregnancy I cant get enough lol. 

Hands - Wow that is quite a list, I don't even know what some of those things are he he. 
One thing i would say is about the medela double pump, i did a load of research and found that most people preferred the medela single so I got the single and figured I could just have 2 for the same price as the double. Although I am going to see how I get on with the one 1st, so many of my friends have said they just didn't bother int he end because it was such a palava. But if you know you want the double then go for it.

There are also a few threads on here I think mainly in baby club that women say what they have that they have never used it might be worth you having a look just to see if there is anything you can get away with not getting.


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks Bea. I do realize that some of that stuff is comfort wants due to being solo during baby's first year and that they aren't needed. If others don't buy those items, we won't either but it doesn't hurt to ask. 
I also realize that there are a lot of people out there who don't adequately (imo) take care of their children and just plop them by a tv and not spend their day talking to and doing things with their kiddos and thus may not need some of the things i want (due to not intending to use them). 
And then again there is personal experience as well. I worked at a place taking care of 6weeks-18monthers. I was there for about 14 months and realized how handy some of those things really were. It was 1 adult for every 5 kiddos and they would put 4 adults and 20 kids into one room. Needless to say we had our hands full, but i'm really glald i had that experience to know what type of diapers i prefer, and some other things as well.

Glad to know i didn't miss anything on my list teehee Oh and btw thanks for the suggestion on the double breast pump. The only reason why i wanted double is because i plan to express more than breast feed. I have a serious hang up of having a baby suck on my boobs. Just doesn't feel right to me and would feel more comfortable expressing as soon as possible (i've heard to establish a good milk supply that you should breast feed for the first 6 weeks before expressing... but im still looking into that).

As far as my bonding post goes... how are you and Nic bonding with your little one? Any jitters (what if i don't know im not doing something right and end up hurting or killing my little one), any hang ups (like me saying the name outloud)?


----------



## snowflakes120

:cake: Happy Birthday Lisette!! Enjoy your special day!! :cake:


----------



## NotNic

Yay happy, happy birthday Lisette! :happydance: :flower:


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - Save me some cake... baby has a sweet tooth tonight!!!!!! I hope your birthday is going well and when you get a chance update us!


For the rest of you i have a funny story to tell you. I have noticed in the pregnancy forum that apparently in the UK it is a common term to use Foof as another name for the vagina area. So when i was in one of the classrooms today during a technology lesson and the teacher typoed food and wrote foof... that is what came to mind. And if that wasn't bad enough she calls attention to it and says ... "Oh you see that guys? Look what i did. What did i write? Foof. Say it! Doesn't that sound funny? "My favorite foof is" What should it be instead?" By now i just have my head in my hands and trying really hard not to laugh outloud. Teehee. Foof isn't really a word we use around here so she and the kids had no idea, but i found it very comical.


----------



## NotNic

Haha Hands! That's made me giggle! Your US term 'fanny pack' also makes us think the same thing over here! We call them Bum Bags so I always have a giggle to myself if I hear it on TV!

Lisette - How did you get on today? x

As promised here's Pip's 20 wk scan pic. I don't know about bonding yet. It still feels very far away, and even though Pip is kicking I still don't feel like it's too real. (Pip kicks A LOT, so I'm very glad for that anterior placenta right now, cushioning all those blows!!) I keep thinking that I will play music towards my bump but that hasn't really happened. Everyone also keeps telling me to relax and I suppose I should, but work is busy and the house move is still up in the air, so I don't feel like I have time to relax just yet. Funny enough everyone keeps telling me or other people that I am looking well, which makes me laugh. I have huge bags under my eyes and grey, pimply skin. I think what they mean is I'm looking small for how far along I am :haha: I still can't imagine Pip being here and having a proper name too!
 



Attached Files:







20 wk scan.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## InHisHands

Oh Nic Pip is beautiful!!!!! What a blessing!!! Thank you for sharing! What a gorgeous baby and such a good picture too. I don't think i have any good pictures of dex's overall body yet. Hopefully that will change on monday.


----------



## NotNic

Thanks hun! When I showed my Mum she got very excited because she thought Pip had a lovely shaped head :haha: I can't wait to see your pics. Hopefully you'll get some really great feet shots too! At our 12 week scan we kept seeing Pip's feet but Pip wouldn't stay still enough to take a picture. Pip's lower half looks like s/he's half prawn! I think Pip likes to bring it's legs up so it's quite hard to figure out.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!!

Great scan Nic!! Too sweet!

Hands- you are on top of it with your list of wants, needs, and already boughts!!

Bea- hey there!!

Lisette- happy bday chicky!

Snow-fingers crossed for this week!!

Afm- nothing, zilch, nada... DH is sick so still unable to schedule appointment. Did sign up for gym memberships though!! Other than that it is what it is!:)


----------



## CHDickey

BEX- hey love!!!:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave: sorry for the late update! Everything was awesome :) measuring right on track & nice strong hb just that I didn't have a full bladder so the pics are little blurry blobs :( 2weeks ago was clearer! Lol! Good news though so we're extactic & got to tell a lot of my family & friends today, tmmr night H's family! Feels sooo amazing & wonderful :) Best Birthday by far!!! Hope u guys are all having great days as well! Nic that is one beautiful scan pic my friend! I hope to have much better ones on Feb.20th when I am 12w5d & will have a nice long scan checking everything & recording it too :o Thank you for all the lovely bday wishes :hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning Ladies - lots of posts last night while I was sleeping :)

Nic - your scan pic is great, and I agree with your mum, he/she has a lovely shaped head!!! My friends called their baby Pip all the way through the pregnancy, and they didnt decide on an actual name until about a week after he was born! I said they should call him Phillip so they could keep calling him Pip 

Hands - your story made me laugh, I'm glad you didnt have to explain why you found it funny! And yes, fanny pack has a similar effect over here!! 

Lisette - belated happy birthday to you! what a lovely birthday present for you to have everything as it should be!! Hope all goes well telling family :)

CH - hope your hubby feels better soon. Are you both going to the gym. me and hubby both go together (less often than we should) and it does help with motivation!

Snow- how is the SMEP going?? 

Bea - hi!! x

AFM, ive been feeling queasy still the last couple of days, but not been sick. In fact this morning I feel less queasy than I had been doing which worried me, but maybe i am just getting used to the feeling. No signs of any spotting or anything though which i am really happy about. Today is actually the exact day I had my mc last time (6+1)....I am inspecting the toilet paper very closely, if anyone could see me I would look like a right loon. I just cant wait to get to the weekend....we are telling OH's parents on Friday and my parents on Saturday. :)


----------



## NotNic

Big hugs for today Bex. I think you're probably more used to dealing with the nausea now. When I felt that my queasiness was lifting I got very scared, but it was just the symptoms shifting. Thinking of you today - but I know you're going to be fine. 

Thanks for all your kind words about my scan picture. Lisette - you'll definitely get some good shots at ypur next one. They are so active and funny. At 12 wks we knew we were going to have our hands full with Pip. Already it had a naughty streak!

I think Philip and Pippa might just have to go on the list just in case! :) hope you all have a great day! Xx


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - Symptoms come and go, but if they are shifting... i wonder if you are going to get so tired that you won't even feel like getting out of bed this weekend. Tiredness hit me hard... i could barely stand up for 5 minutes without feeling like i just ran a mile long race.

Nic - We were the same way when we had our 10 week scan and baby was kicking with both legs so hard that he was spending himself around. I just looked at my husband and thought "You better be back before this one starts to walk/run/climb" lol

One thing i have suffered throughout my whole pregnancy is nose bleeds. Not the type that you have to go run to get a tissue because the blood just keeps on coming. But the type when you blow you always have streaks of red in your otherwise clear snot. This morning though i went to blow and i had a huge clot. I hope that doesn't mean they are going to get worse. Is there a Log off/quit button in pregnancy?


----------



## NotNic

I get that too Hands. It's totally normal and something to do with progesterone levels dialating all our blood vessels to deal with the increased blood flow / blood pressure. The capiliaries in our nose get a bit sensitive and have a tendency to bleed when we blow them.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - If I get bloody noses I will prolly freak out. I am not so good with blood. 

Nic - That picture is so frame worthy!! Gorgeous baby you got cooking!

Bex - Hooray for hitting a milestone. I am still so happy for you! And happy to hear about your nausea.

Lisette - What a great birthday you are having.

CH - FX for you too this week. I asked my friend what her options were with her hubby's low T. She said her options were either hormone replacement therapy or IVF. They are starting off with the HRT 1st. They have another appt his fertility specialist next month and will know more then. 

Bea - Can't believe your hubby stayed up to watch the Superbowl.

AFM, I'm super excited because I saw some watery CM that stretches with a tiny bit of EWCM. I think the EPO is working! My OPK is still pretty negative though so that should darken up soon. Going to the movies with a girlfriend tonight and when I get home I'll be jumping on hubby!! :sex:

I am also worried about my sister. She hasn't been feeling well lately so she took a bus from her village to the biggest city near her in Tanzania which is 12 hours away. She just thought she had an infection. They did CT scans and ultrasounds to find out what was wrong. She had to get her appendix and a large cyst from her ovary removed this morning. Her husband will be making the 12 hour bus ride tomorrow to be with her. Any extra prayers that you guys have would be much appreciated.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - you got it! Keep us updated on how she's doing. I'm excited that it's getting close to O time again.

Nic - I'm glad i'm not the only one who suffers from bleeds. teehee

BTW some good news here. Hubby's weight test was moved up to this morning and he passed it (barely) .. but passing is passing. He has lost 1.5 inches from his waist line... yay! What he is losing, im sure im gaining.


----------



## NotNic

Hands - great news on hubby's inch loss. You'll have to write out what he's doing si we can pick up some tips!

Bea - my OH stayed up to watch the superbowl too! He went to Vegas a couple of years ago for a boys holiday and really got into American football. OH plays rugby (union, league and tag) so I think he likes all the strategy behind it. I just about keep up watching the 7's!

Snow - keeping your sister very much in my thoughts. Maybe she might get home a bit sooner now, and you get to see her soon. Yay for ewcm. More snow coming the UK's way do this is a very lucky bd'ing week. I can feel it! Also don't worry you don't really get proper nosebleeds so you'll be fine!

Xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Thanks for all the awesome PMA & wonderful bday wishes! Its been a hectic but really awesome 2days of baby sharing news!Just home from the in-laws & last day of work tmmr before we leave for holidays! Aaahhhh I'm soooo not ready! Oh well ill sleep lots on the car ride to NY right :)

Snow loads of dust ur way my friend & will definately say a special prayer for ur sister tonight! :hugs:

Bex how u doing sweetie? I know its a hard process & worrying just becomes second nature but truely believe me when I say I had very little symptoms both times & totally diffrent outcomes so u may just be very lucky! FX :) lots of exhaustion should be coming right up though! Lol...hope u have a fabulous weekend of sharing ur happy news sweetie!

Hands YAY for H's good weigh in! I want those tips too please! I feel like I'm expanding by the second :o

Nic, CH, Bea :wave:


----------



## InHisHands

LOL you girls... we are SUPPOSE to be gaining weight. Besides what he is doing, wouldn't be healthy while pregnant, breastfeeding, or TTC.

He exercises twice a day and runs about 5 miles after his workouts. Plus he is on a veggie/fruit diet and taking dietary stimulant supplement pills. He isn't loosing it safely.. but his work doesnt really care how he does it, as long as it is legal and done quickly.


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL ok ok Hands....but take notes for after we're done breastfeeding :)

Blurry scan pic attatched....sorry LO kept moving around and mommy didn't keep her bladder full sooo its hard to see! LOL...enjoy :)
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound2[1].pdf
File size: 67.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Srbjbex

Bea / Nic - Did you girls watch One Born Every Minute last night? I was very traumatised and in tears by the end of it! Makes me very very scared indeed! It was bad enough just watching them use the forceps in general, never mind all the added complications!

Hands - great news about your hubby, sound like he is putting a lot of effort in!

Lisette - loving the scan pic, thanks for posting! Not long now till you will be on holiday :)

Snow - hooray for the CM!! :happydance: So excited for you!!!! I hope you managed to give hubby a good seeing to! :blush: I am sorry to hear about your sister, I am sure she will all be ok, and will feel much better once her husband is with her x

CH - I dont know any one with low testosterone, so I am unable to offer any advice, but I know you fully deserve a little baby and you will have one! 

Feeling a bit better today about everything. i think I just have this permemnet queasy feeling in my stomach, that I am starting to get used to. Nic your desciption of a having had some nasty wine at an office party is spot on. I know I am not going to be sick but I know something is going on down there!


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - Yay for holidays!!! We were suppose to go on one this weekend, but had to cancel it... maybe we can go when hubby gets back. Are you excited? What do you plan on doing? BTW your little one looks like he/she is just growing along. You will be able to see a lot more on your 12 week scan. My little one's pictures at 10 weeks were clear, but there wasn't much to see. I think that's typical that early on.

CH - Is hubby doing better?

Bex - Your symptoms are checking out to be good. It must feel great to feel something this time around. I'm so excited about your weekend coming up. Let us know how it goes.

Bea - Have they taught you anything about breathing techniques or breastfeeding in your class? I wish they had a class like that around here... i could use some help with both... but Google might be my only avocate in that department.

Snow - Whoohooo! Have you gotten a postive O test yet? When you get a chance be sure to update us on your sister. I hope all is well and prayed for her last night.

Nic - How are you feeling? Any preggo symptoms? I had another clot nosebleed this morning, dizziness about once or twice a day, and im really really tired. I wake up exhausted even though i think im getting a good nights sleep. Oh and i've peed on myself 3 times now. *shakes head* Baby must really be on that bladder.
Once i had just gotten done peeing. Got up wiped, put my clothes on, flush the toilet... went to the sink and leaned over to wash my hands and it came gushing out. Had to change underwear and pants. I'm so glad i was at home!!!!

AFM - I'm doing well, but have a very tenseful situation at work to deal with. Basically a teacher wants me to do one thing, but my supervisor wants me to do another. So when i do what my supervisor wants, the teacher comes after me and chews me out, and now it is a tense situation and i have to work with her. Yesterday she even pulled me out in the hall and chewed me out with her fist pounding to make the angry gestures.

The anxiety can't be good for Dexter and I hate she is putting my child through it (twice already this week alone). If it was just me, i would cry and be ill about it, but with my child being affected... that adds a whole new protectiveness that im feeling. My supervisor is trying to deal with the situation, but it isn't happening quick enough for this momma. I shouldn't sit here and feel sick about going into work and antcipating conflict. I know it has to affect my little man and i don't want to stress him out. I've heard it can be so bad that it affects their personality development. I don't want that at all!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Snow - I really hope your sister is ok. On the bright side Tanzania is pretty advanced when it comes to African countries so I am sure the medical care she is getting is decent. Good to see you have started SMEP and great to see you are getting EWCM so early :thumbup:.

Lisette - Happy belated birthday I am glad you had a good one and your scan went so well yay.:happydance:. Have a fantastic time on hols it is such a good time to go and help the time pass faster.

CH - How are you getting on hun? Would you be covered for IVF?

Hands - I was just reading up on this the other day and the placenta actually stops most of the stress hormoes form reaching the bubba so try not to worry about it too much. I would just tell the teacher that you are following your supervisors orders and if she has a problem she will have to speak to them and leave you alone.
I actually have a 2.5 hour breasfeeding class tonight lol, seems quite long but I guess there is lots to learn. We have been doing breathing and massage techniques as well, I am sure you could get some good stuff off youtube though.

Nic - My DH plays football about 4 times a week! and is obsessed and watches every single sport he can from football to darts to bowls! We both get a bit obsessive when we have an interest in things.

Bex - I really wouldn't worry about last night OBEM that lady should of had a C section they really should of told her it is not normal for the baby to keep going back up that far after each push. And looking at the size of her and the size of the baby I think she had undiagnosed Gestational Diabetes. Being our 1st we get much more care than 2nd time mums so I am sure all will be fine for us.

AFM - I actually have to go for a Glucose tolerance test on Wednesday because i failed my 28 week blood test and I might have Getational Diabetes which isn't surprising since I have PCOS. Oh well if I do it means I get some extra scans he he.


----------



## NotNic

Bea - Sorry to hear about you possibly having GD but good news about having it checked. Let us know how you get on. 

My OH is a sports fanatic. He is currently training to be a children's rugby coach so is only home Weds and Friday evenings. We had to buy a tumble drier just so I could keep up with all the washing! I don't think there is a sport he doesn't like!

Bex - I watched OBEM and I have to say it was tricky viewing. I really winced and was worried that there would be a bad outcome. So glad that baby was okay. I agree with Bea. That lady definitely should have had a c section. Their daughter was a real chunky monkey! There was a lady I used to see a lot in 1st tri and she had the same issue with her 1st and she is now considered high risk and has additional care. 

Hands - Sorry that work sucks right now. I don't really have any symptoms apart from sore ribs and bad skin. I do find myself getting more angry with people though and I feel you on the stress levels. I'm really having second thoughts about where we are trying to buy. I really worry about how much the house is and just what we can afford when my maternity leave ends. OH and I are coming from completly different points of views and there really isn't a compromise for both of us. We can't stay put, but we can't afford another house of a similar size in OH's preferred area. I'd rather not leave where we live now and do feel like OH is expecting me to make a lot of sacrifices and I don't feel he's making enough back. :( Hopefully we can get some sort of solution sorted out soon because it's making me a very grumpy and overwhelmed Nic. 

Bea - Let us know what the session is like tonight. Of the sessions we've paid for I'm probably going to have to miss the b/f one but hoping I can go along to the NHS one in our area instead.

Snow - Hope there's a good update on your sister. Also it's snowing right now again. Any chance you've got a positive opk too? ;) Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

CH - Really hope your OH is feeling better.

Lisette - Super news. Can't wait to see that bump pic soon. xx
xxxx


----------



## CHDickey

He is feeling better. He got prescription for cream yesterday, but didn't get it filled. Want more info on all options. Probably going to go to urologist since they are specialized in that!


----------



## MrsBea23

Nic - The breastfeeding class last night was good, we learnt a technique called Biological Nurturing if you google it you can probably find youtube clips about it so not that big a deal you will be missing it. It was really good for DH though there was allot of emphasis on them being able to tell if the baby was latched correctly and them being a part of it.

We also looked at the different types of poop and what they should look like at each satge which was interesting.

And a main point was the breastfeeding shouldn't hurt and if it does you should take them off and start again because if you are in pain then they are not getting enough milk.

Hope everyone is having a great Friday.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Bea that sounds like a great class! I was just telling H we should look into courses like that in our city...just soo much to learn :)

Snow hope ur sister is doing good sweetie? T&P

Well we are officially on the road :) Hope you girls all have wonderful weekends & week's coming up! A special early Happy Valentines Day as well! Ill be getting nice & healthy looking for my first bump pic to send you all next weekend :) lots of love xoxo


----------



## snowflakes120

Lisette - Have a great trip! Happy V-day too! Nice pic!! 

Mrs. Bea - Glad the class went well. Hope your glucose is better this time around.

CH - Hooray for cream! It's a great start!

Nic - Sorry for the added stresses of moving house! Hope you can come to an agreement.

Hands - I would tell the co-worker that she needs to speak with your boss and leave you out of it. 

Bex - Are you excited to tell everyone this weekend?

My sister is doing well and recovering. Her hubby is now with her and she will be staying with an American family in the main city til she feels better to travel back to her village. The cyst was the size of a tennis ball. She just can't believe this all happened. 

AFM, Getting excited. I am doing a wine tasting with a bunch of girls tonight after work. It should be fun. We don't really have much else planned for the weekend - hubby has a few tests to study for next week. 

I am a bit anxious today. My OPK was pretty negative yesterday so we skipped BDing last night. However, I am feeling some symptoms of OV. I am afraid I am going to OV today - if that's the case then I missed the day before again this month. Last month, for some reason my OPK didn't become positive til the actual day of OV - I am afraid that is the case again. Awe such is life. I need to calm down though because I can't change anything. Just hoping that my OV holds out til Saturday so I can feel super confident this cycle. Anyways, going to jump hubby as soon we walk in the door from work tonight!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - I am very excited :)!!! When we first arranged visits to do the telling, I was so so worried that i wouldn't actually get to tell (like last time) so now that it is here I cant wait! So it is hubbys parents tonight, then tomorrow morning we head up to York for the weekend to tell my folks and my littlest sis (who will defineitly cry) but we are stopping in Nottingham on the way so we can tell my brother! woop! That will just leave my other brother, but as he lives in Germany, I think that will have to be a phonecall!

So great to here your sis is ok (a tennis ball!!!!!!!) and enjoy your wine tasting, have an extra glass for me!!! 

Lisette - have a wonderful, wonderful time! Think of us all here in the freeeezing UK, cant wait for this infamous bump pic / tshirt!! haha :haha:

Bea - your class sounds really good. i know I have ages yet, but I cant wait to go to some classes, more to meet other pg people in the local area! Most of our friends are a bit spread about, so will be really nice to meet some local friends!

CH - great news that hubby is feeling better. It certainly cant hurt to get as much info as you can. Any exciting plans for the weekend?!

Nic - sounds like you are having difficult house decisions! I know how you feel. I think realistically we would like to move within the next couple of years, but it will be a compromise between a house in the area we live in now (which is expensive so therefore would be smaller) or one with more space but not quite where we want to live. I guess if there was lovely big houses, in lovely areas with wonderful schools, and didnt cost a fortune we would all live there already hey!

Hands - It is rubbish that you are being in that situation at work - it should not be for you to resolve, and that it is very bad of your supervisor who should be looking out for you! Hopefully will get sorted for you soon hun!!

If i dont get chance to log on at the weekend, hope you all have a fabulous weekend and I'll catch up with you all on Sunday evening most likely :)

:hugs: to all


----------



## InHisHands

Hey all

Snow - thanks for the update on your sis. Im glad that things seem to be going okay.

Nic - I wouldn't want to be moving this late in the game either. Yuck!

Lisette - can't wait to see your bump

Bea - i wish they had classes like that around here. I think im going to end up having to just read books for the info.

Bex - How did everyone take the news?

CH- how you doing? Glad hubby is feeling better.

AFM - Dexter and I got into a nesting cleaning frenzie yesterday without a hubby here to intervine. We dusted, cleaned the sinks, cleaned the counters, cleaned the mirrors, put odds and ends away that had been left out, cleaned the toilets, cleaned the tubs, got on our hands and knees and took pinesol to the vinal floors, vacummed the floors, went back and remop the floors, vaccumed and wiped clean the baseboards, cleaned out the fridge and wiped down all the shelves in it, took everything out of the kitchen cabinets and cleaned the bottom of the shelves and put most of the stuff back (threw some stuff away), wiped down the surfaces of all the cabinets, took everything off the fridge and threw some of the stuff away and reorganized the magnets, did the dishes, took out the trash, and did laundry. I'm tired today. haha.


----------



## NotNic

Wow Hands! What an excellent early spring clean you had. You'll sleep well tonight! As for classes Bea said she found s few things on you tube. Perhaps you could take a look and if there is anything you specifically want to know let me know and I'll ask when my classes start.

I'm having a bit of a lazy weekend. We bought a few baby basics - bibs, socks etc. yesterday and went for an amazing Sunday lunch. My sister and I shared a whole roast chicken with yummy garlic roast potatoes. There was so much that everyone had to help us out! So pleased I went for a swim this afternoon before lunch to work up an appetite. :D
Also I wanted to share that I can now see kicks from the outside. Really is amazing and probably the first time I thought I really do have something in there lol. I tried to wake hubby up to see it, but by the time he did Pip stopped. Hopefully hubby will get to feel it soon.

Hope you are all having great weekends. Snow did you get your O day? 

Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - How exciting about seeing the kicks. That truly is amazing!

Hands - Sound like a wonderful cleaning weekend of Spring cleaning even though it has been super cold these past couple days - I can't wait for the warmer weather! Although, I am sure when it is July and in the 90's - I'll be wishing for colder weather!

Well, I got myself in a tizzy over nothing on Friday. I didn't end up OVing. I thought that I did all day yesterday too up until this AM's temp that went down. So I took another OPK with FMU and it was mega positive so I guess today is the day. Good thing we BD'd Fri, Sat and today! I think we got a good shot this cycle. My fingers are super crossed need less to say.


----------



## InHisHands

Nic- I'm so excited for you! I can't imagine what a kick even feels like, let aone seeing one. I can't wait! BTW now that you mention it, Bea did say that! Preggo Brain strikes again. I forget everything these days.

Snow --- Yipeee!!!!!! O day has came and what good chances!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey ladies

Hope you all had good weekends! Well we had a fun weekend telling everyone. Hubby's parents were very excitable as expected....we'll give them a bit of time to be excited but I then think we are going to need to calm them down a bit before they buy the entire of Mothercare! 

My parents were a bit more subdued...in fairness, my dad wasnt feeling very well at all and was full of a nasty cold but I could tell was quite emotional about it really. My mum on the other hand seemed a bit more flippant. When she asked how far along I was, I said 6 and a half weeks and she said 'oh Rebecca' as if to say, you're not really very pregnant at all then are you. That annoyed me. Anyway, she is always like that. She always starts off completed unexcited about things and then gradually gets more excited. Im sure to it (mum was the same when we announced our engagement), and I normally get all the emotion and hugs and stuff from my dad in these situations, but because he had the nasty cold he was feeling really flat. 

I think I just feel a bit cheated, because of what happened with my miscarriage has completely taken away all of the surprise of the announcement, and some of the excitement. Husband says it will feel different when we have a 12 week scan because everyone will be able to relax a lot more.


----------



## NotNic

Sorry to hear that Bex. My mums a bit like that. When we told my parents we were at the same stage and the first thing my mum said was 'Well done' and then asked if it was planned. I'm sure they're probably bring cautious. My mum lost her first baby and once I had my 12 wk scan she confided that she didn't allow herself to get excited until we got through the scan. Now she is uncontrollable!! :) I'm sure you're parents will be like that soon, plus when it's your daughter who is going through all the changes I do think it is a much bigger deal because they worry about our health. In laws are a bit more removed and can enjoy it. 

Snow - super duper news lovely! Lots of :dust: for you! Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Well, i went to my 21week gender scan today. Baby was moving a lot and it was hard to get good pictures. The lady didn't talk a whole lot (but explained to me that she wouldn't before hand which i was okay with). She didn't tell me anything good or bad as far as results.... she said i would get the results on my 24 week appointment with my midwife. 

Soooooo until then, i thought i would share some of the better pictures. The lady confirmed that Dexter is indeed a boy (second picture). I really hope baby's feet and nose aren't really that big though! Dad and i don't have big feet or noses! 

BTW I'm afraid based on the photos that baby has inherited daddy's jaw problem where the bottom of the jaw is too far in and needs surgery to move the entire jaw forward. Hubby and his daughter both have it... hubby has had his fixed, and his daughter's isn't very pronounced.
 



Attached Files:







21weekUltrasoundBody2.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6









21weekUltrasoundG3.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









21weekultrasoundLeg3.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









21weeUltrasoundArm.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NotNic

What amazing pictures of Dexter's bones you have! I'm really jealous how clear they came out! :) I really wouldn't worry if I were you. Baby grows at different stages. My Mum always used to say that when our feet grew as kids we were due an overall growth spurt! Perhaps Dexter is the same.

Happy Valentines Day everyone! Do you all have exciting plans? I don't. Hubby the old romantic has taken a half day's holiday .................to go to Brighton to watch football with his Dad. :dohh: I have told him he has to come back with coconut ice, a tub of cockles and some honeycomb otherwise he'll be in my bad books! :haha:

I also have my mw appointment this evening. I am feeling huge after a recent bump spurt so I'm feeling pretty confident that Pip's measurements will be spot on. Interested to hear if they will give me an idea on how big a baby I'm expecting. I'm below where I should be on my weight growth chart, but in my family we carry light until the third tri when we pile it on - so that's not a very good guide for us.

Catch you all later. :flower:


----------



## InHisHands

Happy Valentine's Day!!!!

I plan on going to our church to eat a special dinner that they are putting on. I'm bringing my mother.

Nic - Thanks for the kind words about Dex. Please be sure to update us on Pip after your appointment!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - Great pictures of Dexter - I love them!! 

Nic - hope your appointment tonight goes well! How long after you went to your GPs with yuor BFP did you get a call from your midwife to arrange your booking appointment? I'm guessing around 8 weeks, but would just like to know! 

I also have an unromantic valentines planned (I dont really 'do' valentines day). Hubby is going to play tennis with a friend and I am going shopping to pick up some bits and pieces for a hen do I'm on at the weekend.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - just checked your chart, crosshairs tomorrow I reckon :thumbup:


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - Congrats on your Blueberry!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies. Happy Valentine's Day! Hubby was so sweet and surprised me last night with 15 pink roses, steaks to make dinner for us and a wonderful card that I opened this morning. He won't be home til after 8 tonight as he has a long school day and then when we does come home he will need to study for a test tomorrow. I am going to make a heart shaped pizza for him tonight. I made lots of cookies last night - heart shaped ones that are white and pink. I even decorated them with red sprinkles, lip/hearts sprinkles and cinnamon dots. Yummy!!

Bex - Thanks for chart stalk! I am kinda bummed that my temp hasn't risen that much yet. It is the same temp today as it was yesterday. It's still pretty low for me. I am about .25 under where I should be. Oh well. Sorry your mom and dad didn't give you the reaction you expected. I know I would be upset. And I hear you on the PAL thing - I already know that if I ever get pregnant again, the miscarriage will have taken away all the innocence others that haven't experienced one get. 

Nic - Good luck at your appt. I think it's time for a bump update pic as you said you had a spurt! Totally had to look up the food you were talking about. I want some coconut ice!!! Looks delish! I totally have a sweet tooth!! 

Hands - LOVE baby Dexter's new portraits. He looks so handsome already!

Since my sister is a major city and actually has internet capabilities - I'm going to be able to skype with her soon. I can't wait. I haven't been able to talk to her since Christmas. Far too long. She is recovering well and the Peace Corps are doing an awesome job.


----------



## NotNic

Brilliant news on your sister Snow and what a lovely romantic hubby you have! 

Coconut Ice is lovely. Really sweet but really yummy. It made me giggle to hear that you googled them though. When you found out what they were they probably sounded like a very strange mix of requests! I can't even blame pregnancy for that combination. They just are essential when you're at the British Seaside. I normally eat all three, have fish and chips, candy floss and a buy a stick of rock (which never gets eaten) when I am down in Brighton or Hastings. It would be rude not too! They do have some lovely restaurants down there too, but I'm normally too full of additives to appreciate them! :)

Bex (Congrats on the Blueberry btw!) and Snow - even though I haven't suffered a loss, I think with my family's history I kind of experienced the feelings you're talking about. I do think that knowing what you've lost will make you appreciate it even more once your baby is here. My niece is the apple of her parent's eye. It obviously doesn't take anything away from their first baby, but they cherish every moment of her and take her less for granted than I've seen other parents do with their children. xx

So midwife appointment today was okay. All the stuff relating to Pip was good, but I came out of the appointment feeling a little flat. This is the 3rd appointment and 3rd midwife I've had, and this was the first time I felt like I was being processed. She was a bit grumpy about me coming in now rather than at 25 weeks (my previous mw told me to come in at 23 wks) and I just got the sense that she really wasn't interested in my history or what I was saying. I'm going to call up tomorrow and see if I swap my appointment dates if I will get someone else. She was alright, but I really liked the last mw and she made me feel really positive. If there was a chance I could get her again I'd be much happier.

Also this mw when she listened to Pip's heartbeat told me Pip was kicking. I didn't feel the kicks myself and it normally sleeps about that time of day. I think the doppler probably woke Pip up, and Pip was stirring instead. HB was also 141, when it normally measures much faster. She also did my measurements and said that I'm 24/ 25 cm, which considering I'm 23+5 puts me about a week ahead. I might be measuring a week ahead and I do feel bigger today, but at 20+6 Pip was measuring average so this puzzles me a bit. Can my uterus measure a week ahead and Pip still be a tad bit small? Or was she just a bit blase about my measurements? :shrug:


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - I am going to be super stalking your chart from now one!! Defintiely time for another BFP on this this thread! And great news that you will be able to skype your sister soon :) And cocunut ice really is lovely! We always used to make it at Christmas in cooking lessons at school (from what I can remember you casically just mix dessicated coconut with carnation milk...)

Nic - sounds like you have been had a crappy midwife appointment :hugs: Hopefully you will be able to have the good mw again. I always think its best to request who you want if you can. If they say its not possible then you are in no worse position than if you hadnt asked! 

AFM, I am in a bit of a panic this morning... I woke up and my boobs dont hurt like they normally do and I dont feel sick. Its like all my symptoms have disappeared. Hubby says not to worry and that i will be all sicky again tomorrow, but this 'feeling normal' is really unnerving me and I dont like it. I was scared even to wipe after I went to the loo this morning. am i going nuts :wacko:


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh Nic I forgot to say, when my friend was pg she had the same thing as you... although I cant quite remember which way round it was...but it was either a small bump and a big baby (I think it was this) or a big bump and a small baby. So I think it can be like that!


----------



## NotNic

Thanks hun. I guess at my next appointment we'll see what I measure then and go from there. I did try telling this mw that hubby's family have big babies and being petite I'm a bit concerned. Apparently they don't have a good idea until after 30 wks and they'll decide if I need a growth scan. I'm doubtful that any of that conversation made it into my notes!

Don't worry about symptoms easing. Almost as soon as we told our parents my symptoms eased. I had a week of feeling panicky, but then I started to get new symptoms - nausea in the evening instead of all day, a brilliant sense of smell and then smells out of nowhere would make me gag. I have to say once I got used to it, it made ms more manageable at work. Like you I had ms early, so perhaps your body is reacting the sane as mine. By 10 weeks I felt almost normal. Apart from strange swollen boobs and bloating, I could have forgotten I was pregnant half the time! Also feeling so normal really made weeks from there fly. 

Keep us posted on how you get on Snow.

CH - what's the plan for you guys atm?

Hiya Bea, Hands and Lisette!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - how did your heart shape pizza come out? How are you fairing the tww?

Nic - Sorry about the horrible appointment. Even though i know the midwife i normally go see won't be able to help with the baby at all... i enjoy seeing her and try to get my appointments with her due to the fact some of the other staff rubs me the wrong way. I totally get you there. I didn't realize they can't do growth measurements as far as how big they think the baby will be until so late. I thought i was going to get that info at my 24 week appointment. Darn. My family tends to have average to small babies when it comes to weight.... but long babies. My brother was 7lbs 8oz and 21 inches long and i was 5lbs 11oz and 20 inches long. I am really hoping our baby is under 8lbs

Bex - Don't worry about the symptoms coming and going. I had that happen to me at 8 weeks and i completely panic. My hubby came home to me balling my eyes out on the chair telling him i don't feel the baby anymore and it's just not there. Um yeah.. Dex was just being mellow that week and im sure your lil one is too. Boob soreness, ms, tiredness, backaches, insomia, thirst, appetite, smells... etc they all come and go. At this point in my pregnancy i dont even feel pregnant. Without feeling the baby move, and i have no other symptoms besides being tired some days... i have to rely on the big belly and the pictures to prove it to me.

Lisette - How you coming long? Not too long before your next scan!

CH - Haven't heard too much from you. How are you doing?

Bea - have you started nesting yet? :laundry: Have you come to a conclusion on what type of pain management you plan on using?


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies! Chatty day today!

Bex - Don't be nervous. I think I heard that once the placenta takes over then your symptoms should ease but I'm not sure when that happens. Or I bet your body is just getting used to the hormones but don't you fret your pretty head I bet a new surge of hormones are coming just to make you feel all yucky again!! 

Nic - So I forgot to ask yesterday. This honeycomb thing - is it really a honeycomb? Do you eat it just like that or boil it down? Is it just honey? I looked up cotton floss and it is what we call cotton candy. And I totally have had the sticks of rock from the amusement parks. Yum! Sorry the mw you had was less than helpful. I would request another one for the next appt.

Hands - Well, I had a few issues with the pizza. The dough never rose after 2 hrs out so when I heated the pizza stone I placed it on a burner and then the dough stuck to the pan I had it in. Then bc it barely rose it was hard to work with and never made it into a heart so I told hubby to pretend it was a heart. Then once I put on the pizza stone it started cooking on the stone. Then there were parts that were thin so the pizza sauce was falling through so we had to eat it with a fork and knife. It was a disaster last night. Oh well. We got a good laugh and it surprisingly tasted good. 

AFM, temp rose today putting me where I should be. It looks like a lightening bolt. Just going to hang out and chill in this 2ww and try to take it easy. I plan to test on 2/22 bc I will be 10dpo and since my LP is only 11 days now since the MC I don't have much choice in the matter. My lucky number is 22 too (I always wore it when I played soccer) and it is Ash Wednesday so my FX.

Hey to CH, Bea and Lisette!!!


----------



## NotNic

Ah bless you Snow. Very good effort though! I don't think I would have kept my cool after the dough not rising. I think hubby would have ended up with a cheese toastie and a tomato ketchup heart! :) Honeycomb (or Hokey Pokey) is a sugar recipe boiled down and with bicarb added to make it fizzy and bubbly. It's the inside of a crunchie bar here in the UK, but I can't think what you'd guys would call it in the US. This is the receipe though if you were thinking of trying it yourself: https://www.nigella.com/recipes/view/hokey-pokey-36
Hubby failed me on the sweetie front but I do have a large tub of cockles to get through and that's probably a tad bit healthier for Pip! :) 

Hands I was 21 inches and 7lb 5 oz when I was born. The combination of a tall baby like I was and a chunky one like OH concerns me a wee bit! :) 

Yay for a good TWW Snow.

Hope everyone else is good. xxx


----------



## NotNic

Google tells me that you call it Sponge Candy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeycomb_toffee but that sounds weird to me!


----------



## snowflakes120

OH that looks yummy. Where I am from in NY Sponge Candy is quite popular in that area of the country - it reminds me of that. SO I just did wiki to show you and it is the same thing. :) When I go home to visit family it is one of the things I have to get too!! LOVE it!! I have even had my mom send it to me by mail bc I wanted some so bad.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sponge_candy

I was 7lbs exactly. Don't know my length - I'll go home and see later but I was prolly little as I am still am short. Ha! Hubby was a big baby - like 8lbs or something which kinda scares me a bit I have to admit.


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha! I was typing when you were posting! We linked the same website!! haha!! Funny stuff right there!!


----------



## Srbjbex

OK....so now I really want a Crunchie after reading that! Funny I have never heard it called hokey pokey before Nic, but I would refer to it as cinder toffee!!


----------



## NotNic

Hokey pokey's what they call they call it in Cornwall and the South West, but now you mention it Cinder Toffee sounds familiar too. It's amazing that something so simple has so many different names. :)


----------



## NotNic

I feel you on the crunchie craving too. I'm not so excited about my muller fruit corner yogurt anymore, and I was saving that for a mid-afternoon snack! :)

Snow - 8lbs isn't that big. Our nieces and nephews on hubby's side were pushing 10lbs. :wacko:


----------



## InHisHands

Hey ladies. I hope all is doing well. Since monday afternoon i have felt a random thump, like a heartbeat at my bellybutton level and below. It doesn't happen very often, but when it does.. it's usually right around 3-6 at night. I'm really hoping that this is it and that i can start to feel dexter. I thought kicks would be more frequent though. Any inside input on this?

Oh and i wanted to share... I have a friend who has been ttc for over 10 years. At one time she just droped to NTNP, and adopted a little girl. Back in September, i started talking to her and explained to her some options she didn't know she had (since we have the same insurance)... and she went and recieved more fertility testing and last month started her first cycle of clomid. She found out she was pregnant yesterday and i'm so over the moon for her.


----------



## NotNic

Ah great news for your friend Hands. It's so exciting to have friends to share it with. I have a few who are due just after me and I'm looking forward to being ladies wot lunch with them when we're all off!

Sounds to me like you're getting some kicks :happydance: Remember our AP muffles the kicks slightly, so they might not be as clear or as sharp to begin with. Also in the beginning Pip's kicks really weren't very regular even though all the books say that baby has established a sleeping pattern. They also sleep up to 14 hours a day so would be much calmer right now. Pip started off kicking just before I went to bed (10-11pm ish) and then recently late morning too. I also get the odd kick now and then through the day, but not the persistent kicks I get before bed. That's great that you are feeling kicks and movement in the middle. I've only recently started to feel them in the there.


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks for the vite of confidence nic! This has been a long time waiting.... i keep on thinking it will stop... but 3 days in a row 
now... surely it's dexter. Where im feeling the thumps is where the doctor said dexter's head and feet were (mainly two places) down low and center and up high and to the left. Probably dexter going from stretching out to that curled up position he apparently does. I have even seen the skin move a few times, but not every time.

I can't wait till my hubby gets home to see!!!


----------



## NotNic

You see skin move too?!! Wow I only got that last week and hubby keeps missing it. That's definitely kicks honey. xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello everyone! I am sure am glad it's the weekend! I am on a hen do down in Bristol this weekend, so I need to subtly avoid alcohol. My best friend is going too, and she knows about my little blueberry, so that's nice, other than that I thought if anyone asks why I'm not drinking, I'm just going to say I'm on antibiotics!! 

Symptoms not really around for me this week, which, as you know, panicked me earlier, but think I am more relaxed about it now. 

Hubby is in the US with work next week. I realised today that he is going to miss pancake day! I said he will be able to have pancakes in America, then he asked me to ask you guys if you do pancake day over there (shrove Tuesday)???:haha:

What are everyone's else's plans for the weekend?


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Never heard of it before. Your hubby is more than welcome to come to NC and I will gladly make some pancakes! I looked it up. Very cool. I love pancakes too. I am Catholic so I do do Ash Wednesday and Lent. I just may participate in your tradition!! 

Not much going on this weekend. Hubby and I are going out to eat tonight. This weekend I plan to do our taxes and just relax and do some house chores. Nothing all too fun at all!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - it is a good day, I normally just do pancakes for dinner that day! Yum yum yum! :) the tradition is that it is a way to use up your eggs and milk before the lent period. Normally I give something up for lent....but a lot of the things I would normally give up I already have! Like coffee or alcohol....so I'll have to think of something else. Maybe it's chocolates turn to go!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!!

Nothing going on here. Just working!:) I did pass my principals certification test though!:)


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - Never heard of the pancake thing either, but i'm always up for a holiday.

Ch - CONGRATS!!!!!!! Yay!! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## NotNic

Pancake Day is one of my favourites. Much better than Valentines Day! It's the only day we were allowed pudding for dinner! Yum! 

Super congrats CH! We knew you could do it. Will you apply for a new job now? 

Snow - any symptoms? 

Very tired here, so thinking of taking it easy. We have the week booked off work so we might fly off somewhere for a few days. Will keep you posted! Xx


----------



## InHisHands

Nic you could always fly to here! Can't say we have too much to offer though lol

Dexter is definately the one that is making those heartbeat type thumps and they are getting stronger by the day. They now feel like something trying to jump right on out of me like a scene from the alien movie. Last night he startled me with a double barrel kick (the strongest i've felt yet). My skin is just popping everywhere. I guess it just took a while for my muscles to cave and once they did he was able to make himself known. I've been trying to keep track of them and notice he'll usually kick between 6am-9am, 12pm-2pm, 4pm-8pm. Sometimes it will be just one hard one and other times there will be 6+ within a 20 minute period or so. It's so amazing. I love it when he kicks because i know he is awake and i can talk to him. My mother is coming over today and i hope he puts on a show for her. She's been waiting for this moment.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

I'm BACK :) Had a great vacation but very happy to be back home with my familiar comforts! Bed, bathrooms, my smells & foods :) You guys have all been nice & busy it seems! 

Hands hope the work situation is a little better - new pics of Dexter are gorgeous AND thumps now?! YAY-such Fab news about ur friend! WOW how beautiful :)

Bex sorry the reveal was a little bittersweet...every passing day will help sweetie...praying they go fast for ya! I know its hard when the symptoms go away but remember same happenned to me & so far so good :)

Snow sooo happy ur sis is ok - omg testing day soon!!! How u feeling girl?
Nic totally exciting to see the kicks now! Awesome news the LO is measuring a week ahead! WOW

CH that's great news girl! Congrats
Bea how u been sweetie? xxx


Scan tmmr morning at 9:45am...can't wait to see my little monkey again & get some nice clear pictures & video too! Hope the tech will be able to reasure me that all is well & chances of downs aren't anything to worry about! Then ill be going to work & officially telling everyone :o kinda scared but excited too...thank God cuz I don't think I'm fooling anyone anymore! LOL Here's the promised pic with T-shirt on :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







babybumpcruise.pdf
File size: 101.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - How exciting that you get a scan tomorrow! i'm sure everything will be fine. You look gorgeous in your photo. What an adorable shirt and your hubby looks absolutely thrilled to be a daddy. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## NotNic

Hello lovelies. Just a quick one to say we booked a last min deal yesterday and we are just waiting to board our flight to Sharm now. Have a lovely week and hoping for some good news when I get back. Much love xxx


----------



## NotNic

Ooh and good luck for your scan Lisette and super bump pic! Xx


----------



## InHisHands

awww... have fun nic!!! We're gonna miss you.


----------



## snowflakes120

So very cute Lisette!! Love it and what a creative idea!!

Have a great time in Sharm Nic! 

Bex - How ya feeling this weekend?

CH - Hooray for passing the test! Great news!

Hands - How's the belly popping going? Not to be confused with booty popping!

AFM, had a good relaxing weekend. Symptom spot: I was having a bit of a backache for a few days like before AF comes but that has gone away. This AM I woke up and my left ovary aches esp when I move around. It's really weird. Boobs don't hurt or have gotten any bigger so not sure what to think. I bet I'm not pregnant though - I just have a feeling. But still gonna test Wed anyways if my temp is up - I will be 10dpo. AF due Friday.


----------



## CHDickey

Fingers are crossed for you snow!!

Lisette can't wait to hear about your scan!

BEX how ya doing sweetie??

Hands you are so organized!

Nic have fun chicky!

Bea hey there!!

Have the day off and so much to do!! Waiting for doctors office to open so I can book urologist appointment for DH and an eye appointment for me!! Other than that have tons to do today and cannot figure out where to start!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello ladies!

I had a lovely weekend at the hen do in bristol, I am very glad it wasnt a big night out drinking and clubbing etc!! We went out for lunch, then we were pottery painting, and then we had a pajama party in a rented serviced apartment. I am amazed I managed to stay awake until 2am! It was nice as well as there were other non-drinkers there, so I didn't stick out like a sore thumb, I think one of my friends probably suspects, but i know she is also TTC at the moment (or at least NTNP) so she would never have said anything!

Snow - cant believe you are on 8dpo already! that has gone very quickly, and temps still lice and high....now i dont wnt to jinx it, but do you think that pain could be implantation? If it is, you might want to hold out testing till a bit later.....exciting times ahead!!

Lisette - WOW what a pic!! You built up that picture / t-shirt combo and it delivered :haha: you look great and your hubby looks so proud, bless him! Can you post some pics from your scan please? :)

Nic -have a great holiday! I'm jealous of the sun!!

CH - congratulations on passing the exam! Sounds like you are just as busy in your days off!! I think you need a holiday too!

Hands - Dexter sounds like he is practising his drumming skills in there! Did he 'perform' for your mum??

Bea - how your doing lovely? not heard from you in a while.

x


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies :wave:

Soo happy to hear you are all doing well!!! Good luck at the urologist CH and Nic awesome last minute vaca! WOOHOO!

Scan results were AWESOME this morning! My risks for all 3 types of downs are wwwaaayyyy down and he's VERY happy with me :) I've got one stubborn little bean in there though! LOL Gave the Dr a really hard time and he's like the BEST in the city for u/s! Had to try 3diffrent times and diffrent techniques to get the baby awake and turning to measure properly! LOL So the stubborness and strong hb of 156bpm make sme think girl still :) Plus he wouldn't guess soooo.....here take a look and tell me what you think!
 



Attached Files:







12+5.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1









head.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1









legs.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - So happy you had a great time at the hen party! Well, maybe it is implantation but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high as I don't want to be disappointed again. But I am still feeling it... 10 hours later whatever this is. It's really probably nothing at all.

Lisette - LOVE the US!! Funny that he is stubborn already!


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - Yay for scan photos!!!! It's so exciting to see the little one on the screen and to know he/she is okay. I can't believe you are almost in 2nd tri already!! The baby may be a girl... but most doctors won't make a guess that early on because boy parts and girl parts look so much alike at that point. Shoot, when i had my scan.. most of us(including me), and other people on B&B thought the baby's skull looked more girlish, but i'm definately having that little boy that i felt like i was carrying. Either way, baby appears to be healthy and im so excited for you and can't wait till you find out the gender for sure (boy or girl)!!!


As far as kicking goes.... Dexter wouldn't kick for grandma on saturday or sunday!!! He was so active once she left yesterday but today i haven't felt him yet. I really hope i get to feel him before i go to bed. It would worry me if i would go a whole day without feeling the little one kick. Oh BTW yesterday while i was in sunday school Dexter was kicking and my shirt kept bouncing up where he was kicking. What a precious moment for me!


----------



## snowflakes120

Enjoy Pancake Day ladies. 

Hands - Sorry Dex won't kick for Grandma.

AFM, I am in a lousy mood and feel like this is never going to happen for us. Can't believe I should be more than half way through a pregnancy and I'm not. Ugh. Today is a day that I just feel like giving up hope.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - I know what will get you out of the crappy mood - PANCAKES!! Become an honorary Brit for the day and join us....but you will have to make thin ones (rather than american style thick ones) and have them with sugar and lemon if you want to be a true Brit :haha:

Seriously though, I know eaxctly how you feel, TTCAL is a completely different set of emotions, and all I can say to you is that it WILL happen for you, hang in there, and pregnancy after loss is completely different again. You will be a mum and a fab one at that!

Lisette - great scan pics!!! I cant wait till I get a scan - still waiting to hear from midwife, but assuming it will be 12weeks when I get my scan then that will be towards the end of March!

HAPPY PANCAKE DAY EVERYONE!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlis :wave:

Happy Pancake day to all you who are getting to celebrate! I'm definately jelous! Sugar and Lemon hun....mmmm....sounds SUPER yummy to me!

Snow hunni chin up...i know these days and cycles are soooo hard emotionally and like Bex says once you do get your next BFP it will a whole new set of diffrent emotions...all along feeling like we can't fully experience the innonence the same way as the first time...I'm praying for you sweetie :hugs:

Bex congrats on the Rasberry girl! How you feeling? I can't wait to see your beautiful little beany :)

Hands sorry to hear Dexter got shy for Grandma! Does she live far from you? I can only imagine the excitement and joy I will feel when I start feeling my LO but having my mom feel her first grandbaby....OMG....no words :) Is he active today little man?

CH how was your crazy day yesterday?

Bea :wave:

Nic? When is she back from her little getaway?


----------



## InHisHands

I'm feeling Dexter flutter today, but no hard kicks. Last night though as i woke up just enough to turn, and i felt a pop.. so i know between the flutters and the pop he's in there.. just not as active as he was a few days ago. Kicks and movement are so sporatic at this stage, there is a reason why they tell you not to start counting till later.

Anyways... i took a recent bump pic. I'll post the last one at 18 weeks and this one at 22 weeks. My hubby left me closer to when the last one took than this one, so we will see if he notices a difference when he gets home or not.
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0









[email protected]
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snowflakes120

We enjoyed Pancake Day tonight. I channeled my inner Brit. I made my yummy fluffy pancake recipe and some bacon. We also used our scarlet, cobalt and ivory Fiestaware - your flag colors!

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/006.jpg

Demi also joined in the festivities.

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/009.jpg

xoxo


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - AMAZING!!!! Loving your inner Brit, very proud of you :) Looks like demi enjoyed them too. I actually had bacon with my pancakes too last night as well :happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

Lol snow, that's great! What did hubby think?

Bex - Love your raspberry! Have your symptoms returned/change?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands- yes I am back now to this permanent state of queasy. I tend to be ok in the evenings, but mornings, particulalry late mornings I stuggle to eat anything. Still not actually been sick yet though. I also am having some more cramps.

I like your bump pics, I cant wait to have a bump rather than just being bloated!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, I read from my phone (not very good at posting from my phone) but I have been really busy and anytime I am at home I am pretty much in bed and can't even be bothered turning the laptop on lol.

Snow - You are lucky you live so far away or I would be dog napping Demi she is so adorable.
I hope you are feeling better today hun and more positive, I really feel it wont be long before you get your BFP :hugs:. Your chart is looking pretty amazing though!

Bex - Things sound like they are going really well I am so pleased for you, sorry your Ma wasn't so supportive I guess she is just worried for you. 
Well done going on a hen I pretty much hibernated for the 1st 4 months lol, I am a bit of a binge drinker though so it really would have been noticeable to people if I wasn't drinking. 

Lisette - I love the T-shirt and your avatar it is fab. Your scan pics are great as well and sooo pleased you results are good. Have you started buying things yet?

Hands - Your bump is looking fab and it is great you are feeling so much movement. The heartbeat sensation you where feeling last week might have been hiccups my little girl gets them all the time it is very funny to feel.

CH - Wow you passed and you so weren't confident so pleased for you, what does this mean are you going to go for a new job? How did things with the doctor go, what is the plan?

Nic - I hope you are having a fab time on hols, great time to go since it seems drinking over there has become a big no no lol.

AFM only 3 weeks left of work I am sooooo counting the days wee hee.


----------



## InHisHands

oh my goodness bea... less than 2 months left!!!! WOW! My husband was born at 32 weeks. Oh it seems so real that you'll get your little girl soon. You'll have to be sure to send us pictures!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - ive just seen your temp....exciting! when do you think you will test?


----------



## snowflakes120

Srbjbex said:


> Snow - ive just seen your temp....exciting! when do you think you will test?

Yea, I was happy with that this AM. But I also noticed that I went up last month on 10dpo. If I get another steady temp tomorrow I might test but if it plummets like last month at 11dpo then I'm not going to bother. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey everyone!:)


----------



## InHisHands

Awww snow, im sorry to see the dip. :hugs:

Nic, you're an eggplant!!! Whoohoo!

Bex - Im glad you are sick again (i know it makes you feel better) and it's a good sign that the little one is thriving. Just a few more weeks till you hit 2nd tri.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - I've been meaning to tell you - Nice new belly pics!! 

Bea - So happy to hear from ya girl. Was starting to worry about ya. Can't believe you have so little time left! Craziness!

CH - Hey girl! Glad to see you update real quick. You need to give us more details on what's going on with you!!

Bex - Hooray for queasy! That is great!

Lisette - How you feeling? 

Nic- Miss ya girl!

AFM, big temp drop as I expected. Chart is pretty identical to last months. That means I should wake up with AF tomorrow AM. Another cycle down and a bust. I go to my OBGYN on Tuesday. I just have to print out my last 12 charts from FF and take my huge list of concerns with me. I am excited to see what plan of action we are going to do. I am a huge planner and need something in place and I will start to feel better. Who knew that something that is supposed like TTC that is supposed to be so happy and joyous is actually so sad and depressing??


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah snow, I'm sorry about the dip. Rubbish! However I am very excited about your obgyn appointment. I am also a planner so know exactly how you feel about needing to have a plan of action. I will be evry interested to hear what they say!!

CH - Hello!! tell us whats been happening with you? any more updates from the docs?

Hands - how are you feeling? and how is your hubby doing with the weight loss?

Bea - I cant believe how close you are - it feels like only a a short time ago that you got your BFP and started us all off! I am soooo jealous of you only having 3 weeks at work left! I am already counting down....if I am right with my dates and due 2nd October, then i would like to finish the week before the august bank holiday weekend (so prob around the 25th aug or something like that) - not that I am desparate to finish or anything - haha!

Lisette - how are things going? i cant remember have you told your work yet? I am planning on holding out until after the easter holidays before I tell anyone at work, but we will see how that one pans out!

Nic - I hope you are having a wonderful time in Egypt....but we miss you!!!

AFM...i am currently writing this on a train as I have been in London for a meeting all day. I have newfound respect for pregnant women in London because the tube makes you feel queasy, theres a lot of walking involved carrying bags, people get too close to me and there is not enough fresh air!! yesterday I rang and left a message with the midwife so I am hoping to hear soon about my booking appointment!!

hugs to you all....just because I feel like giving you all hugs:hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww thanks for the :hugs: Bex...i definately feel like I need them! Been soooo sick lately! Caught H's cold he got on the cruise poor guy plus I got a nasty headache Tuesday night which made me violently ill :( Bleeekkk....slept most of the day off yesterday and feeling somewhat better today! I did tell my work so now I can stop trying to suck it in which is nice!

Bex hunni YAY for feeling ikky :) Its an awesome feeling right!

Snow keeping every little bit of me crossed for you!!! :af:

Bea so nice to see you and OMG how soon you will have a little bundle of joy in your arms!!! WOW I haven't started buying anything yet (except H who wanted a little football winter hat that was on sale for 3$ so even though it was waayyy too big I let him get it :) Besides that we have incredible friends who have already stock piled stuff at our house since before being PG and now offered lost more so I need to go through what I have and then make a master list of things needed!

Hands your bump is absolutely beautiful girlie! How you been feeling today?

Nic hope you are still having a fab time!!! xxx

CH :wave:


----------



## InHisHands

I'm doing well overall. I am more hungry than i have been and have packed on a few more pounds... eek. I have also been having nightmares at night and i wake up startled and scared. Sometimes more vivid dreams isn't as great as it sounds. 

Yay for no more work! I have 13 more weeks on my countdown list.

I so enjoy feeling dexter move. I google image search 22 and 24 week babies.. and its hard to believe he's that big already. :)

I'm not sure how much weight hubby has lost. There are no scales where he is at, but he says that his pants aren't tight anymore. About another week, and he'll be home.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies. No updates. Just working. DH has an appointment with urologist on march 13th, so hopefully we will move forward from there!! Other than that NTNP. Just being us. My 28th bday is Saturday. Plan on celebrating the whole weekend!


----------



## InHisHands

Happy Birthday CH!!!!!!!! My 28th is in July, so we aren't too far apart. Probably graduated the same year. I hope all goes well on the 13th!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I don't know what to think today. So my temp went up to 97.65. I didn't enter it in FF bc it just seems weird. And it was very warm yesterday. It is supposed to go down and I am supposed to get AF today. She should have been here when I woke up - I totally had cramps and my backache when I woke up. But nothing nada nowhere. I am still getting a good deal of creamy CM. I don't know where my AF is. I did a test this AM and it was BFN. Ugh! I need her to be here today so I can go to my appt on Tuesday. If she comes later then I can't go. I am so annoyed. I have been awaiting this appt for weeks now! The only time I want her to be here on time - she doesn't show. WTF!


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw Snow - our bodies are very cruel sometimes. I dont know what to suggest. I guess its just going to be a patience game on this one...remember Hands and Nic and their squiffy cycle? Maybe it was IB earlier this week, and you have a lengthened LP? Or maybe not. I'm sorry hun that its making you stressed. I think you should put the temp in FF though.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh and in case I dont get chance to post tomorrow - HAPPY BIRTHDAY CH!!!! I am 28 too (29 in November) didnt realise we were all so close in age!

Hope you have a lovely lovely day!! :flower:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Snow hunni I'm soo sorry to see the witch got u :( sending lots of hugs ur way :hugs:

CH hope u are having a wonderful bday weekend girl!

Bex how u feeling? 9weeks tmmr!!! YAY :)

Hands, Nic & Bea :wave: hope you girls are having great weekends!

AFM I'm doing good this weekend! Finally got over the cold & did a nice deep clean on my house yesterday! Felt amazing but dam my body is aching today! Lol - good thing I'm just relaxing & all alone since H is working so I think I may finally let myself start writing in my baby journal I bought back in September :)


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all having a nice weekend. I have had a very relaxing weekend and haven't even left the house today lol.

CH - I hope yoou had an amazing birthday weekend. :cake:

Snow - I am so sorry the witch got you. I hope you are ok for your appointment on Tuesday, are you planning anything for this month? or just going to wait and see what the doctor says?

Lisette - Glad you are having a relaxing weekend and enjoying some rest time.

Nic - how was the holiday?

:wave: bex and hands hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning my lovelies!! Hope y'all had a good weekend. I think I single handedly helped boost the economy. I went on 2 major shopping sprees and did a bit of retail therapy!! Ha! It was fun! 

Yup, AF arrived as expected. BUT I am so excited for my appt tomorrow. Mrs. Bea - I am just gonna wait and see what she has to say before I try anything. I am going to tell her I want to be aggressive with my plan. I don't want to waste time - I turn 32 in 6 weeks or so. Which I noticed a while ago Nic - we share the same Birthday. April 14!! Hope vaca was nice and relaxing! 

Happy Birthday CH!!

Thanks for the hugs Lisette!! 

Hands - Hooray for hubs coming home soon!! 

Hey Bex!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh yea. I forgot to tell you ladies that my sister is still have a hard time in Africa. She hasn't left the main city to get back to her village yet. On top of her appendix and ovarian cysts she has been battling some sort of eye infection for 2 weeks now. They 1st thought it was conjunctivitis but it wasn't getting better with meds. So she went to another eye dr. He said it is a fungal infection. Anyways, she saw a 3rd ophthalmologist and she thought it was worse than the 2nd doctor and upped her dose of meds. She may need a shot in her eye and if it doesn't get better soon and her husband is going to start pushing to send her to Washington, DC. IF she does come here, I will driving the 7 hours to be with her - as my parents will be vacationing in the Caribbean at the time. I was able to talk to her on Skype the past 2 weekends - which has been nice but I feel so bad for her. The Peace Corps have been awesome for accommodating both her and husband.


----------



## NotNic

Hiya everyone! Feels like I've been gone an age! So much to catch up on! :) 

Firstly CH - happy birthday! Hope you had a wonderful time. Did you do anything nice? Not long really to hubby's appointment either and fab news about NTNP'ing. Yay!! I really do think that the less stressful approach is a good one. 

I'm another 28-er at least until April. Snow that's so cool that we share the same birthday. I share a birthday with my mum but apart from that I've never met another birthday twin before! Our birthday is a Saturday this yr, and works perfectly for our hubbies to spoil us ;) Sorry to hear about the witch honey, but looking forward to hearing your update tomorrow.

Hands and Lisette - fab bumps, and fab scan news too Lisette. Your both coming along nicely! I will have to upload my bump pics this week. I am a hippo!! Can believe how much I've grown in the last 
few weeks. I dread to hear what the scales tell me. 

Bex - hope you're having a great raspberry week! I do not miss the bloat. I'm sure your have a lovely bump soon, but as you're so tiny I bet you'll be all bump and get to keep those slim limbs. Lucky lady! 

Bea - wow 32 weeks!! I swear your pregnancy is going much faster than mine! My sister was born at 32 wks and my mum went in to the labour the first time with me at 32 weeks too, so that week is a bit of a milestone for me. I feel that from that point I'm going to be on baby standby - admittedly a possible 10wks early! How are you feeling? 

As for me - I had a lovely week though I'm in two minds if I'd go back to Egypt again. Though would jump at the chance to see the pyramids as I did Classics Civ at A level. It was just too volutile ATM to risk getting stuck there so close to my flying without a drs note limit. Being in the UK you forget that women receive equal rights and respect. Not true in Egypt. Everytime I asked for something at the hotel they were rude and dismissive. If hubby asked then they couldn't fo enough for him. Very often they would make 'executive decisions' about what I ordered and I lost countbof the amount of mocktails that were spiked with vodka and had to be sent back! Still the weather was lovely and I'm sure all that sunshine was great for Pips bones! 

Catch you all tomorrow. Xx Mwah!


----------



## NotNic

Oh and Snow - as much as I don't want your sister to be, it does sound like with her complications you might be able to get to see her and hug her soon. Xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi Ladies!

Nic - glad you enjoyed the sun, although it sounds quite scary how they are treating you out there. My mum and dad went to Morocco when my mum was pregnant with me (so a while ago now) but they said people were always trying to 'buy the baby'! Glad to have you back on here safe and sound! :)

Snow - sorry about the witch but very excited for your appointment today. Cant wait to hear what they say :) I hope that your sister is ok, sounds like she is going through a rough time. I hoep she gets better soon. 

Lisette - I know how you feel about the deep clean - my house is in desparate need of a proper spring clean! I love it when the house is all clean and tidy, even if that is rare!

Hands - how are you doing lovely?

CH - hope you had a lovely birthday weekend :cake:

Bea - hi!! :wave:


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay I'm an olive...!

Forgot to give you my update!! I ahve my booking appointment with the midwife on Friday. I am very excited, even though I know its basically a form filling in excercise, because its a step on the way to getting a scan date...:happydance:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Snow - I hope you get on well today can't wait to hear about it. Sorry about your sister hun, would she think about coming home early do you think? Great that you are seeing her on skype and may see her in person though.

Nic - Glad you had a good trip, I would love a bit of sunshine at the moment although I get so hot all the time I think just a day of it would do lol. I am not that far ahead of you! only 100 days to go for you woo hoo. You will be joining me in third tri in 1 weeks and 1 day!

Bex - Look at you you big olive. That is exciting about your booking in app, I am sure they took bloods at that appointment and you get your big blue folder which is so much fun to look through lol.

:hi: CH, Lisette and hands.


----------



## InHisHands

Yay for olives, appointments, and safe vacations!!

Snow - sorry to hear about all your sister's complications. I'll keep her in prayer. Let us know how your appointment goes.

Nic - Welcome Back! 100 days whoohoo! I would sure love to see an updated bump picture. How frequently is pip kicking now? How much weight have you put on? I went from 2 weeks ago being about 5lbs to being 10.5 now. I feel like the weight, no matter how sensibly i try to eat keeps piling on. I'm getting scared now.

Bea - How are you feeling?

CH - I'm excited about your appointment. My kiddos take the state reading test in 2 weeks and im feeling the pressure already. When will they learn that it isn't so much about kids progressing on grade level as much as it is about the child progressing. As if we are all made out of the same cookie cutter. - NOT teehee *soap box ended*

Lisette - I still can't believe you are in 2nd tri. Time sure does seem to be flying by. Here in a few weeks you'll know the gender (if you want to), start feeling kicks, and everything! Early 2nd Tri is a very exciting time. By late tri you half way want to hurry up and get your baby and your half way scared to death cause you arent ready for your baby. There's no winning.

Bex - Even the form filling is fun when it comes to pregnancy. Like you said it is a step towards a scan and makes it feel more offical. I hated the weeks i had to wait for my first appointment because they make you wait so long to have it here (8 weeks). It's like them saying... we don't want to see you just incase you miscarry early. Once you're further along, then we'll take you seriously.

AFM Besides the weight issue.... this past week or so have been the pits and i didn't want to rub my pity party on you all. On Friday Dexter and I went to Labor and Delivery due to me having pains by my belly button that wouldn't go away no matter if i got up and walked or laid down. Bending over was horrible. So i get there knowing and hoping it is probably something stupid, but didn't want to risk not finding out. It ending up being trapped bowel of all things. Talk about a crappy day. teehee I am blessed to find out it was something stupid though and nothing serious. Because of this i started calling Dexter stinkerdoodle.

Besides friday, i have been having nightmares, no hubby, fat hippo, and im sick to top it all off... (again negative)

On the plus side (yes im getting some PMA back) hubby should be coming home tomorrow.. YAY!!! I've also been reading a book called what to expect the first year and it is making me feel more confident in my parenting knowledge. Simple things like baths, cleaning noses and etc. The breastfeeding section overwhelms me still and seems to be complicated. I just know im going to drop my kid or end up with an infected boob lol I also feel lumps in my breasts this week, but i think its probably just the heaviness of them preparing for milk. I told my hubby he could check it out when he gets home.. teehee (plus i have an appointment friday that i can bring it up in).


----------



## NotNic

Hands that trapped bowel sounds pretty painful to me and attending the hospital without your hubby must have been horrible. I hope you've rested up these past few days. It sounds like you need a good cuddle and nice night in with hubby when he gets home tomorrow. 

I'm not sure how much weight I've put on right now. I was 8lbs up when I was 24 weeks. I tend to put on a bit of weight every two weeks, so I expect that this had increased to around 10-11 lbs by now. I am also much bigger bumpwise so while it would be a shock if it's more, I also know where it has all gone! :D I'm starting to bump into things now as I'm misjudging my size. I accidentally brushed past hubby with my stomach when we were in a shop in Egypt and he jumped, because he thought someone was trying to pickpocket him! :haha: Still, weightwise we've put on relatively little so I wouldn't worry. Most women I know had put on a stone far earlier in 2nd tri than where we are at now.

Pip's kicking eased off over holiday. There were a few days where I had to prod and poke my stomach for a reaction and reassurance. I did get a few kicks but they were mostly calm, chilled out twitches. One day back in the office and Pip has not stopped kicking me all day. I guess s/he prefers a chilled out mama and some warm sunshine rays to the slog of a grey, London office. :D

Bex - Happy Olive day! Riding tubes with morning sickness = pure hell. Next time you come in to London let me know and I will lend you my spare baby on board badge. We could also meet for a bite to eat if you fancy it? I agree with the others that the booking in appointment is exciting. Mine took forever because my family medical history is more complicated than I realised but it is exciting to actually do something. I had my bloods and bp taken, and was weighed and got a chance to ask all sorts of questions. I thought it was a really useful session. 

Bea - 50 days for you! Whoop whoop! I have twice as long as you do to go :winkwink: Very excited to be double digits tomorrow though. I can't believe I am as pregnant as I am! :haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Girls - I hope you don't mind me coming on here to vent a bit. I'll catch up with y'all in a bit. I need to compose myself.

So I went to my OBGYN appt and it was useless. Basically she said I am fine and wants us to wait til it has been 6 months after the MC - then she will refer us to a RE (Reproductive Endocrinologist) if nothing happens by then. I guess it doesn't matter how long BEFORE the MC matters. Ugh. She thinks that bc I got pregnant once and even though it ended in a MC - that I shouldn't worry. I am quite disappointed in that. 

Also, I am upset that she is one of those doctors who think that everyone has a 14 day LP. Which I obviously don't - mine is 11!! She seems to think that my charts and OPK's are wrong. Seriously??!! Ovulation is quite easily located on my charts - which I showed her and she still thinks that I ovulate earlier - when I have negative OPK's. I am so frustrated. How can I possibly be getting + opk's AFTER I ovulate? It makes no sense! I tried to make my case and she flat out denied it all and saying that it very rarely changes from 14 days!! I gave in and didn't feel like going over the same thing over and over again. She did agree to do a Progesterone test but it's going to come back fine - she is doing it on CD20 and I usually OV on CD16 so I'm only going to be 4dpo - so of course it will be good. It's just going to a waste of money on my end.

Looks like I need to take things into my own hands at this point. I hate that I ask for help and get denied. I might go and get that Vitex after work today.


----------



## NotNic

I'm mad for you hun! How can she be a specialist and think that?! For a start does she not know about LP defect and that not everyone has a 14 day lp.Surely she must have otherwise there wouldn't be any point in you having your progesterone levels checked! My old GP seems to know more than your specialist! If I were you I would look to speak with someone else. She sounds like a whole heap of wasted money to me. Get a second opinion. Even if the new obgyn says you need to wait longer, you might find it easier to trust their advice. I don't think I would be comfortable wasting my time on someone who struggles with the basics.


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - 99 days WHOOOHOOO!!!!! In about 3 months you'll be holding Pip in your arms.

Snow - my wacko doctor that i went to for my fertility testing said the same thing to me about the 14 day LP. I even showed him 8 months worth of charting and he didn't want to listen. It has to be something they read in med school, because mine clearly was typically 13 days, not 14. He kept saying i was ovulating a day earlier than my OPKs. Normally my OPKs had my ovulating CD15 Well on my BFP cycle my hubby and I kept waiting for that positive OPK and it didn't occur till CD 19 (squiffy cycle)... proving that the OPKs, and not the doctor was right. Hang in there sweetie. I know you want your BFP just as much as the rest, and you'll get it. Try to find some comfort instead of distain for the words your doctor gave you " If you got pregnant once, then it'll probably happen again" In the mean time keep trying different things. That's what hubby and i did. Our second cycle of preseed and trying it "doggy" instead of missionary seemed to do the trick for us. It'll happen for you.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - that sounds completely rubbish! Its one thing a doctor telling you you have to wait a bit longer, its another thing to tell you things that are completely wrong!! Grrrrr i am angry for you! Is there anyway you could get a second opinion / ask for different doc, I'm not sure how your system works over there. Maybe it is time to crack open the Vitex!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls. I don't know what I would do without y'all. 

I'm going on lunch break today to pick up the Vitex and start it today. Hubby and I really don't know what to do. I think I'll prolly just hold out til May even though I know I should probably get another opinion - which I can. I pretty much lost trust and respect for my OBGYN. She was so awesome with the miscarriage. I just don't understand.


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - I am so sorry hun. Your doctor is a douchebag! 
Hmmmm Are you already taking B6? I can't remember but if you take B6 and Vitex that should help increase your lp. Was your lp short before you got your BFP? If it was then at least you know that it is not to much of a problem. 
And as ever I have to suggest looking into low dose aspirin as an option. I know you will get there soon though hun without their help.
I really am sorry that your doc was so pants.


----------



## MrsBea23

Sorry Snow I started to write my posta nd then got distracted so didn't see your post. Great that you are going to go out and get some Vitex today.


----------



## Srbjbex

Bea - look at you and your big fat melon - I love it!!!!!!

Nic - i would love to meet for lunch in London when I am down there one time. I will keep you up to date with any future trips I have planned!

Thanks for all the advice about the booking appointment girlies!! I am soooooo excited now - I wish it was Friday tomorrow!!! Last night hubby and I went to the bullring as they have a big mamas and papas in there. We didnt buy anything, just went for a look and it got us both super super excited! Nice thing is it was hubbys suggestion to go - its nice to know he is just as excited as I am! :)


----------



## NotNic

Yay for Friday Bex! Can't wait to hear how it goes. Do you have your scan date yet or will they give you an appointment there?

Bea - hello melon! :) hope you don't mind me asking, but did you buy or hire a TENS machine in the end?


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - Aw so sweet of hubby to suggest going to look at baby stuff. What time is you appointment tomorrow? All so exciting.

Nic - 1 week to Third Tri wee hee, are you jumping between the 2 now? 
I ended up buying one I thought it is good to have in the house for all the injuries DH gets at football anyway. I got the elle tens, it seemed to have the best reviews.


----------



## NotNic

I am a bit, though I mostly lurking rather than posting in 3rd Tri. Seems scary to read so many birth stories though. Can't believe baby's arrival is so near! :)

I'll take a look at that Elle Tens Machine. I didn't even think about it's use for injuries. OH's rugby and half marathon training can be a bit tough on him and I'm sure he'd get his money's worth. There's a NCT nearly new sale on near me this week. I'll look there and if not buy one new. There didn't seem to be too much difference in price and I think you can buy your own pads in mothercare and online. Thanks hun.

Lisette and CH - How are you both doing? Haven't really heard from you recently. xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy to hear everything is going well with everyone. 

I picked up my Vitex last night - the one store didn't have an all natural brand that I prefer to take so I had to run out after work to another store. I took my 1st dose today, didn't want to take it at night, in case it kept me up or I had weird side effects. So FX that my LP fixes and my OV moves up. From what I have read online and in some books - I believe that I truly have a Luteal Phase Defect. Boo!

I feel like a walking pill popper. I am taking my Prenate, DHA, B6, EPO and now 2 Vitex. Holy crap. 

Anyways, We are going to Atlanta this weekend to stay with some friends so I am exited to go and it will help to keep my mind off things. Even though my friend has been TTC for just as long as me with no success - she has PCOS so we can wallow in our sorrow together!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Sorry to be MIA this week! Still been fighting my cold and back ache from my deep clean :dohh: LOL Also after sending out a bit of an announcement email on Sunday we have been overwhelemed with emails back and LOADS of advise and things we should start doing ect ect ect :wacko:

How have you girls all been? 

Hands sooo sorry to hear about your scare and trip to the hospital alone :nope: Is H home now? How long do you have him with you for? What did he say about your bump :)

Nic Welcome back girl! We missed ya!!! Crazy story about the attitude you got in Eygypt :growlmad:

Bex thats soooo sweet of your H! Are you feeling like its a little more real now? I can't wait for your first MW appt update tmmr :thumbup: Will you then have an appt for the first ultrasound?

Bea you're getting sssooooo close :happydance:

Snow major big :hugs: I've heard great things about the Vitex helping and don't worry too too much about a short LP...I had that too (between 9-12 days) and the only thing my Dr said was to start the Promegrium as soon as I got PG again to help the bean stick! That being said I was sooo angry reading how she treated you! I wanna call and yell at someone for you :hugs: Hope you have a nice time away with your friend and do lots of drinking now while you still can!

CH :wave: how you been?


----------



## InHisHands

Hey. Went to my doctor's appointment. The results from my 21 week ultrasound says everything with baby is fine and that he's in the 26 percent tile. She said that doesn't mean he'll be small when he's born persay as things change so much much between now and then... but that at least he's not a hefty man already lol

So yay for good results!!!!!

Hubby came home yesterday (there were some delays)... and he likes the bump. He says it means his lil boy is growing. He's even gotten to feel dexter kick on 3 seperate occassions and loves it!

Bex how did your appointment go?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi everyone!

Had my midwife appointment and it was great. She came round to my house and was here for about an hour, filled in all my notes, did urine and blood pressure, had a nice chat about where I wanted to have baby. At these initial stages, I am considered low risk, and neither me or my family have any history of anything, so if it stays that way, I will have the option to give birth in a midwife led unit rather that main hospital ward, so something to consider there! 

I needed to get my bloods done, but I was able to do that at Boots in town this weekend, all very efficient, so I was quite impressed with that! So now that I have had the booking, the hospital will be in touch with a scan date, so I should hear in the next week or so! 

Hands- great news that hubby is back and that he is getting to feel dexter kick.

Snow - have a great weekend in Atlanta, it will be bd time again soon for you when you get back!

Lisette - have you recovered from your cold now?

Anyone else doing anything exciting this weekend!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Glad everything went well with the Midwife appt. 

Hands - Hooray for hubby being home. I bet you are just over the moon.

Lisette - How exciting sending out an announcement.

Hey there Bea, Nic & CH!! Hope all is well with all of you!

We had a great time in Atlanta. It felt good to get away. And we did tons of stuff while we were there!! Gonna be very tired this week but good news is that hubby is on Spring Break so I get to see him a bit more than usual and I should OV this weekend - Going to pick up my OPK's today on lunch break. :happydance: FX for me. My cousin is having her baby girl today - I am soooooo insanely jealous.


----------



## NotNic

Hey Snowflakes! Sounds like you had a great weekend and how exciting for your cousin! Let us know how she gets on.

Hands and Bex - Yay for good appointments. Does it feel real now Bex? 

Hands - Ah how great that hubby got to feel Dexter kick. How is hubby looking now? Has he lost the weight he needs to?

Nothing new here really. We're trying to get to John Lewis (a department store) this week to order our pram system - but apart from that I'm plodding along. 

xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - yes it does feel real! For the first time I am starting to think really positively. I just want that scan sooo much, hopefully only a couple more weeks to wait!! I LOVE John Lewis, there is a lovely big one in Solihull where I live so i think we will be getting quite a bit of baby stuff from there (see, positive thinking!!). Let us know which system you decide to get, I am very interested!

Snow - sounds like you had a really lovely weekend! And coming back to ov'ing too, woop!!! Dont be surprised if the Vitex lengthens your cycle a little bit, just hang on in there and keep on :sex: i think you should stop taking after ov though. 

Hope everyone else had good weekends!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh yea. I forgot one big detail. I made an appt with another OBGYN to get a 2nd opinion. His professional interests include Infertility so he should def be able to help me. I got my appt this Wednesday at 8:30am. Back to being excited! I really hope he will do bloodwork or whatever. 

Nic - Hooray for pram system!!

Bex - I really hope that the Vitex doesn't push my OV out - I was honestly hoping it would move it forward. I think I have decided to only take 1 capsule after OV instead of the 2 before OV because I really need help with my LP and from what I have read it helps alot with LP. I'm not sure - I will talk to the new Doctor on Wed. - I have a feeling he will just tell me to stop taking it all together.


----------



## NotNic

So we have finally ordered our pram system! :) I spoke to hubby and he agreed I could go and do it tonight and I took my mum. We ordered **drum roll**... the iCandy Strawberry. Yay! :) Really glad I took my mum too. She preferred the Silver Cross system but after playing around with the iCandy she really likes it and actually commented on how pleased she was that we chose it. Really great to have a play with it too. Just need to pray that all the bits come in on time! 

Great news about your 2nd opinion Snow. Can't wait to hear what he says xx


----------



## NotNic

Woop woop on Bex's scabby prune too ;)


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - isn't baby buying fun? Hubby and I went on a Dexter shopping spree this past weekend and ended up spending over 200 dollars on baby clothes. We couldn't help ourselves. Of course we bought things in various sizes from newborn to 12 months. Just stuff that we thought was cute and functionable.


Whoohoo for 10 and 15 weeks!!!! Each week is just another step closer to having our little ones in our arms. I can't believe that Nic and Bea are in 3rd Tri already!


As far as hubby being home, im estatic! My best friend is back. He gets this glow in his eyes when he feels baby kick and talks to Dexter. It's the sweetest thing.

So far he has lost 10 lbs over this past month. I still say he's starving himself. But he is exercising twice a day, taking a supplement to curve hunger, and eating a diet that consists of mainly fruits and veggies. He'll eat a banana in the morning, either veggies or tuna for lunch, and comes home and has soup, a veggie (salad, broccoli, greenbeens etc), and apple sauce or yogurt (as a dessert). He has another 10lbs to lose... but he looks so skinny already.


----------



## MrsBea23

Lisette - I hope you are feeling better hun, how did you get on yesterday with the anoouncement is everyone super excited?

Hands - So pleased to hear hubby is back and is doing well with the diet. Yay for shopping sprees lol.

Nic - So pleased you got the buggy you wanted and you are happy with it

Snow - Glad you had such a fab trip. So pleased you managed to get another apointment, maybe try crying and see if that gets you anywhere quicker lol. I hope the AC does the job though and you don't need to worry.

Bex - Yay for your prune. I love John Lewis as well I got loads of baby stuff from JL they have the best sleepsuits.

Ch - How are you getting on hun?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - great to hear that hubby is doing really well with his weight loss! and so pleased that you have him home again!!!

Nic - had a look at the pram system you ordered and I really like it! Good choice I say!

Snow - great news on the second opinion! And so soon as well that is brilliant, I really hope that you get the answers you want from this doctor!

AFM - yes I am a prune today, I hope I can hurry up and get to being a lime because I'm not sure how I feel about being a wrinkly old prune! Tell you what though ladies, I am going to have to buy myself something to expand the waistline of my trousers soon, they are getting super tight, I have the beginnings of bump forming down there! Woop :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies.

Bea - I love that your title says cautiously PG even though you are 33 weeks! Silly!

Bex - Your gonna have to share a bump pic soon!! Hooray for a belly! I think the prune looks like a rock.

Hands - So happy that your hubby is home!! How sweet that he talks to Dex!

Nic - LOVE the stroller. Just did a bit of a a peek online. Looks like the icandy brand is hard to come by here in the US. But like it alot from what I see.

AFM, Hubby and I joined a Kick Ball League yesterday. Should be fun! We will play every Wed night. Can't wait!


----------



## MrsBea23

Ha ha snow I hadn't noticed, all fixed now.


----------



## NotNic

I liked the idea of you still a bit in denial Bea! :D

Snow - The iCandy is pretty flashy and sooo easy. I'm such a doofus with my SIL's pram systems. I can't take the brake off half the time so it's great to have something idiot proof and not too heavy.

Hands - Did you get anything else other than clothes on your shopping day? Have you finished your nursery yet? Would love to see pics if you have done. xx

Also extremely late I know, but here's some of my bump pics (In order): 22weeks, 24 +3, 25 +4 and 26 weeks. I have had some serious jumps since 22 weeks! I do look smaller in the last pic, but we all think my bump has dropped a bit and Pip isn't breach anymore. More transverse the little Stinker! :)
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1









24.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1









25.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1









26 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - We actually havent bought a thing as far as decor for the nursery yet lol. I have a baby shower April 21st and so maybe around then we will get things set up... who knows?

I love your bump btw!!!!! When you google image a baby that is the same age as the one you are carrying it makes it so real how big they are getting. Pip is definately growing and before you know it he/she will be here! YAY!

Bex - nothing wrong with prunes! Baby has to get bigger so consider this one of those "akward" stages kids go through, before something better comes along :)

AFM I love Dexter more and more each day and find myself humming "You are my sunshine" over and over all throughout the day.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice bump Nic!! Looking good girl!!

Mrs. Bea - Haha! So you are over your denial at 33 weeks?

Hands - Can't believe you haven't started decorating yet!! 

AFM, I am back from my new OBGYN appt. Talk about a world of difference. This OBGYN spent 45 minutes talking with me about everything. He knew exactly what he was talking about. Went over my charts with a fine tooth comb which he said I got an A+ on and said multiple times that my charts are very consistent and some of the best. He did diagnose me with Luteal Phase Defect just as I suspected that I have. 

He gave me the option of either Clomid or the Progesterone. Which I found to be a tough decision. Since I am already CD12 it is too late for the Clomid this cycle. What I decided was that I will do the progesterone this cycle. I have Crinone to help and am scared to bring the RX in to see how much my co-pay is though. It's going to be either $60 or $100. Ouch. Then I have to go into his office before CD5 to get checked for cysts and then I will go to the Clomid and drop the progesterone. I felt the Clomid was a better choice as it will address both an ovulation or LPD issue and should be cheaper than the progesterone. I hope I made the right choice.


----------



## NotNic

That's brilliant news Snow! :happydance:So pleased that this appointment went so much better. It sounds like the second opinion was well worth it. Fingers crossed for this cycle, but if it's not successful you do know that Clomid also ups your chances of twins?! :D :thumbup: We could do with some twins on this thread :winkwink:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies :wave: Happy Hump Day! Just catching up as usual! Like where does the time go I ask myself? I'm finally over my cold and H too which is most important! LOL...Neither of us were getting much sleep! My back has starting giving me trouble so I'm using a Snoogle plus a body pillow so I'm sandwiched and don't end up in a bad position and at work I've gotten a foot stool and am going to get a wedge for my chair as well. Besides that just wishing my appointment was a whole lot sooner than March 28th and then April 12th for a scan! Wish I was feeling mouvement too....would help reassure me.....some people at my stage are already feeling pops and waves....I wanna feel those too :( LOL Ok enough complaining from me! Sun is shinning here today and its a gorgeous +10 celcius! It helps soooo much! 

Hands &#8211; So happy to hear H is home and doing soo well! Enjoy him sweetie, I know I would miss my H terribly if he was away even for just a few days! Oh and you made me cry reading how you sing &#8220;You are my sunshine&#8221; to Dexter! Sooooo sweet! My mommy used to sing that to me every morning and even now that I&#8217;m all grown she still calls me her sunshine! I think I&#8217;ll put something in my LO&#8217;s room that says Good Morning Sunshine! Saw a pretty idea on Pintrest. Do you guys check that out sometimes?

Bex awesome about ur midwife appt and getting more REAL now! Sooo happy for you! Congrats on the beautiful little wrinkled prune! Any gut feelings on boy or girl?

Snow just did a quick chart stalk on ya and YAY for nice little + sign!!! Great news on the new OB and getting some proper guidance and feeling empowered! I hope it makes all the difference for you sweetie! 

Nic &#8211; WOW you got your pram? What an awesome big purchase! I&#8217;ve read loads of fun stuff on this ICandy little buggy! I hope you enjoy it lots! I have a friend who is offering to give me her Peg Preggo whole system so I&#8217;m gonna try that out and see if its dummy proof enough for me or else I&#8217;ll be researching prams soon as well! Your bumps are looking FAB btw! I wanna big bump too!!! Mine is getting there though I gotta admit! Once more week and I&#8217;ll take me 16weeker and post the 12 + 16 for you ladies to see, I promise!

Bea can you post nursery pics for us to druel over? I&#8217;m just starting to look now and finding sooo many choises! I think I need to wait to find out the sex before I can commit to what I like! Also I think we&#8217;re owed a nice new bump pic! 

CH hope you&#8217;ve been good hun!


----------



## Srbjbex

Lisette - glad to hear you are feeling better! I know what you mean about wishing appointments would hurry up. No news on my scan date yet, and won't get the post now until monday night as we are away for the weekend, so hopefully we will have scan news to come back to! In terms of sex, my instinct is that it is a boy....but I am undecided yet if I want to find out the gender or not yet!

Nic......in fact, I can't seem to shake the idea that I am having twins! Quite a few people have said to me, "ooo, you might have twins!" and it's always in the back of my mind!!so twin boys I think! Ha, can you imagine! 

Snow- that is fabulous news about your appointment, I am so so so so pleased for you! Honestly I felt so happy when I read your post! I really hope the clomid works...although, I hope you don't need it! Time to get jiggy!

Bea - I would love to see a nursery pic! 

Hands - you are very sweet singing to dexter!

CH - you doing ok our little busy bee?


----------



## NotNic

Thanks ladies. I feel like a hippo but I'll be in 3rd tri tomorrow so I guess this bump is inevitable! Can you believe it? I also can't shake the feeling that this baby might be early. 

I can't wait to see more bump pics ladies. Bex - that would be fab if you had twins. Eek! Do you have a scan date yet?


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - great news honey! A lady at work tried for 10 years and just started cholmid treatments and got pregnant her first cycle with it (with just one baby). I really hope you get your BFP this month, but if not... it looks like things are looking up for you and hubs.

Lisette - do you plan on finding out the gender and do you have a hunch?

Bex - has the 1st trimester symptoms gone away yet or are they still attacking you?

Bea - I would like to see some of the outfits you've bought for your little girl.

Ch - hi... hope all is well.

Nic - Congrats on 3rd Tri! I've forgot if you have told me, but do you have a hunch on if pip is a boy or girl? What are you doing for the nursery?

As for my nursery... we are for sure going to go with a pond/sea theme with animals (frogs, turtles, fish, whales, etc) and maybe some ships. It is just a matter of what bedding set/decor to buy. We thought it was an appropriate theme for our little sea monkey.


----------



## NotNic

In the beginning I thought girl but for weeks now everyone has said it's a boy so it's hard for me to believe it still might be a girl. I don't have a gut feeling anymore. A lot of people tell me that the scan photo is a boy too - so it's hard for me to consider that they might be wrong.

We plan to have a sky themed nursery. Once baby has arrived we'll add aeroplane or butterfly touches to make it less unisex xx


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies. Doing well just working my tail off!! DH has an appointment next Tuesday. So probably won't be much from me until then.


----------



## NotNic

Okay hun. Just hope you're all doing good and you manage to get some time to yourself. Keep us posted on how that appointment goes xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe. Love all the talk about Nurseries. I love decorating. My friend and I went into Pottery Barn Kids this weekend. OMG. Beautiful bed sets and furniture. I think I just may have to get my stuff from there.

CH - Can't wait to hear what they say at Hubby's appt.

Girls, I need a chart stalk... Did I seriously OV yesterday on CD12? I have never OV'd so early - the earliest is CD13 and that was when I got PG. I got a bit of a temp raise today but not nearly as high as what I usually get. When I put in 3 more fake temps for Fri, Sat and Sun - it give me cross hairs at yesterday!! I had a super positive OPK yesterday. So I guess the Vitex worked!! ! Holy cow!! I don't know whether to believe it or not. Was not expecting that at all but we got our BDing in just in time.

I called my insurance yesterday to see about my RX and it will be about $200 for 16 days worth of medicine. I think I will need to call the Dr. office today to try to switch to something else - if I was to get PG the Dr. wants me on this for 10 weeks - it would be about $1,000 - surely, there has to be something more economical out there.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - it looks like you could have done, I would definitely try to BD tonight as well to make sure you are covered! How exciting that it is an early ov. I remember last month you had your lightning bolt, so maybe you will get a little dip tomorrow and then up again? I really hope you dont need to spend any money on the medicine and that you get pg this time....is this your 3rd cycle after your mc? It was my 3rd cycle for me! i really hope this is one for you!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies. Super quiet weekend in here!!

Well, I def OV'd. Still unsure of which day. CD12 or CD13. FF put in CD13 so I guess I will go along with that. I start the Progesterone tonight. I'm kinda scared. I don't like meds and it seems to have some pretty scary side effects but I guess I gotta do what I gotta do. KWIM? I got another RX called in and this one is a bit more doable at $70 for 20 doses. I am in my 4th cycle after the MC. FX this is it!! I got PG on my 4th cycle the 1st time. So I am reallllly hoping. Which I prolly shouldn't do.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Hope you all are having great weekends! Its been beautiful weather here in Montreal! We bbq for the first time this season & I actually enjoyed meat :)

Snow chart is looking awesome girl :) I'm keeping all my little bits crossed for ya! It was the same for me, third cycle after the ms same as when I first got pg! Are you inserting the progestrone pills vagionally or taking them orally? My Dr told me to insert them every night before bed & I didn't have any side effects at all. Maybe you could ask do to the same?


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

How are we all today?

CH - Good luck for DH's appointment tomorrow.

Snow - Chart is looking good and that is great you got to get some cheap meds. How are you feeling this month? I have everything crossed for you this month.

Lisette - Sounds lovely over there I can't wait to have my first summer BBQ, we are having a very mild March up here in Scotland as well and I am loving it, not to hot though I don't think I could cope with that since I am quite a bit warmer than usual at the moment lol.

Hands - Your theme sounds lovely. I didn't bother with bedding, they advise over here not to have duvet's until the baby is at least one so I just got pink sheets and blankies. I am thinking now though I will probably use a sleeping bag from about 3 months.

Nic - Apparently it is hereditary if they come early or not, both my mum and DH's mum had us late so I think I have no hope of getting an early arrival boooo.

Bex - Twins would be exciting, when is your scan booked for?

AFM - Not much going on really the past couple of weeks I have doubles in size which has been a bit of a shock and I have a bit of SPD which isn't the nice but hey ho all part and parcel. I finish work on Thursday and I so can't wait yay.


----------



## InHisHands

I had a wonderful weekend, but have had a crabby monday morning. Waking up this morning and dragging myself out of bed was the pits. I toss and turn all night due to an achy back (the pillows don't seem to help), just to be woken up at 5 in the morning. I really think its your body's way of getting you used to waking up all the time.

I had a dream last night that i had given birth to Dexter on March 8th and that i wasn't going to bother with taking time off of work, nor tell anyone at work that i had given birth. I was extremely frustrated in the dream though because i kept forgetting to breastfeed him and my milk supply had drindled. Oh and every time i would go in to feed him he kept growing by 3 or 4 months. I hope these dreams stop when the birth comes! lol

Snow - quiet weekends are the best kind.

Lisette - BBQ's are fun. What did you end up eating? I've noticed i've probably eaten more hotdogs than ever while pregnant.... bring on the BBQ!

How was everyone elses weekend/monday?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi Ladies - just got back from a lovely long weekend in Northumerland....the weather was absolutely amazing :thumbup: Back to reality and at work now, booo. 

I need to vent - rant alert!!

I am thoroughly in a grump today. Yesterday when we got home there was a letter from the hospital confirming my scan date for the 11th April!!! That is when I am 15 weeks!!!!!!!!! 

I am not happy at all  for a start to do the nuchal scanning properly it should be between 11-14 weeks. I was very upset yesterday. Scan is booked for Heartlands so I am going to try today to see if I can get in any earlier at Solihull. Its completely ridiculous.  If all else fails then I think we are going to pay for a private scan, just so we know everything is ok, but I am so cross, because it shouldnt have to come to that. If I was some stupid chav who didnt know dates or anything then they would have to scan me.

I know its only 2 or 3 weeks later in the big scheme of things, but I am still very cross.

Rant over!


----------



## Srbjbex

Looks like my rant to you girls caused a bit of good luck!!! Just as I finished posting, my midwife called to say she had rearranged my appointment for Solihull hospital - for next Thursday (22nd).

I am so unbeliveably happy :happydance::happydance: big brownie points to my midwife for sorting that! :happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

Yay Bex! What great news! I can't wait to see your little one..... and you aren't a winkly old prune anymore!! haha.


----------



## MrsBea23

Thats great news Bex yay so pleased they managed to change it for you, a good omen I say. I have a scan on the 22nd as well.


----------



## NotNic

I can't believe you've had to wait that long for an appointment date to come through anyway Bex!! Yay for next week though. You'll be spot on where you need to be for your tests. xx

Sorry about the lack of response from me. I tried all early evening to post a reply and it kept failing, and I finally got the BnB error page message just before I went to bed last night! What a waste of time!

I'm working from home today. I have a horrible stinky cold and a mw appointment this afternoon. Really not in the mood to see the same mw as before, plus this time I need bloods taken too so really not excited about that either. I'm hoping that she might not be doing my appointment today and I get someone else. Also hoping that this cold doesn't do anything strange to my blood tests! I hate needles so much and don't want to sign up for any extra tests thank you very much!

Bea - I am soo jealous that you are very nearly on maternity leave. I am very ready to finish work, especially as the weather seems to be getting nicer. The brighter and warmer it gets, the nearer my DD seems! :)

CH - Lots of luck for today. Keep us posted.

Snow - Hope the TWW is treating you well and you are doing okay with the progesterone.

Hands and Lisette - mwah! Hope you are both keeping well. xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news Bex!! 

And hooray for double scan with Bea the same day!!

No news from me. Just in the dreaded 2ww. Started the progesterone - so far no side effects. I am so happy about that. However, I am a bit concerned because I have read everywhere that my BBT should rise while on it but mine keeps going down since I started it. Trying not to worry but it's crossing my mind. I am going to try my best to hold out til 3/22 when I will be 14dpo like the Dr said to do. We'll see about that though.

Oh yea... while my parents were on vaca they saw Prince Harry!!


----------



## CHDickey

Doctors appointment day!!:)


----------



## NotNic

What time is your appt hun? x


----------



## Srbjbex

GOOOOOOOOD LUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK CH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## MrsBea23

Good luck CH I hope it goes well :hugs:


----------



## NotNic

Any news CH?

Today's appointment went okay. Yet another mw though!! My fundal height measurement is 26cm so I'm now slightly under again, but TBH I think this mw was a bit more precise and I don't think Pip is going to be especially big. Should get my blood results either on Friday or Monday so fingers crossed for good ones. My arm aches though! She did apologise that I'm going to bruise because in her words I'm a 'good bleeder' and it came out with a bit of a kick. I'll remind them if that next time! xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope all went well CH!!

Nic - Hooray for appt!! They always tell me that I have nice veins when I get BW done. Ummm ewww.


----------



## NotNic

We should put that on our CVs!! Joking aside if I can get over my needle phobia I should probably start donating blood. I'm a good bleeder and a popular blood group. :)


----------



## InHisHands

CH - how did the appointment go?

Nic - How soon will the results come back? I go in for my 28 week tests April 2nd.

Hubby and I are waiting to hear back from his work. Last week we were told he wasn't going to be allowed to be here for the birth afterall. I went to one of his bosses last night and had a talk and im hoping we will get better news today as a result of it.


----------



## NotNic

Fingers crossed for you darling. I really hope they have a genuine reason for why he would have to miss such an important moment. There is very little in life that should override that!

I've been told to call on Friday afternoon, but depending on how many they have to process we may not get results until Monday. How long will you have to wit for your results?


----------



## Srbjbex

CH - any news??

Hands - I really really hope that you're hubby can be with you for the birth! I'm with Nic, they would need a pretty good reason not to!

Nic - I hope that you can get your results on Friday!

Snow - how is your TWW going so far? feeling any different? Did you decide to carry on taking 1 Vitex in the end post ov?

Bea - very exciting that we have a scan on the same day!! How come you are having a scan so far along? Apologies if you have already explained and I just missed it!! 

Lisette - you doing ok?

I'm going to post a bump pic soon I think, will try and take one tonight when I am in my PJs -that is when I always feel my fattest! Tonight I am determined to stay awake past 9pm as I really want to watch Masterchef. I fell asleep during the second half of it last night and I am determined to watch the whole episode tonight!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Really hoping that your hubby will be able to be at the birth. I will keep you guys in my prayers. 

Bex - Hooray a bump pic from you!! I can't wait! My 2ww is going ok so far. I decided to stop the Vitex and B6 after OV as I now have the Progesterone RX. My teeny bb's are a bit sore but that can most likely be attributed to the progesterone I am taking. Other than that nothing different. 

Nic - They won't allow me to give blood - they say I don't weigh enough. I about 10pds under what they require. I've tried and they deny me. :(

Well, I found out today that my OBGYN appt last week wasn't covered under my insurance so I now have to pay $321 out of pocket for the visit. :( I guess my shitty insurance doesn't cover anything fertility related. Doctor put my diagnosis in as infertility which I suppose Luteal Phase Defect is. Just sucks. Just another stressor for me. I really need this to be our month. I getting kinda deflated at this point.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hands - That is pants I hope they let him stay, you would think they would make a concerted effort wouldn't you I mean you don't have a baby every day!

Snow - That is a nightmare I am sorry that they have charged you for that visit and with the progesterone on top urgh. I really hope this is your month and then it will all be worth it.

CH - Hope you are doing ok hun.

Bex - I know fun we have a scan on the same day he he. Mine is because my placenta was low lying at my 20 week scan so they are just checking it has moved up, I am pretty sure it has though because I feel her hands punching around down there.

Nic - I hope your results come back ok, I am sure they will. Fundal height is a funny one isn't it so many girls in my NCT class got extra scans because they where measuring small but at the scan all was fine and dandy.

Lisette :wave:

Last day of work tomorrow woo hooo. 

I am out to lunch tomorrow for my leaving lunch then going to DH's folks for dinner because it is his dad's b'day and then Friday night have a pre wedding dinner for a wedding we have on Saturday so it is all going to be a bit hectic the next few days, I will be so pleased when it is over although I have kind of shot myslef in the foot and have something planned for every day over the next 2 weeks lol I am just finding it so hard seeing everyone since I am not out drinking on the weekends.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies. Doctor's appointment went well. Still no treatments. Doc wants to do some more tests to see why his T is low since he has no symptoms. Doc is against cream and injections because it can actually harm the sperm production so...had blood test done on his LSH and LH levels, have to schedule a sperm analysis and a brain MRI to see if the gland in his brain is triggering T production, so still no progress need to find out more info. He did make me feel better about the fact that this can be fixed through medication. So more waiting and seeing


----------



## Srbjbex

Just a quick post to put up my bump pics from last night....what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG00030-20120314-1955.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG00029-20120314-1955.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NotNic

Ahh you have a lovely bumpette Bex! Very cute x

CH - I have to say it sounds like that Dr knows his stuff. He could easily have thrown creams at the problem and made you try that for x amount of months before doing anything else. Any idea how long it will be to get the bloods back, and then when all the other tests will be in place by? Will you guys be continuing to NTNP why this is going on? Lots of positives it seems from yesterday's appointment. I like a doctor with a plan! :)

Bea - Green with envy doesn't cover what I feel for you today. I can't wait to be finished and I don't think hubby can either. The past two days I've worked from home, he's had proper dinners made from scratch (my own sauces and everything!), proper packed lunches and ironed shirts. I'm so ready to have a short stint at being a sahm. I wouldn't be able to do it full time mind you, but the nesting instinct is beginning to kick in. I just need the time away from work to do it!! I hope you have some relaxing plans booked in too Bea.

Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - Your little lime is showing :) That's so awesome!

Bea - Are you nervous about the little one's arrival and late nights and etc, or does those feelings tend to subside as time approaches? I hope all goes well with your scan. I still can't believe you are so close!

Nic - 28 weeks!!!! whoohoo! How is Pip moving these days? Are you going to start tacking movements now? I'm afraid i won't feel 10 movements in a 2 hour period with Dexter... he doesn't move THAT much most of the time (at least what i can feel due to this anterior placenta). Though last night i just had a feeling he was laying up against my side and i went and gently pressed into where i thought he was, and sure enough he kicked out.. felt like maybe his knees. Awesome feeling.

Ch - That is great news that a plan is set into motion and that it's fixable! I'm also curious as to when the test results will get back and the scan scheduled. How are you and hubby taking the news?

Snow - Hang in there sweetie. I'm really sorry that your insurance doesn't cover things. I hope this is it for you and that you won't have to go down this expensive long road for long.

Lisette - How is second tri treating you?

AFM - Still no answer from hubby's work. Hubby is depressed about the situation and i keep trying to have hope. If hubby doesn't get to stay till dexter is born, it means he won't see dexter till he's about 9 months old :( They really shouldn't deny hubby or baby of seeing each other when its only a matter of 2 weeks or so.

BTW it's happy 99 day for me WHOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Look at that sweet little bumpie you got girl! LOVE it!! Cute jams too!! 

CH - Sounds like you have a def plan in place. That is great news that you have some answers. Things are moving along nicely now for you.

Hands - I really hope you get some news soon so your hubby isn't so stressed. That really is a load of poopy about him possibly not seeing his own son for 9 months! I will continue to pray for y'all. And holy cow - single digits girl!!

Bea - Jealous of you being out of work already!! Sounds like you got some busy weeks ahead - which is good to keep active!!

Nic - Yummy food!! Your making me hungry and it's not even 9 am yet.

Hey Lisette!

It's been so nice out this week - Low 80's. Spring has def sprung here. Tree's are blooming nicely and seeing the daffodils are nice too!!

P.S. 1 week til I test!! ;)


----------



## CHDickey

Great bump pics!:)

I am currently trying to get the rest of the appointments scheduled for Good Friday. My DH's boss is an ass and doesn't understand anything!!!! So we have to wait until a day off and then get back into the doc to get results. Hopefully we will know more by the second week in April


----------



## NotNic

Low 80's?! I's not even Easter yet you lucky thing! I've tried looking back at your charts Snow and i can't figure out how I can look back at your BFP month. How does today's temp look in comparison? From what I can tell that the temp is slightly higher than usual at this point. All crossables crossed for you. Also apart from IB my only symptom was increased hunger just so you know.... ;)

Hands - Are they planning on deploying your hubby then? I'm confused about why they are being like this. On the positives.. Yay for double digits!!!!! I was way more excited by that rather than by our V day. 3rd tri is sooo close. I do feel a lot more kicks but I didn't realise that I was supposed to count them. Surely Pip needs his / her beauty sleep and can't be awake and kicking all day? :D


----------



## snowflakes120

CH - April isn't that far off at this point! It's going to be Easter before you know it!! I'm sure it's warm by you too now! Spring has sprung??

Nic - Thanks for the chart stalk. I don't have my charts from before the MC shown to the public on FF. My temps right now are higher than others and that is most likely due to the Progesterone I am taking. It is known to raise your temps. Plus, with it being so warm out our house is warmer now too...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

How's everyone been keeping? Almost Friday!!! WOOT WOOT!!! Been a long week on my end...cold keeps creeping back up and I feel low energy and headaches almost every afternoon :( Trying to just keep drinking lots of water and sleeping earlier and earlier!

Snow I've been stalking ya too and its looking great girl! When are you planning on testing?

Nic that's sooo lovely you're having great weather and feeling pip kick so much more! I'm dying for those days to come already! I feel like I need that reassurance soo bad some days!!! 

Hands congrats on the double digits! My God its getting close now hun :) Soo sorry to hear about H's boss being that way...how stressful for you! When will you know if things have been sorted out? Saying a special prayer for ya!

Bea wow no more work??!!! Aaahhhh the day can't come soon enough!!! Are you excited to just be home and have your LO in your arms finally? :cloud9:

CH sounds like things are moving in the right direction...wish it were faster for you hun :(

Bex you look adorbale sweetie! I'm sooo happy to see those pics up here :) How have you been feeling?


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - Here at 28 weeks they ask that once a day to try to count kicks for 2 hours (when baby is most active) to try to make sure you feel movement at least 10 times. They say if you can't, to go to labor and delievary cause it can mean that the baby is in distress. There are some days though i don't think i feel dexter move a total of 10 times... let alone in a 2 hour period... but honestly i think that is because he's up all night. Every time i turn to change postions at night i feel him moving but i end up falling back to sleep. He's on the wrong sleep schedule!

BTW - we got an answer back from his work. He'll be leaving before the baby is to be born. *shrugs* I guess Dexter will have to just see daddy on the laptop for the first several months. I'm still trying to let it all set in and be positive, but it's hard to when you see your loved one hurting so much.


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks y'all me too! We have been off of bc for a year now and right when I think we are going to get answers we have to wait yet another month before knowing anything. Just frustrating. Especially since all 15 of the women I personally know that are pregnant just have to look at their husbands to get prego. Sorry just extremely frustrating...EXTREMELY!!! That is why I have been distant because my craptastic attitude doesn't need to be bringing all of you down.


----------



## NotNic

CH - firstly before I forget I am loving that expression and will now be stealing 'craptastic' for my own personal use!! You never, ever need to hide away from us. Without you we would never have found each other and formed the friendships we have, so we owe a lot to you. Your thread has given me way more support then almost anyone in real life, do if you ever feel like venting make sure you come over here. I owe you plenty. Any time you need it - we're here. It is so frustrating that you have to keep waiting, but if you keep believing it will happen for you. Those final 6-8 wks before my +ve test I knew it was coming. I just had to keep waiting. You have shown massive amounts of patience. A skill you're going to need in bucketloads when you become a mummy real soon. xx

Hands - I don't know what to say my love. I guess there is no changing their mind? :( Get hubby to record lots of nursery rhymes and stories so you can play them to Dexter so Daddy gets to be part of his nightime routine. What meanies your hubby's bosses are.

Pip's kicks are definitely more frequent. I feel almost constant movement all day at the minute. Pip is a real fidget pot! I will bear that in mind if Pip's quiet days return just to be sure. Since I've been back from hols Pip seems much more energetic.

Lisette - lovely to hear from you and sorry that you have a cold too. I really miss being able to take cold and flu remedies. How's the bump coming on? Any more pics? Also aren't you due another appt soon? Xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi everyone! Happy Friday - woop! 

Hands - so sorry to hear about the decision about your hubby, it is completely rubbish. I assume he is being deployed which means he will be away for a long time. I think here, a tour for our troops is 6 months, but do US troops do a year is that right? I love Nic's suggestion of getting him to record lots of stories :)

CH - you can bring your craptastic attitude on here as much as you like! Dont EVER feel like you cant. I find it much easier to rant on here than to other people, because I know you guys wont be offended / annoyed by my rants. I really hope you and hubby get some answers soon!

Snow - Grrrr about your insurance!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you that this month is absolutely it for you so you wont need to worry about it going forward. Only a week till testing - woop woop!

Nic - hope you get your results today!

Lisette - so anoying that you keep feeling ill. Your little bubba must be doing so much growing in there that he is zapping all your energy out of you!

Any one doing anything exciting this weekend? Bea- did you say you had a wedding? I am at a wedding on Saturday too down in Bristol (at the zoo!). I really hope the rain stays away but I dont think the forecast is looking good. The on Sunday we are taking hubbys parents out for Sunday lunch seeing as it is Mothers Day!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - a wedding? Whoohooo! I have a marriage retreat we are going to tonight and tomorrow.

CH - Feel free to rant. We can take it :)

Nic - I'm excited about Pip and hope i start to feel dexter more soon. I can't believe we are so far into our pregnancies.

As far as my hubby goes.... there is no changing anyones mind. The flight dates may change for sooner or later, but he's going and he's going to be going before dexter is here. He even got in trouble at work yesterday because they were claiming that he was trying to get out of his long business trip... which isn't the case... he just wanted to stay for a few more weeks. So we have a security camera set up in baby's room so he can log on and view baby whenever he wants on a private network. We will video tape after the delievery (because we can't during the labor), and see if we can't run a live feed (not recordable) during the labor. We have those recordable story books that he'll record his voice. Baby will see daddy via web cam and have daddy's picture on his crib... but besides that, there isn't much more we can do. The fact is, when Dexter is 9 months old, he's going to be meeting a stranger and it's going to be hard on everyone for a few weeks.


----------



## CHDickey

Nic- feel free to use my word. I love using it! It's a great alternative to shitty. :)

Thanks BEX and hands!! 

I really do love you guys!! Muah!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ch - Huns. Please come on more often. I need ya girl. I really do. It's just the 2 of us. I have lots and lots of down days. More often than I lead on truthfully. I hate to be a bother alot of times too. One of those bad days being today. We can support and uplift eachother during our craptastic days. It's been a hard journey for both of us. I totally understand how hard it is to see/hear about others being PG. My co-worker, who is right next to me - there are only 3 of us girls is about 10 weeks pregnant right now. It's all she talks about all the time. She doesn't know about us TTC or the MC so I have to act all happy. When in my mind I keep thinking I should be in 3rd trimester all happy and excited with my own pregnancy but I'm not - I'm still stuck here TTC with a loss and also extremely frustrated. My insurance blows and my body's not right. Please don't be distant. I really could use you here.


----------



## NotNic

:hugs: Snow. Sorry to hear that you are so down at the moment. Don't let yourself get too upset that things aren't working like you'd like. Your body just needs a hand at the minute and all the money and effort will be well worth it soon enough. That lady sounds really annoying at work. Doesn't she know how long pregnancy is?! Assuming she stays healthy she has months ahead of her. She'll end up boring herself and will end up eating lunch on her own!! 

Bex - thanks for remembering my test results. I read your msg on the train this morning and I couldn't think what they were for. :dohh: I've just called the clinic now and apparently my iron stores are fine. Well they're still borderline (27?)- but not any different to my booking in bloods. While this is good news that I'm not anemic, we're also none the wiser about my 'possible iron deficiency' as there is no reason to investigate. It would have been good to know if I have something, since all the indicators suggest I do!!

This weekend I'll be entertaining myself tomorrow as hubby and his best friend are off to Twickenham to see England vs. Ireland at the Rugby. A rugby match, against Ireland, on St Patrick's Day = Probable carnage! If he comes home with his door keys and his wallet tomorrow it will be a miracle :rofl: Sunday he'll be feeling very delicate and we'll be seeing our Mums. 

Can you believe another week has gone by like that?? Not long till you test Snow! FX'd for you xxx


----------



## CHDickey

Snow I'm here for ya girl!! Promise!:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Saturday Ladies :)

CH & Snow please please please know you can always come on here no matter how craptastic you are feeling! That's what we're here for! We can relate and want to be there for you guys esspecially on your hardest days! I pray for you both they will be a distant memory very very soon :hugs:

Hands I'm soo sorry you got such crummy news! You are such a strong woman and mommy already to be so brave and find beautiful special ways to keep daddy close!!!

Bex OMG almost 12weeks girl!!! WOOHOO!!!! How you been feeling? Hope you have a wonderful time at the wedding and enjoy Mothers Day :) Its only in May for us here in NA! Not long till you get to see your LO! Sooo exciting!!

Nic I'm finally feeling better thank you :) I think I may just be allergic to work cuz after a nice 12hour sleep on the weekends I'm always in a much better state! LOL - I have a regular appt on March 28th which doesn't include a scan but I'm hoping for a hb sound alteast! Then April 12th for my gender scan! I can't wait!!!! How about you? Any more scans now?

Bea :wave: How you feeling? Work free!!! YAHOO!!!!! Hope you are enjoying this little time off before the baby :)

AFM I think I finally felt tiny bubbles last night!!! Sooo hope it was and it keeps up so I can have that daily reassurance you know :)


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

How is everyone today?

CH & Snow - Please don't ever feel like you can't come on and share how hard you experience is and how you are feeling. If you want to come on everyday and be down I am more than happy to listen. One of my girlfriends who has been ttc for about 2.5 years emails me most days saying how low she is feeling and I love that I can be there for her and would love to be here for you guys as well :hugs:.

Snow - Chart is looking good. Fx'd for you hun.

Bex - How was your wedding? It was lovely weather up here just perfect for a wedding. I must admit I found it quite hard going with everyone drinking all day so i left about 9 when it was getting really busy and my big old bump was getting knocked lol. 

Nic - Did DH get home ok? We don't do kick counts up here in Scotland they say they aren't a very good measure because it can depend which way baby is facing to what you will feel etc. I did have a day where baby was quiet so my midwife just sent me up to the hospital for monitoring and the midwives up there where so lovely and didn't make me feel like I was wasting their time or anything.

Hands - I am so sorry they are sending DH away before Dexter is born big :hugs:

Lisette - Oooh exciting any more bubbles?


----------



## NotNic

Hiya,

Remarkably hubby was home and tucked up in bed at 10pm on Saturday! I think he's started to get a bit sensible in his old age. ;) 

Bea - Where has the time gone? You are so close to DD it's scary! 

Lisette - Yay for bubbles. Keep us posted on those movements. I know how hard it is to try to figure out what's real and what's not when they first start out! Loving the new picture too.

Bex - Is your scan tomorrow? How are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is doing well. xxx

A belated Mother's Day pic for you all:
 



Attached Files:







28 week.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NotNic

Snow - I've just checked out your chart. It's looking good! FX'd and :dust: for you :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Monday Ladies!! Thanks so much for the support. I feel much better today. Love you ladies. xoxo

I am feeling what I think might be symptoms or it could be the progesterone. I don't know but I am feeling like I might actually have a pretty decent shot at getting 2 lines tomorrow when I test. I don't want to get too confident as I don't want to be totally devastated if it is a stark white test. But I can't wait to test tomorrow to have a answer one way or another.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow!!! I dont want to get your (or my own!!) hopes up either, but chart really is looking good today. I really really hope there is good news for you. When I tested back in January, I had a good feeling, even if I didnt share it! how are your boobs feeling :haha: that's the giveaway for me!!

Nic- my scan is on Thursday and I absolutely cant wait, although I will admit to being a little scared! all the signs are good though - I was even sick last week for the first time! :sick:

Bea - the wedding was lovely. It was at Bristol Zoo, in a fabulous Georgian (I think) pavilion they have there, PLUS we got to go and look round the zoo in all our finery! Haha it was ace, although it was raining which was a shame but we still had lots of fun. We left about 11.30 so I was mainly impressed that I managed to stay awake that long. my best frind was there with her 1-year, and all I could think was how hard everything is! Although bless him he was very well behanved!

Lisette - amazing news about the bubbles. It is so exciting! Please let us know when you feel more!!

CH - have you managed to get your Good Friday appointment? So annoying that your hubby's work arent being very accommodating. 

Hands - really sorry to hear about hubby being away. I'm sure Dex will still recognise him, because he will be hearing him now and he will recognise the voice :)


----------



## NotNic

Snow - Really looking forward to tomorrow for you. I'm with Bex. I don't want to get too excited, but it's hard not too. I had a sneaky feeling (which I think I may have shared with you guys - but not hubby :haha:) the few days before and I made myself wait to test because I wanted to be really sure when I got that result. If you want to share your symptoms then please do! Maybe Lisette can offer some progesterone insight too?

xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Oooh Snow so excited to hear your results tommorrow, fx'd for you.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I really hope you get your BFP!!! Your temps are nice and high right now. Fingers Crossed.

CH - Hang in there sweetie. We are here when you need us.

Lisette - BUBBLES!!!!! oh yay!!!! *does the happy dance* Keep us posted!

Bex - I'm super excited about your scan. I can't wait to see your little one. What an exciting time.

Bea - Only a month to go!!!!! Whooohoooooooooo! Has baby turned yet?

Nic- Love your picture sweetie! How is your weight gain coming along?

Is anyone else here RH-??? I go in on April 2nd for my first shot. I haven't heard any of you mention it yet and was just wondering.


----------



## NotNic

Thank you honey. So far I'm 11lbs up which I'm okay with. I feel huuuuge though! :D My picture makes me look much slimmer than the view I get in the mirror. :rofl: 

I'm not RH negative myself. I was expecting to be though because my Dad is O-, but my Mum is an A+ so I've worked out being an O+ which is nice and regular. There seemed to be a few in around my weeks so if you have any questions maybe you should post something in 3rd Tri. You're practically there anyway! :)


----------



## NotNic

D'oh I totally didn't spot your eggplant. :happydance: Yay! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girls :) I was sooo pleased with the bubbles! Now all I wanna do is lay there at night waiting...I think I felt some more last night and was raising the baby! Good job baby, bubble and flutter to keep mommy sane! LOL

Snow hunni I can't even tell you how bad I'm holding my breath excited for ya!!!!!! What time are you testing tmmr? Progestrone wise I must say because I inserted vagionally i never got terrible side effects or symptoms....I hope this is it for you love! xxxxxxx

Nic your bump is absolutely adorable! I can't belive you are sooo far along already!!!!! 11pounds???? Are you kidding me!!!! HA! I wish!!!! Thank God my Dr only started weighing me at 11weeks cuz between 0-11 I was already up 6 and 11-15 up 5 so I've tried to be "good" now with eating meat and veggies so when she see's me at 18weeks she won't have a heart attack or put me on some terrible diet :(

Bex sooo happy for you...12weeks tmmr and a scan Thursday!!!!!!! You're gonna be just over the moon sweetie, you'll see!!! YAY for puking too ;)

Hands, Bea, CH :wave: How you ladies doing this Monday?


----------



## NotNic

Thanks Hun! After ms went my appetite pretty much disappeared and went back to normal. Heartburn saved me from overeating too! My mum was pretty small until 30 wks when she was pregnant and then ballooned so I reckon I'll probably do the same!

You're doing so well so don't stress about weight gain. Some bodies need a bit more water or a bit more fat stores to keep them going! As long as you try to avoid extra sweet treats and try a bit of gentle exercise then you'll stay nice and healthy. I can't believe how quickly yours and Bex's weeks are flying by. 2nd tri?! Yay!!

CH - Will your hubby get his bloods back soon? 

Hands - how are you finding Dexter's kicks right now? Pip's kicking has just started to disturb my sleep. Also I keep getting 'alien' feelings where it does odd moves. Bea - did you get that before your lo got bigger? I feel like Pip is doing doggy paddle some times! Also has your mw told you how baby is presenting? 

Snow - everything that can be crossed is crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - I tend to feel Dexter mainly at night when im laying down and when i first wake up in the morning. I get movement sometimes during the day, but he's mainly active those two times... and it's during those two times that i feel him not only kicking, but rolling around. Maybe those are those alien feelings you are feeling? We can actually tell when he has his back towards us or not due to my bump becoming really hard and his rump sticking out on my belly. We can also tell when he is up front or in the back of the uterus.

It is definately exciting and i wake up to my hubby's hands on my belly most mornings. We talk to Dexter and play with him. Great bonding moments for us. When i lay my hand on my belly for a while he tends to always move around so he can kick my hand. Not sure if my hand casts a shadow or if he can feel the slight pressure, or feel my heartbeat through it... but no matter how he finds my hand, he finds it and follows it around.

BTW Hubby is A+ and i'm A- ... so we know Dexter will be A... and it's a battle to see if he inherits my - or daddy's +. We're placing bets LOL


----------



## CHDickey

Snow fingers are crossed!:)

All appointments are set for Good Friday and follow up is set for April 10th. I hope that is enough time for him to get the results! If not we will have to wait until the following week because our urologist will be out of tow from the 11th-13th. So we should know more by mid April. Right now I am awaiting the results of my comprehensive finals and studying for my 4-8th grade licensing. Really want a principal job but not counting on one right out of the shoot!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

BFN. I am in a really bad mood. I'll catch up with everyone later when I feel a bit better.


----------



## NotNic

Okay honey. Keep positive though. If the progesterone is extending your LP then it may still be a bit too soon to know for certain. I got a BFN at 10DPO and a BFP on 17DPO. Thinking of you and we're here if you need a vent. xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Snow :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: praying its just a little too early hunni!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls. Just totally bummed that I won't be PG before my 32nd Birthday. I also wanted to be PG by the end of 2012. I have one cycle left to do so and that's cutting it really close. But I guess I can't change anything ya know? I guess my next hope is that I am PG by the time I turn 33. Next step, I go to the Dr. between CD1 & CD5 to get checked for cysts - if that checks out good then I will start the Clomid. I am hoping that I can get in on CD3 to get the CD3 blood work done then if the Dr. agrees to do it for me. I just hope that the Progesterone keeps AF away like it's supposed to - I had a tiny bit of temp drop today so it better keep way for the next few days til I stop taking it. Can't believe I am about to enter Cycle #11 and Cycle #5 after the MC. :cry:

CH - Sounds like you have all your appts all set up and planned out perfectly.

Hands - I am pretty sure I am O+. I know they told me when I had the miscarriage but so much was going on I'm think that's it. 

Nic - Love the new picy of you huns. 

Lisette - Super cute new avatar photo!

Bex - Hooray for pukies.

Bea - I can't remember. I feel kinda bad if you already said it. Do you have names picked out yet? 

Our 1st kickball game is tomorrow night. I am kinda nervous. I haven't played in years. But it should be fun and I totally plan on having a drink or two after the game with friends.

I am also going to start doing Yoga weekly. I signed up for some classes near by. I am excited. Maybe I will start to feel more calm and relaxed. I feel like a big anxiety ball these past few months. 

Also, my UK girlies. Ya'll will be proud. I picked out an Essex accent yesterday. I was so proud of myself. Here's the story. I was doing dishes. I had Seinfeld on. I left the channel on after and America's Next Top Model British Invasion came on after. So I finished dishes, sat down and a girl started talking and I thought - That girl sounds just like the TOWIE girls talk - She's gotta be from the area. The next thing I know about 5 min later a little box came up saying "Louise - Essex, UK" I just smiled to myself!! :blush:

BTW, I am nearly done with Season 2 - I have 4 more to watch. Mark & Lauren just had their engagement party. Joey Essex and Sam had a date. I noticed a bit ago the website has put up a few episodes of Season 3 so I should be able to watch those too.


----------



## NotNic

Oh no. I did NOT realise our birthdays were so near. How do they come around so quick?! Do you have any special plans? You will definitely be a mummy by your 33rd bday. You're not out yet my lovely. 

I'm very proud that you're learning the accent! :) I can proudly take you out in London now and know that you'll fit and understand what they're all saying. I think you're about ready for some cockney rhyming slang soon too!

Xx


----------



## NotNic

Hey ladies, just wanted to let you know that we've exchanged on our house so should be moving in by Easter. I feel real sad that we are leaving our little flat now :(

CH - Great news on getting those appointments in on Good Friday. It'll be here before you know it. Are you doing anything like NTNP in the meantime? Good luck with all your exams too. You're one busy lady! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Thats great Nic - exciting times ahead, new addition to your family and a new home. 

Snow - any news today? I forgot to click your ticker before I clicked reply! I was sorry to hear about the -ive yesterday, but your post really really did make me smile when you were talking about being able to identify the Essex accent! Brilliant!

CH - great news about the appointments! Good Friday is not actually tat far away really!hh

Lisette - i love your new profile pic!! I always love the way your hubby looks like such a proud daddy in your photos!

Bea - How is the amternity leave going??! You have finished now right? How long are you having off in total? I have already decided I am having the full 12 months and cant wait for it it to start!

Hands - Hi!!

AFM....scan tomorrow...argh!!! really strange mix of nerves and excitement! My symptoms have completely disappeared today, just to add to the nervousness, but generally feeling positive. 

Budget Day today as well...an exciting day in the lives of us tax accountants!! haha I am such a geek! I was actually out a meeting all day today, and missed he budger so I recorded it and just watched it when I get in now :blush:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Sorry I've been away, bad migrane for the last two days that had me in tears by last night :( Thank God it passed & today I felt human again! I guess its just the surge of hormones! Hope my LO is growing strong in there! Registered for pre-natal classes today & my 3D scan in June. Tomorrow morning I will visit a daycare! Aaaahhhh all soo real now :)

Bex what a beautiful little plum you are!!! You're appointment is gonna be sooo incredible tmmr I just know it :) what time is it at? Don't worry about symptoms at this point...remember I got full energy back at 11weeks & was terrified it was wayyy too early but it wasn't :) the exhaustion comes back now & again even in the 2nd tri to remind me to slow down! Lol

Nic I know what you mean about weight & not stressing, I'm totally enjoying just being healthy & eating what I can! As long as my Dr gives me a good report each appt I'm happy! Fingers crossed for next week! Such great news for a new house sweetie! Will be a lovely fresh start to welcome the LO! Emotional change though I'm sure :hugs:

Hands that's soo lovely that Dexter kicks your hand & you can tell positions & stuff now! WOW I can't wait :)

Snow I'm soo sorry hunni! I hope ur having lots of drinks tonight & looking forward to yoga classes too! I think relaxation is gonna be a wonderful thing for your body & mind right now...I know this must be incredibly hard on you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

CH & Bea hope you guys are doing well :)


----------



## NotNic

Good luck today Bex. Can't wait to hear how you get on. xxx


----------



## NotNic

Lisette - just realised where you are weekswise. I'm not a headache / migraine sufferer but for about a fortnight from 17wks I had daily headaches. Just keep your fluid levels up and get as much sleep as you can. They do pass I promise! xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you today Bex.


----------



## InHisHands

Bex.... keep us updated!

Nic - I can't imagine moving at this stage. Ugh! Good Luck girl and congrats on the squash!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Here we are ladies....the little wriggler!! thanks for all your kind thoughts, baby is comepltely fine, and good strong heartbeat :D:D:D
 



Attached Files:







IMG00031-20120322-1234.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NotNic

Wowsers! What a lovely shot. You must be over the moon honey. xxx


Hands - I know I am nuts! :wacko: Still I'm grateful that so far I don't seem to have got too big and I'm still active, which should make moving a little easier. How are you and Dexter doing? I think we need another bump shot soon. Bea we need one from you too!!


Snow - How are you doing right now?


----------



## NewbieLisette

BEX!!!!!! :cry::thumbup::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance: Soooooooo happy for you hunni :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

awww Bex that's wonderful news and baby is gorgeous! It's totally love at first sight when you see your little one one the screen :)

Nic - Dex and I are getting around okay. I have noticed the last few days my bump is bigger than i allow for it and i keep bumping into things LOL poor dex didn't know he had signed up for bumper cars.


----------



## NotNic

Haha I do that too! I think because we can't really see our bumps. They're not in our eye view when we do things! Did I tell you guys that when we were on hols oh thought he was being pick pocketed. He wasn't. It was me and the bump getting close and brushing past him! I often open and close the fridge door on my bump too!


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks ladies.... I'm totally over the moon :cloud9: And they also changed my EDD to make it a little earlier, so I am officially due on 28 September, which makes me a peach today...very exciting!

Bea - how did your scan go?


----------



## CHDickey

Great pic BEX!!!:)

Well received bloodwork results for DH. LSH and LH hormones are in the normal range. That's good news! We are definitely NTNP for now. 

All my love!!


----------



## NotNic

That's blooming brilliant CH!! :happydance: It's about time you got some good news. How are your exams etc. going?

Snow - Are you okay my love? Thinking of you. :hugs:

Bex - What a pretty peach! Have you told people yet? How's your OH feeling?

Bea - Hope baby is measuring okay. Keep us posted.

Lisette and Hands - Happy Friday! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Beautiful Scan photo Bex! Whata great shot!

CH - Great news about hubby's levels being normal!! And Hooray for NTNP!!

Hands - Haha! Bumper cars! Cute!

Nic - Funny about the fridge. My cousin said she would turn her stove on with her belly!

Lisette - Can't wait to see your 3D scan! I totally plan on doing one when the time comes!

AFM, AF made her way in today. As soon as the office opens tomorrow I'm going to call in and make my appt - hopefully for Tuesday - hopefully won't cost me my left arm - and hopefully he will agree to do the CD3 blood tests. Onto lucky cycle #5 after MC??!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted for ages this maternity leave malarky is even busier than work lol. By the time I get up in the morning and get out to see whoever I have booked in for lunch that day and do any little chores I need to do it is time for me to have a nap.

Nic - That is great news that you got a place, are you in a chain? Is the new place in Surrey?

Bex - Aw what a great pic, so pleased everything went so well for you. My scan was good she is weighing 6.2 lbs so that is good for 36 weeks.

CH - That is awsome news yay, here is to NTNP. :thumbup:

Snow - I am really sorry AF got you. I totally undestand about the age thing I am 34 now but was 33 when I got my BFP and it really felt like time was slipping away from me, I think 32 is a great age to get your BFP though here is hoping this is the month.

Hands & Lisette - Great to hear things are going well for you both.


----------



## InHisHands

My SIL had her 4th son yesterday March 24th. He was born at 36 weeks at 7lbs 7oz and at 21 inches long. His heart isn't fully developed yet, has a tumor on his liver, and a stomach infection that isn't allowing him to eat. The prognosis looks good for him, but he does need some TLC in the incubator for a week or two. I haven't gotten a picture of him yet, but was told he looks like momma.

Bea - so glad that your little one is doing so well... just a few more weeks hon before you can hold your little one in your arms.

CH - I'm so glad that you got good news! That's fantastic!

Snow - I am glad you are doing well. Im still cheering you on and hope this next cycle can bring about better news.

Bex - Yay for september babies!!! September is one of my favorite months... it usually ahs beautiful weather!

Lisette - When is your gender scan?

Nic - Are you all moved in yet?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Hope everyone had a great weekend! How fast do they zoom by right? We had a very relaxing one including a date night with H last night which was a real treat! We saw the new movie out called "Friends with kids" very funny but real & a little scary too :) Have any of you ladies heard of Jujube diaper bags? I have fallen in love with their earth leather collection & have started local research to go see one in store! Very pricey but I'm thinkibg if its my purse for the next 5years maybe its worth the investment? Would love to hear your thoughts :) 

CH sooo happy to read ur good news! Awesome hunni :)

Hands T&P to ur SIL's little baby boy! We have a check up this wenesday & then our gender scan April 12th! Can't wait to find out & start nursery planning ect ect :)

Bex are you celebrating this weekend? How wonderful that your little bean is measuring ahead too :)

Nic thanks for the laughs! I'm starting to notice I'm a little off balance these days too! Bump is starting to go ahead of me! Lol how have u been sleeping btw? I toss & turn all night with my snoogle & its a huge production each time! I wake up tired of it all with my back in pain :(

Bea sounds like you are fully enjoying all the lovely social bits of being home! Are you getting incredibly excited to meet ur LO?

Snow sounds like ur being well taken care of & followed...I hope the yoga will help you this cycle as well! Lots of love sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Well here we are, Monday again! Youre right Lisette, the weekends go too quickly, but the weather was absolutely glorious here all weekend, you would not believe it was March! On Saturday we went to the seaside even! And yesterday I was at my godson's 1st birthday party, which was lovely as we were able to be in the garden all afternoon. 

Snow - really sorry to hear about the witch, BUT it looks like that progesterone sorted out the luteal phase problem, are you going to continue with that?

Lisette - I havent heard of that film, but will look out for it over here if it makes it across the pond!

Hands - congrats for your sister's new arrival. It sounds like he is being properly looked after, and I hope he gets some good TLC. 

Bea - you are being quite the social animal, I love it. That is fully how I intend to spend my maternity leave! Haha. I'm already starting to plan when I can finish, I'm hoping for mid-late August! Great news about the scan also.

Nic - Hope you had a good weekend lovely!

CH - fantastic news about the blood results. I am so so so pleased, it feels like things are really starting to move in the right direction now. Looking forward to hearing how your Good Friday appt goes, and keep up the NTNP - woop!

Also this weekend we started to clear out what will be the nursery! That was so excited. We are putting baby in the small room, which is basically a dumpting ground at the moment, so we started to clear some bits out! Its amazing what a difference it makes already! :happydance:


----------



## NotNic

Hey everyone! :wave: I've had a pretty busy weekend. Firstly we had some good news on Friday that our pushchair is in stock already! We were warned to expect it to take 6-8 weeks and I know that the company has had real problems keeping up with demand, so it was a massive surprise to get the call. Over the weekend I started the big pack. It turns out nesting makes you very efficient! :D I sorted and packed up the shed and two cupboards and did some gardening. I've also sorted out the fridge, the freezer, packed all our CDs up and did our filing on top of all the normal housework chores. On Saturday night Hubby's best friend announced that they are pregnant too (so more maternity leave buddies - yay!). Then this morning we had an offer made on our flat which we are probably going to accept. This is going to be a really busy week with completion on the house we're buying expecting to happen on Thursday - fingers crossed. Phew! So much to update y'all on! :)

Lisette - My spacial awareness is horrendous! I keep walking my bump into everything! Snow - I actually told OH off for turning the spin function up on the washing machine (a silly accusation really as I've never known him to put the washing machine on voluntarily!). Turns out it's me and the bump pressing it when I reach up for things on the shelf! :blush: I've only struggled with sleep in the last week or so. Hubby says I'm truning into a fidgety sleeper but I can't help it! If I sleep on my sides Pip kicks me and my tummy feels tight and stretched. I sleep better flat on my back at the moment, but then that's not supposed to be very good for Pip so I'm trying not to do that.

Hands - We're thinking of moving house in time for my birthday. (I wonder if we get money off from the removals company to move on Friday 13th?) The plan is to paint the key rooms first and then move in once the smell has eased off. Hope your nephew is on the mend now. Get well soon thoughts are being sent right now.

Bex - I can't blame you for looking ahead. I knew what date I wanted to leave ages before I told work. You need something to work towards! It's hard to concentrate otherwise. :)

Snow - Hugs honey, though it's definitely encouraging that the progesterone increased your LP. Let us know if you manage to get the appointments on the dates you are thinking of.

CH - Hope you had a good weekend.

Bea - Make sure you get a chance to put your feet up. People should be coming to visit you instead! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Sounds like everyone had an eventful weekend.

Hey there Mrs. Bea AKA Mrs. Busy Bee!! Look at you Honeydew!! xoxo Bump Pic perhaps???!!! 

Hands - Congrats to your SIL. Prayers going out for baby.

Lisette - I haven't heard of Jujube bags. They look really nice though. I like the Petunia Pickle ones - I've had my eye on one of those!! 

Bex - Oh a seaside walk sounds so nice and relaxing. I'm hoping on the next flight over to go on one!! JJ!! Would be nice though!! Omg. The room we want to use as the nursery is a complete disaster right now. It's holding all the crap I hope to see at a Yard Sale this Spring. I need to get on that actually. 

Nic - Hooray for new house. I bet you are just so excited AND to be moving in before our Birthdays. That is awesome. And great news about the stroller coming in early. How exciting! You need to try it out with the kitties!

AFM, I got my Appt tomorrow at 2:45 est. I'll update y'all after.

Soooo. I was watching this show that takes place around some of you guys in Ireland and England. My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding. I have some questions about this. How do these people make money with being travelers all the time? How are they educated - or are they not - are they homeschooled? These girls are like 17 yrs old and getting married and alls they seem to do is clean all the time. Why? And they have such expensive cars and what looks like expensive dresses even if they are quite tacky. And why are these girls dressed so ummm what is a kind term.... provocatively at a young age and dancing ummm what is a kind term.... provocatively? I don't get it. Are these people what we call here in the US slang "white trash" but they have money or do Gypsy's not have money? I am quite confused and I hope it doesn't offend.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hmmm does this site keep going down or is it me?

Hands - Sorry to hear about your SIL I hope she and bubs are doing ok. How are you doing?

Lisette - Your weekend sounded lovely. I hadn't heard of the jujube bags but just had a look and they are lovely, I like the messanger style and I like the be all, be tween and BFF ones. I went for a pink lining one which I am really happy with i think it is an important purchase and if you are not happy you will just end up buying others so better to spend more to start with.

Bex - I left at 35 weeks and I am really pleased that I did rather than try and work until 37/38. It is fab still being able to do everything while you are off and I am sure by the time i get to 38 weeks I will be getting a bit tired. My advise would be to go off as early as you can. Luckily I had some holidays to take so my mat leave doesn't start until 2nd April so I don't go back until 2nd April 2013 woooo hoooo.

Nic - Wow that is exciting news it is all coming together yay.

Snow - Ha ha you crack me up I can't believe you have found my big fat gypsy weddings he he. I am not sure if I can answer your Q's but I will try from what I can gather about Gypsy's (Bex & Nic let me know if this is wrong) that although they are called travellers they are actually stationary in big groups and they live in stationary caravans (often illegally on land they shouldn't be on). The girls don't work and they stay at home and keep the caravan nice for the working men (very 1950's). The men make the money and often it seems to be though scrap metal which there is quite a bit of money to be made in and you don't need any education to do it and there can be quite a bit of theft involved (this is why they have fancy cars and spend so much on the weddings). The kids are often enrolled in school but they don't really go and it is kind of frowned upon in the gypsy community to go once you get to about 12 or 13 (I have no idea why). As for them dressing the way they do I don't relly get it, I think it is really frowned upon to sleep with anyone before you are married so I guess it is just them showing themselves off to their men to get a husband? I am not sure if my understanding is correct in any way lol.

CH :wave:


----------



## CHDickey

Well bad news has hit.... Went to a urologist hoping insurance would cover testing for DH. Not a DIME is being covered under insurance. EVERYTHING including the doctors visit$300 is coming out of our pocket. I am absolutely beside myself!!!


----------



## NotNic

CH - I can't believe that's not covered. It makes you wonder what is covered by your insurance. What will you do now? 

Snow - I'm wetting myself that you've discovered Big Fat Gypsy Weddings! I am actually due to go to a Big Fat Gypsy Wedding themed birthday party and will be making the most of my bump when I plan my costume! :) Bea has pretty much covered most of your points. There are two types of gypsys - Romany and Irish Travellers. Travellers are very secretive people, which was why the program was such a hit here. So much doesn't make sense to us!

Travellers make money through scrap metal (which is really lucrative with the price of copper etc. right now), through odd jobs, road maintainance, car mechanics and traditionally horse racing and horse breeding. They are also very good negotiators and like to make deals etc. They are very private about money though and I suspect much of them don't pay income tax! These days there aren't much

PHP:




green belt land left, so many communities live on static sites. Outsiders aren't allowed in but legally the local council must provide schooling and healthcare for anyone living in their area. Considering getting them to pay tax is a challenge is must be very costly. They tend not to ho to school that much because there is a big suspicion of institutions and officials, and they don't want social workers interfering. Women do not work, so education is considered unnecessary and men are more practical workers. Also quite a few of the elders wouldn't be able yo read or write so they wouldn't be encouraged. Plus travelling families have erratic school histories so fall behind and fall through the cracks. I do NOT get the slutty dancing and outfit thing though since girls are not allowed in the company of men outside of their families, it seems like a strange double standards to me. Women have a very strict moral code that they have to follow, and men and the church set the rules. I don't think that they are 'White trash' though as it's considered a race and cultural identity. It's illegal to discriminate against travellers yet the communities clash so much they there are loads of problems. There was an illegal site in Essex which the council has been trying to evict the illegal inhabitants (some of them were legally there) and it cost millions to clear. 

I do find it hillarious that you found it though. One of the main guys - Paddy is a bit of a reality tv star over here now. He won Celebrity Big Brother!

Hubby's latest TV addiction is Take Me Out. It's s dating show where the women are very picky. If they don't like a male contestant they turn their light off, and in order to win himself a date at least one lady must keep her light on for him. It's so bad it's brilliant! Proper trash tv with some dodgy catchphrases. My oh loves dating shows which is a bit worrying!!


----------



## NotNic

Bea - I think the outfits must be to attract husbands! They aren't really allowed to date though. Being caught kissing a boy would ruin a girls reputation. If they were courting / dating a girl it would be expected for you to get married.


----------



## snowflakes120

CHDickey said:


> Well bad news has hit.... Went to a urologist hoping insurance would cover testing for DH. Not a DIME is being covered under insurance. EVERYTHING including the doctors visit$300 is coming out of our pocket. I am absolutely beside myself!!!

CH - I totally understand. My last appt wasn't covered either. I have to pay 100% out of pocket. And the amt I pay won't even go towards my high deductible either. The appt cost was $321. I have another appt with the same OBGYN tomorrow. I have no idea how much one is going to be. But I'll do/pay whatever - I feel I don't really have a choice as I need the help. I hate insurance. It sucks so bad. You know that if some lousy person was an alcoholic and drank a ton and needed a liver transplant - it would be covered. But they won't cover any fertility treatments. Such BS!!!

Thanks for clearing up the Gypsy's lifestyle ladies. I think I was watching an American version of the same show with the same name.... Here it is: https://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/my-big-fat-gypsy-wedding

But OMG! Nic a Gypsy themed B-day Party sounds like so much fun. I got to look up this dating show.

I think I need to become British.


----------



## NotNic

Snow I think you're already an honorary Brit! :) You might be able to find the show now as we're on the 3rd series. I don't think you can watch ITV iplayer over there, but if you can here's the link: https://www.itv.com/takemeout/ Contestants come from all over the UK so you'll practice hearing lots of regional accents. :) Some of the girls are sooo picky and others are soooo desperate. The male contestants always end up doing or saying something stupid so you spend much of the time cringing and laughing. On Saturday's show the Greek guy is from my area. I can walk to the restaurant they filmed one of the VTs in from my house.


----------



## CHDickey

Snow- I couldn't agree more. I sat on the phone with the manager of the billing department in tears!! She was actually helpful and have me some great tips but DH and are have some questions to ask that doctor. The doctors visit was $300, the bloodwork or semen analysis I am not sure, the MRI could cost as mush as $4000 dollars at 100% our costs!! Also the lady told me she would cut our office visit down to around $150. People will work with you of you ask. Or at least that's the impression I'm getting. 

She told me to tell who ever we see that we don't have insurance, even though we do, and that we are on a cash basis. 99% of places will cut the patient costs down by 50-60%. Meaning the MRI could only cost us $600. She also said to negotiate with the labs on any bloodwork etc. tell them you can only pay what insurance would have covered. 

Anyways with those tips definitely helping my DH and I want to know the percentage of all this working. What is the likelihood of spending THOUSANDS of dollars out of pocket and we still cannot conceive naturally. We are considering adoption because we CANNOT by any means afford to spend money and it not work. I am not willing to rack our credit cards back up that we have worked so hard to pay. It is absolutely Harry wrenching!!


----------



## snowflakes120

CHDickey said:


> Snow- I couldn't agree more. I sat on the phone with the manager of the billing department in tears!! She was actually helpful and have me some great tips but DH and are have some questions to ask that doctor. The doctors visit was $300, the bloodwork or semen analysis I am not sure, the MRI could cost as mush as $4000 dollars at 100% our costs!! Also the lady told me she would cut our office visit down to around $150. People will work with you of you ask. Or at least that's the impression I'm getting.
> 
> She told me to tell who ever we see that we don't have insurance, even though we do, and that we are on a cash basis. 99% of places will cut the patient costs down by 50-60%. Meaning the MRI could only cost us $600. She also said to negotiate with the labs on any bloodwork etc. tell them you can only pay what insurance would have covered.
> 
> Anyways with those tips definitely helping my DH and I want to know the percentage of all this working. What is the likelihood of spending THOUSANDS of dollars out of pocket and we still cannot conceive naturally. We are considering adoption because we CANNOT by any means afford to spend money and it not work. I am not willing to rack our credit cards back up that we have worked so hard to pay. It is absolutely Harry wrenching!!

Thanks soooooo much for the tip of they working with you. Once I get the bill for the last visit - I am totally going to try to see if they will work with me and lower it. I haven't got the actual bill yet.... I just can go online and see that it was denied through the insurance website. Another thing that sucks, is that I called the Reproductive Endocrinologist Fertility Specialist office to see how much their visits are and they are only $10 more than what my OBGYN billed for!! And I hear ya. We can't keep shelling out cash for these appts and hoping that it we conceive. Plus, we had the miscarriage to pay for - which let me tell you was not fun bills to have to pay - just a constant reminder of what happened and how expensive it was. Hubby is only working like 20 hrs a week if were lucky as he goes to school full time and we pay cash for his tuition (we don't get any scholarships or grants or loans or any help) so I am the sole breadwinner of the household. We also don't have any debt except for the mortgage on the house. We do pretty well but still it sucks. And I don't want to bleed our hard earned saving acct completely dry.

From what I have read the sperm analysis should only be about $100 or so out of pocket. And I am thinking that a good portion of your hubby's bloodwork should be covered. I had weekly bloodwork done for the miscarriage and I had to pay about $10 for each one and they cost about $200 each draw.

Thanks for the info I really needed to hear that today - I am somewhat nervous/concerned on how much this visit will cost. I just hope the OBGYN codes it for anything other than infertility so it will be covered.


----------



## InHisHands

CH and Snow I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through. My heart goes out to you. Before i married my hubby, i didn't have insurance and it was expensive to get anything done. I hit up United Way a lot when i was in that boat. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## NotNic

Hi Snow. Any news? X


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm back from my appt. All went well. Got the RX for Clomid. I start on Thursday. Got all the blood work done that I wanted so I am super happy about that. They will give me a ring if anything comes back abnormal. I go back to get my Progesterone tested on 4/16. OBGYN coded the appt as Infertility again so its another visit that won't be covered and my fingers are crossed that the blood work will be mostly covered. I better get PG this cycle bc I can't keep paying over $300 each month for these visits. I hope the Clomid just gives us that extra little push to get us a BFP!

Hubby went to a Dr. appt too today and he asked about a Sperm Analysis. They gave him the name of 2 Urologists here in town that we could go to. I think we're gonna hold off on him getting anything done quite yet. 

Thanks girls for being there for me!! It means so much to me!!

P.S. My sister went back to her village about 2 weeks ago bc she was cleared. However, her eye still isn't better. She is making the 12 hr trip back to the main city and is going to push to get a Specialist opinion in Washington, DC. I am being selfish by saying I hope they send her to the US so I can see her. I miss her tons.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow, i don't want to give you false hope, but my co worker after many many years of TTC finally tried clomid and she got pregnant on her first cycle of it. I really hope this is just what your body needs and that you can start to worry about pregnancy related issues versus TTC issues.


----------



## CHDickey

Hands how did you use united way. And do you think they would help with infertility? Snow I hope you get your BFP soon. I know how much time energy and money you have spent. Fingers crossed. 

Afm I am waiting on the HR rep and doctor to call us back so we can get some more definitive answers on the necessary tests we need run!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - great news about the clomid, I really hope that this month is the month for you!!

CH - let us know when you have more updates, its great to hear that things are moving for you, but it is so frustrating to hear about all the costs that you are having to fork out! It must be so difficult for you. I hope that you manage to work something out, and you never know, that NTNP might just do the trick hey!! 

Hi everyone else!!

I'm just plodding along here, nothing new to report.:thumbup:


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks BEX!! I think we finally hit our "brick wall". DH and I had a long talk and discussed out options. We had to ask ourselves, "what's more important, having an actual baby or being parents?" We went with being parents. We will be okay just a lot of prayers please. I am greatful to have a marriage where we stand hand in hand and side by side. Your ladies support has been amazing and I truly appreciate y'all listening to my trials and tribulations. Ultimately this beyond our control now!:)


----------



## NotNic

Hey CH. Does this mean that you guys are now going to look into adoption now instead of further treatment, or will you just wait and see if NTNP works for yourself and look at adoption further on down the track? 

I think adoption is a wonderful thing. Before OH and I set out on this journey we talked about what would happpen if we struggled, and I was always far keener on adoption rather than IVF. I agree whole heartedly with you guys on being parents rather than having a biological child. 

Sending huge hugs to you guys right now on whatever you decide to do. xxx


----------



## NotNic

Snow - Great news about your appointment. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. How are you finding the yoga? xx


----------



## InHisHands

CH - United way has community health centers that people who are in the poverty level can use and it pays on a sliding scale. With what i was making, they were paying 80 percent of my medical needs at their health center. They will do women's exams but as far as pregnancy and infertility, they won't cover that. I looked into it last night.

I also looked into some other coop type things that i know is available, but what i found was that they cover pregnancy but not infertility.

As far as insurance goes... the only option that i know of that will cover the diagnosis in full is the insurance i have, but that would require you or hubby joining the military.. even if it is just the national guard for 2 years. And that seems a little drastic just to get the insurance.

I'm sorry that it seems so hopeless. I really don't think insurance companies should classify infertility as an elective proceedure like cosmetic surgery. Something about putting "creating a family" and "improving the shape of my body" in the same category doesn't seem right on so many levels.

Snow - Another tid bit that i know of that might help.. is that i found out my insurance will cover clomid treatments (all but the ovulation shot) because the doctors classify it as hormone treatments, and not infertility treatments. I'm not sure if you can talk to your OBGYN about it or not, but perhaps if you ask they can reclassify it as hormone treatments which your insurance might cover? Doesn't hurt to look into it... worse thing is that they'll say no which leaves you in the same boat.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Thanks so much. That is a wonderful idea of seeing if they will re-code it as Horomone Treatments. Now I just need to gather enough cahonies to give them a call and see if they will do it. I keep hearing about girls getting BFP 1st time too - I am trying not to look ahead.

Nic - I haven't started the Yoga yet. The studio I want to go to only does Beginner classes on Tuesday and with the appt yesterday - I decided it wasn't the best day to start. So I am going to go next Tuesday. I have Kickball tonight though - and after hubby is doing a wing eating contest!!

CH - Sounds like you and hubby had a great heart to heart. You guys have a great marriage and will excellent parents no matter what happens. We will stand by you with what ever you decide. My sister plans to adopt a child from Africa and Japan as she lived in both countries and wants to help. 

Bex - No news is good news hun!

Girls - My tea bag today has given me my mantra for the cycle.... "An attitude of gratitude brings opportunities" 
I must have my PMA this cycle.


----------



## NotNic

You really do have the best teabags Snow! That could be a great life motto. :) xx


----------



## InHisHands

CH - NTNP.... who knows, it may just happen when you least expect it.

Snow - Cycle day 5 YAY!!!! Clomid do your wonders this cycle!

Bea - You were the first to get pregnant, and you only have 20 days left!!! Look at you girl!!! WHOOOHOOO Less than a month!

Nic - Whoohoooo 30 weeks!!! Only 70 days left for you.

Me - 85 days. Booooo!

Lisette - 153 days for you... and only a matter of weeks till you find out if you are having a son or daughter!!! I'm so excited.

Bex - 183 days.... 1 more day and you hit 2nd Tri (according to US docs)!!!!!


----------



## NotNic

Hands - You've got 64 days until you're 'term'! Your baby could easily be here before mine is! :) 

Ladies I went to the GP this morning. I've been feeling a bit dodgy asthma wise and started having a bit of a chesty cough. Normally this is a sign that a chest infection is on the way, even though temperature etc. is fine, but no chemist would let me have cough syrup, so I thought I'd ask for a GP 's recommendation to sort it out before I become ill. Got out of the doctors this morning with a week's prescription for amoxycilin! There's no obvious infection yet, but they suspect I've got an under lying one that's irritating my asthma so they've sent me off with a low dose. They don't want me overusing my asthma pump as that can raise my heart rate, which raises baby's and this can distress Pip. I had absolutely no idea! So glad that I went to the doctor's now and didn't leave it! Just a shame that we are moving now and I'll have to change doctors. She made soo much sense!

On slightly more positive news, the house should be ours by COB today. Very weird feeling! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - Sooo happy that you went to the GP for your asthma and you got some great answers. Also happy that they are treating you early to nip it in the bud right away,

Hands - Thanks hun. I'm super excited to be starting it today. It's crazy to see the stats via days instead of weeks!!

We won our Kickball game last night!! It was so fun - I got an RBI this time!! Hubby got 2nd place in the wing eating contest!!

I bought some FertileCM online today to try to help with my lack of CM and Clomid is supposed to make it even worse. So here's hoping it helps! And that it comes in the mail fast!


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy Friday everyone!! This week has gone so slow for me! I'm glad we have 2 short weeks coming up!

Snow - I've been meaning to ask, what is kickball? I have never heard of it. Is it like football? (soccer) 

Nic - glad you got the asthma problems sorted hun. Did you complete on the house?? Have you got the keys? So exciting. If you have any pics, would love to see a picture of the new house. I love looking at houses, I think Kirstie & Phil have the perfect job!

Hands - yep, 2nd tri for me, its very exciting, and I really do feels lots better. No more queasiness for me, and I have been able to stay awake past 9pm which is also good!

CH - sounds like you and hubby have had some really good conversations! I know there is something good for you just around the corner, no matter what that might be!!

Hands - how are you doing?

Bea - AHHH its getting so exciting!! Really not long to go at all :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NotNic

Lovely lemon Bex! :happydance: Yes we got the keys yesterday, but I haven't been down to see it yet. Hubby came back and said that the house is filthy (which is must be because he never notices dirt!) so I'm going to need my Mrs Mop get up. :) 

I love Kirstie and Phil. Our flat was shortlisted for Location, Location but we pulled out as we didn't want the world seeing all the jobs we hadn't done! If they had thrown in an opportunity to meet K and P I think I might have changed my mind though! I think I have a crush on both of them :haha: I'll try to take a few on my phone tonight to show you.

Snow - Well done on the kickball and on hubby's second place! How many wings did he end up eating? I hope they weren't spicy ones! :) Good luck with the clomid. I think you're right about the cm. Preseed and similar seem to have had good results anyway so worth trying.

Hope everyone else is okay. Lisette you've been a bit quiet recently. All okay?


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - Asthma stinks. I'm so glad that your doctors had the fore sight to take care of it sooner than later.

Bex - Kickball is like baseball only instead of using a bat and baseball you use your foot as the bat and have a bouncy balll rolled to you. It's pretty fun.

BTW since being pregnant, i have noticed that i have grown 3 stark white hairs to go along with stretchmarks!!!! The kid has already ruined my youth!!!!! HAHAHA I'm sooooooooo blaming this on Dexter. It's a good thing i love him or he would be done.

Snow - We got pregnant on my 2nd cycle of using preseed. Good luck!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

CH - I am so sorry that it is costing you so much hun, what a crap system. Hopefully NTNP will owrk for you and if not I think adoption is such a great idea. I am not sure what the system is like over there, do you put your name on a list? Are you thinking you will do that now and then see what happens? You so often hear about people adopting and then getting pregnant which would be lovely.

Snow - yay for the clomid I hope it works for you this month hun. I didn't have any EWCM either and we tried to use conceive plus but DH hated it so I didn 't really bother and we still managed so don't stress if you don't like it. 

Hands - Only 84 days to go it will absolutely fly by I am sure. Have you bought anything exciting lately? How is DH getting on with work?

Nic and Bex - How amazing is this weather I am so sad it is going to end soon, cry. I love looking at houses as well, I always help friends when they are looking. I think between this house and the last flat Dh and I have looked at about 70 odd properties lol.

Bex - So pleased you are feeling better now that you are in second tri, all very exciting now and it is just the count down to the 20 week scan are you going to find out what you are having?

Nic - So exciting so much going on, I would love to see photos as well. When are you going to move in? Do you know which room will be the nursery?

:wave: lisette

AFM - Well I had my bloody show this morning so with a little bit of luck my little girl will be here in the next week but we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Friday girlies :)

Sorry I've been MIA most of the week...can't believe how fast it's gone! I had a Dr's appointment on Wenesday morning and my first pre-natal class on Tuesday night! All went well and got to hear a nice strong & fast hb :) Can't wait for my next scan...a little under 2weeks now! H thinks boy for sure and I think girl...one of us will be right :) LOL - What do you all have planned this weekend?

I tried catching up on all your updates last night and ofcourse only remember bits and pieces this morning! :blush:

CH I think you have an amazing H and happy to hear these days are bringing you much closer together! I know the insurance hell must just be the icing on the cake at this point:dohh: Lots of luck whatever direction you go in sweetie :hugs:

Bex Second Tri???!!! WOW....sooo happy for you and hearing you are starting to feel your energy come back now :happydance: Enjoy this calm & happy space! Do you have boy/girl hunches yet?

Nic sounds like you've been quite the busy bee hun!!! Are you in the new house yet? I'm with the girls, would love to see pic's and esspecially nursery ones! Due for another bump pic too please :flower:

Hands how's lil Dexter doing in there? Lots more kicking for mommy? 

Snow any word back on the possible re-coding for you? That would be awesome hun! Love the tea bag new mantra for this cycle! We're all here rooting for ya and will keep up the PMA :)

Bea how you feeling? Excited I bet! I can't wait to see beautiful pic's of your little girl! WOW sooo exciting :cloud9:


----------



## NotNic

Bea - I can't believe you kept that update until the very end!! My bf had her baby 18 hrs after her show so we could be looking at exciting news very soon! Any other signs? 

The weather has been amazing and down here it smells like spring. I know we desperately need the rain but the sunshine does make me much happier!

Lisette how do you fit it all in? You're one busy lady! 2nd tri was fun. Lots of good changes and things to look out for.

Hands - how are Dexters movements right now? When's your next appointment? Any bump pics?

Snow - loving the pma right now. I've stolen your tea bag mantra for my signature to keep us going.

CH - what's next for you studies wise? Is your hubby going to have anymore appts right now? 

We've just got back from the house. It isn't too dirty but needs much more work then we realised. I have no idea where to start! Will do some before and after shots for you guys. Just need to put my nesting and interior design skills together! Xx


----------



## InHisHands

Bea - Keep us posted hon!!!!

Dexter is still moving, but maybe not quite as much as last week. Hubby and I have noticed that 1. he can tell the difference between people's hands for sure AND 2. Dexter hates being poked. If you poke the belly, he'll stop moving and go to the back.

So I'm not sure if the poking scares him and he hides or if it makes him angry so he gets stubborn and wont move LOL .. i might have a firecracker on my hands.

My next appointment is Monday where i get my gluco and RH- tests done.

I don't have any recent bump pictures.. .but that's mainly because I'm too lazy to get the camera out teehee.... I have gained 14lbs since conceiving... and according to the charts right on track. I'll probably gain between 25 and 30 lbs by the end of my pregnancy if i continue on the same path as i have this whole time.


----------



## CHDickey

Well this week has been HELL!! So after being devastated on Monday I got over my emotional shock and started to research. I contact our HR representative, the insurance company, and the doctor. After an estimated 5 hours of phone calls I got some answers. Apparently the doctor diagnosed my DH as infertile. Well, we have no medical proof he's infertile just that he had low t. So I called the doctors office Tuesday asking to speak to the doctor and not until yesterday afternoon at 5:30 did I get a phone call from him. 

I was livid after that phone call. I wanted the coding changed because if not the. We could not do anything from that point forward to figure out if anything is wrong. The dr said, and I quote... I don't care if you have insurance ma'am. It should not matter how much money it costs you should be willing to figure out if your husband has a brain tumor (MRI of brain to check if testosterone is being produced was what we were told the MRI was for) not whether or not your insurance covers anything... Me: this is a concern of mine and without you changing the diagnoses which you have no medical proof of I cannot even afford to figure out what's wrong with my husband. Dr: fine I will change it, now are you done. It's 5:30 on a Friday and I need to pick my son up!!!

I am still shaking this man made me so mad. So needless to say I will await his change and then NEVER STEP FOOT IN HIS OFFICE AGAIN!! Oh and yeah I will be filing a complaint against the Texas Medical Board for wrongful diagnoses. 

Snow- DO NOT tell anyone you don't have insurance because also to come to find out. That is insurance fraud and you can be arrested!! So the lady at the doctor was giving me illegal advice!!


----------



## NotNic

CH - it shouldn't be like this, but sometimes in life you have to rattle a few tins and piss people off to get what you need. I'm sorry you had to go to those lengths but good on you Hun! Never be afraid to kick up a stink. If you met me at work you'd think I was sweet as pie, but all the guys get me to make a call if they are struggling to resolve something. Even the ones I don't work for. I'm apparently more persistent than the other girls!! Can't isn't a word I accept and I detest jobsworths. Good on you for grounding this jobsworth down and getting the result you need. Just sorry it had to get to this for you. What's the next step?

Hands - I love it when our lo show personality. Pip refuses to kick for hubby but goes crazy and gets all excited if the cats sit on me. If they pad me Pip kicks in reply and Pip gets all wiggly when they purr. Hubby gets grumpy because he reckons the baby already prefers the cats! :haha: Good luck for your test. Weightwise you're spot on so good work :thumbsup:

Bea - getting excited for updates.

Hope the rest of you are good and enjoying the weekend. I'm in the hairdressers getting pampered. My hair really needs it!!


----------



## NotNic

CH - just been thinking about you again. Do you know what I KNOW that you have a baby on the horizon. I just get this strong feeling, deep down that you two are fighters and I really feel how much you want this and are willing to do what you can to get it. I believe in you xxxxx Keep going. We're staying with you on this journey!


----------



## MrsBea23

CH - sorry you had to deal with such a [email protected]&#er hun. Hopefully your next doc will be more understanding and actually explain things properly :hugs:

Nic - ha ha I don't think it will be this weekend I'm afraid I don't even think she is engaged yet and I would actually need to get my lazy ass out of bed for that to happen he he. I have had brown spotting today though and everything I have read says it should in the next 2 weeks. 

Hands - So pleased you have bonded so much with dexter. What is the RH test for?


----------



## InHisHands

They have to do the test to check to see if my body has started producing antibodies against dexter. If it has, they will (as far as i know) just give me a stronger dose of the shot that they are planning on giving me.

I guess starting at 28 weeks (in a normal healthy pregnancy) mommy and baby's blood can end up mixing together. If baby is RH+, my body will see the baby as a foreign substance and will attack and destroy the substance.

That's why they give you a 3 series shot. 28 weeks, before birth, and after birth if baby does end up being RH +. 

I have a friend whose neice ended up miscarrying at 11 weeks due to having formed antibodies due to a previous exposer and the baby was RH+ and her body basically just fought off and killed her baby. She nor the doctors were aware that she already had built up antibodies as they don't typically give the shot till 28 weeks and it was her first pregnancy.

I don't understand all of the RH stuff, just enough to get by... but i hope that helps.


----------



## NotNic

I have a friend with that issue too. She had 3 mcs last year because her body attacks the baby and didn't get past 8 wks. They also said that they are lucky her oh has strong sperm as her womb is so hostile, yet she has got pregnant this many times. She is now 16 wks pregnant and is on steroids and loads of other drugs to help protect her baby. Just a terrible shame in the UK (at least in my area) that they don't refer you for help until you suffer the pain of 3 mcs. Good luck for the test. Xx


----------



## CHDickey

Nic- you sound a lot like me. Had very few girlfriends growing about because I was known as the chick who was I guess outspoken or strong willed. I wasn't very girly just straight forward! And I still am!

Now I just wish I could have recorded the phone call with that asshole of a doctor!! Oh well, I have faith that this too shall pass!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi guys! 

Mrs Bea - Ohhh. Getting close!! Any nursery pics? Are you starting to get uncomfortable? 

Hands - Good luck with your upcoming appt. Soooo funny that Dex doesn't like to get poked. Super cute! Don't rip out those white hairs - 3 more will replace them!!

CH - Good Friday is coming up!! So sorry about the lousy Dr. What a jackass!! OMG!! I can't believe he treated you that way. I too would be livid!!

Nic - Haha! That's funny that the boys ask you to do the hard work!! I am a very strong woman and veryyyy opinionated. I will admit it. I know I am. And I always want my way and I am always right. Ha!! Awe. Thanks honey for adding my mantra. You are just the sweetest!! <3

Bex - Hands explained kickball perfectly. It's pretty much Baseball (same rules and everything) but you kick a big ball thats pretty bouncy. It's something you do mostly do in Elementary school but it's fun to do as an adult as well.

Lisette - Can't believe you find out sex in less than 2 weeks!

Work has been crazy this past week. We fired the girl below me on Wednesday so I have been having to do her work and my work. It's been nuts. We hired a new girl on Thursday and she starts tomorrow. So now we have to train her and ugh.... 

Hooray for Easter coming up. I am having my Grandparents and Uncle over. I still have no clue what to make... I need to get on that. 

I haven't had any side effects from the Clomid yet so I hope it's even working for me. We decided not to do the SMEP this cycle - we are going to just BD every 36 hours or so and hope that it works. I am even debating on whether to even do OPK's. I just want to be a little bit more less stressed and just have fun. Ya know?

I am leaving the best news for last. My CD3 blood tests all came back as normal!! Hooray!! So that means that I am only dealing with the Low Progesterone!! I am so happy!! :happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

CH - it will pass. Things will turn around sweetie... it just takes time which is something we all hate.

Snow - That's fantastic news!! Hopefully the clomid will do the trick. If it doesnt this cycle though, hang in there. You do know that you can get pregnant... it is just having patience to wait for it to happen again. The waiting sucks.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies!

How was everyone's weekends? 

Nic I can't wait to see some new pics :)

CH I'm sooo sorry to hear what you are going through! I truely think you will come through the other side stronger and more blessed because of all the hardship! Hang in there!

Snow that's fantastic news sweetie :happydance:

Bea...you still holding strong girl? We wanna last bump pic...plllleeeeaaaaseeeeeee :)

Bex how you feeling hun? Energy back a little?

Hands I just about died laughing at Dexter's little character shinning through already! soooo freakin cute :) 

AFM my weekend was pretty good...packed but good :) Also very excited to report I've made my first baby purchase and its a good one....The Bugaboo Cameleon Stroller! Got a great second hand deal with all the bells and whistles for more than half off retail :happydance: Now 9days to wait for my Gender Scan and hopefully start some real planning and shopping!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi everyone! Quiet on here this week, everyone must be winding down for Easter! Hooray for 4-day weekends!

We have been busy telling lots of people about bubba....pretty much done that now, just got a few friends who we havent seen that we are trying to meet up with and then everyone who needs to know will know...the rest can be left to the grapevine!

Lisette - I have been doing lots of research into prams / pushchairs / travel systems and came to the conclusion from what I have seen so far I also like the Bugaboo Chameleon! That made me smile when I read your post. I dont know what we will end up buying though! i could change my mind many times before then.

Bea - any moment now, I am expecting to come on here and for you to have a little baby! I cant wait! :happydance:

Hands / Snow - Thanks for the explanation of kickball, I had been wondering, sounds random but fun! We definitely dont have that here! 

CH - I am so angry for you! It always happens that you wish you had a recording after these things have happened! 

Nic - how is everything with the new house?

We are going to go to the Baby Show at the NEC in May, mainly to look for ideas, but I am really looking forward to it :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Not much going on here. Just waiting to OV - should be this weekend. 

We booked a flight to go to New York City the week before my would be due date. So it will help to keep my mind off things if I happen to not get my BFP by then. So we are excited about that. Not much else to report.

Bex - The baby show sounds nice! 

Lisette - What a great deal you got on your stroller!

Hands - Waiting does suck for someone that is the most impatient person in the world and always wants instant gratification!!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I have a confession to make. Microwaves even take too long for me. <-- where would i be if they didnt exist?!!

BTW - Yesterday i had my doctor's appointment. My glucose came back normal and i haven't built up any antibodies towards dexter and go my rogan shot to protect me and baby. So YAY for good news!

Also yesterday i got some information that they ARE offering a labor class starting tonight and going for 2 more weeks (tuesday nights only). Hubby and i are going to go to the class and im excited. I'm pretty sure i've read most of everything they will tell me in my books and online... but it will be good to hear it again.


----------



## CHDickey

Have fun at the class hands or better yet I hope you had fun. We are in the process of changing doctors. Hoping someone will see us this Friday since we both have the day off! Fingers crossed. We get to start all over...yeah!!:( not.


----------



## InHisHands

Class was good last night. No real new knowledge, but it was refreshing to hear it all again.

Here is an updated bump picture. Dexter just likes to hang out there.
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - great bump pic, Dex is looking fine! And glad you enjoyed the class. I have signed up to some NCT classes starting in July. Its a series of 7 sessions, 2 hours each on a Tuesday evening - I am really looking forward to them :)

CH - I hope you manage to get an appointment! I think one of the most intersting things of being friends with all you guys is learning about the different healthcare systems and the pros and cons of each. On one hand its great that I never pay at all for any treatments / appointments / hospital visits BUT nothing would be open on a Bank Holiday, so no chance of getting an appointment on Good Friday, and we dont have a huge amount of flexibility in being able to change health professionals, or have any consistency with who we see. I find it very interesting. 

Snow - I am sending SO MUCH dust your way....fun weekend for you :sex:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - What a cute little home Dexter has!! Hehe! Nice bump!! 

CH - Praying for an appt for you for Friday!! 

Bea - Any news? We haven't heard from you!

Bex - It def is interesting hearing about how things are so different!

OMG girls. I think I may have already OV'd. I am scared that I did. My temps have been up the past 2 days and am thinking I may have OV'd on Monday. If I did, that might be bad bc we only BD'd Monday night. So we'd only have one shot this month. All the money would be basically wasted and I'll be out before I even knew it started. UGH. Really hoping that the Clomid just is messing with my temps and that it will go down tomorrow so we can have more chances this cycle. FX! Anyone want to take a look and tell me what you think?


----------



## InHisHands

I'm not a great expert at chart stalking.... but if it makes you feel better snow, hubby and i due to my LATE ovulation only had 1 chance the month i got my little man.... so if it does end up happening on monday, don't feel like you are out this month.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hmmm, well it certainly looks like you might of done, but hard to tell on temps alone...have you had any other signs? EWCM? ov cramps? etc. I do think if you have and you BD'd monday as well, then you will be fine, you have just as much a shot! Who knows, hubby's swimmers could be wiggling their way in right now!

Keep us updated on tomorrow's temp!


----------



## NotNic

Hey ladies, sorry I've not been on too much this week. New house admin and stress have been taking up way too much time!

Snow - worry not. I'm another one that had just one shot. We only dtd once that month - and had no clue I had ovulated, so completely lucky! The no stress approach worked for a lot of us!

Great news on the classes Hands and Bex. Mine start on Wednesday. It makes baby day seem very close!!

Hands - lovely bump pic ! I look huge in comparison to you. I'm going o need scaffolding soon to hold my bump up!

Be -any news?

CH - fingers crossed for Friday.

Lisette - hiya! I will do a bump pic soon. I haven't figured out how to add photos on the iPad or iPhone yet xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - i cant add photos from my ipad either, I always have to email them to myself and upload at work instead! Annoying! if you find a way then let me know!


----------



## NotNic

Thats what I normally do too! I'm not very techie though so there probably is a way and it's probably pretty obvious too! :)


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girlies,

Well nothing happening with me yet I am afraid still just waiting booo baby booo.

Snow - It does look like you o'd on Monday but I think that would be ok, just means you would get a little boy. Although it could just be the clomid doing strange things to your body so I guess you will have to see what happens tomorrow. I am another that only Bd'd once at the right time because DH was away in Belgium seeing his brother the weekend I o'd.

Lisette - Great choice on the buggy. I was so torn between the bee and the cameleon when I got mine but I decided the bee was better for me, I definitely wanted a bugaboo though. And I got the missoni covers which are fab I love them.

CH - Fx'd you get an app for Friday and I hope this doctor is better than the last numpty you had.

Hands - Great that you got into a class and it is nice that you got to go together since DH isn't getting to be there for the birth.

Bex and Nic - I really liked the NCT class my teacher was really good she knew so much and really put my mind at ease about things. The 3 things I took out of it for the birth are I want delayed clamping, I don't want the injection to get the placenta out and I would rather have an epidural than Diamorphine. We have been meeting up with our class every Thursday night for dinner which is nice. I also did the NHS class which I found pretty useless but it got me out of work lol and I meet up with the girls from that on Thursday's for coffee and cake so it is nice to have so many people having babies around the same time.


----------



## NotNic

12 days Bea?! Where did that go?! I hope you are keeping well and the sun is shining for you. It's very bright down here in London, but I haven't ventured out yet so it's probably freeezing!

Girls - I'm so lurgified atm. We ended up seeing the emergency GP at the hospital last night as my chest infection is nowhere near better. I still have a day and a half of the amoxicillin, but the GP listened to my chest and he said he can still hear the infection. (The last GP couldn't hear a thing :shrug:) so I have double the strength of a different drug to start on today. He also gave me to extra, stronger asthma pumps and painkillers for the rib pain. Feel so useless and this would have been an ideal time to paint and DIY.

CH - Good luck for your appointments if they are today. I can't remember if that's what you managed to book with the new dr.

Everyone else - have a lovely weekend. Any plans? xx


----------



## NotNic

My 31 week bump pic. :)
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CHDickey

No appointment today. Lots of doctors closed for Good Friday but do have an appointment for Wednesday afternoon with a new urologist. Spoke with the nurse yesterday and it seems as though this doctor will definitely work with us! Fingers crossed!


----------



## InHisHands

CH -- good luck!!!

Lisette - 6 more days!!!

Nic - you and pip are beautiful!!! I'm sorry to hear that your infection isn't any better. I pray that it will soon!

Bea - I'm so excited for you. I can't wait till your little girl is born. Do you feel ready?


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies. Hope all is well and you're having a great weekend!


----------



## snowflakes120

CH - So happy that you got an appt and it's not that far away!

Nic - Nice bump pic!! Looking good girl! I really hope you are feeling better!

Mrs Bea - Maybe you'll have an Easter baby tomorrow!!

Hands - How is hubby doing with is weight loss? 

Lisette - Not much more time for you for the scan!! Getting excited!!

Bex - Hooray for classes!

AFM, I'm now waiting to OV. I think before was just a false alarm! Prolly just the Clomid messing with my temps. :dohh: Well, I got what looked like a positive OPK yesterday but todays is def negative. I got a temp drop today so I am hoping that I OV today and tomorrow's temp confirms it. I'm sick of being confused about this. :wacko:

Easter tomorrow! I finally figured out a menu and went grocery shopping yesterday. My Grandparents and Uncle will be coming over so that will be nice. Hope everyone has a nice holiday! :bunny:


----------



## InHisHands

snow - keep us posted on the ovulation

As far as hubby goes.... i believe he's on a weight stand still.... he's lost 14lbs and needs to lose about 4 more, but i guess that will have to be done slowly.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies :wave:

How was everyone's long Easter weekend? Would love to hear about the festivities...pretty quiet for me, the stress of my crazy week had me sleeping in a lot and just being a lazy bum! Did me good though and today took some fun bump pic's to add to the gorgeous ones you guys have posted!!!

Bea and Bex you owe us a few ;)

CH & Snow lots of prayers and love your way girls :hugs:

GENDER SCAN IN 4 MORE DAYS :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Looking good Lisette!! Love the pics!! Only 4 days!! I'm going to guess BOY!!!!! :blue: 

Hands - Way to go hubby!! I hate those stubborn last few pds. I know he can do it! :thumbup:

AFM, I tossed the IC OPK's to the waste-side and used my 1st response OPK yesterday bc I was so confused as to why I got that + the other day but my temp still hadn't risen. Got a blaring positive and my temp rose today so I finally OV'd!! Hooray @ 1dpo today!! Easter bunny brought me my egg yesterday!! haha!! I am such a dork!! :haha:

I enjoyed hosting Easter and my company yesterday. Had a great Easter!! And if I do say so myself - my dinner was freaking yummmmmmyyyy!!


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls. We went to church for easter. Our church does this huge community outreach thing on Easter... it was okay. I hide eggs for hubby every year (next year though i will have a 9 month old and hubby will be left out LOL)

Nice bump pic Lisette!!! I can't decide what my guess is. Boy.. Girl... i hope it's one of the two!!!

Snow - Congrats on Ovulating!!! sounds like the Clomid is working.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello all

I had a lovely Easter weekend - I was up in York with my family so had a nice time! Lots of chocolate!

Lisette - what great pictures! You have no end of baby related t-shirts! Can't belive its gender scan time for you this week already! Time really does fly! My guess is GIRL!

Snow - what did you cook in the end for your dinner? And wooop woop woop for ov!!!! Did you get lots of BDing in? Here's to another TWW!

CH - good luck with the urologist tomorrow!

Hands - glad you had a nice Easter - will definitely be different next year when you ahve a little one!

Bea - I'm expecting news any day now!

Nic - hope you had a lovely Easter too!


----------



## NotNic

Hey!

Lisette I'm going to say girl (on the shape of your bump) though I am rubbish at guessing! :) You do look fab on being pregnant so according to old wives tales it's probably a boy!! Like Hands said. As long as it's one of them! :) 

So I had my 32 week appt. All bp and measurements were good and I got the mw to have a feel around to see if she could tell me how Pip is lying. We are head down (yay!) apparently quite low down (mw was a bit surprised - but said it might be because I am still very active, and it might still move out) and still lying towards my left hand side shoulder out in a crescent moon shape. This is why I feel movements everywhere but mostly on my right towards my ribs. My funny shape bump is because of Pip's shoulders and because Pip likes to bring its legs in towards it's chest. Also she has had a squidge of Pip and it doesn't feel like we have a very big baby. The other thing we discussed was the prospect of me going in to labour prematurely. As I've mentioned before my Mum went in to labour early. Rather than dismissing this or reassuring me that this probably won't happen (as everyone else does) the mw seemed quite open to the idea that it might. She wants me to take my notes with me everywhere from now on, especially when I'm at work. She also wants me to look at doing my birth plan in the next week or two, and reminded me that the policy would be for me to go to the labour ward if I go in before 37 weeks. Really hoping that Pip is comfy enough until at least that point so I get to go to the birthing centre instead!

Bex - do you have an appointment this week, or is it just Lisette and I? 

CH - Fingers crossed for tomorrow. What are you hoping they will do or say? 

Bea - Any news? You're keeping us in suspenders! ;)

Hands - You've been awfully quiet too. Are you enjoying having hubby home?

Snow - Whoop, whoop for the TWW. With the Clomid do you have an idea what we should be looking out for on your chart?


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - Glad to hear you have everything in order in case Pip comes early. And wonderful news that Pip moved to head down! Do you have any plans for our B-day this week?

CH - Have a great appt tomorrow. Make sure to check in and let us know how you like this Dr. and what your plan of action is. 

Bex - Mmm Chocolate. Sounds like a perfect Easter!

Lisette - Are you able to sleep at all? I know I wouldn't be able to!

Hands - Hooray for 9 month old next Easter!

Bea - Any happy news yet?

AFM, FF gave me cross hairs today when I put in my temp in. I was totally not expecting it at all. I am pretty sure that I OV'd on Sunday. I don't know what to think at this point. We got all our BDing bases covered for either day so I'm not worried about that. I just kinda thought the Clomid would make my temp raise more and I thought that I wouldn't get my fall back like I had today. I am kinda disappointed to tell you the truth. Also, bc I am unsure of which day I OV'd - I am unsure when to start the progesterone. I'm supposed to @ 3dpo - which according to FF it would be today but according to my gut feeling that would be tomorrow. I don't know. Alls I do know is that I do feel out already.

I'm getting more and more sad that my 1 year TTC mark and what would be due date are creeping up quite fast. I never thought it would take this long. And that I would be having these problems. I've had to give up on my dreams of holding a child by the holidays this year. If I miraculously get PG this cycle my due date would be around New Years. I don't know. I am getting too discouraged and feel like it's going to be a miracle for me to even get pregnant let alone be stay pregnant long enough to be able to hold my baby. Today I just feel like giving up.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow --- aawwww :( Chin up sweetie. Don't lose hope, that's all we have sometimes. I can't even begin to feel what you have been through with a loss and then such difficulties afterwards. You are a very strong woman. Remember it is in his hands and just keep trucking away. It will happen... it's the when part that is unknown.

CH - keep us posted!!!!

Nic - Jealous! I wish dexter wasn't breeched. I'm hoping he'll be head down at our next appointment. Not that i want you to deliver too early, but i'm so excited to hear beas and your birth stories. It might make me feel better about going into it myself. Did you decide what pain meds if any that you are taking? I decided to go for a natural birth.

Bea - How are you feeling?

Lisette - I'm still so torn inbetween. From the beginning i thought maybe you were carrying a girl, but your lastest bump pictures look more like a boy... ARG!!! I'm so confused. I'll say Girl, but hope for Boy so poor Dexter won't be surrounded LOL

Bex - Are you in maternity clothes yet? Is your bump starting to show?


----------



## CHDickey

Snow I feel your pain we hit the year mark in March. If you need anything let me know. It all is very frustrating!!!!

Lisette- I am going to go on a limb and guess girl?!?
 
Hey there BEX, Bea, hands, and Nic!:)

I will update y'all tomorrow evening. Appointment is tomorrow after work!:)


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - are you planning on a midwife led centre then? I'm interested as my local hospital is also midwife led, and it is absolutely where I want to have baby. Just hoping that I stay low risk and I can do. The main hospital is in the middle of Birmingham which is about a 30 minute drive from home, and ok, but very big, compared to my little hospital which has 3 birthing rooms!

Snow - keep that chin up girl. Sounds like you had all days covered with your BDing, the clomid is doing its job. we all know you will have a little bubba soon!

CH - good luck with the urlogist today. Cant wait to check back in later and see how you got on.

Hands - yes I am fully in maternity clothes now, and husband keeps calling me 'bumpy'. I'll try and get another bump pic uploaded soon.

Bea...I'm getting excited here....

Lisette - so whats YOUR gender prediction?

No appointments for me this week, I am seeing midwife next week for my 16-week check up.


----------



## NotNic

Bex - interesting point. What is Lisette's prediction? :) I can't wait to find out. Do you have a gut feeling about your LO and have you decided if you are going to find out yet?

Officially the hospital I want to have Pip at is a Co-lead Centre. It has a labour ward where you can have midwife care or be under a Consultant. They also have a birthing centre which is a more 'home-from-home' set up which is where I want to have Pip. The unit is smaller with birthing pools and they try to promote a more 'alternative' relaxing birth style - birthing balls, aromatherapies etc. You can get gas and air but not an epidural. It's not the drugs that I'm against - I just would rather less interference and feel less like I'm in a clinical environment. Here's where I'm hoping to go: https://www.caringforwomen.co.uk/ma...-can-i-expect-from-the-oasis-birthing-centre/

CH - Good luck for today.

Snow - What did your tea bag say today? Keep your chin up my lovely. You can do this xx


----------



## NotNic

Hey ladies. Just back from my first NCT class. The group seemed nice though most of the men seem a bit nervy! What's nice is that a lot of the women seem very relaxed about birth and pregnancy so it should be a good couple of sessions 

How was the appt CH? Xx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :)

Thanks for all the good vibes & gender guesses! Really excited to know either way so I hope the LO co-operates for us! Ofcourse most importantly that all is going well first & formost & gender secondary :) My gut is saying girl but more & more people are changing to boy now plus H who is sure sure sure its a boy ;) lol - Honestly either one is gonna be such a blessing & soo exciting to really start planning & shopping now! I promise to post as soon as I can tmmr :)

CH how did ur tests go today sweetie? xxx

Snow chin up my friend :hugs: I know how hard each cycle must be for u but hold on to ur PMA & just know in ur heart its gonna happen for u :hugs:

Nic its incredible how close u are now! WOW! Really happy to hear ur mw seems very in touch with ur needs & concerns! Better to be on the safe side & have ur mind at ease that ur ready incase! How's the house coming along?

Bex endless t-shirts I know :) They were getting expensive too cuz I was making them at a store but then my crafty friend turned me on to iron on label sheets u can print right from ur PC! Woohoo! Like 5 full sheets for 10$! Endless possibilities now :) how u feeling these days? 

Hands must be great having H home! Is Dexter still playing coy with who he kicks for? Sooo cute :)

Bea ur killing us here!!! Hope ur well :hugs:


----------



## NotNic

I'll probably still be boring you in 10wks time with no baby! Still it's kind of exciting and scary to know that Pip could be introducing themself in a few weeks time. About time we come up with a few names!

Good luck for your appt. Bex I can't believe you're almost 16 wks. Wowee! Xx


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies, so we are kind of back at square one. First we have to get one more blood test ran and finally get a semen analysis. The doctor says that if the other hormone comes back normal then there is no need for an MRI. Also if SA comes back low then we will have to have an out patient surgery. DH has a varicocele. Which is a cluster of viens that is heating the little swimmers up. He seemed optimistic and VERY willing to work with our insurance company says we will not proceed until we know things will be covered. Planning to do blood and SA early next week so we can get a move on!!


----------



## InHisHands

CH - Well i hate to see that you are starting back at square one, but this doctor seems to be so much more promising!!! What a sigh of relief that he is willing to work with you and your insurance. I hope things get straighten out sooner than later.

Nic - Really?! No names yet?

Lisette - I can't wait to hear from you tomorrow!!!! it's so exciting to find out what you are expecting to have and i do hope all is well with baby.

Bex - not too long before you can feel the little one start to move. I want to know as well.. do you have any hunches if you are having a boy or girl?

Bea - I hope all is well.

Snow - did you start taking your meds today?

As far as Dexter goes... yes he is still very particular about how he likes my belly being touched and by whom. He'll come and play with my hand when i lay it on my belly or sometimes he'll move up so his head/body/butt (not sure which) is right up against my hand. I can feel the pressure as he pushes out to be held by my hand.. it's so sweet. He'll sometimes kick for hubby but not often and he'll almost always freezes up for anyone else.

He still doesn't like the light game. I'm still not sure if he is scared of it, or if he doesn't know what to do with it, or if he's just one of the stubborn children that have to have it there way or no way and refuses to do anything that isn't his idea. He just moves away from the light when it is presented to him. I guess we will find out when he's born if he is fiesty and stubborn or timid and shy.

His favorite most active time of the day is usually between 3 am and 6 am. I have a feeling that i will be waking up during those times for feedings.


----------



## NotNic

CH - I think that appointment seems super positive. The varicole (sp?) sounds like it could well be causing the issue and assuming that surgery is possible it sounds like a permanent solution. This is much better than square one. This is like you're one dice roll away from getting a square with a ladder on!!

Hands - I know the name thing has been a bit of a struggle. We have a girls name we like, but we haven't really looked at other options so we need to think of a few more in case it doesn't suit a pink Pip. If Pip's blue then we are in a whole heap of trouble! We had two names we thought were okay, but neither of us love the names and the nearer we get the less enthusiastic we wre about them.

Snow - Nothing exciting for our birthday unfortunately. You can tell I'm getting old as I'm going to choose a carpet and look at some kitchens! I'm out with the girls next week though and I'm hoping hubby might be bluffing when he said that he needs to be at the rugby club. How about you?

Bea - is your baby waiting to share her birthday with Snow and I?


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - thats looks like exactly where I want to have my baby too! No doctors on site, so no epidural also, but the good thing is that partners are able to stay over! The downside for me is that if I need to see a doc and transfer me, that is to a different hospital so would mean an ambulance transfer to Birmingham which would be 10-15 mins away. 

CH - new doctor sounds good, and sounds sensible too. Good that things seem to be moving a bit more quickly with this doc. 

We are going to find out the gender when we have the scan on 16th May. At the moment I am convinced I am having a boy, so I want to find out just so I dont go 9 months thinking I am having a boy then it turns out to be a girl! Not that that would be bad, I think it would just confuse my brain! haha.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Momma was right :) TEAM PINK :cloud9:


So the appt was awesome, all measurements she was doing she was happy with & the hb was 156bmp! Face is sooo...developed already :) And her little hand was waving around, even leaning behind her head at one point! Lol was moving around like crazy! Tech was laughing & trying to keep up! Then for a potty shot & last heart angle she needed it wasn't happenning at all so she made me pee & tried again...got the heart shot & then showed us little feet & legs squirming...freeze frame on potty & voila...2 lines...definately a girl :) Will post pics tonight from home I promise! Still a bit in disbelief actually!!! 3D scan early June will really confirm no surprises! Lol


----------



## NotNic

Yay! So the bump shaped theory worked. :) Brilliant news honey. Can't wait to see those scan pics. x

Hands - I've decided on a water birth with gas and air if I need it. If for any reason my iron levels aren't right then I'll have to go onto a labour ward but hopefully I can have a similar experience. I will put in there that I will consider an epidural if necessary and I'm birthing somewhere where one is available, but I do not want pethidine.


----------



## Srbjbex

Fantastic news lisette :happydance::happydance:

2 girls and a boy so far on this thread.....nic are you going to even up the tally?!:baby:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray for the girl Lisette! Wonderful news!

CH - I am so very happy for you that you like the new Dr. and that you are getting answers. Progressing nicely so far!! 

Bex & Nic - Nice that you have your plan in place.

Hands - What's the light game?

Bea - Anxiously awaiting your post.

AFM, Not much going on. My chart looks like poop - I'm barely over the coverline and I started the Prometrium yesterday.


----------



## NotNic

I had a look at your chart Snow and it's really confusing! Maybe it's not supposed to look like the other charts :shrug:

Bex - I think you'll probably find out before me. I can't believe I'm the only Team Yellow bod over here! :)


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - maybe a poopy chart will bring good news this month???? The light game is where you make it dark and then shine a flashlight on your belly and see if the baby will kick "Attack" it. At 27-28 weeks the baby's eyes are open and can tell the difference between light and dark.

Lisette - Congrats on your baby girl!!!!! I do believe some momma's can tap into their instincts and know what they are having before finding out. I just had a gut feeling that i was carrying a boy and i am. Poor Dex will just have to be out numbered for now. Come on Bex and Pip.. even up the score!! --- Are you going out to buy girlie things to celebrate?

Bex - I will agree with you and go with your guess of Boy. I guess we will find out in about a month though.


----------



## InHisHands

Countdown update:

CH - Next appointment in a few days!

Snow - 5dpo!!!

Bex - 168 days to go!

Lisette - 137 days to go!

Me - 70 days to go!

Nic - 55 days to go!

Bea - 5 days till EDD!!!! We are anxiously awaiting your next post :)


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi girls, 

Sorry I haven't been on and I haven't quite got a chance to catch up on all the posts yet but as some if you know Ariana Fletcher was born on the 10th at 1.08 am weighing 6lb7oz. She is amazing I really didn't know you could love someone this much.

I had a pretty horrific birth that started on Saturday so I won't share unless you really want to hear it but let me say my idea of a drug free birth at the midwife led birthing centre certainly didn't happen for me lol.

It's all pretty hectic and I have to go and feed now but I will catch upon everything soon.

I will add some pics when I get onto the laptop and catch up properly.


----------



## Srbjbex

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Srbjbex

Following from my earlier excitement, we would of course love to hear all about your labour, but only when you get the time honey! I feel very proud, it doesn't seem 2 minutes since it was mid August, and here you are with the first 'mid August' baby. I'm welling up here....

:hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to you Mrs. Bea. Welcome to the world Ariana!!


----------



## InHisHands

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Belated Birthday Ariana!!!!

Bea that sounds like a really long labor and i would love to hear your story when you get a chance. I'm absolutely thrilled!!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Congrats Bea--- SO EXCITING!! We would love to hear the details and see pics!!


----------



## NotNic

Happy Birthday Snow!! Hope you have a wonderful day! xxxx

Congratulations Bea. Any birth story is a good one honey because you got a baby out of it. Hope you are all settled in now. xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Bea a million congrats sweetie! Welcome Ariana :happydance: can't wait to hear details & see pics too!

Snow happy birthday girl:) hope ur doing some fun stuff this weekend?

Hey to everyone else too :wave: whatcha all up to? I had an awesome packed day for our gender reveal cupcake party with family & friends that went amazing! Also we have agreed our LO will be Melina :cloud9:


----------



## InHisHands

so far we have Ariana, Dexter, and Melina... 

Nic, Bex, CH, Snow... are you having any luck with names ? 

I know it took us so long to concieve, we had names picked out before baby was even on his way. teehee

Nic ... i'm so used to your baby being called Pip... it will be hard to think of your baby as anything other than Pip lol


----------



## NotNic

I know what you mean Hands! I have to stop myself from saying Pip too often in real life in case people think that we have decided on a real life name! :) Boys names we really are still struggling. We will probably have Alex or James as a middle name (hubby's names) but no options for a first name yet. Girls names we have one we like - Felicity but we want a few options just in case. We are also considering doing two middle names - one family name and one we like so that Pip has it's own middle name too.

Lisette - Melina is a lovely choice. Glad to hear that the party went so well. How did your family react?


----------



## snowflakes120

Lisette - I really like the Melina. Very pretty! How fun to have a gender reveal party. Can you believe you are half way done already??!!

Hands - We have bunch of girls names that we like but not any boys names. I think we're gonna narrow it down to a few and see what he/she looks/acts like and decide on a name that way. But maybe not. Eh. I don't know. I need to get PG 1st. 

Nic - Happy Belated Birthday! Hope you enjoyed your special day!! Would you guys ever consider Pippy or Pippa for a girl? Or any thing else that could be nicknamed Pip?

Bea - How's life adjusting to being a Mum? I bet you are just over the moon!

Hey Bex and CH!! :)

AFM, Hubby totally spoiled me for my Birthday yesterday. We went on a 2 hour sunset horseback ride with a nice meal after - which he made a surprise - I had no idea where or what we were going to to and he refused to tell me! Sneaky hubby! Also, our friends were in town from Atlanta so we met them at a wine bar after which was really nice. He also got me a fancy big new camera that I have been eyeing for like forever! I was beyond surprised! So I am offically 32 now. Ugh. :cry: But age is just a number right?? 

I go for my progesterone test tomorrow. And I have do my PG test on Saturday to know if I need to stop the Prometrium. I am hoping I get a BFP! I am symptom less at the moment but still holding out some hope! :kiss:


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - i'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Nic - i like snow's suggestion teehee. How about Piper, Penelope, Patrick, or Phillip? Or if you are doing two middle names and don't like P first names.. you can make it one of their middle names example ..Phillip-James. -- I better stop before i get on a roll.


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning all!

Snow - sounds like you had a lovely birthday and you were thoroughly spoiled which you definitely deserve!

Nic - hope you had a wonderful birthday too! :thumbup:

Lisette - so whats our plan for your gender reveal party, how will it work? And are you going to let people know the name or are you keeping that to yourself? We have a few thoughts on names, but definitely nothing fixed yet. For a girl we both like Poppy, Elizabeth, Evelyn/Evie, for a boy we both like Elliot, William, Oliver.... I like lots of 'J' names....Jacob, Joshua, George, but not sure I like it with the surname Jones. but we are yet to set down and properly think about it. probably wont do that until after the gender scan. Who knows what other names we will come up with! 

Bea - hope you are doing alright and enjoying being a mum!!

CH - what day is your appointement this week?

Hands - did you have a fun weekend?

I was at a hen party this weekend, which was lots of fun, but very tiring. There was 14 of us down in London, and we went to see Mamma Mia - which was ACE!! I'd not seen it before and I loved it. Then we went to a lebanese restaurant for dinner and ate way too much food, it was very yummy! Shame I couldn't join in on the drinking, but I had some lovely non-alcoholic cocktails!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex my weekend was alright. It was real busy. We have so much to do in the upcoming weeks. It's a little overwhelming.

It's great that you guys are able to come up with some names for both genders. We had a really hard time picking out a girls name and really could only settle on one. I'm really relieved that we didnt end up with girl twins.. or we would have been in trouble!!!


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!!

All your name choices sound beautiful. 

DH and I decided we are going to get away for a weekend and go to Vegas this summer. Super excited because neither of us have been!!

DH is going for SA either tomorrow or Thursday morning. He has to check work schedule but from then the doctor will call immediately with results and we will make the next step decision over the phone. 

Names for us
David Andrew
Benjamin Edward
Nancy Layne
Tinley Marie

Yup we have it all figured out first boy and girl names are after DH and my late mother so no room for choice. It will be either of those. Second choices are if we have two of one sex. 

Off to get ready for work!!:)


----------



## InHisHands

CH - Great names and Vacation plans!!

I woke up the scale says i've gained 22 lbs!!! I'm suppose to only have gained 20 by now. I guess i'm going to have to start eating rabbit food or something to slow down the weight gain. I so totally don't want to go over the recommended weight gain.


Oh and i received exciting news last night that my cousin's wife gave birth to the newest addition to our family. Only little Mya Marie ended up being BIG Damien Joseph. LOL They have had 3 ultrasounds and every single one of them they were told it's a girl. DOH!
DJ weighed in at 9lbs 10oz and born a week early. GASPS!

Their whole nursery and etc is PINK PINK PINK and everyone went overboard because this would have been the first girl in our family since i was born. Boys seem to run in the family as there have been 15 boys born (dexter will make 16) since the last girl (me) was born on my father's side.

I know my family won't be nearly as excited about dexter's arrival as i will be because to them it's just another boy... but i soooooo badly wanted this little guy and wouldn't trade him in for the world. I just hope Dexter is still a boy after what happened to my cousin. teeehee


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh my Hands. I can't believe the nursery is pink! OMG! It's funny to laugh at but I'm sure she was bit upset!

CH - Nice names! Sounds like you guys have a great trip planned! 

Bex - Sounds like a wonderful weekend! 

AFM, got some bad news for me. So even with the Clomid and Prometrium my Progesterone levels are still too low and not where they should be. I came back at 13.4 So not so great. OBGYN likes to see <15 on a medicated cycle and with all the meds I'm taking it should have come back wayyyy better than what I got. So I guess I'll see what he says when I go back next week.


----------



## NotNic

CH - Good luck for tomorrow / Thursday. Promise you'll let us know how he gets on?

Hands - You're only 2bs over so don't worry. Dexter could well have had a growth spurt. I have had weeks like that when weight seems to pile on and then no change for a fortnight.

Snow - Sorry to hear that. When do you go back? Also did you get them to re-classify this as a hormone problem? Loving the new mantra too! :)


----------



## CHDickey

Snow- hang in there chicky. We are in the same boat!! Hurrying to wait and then bam...another pitfall. Praying for you that all goes well. Ext week. Keep us posted!!

Hands- its only two pounds. Surely that means Dexter had a grow spurt like Noc said!;)

Afm I will fill y'all in. DH is going for sure first thing tomorrow morning for blood work and SA. Very interested to hear the results!!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - awww... maybe things will turn around soon. There has to be an answer out there.

CH - Good luck tomorrow!! Keep us posted!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of your hubs today CH!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning all - I have my 16-week midwife appointment this afternoon so I looking forward to that :thumbup: In other news, I think I have also started to feel the tiniest little bubbles popping, so I think that is that start of feeling bubs wriggling around in there :happydance:

CH - hope your hubbys appointment goes well - things seem to be moving a lot quicker now so that is a good thing! And your name choices are lovely too :)

Hands - I did laugh when I read about your cousin, bless, that must have been such a shock! We had already decided we are having a gender neutral nusery, even though we are finding out the sex, I have heard too many stories like this!! My husband's cousin who was told she is expecting a girl at her last 3 scans, has now been told at her most recent scan that she is having a boy!! I think it happens more that you think!

Snow - I'm really sorry to hear about your news, I am still chart stalking you and wait to hear with anticipation what the doc says next week! Keep smiling hun! :hugs:

Lisette - how did your gender reveal party go???

Nic - you and Pip feeling ok?

Bea - hope all is going well for you!!


----------



## NotNic

Good luck Bex and CH for the appointments today. Let us know how you're doing.

We're fine thanks Bex. Pip is increasingly fidgety and I feel huge but apart from that all the same here. I should be decorating this week but the electrician is slowing us down, so I've had a really lazy week of lie ins and mooching! Next week we have tons going on. I have an all day NCT session on Saturday, an evening one on Monday, Tuesday is my 34 week appointment and then Thursday is our final NCT session. Phew! 

It's so exciting that you are starting to feel something. It's so weird to begin with because it feels like you're making it up! Fingers crossed you get to hear the heartbeat today too.

Lisette - Are you getting full on kicks yet?

Snow - Hang in there chick. You'll get there.

Bea - Hope you are doing okay. Can't wait to see some pics and to hear how you're getting on.

Hands - Anything new with you and Dexter?

Did I miss anyone? I get baby amnesia these days! :D


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - Yay for maybe kicks! Feeling kicks is so wonderful though at times baby over does it and you can't sleep! Good luck with your appointment.

Bea - I hope all is going well. I can't imagine how busy you must be... i'm nervous about it myself when it comes time. 

CH - i hope you get results soon.

Snow - I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Nic - I hope you can start nesting soon. Only a month and a half left for you! Are you getting excited/scared? I know i am.

Lisette - How are things going with you hon?

As for Dexter and I. I think the little guy is still breeched based off of hard spots... and as of yesterday he turned his back to me so i can't feel him very often :( I really hope he turns as i don't want a csection.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good Morning Girls :wave:

I can't believe this week is just flying by! 

Our gender reveal party went great and I will post a couple pic's here for you ladies...although more and more I'm reading about mistakes with girls so i'm a little nervous about getting too attatched to the idea of my little girl Melina....I have a 3D scan booked for the first week of June so hopefully i will get proper confirmation at that point and no surprises the day of delievery!

CH thinking of you hunni, hope the Dr gave you some good direction yesterday?

Snow I'm sorry to hear your levels weren't as high as they like...your chart is still looking good to me...any symptoms? Are you planning on testing soon? Best of luck sweetie, i know how hard this must be :hugs:

Nic very excited to see your nursery decor!!! No real kicks yet but lots of real squirms everyday which makes me very happy :) u/s tech confirmed my placenta is right in front of the baby so its like a big cushion which means its very normal not to feel real kicks till about 26weeks.

Hands I think you're doing just perfect on your weight gain hunni, don't be hard on yourself or feel you need to eat rabbit food! LOL - Hope your little Dexter turns for you soon too!

Bea we miss you but understand baby comes first now...we can't wait for pictures :)

Bex that's TOTALLY awesome you are feeling bubbles already! Sooo happy for you :happydance: Hope you have a wonderful appointment and enjoy hearing that beautiful heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## NotNic

Lisette - Hands and I both have anterior placentas too. I was around 20wks before I felt definite ones and if I remember rightly 22 ish wks when they can be felt on the outside. My bf didn't feel a thing until 24 wks - not even butterflies or twitches!

CH - looking forward to hearing how you got on. And you Bex. xx

Hands - yesterday I went and did some painting at the house, met with the carpet people and the kitchen designers. Hubby and his bf ripped out the kitchen too so we had a very productive day. I'm hoping we will see great improvements in the next two weeks. The only slight hiccup we have is the electrician has been held up on a previous job so no heating until Saturday. This time last year it would have been a blessing. We would be sunbathing in the garden, but now it's mostly wet and cold. :( Also I've been getting really strong braxton hicks. I was in agony last night and I think the decorating didn't help!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - What do braxon hicks feel like? My doctor keeps asking me if i have had any... and i don't know if i have? ROTFL She has asked me if i've been in any pain, and i havent experience any pain other than stretching/ligament.... and that seems to satisfy her as a NO. Shouldn't i be getting them by now? My tummy does get hard sometimes, but i think its just dexter cuddling up to the outside because they are normally where his little butt/back is.

Lisette - With my anterior placenta.. i didnt feel anything until 21weeks + 4. No bubbles, nothing. But when i did start to feel things, they were already full pledge on kicks that could be seen from the outside.


----------



## NotNic

Not everyone gets Braxton Hicks so I wouldn't worry. To me it feels like extreme tightening. It starts of with a muscle tightness on the top part of your bump like the day after a heavy gym session and then the pressure builds. It's a bit like when you clench your fist hard and the pressure builds up, getting stronger and stronger. To begin with I got a hard tight stomach that was noticeable but not painful, but the last couple of weeks these have become painful and I have got back pain at the same time. I also wake up in the night with them. It's a bit frightening because the pressure is so strong and the pain takes your breath away, but if they can be walked off, or last more than a couple of minutes then it is braxton hicks rather than contractions. So many women don't have them at all. Dehydration apparently makes it worse so I'm trying to drink more. I also wonder if the stomach muscles that kept Pip hidden for so long are making the BH's more painful. My next appointment is on Tuesday so I'll ask then.


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - BTW congrats on the melon. I'm still not sure if the hard pressure spots are dexter or not, but i suppose time will tell. Maybe i wont get them. Let me know what your doctor has to say.


AFM - Dexter moved positions again this morning and i can feel him more. Makes me feel so much better feeling him move around again. 

Some of the girls at work were talking about a woman who befriended a pregnant woman and then took her out to a wooded area and slit her wrists and throat and then cut out her unborn baby and tried to pass him as her own. She obviously got caught... but it just got me thinking about dex. Someone would have to kill me before i would let them hurt him. My protective momma instincts are coming out lol

BTW I have a lacatation appointment this afternoon and tomorrow is my baby shower (though at the moment it doesnt look like it will be very successful, but im keeping my fingers crossed.)


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, just as I suspected a BFN today for me. Boo. My dream of a 2012 baby is out the window. My EDD was in less than 2 months now. OMG. I can't believe this.


----------



## NotNic

:hugs: Snow. Is there any sign that the witch is on her way? The pattern of your temps seems promising. xx


----------



## snowflakes120

NotNic said:


> :hugs: Snow. Is there any sign that the witch is on her way? The pattern of your temps seems promising. xx

She won't come while I am on the Prometrium (Progesterone) it keeps her away so I can have a long enough LP. Once I test and get a BFN - I have to stop taking it so she will come. Last month she came 3 days after my last pill so I guess if everything stays the same she should be here on Monday or so.

It's probably a good thing I'm not PG. I need to get my hormones in good working order 1st. So I guess my plan of action this month is get them at a number that is really good and not still low. Will see what the OBGYN recommends for me next week. Probably higher dosages of what I already am taking or maybe something new. I don't know, I just want them to be a good number while on the Meds. I hate that I took the Meds last cycle and they still weren't up to par. So I guess it was just a trial and error. 

Good news is that my last months appt was covered under my insurance as he classified it as a hormone issue. So I only had to pay $25 for that appt which I was thrilled about. :happydance:


----------



## NotNic

That's brilliant news and your temps must prove that it is a hormone issue, so at least on that front there is a silver lining. I guess they start you on a lower amount because it's better to work you up to an amount you need rather than to start high. At least now you have a full cycle to compare with for next month too. It doesn't hurt to keep a tiny bit of hope that the witch won't come. I think I probably have / had the same hormone issue as you - short cycles, light AFs etc. That's why my Dr only wanted me to use opks for 6 mths before coming back (under 30's in my area normally need to be actively trying - not NTNP for 12 months) for referral. Working back I was c. 10/11DPO when I got a negative test and I waited a week until trying again and got my positive. If the progesterone this month has given you a bit longer, than you might still have time. xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - So you were able to talk to the doctors then about reclassifying it... YAY!!!! I'm so glad that they did that for you. I'm sorry that it seems like the witch will come, but hang in there girl.


----------



## CHDickey

Snow- hurray for doctors that are willing to work with us!! 

DH did SA and bloodwork now just waiting on call from doctor which I suspect will be this week....then the next step!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi All

Not sure how it has quite got to Sunday so quickly! My appointment with the midwife on Thursday went well, all on track and got to hear the heartbeat which was great :happydance: OH is back in the US this week so I hope this week goes quickly. but we did manage to paint the nursery this weekend, wery exciting... and next weekend we are going to go and buy the furniture to go in it!

x


----------



## NotNic

Yay and yay for your announcement too! I can't believe you have painted your nursery. Which colour did you decide? Do you have a sneaky feeling on baby's flavour? We still haven't painted ours and we found out on Friday that the nursery furniture won't be here until after our due date. Arrgh! We are waiting for the company to call us back on Monday to see what our options are.


----------



## CHDickey

Well story short the clinic froze the 13 mobile sperm they found and we are do a cost analysis of IVF, IUI, and the surgery.


----------



## NotNic

Sounds like you have options honey. Let us know if you make a decision xx


----------



## CHDickey

Oh no Nic. We have one option surgery. Other than that IVF and IUI are not fiesable for us. It is $20,000 us dollars for one round and it's not guaranteed to work!


----------



## NotNic

Wow! That's an eye watering amount. I'm shocked by how much that costs over there. It's pricy here and sometimes we can get treatment on the NHS (if you meet all their criteria) but I always thought it would be more reasonable in the US.


----------



## InHisHands

IVF is very expensive, but i have heard of places that would do it for 11,000... but still that's a lot of money. CH i hope the surgery goes well (assuming that is what you decide to do).

Nic - what have you heard about moving?

Bea - I hope you and the little one are adjusting well.

AFM - The baby shower went well. Most people didn't get things from the registry, so we are going to have to buy those things... but the things they did buy won't go to waste (well the diapers will hahaha). Overall it was a very nice shower, with lots of laughts.

I have 4 more weeks of work. 18 actual work days. But whose counting?


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - we painted it a light chocolate brown type colour, it looks so different. Getting new flooring put in too so think the room will look completely different! I think its a boy that were having, but I prefer gener neutral decor anyway so thought we might as well make a start. When it gets a bit more progressed I'll post some pics! DId you sort your furniture issue out?

CH - ouch, that made me wince just reading how much IVF would cost! Bless you honey :hugs: What does the surgery option involve? I'm not that clued up sorry so don know what it is! Also, hubby is in Texas again tomorrow, so if you wouldnt mind giving him a wave :haha: He's only there for a day though and then onto LA.


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - So happy for the announcement.

Hands - Hooray for a nice shower! I bet it was grand! 

Nic - Hope you got the furniture figured out! 

CH - Girl. Major hugs your way. I hear ya about the IUI and IVF. If we have to go that route - I will def probably have to hit up my parents to help with the cost truthfully. Or take out the financing that they have. It would be the only options we would have to get the money - we would never be able to afford it on our own or all at once. I did notice when I was looking at the Reproductive Endocrinologist web site that I would go to last month that they have something called an Attain IVF Program - basically you pay $24,000 and you get 6 IVF cycles - if you end up not taking home a baby from the hospital then you get reimbursed 70% of the costs. Seems pretty fair to me. But I totally understand about the money. Even some of the girls from a dog forum I belong to are doing injectable IUI and it's a little more than $2,000 a cycle and that's even too much for me to wrap my head around. I also saw this thread the other day and thought of you - seems like they are going through the same thing: https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/837533-varicocele-anyone.html 
I am thinking and praying for you!!

AFM, I am having a meltdown. I stopped my Prometrium on Thursday. AF has yet to arrive - she is supposed to come after 1-2 days of stopping. I am on my 5th day. I balled last night and again this AM. I don't know what is wrong with my body other than it hates me. These meds are supposed to help and they are only making things worse. My LP is now too long and my progesterone didn't even freaking raise this cycle. I don't know what to think. I'm totally discouraged. Before anyone even suggests it BFN @ 15dpo yesterday. Not a chance in hell.


----------



## NotNic

Ah Snow. I really do know what it's like to wait and wait and not know what the heck is going on. I was there in your shoes anxious to be able to move forward and to just know. Will they check your bloods again? 6ish wks after cd1 my bloods told me that we were in the TWW and that was a relief to know that AF was on it's way - except of course it wasn't. It was a bfp instead. Has your dr got any thoughts?

Hands - yay for your baby shower going well. What sort of things did they get you? I have my shower on the 5th May. It was supposed to be a surprise but my sister was worried about the guest list. She was then supposed to keep the date a secret for
me but she gave herself away!

Today I had my 34 wk appt. Pip is engaged (though not fully) heart rate is a boyish 130, but my bp was slightly raised and there was a slight trace of protein in my urine (sorry for tmi) but the mw wasn't concerned. She is concerned about my bracton hicks though. The next time I have a strong episode I'm to call the labour ward for them to monitor me. She thinks that they might want me to come in to be observed and to give me steroids just in case. But even if not then she said that there is no harm in calling especially given my family history. I feel a bit silly now but at the time I didn't want to make a fuss. Obviously it hasn't turned into anything but it could have done. :doh:

Bex -'nursery sounds lovely. Did you choose mellow mocha by any chance?

Hope the rest of you are okay xxx


----------



## InHisHands

We received receiving blankets, onesies, a laundry basket, diapers, wipes, teething toys, blankets, pacifiers, bibs, burp clothes, shampoos and etc. We did get a balboa sling and a medela double electric breast pump from my mother and about 200 dollars worth of giftcards.

We will probably go on a shopping spree this weekend and finish buying the items on our list. We have estimated that it will cost us about 755 dollars to finish baby shopping, but the gift cards will help with that and we have the money saved up. It's hard to believe how expensive babies can get... and we aren't even getting half of what is available on the market. It's rediculous.

CH and Snow... my hugs and thoughts go out to you girls! I really hope you get a break soon.


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!! Glad to see everyone is doing well!:)

Recently I spoke with the doctor, yesterday, and he said our most affordable first step would be to have DH's varicocele fixed. It's an outpatient surgery and currently we are looking at roughly $1500 for the procedure, if it's covered by insurance if not... Then it will cost us roughly $6000. The doctor has given me the hope that it is going to be coded the right way. Meaning not infertility. He said he would even change it to testicular pain in order to get the insurance company to corporate. So more phone calls to make and decide. We will see.


----------



## InHisHands

CH - It sounds like the doctor is trying to work with you. That's great!!! I really hope the surgery (if you decide to go that route) is successful and that you and hubby will be on your way to being parents soon.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sounds like some great items Hands!! I know you will put them all to great use soon! Under 60 days!

Nic - Glad you said something at your visit about your BH and they told you to go in.

CH - Awesome news about the Dr. working with you and the coding. That is awesome news. $1500 isn't too bad at all!! And it's an outpatient surgery too. So that is nice that he won't have to be in the Hospital for long. 

AFM, just got back from my Appt. OBGYN upped my Clomid to 100mg. FX that this does it!!

I also started running again today. I am beat. I only ran for 20 min. I have a feeling it going to take me a while to get back into the swing of it. I haven't gone in like forever. But it felt really good to get out there and just pound the pavement.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - that's great about the doctor trying something different and about you getting out and exercising again.


AFM - Yesterday i had a TERRIBLE time with swelling. I didn't have feet; i had flippers and my calfs swelled up so it was hard to bend at my knees. My belly had retained a bunch of water too and was hard all over and it was really hard to feel dexter move. I didn't like that at all. But this morning i woke up and i have a smaller softer moving bump, i can bend at the knees, and i have feet again. YAY!!! I guess i over did it yesterday on the field trip.


----------



## Srbjbex

I've been lax at posting this week sorry guys - crazy busy week at work and hardly spent any time in the office!

CH - I am really pleased to hear that you are at the point of discussing actual options with your doctor. It does all sounds expensive, but at least you know where you stand a bit more. I am so pleased progress seems to be being made! 

Snow - bright new cycle for you and more clomid too - great news! Hope it goes well for you. And getting back into excercise again might really start to help. You never know. 

Hands - that swelling sounds crazy! Have you called your doctor about it? I think swelling is one of the things they normally want to know about even if it turns out to be absolutely nothing! BUT good that it has gone down now and you are back to normal again!!

Nic - great update on pip! Every time I ask my mw what I think is a stupid question I think they must have heard it all before - there will be people out there who panic a lot more than us and must always be ringing up and popping in for a lot less of a reason. Our nursery colour is 'muddy puddle' but i think is a similar colour! We have also bought the border to go up from Mamas and Papas - Once Upon a Time range :)


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - it's okay. We are all allowed to have busy weeks. How are things going with you and baby? Your gender scan is coming up :)

As far as the swelling... at 28 weeks, i had my gluccos test done and everything was fine. I do have an appointment on Monday and so i want to see how things go this weekend and if it is persistant, i'll mention it at the appointment. If it gets bad and doesn't go away, then i'll call L&D. Hubby was born at 32 weeks due to his momma developing GD. I'm not his momma... but its something i'll keep my eye on.


----------



## InHisHands

CH &#8211; Waiting for your next appointment!

Snow &#8211; CD 7

Bex &#8211; 151 days to go. You&#8217;re almost at the 150 mark!

Lisette - 120 days to go. Are you eagerly awaiting the double digits?

Me &#8211; 53 days to go. Less than two months!!!

Nic &#8211; 38 days to go!

Bea &#8211; She&#8217;s 21 days old!


----------



## NotNic

It's been very quiet on here lately. Hope you're all doing well and had a good weekend. Sorry to hear about the swelling Hands. What did your doctor say today? Thinking about what you described I think you might be getting braxton hicks now - just not painful ones. My tummy goes hard like that and it's tricky to bend down or lean in. All that activity could have triggered bhs.

Bex - When is your gender scan honey? That must be coming up soon.

Snow - I forgot to ask you. How was Demi's birthday? Did you guys do anything special?

Anyone else have anything great to look forward to?

xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

We've been really busy lately with it being Spring. We've been doing more outside and more hanging out with friends. It's been nice. Friday I got to hold and feed our friends 6 month old - She's so cute. It just makes me want to be PG so much more than I already do - if that's even possible!

Anyways, I'm CD7 and just waiting to OV. I am hoping that with taking the Clomid earlier CD's this cycle that I'll OV on Sunday with a nice big temp raise and no 2dpo dip like I usually get. 

Nic - Miss Demi had a wonderful 5th Birthday! We took her to the a local Dog Store that bakes their own doggie treats. So she picked out her own cake and we got her a new stuffy toy. Then we went to the park (If anyone has seen the movie Shallow Hal - part of it was filmed at this park we went to) and we did a good nice long walk! I have like a million pics from the day but her are 2 pic's that I have on this computer at work - the rest are at home:

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Misc/DSCN0027.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Misc/DSCN0038.jpg


----------



## NotNic

Would you look at her! She's adorable!! It looked like she had the best birthday. :) Which cake did she pick? 

You're very lucky you've got some good weather. After a promising start it's turned miserable here (though today actually was nice). My Mum said the last 'bad' April she remembers was the summer of '76 which was literally the hottest summer since records began. It's probably around the temps you guys get but we don' get 90 degrees here in the UK normally!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow!! Demi is soooo cute! Showed the pics to OH and he loved them! He is a massive dog person....so thought the idea of a doggy bakery was amazing!! Good luck for the cloud this cycle!

Nic - gender scan is on 16 may, so a couple of weeks to go yet! Can't wait!!

Husband is now back from the US, so I'm pleased to have him home! Then on Sunday we ordered all our nursery furniture!! Very exciting! New bump pic coming soon as I have really grown the past 2weeks!! 

Love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

My doctor's appointment went well. The doctor isn't sure and couldn't confirm if dexter is head down or not but thinks he might be. I guess when i go back for a 37 week appointment, we will find out more. My doctor also said that i still havent had a contraction because if i had one, i would know it.

*sighs*

As far as the swelling goes, i was scolded for not drinking enough water and was told to eat one thing less than normal a day so i dont get overweight. -im 2lbs over where they would like me to be with a 24lbs weight gain so far.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - glad to hear that the docs appt went well! Keep us posted with any developments. 

Here are the bump pics as promised.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG00037-20120430-2217.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG00038-20120430-2218.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## InHisHands

awwwwwww Bex, you look great girl!!!! Baby Bex is getting bigger and stronger and before long he or she will be in your arms!


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice Bump Bex! Look at you girl! I love it! 

Loving my tea bag encouragement today: I am beautiful. I am bountiful. I am blissful.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey everyone :wave:

I've missed our chats loads! Been checking on ya'll from my phone when I can cuz my home PC has been very tempermental & work is just insane these days :( End of this second tri is proving to be a little bumpier than even my first tri! Lots of migranes mixed with nausea, swelling, exhaustion & as of last night I think I caught a bug of some sort cuz I've been running to the bathroom even through the night :( bblleekkk! Well there's my happy update! Lol - actually I felt my first "thump" on my hand last week & keep hoping for more now! Definately stronger squirms & pangs atleast!

Bex hunni u look fab! I am guessing boy :) Very exciting you're getting so much already for the LO! Good girl! We're ordering furniture this week as well & then hopefully start painting & decorating in the coming weeks before I'm totally useless! Lol

Snow ur pup is just beautiful :) loving the tea bag wisdom, thanks for sharing :) Hope this cycle is it for u hunni! How's the exercising going?

Nic & Bex soo close to ur DD's now! Can u believe it? Has anyone spoken to Bea? I'm sure she has her hands full :)

CH how you been these days? xo


----------



## InHisHands

I haven't spoken to Bea. I can't imagine how tired and busy she must be.

My due date is coming up, but quite honestly i'm finding myself feeling more anxiety than excitement these days. I'm worried something bad will happen to dexter or hubby before they get to meet one another face to face. I'm worried about how lonely i'm going to feel. I'm worried about doing something wrong and end up hurting dexter by accident because i don't have a pair of second eyes to go behind me to make sure im doing things right. I'm afraid i might start to emotionally reject dexter due to hubby not being here and having to spend 24/7 with him. I'm afraid that MIL won't be here before he decides to come and i'll end up having to drive myself to the hosptial.

I suppose they are all normal fears... but they are rather consuming right now and definately outweighing my excitement. *sighs* Can you get the baby blues before you actually give birth?


----------



## NotNic

Hiya Hands - yes you can! What they don't tell you is that 3rd tri is very emotional. The pressure about becoming a mum becomes huge and everything takes on a new significance. I think I was c. 32 weeks when I started to have a few horrible rows with hubby. We're completly fine now, but I was feeling really overwhelmed and under prepared, and he couldn't understand where I was coming from. Now I moved through that cloud and I'm back to being excited.

You will be a fantastic mum. Nothing will happen to Dexter or your OH You can look after him on his own and in the early days he really isn't going anywhere so there's nothing to worry about! Now would be a good time to check out mum and baby groups. Even the best mums in the world need to have 'grown up' time and they'll help to give you the break you need. Have they given you more details about where and when he is going?

Bex - brilliant bump pic! I have imagined you with s boy too but you'll soon find out. Yay!!

Snow - loving the tea bag mantra. Will be watching your charts this month. :coffee: I'm feeling pretty positive for you xx

Lisette - 2nd tri eventually gets better. Hang in there honey. I found the rib pain and headaches very tiring but come 25 wks I felt great. 

CH and Bea - hello! Send us an update if you can xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Nic, they have given us more information, but due to wanting to keep hubby safe and this being the internet and all... i will keep things hush hush until i know he's safe and sound to where they are sending him. I'll give an update when things are stable.


----------



## NotNic

That makes sense Hands. At least you know where he will be. I didn't like the thought of you worrying even more every day because you didn't know. Probably best you don't tell us even when he is settled. I'm sure with Dexter he'll have even more reason to keep himself safe and focused on coming back. When does your MIL fly in? Have you confirmed your last day at work yet? I have 7 more days in the office. It seems so near!


----------



## CHDickey

Just dropping in to say hi. Not a lot going on at all. 

Wish I had something exciting to share but I don't. :(

Just work, school, and insurance phone calls!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - My MIL is flying in on the morning of June 19th. My EDD is June 22. People tend to think Dexter is coming early due to my huge belly. *shrugs* I really hope he waits till she gets here.

My last day of work is Monday May 21st. I only have 12 more days of actual work left though.

I've made a TO DO list for when hubby leaves of things i need to get done before the baby gets here and so far i have 40 things listed!!!! I don't know how i am going to get everything done. It's so overwhelming.

How are you feeling with getting things settled? Do you know for sure when all your furniture will get there? Do you have any anxiety fears that you are dealing with?

CH - Hang in there sweetie. School is almost out and you'll have the summer to figure things out with the insurance company. Does your school do any exciting end of the year things?


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - i cant belive you only have a few days left at work - I am so jealous!! I have almost decided that my last day is going to be 17th August, so not too far away really, but I'm fed up with work and want to finish now! In other exciting news, OH has a new job! It's going to be strange because we work at the same place (that's how we met) so it will be wierd to not have him here any more, although if they make him work his full notice period (3 months) we will be leaving around the same time! Still feels strange though. It wont make my return to work very easy! How long are you tkaing off work. I have already told my boss that I intend to take a full year (although will work out a bit longer than that when I add on holiday etc!

Hands - try not to panic to much, I'm sure it will all be fine. Have you got a neighbour that you can line up to drive you to hospital - just in case dexter decides he is too impatient to wait till grandma arrives? Might be worth lining someone up so you at least dont have to drive yourself, and might put your mind at rest. 

CH - I bet you are looking forward to the summer break! When is it you will finish school?

Snow - how is the clomid going honey? Still expecting to ov this weekend?

Lisette - sorry to hear that second tri is not all going easy for you! BUT soooo exciting to hear about the thump!! I cant wait for that. I still get flutterings (and have to try and distinguish them from general wind!) so thats nice, but looking forward very much to a good thump!


----------



## NotNic

Congrats for your hubby Bex! I also met my OH at work, though we worked in different offices. I also plan to take the full 12 mths but I'm using 3 weeks holiday up before I go, so it'll be almost 13mths off. I've said to my boss that I will be taking at least 9mths and will decide on the last few months once we have a better idea moneywise. xx

Hands - 50 days! :happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - it is so nice that you guys get a year off in the UK. Here in most jobs 6 weeks is standard. In my job, i would be allowed to take up to 6 weeks, but it would be without pay. I just opted to stay home and allow our budget to take a hit.

How long have you and hubby been working at the same place?

Nic - forget my 50, you are almost at a month!!!!!

Lisette - How's the kicking going? Is she beating mommy up yet?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands -I think if i was in your position where it was 6 weeks only with no pay I would do the same and not go back either! My company's maternity policy is very generous ( alot more so than others I think) so roughly speaking basically here every single person is entitled to 52 weeks leave, but how much of that is paid is determined by your employer. 

So for me, I am very lucky and will get months 1-4 full pay, months 5-6 50% pay, months 7-9 statutory maternity pay (£135/week), and months 9-12 unpaid. 

The other good thing (which I think applies to everyone) is that holidays still accrue throughout your maternity leave so you can tack them onto the beginning and the end at full pay. 

We have both been working here since September 2006 - feels like a long time ago now! His new job is in Milton Keynes so not even close andwill be a big change!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to your hubby Bex! Wonderful news!

I too met my hubby at work 10 years ago! We have since moved on from those jobs but we still work together but in different dept. I am in accounting and he is in engineering. We only not worked together for like 1.5 years. Everyone doesn't understand how we do it and say they need to the time away and such. It will be very different when hubby finishes College and gets a job somewhere else.

I pay for Short Term Disability from my job as if I didn't then I wouldn't get anything at all. My employer gives 6 weeks for a vaginal delivery and 8 weeks for C-section. Pay starts 15 days after "accident" and I get paid 60% of my salary. Once hubby is done with his schooling and can work full-time again (he currently goes to school full-time and works part-time a little less than 20 hrs) and make a decent salary - we plan on me quitting and being a SAHM.


----------



## NotNic

My work is pretty generous too but it's in line with other Financial Institutions in London. I get 26 weeks full basic pay (around 90%), 13 weeks statutory and 13 weeks unpaid. It's the incentive for staying in the job! :) I have friends that only get statutory for 6 months and are probably going back after that as they can't afford to take unpaid after that.

Are you girlies ready for a new bump pic? Here I am a 35 weeks. I'm going to need a 'Wide Load' sticker soon! :)
 



Attached Files:







35 wks.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NotNic

Hands - you're a honeydew. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi girls,

So sorry I haven't been on having a bubba is soooomuch more work than I had ever expected it is so worth it though.

I havent had a chance to read all of the posts but I hope you are all doing well and I think about you all lots.

DH is out tonight so I doubt I will have a minute to read all the posts and reply but I will as soon as I get a chance.

Just wanted to let you guys know I haven't forgotten you.


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - What a great bump pic!!! I think im not quite as full from top to bottom as you, but i stick out more teehee. Have you been having problems with swelling? Mine is getting worse but the doctor didn't seem concern Monday when i mentioned it to her. It was so bad yesterday that i couldnt even bend my toes and my joints in my toes hurt. Apparently its normal and i should just drink more water... at least that is what the midwife told me.

Bea - Great to hear from you!!! I'm not quite sure how much time i will be able to have to posts to this and etc either once Dexter gets here, so you won't find any judgement from me. I'm glad you got a chance to come on and say hi though. If you ever do get a chance to tell us about the birth, let us know.


----------



## NotNic

Lovely to hear from you Mrs Bea! Kisses to Ariana! xx

Hands - I've started to get swelling this week. My feet and ankles most of the day and my hands my the end. I have a mw appointment on Tuesday do I will mention it then, but I suspect it's probably water retention and my body starting to tire out as I get near the end. I'll have a urine test on Tuesday to make sure nothing else is up.

I'm really starting to feel physically that baby is near to arrival which is very scary! I had a baby shower yesterday and lots of practical goodies and cute baby things and my pram system was finally delivered do had s very baby productive weekend. :) 

Hope you all have had good weekends. We need some more pics soon 

Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - That's great! I'm so glad your shower went well. We are down to buying just the last few things for baby. A few sleep sacks and a diaper pail with bags. I feel like we have everything that we will need (lets hope that is true).

I'm sorry to hear about the swelling, but I'm glad that you havent had to suffer from it for long. Let me know what your doctor says.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello all! I've had a lovely bank holiday weekend, my parents and family came to stay for the weekend which was nice, but tiring!! Plus today we bought our travel system!!!! Weren't intending to, but there was a sale on which meant we got £100 off so too good an opportunity to pass up really! We have gone for the mothercare movix. 

Bea - so lovely to hear from you, sounds like you really have your hands full! Hope you are taking care of yourself! :hugs:

Nic - I wonder if we are going to be having another baby on here soon! Pip is getting ready to say hello!

Hands - I bet you do have everything, you have been very organised!! 

Back to work tomorrow....boo!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls,

Just wanted to pop in quickly and let you know I've been stalking and glad to hear you are all doing well :) I've been full blown sick with a cold all weekend and finally feeling somewhat on the road to recovery today! Figures on a Monday! LOL

Hands my swelling is just INSANE already and my Dr just says its "normal" drink more water!!! Grrrrrr - How have you been feeling this weekend? I can totally understand the mixed emotions love :hugs:

Nic awesome news about the shower, would love to see pics!

Bea we miss ya! kisse sto Ariana xo

Bex I wanna see the travel system and a new bump pic please :) I'm gonna post one this week too I promise! OMG almost 20weeks girl!!! When is your gender scan?

Snow & CH hope you are also doing well....would love to hear your updates!


----------



## Srbjbex

Listette - this is our travel system. We chose the black base with the red accessories....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boahQMe8QAA


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - I'm glad that you are feeling better. Being sick while pregnant is no fun.

Bex - I'm getting excited about your gender scan! I'm hoping Dex will have another lil boy to join him in this thread.

AFM - my hormones are all over the place. i seriously feel depressed and have to force myself to eat. When i get depressed my appetite goes away, but i wouldn't dare starve baby. I'm hoping this will go away in a week or two. I feel so overwhelmed with the idea of taking care of a baby by myself 24/7 and question my ability to endure the first year let alone 18+ years!!! I just want to run away. Please hormones go away! I just want to be happy about dexter coming instead of being plagued with worry.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I see all is going well with the pregnancies! Hooray! You girls are getting so far along now! 

Well, I OV'd yesterday which was a bit off guard. I never never never OV on CD14. It's always CD13, CD15 or CD16. So we skipped CD13 which is the day before OV - not such a great day to skip now that I know what I know now but oh well - What's done is done. I can't change anything. I am trying to stay positive but it sucks. I feel like we wasted the Clomid and such. Tomorrow is my 6 month anniversary of my miscarriage which is going to be a hard day. And my 1 year of TTC is next month along with my would be EDD. Never thought I'd still be TTC at this point. But we will do this - I will have a baby. Someday.


----------



## NotNic

Keep believing Snow. I believe in you and your future little one. There is one pretty baby waiting to come in to your life soon. We're all waiting for it to be the right time and it will be soon :hugs:

Hands it sounds like you need some virtual hugs too :hugs: I don't think any mummy in the world doesn't panic about being able to cope. The worry is what will make you a good mum. I'm also the type of person who goes off food when I'm sad or depressed. My top tip is to let yourself pick at food you enjoy and keep taking the vitamins. Dexter will get plenty from your body's fat stores. Don't force yourself to eat. In my experience that makes you want to eat less. I'm crazy about fruit right now. I don't enjoy eating real food but a bowl of berries tastes like heaven. 

Lisette being sick is the pits! Hope you're on the mend now.

Bex - it's scary to think how near Pips arrival is. I'm praying Pip waits until we've moves house. I may be one of the few ladies in 3rd tri who is very happy to wait patiently 
! :D Good work on your purchases too! Great choice. 

Hubby is now back from Ireland and I'm off to my 36 wk mw appointment. It's crazy! I also need to fill you in on my baby shower drama. Things never go smoothly!! I will update you later. In case I can't Snow - I'll be making a special wish upon a star for you tonight xxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls, new bump pic's as promised :)


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I'm praying for you and your little one.

Lisette - Great bump! She's coming along.

Bex- The travel systems in the UK are so different than the US. I like the red!

Nic - You are soooo close!!!! 30 days!!! One month!! I'm not sure how you have stayed team yellow all of this time.


----------



## InHisHands

Here is my updated baby bump... with stretchmarks and all

Dexter is ruining my body haha!
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









[email protected]
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands! Look at you Miss Thing! You are all belly! I love it! You look great! Thanks for the prayers - we are in need of them! 

Lisette - You look good too! What a beautiful garden you are in!! 

Bex - I really like your stroller system - wish they sold it here. 

Nic - Thanks for the kind words.

Good to hear from your Mrs Bea!

CH - Thinking of you! 

Well girls, I was thinking last night. I think this cycle is squiffy because we were caught off guard OVing on CD14 which has never happened. And we all know what that means in Mid-August girls.... so I am thinking and hoping that my squiffy cycle brings me a BFP. ;)


----------



## NotNic

Loving that logic Snow!! We do squiffy cycles so well on this thread! :) A BFP seems even more possible now. :) you are very welcome by the way! :)

Hands you are too cute! I look like I've eaten a couple of small children next to you! :haha: My skin and tummy are so sore now. My muscles hurt from the braxton hicks and my skin is so tight it stings. I keep rubbing in the vitamin e oil in the hope it helps the stretch marks stay away. I use Burt Bees Mama Oil which smells all lemony and lovely. All my freckles have come out too. Not because of any sun here but because of pigmentation. My skin actually looks warmer and less pale which is odd.

So the appointment went pretty well. BP and urine test were good and they reckon the swelling is because of water retention and still being at work. She thinks this will ease once I'm at home. Heartbeat is 140 and I'm measuring 35cm so where I need to be dates wise. Pip is also 3/5ths engaged which scared hubby a bit! He needs Pip to stay put to give him more time for DIY! :D

I've enjoyed being team yellow. It makes me even more keen to see what Pip looks like. My sister saw a psychic the other week and apparently my Nanny came through and gave a prediction on Pip and what Pip's name should be. They won't tell me the answer but they are excited to see if it comes true. 

Hope you're all well. CH - any update for you? 

Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - You look great, i love your bump. I have somewhere between 30 and 40 stretch marks now *shrugs* I am assuming they will fade in color over time and figure i wouldn't go swimming this summer anyways so it gives them a year to heal and fade.

Snow - My fingers are crossed for you. I so badly want you to get a BFP again.

AFM - i must have contracted a stomach virus. I've thrown up 4 times today. I have managed to keep dinner down so far, but everything else didn't make it. Since dinner however, i've had diaerrea 3 times. I called L&D and they said that if i throw up dinner, notice dex wasnt moving as much, or if the diaerrea/vomitting lasts for more than 24 hours to come in so they can put an IV in. They said not to take anything and try to let my system finish flushing whatever it is out. I feel so tired and BLAH.


----------



## NotNic

That sounds grim Hands. Yuck! Hope you feel better this morning. xx


----------



## InHisHands

Nic you're 36 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!! One more week till full term.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - really nice to hear you sounding more optimistic for this cycle. I will be chart stalking intently everyday!

Hands - great bump pic! Dexter is certainly filling you out! But I hope that you feel better soon- it sounds nasty whatever you had!

Nic - 36 weeks, cant belive how quickly time has gone! Is it your ast day at work tomorrow? Do you have anything planned? We had a surprise lunch / shower for a colleague who also goes on maternity leave this week. It was lovely!

Lisette - also looking great!!! And the weather looks nice where you are too! It is still grey and rainy here, we havent had this much rain in ages...everyone is just waiting for summer!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - OMG. Take care of yourself girl. I hope you are feeling better today after a night of rest.

Bex - You can take my summer. I am sick of the hot weather already! Although the past 2 days have been dreary but at least a comfortable temp.

Nic - Mr. Nic needs to get on that DIY!!! I have a feeling your LO is going to be coming in the next 2 weeks or so!! 

AFM, kinda bummed that my temp today went down a bit. I am barely over my coverline and I am quite nervous my Progesterone isn't going to be up to par again this cycle even with the increased Clomid dose. My blood test is next week. I just don't know what to think.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I really hope that isn't the case with your hormones. Hang in there sweetie.

AFM - The diarrhea hasn't stopped and food last night is now coming fully intack out that end. Never thought i would actually be pooping out food fragments... eww. Anyways... i called L&D this morning and they told me to come on in so i can get an IV. I went in and the OBGYN that was on duty looked at me as if i was wasting his time and told me that I don't need an IV and go home and drink water. GRRRR My midwife then came in and said that they were going to do an IV, so i got an IV and got released... and of course i went home and it all came out in the wash. *shrugs* Little one seems to be doing okay and they aren't concerned... so i guess its just a battle of how much i can drink before running to the toilet again. I hope this passes soon.


----------



## NotNic

Yep it is my last day tomorrow. Yipee!! I have my reservations about my maternity cover though. Out of pride for my job I want to do the best I can in terms of handover, however the woman is so annoying and her manner is bordering on rude that I feel like wishing her good luck and taking all my knowledge with me! She's been with us less than a week and already a few people have come up to me and said negative things about what's she's said or done. She's really not doing a very good job with first impressions!!

Tomorrow I have booked a little area at a tiny pub we used to go to when we were at our old offices. The pub is built into our old building and does gastro food and decent wine and bubbly and possibly the best chunky chips in the world! In my drinking days us girls in the office used to buy a bottle of pink champagne and have bubbly and chunky chips on pay day and special occasions! I'm going spend a leisurely afternoon there with my team and my friends. After that I plan to pack my desk up and make a discrete exit about 4pm! :D 

Hands - Do you guys have diorlyte in the US? It's rehydration powder you dissolve in water and when I went to Egypt I was advised to take them in case I picked up a stomach bug as they are about the only thing we can take here. I hope you start feeling better soon.

Snow - Gosh I do hope Pip stays in a bit longer! Apologies for TMI but I am getting to that stage where Pip is poking and prodding me in all sorts of places and I feel like Pip might fall out if I walk too quickly! :haha: I'm really loving your upbeat mood and don't let the temp upset you. Remeber you're now officially having a squiffy cycle. Rule books go straight out the window in squiffy cycles! :haha:

Lisette - yay for new bump pic. You look so happy. Pregnancy is officiallly suiting you. :)

This time tomorrow I am a lady of leisure which sounds very scary. I do need to get through this weekend first and deal with some in law drama which I can totally do without though!


----------



## InHisHands

It's not like the walls are painted or anything... but here's the nursery.
 



Attached Files:







Nursery (1).jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









Nursery (2).jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









Nursery (3).jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 5









Nursery (4).jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - What an awesome nursery! I love it. Very nice and perfect for a little boy! I love the little pink crab guy by the changing table. He's cute! And the blankie that has the octopus on it - it looks like and soft. :) I give it an A+++!!! You guys did a great job!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Thanks. I wanted a theme with animals and my hubby being from Lousiana likes boats and the sea, so this was a perfect theme for us. My husband and I actually made that crab picture by the changing table out of construction paper. The crab was a double trace of my hand (that was then trimmed up to fit the frame).

AFM - What ever is wrong, is still wrong. I can't keep water, let alone anything else down. I really hope this is just a stomach flu/bug and will work itself out within the next 24 hours versus something else. I've lost 3lbs so far (probably water weight), and was told to try and wait it out. *Twiddles thumbs* Good thing im not hungry.


----------



## NotNic

Great job on the nursery Hands. :thumbup: Sorry to hear you aren't any better. It's a bit strange it's lasting this long. I've had a lot of tummy bugs in my time (always great for weight loss - but not ideal now!) and the only things that work for me are diluted fruit squash, isotonic drinks (or rehydration tablets) and eating sugary / fizzy sweets. The combination of all three helps give you the electrolytes you need to sort out the balance and the sweets are quite easy on your stomach but give you the energy you need to fight through. Very plain yogurt might help too.

So today was my last day which was a little sad and strange. When I return next year we will have moved offices to Canary Wharf (not far from the London Olympic's site) and many of the people won't be going over as they already have decided the journey is too far. Also, very sadly they have been making redundancies and one of my favourite guys (who until recently I sat next to) told me today that he is one of the people that has been put at risk. I feel a bit like everything is changing and leaving me behind. :( I came close to tears a few times, which I didn't expect. I really thought I'd be excited to go but I don't feel ready yet. It's been a lot harder to let go of work and say good bye than I realised. I don't think my Mat Cover has hugely helped either and my guys have been lovely. I'm going to miss them and my clients. A few of them even called me today to wish me well, which was very sweet.

On more positive things my team and the girls got me some lovely gifts - flowers, chocolates, a little cotton knitted cardigan, socks, john lewis vouchers and a lovely newborn teddy bear which will HAVE to be Pip's favourite as we now have three of the same bears! :haha: Both my sisters bought me one as part of my baby shower present, so this makes a trio of them. All we need now is Pip to be a girl and be a blondie like Daddy and we have Goldilocks and the 3 Bears! :haha:


----------



## NotNic

Snow - Just checked your chart and that's a great temp jump today xx


----------



## InHisHands

Okay well... i've started to pee again (as before nothing was staying in long enough to get to that point) and i ate some toast this afternoon. So far the toast hasn't came back up and i havent seen it yet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's over. I'll let ya all know when i wake up tomorrow. I'm doing real good about not taking anything (what the doc suggested). They really only wanted me to drink water with just a little bit of gatorade mixed in with it... so that's what i've been doing.

Nic, i haven't heard of that med before, but that doesnt mean anything. 
I'm sorry that leaving your job is so hard. It's a big adjustment. I have 6 days of work myself and will be feeling some of the same affects. I'm sure Pip will enjoy time with his or her mommy, and thats what is most important.


----------



## NotNic

You probably have something similar at your chemist: https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/digestive-health/medicines/dioralyte.html 

I do think it's a bit odd that they didn't advise anything else but keeping toast down seems a great first step. x


----------



## InHisHands

I'm happy to announce that i kept my toast!!! Yay!!!! I think the virus has ran its nasty course. I'm so excited that i can feed Dex again.


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY Hands! Sooo happy to hear this update! Must have been very worrisome for you :( The nusery is just lovely! How man more days of work for you?

Nic congrats on officially being a lady of leisure :) I LOVE it! Sorry to hear about the mix of emotions leaving work...definately understandable love! :hugs:

Snow stalking u lots girlie! Loving the new mantra as well...aaahhh Carrie soo wise :)

Bex how ya been sweetie? We need some new bump pics & nursery progress?

AFM its been a long week so just trying to re-charge this weekend! We got the LO's furniture yesterday! Very offical :) My mom is back in town next weekend so we can officially start paintng together & placing things in there for her! Sooo exciting!

CH & Bea if ur checking in, hope you're both doing great :)


----------



## InHisHands

6 more days of work for me... which won't be soon enough for me. I have so much to do before Dex gets here and i feel like im running out of time. Today i worked on his baby books. I'm making two that are almost identical so when he moves out, he can take one with him and i can keep mine. I'm using a photobook soo i can add and remove photos at will, but im using scrapbooking materials to make it spiffy.

Lisette - How exciting. Getting a nursery together was a lot more work than i thought it would be. First clearing out a room, then picking out everything, then putting everything together, and then organizing it to fit your needs. I'm so glad we got an early start on it. We've been slowly working on it for months. Good luck and be sure to keep us posted on its progress. I want pics when its done :)

Nic - How bad is your swelling? Mine is getting worse... i cant bend my toes at the end of the day, my ankles, calfs, and thights are now swelling up at night and my thighs are starting to get stretch marks from the stretching.


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning ladies - I hope that everyone had a nice weekend.

OH and I both decided to take Friday off work so we went out for a lovely lunch to celebrate bubs reaching the halfway point. The hubby was on a stag party for the rest of the weekend which meant I had the house to myself which was quite nice! 

Nic - Happy Maternity Leave!! enjoy this time you have got now, because you will never get it again!!

Hands - lovely idea for creating the baby book! and only 6 days at work left for you! Jealous!

Lisette - evry exciting about the furniture. I agree it does make it all feel real. I'll post a pic update of our nursey once we have had our furniture delivered in June as thats when it will alll start to come together. At the moment the room is just like a empty box - new flooring going down in the next couple of weeks though :)

Snow - I am so so hopeful for you this month. I have all crossable crossed and so does bubs.


----------



## NotNic

Hands - that's sounds painful. I have cankles and fat feet, but that's about it. Your sweeling sounds so extreme I think you should see your doctor again. 

First full day of mat leave has been completed - but gosh it was dull! I have so many chores that need doing. At least I can squeeze in some lie ins! Work is still going ahead on the house. The two bedrooms are pretty much done and will look good once carpets are in. We're tackling the landing tomorrow and hope to have finished that off, plus the kitchen and living room by Monday. We've enlisted some help in the shape of my sisters and my MIL.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Snow, Bea and CH how are you guys doing right now? It's not the same without regular updates from you guys xx


----------



## InHisHands

I agree nic, i feel like we've lost half our group. It's just not the same. Mid August ladies... Please feel free to speak up, rant, give updates, speak off topic, or whatever else that may be on your mind.

With the swelling, i keep mentioning it but my midwife keeps telling me to just drink more water and call in if my face swells, but that since my glucos test came back normal, that the swelling is normal. *sighs*


----------



## Srbjbex

I'm so excited about my scan tomorrow....I can't wait!


----------



## NotNic

Yay for tomorrow's scan hun! :happydance:


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - I love the fact that even though you are not at work any more, you still post on here at the same time :D


----------



## NotNic

I know!! It's a habit that will be hard to shake. Morning coffee, emails then BnB! :D To be honest it's almost like I am still at work. I'm logged into my work emails because all the house confirmations and quotes all came into my work account so it's just easier to log on and run everything from here. I will be popping out shortly though for tile shopping and then a Tescos run. I am living the dream right now :rofl:


----------



## InHisHands

Bex.. yay!!! The 16th is almost here. I hope all goes well and im still predicting team blue. Can't wait for an update :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Sorry I've been a bad Mid-August Tester friend. I just really don't want to bore you guys with my TTC issues. It's just the same stuff over and over again. I had a bad day yesterday and just tried to get through the day.

Bex - Excited for your scan tomorrow. I'm not sure what to guess.

Hands - Glad you feel better! Hope the swelling gets better soon.

Nic - I would love to be a free woman of leisure! My co-workers are really annoying me. I need a new job - I can't handle them anymore!

Lisette - Hooray for furniture. You'll have to post a nursery pic soon!

Not much going on with me. I go for my Progesterone test today to see how my body responded to the raised Clomid dose. I'm honestly not feeling all that confident. My temps are crappy and lower than what they were last cycle. But we'll see in a few days what the levels are. Not really feeling that this is our month. I am 100% symptom less. Not a single one. And I have no clue what my Dr. is even going to recommend at this point... I might start asking about me getting a HSG or Hubby getting tested. Or the recommendation for the RE Specialist. I'm really confused on what to do next. It's making me stressed out bc I am a huge planner. I like to know what's going to be happening next and having a plan set in place. 

Good news is that we go to the beach in less than 2 weeks and we go to NYC in a little less than a month. So I suppose we got some things to look forward to. Oh yea, and Hubby's 30th B-day (Yes, I am over 2 years older than him!) is on Thursday.


----------



## NotNic

Snow - we're here to be bored! Let's face it I don't have much more to do with my time now :haha: 

I have to be honest, I looked at your chart and I was a little confused. Do you think they would give you clomid without the progesterone? It does seem like your temps were higher without it. From reading other ladies threads who have gone down the clomid route, it looks like they get them to take clomid for 3-6mths before trying something else. I think the doctors like to give your body time to react to the hormones first. Have you looked at the vitamin B / blueberry route too? Bex and I both had a good result with supplementing / eating a lot of blueberries and you're putting so much effort in, that increasing your fruit intake surely couldn't hurt.

I'm so jealous of your holiday plans. Since our water company announced a house pipe ban, we have pretty much had terrible weather every single day. It's been hailing at home and the lawn is growing out of control. I'm not having the lovely May weather I was anticipating!


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - Thanks hun! 

My charts are really hard to read, I must admit. Here's the thing, I hope I can explain this good. My temps themselves have been higher throughout my entire cycle with the Clomid - My LP just doesn't look like it because my coverline is higher up currently. So the months without Clomid my coverline was around 97.2 bc my Follicular Phase Temps were lower. Now with Clomid my Follicular Phase temps are higher so my coverline is higher and around 97.5 I hope this makes sense. But in reality my LP temps are about .20 higher than without the meds... I'm not sure about going off the Progesterone - from what I've read that is one of the best treatments for someone with Luteal Phase Defect... 

I eat a good amount of fruit each day. At least 2 pieces of fresh fruit a day. Last night, I made a huge fresh fruit salad that should last the next 2 days or so. I cut up strawberries, kiwi, and a fresh pineapple. I also threw in a small container of blueberries. Maybe I need more blueberries. I eat at least a banana every day and then something else. I went through a Mango phase about a month ago where I ate a Mango a day for like 3 weeks! 

When I went on the Progesterone supps - I went off the B6. I started it back up about a week ago. I'll prolly continue with it. I figure it can't hurt right?

I looked up what a house pipe ban is..... Ha! We have had those as well. They suck! And then the stupid water company raised our rates because no one was using the water like they told us to do - they were losing too much money so up the prices went.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - you would never bore us. We are all in this together! I'm hopelessly optimistic and im hoping this latest temp dip is an implantation dip. *shrugs* It's a fault of mine. Be sure to update us on what the doctor has to say.

Nic, you don't have to tell us the names if you don't want.. but are you and hubby any closer to coming up with some? Can you believe you are just about 3 weeks from your due date?!


----------



## NotNic

Thanks for explaining Snow. That definitely makes much more sense now. I really can't see any harm in trying anything right now. If nothing else all that B6 and fruit will make your skin and nails all lovely. :D I ate around a punnet every two days of blueberries those last two proper cycles and my last AF was actually the closest to what mine was like before TTC. It was the only one I had the whole time I was trying that wasn't so light that it was more like spotting than anything else. It might be just a coincidence, but I definitely feel like it helped me.

Our water company is the biggest rip off ever. All the London main pipes are Victorian and cracked. W have leaks and burst pipes all the time, and during the 80's they sold off a heap of their resevoirs so we don't have the supply like we should. Considering we are an island and it rains so much (though apparently not in the last two years - yeah okay!) it seems pretty damn silly to me that we could run low! I swear when we were little we were in the paddling pool every day in the summer because 1) it was actually hot enough and 2) there was no ban stopping us from filling it! :D

Hands I'm scared that I only have 3 and a bit weeks to go. We're so not ready!! We still have no boys names that we agree on and I've told hubby that he needs to give me a sensible shortlist in the next week, otherwise we'll have to choose from my list. Obviously I still want us to choose a name we both like, but I'm hoping my kick up the b'hind migh be just what he needs to start taking things seriously! :) Girls names we have just the one - Felicity, though we are not 100% set on it. Hubby thinks Pip is a boy, so won't really consider any other options right now, though there are tons of names we think are pretty like Isobel and Imogen, so if Pip is pink we might not decide on a name immediately but we'd expect to make a decision fairly easily once we know what Pip looks like.

Bex - Do you have any names yet? Are you excited about the scan?


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - I have less things than you to do, and I'm already freaking out... i can't imagine the state that you are in. I keep thinking that i have 3 to 7 weeks till dex is born and that scares me! I hope he comes closer to his due date... two or three days before or after it. All i can say is just try to take it one day at a time and get as much done as possible.

Bex - How did the scan go?

AFM - 4 more days of work... yay!!!! I can't wait to get started on my list and get some of the over hanging stress off of me.


----------



## Srbjbex

Scan not until 4pm (1pm here now) so still got a few more hours to wait!! Will let you know the flavour tonight.

Not got time for a long post just not but I just wanted to say:

Snow - do not EVER feel like you bore us - we are here until you get your little bean (which I am sure is sooner than you think it will be) and I am always interested to hear all your moans. Sending loads of cyber love your way and even more babydust!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Whooo Hooo Bex for knowing the sex tonight!! Let me tune into your body around the Big Pond...... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....... GIRL! I have been wrong this entire thread so far!

Thanks girls. xoxo

My temp raised today but I forgot to insert my Prometrium at 11pm when I go to bed. I awoke to horrible thunderstorms and rain at 2am and did it then when I remembered. I am wondering if that has anything to do with it - we'll see with tomorrow's temp. I should hear from OBGYN's office today about my Progesterone level. Praying and FX for >15. Also, had bleeding gums this AM which I remember Nic having... So maybeeeeeeeee... But most likely just coincidental or something.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, my progesterone came back at 21!!!!! I am soooooooo happy!! He likes >15.... So my body did it.... I can trust the meds now!! xoxoxo

P.S. I'm eating blueberries right now!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow!! Fab news! Keep on eating those blueberries!! I'm so excited for this cycle.....

As for me........ I can reveal that bubs is a little...

....BOY!!

He is all doing fine in there, wriggling around! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A Baby Boy for Bex!!! xoxo So happy for you!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I had/still have bleeding gums. What a great temp spike! I'm so glad the meds are working for you sweetie... and i hope you have your little one VERY soon! Think squiffy!

Bex- YAY!!!!! Dex has an online teammate!!! Oh I'm so happy that everything is going well and he is wiggling around in there.

2 girls, 2 boys... and Pip will be the tie breaker for now haha! Such pressure for an unborn child to have.


----------



## NotNic

Woo hoo Bex and Snow!! Such fabby news to read. Bex I had a feeling it would be a boy. Do you have names in mind? Will you be telling people what you are having? Snow that figure sounds great. Keep munching those blueberries and taking your B6!!

Hands - I'm so behind on things for Pip that it's almost past the point where I can stress out! I am genuinly very scared about going into labour. Not because of the pain etc. but because I can't believe it could happen any moment. I am so in denial about how close it could be. I should also really be taking it easy but the house just won't do itself!

Apart from a tiny bit of touching up the bedroom and nursery is done. We will decorate the nursery with either planes or butterflies when we know Pips flavour. I have spent today painting the hallway and stairs (3 floors) and I'm exhausted. My back hurts and my legs have swollen up so I look like I am wearing shin pads under socks - slim ankles and massive calves!! Very attractive. :haha: Tomorrow we are tackling the living room and the ground floor flooring is being stained. The house has changed so much!!

Do you guys have any predictions on Pip's flavour? Pip also has 2 girl cousins and 2 boy cousins so will be casting the deciding vote here too! My sister saw a psychic a few weeks ago and they have made a prediction, but no one will tell me in case I believe it and turns out not to be true and I'm disappointed. It's funny how I'm the only one who didn't want to know and was the only one that couldn't have found out from the scan anyway!!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic- If i were to guess, i would say Girl. I would like to think of pip as a boy, but i think pip will end up being a girl.

Take it easy on all the hard work and pace yourself. Don't overdo it or pip might just come early!

Bex - How do you plan on telling people, if you tell them?

Snow - I'm truly happy for your good news. I'm still buzzing about it! I hope your temps stay up and that you'll get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## InHisHands

Nic!!! You're 37 weeks today!!! Welcome to full term! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks ladies! No real plans to announce the gender, just teeling people as and when wwe see them / they ask. My mum and dad have said they dont want to know, so at the moment we are keeping it secret from them, however I will be impressed if I manage to get another 20 weeks without someone slipping it out (my brothers and sisters all know). Haha!!

We have pretty much decided on a name and that is Elliot, although we could well change our mind between now and baby's arrival - but for now, Elliot it is.... we are not telling anyone though until it is born - despite pressure from the MIL. :haha:


----------



## InHisHands

awww.... Elliot :)

It will be hard to keep it from people Bex... as hubby and i have tried to keep it to ourselves. We have let it slip a few times, but not too much. We want it to be a suprise for the family and to keep the nasty comments away. Congrats! I'm so excited for you and your healthy lil Elliot :)


----------



## NotNic

I have friends who have said that they won't tell us what thye are having and then give themselves away by telling us what colour they've painted the room or showing us something they've bought :dohh: We always have to pretend that they haven't said anything!:)

I love the name Bex. I have a good friend with that name, and every Elliot I've met has always been lovely. I was for a while trying to convince hubby to go with Ellis or Elias, but he's convinced I've made those names up! I normally don't tell anyone if we have names in mind. Mostly because we haven't made our mind up yet and it would be helpful NOT to have anyone's opinion right now otherwise we'll have no baby names left to consider! I was considering Eliza as a middle name (as Pip could be a Jubilee baby), but my Mum unprompted and without knowing it was an option, told me she didn't like the name so it's not a front runner anymore. I did email my Dad today and ask for his suggestions though. He's chief pet and teddy bear namer in our family and he is very good at it! Apparently though, children names aren't as easy but he said that he'll name Pip's three bears for us instead!:D


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - I really like the name!! I think it's a great one!!

Nic - I totally am not lying but I texted hubby this AM and asked if he liked the name Eliza - I was looking through some tv stars red carpet pics and saw someone with the name. He isn't fond of it for us because our last name start with a vowel as well.... It really is going to be hard to stay away from names that start with A,E,I,O and U....


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks ladies - I'm glad you all like the name :)

I really like the name Eliza (I always think of Eliza Doolittle because I am a musicals geek!), and it's a very pretty name. Funny how Nic and Snow both thought of the same name at the same time! Spooky - we have always said we are very in tune with each other on here!

Nic - if you still wanted to go down the Jubilee route, you could go the other way and go for Beth (or Bethan / Bethany?)


----------



## snowflakes120

What is Jubilee girls?

Well, my charts not looking all that hopeful ladies. Another down temp. I have to test on Sunday to see a BFN to def know to stop the Progesterone. But I already know it's coming. No symptoms. I guess it's not our cycle again. I think we're going to start to explore getting hubby tested and as long as he is ok then me getting a HSG... I don't think we're quite ready for the Fertility Specalist yet. I just can't believe it's been a year. It has gone by so fast.


----------



## Srbjbex

It's the Queen's Diamond Jubilee, which means she has been on the throne for 60 Years!! The even is being marked with a special long bank holiday weekend which the 2nd - 5th June (four day weekend, woop!) so there will be lots going on that weekend -street parties, parades, festivals, that kind of thing! So we were suggesting names that are a variety of Elizabeth. I imagine there were lots of baby Williams and Kates last year after the Royal Wedding!

Sorry to see another temp dip Snow :hugs: I will be sure to log in on Sunday to see your test results and give you hugs either way :hugs:


----------



## NotNic

Our wedding anniversary is the 5th June and my new road is having a street party on the 4th so I'm really looking forward to it. Last year I got dressed up for the wedding and was glued to the TV!) Just hope the weather cheers up! It's such a fantastic year for Pip to be born in. I don't know about anyone else, but we're planning on making a keepsake box for Pip. Not only is s/he a Jubilee Baby, Pip's also going to be born in the Year of the Dragon (my Dad works in Hong Kong and it's very auspicious that his first grandchild will be one) and be a London Olympic baby. With the games being so close to us it seems extra special. 

Keep the faith Snow. You just never know! I always wonder what my temps would have been like the month before I found out. I'd be willing to bet they would have been squiffy!! I also think it's very spooky that we had the same name idea. It's that birthday girl link! :)


----------



## InHisHands

EEEEEEK Nic... our babies are coming too fast.... slow down time!!!!! We aren't ready yet!


----------



## snowflakes120

How cool about the Jubilee.

Nic - With all the festivities its like a big welcoming party for Pip.

Hands - Like the Melon! Your not gonna be ready whether it is next week or in 3 months! At least that is what I hear!

Bex - Thanks girl.

Well, I am a bit more helpful today than I was yesterday. Temp raise today. And yesterday my boobs started hurting and I had this weird back thing (TMI) when I peed my lower back hurt. Some other girls on a thread said they had it before their BFP so I am hoping its a sx. I was able to hold back this AM and wait til tomorrow to test. I am proud of myself.


----------



## InHisHands

I haven't seen your temps do that number before snow. Weird. I hope it means something good. Im so wanting a BFP for you.


----------



## CHDickey

Dropping in to say hello!! Congrats on Elliot, BEX!!


----------



## InHisHands

hi CH... how are things going for ya?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey there CH! Hope all is well in your world...

BFN for me. Not really all that surprised. Awe well. Def going to discuss the HSG at my next appt. And we are going to make an appt for hubby on Monday.


----------



## Srbjbex

Ahahahah that's poo, I'm sorry snow! Sounds like you have good plans for next cycle - you go girl! :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Sounds like you are covering all your bases snow. Sorry to hear about the BFN. Hang in there!


----------



## NotNic

[ITell me about Hands! It's going way too fast. Bex I can't believe you're a banana already! I think we need a bump update. :)

Snow - sorry about the BFN. I'm still really puzzled by your temps though. Might it be worth testing tomorrow too just in case? Something definitely was different this cycle. Sounds like you have a great action plan set out though. Keep us posted. 

AFM - Baby really has dropped. I can't tuck my tops into my trousers any more! Even my sil commented. Hoping that Pip does manage to hold off for a bit as I've made s boo boo on the crib. That's going to take two weeks to arrive. We've bought a mattress and my mum is going to get our baby crib out as a temporary measure. Can't believe I've let time run away from me. Also Snow I love the idea of Jubilee weekend being a welcome party for Pip! 

Lisette - how are you doing? 

CH - lovely to hear from you Hun xx


----------



## InHisHands

Well... today was my last day of work... im offically jobless/retired. It feels weird and sad, but i'm so thankful for the time to get ready for baby.

BTW im not 100 percent sure, but i think he dropped today. I had AF type cramps and then started feeling pressure. My belly seems to have sunk only about half an inch.. and im feeling him move around my cervix more.

Here the last week or so Dex has hated me sleeping on my side so i have been sleeping mostly on my back... which concerns me. I don't want him to be brain damaged because of a lack of oxygen to his brain due to laying on my back, but at the same time i dont want to hurt him. Laying on my side appears to do just that as he kicks me frantically as if to say "OUCH MOM, GET OFF OF ME!!!!" He's running out of room fast.


----------



## NotNic

Hands I gave up worrying about sleeping on my side weeks ago. Pip used to do the same to me. I now prop myself up on as many pillows as I can so I'm not lying completly flat. How do you feel about now being a lady of leisure?


----------



## InHisHands

A little sad to be closing that chapter of my life. It really is affecting me due to the fact that my hubby is not here either (he is now settled in his new place... been gone for a few weeks). It feels like im so alone right now.

Are you getting used to being home now? Do you have any guesses if pip will be early or late?

Im glad that im not alone in the sleeping situation. I'm going to try to do better. I just hope i havent caused him any damage (like brain damage) over the past 2 weeks. I've had two different nights where i dreamt i was having an asthma attack and that i was falling... and ended up waking up as i moved to my side.. so i think that was probably an oxygen thing. I dont know if i could forgive myself if i've hurt him.


----------



## NotNic

I was told by my NCT leader that left hand sleep was only preferred - not mandatory, and if the baby was unhappy it would wake us up, so my guess is that Dexter either needed you to wake up or sub-consciously your body woke you up because you were concerned. I'd listen to what your body wants, and you can always prop yourself up with more pillows. If you were on bedrest in hospital they would have you laying flat, but raised do that's what I'm trying to do.

I also found finishing work difficult. I'm quite a work-minded person, and the idea of not having a formal job scares me. I hope to return after maternity leave, but with moving it's not going to be easy, and at least for the next 5yrs I won't be able to work at the same level. I'm hoping with Pips arrival my priorities and outlook will change and this won't be as important to me anymore. I'd recommend you take on a project to give you focus. I've had decorating and planning the move (tomorrow is finally the day) to take my mind off things. How are your scrap books coming along? I would love to see pics if you have any.

Sorry to hear that hubs has now gone. Have you thought about writing a last month journal. I email my Dad pics and mini updates, so that he doesn't miss out on the last month while he is still away so he can be part of it too. How are you finding him being away. Do you also know how long he'll be gone? I only realised recently that as a rule our UK serviceman tend to do shorter tours - 6 mths, but tend to go more often than the US guys. At least by going now he'll be home at least a month earlier to see Dex. 

I still feel that Pip will be a bit early. It's strange because I've been told to be prepared to go at any time, yet 6 weeks on we are both still here and that's hard to figure out. Mentally I'm not ready yet, and I think I would feel better once I have a little order in the nursery. I want to have more time but I really don't want to be late either. Both my Mum and Snow expect Pip to be here within the week so we'll see if the shared birthday ladies (my mum is the 14th April too) will be right. I have another mw appt today. I'll let you know if there's been any more progress. 

Hiya everyone else. Any updates? Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

I tried the prop up pillows last night Nic. I didn't sleep very well (tossing and turning due to back pain) and ended up waking up at 3:30 with insomia and couldn't get back to sleep. Dexter of course was awake as well, so at least i had some company lol I dont know if i will even feel the affects of being sleep deprived when he gets here if i am already not sleeping but a few hours each night. This might be a blessing in disguise.

I have a TO DO list that is at about 20 items still to do before Dex gets here... so that is my project. The scrapbooks/photobooks are done. It took way longer than i expected it to, but I'm happy with how it turned out. Since i don't like glueing or taping my photos, I'm using photo albums, but then using some of the sleeves as my scrapbook labels and etc. I also have sticker tags that i will add as i get pictures of Dex that have comments on them, and i'll just stick the stickers in the corners of the plastic.. that way it isnt actually on the photos themselves. I don't have any pictures yet of what i have made, but it isnt like i couldnt take some. Not sure how well they would turn out though.

How is your nursery coming along? I really hope you can get things set up before Pip gets here, as it seems like there won't be much time once he/she does.

I'm kind of hoping Pip is more on time/late than early that way you have some more time and we won't lose you to babyhood quite so soon. It's hard to believe 9+ months have gone by already. It was soooo slow at first and now time is just getting by me!

As far as hubby goes... he'll be gone for about 9 months. I'm getting along okay. The first few days, i was an absolute mess, but i'm doing better now. I think a lot of my anxiety and fear of being a momma is coming from the fact that he's not here to help out and i'm feeling the reality set in. It also appears that where he is at doesnt have enough communication support to support webcams/videos.. thus he won't be able to see the birth. I'm totally bummed. Right now all we can hope for is a phonecall so he can at least hear the baby cry... and then my own home video so to speak (though they dont allow you to film the birth, just the labor and afterwards). BLAH!

I'm excited to hear how your appointment goes. What all are they/did they do? 

Lisette/Bex where have you gone?

CH - are you still in school?

Snow - How you feeling hon?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! 

Just a quick note to say that DH has a 1st appt with the Urologist on June 15th. I don't think they will do the Sperm Analysis that same day. Seems he has to go to a lab to get it done. They said they will send a huge packet of info in the mail so I'll know more once it comes.

Just playing the waiting game. Hope that AF comes sooner than the 5 days it took last cycle. Also, just keeping my FX and praying that Dr. will do a HSG on me. And that I can get squeezed in before I OV - that might be pushing it a bit far though. 

Our AC has been broke for the past 2 days it has sucked! Should be fixed today though. And T-3 days til Beach trip with friends.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow, yuck for AF on beach trip and yuck for no AC.

I really hope things work out for you appointment wise. It sounds like you have a game plan, and that's sooo important. I enjoy hearing about how things are going doc appointment and all. Helps keep me up to date. Im so wanting a BFP for you. Maybe this next month will be it :)


----------



## InHisHands

Here is one of the baby books im working on. I premade scrapbook slips for month to month and the first 5 birthdays and a few extra labels.... cause i know i wont have time later.
 



Attached Files:







babyalbum1.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 3









Babyalbum2.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 6









Babyalbum3.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4









Babyalbum4.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









Babyalbum5.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## InHisHands

Here is the newest bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey folks - im away on a course with work this week, so very little time to post / catch up I'm afraid! Hands - the scrap book looks great - well done!

Will catch up properly at the weekend!


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks for checking in Bex... glad to know things are going busy, but okay for you.

Be sure to give us an update on symptoms, kicks, and etc when you get a chance!


----------



## NotNic

Looking good Hands for both the scrapbook and the bump pic! :thumbsup:

Bex - Hope the course is going well! 

Move day is tomorrow. I've been sent to my Mum's to hide out as hubby is convinced that Pip will arrive tomorrow. I was feeling crampy earlier but I think that was probably wind :blush: and braxton hicks working together. I'd really rather be in my own house for the last time. :( I am going to go home in the morning to finish bits off and then taking myself off for a pedicure to try to sort out my sad looking toenails and huge ankles!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - Do what you want to do girl, afterall in a little bit you wont have time to do much of anything but take care of baby. Do you think you'll go into labor tomorrow? 

Have you been experiencing any symptoms recently like period type cramps or a lost of your plug?


----------



## NotNic

Yes I had cramps and dull pressure yesterday. I also think I've been losing bits of my plug for about the last 10 days or so, but I've not had a show yet. The mw doesn't reckon that Pip has moved any further down that my last appt, but I'm not convinced. We'll see if anything comes of it. I don't think it will happen today but at the same time I think that we could be looking at something happening over the weekend. Pip has teased me before though so I could still end up being here 40 weeks +


----------



## CHDickey

Hey there! Sounds like y'all are doing great. Snow keep us posted on DH appointment. I am making the appointment for my DH's surgery today. We are waiting until August to get it done. I graduated on the 12th and was accepted into the leadership academy for aspiring assistant principals for my district. Other then that just closing the year out and getting ready for a hectic June!! I am teaching district staff development and have tons of other things on my Plate. Good thing though!:)


----------



## InHisHands

Hey CH! Good to hear from you and congrats!! You are moving on up girl! Be sure to update us when in august hubby's appointment will be. I'm so excited that there is a game plan! YAY!!!!! We've been waiting a long time for your BFP, but patience makes perfect, and you'll have your perfect lil one in your arms.

Nic - I really do hope pip stays in there for a little bit longer. I would be beside myself if Dex came too soon... just too much stuff to do. EEK! Give pip a yield sign.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Love the bump! You look great! And what awesome scrapbooks. I scrap myself - I love it!! I am currently working on one for my dog - I do consider her my furry daughter and all! 

Oh Nic. It sounds like Pip will be here before we know it. Exciting! I can't wait to know if it's a girl or a boy.

CH - Congrats on graduating and being in the program for Asst. Principles. Great accomplishments. My hubby has another year til he graduates and I can't wait til he's done! He currently taking 2 summer classes right now. And Hooray for making the appt. Getting a good plan of action put in place. 

AFM, major temp drop this AM so I am assuming AF will showing up sometime today. So it seems she won't be interfering with beach trip too much then bc I only have a 3-4ish or so day period. And I'll be happy because it won't make scheduling an appt around the holiday too bad either. She just better come and not fake me out for a few more days like last month...


----------



## snowflakes120

Well girls. AF is officially in the house and I am already back from my Appt with the OBGYN. They snuck me in real quick before the holiday weekend! I am so thankful!

Also great news. I got my HSG booked for next Friday 6/1! And I have a Ultrasound booked for 6/5 to check for Follicles and my Ute in general. So we are moving in the right direction - I am sooo happy!


----------



## InHisHands

Praise God snow! That is wonderful news!!!! Thank you for sharing. I have my 37 week appointment on 6/1 as well... so i guess we will both have news that day to share with the girls.


----------



## NotNic

Yay Snow! So pleased it's so soon and you managed to squeeze things in before your hols. How long will you be away for?

So today my sister and I put together our make shift nursery. We sorted everything out and got me some order! :) I have decided I would really like a comfy chair which we'll now have room for (for the time being) so I'm going to check out our new town's junk stores and see if they have anything that fits the bill. Once the blinds are up I'll post a pic. It's very plain as we plan to decorate once we know the flavour. The house is almost entirely unpacked though most of my clothes will remain in sacks as we are saving ip got a new wardrobe. 

Pip has been making lots of prodding feelings, so I think we may have shifted down a bit. I'm also feeling a bit of pressure in my hips. Was hoping I could still bleach our bathroom before Pip makes it. I'm really hoping that might be the case still! I also have a busy day planned for tomorrow


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - oh my goodness Nic... 14 days!!!!!! 14!!!! Say it ain't so!!!!! I can't wait to see pics of Pip's room. How's your back doing?


AFM - i went to go trim the downstairs today and Dexter squirmed like crazy from the vibrations LOL I think it pushed him back up a little bit, but he's slowly starting to sink back down. It kind of concerns me that Dex doesnt like rough touches, vibrations, loud noises and etc. I hope he doesnt have issues with sensory. I tried to google stuff like that up, but got nowhere and gave up.

When i went grocery shopping today (a trip that normally takes about an hour)... i started getting back pains and AF type cramps... and it just got worse as i went down each isle. My legs began to ache and my feet and i got over heated. Oh i felt aweful. The trip ended up taking just a little over 2 hours!! I staggered upstairs and just had to sit down... and the pains started going away. Ugh!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh girls. It's getting so close for you 2! Can't believe it!

Just a quick love note before we leave. I'm ready for the sun, surf and sand. Oh yea. And DRINKS! We'll be back Monday night sometime. xoxo


----------



## NotNic

Scarily close! It sounds like Dexter might make it before Pip now! Have a wonderful break my lovely. Have a cocktail for me. Mines either an Appletini or a Raspberry Caprinhi! ;) xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Oh no no no no....... he better not. My husband is out of country, both of my parents are out of state (about 16 hours away), and my MIL is about 14 hours away and won't come till the 19th. He's staying PUT! lol

Besides he hasnt moved down as low as he was before the trim yesterday... so i think he disengaged. OOPs.

How are you feeling Nic? Are you getting excited about Pip coming, or are you feeling anxiety? A little of both? How much weight have you put on?

I've put on 28 lbs so far. I'm really hoping not to gain more than 30, but i have about 4 weeks left and doubt i will keep that goal... though i shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## InHisHands

Have fun on your trip Snow! Enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi ladies, sorry I have been a bit AWOL this week but I am back from my course now, so had a good read and catch up with you all. Course was good, although feel like I didn't get chance to enjoy all the amazing weather we have been having this week! Having a BBQ with friends tonight so will get to fully enjoy the outside today!

Snow - fab news about your appointment! Sounds like just the boost you need before your holiday, and judging by the pics you posted on fb, it certainly looks like you're in for a good time! Have a cocktail for me....anything with gin! 

Nic - I feel like any day now we are going to get a pip announcement, I am so excited!!!! So pleased as well that you have all moved in your new house so at least now you can feel settled before the little one comes along!

Hands - sorry to hear that your husband has now gone, I hope you are not feeling too lonely , and little dex stays on in there until the mothers are around for you!! I'm predicting a slightly overdue baby for you, so I think you will be fine! 

Lisette - where have you gone? Hope everything's ok? 

CH - congratulations!! Sounds like you are a super busy bee as normal!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Bex --- OOOOoooO You're a papaya with only 125 days left!!! Im sorry that you missed most of the great weather, but the BBQ sounds nice! Enjoy! How is your little man doing? Is he moving a lot? Have you been able to tell most people?

I'm really hoping Dex is born somewhere between the 20-26.... but if he came a little early, i suppose that would be okay. I just dont want him to come any later than the 26th.


----------



## NotNic

How come Hands? 

Bex - great to hear from you. Are you suffering with the heat too, or are you small enough that it's not too bad? I think we need a bump pic to celebrate your new fruit! :)

Hands - as of last week I've put on 17lbs but I'm starting to average at least a pound a week so I'm expecting around 21-23 lb weight gain. That is a little under what is recommended though. You sound like weightwise you are bang on the money. I have horrendously big legs though. Because of the heat and the odeema my thighs rub together and I have cellulite, cankles and fat knees. It's making me feel a little sorry for myself. I don't know if Pip will show up that soon. I'm also getting a little frightened of what's coming. We can't pretend we are not having a baby any more! It's also the not knowing if today will be the day or not! I will keep you posted if anything changes. In the meantime what are your guys gender and weight predictions for Pip? 

How's everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - My MIL is coming June 19th and staying till July 11. My FIL is coming up the 23 and leaving the 27 of June. They live 14 hours away. I really could use all the help i can get and don't want to waste precious MIL time by Dexter being late. Plus, with them coming up, i would hate for him to go so overdue that they won't be able to see him. That is why early would be okay, but im hoping that he'll come between the 20th-26th.

I know what you mean about not being able to pretend anymore. It's not only scary knowing that Dex and Pip are coming, but they are so big now every move they make is a BIG one lol

What scares you the most at the moment? Is it not knowing when, the pain of labor, the responsibility of taking care of a newborn?

As far as weight guesses for Pip.. i have no idea. I guess i will go with the average 7lbs and some odd ounces. I know for me i thought you were carrying a girl from the beginning, but when i think of Pip.. i think of boy. I'm stuck. I'll go with girl i guess... but that mainly has to do with the fact that your cycle was so squiffy you didnt know when you ovulated for sure.

Do you have any guesses for Pip? Has the doctor given you a weight estimate? I know mine hasnt.


----------



## NotNic

Originally the mw said 6 and a half - 7 lbs, but I feel all baby to me so I reckon it will be closer to 7lb 5oz which was what I was as a baby. I was long and skinny and I feel like Pips limbs take up a lot of room and Pip seems to stretch out a lot so I wouldn't be surprised if that's what Pip looks like. My mw is normally pretty vague on weight estimates preferring to say average sized - but not especially big.

I know that my mum thinks of Pip as being a girl. So many more people are convinced it's a boy so I'm torn. It would be a pleasant surprise if it's a girl as I have convinced myself it's more likely to be a boy, even though I don't have a gut feeling. TBH I secretly would love a daughter at some point - but that doesn't mean I would be disappointed if Pip is blue. God willing we hope to have 3 children, and a good chance of a mix so we don't mind what order we have them in. I guess we will find out soon enough.

I think i'm most frightened of not knowing when it will happen and feeling unprepared. I think a lot of women have time to prepare and nest for their babies. We have been so focused on the house move that we haven't really done that yet. Labourwise I know kind of, what to expect, but looking ahead to having Pip home seems so surreal. I can't imagine being a mummy yet. 

How do you feel about it all? I can understand you wanting to maximise your time with your MIL. If it helps Pip has been squirming away into position for a little while and no arrival yet. 1st babies tend to start their journeys earlier and arrive a little later.


----------



## InHisHands

Quite honestly my feelings and thoughts just a month ago has only gotten worse. With my hubby gone i just am not excited about giving birth or bringing dexter home. I love dex very much, but emotionally i'm just flat. I don't want to do this without my hubby; it just doesn't seem natural. Dexter will be about 7-8 months old by the time he gets home. It really is tearing me up on the inside and i feel heart broken.

I know 3rd tri hormones are getting to me too. I cry over commercials, while cooking, when i see animals, etc etc etc. I think my baby blues came early.

I'm hoping my maternal instincts will kick in when dex gets here and that i'll want to do nothing but take care of him because of right now im not emotionally prepared for him at all. I've even lost the desire to breastfeed. I'm all dexter has, and i just hope i can keep it together for him and snap out of this funk.


----------



## NotNic

You will. It's understandable in your position to not feel so excited. You're taking on so much and undergoing a massive personal change without having your husband to support you. I know that my oh will be with me and I'm still very daunted. I'm sure your hormones are making things harder but it won't be long until Dexter is with you and you'd have forgotten feeling like this. Just take some time out for yourself. Rest up, do the shoomg, treat yourself if you can and look forward to becoming Dexters mummy. Xx


----------



## NotNic

Just wondering - is everyone else okay? Haven't heard from Lisette in a while x


----------



## Srbjbex

Lovely lovely weekend in the sunshine - I don't think this weather will hold for the Jubilee next weekend, but I really hope it does! We had every single meal outside this weekend and it was lovely! 

Nic - I'm ok with the heat, but I do find I get tired out a lot quicker than I would normally, so keep having to say to OH that I need to sit down and have a rest in the shade! Sound like a grandma :haha:

I will get hubby to take another bump picture tonight - as a lot of people have said to me recently, I am looking definitely pregnant!! 

Hands - try not to worry too much sweetie. Human nature in all of us makes us very resourceful, no matter what our situation is, and no matter when Dexter comes along you are going to be just fine, and probably surprise yourself!


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks ladies... i'm feeling better about things today. I've never been real hormonal... but this 3rd tri is kicking my butt.

So far i have swollen feet and ankles, insomia, hormones/depression, white dot complextion changes on my arms (Due to hormone changes i believe), body acne, pressure down below, itchy belly, armpits, and inside of my nose. I really hope i don't have a fungal or something (i had a lot of pimples about 2 weeks ago form on the inside of my nose and hurt like the dickens).. but my nose really itches on the inside.

I'll mention it this friday when i go in to my doctor's appointment.. so they can double check to make sure it isnt something besides pregnancy. I have heard of itchy skin before, but not itchy noses.

I have to say late 2nd tri and the first 3 weeks or so of 3rd tri was the best time in my pregnancy!

Bex - I'm glad you enjoyed the weather! Do you by chance know what temp it was there in Farenheit? i'm not too good with converting F to C .. the only number i know off the top of my head is 32F = 0C. Pathetic! haha Besides eating outside this weekend, what else did you get to do? I'm looking forward to seeing your latest and greatest bump pic!

Nic - You've reached 10 days!!! Wow! Do you find yourself second guessing every twinge you feel? Can you feel Pip down low or pressure? I know i dont always feel the pressure but there are times where i can't seem to get comfortable and it hurts like crazy.


----------



## Srbjbex

It was around the 30C mark for most of the weekend I think so that works out at 86F (according to google!). I am going on holiday to Greece (Corfu) in 4 weeks time so it was good to get some base layer tanning in before I go :haha:


----------



## InHisHands

thats about how hot it is here too Bex... by the time Dex gets here it will be around 37.7 C (i googled it)

Its awesome that you are going to greece!! What do you plan on doing while down there? That will be around the time i go into labor... i think i'd rather go to greece than go into labor... lucky.


----------



## Srbjbex

Yes! I can't wait to go! I've been to greece a few times but not Corfu before. We have hired a villa with its own pool and a 5 minute walk from the beach. We are going with my mum and dad, and my youngest brother and sister, and husband of course, so will be lots of fun (assuming Greece still have an economy by then of course - we go the weekend after the 2nd election!!)

Dont plan to do much more that pool / beach / eating combo.

I am already excited by the prospect of silly amounts of feta cheese!!!


----------



## NotNic

Lucky you Bex. I've never been to Corfu but I've been to Kos a few times and had great holidays. Prawn Saganaki (sp?) is one of my all time favourite dishes! 

Hands - those temps are ridiculous! It rarely gets into the 90s here. It used to when we were kids but not anymore. Global warming seems to give us blah weather and freak weather conditions instead.

At this stage everything means something! :haha: i get lots of low pressure and every time I get gas I wonder if it is a contraction. One of these days I'll be right.


----------



## InHisHands

LOL Nic... the low pressure for me feels like gas pains. Its hard to get comfortable. I hope my midwife checks to see if im dialted at my next appointment. I would just like to know where im at even though it doestn mean anything as far as labor.

Going back to temps --- Usually in July and August it gets to be about 105 degrees with a heat index of 112 or so here

Google converts that to 40.56 C and 44.44 C When you go walking your shoes start to stick to the blacktops. There's a reason why i didnt buy any newborn shorts.. just onesies and rompers and only a few 0-3 shorts. It will just be way too hot.

I'm just glad Dex is due in June and not in July or August! Yuck!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! I'm back from our nice and relaxing beach trip with friends. It was great to get away.

I was thinking that someone might have gone into labor this weekend and I'd come back to another baby on the thread. 

Getting nervous for the HSG on Friday. I am scared it's going to hurt real bad. I am taking the rest of the day off work after though.


----------



## InHisHands

awww snow. No baby here... thank goodness!!!!!! I have a few more things i would like to do first.

I'm glad you had a great time at the beach. I've seen the alantic ocean via plane and i've been to the gulf of new mexico and watch the sunset on the beach.. but i've never actually swam in the ocean. Did you BBQ while out there?

About the HSG... i'm not real familiar with it, but even if it does hurt, just keep in the back of your mind that in the end it will be worth it.


----------



## NotNic

I've heard mixed things from different people. Take a couple of paracetemol (Tylenol over there?) beforehand and treat it like period pain with a hot water bottle afterwards if necessary. If you can relax or distract yourself than that does help. Also if it does hurt then chances are you do have a blockage and the test has probably cleared it. 

No Pip yet. Sorry. I feel like Pip is late which is silly. We still have 9 days to D-day!


----------



## InHisHands

Single Digits... Yay!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - We did BBQ while there!! We were able to go in the water for a little bit but the undertow was pretty bad from the tropical storm a few days earlier and the waves were quite high and powerful. I didn't go in much. 

Nic - Yup, my Dr's nurse said to take (4) 200mg of Ibuprofen an hour before the procedure. She was also nice enough to explain everything that they will be doing so I will have an idea what will be going one. And it will be so worth it! OMG with the single digits! 

I bought 2 pints of Blueberries! Bring it on! They were BOGO at the grocery store and I couldn't resist!


----------



## NotNic

I swear by the power of those blueberries Snow! That's how Bea and I got our BFPs!

Just a quick update. I *think* my waters started to go last night. In going to go in to be checked this morning and I'll let you guys know. Hopefully it's not all in my head! xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Waaaaaaaaaaaaa I'm so excited!!!!!! Good luck Nic!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Snow - I'm sending you all the hugs in the world that Friday goes ok for you. Sometimes I wish you werent so far away! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

And finally - some new bump pics as promised. I didnt think I had grown that much in the last few weeks, but based on these pics I have! Enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00039-20120530-0719.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG00040-20120530-0720.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## InHisHands

Nic!!!! Maybe you don't have 8 days left after all!! Oh I'm excited for you.... please keep us posted! We want details... even if it is a false alarm.

Snow - are you more excited or scared about your appointment friday?

Bex --- I love your bump. Your little man is growing and only about a week left till your V day! 

AFM - My little man sure is moving around a lot and is causing a lot of pain in my cervix. It's sharp pain and it sucks lol. I'm anxious about going to the doctor because between my nose and my white spots im having some mental anxiety. I've been sleeping okay here the last few nights... YAY! Been having dreams about going into labor all night long every night. They don't bother me though, and rather have them then nightmares.


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! Nic! I can't wait to know if you have a little boy or girl!!

Bex - Cutest bump ever! I love it! Can't believe you are half way already! I wish y'all were closer too. 

Hands - Oh Let us know when you answers from the Doctors regarding your pain and your anxiety. Labor dreams! Maybe Dex is coming soon! 

I am a bit more excited about my HSG today. Just a little nervous on how it's going to cost - I couldn't really get an answer from the place bc they don't know how much the Radiologist is going to charge. My OBGYN nurse said to expect $800-$1,000. Then my Ultrasound on Tuesday is going to be at least $250. It's starting to get very expensive very fast but we have to do it...


----------



## NotNic

Loving the bump shot Bex! :)

So hind waters have gone and we have 18 hours to initiate operation natural labour otherwise I'm being induced tomorrow morning. Lots of prayers and labour dust please! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

AWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEE!!!! Pip is on his way sooonnn!!!! I am so excited for you!! Sending you, hubby and Pip all prayers and good labor vibes!


----------



## InHisHands

YAY Nic!!!!!!!! Pip is coming! How are you feeling? I think i would be frantic at this point!

It will be close whether s/he's a May or June baby....

Oh im so excited for you and your family and definately have labor prayers and thoughts for you.


----------



## Srbjbex

Come on pip!!! You can do it! ,!!!!!

Final prediction chances and I predict girl!!! 


:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

I'll go with Boy to hopefully even out the Mid-August Testers a little bit more!!! :blue: Or else Dex will sure have his choice in girlfriends!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Hey now... im not ready for my little boy to be interested in girls! ~~~


----------



## NotNic

Pretty upset to be honest. I'd decided that should I go overdue I would opt for monitoring rather than immediate inducement, and I'm pretty gutted that we haven't even got to 42 weeks to be induced for some measley amount of water. I know that Pip's safety is the most important thing but I feel a bit cheated and not at all mentally ready to push a baby out tomorrow. :(


----------



## InHisHands

Awwww... have contraction not started yet nic? It's night time so maybe they'll start before you wake up in the morning, that way you don't have to be induced.

I know you don't feel mentally ready with the move and everything, and i don't blame you. All i can say is hang in there sweetie. I can't believe how fast this is going for you. Pip will be okay and you are doing what's best for him/her (as you noted).

*hugs* It'll be okay... just try to focus on being able to hold Pip, and not the actual pushing part.


----------



## NotNic

Thanks Hands. Sorry for my pity post. Turns out Pip was listening though and my front waters have just gone and I'm now starting to contract. Hubby literally climbed into bed, pulled the sheet over and they went 'pop'. Going to try to sleep now. 

I think labour is turning out to be a bit like when I was learning to drive. My instructor said if it was down to me I'd still be taking lessons 10yrs down the line. :haha: I just need to be a bit more confident in my ability. Luckily Pip has made the decision that now's the time for me! I will let you know how we get on tomorrow. X


----------



## InHisHands

What do the contractions feel like? Is it just period pain with more sharp stabbings in the cervix, or there more to it?

I'm so glad that you don't appear to need an induction. Yay for Pip! Try to get a good nights sleep as it may be your last for a little while.

You know you can always come onto here and we will cheer you on. *Push Pip out, push Pip out, WAY OUT!!!*


----------



## Srbjbex

Good luck nic!! I hope all goes well and very soon you will have a lovely little baby in your arms.

Loads of love! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you today Nic!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - I am thinking of you all the time, hope you and hubby and pip are doing well! 

Snow - just general :hugs: for you! 

Hands - some :hugs: for you too!


----------



## Srbjbex

and Snow - good luck for your HSG today - thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Oh Nic - I hope everything is going well. I think we are all on pins and needles waiting to hear from you... not that it's easy to get to a computer to post while giving birth or anything like that. Been thinking about you hon!

Bex -- 23 weeks today!!! How have you been feeling?

Snow - How did your appointment go?

AFM - I have an appointment this morning, will update when i get back though i doubt im going to be told anything. I'm 37 weeks today.. YAY!!!!! I have 1 to 5 weeks to go!! It's getting scary... he's going to be here soon. I can't wait to hold him in my arms and be able to soothe his first cry by my embrace and voice.


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe, It's getting so exciting in here. When y'all have your babies are you going to leave me??

My HSG is at 2 EST today.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I can't say how much time i will have for posting once Dexter gets here... i just dont know how much time i will or will not have... but i have no intention of just dropping my Mid August ladies. We're in this journey together. I want to see your and CH's BFP and baby bumps!


----------



## InHisHands

Had my appointment. Baby is head down and low but not engaged yet. I'm 1cm dilated and only about 40percent effaced. My midwife said not to expect to dilate anymore until im at least 80 to 90 percent effaced... so i guess baby and i will have to work on getting engaged and effaced this next week or two.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - engaging and effacing for you then! You and dex are next on the list now, so all focus is turning to you!

Snow - how was everything?? Hope you are ok. I am not going anywhere until you and ch have little babies in your arms, don't you worry about that!


----------



## snowflakes120

Looks like we got a little bit before Dex comes then!

Bex - HSG was painful. It hurt pretty bad. I'm not gonna lie. I had to lay back down right after the procedure because I thought I might faint. Ugh. So embarrassing. I've been resting on the couch with the dog. Still have some slight cramps and a bit of nausea. All in all Dr. said my Ute is normal (not tilted and not reverse) and my tubes aren't blocked. So I'm good to go.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow --- Sorry to hear about the pain, but what great news! Your uterus and tubes are in the clear! I'm so glad that the doctor's appointment could give you some answers.


----------



## NotNic

Hey ladies! I posted from the hospital but I must have lost reception because it's not here. :( Well the good news is Dexter has a buddy! Pip is blue! Finlay James was born on the 31st May at 18.32 weighing 8lbs. We had a bit of a journey to get him here. I can whole heartedly recommend a water pool if you can get one. Unfortunately I couldn't deliver him without help as he got stuck, so we ended up with a spinal block and a forceps delivery. That said I really would do it again. Anyone thinking of trying a natural birth should definitely give it a go. I found it really empowering to get so far without drugs (up to 5cm dilated without anything and then just g&a until we went to theatre) and I think it really helped with his alertness.

Once we have Internet at home I'll upload a photo or you can see one on facebook soon.

Snow - fantastic news about yesterday's appointment. Are you doing some checks with hubby now?

Hands - eek! Your go soon. Can't wait to see how you get on.

I will be posting more regularly in a few weeks. It's so hard and slow from
an iPhone down here. Xx


----------



## InHisHands

YAY!!!!! Nic you're a momma!!! Oh i'm so happy for you. When you get a chance give us the statistics. Date, Time, Weight, Length, Name.

I'm sorry that he got stuck... but im so glad that he's here safe and sound and that you made it through. We have all been waiting to hear the good news!

Take care of yourself momma and congratulations!


----------



## NotNic

Hey Hands! I edited my post when I realised I forgot the vital details! Thanks lovely xx


----------



## InHisHands

Yay Finlay!!! Can't wait to see him nic! You'll have to let me know if he fits in Newborn size clothes or not at 8lbs.

As much as i know we all love hearing from you, we also understand that it isnt always easy to make time to post with a newborn and understand if there is a delay.


----------



## NotNic

I don't know about the US but in the UK our newborns are getting bigger so the newborn size clothes in the stores are supposed to fit 10lb babies. He is mostly wearing what we call here - tiny baby, which are for 7lb 8oz babies. He has quite a long torso so the small baby size tops aren't going to last long, but he has a skinny bottom and legs and isn't a chubby boy at all so I've put away the 0-3 mths stuff we've been given so he wears the small stuff first. We have been bought so much I am glad we deliberately bought just enough for one week in neutral otherwise we would have wasted so much money. Also in our first few days my favourite purchase is fast becoming this nappy pail thing (saniotech ?) which basically has these liners that you put dirty nappies, cotton wool etc. in. When you're done with a change you twist a switch and everything is tied up in this nappy sack type liner and you change the pail when it's full. Bex - the bin is on sale at mothercare for £10 right now. We bought ours last Sunday on a whim because it was reduced! So glad we did now!


----------



## Srbjbex

Congratulations! :happydance::happydance: welcome Finlay! So pleased for you nic, and so lovely to hear you are so positive about the birth experience! I'm wanting a water birth too :)

Oh and I already have the nappy tech thing - got itfor £10 at the baby show, so I'm pleased to hear its a good buy :haha:

Congrats again to you and hubby!! And love to the new family :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette, CH - how are you doing? Haven't heard from you ladies in a while.

Bex - when is your next appointment?

Snow - i've stalked your chart this morning... im rooting for ovulation within the next few days! Do you plan on doing anything different this month?

Bea, Nic - would love to see pictures of your babies when you get a chance.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to you Nic!! Welcome to the world Finlay!! I am sure all is well in your world!! 

Hands - Yea, my OPK yesterday had a pretty line for only CD11 so I think I'm going to OV either tomorrow or Wed. I'm holding my pee (which I really have to go!!) til 1 and then I will do another OPK. Not really doing much different this month. I've chilled out alot and have the "Don't give a crap about anything" kinda mood. Trying not to stress.

I have my Ultrasound tomorrow to have a look see at my Follicles. So I am excited about that.

We leave for NYC on Thursday so it will be nice to get away. We come back on Monday evening. It will at least help to keep my mind off that my would be due date should be coming up very very soon.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - :hugs: i can't imagine having to deal with a loss and all the reminders that go with it. I think it will be good for you to get away and pamper yourself during this time.

I didn't know about your ultrasound... so that is very exciting news!!!!! Be sure to update us on how it went.

My next appointment is Friday. Tomorrow i plan on getting a birthing ball to see if i cant get Dexter to engage this week. He's been pretty quiet today. I'm thinking about drinking a cherry coke to get him going. I dont like it when he's too quiet. It's hard to believe that within 4 1/2 weeks i'll have my baby boy.. and that my due date is 2 1/2 weeks away!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies :wave:

OMG soo much excitement here & ive been missing it all!!! EEEKKKK!!!!!!!

Congrats Nic...what a beautoful name you chose! I can't wait to see a pic of the little pip who gave you such a hard time ;) Is he a good baby? I wanna hear all the details when you can catch your breath!!!

Snow sweetie I'm thinking of you and praying for this cycle...sounds like you've been on quite the rollercoaster latley :hugs:

Bex beautiful bump you got going girlfriend!!! LOVE IT!!!! How you been feeling!

Hands getting oh sooo close!!! How has the emotion been for you hunni?

Bea and CH :wave:

A couple quick pics before heading to bed for me...tired, sore, achy and swollen momma had a crazy weekend with my bff's wedding up north and a sleepover, then our maternity photo shoot yesterdat and with my mom recently home from abroad and baby shower preparations for my house next sunday its quite the worldwind right now!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - Great to hear from you hon! I thought we might had lost you there for a moment. Melina's room looks great. You guys put a lot of work into that paint job and your bump is growing!!! I can't believe you are in 3rd trimester already. Where has the time gone?

How are you feeling? Is hubby okay with being team pink? Are the neighborhood boys gonna be safe with dad around?


----------



## CHDickey

Hey ladies!:)

Nic congrats on Finlay!! Want to see pics!

Snow- I am with you on the HSG I was in horrible, horrible pain afterwards. I thought I was going to pass out!!

Afm all is well and not exciting. Looking to do hubby's surgery the 10th or 17th of August. Just depends on the doctors schedule. Sent a letter to first doctor in regards to him fixing the coding and still nothing has changed. Good thing we have a lawyer in the family to write a nasty threat letter!!


----------



## InHisHands

Yay for August CH!!!! It will come in no time! What are your plans for this summer?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi Ladies

First day back at work today after a long bank holiday weekend in honour of the Queen's Diamond Jubilee - it was a great weekend (if you dont count the weather). Feeling very patriotic today!

Lisette & CH - really great to hear from you ladies :thumbup:

CH - good that you have hubby's surgery booked in for August. it's not that far away really. I go on maternity leave at work on 17th August so I dont think its that far away at all!

Lisette - really great pics from you as usual. Nursery is looking good, as is mummy! We are all decorated now in the nursery are getting the furniture delivered in a couple of weeks, so I will update with a pic as soon as the furniture is in. 

Hands - did you get your birthing ball? Tomorrow I am going to an antenatal exercise class so try and make sure I am getting regular exercise and I think they do stuff on the balls every week. It's all meant to be about preparing your body for labour so I hope it will be good!

Nic -How's life as a mum treating you? Did you get to see much of the Jubliee celebrations? I was thinking this weekend is a great year to be born in the UK - everyone will remember 2012 :thumbup: 

Snow - Did you ov??? and how did you ultrasound go??? Either way I am conviced that the laid back approach is the way to go. And enjoy NYC. Are you planning on seeing a show whilst you are there?

Bea - hope you are and your little one are doing ok too! Saw some pics the other day on FB and she definitely is a little cutie! :hugs:


----------



## CHDickey

Thanks y'all. Nothing too extraordinary. Just professional development, projects around the house and a weekend trip to Las Vegas in late July. Other than that dieting...down almost 15 pounds have a ways to go!!


----------



## snowflakes120

CH - Sounds like fun! August will be here before you know it! Oh fun Vegas! 

Bex - Sounds like you have busy! Have fun at class tonight!

Hands - Hope your busy bouncing on your ball!

Lisette - So happy to hear from you! LOVE LOVE LOVE the crib! I want details - where did you get it? Who's the maker? I LOVE it! 

Nic - Hope all is well with you and Finlay!

Bea - Miss you girl!

Well, the Ultrasound went well. I found out I have 1-26mm & 1-18mm Follicle both on my right. He said I should pop the 26mm any second and the 18mm should release in another day or two. I asked a friend about the 26mm because it seemed awfully big to me - she said it was big and most likely overripe and it will hard for sperm to penetrate for conception to take place. :( So fast forward to today - no temp raise. So I haven't released either eggs yet - pretty upset because that means that 26mm is just getting bigger (they grow 1-2mm per day). I am just holding out hope that I ovulate both the eggs or just the 18mm. The 18mm one is perfect so I really hope that one is the one. I have no way of knowing which one or if both make it out... 

I think on lunch I am making the RE (fertility specialist) appt. I feel ready - I am in my 7th cycle after the MC and in over a year of TTC at this point. I had a breakdown in the shower this AM. All the calmness exited and all the stress is back in. I need my strength back but I am finding it really hard to find the joy/positivity in all this. I can't see why God is doing this to us - I can't see his plan. I figure it will take 3 weeks to get the appt and that would be at the start of my my next cycle.

But Vaca tomorrow couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - yes i did get my ball. You will have to share what you class has to say about exercises on it. I've only been told to bounce and sway my hips back and forth to get baby to engage.

Ch - Your plans sound fun. I love going to waterparks and etc. My husband and I are huge water/amusement park junkies... and with the little one on the way and my hubby gone, it takes this whole season out. :( And next year it will all be about the kiddie rides unless we bring someone else along to give us an hour or two for the big kid stuff. So none the less... enjoy your summer!!!! It may be your last one before a kiddo comes along.

Snow - I see your postive opks on your chart. Hopefully they both will release and you can either have the latter or both eggs (faternal twins) meet up with sperm. I know that are you are stressing sweetie. I know what helped me when i was going through such lows is 1. the story of sarah having a child in her old age and God promised her she would have one but made her wait. 2. God sometimes allows us to go through trials so that later in life we can help someone else out who is going through the same thing. 3. God is waiting for the right TIMING which is something we can never see until its behind us. 4. He may be waiting for the right sperm/egg combo . -so you dont have to go through another m/c.

Hang in there sweetie. I'm praying for you and hope this month is it!!

Lisette - when does maternity leave start for you?

Nic - How are things with you, hubby, and Finlay?

Bea- I hope all is well.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good Morning girls :wave:

Can it be Friday already??? Sooo tired and sore this morning! The lack of sleep is really catching up with me and the wave of emotions and hormones don't help :( Had my first pre-natal last night and L&D talk was all a buzz....I wanted to run out screaming at the top of my lungs!!!!!! LOL

Snow the collection is Munire Bristol, solid wood and convertible...has really nice detailing but not too girlie just incase ;) We have our 3D scan tonight so we'll know for sure I guess! LOL I hope you are enjoying the vaca sweetie, sending lots of hugs your way, I know how hard it is after a loss :hugs:

Hands how you doing girl? How's the emotions been for you? I was thinking of you last night as I sobbed wondering if there was such a thing as post-pardom while pg as you had once mentioned!!! Maternity leave is only due to start for me 10days before my due date (Aug.17)! Kinda praying my Dr puts me off earlier cuz the swelling is getting really painful and the exhaustion is getting harder to work through every day :(

Bex can't wait to see your nursery pics! Your bump is beautiful love :)

CH great job on the weight loss! How did you do it??? vegas is gonna be such a blast girl!!!


Nic and Bea we need beautiful little baby pics up in here :) xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

It's not Friday just yet - only Thursday!! (although I did have to double check when you said that!)

And exciting news because we both finish for maternity leave on the same day!!! :thumbup: Only 10 weeks to go :happydance::happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - After that week of like total depression, i was able to come out of it with a better attitude. Hormones are just aweful in third tri. I hope you are feeling better, and if not.. perhaps soon. But try not to beat yourself up too much if you cry at the drop of a hat. It's normal, otherwise all pregnant women would be sent to the looney bin. Are you not ready to face L&D??

Maternity leave is sooo nice. Enjoy it ladies when you get to it!!!

I've enjoyed not having to go to work on the days im down or in the mornings where i couldnt sleep the night before. I do miss work and can't believe im not going to go back in August when the school year starts... but i suppose it will sink in sooner or later.

AFM - I don't feel like i've made any progress this week. I have an appointment tomorrow, but im not counting on them telling me anything different than from last week. Oh please dont be a late baby dex!!


----------



## NotNic

Hey ladies. Sorry I have been awol this last week. I really cant wait until I have internet again at home. I'm lost without it! 

So here is Finlay guys :) So proud of my little boy. He is so content. A lovely feeder and sleeper though he has left me rather a little bit sore and I have had to turn to expressing on the mw's advice to give myself a break. I can't work the machines though and end up wearing more milk than ends up in the bottle! :haha: 

Hands - I started to think that Pip / Finlay would be late and then he went and surprised us.

Snow - I'll be checking in to see how you get on. Fingers crossed for you. Keep going with those blueberris too!

Lisette - Just gorgeous photos! What a lovely reminder of your pregnancy.

CH - Wow excellent work on the weight loss. what's your secret?

Bex - Loving the fact that you are on mat leave countdown. I really no longer miss work! I have more important stuff now. ;) 

Bea - Lots of love to you. Hope you are getting on well.
 



Attached Files:







Finlay Day 1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## InHisHands

awwwwww nic!!! He's adorable. It's hard to believe that this past september he wasnt even around at all.. and now look at how big he is!!! How busy does it seem for you? Do you get any free time to relax or does the little guy take up all the time? How's sleep going for you? Does he let you get 3 or 4 hours in before waking up again?

AFM - This morning when i woke up, i went to change underwear and there was this glob about an inch in diameter of creamy white. It resembled creamcheese/yogurt. When i googled image searched it... it confirmed... that was at least part of my mucus plug.. yay! That doesnt mean anything as far as labor... but it's still exciting! I went to my appointment today but the new lady i have doesnt check cervix's till 39 weeks .. so i don't have an update on dilation, effacement, engagement. While checking me though, she said i was having a contraction. I didn't feel a thing... but she's an OBGYN so she should know right? It's hard to believe that i could be giving birth anywhere from now to 4 weeks!


----------



## NotNic

Sounds very promising Hands. I lost my plug over the course of about a fortnight so it sounds like you and Dexter are on track. How is the swelling at the moment? I still have fat ankles and calves, but my feet are much better.


----------



## InHisHands

Since i quit work, the swelling hasn't been a problem. --- lazy couch potato here haha.

Since Friday night though i have developed tiny extremely itchy red bumps in my stretch marks. So far it only affects two of my stretchmark lines. I'm afraid of it being PUPPP... but it doesnt look like the images on google. *shrugs* i have an appointment thursday and if i can manage (ie it doesnt spread like wild fire and baby keeps moving), i will wait till then to bring it up. In the mean time im trying benydrl and hydrocrotizone cream. The cream helps for the first 30 minutes... then back to itching i go.

Do you ever call Finlay Pip? How is he doing? He's so cute. Do you find it hard to set him down?


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning ladies - hope everyone had a lovely weekend. Another super busy one for me, I feel like I havent stopped! I was on (another!) hen do Friday and Saturday, lots of fun and actually came away in profit from the races so that makes a change for me! Sunday was my grandad's birthday and he took us all out for a lovely Sunday lunch which was nice.

Nic - Finlay looks absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! I bet you are so proud :D:D

Hands- my exercise class went well on Thursday, really enjoyed it. A nice small group of ladies, very chatty! I am going to definitely get myself a birthing ball as well as we used them a lot in the class and it was really good!

Snow - I hope you are having a good holiday!!!! I'm ready for more chart stalking :thumbup:


----------



## InHisHands

Wow bex... you have been busy. But at least its in a good way! How old is granddad? 


AFM - The rash has now spread to other stretch mark lines (but not inbetween them). I'm miserable.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sounds like all are going great while I was on Vaca! Fell off the blueberries track while away. I need to get some more...It was really nice to get away and just forget about things. I LOVED being with my BFF as well. I miss her so much! 

While I was away I got 2 key pieces of mail. #1 - I got a letter from my awesome OBGYN which I LOVE saying he is retiring and his last day of work will be July 8th. Total bummer. I am quite upset as I loved him and his monitoring of me. #2 - The huge packet of info for the Fertility Specialist. Holy crap tons to fill out! I made my appt for July 23rd - it was the 1st they had available - 6 weeks out!!! It was harder to muster up the courage to actually make the appt than I thought - I feel that now it is real that I really def have an issue. Really hoping for that BFP in this or next cycle so I don't have to go...


----------



## InHisHands

we're hoping the same for you snow!!!! Just know you definately have chart stalkers and supporters on this thread. I seriously think they lied to us in highschool when they made us believe if we had sex even once we would get pregnant. Perhaps some people get pregnant at the drop of the hat... but it sure seems to me most have a hard time doing so. Making a baby isn't quite as easy as 1,2,3... that's for sure.

What all did you do with your BFF?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands -I hope that you are feeling better today. Try and keep your chin up - its not long now until Dexter arrives!! How is the rash? My grandad is now 78 (so not that old really as far as grandads go) but him and my grandma love any excuse for a family get together!

Snow - i think it is good to have things in the diary that you know you are working towards, and if something happens in between then that is amzing wonderful news. Sorry to hear about your Obgyn retiring though. I know from what you have posted on here that you really like him. I think you have been very brave so far!


----------



## InHisHands

The rash is still spreading along stretch marks and making it really hard to sleep. I'll be happy when i have my appointment to be seen.

The cool thing is that dexter is getting smarter. I'll call out his name with my voice either being more towards the left or right side of my bump... and he'll react by kicking on that side. He's getting so big and as far as im concerned... ready to come out.

Oh good news.... even though i have probably about 50 stretch marks or so *eek* some of them are already fading into those white slender lines... verses the inch thick redish blue ones. Maybe by next summer i'll be able to wear a bikini again.... have my hubby and my son out with me at the pool.


----------



## NotNic

Vitamin E oil is what you need Hands. I used the Burt Bees one and as far as I can see I didn't get any, but vitamin E helps the skin to heal, which will speed up the fading.

Snow - sorry to hear about your doctor retiring. I hope your bfp comes soon. It seems common that women fall pregnant just before big procedures.

Bex - thanks for your kind words. I'm smitten with him! Hands - he settles really well. Bf'ing is harder work than I expected but enjoyable. Apart from the rash, how are you feeling? Any signs?


----------



## InHisHands

i have a fungus inside my nose so i've been using a topical around the edges.... i hope the meds dont mess with dexter too much. I have had some sharp stabbing pains in my cervix and some period type cramps off and on.. but nothing real painful or real steadily. I can't sleep and am rather irritable.


I dont think I'm making much progress nor that he'll ever come

I have coca butter for the stretch marks but can't put it on right now due to the rash. I really wish he would just come so i can get the proper meds i need to take care of some of this stuff.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Nic your little guy is just toooo cute!!! I can imagine you are smitten :) Such a great word .... i feel that way already and she's not even here yet...Lord help me! LOL - We definately want more pictures....daily would be idea ;)

Hands how you feeling hunni? Sounds like a rough time with all the itching now....hope smarty little Dex will be in your arms any day now! Sooo awesome :) Thanks for the hormonal/depression advise...I've been a lot better but will certainly keep a close eye on myself and ofcourse try to cut myself some slack....tmmr night in the "pain management" class....I can't wait! LOL

Snow I know it must have been a pretty ikky step filling out that paperwork but I am hopefuly for you sweetie...I've heard loads of people who get to that step and then BOOM...PG before the first appt ever comes! All my bits crossed for you!

Bex time is just ticking by isin't it! I would love to see some of your nursery updates when you can. How have you been feeling lately?

I am definately at the swollen feeling really big stage but feeling my LO move around a lot more so its a wonderful daily reminder that its all worth it! Now if I can just manage to get put off work early and paid to put my feet up a little I'd be in heaven :) lol


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - I think swelling began for me around 31 weeks and it seems to only get worse until you are able to relax and put your feet up. I really hope you can take it easy. Has your little one settled on a favorite side yet? I know most of the time dex likes to put his back and bum on my left and kick on my right... though he does change positions too. Does hubby play with your belly?

Snow - Lisette is right. I was going to get my insides dyed to see if there were any issues when the doctor stopped the proceedure to tell me he thought i was pregnant b ecause my cervix was blue. Your BFP has been long overdue. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

AFM - I actually got some sleep last night!!!! 7 whole hours... and im certianly less irritable today. I have my appointment tomorrow which means hopefully this itch in my nose and on my belly can be addressed. It's a new day.

I really hope this rash is just PUPP (as it doesnt harm the baby), and not something more serious. But considering its spreading along the stretch marks only and not between them.. im pretty sure it is PUPP. It itches like hives.

I have the house pretty much spotless. Every closet and corner touched. I've finished reading my parenting books. Stock up the freezer and household supplies. Now im just waiting for the baby.

It's pretty funny though. I keep wishing i'll go into labor.. but as soon as i get period pains or a strong stabbing pain in my cervix... i think ... oh im not ready! not yet! That hurts! I take it back. No labor for me. :haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Really hope you get some relief soon! And I am sure the very second you see Dex all the labor will be worth it! How come when I picture Dex - I picture him with lots of dark hair? I know you have blonde hair! It's just weird! And totally true about how if you have sex once you will get PG in high school! 

Lisette - Hooray for feeling more kicks and things! Boo on being swollen though! I hear that the northeast has been getting some hot weather so I am sure that isn't helping!

Bex - Thanks! I like to think I have been strong and brave as well! Hope you are feeling well these days! 

Nic - Love the picy of Finlay! I am armed with Blueberries! I picked up a big thing yesterday.

Not much going on. Just trying to remain as calm & busy as possible for this TWW. I have my Progesterone Bloodwork today so I am excited to hear what my level is - they should tell me tomorrow.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow -- let us know what the results are and thanks for the inside tip... i'll be sure to buy stock in blueberries!!! teehee

You know... my hubby and i both have blond hair... but both of our fathers have black hair and both of our mothers have brown. Hair colored is passed down from the parents, not grandparents and thus Dex should have blond hair... but both hubby and i keep having dreams of a dark hair child. We will just have to wait and see. I don't really care either way, as long as he's healthy... but i sure am curious!


----------



## snowflakes120

I bet we'll all be wrong and he will be a baldy! I was a baldy baby til I was like 2 - then I finally started to get some hair! Hubby has dark hair and olivey Italian skin. I have super pale skin and blonde hair. It will be interesting to see what color our kids will have.

Ugh. I am so mad right now. The place that did the HSG coded the procedure incorrectly so my insurance denied the claim. They put in Infertility when it's supposed to be Ovarian Dysfunction - I even have the paperwork that the OBGYN sent to the Imaging Museum with the correct code on it. When they deny the claim it means that none of it will go towards my high deductible. I expected to pay 100% out of pocket however, I want it to go to the deductible. It was $971 so that would be a good chuck out of the $3500 deductible that I have. So I guess I'll be calling the Imaging Museum on lunch asking them to resubmit the claim with the correct code... Ugh. It never ends I swear!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - you are probably right as both of us were born baldies as well... peach fuzz... but still what color will the fuzz be? haha

That totally stinks about the coding. I hate it when other places mess up and you then have to go back behind them and fix things. Coding is so important with insurances when it comes to stuff like this. I'm so glad that you have found a place that is willing to work with you when it comes to the codes, but i'm sorry that they messed it up this time. How frustrating! Health care in general is frustrating.

I must say ... as much as i love our capitolist ideals in the US... that i have found that the military health care system is far more bettter than the civilian. The quality might not be as good, but the peace of mind of knowing you can get proceedures done and it isnt based on if you can afford it is such a relief. I'll be sad when hubby retires and we lose some of this.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, my Progesterone level was 23.6 - so just a bit better than last months (21). FX. No symptoms though. :(


----------



## InHisHands

At least your temps look more stable this time around snow... slowly and steadily heading up... and it's good that your levels have went up instead of down. Dont worry too much about symptoms...all i had was a cold.

I have my doctor's appointment today. I really hope she checks my cervix and that i've improved in a least one area in the past two weeks. Also i want something for this rash... ARRGG!!! I doubt that she will.. but im going to inquire about getting induced if i go past my due date due to being in agony.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - anything going in an upwards direction is good at this stage!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you. What day do you test this cycle?

Hands - any updates? My boss's wife gave birth this morning. It was very exciting, she went into hospital at 5am and gave birth at 7am!!! All is fine with mum and baby.....when I was hearing the news I was thinking of you and hoping that dex holds on a bit longer but every time I log on here now I am expecting dexter news!!

Lisette - I have been feeling surprisingly well! I know it may come back to haunt me later! I had midwife appointment today which went fine, and I have another of my exercise classes tonight so looking forward to that! Sorry tha you have been feeling a bit rubbish :hugs:How was your pain management class?


----------



## InHisHands

Well... hmmm my appointment today was interesting.

I am 1 cm dilated still. 65 percent effaced. 0/5 engaged. He's just not in a hurry.

They did confirm that i have PUPP. They perscribed me some meds.. i went to te pharmacy to pick them up and they didnt have any... ended up going to 3 places total before they had the meds... just to get home to read that they are Cat C and passes into breastmilk and etc etc etc.. and im thinking, do i even really want to take this stuff? I might try one dose of each and see what they do or don't do for me and make the call from there. I'm not too sure about this stuff.

She doesnt want to talk induction yet and wants me to try this stuff instead.

I asked her how big she thinks the baby is and the answer she gave me left me very unsatisfied LOL "Sweetie you dont have to worry about whether this baby is big or not. You have great birthing hips." LIKE THAT REALLY MAKES ME FEEL BETTER. :haha:


----------



## NotNic

Oh Hands. I have to say the last comment made me chuckle! That said having larger hips does not necessarily mean anything. My SIL has big hips, but the angle of her pelvis makes vaginal delivery difficult. Also they really can't tell. I was expecting a 6-7lber and got an 8lb long baby instead. I sldo have heard that heavier babies (though not 10lb plus) make for easier deliveries. Something to do with the pressure on your cervix.

Personally I would take the meds and find out how long they stay in milk for. Dexter wouldn't want you to be miserable.


----------



## InHisHands

If dexter doesnt want me miserable... why is it that he hasnt come out yet? lol

It's okay Nic. I just felt like she mind as well just slap a sign on me that said WIDE LOAD. sheesh!

Is your chest any less sore nic? How has Finlay's first bath go? Is the after bleeding real bad?


----------



## Srbjbex

I am feeling VERY grumpy today folks. P*ssed off with a few things at work and I think hormones are escalting so I feel like I am in a foul mood!

I'm going to swimming tonight after work which means that a) will hopefully help me lose my grump and b) means that I dont have to sit and watch the football!


----------



## InHisHands

awwww bex :hugs: we are all entitled to days like this!!!!

I'm sorry its been a grumpy day thus far and hope swimming does the trick.


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Hope you woke up refreshed and happy today - after all it's the weekend! ;)

Hands - Did you decide to take the meds? If you are still debating you can always call the pharmacy and ask the pharmacist... You can also ask for the patient pamphlet that comes with the med. I worked in a pharmacy for 6 years while in high school and college.
I really wanted to be a pharmacist but they changed the program to a Doctorate when I was debating on whether to go or not. It was big mistake that I didn't go through with it. It is one of those decisions that I totally regret and if I could go back and change something - I would totally of done that instead of Business. Too late now... ya know?

Nic - I agree that size of hips mean nothing! My cousin's hips are quite normal however her pelvis is too small so she had to have both her babies c-section. Hope all is well with Finlay!

Lisette - Hope you are feeling better.

CH - Thinking about you and your journey. 

AFM, I got a temp drop today and am somewhat bummed - I was having a good bout of raising temps there for a bit. I was thinking of testing tomorrow on Father's Day if my temps remained high but I will prolly just hold off now. And my nipples were a bit sensitive (sorry if TMI) so I kinda felt like I had a chance this cycle. I just don't understand. My Progesterone has been under control. We are BDing alot, my tubes are clear. Why can't I get PG again? I can't wait for hubby to get test this next cycle - It will help to put my mind at ease that he doesn't have issues as well or if he does then we can him help too.

So there for I am drinking a yummy vanilla coffee and eating a Bavarian Cream Donut. Next I am doing some retail therapy. It always makes me feel good! But then I have to go home and clean - our friends from Atlanta are coming in to stay with us til Monday. They have an inspection on the house they just bought here so I am excited to see them and have them back in town. She is good friend that start TTC in Sept with PCOS. She has only had 2 periods and is currently back on BCP for 2 months til they get her body back in shape. So it is easy to gripe with her about our TTC issues.


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - if you do get a chance... we would love to see some more picks of Finlay. He's so adorable.

Snow - Im so glad that you have a friend there too to help you through this. Maybe you'll get pregnant around the same time and thus have a bump buddy. As far as your temps go.. i know its discouraging but maybe its an implantation dip? I'm not quite sure why getting pregnant takes so long. I know for hubs and I it took 10 months.. and they didnt even find anything "wrong" with us. *shrugs* 

As far as the meds.. i did talk to the pharmacist when i picked up the meds, as well as read the paperwork that comes with them... and based on the info they gave me.. i just dont feel comfortable taking either one.. though i've been using the oil.

I've opted not to take the pills. The pills are Cat C... and can be found in breast milk. It alters your entire nervous system... and im just afraid that its gonna affect dexter. The oil is Cat C.. but hardly ever absorbs into the blood stream... so its more topical.. and i feel better about using it. It does make my bump a little numb (though it still itches)... which i dont like... but hopefully i wont be on it for too long because he'll decide to show up afterall.


----------



## InHisHands

My last bump pic.... at 39 weeks. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Srbjbex

Feeling much better after a lovely weekend! Grump day has truly gone, plus I have only 1 more week at work and then holiday!! :happydance:

Hands - lovely bump pic, very.....bumpy!! If dex doesn't come this week, then I can't wait to hear whether he will arrive while I am away!! 

Snow - it's great that you have a friend that you can talk to ttc about, because it can be very lonely, and it's good to be able to have a good old moan with someone who knows what you're going through! Hope you ha da lovely weekend, and had lots of doughnuts!! :haha:

Nic -Did you have a lovely fathers day with Finlay? I bought my oh a card and I think he was quite choked by it which was very sweet! 

I have had a good few days of exercise this week, so I am feeling pleased, and full of energy which is nice! Planning to do lots of swimming when I am in greeece as it really makes me feel good at the moment. 

And lisette....furniture delivery on Tuesday, so promise to post the long awaited nursery pic before I go on hols! 

X


----------



## Srbjbex

Just to add....I had a dream about you all last night!! I dreamt that I was having a mid-august ladies get together and you were all round my house and we all had a baby! It was lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - Aawwww that's a wonderful dream!!!! I already made a card for my hubby... but waiting till Dexter gets here so i can put his feet prints on it. It'll say something like. I'm sorry that I'm late, but stork mail is so unpredictable. Happy Fathers Day, Love Dexter and have his feet prints.

Snow - how are you feeling? I wish your temps would go up.

Lisette - how was your weekend?

Nic - How are things going with Finlay? Are you getting help from family?

CH - Vegas is coming up .. whoohoo!!! How has your summer been?

Bea - Hi!!! Hope to hear from you soon.

AFM - I'm itchy and am on operation eviction. I did some stair walking yesterday and today im going to walk in the pool. I'm ready to meet my baby boy. My MIL comes tomorrow to stay with me.. though she did call me last night to inform me she has a fever. What GREAT timing to bring a sick person into my home. *shrugs* She has no where else to go, so i just pray she gets over it quickly.


----------



## NotNic

Hey girls! :waves: Finlay has been a bit of a pickle this weekend. He has colic and is has been an unhappy chap. I've given in and started giving him infacol and he seems happier today, which is just as well as today is my first day on my own. It's been nice actually as we've had visitors every day. I've been able to do my own thing and not worry about taking Finlay away to feed, which has made him calmer when we feed. Hubby's mum has offered to come over, but I really don't feel that I need it plus she has been a bit of a pest with her opinions, so I'd rather that she didn't come tbh. 

Hands - that card idea sounds so cute! Also to answer your question the blood loss isn't so bad once the first 72 hours have past. Now it's barely anything and I feel normalish again. Apart from the itching how are you doing? Any signs?

Nursery furniture has arrived and the room is almost finished now. I will post pics of Finlay and the nursery once I have access to a pc.

Snow - thinking of you xxx

Hope everyone else is well. Bex - I'm looking forward to pics too.

xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Yay --- im always so excited when i see updates from you nic. We've been following Pip for so long, i feel connected. I'm totally looking forward to the pics. As far as symptoms go... i really dont have any. My ticker says 4, but maybe it should be saying 14 *sighs* I just hope at this rate that im one of those women that have no symptoms until it hits. 

Dexter likes to kick me throughout the day and just seems to be very content in staying in there. I was so hoping for a early baby... but my time is running out. I want this itching to stop and i want my baby boy... though im not quite sure what i'll do with him once he gets here haha It's hard to believe that this is actually going to happen.

0 to 18 days left.


----------



## Srbjbex

Here we are the ladies....some first photos of our nursery. I've included a couple of 'before photos' (changing rooms style!) just because I always think its nice to see a transformation!! Im really super pleased with it ...just need to get some soft furnishings now like curtains etc - woop!
 



Attached Files:







100_1664.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









100_1665.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









100_1678.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









100_1679.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









100_1680.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## snowflakes120

Love the nursery Bex! It's looking fab!! I really like the wall color you picked.

Hands - Hope that Dex makes his grand appearance soon! Nice bumpie pic too!

Nic - Hope your little chap is a bit happier today for you! Poor little guy!

Well, I got through yesterday fairly ok. I remember months ago - it felt like this day was so far away but it crept up fairly fast! I had a rough morning but as the day progressed it got better. Hubby took me out for Ice Cream (my fav!) last night so that was nice. My temp rose today but I'm not hopeful at all - I have absolutely zero symptoms at this point and chart doesn't look too promising either. Just know it's not our cycle. I am so ready to go to the FS - just 1 more month. But at least hubby gets tested this cycle so that should help to put my mind at ease.


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - What a Fab nursery!!! I love what you did with it. The furniture is gorgeous!

Snow - i'm keeping my finger's crossed. Im interested in hearing what the docs say about your hubby and to see what your temps do these next few days.


----------



## InHisHands

Happy 100's day Bex!!!!! Whooohooo double digits here we come!


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh yeah....thanks :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Have you got your MIL staying with you now? How's that going?

Snow - I'm ready to see another lovely high temp today.......sending super warm thoughts your way. 

Found out yesterday that my best friend is pg again with baby number 2!! I'm sooo excited, especially because it means we will be on maternity leave together (she is looking at finishing at Christmas). This is a good news week, I am really really hoping that the good news continues for you Snow.


----------



## InHisHands

My MIL is here. Its going pretty good. We both just want this baby to get here. I'm not used to the company 24/7 and not having alone time... but besides that and having my belly touched constantly.... things are going great and im glad she's here.


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls... i have an update :)

Yesterday and today i've been losing more pieces of my plug...... and....

I had a very productive doctor's appointment this afternoon. I'm 2cm dilated, 70% efface, -3 engaged or 1/5 (least amount of engagement possible, but at least he's fixed in that pelvis now!).

The doctor offered a sweep and i jumped on it! I did hurt and my crotch feels like someone hit it with a baseball bat... but im so excited. I've heard 50 percent of sweeps will induce labor within 48 hours... otherwise its considered a failed sweep. So here's hoping!!!

If it does fail and i dont go into labor soon... they will induce me June 28th.


----------



## Srbjbex

Baby dexter is on his way soon.......woo woo!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhhh! Getting so excited for you to meet Dex! Wonderful! Soooo glad you got the sweep! Keep us updated!

Great news about your friend Bex!

Well another bust cycle. BFN. Taking it pretty well as my temps have been warning me already that it was coming. Stopping the Prometrium tonight and AF should be here by Monday. On lunch, I will be making my appt for Monday even though AF hasn't arrived - I am sure she will be soon bc my temps are so close to the coverline already. 

Also, went ahead and booked a vaca to Charleston, SC during my fertile time of next cycle. Here's hoping. I am super excited to go! It will be nice!


----------



## InHisHands

I had consistant BH all last night but this morning the soreness, pressure, headache, BH and etc all went away. I know the sweep has 48 hours... but i already feel like its a bust lol

Snow - sorry about your BFN, but im excited about your trip as well!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Snow I'm sorry hunni :( Great news about ur trip though! Lots of positive vibes onto the next cycle!!! 

Hands OMG sssooooo close now! How are you feeling right now? God I'm sooo anxious for you! Great that your MIL has safely arrived and is by your side! 

Bex I gotta catch up proper but your nursery looks lovely sweetie! xxx


----------



## InHisHands

I'm feeling tired.... but the good news is that i lost the rest of my plug.. and it was pink tinged.. yay!!!

It's good to see you lisette. How have you been? Just about 2 months for you!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW hands its soo awesome how close u r now :) Sendiing super calm & easy L+D vibes to u & Dex :hugs:

I've been pretty tired & swollen myself! Heatwave here in Montreal, 45C with the humidity!!! Also had some pretty bad siatic nerve pain all of a sudden last weekend so that was something let me tell ya! Thankfully it passed & I've since seen an ostiopath! Exhausting on my body but my LO is kicking around soo much more so I gotta smile & just appriciate everyday! Nursery looking good & washed some tiny clothes...sooo awesome :)


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - sorry about the nerve pain... i've gotten it in my bum a few times throughout pregnancy. Not fun... glad it passed. I'm so glad that melinda is moving around for mommy. Does she move around for others too, or does she just move to you? Dex will move for me and hubby but anyone else he gets real still.

AFM - after losing my bloody show i was really hoping to go into labor last night... but alas nothing. It's my due date and i really hope something happens today.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray for due date Hands! Dex - That means Mommy wants you to vacate the premises!!! :)

Good to hear from you Lisette. Glad you are feeling better and not in so much pain anymore!!


----------



## NotNic

Happy due date Hands! :happydance: It sounds like things are really progressing for you. I can't wait to read your 'Dexter's here' post :D How do you feel about labour and his arrival? 

Snow - I am well jel of your holiday plans! I bet the weather will be lovely. June in England is depressing. My area has just called off their hosepipe ban because of the sheer amount of rain we've had. Hope you stock up on blueberries and then relax. You could really do with a proper break. What does your tea bags tell you at the moment?

Lisette and Bex - I can't believe how quickly your weeks are flying by. Are you girls prepared or are you like I was and have literally nothing organised? I forgot to tell you that our nursery furniture showed up last week. Still need to buy a mattress though. With everything going on I forgot we'd need one! :D

CH - have you finished for the summer yet? What did you and your hubby decide to do in the end?

Bea - how are you finding motherhood? We miss you.

AFM - Finlay is a gorgeous, hungry monster! :D He is going a bit food crazy. He has terrible colic which leaves all three of us in pain(!) and is having a growth spurt. I'm pretty tired right now, but loving being a mummy. It's still a bit surreal though. I barely remember being pregnant. It feels a lifetime ago!

Keep us posted Hands. 

xxxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Tea bag: When you know that all is light, you are enlightened. - Not all that great today...

Hooray for Finlay being a food monster! That is a good thing! Nom Nom Nom!


----------



## InHisHands

Nothing new here... im really excited about his arrival though. Im so in love with him already. I'm not afraid of labor or anything... just getting irritated by all the family that's around and feeling smothered and overwhelmed. I'm having to be hard cord and just set boundaries and be kind of mean about sticking to them... otherwise these people would trample me, take my baby, and leave me to die... lol


----------



## NotNic

That doesn't stop I'm afraid to say Hands! I've had to be quite a stroppy cow as people really do try to bulldoze you. My husband and his family are the worst! Everytime Finlay cries he's convinced he HAS to be hungry and insists that I feed him. I know Finlay cries and they aren't always because he is hungry. He will take a bottle of formula if offered and he's unsettled, but if he's not hungry or he's tired, or in a bad mood he won't stay on the breast. Hubby is convinced that means I'm wrong. He doesn't get that sometimes Finlay gets so worked up that he forgets why he's upset and he'll go along with the idea he's hungry at the very end and take an extra, freebie dinner!


----------



## InHisHands

awwww nic... im sorry to hear that. That has to be soooo frustrating!!! You would think dad would trust mommy and her instincts. Poor little one.


----------



## Srbjbex

Well I'm off to Greece tomorrow for a week, so I fully expect to hear all about dexters arrival by the time I am back!!! Good luck hands!!!:hugs:

Nic - I have the same concerns that people will be chipping in with their opinions when they are not needed. I have always been a very independent person and struggle with others fussing around! Stick to your guns....and I'm sure I'll be asking for lots of advice in a few months! 

Snow - loads of love and dust for you for this next cycle!! :hugs:

Lisette - cant believe how quickly this all seems to be going all of a sudden! I now only have 8 weeks left at work! Hope the uncomfortableness is not too bad!! 

I'll be back a week on Tuesday!! Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Looking for an update. Hoping that Dex is making his way to the world!

Bex - Have fun!

Nic - Oh huns. Hugs.

I am getting really nervous as I went ahead and made my appt for tomorrow at 8:45am and AF hasn't arrived yet and doesn't feel like she's on her way at all. No spotting or anything. She has never taken so long to come after stopping the Progesterone. Ugh. I don't know what to do as I doubt they will let me cancel the appt at 8am when they open without a penalty. I am so annoyed at myself for not being more patient for AF to come and then make the appt. I really hope next month is THE MONTH so I won't have to deal with with this non sense anymore.


----------



## InHisHands

dont have time to post really, but just letting you all know nothing has changed thus far.

snow - let us know how your doctor's appointment goes.

bex - have fun darling!


----------



## NotNic

Thanks guys. Finlay has been more settled this weekend, and oh is in a better mood. I think he has found returning to work tricky with the broken sleep and he was looking for a quick fix.

Bex - you'll be amazed how much is instinctive. You'll be fab. I don't like people telling me what to do either. After carrying your babies for so long you do get gut feelings about what to do.

Snow - hope the appointment goes well. What a puzzle.

Hands - any news? Xx


----------



## InHisHands

I have another type of rash (or pupp that doesnt look the same) that is spreading to my legs, arms, butt, and upper belly. It's itchy as well and im just fed up. My mind can mentally handle the wait, but my body apparently cant. I hope the doctor tells me its pupp and not yet something else that i have to deal with when i go in for my appointment this morning.

I'm still getting a boat load of BH, i feel like he's moved lower, and im starting to get back pain when sitting for longer periods of time... but honestly it doesnt appear to me that he's in any hurry.

I hope they offer to do another sweep today ... because if i dont go into labor by Thursday, they are going to induce.

Nic - I'm glad hubby is doing better with Finlay. I tend to agree. I was so nervous a few weeks ago about how i was going to handle a newborn and everything and now i just feel so confident that i know how to take care of dexter and he's not even here yet. I feel like i know him so well already.

I know it may sound bad... but im kind of glad he didnt come early despite the awful rash. my mil is here to help and im thankful and greatful, but i selfishly think i just want to take care of my baby by myself now and not need the help LOL It will be good that she's only here for 2 more weeks, instead of him coming early and me having to share my baby boy for 3 whole weeks! lol

I think its those protective, nurturing, motherly instinct hormones coming out of me. I didnt feel this way my whole pregnancy but now its closer to time...i just want to keep my baby to myself.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi girls,

Just to let you know I am still here and reading just not posting.

Snow - I hope your app goes well and you have an amazing trip.

Bex - I am well jel hope you are enjoying Greece. And I wanted to say you will be a great mum and it is really instinctive so don't worry about it or listen to anyone else!

Hands - omg I can't believe you are still waiting it out and the rashes sound a nightmare! Hope he is here soon.

Nic - sounds like you are doing great. I had such problems with BF and was in real pain with it and thought she wasn't getting enough milk because she was such a hungry horus so I was topping her up with formula, I ended up getting a private LC in and she said when they are that young they will always take a bottle even when not hungry partially because they don't understand their bodies and partially because you are force feeding them since they can't stop the flow of a bottle. I am exclusively BF now and since about week 8 it has been pain free wee hee. My DH still gives her to me telling me she is hungry at the slightest noise and she is 11 weeks today lol, I think that is just the way men are and I do think it is hard for them they don't get as much back as we do. One thing I have learnt is that is is not intuitive for men and they just don't quite get it so I just smile and ignore anything DH suggests bless him.

:hi: CH and Lisette.

I am loving being a mum so much more than I ever thought I would but it might be because she is a dream baby who rarely cries and has been STTN for weeks (although I have never been a great sleeper so I still wake a few times in the night lol). She just get more interactive and fun by the day 
And I am loving not working sooo much I don't think I will go back he he.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Mrs Bea! Sounds like everything is going splendidly for you!

Hands - How did the appt go? Haven't heard from you. Is it time?

Bex - Greece! Totally green with envy!! I bet you are having a great babymoon!

Nic - I got a good tea bag today!! May your light become a living universal light. 

Appt went well for me. Not much to report. Same old, same old. Hubby does have his SA on July 5th but I am actually quite scared about it. I am afraid they will find something wrong with him too and then we will have to contend to both of us having babymaking issues. Oh well - time will tell us soon at least.

Hubby's aunt is flying in to stay with us this weekend so that will be nice. She comes tomorrow so it'll be a busy weekend!! ;)


----------



## InHisHands

Well guys my doctor's appointment ended up being a 3 day stay. The doctors sent me home with a bunch of pills, a sore bum, and a baby. :haha:

When the doctor went to do an internal check at my appointment she accidently broke my water sending me into labor. My contractions started at 2pm on June 25 and i ended up giving birth to Dexter at 6:15pm. Only 4 hours!!!

My labor was very short but intense as he was back to back and i had front and back labor pain. The contractions were also back to back with only a few seconds inbetween.

I kept to my guns and had my natural birth, but i sure was screaming most of the time. The people could hear me all the way in the waiting room lol.

Dexter weighed in at 8lbs 7oz and 20 inches long. He's such a strong baby with a great personality. He can even lift his head for a few seconds.

I can honestly say that i'm so love with him... but whoever came up with the line that you forget the pains of labor afterwards is full of it :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Dexter6.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Hands. What a handsome fellow you got there. And he has a bit of blonde hair I see!! ;) Congrats girl!! Welcome to the world Dex! xoxo


----------



## NotNic

Wowee! Super congratulations Hands. Good on you for sticking with a natural birth especially a back to back one! They sure aren't a picnic! I felt like I had fireworks going off in my back. Who was with you in the end? How are you finding it? 

He's a handsome chap. Good work!!

Snow - fab teabag. Keep'em coming. I need wise words in my life. I totally love being a mummy, but there are times when I think it would be nice to have an hour to myself. Bf'ing is a hard slog and like all the girls in my NCT group say the worst bits are the challenges to feed and dealing with our husbands!! It's fair enough that mine works in a busy role and has an hr commute each way, but at least he can str awry from his desk for a breather. When Finlay is having an episode I can't just walk away. I thought hubby would come and relieve me fir the hour when he first comes in, but that doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow and Nic - Thanks Guys. In the end my mil, and my mother were in the room since only two were allowed. 
Oh and because things progressed so quickly they didnt turn off the camera during delivery so my hubby was able to at least hear everything (couldnt see cause of too many people standing in front of the camera lens).

I've been running off of 2 and 3 hours of sleep each night. It's not so much that he won't sleep but i have to wake him every 4 hours for BFing and he has had 2 episodes where he has started to turn blue and choke on his own amnio fluid/spit up and so now i just sit there listening to the monitor, unable to relax enough to sleep. It was worse when he was in the same room with me, i would just stand and hover. 
I really hope i can learn to get up and take care of his needs and then fall right back to sleep, because it hasn't happened yet.

We have been having issues with BFing. He rather just lay there and lick my nipple versus do any sucking so trying to get a good latch has been a struggle but he apparently is getting enough because he sure does poop a lot and never fusses about being hungry. In the mean time though, engorgement is no fun and i wish he would take a little more.

I think my biggest complaint though would have to be about my own body. I did receieve a 2nd degree tear and my poor muscles down there have been so traumatized that i have very little bladder control. I'll stand up and it will just come running out.. no controlling it. So i've resorted to wearing depends and having pads in the depends to change out. I'm doing kegals and hoping that in a few days i can get some bladder control back.


----------



## MrsBea23

Aw hands congratulations he is lovely. 
Wow I am so impressed with the natural delivery I ended up in theatre with forceps so not natural for me but after 16 hours of contractions they had to put me on an induction drip so I got an epidural then anyway as i was sooo tired don't know how I would of done it without ha ha. I had a catheter (sp?) for 24 hours and after that I have to admit I struggled with bladder control I would get as far as the toilet but would often pee on myself whilst trying to get my pants down lol, it gets better really quickly don't worry. I found if I went to the toilet before I needed to that helped loads as well, the midwife said my bladder was stretched and I wasn't feeling the urge early enough.
I hope he gets better at latching I am so glad I persevered with the BF it is sooo much easier than having bottles when you are out and about.

Snow - glad your appt went well and I hope hubby's SA comes back great. I really feel your time is near hang in there hun.

Nic - I used to feel like that about DH as well it does feel like so much work in the first few weeks but then we sat down and had a chat and he said it is really hard working all day and then coming home to have to work twice as hard (at least he acknowledged bringing up a baby is harder than work lol) as soon as he walks in the door so I used to give him an hour before having to help out with Ariana. Now she is no work at all and I don't ask him for any help he can have a cuddle but he doesn't need to help out at all. I promise in a few weeks it will be so much easier.


----------



## InHisHands

Bea - I'm sorry that your labor did not got even remotely as planned. That has to be so frustrating. Thank you for reassuring me though about the pee. It is getting better... now if the stupid stitches would get better!! lol

I soooooooooo badly wish my hubby was here. It's so hard doing all of this without him.

Currently i have one sore cracked, crusted nipple and the other one is doing just dandy... go figure LOL ... I have been waking dexter up at least every 4 hours to feed to establish my supply.. but quite frankly im at the point now that im ready for him to sleep as long as possible at night (even though its usually just 3 hours)... and keep waking him during the day since he has his days and nights mixed up.

Im also having issues with his cord. It's coming off already but the area underneath is not healed. A part of it has a thin red covering to it, but there is also a part of the belly button that is white and still fresh.

I called the hospital and they told me unless it looks like it has signs of infections such as puss or redness, or starts to bleed more than 2 inches in diameter, that it should be fine.

The dead cord smells rotten.... and im still just not convinced... Nic, Bea.. what were your experiences on this?


CH -- Vegas coming up soon?

Bex - How was Greece?

Lisette - How's the swelling and baby movements going? I really do miss pregnancy... such a special time.

Snow - Are you getting excited about your appointment coming up? I really hope you guys get good news.


----------



## snowflakes120

Glad you are able to get a free moment to check in Hands. Sounds like Dex is feeding and sleeping like a champ.

Had a nice busy weekend and have a busy week ahead. 

I got a copy of medical records from my current OBGYN to bring to the RE. I couldn't help but sneak around. I found that my lining last month was only 4.7 - it is supposed to be >8. I'm not even close. Clomid is known to thin the lining. Basically it means that even if an egg gets fertilized I have no plush cushy bed for my eggie to implant to. Since my m/c was due to not being implanted properly and I have super light periods - I think I figured out another clue to why we are not conceiving. I am pretty bummed because my Progesterone is finally under control but now I stumble upon this. I swear if it's not one thing it's another. Just another road block for us to overcome. From some research that I have done - Looks like they can put me on Estrogen supplements (yeahhh another stupid pill) and they can take me off Clomid and put me on Femara (which is basically like Clomid but doesn't have the same side effects) A friend told me it can be quite tricky to overcome a thin lining. So here's hoping for the best. 

From all the stress and/or Clomid/Prometrium I have gained like 6 pds in a few short months. It doesn't seem like alot but I am just barely 5'1" tall. So a little bit does alot to me - my pants are less than comfy currently. I went to yoga last week and am going again tomorrow night. With the upcoming medical bills that I will be incurring - I cannot go and buy a new wardrobe!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello Ladies!!

Back from holiday and fully rested and relaxed. The weather was lovely, and it was great having our own pool at the villa for cooling off! Ate lots of gorgeous greek food, and hardly did anything at all - bliss!

What fab news to come back to..... CONGRATULATIONS Hands!! And little Dexter is an absolute cutie!! My husband was reading over my shoulder when I logged on last night and he said what a cute little baby! You must be very proud :happydance::happydance:

Bea - so exciting to hear from you, and lovely to know that you are checking in on us. Sounds like you are settling into motherhood just fine. You're leading the way for all of us! 

Snow - aw hun, I feel for you so much, but if nothing else then it sounds like you are learning lots about the way your body works and that can only be a good thing. I'm with Bea, I'm sure there is good news coming for you soon.

CH - have you got any updates for us??

Nic - how are you and little Finlay doing? I am trying to prepare myself for how much work it will be when baby comes along (less than 3 months to go now!) but I think no matter what I read or hear about it will come as a shock. OH will only have been in his new job for a couple of months by then, so I'm trying not to expect too much from him in the beginning.....I'm sure I wont be saying that in October!

Lisette - you are next!! :thumbup:

So know I have 7 weeks left at work, and cannot wait to finish!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Sounds like you had a fab vaca in Greece! A private pool too - very posh!

Got a new fav tea bag saying today - this one I'm saving - it's so fitting for me to keep positive!! : When the mind is backed by will, miracles happen.


----------



## Srbjbex

Love the saying Snow - I will remember that one!!

Happy Independence Day for all the American mid-August Ladies!


----------



## NotNic

Snow - what a fabulous mantra! Definitely a keeper! I'm so pleased that you read that report. I know that it is another hurdle, but at least it's another thing that you can tackle head on and it explains why the clomid isn't doing exactly what it should do. 

Bea - Great to hear from you. It seems like everything is going really well for you.

Bex - Glad you had a great holiday. I'm soo jealous! In terms of being prepared, I really don't think you can be! :) I would recommend that you book in some hair appointments and pedicures etc. before baby arrives. Get some pampering in while you can. I have to ask myself if I've brushed my teeth these days! ;) If there is anything I can help you with - how tos / where to get stuff etc. let me know. I would completly recommend you buy a copy of The Wonder Weeks book for when baby is here. (You too Hands. It's a US book written by Dutch doctors). It really helps explain development milestones and it's fascinating. The day to day stuff just comes. You pick up the hints your baby makes and you know when it's hungry etc.

Hands - How are you finding Dexter's latch on? Is he still licking? I find that Finlay does that a lot and I've adapted the cradle hold (check you tube) and hold my breast and slightly squeeze it to make it a more pointed shape and that helps with the latch. Do get yourself some lanisol cream to help with the cracks. Mine took ages to heal. 

I let Finlay sleep for as long as he wants. I don't fight the routine he's set himself! :haha: I write down what he does and use that to set my day out. I'm at the stage now when my nipples tingle when it's time for a feed. It's like my body knows! I never wake Finlay at night. We both wake at the time he needs to feed. Occasionally I will do a dream feed with a bottle if it's a big gap since he's fed. Dexter will strat cluster feeding around 3 weeks and you'll probbaly become engorged, so don't worry too much about your supply. As long as you are doing a reasonable amount of bf'ing your supply will be there. You could also express if you need too, and you can freeze your milk so someone else can do the feeds if you have friends or relatives staying. Cordwise Finlay's fell off at Day 4/5. It was a bit pink and weepy and I was told to keep it dry and let the air get to it and it cleared up nicely. If there is any smell then it definitely is infected. I would take him to the hospital and get them to dress it and give him some antiobiotics. Trust your gut instinct.

Lisette and CH - Hope you are both well girlies. xxx

Lisette - How are you feeling? xx

CH - Hello love xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi girls,

Hands - I meant to say that I have a movement monitor so if it doesn't detect movement/breathing for 15 seconds it goes off (I often forget to turn it off when I pick her up so it goes off a lot lol). It is without a doubt my best buy and has given me total peace of mind about her sleeping and would totally reccomend them.
As for the cord Ariana's was super smelly as it rotted off but when it came off at day 8 or so it was perfect so I wouldn't worry about the stinky smell.

Snow - Loving the tea bag that is fab. That is such a shame about your lining can't you take progesterone to increase that? Or as I have mentioned before but wouldn't want to push it on anyone baby aspirin. You are being so strong hun I am so impressed by your positivity.
And I totally understand about putting on a couple of pounds when we are only 5 1 big :hugs:

Bex - so pleased you had a good trip. I bet you can't wait for maternity. 

Nic - Sounds like you have it all under control and loving it, so pleased for you.

:hi: Ch and Lisetre


----------



## NotNic

Hands - listen to Bea then, as I guess it sounds like it's normal but don't feel bad about checking with a dr if you're not happy. I also have the same / similar monitor as Bea. Mines the Angelcare movement sensor. I'm constantly forgetting to switch the monitor off too and having to leg it back to the bedroom to switch it off before it wakes hubby.


----------



## InHisHands

The rotten part came off and he doesnt stink... it is a little bit weepy but is trying to form a soft scab... it isnt red... he isnt acting any differently, so i think things will be okay with his cord.

As far as feeding on demand... ive decided to feed on demand at night.. which is allowing me to sleep 5 to 6 hours a night ... albiet 2 hours here, 3 hours there..... and keep feeding him 2 to 3 hours during the day.. often times waking him up. It seems to work for us, which is what is important.

Nic & Bea - Im not looking forward to cluster feeding.... what should i expect?

Bex - Thanks for your kind words. We love him. Im so glad that you got to go on vacation. I cant wait till my hubby gets back so we can go somewhere ... even if we have to drag all of dexter's stuff with us.

Lisette - How you getting along?

Snow - Ugh! Weight issues stink. Try to relax hon though i know it is so hard to. Your time will come... we just dont know when and that's the hard part.

Ch.. Vegas?!


----------



## snowflakes120

Y'all need to change your pregnancy statuses (sp?)!!! I do not know the grammatical way of writing that...

Bea - Happy to see you posting again! I am still taking the Progesterone in my LP and I started baby aspirin 2 months ago... I don't know what to think. I started drinking Pomegranate Juice which is especially nasty but will drink it if it helps. Thanks hun for the compliment - I really have more bad days then I let on on here truthfully. I like to think of myself as strong but in all honestly my hope and positive are fading quite fast at this point. I think you and Nic have convinced me that I will need a movement monitor when the time come for me the register. 

Hands - That really is the hard part is not knowing! I am so impatient! Hooray for pretty belly button for Dex. When will hubby be back? Do you still have your company?

Nic - Sounds like Finlay has a good schedule down for you! Wonderful news!

Lisette - Hope all is well!! 

CH - Wish you would check in!! 

Hubs has his SA today. I hope it doesn't take long to get results. I'd like to have them for the RE/FS appt in about 2 weeks or so. I am reallllllly hoping for excellent outcome but am a bit nervous because we haven't been getting good news regarding my fertility in quite a while so... I guess I won't be too in shock if it comes back as bad.

We had a great 4th of July. Had friends over and went to fireworks at our Whitewater Rafting Center. It was really nice. But back at work for today and then off to Charleston for 4 days tomorrow. Will be nice!


----------



## InHisHands

I still have "company" until next week... and hubby will be back sometime between christmas and valentines.

Nic - I've been doing the cradle and cross cradle hold. He hates the football hold so that one has been crossed off the list... and im afraid of falling asleep while laying down with him and ending u smoothering him.. so i havent tried that one either. I have one nipple is that sore and cracked and im using that cream on it faithfully.... but the other nipple seems fine. Go figure. BTW - i hate it when dexter plays with his "food" it sometimes takes a good 10 o 15 minutes fighting him to latch on correctly because he just wants to play and so you pull him away and he screams... and so you try again and he just plays... argh.


----------



## InHisHands

Here are two more pics of dex. I promise not to flood the page with pics of him though... :D
 



Attached Files:







SL730415.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3









SL730419.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NotNic

Snow I'm hoping that the appointment went well for you and hubby. Don't worry about being down. No one is expecting you to be positive all of the time. We're here for you rain or shine xx

Hands - cluster feeding is when they concentate feeds in a smallish period of time so it feels like you are constantly feeding. Evening cluster feeding appears to be most common but Finlay does his in the morning or late afternoon. The worse if it is over in a couple of days so if you do find that Dex does this then just bear that in mind. Feeding does settle down. Finlay fights me if I'm not quick enough he punches me and thrashes round. Just keep reattaching him. Eventually he will get the hang of it.

Keep those photos coming! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Great pics Hands - I love seeing photos of little Dexter! :)

Snow -I hope the appointment went well and that you are managing to stay positive, but like Nic said, dont feel like you have to be positive all the time.:hugs: let us know when you get the results.

Bea - you're right I cannot wait for mat leave to start. 17th August is my last day which means I have 6 weeks left at work. Definitely ready to finish!

Glad its the weekend tomorrow - despite Tuesday being my first day back at work since my hliday it has been an unexpectedly busy week! Have nothing at all planned for the weekend (beyond a mound of holiday ironing) but I dont think the weather is going to be up to much anyway. I think I will be watching a lot of Wimbledon!


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh and third trimester for me today! :)


----------



## NotNic

Yay Bex!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - yay for third tri and yay for the weekend.

Hands - aw lovely pics Hun. For me cluster feeding lasted from about week 2 to week 11 and back to it now with the 3 month growth spurt. Ariana is a massive eater though and doubled her weight in 10 weeks going from 9th to 50th centile. She cluster fed at night from about 6 to 11 and sometimes later. I would just lie in bed and feed while watching telly. 
Also my left nipple still gets a bit sore at times now, I think it is smaller than the right. Also be careful with the cream and cracked nipples it can cause thrush which trust me is something you really don't want to get.

Snow - I hope you hubby's SA went well. Hun I can imagine you have lots of down days but you are definitely coping well with it big :hug:

Nic - I have the angelcare as well it is awesome. My other fab things are the madela swing ( I have about 50oz of milk in the freezer lol) and the angelcare nappy bin. A's fab thing is her bear mobile she loves it and can watch it for hours.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - we love you and are there for you through all the ups and downs.

Bea - How does the cream cause thrush? I've never heard of that before... makes me a little worried now. BTW it isnt so much that my nipple is cracked as much as it had a blister or two that popped... either way OUCH lol

Bex - Congrats hon!!! Can't wait till your little man is here.


----------



## NotNic

Hands I think it's because it keeps the area moist and that gives a good breeding ground from bacteria. I wear breast pads to keep my nipples dry and the avent shields (the plastic ones like big shells) helped drain excess milk away and kept my nipples protected and ventilated.


----------



## MrsBea23

As Nic said hands. I wouldn't stress about it but just be careful. 
I had really bad cracking and scabs and things, even the midwives were a bit shocked lol but that might be why I got it.


----------



## InHisHands

thats good to know. i use nursing pads too. both nipples are now tender due to a two day growth spurt but the real gut wrenching pain from the popped blisters is finally gone.

Typically dex will let me sleep 3 hours, nurse, 2 hours, nurse, 1 hour, get ready for the day, nurse increments at night. So i dont think that's too bad. I will be happy for a time though when we could cut out one of those awakenings so i could get a longer stretch of sleep.

Today we are planning on taking him on a trip about an hour away from home. Its my birthday and i want to eat at a place that just isnt found here. I'm taking two people so i have 4 extra helping hands.... and so hopefully the trip will be a sucess.

It's amazing how fast they change and grow. My baby boy is growing up.... and momma isnt quite ready for it. He doesnt fit into newborn stuff anymore... spitting up more, learning to latch better, showing signs of wanting to scoot and turn over.... soon he'll be out the door leaving momma behind.

How is everyone else getting along? Vacations, doc appointments and results, nurseries, frustrations, complaints, tips, and etc?


----------



## NotNic

Happy birthday Hands! :flower: Hope you're having a great day. 

Bea my nipples were a sorry state too. My mw insisted I took at least 24 hours off feeding and expressed instead to give my nipples a chance to heal. It took nearly 3 weeks for the cracks to heal and that was using nipple shields. In the early days he would still make me bleed with them on! 

It sounds like you're doing brilliantly Hands. A real natural. xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Love new Dex pics. Any other ladies want to share baby pics!!! Or a bump pic???

Hands - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Hope you are enjoying your special night out!!

We are back from a lovely Vaca! It was really great to spend alone time with hubby. We had a wonderful time. We did tons of things and ate great seafood - my fav! Took lots and lots of pics too. 

Best news is: Hubby's SA came back as "perfectly normal". We just have to deal with my issues. So I am soo thrilled and feel like a load has been taken off my back. Got a + OPK today so should OV soon. And 2 weeks til RE appt!


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy Birthday for yesterday Hands - hope you had a wonderful day!!!

Tonight I have my first antenatal class with NCT - really looking forward to it! And Snow, I am definitely due a bump pic so will upload one soon!


----------



## InHisHands

snow - yay for youerresults with hubby and your positive opk!!

Thank you all for your birthday wishes... it went well.

I think for about the past week Dex has been cluster feeding. He used to feed 15-20 on each breast... now he tends to take only one... for 10 to 30 minutes... but wants to feed every hour for 3 or 4 hours.. and then goes back to longer stretches again. Happens about every 12 hours. Is that what you have experience Nic and Bea?


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - That is fab news yay and yay for + opk, I so hope this is the month for you.

Bex - How was your NCT? I had a great group and we do loads together which is really awesome.

Hands - Happy birthday, how was you evening. Ariana used to feed for hours with maybe a 10 min break every now and then but it turns out most of it was comfort sucking, the LC said once I couldn't hear her swallowing anymore then I could take her off and that was fantastic advise it cut her feeding down to about 20 mins out of 90 instead of 80 out of 90 that was at 6 weeks though.

Nic - Your BF journey sounds very like mine I took days off and expressed due to the pain, used nipple shields tried everything and we finally got there and I became pain free at 8 weeks whoop whoop.
I wish they told you all this before the birth lol.

Does anyone know how to add photos from an iPhone?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey you guys :flower:

Sooo happy to come on and read all your wonderful news!!!!

Hands happy belated bday and what a beautiful little gift you have! He is precious :cloud9:

Snow awesome news from H's SA:thumbup: I hope only the beggining of wonderful news for you sweetie!!!

I miss all you girls tons and hope to be back on and chatting very soon! Been a rough time for me...trianing a new person at work so no personal time on the net and nights I'm totally exhausted from the day and no sleep at night really :( Extremely sore and swollen these days....only a 2more weeks of work though after tmmr! PHEW! Also had a bad infection under an old root canal so been on antibiotics and in the end had the tooth pulled and the roots with only no adrenalin anesthetic which for the record DOESN"T WORK :dohh: Baby is doing good though thank God....measuring 10days ahead! Posting a new bump pic for you ladies and I promise I'm still stalking when I can and love to see new pics from you all as well! Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

My birthday was very nice.. the last nice day that i have had. Since Dex has hit 2 weeks old he has developed what looks like colic. That is what the doc says anyways. He is very gassy and from around 6pm-midnight each night its a constant pattern of breastfeed, vomit, severe gas pains, calm down and fall asleep 5-20 minutes, wake up screaming to breastfeed again. It's a vicous cycle and momma has gotten no sleep. My milk supply takes a hit in the mornings as im too tired and he's too tired to nurse after our nights. I fall asleep holding him and wake up to me letting go and almost dropping him. I can't function like this.

I took him to the ER today to get rehydrated and thats when the doc says she thinks he has colic and that it should go away in a few weeks and the good news is that i already have one week down. But i thought colic lasted till 3 months. Nic, didnt you say Finlay has colic? Any suggestions? I broke down today and expressed some milk to put into the fridge so that my mother can feed him once tonight so i can get some sleep. 

You are suppose to wait 4 weeks before introducing a nipple.. but im no good to him after a certian point at night and i can't take it anymore. Introducing one at 3 weeks is just gonna have to be good enough :( I feel like an awful mother.

Last night at 12 30... after dealing with the constant struggle pattern stated above i just stood there at his door way. He's screaming in his crib, and im just standing there crying as i lost all hope. My mother came in and said she would take him for a bit...and i laid there balling my eyes out on my bed as i heard him screaming on the baby monitor.


----------



## NotNic

Huge hugs Hands. Colic is evil! It turns dream babies into nightmares. Colic can last until baby is weaned but most of it eases once their digestive system matures. I'd suggest taking Dexter to a pharmacy and asking for something to help brung the wind up. We use infacol drops which took sone time to work, but now Finlay is much calmer. He cries only during wind episodes rather than for hours on end. Baby massage can help relieve gas by getting things moving - clockwise rubs on the tummy and cycling their legs are the best. Also if I sit on a sofa with my knees up and then prop him up with his back against my legs and his feet on my tummy that gets the wind going. Try giving Dexter a warm bath and laying a warm flannel across his tummy. That helps calm them too. To stop them being sick I raise the crib mattress up with towels in the head end so he's not completly flat and hold him upright after feeding. I also wind Finlay frequently rather than spend ages trying to get burps out. I put him down and try again when he's calmer. Apart from that you just have to ride it out, take regular breaks (they feed off our stress and make themselves more stressed) and remember it WILL get better. Finlay was brilliant this week and I spent my days beaming. Don't worry about the nipple thing. I gave Finlay a bottle on day 2 and he's not had any nipple confusion. In the uk you can get teats that mimic the nipple and have anticolic designs. It's definietly worth investing in a few.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh man Hands. Many hugs to you. Sending you lots of strength vibes your way!! Has the Dr. recommended Gripe Water? It is all natural. I remember my cousin using it when she was having the same exact problems with her baby and found it to be a god send. It is worth a shot. I believe you can get it pretty much at any Walgreens, CVS or natural food store in the baby section.


----------



## NotNic

Snow - I forgot to say yay for hubby's results. Also I've been doing the maths and won't you be close to having a birthday baby if this is your month?! Ah so hoping it is for you. Xxx

CH - how's things for you lovely? Missing you xx


----------



## InHisHands

hey girls dex update: So since the hosptial really didnt provide any help i decided to look online. There is this website that lists 20 ways to survive colic/gas pains.

On it was several things that i have tried, but some i hadnt yet. I changed a few things i was doing and last night he slept like he used to!!! I really hope that it wasnt a fluke that it will continue to work.

I have tried a lot of your suggestions nic. The heating pad, baths (he hates them right now), bicycling, and massages... but none of those worked :( What seems to work for him though is an elevated crib, gas relief drops, burping every 5 minutes of eating with head elevated, and holding him 10-20 minutes in a vertical postion after each meal. Even with that he will get fussy with some additional burps... but its not a constant crying and throwing up session... phew! Thank you for all your suggestions... its amazing how a few simple changes can make a world of difference!

Snow - i've thought about gripe water and if things dont continue to get better, it will definately be something i try. BTW - are you symptom spotting this month?


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh Hands!! Sending you so much love and hugs - try and stay strong and always remember that none of this is your fault, and it will all end eventually. I can't offer any tips I am afraid but I hope you manage to find a solution that works soon! 

Snow- how is this cycle going for you?? And it really can't be long until your appointment now.

Lisette - great to hear from you! not long left for you now, and you look absolutely great in your picture! And only 2 weeks left at work - that is going to absolutely fly by! Have you got some nice things planned for when you finish?

Bea - my NCT class was really great. There were 7 other couples there who were all lovely, and there are some people there who I relaly think we will end up seeing a lot after bubs is born. Both me and OH agree that it is definitely worth the money. 

Nic - Hope all is well with you - are you going to be affected much by all the Olympic disruption or are you far removed from that now? I am really looking forward to the olympics. I have some tickets to the athletics and to the canoeing so cant wait for that. I only wish I was on maternity leave a littel earlier so I could have watched more on the telly!

CH - we miss you!!! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Glad you had a great class! Will be in my appt in exactly 1 week. It's 7/23 @ 1pm. 

Nic - Thanks hun about hubby! I'm thrilled! FF says if we conceive this cycle I would be due 4/3. So a kinda b-day baby! It would be nice as I will be 33 next year which is quite scary to me! 

Hands - Don't even have any Sx's to spot!


----------



## InHisHands

Well.. im still not quite ready for it, but i introduced the bottle (expressed milk) to my baby boy today. I let grandma give it to him and he fussed at her for a good 10 to 15 minutes... but then took the whole bottle in 5 minutes. She forgot to burp him and he got a tummy ache and that was a pain.. but hopefully that means he'll take a bottle.

After wards he acted as if he was still hungry (though he couldnt have been) and i think he just wanted to know that mommy and her breasts were still there. I was able to make him wait 1hr 45 minutes before he decided to fuss enough that i fed him again.

Im hoping to make his 4th feed (around noon) and his last feed (around 11pm) each day bottle feeds.... i can't handle the 11 oclock feeding. My nipples are on fire, im being awaken in my heaviest sleep period after having zero to 1 or 2 hours of sleep... and im grumpy and he's fussy and alert and it's not a fun time or good combo. I get short with him really quick. It's the only feeding that i just can't tolerate. I can do the 1am and the 4am feeding just fine. So im hoping by doing a bottle and having less stress on my body and a quicker feed... that the 11 o clock feed will be more tolerable.

I just sat there as she fed him feeling like i lost my little boy forever LOL Its gonna be a hard road for me to let go as he grows up.

I hope i havent sabatoged my milk supply by introducing expressed milk at 3 weeks and etc... but worse case.. my milk dries up, and he refuses the breasts and we end up buying formula. It's not the end of the world... though its not what we had planned.


----------



## NotNic

You won't have Hands. You are feeding really regularly and you are expressing so you're not missing the number of feeds, just altering the timing. Soon you'll find Dexter will naturally drop feeds and you can try to work it so you are missing the ones he is feeding from the bottle. Now we've increased formula to 3 feeds I have noticed when he's fussy he's less keen on the breast, but I try not to force it and offer it when he's more settled. He then will feed nicely. I don't envisage going past 12 weeks, so Im not worried if he starts prefering the bottle. I find when I feed him with a bottle he makes eye contact (which he doesn't with bf) and snuggles in like he does when I feed him, so I feel just as close if not more so than with bf'ing. 

Snow - so looking forward to your bfp. :)

Bex - Now we've moved the Olympics won't really affect us. My office is in the Wharf , but I won't need to go in. Hubby will find that his train service is messed up, but then our train company doesn't need an excuse to be rubbish:) Rather excitingly Finlay and I saw the Olympic torch today, so we got in the spirit of things with flag waving and patriotic tops. The sunshine came out too and I have a pink arm! My SIL is dancing in the opening ceremony so we are excited for her. I didn't apply for any tickets but hubby is seeing a few bits with his brother.

Lisette - pregnancy suits you love. How many weeks are you off before due date?

I'm so glad that you are having a little relief from colic. Finlay hated baths until c. 4 weeks and he now loves them and we bathe him nightly as part of his bedtime routine.


----------



## NotNic

Grr I can't edit properly on the iPhone. That last bit was obviously meant for Hands! :)


----------



## InHisHands

i agree lisette you look gorgeous.

dex and i have an appointment today to see if we have thrush. BF is so painful.. the LC thinks its more than a latch issue doe to being on fire and having stabbing pains. i made the apt with the same doc that did the infertility testing.... so that should be fun to see him with baby in arms.


----------



## InHisHands

Good news no thrush... bad news... still sore nipples.

Nic... dex doesnt like bottles so far... we are trying a different brand today. He hasnt learned to use his tongue to block the flow and chokes on it. I didnt realize you hadnt planned on breastfeeding for a year and etc. I plan on weaning dex at 6 months. I wish i was more successful in introducing the bottle. Any tips?

Bea - how are you doing with feeding? How long do you plan on BF for? Have you introduced bottles?

Bex - how many weeks of work dear?

Snow - im still hoping for a BFP for you.


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news on the no thrush Hands. I would just keep trying out bottles til he finds one he likes. Isn't there supposed to be a bottle or a nipple that have flow control or something like that?? (I really have no clue what I am talking about!! - I have yet to research this type of stuff!!)

P.S. 1st symptom to spot today. Heartburn after lunch. FX!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hmmm I was sure I had written a post in the last couple of days i must not of posted it, strange.

Lisette - not long now until mat leave woo hoo. Glad you are getting on well.

Snow - I was 33 when I got my BFP I am sure it will be a lucky year for you as well.

Bex - I had 7 other couples in my group as well. I keep in touch with all of them although some more than others. We are actually all meeting at mine tomorrow to try and do our own baby sensory since we didn't enjoy the class so much. Baby massage was awesome though I would totally reccomend that. 
I really couldn't of gotten through the first few weeks without them, just knowing others are in exactly the same position and being able to meet up was a real relief so pleased you have a good group.

Hands - that is great news it's not thrush. I plan to exclusively BF until I wean at 5.5/6 months and then see, I might keep one feed up after that.
I don't know if you want to know this but I had that burning pain/nipples sticking to bra pain until 8 weeks but then one day it was just perfect. I think her mouth was just to small before that and it was also about then she started sleeping 10 hours a night so no more night feeds which probably helped.
I was giving her formula at the start due to pain but I stopped that after about 6 weeks and started EBF so don't worry you can always cut the bottles out if you feel like it later.
I will sometimes give her a bottle of expressed milk just to be sure she still takes it (I express every day and freeze it) but generally it is just hassle to take a bottle out with me so I just BF all the time, like in Sunday we where dropping into a friends for an hour but ended up being there for 5 hours but if I wasn't BF I wouldn't of had enough milk with me to stay out that long, so it's just laziness really lol.

:hi: Nic and CH if you are reading.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks for the bump love girls :hugs:

Snow hunni chart is looking great & HB was my one constant & first symptom for both my BFP cycles! Everything crossed for ya! I'm 33 as well so definate good luck :)

Hands very happy to hear no thrush but sorry to hear still such nipple pain! Eeekkk scares the bejesus out of me I gotta be honest! Lots of strength ur way girl, sounds like u are holding up amazing with all the obstacles ur facing :hugs:

Nic & Bea sooo wonderful to hear how well ur LO's are doing :) Can we get some new pics pllleeaassee mommies :cloud9:



Bex not too long for u now either! Getting excited? I'm counting the moments ...I'm sssoooo done with work now! I'm hoping ill have a nice 4weeks off, the first 3 home alone with just naps & baby journalling, online albums, extra room decor, some daycare calls ect...easy stuff :) My mom comes back home (she works abroad) on aug.18th so then ill have company & someone to cook all my fav's :) Do you have new bump or nursery pics for us Bex? Ill try & post here from my phone so u guys can see the new Etsy wall decals we put up :cloud9:

Ch :wave: hope ur doing ok hun!


----------



## Srbjbex

Wow - your nursery looks amazing Lisette! Yep i am excited about finishing work - only 4 weeks left now. Glad I am finishin 6 weeks before my EDD, even though the pregnancy is going really fine, I can feel myself slowing down and get tired towards the end of the day

Bea - Baby massage is defineintly something I would like to do once bubs is here so its nice to hear that you thought is was really good. Something else I am keen to do is swimming with baby, but I'm not sure at what age they are able to start doing swimming... do you know / go swimming?

Snow - woop woop woop for a symptom spot!! I never had heartburn at all before I was pg so definitely seems like a good symptom to me! it iwill be testing time for you again before you know it. 

Hands - a friend of mine whose baby had colic tried every bottle under the sun and they found the only ones he would take from were the cheapo ones from the pound shop!! I guess you try anything and everything! Oh and good news on no thrush! :happydance:

Nic - we missed the Olympic torch when it was in the Midlands as that is when we were in corfu - sounds like you and Finlay had a lovely time though. I do think 2012 is a good year to be born - everyone in the UK will always remember 2012!

CH :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Beautiful nursery Lisette! 

Bex - I love the swimming idea! How cool! I love to swim! 

I have some very exciting news! My progesterone level was 52!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!! It is usually around 20. It can mean a few things. 
1. I am pg!
2. I ovulated 2 or more eggs
3. The medicine worked great

Truthfully, I am hoping for an all 3 combo. That I am PG with twins bc the medicine worked! Haha! Wishful thinking. Just hope my lining is nice and thick for implantation!! I am trying not to be too over positive about the number but I can't help it. I am ecstatic right now! How will I find the courage to hold off til Sunday on testing! OMG girls! Oh yea and my chart is looking pretty spectacular if I do say so myself!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - this has just given me a MASSIVE boost to the end of the working day!!!! Fingers crossed this is it for you - things are definitely looking good! Im sending you loads of 'thick lining' vibes :haha: hahahaha


----------



## Srbjbex

Oooo. just noticed Im a squash...when did that happen :haha:


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG SNOW :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I'm holding my breath with ya! Chart looking AMAZING!!!!! Why do we gotta wait for Sunday girl????

Congrats on the squash Bex...amazing how time fly's at certain points :)


----------



## MrsBea23

OMG snow that is soooooo exciting it has to be a BFP for sure, I am keeping everything crossed for you. Just soooo exciting.

Lisette - I love love your nursery. Have you got a name yet? How did you post a pic from your phone?

Bex - I have signed up for waterbabies which is all around the UK but it doesnt start until August so excited for it though. A few of the other girls from NCT have taken their wee ones and they live swimming. A loves the bath so I would say she will love swimming.


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - Your nursery looks very classy. Oh and don't worry about the nipple pain lisette. Yes it can be bad, mine just flat out sucks... but im so glad that i chose to BF despite the pain set backs. It's worth the pain girl. The LC showed me a different type of latch to use yesterday and i already feel an improvement in the pain level. It does get better.


Snow - Oh i sure do hope this is it, but you are right, even if it isnt... it means good news!!!!! Oh Yay!!! Im so excited for you!!!

Bex - im using a cheaper brand right now and i like it better than the expensive one too.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - I'm chart stalking.....still looking AMAZING!


----------



## snowflakes120

I know Bex. I am super happy about how my chart looks. Def think it's turning out to be triphasic. Tomorrow is the true temp test though. Last month I had some slight climbing temps but then on 10dpo it had a big drop. 

Girls, I am so scared of getting excited. I am so scared of getting my heart broken with a BFN. I've honestly been so sad lately - it feels good to be happy and hopeful for once. I am scared that if I get a BFN then I will be ultimately disappointed and super hurt. So I am trying my best to contain my excitement and thinking that this is it. I have absolutely no symptoms which worries me - I know I had at least heartburn and my boobs hurt at this time with my 1st BFP. It just seems odd that I don't have any symptoms at all because my Progesterone is so high I would think that I would feel some sort of something. I don't know what to think. Just trying to not get too hopeful but remain somewhat positive at the same time. If that makes sense.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow -- keep your chin up.. the only symptom i had was the sign of maybe a cold coming on... with extra mucas but no cough. Then the day before my period was suppose to come i had some light cramps and the spotting just like normal. I had spotting for 3 days and finally broke down and tested. You can be pregnant without a lot of early symptoms. I really hope thats the case for you.


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow I hope the weekend is going quickly for you. I didn't have any symptoms and I had the easiest pregnancy possible so hopefully it will be the same for you.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well girls. I tested BFN. I'm devastated. I just want to give up. I can't do this anymore. :cry: Since I have waited 7/8 weeks for the RE appt - I still plan on going on Monday but my heart really isn't in it. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## InHisHands

aaaawwww snow :( its still early hon.


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh no Hun you poor thing big big hugs. I am still going to hope it is a late positive xx


----------



## NotNic

Snow keep waiting honey. Im still so hopeful for you. I had a BFN the cycle I fell pregnant. I had zero symptoms, tested got a BFN, then that night I got spotting so I thought AF was on it's way... then nothing. Because I didn't want another BFN I waited a whole week to test again and finally got my BFP. Symptoms wise I was actually more hungry and thirsty than usual, but I felt fine, and it's only looking back that I could pick up on that.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Snow hunni lots of love ur way tonight :hugs: I know how bad it must suck but don't count yourself out just yet girl, chart is looking awesome still!xoxo


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the kind words girls. I love you guys!

I woke up at 4:30am with the worst stomach ache. I threw up about an hour later. I had to temp a half hour later at 6 so I think that is why my temp is raised. I feel so incredibly sick still. I'm not too sure if it's the flu, something I ate (even though hubby had same thing) or if it's morning sickness. I feel disgusting though....


----------



## InHisHands

lol... well you wanted a symptom.... even though morning sickness isn't the greatest one to have. I sure hope that is what this is snow. My fingers are crossed!!


----------



## MrsBea23

OMG snow it has to be surely!


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh Snow - I am keeping everything crossed that it was just to early for a BFP to show. Everything is looking so good!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, it was def the flu. I had a horrible fever last night and again this AM. I go for my RE appt in a few more hours. I also tested with a FRER today on 12dpo and BFN. So I think I am def out this cycle. Oh well - not surprised - just extremely disappointed as I really did think that this was going to be it with my higher progesterone level and my chart looking nice. I will update after my appt and let you guys know what my next plan will be.


----------



## Srbjbex

Massive hugs and really hope that the appointment goes will. Let us know :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

aww snow.... :( Keep us updated on your appointment... im curious in what the docs have to say.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww snow I'm soo sorry hunni :( Keeping my prayers up for you! xxx

How's everyone doing today? Super heat wave here and I'm about ready to melt!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well girls. I am super confused and my head is swimming with info. I talked to the RE for a hour. Basically, they are recommending me to do an IUI with Femara, mid-cycle ultrasound and Ovridel (a shot that will make me OV within 24-36 hours after injection). I don't know what to make of all of it. I don't know if I'm ready. For 1 cycle the procedure costs $1,200 and that doesn't include the meds which will be about another $200. I'm pretty upset even though I kinda expected this. It's hard because hubby only works part-time and goes to school full time and we pay cash for his tuition. It's hard. I don't know what to do. I just to give up. I don't think I can do anymore of this. Plus, knowing that my baby was made at a dr's office and not from our love is the hardest pill to swallow. I just don't know anymore. Sorry for being such a downer.


----------



## MrsBea23

Aw Hun sorry to hear this is what they have recommended.

Remember when I went to California last year well we where staying with DH's cousin and his wife (second marriage) and they where going through IUI when we where there (she is 40). 
I think they tried it about 3 times (she is a state prosecutor so great benefits) and it didn't work for her. When we where there I told her about my accupuncture and pills and potions and things but didn't think much of it. 
Well in March they rang us to say she was pregnant and had done it naturally just with accupuncture (even though I think they thought I was a bit of a hippy with it all when i first told them lol). 
They had been trying for a while before getting IUI as well but managed naturally in the end.

I know you have been trying for a long time now (i cant even begin to understand how hard that is) but if it was me I think I would hold off for maybe a couple more months and keep trying (easy for me to say now though) but I feel from your post that you are not that keen and I think that is your instinct, I honestly believe you are so close and it will happen soon.

One other thing to think about is how upset you would be if you did IUI and it didn't work would that be worse than 4 or 5 more months of trying, only you know what is best Hun.

Big big :hugs:


----------



## NotNic

Its so tricky Snow, but I'd agree with Bea. I don't feel from your post that it sounds like you guys are ready for that. There s a woman in my group who conceived through IVF but she took 4 yrs to get to that point as she wanted to explore every option first. You have been so patient Snow. Do you think you can keep going with the meds you are on? Surely your high progesterone levels suggest they have worked out the best medicine levels for you? Whatever you decide I think you are amazing. xxx

Hands - how's Dexter's colic and feeding? Breast feeding has become so much easier in the last fortnight and if I wanted to bf long term I'm at the point where I can see the light and can see how it would be possible. I do find it easier when I'm out now. Even though it is easier I'm beginning to feel like I would like my body back and I'm craving a bit of structure to my day. On demand feeding does make it tricky when we have commitments as I have to either take him off before he's finished or be constantly late Also because Finlay predominantly has breast milk I don't feel like I can just go out and leave hubby to it. I get frustrated when hubby just does what he wants without having to time feeds etc. Finlay is also a hungry boy so I'm pretty sure that I will begin weaning him quite early. Depending on how my milk supply is I may keep to one or two feeds a day, but we'll see.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow I am so sorry that the appointment has made you sad :hugs::hugs: I think I would tend to agree with the others in that your head doesnt seem to be in the right mindset at the moment to consider IUI at this point. Don't rush into any decisions and put yourself through something you are not ready for. Bea's point is a good one - try and consider which would be the most upsetting for you, a few more months of trying or failed IUI?

Maybe say, lets keep going until Christmas to see if it can happn naturally and if not then consider the IUI. At least that way you have a few months to build up to the idea (and save up too). Dont know anything about acupuncture, but may be worth exploring. 

Loads of hugs and cuddles :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

snow - though im glad the docs still have options or you... i agree dont take them till your ready. we love you and support you with whatever decision you make.

nic - i love the bond i have feeding dex by breast. when i give him a bottle he just looks at me like ive done him wrong. i love expressing too but with feedings every 2 to 3 hours... with each feeding taking about an hour and needing to wait an hour after to express.... well it just doesnt get done as much as i would like.

My right nipple has been knawed and bitten to the point that i can't really let him feed or expess it. I have tried letting him feed off the left and express the right, but he wants both breasts for each meal. ugh! i'm horrible... because its only been a month and im already craving to have my body back and more of a schedule. you have last a whole month more than me.

I really wanted to make it to 6 months before starting to wean him on the breast and introduce formula.. but as time goes on i think reality is setting in that im gonna have to use formula. In fact i would have by now, but with him being colicy i hate to introduce a new substance to his intestines before 3 months.... but at this rate i might have to.

How did Finlay handle it? How does their poop change with them being part formula and part breastfed? Does the formula help them sleep longer at night?


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks ladies for all the advice and love. I really appreciate it.

Hands - I still get the Babies R Us mailers from when I was PG. There was a new bottle in it the other day and I thought of you. I think was an Avent Bottle - it claims to reduce colic. Just thought I'd let ya know if you haven't tried that one yet. 

Bex & Lisette - You lovely ladies feeling ready? Getting close now huns!

Mrs Bea - Congrats to your DH's cousins!! Wonderful news. I love to hear the success stories. I have thought about Accupunture but am not sure if I can get past the fact of the needles (this coming from the girl that might have to give herself a shot in 3 weeks time)

Today I am a new woman. I am much more calm and relaxed. More accepting of the situation. Hubby and I had a true heart to heart last night. Did financials. And did pro's and con's. Our decision is to move forward with the IUI's. We really do have enough money in savings to pay for the next year of tuition for hubby and for a few rounds of IUI. I just hate to take money out of savings. I am so horrible about that - I like it to sit and rot. I also have about $2,000 left in my FSA acct (money is deducted from my salary to go towards medical bills - the money they take is tax deductible). I think we will be fine. My insurance year goes from June 1 to May 31 - so these next 2 cycles are crucial to get PG almost - that means we will only have to pay 1 deducible of $3500 - If I get PG after 2 cycles I will pay it 2x ($7,000). Fun huh?! We may go ahead and do some natural cycles after the 2 IUI's. But this is the plan for now - def doing 2 cycles of IUI. I feel really good about it after sitting down with hubby and talking about it. I'm actually quite excited. 

Just waiting on AF to come so I can make my 1st appt to get the RX's, baseline bloods done and get a schedule that tells me when I need to be at the office to do what. Because everything will be all planned out for me - I'm prolly gonna quite temping and trust the RE. I think it will help me. 

Thank you girls soooo much for all the support. I can't believe it's almost been a year since this thread started.


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - I am glad you have managed to make a decision and you are happy with it. I really really hope you get it 1st try although I am still hoping for this cycle, my temp went below baseline the month I got pg!
I am the same with money and hate cutting into savings but needs must.

Nic & Hands - I felt the same about giving up BF but then it just got so easy (not sure when) and now it is awesome. After the 3 month growth spurt she now only feeds about 5 times a day and I have to wake her after 10 hours sleep at night because she would just keep sleeping if I let her and I don't like going that long without her feeding. 
Only you know what is right for you and bubs though and whatever you decide is the right decision for you, really is the right decision for you so never second guess yourself. Part of it for me was actually just being a tight a**e I just couldn't justify spending money on formula when I could just feed for free he he.

Bex & Lisette - Hi girls not long now woo hoo.


----------



## InHisHands

good luck snow! we are rooting for you.

Bea - i hate the idea of spending a bunch on formula as well... but even though i wanted to wait till 6 months to combi feed, it looks like i might start sooner. I dont want to give up expressing and breastfeeding dex.... but i think one feeding a day might end up being formula here real soon. Money wise that isn't too much... but we will see.


----------



## snowflakes120

AF is on her way - starting to spot! Cramps are insane - and I NEVER get cramps... I will go to the RE Monday AM - they have open hours from 6am - 8am. 

I also went ahead and made an appt with an Acupuncturist in the area. I am kinda excited to go after reading on her website. I go 8/3 after work. I can't wait. She specializes in fertility. A bit scared of the needles but I'm sure I'll be fine. I need to be fine - I will be doing an injection this cycle for the IUI - hubby has agreed to do it for me though.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - I love the way you always focus on the next step. Very inspirational! Cracking on with everything :thumbup:Will be really interested to see how it goes with the acupuncturist!!

I had a rubbish day yesterday as my car broke down on the way to work, so took till midday to get it sorted and actually get into work, and £200 to sort it out :nope: not what I had planned for a Friday! 

However, last night husband and I watched the opening ceremony of the Olympics on the tv and it was AMAZING! absolutely loved it.....think my favourite bit may have been mr bean, haha, but Danny Boyle did a fantastic job and it really was a true piece of theatre

Bring on the games!!


----------



## snowflakes120

We watched the Opening Ceremonies too last night. We make a point to watch them every year. We love to watch all the sports! You guys put on a great show last night - way to go! Only furthers obsesses me to want to visit your most beautiful country!!


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls. I can't say much about the olympics since i never watch them... but i hope it goes well and no one gets hurt. I must be exciting but chaotic to have them happening so close to where some of you live.

Bex. .. that stinks about your car. What was wrong with it? What type of car do you drive? I drive a subaru outback. Great momobile.

This past week (last tuesday) I had to spend 500 on my car this past week because a moving truck plowed into it while it was parked. My insurancd company says i have to pay the 500 dollar decutable even though its not my fault.. and when the claim is finished to prove its not my fault (i wasnt even in my car), that they will reimburse me. I want my 500 back :(

As far as baby goes. I've given up solely breastfeeding. My nipples look like hamburger meat lol. Im expressing about 3 meals a day, giving him 1 meal of formula, and breast feeding about 3 times a day.

As far as sleep.. last night was the best sleep i've gotten ... 7 hours (3, 3, and 1)... and all i had to do was resort to putting him on his tummy and not his back. I hate doing that and i do go check in on him a lot... but a girl needs her sleep. There's no daddy to wake up the 5 times he was waking up at night to help. So last night... having him just wake up twice was a true blessing. Nic, Bea.. how are you guys doing with your little one and sleep? I've tried just about everything.. and this was one of my last resorts. After this.. the only other thing to try would be cereal which i havent gotten that desperate to break that rule yet. I think i've broken every safety rule there is trying to get this little guy to sleep more than just 30min to an hour a time.


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - Sorry AF got you Hun :hug:. Glad you are trying accupuncture though, I didn't even feel the needles I am sure you will do great.

Ha ha it must be the week of paying out for the car. We got DH's car back on Friday after 4 weeks at 3 different mechanics and it cost £1600 grrr.

Hands - You might not want to hear this but I actually have to wake A up in the mornings because I don't like her going more than 10 hours without a feed. From about 8 weeks she has slept through. I don't have any advise I am afraid I think it's just the luck of the draw.

I am loving the Olympics so far.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies. Super quick update. 

Had my appt this AM. Went well. Got Estrogen bloods done (she totally jacked up my arm, it hurts!) will know results this afternoon. Got to go and pick up Femara after work and start tonight. Ultrasound for Follies and Lining should be next Tues. I will most likely have to trigger that night. IUI should happen late next week sometime. Really enjoying not temping. Feel more relaxed!

Good tea bag today: Happiness comes when you overcome the most impossible challenge.

Man, I am feeling the challenges these days!!!!!!!!!! Hope my happiness comes soon!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhhh, how quickly things change. My estrogen level was high (how wrong was I). So I have to go back tomorrow AM for an ultrasound to see if I have a cyst or if my estrogen is just high. I am figuring its a cyst bc that is just how things roll with me. I am not to start the Femara tonight. Just my luck. If it's not one thing it's another. I swear.


----------



## NotNic

That tea bag is perfect for you Snow! Hope that your appt clears up the oestrogen mystery. 

I'm loving the olympics too guys. My sil danced in the opening ceremony and her fiancé filmed the David Beckham speedboat sequence. We are so proud! Hubby has tickets but I'm hoping to get hold of some returns. I'm watching a lot of the coverage because of bf'ing and was glued to the gymnastics. The GB boys were great.

Hands - F has always been a reasonable night sleeper and an appalling day one. We have now put him in his own room and we are doing c9pm-c4am now so getting close to through the night. When he got to 5-6 weeks we started to dream feed with formula, rather than wake him and he started to sleep in a solid block waking once rather than twice in thr night. Have you tried not having him in the room with you? He might be a light sleeper. 

Bex and Lisette how much longer do you have at work?

Bea - hello lovely xx

CH - Hope you are enjoying your summer off.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, it's a cyst. My IUI is cancelled for this cycle. I also cannot take any meds at all. So we have to try Au Naturel this cycle. Here's hoping... I'm a bit relieved and a bit sad all at the same time. Oh well. What can I do? My body hates me!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I'm so sorry that things have been so hard when it comes to TTC. I keep looking for your grand BFP announcement and haven't lost hope of seeing it. I can't imagine going through a loss and then to hit so many road blocks afterwards. You are a very strong woman. Wouldn't it be amazing if you got your BFP this cycle after everything you've gone through? I say relax and just have fun this month... not like they have given you much of a choice.

As far as dexter goes. I tried everything under the moon to get him to sleep. Even cosleeping... but at last it appears that i've found the answer to my problems. Not really the answers i wanted, but it appears to be the solution.

Dexter is a tummy baby. He sleeps beautifully for 3-4 hour stretches on his tummy and has done so the last 3 nights. Leaving me with about 7 hours a night and only getting up once in the middle of the night.

I have also made it pitch black in his room and that seems to help.

But the biggest change (and saddest) is that I am not longer breastfeeding. His improper latch was the problem when it came to the gas/colicy issue. The more i started feeding him breastmilk via bottles, the less gassy he became. In fact the only time we had bad gas spells that werent solved by using anti-gas and gripe water followed by a 30 minute burping session was when he fed from the breast.

I met with an LC and she still couldn't get him to latch properly and agree that it was the gas culprit.. and so i've given up. If even a specialist can't get my son to do the right thing... then im taking my raw chewed up hamburger meat nipples up to pasture.

I'm expressing now and feeding him half breastmilk/half formula meals. I figure i'll dry up before 3 months... but im hoping to make half meals till then to help with the budget and so he can continue to have the benefits of breastmilk. I'm trying to store up as much as i can, but i'll be lucky to get enough to cover 1 weeks worth probably. I tend to only get "extra" one or two times a day and with him feeding 6-7 times a day.... i probably won't be getting 50+ bags before its all said and done. :(

I really wanted to make it till 6 months... but at least i was able to soley breastfeed for the first month. He actually likes the formula better than the breastmilk and is starting to fuss when i give him the breastmilk bottle (i use 2 bottles each meal.. one with the breastmilk and one with the formula) I'm really sad about the situation.. but it's whats best for us.

Nic, Bea .. im so glad that you guys seems to have babies that sleep well. It's such a blessing as im starting to figure out. Only having to get up once in the middle of the night has been an answer to my prayers.


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh snow what a nightmare. What does that mean? What do they do about it, could that be why there has been no BFP?

Hands - Glad it has all started coming together for you.

Nic - How are your cats getting on with LO? Mine seem fine so far luckily.

Bex & Lisette - How are you girls getting on?

Ch - Hope your hold are going well.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Things really sound like they are starting to fall into place with Mr. Dex. I think it's great that you are able to do half and half. And great that you figured out he likes his tummy! My sister is a tummy sleeper. Always has been and always will be!! We have plans to just keep it cool this cycle. I'm gonna continue to not chart and I am thinking about not even doing OPK's. I'm a bit curious though about what my LP is without the Progesterone. Just gonna keep calm and cool. RE says she has seen girls get BFP while on an off cycle - hoping I'll be one of the lucky ones!

Bea - We don't do anything about it. It should just resolve itself on its own by next cycle. Can't do any meds as it could make it bigger - not good! No, it wouldn't be preventing a BFP. It is pretty common to get a cyst when you use Clomid.

Nic - That is sooo awesome that your SIL danced in the ceremonies! And awesome about filming David Beckham. He's soooo hot!!

Just got done making home made hot fudge! Can't wait for ice cream tonight!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - sorry to hear about the cyst but sounds good that it should just go away on its own. Certainly having a month without all the meds cant do any harm and your body might just appreciate the break for a month. Oh and the hot fudge sounds amazing.

Hands - Its good to hear Dex is starting to settle down. it sounds like you have had some really hard choices to make, but i am defineitly of the mentality that you need to have a happy mummy, and sleep is a big part of that! I bet in a few weeks time you'll look back at this and it will seem like a very long time ago!

AFM I just cannot wait to finish work!! After this week I have 2 weeks left at work and then that is me done for 12 months. Plus I am taking a long weekend this weekend to go and watch the OLympics down in Stratford so really I only have 11 working days left.... just trying not to think about all the work I have to do in that time.

Lisette - have you finished now???


----------



## NotNic

Hey girls!

Hands - So sorry that breast feeding hasn't worked out for you, but you know what you did a great job going as long as you did. Bea and I know just how hard it is to persevere with breast feeding through all the pain. I didn't cry through labour but I cried numerous times with breast feeding. It was just soo painful in the beginning. Nipple shields were the only thing that got me through that and the fact that Finlay liked it. I always said that I would only do it for as long as it worked for baby, and it sounds like health and happiness wise Dexter is far happier with the bottle solution. I have begun to introduce more formula now as I'm ready to cut back and I'm getting more independent now and even researching weaning. Where has the time gone already? :haha:

Bea - The cats have been great with him. Lottie in particular is quite protective and investigates when ever he cries. She is normally a rather nervy cat, hiding from strangers until she's sure but now she 'supervises' anyone holding him. We jokingly call him 'her baby' :) She also likes to sit on the window sill when he has his nappy changed and she looks at him. She doesn't go into the nursery when he's not there though, and won't sleep in there. It's like she just wants to make sure that he is happy.

Snow - Do you ever think that your body might be telling you something? I get a funny feeling that this cyst is your body asking for another month to try. Eat more blueberries and have a fun month. When you're not expecting it then it will happen.

Also rather late, but as promised some photos now we finally have tinterweb! Finlay likes doing a Usain Bolt impression. This one isn't the best one he's done but he's a fidget pops and hard to photograph face on, eyes open. :)
 



Attached Files:







Finlay 1st August 2012.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









Finlay late July 2012.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - how are you enjoying your summer thus far?

Bex - no way!!! Only two weeks? That's awesome. How exciting!

Nic - Finlay is an absolute gem!! He's so sweet. Thank you for an updated picture. He looks good in blue. Oh and BTW Lottie sounds adorable!! I love cats.

CH - when is hubby's surgery?


----------



## Srbjbex

LOVE the usain bolt impression!!! Made me laugh out loud and OH too when I showed him!! :haha:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Sorry its been forever again!!! I've been stalking from my phone buts the last few weeks have been very trying for me :( training a new person for my job while not getting much sleep & having more & more back & siatic nerve pains :( Finally saw a Dr yesterday who took pitty on me & gave me a note to be off early! Taking naps has been my savior!

Bex only 2 more weeks for u!!! Yipppeee :) how u been feelin?

Hands hunni I'm sorry you've had such a rough go :( don't feel bad for switching to formula & bottle feeding! Its absolutely better than suffering for u & Dex! :hugs:

Nic the latest pics are just precious :) Are you more in a routine now that its been a few months? You girls in the UK have a year like us in Canada right?

Bea we need new pics of ur lil sweetie :)

Snow my love u are one special girl :hugs: I read ur updates & how ur spirit is soo strong & positive & I have to admit I'm amazed! I don't think I'd be half as brave esspecially after having had a loss as well...its not easy :( I will keep up the prayers hun & really hope this off cycle will be the one for u :)

CH hope ur well :hugs:

I can 36 weeks now! LO will be here sooooooon :cloud9: most recent big bump pic to come I promise!xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Full view of nursery and latest bump :)


----------



## liz0012

NewbieLisette said:


> Full view of nursery and latest bump :)
> 
> View attachment 452317
> 
> 
> View attachment 452319
> 
> 
> View attachment 452321
> 
> 
> View attachment 452323

BEAUTIFUL nursery!!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## InHisHands

You look great Lisette and the nursery is so elegant!


----------



## MrsBea23

Aw snow that is pants. I really hope you get a magical BFP this month on your month off. Big :hugs:

Nic - He is adorable. Great to hear your cats are getting on so well, it is funny my shy cat comes and stands by her when she cries as well my other cat is a bit funny though and if she comes on the bed in the morning she always lies between me and the Moses basket so I'm hoping it doesn't turn into anything more than this.

Bex - That is so exciting, maternity leave is the best thing ever. How is the nursery is everything set up? Do you have most things you need? If you need any reviews of things I might have just let me know, I have to say I live the mothercare pod steriliser it looks good and does the job lol.

Lisette - I love your nursery and you are looking amazing. I only post from my phone these days so don't know how to add pics from it.

Hands - How are you getting on? When does DH get back?


----------



## InHisHands

We are thinking about getting a cat here in a few years. Maybe once my hubby and I settle down and arent moving around alot and when Dex gets old enough to help take care of it.

He should be back somewhere between Christmas and Valentines Day... so we arent even half way through yet. *sighs* Only 141 more days till Christmas... not that anyone is counting.

Dexter is sleeping 3-5 hour stretches at night.. yay!!! Im usually only getting up at around 1 30 and at 6am for feeds now. He just doesnt always go back down right away at the 1 30 feeding.

I've also have noticed that if i go out shopping and am out 2 or 3 hours... when we get back home he is super clingy. He's tired because he doesnt sleep well in his car seat at all... but he wont sleep unless he's on me. It's the only time he does that. So i have just learned to sit back in the recliner and let him sleep on me while watching tv.. because he'll be like this for a good 3 to 4 hours before he's okay to be by himself again. It must be an insecurity issue when going to the stores or something. Haven't gotten it all figured out yet.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Yea for Dex sleeping for a good amt of time at night. That is great. Time is just going to fly by and Xmas will be here before we know it!

Bea - Thanks hun!

Lisette - Love the cupcake on your shirt and the nursey is just gorgeous! 

Nic - Love the new pics of Finlay!

Bex - So jealous that you went to the Track and Field event!!

I am officially hooked on the Acu. I loved it and I loved the girl. So happy I am doing it and giving it a shot. I already can't wait to go back and I don't go again til Saturday. She gave me things to try/change. One of those things being cutting out all Dairy. Eeeeekkkkkk!!! I have a slight addiction to Ice Cream - we eat it every night. Yes, every night. It is my most fav food in the world. Anyways, it was a hard weekend giving up all dairy. But I did it and will continue to do it - it will pay off in the end. 

As of right now, just waiting on OV. Should be by Sunday. I haven't decided on whether to do OPK's or not. I haven't really thought about it. I guess if I feel like doing them - I will but still not to sure. We started our BDing every other day yesterday. So I know we'll be covered if I decide not to do OPK's. Just trying to stress free as much as possible. So far so good.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hands - you should definitely get a cat they are so loving. I also want to getv2 dogs when we move to a place with a bigger garden.
Great to hear Dec is sleeping better.

Snow - that is fantastic so pleased you like it. I will try and find my notes from when I was having it the no dairy rings a bell and I know there where things like make 4 of my 5 a day veg and at least 2 of those green leafy. Also make sure you eat breakfast ( I used to skip it before). I have a feeling I threw all my notes away but I will look.


----------



## snowflakes120

Bea - That would great if you still have your notes. She also said to cut out refined sugars. So no white sugar, white rice and sweets. I eat a ton of rice so I will have switch that. She also said no cold foods. So my drinks need to be room temp. No more cold cuts for lunches. I gotta have leftovers re-heated. I skip breakfast too - but it's so hard to eat anything because it can't be dairy and can't be cold so cereal or yogurt is out. Basically, all I can think to eat is Oatmeal or Grits but I need to make sure it doesn't have refined sugars and its whole wheat. Ugggh. It's gonna be alot of work. And its gonna be hard.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Im so glad you had a postive experience!!! I dont know if i could stick to that diet either. Good luck! I know you have the motivation for it and i know you are strong willed. I'm so excited for you this cycle. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NotNic

Hey everyone!

Lisette you are looking lovely as always. You do look like a pregnancy poster girl! The nursery is beautiful. It's a lovely room for you all to be when baby is here.

Hands - fab news about Dexter's improved sleeping. Finlay treated us to a full night's sleep last night (sort of). 8pm asleep, dream feed at 10.15pm then clean through to 5.50am! He did however have a very exciting dream around 2.30am. He was making a whiny noise like a dog but when I checked on him he was fast asleep! Have you now healed up or are you still sore?

Snow - I'm really pleased you're enjoying the acupuncture. Try looking at vegetarian / vegan recipes. I eat a lot of veggie food and one of the best chefs out there is Ottollengi (spelling is v. wrong but hopefully it's close enough). He has a couple of cafe type 
restaurants and he has some great vegetable dishes and an amazing brownie recipe too! I also make warm salads a lot. I fry a bit of bacon / pancetta in a wok. Once cooked I take them out and add salad dressing in the bottom of a wok and then add cherry toms, cooked cut up potatoes, French beans or other veggies and once they are warm add the bacon bits and I chuck in some lettuce stir it all up and serve once it's wilted. Yummy, filling and ticks your veg and warm food boxes!

AFM - Finlay now weighs 12lb 14oz and I think is starting to teethe. Where has the time gone?!

Also I nearly forgot to tell you I'm off to the olympics tomorrow! We got returned tickets for handball. I'm so excited! Finlay has his GB outfit ready :) Bex - how was your visit?


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - My nipples are healing but are still tender. My belly is forever ruined, and though i think im healed down below, i have about an inch rip that didnt stay sewen *shrugs* I'm still bleeding from the labor and i have my appointment tomorrow. I hope they give me the clear to go do situps... and give me a perscription for birthcontrol pills. I love dex, but i want him to be my first and last. I want my system to be used to the new pills and regular again BEFORE hubby gets back.

The last two nights dex has had his feeding at 8:15pm .. went down around 9pm and slept till 4am!!! wow. But he is extremely fussy during the days and most of the time im walking in a sling with him or hearing him scream. He's a nightmare to take out in public. Not sure how you get Finlay to be so good that you are willing to take him out to the olympics!! I cant even take dex to mcdonalds without him pitching a fit. I hope he grows out of that stage soon.

What is Dream feed? Do you guys have issues with leakage during the night? At 4.. i've been having to change his diaper, clothes, the blanket, and the disposable pad. I tried going up a size, but then the leakage was not only up top but around the legs. Tonight i placed a cut out portion of a maxi pad around the top of the diaper where there is no absorbancy and see what it does. I have him in pamper baby dry. I wanted to try huggies overnight because i heard a lot of good things about it, but they dont even start making those until size 3 and he's only in size 1. In a few days my mother will be going to babies R US and i asked her to buy some cloth disposable diaper liners.... but i have no clue what to do... it leaks out at the top since he's sleeping on his tummy. I hope this maxi thing helps.

BTW Dex is rolling from tummy to back and back to tummy now and scoots in his crib.. though he has not yet found anything yet to give him enough motivation to scoot on the carpet during the day.


----------



## Srbjbex

hey girls

Sorry I have been a bit absent the past few days....had a super busy long weekend in London for the Olympics - had an AMAZING time!! nic you will really enjoy it when you go - the atmosphere in the Olympic Park is fantastice - really busy but super friendly. Be prepared for lots of walking - certainly took it out of me! We were athletics on saturday, then we were very very lucky and also managed to get more athletics tickets for the Saturday night - and saw Team GB win 3 golds!!! The phrase 'the crowd went wild' is an understatement. 

Seeing Mo Farah win the £10k was amazing and very emotional, especially when his wife joined him on the track afterwards who is 7 months pregnant with twins! I hope she can hold out to see him compete in the 5k too!! 

Then watched the women's marathon on Sunday, followed by a trip to the theatre to see Matilda (highly recommended!). Then on monday we were at the Canoe sprint at Eton Dorney!! Phew

Exhausted when we finally got home, but well worth it! 

More importantly, this is my penultimate week at work, so quite busy finishing everything off, but will have lots more time to post when I am on maternity leave - you'll be sick of me then!! haha!

Lots of love to you all :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - you're fullterm today!!!! congrats! tell your little one to come on out. we want to see her!

Snow - CD 13 whoohooo!!!

Bex - sounds like you had a great time. did you swell much being out so much?


----------



## Srbjbex

Yes!! I was like a big fat balloon!! I dont think OH could quite believe it...!


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - That sounds amazing. I think I'll be hitting up Trader Joe's this weekend to get the good to make it for dinner. Yummmm-o!! Hope your having fun at the Olympics - I wanna see Finlay in his GB gear! I can't believe that he's already 12 lbs and teething! I was a very small baby (still am very petite) and only weighed 17lbs at 1 yr old.

Bex - Sounds like you had lots of fun even if you are swelling!! I am soooo loving the Olympics - it's all we have on all the time. I just really love them. Hooray for last week of work.

Hands - I didn't realize you only wanted 1 baby... So glad that you are feeling pretty ok and things are healing good. And way to go Dex for having 2 great nights of sleep! What a strong boy to be rolling over!

AFM, super mega + today on my OPK. I think today's the day - CD13. It caught me a bit off guard, with it being a bit earlier than usual in my cycle - good thing we BD'd yesterday AM and got hubby into bed after work today. Hopes it's enough to get the job done. 

My coworker announced she's 5 weeks PG today. She got lucky her very 1st month of TTC. I took it well. Of course she points to me and says "your next!!" and I just say "yeah right" pretty sarcastically. There is only 3 of us in our dept - so the 2 girls are now PG that I sit 2 ft away from all day. It's gonna be so hard these next few months for me. Then about a half hour later I had a bit of a moment in the bathroom. It's just so hard - we are currently on Cycle #15. It's just so discouraging. I pray that someday I will be able to have a take home baby. It just seems so far away. 

CH - I believe that your hubby is having his surgery very soon. Just letting you know that I'm thinking of you!!


----------



## InHisHands

snow - yay for the opk!!!! I can't believe its "mid" august already and that it's been a year since we met. I know it is hard when people around you are pregnant, but try to think about how you will be pregnant someday and forget about them. It will happen sweetie. I think they say within two years 95 percent of all couples TTC get pregnant and within 5.. 98 percent. Your hubby checked out okay and they know ways to help you guys concieve.. there is hope and we gotta hang onto that :)

Nic - we just gotta see finlay in his GB outfit. That has to be so cute!!! His feet in his sufer's outfit last night was so adorable. Looked like he was just ready to get on a surf board and sail right on out of his room.

BTW - The last two nights dex has decided to go back to his 1:30, 6:00 wake up time frames ... *sighs* oh wells. He hasnt been sleeping well during the day and is overtired. I think that might be part of the reason he isnt sleeping as well at night.

Snow -- Yeah Dexter will be the only one for me. In fact when my husband and i got married 2 years ago, we didn't even want a baby. He had his daughter and felt like he was getting old, and i just didnt have a desire to ever raise one up from scratch. Then a few months went by and we thought i was pregnant because i was nausiated all the time... but i wasn't. I ended up needing emergency surgery because my intestine was restricted and they ended up cutting about an inch of it away. First thing i asked when i woke up is if the surgery would cause me not to be able to have kids (where they had to cut it was right near the ovaries and etc). They said no... and that started my thinking about "what if"

Christmas came around and i finally had enough guts to address hubby about the possibility. He jumped right on it and said he changed his mind too but didnt know how to tell me.. .and thus my next cycle in Jan of 2011 started my TTC journey. One baby is all i need or want and hubby has one of each and has no desire for another. Our little Dexter has completed our lil family.


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - so sorry I must have thrown all my notes away I have looked everywhere. That eating regime sounds super hard what have you been eating? Can you have honey or is that a no no. If you can for beaky you could have crumpets with honey. How are you feeling this month? I have no chat to stalk lol.

Bex - That would have been amazing so jealous. So glad he got the double gold. I am so going to miss the Olympics being on. Is this your last week of work?

:hi: all


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - How are you feeling hon? Are you having any prelabor symptoms.. besides maybe being anxious?


----------



## Srbjbex

Bea - yes last week at work for me. Very nice to think that this is my last Monday morning feeling for over a year! I think as we head towards the end of the week though I will start to feel a little bit sad about leaving as well. But going to line up lots of fun things for my mat leave before bubs arrives, lots of lunches and social occasions!

Lisette - it must me really close for you now. How is your maternity leave going? Have you got to the point yet where everyone keeps asking you any signs yet - i'm dreading people asking me that, I'm not very patient. 

Nic - Olympics is now over whih is very sad, but feel very proud and was in tears when Mo won his second gold on Saturday. Mixed opinions of the closing ceremony - some very good bits, but some dodgy ones too. And very brave to see Gary Barlow perform - you could tell he was not himself, and probably shouldnt have been there, but I think that song probably means a lot to him now.

CH - Am I right in thinking you have docs appt this week? I have a feeling it was the same week as my last week at work.

Snow - how is the au naturel cycle going? Like Bea said its strange not having a chart to stalk - I don't know whether that would make it easier or harder? 

Hands - Thanks for sharing your story about only wanting one bubba - I plan to have 3, but I will be very interested to know if that is how I still feel after I have had one! A lot of people who have children already say they have changed their mind about having another, or certainly how soon after their first they have another. Ideally i would like to have another within 18 months of bubs being born.....but very soon this could all change and I could be on here swearing that I am never having any more! Haha!


----------



## NotNic

Hey everyone. Bex you were right the Olympic Park was amazing. We loved every minute of the day and so glad we got to go. Lucky you for going on such a momentous day! I agree that the closing ceremony was pretty dodgy in parts. It was like someone had hit shuffle on an iPod! Bea do you feel sad that the Olympics are over? I do. I'm at a loss what to do most days! :) Roll on the Paralympics! We have tickets for athletics and I'm keeping the bunting out until that's finished. ;) Hands - we find that the best thing for getting Finlay out of a tizzy is getting out of the house! It's painful but once we've made it out its soo worth it! Hope Dexter is better for you soon.

Hope everyone else is well. Lisette - I'm sending speedy, pain free thoughts your way. Bex - enjoy your last week. Snow - keep us posted. Lots of dust thoughts to you. CH| - hoping things ar more positive for you xx

Here's Finlay in his full outfit and chilling in the Olympic Park
 



Attached Files:







Olympics3.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3









Olympics1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## InHisHands

Nic -- NOOO!!!! How cute is that?! He's so adorable that he makes me want to route for GB!!!! How precious!

As far as taking Dex out... we go out every day.. even if it is just a stroll. His main issue though is that he hates his carseat and is a light sleeper so he doesnt sleep in the car, wakes up at every transition from car to cart for example, and when out for a stroll every crack bump in the sidewalk keeps him from being able to go to sleep. He isnt an easy baby to put down in the first place but going out just makes him overtired. Im hoping now that he's closer to 2 mo.. that he'll start sleeping deeper. I'm tired of having to carry him in a sling or holding him on my leg while eating out because he refuses to fall asleep in his carseat.... meanwhile there are other parents with their babies in a carseat just eating peacefully... Bahhumbug!!! teehee

Bex - you are right. There are some who change their mind. I know if my mind wasnt already made up... that Dex's first 6 weeks would have done it for me! Things are getting easier now (colic peaks at 6 to 8 weeks and i think we peaked early at 6 weeks and are on the mend)... but i sure wouldnt want to do the first 6 weeks over. I loved being pregnant and giving birth... it was such a wonderful experience, but im not going to ever redo the first 6 weeks of life. EEEKKK!!! I hope your little one doesnt have colic and its an easy ride for you.

Nic, Lisette, Bea, Snow, Ch - how many kiddos do you guys hope to have?


----------



## MrsBea23

Grerr my big fat fingers keep hitting previous thread instead of post sigh.

Nic - I am sooooo missing the Olympics if I was in the house it was on. I am very much looking forward to the para Olympics but I hope 4's coverage is as good as BBCs was.

Hands - I have always planned to have 2 but now I am thinking 3. If I didn't want to go back to work to be sure I get mat pay next time I would be trying again for the next now lol.

Edit - that's what else I meant to say Nic fin is gorgeous live the outfit.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - OMG. He is tooo cute for words. I don't even know what to say. Man, the Mid-August ladies sure do make some beautiful babies!! I agree about the Ipod shuffle comment with closing ceremonies. Don't get me wrong I def enjoyed them and watched them all.

Hands - I am a light sleeper like Dex. I can totally relate with him! I hope this makes sense. I ideally really really want 2 children. However, we are going to do what it takes for baby #1 - i.e. IUI, IVF whatever. I don't plan to go to such great lengths for baby #2 - we'll just try naturally for it to happen. We figure if it happens, it happens and just hopefully it will but if not I will just have the 1. I want to start on baby #2 as soon as I am healed from baby #1 seeing as how long it is taking us currently. Now I just need to conceive baby #1 1st. Thanks for sharing your story!! 

Bex- Hooray for last work week and social events coming up too! 

Lisette - How ya hanging in there girl?

Bea - Do you have a good crumpet recipe to share with me? or any ladies have one to share? I would more than excited to make them! Y'all know I am slightly obsessed with wanting to be a Brit!! I am having raw local honey in my tea so I am making it ok to have. hehe. 

AFM, bored at 6dpo. Not any symptoms. Not really feeling it's gonna be our cycle. :( But really what else is new...


----------



## MrsBea23

Snow - do you not get crumpets? You must do they just must be called something else. I have a crumpet with nutella everyday for breakfast mmmmmm.

Here is hoping for this cycle :hug:


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrs. Bea - So you buy them? I figured you make them like pancakes... Off to goggle our equivalent here. I do love me some nutella. I have dying to try this new biscoff spread stuff. I love the biscoff cookies so I figure the spread must be delish. 

Here are my personal thoughts on the great Crumpet via google research: It seems Crumpets most likely resemble an English Muffin that we can get here. I figure they have to be somewhat similar bc they both have lots of holes in them. But your Crumpets look more fluffy and our English Muffin's are more flat. Because I have never tasted a Crumpet I don't know if they taste the same. heehe. 

Basically low down is that I can't have English Muffins as they have both Milk & Whey (Milk Protein) in them. Bummer. I guess I'll just stick with the Organic Oatmeal and Organic Cage Free Eggs for breaky. :(


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh no snow ours don't have any dairy at all, maybe I could post you some lol.


----------



## Srbjbex

I would never think to make my own crumpets, but I did see an episode of the Hairy Bikers where they made them and it looked dead easy....I will see if I can find it!


----------



## Srbjbex

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t639VluKVAA

This is what I was thinking of...they use milk though in this recipe, I wonder though if you could use water instead.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey u guys :wave:

Did ya think I'd fallen off the face of the earth for sure this time? Lol - lots to catch up on but I'm still here :) 38weeks today! Eeekkkk feeling really close now! So I've been off for 2 weeks & a bit & thank the good Lord cuz its been a rough go! Between siatic nerve pain, a trip to the birthing center thinking I was having early back labor, and last week during an internal routine exam being told there was suddenly a cist/wart in the way that would need to burned off or else a planned C-section!!! Uugggg girls all I can say is what a God sent that my mom happenned to come home early to be with me! I had the procedure friday & am still using a squirt bottle or sitzer bath instead of any toilet paper! Quite annoying & painful esspecially when pee'ing every hour :( Also as of yesterday H's cold so I'm a total hot mess! Lol trying to remember I'm building resistance for when this baby does arrive & rock my world for real ;)

Nic ur lil man is just scrumptious :cloud9:

Hands really happy to read ur feeling a little better these days & Dex is less colicy ect...I can't even imagine how tough thos first weeks were :( Do u have a good support of friends nearby? How's H been with the long distance? I'd like to have 2 LO's close in age since I'm already 33 but like you all have said we'll see how I feel after one :)

Snow how u doing sweetie? Try & stay positive even though totally understand easier said than done esspecially with people pg all around u :hugs:

Bex are ya officially off now? How have u been feeling besides swollen? Back pains? Sleep?

Bea :wave: would love some new pics!

CH thinking of u & ur H :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - Let me know if you still want another one close in age when she comes. I'll be interested to know how the lil one makes you feel and etc.

I do have some support here. About 3 times a week i get relieved so i can work out since he won't sit in his carseat for me. I have such a loose saggy belly and it makes me feel BLAH.. and the wrinkles and stretchmarks to go with it doesnt help. Hubby is doing okay but wishes he was here. We wish he was here too.


----------



## NotNic

Ah Lisette sounds like you've been through it but I promise it's worth it! :) We spoke at an NCT class tonight (they are a birth preparation class) and told a group our birth story and how we are coping and it was great for us. It gave us a chance to appreciate coming through the other side of what I like to call new baby fog. Some days you can't see it improving and then all of a sudden you realise that it's not so bad. In fact it's fun! :) Hands - I can empathise with you on the overtiredness. Finlay is a pickle for refusing to sleep during the day. Have you tried playing music or a vibrating noise in the background? It might help block out noises that wake him up. Apparently buzzy noises (like a hairdrier or a clothes drier) remind them of the noise they hear in the womb.

Snow I have two recipes for crumpets (Rachel Allen - an Irish cook whose recipes always work) and one from a BBC baking program. Both use dairy though. Do you gave rice milk over there? If you do it might be worth a try and I'll post the recipes. Crumpets are delish. Though personally I think they need lots of proper butter melted in to make it worthwhile! :)

Hubby and I are planning on three as long as we can afford to do so. In the UK once your child reaches three the government give you 15 hours of free pre-school entitlement, so we are thinking of having our next one when Finlay is c. Two and a half so when I have to go back to work I can afford childcare. When Finlay was 6 wks my mum did make a point of saying two and a half yrs is a good age gap. I think she was worried I was going to start trying for a second straight away!


----------



## snowflakes120

Getting so close for you Lisette.

Nic - I have been using/drinking Almond Milk which isn't dairy. Surprisingly really very good. Now the dairy- free cheese made me want to puke! Blech!

Hands - Glad you get some relief and get to work out! 

Bex - Hope your having a good last day of work today!

Bea - Hey girl!

Not much at all going on with me. Got a busy weekend so I am pleased about that. Keep my mind off things. Tonight is a friends B-day Party - she is doing a S'mores bar with 2 fire pits. Should be lots of fun! Then tomorrow is Acupuncture and then we are taking the boat out on the lake. Sunday - I plan to relax a bit and do ya know the fun laundry!!


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - 1 week till your due date!!! Yipee~~~ can't wait to hear about your lil girl being born. How exciting. I can't believe time has flown by so fast. Be sure to tell us all about your labor and birth of your little one!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls,

Just a quick pop in...hope you are all doing well :hugs:

Getting more and more uncomfy by the minute here but miss Melina seems nice and cozy up in there...as of yesterday's Dr's appt nothing happenning :( Wish me luck for some rest these last days while we wait atleast! xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Good luck Lisette.

AFM, AF was supposed to show 1st thing this AM. She's a no show. Took a test 2 days ago on 12dpo and got a BFN. I don't think I'm PG or even have a chance. Took my temp this AM to see if she was on her way and it was like 97.73 - which is a pretty typical no-med LP temp for me - usually AF shows when it's about 97.00. I think the cyst is still around and delaying AF. So here I wait til she shows so I will can go into the RE's office to see if it resolved itself. I am so sick of my body. It never works the way it is supposed to. I just would love to be normal or at least have 1 thing go right for me... I'm getting extremely frustrated.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi all!

Well my first week of maternity leave has absolutely flown by!! Can't believe it is Friday already. Last day at work was a bit strange, but I got a lovely box of goodies from my colleagues, and I was a bit emotional when I got home. 

My sister came to stay at the beginning of the week, and we went for a lovely spa day which was great. I've had 2 nct classes and and exercise class this week as well so feel like I haven't stopped! Plus our travel system was delivered his morning, woop woop, so I have spent all morning assembling and playing with that! Hehe....just need baby now then we are all set! 

Lisette - I am so excited for you, I was thinking the other day how I 'found' you on TTCAL and here we are both about to have our bubbas!


----------



## snowflakes120

Getting close for you ladies.

AFM, AF showed yesterday afternoon. And man is she a doozy. Had my ultrasound and estrogen bloods today. Cyst is still there but my estrogen levels came back good so we will be doing the IUI this cycle. I am so excited and ready!! After work today, I go and pick up the Femara, Ovidrel & Progesterone - somewhat scared about just how much the drugs will cost. Oh well. I have an ultrasound to check lining and follies next Friday 8/31. Here's hoping. FX. 

Also, have been meaning to tell you ladies that I really appreciate all your support this past year. 

Hope all is well with everyone. It's been a bit quiet in here lately.


----------



## Srbjbex

Boo to AF snow :hugs: but really positive news that you are able to start your IUI. It probably didn't do your body any harm at all to just have a rest from all the hormones etc before you start. Glad you are excited about it starting :happydance:

I'm keeping everything super crossed for you that it all goes to plan!


----------



## MrsBea23

Lisette - I love your new avatar. Hope you don't have much longer to wait Hun.

Bex - Glad you are enjoying mat leave sounds like you are making the most of it.

Snow - So sorry AF got you yet another month boooooo. I am glad you are looking forward to this month. How is the accupuncture going?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Still just me! Lol...lil stinker seems pretty happy in there! Will see the OB again tmmr...fingers crossed next post will be with a beautiful baby pic for u ladies :)

How's everyone doing? Been really quiet lately...babe's keeping u busy Hands, Nic & Bea? We need new pics to druel over pls :)

Bex isint being off just amazing?! How's ur comfort level these days?

Snow I'm sorry the witch got u again :hugs: massive dust ur way for the fresh new IUI cycle coming up! Very exciting sweetie!


----------



## NotNic

Ah Lisette you got me all excited when I saw you were the last post! Good luck for your appointment. I guess you are doing too good a job at keeping her toasty! :)

Snow sorry the witch got you. How is the food diet going? I will post you those recipes when Im online later.

AFM this last week has been tricky. 12 wk growth spurt, return of the colic, possibly teething and jabs have made for a very grumpy Finlay and a week long headache for Mummy. Thank goodness he's been sleeping through! We put him in his cot bed last night for the first time and my goodness he fidgetted! He managed to move up the bed and throw his dummy underneath the bed. Still he went through to 6.20 so I can't complain really! We have the HV coming round today and I must ask her about how much he should eat. I have no idea I'd it's too much or too little!

Bex - sounds like mat leave has been a busy time. Don't forget to put your feet up! :)

Hope the rest of you are well xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls. Seems like every time i go to post dex gets fussy.

Snow - sorry AF got you but im so excited about the IUI!!! Please keep us updated.

Lisette - really looking forward to your birth story and pics!!! how exciting! how is your husband handling things? That's one thing i missed... was seeing my husbands response to the anticipation and the birth.

Nic -- Dont tell me colic comes back!!! EEEK!!! Dexter is on the downhill of things ... i dont want it to get worse again. He even slept 15 minutes sitting in a recline position in his swing! There is hope yet that he will sleep in his carseat when we go out instead of fussing cause he can't sleep!! Is Finlay still in 0-3 clothing? I find dexter starting to not fit some of his already.

Bex - just a month left... yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What have you been doing while on maternity leave?

Bea - How has Ariana delt with solids? How did you start to introduce them to her?

CH - how was Vegas.. how did your hubby's surgery go... how was going back to school this year???

AFM - Dexter is sleeping longer and being more tolerable but i do find the day in and day out of always taking care of him to be exhausting! Where is my weekend break?!?! lol Will i ever get used to the idea that it's just not going to ever be just me again?

Anyways.. he's such a joy. He isnt too interested in teethers yet but he loves his floor gym, hates tummy time because he associates his tummy with sleep, and he absolutely loves this one monkey carseat toy. He coos at it and smiles at it and shrills and laughes and then he scowls at it and starts to pout and his lip quivers... then he goes back to cooing at it. It's too cute. I have no idea what's going on in his mind.. but it must be a love-hate relationship or something.

Here are some recent pics of dex...
 



Attached Files:







bath5.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2









bath4.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NotNic

Hands - would you look at him?! Dexter looks tall! :) Finlay is wearing his 0-3 months now and hasn't been in them all that long. He is quite tall though, and despite the chubby cheeks, is only around the 50 percentile for weight. Most of the 0-3 month clothes in the UK are meant for babies who weigh around 14lbs. As of last week he weighs 13lb 7oz. Most of that is in his chops! :haha: The HV forgot to postpone my appointment, so was a no show today but I will see her on Friday instead now, so we will see what she says about his height and weight. Sorry to scare you about the colic! I think it was because I was too optmistic and took him of the antispomadic drops too soon. Today he was a gorgeous superstar. We had dirty nappies, naps, smiles, playing etc. all until Daddy came home and he cried at him for ages. He is being a bit fussy about breastfeeding though, and I am worried that he could well be weaning himself off in preference to the bottle, but then again on Saturday he went breastfeeding crazy, so hoping the last couple of days are just a blip. Finlay isn't a huge fan of tummy time but he's begining to get the hang of it. 

Snow - I did a quick google and apparently crumpets made with water only instead of milk are manky, however Rachel Allen's one has worked with Oat and Rice Milk so I suspect it would be fine with Almond Milk:

She says it makes 10 crumpets.

225g plain flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
150ml milk
125ml water
1 tablespoon caster sugar
1/2 X 7g fast acting yeast or 1 teaspoon fresh
sunflower oil for frying.

1. Sift flour and salt in large bowl, make well in centre. Heat milk and water until warm add sugar and yeast leave in warm place til frothy, about 5 mins.

2. Add liquid to flour and whisk for about 2 mins to create a thick but smooth batter.

3. Cover and leave for about 1 hour, until mixture has risen and is bubbly.

4. Beat batter briefly to knock out air. Place heavy pan over a very low heat. Oil pan and rings if using.

5. Pour enough batter to half fill rings. Cook on lowest heat possible for about 10 mins, until bubbles start rising to surface and batter looks drier.

6. Turn and cook other side for 10 mins still on very low heat.

The low heat seems to be important. Let me know if you need it converting into cups, as I have quite a few US recipe books and I have a list in the kitchen to help me with conversions. 

Also here's a few more pic of Finlay Chops. The Cowboy shot is just for you Snow! :)If you are on facebook you'll see some proper 'Chops' ones my sister took too. :)
 



Attached Files:







Finlay the Cowboy.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1









28th August.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - Finlay is so adorable. I love his smiles... Dex still hasnt smiled much. 0-3 stop at 12-14lbs here... Dexter hasnt been weighed since 2weeks but i bet he's 13+ lbs and probably close to 24inches long. I'm 5'9 and my brother is 6'5... and i think he takes after my family.. my poor hubby is 5'6. lol


----------



## NotNic

It will come Hands. Finlay only really smiles for me and occasionally for Hubby, my Mum, one of my sister's and her boyfriend. Even if anyone else is doing something funny, which I've just done, he tends not to smile at them. He doesn't smile at my other sister or hubby's family yet. He's too busy taking in what's going on. He also doesn't really chat to anyone except me either, and will be pretty quiet if we are in a large social group. I have to post proof that he does smile in case no one believes me! :) 

I get the feeling from clothes sizes that UK babies are expected to be a bit chubby! I don't know how tall he is right now but at his 8 week check (at 7+6) he was 23 and a bit inches. Since that point he's put on over 2lbs so I'm guessing he might have crept up the height graph as he's not massively chubbier.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw lovely baby pics guys! Very cute!

I have a feeling that I am on for a big baby.... I was an average 7pounder, OH was big baby...I'm currently measuring at about the 80th centile on the fundal height measurement but I don't think that is very scientific, but I do have a feeling I am in for a whopper!!

I have midwife appointment tomorrow and then my assessment clinic a the hospital on wednesday next week. That will be be my assessment to see whether I am suitable to go to Solihull hospital (which is a lovely small midwife led unit) otherwise I will need to go into heartlands in Birmingham which I don't want to do. 

CH - your OH has had his surgery now right? How did that go?


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! Looks like Dex loves the water and baths! How cute!! He's getting so big - growing out of his 0-3mo!! You are tall girl! You would dwarf me (like that's hard to do!) at my 5'1... I live in heels! 

Nic - OMG. Are you freaking kidding me?! Finlay in his cowboy outfit is unbelievably cute!! I am loving it! Thanks so much for the crumpet recipe. The food diet is going great. Been sticking with it so far. I just take a stab at the crumpets this weekend! The Femara has been giving me weird and scary dreams everyday that I have been taking it - well, you were in last nights dream. We went shopping. And got stopped by a bunch of wolves. Don't ask. Very odd though. 

Loving that both the boys are baldies!!

Bex - Getting so close. Hope that you get your 1st choice in hospitals!

Lisette - You are late! 1 day over due date! Hope she comes soon for you! I know you are ready!

Bea - Acupuncture is going great. I went Monday night. I have been feeling so great about it. I don't go back til next week Wed though because it is a holiday weekend here. 

I wish CH would check in. 

Not much going on. We have been sooo busy lately. Hanging out with friends - keeping busy for the most part. We been out on the lake with the boat almost every weekend. It's been nice and relaxing. We took Demi, our Boston Terrier, out last weekend bc the weather was pretty nice and not too hot for her. I took loads of pics. I'm gonna try and figure out how to post them on here...

On the TTC front, not much going on. Just taking the Femara which isn't giving me any side effects except for scary weird vivid dreams. Friday is the ultrasound to check my follicles and lining. FX for a few follies and a nice lining. Then they will instruct me when to give myself the shot and when we need come in for the actual IUI. I am quite excited about it. And feeling very positive. It's almost scary how great I feel - very optimistic for some reason. My stress level has diminished greatly since quitting temping and going for Acu. I am so ready for this cycle.


----------



## snowflakes120

Come on mom let's go!
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Boat/039.jpg

Snoozing!
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Boat/014.jpg

And relaxing!
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Boat/028.jpg

Me and her just floating:
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Boat/008.jpg

She loves to watch the ducks and listen to them quack!
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Boat/022.jpg

Stalking more ducks!
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Boat/020.jpg

All smiles!!
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Boat/048.jpg

Sorry for the bombardment of pics. I couldn't choose just a few! Hope y'all don't mind!


----------



## InHisHands

awwww snow how adorable!!! How old is she? I'm not much of a dog person, but i have to admit she's a cutie. I have no clue how you could get her to stay on the float and not want to jump off into the water after them ducks!! lol

Tomorrow is your big day .. yay!!! I'm totally looking for an update


----------



## NotNic

Demi is too cute! She always looks so happy joining you on your adventures and so human. I think she needs her own blog, or at least her own Twitter page! :) Glad you liked his outfit! We already have a few sailor outfit shots and my sister has already asked me which of the Village People he's going to be next. I'm thinking workman as he's got some dirty denim jeans for the winter, but I do think he'd make a super traffic cop. He's got the disapproving eyebrow look down! :)

I would love to go shopping with you Snow. I think my feet could survive the day but not my bank balance. Perhaps the wolves were our bank managers stopping us from spending more! :haha: Last night I also had a crazy dream. I was discussing breastfeeding techniques with Kate (as in Princess Catherine)!! As far as I'm aware, she's not even pregnant and if I did get to meet our future Queen I doubt very much we will be discussing our cracked nipples!! :rofl:
Good luck for tomorrow hun xx

Bex -how's the final bits coming together? Have you picked a name yet?

CH - thinking of you guys. Would love an update if you have a chance.

Lisette - I'm hoping you are busy cuddling your baby right now. 

Hands and Bea - lots of contented baby wishes to you. Xxx


----------



## NotNic

Also forgot to say that Finlay is 25inches and weighs 14lb 11ozs. Over a stone of baby! That puts him 75th percentile for his height and just over 50th for his weight. Thank goodness for those cheeks! :)
Bex and Snow good luck for today's appointments. Let us know how you get on! xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Miss Demi says thanks for the very kind comments! 

Love those cheeks on Mr. Finlay! Too cute! He's a good size too! I have a feeling my baby will be small. I was a small baby and still am small. I was only 17 lbs at a year old... So I guess we'll see....

CD9 ultrasound went good. Also had estrogen bloods again. They found 3 follicles >10mm on my left and 1 >10mm on my right. My lining was 5mm - which seems decent from what Dr. Google says. Still too early to trigger. I will need to go back again Mon or Tues for another ultrasound to see where I stand. They are going to call me today and let me know when to come in.


----------



## jassicarich

I drank like 4 glasses of wine and was a bit tipsy as I haven't been drinking in so very long! And hubby and I very irresponsibly BD'd last night. Opps!


----------



## NotNic

Yay for positive news Snow! My youngest sister who was a premie baby only weighed 10lbs at a year! My family is totally not used to healthy eaters and average weighers. We were dainty things with a whole heap of dietary niggles! I keep thinking he's gigantic and we are over feeding him but my mum keeps reminding me that 1) he's s boy and they weigh more than girls and 2) for his height he's technically a little bit lighter than he should be. Is your hubby big? Mine is average height, but a stocky build.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey all.

Midwife appointment went well last week, baby nice and head down and in brim so I was pleased about that. On wed this week I have my Assessment at the hospital, so I'll let you know how I get on there.

Lisette - cant wait for news!!

Snow - Demi is so cute, great pictures! Sounds like there is lots of progress for you, let us know if you are going in for an ultra sound today?

Nic - more great pics of Finlay! Seems a good healthy weight too :thumbup: seems like 2 minutes ago when you had him, time is going quick!

Hands/ Bea - yu still having fun with your LOs?

CH - hope you can check in soon!


----------



## InHisHands

Things are going well here. I just got rid of dex's 0-3month clothes and he's in his 3-6 month clothes and 6-12 month socks!!!!! He's growing like a weed!!!! He has his two month appointment Thursday. He's 10 weeks today already.

Bex - How are you feeling? Less than a month to go and almost full term!!!

Lisette --- havent heard from you in a few days.. .does that mean she's here???!!

Snow - CD 12... shouldn't they be doing something soon? Oh im so excited about what all is going on with you this month.

Nic - i wish we lived closer so our boys could play with each other... Finlay could teach Dexter how to smile LOL

Bea - can you believe your lil one is almost 5 months?! How did introducing solids go for you?


----------



## NotNic

Watchful babies are supposed to be more intelligent Hands, so don't worry! I asked my health visitor about that as Finlay smiles loads with people he knows but is such a starer when he's at social events and large groups. You have to tell him to blink! Apparently this means that they are more socially aware than babies who smile willy nilly, as they are following conversations and looking at faces. We could always to skype playdates when they are older! :)

Lisette really hope this is it for you, and that you are doing okay.

Bex - great news. Not long. Eek! Have you chosen names yet? 

Snow - what's things like for you right noe.

Bea and CH - hope you're doing well.

xxxx


----------



## snowflakes120

The RE office called me Friday and told me to come back tomorrow AM. But the stupid DNC (Democratic National Convention) is in town. The nurse said to give myself an extra half hr to get to the RE office. There are going to road closures and lots of extra people in town. It already takes me a half hour . I have to be there at 6:30am. That means I have to leave my house at 5 freaking 30 AM!! Things better look good!! I'll update tomorrow!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow- that is Early!! Hope it is worth it and goes well for you! I'm sure you'll let us know 

Nic - we are decided on the name Elliot Joseph, it's nice as I am thinking of him more and more as Elliot which makes it all very real! 

Hands - I am so excited about everything!! At the moment I have no fear although I'm sure that will change, I just can't wait to meet our little man!


----------



## snowflakes120

So, things went well. I have 2 leading follies. One is 22mm and the other is 14mm. I feel the one is kinda big and the other is kinda small. Eh. What do I know though. I have to trigger tonight and they want us in on Thursday for the IUI. I should OV 24-36 hrs after the shot. They will be calling me today with appt times. So here we wait. Not feeling all that positive. I have tons of questions still and feel that the RE nurse wasn't all that helpful. IUI's give BFP's when timing is perfect - I feel our timing is off for some reason.


----------



## snowflakes120

I trigger tonight at 10pm. We get to BD tonight. Skip BDing tomorrow. Hubby goes in Thursday @ 8am to give up his swimmers. I go in for the IUI at 10am. FX. I really hope this is our month!


----------



## NotNic

All crossables crossed for you Snow! I soo want this to be your month. Xxxx Also looking at dates you would have a due date almost the same as what Finlay's was. I hope that's a good omen for you Snow. xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Good luck snow!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi girls,

I had written a big long post a couple of days ago but tried to add a pic and lost it all grrrr.

Bex - let us know how you get on today, soo exciting it could be any day.

Snow - that is great news I really really hope this is the month for you Hun :hugs:

Lisette - I hope you are not still waiting and if not I hope it was a nice easy birth for you.

Hands - we are waiting until 6 months to do BLW so haven't started yet. Good to hear things are going well with dex.

Nic - glad Finlay is doing so well. Ariana jumped from the 9th to the 50th centile so I was a bit worried but the HV said they are better to be putting on weight than losing so sounds like Finlay (do you call him Fin) is doing great. It's also nice to hear that babies who don't smile all the time are ok A never smiles at people unless they have a conversation with her we always say she is not a massively happy baby but she is very content. She smiles and chats away when we are at home though and that's all that matters to me he he.

Oh and forgot to say love all the pics of all 3 babies too cute.

AFU we are doing well absolutely living waterbabies and looking forward to our trip to Aus, less than 3 months until Ariana and I leave.


----------



## InHisHands

Bea - what does BLW stand for?

Bex - I'm so glad that you are standing firm on Elliot and that you can just invision your little guy being Elliot. To be honest when i first saw Dexter, i still wanted to call him Gabriel (I wanted Gabriel but hubby insisted on Dexter). I still think of him as Gabriel, but i didn't dare change it from Dexter at the hospital though with my hubby gone, i could have muahahaha

Snow - My friend who was on chlomid.. hers was 14 too and she got pregnant that month. Hang in there girl.. there's hope. I'm praying for you this month. This is such an exciting 2 week wait. I'm so hoping this is it. It was last time (aug-oct time frame) that Bea, Bex, Lisette, nic, you, and i all got pregnant. Seems like a very fertile time of year for this group.

AFM - today is my anniversary but it just doesnt feel the same without my hubby here. Our lil family just doesnt feel complete till hubby gets back. I miss him so much. I in a way am so glad that dexter hasnt ever met his daddy that way he can't miss him like i do... though i will definately be glad when he gets back so they can build a relationship together.


----------



## Srbjbex

All went well at Solihull yesterday, I am officially low risk and fine to have my baby there as long as no last minute complications arrive. I'm really pleased, i had a tour and it was very nice, about as 'un-hospitaly' as you can get. So just need bubs to behave and not go too much overdue :happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

snow - update us on how the doc appointment went.

bex - that's great! I really hope things go as you hope. I know i was so thankful to have a natural birth w/o pain meds. It was very surreal and liberating for me and i know my little one had an easy safe delievery.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, IUI went good. However, I already OV'd yesterday. So timing was absolutely horrible!! I temp'ed BBT for the just the past 2 days. I'm most likely out as I had a half degree temp raise this AM. I felt pretty bad OV aches/pains around 10AM yesterday. IUI was 10AM today. Egg was most likely already dead as it was 24 hours. What a waste of money. I've been crying all morning. I honestly can't be strong for much longer. I am so sick of everything not working out. Today I feel like just giving up completely. 

Alls I can hope for is that I OV'd later yesterday than I think so the egg was still alive or our BD session on Tuesday night sealed the deal - hopefully my CM was decent enough for a few to in and wait around for my egg. 

Great news is that hubby's swimmers are off the chart amazing. He had 35 million & 97% motility post sperm wash. They like to see 5 million. So he's got some superman swimmers.


----------



## NotNic

Snow if hubby's swimmers are that good I bet there was some strong ones waiting for that egg anyway. I know how hard it is to stay positive, but his analysis might just be the good news turning point you need. Also if you had two follicules is there a chance you might release two eggs, one slightly later than your first? Either way I'm positive enough for you, so if you need to feel sad a bit longer, then there will still be tons of pma vibes hovering around you. 

Bex - brilliant news about today's appt. Having tried both with Finlay (pickle bottom!) I can so recommend a birthing centre!

Hands BLW stands for Baby led weaning. You might find that Dexter needs solid food before this point There are +ves and /-ves to both styles


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter had his 2mo check up yesterday. He weighs 13lbs 15oz and is 24 1/2 inches long. He's a big boy... but not chubby. He just has a lot of muscle and length to him.

The doctor doesnt like his stuffy nose and thinks it might turn into phemonia. boo ... but he's had it since he was 4 weeks and i've done everything he's suggested. Dehumidifier, raised crib, asperator, saline, warm baths, we dont have pets nor do we smoke. It just won't go away. He told me to do the saline more often and if it still hasnt gone away in 1 to 2 weeks to come back and that he will perscribe something for him.. perhaps an inhaler. BOOO. He acts just fine.. and i think its just allergies, but i can understand his concern and i dont want his stuffiness getting into his lungs.. its just that i've already done everything that a good momma would do, and it just doesnt go away and he seems fine.

As far as introducing solids... i think i want to introduce rice cereal as soon as possible. Dexter is now sleeping 9pm-4am and 9pm-6am most nights... so it isnt to make him sleep through the night... its because he goes through about 40oz of formula a day and that's heavy on our pocket books. Obviously if his tongue reflex doesnt go away right at 4mo... then i'll wait till it does... but im hoping to start him sooner rather than later in hopes to cut costs.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - you can never truly know the timing of your body. Hubby's swimmers could have gotten the job done... or after a postive opk eggs usually release 12-36 hours later and then last 24 hours... so there's still hope. I know on the month hubby and i concieved i thought i was out... because i had ALWAYS ovulated 12-15 CD's and when CD 17 hit and still no positive OPK, i concluded i must have been so stressed out that i didnt ovulate that month. Two days later i was at work and started getting some ovulation symptoms... i got home and took a test and it was positive.. but i still had to wait a few hours for hubby to get home. Who knows when i had really ovulated?! but it all worked out anyways. It doesnt take swimmers very long to get up there... and with an IUI im sure its even faster.... there's hope sweetie. I really want this to be it for you and with Nic i got "good good good... good vibrations"....


----------



## NotNic

Hands I can understand completly about your keeness to wean. Formula is expensive and it feels like a lot of liquid in their tummies when you see the bottles. I am down to one bf a day and Finlay has at least 4 7oz bottles a day and a small one around 4oz. He was sleeping through but last week he hasn't done. We've dropped his snacky bf and replaced with the smaller bottle, and some nights we are dream feeding him too. I think he will be much happier on solids. We have noticed much more dirty nappies with the increase in formula though.


----------



## NotNic

Sorry pressed post too quickly!

Snow - do you go back for a pregnancy test, or do you test yourself? It's exciting to think what could be happening now. I'm expecting good news for you now. I know so many ladies expecting 2013 babies including my sister, my SIL, my cousin and today I found out about my cousin's wife is due in Feb. I just know you are about to join my list. 

CH - hope you are checking in from time to time. We miss you. Do you start a new job this semester?

Lisette - eek! Any news?

Bea - We don't call him Fin just yet. We always planned to, but somehow Finlay suits him now. Hubby sometimes calls him Finmeister or Finners but I call him Mr Finlay Chops and so do my sisters now! :) Does Ariana like tummy time? F has started to get the hang of it. He plants his hands down like he's doing the plank and grins. Occasionally he shuffles and brings his legs in, but today he dug his toes in, lifted his bottom up like he was attempting the downward dog and shoved his face into the mat! I was pretty shocked that he was that strong. Hoping it was a fluke and not something he'll be practicing! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning all!

Had a lovely weekend, my friends threw me a surprise baby shower which I had no idea about, I was very surprised, it was lovely. My mum and sisters had travelled down from York for the day especially and my friends had put on a lovely party with afternoon tea and cakes. Got me very emotional! 

Listed - I can't wait for you to log in and update us....

Snow - I have to agree with nic and snow, I have good feelings and I am thinking so much about you and keeping every single thing crossed that this is a real turning point for you. Hubby has good strong swimmers and I am staying positive. Been seeing lots of Charlotte on the TV with the Obama convention, and that makes me thing of you too :thumbup:

Hands - Sounds like dexter is growing big and strong! I know you miss OH but this year is going very very quickly and he will be back before you know it!

Nic - so the Olympic and Paralympic excitement is all now over! :nope: I got very into the Paralympics over the last couple of weeks, some great performances! Now what can we watch!!

Bea - Glad to hear that water babies is going well, swimming is something I really want to get into with this little one! And a big trip to Aus planned too...how long are you staying there for?

I feel like now I am on 'twinge watch'! I've not had any braxton hicks at all this pregnancy so feel very unprepared in that sense. Over the last couple of days, ive had some period style cramps so maybe this is the very beginning of the end! I think I'm going to be thinking this for the next 3 weeks.... I'm going to be updating you girls with any twinge!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex, please do!!! I want to hear all about your twinges!!! I know it was killing me to wait the last 3 weeks. I had the PUPP which didnt help... but it was just long days waiting for something to happen.

At nights i enjoyed my last few nights being just baby and me and feeling him move inside me. I miss that and its what i really missed the first few weeks he was home. Being able to go to bed with him and feel him move in there and it be just him and me... and no crying! Just a soothing time.


----------



## NotNic

How exciting Bex! I remember going to bed every night and wondering if this was the one when it was going to happen. :) How lovely about your shower! 

I'm going to miss the olympics and paras. London has felt different this past month. We posed with an Olympic torch on Sunday and hubby has just sent me a pic of him wearing his friend's Bronze medal! She was part of the ladies hockey team.

AFU Finlay has been given the green light to start weaning at 4mths. His weight is now on the 75th percentile, he drinks more then the recommended amount, is strong and active, plus the hv thinks he has been having his growth spurts a couple of weeks ahead of schedule. Such a relief to have them agree w/ my gut feeling.

Anyone else have any updates? Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Almost time! How exciting. You have some nice friends to throw you a shower!

Lisette - Update! She has to be here by now! I want photos!

Hands - How sweet that you miss him moving inside you! I can't wait to be able to experience that feeling! Hope Dex feels a bit better soon!

Nic - Hooray that you and HV are on the same page with Finlay! 

Bea - Waterbabies sounds like fun and awesome that you have a great vaca coming up soon.

Well today is 6dpo. Not much going on here. I had a lot of CM yesterday but other than that can't really say that I have any SX's what so ever. From the beginning, I haven't thought that this is our month anyways. I'm trying to stay positive though. I went for Acupuncture last night which was nice. I also figured out that I may or may not be out of town when I will need next cycles IUI. It will be cutting it close. This cycle I OV'd on CD14. We fly out CD14 at night so I hopefully I can get the IUI done that AM if things follow suit. I am making back up plans with an RE in NY in case my body decides to be stupid... I am such an obsessive planner. 

Side note: I have an addiction to nail polish. A store here had Butter London nail polish on sale yesterday BOGO so of course I had to pick up a few. Totally thought of my UK Mid-August girls!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls, please forgive my not posting, Sorry for going MIA on u guys!!! So I was scheduled to go in tuesday night for the start of an induction process (gel called cervadil inserted for 12hours to open up the cervix first) well that was the first delay - no beds tuesday night so the y had us go in at 6am wend! Things got started & real contractions started strong & hard around 5pm...got checked out & my cervix was still only open at 1.5cm & 50% effaced :( So they took me off the gel for the night & had me go natural (no epi) to see what would happen...well it was a rough night & I needed morphine & gravol to get through...by morning I was praying for progress but still nothing! They then started me on pitocin as well as the baloon to really force me to open while inducing the contractions!!! 3hrs of hell on earth there & I finally opened to 5cm & took the epidural! Phew! Next part of the wait was pretty pain free but progress wasn't happenning & after 36hrs of strong contractions we made the decision to do a c-section after all! 

Miss Melina was born Firday Sept 7th at 4:29am, weighing 8lbs12oz & 21inches long :) She is just precious & I'm in a haze of awe & love like no words could describe :cloud: I hope to post pics soon as I need to be on my PC & just only got home yesterday so its slow & steady recovery & sleep between feedings right now :)

Thank u for all the love & prayers! xoxo


----------



## Srbjbex

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! Well done Lisette and hello Melina!! Great news to wake up to.

Sounds like it was a long hard process but you got there in the end, nice that you are home now, hope you manage to get some rest, looking forward to seeing some pics.

Congratulations sweetie :hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

Lisette - Yay that is great Congratulations, I cant wait to see the pictures. 
I also had to have the pesary to open the cervix and the drip as well and it was soooo painful I was vomiting all ove the place. I also got the epidural and from then on it was fab well apart from having to go into theatre and have forceps ha ha.
So pleased it all went well and you have her home.

Snow - I am so sorry you feel that you might have missed it this cycle but like the other girls said you still have a chance. The month I got pg we dtd on the Thursday and then I o'd on the Friday but DH had gone away to Brussels Friday morning so we couldn't do it again and we got lucky, I really hope you do as well hun. It is almost sods law that you will be pg this month from the DTD rather than the IUI since it is costing a fourtune lol. 
I have everything crossed it will be this month.

Nic - I am a very bad mummy and have never really done tummy time with her. I don't really want her mobile before we leave for Australia on the 25th November but I am not sure if that is working lol. All the other babies in our group started to roll about the 1st week of 5 months and she was 5 months on Monday and she is arching her back and trying to get over grrr. She can sit for a few seconds unaided though and I think she might sit before she rolls she doesnt really like lying down she always wants to be propped up. Sitting but not rolling would be perfect for the 30hour flight lol.
I am glad the HV is happy for you to wean at 4 months, every baby is soooooo different and you know best so even if they didn't agree I wouldn't worry.
This might also help you know you are doing whatis right for you. In my group of 7 people have weaned from 4.5 to 6 months just depending on their baby.
https://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/jan/14/six-months-breastfeeding-babies-scientists
Its an old article but I have intruduced a bottle of formula just in case its true ha ha.

Hands - I hope Dex is ok and doesn't get Pneumonia the poor little tike. How is everything going now have you got lots of help? When DH gets home you won't know what to do with all your free time.

Bex - Ooooooh soooo exciting I bet you can't wait, I was out to lunch with a friend on Thursday and she was saying she felt a bit funny and was getting tightenings and things and she went into labout on Saturday and had a little girl. 
So pleased you had a nice baby shower, I bet you got loadsof stuff.

Now I am on my laptop for the 1st time since having A today so I will try and post some pics also please excuse my spelling and grammer I am trying to be quick before she wakes up lol.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hmmmm nope it says they are too large to add. It says that from my phone as well strange.


----------



## NotNic

Yipee Lisette! Sorry to hear that the process wasn't straightforward. I think you were making things too cosy for Melina! Hope you're resting up and can't wait to see the pics. I bet your hubby is over the moon! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome to the world Melina! Congrats Lisette!


----------



## InHisHands

Yay a new Mid August Baby!!!!! Welcome Melina! I can't wait to see her. I'm sure both you and your hubby are proud parents. It's a little overwhelming being in a hospital and you have this little baby next to you and it's just you and them and it's like now what? LOL A sobering moment, but definately a precious one too. Congrats! I hope you are getting along okay. C-sections aren't fun... were you scared? or Were you just ready to get it over with by that point?

Bea - try to compress the pics when you have some time.. that is what i have to do with mine.

AFM - I'm trying to lose weight. I was getting a little heavier than what i wanted to be before i got pregnant (TTC depression can do that to ya), but i have lost all my pregnancy weight and then 2 more lbs. I'm hoping to lose another 8 to 13 lbs before my hubby gets back. My poor tummy looks like it has a wrinkly forehead from the saggy skin though LOL 

Dexter was sleeping beautifully for a few weeks but this week he is degressing. I'm not sure what's going on.. but it needs to stop lol Two nights ago he woke up 45 minutes after i put him down and he cried hystically for the next 2 hours +... I tried feeding him, burping him, rocking him, singing to him, trying to have him lay on me(he just thrashed around tho), laying in the crib while patting him, i tried music... the whole works... and finally i started to feel the tension build and i just wanted to scream and shake his crib.. 

so i told him im sorry dearheart.. momma has tried everything she knows to do. I love you but im going to just have to leave you to cry for a bit ... and i turned out the light and left because i don't want to hurt him. He cried for another 45 minutes and i tried and tried to get myself calmed down so i wouldnt be as frustrated and angry so i could go back in there and comfort him.. but i just couldn't. I was just so tensed at that point and i felt horrible. It was like im hurting him if i go in there and im hurting him if i dont. I failed as a parent.

It's nights like that, that i really wish my hubby was home. There are times that i just can't deal and it tears me apart emotionally. I dont want my son to feel abandoned or neglected. :( I do get help some days so i can go work out.... but my help never is here during the nights when things potentially get real rough.


----------



## NotNic

It's definitely a plus having someone to help though I only get OH up at the wkends after it's gone on for a while. He moans otherwise and I end up helping out anyway. If it makes you feel any better it's common at Dexters age to start waking up aain in the night. Finlay has been unsettled for the last few weeks. It's growth spurt + extra hunger + fussiness from his mental developments that cause him to be upset. I leave Finlay to cry sometimes. It's their way of communicating and thru don't always know why they are upset which makes it hard to calm them. If you know they are safe, clean, fed, at the right temp, burped and you have tried soothing them, them sometimes letting then calm themselves down or figure out what they want is the only thing you can do. Don't feel bad. Every mum does their best and always feels like they should be doing more, but it's impossible. Dex knows that he is loved. :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks nic. Makes me feel better but i do know i shouldnt get as frustrated with him as i do. He had another rough night getting to sleep but once asleep he did sleep through the night.. yay. I didnt know they had a growth spurt right now? I know at 4 months there is suppose to be a sleep regression. He just had a growth spurt about a week and a half ago. He needs to stop growing lol.

Here in another week or two he's gonna be too heavy for his bassinett which means momma is gonna have to reach all the way down in the playpen to put him to bed for his daytime naps... ugh!

How is Finlay doing? Is he playing with toys yet? Is he rolling or scooting? How's bath time going?

Snow - How are you feeling hon?

Lisette - I know its hard to get on the computer to post with a NB. We would love to see pictures and have updates... but know that we understand if you can't get to it right away.

Bex - We need a Twinge update!!!

Bea - What all does water babies entail?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - sounds like you are having a hard time at the moment, I can't offer any words of advice i am afraid, but I am sure are doing brilliantly. Friends of mine have struggled like you describe, but thats when they have OH there as well so it must be doubly hard for you :hugs:

No twinges today at all, feel perfectly 'normal'. Had midwife appointment this afternoon, and baby is still free, so not engaged at all. I know it doesn't mean anything at this stage and he still has plenty of time to engage, but I was hoping that he had made some progress. Going to try and be really active for the next week to help him get into position! 

Really I want him to hold on until after my brothers wedding on the 22nd, so he is obviously just listening to my wishes and holding on till then, but can't help wishing he was here already!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I have some bad news. I called the RE office yesterday to find out if Hubby's Sperm Wash was going to be billed to mine or hubby's insurance. We have different insurance but I'm not going to get into that right now.
Come to find out I have a bunch of bills coming to me totalling $3,500. What for? They are the hospital's portion for the Ultrasounds, Blood Work and Office Visits since 7/23. There are 7 days of services - that's it. I feel very deceived as I talked to the financial counselor after my 1st appt on 7/23 - there was NO mention of hospital fees. They gave me a print out of expected costs - but they were only for the Physician fees. I guess you are expected to know that there will be hospital fee or I am the only one that doesn't know about it. I am extremely pissed off right now. So I had one cancelled cycle and 1 IUI for over $4,000. I am so upset. I don't know what to do. I feel like our TTC journey has already come to a close. I've been dupped. 

P.S. - $960 (hospital fee) + $125 (physician fee) = $1,085 for 1 ultrasound. Highway robbery!!!

I did call the other RE in town here today and they are having a free seminar on 9/25 to talk to the RE's and financial advisers. So I signed us up for it.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies, quick posting of pics for you and hope to be able to catch up on reading from my phone later, hope you are all well xxx



 



Attached Files:







Vaudreuil-Dorion-20120910-00251.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NotNic

She's a beauty Lisette! So grown up already. :) How are you finding being a mummy so far?

Hands - My Health Visitor (HV) said 4 mths for growth spurts but my books have said 12 weeks. I guess they have two! :) Finlay started to roll yesterday. :) He can very proudly hold his head up and look around and sort of bob his body. It seems to have come out of nowhere. We desperately need to finish the house before he's active enough to destroy it!


----------



## InHisHands

Awww Lisette!!! She's gorgeous!!! Dark hair... i wasn't expecting that for some reason. Oh and i love the rocking horse onesie!!! She's gonna be dressed in style like her momma. Are you BF or FF?

Snow - How awful! I'm so sorry hun... let's just hope this IUI did the trick and you can start to move forward.

Nic - Tell Finlay Congrats!!! Awww its so wonderful when you get to see your kiddo learn something new. He's gonna be one smiling, rolling, acrobat!

Just yesterday Dex learned to grasp a rattle and he was shaking/ pulling on it violently today... eyes all crossed eye trying to focus on it and his tongue sticking out in a real effort to concentrate!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. Girls, I think we did it. I tested this AM with FRER at 7am. Didn't see anything after like a min so I went back to bed. I looked it again when I woke up at 9:30am and found a very very faint line. Couldn't tell if it even had color. I've thought it was an Evap or the trigger shot still in my body. Looked up and seems like trigger should be out. So then it was narrowed down to either very faint BFP or evap. Welllllll, I just did a dollar tree test just a bit ago with holding my pee for 4.5 hours and def pink line but still very faint. Came up within a minute too. Going to test with another FRER tomorrow AM. But I am feeling that we just may have done it.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG SNOW!!!! Eeeeekkkkkk I'm sitting here feeding & tears are streaming dowm my face! SUCH an awesome update to read after being behind so many pages :cloud9: I'm sending tons of dust for nice dark lines tmmr morning with FMU!!! Sooo happy for u doll :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We're doing awesome here...feeding & sleeping great for the most part...small growth spurt 2days ago that had us in a frenzy for a night but besides that she's a little angel! More pics to come soon xxx


----------



## NotNic

That's flipping brilliant news Snow!!! You've just given me goosebumps all over!! :) what time will you test again so I know when to stalk this thread? How many DPO's are you today? I'm jumping up and down with excitement for you!! Xxxxx


----------



## InHisHands

Gadzooks!!! Oh i really hope this is it for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You totally know we are in your corner and have been this whole time. 

Yes.. whether its good news or bad, update us ASAP! What does hubby say? Oh i really am praying that this is your sticky bean!!! I so want to see lil bean fruit tickers, positive BFP pictures... the whole works! - Am i getting ahead of myself? -- Nah! I'm just so excited and sitting on edge over here.


----------



## Srbjbex

I have just burst into tears with that news!!!! Oh snow I am going to be refreshing this thread all day to see what the morning holds for you! I AM SO EXCITED!!! :hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

Aw Snow yay that is awesome news, this has to be it woo hoo.


----------



## NotNic

I've forgotten the time difference for Snow. Is it -6 hrs??


----------



## snowflakes120

I tested and line didn't get any darker. Figuring the trigger is still in my body. I also went trampolining with friends on Saturday so maybe I shook the bean too much jumping and doing flips. I feel so stupid and guilty for getting me and hubby all excited for nothing. I'm stopping the progesterone tonight so hopefully AF can come on time so I can get the IUI done before we go to NY in early Oct. Sorry girls.


----------



## NotNic

Snow Im sorry to hear that. Are you sure you should stop the progesterone just yet? Remember I didn't get a positive test with an early response with Finlay when I was c.10DPO and I had a shortish LP around 11/12 days. Is there much harm in giving yourself a day or two more just to be sure? Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

I dont want to keep your hopes lingering... but i didnt get my dark line with FRER till 16 dpo.

Besides im pretty sure those test say to wait 2 days (as if any woman can wait) before retesting cause it takes that long for the hormone to double.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hubby is telling me to continue with the Progesterone and told me to call the RE and see what they say. My heart and gut are telling me the same thing. After I let the test sit til after I got out of the shower - it did darker up but just a tiny bit - not much. So I put a call into the nurses at the RE and will see what we will need to do next. I hope betas so we can see if my HCG levels are doubling like Hands said every 48 hours. My feelings are guarded now. I am just a bit worried bc I don't have any real symptoms - my boobs hurt a little bit but not like they did 2 days ago. I don't know - I just know that I'm scared.

ETA: RE office called - I am going for Beta's on my lunch break. They are also going to check my Progesterone levels too.


----------



## Srbjbex

If one thing is for sure, these things are never simple. :hugs:I don't know enough about how it all works to offer any advice I'm afraid, but I know that a line is a line and while it is still there you still have hope. Stay positive and keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

My line took a couple of days to get dark as well. This has to be it snow but I totally understand not getting your hopes up just in case big :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Snow hunni massive T & P...know how scared & guraded ur must feel...good that ur going at lunch so no days spent second guessing yourself :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey snow, just checking in..hope you have some good results this afternoon and don't have to wait...xoxo

Hands I've been meaning to ask you have you read Wonder Weeks? I started it and there seems to be loads of really good info on the way they have mental growth spurts sometimes and why they seem to regress...might be worth the read!

Girls I'd love to see new pics of your LO's and Bex how you doing getting sooo close now? Very excited for ya :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. Super cute pics of Melina! I can't believe she is already smiling! 

Great news for me. I am pregnant. HCG was 63 and Progesterone was 30. I am in such shock! Just gotta make sure they are doubling so I go back on Wed for another beta. OMG!!! I am due right around Finlay!! It think it like May 29th or something. We are celebrating with Meatloaf! Yummmy!!


----------



## InHisHands

YAY SNOW!!!!!!!!!!YES YES YES!!!!!!!! *does the happy dance* Oh i am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have another lil bean!!!! Oh i am so happy and his or her due date will be right around graduation time, the start of summer, and etc!! Perfect!!!

Lisette - She's gorgeous. How are you guys getting along? How's daddy?


----------



## NotNic

I knew it Snow!! I had such a great feeling :happydance: How fabulous would it be for us to share a birthday and our babies to share one too?! :) Finlay's date is May 31st so that's really, really close! Ah such a lovely time of year to be a new Mummy too. After everything that's gone on you really deserve this great news. So very, very happy for you and your hubby right now. xxx


----------



## NotNic

Can anyone else not sit still with Snow's exciting news?! :D I'm jumping around in my seat right now!


----------



## NotNic

Gorgeous photos Lisette! You looked fabulous pregnant and even more so now! You're a new mummy poster girl for sure. I couldn't even find my makeup bag for the first month and I sure needed it. Glad that you are loving athe Wonder Weeks. It's such a helpful book. We try the games they suggest at each stage, and I'm sure that's part of the reason why Finlay is so alert and keen to try and master new things.

Talking of new things, Finlay took his first ambulance ride yesterday. :( He's been a grizzly boy recently and Sunday morning I noticed a strange pin prick type rash on his chest that didn't disappear when pressed. I couldn't get hold of OH, and he had the car so decided to call 999 to request an emergency GP. What I didn't realise is that any call relating to a baby is considered high priority and an ambulance arrived within seconds of me ending the call! We went to the nearest hospital and spent the day being passed to various drs. As he had no other symptoms and the rash wasn't worsening we were allowed home and they called to let us know his bloods were clear too. The dr thinks he may have done it himself by retching or coughing, or it was the tail end of a mild viral infection which his teething hid. He also said that some children get benign rashes for no reason. Spoke to my mum and apparently my middle sister used to get rashes all the time! He seems unaffected by y'day. I think he rather liked the attention ;) though the excitement or the bug (if he had one) has worn him out and he's slept more today


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - Thanks for the suggestion.. though im not sure if i have any spare time to read.. I'm so far behind on getting things done right now.. BLAH!

Thank you for posting pictures of her... its hard to believe she's here!!!!

Bex - How are you doing ?

Nic - No i can't hardly sit... im like a hot potato over here with Snow's news. I'm just so excited and happy about it. I'm sorry about Finlay's rash. It's so scary being a new momma. Let us know if something worse comes of it... but im glad he's doing okay now

Snow - So where is my BFP picture? Where's the tickers? Oh i am soooo EXCITED!! Demi is gonna be a big sister!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG OMG OMG Snnnoooooowwwwww YIPEEEE :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: BEST news ever!!! How u feeling girl? H? Talk to us here! Eeeeekkkkkk awesome DD as well :cloud9:


----------



## MrsBea23

Aw snow Congratulations that is great news so so pleased for you :hugs:. Do you think it was the IUI or the bd the night before O? I guess you will never know. Oh that is amazing I really am wrapped for you.

Lisette - She is just too adorable and I love her blanky. I am so ready for another lol. I will try and get on the computer and compress these pics ASAP.


----------



## MrsBea23

Nic - omg what a nightmare I am glad he is ok the poor mite, I can only imagine how stressful that must of been I hope you have managed to get some rest as well I find that stress like that exhausts me :hugs:.


----------



## Srbjbex

Waaaaaaaaa!!!!! I just picked up the exciting news! Congratulations snow! I'm am absolutely over the moon for you, it makes all that heartache worthwhile! I'll update on me later today (I have some nursery pics to post) but just wanted to post my excitement!!!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

I've attached a few pics of our finished nursery - we just need bubs to arrive now as we are all ready for him! I've also put on a couple of bump pics as I havent done any in a while - ready to pop - ignore the stretchy marks which are ALL OVER my belly!!

Nic - sorry to hear about the scare you had with Finlay but glad to hear that he is ok. Its also good to know that they take it very seriously when there is something wrong with baby - much better safe than sorry. 

Snow - are you doing anything with hubby to celebrate your little bean? I'm still super excited here!

Lisette - beautiful pictures of Melina, you really do look like a very proud mummy!

Hands - how are you feeling at the moment, have things calmed down a bit now with Dexter?

Bea - hope you are doing well :)

AFM - I dont think that I am about to give birth any time soon, I just dont feel any different. I have had the odd tightening, I think, but that could just be bubs push against me, I'm not sure. In reality I dont want to give birth until after the weekend, because on Saturday it's my brother's wedding so really I want to hold on until after that!! After that it is all systems go....I am talking vindaloo, pineapple and :sex: which hubby is quite pleased about! I'm ready to meet my our little man!
 



Attached Files:







100_1729.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3









100_1727.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3









100_1717.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3









100_1720.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3









100_1722.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3


----------



## InHisHands

Nothing ever seems to stay calm for long.. just as soon as you think you got yourself and baby in a routine.. they change things up for ya! lol

Never a dull moment... gotta love it. I think he has hit his 3mo growth spurt a little early. He's eating 4 to 6 oz every hour to hour and a half and wants to sleep all day. Lots of fun over here.

Can't wait to see the lil man!


----------



## NotNic

Fabulous bump Bex! I'm sure Elliot is bring a good boy and waiting until next week to arrive. A friend of mine's due the week after you. Her bump has dropped real low and she's praying that her baby won't arrive any sooner than next week as she is due to be a bridesmaid this weekend! 

The hospital with Finlay was a strange experience. I knew there was nothing wrong, and felt bad for wasting their time and resources BUT I just couldn't be certain, and it was too much of a gamble waiting and seeing. It's great how seriously they took it and how reassuring the hospital staff were. 

ATM I'm exhausted! The last two weeks I've seen to Finlay through the night and it's taking it's toll. Hubby is off week after next to spend time with us and get house jobs done. I can't wait to see of I can wangle a lie in! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

I have so been trying to update my Mid-August ladies! Been so busy lately and wanted to make sure that I was fully caught up on everybody!

Awe LOVE the pics Bex! I hope Elliot stays put til the wedding is over! The nursery looks perfect!

Nic - So sorry that Finlay had to take a ambulance ride - so happy that everything turned out good though!

Hands - Yea, for growth spurts and lots of sleep for Dex! Like my ticker? I know you really like it and so do I!!

Bea - It will forever be our mystery - If we did it or if the IUI did it! 

Lisette - I am feeling very well so far. Excited for the sickness to hopefully set in!

AFM, It's official that I am indeed PG!!! My HCG more than doubled. It went from 63 on Monday to 185 today - My progesterone went from 30 to 29. Still really good. They asked if I wanted to come back on Friday for the same tests - I said sure - It's more for my reassurance - I figure it can't hurt and will only boost my confidence even more. I still can't quite believe it. In a way, I am scared to get too excited but feel much more optimistic and positive about this PG. Not too many symptoms yet. Hope they pick up in the next few weeks or so. But all in all - we are very pleased and very happy. 

I am so thankful for you ladies for sticking this out with me! I can't believe it has actually happened!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - you look great in your pictures and i love what you did with the nursery. It looks so bright! The weekend is almost here... hang IN there Elliot!!!

Snow - I LOVE THE TICKER!!!!! Oh it is so nice to see it under your name and you'll hit 2nd tri before Christmas which will be a sigh of relief! oh yay!!!! Do you plan on telling family?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - So far I have only told my mother and Best Friend and that's all I plan on telling for awhile. I think I'll let the cat out of the bag around Thanksgiving or a little bit after. I know I want to keep it a secret from work til my co-worker gets back from her maternity leave. 

Bex - Yes, Elliot needs to stay INNNNN!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Thanks for all the kind words :hugs: believe me the makeup bag only came out one morning cuz we had a photographer coming over to take newbown pic (one is my avatar - ill need to get to my PC to post more) besides that its been hair in a bun & the goal is to brush my teeth before H gets home from work! Lol 

Snow can't even tell u how happy I am for ya :) Enjoy every day sweetie...I know how u feel...I was very cautious & spent most of the first tri sleeping & truthfully holding my breath but in the end I didn't have nausea or "symptoms" either pg & it didn't mean a thing so try not to worry & just take super good care of u! Its a wonderful gift to yourself xxx

Nic how scary!!! Sooo glad you & the LO are just fine! Phew!

Bex ur looking awesome girl :) Love the nursery too! YAY new baby almost here! Yipppeee

Hands how's little man today? I hope things start getting easier for you xxx


----------



## NotNic

I am LOVING THE TICKER Snow!!!!! Ah it makes me so happy that you got your BFP. I never doubted for one moment that you would and I love that you get to have the same sort of timings I did for my pregnancy. It might just be me, but being pregnant over Christmas really speeded things up for me. I was almost 20 weeks by the time Christmas was over - so half way through. :)

Lisette - The toothbrush goal is still something that occasionally comes in to play. ;) Some days I think I brush them at least 4 times as I can't remember if I've done it or not. :haha: 

Thanks for your well wishes. Finlay is having an amazing 7 days - NOT! We have been up every night as he is teething and he still suffers from painful trapped wind, and then tomorrow he has his jabs. He was clingy enough today so god knows what tomorrow will be like. One order of calpol for him and a couple of ibroprofen for me!

Bex - How are you feeling? Do you have everything ready?

Hands and Bea - Hope your babies are being good for you.

CH - Are you still catching up? Would be great to hear from you if you can xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Yep, everything is ready and raring to go, but nothing to report here, no twinges or cramps or anything.

Last night I had my exercise class and there was a lady there who is due 2 days after me, and she was having contractions in the class!! Every 15 minutes as well, I'm positive she has her baby by now, all very exciting, although I have to admit that I was a bit jealous, I want to meet my little one too! 

I'll warn you all now I am going to be horrendous next week until baby arrives, I can already feel myself getting impatient....watch out!


----------



## NotNic

Bex - I've just noticed your status profile. I think you've gone more than halfway now. ;) Hope you're aren't kept waiting too much longer. Come on Elliot we want to meet you! :kiss:


----------



## snowflakes120

Sooo quiet in here this weekend! Everyone must have had a great and busy one!!

Bex - Is Elliot still in??!! Still impatient??!! I thought about you once or twice this weekend! How was the wedding??!!

AFM, my HCG went up to 523 on Friday and Progesterone down just a tad to 26. Yeahhhh!! Again, more than doubled!! They gave me my 1st ultrasound appt on 10/12 @ 8am! I am so excited! A bit over 2 weeks away! I can't wait. I just have so many more good feelings about this one!! I don't know why but I do!! I really don't have many symptoms - just my sore boobs, gassy, some cramping, bach aches and twinges. Hoping the nausea kicks in soon though but I know I'm still pretty early! They said I could call and get more Beta's and P4 tests done so I think I might go on Wed for just some more piece of mind and self-assurance. I swear I might be a nut-case til I see an actual baby and a heartbeat!


----------



## Srbjbex

Woop hoo snow , what great numbers, looks like you have a big strong beanie growing in there! :thumbup: I know that feeling though of just wanting to see baby and hear the heartbeat, it will be a long wait until then, then after that it will fly by!!

The wedding was fabulous, an absolutely brilliant weekend, my brother and his new wife looked absolutely stunning, and it was a great day all round. Baby behaved and stayed out as instructed...so now it is timetk get him out!!

Came home last night and had a very spicy curry followed by a bit of :sex: today I have nearly eaten a whole pineapple and spent an hour or so bouncing on my ball! If anyone else has any good tips then let me know!?


----------



## InHisHands

Hey everyone!

Snow- That's great news! Sounds like this lil one is gonna be a strong one. Does it seem real yet?

Bex - im glad Elliot stayed in this weekend... but we want to see him!!! Tell him it's time to meet his momma and daddy. I can't give you any advice on how to get him out as i went overdue and didnt go into labor until they accidently broke my water during a sweep. So i guess you could always opt for a sweep and hope they accidently break your water. At least i didnt mess up my floors at home that way! lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - I have heard lots of walking and Red Raspberry Tea should help.

I am having a bit of an day of nerves. I am just so scared today and nervous that I am going to have another MC. I just don't really feel anything at all. Again. Just like the last PG. I'm not even tired like everyone says you should be. I haven't had any cramping or twinges for days now. I'm not constipated. No MS or anything hinting to it. I just don't know. I am so very worried. I am going for another beta/P4 test tomorrow - I just really hope that the HCG is still increasing good and that the P4 rasied a bit. I just wish I could predict the future and know if this is my "take home" baby or not.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been pretty bad at posting lately.

Bex - so glad you had a nice time at the wedding. Are you feeling any movement yet?

Snow - aw Hun I know how you feel I didn't have any symptoms at all and freaked out most of my pregnancy. On the bright side it was a super easy pregnancy and she is a super easy baby do hopefully your LO will be the same when it gets out.
Unfourtunately I don't have any words of wisdom but I have a good feeling for you xx

Hi everyone else how is everything?

We had waterbabies today it was the 6th class and the babies swam on their own today underwater it was a bit scary but amazing at the same time.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I remember having a total melt down believing my baby was dead because i couldnt feel him/her anymore and was so sure i was having a misscarriage. Um.. yeah... hormones plus fears had me going crazy. Hang in there sweetie. First tri just sucks with insecurities.. it gets better though.


----------



## NotNic

Hey guys. Sorry we're having another hellish teething week. Hurry up teeth. We want to see them! 

Snow I've never got tired until the 2nd tri when you're supposed to feel better! The nausea doesn't hit most people until 6 weeks and not everyone does get it. Try to think happy, positive 'get comfy' thoughts to your snow pip. Xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Quick update from me, had my midwife appointment today. Baby has finally started to move down and was 3/5 engaged which is progress at least!! She offered to do me a sweep, so I said yes.

My cervix is fully closed and uneffaced, so she couldn't actually do the sweep, but it's useful to know that at least, its good to know its most likely not going to happen tomorrow. Booked in for a sweep next Thursday. I hope I won't be needing it, but I think I will be there.

In the mean time I am going to do loads more walking and spend a lot more time on my ball!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Great news that he should be here soon! How exciting! That is wonderful!

Things aren't looking too good still for me. My HCG went up again but my Progesterone is still falling. My levels have dropped from 30 to 20 in only 10 days time. I have a feeling this isn't going to be good. I don't have a single symptom anymore. The little ones I did have are all gone. So I am back to regressing not progressing. I woke up today and started getting ready totally and forgot I was even pregnant. That's never a good sign. That is how normal I feel. I have an early ultrasound on Monday - I will be 5w5d. I'm not expecting good news though. Just thought I'd give you ladies a heads up.


----------



## NotNic

Can't they give you something Snow? A friend of mine was given steroids and Lisette weren't you given progesterone to take? Not feeling pregnant doesn't mean anything Snow. I started feeling sick on 5+1 but I knew I was going to have Pip at the end of May, so if I was right about him being due then, then it would have been 6+1 which sounds much more likely. Until that point I felt nothing. Also at 10 weeks once the sickness had passed I would regularly forget I was pg too.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Snow hunni how u doing? I'm thinking of u lots & hoping u can give us a good update soon! Believe me I know all about making yourself sick with worry about every piece of info, feeling or lack of feeling! There is no cliche I can tell you cuz I hated hearing them...just get through these early days & try to block out the noise in ur head any way you can :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: My dr had me on progestrone from the day ot my BFP...don't know if it helped but made me feel like I was doing something...anything!!! Let us know when u can love xoxo

Nic sorry to hear a hellish week for u :( hugs

Bex very exciting girlie! Hope u can stay as comfortable as possible in this last stretch!

Hands how have u been this week?

Bea that waterbabies class sounds amazing & terrifying at the same time! Do u have new pics for us?

AFM holding up ok - my system is still getting used to the broken up sleep & lil Melina has a bit of reflux so there have been a few hurl all over mommy incidents! Lol poor lil sweetie always looks so stunned :hugs: I will try to post some new pics from the PC later today - hope everyone is doing good xoxo


----------



## InHisHands

Ugh... im gone for a week and it seems like everything is in the pits.

Nic has teething issues

Snow is on pins and needles

Bex is still hanging on

and 

Melina is a spitter upper teehee (Dex is too... i use his recieving blankets for burp cloths... we go through 3 to 6 of them a day plus blankets, sheets, and clothes).


Snow any news????? 

Nic how is Finlay handling his teething? Does he get nasty diapers with it?

Bex is he here? I want a birth story and pics!!

Lisette - Hang in there sweetheart. Those few hours of broken up sleep a night will soon end. Dex started sleeping from 9pm to 4am by 8 weeks.... and now most nights he'll go from 9pm to 8am. (he occassionally wakes up middle of the night still... but usually i can just pat him right back to sleep once i remove his arms from the bars lol)


----------



## NotNic

Lots of strong beanie thoughts to you for today Snow. Keep us posted! BTW today is my 1 year anniversary of Pip's first BFP. Birthday buddy I'm hoping it's another lucky omen for you. xxx

Bex - Any news? I've had two friends have boys over the weekend. Did you make it a hat trick?!

How's everyone else?

We had a great weekend staying at my Mum's and we've begin weaning. Finlay LOVES it!! He is so much happier and is beginning to do many more firsts. He sat on his own, unsupported, he drank from a beaker and he blew a raspberry on my cheek. :D


----------



## snowflakes120

They saw a Gestational Sac and a Yolk Sac. RE was happy with that - she said it was still very early and that is all they usually see at this time. I go back next Friday 10/12 - hoping to see a Fetal Pole and Heartbeat. Since we moved on to U/S they will no longer be monitoring my levels which I am happy about because I think it was causing me much more stress than needed.

We are going home to NY this Thursday to Monday for my cousin's wedding. I'm super excited. Both my sister's will be home. It's been over 2 years since we have all been together. I am super excited. One sister will be going back to Tanzania the week after - her eyes were cleared by the Ophthalmologist here in the states.


----------



## NotNic

Hands - teething has upset his tummy. His trapped wind has got worse and we had huge screaming bouts. He became really constipated too. I asked the GP and I was advised to wean so that we can balance him out. So far it seems to be working.


----------



## Srbjbex

I'm still waiting here and thoroughly fed up! Went on a couple of long walks at the weekend but no signs of anything so far. I think I'll end up making to my appointment of a sweep on Thursday! Come on baby! It hasn't helped that all the rest of my NCT class had their babies last week, one baby every day last week, so now I am the only one still waiting for baby to complete the set. Argh....I never anticipated how frustrating being overdue would be!

Snow - great news from the RE, that must put your mid at rest at least a little until your next appointment. But I full well know you will never properly relax until a long way down the line! Great that all your sisters will be together again, I can tell from your post how excited you are!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex if it makes you feel any better i was 3 days over due with Dex and the only reason i had him when i did was because they accidently broke my water.

You aren't alone... but yes going over due is really really frustrating! You know that it HAS to happen sometime... but it feels like its never going to happen.


----------



## NotNic

Bex my NCT class was like that. Of the 7 babies 6 were born in 10 days. It was like our waters went / labour started every 2 days. 2 babies ended up being born on the same day. The final baby arrived on it's due date 8 days after Finlay (who was the 6th baby). It's nice to have them so close. I'm sure you'll be soon. Statistically you're not late yet. First babies are most likely to be born at 41+1. ;)

Snow - great news. Keep growing strong Snow Pip! :)

xxxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Thinking of you and the sweep today! Hope it all goes well and Elliot comes soon for you!! Can't wait for pics!

Nic - Hope Finlay is feeling better with his teething! I can't believe he is already getting teeth - what a big boy!

Lisette - How is motherhood treating you??!!

Bea - Can't believe she is swimming underwater already!

Hands - What's the countdown til DH comes home? How's baby Dex doing?

I had a bit of nausea on Tuesday night but haven't had any since. Don't really know what to think of that. Hoping it comes back though to give me some more reassurance that everything is going OK. Not much else going on with me! We fly out tonight. I can't wait!


----------



## InHisHands

Yay snow you are a pea!!!!! Don't worry about not feeling a lot of nausea. I had it come and go a little bit, but quite honestly i didn't have much of it with Dex... at least not like i thought i would. I threw up a few times here and then but it would just hit me briefly and then go. I'm still having good vibrations snow and im so excited for you and lil sweetpea! Have fun on your trip!!!

Nic - How is introducing solids going? I really wish i could introduce them to dex but he's not 4 mo yet. He can sit up on his own, but just doesnt do a very good job of balancing himself LOL We still have to hold onto momma's fingers so we don't fall down.

Next week i think im going to introduce him to the bathroom. My kitchen floor doesn't have flood insurance and he splashes way too much during bath time to be in my kitchen!!!

As far as countdown goes... its 81 days till Christmas and 132 days till Valentines day.. and hubby should be home somewhere between those two holidays.


----------



## NotNic

Wow Hands he can sit on his own already? Good work Dex! Finlay can sit if he has his hands on his knees but it's not the most convincing of attempts. ;) Weaning is going great. He loves broccoli, cauliflower and went crazy with carrots and swede today. We also went for lunch today and he kept reaching out for my food, holding on to my sandwich and picking chips up. He was a pest! :) I think he is going to get the hang of eating solids super quick. 

Yay for OH coming back. My sister is pregnant right now and she is due on Valentine's Day. Your 
hubby will be home before I meet my niece. :). xx

Enjoy your trip Snow. Where are you going again? Xx

Bex - any news? Xx

Bea and Lisette hope your girls are treating you well. xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Another failed sweep yesterday...cervix still closed and unfavourable so wasn't able to do it. I was so disappointed yesterday :nope: I feel like my body just doesn't know what to do.:cry:

Attempt again on Sunday then after that next Thursday. If not it will be induction, which is obviously not what I want BUT At least I know my baby should only be a week or so away.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Snow I'm over the moon for u :happydance: Enjoy ur time with ur sisters!

Bex I feel ur pain darling! It was honestly the most frustrating time when I was overdue & everyone kept telling me to enjoy or relax or rest & just wanted to scream!!! Here's a happy vision for u to keep in mind, ur LO will have had those extra days & be all that much cuter & alert for u :) Hang in there hunni...come on out vibes ur way xxx

Nic sooo adorable about ur little man being ready to eat momma's food :)

Hands u must be sooo excited to be in countdown mode! Gonna be such a special wonderful time for your family :) How's Dex been this week?

Bea we need new pics pls :)

All is going good here....Miss Melina is 4weeks old today & can not believe how fast it zoomed by!!! She's been through some growing pains but all in all she's a happy lil baby & is growing by the minute here! 10.6lbs as of Wenesday :O Must get to my PC & show u new pics!xo


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - oh how time flies!!!! It really does go quick.

Nic - I'm so glad that Finlay is ready for solids! Sounds great.

AFM and Dex... well... we are doing good. We have transitioned to faster flow bottles, and the basinette to the playpen (for naps during the day), and to footed pajamas.... next week im introducing him to the bathroom, the week after that im introducing him to his highchair, and the week after that im introducing solids!!!! Wow what a busy time 3mo is!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex, is he here?

Nic, are solids still doing well? How is his digestive system handling it?

Bea -- she's just about 6 months old!!!!! That's just crazy!

Snow - Is there an update?

Lisette - How is your little one? Is she laid back, or an active monkey?


----------



## Srbjbex

No....BUT for about the past 12 hours I have been having regular but mild contractions so think I am finally in early labour! Contractions are 10 mins apart and have been for a few hours, but not strong..can still talk through them etc. I am just so pleased that my body is finally doing something!! I know it could all fade away, or could take ages, but hopefully this is it!

Please send me good strong contraction thoughts!


----------



## InHisHands

That's awesome bex!!!! Yay!!! I hope this means he's on his way.


----------



## snowflakes120

I for sure thought I'd come back from NY and see pics of Elliot! FX that things are progressing for you Bex!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Woo hoo Bex hopefully they are strong contractions you are just amazing with pain. Can't wait for the update that he has arrived.

Snow how is it all going are you feeling it yet? Are you starting to get excited?

Lisette I will get some photos on at some stage I promise but the same right back at you lol.

Hands she is 6 months tomorrow time has flown by. When do you find out DH's actual arrival date? Or does he just walk in like in the movies with it all being romantic.

Nic. We started weaning about a week or so ago and it is crazy how prsky she is already with grabbing at my food.

Not really much news with us just the usual waterbabies today was fun, it is dining tomorrow at song circle oh the world of babies ha ha.


----------



## InHisHands

Pesky!!! Sounds soooooo much like fun!!!! oh Bea i can't wait to get dex to start solids! Oh it will be so much fun. Does she sit in her high chair while you eat, playing with toys or something? We decided to start dex on solids on Halloween. I wanted to do it on his 4 month "birthday" but he's getting shots that afternoon and so i decided to wait a week so if there was an adverse reaction, that we could tell which one it was from.

As far as hubby goes... they really don't tell you much until they are about 24-48 hours out from coming home. As time gets closer (a few weeks to a month out) you start hearing rumors and you get an idea of when they are coming home... about a 7-14 day range. Then 24-48 hours out the FRG calls you and lets you know when and where to meet up with your spouse.

There is usually a ceremony in one of the lockers... kind of like a gym... and they all march in and their commander speaks briefly and then releases the soldiers to their families and you see them running to the bleachers and wives running off the bleachers... and some how amazinly, despite the fact that they all look the same in uniform.. you really can tell which one is yours off in the distance... and you meet up and greet briefly and then you try to get out of there as fast as you can because its so chaotic! lol


Im thinking of getting some fabric paint and one one of Dex's plain onesies.. write "I've been waiting my whole life to meet you" on it. Not sure if i should do it. Anyone have any other cute suggestions that i could do when Dex meets Daddy for the first time?


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh hands you almost had me in tears it must be such an amazing and surreal experience when you see him.

I think a onsie is a great idea and I love your saying, I bet you could get someone on eBay to print it pretty cheap as well if you want it actually printed.

Yup A sits in her chair while we have dinner and she gets a bit of whatever we are having and she usually gets a bit of lunch as well but I am not so good with brekky yet it's a bit early for us lol. She doesn't get much in her mouth really but she seems to enjoy it and anything she can get a hold of goes in lol.

I think it's a good idea to wait A didn't feel great after her last lot of shots it is so much going into their little bodies.


----------



## NotNic

Bex - Woo hoo! Hoping that the no news means that he is here. Yay!!

Snow - you're a blueberry! :happydance: How are you feeling?

Hands - You have just got to write that on a onesie! Then you MUST take a photo for your album, show us here AND put it in a scrapbook. That's going to be such a special moment!

Bea - I can't believe she's already 6 mths! Have you and your OH thought about siblings for her, or is it too soon? Glad to hear she is doing well with weaning. What does A like and dislike? Their facial expressions are so great when they try something new.

As for us weaning is going well though we have noticed that he really doesn't do well with orange coloured fruit and veg. He loved carrot but was quite sick afterwards. I assumed I had given him too much (I got a little carried away :blush:) or he was being sick because he has been quite mucousy from a cold, but then on Monday he had a very sicky reaction to mango. I also had been trying him on an apricot and peach flavoured porridge but realising that was orangey I reverted to the apple one that he had last week and gave him parsnip at lunch and he wasn't sick at all today. He is good with green veg and likes apples and pears, so I guess we can get enough variety for the timebeing until he is older and I'll try them again just to see if his tummy isn't mature enough for those sort of foods now. It would be strange if he is allergic to carrot though. I don't know anyone who is! :)

Other news for me - we have stopped breastfeeding now. Just waiting for the milk to properly dry up, then I will ask to swap to my old bcp, get fitted for new bras and hit the swimming pool. No more excuses to eat custard creams all day! :)


----------



## InHisHands

clicked Enter twice


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - That was one of the best things about breast feeding! Do you have a goal in mind?

I've lost 12lbs so far.. and have 10lbs to go until i get to my pre-wedding weight. I'm now 10lbs lighter than what i was when i first got pregnant... yay!

Bea - A sounds so adorable! Is she starting to scoot yet? Is she still sleeping good?

Snow - The ultrasound is almost here!!! I'm so hoping you get to see your little one's heart beating strongly, so you can have some reassuranc.

Bex - Where's Elliot? I hope in your arms! Update!

Lisette - How's Melina? How are you and hubby doing?


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Where is Elliott????!!!! I am stalking our thread looking for him!! 

Hands - Can't wait for hubby to come home. I know I'd be balling and crying like a baby!

Bea - Can't believe she is 6 months already! I got to hold my cousin's baby when I was home and she is about the same age - seems like lots of fun at that time frame.

Nic - Ohhh poor Finlay not being able to eat orange foods! Hope his little tum tum is just a bit too sensative at the moment and will be able to grow in his orange vegs.

AFM, I still feel great. I forget I'm pregnant alot. Still not many symptoms like last time but today I am remaining positive. I am quite anxious about tomorrow. I am very nervous and very excited all rolled up into one. Can't believe it's less than 24 hours away at this point.


----------



## InHisHands

Hang in there snow... you just may be one of those women who has an easy breezy pregnancy! I know except for being extremely tired and having some nausea my pregnancy was a breeze... that is until 37 weeks when the PUPP came.

I'm still holding out for you. I'm still beaming over here about you being pregnant!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi all,

No news from Bex then I hope it's not a long one.

Nic - she loves bread probably because its easy to hold lol she will eat anything she can get to her mouth. The facial expressions are hilarious aren't they.

I am trying to introduce bottles and cut down on the breastfeeding but some days she just won't take a bottle grrr. Ideally I would be down to just a morning feed by the end of November but we will just have to wait and see.

Have you gone back to your original bra size? I can't wait to start wearing normal bras and t-shirts again lol.

Hands - she still sleeps well which is awesome. She isn't moving anywhere though she seems a pretty laid back baby in no rush so I think it will be a while yet, this is pretty handy though I can just sit her down with some toys and when I come back she is still there lol. The only thing she really has an interest in and it's the only thing she will roll for are the cats, she love love loves them.

Snow - honestly I didn't feel much for most of my pregnancy, we went to the states when I was about 6 weeks and I was sure it was an mmc because I didn't feel pg at all and later I didn't even have massive kicks because my placenta was anterior so I was sure something was wrong hopefully you will have a nice easy one like me and everything will be just fine. I know how hard it is to relax though and it is a bit easier to just have that doubt incase anything does go wrong :hugs:

Hi Lisette how are you guys getting on? Is hubby much help? Mine was beyond useless until she was about 4 months so if he isn't don't worry they get better lol.


----------



## InHisHands

That's sweet bea. Dexter will be GONE as soon as he can figure out how to... he is constantly wanting to move. He doesnt even want momma holding him for too long now.. wants to be on his tummy, or playing on his floor gym, or in a swing, in a jumperoo, or on a car ride... always wanting to be moving.

As far as hubbies go.... mine hasnt lifted a finger... what a lazy man! j/k LOL So even if hubbies don't help it will still be okay :) We can do it.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just checking in really fast! We have a baby with a heart beat of 145! It looks like a squirrel!! OMG - I'm pregnant and can finally get excited about this!!


----------



## InHisHands

Well if the baby looks like a squirrel it means 3 things. 1. The baby must look like daddy because you dont look like a squirrel and 2. Demi will want to chase after the baby and 3. You can definately go Nutty about your pregnancy!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## NotNic

Woo hoo Snow! Great news and good heartbeat. I bet you are still pinching yourself! :)

Bea - not sure what size I am now. I think I'm down a cupsize or two. I was a 30F before and a 32F while pregnant and I don't fill them up anymore. My ribcage still has a big gap at the front, so maybe in time I'll go back in. Also swimming helps keep the ladies perky(!) so maybe once I'm fitter, it won't seem like they've shrunk too much. My guess is a 32DD now, so at least bra shopping will be easier.

Hands - I'm a few lbs below pre-pregnancy weight but I'd have to shift 10 more if I wanted to be my wedding day weight. I'd be happy to be more toned and if in the process I lose 5more lbs then yay!

Bex - can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## Srbjbex

Here I am.... I promise I will check in later with a much more detailed post including photos, but for now, I know you all want to know the news.

Elliot Joseph Jones was born at 5am on Friday 12th October weighing 8lb 5oz. He is absolutely perfect :happydance::happydance: and we are over the moon. Not a fun labour that started naturally (yay for no induction) but ended a couple of days later with an emergency Caesarian :nope:.

I will post a full birth story later if you are interested, but we arrived home from hospital about 3 hours ago, and are so pleased to be home with our little man. We are all fine and healthy! 

More to come I promise...love to you all


----------



## MrsBea23

Bex - congratulations I saw the pic on FB and came straight on here he is absolutely adorable. And the same birthday as my DH.

Can't wait to hear more.

Snow - that is fab news so pleased for you. I hope you did something nice to celebrate.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeahhhhh for Elliot!! I saw him on facebook and man, he sure is a looker already! He looks so perfect. I am sure you already soooo in love!! xoxo


----------



## InHisHands

Yay Elliot!!! Can't wait to see him and to hear more about his birth! (i dont have facebook)

Arianna, Finlay, Dexter, Melina, Elliot, & Lil Snowflake!!!!! Im really glad that we have all stuck together through this whole thing. CH we are still waiting to hear from ya!


----------



## NotNic

Bex - Just seen the photo. He sure is an absolute beauty!! He has such perfect skin and looks extremely relaxed. These boys never realise just how much they put their Mummies through. He looks as if he has had a week on holiday, not just gone through a very long labour!! Can't wait to hear how you guys are getting on.

Guys don't we just have a perfect sounding list of babies?! 

Last night I was reading through the first few posts up to Mrs Bea's first positive and I still can't get over just how similar we all are! I would love one day for us to meet in person. I think we'd have a hoot going out. :) I will start playing the lottery to see if I can make it happen. 

CH - Lovely it doesn't look like you've been on much since Finlay arrived. It would be nice to hear how you are getting on and where you are at. It doesn't matter if you don't want to talk about TTC.It would just be good to hear from you and hear how work etc. is going. xxx

I realised awhile ago that there have been no recent Finlay photos, so here's two to keep you going. xxx
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









Natalie iphone 707.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## InHisHands

He's starting to fill out Nic. But thats a good thing! Babies tend to get chubby till they can learn to crawl and walk and then it all goes away. I am afraid Dexter is going to blow up like a balloon when he starts solids... but he's taking 40-45 ounces a day. Come on Halloween! My pocket book cant take it.... besides i really want to see his expressions when he tries it.

Right now i live closest to CH... but who knows where i'll be living when hubby gets back. We are hoping Colorado... but you never know with the army. My husband gets so excited when he talks about moving from here, that i feel the need to remind him not to forget to take me and Dex with him. haha

BTW did you ever finish the nursery out with the airplanes like you had originally thought of? (airplanes for blue pip and butterflies for girl pip)


----------



## NotNic

Hands he's actually less chubby than he was! All the milk was making him swollen. He was retaining water in his feet, face and hands. He now weighs 17lb 10oz, but this fortnight he only put on 7 ounces. He normally puts on around a pound. He's now dropped down to the 75th percentile - so a much more normal gain. He so needed to eat solids!


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - He is just so gorgeous! Yeah for solids! I think it would be so awesome if we all got together some day! We would be a bunch of chatty cathys!! 

Hands - Halloween is right around the corner. Are you taking Dex out? Do you have a costume picked? Loved your post about my squirrel - def made me smile and LOL!! 

Lisette - Bet you are enjoying motherhood!

Bex - Can't wait for more pics of Elliot!! Hope things are going well for you! 

Bea - How are you and Ariana? I bet she is getting so big! I think you go on Vaca soon to Aust!! 

Not much going on with me. Sorry I've been so slack lately! The RE released me to the OBGYN. I have an appt with a new OBGYN practice on Friday @ 8am. My old OBGYN retired shortly after he referred me to the RE. I also want to stay within the same network as my RE and deliver at a specific hospital - as we have a bunch to choose from so I had to switch again. Oh well. RE gave this practice a good referral so it must be pretty good. 

I have a bunch of new and weird symptoms going on: I am completely backed up to begin with. Then after I go, I have this dull ache/pain on my right side really low like where my ovary is - I don't know what that is all about. But it has been sticking around all morning so far today. It's kinda worrying me a bit as it's pretty constant today - totally plan on taking it easy after work. I've had the chills a few times at night which I find extremely weird - one min - I am freezing cold then the next really hot! Super annoying! I am bloated beyond belief - I couldn't do up my pants at work yesterday! Thank God, I had on a loose shirt so no one could tell. I have a feeling bc I am so petite that I might show pretty fast... I was also thinking maybe I would even up the Mid-August tally and we could have a girl so we would have 3 girls and 3 boys!! :haha:


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies, I am so so over the moon with Elliot, i love him so much :cloud9:

Ive attached one photo which is the one I put on FB, and once I have had a chance to upload all the ones we have on the camera so will get chance to put a few more on!

But I Thought I would update with my birth story as I know you will be interested...it wasnt easy going.

On Sunday, the midwife attempted another sweep, but as with previous attempts, my cervix was ridiculously posterior, fully closed, completely uneffaced i.e. nothing going on!

So on Monday 11th October, I felt a bit 'funny', like my period was going to start, a bit crampy etc. By Monday evening I had started having mild contractions, nothing painful, but noticeable, and this continued throughout Tuesday 12th. OH didnt go to work on Tuesday as we thought it would progress, but contractions stayed around 10-15 mins apart throughout the day and night. The hospital said it sounds like things were progressing and to call back when increased in intensity and got closer together.

Wednesday was still the same, contractions now about every 5-10 mins but were stronger. At 3pm I went to the toilet and thought i felt a tiny gush but wasnt sure...rang hospital said it was unlikely it was my waters as I wasnt wetting a pad. but got chatting about induction etc. The Midwife I spoke to said to come into hospital and she would try o do me one last sweep. went in and was 1cm dilated (woop) but cervix still very posterior - to use her words, my cervix had a hell of a lot of work to do. she managed the sweep though :happydance: she also thought it may have been my hind waters that i felt go. 

back home wed night and contractions started to kick in and increase in intensity, overnight Wednesday they were about every 3 mins and i didnt sleep at all, had a couple of overnight baths etc.

7am thu morning, back into hospital. Still only 1cm dilated but cervix moved right down and fully thinned out - finally!! at least all those contractions were doing something! but she did think my waters had broken. As it was a midwife led unit, their policy is you only have 24 hours from waters breaking when they will allow you to give birth at the MLU. Therefore she made an appointment for me at the main city hospital for 3pm that afternoon. 

Still contracting strongly, we made our way there at 3pm, was now 2cm dilated, stayed in for a while on the monitor. At 9pm It was decided due to my waters having broken previously the best option was to put me on an oxytocin drip to accelerate contractions. Did this and 4 hours later I was till only 4cm, despite the increased strength contractions. I was given another drip and another 4 hours  at this point I asked for some pethidine to help with the pain which was the best thing I did as it meant i actually slept for an hour through the contractions and allowed my body to recover a bit. Finally 4 hours later at around 3am I was suddenly fully dilated and ready to push. I think after all that it took us all by surprise!

I was pushing for an hour and a half, but baby was in a funny position which made it very difficult. After an hour and half of pushing, the doctors were called in as babys heartbeat was decreasing with each contraction. It was decided either a forceps or possibly caesarean was necessary . I was prepped for theatre and given a spinal block  I cant tell you how amazing it was to not feel the pain of contractions any more! Baby not in right position for forceps, so at around quarter to 5 on Friday morning, Elliot was finally delivered by caesarean. 

So thats it, he is here! A very log drawn out process, but looking at him now, he is absolutely perfect and all the trauma last week seems like a distant memory. Feels quite therapeutic to have written it all down!

Lots of love to you all
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## InHisHands

Yay Bex!!!!! He's amazing (as if there was any doubt). How are you getting along now that you are at home? How are you adjusting to motherhood? Sounds like a very long labor... makes me greatful for my 6 hours (2 hours of waterbreaking and tiny contractions i couldnt feel, 3 hours of agonizing front to back contractions, and 1 hour of pushing) labor.

Snow - I had those ovary pains too.... its just the hormones doing a funky number on your body. Have you decided when you were going to tell family, friends, coworkers and etc? Im so glad that you decided to do the IUI afterall!!!

Nic - Im so glad solids worked out for Finlay!!! Im hoping solids will do the same for dexter. I bet you he's 18 to 20 lbs now ugh!! I almost started him today on them, but told myself to wait... he needs to be at least 4 months... but he's taking 40 plus ounces most days and seems so unsatisfied half the time after he finishes his 6oz bottle.


Question for you guys: Am i the only one that they gave a huge giant chocolate chip cookie to, after they gave birth? Right after i gave birth... they fed me a small dinner and this huge chocolate chip cookie that was probably the size of both of my hands combined! I didnt know they were going to give me one of those... but dang, if i would have known it, i would have pushed harder!!! LOL It sort of made me feel like a dog or something... give birth and we'll give you a treat! teehee


----------



## NotNic

There was no mention of a cookie for me Hands. Had I known, I think I would have probably run and got the forceps for them! :) I ate two Crunchie bars about 1am not long after my contractions started and then didn't eat a thing until 9am when I tried some toast which I promptly threw up(!), and around 11pm my Mum drove to a 24 hour garage and got me a cheese sandwich, some fruit and some biscuits to keep me going!

Bex - Sorry to hear that your delivery wasn't as text book as we'd like. How do you feel after the spinal? I hated that feeling, of not really feeling anything. My bottom felt like a water bed! The best bit for me was how warm it made me feel when it kicked in. :) Were you okay afterwards or did they have you stay in for a couple of days?

Snow - I am plumping for a girl for you too. This year, I think 90% of the pregnant ladies I know personally have had boys, but next year I'm predicting there to be more girls. I have 6 members of my family and a one friend expecting babies in the first 4 mths of the year and of the 4 that know what they are having ALL of them are expecting girls! 

I'm not exactly the biggest of people. I had big bloating problems, but come 12 weeks I lost some of that water retention and ther weight I gained and didn't really have a bump that definitely looked like a baby bump until post 22 weeks. I was carrying so high that my rib cage expanded and Pip was hiding up there blocked by an anterior placenta. That said, my sister is 5ft 1.5 and her bump is massive for her weeks. Weightwise she has put on around the same as I did at the same point, but her bump was a noticeable bump at 10-12 weeks!

Hands - How come you want to move to Colorado? Do you have friends there? Dexter will be brilliant at weaning. Hungry boys make the best weaning students! I would love to see a recent pic. I wonder if he's taken Finlay over in height now?

Lisette - How are things for you guys? Is Melina keeping you busy? How are you fidning the feeding?

Bea - How's weaning going for you?

CH - :wave: Hope you are still checking in evry now and then. Would be so nice to hear from you. xx


----------



## InHisHands

Here are some recent pictures of Dexter.

Nic - I do have family out in Colorado and i spent my summers there as a kid and loved it. In fact i loved it so much, i took my new boyfriend on a trip with me to Colorado right before he was going to deploy so he could see the sights.... and we fell in love while doing a cave tour. At the end of the tour they turned out all the lights and we held hands in the complete darkness for about 5 minutes. 

When my boyfriend got back from his deployment, we went ahead and got married... TTC for about a year and now we have dexter. It has a special place in our hearts. We both love the mountians, hiking, 4 wheeling, white water rafting, amusement and water parks... and Colorado has it all.

If the army wont move us there, once he gets out, we will move there ourselves. One way or another, we are going to Colorado lol.

As far as Dexter's weight and height... well he has his 4 mo appointment next week so i will ring him in then. Im guessing 18-20lbs and at least 26inches. We will see how close i am.
 



Attached Files:







Dexter&Toby1.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2









ChangingTable2.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









FootieBumbo2.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3









TummyTime1.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2









TummyTime2.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## InHisHands

snow - I usually do Trunk or Treat at my church for Halloween. This year i'll go with dex, but i wont be doing a car... i'll just help out with the cotton candy and etc until he gets fussy and then leave. Last year while i was pregnant with him, i bought a Tiger costume after halloween was over so it only cost me 4 dollars for his outfit. Am i good or what? I just did an animal theme one since i didntk now if he was a HE for sure even though i felt like it was gonna be a boy. Maybe i should have done one of those cute pumpkin ones instead... oh wells.


----------



## Srbjbex

I would love for us all to meet up one day too! :happydance:

Snow - I've been a bit distracted the last couple of weeks but I really am so thrilled for you and that your pregnancy is going well. Before you know it you will have a little baby :baby: so pleased that the IUI worked for you and you thoroughly deserve this. Keep growing strong little snow beanie!!

Hands - dexter looks absolutely adorable. I bet he will love weaning and be a proper greedy boy! :thumbup: Elliot is a greedy boy, sometimes I feel like he is always on the boob! No cookie for me...sounds a great idea though. I threw up twice during labour a couple of hours after I had eaten each time. Not nice. I think I didn't really eat anything until the lunchtime on the ward when I had some Irish stew!

Nic - I was fine with spinal. I was so ready for pain relief at that time. It was a strange strange feeling, I know I kept saying its like having pins and needles in my legs but found it quite relaxing, although I actually couldnt stop shaking on my top half involuntarily. The anaesthetist I had was so so lovely and she worked really hard to keep me calm throughout. I ended up being in hospital for 3 nights after (should have only been 2 but they cocked up my discharge, grrr).


----------



## InHisHands

Well girls... last night i was having an icecream snack and decided to put dexter in his highchair to introduce it to him.. and he didnt fuss at all! Infact he enjoyed being in it. I gave him one of his spoons and bowls and set it down in front of him and he reached and grabbed the spoon and then tipped his bowl over and lookeda t me as if to say.... Mom, why doesnt it have something in it like yours?

I couldn't help but to break down and give him solids. Everything in my momma gut told me this was it... this was the time to introduce them.. and he loved it. A lot comes back out... but he kept putting his fingers in his mouth ... i couldnt even get the spoon in half the time because he just loved feeling the newness LOL


Also .. since 2 nights ago.. i've noticed a huge sleep regression.. UGH i think the 4month sleep regression hit early... last night he got up twice after sleeping through the night for months. I dont know how im going to get through the sleepless nights again ... hopefully it will just be for a week or two.

I fed him the first time he woke up last night, but the second time i just held him for a bit, he seemed to have gone to sleep i put him down and he got himself up by kicking and etc... so i left him (he wasnt crying) and he cooed himself to sleep in 15 minutes. So at least i know i wont have to feed him everytime...

I've included a picture of when i first put him in the highchair and one right after he got done eating
 



Attached Files:







Highchair1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









HighChair2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG girls sooo much I've missed!!!

HUGE Congrats Bex :cloud9:

I will re-read and respond better from my phone but I'm finally at my PC now and can upload some recent pics for ya'll ;)


----------



## InHisHands

Yay Lisette!!!! I can see so much of her daddy in her. She's all smiles! How are things going at home? Are you adjusting well?


AFM - It's the 1 year Anny of my BFP!!! YIPEEE. The same time as im typing this now... last year I was racing through the house crying and taking pictures of my pee stick.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hands congrats on the bfp anniversary, its amazing how some days will always stay in our minds hun :) Miss Melina is soo much of daddy & those dimples man they melt our hearts!!! Don't be fooled though when she's cranky or upset she has a great set of lungs & pouty faces too! Ur Halloween costume for Dex is gonna be just precious! Lil tiger that he is! I can't wait to see pics of that! Melina is gonna be an angel (daddys pick! Lol)

Snow how u been girl? I think of u lots & remember how the first weeks dragged on for me! did u tell anypne yet - does it feel more real? Voting for a girl to round out our numbers here too ;) I'm here if u ever wanna talk xxx 

Bex what a gorgeous boy :cloud9: ur story is soo close to mine! How's the aftermath of the c-section been? Sleep & feeds going ok hun? How's H been?

Nic Finaly is absolutely adorable in those new pics-what a big boy!!! How r u enjoying him at this stage? Are ur days & routine soo much easier now that he's a little older? What's his halloween costume gonna be?

CH I agree we miss ya girl & would love to hear from u :hugs:

Bea ur turn for pics ;)

AFM inot sure if I updated but we discovered Melina was going through painful silent reflux a few weeks ago & finally got her on some baby zantac which is really helping! It was quite the trauma of about 10days I'd say...sleeping with her upright on my chest all night & still she'd wake screaming in pain :( lately we've just been through the 8week "leap" for those of u who read wonder weeks & she's smiling & gurgling at us & her mobiles, she reaching out & grabbing & kicking her toys, she can see further & its just soo curious & awake its really quite something :) I'd love to meet up with you all & out LO's one day! What would be a good mid-country u think?Lol


----------



## NotNic

Lisette - sorry to hear about the reflex. You must have been so worried. I'm LOVING her dimples! Yep things are hugely easier now that he is older. I think once they drop feeds to 5/6 a day then your life starts becoming your own again, and its a massive blessing when they start amusing themselves. Though Finlay has an attention span of a gnat so his moments are short lived! :) I've got to warn you though, that everything they say about 14-19 wks is true. Finlay's sleep even as a newborn wasn't as bad as this period. Teething + growth spurt + hunger + sleep regression makes for a very trying time. That said the responses - smiles, chatter and facial expressions are priceless. Do try the games they suggest in that book. I definitely noticed F enjoying and learning with them.

Hands - I changed my mind with the room in the end. It's slightly sea themed with a pirate mobile. Still need to make curtains and put a few knick knacks up. He'll be in a cot bed before I finish! :haha:

I haven't got Finlay an outfit. We're not so big on Halloween here. Children trick or treat and adults dress up for parties, but we don't have any plans so not sure if ill do anything this year. I am getting excited for Christmas though. It's going to be amazing with a baby. Can't wait up start our traditions. Do you guys have any you want to introduce for your lo?

Bex - glad you were fine with the spinal. I didn't notice pins and needles. I didn't realise with forceps just how much extra effort you need. I thought the tools did the work! :) Once the adrenalin wore off I couldn't feel a thing. I was exhausted and felt a bit like a dead body on a slab!! I also was terribly itchy for a good few days. No diamorpheine for me again!!


----------



## InHisHands

Help me Nic!!!! Monday Dexter turns 17 weeks... and this sleep regression thing is kicking my hiney. Im getting 5 to 6 hours of interrupted sleep again and i cant function.. im just getting so worn down.

How do you make it STOP?!?!?! lol I dont want dex to get into any bad sleeping habits.

Im at my ropes end with this sleep thing.

As far as Christmas Traditions go.... hubby and i are doing everything that we normally do. We are going toh old off on having Christmas till he gets back. Dex wont know the difference.


----------



## InHisHands

I was able to get some really good fall pictures of Dexter and I... and i was able to manage to show my love for England while i was at it too!!!
 



Attached Files:







Dex&Momma1.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 4









Dex&Momma2.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 3









Dex&Momma3.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 3









Dex&Momma5.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 3









Dex&Momma6.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## snowflakes120

Great pics Hands! Such a pretty mommy you are! And little baldy Dex is handsome as always! I also love the pics of Dex eating my fav food in the whole world - ICE CREAM!

Nic - The pirate mobile sounds so cute! I am getting excited for both Thanksgiving and Christmas! Mostly Thanksgiving bc I will be out of 1st tri that day! Love Finlay's little pink cheeks, I just wanna pinch them!

Lisette - I hope Melina is doing better with her reflux! I bet it is so cute to see her engaging with both you and her toys. Love the pics too of Melina!

Bex - Thanks so much for sharing your birth story! They help to give me an idea of what to expect! How's new mommyhood? Wonderful, I imagine!

Bea - Hope things are going well for your and A.

Not much going on with me. I turn 9 weeks on Thursday! Just counting down the weeks til we will reveal our secret! I am still feeling so great. It's amazing how awesome I feel. Can't wait for a bump to form so I can share some pics!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Thanks... i'm working so hard to lose the weight and have noticed that i look younger again since i've lost it. 52 lbs gone... 8 more to go.. whoohoo! I can fit into my size 9 again... but i have a muffin top... after 8lbs.. that should be gone and they should be fitting comfortably.

BTW im so excited for you!!! Its hard to keep it a secret for too long. We ended up telling family at 10 1/2 weeks... right after we saw our first ultrasound. It was a killer to wait that long.

I know you are hoping for a little girl... and a lil snow bunny would be cute!! Does your hubby have a gender preference? Do you plan on having more children if possible... or are you gonna be like me and have your one and only. I know at this rate you are just happy to finally be pregnant and have a lil squirrel scattering around in there. We are all so thrilled!!!


----------



## NotNic

What amazing photos Hands. I love his dungarees! Finlay is jealous. He loves a pair of dungarees. :) The sleep regression is a nightmare. Ours is still dragging on a bit but started improving after 5 weeks. I think we are unlucky though. From what I hear most babies get through it in 3 weeks. The only things I can recommend are sticking with your routine as best you can. Once he is coping well with solids you might want to give him a small amount of food late in the day. Something plain and easy to digest. Also try wearing him out in the afternoon - lots if fresh air and playtime. The one benefit to sleep regression for us is Finlay has learnt to nap. We now have one nap mid morning and another after lunch. For the first time in weeks I had a nap too yesterday!! Could anyone come and watch Dexter while you nap Hands?

Snow - when's your next appointment? Who will you tell first?


----------



## InHisHands

Nic, normally yes... but for the next several weeks im at this alone. My step mother was helping out but she she's gone to Texas for the winter... and my mother was helping out but she had surgery and isnt able to lift or hold anything until further notice.

But thankfully the last two nights he slept through... he's still fussy during the day... but maybe the sleep regression only lasted a week??? .... im hoping... and i'll deal with the fussiness during the day. He fights going to sleep during the day and will be drifting off... the little eyes rolling up in his head and then he'll start to kick and cry and spit out his pacifier to wake up. UGH i get so frustrated with him. Is it wrong to want to scream GO TO SLEEP? lol

How is Finlay doing besides struggling with his sleep? Has he made any new mile stones? How is teething going? What do you plan on doing with him for the holidays? Any special traditions or plans?


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - so thrilled that you are 9 weeks already! For me it has absolutely flown by but I know that this time for you takes so long. Do you have a date for a scan booked in? 

Lisette - gorgeous pictures, I completely agree that she looks just like her Daddy!

Hands - sounds like another tough time aheaqd for you with little dexters sleeping. wish I could offer some advice but all i can say is hang on in there! The pictues are great - you look like such a happy mummy and son :)

We have now registered Elliots's birth so he is now 'official'! and i am just trying to get sleep whenever I can! He tends to do a big long sleep in the afternoon and, very awakey in the monrings and evenings, and the nights is anyone's guess, sometimes good, sometimes bad!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex, does hubby try to help put him down at all? Im so jealous that you can sleep during the day... i really could never train my body to do so. Its so hard to believe that he's almost 2 weeks old already!

I know for me, my pregnancy dragged... though i enjoyed every minute of it... but now that he's here... time sure is flying by. He's 4 months tomorrow!


----------



## NotNic

The last few days he's been a dream. He didn't sttn last night but the two before he did. Yay Finlay!!! We've had massive improvements since weaning. My mum did say I'd get my contented baby back once he started solids and she's right. His teeth are still giving him gip, but he's handling it much better than he was. In terms of milestones his sitting is improving though he'd rather you stand him up! :) He is much more chatty too and he is getting good at passing things between his hands. It's the little changes that you really notice. My MIL doesn't believe he does half the things he can do so I've stopped telling her. :)

In terms of Christmas traditions I really want him to have what i had. Finlay will have a stocking and an advent calendar. (I bought the stocking last year. It was the only pre 20 week baby thing I allowed myself to buy!) Everyone from my parents to my cats get stockings. :) He will have Christmas pjs and he will be stirring our Christmas pudding mixture on stir up Sunday and making a wish. ;) I also want to introduce some new ones. I'd really like to take him to the church where we got married for the nativity play. The children all get to dress up as angels or shepherds and are asked to join in. I can't wait to take him to see Father Christmas and I want to take him to pick out a special tree bauble. Then each year we can build on his collection. :) 

Bex - so great to hear he is all official and keeping you on your toes. Take lots and lots of pictures. You won't believe how much they grow! :)

Snow - I forgot to tell you I had a Snow Dinner on Sunday..... Meatloaf! It was yummy. :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks for all the Melina love ladies :hugs: she's definately a daddy's girl through & through! I video'ed her reaction when he came home from work yesterday! I swear she bats her eyelashes & cooes & giggles special for him :) next project it to figure out how to upload & share! 

Snow happy 9weeks sweetie! Enjoy the feeling great u deserve every minute :)

Bex sleep any & all the time u can! Lol - do u have good help for housework & meals? How's H been? Are u bf? Word to the wise if u are & he's latching good u might wanna give the pumped milk & a bottle a try sooner than later cuz my fussy Melina is fully refusing a bottle now so guess who doesn't get much sleep?!

Hands thos pictures are just scrumptious :) So natural & happy! I love that u did them outdoors...I'm gonna try to get a few with the fall leaves here soon too! Happy 4months to Dex today! How's the sleep been? 

Nic have things improved on ur end? Hope fin is letting momma sleep a little more!
Edit: just saw ur post above! Yay Fin :) Love all your christmas traditions, Melina will definately have a stocking & special ornament but would also like to start some new family traditions...gonna be so awesome this year :cloud9:

I'm dreading that period of sleep regression coming up...she's just finally starting to get into a good pattern of one nice chunk of 4+ hrs per night so I feel human most days! Now my dilema is when to move her into her room & not coincide with sleep regression too! Advise ladies?


----------



## InHisHands

Dex's month check up turned out to be okay. he's not as big as i thought he might be. 16lbs and 9oz and 25 inches long. They wont do anything for his foot until he starts walking. Sometimes it fixes itself and sometimes it doesnt.

Dexter did start STTN again ... first night 11 hours, second 10, third 9 hours ...... I DONT like where this pattern is going haha! We will see what he sleeps tonight.

Lisette - i only had dexter sleep with me 3 nights in a row out of desperation. The rest of the time i put him in his room so i wouldnt have to have that transition. I would have to say that its probably best to do it sooner rather than later. Perhaps rock her to sleep while in her room and turn up the baby monitor for your own peace and mind!


----------



## InHisHands

Ugh he slept 8 hours last night.... am I doomed for only 7 tonight? Why oh why can't their sleep patterns be a little more regular!! I was not cut out for this.

I'm just a grumpy stressed out momma. I never signed up to be a single momma and honestly I'm not that good at it. I'm always on the brink of losing it and either crying or lashing out at someone. Too much going on. I dont know how you girls do it so graciously.


----------



## snowflakes120

Ladies! I LOVE you!! Just popping in! xoxo


----------



## NotNic

We love you too Snow!!! :)

Hands - I'm not gracious or dignified. I'm snappy, grumpy and stubborn with hubby! :) My priorities are Finlay, housework and sleep. Everything else doesn't even register! :) Sleeping is still hit and miss but we both slept in until 9am yesterday (after being up through the night) and I felt like a new woman! 

Lisette - We moved Finlay into his own room at 8+3 within a few days he sttn. I think we were keeping him awake!

Bex - I agree with Lisette on the bottle thing. Finlay had a bottle from the first week and a dummy. The biggest complaint my NCT girls have at the moment is getting their EBF babies to take a bottle and a dummy. They just won't have it and the girls find it frustrating and impossible to leave their babies for more than a few hours.


----------



## Srbjbex

Yes snow, we love you too and your little prune!!!! :kiss:


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter learned how to roll over from his tummy to his back last nght. He kept rolling in his sleep and startling himself all EARLY EARLY morning long lol

Yay Dexter!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Yeah for Dex. You got a rolly polly little man now! Happy to hear Dex's apt went great - and great stats! How was trunk or treat?

Lisette - How's the sleep going for Melina?

Nic - I had meatloaf the other day too! So glad y'all love as much as we do! Wow, I can't believe the developments that Finlay can do! That is really awesome. And yeah for Christmas traditions. I can't wait to have a baby next year for Christmas!

Bex - Yeah for Elliot getting registered and being official! Hope things are still going great!!

Bea - Are you in Austrailia yet having loads of fun. And being warm with it being spring now there??!! 

Hi ladies. I am officially "the rock" aka a prune! And into double digits. And a milestone for me! I can't believe how fast it is going already. I have the NT bloods and ultrasound on 11/16. I can't wait to see baby again. I hope baby is developing properly. I still don't have many symptoms - I got through the early weeks without a single bit of nausea and def no MS at all. I bought a doppler for me to use at the house and have heard the heartbeat at home a bunch of times now. Hubby was excited to hear it at home too! It def puts my nervousness and anxieties away. I had my last acupuncture appt yesterday. I am still quite thin - def not showing at all. I thought I would show quite fast bc I am so short and petite but oh well I guess. I can still fit into all my pants and stuff perfectly fine and bump doesn't seem to be growing. I don't know what to think of all that. 
Work is super hectic right now - my boss is on maternity leave for 6 weeks - the temp we got is not working out great and since I am in charge, I feel the stress is more on me. I am finding it hard to find time to come on here during the day now and then at night I am exhausted and hit the sack super early.
Hubby's is now in his last yr of college and things are super busy, he has a ton of stuff to do. He just did a big state exam last week and studied for months for it. He has lots of projects due all the time. I can't wait for him to be done. 
Demi is doing good. She just had her annual visit yesterday. I always feel so bad giving her shots and stuff. We were told she needs a dental so she will be having that done in about a month. I hate putting her under anesthesia but she does need it.


----------



## InHisHands

Yay for prunes!!! This is the week that i went ahead and told people about my pregnancy. What an exciting time. I think those machines are great snow. Wish i had one while i was in 1st Tri... i think it would have helped me out a lot. Do you have any itchings if this baby is a boy or a girl?

Trunk or Treat was okay. I passed out candy for 45 minutes while dexter slept... then he was a cranky butt when he woke up and so we went home and watched its a great pumpkin charlie brown instead lol

Here's a picture of us

Nic, Bex, Lisette, Bea .. i need baby updates. How is everyones little one doing?
 



Attached Files:







Halloween1.jpg
File size: 78.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Snow - Not in Aus yet still have 3 weeks until we leave so it will be officially summer by the time we get there woop woop.
I thought because I am a shorty I would show quickly as well but I didn't, I didn't tell work until 20 weeks and I was still in normal clothes then I didn't start maternity clothes until about week 23/24 and she came out just fine although on the small side at 6lbs 7oz. I think she will be a shorty like me though since her feet are teeny tiny.

Hands - Aw he looks so cute in his little costume. How are you feeling now, is this week a bit easier than last week?

How is everyone else? I wonder how CH is getting on.

I am in the middle of converting the garage into a lounge so busy picking furniture and carpets and things at the moment, it is nice to have a little project.

My christmas shopping is almost all done just have to pick up a couple more things and I am all finished I will miss the cold Christmas and the German market this year but I am sure I will get over it when just hanging out in the pool lol.

I am going to try and upload a pic of Ariana in her cat fairy costume, hope it works.


----------



## MrsBea23

I hope this works. I threw in one of her in the supermarket trolley from last week as well lol.
 



Attached Files:







D9C51408-60FD-4F3C-BE82-EF6D11F45B80-610-00000066FE481EA7_zpsb80c8d06.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









423C9FB1-BCFE-4904-9862-8A89630E59AA-610-00000066F845AF53_zpsa9f74720.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4









DD20C6C2-B7C8-44F9-BE6D-D52F714A40B7-610-000000670371D7CA_zps3adf26a0.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## InHisHands

You know, i really love Dexter and don't regret having him, but i find myself on edge most of the time. If something goes wrong at a store or resturant, i just go off kilter. I just dont seem to be handling the stress very well and it feels more like WORK than something i enjoy.

I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that i want to DO things with Dex that i just can't do. I want to go mountian climbing, white water rafting, water parks, swim lessons, i want to make little pizzas with him, and build train tracks, and color books. I want to take him to the movies, and go to Disney world with him.

I want to not feel guilty when he does things i dont like and causes me to be angry. I think i'll enjoy it more when he's at an age where i can discipline him and give him consequences for not going to bed on time! lol

Perhaps for me, it is just that the baby-toddler stages that wont be my favorite age frame and once he gets older to where we can do more things, i will feel more in my element and things will go smoother.

Each stage has its own difficulties... but i think i would do better when he comes around to NEEDING me less and thus i can have some alone time and we can then do things TOGETHER instead of me always doing things FOR.


----------



## InHisHands

aaaaaaaaaawwww Bea... she's gorgeous! I believe this is our first look at this little one. She's gotten so big!!! 

Did you guys go out for halloween?

Are you nervous about taking her to Aus? I would be a wreck trying to plan things. What type of items are you going to buy her for Christmas?


----------



## MrsBea23

Hands - it must be so difficult not having DH there to give you a break. I love being with A more than anything but some days I do just need DH to take her for an hour while I chill out. I imagine when you know you don't have that option it makes it that much harder and makes you want a break all the more. Hopefully DH will be home sooner rather than later to help you out :hugs:

As for doing all the other stuff you can still take dex on walks and swimming, have you got a carrier? I have the manduca and couldn't live without it I just pop her in and off we trot to do our thing and I am still hands free. You could go on big hikes with him in a carrier, with mine she can even go on my back which is fun for her looking around.


----------



## MrsBea23

Sorry didn't answer your q's. we aren't really getting her much for Christmas she will be spoilt by my family anyway and we will have to lug it all back again so I have just got her a fisher price camera and a frog that jumps and giggles he he.

Not to stressed about taking her to Aus the flight will be hard going with just me and her for 30 hours with no sleep and no place to go but hey ho I will get through it.

Has anyone else got any trips planned?


----------



## NotNic

She's a beauty Bea! But then so are you, so that's not a surprise! :) We don't have anything planned unfortunately. Moving house has wiped out our savings and its looking more likely I might have to go back earlier. Boo. With a bit of luck we might go to France for my 30th in the Spring and I am hoping to convince hubby to go on holiday with my family. He's not keen though! 

Snow I'm another one who thought would show sooner. I had a tiny pop belly around 17/18 wks but nothing obvious for a while after that. I didn't tell my colleagues until 22 weeks and in a coat or a jumper, strangers were shocked when I said I was pregnant at 31 weeks and he ended up 8lbs! Perhaps you have an anterior placenta too? My sister who pp was a good 7-10lbs lighter than me and 5ft 2" is massive at 25 weeks :) She doesn't have an ap but the trade off is she feels her baby moving constantly. Finlay would nudge, shimmy and prod but never that strongly and rarely on demand. :)

We are okay. He has a stinky cold and that is making the nights even worse. Last night I felt I was up constantly. :( 

Hands don't feel bad about finding it tough. The lack of sleep makes us all less patient than we like. Many a morning I have had to take a deep breath and put on a smile to get Finlay up. Your hubby owes you lots of lie ins and breakfasts in beds! Development wise Dex will be doing so much soon and you can start helping him to discover what he likes, which will make all the adventures you want to have seem even better. I take Finlay to Baby Explorers which is a sensory class and he loves it. There's a weekly theme and the lady does songs to match the theme, some with actions, others with a puppet show, or a parachute game as well as some tactile or messy play. Tomorrow 's is bonfire night do I'm expecting lots of sparkles and lights which he'll love. (He's such a magpie!) it's given me the confidence to invent games to help his learning and we can do little trips together. Last week we went to the park yo listen to the wind in the trees and we picked huge leaves which I decorated the stroller with. Hubby thought I was nuts, but F loved it. 

Before I forget why do you guys call it Trunk or Treat? We call it Trick or Treat. xx


----------



## InHisHands

Nic, dex already goes to the park with me on warm days and sits in one of the baby swings as i push him, and i do take strolls with him and go to walmart and church and etc with him... its just not quite the same though. Im hoping when hubby gets back that it will be better and that he wont let me down.

As far as Trunk or Treat goes.... its a new thing that a lot of people are doing. We call it Trick or Treat as well when people go door to door ... but because of neighborhoods becoming unsafe to let little ones run wild, poisonous candy, and many other factors .. .a lot of organizations like churches, military units, and etc ... started having functions called Trunk or Treat.

It is where several people sign up to bring their cars to a big parking lot and decorate their TRUNKS. A lot of times there will be games at each car like ring toss, apple dunking, and etc... and kids go from car to car trick or treating instead of house to house. There is usually also other free food... like our church gives out chili, popcorn, cotton candy, and hot chocolate to anyone who wants some... and we have a cup cake walk. Sometimes we host a pumpkin painting craft table or put on its the great pumpkin charlie brown for people to watch on the side of the building.

Kids can go around and around to the cars as much as possible but most parents put a 1 or 2 time limit on their children.. .and people pass out candy from their trunks as kids go by trick or treating.

Trunk or Treats are really nice if you have small children so instead of unbuckling and rebuckling them into their carseat with their costume on at each stop or trucking them along block after block in your arms... you can just take them out and go around 1 parking lot and get a bag full and then go home.


----------



## NotNic

Ah what a shame that it has become unsafe. Who would poison sweets? That's so wrong. When the kids trick or treat here they tend to only do their own street, or that of a relative or friend so that they know the people whose houses they go to. Parents either bring them round or for slightly older kids they sit in a car and watch. It sounds like everyone makes it fun though xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi all.

Not got loads of time at the moment to st as I am sure you can all sympathise, but I am checking in regularly to see how everyone is getting on. As soon as I get chance to get in the PC I will post pics I promise, but for nw I am sticking with the one handed iPad posts!!

Elliot is getting big quickly and is already out f his newborn size clothing and into 0-3 months....good to know that all the feeding is dining good, as is can be quite draining as I am exclusively breast feeding at the moment. This weeks challenge is to try and express as you girls are not the only on who have recommended doing it sooner rather than later...well see how that goes! 

On Sunday we took him to the local bonfire party, I was worried the fireworks would be too loud for him, but he slept soundly all the way through the firework display!! Brilliant! I love bonfire night!


----------



## InHisHands

How is everyone doing? Been very quiet recently.

Bex - how is the bottle going? I introduced the bottle to Dex at 3 weeks...when i was excusively BF. Im glad i did it early.

Snow - im thinking of you hon. Let us know how you are getting along.

Lisette - How is melina sleeping?

Nic, Bea - Keep me posted on your little ones. You two are leading the pack as far as development goes.

AFM - Dexter's rolling over is still happening at night and im exhausted. In fact last night i woke up to him wimpering.. i dont know how long he had been crying but he was on his back trying to sleep whimpering with dried tears down his cheeks. I felt awful about it.... but nothing i can do when im that exhausted that i dont even wake up to his cries. I just hope it doesnt happen again.

He sometimes will hold his bottle and sometiems will grab his spoon to put in his mouth... but not all the time and he isnt the greatest at it yet.... but he's becoing more and more independent.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Hands. It sure has been quiet in here lately. Everyone is busy with their babies! That is good news that he holds his bottle and spoon! Pretty soon he will be doing it all the time!

Bex - Yeah for Elliot growing into big boy clothes! I love bonfires too!

Nic - Hope the cold has gone away! 

Bea - LOVE the new picys! Getting so big already! No trips planned here - just a quick get-a-way for a night or two to the mountains (a few hrs away) in Jan for our Anniversary. 

Hey Lisette!! :flower:

Glad I'm not the only one that is staying small during pregnancy even though it seems like I am. I guess I will find out where my placenta is next week at my U/S. Today is bitter sweet for me. I miscarried exactly a year ago. Such a sad day for me but happy bc here I sit pregnant again - even listened to the HB this AM on doppler. The past week or so I have had horrible RLS at night. I guess it won't be going away either and I can't take anything for it. Sucky.


----------



## NotNic

Ah Snow. I can't believe how much has happened in a year. I can't wait for your scan. Will you post pics? 

Finlay's cold is now a chest infection. :( The antibiotics have started to work and he seems so much happier which is a relief. I love him so much , but it is hard to wear a smile every day when your baby is a screaming, grumpy pants and you had 2 hours sleep and have a dreadful headache. He is a clever poppet though. Already in to everything. It's going to be mayhem when he crawls!

Hands - sounds like Dex is pretty advanced already. He'll be showing F what to do soon! I'm sure he must have been crying very, very quietly. Sometimes I hear sort of moany chat and when I drag myself to check on him he's been laying across the cot with his legs sticking out!!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - I hope Finlay is feeling better. It really is no fun when they sleep regress... especialy when they are grumpy while they are awake too.

Dexter came down with the stomach flu over the weekend and its been a rough go of projectile vomiting and explosive diarrhea. He doesnt really keep anything down... not even the pediolyte. He's refusing to eat/drink, and im worried about him staying hydrated. He's had it since Sunday... so hopefully this virus will go away soon. My poor baby.

On the plus side. The army has given us orders on where we are going to move and when. We are headed to Arizona in March... yay!!

Bex - He's a month old!!! YAY!!!! How did the bottle go?

Lisette - how are you and melina doing?

Snow - you are almost out of 1st Tri!!!! How are you feeling physyically and emotionallly? Only about 2 more months until you can find out the gender. YAY. Im getting excited. Has Demi sensed that something major has happened yet?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! Everything went great yesterday at the U/S. The fluid in the back of the neck was normal. HB was 154. Baby is measuring 2 days ahead so I was super happy about that! I did the blood work and will get the results from both next week. I am still feeling great and so excited to be getting out of 1st tri next week or so. Hands - I was a bit emotional last week. I've been having some headaches recently. I don't think Demi has any idea what is going on. She will be a great big sis though. Except I fully expect her to think that baby's toys are her toys!! I am going to try to schedule the gender U/S when my parents are in town visiting for Christmas - I will be 18 weeks and my parents will LOVE it. It will be special for all of us. I think I will try to make the appt next week when I go back to the OBGYN. Oh yea tummy is starting to fill a bit out. I can tell my pants are a bit tighter and tummy looks like I've eaten too much cake!

As promised. Some pics. I kept referring as baby as a "He" so I think my inner conscience thinks it's a boy. Baby was wriggling around and bouncing and waving. It was really awesome!!

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks2-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks9-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks1-bnb.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Baby/Baby12weeks5-bnb.jpg


----------



## InHisHands

Snow... i know my gut feeling was right when it came to feeling like i was carrying a boy.

I'm glad all is well with the baby and hope you can find the gender out soon and the baby doesnt play shy with you.

I can't believe that you are basically in 2nd tri already!! Time sure does fly!


----------



## NotNic

Yay! Super congratulations Snow! I'm so very, very excited for you. Xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Aw snow so exciting.

Your pics are fab. Have you told work?

Ha ha poor Demi she is in for a bit of a shock but I am sure she will take it all in her stride.

I am off to Aus for 5 weeks on Sunday so just wanted to wish you all a merry Christmas and a fantastic new year.

Love to all xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrs Bea - Nope, haven't told anyone but our Mom's so far. My dad and sister's still don't know. So friends/family/co-workers are all still in the dark. When my boss gets back from work on 12/10 - I plan tell then. Have a wonderful and safe trip! Happy Holidays!

How is everyone else doing?

I got back from my appt this AM. I am excited that we booked my gender scan for 12/20!! I can't believe it is like a month away! Bummed that my parents won't be here to go with but oh well - maybe next time. I will be 17 weeks - OBGYN likes to do them between 16-18 weeks so I picked right in the middle. I just can't believe I know the gender before Christmas! I will def be buying blue or pink for Christmas!! Yeahhhhh!!! (I am thinking it will be blue though!!)


----------



## NotNic

Ah look at your EDD! The day before Finlay's birthday. :) xxx

Have a wonderful holiday Bea. So jealous here. :) Hope you have a wonderful time.

Do you guys have thanksgiving plans??


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - congratulations, the scan pics are great! I had a gut feeling I was having a boy, so I definitely think gut feeling can be correct...hehe so exciting to find out, I bet it goes quick, the run up to Christmas always does :thumbup: 

Hands - I haven't got anywhere with a bottle, haven't even tried, I knw I said I was going to but I just haven't..haha! Ah well. The BF is going really well so I'll stick with that till I feel like doing something else! 

Bea - have a super time in Oz, enjoy the weather, and merry Christmas to you!!

Nic - is Finlay better now? I am dreading the first time Elliot is ill even though I know babies are ill all the time. I have a wretched cold at the moment and I'm hoping my antibodies are passing to him and he doesn't catch it!


----------



## InHisHands

Dex is over his stomach flu, and got his 4 mo shots ... a little cranky but he's doing so much better. He still hasnt slept through the night like he once did ever since he hit 16 weeks (4mo sleep regression) .. ugh!

oh wells.

For thanksgiving im making a small meal for me and my mother. I dont want to give up on my diet. i've lost 58lbs and only have 2 more till i reach my goal. I've gone down 2 pant sizes.. and i feel great.

Bex - do what you think is best for you and your son.

Snow - i had a gut feeling that i was carrying a boy the whole time too. I know gut feelings arent always right, but it was right for Bex and I. If Dex ended up being a girl, i dont think i would have known what to do.... all i kept seeing was BLUE.

Bea - Good luck! Have Fun!!!

Nic - he's almost 6 months old!!!!! My oh my time sure does fly!!! Do you know what you are going to get him for Christmas?

Lisette - be sure to check in with us hon. How are you doing? We miss you.


----------



## InHisHands

Quick Update: Dexter loves chewing on my fingers. Yesterday though, it kind of hurt.. it was sharp.... i looked and he had cut his first tooth!! YAY!!! He wanted to eat Thanksgiving too apparently!


----------



## NotNic

Finlay is much better thanks. It took two weeks of antibiotics to go though. At least he is old enough for some chemist remedies - calpol, nurofen, karvol etc. it must be a nightmare to have a sick baby early on. Glad to hear the feeding is going so well.

Yay on Dex's tooth!! We still have a teething monster in our house and no blooming teeth to show for it! Congratulations on your amazing weight loss! How did you do that? I have lost my baby weight but not those baby inches :doh: 

Finlay's sitting on his own now until he gets tired.... :) and we're on to lumpy food. 

How's Melina doing Lisette?

CH are you still checking in? So much has happened here since we last heard from you. Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

I'm on a 1500 calorie diet (to include drinks as well). i was working out 3 times a week for an hour... but for the past month i havent been able to. I'm still losing weight, just not nearly as fast.


----------



## InHisHands

BTW Snow - how does it feel to be out of first Tri?! Whoo hoooo....

Not long now before we find out if its a Babs or Buster Bunny.

It was so surreal for me when they said the gender. It's like i had to say goodbye to the dreams of one gender, and i get to embrace the dreams of the other all at the same time.

Then i went and celebrated by going out and buying boys clothes!! Yay!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Great job on the weight loss. 1500 doesn't seem like much at all - quite a restriction on body! Hooray for teethies! Yeah Dex! Time sure is going by fast and I know that with Christmas coming the gender scan will be here before I know it!

Nic - Glad Finlay is feeling much better now. I bet it is alot easier on you too! Really hoping to have baby in the month of May! Wouldn't it be crazy if our babies were born on the same day just a year apart?!

Bex - I guess we'll see if my gut is right or not! Those stupid Chinese gender charts say Girl - they have a 50/50 chance of being right!

Thanksgiving went great (and yummy). MIL and her fiance came down to visit. I spent all day in the kitchen then the next 2 days shopping. It was a bit much for me. I needed to sit down a few times. Got some good deals too. 

I am pretty much out of 1st tri - if you divide the 3 trimesters into equal parts. So happy about that. I've gained 1.5 pds so far - which goes up if I don't go potty for a few days. But once I do - it goes back down again. hehe! Anyways, I am still very tiny - can fit into all my regular pants but by the end of the day they are a little tight. Easily can still hide my pregnancy. I do want a tiny bump for Christmas though when my parents come to visit. 

Hubs and I went shopping to Buy Buy Baby this weekend after MIL and her fiance left. Tested out some strollers. Much to my surprise they had an Icandy Peach there. I tested it out and it is on the top of my list. Very nice girls! Impressed!

Oh yea, MIL's fiance came down with a cold on Saturday night so I did some major disinfecting of the house yesterday AM after they left. I do not want to get sick. I still haven't gotten my flu shot. I am still up in the air about it as to whether I want it or not.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - sounds likie you had a very exciting and busy week last week!!! As far as the flu shot goes... take your time and make the best decision for you. I know the docs tried to push the flu shot on me when i first got pregnant, and i waited till i was 16 weeks along... i wanted to be into my 2nd Trimester before introducing such a thing to my body and baby.

Your bump will be here before you know it and you'll be doing things like bumping the fridge and hot pots on the stove with it. Its a very wonderful time. I think being pregnant was probably the best time in my life as far as feeling good and having an upbeat vibe. The antcipation of the little one just comes over you.

A part of me is sad about not becoming pregnant again, but the other part doesnt want to have to lose the weight again and i definately dont want to do the newborn stage again! ugh!

I'm looking forward to being able to sleep through the night again and take dexter trick or treating where he wont be crying, but having a grand time and etc.

BTW if you end up having a June baby... there's nothing wrong with that either. Just means your little one will be smack dab in between Finlay and Dexter.

Have you and hubby discussed names yet?


----------



## snowflakes120

My mom said the same thing - that being PG was the best time in her life. She loved it and felt great. She keeps telling me that I need to enjoy it more - I am still very fearful of a MC. At this point, I feel I should start to get excited soon. I think once I feel kicks and tell people and they are excited - I will be excited too. 

We have thrown a bunch of names around. We have a few girl names that we like alot. But we really don't have any solid names we love for a boy. I like more "modern" boy names and hubby seems to gravitate towards "traditional" (aka boring to me!) names. I plan to get a baby name book when we find out gender...

I would prefer a May baby bc my insurance policy year restarts on 6/1. I will have to pay another deductible. My deductible is $3,500 per year. So I would have to pay $7,000 if baby is born in June. Don't forget the thousands of dollars I have already spent to actually get pregnant that wasn't covered by insurance and didn't go towards my deductible at all. Plus, the cost of the MC. It just sucks. So I am really hoping for a May baby so I could save $3,500. In the grand scheme of things - I won't really care but it would be nice....


----------



## InHisHands

*nods* i totally agree with that being the situation Snow. Maybe you can get a doc to agree to inducing before 6/1.

I guess with boy names you will have to do something that has a little of both.. like old traditional nams that are coming back with style Archer (Archie), Chandler, Levi, Maverick, Sawyer, and etc. Good luck either way. Names can take a while to decide on...

... take Nic for example. LOL


----------



## snowflakes120

I have a feeling the name thing is going to be tough if it is a boy. 

Well, the genetic OBGYN called me after work today to give me my combined NT results. They aren't all that great at all. I have a 1:270 chance of a baby with downs. Average for my age is 1:700. He said it was "normal". I am scared and worried. Have done a bit of crying tonight. Everywhere I read my results are right on the border line of positive/negative. It's very concerning to me that it is so close to being considered high-risk. I just don't know - I feel like I can never win and will never have confidence in this PG. I am just further worried now than I already have been. I have to do the 2nd part of the test around 16 weeks for the final result. I just don't know what to think.


----------



## InHisHands

Awww snow... take a deep breath honey. MrsBea had gotten "bad" numbers too and look at little Ari now! Try not to worry between now and 16 weeks. It won't change anything but cause you to be stressed out. My doctor wouldnt even give me my test results for downs. Just said it was normal and told me not to worry about numbers. At the time i was frustrated because i wanted to know the odds, but now im kind of glad that she didnt tell me.

((((((((((((((((((((((snow))))))))))))))))) Lil Buster or Babs is gonna be just fine.


----------



## NotNic

I have a friend who is expecting her second and her numbers were way lower than yours. She went to a fetal research hospital for additional testing and with a more advanced test her numbers improved. She refused the test on the amnio fluid because as she put it, her odds of miscarriage were higher than her chances of downs. Whatever the nt tests say, it doesn't tell you for definite if your baby is ill, just what the chances are. At those numbers you have a far greater chance of your baby being fine and I feel confident s/he will be. Big hugs honey xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi girls,

I'm in Aus the flight was pretty tough but we got through it. Was just checking in since wide awake at 2am lol. It's way hot here we are not coping to well but I'm sure we will get used to it.

Snow - I am so sorry to hear your results Hun I know it is super super stressful, when she was born I still thought she had it because her face was all mushed from the forceps but I didn't even care and would of loved her just as much.

I was 205:1 and my nt was .85 (I think). Your nt was normal and that really is the biggest indicator which I am sure you have found out from your research.
I think the main factor for me was the hcg it was crazy off the charts 3.5 times normal along with me being 34 which has such an impact on the results it's crazy.

It is super stressful and only you can decide what is best for you I had come to terms with it but still worried the whole way through the pregnancy. I read loads of stories including ch's which is worth trying to find in here.

Personally I'm going to get the blood test that is the same as the amino with my next pregnancy it is a few hundred pounds and I would have to travel to London but would be worth it for the peace of mind. I know it's more available in the states can you have that?

Sorry I hope this makes sense xx


----------



## NotNic

Bea - you must look us up if you come to London! Where would they do the tests? We are referred to Kings for extra scans etc. I was very fortunate that when I was pregnant with F, our 12 week NT scan was done as standard there. As my youngest sister has a rare syndrome the drs looked at Finlay and decided that I didn't need consultant care. My middle sister got hers done at a local hospital and then ended up having two extra scans including a cardio at Kings and lots of consultant appts too. Hope you're having a wonderful hols. You've just missed a cold front. Minus numbers starting here this week. Brrr!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks ladies for the reassurance. I am doing a bit better today. I am going to get my 16 week final result and go from there. I really hope it improves. 

Sounds cold there Nic! It's starting to cool down here too - but not too bad yet.

I love that you are calling baby babs or buster. So cute! 

Thanks Bea. I have heard of those tests from another forum. They are called Harmony and MaterniT21. That is the way I would like to go if my number decreases. I don't know if the Maternal Fetal Medicine place I went to for the NT scan has them but I live in a fairly big city so they may offer it or another place in town might... 

I'm gonna be a lemon tomorrow and then it's only 3 weeks til gender scan! And Christmas is shortly after. We are getting our tree and doing Christmas stuff this weekend. I can't wait!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey my loves :wave:

Eeekkkkk - I"ve missed you all soo much!!!

Ok first off snow congrats on being a lemon :happydance: I think this was the time I actually let myself start to breathe! I know with the recent nt numbers its just one more nagging thought but really try to enjoy the days cuz they do go so fast! Get yourself a cute preggo for xmas tee and strut around girlfriend! You deserve to just be happy love :) Sending lots of positive vibes your way!

Hands such much developments for Mr. Dex!!! They grow so quick hun :) Miss Melina seems to be teething hard already and not even 3months yet!!! Congrats on the weight loss and dicipline too hunni, I tip my hat off to ya! I was lucky to have the pg weight come off in the first few weeks without trying but I was a good 50lbs overweight to start with so I have a ways to go now esspecially with the thought of having a second baby in the next few years!

Bex hows the lil man doing? Great news on the BF and if you don't feel the bottle right now just go with it :) I spent waaayyy too much time reading and listening to the lactation consultants ect ect before I threw my hands up and said "SHE"S FINE, LEAVE ME ALONE!!!" I swear I almost went crazy a few weeks ago stressing about her weight gain and charts and diffrent positions blah blah blah!

Bea how is Ari doing in Aus? Must be nice visiting around and showing her off ;)

Nic boo too colds :( I hope everyone is back in great health now? We had a bad round of sickness at my house too and it was miserable!

I need new pics from all you ladies pls! I managed to changed my avatar before the baby called for me again :) LOL, she is a cutie but more and more demanding of mommy these days! Poor thing has had to share with my mom though cuz she got a terrible pinched nerve and slipped disk so I've been playing nurse and mommy on very little sleep! YAWN!!!! Hoping for some less stressful days ahead where i can actually get online more than once in a blue moon!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello everyone 

We are doing well here. Elliot has had some eye drops as he has had a sticky eye from birth but that has now cleared up lovely so I am very pleased with that even though I hated having to give him the drops. I am on antibiotics as I have an infection in my wound from the section, but hopefully that will clear up soon and we will both be fit as a fiddle. 

Elliot has now started to get into a bit of a routine which is nice. He is still in our room but we have started putting him down to bed about 8pm which gives mummy and daddy a bit of an evening! :happydance: he is very good and will then sleep till about 2 ish before he needs another feed, and then till 6.30 at which point I get up with him and start a new day :thumbup: I'm very happy with that! 

Lisette - lovely to hear from you, I know I find it really difficult to get online and post too! But I LOVE your new avatar...so cute!!! I keep promising more pics of Elliot...I will get there! 

Snow - congratulations on the lemon. I agree with Lisette and that is about the time I also started to relax. Try and enjoy this second tri...I know everyone says it but it really is the best tri. You will start getting a bump soon and then then you can start posting bump pics for us all to see! I will be so proud when you post your first bump pic :happydance: for boy names, I like a lot of what I call 'first world war' names ....alfie, Archie, Arthur, George, and also J names which we couldn't use with our surname.... Jacob, Joshua, and of course Joseph. 

Bea - it's so cold here now, barely got above freezing yesterday and hat was in the midlands so I bet it's even colder in Scotland! Definitely better off in sunny Australia! Glad the journey went ok, hope you have a wonderful time! 

Hands - I'm hoping baby weight will go quickly, but at the moment I am not doing anything specific about it! My tummy has gone down, but it is covered in stretch marks and dark brown blotches! I think pregnancy has really ruined my stomach for good!

Nic - Co,ds are rubbish. I had a really bad one last week. Luckily it coincided with Elliot behaving with sleep on a night so I think that helped. Then yesterday, OH had some horrible vomiting bug and was throwing up all night....luckily no signs of it in me or the little man...fingers crossed!


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls. My sleep pattern is so messed up. He got up for 15 minutes at midnight... and its 430am and i still can't get back to sleep. ugh! Oh wells.

Today i have a doc appointment to switch birth control pills again. Ever since giving birth my hormones have been messed up and i can't seem to get things straight again.

Bex... dont worry about Elliot ruining your tummy. Dex ruined mine too, but he sure was worth it!!! My hubby says that my tummy will bounce back in time.. but he hasnt seen it yet and is living in a fantasy world if he thinks that! hahaha

I hope everyone is doing well. Right now im just busy trying to prepare for Christmas, hubby coming home, and moving. teehee. busy time here.


----------



## InHisHands

Here's Dex in all his splender.
 



Attached Files:







teether2.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 2









Duckie2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3









jumperoo1.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snowflakes120

Love the new pics Hands. Does he like the bouncy jump thing? He is so cute - love little baldy's!! I remember my sister loving the Johnny Jump Up when we were little! Sorry about the sleep - hope things get better for you real soon.

Super cute new Avatar Lisette! She is getting so big already! How long are off work for? 

Bex - Hope your infection is getting better and Elliots eye is nice and clear. 

Not much going on here. Ohhh. I bought a big tin of Quality Street Chocolates at a store here. I was super excited. I know Tim's Aunt who is Irish loved them and always had them so I bought the huge thing of it. I am enjoying them alot. I def love chocolate!!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - He absolutely LOVES his jumperoo. It may have cost $80, but its worth every penny of it. He'll jump around in it 30 to 45 minutes by himself while i get stuff around the house done or take a shower. He used to spend that amount of time on his floor gym and he still likes it, but his favorite toy now is his jumperoo. Those teethers, rattles and etc may get his attention for a minute or two... but the big ticket toys is what really saves me!

chocoloate! Yum! How's time going by for you? Just 2 more weeks! YAY!!! I'm so excited to hear your news.


----------



## NotNic

Ah Hands. Loving the Jumperoo! Finlay is getting one from my parents for Christmas. I can't wait! We were given a walker at the weekend and its brilliant. He wanders around the house with a silly smile on his face. He followed me to the front door today and pushed the door shut while I was outside. Cheeky monkey! Luckily I had the door on the latch! :) We also now have a clapper. Very slow and careful. He watches his hands while he does it and you can really see the concentration. Sleep seems to have improved since I've started putting the heating on through the night. Most of the time he is much better now. 

Great to hear from everyone. Can you believe Finlay is 6mths already? Snow I'm loving the fact your timings are so close to what mine were with Finlay. I get to reminisce with you!!

Mwah to everyone. Loving all the new photos! xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Note to self: Register for the bouncy jumpy thing!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm an orange today and that means 2 weeks til gender scan!! Aweeekkkk!! Next week I have to go and do the 2nd part of the NT scan which is just blood work to give me my final result. Realllllly hoping the number improve. Quite nervous.

Holy cow Nic. Can't believe Finlay is already 6 months! I love that you can reminisce with me with dates and events!! That means I will have a 6 month old next yr for Christmas! Some days it seems the PG is going fast and then some days it seems to be dragging! The next few weeks are def going to be flying by though with the Holidays!! Yippppppeeee!!!

We have an ugly christmas sweater party to go to next weekend. We are also doing a white elephant gift exchange so I need to go to goodwill and try to find us some ugly christmas sweaters or something of the sort to wear. I kinda want to show off my lil' belly (I think I woke up to a tiny bump the other morning) so I may get a turtleneck or something like that!! And I need to find some sort of gag gift!! I am excited for the party - going to be lots of fun!


----------



## Srbjbex

Congrats on the orange snow!! I think Christmas will make the next month go really quick for you...before we know it we will be in 2013!!


----------



## NotNic

Yep Christmas makes it fly quicker doesn't it Hands? I got to hear Finlay's heartbeat just before Christmas and my 20 wk scan was a few weeks into the New Year - half way!! Has anyone had snow yet? We had some on weds. I rushed outside with our coats on over our jim jams to show Finlay. I'll post you some pics soon xx


----------



## InHisHands

Man Nic, i wish it was going by faster. Im super busy, but time seems to drag as far as hubby coming home. I miss him so much.

No snow here yet.... but there is a chance for it next week. I've been waiting because where we are going there isnt any snow... so this is gonn be dexter's only chance! haha

How is everyone's baby doing when it comes to sleep? Im still struggling with Dexter. Im still giving him just 1 feeding at night whether he wants more or not. And i have had to go to CIO... controlled crying method at nights. The lack of sleep all these months has finally made me crack... lol I find myself so short with him at night so i find controlled crying the best method so i dont end up yelling and etc at him.

He has 1 tooth coming in but the other bottom front one hasnt came in yet.. hmmm.. im waiting.

What is everyone buying their little one for Christmas? -- this includes you snow, because i just know you will be buying something after the gender scan!

We plan on buying Dex a walker, soft blocks, a bead maze, a musical learn and grow table, a popup toy, toy phone, and a Tunnel connected to a ball pit. We will give him the tunnel now to crawl through and the ballpit for his 1st Bday.


----------



## NotNic

Sorry to hear that sleep hasn't improved. We've had a bit of a breakthrough. Finlay has come close to sttn for a week now. Most nights I don't hear anything, but sometimes he needs resettling once or twice. I think the main thing is he is now going to bed with a fleece cover as well as us having the heating on. Since I accidentally left the heating on overnight, we noticed he slept through, so we've carried it on. Additionally we are now on lumps for food and starting carbohydrates and dairy. He is also getting really good at his walker. It really tires him out!

For Christmas my parents seemed to have gone to town on gifts for Finlay so we're not getting him too much ourselves. We have got him a Vtech activity toy for the bath, will be getting him a proper bath seat, some new towels, a couple of books and a few knick knacks for his bedroom. We might get a few more bits nearer to the day when the sales are better. We also might go to the pound shop and get him a remote. He adores remote controls :D!

Hope everyone had a fab weekend. I've had a lovely one. On Saturday I went with my youngest sister and mum to see the London Gay Men's Chorus' Christmas Show. We've been a few times and its lovely and festive. The choral sound is amazing on the serious numbers but they also do a couple of fun ones with clever, actions. It was a really lovely afternoon. Finlay stayed with my middle sister and her partner for the afternoon. They both looked wiped out and relieved when we came back -lol! By all accounts he was pretty well behaved. I think they hadn't realised how full on looking after a baby can be! Then today I came home and watched a bit of tv and did some of my Christmas wrapping. I'm hoping to crack most of my shopping on weds when OH is on daddy daycare duty. Would love to have it finished up this weekend. My Dad flies home on Saturday and it would be nice to see him rather than brave the shops!


----------



## Srbjbex

No snow here at all...I'm hoping we might get some though at some point. Just enought to make it Christmassy but not so much that it causes chaos. OH has a BMW which are famously ridiculously bad at driving in the snow so don't want it too bad! 

We are not getting Elliot very much for Christmas as he is too small to really understand and think the rest of the family will go a bit nuts anyway. We have got him some story books, and I think we will also buy some new clothes for him.


----------



## InHisHands

Well dexter can sit up on his own unsupported now... and is drooling like a fountian.. i hope that means the 2nd tooth is coming in soon.

The last two nights... i have laid him down in his crib awake and he has gone to his without crying by himself ... WHOOHOOOOO!!!! He still gets up for his 1 feeding, but then i lay him back down awake and he goes back to sleep without crying!!!! It's only been 2 nights... but im so hopeful that i have been successful in my sleep training.

BTW we got our official orders so we are able to do more things now when it comes to the move. busy busy busy.

SNOW - 1 more week hun!!!!!!!!! Are you still thinking a boy? How is hubby handling all of the baby madness?

BEA - hope youa re havnig fun.

BEX - this christmas will be wonderul with Elliot, but i understand.. the next few Christmas' will be a lot more exciting as far as his reaction goes. I would love to see an updated photo of him.

LISETTE - How are things going momma?

NIC - What a wonderful idea about the remotes... Dex likes ours too. Finlay just seems to be so grown up now. Has he started scooting or making attempts at crawling yet? I dont think Dexter is going to scoot. He doesnt dig his feet into the carpet, but instead he gets up into the crawl position and then bottoms out... inching his way to a toy he wants. I think he's going to just get up one of these days and instead of bottoming out, he's just gonna take off.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - Still thinking boy! T-3 days! I saw remotes at Dollar Tree for $1. Thought of you ladies. Yea for scooting and 2nd toothie!! 

Nic - Sounds like a great weekend for you guys! Busy bees! No snow here. Still in the 60's. We usually get 1-2 snowfalls a year here in NC. Much better than where I grew up in NY. We got over 100" a year and was always one of the top 5 cities in the US with the most snow every year. Brrrrrrrr!!

Bex - Sounds like some great gifts you got Elliot!!

I better see pics of all the babies on Xmas AM on here!! I posted my announcement on FB. All friends and family know now. It is nice having it out there. PG is going by so fast already. I have a pretty bad headache today - I notice I get them when I don't get enough sleep. I have been super emotional all weekend. I don't know if it's the stress of the holiday's or what. Been so busy with that kinda stuff lately. We started to clean out what will be the nursery this weekend. Still have a bit to go. Hoping to get hubby to paint the room after the Holidays. Also bought 2 packs of diapers and wipes. Thought it might be a good idea to start stocking up now - Buy a pack with each paycheck (2x a month) so then we will have a bunch when baby is born. Sooo excited to go to the gender scan. I am taking the rest of the day off work to go shopping for little girl or little boy stuff! So happy! Can't believe it is so close!! 

xoxo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Snow what a lovely post :cloud9: I'm totally thrilled for u sweetie & once u know the gender & start shopping it becomes that much more real! I can't to hear...I'm voting girl so we have a perfect balance here ;)

Hands how awesome that the sleep training is paying off! Phew! He's adorable ur lil man :)I'm just about to get into transitioning into her crib over the holidays while H is off work so he's not exhausted trying to work as well! So far we're doing naps in her crib & its not her fav but she's not fighting it as much...fingers crossed for the nights next! As is she does a stretch of 4-5hrs then a few more of 2 or 1 at a time so still tiring

Bea how's the vacay going? I can't wait to see a xmas photo as well :)

Bex how's sleep been for u sweetie? Feeding still going well? I know what u mean for xmas & LO's being too little but I'm spoiling her anyways! Lol H thinks I'm silly but its stuff she'd need anyways so I hope we can get her ripping up some paper & such in her xmas pyja's at least :)

Nic did Fin just love the snow? I wanna see new pics too!!! We're getting our second good fall today & since it was freezing rain overnight its just too dangerous to go out - YAY for a good excuse to stay in & cuddle up :cloud9:

I promise to get some new cute pics up her for u guys soon - lots of love :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette




----------



## InHisHands

i love the pics lisette!!!!!!!!!!!!!! especiaaly number 3!!!!!!!!!!!!! ty for sharing. i cant get over how much she looks like daddy


----------



## InHisHands

Snow 1 more day! what time is your apppointment?!

i can't wait for the news!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Great pics Lisette. LOVE her dimples in the 2nd pic. Hubby has craters for dimples - really hoping our baby gets that characteristic!!

Hands - Appt is 2pm EST. :) Soooo can't wait!! I will be there in exactly 24 hours!! Can't believe how fast things are going!! I feel so behind on things already. But I have plans to do alot of baby stuff over vacation. I am off work after the scan til Jan 2nd. So I am sure I will get lots of stuff done. My parents are coming down so I will drag them with me!!


----------



## InHisHands

If you want any baby advice or opinions when it comes to particular items, feel free to ask us. Between all of us, im sure we can give you some bit of info.

I know each baby and their personality is different....but I wish i would have actually hold off on some of the things i bought until he got here due to the fact that i bought them, but they are thing that were never needed or he doesnt like. Go figure.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow....I will be checking in in 24 hours! Hope all goes well and brilliant that it is going quickly. Hehe I'm so excited for you!! :happydance::happydance: have a brilliant time!


----------



## NotNic

Hiya everyone. So great to hear from you all. Christmas is so close. Are you all excited? Lisette - that is one beautiful baby you have. What a gorgeous smile!

As promised here's a little pic of Finlay with his first bit of snow. (Or only bit, as apart from a tiny, weeny shower we haven't had any more snow since!) Apologies I can't convince the photo to turn around!

Will be making sure we check in tomorrow to see if Finlay is going to have a girl birthday buddy like his mummy, or a boy one! It's so very, very exciting!! My gut feeing says girl, but then I am pretty bad at guessing so I wouldn't bet your life savings on me being right! xx
 



Attached Files:







208.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NewbieLisette

Snow I'm ssssoooo excited for ur update girlie :happydance: YAY for a great day - pls update as soon as ur done xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

We're waiting snow.... Hehe, excited!!


----------



## InHisHands

come on snow!!!! Been checking back all afternoon!


----------



## InHisHands

While we are waiting.... we had our first snow....
 



Attached Files:







dexterinthesnow1.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 2









dexterinthesnow2.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 2









snow angel.jpg
File size: 75.7 KB
Views: 2









6moreweeksofwinter.jpg
File size: 69.1 KB
Views: 3









snowbunnies.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NewbieLisette

Snow ur killing us girl!!!!

Hands how adorable is he :O Super cutie pie! Wish Melina was old enough to plop her in there & get some pics....hmmm maybe if I buncle her up real good & convince H to come take our pics...we're getting 20-25cm overnight!


----------



## NotNic

Fabulous pics Hands! Snow are you busy shopping?? :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Love love love the snow pics. That fuzzy hat is to die for on Finlay!!

Haha. Nic you caught me. We were totally shopping!!! Picked up a few things! Anyways, IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is measuring all good and right on target. Loved seeing him bouncing around in there. We are so excited and happy. Yippppeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Snow Yiipppeeee :cloud9: happy tears here! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Wooooooooooooo!!!!:happydance: another bouncing baby boy! Congratulations snow!!!


----------



## NotNic

Hooray!!! Such brilliant news Snow! What did you get? :) xxx


----------



## InHisHands

YIPPEEE!!!!!! a HEALTHY baby buster bunny!!!! whoohooo!! Some are skeptics, but i do believe in woman's intuition. Sometimes you just know!!! yay!

Now you have to worry about settling on a name... Good Luck!!! ... And yes, please share what you bought yesterday!!!

It's a boy! It's a boy!!! teeheee.

I updated my Signature to reflect it. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks favorite ladies!! We are sooo excited!! 

I have more great news to share!! I felt my 1st kicks from baby boy last night!! It was so cool!! I am feeling them again today!! Soooo happy about that too!! I love feeling him. It seems much more consistent than I expected it to. 

Well, shopping went great. Since nothing spring/summer is out yet, I am buying things for next winter in 6+ months. I bought 5 outfits from Gap. OMG super cute things - I can see myself getting tons of stuff from there. And some clothes from Gymboree and a pair of socks and a bib. And 2 outfits from Children's Place. 

I plan on going to Target today to get a name book. I am hoping it will help us pick a few names!!

My parents get in tomorrow and I don't feel like doing anything today. I still need to bathe Demi and put away laundry. Blah. So not in the mood!! Just want to go back out shopping!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Snow sooo awesome :happydance: is it not the greatest feeling since hearing his hb? I totally give u permission to blow off chores & go shopping to celebrate :)


----------



## NotNic

Merry Christmas everyone! Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Merry Christmas ladies!! xoxo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Merry Christmas girls, hope you are all having a wonderful day :hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Merry Christmas all!! A lot has happened in a year and we are still supporting each other on here. You girls mean a lot and I hope to meet you all one day! :happydance:


----------



## NotNic

I believe we will do one day Bex! Hope you all had amazing days. I've been at the in laws today. Finlay did well on the present front and enjoyed two Sprouts!! Off to my mums tomorrow for an OTT Christmas. Can't wait. Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

We arent celebrating Christmas till dadda gets back, but i did allow him to open up one present on Christmas day.

I think he had the concept down pat.
 



Attached Files:







Christmas1.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5









Christmas2.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 5









Christmas3.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 5









Christmas5.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









Dex&Momma4.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweeeee!! Great pics Hands!!! He so knows what to do!! Cuteness overload!! How close til Hubby is home??

I start back to work on Wed. Blah. I have gotten so much done while on break. We started picking out names. Still hard for us! Hubby is soo picky. He turns down everything! Anyways, we bought the nursery furniture, a stroller, a swing, bedding (comforter, sheets, bed skirt), a glider and allottt of clothes - way too many really. We are picking out paint tomorrow and hubby should have room painted by the time the furniture comes in in 4-6 weeks. I cleaned out the nursery room. Toured 2 daycares - where I cried after and really realized how much staying home baby boy means to me. We need to figure out finances - not sure if we can it. Hubby starts a new job on Wed. Lots of changes. I just don't know what to do. I want to stay home so bad. Sucks.

I am feeling baby boy kicking a good bit. I have days where I feel him a ton and days where I barely feel him. I love feeling him. I feel much more bonded already with feeling him and seeing him and knowing the gender. Plus, buying all this fun stuff makes it much more real!

I need to get hubby to take a pic. I am really starting to show. I have only gained like 6.5pds so far. Everyone keeps telling me I am tiny. Boo. 

Christmas was great. Really enjoyed ourselves. Can't wait til next years though already!!


----------



## InHisHands

Oh wow snow!! You sound like you have definately gotten into the spirit of things! and YES.. YOU ARE having a baby. This is for reals! Whoohoo.

Will you tell us when you guys decide on a name, so i don't have to keep calling him Buster?

As far as hubby goes... we are leaving at the end of February for Arizona. He should be back sometime before the move, but if not... then i guess i will be moving by myself and waiting for him back in Arizona. I havent been told a thing about him coming home, except that it wont be soon.


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy New Year ladies....heres a few photos of the little man for you all to enjoy, I know you are particularly keen Hands.
 



Attached Files:







055.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1









050.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Srbjbex

and a few more....
 



Attached Files:







047.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 2









074.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









056.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NotNic

He's so handsome Bex. How's it all going? Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

he's super adorabe!!!!! Thank you for the updated pictures. SOOO CUTE!!! How are you getting along?

Nic any pics of Finlay on Christmas?


----------



## Srbjbex

Going well thanks girls. Can't believe he is 12 weeks old today! We are in a nice little routine now, which makes the days lots more manageable and I really enjoy spending time with him. 

He is in his own room now in his cot bed and the moses basket is going in the loft as he has completely outgrown it. Normally he wakes up twice for feeds in the night (at about 1 and 4) but the last couple of nights he has decided he didn't want to go back to sleep at 4 and wants to chat! Last night at 5am I ended up just leaving him to chat away, and chat himself to sleep. 

Hands - dex is looking so grown up! And he has he same play gym as Elliot!! Good choice :thumbup:

Nic - noticed on your FB pics that Finlay has the same 1st Christmas bauble on the tree! See, we are all so similar really! 

Snow - so exciting that you are feeling lots of kicks! It is the best feeling in the world and really made me believe that there is a little person in there, growing big and strong! Shopping also helps:haha:

Bea - when are you back from you adventures down under? Can't wait to here all about it! 

Lisette - did you have a good christmas?


----------



## snowflakes120

Love that 2nd pic of Elliot all bundled up in his hoodie!! Too cute!!

I want to see pics of Finlay and Melina on Xmas as well!!

I have a bump pic on the camera that I need to get on here!! I'm going to try to do it this weekend!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hubby is off picking up the furniture. I am so excited to get started on the nursery!! He's priming the wall today and starting to paint tomorrow!! Yippeee!!

Here's a 19 week pic of me and my bump!! It think it might be starting to come around!!

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/PG/012_zps9d1b8ca3.jpg


----------



## InHisHands

WHOOOHOOOO! Look at Buster Bunny! That's great snow! It's always exciting to get started on the nursery. What color is hubby painting the walls?

Do you have a decore theme picked out yet? I'm so thrilled for you. How is 2nd trimester treating you?

The end of may is less than 5 months away!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Gotta catch up soon but finally at my PC to post a cute pic xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - your first bump pic!! Woo woo! Your looking fab, I think at that stage I just look podgy! I think you are going to have a very neat bump :) 

Lisette - very very cute :thumbup:

Over here we have just gone through some kind of growth spurt / wonder week/ general chaos with Elliot wanting to eat all the time and not really wanting to sleep! Fingers crossed we are out the other side of it as I was a very tired mummy for a few days, luckily the worst of it was over the weekend to OH was around to help!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - The walls will be painted blue. So original, I know for a boy! But we are doing an painted accent wall in the back. Not really doing a theme. I don't have any idea what to put on the walls yet. Like shelves or a name or pictures etc. This is the bedding set my Mom got us. I got everything but the bumper. https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro...CTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules-_-
2nd tri is going good. I had lots of pains last weekend which I am assuming was just growing pains. I feel like I got bigger this week. Can't believe I am half way baked already! 20 more weeks to go! Holy cow!

Lisette - How cute is she with Mickey & Minnie! 

Bex - FX that Elliot is over his growing stage for this time! Good timing on it being on the weekend!

Bea - Are you back yet? How was the trip?

Nic - Where are you? Everything OK over there!!??


----------



## NotNic

Half way Snow!! Yippee!

Sorry I've been rubbish. I will try to get on the pc and update pics soon xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Gosh, halfway!! It doesn't seem 2 minutes since you announced your BFP!


----------



## InHisHands

Congrats on being half way through snow!!! I always liked elephants .... good choice.

I hope the growth spurt ends soon bex.

Nic, has Fin started crawling yet? I havent heard much from you recently on how he's doing.

Lisette - she's so adorable and always smiling. How do you get her to smile like that?

Overall how is everyone doing? Havent heard much from you guys lately.


----------



## NotNic

Boo, I've just written a long post and my pc crashed. :( Anyway, sorry I haven't posted in a while. Nothing really new going on in the NotNic household. Finlay has had Bronchilolitis, so we've had a lot of play days in doors.

Hope everyone has had a lovely christmas and new year celebrations. Lots of lovely photos of bumps and babies. Keep 'em coming ladies! Can't wait to hear from Bea too. I hope she isn't due back just yet though, as we're due another flurry of snow this week. After the record temps Australia is having I think snow might be a bit of a shock! :)

Hands - nope Finlay still can't crawl or have any teeth, but he sure does love to clap and dance. :) We go to a sensory class with him, and he loves it so much. If he's upset at home I just sing their welcome song and he beams and starts clapping! :) I spoke to my health visitor about him when he got weighed, and she thinks there is a good chance he may skip crawling and might start cruising instead. He loves standing up and takes steps properly when he's in his walker. He will faceplant into the floor and stick his bottom in the air, but mostly he'd rather use his muscles and pull the rug or mat towards him and bring the toy to him rather than he move over and get it. :) His sitting up is much more reliable though. I don't feel like he is going to fall over every ten seconds anymore. How are the other babies doing? Any updates? Lisette - how are you doing? Are you weaning yet? Bex - is the bfing still going okay?

Snow - your little bump is so lovely and your pregnancy is going so fast. My sister is due on valentines day and I swear yours is going much faster! Looking back I wish I enjoyed my bump more. I was so self-concious and struggled a bit with my change in weight and size. Totally silly of me as my bump was tiny in comparison to my sister's! She has a normal bump, but I make hers look ginormous! Make sure you show it off and keep up the bump pics. I love looking back now and watching how much I changed and which weeks my bump really grew.

Anyway I think I owe you all some new pics. Here you go xx
 



Attached Files:







093.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2









127.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NotNic

And another close up. It won't let me upload any of proper camera ones though. :(
 



Attached Files:







152.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## InHisHands

adorable pictures nic. Dexter loves his jumperoo too. I hear that more and more babies are skipping the crawling stage since people put them on their backs to sleep. You will have to let me know if he does.

As for us- We go for Dex 7mo check up in a few weeks. Im waiting to find out how tall/how much he weighs. He was 4 months last time that was checked.

Im also waiting to celebrate Christmas. Hubby should be back in a few weeks... yay!

Dexter isnt crawling yet either, but he does walk by holding onto two of my fingers (once in each hand). He walks all across the house and bends down to pick things up or sits to exploe. He has ZERO balance... but the boy knows what to do. He is also just learning to grasp better.. won't be long before he starts cruising. Im not sure if he's going to crawl or not. He's been working on it for a month. He gets up on all fours and inches his legs close to his arms... and then falls forward on top of his arms because he hasnt figured out how to move them. Oh wells.

Im loving this 6+mo stage. Such personality!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawww great updates & pics ladies :) 

As u can tell miss Melina has been keeping me busy here! Lol jsut had her 4month check up & shots...she did ok little sweetie...momma was a mess though! When did u ladies star t cereals btw? Big debate here between 4 or 6months?! Aaahhh always conflicting info eh :)

How's the sleep been u guys? 

Snow u look rockin girl! Ssoooo happy for ya :)


----------



## InHisHands

i started Dexter on cereals a week before he turned 4 months. He was sooooooo ready. I dont regret doing it. I would start him on table food early too but with the move coming up, i'm going to wait before making that transition... though im gonna introduce crackers,juice, and a sippy cup before hand.

I say read what the experts say and take their knowledge combined with your intution on when to start Melina (ie when you think she's ready). Of course if you start her and she doesnt take to it, you can always wait a week or two and try again. No big deal.


----------



## Srbjbex

Lots and lots of snow here today ladies. We took Elliot out in the snow, I'm not sure he knew what to make of it, haha! 

Lisette - we plan on waiting until 6 months and doing baby led weaning so as my mum puts it 'straight onto roast beef and Yorkshire puddings!' but basically not bothering with baby rice etc. 

Nic - how's the snow down your way? BF going well still, I never bothered expressing any yet, who knows if I ever will!

Hands - you got a date for OHs return yet?

Snow - how are you finding second tri? It's definitely the best one!!

Bea - don't know if you're back yet but this temp drop must be a shock to the system for you if you are!


----------



## InHisHands

I did get a hubby update. He will be on an earlier flight. They dont tell families when until just a few days before... so we will see. But i expect him home before Feb

Bex - let me know how the weaning goes when you get to it. Im curious. Im glad that BF has worked out so well for you. I wished it had for me... but i did enjoy the few weeks that i was able to. Thats for sure.


----------



## Srbjbex

Some snow pics from yesterday! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









012.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## InHisHands

How adorable is that?! So precious. It looks like it was freezing there though... BRRR. How could he sleep with all of that going on! 

Thanks for sharing.

BTW does Elliot love his floor gym? Dexter has been playing with it since i brought him home from the hospital. Though now he just stands up and cleans on the bars and make the whole thing tumble down LOL Oh and he keeps trying to pick up the animals off the mat. He hasnt learned yet that they are just pictures. lol


----------



## InHisHands

I had a fabulous outing with dex today. We went to the park. I bought him shoes earlier this week and i let him loose. The boy almost did a dead run. He put his hand through the sand ... walked to the swings to seperate times to swing... he found leaves and squished them in his hands. We probably spent close to 45 minutes at the park and i would have to say he probably walked a block total by time he went from one place to the next. oh he absolutely loved it. we will have to do it again on another nice day!


----------



## NotNic

Wow. Is he walking Hands on his own?! That's amazing if he is.

Lisette - Finlay was an early weaner. Because of the colic blw would have been no good for him. We needed him to get onto proper meals pretty quick. Nearly all of our NCT friends are doing full blw or blw with one purée meal a day. Finlay gets some finger food but I tried blw but he just looked at me as if I was nuts. He will feed himself toast, bread, fruit and snacks, but no meals. He is now eating almost everything but has a savoury tooth. A little girl gave him some vanilla sponge cake, before I could stop him be put it in his mouth, pulled a disgusted look and spat it out! 

Finlay is doing a little bit of cruising but he needs placing in position. He hasn't worked out how to get up yet. He reaches up but doesn't lift himself. When he's laying down he can't sit up either. He lifts his head and feet up together. :) 

Gorgeous photos Bex. We started to have snow on Friday, but it got super heavy here today. Finlay had his first sledge ride today! We didn't get to make a snowman today though. He fell asleep in the baby Bjorn! It's only just stopped snowing, so oh might get a snow day tomorrow. If that happens we will make one at lunch tomorrow instead.

Hands Amazing news about hubby. He will be here in less than 2 weeks. Have you got a welcome home surprise for him? Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter isnt walking completely on his own. He grabs one of my fingers in each of his hands and he lifts up his legs and bend them on his own. He just needs me for balance. He's pretty quick tho. He leans up against furniture sometimes to play, but like Finlay he needs to be walked there or put there since he doesnt pull up yet.

Poor dexter has only had formula, rice and oatmeal cereals and purees... not even a cracker for him yet (though that will change in a week or so)

As for hubby. I have gathered something throughout the year for each holiday he has missed. Example: Labor Day a kit kat bar that i typed Give me a break on it. New Years a bottle of sparkling grape juice, and etc. I have all the items on the table.

I also got that onesie that i mentioned earlier and the day after he gets back we will celebrate Christmas.

He requested that i make chicken fajitas as his first welcome home homade meal... so i will have to get to the store to buy the items to make that.

Nic - if you get a chance take a picture of finlay and the snowman!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - Elliot loves his Play gym. When he was very tiny he used to spend ages just staring at the whale, now I have attached on loads of things hecan grab as that's his new favourite skill!


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweeeekkkkkk! LOVE all the new pictures!

Hands - MMMmmmmmm chicken fajitas!! So happy that DH will be home soon!! You will have to post pics of the homecoming!!

Bex - How cute that Elliot is graby now! 2nd tri is going good. Having issues sleeping though and just some normal growing pains. 

Nic - Yah for Finlay starting to cruise around! So cute that he lifts his feet and head up together! Love his smile in the jumperoo. He is going to get voted as "best smile" when he gets older! Also, is his hair going to be a strawberry blonde? The one pic looks like it - how freaking adorable is that!!

Lisette - Can't believe that Melina is already about to start cereal! Where has the time gone??!!

All y'alls babies are getting so big already!! Also, I was looking ahead at my calender and Shrove Tuesday is coming up soon!!! Yeahhh for pancakes - I think you guys got me a new tradition to follow!

We did the registry for the baby showers this weekend. Lots of fun shopping but not having to pay for anything! I can't get over all the stuff we will need. We picked up the car seat as well because they are discontinuing the fabric choice we liked. We also were lucky and got to use a 20% off coupon even thought it clearly states that the brand we bought was exempt from the sale. Good deal. ;)


----------



## NotNic

Loving the bargain Snow! Yep I think Finlay is going to be strawberry blonde, at least while he's a baby anyway. I was a strawberry blonde baby but look how dark I am now! :) I still have a lot of red hints and my hair gets lots of random gold strands - which panic me and I'm convinced I'm starting to go white. :D Pregnancy definitely has made my hair redder though. Have you started thinking about what your baby will look like? Do you guys get an anomaly scan too? Or will you do a 4D one? I found that really exciting but also frustrating. I felt that if I knew what Pip was going to look like I'd know which name to pick. How's the name search going? Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

That is crazy that you were strawberry blonde! You do have dark hair! Maybe his will darken up soon and those beautiful blue eyes will stand out even more! 
I have no clue what to expect our baby to look like. As you know I am a fair skinned blonde (now from a bottle - I was a very blonde child but has since darkened) with brown eyes. Hubby has olivey skin with dark hair and hazel eyes. I really hope baby boy gets hubby's to die for dimples! We had the anamoly scan with the gender scan - everything turned out perfect :) I don't want to do the 4D - I find them kinda creepy looking and I want to be completely surprised at what baby boy will look like since we know the gender - I don't want to ruin all the surprises!! Still struggling with names. Hubby is just too picky. I swear we are going to be the couple that struggles to pick a name for the birth certificate!! But in all reality, we will prolly have a short list by then and then pick a name when we see him. ;)


----------



## NotNic

My sisters and I all had completely different coloured hairs as babies and to each other. My middle sister had masses of jet black spiky hair as a baby which became an ash blonde (she's now a dyed blondie) and my youngest sis had gorgeous chocolate brown hair when she was born which fell out and came back through as white, white blonde hair. She's still a dark blonde now, but bleaches really fair in the sun.

I too think 4D are a bit creepy. My sister had one and she also got a late scan (34wks) to check on her baby's position. At that one they got a face on shot and she looks like a statue that you'd have outside a gothic mansion! It's amazing the detail, but my head can't cope with seeing her already. :D She is nesting like crazy. She's 37 wks on Thursday and I think she might be a mama the following week. :happydance: 

I found it so hard to pick names. OH and I came up with Finlay around the end of 2nd tri but we were a bit worried about it being too popular and I was worried about people thinking of Finn from Glee. I haven't met a single baby Finlay yet. :) Do you know what sort of names you're leaning towards? Traditional, modern etc.? xx


----------



## Srbjbex

I'm with you guys on the 4d scans, I never fancied getting one done either! Hehe another example of how we are similar :)

Ill help you think of some names....what kind of names do you like? Maybe Irish to match your surname? Where does your 'T' maiden name come from?


----------



## Srbjbex

Names I liked (but discounted as the didnt go with our surname:

Jacob
Joshua
George
Theo

Or maybe you fancy a traditional English name :thumbup: I like....

William
Henry
Arthur
Charles


----------



## NotNic

I loved the names Ellis, Louis and Luca. OH didn't really like any of them though. I also still think Seth is a cool name but I'm not sure I'd use it. I kind of see you having an Ethan. Don't know why though. Xx


----------



## NotNic

Or Thomas. That one jumped straight into my head as soon as I submitted the last post. :)


----------



## InHisHands

Hubby's home. YAY!!!! It's great having him home. Dexter has taken to him very well! whoohoo!!

As far as names, we also liked:
Gabriel
Brady
Charlie
Levi
Ryan
Benjamin
Craig
Chandler
Titus


----------



## NotNic

HURRAH!!!!! So pleased for you Hands and your little family. I bet you can't stop smiling. :D Tell him welcome home from us! We can't wait to hear abou your family adventures. Xxxxxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Woop Woop:happydance::happydance:

Glad he is home safely, Bet you are over the moon! Yes, please say welcome home from us!

Xx


----------



## InHisHands

Hubs says thank you! He's trying to teach Dex how to type... lol


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! Awesomest news ever Hands!! Such great news!! So happy!! How was the grand homecoming??!! Care to share any pics of the event??!! Please tell him that I thank him for his service to our country!!

Awe you girls are so cute with the names! I like alot of them! Bex - my maiden last name "T" is Polish. And you hit the nail right on the head - we have been leaning towards more Irish names than anything else due to hubby's last name. These are the few that we agree on - hubby just poo-poos everything!! I love lots of names but he just isn't having any of it!!

In no particular order:
Kellan, Holden, Flynn, Declan, Keenan, & Gavin.


----------



## NotNic

I quite like Cillian and Kian for Irish names. Cillian has lots of different meanings but one of them is thought to come from the Celtic word for my maiden name so it was on my list, but not hubby's. I also like Tiernan, Cormac and I love Riley. I really like Irish names. My Grandfather was from Northern Ireland, quite near the Giants Causeway. 

Have you considered Tomas instead? It's the Irish spelling for Thomas and very similar to the polish Tomasz.


----------



## NotNic

I've just realised why I keep coming back to Thomas. :dohh:


----------



## InHisHands

The homecoming was great and short. The soldiers marched in, and without any speeches they were released. It was very chaotic. Imagine a regular size gym filled with 300 soliders, plus about 600 family members = 900 people.

Imagine family members flying down bleachers and the strollers getting tumbled around down on the ground level. LOL It is hard enough to find your soldier let alone do anything else.

I just held Dexter up against my body as tightly as i could and we weaved through the crowd till we found dadda. 

Dexter didnt cry when i put him in Dadda's arms. I was so proud of him. Needless to say, there was no way we were taking pictures. I brought my camera... but it really just wasnt the place for it.

Snow - Irish names are cool. I like your names... espically Holden. Good work!


----------



## snowflakes120

You guys are giving me so great name to put on a list to present to hubby! Thanks!

That sounds like the BEST day ever Hands! 

Here is me today at 22 weeks! I don't know how to resize the pic - sorry its so big!

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/22weeks_zpsed69758c.jpg


----------



## Srbjbex

Looking super fab snow!! :thumbup: I also think Cillian is a nice Irish name and the other one I thought of that I like is Malachy.

Hands - that sounds a very hectic but emotional gym!! And dexter got some lovely daddy cuddles too! :hugs:

AFM - I have been looking at nurseries this week, and I have booked Elliot into one for October for when i go back to work. They were getting booked up already can you believe it!! Plan is that I will go back to work 3 days a week, MIL will look after him for one day and he will be in nursery for the other 2. I have mixed emotions, on one hand I don't want to leave him at all, but on the other the nursery can offer him so much more activity and stimulation that I can give him at home so I'm excited for him to go, even though it's ages away. I think really I justs don't want to go back to work but.....I could well be pg again by then anyway if i get my way! :blush:


----------



## NotNic

In all my excitement over Mr Hands coming home and name suggestions for Snow, I forgot to tell you our news. We have teeth! On tuesday I noticed two broken skin bits on F's gums. The next day one toothy peg appeared and I think the second was on Thursday morning. Just like buses you wait ages and then two come along at once! Also to be even more pickly the teeth broke through on the inside first, so you can only see them if he's crying over something. He spends a lot of time feeling them with his tongue so you can't see them! He only showed his daddy last night. OH didnt even get to see the broken gum patches as he wouldn't show him! We had a terrible night's sleep Monday. OH even worked from home because he was so tired, but apart from that he's coped pretty well. He's needed medicine and bonjela a bit, but we've had weeks when he's been far fussier about them.

Congrats on finding a nursery Bex. We put F down when he was 7 wks old. I'm going to see another nursery in a few weeks in case it doesn't work out at the nursery we've picked but I'm pretty happy with it. Im still unsure about when I will go back. Really hoping that I can last to June, but the house is so expensive and we still have a lot more to do to it.


----------



## snowflakes120

Teefers for Mr. Pickle! Cute! Hope he's showing off those pearly whites now! What an awesome milestone!

Awe Bex hope the nursery search is going well. So you want to start TTC soon??!! After baby boy we are going to NTNP as soon as they say we can BD again considering how long it took for this one. 

P.S. Crib is assembled and dressers are in the room! Gotta still pick up glider - I can't wait to see it as we had it done in custom fabric. Also, need to go and pick out nick nacks, curtains, curtain rod and things to put on wall. Such a work in progress!


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter had his 7mo appointment. He's 19lbs 7oz and 27 and a half inches tall. He's in the 63 percentile for height and weight. YAY!!!

BTW we introduced a sippy cup and juice to him. He hates apple juice but loves grape juice. He's handling the sippy cup pretty well and loves to fling it around when not drinking.


----------



## Srbjbex

Woop woop for a big strong dexter!! :thumbup: mr hands must be very proud of you both!

Snow - I suppose at the moment you could say we are NTNP, but we have only DTD twice since LO was born so I'm not sure that counts ahahahah! But yeah I want to ttc again soon. I think I would like an age gap of 18 months /2 years! :)

Nic - teeth!! Very very exciting! Don't they grow up so quickly!!


----------



## NotNic

They really do Bex! He's come on so much in the last 10 days. He's started to do his own version of crawling which is moving around on his tummy propelling himself with his hands. Kind of gliding. If he wants something straight in front of him, then he pushes his bottom up and digs his toes in like he's mountain climbing. He's also soooo chatty. It sounds a bit like he's saying mamamaaa. I'm not convinced enough to say he's saying mama but he's definitely trying to say something!

You girls are so brave about NTNP. I think that's the approach we'll go when we are ready, but right now I'm grateful for BCP. I know where I am and don't have to think about things so much. I'm also lighter on BCP as odd as that might sound. I've also decided February is the month to shape up. On the 1st March I'm going out with the NCT girls to celebrate our babies being 'Longer out than in!'. :haha: I'm hoping to pop on one of my pre-Finlay dresses and hopefully not look wobbly in it! :)

Great results Hands! How are you finding looking after Dex with hubby being home? Are you in a good routine? How are your nights? Are you still exercising?

Much love everyone xxx


----------



## InHisHands

No need to exercise anymore. Im back to my highschool body minus the stretch mark scars. Hubby saw how distress i was due to night feedings and he said he would take them on from now on. We arent in a solid state routine with him coming, working different times, and with the move just a few weeks away... but things are so much easier!

Congrats to Finlay and his glide!!!! It's so exciting to see them moving. So jealous of his mamamammaaas... all mine does is shriek lol He's a Dexosaurus


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning all!

Yesterday my best friend had her little baby...I say little, he was 10lb 14oz..ouch!! I was on babysitting duty for the almost 2 year old. My first taste of looking after a baby and a toddler at the same time. It was hard work but lots of fun. I was just please OH was home to help with bath and bedtime. I couldn't work out how to do that on your own! 

Has confirmed that I defintiely want 2 close in a age though. We had a lovely moment when we were all on the bed, OH was reading a story to my friends son and I was breast feeding Elliot. Very cosy :)


----------



## NotNic

That sounds lovely Bex. Ouch though for your friend! I think Finlay weighed that around 2mths! 

We also have a new arrival to announce. My sister had her baby yesterday evening - Lily Marie. Her labour was not the quick water birth she was hoping for and it all sounds a bit hairy, but lo is very cute. She was 7lb 8oz but feels like youre holding air. Maybe that's because Finlay is three times her weight. :D He was lovely with her. He was stroking her arm and when she cried he looked all round the room for her. 

We now have a teeth shot so I'll post one when we're on the pc. He is also commando crawling now and today he almost pulled himself up. Eek! Unfortunately for him he pulled himself up with the walker and as he got to the point of locking his knees to stand up straight, the walker started to move and he fell. He can't sit up from laying flat on his back, but he can get himself to standing. Go figure!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex Congrats to your friend! And how exciting that you will be trying again soon. Maybe this thread will always have someone pregnant on it .. who knows!

Nic- Standing! How exciting. Can't wait to see the toother picture! Poor little guy will have to learn to pull up on more stable pieces of furniture. That was sweet how he wanted to take care of the little baby. Maybe he'll be a really good big brother some day!

As for Dex... we hit another Major milestone yesterday. Crawling with belly off the ground. YAY!!! He has found all sorts of new things now. Door stops (the springs) is probably his favorite new find! <--haha. The best part was both hubby and i were home to see it. awwwww. He still hasnt learned how to make Ma, Da, Ba, Ga sounds though. He does so well when it comes to gross and fine motor skills, but he seems to have a hard time keeping up with the verbal. I want to hear a DADADADa come out of him so bad.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG ladies once again it's been way too long & I've been a terrible "mid-august tester" :( I hope now that we have Miss Melina's sleep under control I'll be on here more often!!! 

SUPER congrats on having H home Hands! I got teary reading that update :)

Nic teeth and almost crawling! Eeeeekkkk where does the time go hun?!

Bex how's ur little man doing? Wonderful for finding a daycare...it's my next project to follow up on the million lists we're on but so far no calls....7months to go :(

Snow how you feeling preggo? Isn't all the planning just surreal? Its quite the task hun!!!

Well i gotta run cuz she's up but here's some early Valentine love from us xoxoxo


----------



## Srbjbex

Lisette- great to hear from you! And a brilliant picture....I expect nothing less from you :thumbup:

Snow - you all set for embracing your inner Brit for pancake day tomorrow? I have decided I a giving up chocolate for lent this year having not given up anything for the past 2 years

Hands - dex is crawling!! What a great milestone to hit!!

Nic - Congrats to our sister and a beautiful name. It seems to be babies everywhere at the moment. My friend ended up calling her baby Henry Jackson :) 

Today we have started experimenting with a sippy cup as plan to transition straight from boob to cup when we wean. I'm just letting him use it as a toy at the moment with a bit of expressed great milk in it! Watch this space to see how we go!


----------



## snowflakes120

I can't get over all the newly developed milestones y'all are having. I can't wait to have them with baby boy. 

Very cute name Auntie Nic!! How sweet is Finlay with her too!

Love Dex's babble's and how cute about the door stoppers. I remember me and sisters playing with them too! 

Sounds like a very special moment you had with hubby Bex with your friends baby!!

What an adorable Valentines Day pic Lisette. 

I am super bummed but we will not participating in Pancake Day tomorrow instead we will be pushing it back a day to Wednesday! Since Lent starts on Wed - I won't be eating meat that day so we will do Pancakes on Ash Wednesday instead (but no bacon!) I haven't decided what or if I am going to give anything up for Lent. Hubby made plans for us to meet up with friends to go out for chicken wings tomorrow night. Since I was born and raised right in Buffalo - how can I say no to that???!!! Yummy!!!

Things are moving along quickly. Did the meet/greet with the Pediatricians last week - I LOVED the practice so we will def be going there for everything!! I did a bunch of shopping on Sat - what else is new???!!! Hubby picked up glider - It is so gorg - I love it!! My showers are in less than a month now!! I have surpassed V-day. I am getting bigger and things are going textbook - if I do say so myself. Next appt will be the glucose test.


----------



## NotNic

Just a quick one as I'm sneaking on during nap time. :) Finlay had pancakes yesterday. I made pancakes stuffed with spinach and ricotta with a white sauce, then he had a sweet one for pudding! I did intend to make crispolini but ran out of time. Perhaps you can try that instead of bacon Snow? Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

That sound amazing Nic. I'll have to keep that recipe for another Friday during Lent! I just did the Pancakes and then mushed up some strawberries I bought to put ontop. It turned out yummy. Hope everyone had a great Pancake Day and has a great weekend! I'm pooped this week. I can't wait to go to sleep!!


----------



## InHisHands

oh my an eggplant already!!!!! Time is flying by Snow! Just a few more weeks and you will have hit 3rd trimester!!!! It's amazing how fast time flies.

AFM - The movers are coming to get our stuff in 4 days!!!! We are leaving in 11 days. Housing doesnt have a house for us till mid april so we will be living in hotels for about 2 months. oh joy! Things are very busy, but blessed here.


----------



## snowflakes120

So many changes Hands! Stinky about the hotel but hopefully you have one with an indoor pool!! Dex can work on his swimming skills!

Just a quick drop by... 99 days to go!! Double digits!! Holy cowzas!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey lovely ladies :wave:

Bex same here boob to sippy for us but so far still a low level toy/teether :haha:

Wow snow - congrats on dd + passing vday :happydance: u must be soo excited for ur shower soon - eeekkkk! Do u have ur outfit picked out?

Nic Fin is having panckaes :o My my time flies!!! We just sett up Melina's high chair today since the 6month mark is fast approaching! I can't quite believe it yet!

Hands how r u managing in the hotel? Must be just fab having H with u :) We need family pics girl :)

AFM came through sleep training ok thankfully & life is now much more scheduled but its got loads of advantages too! Miss melina is rolling around like crazy & we're wondering if it'll be crawling or a tooth first! Both seem to be close now :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Lisette - another boob to cup person, let me know if you have any tips as I. Think it's going to be tricky! I have 2 cups at the moment, a free flow sippy and a no spill one. Will be very interested to see how you get on! we have also just set up Elliot's high chair so he can practice sitting in it. He loves it, I give him spoons to play with and he thinks it is great. I'll post a pic next time I am on!

Snow - double digits already!! To me this seems like the fastest pregnancy in existence, have you got any nursery pics to post??

Hands - I'm guessing you won't have to much time to post at the moment with all the moving etc. hope that it all goes really well for you and it's not too stressful. 

Nic - hope you and F are doing well!

Bea - MISS YOU come back to us soon!!

We are fully in wonder week 19 / 4 month sleep regression, boooo :coffee: argh I hope this doesn't last too long because getting up every hour in the night is not fun!!


----------



## InHisHands

hi all. i have a quick moment.

Nic - Yay for pancakes. How did he like them? Dex loves pancakes over other breads like torillas and biscuits. How is Finlay doing? Has he reached any other milestones lately?

Lisette - is Melina talking any? I heard girls tend to talk faster than boys. Dexter still shrieks and goos and gaas... but no DaDa or MaMa's yet.

Bex - Im sorry to hear about the 4 mo sleep regression. It's no fun. Dexter still hasnt gotten back to where he was before the sleep regression... but not all babies have long term affects. I hope for your sake he evens out soon. Either way, keep us posted.

Snow - Yay for double digits! Congrats girl. May is coming way too quick! Surreal. How's the name thing coming along?

I don't have too many recent pictures.... but here's what i do have.




Due to the snow storm... the movers packed our stuff on tuesday but still havent come by to pick it up. We have been living in a maze of boxes. Dexter is experiencing some anxiety about it all... but he's doing so great. He's pulling himself up, has 4 teeth now, using a balance walker to walk around, and has been sitting up on his knees to play. Life in a hotel is going to be so confinding for him.... *sighs*. We leave tuesday. And no, its only an out door pool.... booo.
 



Attached Files:







LovettFamily.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3









Park3.jpg
File size: 86.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NotNic

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been so lame recently. I owe you guys photos too. Ive got some funny ones of him getting to grip with a pancake. its bigger than his head! :D I will definitely try to get on the pc this week and do some.

Hands - wow the move sounds stressful. Do you know how long you'll be in a hotel for? OH is looking very slim too. It looks like he needed those fajitas! :haha: Can't believe Dex has 4 teeth and is walking around with a walker. Clever boy! 

Snow - Yay for double digits! :happydance: I agree that this is the fastest pregnancy yet. Any luck with names yet? 

Lisette - It sounds like Melina is doing brilliantly. Have you thought about which way you're going to wean yet?

Bex - Hugs for bad nights.x 4th mth I think was definitely the worst for us. We never truly recovered either but he did learn to nap after that. We're just coming out of wk 37. His sleep was bad during this one, but we had two consecutive sttn this week so fingers crossed we are making some improvements. He has learnt so much since Christmas. We have two teeth and he now commando crawls everywhere. He can be on all fours and lift his tummy, but he hasn't figured out how to crawl that way yet. He can pul himself to standing from sitting, and can cruise for a few steps. We also had his first proper word - hello (which I think I told you?!) Still refuses to say Dada though! We've had to lower the cot too, which makes him seem tiny. He's not though! He's now 22lbs11oz and 28 inches, which puts him on the 91st percentile line for both. Not bad considering I'm so short! :) 

He's also turning into a little comedian. He has started to mimic. He pretend coughs if you cough and loves a dance. He's a little show off! At baby explorers he likes to stand and clap and wiggle. :D He's also mastered a coy look and pretends to look all shy. He still has clingy moments though, which are driving my OH mad. Thing is, he only cries if I'm in the room. He'll happily play or be with other people if he knows I'm not an option. It's nice to be wanted though. :)

Mrs Bea - Have you recovered from the weather shock yet? I can't believe snowing again. How is Ariana doing? Have you any ideas for her 1st birthday party? We went to one today at a soft play centre. My ears are ringing and I still have a headache 10hrs on!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic it sounds like Finlay is doing great! Can't wait to see the pancake picture! HELLO?!?!?! Oh im green with envy! Congrats to you Finlay! Thumbs up for hello! It sounds like his little personality is just flurishing and coming out. That's so sweet.

I wish all of our babies could have play dates with each other. But that would be a bit expensive.

As far as the hotel goes. We will be in one till mid april unless something changes.


----------



## NotNic

Playdate sounds fab Hands! As promised a long time ago here's Finlay getting to grips with his pancakes. In case any of you NA girlies think I'm odd, we have them big and flat over here, more like crepes. :) Yep he ate all of it!
 



Attached Files:







210.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









214.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NotNic

We also owe you a toothy peg shot but it keeps telling me the file is too large. Weird! To keep you going though, here's a normal one of him not in his highchair! He does do somethings other than eat :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







252.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snowflakes120

Great family pics Hands!! So happy that hubby is home. I think Dex looks like you!! You guys must be having some nice weather. Send it our way - it's been way too cold for my liking. Would love to do a playdate with y'all. That would be so grand!! 

Look at Finlay with his pancake that is bigger than him. You are right - yours are not as fluffy as ours here in USA. Care to share a recipe??!! Can't believe the pic of him not in the highchair - he looks almost like a toddler. 

Lisette - Glad things are going so great for you guys. I'm sure I'll be asking you lots of questions about sleep training!

Bex - Yeah for boob to cup! Hope sleep is getting better for you guys!!

Bea - Check in huns! Miss you girl!! You have to of started planning a 1 yr birthday party by now, right??!! 

Same old, same old. Just getting bigger. Feeling some awesome kicks. Sleep is getting much better. I was sick with a cold last week. Feeling much better now. Glucose test is on Tuesday. I fly home to NY for my showers in a week. I'm super excited. One of my sisters will be in from MO and my best friend is coming in from NJ so I can't wait to see them too. Bummed that my one sister in Africa obviously won't be able to make it. But from the sounds of it I will def see her for my sisters wedding in TX in Sept. Nursery is coming along nicely. We did alot of shopping a bit ago to try to find some wall/dresser cutesy stuff but didn't do so awesome. Just didn't like anything. I don't know. Looks like I'll be checking out Etsy when I have some time. xoxo


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi everyone,

So sorry I've been so pants. 

I have been TTC since November so staying off here so as not to get crazy ha ha. Still no BFP though and I think the crazy is starting to kick in! Just disappointed that it is going to be another long haul this time but hey ho we will get there in the end.

Glad to read all your news and catch up though and love the pics.

We are good Ariana starts nursery in 3 weeks eek and I'm back to work in 4 crazy.

She is still such a good little thing and she is very funny she has a very strong personality. 

Nic she is very needy of me though and it doesn't seem to be getting much better, today I went to the dentist and she screamed the whole time I wasn't holding her lol. Hopefully it will be a bit easier for you and won't last as long.

Snow so pleased you are getting along well it must be all getting so exciting now.

Hi Bex, hands and Lisette.

Bex hope the sleep gets better soon unfourtunately for us sleep went to pot in Aus and has never been quite the same but it could be the 6 teeth in 2 months lol.

I will try and be better at checking in.

Love to all you girls x


----------



## Srbjbex

BEA!!!!!!!! Welcome back honey!! Great to hear a catch up from you, such exciting news about you TTC!! You're back in the ttc world already, it is a crazy world indeed and I wish you the best of luck for a very swift BFP! We are officially NTNP (but no sign of AF yet so can't imagine anything happening soon! ) 

So great to hear from you, it's made my evening that has :)

You'll all be pleased to hear that we have come out of the pain that was sleep regression and Elliot now generally only wants one feed per night now so that's even better, I feel human again!!

Nic - loving the pics, I can't believe grown up he looks! He really is a proper cutie! 

Snow - looking forward to hearing all about your showers , I hope you really had a lovely time and were spoilt, I'm sure you did :thumbup:

Hi lisette :wave: 

Hands - are you going to be able to post from your hotel? I can imagine its not the easiest of living arrangements for you? I want us all to have play dates too!! I still like to think that one day we will all meet. I certainly plan to come back to the US again, and Canada, as I loved it on honeymoon!


----------



## MrsBea23

Aw thanks Bex.

I got AF back about 6/7 months pp and was still BF but she was down to about 4 feeds, hopefully it will be back for you soon and you can start ttc.

Good news on the sleep.


----------



## NotNic

Happy Mother's Day UK mummies and honorary Brit mummies and mummies-to-be! Hope you all are well. xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Srbjbex

a few quick pics while i am on the computer....
 



Attached Files:







019 (2).jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0









003 (2).jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Mother's Day lovely ladies - a few days late! Such cute boys on this thread! I can't wait meet my little man and be able to share pics with y'all!!

Welcome back Bea. Hope your TTC #2 journey comes to a close soon and you get your BFP! We are trying again NTNP quite soon after Baby Boy is born. 

I just got back from being home in NY this past weekend for my showers. They turned out really nice but didn't get nearly as much stuff from my registry as we hoped. I am very grateful for what we have received!! We got loads of clothes. Looks like we will just have to buy a good bit of the essentials ourselves. ;)


----------



## InHisHands

Hey all. Just wanted to let you know that we got to Arizona alright. Our internet access is very limited... so just a quick post for me. Dexter has 6 teeth, an ear infection, and RSV. BOOOO He's standing by himself now and is starting to mumble things that sound more like mamama and dadada... but he isnt quite there yet.

Bea glad to see you are back! Good luck on your BFP!

Nic, great pics. Your lil man seems to be all smiles.

Bex - i love Elliots strong muscles in the tub!

Snow - No worries. Baby showers tend to be like that. We need an updated bump picture!


----------



## snowflakes120

So glad you made it to AZ Hands! Wow! 6 teeth, standing and mumbling! I hope Dex feels better soon! Poor sick baby!

A pic of me from one of my showers. I'm on the left. My cousin is on the right.

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/540766_10152673817485204_1186748672_n_zpsa12993d5.jpg


----------



## NotNic

Your bump is sooo cute Snow! Showers are a funny thing. I ended up with loads of toiletries and nappies but not much else. My sister got 5 pairs of shoes and toys at hers! Did you have a nice time though?

Hands - great to hear from you. Finlay had RSV before Christmas which became Bronchiolitis in the new yr. We kept him indoors for a whole week and he was over it pretty quickly. It was the disturbed sleep that did us though. 6 teeth? Wow. We still have just the bottom two but I think his eye teeth re giving him gip. We're a bit down on our smile quota this week! Finlay is now pulling himself up and cruising. He's also proper crawling but not fast yet. Even so its exhausting! I have to watch him constantly as he's pulling drawers open or letting go and falling over. He's also had two sleepovers with both grandparents which were interesting ....

How was your holiday Bea? Congrats on TTC'ing. Fingers crossed a BFP comes your way soon. If you think about it almost the whole time this thread has been going we've had a baby in the tummy and as Snow is about to meet her little man I'm sure we are due another BFP soon.

Lisette - did you start weaning yet? Hope you guys are doing well.

Bex - fab photos. Your little boy is getting soo big! Glad that sleep is better now. Is he starting to want to do things now? He looks a strong boy. Have you weighed him recently?


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi girls,

Hands - glad you got there ok. Is it really hot? Hope the hotel is nice and dexter is enjoying it.

Snow - Fantastic pic you look amazing. Shame you didn't get everything on your list there is so much to get fun getting it all though.

Nic - holiday was ok, it was too long to be not at home in your own space with a young baby but glad I did it and learnt that lesson. Do you have any hols booked?

Bex - am I going mad or are there no pics lol.

Lisette - hi Hun 

So this month I was pretty sure I missed o I had loads and loads of ewcm on day 16 but it was a Monday and we where to tired to bd (bd'd on the Saturday day 14) so totally thought there was no chance this month.

According to that I am due AF tomorrow but hadn't really been taking any notice and then yesterday I felt bizarrely hungry so I thought I might as well do a test so did a sainsburys cheapie (thinking there was no hope especially at that time of day) and low and behold instant BFP so I took a frer and two big lines and today I got a digital and it came up 2-3 weeks so I am officially pregnant woop woop.

Due November and ariana will be 20 months.

Very excited and hoping it sticks. Had to come on and tell you girls xx

Edit : found the pics (duh) both boys are looking adorable.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Bea!! SOOOO happy for you!! Great news!! Our thread will live on!! ;)


----------



## NotNic

Yippee!!! Bea I'm so pleased for you. How scary that Ariana will be that big though! :) In my head she's a dainty 6mth old. Finlay on the other hand looks like a toddler. Hard to imagine he was underweight at 6 weeks. :) What does she like doing right now? Has she started to walk? 

We have booked two weeks in Spain in July. One on our own and then the second week my mum, dad and youngest sister arrive for their two weeks. My middle sister, partner and their baby Lily arrive for our last weekend and do 2 weeks too. So one week with the family and then one on their own. We also have a week booked in December in the Peak District with friends. They all have boys born last year so it could be an exhausting week! :) Any tips for packing for a baby? We still end up with a full boot when we stay at my mums even though we have cut down!

How is everyone feeling right now? I'm considering going to the drs this week as I'm feeling very lethargic and I'm wondering if I am a bit anaemic. I am an alpha-thalassemia carrier so I think it's normal for me to be mildly anaemic. Though when I was pregnant my numbers were pretty good and I was considered to be borderline which they were very happy with. I know my diet has been pretty crappy recently in comparison.


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh my goodness!! Congratulations Bea!! That is amazing news, I am thrilled for you and like snow said the thread will live on!! Another bouncing baby for this thread! I love it!!

The big news is that we have started weaning here. Was going to wait till 6 months but Elliot was so ready. We're BLW so will be a slow process but Elliot is absolutely loving it. Favourite foods so far are broccoli and avocado!! I've got some great photos of the mess so I'll upload them next time!

Snow, you look gorgeous!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Put together the bouncer!! It is officially Demi-Approved!! 

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Snugs3-262_zps271a0c55.jpg

Hope y'all are doing well!! xoox


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy Easter everyone!! X


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Easter girls!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Super quiet on here recently girlies! Any one got anything exciting to report?? I am just eating my body weight in Easter eggs!! 

How are the bumps coming along Bea and Snow?? I am starting to get quite broody for another one.....feels wrong to say it but I want my period to come back! I'm now of 5 breast feeds a day, fingers crossed it won't be too much longer!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey there Bex!!

Things are going good on the baby front. I had an appt Tuesday. I am measuring spot on 32 weeks and have gained about 20 pds so far. Doing well. Can't complain at all. I feel great and just feel so blessed everyday to even be pregnant. Still getting the nursery put together. I can't wait to share pics with y'all when it is complete. Still working on names. Oh well. 

Hubby graduates finally next month. We are so excited but some are things are going on at his work and I am really worried and super stressed about it at the moment. We just got some not so good news yesterday so I am still trying to digest it and we are trying to figure alot out and it's been taking a toll on me yesterday and today. Happy that it is the weekend - I think I am going to get a pedicure to try to relax some. 

My sister will be back from Africa for good in June so I am so excited to see her and so happy to have her stateside again. 

I have decided to take off 12 or so weeks after baby is born - I will be off til Labor Day which will be til Sept 3rd. I only get 6 weeks of maternity leave at 60% of my pay and then I am taking the additional 6 weeks unpaid. :/ 

We recently took a Budgeting for Baby class and a Breastfeeding Basics class. We have our Birthing class coming up soon too. My girlfriends are throwing me a shower in a few weekends as well. I have Maternity pics coming up soon on my Birthday (4-14)!! So I am excited to have them done - I will be sure to share them with y'all!! 

I don't know about you guys weather but it has been a god awful Spring here! I wish Spring would just come. It's been so cold and rainy!! I hate it! I hope it warms up soon!


----------



## Srbjbex

Spring is yet to arrive here too!! It's rubbish, we are still having SNOW! Can you believe it!! I hope this means that we are going to get a super nice summer to compensate!

Glad to hear that all is going well with the baby, this last stretch really will fly by!! Sorry to hear about all the stresses, a pedicure sounds like a good plan, I had a pregnancy massage when I finished work and it was brilliant, have a look to see if you can get one anywhere, I would say it was well worth it and will help you destress :hugs:

You certainly sound busy with all the classes!! If you need any help or advice on breast feeding, then remember you can always give me a shout. My experience is that it's the hardest thing that I did but also the most rewarding and I love it now, planning to carry on for a lot longer. So if you need someone to offer a bit of advice and support then give me a shout either on here on on fb. I'm no expert by any means but I found it helped to talk with people going thought the same!


----------



## Srbjbex

Picture time!
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 0









013.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 0









028.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't had the chance to catch up on my reading but on a rare occasion at the PC so I thought I'd post some new pics for ya Hopefully will read up soon and hope you're all doing great! Miss Melina is army crawling all around the house now so I'm getting a good work out in! LOL


----------



## NotNic

Lovely to see new photos on here. Sorry I've been a bit lame. We've had a rotten two weeks with Finlay catching a stomach bug and being off his food and then OH got Gastroenteritis over Easter. He ended up being off sick for most of the week and then I was away for a Hen Weekend. A very hectic and a little stressful period that's for sure.

Finlay is now causing chaos. :haha: He has become extremely fast at crawling. He can climb one step and cruises one handed. He pulls himself up on stuff, empties drawers and boxes out and pushes things across the room 'walking'. He also says hello and hiya non stop. We also have teeth number 5 and 6 coming through and very nicely bit my sister on Sunday and left her with teeth marks and a bruise. :dohh: He is fast becoming a serious monkey!

Snow - fantastic news about your sister being back. Will she live in a city near you? Exciting plans for our birthday too. Have you got anything else in mind for the day? 

Bex - we are still eating our way through Finlay's Easter Eggs. White chocolate could be a great diet tip as it's so sickly its impossible to eat that much in one go. How is Elliot's weaning going? 

Bea - How do you feel this time around? Have you got your booking in appointment through? How are plan's going for Miss A's birthday? Or have I missed it?

Hands - Hope you, Dex and Mr H are all doing okay in the hotel. Fingers crossed you move soon and get back online and update us. Is Dex running yet? :haha:

Lisette - Seriously beautiful photos again. Are you back at work or are you taking longer off. I have one more month left of maternity leave and I'm returning pt. We need to figure out what we want to do moneywise and then we might just think about TTCing again. Scary thought! Anyone else beginning to try again?


----------



## InHisHands

Well.......We've finally got internet again and our new house. Dexter loves all the new space to walk in. That's right. WALK! Not crawl, not cruise, but walking by himself across the room. Oh I'm not ready for this!

Bea - how did Adriana's Birthday go?! and a HUGE CONGRATS to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's wonderful news about the baby!!!

Bex - How is Elliot doing with his table foods? Dex's favorite is mac and cheese. He's getting so big. The time sure does fly. :(

Nic - What is Finlay eating these days with his 6 teeth? Can you believe it's almost been a year?! How serious are you guys on thinking about TTC? We are so totally done here. No more plan babies for us.

Snow- He's almost here!!! hahahaha.... Just a month and a half now. Almost full term. Are you getting stretch marks? How are you feeling? My feet were so swollen. What type of birth do you plan on having? I WANT DETAILS MOMMA!

Lisette - She's gorgeous. How do you get her to pose like that? Hahaha..... once the baby starts to move... it's all over. Just take a look at my and Nic's kitchens. Everything gets pulled out! Fun time are about to begin.


----------



## NotNic

Wow! Go Dexter!! He always did prefer being on two feet. :) 
Finlay pretty much eats everything. Most of his food is chopped now. If I get a baby ready meal for a day out he eats the 12mths+ / toddler meals. He is a proper little foodie and even eats olives! :) Yay for being in your own place. Did you do anything for Dex's room? 

Bea - how's work going? Hope you're feeling okay.

Snow - wonderful birthday wishes were sent to you from us here. Hope you got them! I saw your new fb profile pic. You are too cute! Any name ideas yet?

On sadder news I've seen the news tonight. Here's hoping that you all stay safe, and that any loved ones that might have run are healthy. When i watched Mr Nic run the London Marathon in 2010 I worried for his health. I would never have dreamt that he might have worried for mine. Hands I hope this doesn't affect your hubby's work too much.

Xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hello my beauties!! 

So sad about the Boston Marathon... My direct co-worker ran today. She is OK thankfully. But just so sad! I love Boston. Such a beautiful city too. Hubby and I went to Martha's Vineyard twice when we were dating and would always make a point to stop in Boston for a day or so.

Nic - Yeah for Mr. Finlay eating so well! I love Olives too - he has a great food palate already!! Awe thanks about the photo. We really enjoyed doing them yesterday - so crazy she already had some edited that same night! Glad you had an excellent birthday as well - Sounds like you got an early start Sat evening with an early bedtime and a glass of wine!! We have a short list going on names... Nothing set in stone. My sister is unsure of where she will be living when she gets back to the states so I don't know if she live near me but I am guessing most likely not. 

Hands - Welcome back! So happy to hear from you! And WOW you got yourself a busy little boy it sounds - walking across the room! How crazy! Mac and Cheese is another one of my favs! I can't believe I only have like 6 weeks left! No stretch marks at all! *knocking on wood* I am still feeling great! I can't complain at all. Just still having issues sleeping but I deal with it. I honestly do not have a birth plan. I know myself that I am too much of a planner in life and if I do a birth plan and it doesn't go according to how I want then I am not going to be happy about it so I figured by not having one I can't get anxious if things don't go how I want. This way I can just go with the flow and hopefully be as relaxed as possible. 

Bex - Love the new pictures of Elliot!! Esp the 2nd one with all the food - so cute!! I am sure I am going to be taking you up on the offer of BF advice!! I am quite nervous about it and hope that things go good for us. 

Gorg pics as usual Lisette!! She's getting so big!


Baby has been so busy today, he's getting really strong and the kicks are so hard and almost uncomfortable sometimes! Plus, he gets the hiccups ALL the time. He has them now for the 3rd time today already! I can't wait to meet him and see what he look like - what features of each of us he inherits! Sooooo excited to meet him!!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Try to get all the sleep you can now. It's been 9 months and I sure do miss it... though during the hotel stays we did decide to do sleep training and most nights he sleeps through the night... but he likes to wake up at 6 15 am... it makes a long day. I dream of the day that I can sleep in again.

I am sure everything will go fine with your labor... but please be sure to tell us all about it! Oh and be prepared... however your little one is moving now, he'll move the same way once he's born. It's amazing to see them move the way you've felt for so long. 

EEEK! I'm so excited that buster bunny is coming so soon!

Nic - Sounds like you have a great little eater there! So cool. What do you plan on doing for Finlay's Birthday? I need ideas. My hubby is going to be gone once again this summer, thus missing Dex's and my birthday again. *sighs* Oh wells... such is life with the military.

As for Dexter's room. We didn't do too much. I bought a train that spells out his name to put on a self, and a seaport/island play mat for the floor. I rearranged the wall art to make it more like a boarder and it looks real nice. Everything else is pretty much the same... except for the fact that most of the stuff is in his closet due to him grabbing everything.... including door knobs!!!! He can't open doors yet... but he sure does know how to slam them shut if I forget to shut them! hahahaha.


----------



## Srbjbex

Haha hands - your comments about him not being able to open doors yet made me laugh. Reminds me of Jurassic Park when they say they are safe until the raptors learn to open doors...hehehe! Glad to hear dexters room is coming along nicely. It sounds lovely what you have done. Rubbish news about your hubby though. You sure do have it tough hands :hugs:

Snow - we were also really sad to hear about the marathon in Boston. oH does lots of running and is doing a marathon in October. We also loved Boston when we visited on our honeymoon, I would say it was probably my favourite city of all the ones we went to, or at least the one I want to visit again! 

Nic - Sounds like F is a cute little monkey bless him. I have a sting feeling that Elliot will be the same as soon as he can get going. At the moment he is just getting frustrated that he can't get anywhere!! Sometimes when I go to get him up out of his cot I find him on his hands and knees trying to crawl! He also does very fast finger walking which he loves.

Lisette - great pics as usual! I meant to ask how you were getting on with the boob to cup transition?? Elliot is now very good at drinking water out of his sippy cup at mealtimes, I've been by impressed. Not done any milk feeds out of the cup, but really Elliot now only has boob 3 times in the day (7am, midday and 7pm) so I think I might as well stick to boob for now. 

Bea - did you say your AF came back when A was down to 3 or 4 feeds a day was that right?


----------



## NotNic

If Elliot is anything like Finlay Bex, you're going need to fit in some early nights! :haha: The lady at his baby sensory class can't get over how confident he has become now he moves. He is into everything! He kept crawling off to the toy area and climbing up on the Vtech walkers. By the end of the session he was running, pushing the walker! My mummy friends couldn't believe it as a lot of the other babies have been crawling for months and have no interest in walking. He also lets go and stands for a few seconds unaided. I really hope I don't miss his first steps when he goes to nursery. :( 

Hands - to answer your previous question we are very keen to have more children, but we won't be trying until the autumn. I want to settle in at work first before trying and I want to enjoy the summer and our first family holiday. 

Snow - how are you feeling? When do you finish up from work? Xx


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Just about a month away! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's Coming! Can you believe how fast pregnancy goes? Is his kicks starting to slow down? You don't have to tell us yet, but I sure do hope you and hubby have come up with a short list of names. Please know we will be here for you for any support you may need.

Nic - Finlay sounds like he's gonna be a handful when he becomes a toddler. I hope you don't miss his first steps either. It's an amazing thing to see. They get such a look on their face when they realize they just moved all by themselves!

Bex - When do you think you will give him milk in a cup? Im so proud of you for sticking it through with breast feeding. I was so disappointed when it didn't work out for Dex and I. What mile stones has Elliot been reaching? The Church nursery lady that has been taking care of Dexter is pregnant and due June 27. I bought her that same Neptune sea life floor gym. Dexter loved his so much! Does Elliot still play with his?

I had to take Dex to the doctor last week because he had a fever of 102.4 and Tylenol wasn't bringing it down. They aren't sure if it is a virus or bacterial, so they gave him an antibiotic just in case. He's doing better, but he's still not feeling like his old self yet. He is however clapping his hands more and he's starting to refer to me as NaNa more often.

OH and big leaps in his eating. He 1) Does not want you to break anything up into little pieces... he can bite himself (or at least he seems to think so) 2) He only wants sippy cups. You give him a bottle and he just chews on the nipple and won't actually drink from it. 3) He had his first McDonalds Chicken nugget the other day when we went to the park. He held onto that thing for dear life as he played. Eventually he ate it all, but only after it got to see the whole park.


----------



## snowflakes120

I have been totally slack on updating you guys and I'm sorry!!! I suck as a Mid-August Tester!! I love you all!! 

Hands - Can't believe that little man is already having Mickey D's!! They have the best fries if you ask me!! So glad he is feeling better and how cute that he calls you NaNa!! Baby boy seems to like to push alot and drag his elbows or knees across my belly! 

Nic - Wow! Pushing the walker!! How awesome!! I got a walker toy type thingy for my shower and I can't wait for him to use it someday!! I am going to try to work til I have bad contractions and think I;m in labor so I have more time off with him when he is born. 

Have either of you ladies started planning 1st B-day parties yet? Can't believe they are coming up so soon!!

Bex - I saw you post on FB about Elliots teething! Hoping for more sleep soon and that he feels better too!! Poor baby!!

Hope you are feeling good MrsBea!!

Not much going on here - just watching Sixteen Candles - one of my fav 80's movies. Weather is still crummy - actually made Chili for dinner tonight!! Crazy spring for us in the southeast!! Time is going by so fast - 36 weeks and almost fullterm! Hoping for baby to come in May!! I had an appt on Monday and I am not dialated or effaced at all so I am thinking that baby boy is going to be in for the long haul!! They won't check me again til 38 weeks or if I start having contractions - which I haven't had any yet! Dr. seems to think that he's head down though so that is positive. Baby has hiccups all the time!! I am still feeling great and can't really complain at all - loving being pregnant!! Oh yeah, hubby got a new job and starts May 13th! We are so super excited! xoxo


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow- so great to hear that you are loving being pregnant! I did too! I am going to be checking here lots from now on to see if there is any news. I have a feeling this little one will be a week early, that is my guess :thumbup: just make sure you take it easy at work. The last few weeks are surprisingly hard and can take it out of you more than you realise. Listen to your body and stop when you need to stop, not when you think you should. 

Hands - Elliot doesn't really play with his floor mat so much now as he is very mobile and prefers to be moving around or in his play nest thing. Current milestones....we now have 2 bottom teeth!! He was grumpy for a couple of weeks while they came through but I am a proud mummy now! Also we have just (literally yesterday) start to crawl. Only small distances at the moment, but he can now move all his hands and legs in the right order and travel forward. He can do maybe a metre or so? Once he gets stronger he will be off in a flash ahahahah! Sounds like dexter is turning into an independent young man, you must be a very proud mummy too!

We have had a lovely sunny bank holiday weekend here. Yesterday we had a thanksgiving service for Elliot which was lovely and great to see all our family and friends. My friend also made him an amazing cake.....Will upload some pics when next on the PC :flower:


----------



## Srbjbex

Elliot now crawls!! Watch out world!:thumbup:


----------



## InHisHands

YAY for Elliot!!!! Congrats! He got that down early (6mo) wow! What a champ.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Full term and a watermelon!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## NotNic

Hello everyone! Sorry its been ages. We had Finlay's Christening today and its been a busy few days. I go back to work on Wednesday so Finlay's had some sessions at nursery too. We had a wonderful day and Finlay was so good. He didnt cry at all. He was very smiley with the vicar and clapped him when he was finished! So cheeky!! 

Nursery sessions went well. I'm a bit worried that he might accidentally knock the small babies over though. He's so strong. He's like Popeye! His key worker is lovely. She said that he was a proper cheeky chops and too cute. He was making her broody! (Which we can't allow as I don't want her to go off on mat leave and leave him behind!!) 

Hope you are all doing okay. Hopefully I'll be online a bit more when I'm away from Mr Man. I'm eagerly awaiting Baby Snow's arrival. I wonder if he'll share a birthday with Finlay like me and his mummy do! xx


----------



## InHisHands

How's Finlay's Birthday arrangements coming along?

For Dex... it will be just me and him for his Birthday so we aren't going to do anything real big on his birthday. But my mother will be coming into town a few weeks after and we will do a small celebration just me and her and then walter and his mom will be here in late July and we will celebrate it then. So kind of a 13 mo birthday lol

I haven't really come up with a theme just yet but I know what we are going to be getting him.

He likes the theme song to Duck Tales..... and dances to it. So cute. Too bad its an older show and thus no decorations for it.


----------



## snowflakes120

Wow! I can't beleive that Elliot is crawling! Yay!!

I saw you are back to work Nic! Glad that Finlay is doing so great at Nursery. That would be awesome if our babies shared a B-day just like we do! I never thought of that! ;)

Hands - Yeah for Birthday planning! Can't believe Dex is going to be 1 already! Where has the year gone!! Duck tails def has a catchy tune!

Me and baby boy are hanging out. Less than 2 weeks now. He could come any day now! But have motherly instinct that he'll be late! I had my 1st contractions last night for a little over an hour - didn't time them but they ended dying out and I just went to sleep. Just hoping they are doing something. OBGYN will check me on Tuesday!! Yah!! I'm excited to find out!! We can't wait to meet him!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Oooo first contractions, exciting! They will definitely be doing something....let us know how it goes with the obgyn!! Baby snow will be here soon...whoop dee doo!!

And I can't believe we are into first birthday celebrations already!! Sounds like dexter will have lots of little parties to make it feel like it is an ESA long birthday for him :thumbup:

How was your first week back at work Nic? Not too painful I hope! X


----------



## InHisHands

10 days till due date!! YAY!!!!!! Does it seem real yet?

Life has been busy over here. I'm hoping it will calm down some soon. I can't believe I have to say goodbye to my hubby again. It feels like he just got back.

Has anyone been putting stuffed animals or lose blankets in with their babies yet? I was wondering when I should start doing so with Dex.

It's hard to believe that Finlay's birthday is so close and that we aren't a bunch of pregnant women, not knowing the genders, names, and etc anymore. Time sure does fly.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just a quick pop in. Went to Dr. this AM and I am not dilated at all (he said my cervix is quite closed) and my effacement is "nothing to write home about" (what ever that means!). :nope: So I think I'll be in for the long haul - my motherly instincts tell me he will be late and I will have to be induced. I have to admit I was kinda disappointed and bummed out even though I do want him to stay in and plump up a bit more. Just wishing something was happening to make me feel better. My mom bought plane tickets months ago to come down on Saturday if the the baby came early - I told her today to cancel the tickets as I am pretty sure nothing is going to happen in the next few days. They also did a super duper like 5 sec ultrasound and baby boy is head down so at least that was good news.

:coffee:


----------



## NotNic

Ah Snow. This is why they don't check you over here (unless there's a problem). It just adds to the stress. When he's ready to come he will. I don't think you'll be mega late. A lot of petite mummies I know have had early babies or only just overdue ones. This is especially true when their OH was muscly, broad or tall. 31st May is a great day. :) Also statistically first babies are most likely to be born on 41+1 so don't get upset if you're kept waiting a little. He's worth it!

Hands we've been using blankets, comforters and toys for months. Finlay is very tactile and loves his teddies.

Finlay isn't walking yet but I can't help feeling it might be soon. He's poorly though so that might put him back a little. I have work tomorrow and I don't know what I'm going to do. The juggling act has started already!!


----------



## InHisHands

Here are some pictures of Dexter that I took today. Almost 11 months old.
 



Attached Files:







Dexter10mo1.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









Dexter10mo4.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3









Dexter10mo6.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Srbjbex

Just checking in to see if there are any signs of a baby snowflake yet :haha: .......

Great pictures of dexter! He's definitely a little boy now, and looks like a gorgeous cheeky monkey! Elliot has a few small soft toys in his cot and a ladybird thing that is a comforter, he doesn't pay too much attention to them at the moment though, he is more obsessed with pulling himself up to standing just because he can!

Snow, as some one who went very overdue, and never had any 'news' at a check up the only advice I can give you is to just ignore everyone!! Haha! Don't feel like you have to reply to everyone asking how you are and 'any twinges yet?!' because it gets very annoying. Just ignore them, put your feet up, watch a film, have a cup of tea and tell yourself I am going to enjoy this time, because in a couple of weeks, this won't be happening again for a very long time!


----------



## NotNic

Bex - I was just about to ask Snow if she had any twinges :haha: Looking back I think my twinges were in my head because I was meant to feel something. :) Honestly the only clue I had was that I became extremely heavy and slow those last few days. I can't even remember when I had a show. :dohh: 

Work is going pretty well Hands. Don't feel I have enough hours in the day but going back now was the right time. Finlay and I were both ready for the next step. 

Dex looks so grown up. He's so fair too. Finlay's hair looks quite red these days. Well strawberry I suppose. Next to his cousins he looks proper blonde!! I will sort out some new photos for you guys soon. He's changed a lot recently.

Bea - how you doing these days? Any updates?

Lisette - Are you back at work now? Any more photos?

Snow - keeping my fingers and toes crossed Baby Snow doesn't keep you waiting a day longer than 31st May :D 39 weeks already. Your baby will be here before you know it. Is your bag all packed? Xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Hahaha Nic! Well the truth is that mid August testers have a special exemption and are allowed to ask that! That's because you ladies know more about my cycle, uterus, :sex: boobies, and cervix that anyone else on the planet....therefore you guys were the only ones qualified to ask! :haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Kellan Michael was born on May 25 at 6:20pm. 7.8pds. 20.5". So in love. Will post pics and a birth story when on computer.


----------



## NotNic

Wowee!!! I will let him off for not sharing a birthday with Finlay, since he didnt keep mummy waiting. Congratulations family Snow!!! Can't way to see him. Rest up. We are sooo proud of you! Xxxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Yaaaaaaaaaaay!! Congratulations Snow!!! :happydance: brilliant news and love the name!

Very very proud of you! Looking forward to hearing more details once you feel like you can come up for air.

Lots of love:happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

YAY!! Welcome to the family Kellan!!! Can't wait to see him and hear about the birth. Congrats Snow!!! You finally got your lil snow bunny.


----------



## InHisHands

Ariana, Finlay, Dexter, Melina, Elliot, and Kellan make up our bump family so far with more on the way :)


----------



## NotNic

Don't our babies sound lovely together? Almost two years ago we started this journey together and look what we made. Good work Mid-August girlies!!! Love you and your little ones so much xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

They sound like a very cute little gang! Isn't it amazing that you can feel so close to people you have never met!!

Here's to the next arrival to the gang! Give us an update Bea!! :thumbup:


----------



## Srbjbex

a few pics while i'm on the PC....
 



Attached Files:







029 (3).jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3









015 (5).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









028 (2).jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## InHisHands

awwwwwwwwwww he's so adorable! Thanks for sharing Bex. It's amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls!

A super quick labor story.

On last Friday, I was at the store and felt a gush of something. I went to the bathroom and it was watery. Just kinda figured it was some weird discharge and it wasn't all that much. Then that night it happened again 3 more times. So I called the OBGYN. They sent me into triage around Midnight. They did a litmus test and 1 came back + and one came back -. So they did a swab test. It was positive. I had PROM - Premature Rupture of Membranes. So I was admitted around 5am. I was only a fingertip dilated and I think 70% effaced. They started me on Pitocin. I dialted to 5cm and asked for a epidural. This was about 11:30am. I never got any further - they tried raising my pitocin but then contractions were coming too soon for baby to try to recover. They started to measure the strength of my contractions. They were less than adequate. My temp kept going up and infection is a risk with PROM. At 6pm, they decided that since I stopped progressing hours ago that I needed a C/S. At 6:20pm Kellan was born. 

Things are going ok. My mom flew down and visited for 4 days. She left and 20 min later my MIL flew in for the next 6 days. I am ready for people to be out of my house so I can get into a routine and do this. 

I am having issues with BF. Latching specifically. My nipples were so cracked and bloody - I cry just trying to BF. I am now pumping to try to let them heal - which isn't ideal. We are slowly working back onto the breast. But it hasn't been an easy road at all so far. I've already wanted to give up multiple times. I am also having problems with him falling asleep when he's supposed to be eating. 

Kellan is great. He's a laid back kinda guy. Unlike me. Looks like his daddy. We are so in love with him already. 

Here's one of my fav pictures of him so far:

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/image_zpse917c00a.jpg


----------



## NotNic

Ah Snow - we really are similar aren't we? Luckily here they give you 24hrs to labour naturally before inducing so Finlay ended up forceps instead. How are you feeling physically?

I won't lie I hated breastfeeding for the first 4/5 weeks. I know exactly what you are feeling like. The wincing and apprehension doesn't help with the latching either. Pumping can be lonely and antisocial and so so slow. But the main thing here is how you are feeling. Kellan won't starve. If its too much for you formula is fine but if you want to keep going then that's great too. Ask hubby to buy you some of this cream: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0018DMYX4/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1370414935&sr=8-4&pi=SL75 (it should be in any drugstore but I checked on amazon first to make sure its available in the US) and some nipple shields. I used Avent but the Medala ones are highly recommended too: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000067PQ0/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1370415035&sr=8-1&pi=SL75 They help for two reasons. They offer extra cushioning against a fierce grip and as they stick up more than your own nipples they are easier for newborns to find and attach to. When you use the shields it helps to squeeze your nipples to express a few drops and get your milk going. He'll then taste milk straight away and should get going quicker. I'm sure you probably know, but don't pull him away from you if the latch is wrong. Pop your little finger into his mouth and apply a little pressure to break the vacuum. You may also find mixing up your hold (rugby ball / laying down) moves him away from rubbing on the same area. You can see how these work on you tube. Do you have a midwife or dr who checks on you pp? Or does Kellan have a paediatric dr yet? If you do get them to check for tongue tie. Finlay has a slight tongue tie which made feeding so painful for me. If Kellan does then a minor procedure could help loads. Finlay's wasn't enough for them to be concerned about but in hindsight I should have gone back and queried it. I also supplemented bfing with formula to help me recover. As he fed so much it made no difference to my supply and meant we've never had bottle issues.

He is beautiful Snow and they are worth every bit of pain. You're already a great mummy so don't worry about anything. You're a natural!


----------



## InHisHands

YAY KELLAN! He's absolutely breath taking snow. It's so hard to believe he's here already. How is sleeping at nights going for you? How much did he weigh?

I'm afraid I can't give you much advice on the Breastfeeding thing. I breastfed solely for the first 4 1/2 weeks but Dexter's latch was awful. He was tearing me up and he was getting too much air causing him to throw everything up; sometimes on me in a middle of a feed. I went to a lactation consultant twice and she tried different things but none of them work. Finally I decided at 4 1/2 weeks I would pump... but I couldn't seem to do it often enough to keep my flow and thus by 10 weeks we were on formula. At first I felt like a failure. Then the realization of how much formula costs hit. But then, when I realized that I felt so much better and Dexter was doing so much better, that I had nothing to be ashamed of. He's still strong and healthy and he still loves his momma.

I say keep on breastfeeding if that's what you want... but just know if breastfeeding doesn't work out that it will be okay.


----------



## Srbjbex

Awww he is gorgeous honey!! And another emergency section for us mid August ladies, your labour sounds similar to mine really so I know how you are feeling! 

B/F is really really hard in the early days, both you and baby are learning what to do.

Nic has given fabulous advice. Definitely get some nipple shields, and get a few different brands to see which works best, as I didn't get on with the Medela ones but loved the cheap tesco ones. The nipple shields just gave my nipples the chance to recover while I worked on getting the latch right. And absolutely use the nipple cream,....just keep lathering it on before and after feeds! It was my best friend for weeks!

Rugby ball hold worked best for me, both because of the section and as I have larger boobs, get loads of cushions around you.

I know you did a class so make sure you are obeying the golden rules....tummy to mummy, wide open mouth and ALWAYS bring baby to boob, not your boob to baby (that's what I was doing wrong for a bit) I hope you have someone who can check you technique for you, the health visitor did an assessment for me which really helped. I can write out the list of questions if you think that would help.

Bf is hard, and it's completely fine if you decide to stop, but I would say if you really feel like stopping then give it 24 hours and then see how you feel, and drop me a message so that you stop in a positive frame of mine rather than a negative one, because once its cracked, it is the most wonderful thing!!

Good luck and stay positive, and enjoy your beautiful little baby!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks so much ladies for the wonderful advice and all the support. 

I had my MIL take me to the store to get a nipple shield. It was great. I used it yesterday! Thank you so much for the suggestion!! I felt he got a ton of milk and was a little piggy!! And I felt good - most importantly. Still trying to work up the confidence to try BF again from me - I've only been trying once a day or so so that I don't get all mangled up again. I have been using that same Lanolin and I like it alot. I also have the Medela brand but don't like it as much at all. The hospital gave me a RX for bactroban to try to heal my nipples and I am supposed to use that 3x a day as well. So I switch between the 2 of them.

I saw a Lactation Consultant everyday that I was in the hospital for the 4 days. I met with a LC at the pediatricians office. And I saw another LC last Friday - and I have a follow up with her tomorrow AM. I am def getting the help I need. I am hoping that once people (my MIL!!) leave my house that I can really settle into a routine and really work hard on the BF as we will be alone and can spend the time we need on getting it right. It's so hard with having company. I really do enjoy the closeness of BF and really hope that Kellan and I can get this thing cracked.

Sleep is going OK Hands. I wake every 3 hours to pump and feed him so it's really very broken sleep. Hubby is awesome and takes all the nighttime diaper duties. He was 7lbs 8oz at birth. I am excited to hear what he weights tomorrow. He did lose and most babies do so I am hoping for him to be back to birth weight. 

Thanks so much for all the help girls. I really do appreciate it!! Well, I'm off to go change a poopy diaper!

xo


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw snow you are doing absolutely brilliantly!! You sound so positive in your post, I know you're going to do just great girl!! :thumbup:

The big news in our house is that my period finally came back!! Woop woop!! Thought you ladies would like to know! Haha!


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter is making leaps and bounds with his gross and fine motor but his verbal is still lacking. He was saying nawnaw and dada ..... but since dad left last week he has stopped saying those. No real words yet. *sighs*


----------



## InHisHands

2 more weeks till my lil man turns 1. Im getting so excited!


----------



## NotNic

Ah Hands. Do you have any special plans for the two of you? I forgot to ask is OH away for long this time? Is he doing something similar to his last trip? 

Don't worry on the speech thing or other milestones for that matter. Finlay isn't walking yet and no more new words either. Sometimes it feels like they're stalling and other times the stuff they know surprises you. I taught Finlay how to come back downstairs this week and he got it almost straight away. He can also throw a ball now which OH loves. He play pretend 'catch' with him. There's probably tons of things e can do without you realising jut how clever they are. We went to dinner with my mum on Sunday and he was doing 'cheers' with his beaker and feeding himself with loaded spoons. My mum couldn't believe it!

Great news that the shields are working. Keep with it Snow you're doing great xx


----------



## InHisHands

I'm just going to open a few presents with him on his birthday and perhaps take him out to eat at a nice restaurant and order him his own meal! haha.

Hubby is only away for two months this time. He's in Georgia doing training. I still miss him though and the time difference keeps us from being able to talk for too long.

Dexter is just now starting to use a spoon too, though he needs a little guidance still. He plays chase, but he doesn't understand the whole concept of throwing or even rolling a ball back and forth yet.

He's actually getting real independent and defiant as he tries to assert his own wants already. He's constantly trying to get into his diaper pale, bang on glass, and run out into the street on our walks. He even laughs as he does it, knowing nawnaw is upset.

I think we are going to get the terrible 2's early and im sure they won't let up till he's 3 or 4 haha. He's so head strong... but he was that way from birth. I just have to stay with it and in the long run I will be relieved.

As far as his birthday party... we are waiting till hubby gets back and then doing a Toy Story theme pool party in the back yard and buy happymeals from mcdonalds for him and 2 of his lil friends and let them go at it. They are 9 months older than him, but they all get along very well. 

How are things working out Snow?

How's adjusting going back to work Nic?

Lisette, Bex, Bea... any updates? Bea when will you be able to find out the gender?


----------



## snowflakes120

Our computer is broken so I'm gonna be short but just wanted to check in quick. 

Sounds like Dex is quite the handful these days! Can't believe he's gonna be 1. 

Bex hooray for AF!!!

Mic any birthday pics of Finlay?? Do you guys do a smash cake there? 

Alls I have to say is that you girls have saved me with the nipple shields. I took your advice bex and bought another brand as well. I've got the medela ones and the tommy tippee ones too. I am now feeding him 4x a day which for me is great!! I am pumping the other 4x. I feed during the day and pump at night. He takes forever to eat so it is just quicker and easier to pump at night. Any suggestions to making him feed faster??!! I am getting a good supply going already and have already frozen some bags of milk for later use. Well I'm off to pump now xoxo &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## NotNic

That's amazing Snow!! So glad they worked for you. I could have kissed the girl in my NCT group who suggested them to me! :haha: Im so impressed that you are managing to freeze milk too. Finlay was a greedy chops and I never had a huge amount of milk left over at the end of the day so I only ever got a max of 10ozs ahead. Optimistically I thought I would freeze enough so that we could keep him on BM before he could have protein but he had other plans.

I'm afraid I don't have any tips on making them feed faster except don't rush them or take them off too soon! My mw was quite strict with me and told me off for letting him feed for 90mins and said he should take no longer than 30mins. She bullied me into cutting short his feeds and then funnily enough that's when colic started. As soon as I gave up on her regime feeding improved again. As long as he's feeding productively (proper sucks that make the skin by his ear move) then let him nurse as long as he can. They cant overeat on BM and the suckling helps your flow and milk supply. This will make things quicker eventually and by 6-8 weeks your supply's established and they will become more productive. It's just a real pain if you do get a slow feeder. I was so envious of women who would finish feeding in 20mins. Also has anyone mentioned cluster feeding to you? That's something to bear in mind.

I will post some photos too soon. We had great weather so we were very lucky. The weathers been so poo here this spring :( Its the middle of June and I am wearing a jumper dress, tights, boots and a coat!! That's just wrong. What's a smash cake??

Hands - great news that Mr Hands isn't overseas and it won't be too long this time. Have you bought Dex anything nice? I love the idea of Dex's party. You're not alone with a strong willed baby. Finlay is mostly a negotiator or a charmer. He tries to make us laugh when we are telling him off. Since turning one though he has a real defiant streak and we can see a flash of temper and stroppiness every now and then. Also since learning to throw the ball he now tosses anything he doesn't want.

Work is going great thanks though I can't help feeling I need more time at work AND more time at home. I need a 10day week!


----------



## InHisHands

We bought Dexter the classic wooden hammer and peg toy, wooden blocks, nesting blocks, mega blocks with wheel barrel, a dino rocker, a push car, a pull along frog, a play mat, some bath toys, balls to go into his poo( making it a ball pit as well), 2 wooden puzzles, and toddler forks and spoons.

We love Melissa and Doug toys and a lot of those items are Melissa and Doug. We tend to buy items on sale, at yard sales, thrift shops, or craigslist... so it sounds like a lot but didn't cost very much.

Thus far from our experience, the more "quality" the item is, the more he will play with it, so we try not to buy the cheaper toys. It's either house hold items or the higher in stuff. He has expensive taste like his momma ... hahaha.

What did Finlay get? We are always wondering what we should and should not get dex.


----------



## NotNic

We got Finlay a wooden sandpit, a paddling pool, stacking cups, books, a baby maracas and a poncho towel for swimming. We didnt go mad because we knew our family's would spoil him. He got some cars, books, traditional wooden toys (he got one of the peg toys too!) and toys for the garden. He got a little tikes slide and a coupe car. He was a lucky boy! :) 

Finlay has a few bits of Melissa and Doug. It's not a hugely common brand here but they sell the stuff in tk maxx (great for a bargain!) Hobbycraft and the department store in our town. I like traditional toys. I'm a bit of a toy snob - no plastic play sets and no cartoon branding!! I think a lot of toys now don't encourage imagination and they get bored of quick. I want him to be stimulated and challenged. I rarely buy gimmicky toys for my nephews and nieces. I'd rather get them clothes if need be. I think it sounds like he's done rather well xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow, that's great news on the shields!! They (literally) saved my skin!! It's funny, I was chatting with OH yesterday that I miss the times when Elliot used to feed for 30+ mins!! Haha! Now it's 10 mins max. I miss the time I used to sit down and be able to watch a film or something when Elliot was feeding! Funny what you miss. The main thing you need to watch for is that he is actually feeding all that time (like nic said it is impossible to overfeed a breasted baby), so if you think he is drifting off the try and wake him, strip him off, tickle heis ears, or just take him off completely and let him enjoy his snooze. The tip my mum (who is a hv) gave me was to make sure he is properly hungry before feeding him, he will be a lot more efficient then and less lie,ly to just suck for comfort. I aimed for feeding every 3 hours....sometimes he didn't last that long but I think it did help to push it a bit beyond the first grizzle! 

Hands , sounds like dexter is a very lucky little boy! I've not heard of Melissa and doug, I will have to have a look out for that. We are doing good here! Elliot is now standing unaided for about a minute at a time, and he has also started a bit of cruising in his cot. I think we are going to have an early walker on our hands here! Haha his eating is also going really well. I ADORE doing baby led weaning with him, he eats everything and loves joining in with family meals. 

Nic- I am a bit of a toy snob too, my MIL turns up with a new toy whenever they pop round (nearly!) and they are always noisy flashy plastic things which I hate! I don't have a problem with plastic, but I hate noisy flashy rubbish, and Elliot is not really that interested either. His favourite toys are his stacking cups and his instruments, not the all singing all dancing ones!!


----------



## InHisHands

yay for Elliot Bex. Nothing wrong with an early walker! In fact Dexter and I walk every day a block down the street to check mail and he walks there and back. I can even set him down at a restaurant while ordering and taking the food to the table and etc. Sometimes he'll run off, but that's just part of teaching him... it's so much easier overall!!!!

Finlay and Elliot sound a lot like dexter. The cheap plastic toys just don't hold his attention for very long. He wants the good stuff. He rarely plays with any of his old toys now and I just fill his toy bins with things around the house. Im hoping that after his birthday he'll find some stuff to play with. I know he's interested in blocks... I just hope they keep his interest. After Christmas... I think Im going to go through his toys and do a major dumping of those that he has lost interest in and has continued to lose interest.


----------



## InHisHands

Happy Birthday Dexter! My baby is now a toddler *sniffs*


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy Birthday Dexter from me and Elliot!!

:cake:

Time flies......!


----------



## InHisHands

Happy 1 Month Kellan!!!!!


----------



## NotNic

Happy Birthday Dexter!! Hope you had a great day!!

Snow how is Kellan a month already?! Soo quick. 

Bea - how are you doing? Hope you are okay and keeping well. 

Finlay has chicken pox and more teeth fighting their way through. The three of us are exhausted! On happier news my middle sister is engaged. :), I'm to be a bridesmaid and Finlay a page boy. Exciting times!


----------



## InHisHands

oh no! Not chicken pox. I thought they get vaccinated for those now?


----------



## NotNic

Not in the UK they don't. It's considered a mild disease so they only give the vaccine to healthcare workers, teachers who haven't had it or women who want to conceive and haven't yet had it either. He has a fairly mild dose but has a couple of nasty blisters in his mouth.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw poor Finlay. I hope he is not suffering too bad! I guess he can't go to nursery for a couple of weeks now. Hopefully he will get better very soon! 

Snow - how are you getting on? Can't believe a month has gone by already, it literally feels like yesterday, but I bet you can barely remember life without him! 

Elliot now a fully fledged cruiser...think hell be a 9 month walker, you can see the concentration on his face as he is trying to work out what to do to walk between sofas!


----------



## InHisHands

That's great Bex!!!!! Dexter was a 9 mother too and he's now 12 mo and can already pull himself up onto the couch, and I take him for walks down to the mail box and I can hold his hand while walking across a parking lot.

It really does help when they learn how to walk early. Right now im trying to teach him to stay with momma before he hits that terrible two stage and i'm able to do it because we have short little walk trips and etc.


----------



## NotNic

I think we are past the contagious stage now, which after almost a week indoors would be a great thing. Thank goodness the weather's mostly been nice enough for us to be in the garden! He's been lucky not to have very many big blisters, and if he's wearing long trousers you wouldn't know he's had it. He has tiny blisters on his hands and feet but everything else has faded or scabbed now. Which is great because we are off to Spain on Saturday. We think there may be a chance he'll have taken a few steps by the time we're home. He's stood for 15 secs before sitting down now and will walk well just holding on to one hand. We've realised he walks much better in shoes, so he's wearing shoes more now. I think he just needs to get the idea or dare himself to do it. It would be so nice to paddle in the sea with him. 

Hope everyone else is okay. Lisette do you have any more lovely photos? X


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter started saying Mama consistently yesterday... YAY!!! I have a NAME!!!


----------



## NotNic

Clever boy!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay dexter!! You sure know your mummy! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey. Ladies 

Mega heat wave here in the uk! Been 30 degrees for the past few days, makes for Ricky sleeping conditions for he babies!! How is Finlay coping nic?? Elliot is struggling, just going to bed ina vest and no sleeping or anything. We're battling with 2 top teeth coming through as well! 

Bea, I really feel for you being pregnant in this heat!

Saying that, I am loving the fact that summer has arrived, Elliot loves playing out in the garden and eating outside. The sunshine is lovely!


----------



## InHisHands

It's been about 105 here.... that's about 41 C ..... I feel for you guys. I like the heat, but one can only take so much of it. Try to keep the little one cool as much as you can.

Dexter has developed an "adverse reaction" to his MMR vaccine. Basically what that means is that he has a mild case of the measles... BOOOO my poor baby. He has had a fever for 6 days, and the rash for 4 days thus far. He's so itchy and looks like he has landed in a bee hive with bumps all over him.

They say he isn't contagious though... so that's good... but still. I wish he didn't have to go through this. We have another doctor's appointment today.


----------



## InHisHands

Benedryl works wonders!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha.

How is everyone doing? 

Nic is Finlay all done with his chickenpox?

Bea, how's the pregnancy? Are you going to find out the gender?

Lisette how is your little one doing?

Snow, how are you getting along with Kellan? Is daddy much help?

Bex what does Elliot do in the Garden? Dexter's favorite thing is to run though the sprinklers.


----------



## snowflakes120

I miss you guys! Being a mommy is keeping me so busy! 

Hope Dex is feeling better from his shots. Kellan goes next week for his 1st set and I'm a little scared for him. Yeah for mama! Happy belated Birthday too!

Bex - Have you started OPKing for TTC yet? Or are you guys just NTNP for now? Hope you guys are keeping cool over there so Elliot can enjoy his garden time! We've gotten just tons and tons of rain here in the SE this year! My backyard is practically a lake!

Nic - Is Finlay feeling better from the chicken pox? I remember having them in 3rd grade - I had Calamine spots all over!

I was thinking of CH the other day. I wonder what ever happened with her and her hubby. I wonder if she was able to get PG or is still trying. 

Well BF hasn't been going all that great again. Baby boy has now started screaming and hitting when BF - I think he isn't happy that my milk is too slow to come out. Then I get sad and start crying and it causes alot of stress on me emotionally. I also think I have an oversupply so baby doesn't get any of the hindmilk and then he gets green muscousy poops when I do BF. Plus, we have yet to master our latch and he took forever to try to eat. I have pretty much resigned to the fact that I am going to be an exclusive pumper. I haven't tried to BF in like 10 days now bc it really upsets me emotionally for the rest of the day when it doesn't work out for us and I'm scared to try and then feel yucky all day - I just don't want to do that to myself. EP sucks and is alot of work and time (I pump 7x a day for 20 minutes) but I really really want baby boy to have the benefits of my BM. I am able to keep up with his 7 - 4oz bottles a day and still be able to freeze at least 6oz a day for when we wean. In fact our freezer is so full of my milk that we had to go out and buy a deep freezer for the garage. I am hoping to make this work til he is 6 months as that is what AAP recommends. 

I can't believe baby boy turns 2 months next week. Time is going way too fast. I go back to work on Sept 3 after Labor Day. It's going to be here right before I know it as I'm already half way done with my leave. Really wish we US girls got the time like you GB girls. 

Sleep is going ok. He is able to make it about 4 hours so far. Not great but not horrible either. Any tips on sleep?

I still have about 5 pounds to loose til I am back at pre-pregnancy weight. None of my clothes fit because my hips are too big still and my boobs are freaking monsters so none of my tops fit either. 

Anyways I love being a mommy but worry alot that I am doing things wrong. I am quite the nervous nelly and get a bit of anxiety now if I doing things good/right. I seem to second guess myself a bit more than I'd like to - I have always had low self esteem and been insecure so mommyhood brings it all out in me. Hope that I learn to trust myself and believe in myself a bit more as time goes on. :)


----------



## InHisHands

Awww snow it's great to hear from you! No worries... we all know what it's like with a newborn here ;)

This is about the time I quit breastfeeding (at 10 weeks). I hope pumping works out for you. If it doesn't, try not to feel bad about it and don't second guess yourself. I did that CONSTANTLY and I still do to a degree... but my little boy loves me (most of the time) and he's happy and thriving. 

You can read all the books out there and they are good guidelines but nothing beats Momma's know-how. You are the one who knows your baby the best. Some of it is trail and error, but you'll know what is and isn't working by his reactions and your instincts.

BTW i'm so jealous that he's smiling already. Humph!!

As far as sleep goes 4 hours is GREAT and it will probably get even better between now and 4 months... and then when 4 months hit, BAM 4 month sleep regression hits most babies and then it's awful again for a while. Hang in there.

Dexter was a horrible sleeper. I tried everything under the moon, rocking him to sleep (in which he hit and fought me the whole time), reading to him, singing to him, putting him in a swaddle, letting him sleep something that smelled like me, the light on, the light off, music on, music off, sitting him in a swing, setting him in his car seat, going for a car ride, having a fan or white noise on, co-sleeping (which actually helped he went from sleeping for an hour to three hours, but I didn't like how he would always try to curl up under me and I felt like it wasn't safe for him), finally I broke down and put him to sleep on his tummy and he slept much better.

Also I started sleep training early. Since he hated to be cuddled and fought sleep, I just stuck him in his crib and let him cry it out at 10min intervals at a time. I could go in and pat him on the back or sing to him, but I wouldn't pick him up. I started that at 5 months though, weaned him from all night feedings at 8 months and he started sleeping through the night at 9 months.

Each little one is different.... perhaps hubby can do some night feedings now that you are pumping so you can just stay in bed, pump and go back to sleep. That would have helped me a LOT!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey snow, great to hear from you!! Don't worry we all understand what it's like trying to post on here with a newborn! Ha! I love coming on thoug and catching up with what all of you have been up to, even when I don't have time to post. 

We will be coming up 2 years soon, from when we all 'met' , can you believe it?! Wish we could all meet and have a mid august party to celebrate! I was thinking too about CH, I hope it all worked out for her in the end. I know they were considering adoption, so maybe they went down that route? It's her thread really, who know one day she's migh pop back in and say hi to us!! 

Snow, I want go give you a huge hug and massive congratulations for doing so well so far with feeding little Kellan. You are doing a great job, and Hands is completely right, mummy knows best!! Do whatever your instinct is telling you to do....sounds like EP is the way to go for you and I am really proud of you, try not to see it as a failure and a negative, but focus on the fact this this is a really good way for Kellan to get your milk. You are doing just great, and it is great preparation for when you go back to work! 

As far as sleep is concerned I'm not sure I can offer too much help there...Elliot has slept through the night a handful of times, but on average he still wakes up a couple of times a night!! Unfortunately it seems to be one thing after the other...first it was the 3 month growth spurt(non stop feeding...you should account for this in your freezer stash!) then 4 month sleep regression, then teething, now the heat, hahah! Maybe nic can bring some more help for you to the party!!

Hands - we don't have any sprinklers in the garden (although wish we did as our grass is pretty dead now!) but Elliot loves going in the paddling pool in this weather! He also like picking the daisies in the grass and trying to eat them before I stop him. He is a little monkey putting everything in his mouth still!

So we have been ntnp for a while now, but I think now we are finally making the shift to ttc. Hubby has admitted that he is ready for another!! :happydance: so still ntnp for this cycle, but then once my period comes then I am onto the agnus castus again, and I have bought opks. I'd want to temp again too, but will be harder with Elliot's night wakings!

So we are crunching it up a gear from next cycle, athugh I don't think we will be doing the whole :sex: thing every day just yet, neither of us have the energy for that ! :haha:


----------



## InHisHands

I've been hoping that CH would come back on and give us an update. It's been over a year since she left :(

I too was wondering about her trip to Vegas, her new job, and how the surgery went.


----------



## Srbjbex

It's a boy!!!!! 

No name as yet....maybe they will take inspiration from us ladies and we will get a future King Elliot, King Finlay, King Dexter or King Kellan!! 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NotNic

Ah that would be nice but my money is on George, though I think we're due another King Arthur or Alfred! :)

Sorry I haven't been online recently. We had a lovely two weeks in Spain and everything was so hectic beforehand with the pox.

Hands - sorry to hear that Dexter had a reaction. These boys are a bundle of pickles! :) Hope he feels better now.

Snow - you're doing amazingly with expressing. It's such a hard job and so time consuming. Once Kellan is weaned (which will come sooner than you'd think) how long you bf for will no longer matter to you, so don't beat yourself up. With another baby I'd doubt I'd keep going for as long as I did with Finlay. Your own sanity matters more to them in the early days than what milk they get. 

Finlay slept through from 8wks til 4mths and then went to pot! :) I think consistency and a proper bedtime routine are the best things you can do. Also I heard that once they are sleeping through properly then don't reintroduce night feeds if they wake as that encourages them to wake up for a snack.

Bex - good luck with TTC. In still in two minds about trying. Selfishly I feel much happier about by body again and I don't know if I'm ready to loan it out just yet! ;) Also I'd be knackered by TTC'ing. I value my sleep too much. Haha!

Finlay now is almost walking. He took a few steps on holiday but he hasn't got it yet. He also got two teeth through - first his molar and then his forth bottom one. He also now has a second molar breaking through too. He can say Lily now and waves if you tell him to say 'Hola!' :haha: It's been a busy fortnight. :D


----------



## Srbjbex

Arthur would be my choice. Still a traditional King name but we haven't had one in a while. 

Plus King Arthur's conjures up all kind of lovely and exciting things with dragons and knights of the round table etc! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh and Elliot too has now taken his first steps! If he concentrates, he can now get up to about 8-10 steps!!


----------



## NotNic

Also I think Arthur is one of William's many middle names and its cute. Regal but not common. I can see Kate having a 'Freddie' but Alfred doesn't seem to have been suggested in the media yet.

Good work Elliot! Another early walker! Finlay is far too lazy to try more than 2 steps. :) No problems climbing though!!


----------



## InHisHands

Well I heard that they settled on George .... Welcome to the world Ge!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

I can't believe how much time has passed & how much I missed :(

Snow you have a beautiful little baby boy :cloud9: congrats sweetie!!! Please absolutely have no bad feelings about EP instead of BF'ing...I think there is soo much emphasis on BF'ing that we forget mommies feelings & energy are SSOO important to baby's well being as well as mommy's! Hang in there, u are doing wonderful I'm sure :)

Hands, Nic, Bex & Bea I miss you ladies & our weekly chats! I feel so out of the loop :( certainly have some catching up to do soon I promise!

As for us here's a quickie before I gotta chase my little trouble maker! She's almost 11months now & into EVERYTHING!!! A dare devil for sure!!! She can stand & climb stairs & furniture but Still not a single tooth so that's been bugging us, she calls everyone Daddeeeyyyy including me! Lol her baptism was great, I will post some pics next time I'm on the PC & now iinto planning her first bday (mickey theme)! She has a cake smash on Sept.2 & then starts daycare the day after! Eeeekkkkk momma is scared to let her go but I think she's gonna love it, such a social butterfly & LOVES other babies & kids everywhere we go so here's hoping! Back to work Sept.24th for me...sniffle sniffle


----------



## InHisHands

Hey Great to see you Lisette!!!! I can't believe she's 11 months old! EEK! Time sure does fly. Our babies are starting to turn into toddlers. I can't believe how everything is going by so fast.

My hubby got home late Wednesday night and I have to say that I sure did miss having him around!!!! The extra set of hands has been wonderful!!!!

I finally was able to send out Dexter's Invites for his belated birthday party for the 10th of August. I'm so excited about it.


----------



## Srbjbex

Yes, they settled on George! I like it a lot. Welcome Prince George! :happydance:

Lisette - fantastic to hear from you and hear that your little girl is doing well. Time really is flying I know. I go back to work on 16th october so not too long after you. Elliot is going into nursery 2 days a week, and my MIL is looking after him for one day, so that covers my 3 days at work. After you going back full time or part time?? Elliot too I think will Love nursery as he is also very sociable. I think it's a lot harder on us mummys!!

Hands - great that hubby is back to help you out. Now you can properly celebrate. :cake:

Nic - how have you found the transition back to work. I know you are working wednesday, Thursday, Friday like I will be.....how are you finding that?


----------



## snowflakes120

OK so I totally spent like 20 min typing a reply. Baby starts stirring. I take care of him. Hubby takes computer and closes my window. Doh! I could have killed him.

So anyways. Was saying Happy 2 years to us ladies. I love y'all! I mean it! I really want to meet each and every single one of you!

Bex - I like your Arthur better than George! I also have the same swaddle that Baby George was taken home in - I was like - Hey! I have that! We had it first though! Hehe! How's NTNP going? Are you getting it girl? We were given the A-OK to start around the holidays! Hooray! 

Hands - Yipee for hubby home! So happy for you! I can't image doing this all by myself - I give you major props! I can't wait to see pics from Dex's party on Saturday! 

Nic - How's Finlay coming along walking? I love the pic you have of him with the water toy! I just love that strawberry blonde hair of his! So adorable! Hola! Yeah for teeth!

Lisette - Our LO's start daycare on the same day. I know the night before I am going to be a wreck. Hubby is dropping him off bc I know I will be way too emotional! I can't wait to get a smash cake for Kellan next year!

Bea - Check in girl. You gotta know what you are having by now! I wanna know! Pink or Blue?!

AFM, Kellan is growing like a weed at least for me. He was 11pds 1oz today. Not the biggest baby and not the smallest either but closer to the smaller side. He's long though. I think he'll be tall and on the thinner side like his daddy. Which EVERYONE says he looks like. He has gotten none of my features at all. Everyone just says how much he looks like DH and Kellan is his mini-me. Hubby is so proud! It's really very cute. 

EP going good. I am really packing away those milk bags these days. 

Sleep was going awesome. He was sleeping from 10/11 to 5/6 for about 2 weeks. But he has gone back to being up every 3/4 hrs again this week. Awe such is life. 

Life is wonderful. Couldn't be happier (except if I never had to go back to work!) but we want to sell our house and move in the next few years. I feel we have already outgrown our starter house. So we are saving saving saving for a good nice chunky down payment.

Kellan smiles all the time now. So cute. He went swimming in my uncles salt water pool for the 1st time last weekend. He found his hands. He is trying really hard to roll over. He did it once last week and that was it. He loves tummy time and laying on his back to hit his toys with his hands. Really loving seeing him blossom already. Quite amazing. 

xoxo - Going to post some new pics here in a minute!


----------



## snowflakes120

Pic #1 - Kellan loves that Monkey! Pic #2 - Tummy Time! Pic #3 - The many faces of Kellan!! Pic #4 - My new fav pic!


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw snow those pics are absolutely adorable!!!! I love the tummy time pic! He really is a super cutie! :happydance:

I have a question......what is a smash cake? I have it a few times on BnB and I have now idea what it is?? To me, Smash is like a dried synthetic mash potato thing....I presume it's not a cake made out of that? 

I think that ntnp has now morphed into ttc! I am temping now, and taking agnus castus again. Would really like to be pg by the time I go back to work in October!


----------



## NotNic

Snow - he is so darn cute!! I love the tummy time pic. So alert and he must be a very strong boy to be pushing up so well. Lovely to hear you so happy. xxx

Bex - ooh good luck with TTCing! I'm lurking on the NTNP page at the moment. Our plan is for a July baby (in as much as you can plan!) as we have a good friend of OH's getting married in Sorrento next May and ideally we would like to fly out. I have a smear test next week (yuck!) and need to get some pre-natals then once I've waited enough time for any results to come back (if they're going to) then we'll be on track to start. The idea of bd'ing that much though already wears me out! :haha: Im enjoying being back to work. It's great for Finlay and I to be with other people. I feel more like 'me' again and he has so much fun at nursery. Plus we make Tuesdays fun and Mondays we spend together at home. Little homebodies! :) I think the main things are to be organised. I make lunch the night before for me, have Finlay's bag packed and both our clothes for the next day laid out. I then wear my dressing gown over my outfit (no time to change of he wipes his nose on me!) and check the time every 5mins! A few practice runs are a good idea, getting ready to go early. Perhaps even getting Elliot used to eating / waking etc. at times that match nursery might help his transition. The other thing is to realise you don't work full time anymore so you just won't get everything done like you used to and you will need to step back. 

Hands - yay for Mr Hand's return! Is Dex's party tomorrow? Hope he has a great time. I'm also confused about a smash cake. Are Bex and I missing out? 

Lisette - great to hear from you. Are you planning on trying for number 2. Will you be working full time? Melina sounds so much fun!

Finlay is really coming on right now. He gets so worn out he is taking himself off to bed, taking his bunny with him up to bed. Too cute! He still isn't walking but we are really, really close. He has done up to 4 steps together, will stand unaided for 2-3mins and takes 1-2 steps unsupported between things. He just needs to be brave. :) He is very chatty and amazes me with the clever things he tries to do. He is so flipping cheeky though! 

Bea - how are you right now. Would love am update xxx


----------



## InHisHands

I have no clue what a smash cake is unless it is a cake people buy to let babies smash??? I dunno.

We bought Dex a cup cake LOL

Snow - Congrats on your lil big man's achievements. He sounds like a healthy active growing boy. How is Demi dealing with her lil brother?

Bex, Nic - I can't believe you guys are already trying again! Wow time does fly. Hubby is scheduled to get referred for a vasectomy next week so I guess no more lil ones for us.

I'm so excited to hear about more Mid August babies though. I know if were to have another lil one, I would want another boy. Does anyone else have any preferences?

Dex had a great party even though he was infected with some weird viral bug that made him and one of his friends break out into a horrendous rash. The doctor says he isn't contagious but he has had a rash now for 11 days. It is slowly going away.... blah

Here is some pics of his party at the park though I don't have any real nice ones.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130810_164359_380.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20130810_170251_375.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20130810_172451_325.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## InHisHands

Okay... I can't just leave it at that. Those were all horrible pictures. Here are some cuter ones of my lil man. Teehee.
 



Attached Files:







SL731342.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









SL731327.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









SL731312.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









SL731304.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NotNic

Ah look at Dex!! He is so grown up looking. He could pass for much older. I'm so pleased his party was a hit. Looks like you had a great day. Do you do many activities with Dex? We still do sensory play with Finlay, but we're only going to do one more term, then I need to think about something else. Any suggestions? 

This week we met up with some of our NCT girls. Not one of their babies is a proficient walker yet which feels a little late. One is gung ho and falls over every 2-3 steps, while another is similar to Finlay and will walk a few steps and sit down. His nanny had him today though and apparently he walked 10 steps for her. So maybe he'll be the first to do it. :shrug: What is interesting though is Finlay has more words and sounds than any other of the babies. He is in nursery where the others aren't in childcare or have a child minder instead. It may be that he was born a chatterbox but I suspect he's just learning so much being with other children and the Nanny's (as they call them). I feel even more that nursery has been a good choice.

Hands done worry I'm not TTC'ing yet. Just thinking about it! OH had a nasty incident with our front door and fractured his finger. It's strapped up and he has to hold it in a sling higher than his heart until its reset. I don't think we'll be doing any bding for a good few weeks :o We're still a little undecided. As for which gender. I would love a little girl to do mum and daughter things (more so when they are grown up) but little boys are so affectionate and Finlay is such a character. I'm leaning more towards having another boy now, whereas I think before TTC'ing originally I would have said girl instead. It's probably just as well we don't get to choose. I wouldn't be able to pick!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw hands!! Love seeing so many pics of Dex. He looks so grown up...particularly the one where he is dressed as a tomato....if I didn't know I would say he was two! 

Thanks for the tips on returning to work! Very useful!! The dressing gown over the clothes is a cracking idea!!

Ttc now in full flow.....which means we had to BD last night when we didn't want to....haha! Breast feeding is still affecting my cycles still so I'm not sure how it will go but hey ho! 

I'm sort of in tww now I think!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - YAY Bring it!!! hahaha

Nic - As far as stuff I do with dex... HAHA I have 9 cubes in an organizer full of different type toys: wooden blocks in one, soft blocks in another, cars in one, shape organizers in another, one filled with balls, one filled with household items with different textures, one filled with musical toys, one filled with cheap happy meal toys, and one filled with teethers and rattlers.

I rotate them in and out. I also have 3 knob puzzles that I rotate. We have different board books set out for dexter. Some are rhyming, some are word identification, others touch and feel, and others are peek a boo/flip type books. -- The library here has a literacy program for children who can sit and listen... dex can't yet but when he can that could be something we do as well.

I do a play date with one of his 3 friends once a week, and we go to different parks daily. Occassionally we will pick a play date at the swimming pool (swimming classes for babies are available around here at least), but normally it is at another person's house (or mine)... that way they get to see different toys and learn to share theirs.

Starting in January we plan on putting him through a tumbling class since he likes that... and today we went on a family outing to a children's museum which was more like a discovery center than a museum where he got to run around freely touching, climbing, and screaming at everything. He had a blast! They had a pretend grocery store with checkout centers, an emergency response room with different vehicles, blocks center, pretend veterinarian office, and a pretend forrest where they could pick pretend fruit off the trees (stuck on the trees by magnets).

I'm not sure what to suggest... except maybe a little of everything and see what Finlay takes to?

We have tried some art projects but Dex hasn't taken to them very kindly. We tried chalk but he likes to eat it. We tried food coloring, shaving cream, and covering it with plastic wrap and letting him squish it all together and make finger drawlings.... but he isn't interested, we tried paint dot markers (like when you play bingo) but haven't had much success with that either. So we will see how art goes in the future... right now he may just be too young.

I just say GO FOR IT! The World is there for Finlay to explore!


----------



## snowflakes120

Look at Dex all grown up! He looks like a toddler! Glad the party was great! Demi is a bit scared of Kellan when he makes alot of noise (crying). She's getting better bc he doesn't cry as much like he did as a newborn. She gives him kisses and comes to find me when he does cry to let me know to take care of him. 

Any news Bex? It should be about testing/AF time now I think based off the date of your last post!

Nic - Sorry about DH. Hope he is feeling better! I have always said I wanted 2 girls. But after having Kellan - I so want another boy. I never would have thought that I would want boys!

A smash cake is a separate cake made for just the baby. Usually it is a much smaller cake - that looks just like the big cake for guests - like if you have a farm theme the smash cake would have a farm theme too. The baby gets to just dig into the cake and smoosh it with their fingers and rub it all over and try to eat it. :)

I go back to work on Tuesday. I am super sad. I can't believe my leave has come to an end. It has been the best 14 weeks of my entire life. I am so in love with being a mom and so in love with Kellan. All the time, heartache, money and treatments were sooooo beyond worth it!!

Kellan is now rolling over consistently. He reaches for toys, grips them and tries to shake them a bit. We love to play. He is quite a chatterbox and is making new noises all the time. He's getting better at sitting in his bumbo. Thinking about getting an exersaucer or jumparoo soon for him. His sleep has been great this past week. He dropped a feeding then - what do I do with food then? Do I feed a little more during the day to make up for the missed feeding? Not sure what I am supposed to do. He's now sleeping no less than 6 hours. Last night we got 8 and the night before 7.5 hrs. So things are going great there - even though I still have to get up in the middle of the night to pump. 

Well my time is up. I still had more to say but Kellan is being a crabby boy right now! xoxo


----------



## NotNic

Ah Snow sorry to hear your leave is almost up. Are you going back full time? Will Kellan be in Daycare? It sounds like he has achieved so much already. You must be very proud! Are you pumping exclusively now? If you are then I would suggest increasing the size of his bottles but you don't need to worry about making up the ounces exactly or squeezing another feed in the daytime. Just try to slowly up each feed by an ounce. If you are nursing then don't worry. He will naturally take the extra on board. As their tummies get bigger they need less frequent feeds.

Bex - fingers crossed for you xx

Bea - how are you getting on? Hope everyone is well.

AFU - Finally F is walking!! He took his first steps at just 13 mths but has been thinking about it for a while. :D Already he is very fast. He practically runs - eek! We've had a rough few days with teething and an eye infection but we're getting past it.

Hope everyone is keeping well x.


----------



## snowflakes120

Got Kellan down for a nap.... I should be cleaning as my parents come to visit tomorrow for the holiday weekend. And this house is seriously a hot mess!!

Congrats to Finlay on walking!!! Awesome news!!! Go Finlay go!! I bet you are a proud mummy!!

Kellan will be going into Daycare and I will be going back to work full time. :( We are going to continue to live off the one income and put the other one into the savings so we can sell this house we bought in 2005 and buy a bigger one. It is our new 3 year plan. ;)

I am exclusively pumping now. He was getting about 31oz a day with the night feed - I was feeding 7x a day. I was trying to sneak in the extra feed all day yesterday. I was feeding sooner than the 3 hours that we usually do and he did spit up like once so I figured it was too much too soon. So this AM hubby said we should just do 6-5oz bottles to equal 30oz - glad you said to do the same thing Nic. Makes me feel better that we are doing the right thing. I really was unsure. :) Don't know what I'd do without you guys!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey ladies! AF got me yesterday (boo!) but I'm fine about it, my luteal phase was much better length this time so I feel happy things are heading in the right direction. Plus it means it will be BD time when we are on hols!! :sex: haha!!

Congrats Finlay on walking!! Yaaay! That is exciting news! Walking is soooooo cute, I think they look like little zombies or something when they are learning to do it!

Snow - that 14 weeks has gone so quick, goodness knows how quick it must have felt for you! Sunds like Kellan is doing great with all his rolling and grabbing already.....we have very clever babies on the mid August thread, dont you know! 

Elliot had his first settling in session at nursery today! Only for an hour, but he has a great time. I'm actually looking forward to him going as I think he will enjoy it. He will be able to get waaaay more stimulation than I can give him just with me at home!


----------



## NotNic

I really am. :blush: Last night he and his Daddy walked to meet me after work. So cute! His dancing is hilarious now. He copies his Gangnam man doll. He is a funny little dude!

It does sound like a wonderful plan. Once you're in your new family home, it will all be worth it. It will be hard, bit it will be so good for all of you. My sister is going back to school as she wants to train as a midwife. She feels sad about putting her daughter in childcare at 6mths old, but my niece loved her trial. She was so smiley and excited. I bet Kellan has a ball! They learn so much when they are with other babies.
It is good too for you to have some time to yourself. From a practical point of view I use my lunches to do all my admin so I don't waste any Finlay time at the bank or the post office!

Bex - yay for a good settling session! I completely know what you mean. When is your first day?


----------



## InHisHands

Hey all.

Congrats to Finlay for walking!!!!

Congrats to Kellan for Roll'n and sleeping longer!!!!!

I agree the mid august babies seem to be pretty bright.

AFU - we will be taking our first airplane trip across country next week... yippee. Dexter says 8 words now and he has learned how to jump and eat with a fork. 

I agree with you all. I have a full blown toddler on my hands. He's into a negative phase where he shakes his head "no" at everything. hahaha


----------



## InHisHands

Nic, have you decided what to do with finlay after sensory class?


----------



## Srbjbex

Just a quick one to say we're off on hols to France for a week tomorrow, so willbe offline for a bit!

Hope you are all good!


----------



## snowflakes120

Have fun Bex!! Can't wait to see some pics!! So jelly that you guys are so close to such awesome places for vacations!!


----------



## NotNic

You know Snow we don't even appreciate it here! All the Aussies and Kiwis in my office spend their weekends and holidays jetting off to places and I've lived within 30mins from an airport my whole life and now 30mins from a Eurostar terminal and I've barely been anywhere! 

Hands - Even though he's now walking we decided to do one more term of baby sensory. He really does love it, especially the songs. After that I think we're going to do Bounce and Rhyme at the library which is free. His Daddy also is keen for him to do sports so he'll be doing Rugby Bugs after Christmas. He kicked his first ball the other week and Daddy was so proud!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey folks, back from hols, had a lovely time! Elliot really enjoyed his first trip abroad. We went on the ferry which was perfect for elliot as he could run around and here was a little soft play area which was great for him! I cant even contemplate going on a plane with him at the moment as he wont stil still for 2 minuted everr!!plus it meant we could pack the car with everything we could want! :thumbup:

We just stayed in Normandy and the weather was average so no beach days unfortunately but lits to do...visited the D - Day landing beaches, and the Bayeux Tapestry and ate lots of yummy french food! Photos are all on hubby's phone at the moment but will upload when we get them on the computer. 

And on a TTC front, we were lucky that the holiday fell at ov time so managed to BD plenty of times...hehe...the TWW begins!


----------



## InHisHands

We are back from our vacation too. 6 plane rides and 8 days later and we are all still alive and the grandparents got to see Dexter. No more vacations for us any time soon.

On craigslist I found one of those step 2 ladder and slides for dexter and bought that for him and he loves it. he climbs up the slide and tries to go down the ladder over and over LOL

hubby goes in on the 24th for his vasectomy... yay for worry free months.

Bex - I do agree... packing a car versus a bag for a plane is soooooooo much better with a baby. Glad you guys had a good time. A part of me does miss the tww and the pregnancy with all the hype. I suppose it's a good thing that I can get to live it over again through you than to go through it myself. Good Luck! Keep us posted.

Nic - The library sounds like fun. It sounds like Finlay is flourishing. Will he be the next beckham?


----------



## NotNic

I think Daddy would prefer him to be the next Jonny Wilkinson!! But I wouldn't mind either way. :D Definitely going to be sporty though.

Glad to hear you both had great holidays. We've sneaked a last minute trip to
Cornwall. 5 hours was a long time in the car for Finlay but he coped well. We are staying in a scandi style A Board chalet and Finlay is in his element. We went to a party beforehand so he was wearing his superman tshirt with an attached cape. He looked so funny strutting around the service station holding his pack of crisps. He had a bit of a strop when daddy first told him he couldn't have them, but a superman having a paddy was hilarious so we gave in!!

Will try to update you all as the week goes on. It's freezing here again so I don't think we'll manage too many beach days xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Glad everyone is having great vacas!!

We go to Dallas, TX for my little sisters wedding in 10 days. I am so nervous to fly with Kellan! But excited for him to meet a ton of my family!!

And we have a trip planned to drive home (10-11 hrs! Eek!) over Thanksgiving for his Baptism and to meet more of our families. It is something to look forward to.


----------



## InHisHands

Update: Dexter is teething again. 3 molars are coming in all at the same time. EEK! lol Life is good.


----------



## InHisHands

BTW ... Bea ....we are thinking of you and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## NotNic

Gosh, everyone's quiet here. Hope that means all is well xx Nothing really new here. Finlay is getting faster (to be expected :) ) and his sleep is still rubbish. He has started to sing though. He makes words up to the tune of Twinkle Twinkle and Ba Ba Black sheep. He does the Ba Ba bit and sings 'up above' in Twinkle Twinkle. The first few times he did it I thought I was imagining it, but he does it quite often now.

On other news we've decided to properly do NTNP. I roughly know when I should ovulate so where we can we'll try a bit more then, but realistically we're both too tired to TTC. Last time we tried properly for quite awhile and when we stopped trying it happened. Ideally I would like to be pregnant before the end of January. Just need to get going on the pre-natals. I forgot how big they were! :)


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well. I haven&#8217;t managed to read through all the posts just the last 2 pages so I have missed loads I am afraid but it sounds like everything is going well.

Snow - I can imagine it must be hard going back to work when he is still so wee but I am sure it will be fine and he will settle into nursery with no problems, apparently the earlier the better they settle, Ariana did not settle wellbeing over a year when she started and still cries on drop off quite a lot and this is 6 months on! 

Bex - Are you actually back at work now? How is that going? I have to say though being pregnant with a toddler is 1billion times harder than being pregnant the first time, I am amazed how everyone I speak to that has 2 kids agrees that it is so much harder - why do you not get told this from the beginning so you can prepare lol. So just be prepared girl ha ha. It might not be so bad if you have a toddler that sleeps though (not sure if you do), although now at 33 weeks I can't sleep anyway so it probably wouldn't make a difference at this stage. Good luck though I hope it is easier for you and I am sure the benefits of having them so close in age will be worth it.

Nic - How are you finding work? I think I will actually miss it when I go off lol, I am leaving Ariana in nursery so I have time with the new bub but will have 6 weeks off before the bub is due so will miss the banter and social side lol.

Hands - It sounds like everything is going well for you and Dexter is getting on great. Is there any plan for hubby to go away again? What is the weather like there now?

Any word from lisette?

This is my last week at work, I finish up on Friday and soooooo can't wait. 
Everything is good with us Ariana is a typical toddler I would say although I think the nursery find her and her tantrums hard work lol. I think she just gets frustrated with them because they don't take the time to listen to what she is saying and expect her to go along with the programme which she is not very likely to do. If she has made up her mind to do otherwise there is little hope of changing it, she is super strong willed like her mama ha ha.

This one is due on the 20th November and is a boy which I was a bit gutted about at the start but have come to terms with it now lol, it just would have been nice for Ariana to have a sister but hey ho its not to be.

Glad to hear some of your news though and to know that all the bubs are doing so well.


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - Great to hear that Finlay is already singing! Wow... dex is behind on the verbal, but he tries. It's just that all of his words sound like the same word... haha. If it weren't for the signing he does, I wouldn't know which word was which.

I can't believe how you guys are NTNP... but more power to ya!!! I just don't think I could handle another one. Hubs got his vasectomy done last week and i'm still on the pill so if we get pregnant, it will be a real surprise. My fingers are crossed that you can get pregnant soon.

Bea - Long time no see! Congrats on your lil boy. I hope your delivery goes smoother this time. Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy.

I agree with having two. I see mothers all the time in the public restrooms trying to keep two of their kids in the stall. You can here her yelling things like "Don't push your sister while she's peeing" or "Don't flush while he's still on the toilet. You know it scares him." and then you hear the flush and a screaming child... hahaha. Then as you wash your hands you see the mother backing out of the stall with her two little ones and she looks like something the cat drug in.

I hope you aren't one of those mommas.... but if you are, know that you aren't alone.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray for check in Bea! Congrats on the boy! Any names picked out? I always always always wanted girls. Now that I have Kellan - I can't imagine having a girl now and really hope for another boy for #2! 

Hooray for NTNP Nic! FX for a fast BFP!

Hands - I am debating on whether to sign or not. Glad that it is working out great for you guys!

Any new news yet Bex?

AFM, I am home today with Kellan. He had 2 diarrhea poops yesterday at daycare and was "fussy" so they require him to not come back for 24 hours so here I am. He never had one poop at home last night when I had to go get him early and he was as smiley as can be when I picked him up. I think he's playing hookie. He did however sleep for 13 hours though last night. Maybe he was just exhausted from our busy weekend. So this past weekend was my sister's wedding in Dallas. It was beautiful - but was quite busy for the little boy. He did great on the plane - I was such a proud Mama!! Can't believe me and my sisters are all married off!

So pumping is going good still. I am getting quite sick of it honestly. I want to be a normal person again and be able to sleep all night as he has been for a month now. I think I need to start dropping pumps as I want to quit at 6 months. Right now I do 6 pumps per day. I prolly have enough in the freezer to feed him for another 4-6 add'l weeks. Plus, I want AF back so we can start NTNP - which we are basically doing now but I don't have AF. We have yet to use any protection but then we barely have time to BD anyways! 

Baby is 4 months. I am upset to report that he will need a helmet. I am so sad about it - we worked so hard to keep him off his head - I did tons of tummy time - so much that daycare was so impressed by his "skills". We just had the consultation on Monday. I am waiting for insurance to call back and let us know if it is covered or not. I am assuming not as they will say its cosmetic and will cost us $4,000 out of pocket. Oh well. It totally sucks. But what are you going to do. He will have it on for a max of 10 weeks - so really what is 10 weeks for a lifetime of a perfect head. 

Glad to see everyone is doing so well. xo


----------



## NotNic

Snow - fingers crossed the insurance company comes back with good news. It's a proper medical condition so hopefully they'll see sense. How nice to get a cheeky day at home though. A few times Finlay has had dodgy nappies at nursery or nanny and doesn't do them at home. I think he saves them for everyone else :) 

Bea - fantastic to hear from you. Can't believe you're nearly at the end! Do you have any boys names picked out? If not I think Snow and I can share your pain. :D Once your little man is here you'll be so happy. Little boys seem to want mummy cuddles much more than little girls do. Work is fine. It's a bit dull and I don't really have the drive to go for it like I used to it. I am enjoying time to be my old self again though. I just feel like a lot of the squabbling and politics are completely pointless so I get on with my work and get home :) I think once I'm finished having babies I seriously need to think about retraining. Can't hack another 40yrs! :)

Lisette has checked in a few times. She is back to work soon but we haven't heard from her recently.


----------



## snowflakes120

Boo. Insurance is not going to pay for the band. They said only if it is used post-operatively. Which it obviously isn't. Our Pediatrician did tell us today that he wrote a letter to my insurance company telling them this the band is medically necessary so we are hoping that they will accept it and pay for it. However, we have to pay for it in full on Monday when we go to do the 3D scan for them to make the band. So I guess if they decide to cover it, we will just get reimbursed for it later.


----------



## snowflakes120

Here's a pic of little man the other day. He loves this new toy we got called a Winkle.
 



Attached Files:







7f09WlDSfslo-e20f1aa4d6dc41a58516843708ea7bd4.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NotNic

He's just so cute Snow xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi ladies!

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while, but great to log on here and get all the updates:) no news here on the baby front. I'm ovulating as we speak, haha! I'm like you Nic and would really like to be pg by January! Fingers crossed for both of us, I am excited you are NTNP! I have dropped down to one BF a day now, so fingers crossed that helps!

BEA! So great to see you back on here! I was thinking about you the other day thinking you must be due soon and there you are about to start you maternity leave again! Soo exciting. Having a boy is great, you'll love it! But I completely know what you mean , I love having a boy and would definitely want another boy. So excited about the next mid-August baby!

It's Elliot's birthday on Saturday, I can't believe it, but really looking forward to it. Just having a little gathering here at home. And I go back to work next week!! Eeek! Elliot has started nursery already, and he's doing really well, but he cries when I leave which I hate, but is fine after I've gone! Oh and we have out our house on the market......so it's all busy here!

Snow - Very very cute pic! Hopefully the doctor can sort you out with the insurance company. And yay for you NTNP too! Who knows there could be lots more babies to come very soon!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - you have a gorgeous son. Let us know how the helmet goes.

My fingers are crossed for you NTNP ladies. I'm so excited about having more babies around here.

BTW Bex I can't believe Elliot is a year either!!! Time sure does fly.


----------



## Srbjbex

One of us at least needs to be pg by the time Bea's baby arrives so that there is always someone pg on this thread!


----------



## NotNic

Fantastic idea! How long have we got Bea? :rofl:


----------



## NotNic

Snow how did Kellan's appointment go yesterday? Any news on your insurance company?


----------



## snowflakes120

It went really good. Thanks for asking! He did wonderful with the 3D scan. They had to put a stocking on his head that covers his face and he was even smiling through it! They take pics from all sides of his head (even the top of his head!) to make the band off of for him. But he is such a happy baby even through this! We have to pay for the band upfront (we paid for it on Monday), the Dr. Office then submits a claim, and then we hope and pray that it is covered or at least partially covered. I haven't heard anything new so we're just waiting at this point!! He should get the DOC band on Monday when we go for a hour long appt for the fitting. I found a girl in town that paints the bands so we will be getting that done because if he has to wear this thing - he's going to at least be super cute!! Trying to think up a cute theme for it!! Any suggestions?


----------



## NotNic

If it was Finlay I probably would choose a nautical theme to match his bedroom. Pale blue and white stripes and some navy sailing boats. It would go with most of his outfits :) Which colours do you like to put Kellan in? X


----------



## InHisHands

If it were Dexter I would do something with race cars and bikes right now. He's on the MOVE! Just last Friday he jumped off the armrest of the recliner and hit face first into the tile and has a bad cut in his forehead now. He's a mad man I tell ya hahaha. I got him a tricycle a few weeks ago and every morning, before breakfast... while still in his pjs, he's asking to go out on his trike. He loves that thing and we have had many of breakfasts in the park next to house in our pjs. It's a great time for him. He can't quite peddle yet... but he has steering down while I push....... does anyone know a chiropractor?

Go with something that fits his personality and matches his clothes. You can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Srbjbex

Elliot is really into animals at the moment so I would do a zoo or farm theme, then he can practice his animal noises at the same time :haha:

Hands- dex sounds like a little live wire, I love it! Elliot is just the same. He hates going in his buggy and just wants to walk.....but hasn't quite mastered the concept of walking to go somewhere yet, so it takes a while!


----------



## Srbjbex

Busy day today here ladies. It was my first day back at work which went well, and very quickly! OH looking after Elliot today so I didn't have to worry about that, will be first day at work tomorrow having to drop Elliot off at nursery as well! 

Oh, and today we sold our house and bought a new one! 

cycle wise I'm on 10 DPO.....hoping i can add a BFP into the dramatic week. Testing at the weekend if no AF by Sunday!


----------



## NotNic

Whoop woop! :happydance: What a fantastic day Bex. Hope Elliot enjoys nursery today. What an exciting week for your family xx
We ended up not NTNP'ing this month. OH has had tonsillitis and an IBS flare up so he hasn't been well enough. I think AF is on its way meaning a short cycle - but that was what happened with my first post BCP cycle last time. Hopefully OH will be better by ov time. Bex are you temping?

Bea - how's maternity leave treating you?

Snow - Which design did you choose?

Hands - how's Dex doing?


----------



## InHisHands

Dex is doing well... he hit another growth spurt and now is just shy of 32 inches. By the time the next carnival come around he will be tall enough to ride the rides... yay!!!

He's signing a bunch and has a few words to go with them, but all his words sound the same. Should I be getting worried? His Please sounds like eeaz, his eat sounds like eaa, his drink has become reaa, he's still saying nana instead of mama.... *sighs*


----------



## NotNic

Nope not at all. I was reading about this and the experts say to repeat everything he says afterwards correctly, like if he points and says nana to you and he wants you to give him something then ask him 'Do you want Mama to pass it to you?'. You don't have to correct him really, just give him the right words in an example if that makes sense. It's really, really common for them to say half words for ages or to use the wrong word. Finlay insists that all smallish animals are cats (sometimes he says dats instead). At the park he shouts CAT at the dogs. Though he does know what they are because when I corrected him the other day he looked at me in a questioning way and said 'woof, woof' :wacko: The only exceptions to the cat rule :) are my mums cats and he calls them 'Out'. My mum is always telling her cats to get out as they like to go where they shouldn't, and he follows these poor cats around shouting 'Out'

Dex is soo tall. Finlay hasn't grown in ages except his feet! They've grown 3 whole sizes in 3 months!!! All of his buddies have had growth spurts recently, but not him. He needs to grow a bit to balance his flippers out :) He almost has all his teeth except the back 2yr molars. Just waiting for the last one to push up. It's broken but not quite here yet. I'm hoping that's where his growing concentration has gone. :)


----------



## NotNic

Just found out the 2nd of my NCT group is expecting. Dare I say it, I'm almost broody. First time I've thought 'I want that', rather than what I usually do and think it'll be nice to be pg, but I feel bad for Finlay or I'm dreading morning sickness again. I'm off to stock up on blueberries. :) I thought AF was here but its more like spotting. Hopefully their Vitamin B levels will start kicking my cycles into shape. :)


----------



## InHisHands

I forgot all about the blueberries hahaha..... Ideally I would of loved to have 4 boys... but I can't even take care of 1... so it's a good thing hubby got snipped.

I can't believe Finlay already has his canines!!! Dexter just broke his 4th molar. -- And no kidding about the shoe size! I'm starting to buy them 1 and 1/2 size too big because we can't take the costs of new shoes every other month.

How tall is Finlay now? I know Dex is a Brute but I am kind of glad that he is so big and independent. He self weans off of almost everything. 2 weeks ago we got rid of the highchair and he is a big boy in a booster seat sitting at the regular table now and he does GREAT at it. 

About once in every 3 days he wants to sit on the toilet too so we let him. He only wants to sit for 5 to 10 secs... but at least he's interested. He is no where ready to be potty trained, but I have a feeling that this is a sign that he will be potty trained sooner rather than later. 

He needs to be able to take off his pants, climb onto the toilet seat, recognize when he has to go, and be able to tell me or at least answer yes and no questions first.... so we still have a long ways to go... but I will be thankful when I can put him into training pants.

I don't want to use pull ups so I've opted to try training pants first... I can always go back to pull ups if it doesn't work, but I think Dex will need to be able to feel the wetness, and feel like he is wearing big boy underwear for him to be motivated to go.

It is funny how we get to know our kids so well that we can pick out things like that in their personalities. Has anyone else experience that?


----------



## InHisHands

How did Elliot like nursery?


----------



## NotNic

He's had 9 teeth since July. It's been brutal! He did his all out of order. His first molar came through before his last front bottom tooth! 

I don't actually know how tall he is. I might try to get him weighed and measured at the health clinic next week. I think we might do the same as you potty training wise and I'm hoping we can do it soon. He has done two wees in a potty so far, and we are trying to encourage him to sit on the potty before bath. He already shows us when he needs to wee, but you're right coordinating everything seems a lot at their age.

How did your first week back go Bex?


----------



## Srbjbex

Just a quickie to let you know AF arrived.... Boo :growlmad:

Will fill you in on first week back when I get a bit longer to post


----------



## NotNic

Sorry to hear that Bex. On the positive side that means we get to be TTC / NTNP buddies this month and we'll be close. :hugs: I'm counting my first day of spotting as CD1, so I think I'm CD3. Are you temping or anything?


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay for being TTC buddies. Today is CD2 for me So we Can definitely be buddies :happydance:

The good news is that I had a 14 day LP this time, the longest I had before that was 10 days so that's a big improvement, so I'm Happy with that. I've haven't been temping, Elliot was waking in the night so it was too difficult to get any regularity, but going to try again this time as the sleeping is a bit better. I'm also going to take some agnus castus again. I took some a few months ago, but I wasn't sure if it was affecting Elliot or not so I stopped. But now elliot is only down to 1 bf per day, and doesn't even take that much milk even then I think it should be fine. 

Are you going to temp too?


First week back at work was manic....busy already, can you believe it?!! Not help by the fact Elliot was I'll so I got called or of work on Thursday to pick him up and he couldn't go in on Friday either.

But generally Elliot is loving nursery. He has already come home with paintings, and baking. His key worker loves him and says we are never short of things to write about Elliot :thumbup:


----------



## InHisHands

Boo for AF... but yay for a fresh new cycle and TTC buddies.

What is everyone going to do for Halloween this year? Is anyone going to dress their kids up?

Dex is going to be bob the tomato this year.


----------



## NotNic

Finlay is going to be an owl! We got this cute bomber jacket with an owls face on the hood and wings attached to his arms. He talks with his hands so its really funny watching him flapping. 

No Bex I'm not going to temp. Finlay doesn't sttn (still!) and as I get up 5.30am work days I don't fancy waking that early every day. I'm thinking about tracking EWCM this time and eating a ton of blueberries! Great news on your LP too! Based on my tracking last month mine was just 8 days, but my cycle was 4 days shorter than my old TTCing average, so hopefully next month if I o at the same point mine will be 12 days which Id be happy with.

Any news on the insurance snow? Did you choose a design? X


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for the lack of check ins. Kellan had a back to back cold which ended up with a double ear infection. Boo. 

Sorry for the AF ladies! I forgot about the blueberries too! Go pick up a few pints!

Hope hubby feels better soon Nic! 

I can't believe you guys are already talking about potty training! My cousin said to stay away from Pull-Ups too Hands. 

I have a hand me down skeleton outfit that I will be sending Kellan to daycare in for Halloween. It's nothing to special. Next year, I will do something more fun. 

My mom comes to visit this weekend and I am excited for that.

This past weekend I dropped another pump so I am down to 5 a day. I feel guilty doing it. I make more than enough for him and I know its the best for him but I want my life back too. I just feel like such a bad mom. I will continue to pump til the 6 months as I anticipated but I want to be done for good shortly after. I have about 2 months of milk frozen in the freezer too. But I have mommy guilt some days. Sometimes I'm ok with it and sometimes I feel bad. 

Kellan is doing well with his band. I think he looks adorable. We had one horrible 1st day - good thing I took off work to be with him. Poor thing just couldn't get in a comfy spot to sleep. I felt so bad for the little guy. He is doing much better now though. We went for our weekly adjustment appt this AM and we have already seen a good improvement and it has only been 1 week so far. SOOOO happy!! Also, insurance did pay a huge chunk of the band. It was $3800 and we only have to pay $270!!! Amazing - so we will be getting a refund for the portion that was covered. I am beyond ecstatic. We haven't gotten it painted yet - we had to wait for today's Dr. appt to see if they needed to make any adjustments. I emailed the girl this AM and haven't heard back yet to make the appt for the painting. I will call after work if I haven't heard anything. I think (still not 100% sold on the idea!) we are going to go for a "transportation" type theme - so like cars, trucks, plains, trains etc...

Here's little man in his band - just chilling in his bumbo (looking in the mirror!) and boppy. Also, He was at the Dr.'s office and they had this car there and couldn't help but put him in it and take some pics!!

xoxo
 



Attached Files:







w3n0h1LiUGSJ-d25e616b7a43406e8e1772920bc74c90.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 3









hR9d9kfsWtSg-a1e1a0348f174fcc98286a23696d22dc.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NotNic

Ah so cute! He looks like he's about to play ice hockey! A very seasonal choice of headwear. :D Brilliant news about your insurance too and Kellan's progress xx


----------



## InHisHands

Agree with Nic! Buy him a hockey stick and a jersey that has his name written on the back of it with the number 25 on it.

Im so happy that the insurance company decided to pay. Be sure to send us pictures of the helmet after it's painted... he looks so adorable.

Nic and I aren't quite potty training just yet... but it does appear that the boys are at least interested in what the potty does. I might buy nighttime pull ups for Dexter if he wants to train early since he is not in a toddler bed yet (im cringing that transition).... but I totally want to start off with training pants when he's ready versus pull ups. Until then since he refuses to let me lay him down to put on a new diaper, I will continue to hug him from behind while fastening his diaper around him while he stands.

I'm totally not going to give into pull ups that easily... haha. The Battle lines have been drawn.


----------



## NotNic

Hands, I reckon at least half of the nappies I change Finlay is standing up for! Today when i went to the bathroom he sat on the potty unprompted. He was fully clothed but it was the first time apart from the day I bought the potty he's done that. I also think he's figuring out what to do. Yesterday he was following me around trying to wipe my bottom with a tissue. So cheeky! 

He also has two new words - light and sky. Sky is also used for ceiling though. He still almost never says Daddy though :)


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter tinkled in the potty for the first time last night.... it startled him though and he ran to the bathtub and once he got into the water he let out a long stream hahaha

So cute.

Also, we carved the jackolatern yesterday and I made muddy buddies which he LOVED. It feels great doing traditions with him and seeing his reactions.


----------



## NotNic

What are muddy buddies Hands?

So we got F weighed and measured since his sensory class got cancelled. He weighs 26lb 8oz and is 79cm which is just over 31inches. However on the growth charts his height has slowed right down. He's now below the 50th percentile when he was following the 75th line 6mths to a yr. I'm hopeful he starts growing soon. My sisters and I didn't grow properly until after we turned 3, and I'm really hoping he doesn't follow suit.


----------



## InHisHands

Awww I'm sure Finlay's growth spurt is just around the corner Nic... don't you worry.

Muddy Buddies is Chex cereal covered in a mixture of peanut butter, chocolate, butter, and vanilla extract.....and then placed in a bag of powder sugar and shake properly.... covering it all in a layer of powder sugar.

My momma used to make it for my brother and I around this time of year. BTW -- my brother and his wife have been TTC for 14 months now. Poor Bloke. The wife broke down and got a puppy to help tie her over.


----------



## NotNic

Poor them. I hope their puppy distracts them from the stress of TTC and it happens for them.

Yep I'm hoping his big tummy and big feet are just the lead up to a spurt. :)

On potty news we made a huge step forward today. Just before bath he showed he needed to pee so I took his nappy off and asked him if he wanted to sit on his potty. He toddled over, sat down and did a proper wee! I was so shocked and chuffed. He didnt need me to try to keep him on. He just did it, stood up when he was done and toddled off! :happydance: With a bit of luck we can keep building on this. We need to work on him learning to pull his trousers down though. That could take some practice!

I've just had to google Chex. We call them mini shreddies here! I've never seen a recipe using them before. I'll have to give it a try. I love cornflake cakes and its been a long time since I've eaten a Rice Krispie cake too! X


----------



## InHisHands

Chex Muddy Buddies Recipe

Ingredients: 

9 cups of Chex (you can use other cereal though like cheerios and mini shreddies)

1 cup of semi-sweet chocolate pieces

1/2 cup peanut butter

1/4 cup (1/2 stick) of butter

1/4 teaspoon of vanilla extract

2 cups of powdered sugar

Gallon ziplock (sealable) bag(s)

Directions:

1. Put cereal into large bowl and set aside.

2. Combine chocolate pieces, peanut butter, and butter in a microwaveable bowl and microwave on high for 1 minute. Stir. Then put the bowl back into the microwave for 30 more seconds. (1min 30 seconds total.)

3. Add vanilla extract to chocolate mixture and stir.

4. Pour chocolate mixture over cereal and stir until all pieces of cereal are evenly coated.

5. Put powder sugar into gallon ziplock bag(s) and pour the cereal mixture into the bag with the powdered sugar. Seal the bag securely, then shake the bag until all pieces are well coated.

6. Spread on wax paper to cool. Store in a reseal able bag or airtight container.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi ladies!

Nic, Elliot is a shortie too. He has really short legs, he's only just starting to fit in 9-12m trousers but only if i turn them up, but vests he's been in 12-18m for a while. 

Hands , recipe sounds great! Will need to give it a try!

Gosh, potty training talk already ....where did the little babies go hey! 

When do you expect to ov Nic? I think I will be first weekend in November, which times very nicely with my 30th birthday :thumbup:


----------



## NotNic

Hiya. I think it will be next Tuesday / Wednesday. Last time of trying it was always at CD14, but I think it was a day earlier last month. Though that was a short cycle. I'm amazed by people who conceive first cycle after BCP. My first cycles are way too short for me to get lucky.


----------



## InHisHands

Bex, Nic... when you do get pregnant, do you think you'll find out the gender this time?


----------



## Srbjbex

Yep definitely. I'd love another boy, so would want to find out. I don't know if I would have any feelings of gender disappointment if it was a girl, I hope I wouldn't, but if I did I would want to not have that feeling at the birth!


----------



## InHisHands

I know the feeling. if we were ever to have an oops baby I would want to have another boy


----------



## NotNic

Probably not. I liked the surprise element last time. I think I would find out if we had twins though as that would need some planning!


----------



## InHisHands

Took Dex to a weekend clinic today... he had another bad reaction to his vaccines... *sighs* 

I want him to be safe from these diseases, but I hate that he breaks out into a full body itchy rash after these things. It's okay, just one more shot and he's done till he's 4. yay!

Nic - I couldn't wait that long to find out... it would drive me nuts.


----------



## NotNic

Lol! Apart from the 2 weeks after my second scan, I was quite happy not knowing. Though I was the weird child who would ask Santa for 'a surprise' :) To be honest, my biggest concern isn't if its a boy or girl but how many babies I was / am having. DH is a twin and we have twins at every level on my side of the family, but... there are none yet at Finlay's level. Eek!


----------



## Srbjbex

I would live twins! I have twin brother and sister so it's in the family!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope Dex is feeling better from the vaccines. 

I wanted twins too 1st. Now I can't imagine having twins. My mom is a twin and my dad has twin sisters! 

Kellan turned 5 months and we got the band painted. It's awesome. I love it. The artist did an awesome job!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - They sure did! Wonderful!


----------



## NotNic

Ah that is sooo cute Snow! Look at his little face! 

Hands, hope Dex's reaction has faded now.

I can't believe how many 'twinnies' we have as relatives. We really are alike and I wouldn't be surprised if this thread brings a set or two. Just not me please! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

I have no clue why Kellan is sideways!! Sorry!!

I have a question. So Kellan is a tall skinny boy. We went back to the Dr. on Friday for a followup on his ear infection. It's all good. Anyways, I expressed concern about how he hasn't gain much weight (He only weights 13.2lbs) and is in the super low %tile. Only 3%. He eats a great amount -31oz a day. I know I am small and hubby was always skinny so I know it's partly genetic but it bothers me. Anyways, the Dr. is having us add 2 tea of Formula (Similac Advanced) with each bottle to add more calories to my BM to "beef him up". We started it right away on Friday, since then he has been pooping a TON. Like 5+ times a day. Now his poor little bum is slight red. How long do I give the formula before deciding the brand isn't a right fit for him and switch to another brand? I am worried that because he's pooping so much he's not even getting the extra calories and is going to lose even more weight...


----------



## NotNic

I think about a week for their system to adjust - but if your mummy gut feeling says its wrong then stop. You know best! X


----------



## InHisHands

we ended up using similac sensitive.... but 5 poops a day? Dexter still poops 3 to 5 times a day... hahaha and he's a brut


----------



## snowflakes120

I used my mommy gut like you said Nic. He went poo 7x yesterday. I took him off the formula to give his body a rest. It just doesn't seem right - he usually goes 2-3x a day. This has more than doubled his output. :nope: And it was only 2 tea - I can't imagine how bad it would be if he needed a full bottle of only formula. Now his poor little bum is red too. And I am afraid of dehydration. I am going to try another brand (Enfamil Infant) over the weekend and introduce it more slow. Like a day of only 1/4 tea then a day of 1/2 tea etc...

Let me see everyone's Halloweenie costumes!!


----------



## InHisHands

This is an old picture of Dexter in this outfit, but this is what he's going to be tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







Veggietales3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snowflakes120

Super cute Dex!! I bet he'll have fun tonight trunk or treating. 

Here's a little collage of Kellan the past few days:
 



Attached Files:







halloween.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 3


----------



## InHisHands

snow - aawww what a sweetie.

yesterday I went and bought a bunch of 2t-4t Halloween outfits that were at 50 percent off so dex has them for dress up


----------



## NotNic

Here's Finlay owl :)


----------



## NotNic

Ah it won't show it :(


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter LOVED trick or treating last night and was soooo happy. Best Halloween ever!!!

Oh and the other day I brought his STEP 2 slide in from outside and placed a pool underneath it so when he slides down he enters the ball pit and he is WILD about it. Plays for hours.

I'm doing Christmas shopping for him online today. I need hubby to confirm before buying anything, but I'm hoping to get him: a wagon, wack a ball, m&d parking garage, training pants, and a band set for Christmas.

I've already bought a water table and a fisher price farm play set.

Has anyone else thought about Christmas yet?


----------



## Srbjbex

Elliot dressed as a little vampire, but can't upload on my iPad :( but he's full of cold (again) so has been miserable for the past few days and couldn't go to nursery today. Ugh it's stressful being a working mummy! 

The babies all look so cute in their Halloween outfits! We are going to a Halloween / housewarming party tomorrow, so I hope he's feeling better then. 

We have bought Elliot a Christmas present already, a little keyboard, as he loves music so much (and it was 70% off in sainsburys) ! That's about as far as I have got in terms of Christmas. What with Elliots birthday, starting nursery, going back to work, and then Monday is my birthday (30... Eeek!) so once that's past then I should have enough brain space for Christmas 

Did I tell you guys we sold our house and have bought another one ?? Estimated moving date mid january


----------



## NotNic

How is work going Bex? I hear you on the juggling act. My hubby has zero clue how much I have to do. He does the majority of the nursery runs, but really is minimum effort for him as I do everything for Finlay accept drive him!!

We have already got a few bits for Christmas. We bought him a little tikes lawn mower, a Duplo fire play set and a boat for his bedroom. Both the toys were on offer. We plan to get him a table and chair set from ikea, cars for his garage, some stickle bricks, some colouring bits, a car mat (ikea) and a duvet set for his bed. We're also considering buying him a toy kitchen. We've seen a great wooden one in the John Lewis catalogue that seems quite reasonable. He plays kitchens at nursery so I think he'd love it. We've tried to save money this year by choosing some bits from ikea and looking at the local 2nd hand toy shop near us. I've also tried to do it early and shop around. Toys r us and John Lewis have both price matched stuff for m. I've also been hitting TK Maxx. I've made good progress on shopping so far!


----------



## Srbjbex

Works going good thanks, super busy even though this was only my third week back as I've been given loads to do, but I would rather just be thrown straight back into it. So really it's like I've never been away! The most stressful bit is the nursery runs. OH can't help as he works in Milton Keynes so not really around. I'm now an expert on driving thou the back streets of Birmingham in rush hour!

Have you ov'd yet?? I'm still waiting, think it will be this weekend, just hope we can get some BD in!


----------



## NotNic

Think I did Tuesday night but OH was out so our chances are slim. We only managed to DTD on the Monday. Hopefully it will happen soon for you xx


----------



## InHisHands

Well Dexter won't potty in the toilet anymore. Instead he sits there, gets off, runs to the tub and then pushes the potty out. He's doing that on purpose which is a good sign that he knows how to hold and let go of his peepee.... now I just have to convince him that using the potty is more fun than the bath tub... haha


----------



## snowflakes120

I think my cousin used a product called a potty watch to help and gave her son a single M&M and it seemed to work great for them! Maybe that will convince him!

Bex - Hope you had a great Birthday! Congrats on the new house. Hubby and I have an agreement that we will be putting our house on the market as soon as I get my BFP. This is house is not nearly big enough for another baby! 

Hope Bex and Nic both get BFP's this cycle! That would be awesome!

Nic - You are so organized already for Christmas! I have only picked up 2 little things for Kellan so far. 

I can't remember when Bea when was due. Has to be soon or already passed! One of y'all have to get knocked up soon to keep our thread PG!


----------



## Srbjbex

Well I finally ov'd this week in Tuesday. We managed to BD on mon and Tuesday so I'm happy with that timing....fingers crossed! I have a feeling Bea was due on the 20th so this is our last chance to keep the thread pg! Haha!


----------



## NotNic

Gosh no pressure then! :D Can't say I feel pregnant tbh, but we'll know soon enough. Today is CD22 - so AF should be here in the next couple of days and then I can give it a proper go. One benefit to short cycles - we're only days from another one! :) 
Would be nice if it happens this month, as my ms was so urrgh before and I'd hate it to ruin Christmas. Mine improved 9/10weeks last time which would be Christmas week. I don't even have any tests in the house, so just waiting it out. 

Bex - my cold-filled brain forgot to wish you happy birthday. Hope you had a wonderful day!

How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## InHisHands

YAY for BFP!!!... My period was 2 days late this month which had me worried, but she finally came yay for me.... boo if she comes for you Nic or Bex.

It is hard to believe that the holidays are just around the corner. We finally got everything bought for Dexter for Christmas. YAY!

What is everyone's plans this year? We plan on staying at home.

I can't believe so many of you are already working on number two. Sure does seem like time goes by fast.... and I'm so excite to see the new little ones that will be joining our team.

Right now, boys seem to be dominating this thread. Do you think girls will make a come back? Whatever happened to 50/50 chances? lol It will soon be 5 boys to 2 girls.


----------



## snowflakes120

We are staying home for the Christmas - my MIL will be coming down. We are going up to NY Thanksgiving week for a few reasons. More family members to meet Kellan, my sister is doing a mini-reception for those that couldn't make it to her wedding in TX, Kellan is getting baptized and for Thanksgiving of course!!

I'm starting to wonder if my body is starting to regulate itself. I am dropping to 2 pumps today! Yippee! And I have had EWCM yesterday and today. Like amazing great amounts!! We BD'd last night and I am wondering if we should again tonight. We are supposed to be just NTNP and be sporadic but seeing major EWCM and never having it before (EVER) is kinda exciting to me!! I think we may just in case I do happen to be OVing. But then, I've also heard that EWCM can just be some false starts though too. Can't hurt, right??!! 

Soooo when are you girls testing??!! Anyone have any symptoms??


----------



## NotNic

Ah that's brilliant news Snow! I'm afraid AF got me and I'm out of the running this month. It was only our 1st month of actually trying / NTNP so I'm feeling fine. Had a bit of a wobble about whether it was the right time but then that's what's good about NTNP. If it happens, then its meant to be. Fingers crossed for Bex

Bea - how are you doing? Looking forward to hearing your news soon.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw, sorry AF got you nic :nope: it is easier to take though when you are ntnp. Plenty of time, I always try to maintain the attitude that it will happen when the time is right....whether I'll be quite so optimistic next week I'm not so sure! 

Just over half way through the TWW for me. As usual I have spent this week feeling very optimistic, temps are still heading up, boobs are aching (for the first time, they didn't do this pre AF when I was bf, and this is my first full cycle since stopping bf so it might just be that! ) BUT I always spend the second week of the TWW gradually getting more pessimistic as AF draws nearer haha! I am away in York at my parents this weekend, hme on Tuesday so if no AF I will test then as that will be 14 days post ov. 

Snow, get you all excited about ewcm! :thumbup: love it!! Have you had AF return yet ( I can't remember if you said already) mine returned when I dropped to 2 feeds. Get that husband of yours to bed...like you say it can't hurt :winkwink:

I'm starting to think about Christmas now, got a few pressies but we won't go too nuts this year as if all goes to plan we will be moving in January!


----------



## NotNic

All sounds positive Bex! Keep us posted. :)

This year we'll wake up at home, be at my parents Christmas Day afternoon and stay over and then be at my in laws Boxing Day. This year I'm trying to be organised and Ive wrapped verything ive bought so far. Finlay has quite a few bits for Christmas on my list. We've decided to get him a little wooden kitchen as his main present and will be getting a wooden table and chair set from Ikea. Apart from that he'll be having books, some art materials, Duplo and thistle bricks, a new duvet set, a plastic lawnmower and some cars, and probably some accessories to go with the kitchen. Seeing everything we've bought already, it looks ridiculous . It's so easy to go over the top, and already I've struck a few things off the list as i was getting carried away. We've tried to buy things that he'll play with a lot in the winter, and hopefully for a few years to come - plus practical things like the bed linen. So far we've bought on promotions and gradually. I scour tk maxx and the supermarkets. It's been more fun as well. It was hard last year combining Christmas traditions. We both want to pass on things from our childhood to Finlay. Some things work well (like Christmas pjs) and some don't like our Christmas pillowcase vs stocking debate! :) We've also decided to create our own. We decided on F's first Christmas that we'd like him to choose an ornament, and build up a Christmas collection. Last year he picked a snow globe and this year a musical nutcracker (its a little drummer). Feeling festive already!


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw nic your post mAkes me feel all Christmassy! :thumbup:

It made me laugh at the stocking vs pillow case....my family have always done pillowcases. We have decided that our Christmas tradition is that we will use a pillowcase for all the present from us and the family. That will go in his room. We will then have a stocking by the fireplace that we will fill with little presents (were thinking a book, chococlate money, a christmas jumper etc.) and these won't have labels on and will be from Father Christmas. 

We've already bought our main present for Elliot, it's a little keyboard on a stand. We had already decided this is what we wanted to get him, then we saw it was 70% off in sainsburys so bonus! I don't think well get him anything from else...just the stocking presents :)


----------



## NotNic

Yay for festiveness! Last year we resolved it that the main present was from Father Christmas, all big -ish presents from us go into the pillow case (his mum has stitched his name on it) and all small presents go in the stocking from Father Christmas. At the moment that will be hanging downstairs but next year it'll probably be in his room. It was hard mostly because his family don't do small stocking type presents - where we have a stocking filled with socks, bubble bath, hair bands - that sort of thing, and everything else under the tree. I like seeing presents under the tree. :) In his family all presents went into the pillowcase in their bedroom and only family presents under the tree.

Sounds like you've got Elliot a great present. I hope to see a photo with him playing with it. :) It makes sense not to go mad, especially while they're little. F will be 19mths at Christmas and I think a lot of his toys will need putting away for the next baby. As it is, he mostly plays with his garage, bricks and books. Hardly anything else comes out of the toy box. Time to move from toys to sit down activities I think. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Love all the Christmas talk! We are just getting Kellan a few little things. So far, I have a small list going but haven't bought anything. It's got stuff like a shape sorter, stacking rings, discovery ball or block and his big present of the Fisher Price Fun with Friends table (which is in the background of Hands Halloween pic!). And a few stocking stuffers too.

We didn't get to BD last night. I was too sleepy. Oh well. No biggie. We are just NTNP and AF has not even returned yet. ;)


----------



## InHisHands

We are going to stay here for Christmas and since our families really don't buy Dexter too many things, we go overboard ... hahaha

Tori on the other hand has been ignoring us for over a month, so she might not get anything from us this year, which is too sad.

Snow - Dex loves that table... I hope Kellan does too.

I think we are done with Christmas presents now though... and just waiting till closer to time before wrapping them. Our major holiday tradition that takes a lot of time is creating the scavenger hunt... which I definitely haven't started working on yet.

It gives me a headache, but watching the family run around on Christmas morning is so worth it. I've never heard of the pillow case tradition before. Interesting... though I agree.. I like seeing the presents all in one place.


----------



## NotNic

Any updates Bex and Bea? Can't wait to hear from
Both of you xx


----------



## Srbjbex

No AF yet, but boobies are very tender so suspect that AF will be here soon. Temps staying above 36 though so I'm happy with that, testing first thing Tuesday morning if no AF by then....!


----------



## InHisHands

My fingers are crossed.

Dexter has been starting to go peepee and poopie in the toilet... but only when we take him.... he won't tell us he needs to go before hand.


----------



## NotNic

That's amazing Hands. What a clever boy! Finlay is currently refusing to sit on it. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

That's great hands! 

Fx for you bex! 

My boobs are killing me. They hurt so bad! I've dropped down to my 1 pump a day. Today's the 1st day. Ack. I can't wait for the next few days to be over. I'm so uncomfortable.


----------



## Srbjbex

Af arrived as expected ,bool! Ah well, at least I didn't waste a test. Christmas baby making for us it is!


----------



## snowflakes120

Boo! I was so excited to open the thread! 

Since I have no clue if I OV'd or if it was just a few weird random days of ewcm, I'm not sure if I will even bother testing. I might test on Sunday to see about having some drinks while home. That would be 12 days after the last time I saw ewcm. We'll see.


----------



## NotNic

Boo Bex!! On the positive side, here's to being BFP buddies. :flower: 

Fingers crossed for Sunday Snow.


----------



## InHisHands

any news from Bea?


----------



## snowflakes120

It's thanksgiving here!! Can't wait to eat lots of turkey and fixings!! I am thankful for you girls! Xo


----------



## NotNic

Happy Thanksgiving Snow and Hands!! Hope you're both having wonderful days. Im really thankful for you all too! 

Not seen anything on Facebook about Bea either. Will keep checking in just in case. Xx


----------



## InHisHands

We celebrated Thanksgiving a week early... but we did have fun doing Black Friday shopping last night. whoohooo. Nothing like getting stomped on during the Wal-Mart rush.


----------



## NotNic

Did you get any bargains Hands? For the first time they actually did a bit of Black Friday here. Asda (owned by Walmart) did an in store event and a couple of others did 24hr offers. By fluke I was Christmas shopping anyway but I didn't see anything I wanted.


----------



## snowflakes120

On the dreaded ride from ny to nc. Blergh! But just saw that Bea had baby boy Leo on Saturday. :)

Oh! What ya get hands? I didn't do a bit of shopping. Boo! I wanted a food processor to help with prepping from Kohls but they sold out online. 

Good news! Birdie is getting his helmet off most likely tomorrow!! Hooray!! He handled his 6 month shots like a big boy before we left too. He now weighs 14 lbs 11 oz and is 26.5". My boobs are finally getting better and can notice the decrease in size and barely any milk production. I was in agony for about 10 days. 

Our trip went well. Kellan was baptized yesterday. Such a blessing. I'll post a pic in a few if I can figure out how to do it on my phone. 

Hope all is well. When is ov time girls??

I didnt end up testing bc more ewcm popped up so I think body is still trying to regulate a bit. We only bd'd like once over vaca as we stayed with family so if I did happen to ov over holiday we prolly didn't catch it. Oh well. No biggie. 

Oh yeah! Kellan has been rolling from back to front for a bit now. He's so cute. Loves to just roll back and forth. Loves to sleep on belly now too.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Yay for Kellan! He's getting so big so fast!!

Bea- Congrats on Leo!!!!! What are his birth stats? Was this labor any easier than the last?

I need new pictures. It's been far too long since I've seen the little ones.

AFU - Dexter was doing great on the potty, but recently has started to refuse... but that's okay. No biggie.

On black Friday we bought some luggage $75, a shark steam mop $49, a toddler table and chair set $20, Monster University Blue-ray $10, and a few other minor things like books, crayons and etc

Dexter loves his table and chairs. We set it near his play kitchen and now he takes his pretend bowls and spoons over there and sits and pretends to eat and goes yummmyummmm and then washes his dishes in the pretend sink. He also sits and destroys his puzzles at the table. hahaha


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah such exciting news about Bea!! I hope she come on to update us soon!!

Ov'ing as we speak here? We DTD last night and plan to tonight too, so fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP.


----------



## NotNic

Oh my post didn't make it here. :( 

Congrats to Bea and your lovely new baby. He looks scrummy!

Snow - great news about Kellan and congratulations on his baptism. Busy weekend here! :)

AFM - I think I ov'd last week but the cycle was a bit squiffy. I didn't notice EWCM when I expected it, so I think I probably missed it this month. As Im not sure where I am AF could be here anytime over the weekend. I'll test if it hasn't arrived by mid-week. Good luck to you Bex xx


----------



## Srbjbex

My previous post was shorter than intended due to having a monkey crawling all over me at the time!

Snow - congratulations to Kellan on his christening! I hope you all had a really wonderful day! 

Nic - I never see EWCM, even when I take EPO. I do use pre seed though when we BD as that mimics EWCM and helps me out too (sorry tmi!) if you have been BDing then you are in with a shot so I will keep everything crossed for you. And remember, on this thread squiffy cycles are the best ones :winkwink:

Hands - sounds like you have some great bargains on the black Friday deals. I didn't realise the shops here were doing black Friday until i heard it in the evening news and by then it was too late, haha!


----------



## InHisHands

Not the best quality... but this is Dexter Right before Thanksgiving at 16months old.
 



Attached Files:







Dexter 16 mo.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









DexterSuprise16mo.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe. Hands! He looks so grown up! Look at those teefers! And what a little ham he is in the 2nd pic!! Super cute of the 2 of you - It belongs in a frame. 

FX for your BFP squiffy cycle Nic! And FX for your BFP Bex!

Here's a pic I took this AM of Mr. Kellan and one from yesterday of the 2 of us. I really need to get some pic off the phone to post on here!!
 



Attached Files:







Canada.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









Selfie1.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## InHisHands

Awwww Snow, he's so adorable with his little spiked up hair! He's getting so big. Dad must be so proud. Is Kellan playing more with Demi now that he's getting older?


----------



## snowflakes120

AF is in the house. I woke up to her this AM. Boo! But bittersweet. I guess we can def get started NTNP now and I'll have an idea of when I'll ov at least. 

They get along good now hands. She's not so scared of him now. Only when he's crying. Haha. This was them a couple weeks ago.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Srbjbex

Awwww such cute pics! 

Dexter looks so grown up now, and I love the one of Demi and kellan! I tried to upload a couple of pics but it said they were both too big :( will try and dig out some more!

Ah it's never nice when AF arrives, but positive news that your cycles have kicked back into action! Yay for NTNP....if me and Nic are anything to go by, that will soon turn into TTC!


----------



## InHisHands

I definitely have a big baby. He is wearing 3T clothing in those pictures... *cries* 17 months old... and he looks like he can go off to college at any moment.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - Has AF arrived?! Have you tested?!


----------



## Srbjbex

I was just logging on to ask the same question....!


----------



## NotNic

Haha! Well no real news. No AF and a BFN. I'll test again later in the week but I'm wondering if I didn't ovulate again. This is why I should be temping! Oh well. I'm quite happy to overindulge at Christmas and try again next month. :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Well, maybe you just ov'd a bit later? But agree with you, I feel the same as to this month as would be nice to have a few drinkies over Christmas!


----------



## InHisHands

YAY Christmas is less than 2 weeks away. I'm so excited this year because Dexter is now old enough to react to all the hype!

Nic - did you wrap the play kitchen?

What is everyone else getting their little men?

We have already put together all of Dex's presents (that way he can play with them right away if he wants to), wrapped them, and I've set aside places for all the new toys and cleared out the old ones via craigslist.

I'm so excited about Christmas this year. The first time for a while now.


----------



## Srbjbex

Still no AF here, will probably test Sunday if nothing by then even though I'm not due until Tuesday.....not going to lie girlies, I have a good feeling about this month, as am having some symptoms.....

Do you reckon I can hold out until sunday! haha!?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - I'm impressed with the toys being assembled and already wrapped. You go girl! We've gotten Kellan the table and a few little toys. Not too much really. I might get him a few more little things.

Oh Bex! I am excited for you to test! I really hope this is your month. 

Nic - Have you tested again or is AF here?


----------



## Srbjbex

I caved and tested but it was BFN :( but I know it's early. Had a bit of a temp did this morning too, so my Friday optimism is rapidly in decline!


----------



## InHisHands

Awww bex... hang in there.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh boo Bex. Maybe its still too early.

Nic - Any news from you?

I'm deciding whether to use OPK's or not... I want to keep it simple and non-stress but then again I'd like to know how long my LP is and have a round about idea of when AF would be due. Not too sure what I'm gonna do just yet. 

Kellan has pretty much mastered sitting unassisted. So proud of him. Getting so excited for Christmas for him to open presents! Solids are going a little bit better, not sure if I told you guys but he's been not so excited about it. It's been a bit of a rough start but we found out on Friday that he LOVES pears. Hopefully, he'll start liking other things too! We dropped his dream feed and he continues to sleep his 12 hours. I am still using my frozen BM - I prolly have enough for another 2.5 weeks, we are going to transition to Formula over Christmas break for a slow intro.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - rest be assured that research shows that it can take introducing a child up to 30 times to a new food before the child will show interest in it.

Try not to fret and keep meals low keys. If he eats, great, if not oh wells... he will eventually. They say babies and toddlers can pick up on a parents frustration and then use food as a battling ground.

Dex is a great eater, but there are still certain foods that I offer that re doesn't want to eat so I just let him leave it on his plate and don't say anything about it. Currently he loves all veggies and fruits but pickles and raw tomatoes.... but he wont eat breads. So I just keep offering a piece of bread in different ways on his plate and if he takes a bite, great, if not great. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Srbjbex

Quickie to let you know AF arrived, :( :( will update more thoroughly later


----------



## NotNic

Boo, sorry to hear that Bex. I've noticed a teeny bit of spotting, so AF should be here by weds now. (It won't be IB as we didnt dtd around the fertile time). It does mean we are due to ov on New Years Eve / Day. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh, I'm sorry Bex.

Ohhh sounds like a great way to ring in the New Year Nic!! BM!!

I'm just about to start my fertile time. I used to OV between CD13-CD16. I am CD11 so I guess we will start BDing tomorrow - I haven't noticed any fertile CM yet at all. And I don't think I'm going to use OPK's. Just keeping it cool.


----------



## Srbjbex

Gsh time really does fly since I last logged on here, sorry it's been a while girlies, although I assume everyone is busy in the run up to christmas! I'm so excited now, and I think Elliot is picking up on the buzz as he s in a great mood too! 

On Friday Elliot had his last day in the 'chicks nest' room a nursery and in January he will move up to 'Tiny robins'....it was a bit of an emotional moment, can't believe he is moving up already!! 

I was so convinced last month that I was pg, I was gutted when AF came! But I am prib going to ov around new year too nic! Fingers crossed to both of us for then!

Snow, do you reckon you ovd when you expected, did you get much BD in?

Hands, Elliot is also a brilliant eater, but he is a massive carb fan! His favourite meal is pasta and bread! Last night we went out for fish and chips and Elliot are 3 slices of bread before the fish and chips came out haha! He also takes after his daddy and has a very sweet tooth! Oh and it turns out he absolutely LOVES mince pies!! He thinks they are the best thing ever and eats a whole one in about 5 minutes!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray so glad that Elliot is such a great eater too! Such a big boy going into the next room! 

I am CD17 now. I am having some weird things I feel going on so I think I might be OVing today maybe. Which is late for me. So I don't know. I didn't do temping or OPK's. We did manage to BD Friday, Sat and Sun. So we will be in a pretty good position with any of those days. And I have been getting awesome CM - which is a huge deal for me because that was one of the reasons I had the IUI was bc I never had any fertile CM and now here it is. Maybe my body reset itself!

Kellan is super sick. He has RSV. He got it from Daycare. He was diagnosed on Wed. On Saturday, we took him to the emergency room. It sucks. This is horrible. I hate being at work today but hubby is home with him today. His sleep is so bad and he feels lousy. Not mention that his breathing isn't all that great and it's scary. I hope he is better by Christmas. Santa is coming!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Merry Christmas ladies!! Xo


----------



## InHisHands

awww snow that's the pits. Dex got RSV when he was 8 months old. The breathing thing is scary!

Merry Christmas to you all and happy baby dancing to you!


----------



## NotNic

Merry christmas lovelies!! Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Ugh. I just need to come on here and vent. Kellan was also diagnosed with a double ear infection on Monday ontop of the RSV and broncholitis. He is so sick. I feel so bad for him. It's been a really rough week. So we now have ear numbing drops and Amox. I am now sick too - I woke up Christmas Eve feeling yucky. I ended up cancelling Christmas (my grandparents were coming in from SC and my Uncle was driving about 2 hours to my house) bc we are so sick. 

And I think I am OVing now - which is really super late - CD20. I had a glob of EWCM yesterday and today. Which that is all that I'm going off of. My fertile CM really is sticking around for quite awhile so I don't know what is going on with my body to tell you the truth. I've had it for like a week. And I don't want to BD and have hubby to get sick again because he's been battling bronchitis for over a month now too. So it looks like I'm out this cycle bc we haven't BD'd since Monday. So oh well. I'm kinda really bummed but what can I do?

Hope everyone had an amazing Holiday with family and friends.


----------



## InHisHands

At the aquarium and opening up a Christmas present.
 



Attached Files:







17 mo SL731521.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 5









18 mo SL731553.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 6









18 mo SL731554.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snowflakes120

Cute pic Hands! Love Dex's expression in the aquarium pic! 

Happy New Year guys! Hope everyone has a prosperous 2014!

We are doing our Christmas dinner re-do tomorrow with my Grandparents and Uncle! It will be exciting to see everyone!


----------



## InHisHands

I'm glad you guys are getting over your sickness. Have a happy new years!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi All and Happy New Year to everyone!! We are finally back from are various trips, and have had a lovely Christmas and New Year. Elliot has really enjoyed the non-stop socialising - I think he will find next week very boring just with me for company!! 

What with all the visiting we only managed to BD a couple of times this month, although I do think that it was around ov, but not too sure, so i'm not pinning my hopes to much on this month. Nic, did you ov New Years as expected?

Snow - hope your re-do Christmas dinner went well and you were all able to enjoy the yummy food! 

Hands - the pics of Dexter opening up the presents are brilliant! I love the fact every little thing is soe exciting for them at this age, it must be a brilliant world to live in!

We spent New Year in a cottage on a farm in Devon with some friends of ours - Nic, if you are ever looking for a really good family friendly place to go I can highly recommend it - they did animal feeding every morning wth Farmer Simon, and there was a great outdoor and indoor play areas - we loved it and barely left the farm while we were there! 

Some pics.......
 



Attached Files:







437.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3









416.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3









439.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## InHisHands

Oh My WORD!!!! Elliot is soooo big!!!!!!!!!!!! How adorable!


----------



## snowflakes120

Great pics Bex. Sounds like you guys have been plenty busy! Alls it takes is one - so you never know! This just might be your month! 

Nic - Hope all is well - haven't heard from you in a bit! Prolly busy too!

Hands - How's the potty going?

My Xmas re-do was cancelled again. This time my Grandparents cancelled. I was a bit sad about it considering I went out and bought all this food but I will be seeing a good bit of family in about 10 days - we are going to the beach for a night.

On my TTC front. Just waiting on AF - I have no clue what my LP is so I guess any day now. I am assuming I'm like 12/13 dpo. Had a pretty nasty evap yesterday - today was a stark white BFN. 

Hubby's been on a hunting trip on the NC coast since Sunday so I have been caring for Kellan by myself. It's been fun! Oh yea. My sister was stranded at the airport in Philly for a few days and was able to fly here til she can get home in Indianapolis - she leaves tomorrow but it's been nice having her and spending time with her. 

Kellan is close to crawling. Getting so close! And he LOVES his jumperoo!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow- sorry about the redo. That stinks. I'm glad Kellan loves his jumperoo though. Dexter loved his until he learned how to crawl. It was a great investment for me.

I dread taking care of Dexter alone. 24/7 with him is just too much. I obviously can and have done it, but I really hate doing it. Hubby has made a deployment short list. 1 out of the 7 will be deployed again. Oh please don't let it be my hubby!

As far as potty training goes, Dexter has taken a step back, but that's okay and only natural for babies who show interest early on. He will still sit on the potty once a day and sometimes he actually still goes tinkle (about 50 percent of the time) while sitting on it... but other than that, he really doesn't want to go on the potty.

Instead, he is showing more interest in pulling his socks and shoes off, and pulling up his pants... which are skills he needs to learn to potty as well. He also will answer yes or no if we ask him if he is poopy. However, he won't tell us BEFORE he goes.

We are getting closer. I honestly think he will be ready closer to 2yrs of age rather than 3yrs like some kids.

Once he can start telling us BEFORE he goes that he needs to go potty, I will probably give him a week of pull ups... and if all goes well, switch him to cloth training pants as soon as possible.


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone! Sorry I have been reading, just been a bit busy to post. Hands don't worry. Finlay is point blank refusing to sit on the potty for me. He will for daddy but no more peeing. He tells me wee-wee when he's wet, wipes his bottom and points to his bits when we ask him where wee-wee comes from. He can take his trousers off and can just about put them on again if you put them the right way round. I'm planning on taking a week off work, maybe next month and just do an intensive 10 days. I feel like he can do it, but we've been too busy to pay attention to him. He also finds his own wind very funny right now. He says 'uh oh' and chuckles! :D

Bex that place looks great. We did a similar thing the week before Christmas with our friends staying at Spingle Barn, near Bakewell. It was lovely and us girls got a sneaky spa day up there at the University of Buxton Spa. They teach Spa Management, so we were looked after by trainees and I had THE BEST massage ever. £55 for an hour massage, lunch, 2 hours in the spa and a complimentary mini treatment. Bargain!! 

Snow - sorry that you Christmas do-over didnt happen. I hope you get together with your family soon, but how brilliant you got to spend some time with your sister. How's your weather? Is it truly crazy? We've had flooding down here. We nearly didnt make it to my parents on Christmas Day because the flooding closed the motorway near us until lunchtime. The villages around my town lost power 23rd-26th December and some didnt have running water either. The DIY stores were selling all their old BBQs for people needing to cook their Christmas dinner!

I think I actually might have ov'd slightly early. I also have a frozen shoulder right now which was awful over new yrs. I couldn't move new yrs day and driving through gales was pretty frightening. I think more than half of our fences have now come down in the storms this winter. We did dtd on the 2nd, so if I did end up oving later, like I think I did last month I might be lucky. We haven't really put the effort in though. I can honestly say we've timed it right one month since coming off BCP. We definitely are fulfilling the not trying part! Even though I've been off BCP since October I couldn't claim its been 3mths of trying. :doh:

Apart from the not trying bit :) we do have some Finlay news. We now have LOTS more words. Just this week he has got 'Good bye' (not just bye bye), nana (banana), apple, gogurt (yogurt) and a load more names. We also started swimming lessons this week. He seemed to enjoy it. It was pretty hard work for me though! :) Big hugs to you all. Less than 2 mths now til Pancake Day Snow! :happydance:


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - Swimming lessons and words... how awesome is that?!?! Let me know how your 10 day potty training goes. Finlay is only a month older than Dexter and I can't believe he can pull his pants on and off already! Dexter can only pull up the front part of his pants while I pull up the back right now.

We want to start dexter on swimming/tumbling lessons but I think we will wait till he's closer to two. On thing Dexter has shown interest in this past week was art. He loves to paint. This morning he walked over and pointed to one of his pictures that he painted and said. I did this!... which sounded more like I-id-is! It's funny how mommy's know what their kids are saying, even though to the rest of the world it sounds like gibberish.

What all is entailed in the swimming course? Do you think waiting till 2 would be too long?


----------



## NotNic

No 2 isn't too late. A friend of ours who is a swimming instructor said that 18mths would be the earliest he'd recommend for swimming lessons, so 2 would be perfect. We've only had one lesson, but we are both in the teaching pool together and we practice them jumping in to our arms from the side, having them lean back in the pool with us supporting them, practicing kicking, having their chins in the water and a few nursery rhymes where we spin them around and in and out of the water. It only lasted 30mins so was over very quickly but he slept well afterwards! :)

How cute that Dexter says I did this?! I can imagine him being so proud showing you. I never do art with Finlay. Nursery say that he paints but it sounds a bit daunting dealing with all the mess. :)

Finlay still has some problems with his trousers. If the waistband rolls he can't get it over his nappy at the back so I need to help him! :) 

I love this age. His report from nursery said he was counting today. I've been practicing with him and it was great that he was using it. He keeps missing out 3. He says 1 - 2 - Go! :) He has come on so much since Christmas. It's mad!


----------



## Srbjbex

Well, AF arrived this morning :( since we started ttc this time, this AF has really got me and made me feel a bit down in the dumps. I know we haven't been trying that long yet really, but I really don't want it to take ages. 

Any sign of af for you nic?

Sounds like dexter and finlay are coming on leaps and bounds!! They sound like very clever little boys! I am impressed. 

Elliot is now up to about 10 words, plus animal noises so he's doing really well. It's so cute when he babbles at me like he is desperately trying to tell me something!

Swimming sounds good. I take Elliot just be myself once a week and was wondering when he needed to start formal lessons. Nic, what does Finlay wear in terms of flotation? I was thinking of getting Elliot one of those vests?


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - sorry to hear about AF. I remember how heart wrenching those are during ttc. 10 words is a great start for Elliot. I think that's more than dexter when he was at that age. As far as flotation, we do have a vest with flotation cushion in both front and back for dexter. Dex hates being retrained by it, but it makes momma feel better about him being in the water.

Nic - Art really isn't too bad. I bought a cheap vinyl table cloth to cover the surface and an art smock to protect his clothes (actually it's a cheap one dollar cooking apron for kids his age, but same difference). Then I just put two colors out in little plastic jars. And I let him mix the colors and etc. I try to put out two colors that mix to make a new one. Red and yellow = orange when mixed and etc.

Swimming lessons sound great!! I'm so excited that he's getting into it.


----------



## NotNic

Sorry to hear you are out Bex. Coincidentally I got AF Friday evening, so we are in sync again. 

Hands we don't use anything. We are holding and supporting him at all times at swimming lessons. When we've taken him on our own we've used a baby rubber ring thing that he sits in.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about AF ladies. Let's all get BFP's together this cycle! 

Oh, I have thought about swimming classes. Looks like we be waiting a bit. We did Music classes which he loved - plan on starting that back up in a couple months when they do another session.

Hands - I can't wait to start art projects! Sounds like you guys have so much fun together!

Bex - I hear ya about being worried that TTC may take a while. I still have it in back of my mind but am trying to stay positive as much as possible and just hope for the best!

Nic - We didn't get much of bad weather. My parents in Western NY did though - It was just really cold here and windy. Hooray for more words! I am so excited for Pancake day! This will now be a family tradition for us too. 

My mom flies in tomorrow. Our little beach trip is the weekend. And our 7th Anniversary is Monday - Can't believe how fast time has gone by. We are going out for a nice swanky dinner while my mom watches him on Saturday. It will be nice.

I am CD9. Going to start OPK's on Saturday. I was sad last cycle when we miss timed things so at least we will be trying when we are supposed to. I just bought some cheap Wondfo's - hope they work good!

Kellan is now on 100% formula this week. I still have a good amount of milk left but honestly it's been a bit much of mixing it and all. So I have to decide what to do. Since switching he's eating much better with his solids! Eating a great bit now! I am so happy! He's loved almost everything but the carrots/broccoli mix so far! 

TTYL. Gotta get dinner together!


----------



## snowflakes120

Eating blueberries. Thinking of you ladies.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

haven't had a chance to catch up properly but just wanted to pop in and say hi and happy new year :) Hope all the babies and mommies are doing great! miss you guys and hope to be around to chat better now that i'm back at work and a little more settled into the routine I can sneak some pc time here and there :) ttys


----------



## InHisHands

WOWZERS!!!! She's alive! Welcome back Lisette! When you get some time please give us an update on how you and Melina are doing.


Quick update on my end: Dex is sick and wheezing. We are giving him breathing treatments. My brother and his wife finally were able to get pregnant after a year and a half of trying, but she miscarried at 5 1/2 weeks yesterday :( My heart goes out to her.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Lisette! Hope your Holiday's were great. Update when you can. 

Oh Hands - Sounds like Dex had what Kellan had last month. I hope he feels better soon. I know how bad it sucks. And I am so very very sorry for your brother and SIL. I will say a prayer for her tonight.


----------



## Srbjbex

Wow Lisette, hello hello!! Do come back again soon and update us properly!!

Hands - so sorry to hear about your brother and sil. that is such sad news. 

Snow - have you ov'd now and manage to get some good bd in? I will probably ov over the weekend, but not doing opks and we are taking the approach of bd'ing every other day instead. I'm still temping though...I'm too addicted to it to give that up haha! 

In other news, our house sale fell through (boo) so our house is back on the market. Lots of viewings so far and another batch at the weekend, so keeping fingers crossed for another quick sale so we can keep hold of the house that we bought.


----------



## snowflakes120

Omg girls. I got a BFP. I can't believe it! I'm only 10dpo but I wanted to test to see if I could have an adult beverage at a Super Bowl party tonight. Looks like nope I can't! Were in complete shock. Tim and I are both excited but scared bc Kellan is still only 8 months old! We figured it would take a long time again. Anyways, praying for a healthy and happy uneventful 9 months. No real symptoms!! Going to call dr. Tomorrow to see about testing my levels. 

Ps. Kellan is mad man and crawling all over the place like crazy!!! And said dada yesterday!! First word!!


----------



## NotNic

Flipping Nora! That's brilliant news snow! Very, very exciting. Xxxxx


----------



## NotNic

Sorry that wasn't a long post but my battery was about to die and I wanted to share my excitement. :D Sounds like lots of exciting things for you guys right now. There is 17mths between my oh and his brother and they are like best friends. You will cope and if now's the time your body picks then that's the right time for you all. xx

Nothing new to update you on really. A few more words now but that's about it. He is getting good at holding my hand and walking with me, and he is just loving action songs right now. :) Pretty sure there isn't a BFP for me. We managed it twice around the right time, but I have no symptoms apart from being hungry. I honestly feel so okay, that I think even AF will be a surprise. I can't really remember what CD I'm on!! How are you Bex? Is it going to be a double whammy of BFPs? Xx


----------



## InHisHands

WHOOHOOOO I cant believe it! Congrats snow! You'll have to keep us posted on everything. I need some baby drama hahaa


AFM - Words I never thought I would say to my child: Get your finger out of your butt hole!!! :dohh:

Potty training is so much fun.


----------



## Srbjbex

On My goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's soooo amazing Snow. Massive congratulations to you both! What a great way to start the month! You are going to have a lovely age gap. So so so exciting!

AFM I think I am 7 dpo so will be testing on the weekend I think. If I can hold out till Monday that will require some patience. We weren't great at BDing around the right time. I think I ov'd last Monday and we BD'd the Friday and Saturday before that and not since. So I'm no holding my breath this month, but I really really want it happen soon as I don't want Elliot and sibling to be too much more that 2 years apart.

Hands - your quote had me in stiches!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls! Still so shocked and a bit scared. I went to the Dr. yesterday and I have a bladder infection so I am on antibiotics for that. She also agreed to do beta hcg and test my progesterone. So I am hoping to hear those numbers today. I have my 1st scan on Feb. 20th (my one sissy's birthday!) to hopefully see a heartbeat - it seems a bit too early but that is what she wanted so I did it. The miscarriage still is in the back of my head. Doesn't help that I don't have any symptoms - last time I didn;t either but I at least had sore boobs - I don't even have that now! I'm kinda worried but what else is new!!?? I am due October 15, 2014. 

Hands - OMG! 

Bex - Testing soon! Any new news on the house?

Awe Nic - How cute about hand holding. You should enroll him in a music class - we did them with Kellan but I think he was a little too young - Finlay is the perfect age! Yay for more words! 

We're have a very hard time with Kellan eating recently. He is refusing his bottles alot of the time. Pushing them away. I am getting scared bc he's a small guy to begin with. Thin but long. He can't afford to lose weight - he will most likely fall off the chart completely if he does. Ugh.


----------



## snowflakes120

Update: The HCG and progesterone numbers aren't looking all that great. Half as what they were when I was pregnant with Kellan - which would explain my lack of symptoms. I go back tomorrow for another blood test and will see if they double or not. Big sigh. I have a feeling I am in for another miscarriage. I knew this was too easy for us.


----------



## InHisHands

Awww snow :( I will keep you in your prayers and hope for the best.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw snow please stay positive. Every single pregnancy is different. You are in my thoughts today when you go to the docs, and I'm keeping everything crossed that Elliot ends up with a birthday buddy!


----------



## NotNic

Snow, your DPO days are still quite early, so it's not that surprising if your figures are lower. Keep your chin up chicken. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Waiting to hear from you snow. I've been thinking about you all day.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls. I took another test this AM and it is darker than Monday's so I am sure my HCG is going up which is a good sign. Really hope it is doubling like it should. Even though it is half as what it was on the same DPO as Kellan's pregnancy - this one must have just implanted a day later or something. Kellan's was 60 something on 11dpo and this one is 31 at 11dpo as well. But it's the progesterone that is worrying me. It was only 10.4 yesterday - which is pretty low - with Kellan's it was 30. Most want it over 10 and I am just barely hanging by a thread over it. 

I know the nurse said yesterday that the Dr. prolly wants to make sure the HCG is doubling and if it is then she will decide about supplementing with the progesterone. So my numbers should be in tomorrow from today's blood draw. I am hoping she will supplement me. It won't hurt... 

I guess I will have more answers tomorrow. xo


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks for the update. Praying for a healthy sticky bean and for peace.


----------



## NotNic

Keep eating the blueberries snow. It's good for your womb lining. 

It's very definitely possible this one implanted later. Thinking of you again today. xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Definitely thinking of you today snow! Stay positive!:hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Good news girls! HCG went from 31 to 121. More than doubled! Hooray! Scan in exactly 2 weeks - next big hurdle to overcome!

Dr. is supplementing me again with the progesterone so I am super happy about that. I feel much better about being on it. Reassures me at least.


----------



## InHisHands

WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!! That's so amazing Snow! Thank you for updating us. I can't wait to see little kellan's brother or sister. and Elliot just may have a birthday partner!


----------



## NotNic

Brilliant numbers snow!! Yay :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay great news!!! So happy for you snow.

I had a bfn today at 10dpo ...I know it's still early but confirming my hunch that this month is a no for me :( 

That coupled with the fact Elliot is poorly, got a virus thing I think, and still not resold our house means that I'm going through a down patch :(


----------



## InHisHands

Aww Bex. I'm sorry that things are so rough right now. It's hard when the little one is sick and so much is going on. Hang in there. Things will get better.

We too have a house that we can't sell. It is a bit stressful at times. We are okay for right now, but if it doesn't sell in 4 years we will really be hurting. Is renting the house an option in the mean time? That's what we had to resort to.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks so much for the support girls!

I am sorry for the down patch Bex. Keep your chin up girl. They say things happen in 3's - sounds like you got your 3 so things should pick up soon. :)


----------



## NotNic

When are you due AF Bex? Are you definitely out? What's next for you Snow? Are you going to have regular appointments? 

How's the potty training going Hands?

I have the first week in Marg off for potty training boot camp :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - great about having a week of potty training. I am super excited about the 100 days project! I need something like this! I have my 1st ultrasound and an appt on 2/20 - I won't be watched as closely this time bc I'm not with the RE and just my OBGYN. 

Bex - have you tested again? Hope your feeling more up and can enjoy the weekend relaxing. 

Hands - I think the economy is finally making a turn for the better. I hope you can sell soon. We are looking to move in a few years too and are hoping to get at least what we paid for it.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - We actually were going to sell our home back in November. It was valued for 5 more than what we owed... allowing us to list it for that price and not take a hit on closing costs.

Since November our house has decreased in value by 7,500 due to other homes in the area listing and selling their homes for less. Now we are upside down again and are forced to rent it. We currently are looking for renters. Want to move to Georgia? haha

I sure do hope things do get better soon and that by the time you guys move that the market is good in your area.


----------



## NotNic

So you wait awhile for a BFP and then two come along at once.... ;) TBH I thought I was pg as I've had spotting like my IB last time, only this time there was more and some cramping, so I've been putting off testing until I was past CD28 days but those lines were very dark and clear. Still feels a bit of a shock though as I haven't really been trying. I still haven't told OH!! All going well I think my due date will be 14/15th Oct.


----------



## snowflakes120

Omg! Nic! Bump buddies! I am due Oct 15/16. Holy cow! You waited a lot longer than I to test! I'm sure it was a super dark line! How you feeling? Any other symptoms?! So excited for you! 

TMI I had some weird colored discharge so I'm a bit nervous today and plus still don't have any symptoms except a backache which can mean good and bad.

Bex! Your next. Like I said things happen in 3's!!


----------



## NotNic

It was a very dark line! To be honest I couldn't figure out when to test. My cycles haven't been as short this time, but last month was short and the cycle before 32 days! Also I started spotting on Tuesday and I was still getting a tiny bit on Thursday, so I wanted a few days without it to see if it was IB or AF. Since IB was quite late, I suspect I'll be pushed back a few days, so likely to be after you once we've been scanned. (All going well)

I'm having back ache and cramping too Snow an my IB spotting was a mixture of pink and very dark discharge (sorry for tmi) so you could be experiencing the same. I've not really got any other symptoms. I did feel nauseous on Friday am but nothing since. Last time I was fine until 5 days after I tested and then bam the ms hit. I'm really hoping I might escape it this time. How were you with Kellan? I am so excited to be bump buddies! It seems only right since we are birthday buddies, Kellan and Finlay are almost birthday buddies, that these poppy seeds are supposed to share a birthday too! :) xxx

How are you Bex? Xx


----------



## InHisHands

Whoohooo!!! I'm so excited for you guys. What excellent news! I totally want to hear all the details since I can't have anymore. At least not with hubby.. ROTFL

oh my goodness... please don't tell me that you are going to make us wait 9 months to find out what you are going to have again Nic. That was so torturous last time.

I can't believe Kellan and Finlay are going to be big brothers! I guess we will have to wait to find out if the boys will still outnumber the girls on this thread or if the girls will make a come back.


----------



## NotNic

Ah Hands. Sorry to say I don't think we'll find out again :) At least that's what we think atm. If its twins then we will (but I'm praying its not!) I totally couldn't cope with two newborns. I think Finlay will make a great big brother, but I'm a little sad he will have to share me. He's my little mate. :)


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - maybe you'll feel differently when you meet your new little one. I've heard plenty of parents say things along a similar line but find out when their next little one gets there that those feelings and fears go away and their love just grows. Your love will be large enough that it won't feel like you are having to share your time and affection between children. It's just an all encompassing thing.

BTW the whole sharing thing was one thing I was concerned about too before we decided not to have more than 1.


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh wow what amazing news!!! Elliot is going to have another birthday buddy!! Wow that's amazing! So happy for you Nic, and such good string lines too.......maybe it is twins!! Haha!

Sorry to burst the bubble but AF got me on Friday so feb was not so lucky for me this month :( I knew it was coming really, but onwards and upwards and I have stockpiled on blueberries and grape fruit!


----------



## NotNic

Boo Bex! Next month it will happen! Any symptoms now Snow? So far no nausea but I'm already a bit bloated and constipated. I've also got really shaky hands. I don't remember having tummy problems this early but I remember 8/9 weeks was quite bad before. Most of my symptoms didnt register last time as I felt so sick! I think I was blissfully unaware of what was about to hit me. This time I've begun stockpiling home cooked dinners. Finlay's too young to only eat veggie food! Keeping fingers crossed for a healthy bean as it hard not to get ahead of myself.

Hands how's the potty training going? Any news on whether your hubby will need to leave you guys again soon? xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh sorry for AF bex. Super bummer. Next month!

My bloat is outta control at night. I feel huge. And I have the opposite - TMI - I've been getting diarrhea everyday for 7-10 days usually 1st thing in the AM - I had it with Kellan too and lost like 3 pounds. So I am hoping it's a good sign. But still no real obvious symptoms. Not even sore boobs like I had with Kellan. And I haven't had as many twinges/growing pains like I did with Kellan. It's a bit unnerving. I still don't know what to think about it but I guess I will have my answers next Thursday. 

Anyone else enjoying the Olympics? We are watching them a ton!


----------



## NotNic

If you think about it Snow, your uterus only recently had to grow for Kellan so it probably doesn't need to work that hard at making room right now. :D I'm not really achy anymore apart from being bloated! I cant remember how bloated i was at this point before but I'm nearly 10lbs lighter this time. I'm wondering (all going well) if I will show earlier. I also really need to call for a drs appointment. I live in a new area now, and have no idea of the local protocol. I got an early scan last time too. Not sure ill be able to get one here x


----------



## snowflakes120

I hope that's it! I am the biggest worry wart. I swear. If this bloat doesn't calm down - I am for sure not going to be able to hide it super long like I did with Kellan. Good thing its mostly at night. I didn't tell til 16/17 weeks when I had to start wearing maternity. I'm gonna need to go shopping for more flowy tops for sure if all goes well next week to wear. Call for an appt girl - maybe you will get that early US!! 

We are supposed to get an "epic" snow/ice storm today into tomorrow. Daycare was closed for the weather so I had to stay home from work. Tim is in Michigan for work this entire week. It's finally starting to snow out! I don't mind the snow - it's the ice I worry about and they are saying we might lose power. I don't know what I'll do if we do - I might have to see if any friends have power to take us in!


----------



## NotNic

That's scary! The weather is bad here too. 100m/phr winds in some regions and flooding or snow in others. Hope you're all snuggled up! Will Tim be back for valentines day?


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow! That is some serious wind! Stay warm! Daycare is closed tomorrow too! He is supposed to get in at 11:45pm Thursday night but our airport has been having serious delays yesterday, today and most likely tomorrow. So I hoping he will get in when he is supposed to but wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't get in til Friday.


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks Ladies. I think I am just in one of those phases where I feel like nothing seems to be going right at the moment. I know we will get there at some point, but I really do want a 2014 baby and we only have 2 more chance for that. Hey ho.

The storms by us haven't been too bad, it was scarily windy last night, but no where near as bad as it is down south. I really feel for all the people flooded out of their homes, the pictures look awful. 

Snow, sounds like the weather will be matching up to your name. Hope you manage to stay cosy. Its rubbish when OH is away, everything always feels a lot harder! Hopefully he will be home before you know it. 

I have watched quite a bit of the Olympics, I love it too! we might not be the most famous nation for winter sports but its all so good to watch, the slopestyle events have been brilliant. Plus every 4 years I seem to become a massive curling fan!! Haha - we are good at that one!


----------



## InHisHands

hang in tight snow. A tree fell on our house in Georgia, puncturing holes in the roof. We have called the insurance company who thus hired a contractor to come out, but the contractor isn't able to make it to the house due to the ice.

In the meantime, the ice is melting off the roof and coming into our home (renter is showing us pictures) causing the sheet rock to be soaked!

*sighs* I really hope the insurance company pays for it all outside of our deductible.

We live in Arizona (where it is sunny and 74 btw) so it makes it hard for us to do much when we live across country.


----------



## snowflakes120

So bummed girls. Tim's Thursday flight was cancelled. Then he rebooked for today. Cancelled. He has another flight for tomorrow. Fingers crossed. So sad I won't be able to see my Valentine. I have Kellan though!! Haven't worked since Tuesday - its been closed! Weather is bad!

So sorry about the house in GA Hands. Hope things get squared away for you!

Curling is one of my favs too Bex. Reminds me of home. Curling is big in Canada and I grew up right on the border. 

Happy Valentines Ladies!! xo


----------



## NotNic

Sorry to hear the weather has affected you both. Hope Tim makes it home tomorrow and everything is okay with your house Hands. Stupidly I didn't realise Georgia got that cold. In my head its a warm place! :)

I had planned to cook tonight, but the weather caused a huge issue on the roads so I got home late. We're now sat in front of the TV waiting for a pizza! :)

Snow are you still feeling nervous? I am now. I haven't started ms yet and as much as I don't want it I don't think I'll get an early scan, so it would be reassuring. I'm hungry and my back hurts but nothing i can bank on. im Constantly checking the tp every time I go to the bathroom!! Trying to stay positive.

Bex - huge hugs. Things will get better. Snuggle that gorgeous boy of yours and relax. A large glass of wine and an early night and tomorrow will seem brighter. Big hugs xxx


----------



## NotNic

Girls I'm going mad! This morning I talked myself into doing another test. Big mistake! I ended up with one very, thick dark line and one almost non-existent one. Convinced myself that my levels have dropped. Much googling and scrutinising of the box, OH and I find the very thick line is the one that matters! D'oh! And now from googling I find that its because of high hcg levels, grabbing the dye from the control line meaning I'm possibly more pg than I thought or I'm pg with twins. Now I'm stressing about that!! Off to get one of those clearblue digis this afternoon and hoping that I naturally have higher levels. Why can't I leave things be???

Snow - hoping that Tim's flight goes ahead today. It's st be freezing where you are. It's still windy here. It's that scary, witches on broomsticks type of wind! So loud, but at least its bright. Can't wait for winter to be over now. Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Oh hun. I'm sorry that you are feeling like everything isn't going well. Things will turn around. I know they will, they always do. It's always darkest before dawn remember. I agree with Nic. Have that glass of wine and in fact have another one for me! I could really use it this past week. 

Nic - Yesterday, I was feeling pretty positive. Today. Eh. Not so much. So yes, more nervous today. My feelings go back and forth. Kellan woke up in the middle of the night so I was rocking him and I was having some pretty bad cramps. So it worries me. No spotting or anything accompanying it but still bothers me. I wouldn't worry about your lack of ms. Remember every pregnancy is different!! And didn't you find out you got your BFP later than you thought with Finlay. I think you thought you were only 5 weeks but was already actually 6 weeks? Something like that if I remember correctly. So if that was the case, then you didn't start MS closer to the 7 week mark. Which means all would be good right now. I think we both will be ok. We just need to wait it out. Which sucks. I am not patient at all. And at this point, I keep thinking if I get MS, great, if not, nothing new - I never got it with Kellan and he is perfect. My mom and aunts all never had MS so maybe it's in our genes??

I pray that Tim gets home today. I need the help. It's been a really rough week. I am trying my best but it's been so hard. I wish I had family near by to help. I give you lots of credit Hands - I don't know how you did this for so long!! Major props to you!! You are mega Mom!! It doesn't help we haven't left the house since Tuesday. And I honestly could use some adult conversation. Sick of talking to just the baby and dog around the house.


----------



## snowflakes120

We were posting at the same time Nic. Oh awesome about the lines Nic! I stopped testing - I'm afraid I will drive myself crazy analyzing lines and suck. Because that is my personality!! My HCG was always higher than what they considered "normal" with Kellan. I remember at 5 weeks, my HCG was like 5,800 or something like that and normal was like 2,000. I was way over it! All was good!!


----------



## InHisHands

I'm so excited for you girls! I love, loved, LOVED, being pregnant and miss it, though I don't miss the newborn that comes after it.

Dexter is so independent now. He drinks from his own cup, grabs the milk, tea, and etc out of the fridge and hands it to me, takes off his socks, shoes, and shirt, jumps, climbs, runs, and he doesn't need his food chopped up anymore. He even eats apples whole. If I try to chop food up, he throws a fit. He is good at helping momma with the laundry too. He helps carry it into my room and puts it on the bed and he will even sit there and separate the socks out from the rest of the stuff for me. 

I just can't imagine going back to square one... though it would be great to give him a little brother.

Nic - It sounds like you definitely are going to have a sticky bean! YAY! Will they do an ultrasound early on to find out if you have twins or not?

Snow - Hang in there. Tim will be home soon. No adult conversation all day is very tiresome, but that is what phones are for I guess. BTW I'm totally not a mega mom. I was a mom that was on the brink of insanity. I would have never of thought it before, but looking back, I'm pretty sure I had Post Pardon Depression the first 10-11 months. When Tim gets home, he should totally take you guys out on a date and let you be around people again <-- haha.


----------



## NotNic

Hands I've just spotted your signature. Love it!! Xx

I am hopeful that its sticky, but I know just how much can go wrong. Our friends IRL have had a bad run of luck lately with losses, which makes us more aware that things can and do go wrong. I have a drs appointment on Monday and I'll know then whether there's a chance of an early scan or not.

Snow - thank you for your support. Looking back I had ms before my drs appointment, and that was at least 10 days - 2 weeks before my scan, because I got them to push it back by week to increase chances of seeing a heartbeat. I was 7 weeks + some days from that scan but we gained a few more days at the 12 wk scan so I was probably closer to 6wks. I'm cramping too. It feels like tightening of muscles or like I'm bruised. I think its the lack of symptoms that is making me worry which is why I took the test again. I am going to do the digi tomorrow and then I will stop testing (hopefully :) )


----------



## NotNic

Hey everyone. Hope you've had a lovely weekend. Went to the drs this morning and no chance of an early scan. I had to book another appointment with the mw and she does all the referrals for all the scans etc. My first appointment is the 10th March with her. I also couldn't resist a digital test. It came up as 3+ weeks which put me at least 5 weeks so where it should be. I need to just be patient!


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - Hooray for 3+. I'm sure our "little pumpkins" are growing nicely. Boo for no early scan though. 

I'm so super nervous about Thursday. I will be only 6 weeks so I am thinking that a heartbeat is pretty much out of the question as it would be too early. I will be happy with a yolk sac and a fetal pole may or may not be present. I know I asked at my last appt if they would have me come back if there wasn't a heartbeat and they said yes - so I guessing I would go back the following week for a re-check. Which is when I wanted to originally go in at 7 weeks but the Dr. insisted on 6 weeks. I actually had her push it back because she wanted me in today. I said it was way too early and we agreed on 6 weeks. I also remembered a symptom I had before with Kellan - TMI - I would started gagging when I would brush my teeth and I haven't had that at all yet so I am a bit worried today. Only 3 sleeps away. Speaking of sleep. A symptom I had with Kellan and is having again is the super vivid dreams. They are beyond weird. Like you couldn't make this crap up they are so weird. 

Good news is that Tim was able to get in on Saturday. He was home around 10pm but still it was nice to have him home finally! 

Love the new siggy Hands! And I can't believe how grown up and independent Mr. Dex is!!


----------



## Srbjbex

LOVE the new signature Hands! I'm very proud of what we have all achieved, and with that I include our friendship! Over 2 years and still going strong hey! :hugs:

Elliot also loves helping me do the laundry and unload the dishwasher. I am hoping this is something that will last for a long time! Haha! 

Snow - Great news that Tim made it home :happydance: I reckon you have a girl this time Snow and that is maybe why you are having different symptoms. Yep, I'm sure it's a girl for you this time.

Nic, I'm undecided on gender for you yet, I'm edging towards boy though at the moment!

Sorry for being on a bit of a downer last week ladies, I think AF affected me more than I realised. I really appreciate all your kind words, it means a lot.


----------



## NotNic

Bex we know what it's like. That's the great thing about this thread. We all know the disappointment and joy of TTC'ing equally. Are you trying again this month or doing something different? It's funny you think I might be having a boy. I told the dr my fears about feeling mostly normal and having no ms yet (when it struck early before) and she just shrugged and said that maybe Im having a girl this time. At this time
I feel that a girl is more likely (well after a mmc) as I feel so different. I am hungry and I'm starting to get heartburn. I had heartburn before, but that was as the ms was easing off, so not until 9/10 weeks. It's going to be a long wait I fear!


----------



## InHisHands

hmm... I'm team boy all the way. I hope we all have just a bunch of boys... haha


----------



## Srbjbex

Going for the every other day tactic again, but hoping to see it through this time, hopefully neither of us will get I'll this month! Not bothering with the agnus castus or epo this month but having a bowl of grapefruit and blueberries for breakfast every morning! I suspect I'll ov around Friday.


----------



## InHisHands

Sounds like a good plan Bex. My fingers are crossed.

I can't remember... did any one else use OPK's while TTC?


----------



## NotNic

No not this time. I didn't temp either. I tracked EWCM but worked off the assumption that I used to ov CD13-15 which fitted. I think I bd cd13 and cd15 (though maybe it was cd12 and cd14 - I can't remember now!)


----------



## snowflakes120

You girls are funny with your predictions. ;) 

I used OPK's this cycle because I wanted to see if I was OVing the same as before Kellan. I used OPK's previously too. 

FX for EOD method Bex! Hope you guys get that eggy this time?

Is pancake day coming up? It's gotta be soon! 

I'm sorry to be so me, me, me these past few days. Girls, I think I'm going to have an emotional breakdown today. I am so worried about tomorrow. I am so scared and just have a feeling that things aren't progressing properly. Still no concrete symptoms - had a few little ones but they left on Monday and haven't come back. And I did something stupid. Don't even know why. But I tested on a Wondfo cheapie this AM and the line still isn't as dark as the control. I am so worried that my HCG isn't getting higher. Ugh. I just don't know. I am so scared for tomorrow. I really don't want to go through another miscarriage but have a niggling feeling that I might not have a choice. I'm just so worried girls. At least my appt is at 8:30 in the AM so I don't have to suffer all day waiting. I just don't feel all that confident going into the scan tomorrow.


----------



## InHisHands

Aww snow. I wouldn't worry about cheapy tests... I'm sure they just don't have enough die put into them to make real dark lines. It's like buying Rose art crayons instead of Crayola ... 

As far as symptoms go... I remember even on out till 10 weeks I didn't have many symptoms... and I thought for sure I was miscarrying. In fact at 8 weeks, I called my dad up telling him I just KNEW I had miscarried because I had no symptoms anymore and that I couldn't feel the baby. I think our fears magnify things sometimes. Hang in there girl and see what the ultrasound says tomorrow.

I was fortunate enough that I didn't know when either of my ultrasounds were going to happen until I was at the office so I didn't have any of the anxiety when it came to the date approaching.

I'm here for you, and will be waiting to hear an update from you when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## NotNic

I agree with Hands. You can't trust the cheapies. Also when I did that to myself and worried over the FREF OH kept pointing the bit out where it explains that a line is a line and could vary in colour or thickness to the control line. It happens on expensive ones too. Try to stay positive Snow. Maybe this time we aren't supposed to have the same symptoms as before. It doesn't mean it's bad news. Just that we have a different baby. Xxxx

Pancake day is late this year - 4th March. I can't remember the last time it wasn't in February.


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh snow honey I know it's horrible waiting! I don't think anything we can stay will stop you worrying because that's just the mothers instinct in you! BUt as much as you can try and stay positive and remember just because it's different doesn't mean its going wrong. :hugs:

And yep. Pancake day late this year due to a late Easter!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thank you so much ladies. I really do appreciate the support. I don't know what I would do without you girls. 

Boo for late pancake day!! 

Got a good chuckle about the rose vs. crayola crayons Hands. ;)

Hoping for the best and saying prayers for tomorrow. I'll update as soon as I can.


----------



## NotNic

Hope all is going well Snow. xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Just real quick-waiting on Dr. We have a baby with a heartbeat of 117!! Over the moon excited!! Xo


----------



## InHisHands

YAY!!!!! WHOOHOO!!! Congrats Snow! I knew rose art sucked! HAHAHAHA

I'm so happy for you.


----------



## NotNic

Yippee! Fantastic news. Did they tell you how old your pumpkin is? xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls. We are so excited! According to LMP I am 6 weeks 1 day. EDD 10/15/14. Ultrasound measured baby 6 weeks 2 days. ;) They are going with the LMP date though so that is the date! Now hurry up April so I can feel safe out of 1st tri. Think we are going to tell our moms tonight. And tell them to keep the secret til we are ready. Have you told anyone Nic?

Any news on the house Hands?

BDing tonight Bex? OV tomorrow??!! Sending baby dust!!


----------



## InHisHands

yay for the great news! Trick or Treating will be way fun this Halloween. You'll have a toddler on a leash and a baby in a stroller...

As far as the house goes... the insurance will cover the damage, the renters are leaving, and the relator hasn't gotten back to us in 3 weeks and the house still isn't up for rent. It looks like we are going to be eating the mortgage in March.


----------



## NotNic

Not yet Snow. My Dad is back from HK on Saturday a week earlier than expected. I was thinking about telling my parents just before he flew back, when I would be 8wks, but not sure now as I'll only be 7 when he leaves. Apart from feeling tired, I am symptom-less. It's hard not to worry right now plus he'll be back at Easter and I'll have had my scan then. Plus if we tell my parents, we'll have to tell my in laws and its tricky to tell them, and find a time no one else is there!


----------



## Srbjbex

Woop woop great news snow! I am overe the moon for you! :happydance:

Yep. BD tonight! Again! Haha. Thanks for the dust,

In other good news we accepted an offer on our house today so we are officially sold again, hopefully this time it will all work out!


----------



## NotNic

Woohoo. Page 300 of our thread is full of good news! Lots of baby dust to you Bex and congrats on the house! The only way is up for you. :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Thank! 

300 pages, wow! :thumbup:


----------



## NotNic

Officially in bed before Finlay is asleep!! He had a mammoth sleep at nursery and Daddy took him for a drink in a family pub after work, so he did not want to sleep when he got home! Ive been waiting an hour to go to bed!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I had to go to ER super early this AM. I had been up all night vomiting with diarrhea. I think I caught a stomach bug. They diagnosed with severe morning sickness but don't really believe that. I was super dehydrated so they gave me IV fluids and anti-nausea meds. I was also given potassium as it was super low from the diarrhea and vomiting. I am home now but worried that something is wrong with little pumpkin. I have a follow up on Monday with my OB. I'm going to try to see if they will do another ultrasound (don't think they will) to make sure all is well. I'm think it is but I'd like to know for sure. It's been a horrible 24 hours.


----------



## InHisHands

You were worried when you didn't have morning sickness.... and now... you are still worried *chuckles* I love you snow. Hopefully it was just a bug and you'll get to feeling better soon. Praise God for ER's and IVs.

I'm sure big brother Kellan will keep pumpkin safe.


----------



## NotNic

Snow your pumpkin is going to be fine. So many women have severe ms and their babies are fine. Yours will be no different. Sorry to hear you were so ill. That's no fun and you must be exhausted. 

i agree it does sound like a bug but it could well be ms. I thought I had motion sickness last night (I commute by coach) but I couldn't shift it and I kept waking up in the night feeling sick. I'm sneaking off for a nap now. I feel peaky - slightly hungover, so I think this is probably my ms starting too. Not eating dinner last night though was a big mistake! Hope you can rest up today.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls. Def a bug. I took it easy yesterday. Slept a ton and feel nearly 100% already this am. Just praying that Kellan and Tim don't get it and baby is all ok. 

Back to feeling symptomless. Hooray for start of MS for you Nic.


----------



## Srbjbex

Glad you're feeling better snow. Hope you're managing to get lots of rest.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I saw little pumpkins heart beat today so all is well. I think the Dr. was annoyed with me but it gives me piece of mind at least. Now just gotta get through these next 6 weeks or so. 

Bex - Did you OV on Friday? Congrats on the house. Wonderful news. We are deciding on what to do with ours. 

How ya feeling Nic? Crummy? Hope you enjoyed your early night to bed and your nap!

Hands - Eek. 2 mortgages in March. But good news is that at least the insurance is going to cover the damages. 

:flower:


----------



## NotNic

You got to see the heartbeat and that's all that matters Snow. Hope you can now relax. April isn't far away! 

At the risk of jinxing myself I'm not too bad. I was rough Friday night. I don't remember waking up through the night last time, feeling the urge to be sick. I was yuck all of Saturday, but better yesterday and today. I feel a slight tummy wobble but I don't let it get more than that. I think I have (at least now) a milder case of ms this time, plus I know how to handle it which helps. What is weird, is that my ribs hurt already. I'm sure I was past 10wks when rib flare started and it only became painful about 14wksish,


----------



## NotNic

I don't think I have ms anymore. I'm back to being hungry! It makes me nervous that things have stopped being okay. :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - I am back to being perfectly okay too. No real symptoms here either. At all. At this point, I've gotten used to the idea that I feel great - I won't lie and say that I'm still not worried because I am even though I saw the HB - it doesn't mean a guarantee or anything. I too am super hungry and my bloat is completely obnoxious - prolly due to my progesterone supplement. Just remember that all pregnancies are different. And remember that symptoms wax and wane. So you might be saying this now and in a few days - your nausea is back again. And maybe this time it's a girl. Try not to stress. I know it's hard. And I know I need to take my own advice here. We will both get through this - our little pumpkins are just being stubborn non-symptoms babies. ;) Happy 7 weeks. 

Bex - Any symptoms in this 2ww?


----------



## NotNic

Thanks snow. Maybe this time we have girly bundles! Last time I had all day, ongoing sickness so symptoms that come and go are a new thing for me. I shall have to be patient. Did you tell your parents?

Hands - will you find new people straight away for your house in Georgia or do you have to do work instead? 

Lots of dust Bex! Any feelings for this cycle? 

Xx


----------



## Srbjbex

No real tww symptoms yet I don't think. I don't know what I feel about this cycle. We did loads of BDing around the right time, so I am happy with that at least thins month, but I'm also thinking for no reason whatsoever that this month really isn't our month. Temps are ok but not amazing...think the next few days are going to be very telling!


----------



## InHisHands

Fingers crossed for you Bex

I'm totally stalking your symptoms Nic and Snow.. and I can't wait to see ultrasound pics. April/May isn't too far away.

As far as the house goes... it's like a loss cause. The fix the insurance company made on the roof didn't hold, therefore there is more damage in the house. The house had some work to be done BEFORE all of this, but not this has to be taken care of first, then the other work and we have been on our 2nd realtor company in two months... and neither the first, nor this one has put our house up for rent on their page (even before the roof disaster). We keep calling but no one ever answers. I'm so frustrated. The house isn't going anywhere, and our pocket book is just going to shrink because of it.


----------



## snowflakes120

How is the potty training boot camp going Nic? I think this was the week you were taking off. And isn't your booking appt this week or maybe next week. Having a hard time keeping dates straight! How ya feeling? 

Hands - I am so sorry the house is a lost cause. :cry: It sounds like it's been a nightmare. I hope things turn around soon. 

Bex - When are you testing girl??!! No symptoms TWW is a thing for me - it seems!

We got Kellan his first pair of big boy shoes this weekend. He has been standing up on everything and cruising along the coffee table and couch alot. At daycare, they take his socks off and I don't like thinking of him with cold tosies so we got 2 nice pairs of stride rites. He looks so grown up in them. I can't believe how big he's getting. He had his 9 month appt last week. He is a skinny boy - like his mom and dad at 17pds 9oz and only 6th%tile. But taller - like daddy at 29" 70th%tile. :happydance: We had a beautiful day in the low 70's and took Kellan to the park - it was so nice to be out with him. Hoping spring is coming soon! 

I am feeling wonderful still. Just hoping little bean is still ok and growing. I might try to get out the doppler next weekend and give it a try. It is still quite early to find HB but figure it can't hurt to try. If I don't find it, I'll just put it away til the next weekend. 

Pancake day tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotNic

Well remembered about Pancake Day Snow! :) Today is day one of potty training. We've had one proper accident and one during nap time (when he took his nappy off and peed while he was asleep) but this afternoon we've had two proper wees in the potty, so I'm pretty pleased so far. I've basically stripped him to make it easier but he has been telling me or he has gone to get a nappy when he needs to go so I'm really pleased. 

Midwife appt is next Monday at 9.30am. From there they will send off for my scan, which should happen close to the 4th April. All going well, we'll be able to share our news as Easter.

Bex when will you test? Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Good job Finlay!! Sounds like he is picking up pretty good already! I bet you and Hands are excited to not have to pay for as many diapers pretty soon! 

I think my NT scan is on 4/3 at 8:15 - I have it written down at the house. We were thinking of sharing the news around Easter too. I saw some cute Easter Announcements on Pinterest. We did end up telling my Mom, Dad and one of my sisters. I still have to tell my other sister. Hubby told his Mom and her fiance. A friend did call us out on Saturday and we denied it - I felt bad lying but I'm not ready yet and I feel bad bc she has been trying since we started TTC with Kellan.


----------



## InHisHands

Yay for scans and potty training! Snow, Nic - that is less than a month away!!! whoohooo. 

Dex is so not ready to potty train but he is starting to refuse his diapers. I let him run around the house naked this morning. 3 proper pees and 3 dribbles in the toilet. He also had 3 accidents on the floor which he helped to clean.

Not once did he tell me he had to go.. I just had to take him every 20 minutes or so to try and prevent the accidents.

How is Finlay doing today? You are so lucky that he can communicate when he needs to go and that he can hold onto his pee longer. Dexter can run to the toilet when I ask him where pee and poop goes and points in it, but he won't run to it when he actually needs to go. *shrugs* I need for him to make that connection.

Is Finlay still communicating?

Waiting to hear an update Bex.


----------



## NotNic

Happy Pancake Day!! Day 2 of potty training hasn't gone quite so well. This morning he did one wee in the potty but I decided to take him swimming as normal. Big mistake as when we were back he wouldn't sit on the potty for me. All day he kept saying poo-poo (he had quite bad wind), so I tried putting him down for his nap with a nappy on, which he immediately took off. He woke himself up from the nap by wetting himself and he was really upset by it. He kept telling me wet and showing me the bed. He was really inconsolable with the tears. He then had a few more accidents, before miracle I convinced him to sit down for a number two. He was very proud with himself, but 20 mins later he has a loose movement. He shrieked poo and seemed to be quite traumatised by the whole thing. :( I had hoped to move on to pants tomorrow and clothes at the end if the week, but I don't think it's clicking yet. He is certainly telling me sometimes but equally he starts to wee on the floor, and he can stop himself and either not go, or will make it to the potty and finish. Not exactly what we're after. I'm going to keep going though. At the moment he is doing something and if he can be nappy free at home during the day, then at least that's something.


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy belated pancake day everyone!

Unfortunately I celebrated with the arrival of AF :(

Plus I think I have tonsillitis at the moment so not very well at all


----------



## NotNic

Bex, so sorry to hear that AF arrived and you're sick. What rotton luck! Hope you feel better very soon. xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh no Bex. I do hope you feel better soon. And sorry about AF. Boo! That is truly a night that deserves a glass of wine! 

Have you girls heard anything about a 3 day potty training program or something like that? I have no other info - just over heard some friends talking about it a few months ago. I just remember it was 3 day of potty training... I'm sure a google search would bring something up about it. Might help. And I know my cousin used the potty watch for her 2 kids. And it worked for her. 

Pancake night was a success! Kellan LOVED it! I have a bunch of really cute pics. I will have to make a little collage and post it for y'all!! And today was mohawk day at school-I did pretty good I must say and he of course looks adorable!


----------



## InHisHands

So frustrating Nic... I'm sorry. I don't think dexter is ready for the "pressure" of potty training, but I will definitely let him lead. If he wants no diaper, then that's fine by me. I was hoping to potty train like in May and if that didn't work out then again in July or August. 

They say most boys don't potty train till 2.5-3yrs of age... but with such interests I don't know if Dex will wait that long. Who knows, maybe he'll regress and take that long after all.

I'll be thankful when this transition period is over with though. I wonder if Bea potty trained Ariana.

Keep me posted on how Finlay is doing. I'm interested.

Bex - Sorry about AF and being sick. Get well soon. Maybe you'll have a Christmas baby.

Snow - can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## NotNic

Today went MUCH better! 5 wees in the potty today and apart from a small dribble in bed after he woke up - no accidents! We even moved on to wearing pants or pj bottoms this afternoon, and his cousin came round for a play date and he stayed dry. I've been asking him every 30mins or so if he needs a wee or if he wants to try, but I'm not pushing him or making him sit down. Sometimes he says 'try' and then he tries and we don't get anything, but mostly he says no and waits. It's about every 2.5 hrs he says yes and has a proper wee. He is very excited to get to flush the toilet! :)

To be honest I've been a bit naive and didnt do any real research first! I've looked at the 3 day training and a lot of the elements I'm actually doing, though one version I read requires the lo to be naked from the waist down for 3mths afterwards which seems a bit extreme! 

I'm certainly not expecting him to be dry at the end of the week, but if he can be dry at home then that's a massive step towards being fully potty trained. Also he's not even 2 yet, so there isn't that pressure either. I know from friends with older children it can be a bit competitive, and some mums have felt a sense of failure for not having them dry at 2.5yrs / 3yrs. If it doesn't work this week, then we try again later. No big deal. That said I do have in the back of my mind, that potty training when a new baby is about to arrive / has just arrived is a nightmare. Regression is likely, and trying to concentrate my attention on F while juggling a newborn would be difficult. It certainly would be easier if he is ready to be dry before the autumn. 

One other benefit to potty training is the house arrest :) We have done a lot of reading, puzzles and his vocab cards - quality Mummy time. I'm also planning on making scones and decorating plant pots for Mother's Day gifts with him this week. 

Hands - I think it sounds like Dex could do it. I bet as his speech increases he'll be able to tell you and will be trained very quickly. He definitely sounds like a do-er. I'm always amazed how far ahead physically he is, in comparison to F. Especially when F's pretty capable as it is!


----------



## snowflakes120

Will respond tomorrow on computer. I did this quick tonight on the phone.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - how adorable! Thank you for sharing. He is getting so big!

Nic - Thanks for the words of encouragement. Finlay is a month older than Dexter.. so who knows maybe by the beginning of May he will be ready!!! Especially if he has a few hours of nakedness each week (when he wants to).

Gross Motor and cognitive Ability are Dexter's strong points. Verbal and fine motor are his weak points.... though with more art projects, his fine motor is slowly improving,

Finlay is doing amazingly well! It is not common practice in the U.S. to potty train this young. When I tell people about his interests, they shrug me off and tell me not to push him because he's too young. It's frustrating when they give you the "I don't believe you and you are doing your child wrong" look... but I know my child and it is all him. Not me.

I'm very proud of Finlay wearing pj pants today and the mere fact that he can pull his pants up and down. WOW! I'm so jealous that he can tell you when he wants to try and that he can hold his pee for 2 hours! I'm waiting for those signs for dex but like I said, maybe in a month or two he will be where Finlay is at.

Im very proud of our mid august babies. It looks like Kellan wasn't the only one making pancakes this week!!!!


----------



## NotNic

I completely am with you on people judging early potty training. I have told his key worker at nursery, one friend and my side of the family. Nursery and my friend have both tried to tell me, not to expect it to work as he's still young. OH has told work and came home with tales of them all asking why we are doing so early and being negative. So now he isn't being very supportive about training either. Grrr!

21mths isn't very early IMO, its just earlier than most people think they should start. NHS guidelines here reckon that it is unusual for a child to be able to hold their wee before they are 2, but not unheard of. F can do all of the things they list as signs he is ready, so for us it would be silly to wait 6mths. In fact it could be harder to train in 6mths as I know a lot of boys can be lazy with it as they get older and more used to just going in a nappy, rather than having to stop playing to go toilet.

Today we had two accidents. One next to the potty and one when he was eating his breakfast. He was singing wee wee and I thought he was just singing! Oops! We did have a totally dry nap though which is a +ve. He held his wee for 4 hr today!

Hands - what do you do to test / practice Dex's fine motor skills?


----------



## InHisHands

I eye Dexter's fine motor skills throughout the day. A lot also has to do with hand eye coordination which goes right along with fine motor... but this is what I watch for:

1. Stacking Blocks (Our boys should be able to stack 2 to 6 blocks at this age. Dex does 3 accurately but seldom does 4)

2. Eating with fork and spoon

3. Brushing his teeth with little help (can he scrub back and forth? Dex sticks the tooth brush on his tongue and then drops it haha)

4. Removing articles of Clothing

5. Grasping scissors (yes he does have a pair of child safety ones), crayons, paint brushes.

6. Finger painting. Dipping finger in the cup and then onto his paper. You can also watch him pouring water into a container or place a car on its track. Does he miss his target, or does he hit it every time?

7. Scribbling

Things like that. It is easier for me to pick it out sometimes because I'm cross dominate. I do all gross motor right handed and all fine motor left handed... so I realize which actions are considered fine/gross easier. 

Brushing hair, teeth, applying chap stick, writing, eating, zipping, stacking... all of these are fine motor.

If I lost my left hand I would look like a zombie with chapped lips and its pants undone <-- lol


----------



## NotNic

Ah that's so interesting! I was completely ambidextrous until about 7/8 when I learnt to do joined up writing. After that my right hand took over a lot. For the most delicate of fine motor skills (like sewing or putting make up on) there's no way I could use my lefthand, but there are many tasks like sawing or carving meat I prefer to use my left. Making the pancakes the other night it felt wrong to hold the pan with my right hand! I tend to describe it as using the hand that's nearest rather than preferring one side over the other, though occasionally the left handed part of me takes over and I can't work out how to use a can opener! :haha:

Looking at your list I think Finner's is pretty good at fine motor skills. Apart from dressing he can do all of the other things well. Getting dressed still needs practice. He still probably needs work on his gross skills. If its sporty - like throwing, catching, kicking he can do it but he can't jump and he still trips over a lot. I guess being a late-ish walker, he still has catching up to do on his balance. 

It must benefit Dexter hugely having your education background. I'm still winging it (a lot!)


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks ladies. Well I ended up on antibiotics as I was quite poorly with what the doc described as very aggressive tonsillitis, but they have kicked in now and feeling much better! 

Shame about AF, but in a way the tonsillitis distracted me from getting too down about it! All we can do is try again this month! You're right hands, maybe it is a Christmas baby for us! 

Wow Nic is sounds like the potty training is going really well! Good on you and good on Finlay. Ignore everyone else! You can't do right for doing wrong sometimes! I'll be making sure I get plenty of tips from you when it's time to start with Elliot, although that won't be for a while yet. 

Elliot has had a proper word explosion over the last few weeks, his vocab is getting really good. I haven't counted but I think he's probably up to about 50 words now, it's really what he has been working on recently, it's great to be able to have tiny little conversations with him!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - oh so jealous... Dexter's language is more like a cave man HAHAHAHA I cant believe Elliot will be a year and a half before Easter and Ariana will be 2. Wow! They grow up way too fast.

Nic - Any updates on Finlay's potty training? Things going well still?

Snow & Nic - do you plan on getting a second crib for your lil one or switching DS1 out of his crib before the new arrival?

My family is going to take a week long trip in June. I'm struggling whether or not to switch him to a big boy bed so when we go to the hotel we can just sleep on the bed versus dragging his pack and play with us. A part of me is all for it, and a part of me cringes because I've been told that they often give up their naps when they switch and I know with dexter taking 30 minutes or so to calm down for a nap it will be a nightmare to get him down during the day.


----------



## NotNic

Finlay's cot converts into a toddler bed so we're planning on keeping him in that one. We've been thinking about moving him into the top bedroom this summer. It's a bedroom in the loft conversion and is huge. It'll be perfect for a child's bedroom, as they'll be able to stand even in the bits with a slopey ceiling. I think we'll probably convert the bed once he's comfortable being up there. We do have a rocking crib, so all going well we might wait and either buy a new cot or a new furniture set in the sales. Not sure which yet.

Yesterday potty training was bad. Cabin fever hit and we both became irritated and frustrated with it. Today he refused to sit on the potty for Daddy and then had a massive accident during breakfast. To be honest I'd just had enough and decided to put him down for his nap in a nappy. When he woke up though his nappy was bone dry and when I offered him the potty he sat down and did a good wee. I then put him in a nappy and took him out for lunch, shopping and a play in the park. When I changed him at 6.30pm (5hrs later), he'd done only a small wee in his nappy and sat down quite happily on the potty and did a wee for me. Bit of a surprise for me as normally his nappies are pretty big and I never imagined he'd stay quite dry while out. It's kind of thrown me because I was beginning to think he wasn't ready and we should give up and then he proves me wrong. Now decided on a new tactic (which goes against every training tip I've googled this week) and he is going to be potty led at home and nappy for out of the house (with asking him if he wants a wee). It seems like a backwards step to be 100% nappies again, but I think trying to make him dry the whole time isn't right for us. He also needs to get used to using the potty on his own or with other people helping him.

Bex - hope you're feeling better now. Woop woop for Elliot. Such a clever clogs!! We've been doing vocab cards with F, and since getting them its made such a difference. We've got the Usbourne ones from Waterstones and Finlay asks for the cards now. I bet Elliot would love them too.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - Sorry for the crummy day but it seems he made up for it in the end. Sounds like he's really trying hard and doing a really good job. Proud of the little guy! One of my co-workers is quite the same with her hands like you! It truly amazes me as I am so incredibly right handed! Sounds like a great idea on the loft. We are still deciding what to do. We have a 3 bedroom house but the bonus room (room above the garage) can turn into a 4th bedroom. Sounds similar as it has the slopped sided ceiling. We have to have 4 bedrooms as we have so many visitors during the year so we need a guest room. But the bonus room is currently a 2nd family room with a sectional, TV and bookcase. So we don't know where to move that to!! Ugh. So hard. We are still planning to move hopefully next Spring/Summer as long as we have the 20% down payment by then. 

Bex - Happy you are feeling better now with the antibiotics. Hooray for word explosion! Have you guys heard that boys seem to speak later than girls? A co-worker told me that and I never heard it. I hope a Christmas baby is in the cards!

Hands - Hmmm. That is tough call on the beds for Vaca in June. Maybe play it by ear. Could you start with the bed or PNP and then switch if it doesn't seem to work while there? We have a convertible crib. It goes from a crib to toddler bed to a double or queen bed - we bought the coordinating double rails. We also bought the matching 2 dressers as well. So this bedroom set is Kellan's. We will buy the same furniture brand for baby pumpkin as we are so happy with it and the quality.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - I have heard that boys speak later than girls. Dexter's crib converts to a toddler bed as well. I guess I will wait and see what I have peace about.


----------



## NotNic

Hi all, had my mw appointment today. It was super quick. They gave my due date as the 17th Oct (as they didn't adjust for my shorter cycles) and have applied for my scan which I should get a letter about by the weekend hopefully. I wont get an early scan unfortunately. She was very nice but didn't do much. She just asked two A4 sides of questions and attempted to get some blood but failed. They couldn't get any blood out of my right arm after F was born, and it seems that my veins haven't recovered. :( On the upside she's requested more vials of blood when I'm scanned, so I don't need another blood test before then. 

Finlay is ill at the moment and has caught Hand, Foot and Mouth. :( He's been poorly since Saturday night, on and off and he's been so lethargic and whiny that I asked if the dr would see him. I wasn't expecting hfm especially as he's been off nursery for a week as it is. I have no idea where he's got it from. Looks like another week in for us. :(


----------



## Srbjbex

Glad it went well Nic. I always think with these things if it feels like nothing happened then it must be a good sign as they are obviously not worried about you. Hopefully you'll get your scan date through soon. Poor Finlay. My best friends boys both have has HFM recently and even though it was horrible for them, they both recovered pretty quick so fingers crossed he makes a speedy recovery. Lots of mummy cuddles :hugs:

Snow, I've not heard that difference between boys and girls before. Elliot latched into a few key phrases early on ( more, no, all gone, open) and they got him quite far for a long time. It's now the vocabulary has really picked up and you can really see him concentrating on what you are telling him and he tries to copy.

Hands, we have just booked a couple of holidays for later this year. In may we are going to Germany to see my brother and that will be Elliot's first time on a plane....Eeek! Then in June we are going away with my family to Spain! Can't wait! Got a nice villa with its own pool so I think Elliot will love it.


----------



## NotNic

I hope so. We were supposed to meet up with our NCT group on Sunday and meet the first little sister of the group. Officially he is supposed to be infectious for 7 days and Sunday would be day 8, but with a fortnight old baby it feels a bit reckless to go. Also I now have a sore throat....

For our group the one girl we see regularly is soo much further ahead than all the others. She was supposed to be born first and was overdue (in fact both girls were overdue. All the boys were on time or early!) but she has done everything first - crawling, walking, talking in short sentences. She's amazing!


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls, I'm just shattered right about now. My Step Daughter attempted suicide Monday. We've been with her (500 miles away) all week. She is currently in an inpatient facility. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.

She still thinks all of this is a game, but I for one don't want to play. There is just too much at stake.


----------



## NotNic

Oh my Hands. How old is she? Is she still on a main ward for treatment? Thinking of all of you at this difficult time.


----------



## NotNic

Snow - I think we're going to be scanned at practically the same time. My scan is 12.20pm on the 3rd April. I think we're back to 5hrs time difference that week (so 7.20am EST) but there's no way I'll be seen on time after a full morning of scans plus they need to take extra bloods from me which I guess they'll do first. Hoping its a good sign birthday buddy! xx


----------



## InHisHands

She is in a mental facility. She's 15 years old. The issue runs much deeper within and stems from infancy. We are looking towards a sociopathic type diagnoses at this time (though can't be officially labeled till an adult). It's very heart breaking and gives you a sense of hopelessness. Its like giving your kid a death sentence.


----------



## NotNic

Not necessarily Hands. Her not having the right treatment would be. There are plenty of people with the correct diagnosis, medication and treatment who can go on to have fulfilling lives. I know it's hard but stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh Hands! Sending you lots if hugs and support. It must be so upsetting for you and your OH, I think often people don't realise how hard it can be on the family and try and remember that you guys need help and support too. It sounds like she is in the best place and being looked after. x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - I am so sorry to hear about your step daughter. I am sending lots of thoughts and prayers to you guys. I am so sorry. It really sounds like she is in the best place. I agree with Nic that alot of time once the correct diagnosis and treatment has been in place that lots of people continue with normal lives. Please keep us updated on how she is doing. xoxo

That is awesome Nic that we will be simultaneously getting our scans done from across the pond! I am sure we are going to both get great results. Can't wait for us to share our pics! How are you feeling? Still feeling good but exhausted alot. I was excited that I was able to find the HB on my doppler on Wed pretty easily. I had a bit more trouble trying to find it yesterday but found it. 

Is it OV time yet Bex??!!

Kellan enjoyed the St. Patrick's Day parade yesterday!


----------



## Srbjbex

Yes it is! BD time for me!

Nothing much else to report here....house sale plodding along. Aiming for a move date of 16th April....I'm taking that with a pinch of salt!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - how is potty training going? I decided to wait till Dex can go 2 hours and have a dry diaper before really perusing it. I'm glad that Fin can do that. I'm hoping Dex will be able to do it soon too.


----------



## NotNic

It's pretty good at home. Most days if it's just us he doesn't have an accident. He has dry naps and asks to wee first thing. He doesn't ask very often to go in the day though, but will go if you prompt him. We're nowhere near going without a nappy out of the house though, and he has accidents if Daddy is here but he is starting to go on the potty with him so it is improving. F can hold his wee for c.4 hrs now and we had a dry nappy overnight last week. I'm just not sure how to do that final push to being nappy free during the day. I'm hoping nursery might help with this when he returns on Friday. He now has impetigo so hasn't been allowed back yet. Grr!

How's your SD doing? Are you still with her or have you returned home? 

Bex good luck for oving. :babydust: to you! Xxx

Snow I'm feeling okay. I get the occasional wave of nausea but nothing I can't handle. I am eating rubbish though. Lots of sweet and sugary things. My waist is already thickening. I need to watch the snacking! My boobs have grown too. They're now back to my pre-pregnancy size and feel massive in comparison! :) The thing bugging me right now is work. They've been pants and I'm tempted to tell them early. They don't want to let me have the day off for my scan (I've not said its the drs) as they are short on people plus they want me to take holiday instead of parental leave for last week. They've also been interviewing internal people for my job behind my back as they have an issue with the job share. So angry right now!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - sounds like you could use another year off! hahahaha


As for us: We are home. All the tension was causing Dexter not to eat but now that we are home, he is eating again.

My SD is in treatment still. She keeps lying to their psychology team. It's driving her 4 parents nuts. 

Right now she is claiming to have multiple personalities and that she can hear and see things that aren't really there. --- That girl is the same difficult personality all the time! Believe me I wish she had a different one. HAHAHA.


----------



## NotNic

I'm sure they are well used to people trying to deceive them, so theyll soon see through it. As long as she's there, she can't harm herself and that's the main thing! Try not to stress out. There definitely seems to be an attention seeking rather than depressed side to her personality, and even the best liars can't hide everything. Fingers crossed they make a breakthrough soon. 

Poor Dex though. Glad you're back home and he's back where he knows. xx


----------



## InHisHands

Don't feel too bad for Dexter though... Since we were gone for so long, I ended up going to ToysRUs and buying half of his Birthday Presents early so he could play with them since the lobby there had no TV or Toys and the few that I packed wasn't holding his interest anymore. 

Plus for lunch one day, we went to Chucky Cheese so Dex could have a chance to play and us a mental break. Dex loves ride on vehicles and he had a blast.


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - sounds like work are being very unreasonable! Can you just tell them you have a hospital appointment, I think legally they can't ask you what it is for so they wont know its pregnancy (they could assume but that's up to them) because I'm sure you shouldn't have to take holiday for medical appointments - although obviously you would prob need to work before / after your scan.

As for hiring people for your job.....pretty sure that's not allowed! I feel constructive dismissal coming on, and in that case I would be tempted to hold of telling them about baby #2 as long as possible to see what happens. 

Hands- Nic is right, i'm sure the medical professionals looking after your SD know 'every trick in the book' so to speak. All you guys can do really is put your trust in them that they know what is best and support her in whatever way they advise is best. 

Still waiting on ov here, I had really strong ov cramps earlier this week so I was convince I was oving, but yet to have a temp rise :S no idea what is going on this cycle.


----------



## NotNic

I think I put the willies up them (so to speak ;) ) and sent a firmly worded email requesting a meeting and displaying my concern they were interviewing. Had a very long meeting with my support manager who tried to tell me it wasn't an interview and that I was in the loop, but they couldn't contact me as I was out of the office blah, blah, blah. Eventually I got them to admit it would look like an interview to an outsider and that it was unprofessional for me to have to deal with other assistants enquiring about where I was moving to. They also tried to tell me I hadn't told them I was interested (when I had - but only for the mat pay haha!) and we went back and forth over that. We've now left it that I will contact nursery and come up with some 5 day a week flexible, working time proposals for consideration and they would halt all other hiring options for now. I've had a headache all day!

Also because of my email, nothing more has been said about my holiday. I emailed back and said I needed that day and couldn't be flexible. I also emailed and confirmed I had consulted the company's HR leave policy and I would like to take last week as Personal Emergency (at the manager's discretion we're entitled to 5 days paid a yr) :) I've honestly done no real work today! 

Now I'm being taken seriously, I'm going to keep the pregnancy to myself which is why I'd rather take holiday. Its close to 2.5hrs for me to get from my office to the hospital, so not worth my train fare to go to work and OH and I never spend a day together alone. Im planning brunch beforehand! :) As OH put it, pg is my trump card and its even harder for them to discriminate me legally, if I'm pregnant!! 

Fingers crossed for a lucky, squiffy cycle Hun!

Snow - have you thought about when to let work know? x


----------



## Srbjbex

Haha brilliant Nic I love it! You tell them! Are they basically making you work 5 days a week though? I know it's kind of irrelevant due to pregnancy but they don't know that! 

The problem with working 5 days but less hours is you still get the commute each day and I guess you would still have to pay for a full day at nursery, unless you could work a day from home maybe?


----------



## NotNic

That's true, but depending on my hours, I might see if we can pay for a half day with lunch and see if its cheaper to pay the remainder in hours. Lots of number crunching to do! Have your temps raised yet? x


----------



## Srbjbex

Nope grrrrrr.....went down again this morning! I have no idea what is going on. All we can do is stick with the BDing every other day until I see that rise!


----------



## Srbjbex

I've put a link to my chart in my signature - I know you ladies love a chart stalk ;)


----------



## snowflakes120

Remember Bex, us MAT (Mid August Testers) are all about the squiffy cycles. ;) And you know I love a good chart stalk! Just keep up your every other day! My temp would drop before OV so maybe this is it! I really hope this is your cycle!! 

Hands - Glad Dex got to play at Chuck E Cheeses and I'm sure he was thrilled about early B-day presents! Still thinking about your SD - sounds like she is getting the care she needs. 

Sounds like work is being complete jerks Nic! So glad you got to sit them down and get to the bottom of everything though. Sounds like your symptoms and everything is going superb! They better give you off for your scan day! Less than 2 weeks now - I am getting excited to see little baby. Is Finlay's Impetigo gone? Sounds like he is still doing marvelous at the potty. 
Ohhh telling my work. Sigh. I am figuring after Easter with the rest of everyone. I really don't want to tell them - I am about 99% sure I will not be going back (daycare is too expensive for 2 and would therefore make no sense for me to work) and I know they will start asking right away if I am staying or not - even thought it's none of their business, if you ask me. And I really don't know what to say and don't want to lie and such but I don't want to get canned either. I just don't know and I am not looking forward to it at all. Honestly, I think one of the girls is already onto me. She called me out a week or two ago. I denied of course. And I noticed her looking at my stomach today when I stood up - which I must admit - I am getting quite "chubby" (for lack of better words) in my mid-section. It's all bloat. I know it's not baby - baby is only like an olive or something ridiculous like that. I'm wearing lots of flowy tops. I am for sure bigger this time than with Kellan. I guess my body is like oh yea I remember this, I just did it!! 

Tim is going out of town next week for work again. Boo. :cry: They were looking for someone to go to France for 6 months - I told hubby if it was a longer assignment like 2 years that we'd be on the move!! We have lots of busy weekends coming up. Looked at the calendar and we have something to do every weekend til June already!! Starting to think about Kellan's 1st Birthday party already!! Can't believe it!! He is walking with the help of the Fisher Price Activity Walker - it's so cute - he's so proud of himself.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - if you moved to France I would be so excited I think I might actually explode!


----------



## NotNic

Ooh please move to France! I'm 30mins from one of the Eurostar stations and could meet you in Paris for lunch ;) 

In not as bloated as last time but I swear I have a tiny, hard bump already. Definitely not going to be able to hide it until the 20wk scan, except by some miracle! 

You should really check your rights Snow. Your company should have a maternity policy which will tell you when you have to notify them. Legally here you could have a massive bump early and not say a word until the 6mth. So even though its obvious you don't have to inform them for ages. I know the US isn't as fair but it can't hurt to look up on your rights for this and dismissal proceedings. I'm sure it won't come to that.

Walking already?! He'll be doing it on your own in no time! :)


----------



## InHisHands

Maybe Kellan will be an early walker like Dex. Dex was taking his first several independent steps around Kellan's age and was nearly breaking out into a run at 13 months. I so loved him walking early. He sounds like he'll be on the go in no time.

I'm sorry you are going to be on your own again snow. It's no fun and I wouldn't wish it on anyone except for my own hubby... hahahaha

Right now I'm trying to narrow down the Birthday Present list. So many toy options out there! I'm finding a lot of the toys that I want to get Dex have been discontinued and thus finding them has proven to be hard... especially since I don't pay top dollar for anything.


----------



## snowflakes120

Boo! I posted a big long message yesterday! I see it never showed up! Ugh!


----------



## NotNic

Snow - more than a quarter of the way through already. Yippee!!

Hands - any update on your SD? 

Bex - your chart looks squiffy to me! Anything on the opks yet? 

Bea and Lisette - it's been a long time. Hope you are both well. xx


----------



## InHisHands

Nothing other than she will fail school this year and that she's out of the hospital but still playing games. I'm trying to mentally distance myself at the moment and focus on other things. Just too much to take in all at once.


----------



## Srbjbex

Not done opks this month as I think they make me stop BDing too soon. I get the positives and BD then stop for the rest of the month - I suspect that I ov longer after the positives opks then I think. Temps still pathetic though... :(


----------



## InHisHands

awwww Bex... hang in there. You'll get #2. The best thing about TTC is that you can always try again!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ok going to try again!

Oh Bex. Don't get bummed about your temps! I'm sure about you guys but our weather has been so lousy lately. Freezing here! Your room is prolly just colder or something silly like that!

Hands - Awe, I hope she starts to realize soon how much she is hurting those that love her and care about her. I have trouble picking out toys too for Kellan - there are just so many!! He's not taking any independent steps so I think we've got awhile yet! 

Nic - Can't believe that we are 25% done. Almost just a week to go til scan time! I work for a super small company <50 employees so I know that I didn't qualify for FMLA stuff before so I am not expecting too much. At this point, hubby and I have decided to just say that the plan is for me to go back if someone asks. Once it gets to like Sept or something, I will have to say that I won't be going back. Oh well. I need to do what is best for our family. 

One more day til hubby is home. Hooray! Well kinda, he get in at midnight tomorrow night. Tonight is girls night. Taking Kellan with me. Hope he is good. Also, need to lie about why I'm not drinking. Going to say I'm on anti-biotics for a UTI. Hehe. Hubby works for a French company - I think he actually said it's owned by the French Gov't. I don't know though. I asked if there was a chance for England and he said his company is building a new nuclear plant (He works in the nuclear industry as an Electrical Engineer) in Somerset (Is that near either of you?) so there could be a possibility but not a huge one he said. He has told work that we are willing to relocate depending on where and how long. Now would be perfect as Kellan isn't in school. Maybe someday!


----------



## NotNic

Somerset would make a little triangle with Bex about 2hrs to the north and me about 3hrs to the east. It's a nice place to live - lots of green open space and pretty villages. It'll be a proper English experience :) It would be lovely to have you on the same time zone if nothing else. Then we just have to come up with a plan to make Hands and Dex visit! :)

Keep going Bex. Can you remember how long my cycle was with Finlay? Look how well that turned out! Just keep positive and bding!


----------



## Srbjbex

Somerset is a gorgeous part of the country, like Nic said, full of proper english villages! The good thing about the uk is that Everything is relatively close to each other compared to the US! 

Will see if I can get oh to bd again tonight. It is our wedding anniversary afyer all.....!


----------



## Srbjbex

Some famous Somerset things...

Cider, proper English scrumpy, delicious
Glastonbury (huge music festival)
Stonehenge
Cheddar (as in the cheese) 

I know the company you OH works for. It was quite big news here when they announced the investment in the new plant in Somerset . They are a big energy provider here, and one of our clients at work :)


----------



## NotNic

Mmm cider! Ahh I'll miss that in the summer. 

It's a great base for exploring and for holidays. You'd probably be quite close to the sea. A school friend of mine moved from London to Kewstoke, Nth Somerset a few years ago. She loves it and won't move back. It's also not too far from one of my favourite places in the UK - Bath. Great for a quiet weekend away. (Are we selling it yet? :) )

Happy anniversary Bex. Lets hope for an anniversary present you'll remember! :)


----------



## InHisHands

Teehee that shouldn't be too hard Girls... we could just try to get stationed in Germany. haha


----------



## Srbjbex

Oooo yes Germany Hands! My brother moved to Germany about 3 years ago and he loves it and they have no plans to move back. It's such a simpler way of life there. He lives in Nuremberg in Bavaria which is what you think of when you think of stereotypical Germany.....lederhosen, sausages and large beers!


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh my gosh girls I haven't been on for months and I just thought I'd pop in while I have the 2 of them sleeping at the same time for the first time ever ha ha and saw your news Nic and snow that is awesome congratulations.

What will the age gaps be? 

Bex - I'm sorry you are trying and it hasn't happened yet. I hope it happens soon.

Hands - Sorry about your SD it must be very stressful I hope your managing to get some stress free time.

I just read back a couple of pages but good to catch up on the news I have managed to.

We are good. It is super hectic with 2 under 2! Just not enough hours in the day even with the 3 days Ariana is in nursery. 

We are in the middle of the chicken pox which is a nightmare. Ariana has just been back at nursery this week and I have found 3 spots on Leo today argh. Hopefully breastfeeding will help it not be so bad.

So pleased to hear your news and catch up.


----------



## NotNic

Woohoo! Hello stranger :) Sorry to hear about the pox. Hoping it passes quickly for you all. How old is Leo now?

The gap for us will be a maximum of 2yrs 5 mths, which I'm hoping will be manageable. He's already getting a little easier. 

Lovely to hear from you though. What's Leo like? Is he like Ariana? xx


----------



## InHisHands

Bea - I knew a MrsBea once... hahaha

It's great to hear from you. You have to tell us what it is like to go from 1 to 2 kiddos. Does Leo sleep like a dream like Ariana did?

Snow - I'm so excited that I'm going to get to update my signature soon and change your YELLOW to a different color.

Nic - Yours is staying yellow. :brat:


----------



## NotNic

Guessing will give you something to do until October (all going well)! I'm nice like that. :haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - I am loving that possible 7dpo implantation dip on that chart of yours!! ;)

Hands - I am thinking my anamony scan will be mid-May sometime. Right around hubby's birthday and before Kellan's birthday. I can't wait to find out. I don't know why but I am strong girl feelings even though I want a boy. We will see. 

Hey there Mrs. Bea!! Long time no see!! Hope all is well with the kiddos. Hope the chicken pox aren't as bad!! There will be a gap of 17 months between our 2. 

Nic - You getting excited?? How's the potty going?? I cousin is potty training her just turned 2 year old girl and was telling me about how they bring the potty to the park and how it she sets it in her crib. She's like we are just tagging that potty along everywhere. Where Claire goes the potty goes. Hehe. 

You guys have totally sold me on Somerset! Now come on Hubby company and move us. NOW! It sounds awesome. I hope it really becomes a reality. And I hope Hands would be able to get stationed in Germany too! 

I am excited for scan on Thursday but I am nervous too. I just hope baby is healthy. And growing good. 

Saving best news for last. Kellan is saying Mama!! He said it all day yesterday and again this AM. And he is waving bye-bye. Eating his big boy foods good. Using his sippy good too. He's meeting so many milestones lately. Such a happy boy.


----------



## NotNic

Clever boy! Kellan is an Anglophile too. Yesterday was Mothering Sunday in the UK so the perfect day to say mama! :)

Bea and Bex - hope your babies and OH's treated you yesterday. 

I'm feeling a bit excited and a bit apprehensive. 3 more sleeps til the scan, but we probably won't get our NT results until next week. Really noticing I'm not in London anymore :) Just hoping all is well. I'm probably imagining it, but I think I can feel movement. Last time I was 18wks ish before I felt anything and after 20wks before I was sure. It feels different this time, so its probably fluid or blood flow. Or maybe I'm trying to convince myself its okay. :D Do you think girl because you feel different this time? Are you showing yet? I can't wait to make sure its okay and get a due date. I spot on the first day of my cycle so I'm not sure whether to count that as day one for LMP or to adjust for shorter cycles (though I didn't have that many post BCP this time, so maybe my cycles are 28 days now) so my due date could be anything. By dr's LMP its the 17th Oct, but I think 15th is more likely. We shall see.

Hands what's new with Dex?


----------



## InHisHands

Im sure everything is fine girls. Of course I'm team BLUE all the way, but I have a feeling at least one of you will have a girl. *shrugs* I had a gut feeling that I was having a boy the whole pregnancy Snow so you might be on to something though I have known people who swore they were going to have a girl and they ended up with a boy.

Dex played with his poop and smeared it all over his crib and stuffed animals on Sunday --- EWWW hahaha. He is saying more words like door, mess, trash, and etc. He is still sleeping well and healthy. His imaginative play is starting to kick in. He plays with his toy kitchen and adds salt and pepper and stirs the pot. It's so cute.


----------



## Srbjbex

Quick reply on my phone before I get out of bed....I fear af is on its way today judging by the temp dip :( :(


Will post properly later

:(


----------



## Srbjbex

......and there it is...


cry


----------



## NotNic

Bex so sorry. Keep going. It will happen xxx

Hands sounds like Dex is doing great apart from his redecorating skills ;)


----------



## Srbjbex

Sorry for the pity party ladies. Felt rubbish this morning when I woke up but I have just spent £50 on amazon stocking up on pre-natal vitamins, agnus castus, and this time some b-complex vitamins too and to be honest my luteal phase is pretty pathetic!

We had a ....subdued... mothers day. I had booked a restaurant for my family and OH's family to all go out for dinner together but MIL was ill as was my dad and Elliot too so we ended up cancelling and cooking as it wasn't worth trekking into town. 

Bea, I am so pleased to hear you checking in! great to here from you and great to know that you are still out there keeping tabs on us!

Not long till scan day ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Just keep trying Bex... you know you CAN get pregnant... it is just a matter of WHEN.

Elliot will be a big brother, keep your chin up. Remember even with the right timing you still only have 1/20 chance of getting pregnant each month. 5% is lousy odds.


----------



## NotNic

I think something to increase your LP is a great idea Bex. When you said you were out that's the first thing I thought of. Are you still bfing? 

One more sleep Snow!


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe. Bex. Sending hugs girl. The B-Complex should help your LP or more specifically B6 will too. It helped me! Gave me an extra day. And I have heard great things about the Angus Castus helping too!

Oh my Hands. Yucky. We are dealing with the dog having a tummy ache since Saturday. I feel bad hubby has cleaned up poop & puke in her crate and on our comforter (eww!) numerous times. 

Eeeekk. Your right 1 sleep Nic! So anxious. Can't wait to hear what your due date will be!! 

And my mom flies in tomorrow night to visit for the weekend so I am excited to spend time with her too.


----------



## InHisHands

snow does your mom know?


any suggestions on how to get dex in a carseat with only one arm? I slipped on some tile yesterday and landed on my side. I have to wear a sling for a few days. I bruised my muscle and have no upper arm rotation. Praise God I didn't hit my head or break anything.


----------



## NotNic

Poor you Hands. I often tell Finlay to get in like a big boy. I have him on my hip and get him to crawl in and I push his bottom up to help him in. We have a three door and sometimes its easier for him to scramble in. Doing the belt up one handed might be tricky though.

How lovely you get to spend some time with your mum Snow. Does she live far away? I'm feeling very anxious too. I swing from trying to reassuring myself to just feeling like its bad news. I wish I'd already had a scan. :(


----------



## InHisHands

This morning was awful! I tried to tell Dex to climb in and he climb into the front seats instead!!!! UGH! I ended up having to pick him up by one hand yank him to the seat and then take the waste band of his pants and pick him up again to get settled. I was so sore and tired afterwards.

We keep telling him momma has an owie but all he does is smile and laugh. He either is sadistic or he just doesn't get it LOL


----------



## Srbjbex

Scan day!! Good luck snow and nic....cant wait to hear about it!

I dont really have any tips hands other than is there anyway you can avoid the car for a few days? Is getting a bus an option? SuperMarket deliveries? People coming to visit you instead?


----------



## NotNic

Feeling very anxious - bleurgh. Good luck for today Snow. xx

Hands can you put him on your hip and lean him into the
chair? It might be the novelty of being allowed to climb in too. It does wear off!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm anxious too Nic. Thinking if you today! Update when you can and I will do! 

Omg. Hands. Feel better soon! Become superwoman is all I got! I know it would be amazingly hard for me!


----------



## NotNic

Any news Snow? x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope your scan was good Nic. Update!

As for me, things did not turn out well. The NT was high. They got measurements between 2.5 and 3.5. Not good. Therefore, there is an increased risk for chromosomal abnormalities. So we discussed diagnostic testing right away. I did the CVS this AM. And should have the major results (down, trisomies and turners) Monday AM the other less common issues results will come in 2 weeks. Please pray for us. We are both totally distraught and very upset. I am staying home from work today with hubby to rest and I be with my mom tomorrow. I can't pick up Kellan all weekend so I am glad to have extra help here. I am sorry for not a better update. I wish it was better myself.


----------



## InHisHands

awww snow. I will keep your family in my prayers. Keep your chin up sweetheart.

not that this affects your situation any... but when my momma was pregnant with me all the tests showed something was wrong...even the ultrasound! But I came out fine.

As far as carseat solutions - no public transit here...and I can't lean him into the car since the carseat is on the right side (the side I can't hold him on)... however... I will try bribing him with candy in his car seat holder next time and see if he will climb up there... I suppose that is being a supermom .... teehee


----------



## NotNic

Snow I'm very sorry to hear that. It's a very high chance there is nothing wrong. A good friend of mine had very bad results and there was nothing wrong with her little one. Her increased risk was due to her being a slightly older mum which combined with other measurements gave her a distorted risk amount. The NT scan is only an indicator of a possible issue - not a guarantee of one. Rest well honey. I'm sure things are fine xx

Our scan was okay. Little one was doing well, but I've been feeling quite down about the experience. The technician was pleasant enough and the hospital was nice, but they didnt take half the measurements they did when I was pg with F (different hospital) and they didnt measure the heartbeat, nor did I get to hear it. I've also been pushed back two days for my EDD to the 19th Oct (which doesn't make sense with the dates I dtd, or when I usually ov) and I won't get my NT results until next week if its bad news and 2 wks if its fine. I know I should be happy and I am to see baby moving, but I don't feel reassured that things are okay iykwim.


----------



## NotNic

Snow. Sorry to moan. It's unfair of me when you had a stressful day xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw ladies. :hugs: :hugs:

Snow- try and remember that just because there is an increased chance of something doesn't necessarily mean that is definitely going to happen. All you can do is have lots of cuddles with OH and Kellan. I am thinking of you and your family :hugs:

Nic - that's rubbish that you didn't get the same as before. Could you pay for a private scan if that would help put your mind at rest?


----------



## NotNic

Thanks Bex. I've been thinking about having this one at the hospital I went to before, and I think today has definitely made me feel like that's a good idea. I guess if I had the same experience before, I wouldn't be disappointed so I'm trying to concentrate on that and I have to remind myself I'm not in London anymore! 

Most of my issues are to do with my family history, which would be something for the anomaly scan anyway, so probably not worth a private scan right now. I just don't feel reassured that they know as much as they should, so I know that I'm going to be really painful about asking lots of questions at that one to make sure they are looking at everything that has affected my sister. I also compared my notes when I got back today. Last time under the section about maternal history there was a meaty paragraph about me, listing my height / weight / basic health history, cancer history etc. This one it just said Mother's age = 30 (!)

When we queried stuff, she just kept saying that Kings do a lot of research and that's why they take so many measurements, but at Kings the nasal bone was a key indicator for the NT scan (which had to be double checked at my later scan), but here they didnt even look at it. It's things like that, that make me feel they're not as advanced as they should be. My notes don't even say anything about the placenta. If I hadn't asked I wouldn't know it was anterior again. I guess I just need to sit tight and wait for the bloods to come back, keep my fingers crossed that they're okay and focus on my next appointment.

Snow - hope OH is looking after you. 2.5mm - 3.5mm isn't necessarily large. When I've looked before, measurements over 3.5mm were the most concerning and almost all babies with measurements within the range yours is, are fine. Keep positive honey xx


----------



## NotNic

How are you feeling Snow? xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the support girls. I really appreciate it. Don't know what I'd do without you guys to listen to me and be there for me during all these trying times. 

I am doing OK. Hubby and I are just taking it one day at a time. Trying to stay positive and praying. We are both pretty worried ans scared. He cried last night and I can count on one hand how many times I've seen him cry. We are both trying to stay strong for eachother. I really hope the genetic counselor call in the AM with results. It's been a hard and emotional weekend to say the least. I've read a good bit of success stories for our measurements but some bad too so it makes it hard. We are in the 95th %tile to the 99th %tile for measurements so really not all that great. But Perinatologist said we have a 80-90% chance that everything is OK so we are trying to focus on that. I read that 9 of out 10 babies are ok with our measurements so I was happy to read that. Just sucks being in this situation. I have found baby on doppler all weekend. So I think the risk from the CVS for a miscarriage is getting lower and lower as days go on. We were told 1 in 100 to 1 and 200 will have a miscarriage from the diagnostic procedure. 
The part that kinda sucks is that even if the results come back OK, I still have to wait another 2 weeks for the rest of the karotyping. Oh yea, and I didn't even mention that alot of times increased measurements can mean heart issues so I will be going back to Maternal Fetal Medicine at 14, 18 and 24 weeks for additional ultrasounds to watch over baby thoroughly. Baby will also be having a Fetal Electrocardiogram too to check for heart defects. It's all a bit much to take in. 

I'm sorry you weren't happy for with your ultrasound Nic. That stinks! From what I read some Dr's do the nasal bone thing and some don't. I went to the same place and last time they never looked and I asked on Thursday if he saw anything and he said he thought he saw a smaller than normal nasal bone but didn't seem too sure. So I don't know. I think going to the hospital you delivered at would be a great idea - you know what to expect and all. Are you ready for our birthday's coming up soon? I am so not ready to turn 34!! Eeek!!


----------



## NotNic

From research I've done 3/4 children with Down syndrome don't have a visible nasal bone at this scan. A small one, could be much to do with the structure of baby's nose. I don't have much of a bridge and neither does Finlay, and his wasn't visible at his 12wk scan. It's encouraging your dr saw one, however small. Did you have a combined test (with blood results) or just a scan for measurements?

l think regular scans are a good thing. Because of our family history my sister and sister in law have both had additional scans to view their baby's hearts. (I didn't need it because of where I had my scan originally). The more you know the more reassured and if necessary, prepared you'll be.

My grumpiness over the scan in no way compares to what you're going through Snow. Really am sorry to complain the way I did. Keep your chin up and keep listening to pumpkin's heartbeat. Are you still thinking a girl for putting you under all this worry? :) xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Thinking of you today snow and your results! Let us know when you can. We are all here for you! Xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Quick update. The preliminary results (checks for 21, 18 & 13) came back normal! :thumbup: This accounts for 80% of chromosomal issues. And it's a girl :pink:!! Put me down for pink Hands!! 

I will get the full complete chromosome panel and micro-array on DNA in 7-10 days - this is the other 20% of chromosomal issues. It hopefully will be one more thing to cross off the list.

And they are also testing for Noonan Syndrome and those results will take 4 weeks to get back. 

I have my 14 week ultrasound on 4/17 to make sure fluid is not increasing and to start looking at the heart. 

So there you have it. Phew. Thanks for all the support ladies. I <3 U!!


----------



## NotNic

WOO-HOO!!! So flipping pleased Snow! I've been frantically refreshing all afternoon. I'm jumping up and down now! :) xxxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Me too !

soooo happy for you! And my girl prediction was right too!

yay. What great news for a monday!


----------



## NotNic

Ooh you get to think of girl names! Can't wait to hear your suggestions.


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe. The name game again with girls - my hubby is so hard to agree names with! He's sooo picky that man. Maybe I will get the name book out tonight. I am sure it is going to take a long time for us to agree to something!! 

I guess mother intuition is really something Bex!! 

And I meant to say don't worry about groaning Nic. Not in one bit! I am so happy that your LO is nice and strong and healthy! We all need to somewhere to get our feeling out at. And I'm glad we can all do it here and we are all understanding of eachother and help eachother during these times. I am the same way about things. If I expect things to go a certain way and if they don't go that way - I am easily upset. I plan too much in life and get upset when things don't go according to my plan. xo

ps. love the new siggy Nic.


----------



## NotNic

Thank you Snow. It seems very petty to complain though! 

I hear you on the name issue. Strangely this time we have a feeling on what we're having when last time we had no clue. Not sure it'll help us choose though!


----------



## InHisHands

PINK it is!!!!

Congrats on the tests. I'm so glad that you received good news.

My hubby and I could only agree on one girl name. It was a nightmare! I hope you guys can come up with at least one.

BTW I totally think mother intuition is spot on. I just had a feeling from the git go that I was going to have a boy.

Nic... you wanna tell me your guess so I can change your color.... eh??? lol


----------



## Srbjbex

There are a couple of girl names we really like...I Think if we end up having a girl we will end up having an argument as OH is dead set on Poppy and I really would prefer Thea. Only a hypothetical argument at the moment though!

Are you considering irish names again? If so Aoife is a lovely name


----------



## NotNic

Aoife is a lovely name. I really like Neve and Keira too. A friend has just named their new one Caitlin which I think is nice - classic but not too common.

Haha Hands! You and Bex are pretty good at guessing. What are your predictions? ;)


----------



## snowflakes120

I like Aoife - hubby would not be having it. And I don't think the everyday American could pronounce it. 

We looked real quick last night - I like Cassidy so far the most - I think it goes cute with Kellan. I also like Teagan. Hubby likes Ansley and Henley - Which are OK. That is as far as we got last night. 

I like Caitlin but it is my cousin's wife name and my co-worker's daughters name already. :/ 

Nic - I am going with girl for you because your symptoms are so different but that is all I am going off of. Care to share what you and hubby think??!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hmmmm its a tricky one with you nic....nothing is screaming either way whereas with snow I was alwats thinking girl. If I were to put money on it I think you are having another boy. ....yep a brother for finlay I think. 

Other girls names I like (inspired by tv mainly !)..... arya, clara, Edith, matilda


----------



## InHisHands

Nic, can I change your YELLOW to BLUE yet?

Snow, I love Cassidy... Cassie or Casey could be possible nicknames too.

Bex, hubby had the final say on Dexter's first name, so if we had another one I would definitely get the final say. Its only fair... however with me on BC pills and hubby getting snipped... the odds of another one for us is rather slim.


----------



## NotNic

It's very funny that you guys think Blue. Maybe you're both right. OH and I think Pink though but maybe our intuition is totally off. :D I never told OH what I was thinking, but in the car on the way home from the scan he told me he reckons it's a girl because apparently it looks like one :shrug: I don't know about that. I've tried looking at the scan pic to see, but the baby's hands are covering the head in all three pics (I said the technician was rubbish :D). I've been thinking that it might be a girl purely because I feel so different - practically no ms, no food adversions, no strong sense of smell, I'm really tired and look it, and I'm not craving any of the things I did last time. I basically want to eat junk, especially chocolate. I'm half tempted to find out at 20wks because if we feel this strongly it might be worth finding out so a boy isnt such a shock but I'll see how I feel nearer the time. Keep me yellow for now Hands!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhhh. So we girls are divided. We have 2 pink guesses and 2 blue guesses for you Nic. I think you guys def need to find out at 20 weeks!! :haha: And please attach your scan pic!! ;)

Did you by chance get Arya from Game of Thrones, Bex? Hubby and I love that show! Getting close to OV time - another week or so! How's the angus castus going?

Hubby and I decided that this will be the end of our babies. :cry: We were considering 3 but between the issues conceiving Kellan and the stresses of this pregnancy already we have decided that when they are in doing my C-section that I will just have my tubes tied. Plus, I'm not getting any younger. I turn 34 next week. It's sad but it will be for the best in the long run.


----------



## Srbjbex

YEs getting close I think I will probably OV early next week so starting the BDing on Friday and going for every other day again. I feel like a right pill popper at the moment, haha! In the morning I take an agnus castus, evening primrose oil and b-complex then in the evening another agnus castus and evening primrose oil plus a pre-natal vitamin!!

Yes Arya is Game of Thrones!!! My favourite character is Danaerys but that might be a bit too 'out there' for a name, haha! I've only seen the first two series so far though and I love it. Can't wait to get the DVD to see series 3, especially if there is lots more of Jon Snow, yum!! (Clara was in Doctor Who and Edith in Downton Abbey)

That sounds like a landmark decision you have made there Snow. :hug: For the record, I don't think 34 is too old but I completely understand the decision with all of the pain and emotions you have had to go through over the past few years! It sounds like its the right decision for you and OH and you will have a gorgeous little family :)


----------



## NotNic

Snow I agree you're not old! One of the girls in my NCT group has just had her second at 40. That said I think you're making a decision that seems very sensible for you guys, given how stressful things have been for you both. 

I can definitely see the attraction in having the baby period over quickly. Financially it made sense to have a smallish gap between children, rather than wait until F was older. We're definitely not having 4 now. 3 is still a possibility but one that is becoming less likely as time goes on. Two just seems easier iykwim.

Snow have you checked out Nameberry? I loved that site last time.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow, Nic - you both could have girls... but boys will still outnumber the girls on this thread  lol I'm not giving up the fight!

I remember the first time you were pregnant Nic and didn't care what gender because you were going to have more. Has that feeling changed now that you think you might stick with 2?

Snow - You gotta do what's right for you guys. Kellan and Cassidy (presumptuous) will make sure that both of your arms are full of love.

Bex - I'm totally stoked about this TWW


----------



## NotNic

I don't know. I still imagine us having 3, but I think 2 just feels more sensible. Before I would be upset if we couldn't have more than 2, but I don't think I feel like that now. Maybe if this is a boy we might try once more as the possibility of having a girl might be an extra pro for the list, but equally that wouldn't be our sole reason for a third. Also if this is a girl, that won't be a reason to stop either. 3 just seems like a lot of work right now and a decision I won't be rushing! :)

I know I definitely would like a girl, but I've loved being a mum to a boy more than I ever thought I would. Growing up with sisters I had no clue what little boys are like and how they play but I'm loving all of it! Plus I now know what to do with boys, I have all the stuff and I'm excited for Finlay to have a buddy! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - I was using my doppler this AM and don't remember you saying what the HR was for baby. What was yours by chance, did they tell you? It has been pretty accurate going by that method for gender too. I will have to check out nameberry!

So funny Bex, today on NPR they did a piece about how the name Khaleesi is currently more popular than the name Betsy or Nadine. 146 babies were named this in 2012 and only 21 were named Daenerys. ;) Arya was like 800 they said. Season 3 is good- Your going to love it. Season 4 just started on Sunday. Oh yea, I love me some Jon Snow too - he is one hot boy! I just saw a photo shoot on him like 2 weeks ago and I was like holy crap!

I can't believe that I am starting to plan Kellan's 1st birthday party already. Where has the year gone? My little baby is growing up so fast. I think we are going to do a whale theme. 

My MIL flies in tonight and stays til Sunday. Going to be another busy weekend!


----------



## NotNic

They didnt bother to count it :( They just said it sounds fine. I asked as well because I wanted to know. Finlay's was 160 though so he completely messed up the theory! :D Ive been googling the old wives tales and comparing an they weren't very accurate for him! 

A whale theme? How cool! We need to sort Finlay's out too. Just get Easter out I the way first. Do you have any birthday plans? Xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Ooo a whale theme sounds like a great idea! Good thinking snow! And how funny that you heard that report about GoT and names just as we were talking about it! Khaleesi it is then!:haha:

Nic - I know plenty of people who have babies 1 and 2 close together and then a bigger gap before the third. So I reckon once baby#2 is about 3 or 4 years old I can imagine the broodiness for another will kick in again, especially if you always thought about having more and hadn't ruled it out for definite. I am still positive that I want 3 and so is OH but obviously we still have number 2 to work on yet. 

Hands - hopefully this TWW will be a bit better than the last, hoping that the B complex kicks in and does some good at boosting my temps in the luteal phase! you know me I love doing me temps so you will have my chart to stalk :)


----------



## NotNic

Good luck Bex! Will be watching your chart. :dust:


----------



## NotNic

Here you go. I think this is the clearest of the three.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe. Look at the lil' pumpkin! It's a good pic! Not much planned for my birthday. Hubby told me like 2 weeks ago he got me something but won't tell me despite me asking over and over again! :haha: We usually do a dinner and we planned on doing that tomorrow while MIL is in town so we can go without Kellan but I have the worst cold known to man and can't taste anything at the moment so we are going to play it by ear. What about you? 

I'm chart stalking too Bex!

How is your SD doing Hands? Any new news?


----------



## NotNic

Baby has crossed its feet and looks like its doing the Steps 'Tragedy' dance :dohh: We had a fantastic head profile pic at the 12wk scan with F (I'm still a bit bitter :haha:) Perhaps you should go out for ice cream instead or maybe the movies. Do something special the two of you.

My birthday appears to have been downgraded by OH again. :( Months ago he promised to take me and F to the coast on the sunday and do a dinner for the two of us out on the Saturday, but then the kids he coaches end up in a Rugby Cup Final. When we realised they stood a chance of being in the final we swapped our days, and then cancelled it so we would just do dinner and I would see my sisters instead. Now he is being very stroppy about having F for a bit tomorrow, hasn't booked a table for dinner and seems to be a right mizzog. I've gone to bed early because I can't be dealing with his paddy! Bex I hope you're having an early night for a different reason ;)


----------



## InHisHands

She is still failing all her classes and now put a guilt trip on her mom saying because of her punishment she felt like committing suicide so now her mom is afraid to ground her for her grades. Oy veh. Enough about SD... just appears to be a hopeless situation.

Tonight, hubby and I are going to a homeschooling event to learn more about it. Our plan A is a private school, but homeschooling will be plan B.

Have you guys thought about whether you will be sending kiddos to public, private, or home school?


----------



## NotNic

Yep. It will be a local primary school until F is 11 (public). Demand for a good school is tough so we made sure we were in the catchment area for a good one before we bought our house. Plan B is the local Free School
(An independently run school, that doesn't have to follow the syllabus guidelines set by the education authority). At 11 we hope that he will get into a grammar school. There are two fantastic ones in walking distance from our house. To get in he would have to pass a test when he's 10. If he doesn't pass then its the local comprehensive for him, though OH has been doing sport coaching and one of the things he's considering is becoming a sports teacher st a private school. If that does happen then we may consider sending him privately but its not something we can currently afford.


----------



## NotNic

Happy birthday Snow!! Xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands- there is a lovely primary school in our village so elliot will go there until 11. Then we are in the catchment for a very good comprehensive (public) school in solihull so after that he will go there. We were a bit like nic and when we bought our house we bought somewhere where we knew had good schools, and why we are only moving round the corner!. I t means houses are more expensive so I guess you always pay for education one way or another! 

Nic - your little monkey looks fab!

Snow- happy birthday! Hope you get spoilt! Xxxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - Happiest of birthdays too!! That stinks about your coastal weekend getaway but congrats to hubby on making finals! Hopefully he makes it up to you! And I had to look up a few of your British words there! Stroppy, Mizzog & Paddy! Baby Girl had her legs crossed too at her ankles. 

Hands - Hope the homeschooling event went well the other night! We will def be moved out our current home before Kellan starts school. Our main reason for moving is because the assigned public school for our area is horrendous. I could never send him there. Ever. We are saving now for the 20% down payment for a new house. We are hoping to move around Fall of 2015. But we will see. The area we will move to has wonderful highly rated public schools. We have also debated on sending the kids to our private Catholic school. We are pretty sure, they will attend preschool at our Catholic church. 

Bex - Girl, you start BDing yet? How are you feeling this cycle! I see you are doing OPK's this cycle. I'll be watching for your +! I hope this is it and you have a Christmas baby!


----------



## NotNic

Oops, sorry Snow! Mizzog would have been the only one I would have thought you might not know! Didnt even realise the other two were British slang. :doh:

We did end up going out for a nice meal on Saturday and the boys won yesterday. OH told them they had to win otherwise he'd be in big trouble when he got home :haha: The weather has been wonderful here today. I've been enjoying my cup of coffee out in the sunshine, tanning my shins. F and OH got me some beautiful tulips and birthday cake and im opening my cards tonight. It's my mum's birthday today too, so we're celebrating on Easter Sunday with a family meal when we're going to announce our news. I feel this one needs an in the tummy name but I haven't found one yet. Any suggestions?

Hope you are feeling better and are enjoying your day.

Anyone have plans for Easter? Xx


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - not sure if I would be any good on name suggestions. How about Pop? Pip and Pop? hahahaha... seriously don't listen to me. I always called Dexter either "Dexter, Pumpkin, or Buddy" while he was in my tummy.

I'm excited that you are going to share the news. I'm so excited for you. I know a lady at my work who found out if she was going to be having a boy or girl right before easter, so she revealed the gender in only one of the eggs and made her family go on an easter egg hunt. HAHAHA

Snow - Sounds like you guys are making the right move when it comes to the house. Around here, there is only one district and it sucks. Besides hubby hopes to go on a long 1 to 3 year missionary trip at some point with us. - at which point I would have to homeschool. However, I still prefer Dex to go to a private school in the meantime if we can afford it.

Just a few more weeks till you can start feeling Babs Bunny kicking you. How exciting. Have you went out and bought girl things yet?

Bex - I loved using OPKs while trying. I was able to relax a bit more knowing that I wouldn't be missing out.

How does it feel to have a 18 month old? Its a bit of a shocker how quickly they grow.


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - Happy Birthday to you too! Completely forgot you and Snow were the same day!! Oops, sorry chick! Also, I've never heard the word mizzog before either, must be a southern phrase! Haha!! Stroppy and paddy are words I use on a daily basis, mainly to describe Elliot!

Snow - we managed a cheeky BD this morning and before that we were Thursday so yep, we are now fully up and running! No ov cramps yet though so expecting ov to be a bit later this week. 

No major Easter plans. My sis is coming to visit good Friday (and we get to meet her new boyfriend for the first time! exciting!) then I am (annoyingly) on a hen do on Easter sunday. Who organises a hen for Easter Sunday?!?! but that interrupts us doing anything major over the rest of the Easter break. We are going to the spa in Bath so it should be nice and relaxing at least.


----------



## InHisHands

What on earth is a hen do? Please tell me it isn't a chicken hair salon!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hahahaha! Love it hands!

I Think you guys would say bachelorette.....but that might be just what they say in 'friends' etc !


----------



## Srbjbex

In the uk, girls have hen nights and the boys have stag nights as a last night of freedom before getting married. Although realistically they are often a month or so before the wedding!


----------



## NotNic

I feel like we're teaching lots of british-isms this week! Mizzog is a miserable person, being a mizz is someone who is miserable or in a mood and having a mizz on means having a miserable expression on your face! I think it's quite an old phrase :)

I agree Easter Sunday is a strange day for a do. The Spa is lovely though.

Snow how was the rest of your day? 

Good luck Bex!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I am actually feeling quite mizzog at the moment. I did know hen night but I think that Hands has a good creative idea! We do call them bachlorettes and where I grew up we called the boys a stag but here in the South they call it a bachelor party for the guys. 

Hands - That stinks that all the schools aren't that great by you. But it sounds like homeshcooling would be you guys best option - when moves are possible and such. I thought I was feeling things last week but haven't felt anything in awhile so it prolly wasn't baby and likely just gas. Ha! I did buy 1 sleeper at Gap the other day only cause it was on sale but don't have the real excitement like I did with Kellan. I think it is because we are so worried about these tests. I hope I can start to get excited and stuff in a few weeks. I hate to be so down and out about this pregnancy the whole time - I hope so confidence will come back and I can enjoy it a bit. 

Nic - Rest of my day was good. I was able to spend time with the baby. We ordered take out and I fell asleep on the couch at 9 after watching antiques roadshow. Hope you had a good rest of your birthday too. Hmm. Names for little one inside. We are still doing pumpkin. It just kinda stuck with October baby. Easter plans include my grandparents coming in from SC and my uncle from about 2 hrs away in NC. I am cooking but don't really have a menu planned yet - I need to do it soon. I feel so disorganized as to what I am doing these days. I feel like I am just floating around. 

Bex - I see a +!!! Get it girl!! Time to BD through the Easter weekend! Hubby has to catch your Easter egg! A spa day will be nice to relax. Sure could use that! 

We are having horrible times feeding Kellan the past 2 weeks or so. He deliberately hits the spoon. We are having to distract him really bad to get him to eat. He wants to eat but for some reason is hitting the spoon and food goes flying all over the place and he has it all in his hair and just a general mess everywhere. Daycare said yesterday the food was flying on other babies - I feel horrible but visually picturing it makes me laugh. We do a good bit of foods off our plate. So we decided that school will be starting him on their meals. Today is the first day and I am super nervous. We think he is hitting the spoon because he wants more independence and wants to feed himself. It makes sense so onto big boy foods for him. It makes me sad hes growing up so fast. We are thinking about transitioning him from bottles to sippies for his formula bottles soon. And then milk starts at a year. Just so much change and he's getting so big.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - BINGO! You got it girl... he is hitting the spoon because he totally wants to be more independent... Go Kellan! We always gave Dex his own spoon and fork while trying to help feed him with ours if he needed it. Finger foods will be good too for a while. He's letting you know that he's turning the Big 1 soon. It's hard to believe how many changes they go through in a few months around his age. Walking, drinking milk from a cup, and feeding themselves (dex took to dipping sauces at 11 months and he still loves dunking things). It all makes life a lot easier though.. so hang in there through the transition period.

Bex -- forget the hen salon! Stay home with hubby... whoohoooo!!!! hahaha I have never been to a bachelorette party, but I surely can't imagine having one on Easter weekend. Not very good timing at all. Tell hubby that you've hidden an egg and its his turn to find it. 

Snow - I love your easter egg comment. Makes me think of Bex's egg all decorated out in bright pale easter colors. HAHAHA what a visual. It would make it easier to find though, im sure.


Nic - Keep translating for me. I need help. It's like trying to speak to my husband sometimes.. I swear we speak a different language sometimes. He's from deep south Louisiana where they miss speak about every other word. Poor Dexter is going to have a speech impediment. I just know it! hahahaha


AFU - Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. A wild fire broke out in the mountains near our house. It has been burning for 2 days now, about 400 acres destroyed and they haven't been able to contain any of it. Some have already gotten pre evacuation notices. *sighs*

This was the view last night:
 



Attached Files:







brown fire 1.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NotNic

Hands that's very scary and so early in the season. :( Stay safe Hands Family xxx

Off to work today and my tummy is sticking out. Not a bump yet, but not a flat stomach either. Tummy needs to stay contained for a few more weeks! I'm submitting my paperwork for returning full time today starting in 10-ish days. My next appointment is my 16wk which because of bank hols won't happen until I'm 17wks. At that one I get my official paperwork for HR so really hope to hold out that long. I need to chase my next scan date too. After all the stress in my team, and me being pushed into returning FT I'd like to do at least a month FT before I say anything.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands that looks very scary!! I thought the picture looked like a volcano at first! Stay safe please :hugs:

Nic - I'm sure you're not as big as you think you are, I think I look pg all the time now I have my 'mummy tummy' after having Elliot. Plus just remember that no matter how 'obvious' it is, you don't need to say anything at all until much later, they can assume all they like! 

Snow - LOVE your 'Easter egg' comment!!! hehehe, lets hope there's a bit of magic for us in there. We BD'd mon morn, last night, having tonight off, then again on Thursday night is the plan. Come on eggy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh my Hands. Please stay safe - I thought it was a volcano too at first. Check in girl - I am worried about you guys! So glad we got the independence thing right with Kellan I was kinda doubting whether it was that or something else - I am proud of myself! 

I am really worrying about my belly too Nic. It is alot bigger this time for sure. Tim's mom said something about me already showing last week. Ugh. Still hiding at work. I keep wearing the same tops over and over again. And my pants sure are getting tight. I'm not sure how much more I can hide this. I'm still not ready to tell - we're still debating on Easter but my body seems to have other plans. I can totally understand you wanting to hide it with your explanation of working for a month full time. 

Bex - Your BD schedule sounds great! All crossables are crossed! I'll be chart stalking you!

Kellan did great with his food yesterday at school. He thoroughly enjoyed pancakes, chicken strips, apple slices and pineapple and some other stuff I can't remember! They said the pineapple was his favorite. And we got notice that he moving up to the next classroom on May 19th. 

Oh, I got results for another test - normal. One more to cross off list. This was to test all the chromosomes. I should get the 3rd test (testing DNA) back this week sometime. Tomorrow is the ultrasound to re-check fluid and start looking at the heart. 

P.S. Someone needs to come to NC and pry these Birthday Cake Oreo's from my hands.


----------



## NotNic

Woop woop Bex. Seems like you're ovulating in perfect time and slightly earlier this month. Great news! 

I can still wear all my old clothes and they're not tight yet, but I'd actually got a bit skinny in places after going back to work (I think not being at home with a pack of biscuits probably helped!). People used to comment quite a bit about it, which makes me think that they'll notice sooner that I'm filling out. I'm very aware they've been looking at my stomach for months. I'm wearing dresses with draping and skater skirts so the movement stops them looking too closely. My mum said that she's noticed that my hips are bigger, and my waist has definitely thickened but it isn't obvious to anyone who doesn't know. I'm just hoping that I can keep it to myself for the next few weeks and if people start to suspect they'll think I'm about 8-10wks and are waiting for my scan. But like you said Bex, even if its obvious I don't have to admit anything!

Hands - hope you're staying safe. Update us please. We're worried xx

Snow - I can't help you with the Oreo cake I'm afraid, unless you need help finishing! :) Im mad about chocolate at the moment. I had a big slice of chocolate birthday cake before I left the house this morning!! Boy or girl, this baby has a sweet tooth!


----------



## InHisHands

Hey all... As of Tuesday evening the fire was classed as a class 1 fire which means they sent teams in nationally. Currently 408 fire fighters fighting it. Bad news: The fire isn't contained yet. Good News: It appears to be burning itself out. It has shrink in size from 366 acres to 244. It is currently "stuck" in a canyon 5 miles away.


----------



## Srbjbex

Well lets hope it stays stuck Hands! I hope you still manage to enjoy your Easter weekend. 

Hands / Snow - need to ask you a question. We were chatting at work randomly about how hot tea should be, and someone said American tea is never hot enough, and that's because you guys don't really have kettles as standard kitchen items, and that you heat the water in the microwave to make a cup of tea!! Is that right?!?! I don't believe him. I would give up my toaster, microwave, slowcooker way before my kettle if we were ranking kitchen appliances!


Lots of BDing for me this weekend....excited that my chart actually looks in decent shape for once!!


----------



## NotNic

Haha Bex. I think they do, but their voltage is lower than ours so I don't think it heats up as quickly or as hot as ours do. I also think a lot of people have stove top kettles instead. I know when I took my UK GHDs to NY they didnt straighten my hair properly because they didnt heat up as hot as they would do back home. My mum's hairdryer kept shorting the fuse too!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - So happy for an update from you. I hope it continues to be contained in the canyon and doesn't closer! 

Bex - It's true. *blushing* I only pull out my kettle when company comes to stay overnight and am making tea for multiple people for breakfast. And I honestly don't remember my mom ever owning a kettle growing up. Which is probably unfathomable to you guys! If I am making tea for just me - I do heat the water up in the microwave. I have always been a big tea drinker - I had quite the obsession for awhile. And everyone at work knows to come to me for tea because my desk is always stocked. At work, we have a coffee machine that has a hot water spout that I use. Hubby got me lots of teas from Teavana for Christmas but I haven't drank any since BFP because a few are herbal and I don't know what is ok and not in pregnancy. Anyways, speaking of tea, what is a good authentic British tea brand? Maybe I'll try to find some here in the US and give it a try. I like milk and sugar in my tea. How do you guys like yours? I need a lesson on proper tea drinking. ;) 

And I love your temp drop. Def BD tonight!! 

Nic - Another reason I am going to say girl - sweet tooth! Sounds like you can def keep your secret a secret for a few more weeks!

I am editing to add my tea kettle is for the stove. I have never seen one here that plugs in. I'd have to ask hubby about our voltage - he's the electrical engineer after all!! But I think it's 120 or 220 or something like that.

edited again to say it looks like I can buy a plug in tea kettle. Is that what you guys use? Maybe I need to get one!!


----------



## NotNic

Yup we have an electric one. I probably use it 10 times a day! I use it for hot drinks, hot water for cooking vegetables, pasta, rice, making quick stocks or instant gravy. I use water straight from the kettle to sterilise or rinse teats or dummy's and to help soak cooking dishes. I too would be lost without it! Personally I really like Yorkshire Tea (but their decaf is horrible) and I buy it loose leaf and in tea bags. I like PG Tips decaf and Twinnings is quite a well known tea brand here (they have some stand alone stores) and they would do something for everyone. I'm a breakfast tea kind of girl but I do like Assam too. Where I live 'Tea Bars' (like trendy coffee shops ) are getting popular and Tea Shops / Tea Rooms are very vintage chic with huge slabs of cake and tea in mismatched china. A lot of pregnant girls here drink Roobush which you might like if you enjoy herbal teas. It's a bit flowery for me.

Habds - Glad to hear the fire is containing itself, keep safe xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hmmm. You are def convincing me to get an electric kettle now! Those are alot of great uses!
I have seen PG here in the grocery store. I will have to pick up a box! I want to go to a Tea Bar!! That sounds awesome!! 
Roobios like this Nic? I have this one at work!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Srbjbex

Yep ditto what nic said for all those uses! First thing I do normally when I cook is boil the kettle. I had no idea a kettle was such a british thing! Tea wise Twinings is the best I think. I'm an earl grey girl really and twinings do a lovely decaf earl grey.


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh and if it is earl grey then I have it black. Normal tea I would have just with milk


----------



## NotNic

That's the one. Couldn't think how to spell it! And I spelt Twinings wrong. Oops!


----------



## InHisHands

Don't shun me, but I'm not a big tea drinker at all. Cold southern sweet tea is always good in the summer though. If I do drink hot tea, often times I put water in the coffee maker and let it warm the water up and then poor the water into a glass... that way I can make tea, hot chocolate, and etc with it. I suppose that's about the same as a kettle.

But my dear Brit friends, just as you think it is weird that we heat up water in the microwave, we think its weird that you call underwear "pants" over there. I would never make it over in England because every time I would mention my pants everyone would break out laughing. SO NOT FUNNY. 

Nic - I know you have all the myth signs for a girl... and that may be the case...but "Pop" might still be a boy so it would be best for you to find out early :D

As For Dex - He finally outgrew his 2Ts and is onto 3Ts. What a sad moment. He also is hitting his language explosion. He keeps repeating odd words that I say. For instance: Last night I was getting him ready for his bath and said "Hold on Dex, I need to google something" and he kept repeating "GOOGLE" all throughout bathtime.

We are thinking about taking Dex to the Zoo tomorrow.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just saw this ad on tv and thought of you hands. Its a hen do kinda!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KhWHEnDw43w


----------



## InHisHands

I love it snow! That's the type of hen do I'm talking about! Bex... be sure to bring some hair gel for your hen this weekend.


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy Easter all! X


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls... question/concern:

Dex just hit a huge growth spurt. I finally measured him and he grew 1/2 inch last week (2.5cm). Phew!... but it got me thinking. At 1 years old, he measured 31.5 inches (80cm) which put him in the 80th percentile. Now at 33.25 inches (84 cm) he is considered in the 25th percentile. What happened? Why isn't he growing at the same rate as before?

His weight also went from the 80th percentile to the 40th percentile. I don't understand how a kid can go from one of the tallest to one of the shortest when puberty isn't involved.


----------



## NotNic

Finlay "dropped" from the 75th percentile to the 25th at 18mths. Except of course he didnt drop he just wasn't having the consistent growth spurts he was having for the first 12mths. Dexter is definitely a big boy but rather than him having consistent, constant growth he is probably doing a huge growth spurt like Finlay does. On those charts they imagine that they grow consistently, so at the point he's measured he might be the same height as a 25th percentile baby but in two weeks several cms bigger! At Christmas Finlay could still fit in some 9-12mth jumpers. 4 mths on he is wearing age 2 ones! Most of his current clothes are 18-24mths and they fit perfectly so we are buying 2-3 for the next period. All of a sudden he looks big again though he's officially average, but his spurts have been huge. If they have spurts 'ahead of schedule' they appear bigger than perhaps they are meant to. Dexter is probably more active than a lot of children his age too, so he is naturally lighter, as they will be when their physical achievements catch up with him.


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy belated Easter ladies! What a whirlwind of a holiday I had! I had 10 people and it was an awesome day! Hope everyday had a wonderful day too. 

I don't know much about growth much past where we are. I know my coworker said that growth slows after the 1st year. Kellan has remained in and around 70th %tile for height but we have had issues with his weight for a long time. He dropped from 20th %tile to like 3rd %tile back around August/Sept. We are still fortifying his formula to be higher calorie. He has continued to stay in the 6th %tile since then. We just say he will be tall and skinny like his daddy. 

I see your temp raise Bex! Looks like you are def officially in the 2ww! How was the hen do?

I know I didn't update you guys yet but I got results from test #3 and it was normal - this was testing all the DNA. So yay! Also, had ultrasound on Thursday and fluid is "looking good". They did a level 2 ultrasound so they checked all sort of things. The heart is currently showing no serious defects that would require surgery. Head is measuring good, saw the kidneys. spine, brain, fingers. They measured femur and humor (whatever that arm bone is) and they measured a bit on the small side (a few days behind) but I am small (5' tall) so not surprised. The stomach is big which I am attributing to hubby huge appetite! I go back on May 15th for another level 2 ultrasound to continue to check baby. And I should get the results from the 4th and final result in early May. 

Kellan is doing great with his table food! He ate everything we had for Easter. So proud of my big boy!


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks Nic... Dexter always appears huge to me, but I suppose a lot of that is his "take life by the horns" personality. It had just dawn on me that my little boy hadn't grown much this year. Perhaps he'll have several 1/2 inch growth spurts soon. hahaha

It's hard to believe that Finlay will be 2 and Kellan will be 1 in about a month! Where does all the time go?

I know personally, as Dexter gets older he gets easier to deal with (despite the terrible 2's). Does anyone else feel this way?

Snow - Great for table foods and what an amazing relief to know that your tests are coming back normal! Yay.... I hope you can finally start to relax and enjoy your lil girl. Have you thought about a nursery theme yet?


----------



## Srbjbex

Well...Not quite the easter we had planned here as elliot has chicken pox! He's covered in so many spots bless him but not bothering him too much so far....he's being a real trooper. Now we are just waiting for the itching to begin! 

I did still go on the hen do which was nice...and very tame by hen do standards but that suited me fine. 

Hands - elliot is a real shorty and I often worry about his growth. He's always been around the 25th centile for height, and in particular has very short legs. I think hes just destined to be short as some are. Dexters obviously eating well so im sure you dont have too much to worry about....these things aren't linear like the charts would have you believe, and maybe as he approaches 2 he has found his natural height and weight?

Snow - great news on the results :)

Temps not looking great....need a better rise than what I have had so far! Warm thoughts please ladies!


----------



## NotNic

Yay for Kellan eating well. I loved that F could feed himself early. Made life much easier. :) Great news on your results too. I don't have a scan date yet, but I'm expecting it around F's birthday.

Poor Elliot Bex. Bicarbonate of soda baths and a bottle of piriton for him! On the upside it's much better for you that he has it now, and before number 2 arrives. Having two babies scratching and being upset would be horrible. It's the right time of year too. We had outbreaks of chicken pox down where I am for the last month or so. Hope his case is mild and eases quickly. Fingers crossed for a higher rise Bex, but its going in the right direction so keep positive. Do you feel anything?

Afm - Easter was busy. We told our siblings on Sunday, and our FIL insisted OH told his best friend on Monday, because he wanted to tell people on Monday! Made me very pissed off! Luckily OH managed to convince him not to say anything because work still hasnt confirmed my new contract and we want to change our mortgage and a full time salary would really help us. Also found out that two couples we know are expecting similar time to us. The three of us all were pregnant together last time. One had a boy in April and she is due late Oct this time, and the other had her son the weekend after F and is due two weeks before me this time! Very spooky we should be having babies together again.


----------



## NotNic

Moving in the right direction Bex! :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Slow and steady hey!


----------



## snowflakes120

Liking that raise Bex. Warm thoughts are headed over the pond to ya! Poor Elliot having chicken pox. Hope its a short case for all!

Hands - Maybe Dex just grows a bunch all at one time! He saves up his spurts and bam- grows. We haven't thought of any themes for pumpkin's room. The room we will be using is currently our guest room. I am sad that we will no longer have a official guest room anymore - a main reason we need to move! We plan to go furniture shopping after Memorial day. And we have no clue where we are going to put the furniture that is currently in there! The room is like a paper bag brown - Tim doesn't want to repaint. Boo! Can you think of any nice accent colors that would go with that?

Nic - Hooray for telling - I bet everyone is so excited for you guys! We told family. Still keeping secret from work and friends. I think I will have to tell friends because we have a wedding to go to May 3rd - the no drinking is going to be obvious. Probably tell work around that same time too. That is awesome that you have some PG buddies again. The 2 girls that were due 2 weeks after me are both done. 

We had a bit of a scare last night. Kellan has yet another cold - only his millionth since being at daycare. And he had a slight fever. The past 2 nights he had problems sleeping so we were up alot with him. So we figured we'd give him some Advil to help with the fever and let him get a good nights rest. Hubby grabbed the wrong medicine dropper and Kellan got a double dose of Advil. Supposed to get 1.25ml and Tim accidentally gave him 2.5ml. Ugh. Had to call poison control and they said more than likely everything would be fine and it was. But holy scary.


----------



## NotNic

Pale pink actually works well with brown especially if you lift it with white or cream wood. All is not lost!

Anyone else have a problem with night times? Second night in a row Finlay has been clingy screaming 'mummy'. Last night he didnt sleep until 10pm. Tonight I'm at an hour and counting. I spent 20mins singing to him and we are now on the iPhone version of the song. On repeat. For 30mins and counting....


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh no nic is he asleep now? We had about a week of it with elliot a couple of weeks ago and I put it down to 18month sleep regression. Do you know if there is a 2 year regression? Hang on in There. .its so strange when it comes out of nowhere but hell probably do it for a few days then go back to normal. 

Snow- how about a duck egg blue? Or mint greens. Im picturing a sort of woodland type scene with duck egg blue trees with green leaves and pink owls!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh poor you and poor Finlay. Do you think he teething and in pain? Do you have anything to put on the gums to maybe relieve his pain? I really don't know what to say. Kellan only has issues sleeping if he's overtired or sick. We just rock and rock in the glider. Singing or talking to him softly works sometimes. He was not going to back to sleep 2 nights ago so we actually ended up putting him in bed with us. We haven't done that since he was mega little. He was just a mess and wouldn't calm down no matter what. Sorry I'm of no help!

I'm liking both of you girls ideas for the room!!! 

I got an email from a girl today with the name Kaylea. I liked it so I texted it to Tim And we both actually liked it. It is on the list now.


----------



## Srbjbex

Now I'm having fun looking on pinterest....


https://www.pinterest.com/smashlee310/baby-girl-owl-nursery/


----------



## Srbjbex

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00CD7QYLW?pc_redir=1398200074&robot_redir=1


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - google image search "nursery ideas for brown walls" There are some cute ideas out there. Nic is right.. white furniture and pale pink or dark wood with bold pink and white accents look great. Also just using different shades of brown looks good. There was a picture on google where someone did this with different colored stars. Real neat looking. I noticed a lot use the theme of woods/birds/nature. I saw one with a really cute dandelion stenciled onto the wall. Check them out.

Nic - Bedtime is always a mess around here. Not so much going to sleep once he is in his crib, due to the fact that we just simply don't go back in. He can cry as much as he wants... he typically only fusses for 5 min or less now days but every now and then it takes him 30 min to fuss himself back to sleep.

Out major issue is that he only wants MEME (momma) and won't let daddy give him a bath. He runs and clings to me as if dad is a monster. He fights dad on everything. I would do his bath but I typically take that time to clean dishes, do laundry, take out trash, and clean up toys, and etc. Dad just doesn't ever seem to do these chores right otherwise we would just switch. It is always a battle to get him into the tub. Once in the tub he presses buttons, but isn't nearly as bad. He just simply FREAKS out at the idea of being without his momma.

Our major issue right now out of all things is: Disrespect.

Dexter learned two days ago the phrase "LET GO" and so now during diaper changes when we got a hold of his legs he tries to pry our fingers off and screams LET GO at us.

Last night when I was cooking supper he came in, expressing that he was hungry. I told him that supper would be done in a few minutes. Go play. He pushed me in the direction of the stove and said "GO"

Regardless to say my hubby and I are trying to get a handle on things before they get out of control. He gets yelled at with the finger in the face, he gets spanked, and even today I had to take his security blanket (Ollie the octopus) away as he screamed LET GO at me while I was giving Ollie his Naptime kiss, and tried to snatch Ollie from me.

Any suggestions? I hate to think it, but I'm wondering if this isn't terrible 2's kicking in?


----------



## NotNic

He was asleep a bit before 9. 90min bedtime is not on!! He has become extremely pro-mummy right now for some reason which is making this worse. He definitely wanted to get out of the cot, and when he realised that wasn't happening, he couldn't cope with me leaving. Once I managed to calm him down it took 30mins to work up to being outside his room. I am exhausted! Daddy's turn tomorrow!

Hands it's a lot to do with Dex realising how useful and powerful words are. All good milestone steps as are tantrums. Tantrums are very important for development. 'Let go' is about him expressing his independence and demanding control. Also by reacting to the phrase you've made it powerful and even more attractive to use. Try not to react too much to the phrase. Ask him not to shout please Dex, and keep calm. Explain to him why you can't 'let go' and try to redirect. Do not let him see it annoys you. Toddlers are clever things. They know exactly how to push buttons! :) Shouting doesn't work for F so we have to use a calmer voice or a very stern one. We also give him options. One that so far is working well is counting to 5. I warn him that he needs to do something. If he doesn't then I tell him I'm going to count to 5 and he needs to choose to sit down on his own (or whatever it is) by the time I get to 5. If he doesn't I will come and make him to do it. A few times of me sticking to my word and reacting at 5 means that a lot of the time for general disobedience, he starts behaving and listening before I get to 4! As he's doing it on his own steam (and decided to do it himself) he thinks he's won when I know I have! Good luck :)


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks. I'm going to need it, as we all are as we hit this stage of development. After nap today, has only said "LET GO" one more time and I told him remember you can't say that to momma and he stopped as I expressed his options.

I'm really hoping the punishment was severe enough to get through his head that it isn't okay to try to boss momma around. That's all I want... is for him to understand that the behavior is unacceptable.

He's done much better today after the harsh punishment of losing his security blanket for naptime. About the hardest thing I had to do to be honest since I know it means sooooo much to him. I hated doing that but I needed to stand firm and make a statement.

Im hoping it will pay off tomorrow too, but we will see. I know I shouldn't let it get under my skin but disrespect towards adults is a pet peeve of mine... but so is someone tapping me when they want something. HAHA Im gonna need to get a grip on those things in the next few years.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow girls. I am not looking forward to the age the boys are at now! Sounds like a test of patience - which I think I am slowly gaining. I am quite impatient!

Y'all had me looking on Pinterest and Project Nursery last night. I figured out a theme. Shabby Chic! So that is what we will be doing. Tim said OK! Even found some bedding I like but the color I want is no longer in stock online so I am going to call the store on lunch and see if they have it there. Going to incorporate some blush pink, pink, and a pale blue with the brown walls. The only problem I may run into is that most the rooms I look at have white furniture and I am afraid it is too trendy and be out of style in 10-15 years and we plan on buying furniture that will keep forever. But the white just looks so good with the shabby chic stuff.


----------



## Srbjbex

I would go with the white if that goes well . A lot of nursery furniture in the uk is white so you are just channelling your inner Brit!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow- You can always look on craigslist for white nursery sets and sell it when pumpkin is done with it and then buy her the good stuff when she's ready for it.

I know I went to Wal-Mart.com and bought a 3 piece pine wood nursery set (convertible crib, dresser, and changing table) for 250 and plan on reselling all three pieces once dex is ready for a twin for 150. They have held up well. They even made it through the move!!!! My only complaint is that the dresser is 3 drawers and with dex being in 3Ts already, it doesn't leave much room.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/BSF-Baby...g-Table-and-Clothing-Organizer-White/15642089

They are currently out of stock with white, but it doesn't mean that it won't come back in stock within a month or so.


----------



## NotNic

You are such a Brit at heart Snow! Shabby chic is so very British. We have TV shows and everything dedicated to up styling and all things crafting and vintage! 

I have some more exciting baby news. My oldest school friend (I've known her since I was 5) is expecting and is 17wks! Snow would you like to share her as a bump buddy? :) And another school friend from when I was 7 is due the 1st November, bringing the total to 4 other mummies all on number 2 for the month around my EDD! :)

Add to that my cousin became a father for the first time on Easter Monday and one of my NCT friends had a little girl on Tuesday, the third newborn I've heard of in a fortnight! My Facebook newsfeed is full of baby news right now.


----------



## NotNic

Bex, is that drop an implantation dip? xx


----------



## Srbjbex

That's very optimistic of you nic...I think it just my dodgy LP. Tomorrow will be telling!


----------



## NotNic

Nothing like a bit of pma ;) 

Oh and to update newborn count on my Facebook page - 5 in April! I missed one off my count and another has been announced this evening! There's lots of :dust: around right now!


----------



## Srbjbex

Double post


----------



## InHisHands

oh my word Bex... you temp jumped!


----------



## snowflakes120

Go Bex! Look at that temp raise! I'm calling yesterday an implantation dip! Chart is looking so good! Christmas baby! Are you symptom spotting at all??!!

Wow Nic! Something is in the water over there!! That is awesome that all you guys kids will be able to grow up together! Lots of bump buddies! As of today, I am officially using hair ties on my pants - and I've only gained 2 pounds so far. But yet, I see maternity pants in my near future. 

Contacted our photographer today to do Kellan's smash cake pics! Can't wait!


----------



## NotNic

Whoop whoop Bex! PMA all the way! :)

Snow I've gained more than you - 3/4lbs I reckon but I've gone really square again. I don't really have a bump. I'm just wider but still in my own clothes, wearing them normally. In going to have to keep a bump in for as long as possible. I was supposed to start FT on Monday but its been delayed by 4-6weeks. I'll be 20weeks ish at least by then! I might have to start buying spanx ;)


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw thanks for all your PMA ladies. I think you are all a lot more optimistic than I am but definitely happy about the temp rise this morning. No real symptoms but find it hard to tell. My normal pre-AF sytoms aren't here but that has been the case for the last few cycles so I think it's all just a bit different now so harder to tell. 

Nic - if all else fails, maybe I should move to Kent! Like snow said, something in the water down there! Rubbish news about your FT being put back, just stuck to your guns and don't tell till you're ready!

Snow - oh yes a smash cake! I remember, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## NotNic

You're always welcome in Kent! :) It's definitely spring time in the 'Garden of England'!!

Keep thinking warm, high temp thoughts! How long is your LP at the moment?


----------



## InHisHands

We are taking Dex to a carnival tonight. Then tomorrow we are going to a local school to help repaint it. Sunday is church and then a petting zoo afterwards.

Anyone else have plans for the weekend?


----------



## Srbjbex

Temp plummeted. ....awaiting AF :(


----------



## InHisHands

awww bex. I see that. The good news is that there is always next month. Hang in there sweetie. Maybe AF will be short and light and you can get onto Baby Dancing again.


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks Hands. AF arrived as expected just now. Onwards and upwards


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe man Bex. I'm sorry for stupid AF! Darn it! How are the chicken pox going for Elliot?

How was the busy weekend Hands? The carnival and a petting zoo sounds like such fun! Did Dex like it?

We had a birthday party for a friend's daughter on Saturday afternoon. That was fun. 
But then the evening hit. And it was a complete disaster. Kellan was hysterically crying all night. No matter what we did he was a mess. I tried Advil, changing clothes, changing diaper, feeding, gripe water, a bath at like 2am, car ride - I swear everything. The only thing that calmed him down was the 30 min car ride around midnight. It was the worst night ever. I have never heard or seen my child like this. We were so worried for him. We all got a little less than 3 hours of sleep Saturday night. We took him to Children's Urgent Care as soon as they opened and he has a severe double ear infection. My poor little bird. He slept better last night and only woke up 3x and went down much easier. I think the ear numbing drops are helping alot. Daddy is home with him today - giving him lots of love.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - poor kellan. I hope he feels better soon. Those up all night with a baby who won't stop crying is the pits. Feel better real soon Kellan!

Dex loved it. He took the carnival by storm. Rode a roller coaster 3x, ferris wheel 4x, carousel 3x, big slide 3x, a car ride 2x, and a truck, spaceship, bug, and train ride once each.


As For Dex, the past two weeks he has had a rash. I thought at first it was just heat rash because that's when the weather turned warm here 80F... but it is just not going away and only spreading. I would have taken to the doc today but they didn't have any appointments and only take appointments day by day bases. I'll try again tomorrow morning. It isn't red, doesn't have puss, and it doesn't hurt or make him itch. They are just skin colored bumps and they are all over, but especially near his arm pit, underarm, and chest. *shrugs*


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope Dex is able to get into the Dr. today!! Let us know what they say!!


----------



## InHisHands

We were able to get in today. I still think its heat rash but its getting bad enough church nursery is going to start asking questions so best to get a doctors note. I'll let you all know what the docs say.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw poor babies! Keep us posted! 

Am following guys but unlikely to have much time to post over next few days as we are highly likely to be moving on Thursday! Should be exchanging contracts tomorrow and completion on Thursday so all a bit stressful here....and to boot I have a big presentation at work tomorrow in London re potential promotion.....stressed much?!?!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - Just remember take it one room at a time. Things will get done. I know when we moved my top priority was getting dexters room set up so he had a safe place to play and to get hubs and my bed set up.

As for Dex....

We took him to the Doctor. The verdict: He is having an allergic reaction to something in his environment. We haven't changed anything so they have referred him to an allergy specialist for testing.

In the mean time, my little boy can't eat anything and tomorrow morning they will be drawing three bloods from him. I have no clue how I'm going to be able to hold him down for that or deny him food. They say all he can have is water :(

And if that isn't bad enough, they are putting him on a steroid known to cause hyperactivity and sleep disturbances.

I think I'm going to cry. Surely the bumps have to be better than the treatment.


----------



## NotNic

It depends what he's allergic to Hands. A lot of allergies can increase in their reaction on each contact. I'm thinking more things like nuts or fruit, or medicines. I know a lot of people whose initial reactions caused a rash, and now they have swelling and breathing problems. Definitely better to have it diagnosed. It could just as easily be a pollen allergy though. You're in an area he wasn't playing in last spring, so maybe there is something local to your area that is an irritant. I'm impressed they're seeing to it so quickly though. Here you would have been waiting weeks!!

Bex -exciting, exciting week. Good luck for your presentation and the house! Hope Elliot is better now. 

Snow - sorry to hear that Kellan is ill. How worrying for you. Hope he's on the mend now.

AFM - I finally have my scan date. I phoned in the end to see how it was done and I found out I should have already received an appt. but it hasn't been generated. Luckily though I got to choose my slot - so I get the first one of the day - 8am on the 30th May. :happydance: Snow are you feeling movement yet? I feel like I'm pregnant with a superhero! It wiggles a lot and has a mean 'kerpow' punch already. :) Couldn't be more different to F, who barely did anything other than nudge!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow Bex! Congrats on the new house! ;) Take care of yourself and do take it one step at a time - these are all great new fun adventures that you have going on. All good things! FX for the promotion - that is more great news!

Oh no poor Dex. With it being so dry where you are - it could be any number of things! I surely hope he does well. Thinking about him today as he has his bloodwork. And oh my, my child is a endless pit - I can't imagine with withholding food! Poor guy and poor you. Hugs!

Nic - Hooray! Exactly 1 month away til your scan! So excited. So I will press now then - are you going to find out gender??!! Please please please??!! I think the past 2 nights I have felt some light kicks when laying on the couch quite still. Kellan was pretty active. This one seems much more subdued so far. The opposite as you. I didn't start feeling Kellan for sure til 17 weeks so maybe in a week this one will be moving more. I think I have popped. I looked at myself this AM and was like holy cow. Then I weighed myself and I gained some more weight.

Really hoping to get results from the 4th test this week. I have been kinda on edge - really just want to know that this one is in the clear as well. And I don't want to have to wait another weekend. 

Kellan is doing ok. Still has a very slight fever. He is not eating his baba's well - which he usually doesn't when he has an ear infection and I think the antibiotics are bothering his tummy too. He's in good spirits though. His sleeping is OK. Not great but not horrible either. But this too shall pass.


----------



## InHisHands

Oh My Nic.... one month a way! Surely you will find out and tell Finlay if he is going to have a brother or sister?? I mean it would be a GREAT present for Finlay on his 2nd birthday after all..... hahaha

Snow - If you have popped im sure the ladies at work will tell you. People are so uncanning.

As far as Dex:

Blood work went awful today. Dex was fighting the whole time and ended up collapsing his veins. They poked him 3 times, but didn't get the blood they needed. They told me to wait a few days, fast him again, and come in again. AS IF!!!

I'm going to get a patient advocate and see if we can't get the referral to the specialist without the blood work. If the doctor won't sign off... then I will be making an ICEE complaint, which normally gets the ball moving.


----------



## InHisHands

UPDATE: Dex is having an allergic reaction to the steroid. He is breaking out in hives. I'm officially beside myself.


----------



## snowflakes120

Omg Hands. Is he ok? I hope it's just a mild case of hives. Did you give him some Benadryl? I am so sorry that you are having to go through this. I know you are so stressed. Sending you hugs and sending Dex healing vibes! 

Congrats on the house Bex! Hope the move is going well! ;)


----------



## NotNic

Poor Dex :( Hope he feels better soon.

Snow - Have you told work yet? I'm still holding on but this week I have a tiny bump. Need to keep it sucked in!!!

Bex - fantastic news on the house and what great timing to move before bank holiday! Hope your presentation went well! 

I really don't know about finding out now. OH really doesn't want to know and I don't think I want to find out enough to argue for it. I'm trying to think of boy's names as I keep dreaming that everyone tells me its a boy as soon as I deliver him. Most of the dreams I'm shocked but some of the dreams I interrupt them and tell them its a boy before they get a chance to. Still if the scan was right on my dates it would be extremely unlikely to be a boy. Not sure what to think. This time I love the names Raphael and Rafferty, Rafe / Raffie for short which I think go well with F. OH has poo-poed all my suggestions and come up with none. I feel choosing names might be even harder this time. :doh: Girls names I have a favourite that he would NEVER consider so I'm holding it back until we get to 37wks and start being desperate! :D


----------



## InHisHands

We can't give Dex Benedryl with his Zertec so we stopped the Zertec. He now has a full blown runny nose. The hives have died down on his legs and face but his hands are covered. He just stands there staring at his hands screaming.

Ive put hydrocortisone cream on him and im letting him have as many popsicles as he wants in order to keep his hands cool.

We have a doc apt at 1 today. Im so upset. Momma needs some TLC.


----------



## NotNic

Any update Hands?


----------



## InHisHands

Okay... Soooo

This doctor (different one) pushed the allergy referral through w/o the blood work. Yay. We will get to see a specialist in July.

In the mean time, he says to leave the first rash alone. It isn't bothering Dex, it isn't contagious, so don't try to fix it.

As far as the prednisone goes... he hates to label Dex as allergic to it because it is such a common steroid and that it may have been the dosage or the dye they used for the liquid meds more than the meds itself .

So he told us to stop using it, but that he will add that into the notes for the allergist to look at. If dex is truly allergic to it, then it will show up.


We are to see the doctor again Tuesday so he can see how his pint point rash and hives are doing. And reevaluate. He wants to give the prednisone some time to exit his system first.


Sorry all... its 2pm here which I know is late for you over seas.


----------



## NotNic

No worries Hands. I'm lying in bed with my feet up - literally! This week thread veins appeared on my leg and they flared up last night. My legs feel heavy and bruised. Can't get a GP appt., but hoping to see the nurse at work tomorrow. (She's employed by an external company so won't be in HR). Anyone have any tips to relieve them? All I can find online is removal and I need a quicker fix than that (and a pregnancy friendly one!)

Hope Dexter is more comfortable soon. xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh man Hands. I am glad you have some little answers in the mid term of waiting for the appt. Glad the Zyrtec is taking effect on getting rid of the hives at least. I would take pics of the rash, in case the it goes away or the allergen is gone by then. It can't hurt to bring them in. Even though they will be doing testing in the long run. Hope you had a glass of wine last night! If not, go have some now! hehe! 

Nic - Still holding out at work til we get the results from this last test to tell work. Really hoping to hear something today - if so then I would tell on Monday. I should hear by Tuesday, I think. So I will be telling next week sometime. It's getting hard to hide. Telling friends tomorrow at a wedding regardless if the results are back or not. 
I don't know what to say about your legs. It seems uncomfortable. Did you get an appt with the nurse today? I like the 2 names you have picked out so far - I agree that they go well with Finlay. Crazy dreams that you are having - maybe it is a boy after all! We won't know til October! ;)

Our washer broke this week. So we went out just to look last night at washer/dryer sets (front loaders!) - gave ourselves a budget. And well, not only did we end up buying but hubby blew the budget - got something way out of our price range so I am blaming it on him. But I am excited none the less for it to come. Not til Monday - and my laundry is sure piling up and over the basket!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - I never had that while pregnant... so I'm not sure either. Sorry.

Snow - how exciting is that? We bought ourselves a washer and dryer set about 6 months ago as well. They really are nice. Be bought the washer brand new from lowes but the dryer we got free from a neighbor who was moving to Hawaii. He said it needed work. 150 dollars later, and we had a nice new dryer to go with our front loading washer.

I'm such a bargain shopper. In fact, after 5mo of searching, I finally found Dex a full size Power Wheels f150 raptor that I was looking for. Only 4mo old (someone needed money to make the bills) And 200 dollars less than retail value (half price) I'm so thrilled to give it to him for his birthday.

My friends always huff at me and tell me when they go onto craigslist or thrift shops they can't ever find anything. I tell them that's because I beat them to it. But seriously I search daily online, and 2 to 3 times a week at stores. Persistence is what it takes.


----------



## NotNic

Hi all. I went to the nurse today who insisted I went to a&e. She was concerned about cellulitis. I got all upset as OH is away in Ireland for the wkend and I was flapping around trying to get help for Finlay. Luckily my mum and sister drove down. Mum took me to hospital while my sister babysat . Got home about an hr ago. All my bloods came back good and they think its just standard varicose veins caused by pg but made worst because I have a high number in that area. I need rest and support stockings but fine to fly and no infection. I will need to keep an eye on it and come back if the swelling gets worst but definitely better than I feared!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - Great News, and even better that you have family close by!!!


As I was falling asleep last night, a perfect name popped into my mind if you have another boy.

Finnegan

That way you can have Fin and Finnegan (Fin-again). 

Don't mind me... im nuts.. hahaha


----------



## snowflakes120

That is awesome news Nic! So glad its not the cellulitis. But stinks that you are in pain and it seems there isn't much you can do at the moment. My friend got me a pair of the Jobst compression stockings to fly when I was pg last year (she works for a company that sells them and gave me a free pair that they gave her) - but they make all sorts of different kids of them. They are so comfy - I ended up wearing them more often and nice that they were just to the knee. I recommend a pair for sure if they sell them in UK!

We told friends yesterday at wedding. They already suspected. hehe. But they are all happy for us! 

Qqwsadwwrdfeedfffffffwq - Love Kellan - He decided to come and start banging on the computer!


----------



## NotNic

Haha Hands. Very good! :)

Snow I'll look into that. I've just bought a stack of black opaque support tights but if I can find travel socks for over the knee I'll definitely invest in a pair. I've had a lovely weekend being pampered by my mum and sister. They live 50mins away, so close enough to help and drive down, but not normally close enough to do things short notice. They took me back with them on Saturday morning and then drove me home again this evening. I was treated to some Bobbie Brown makeup, some maternity jeans, they ran around fetching me drinks and meals, looked after F, did my ironing(!) and gave me the most amazing lie in!! Complete superstars. My leg hurts more now, but the swelling has improved. OH is already undoing all their good work, by messing up the house and expecting dinner ;)

We also had a breakthrough with potty training. Dry overnight nappies, wees and poos in the potty and he's actually saying wee and poo and giving us just enough time to help him. He is sitting willingly and is excited when he's done. So proud of him! :D

When is your scan Snow? How is Dex's rash Hands? Bex are you settled in yet? X


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow Nic. I am green with envy - that sounds like a dream weekend if I do say so myself! That is just so sweet of them and so glad you got to have some girl time with them. And even more good news with Finlay! Way to go Finlay! Such a big boy now!

I just got my last and final results back. Normal! Yay! So I will be telling work this week. My next ultrasound is 5/15 - 10 more days! I am excited to see baby girl again and hope she's growing good and all. Still just feeling light little bubbles and smallish kicks. Nothing really big by any means. Can't believe half way point is right around the corner!


----------



## InHisHands

That's amazing Nic! Go Finlay! I can't say Dex is doing as well when it comes to potty training... 

He goes pee every single time we sit him on the toilet and he knows the wipe, flush, wash routine. But he still resists going on the potty and won't tell us when he needs to go. We are still waiting....


... as far as Dexter's rash go. Things are just getting worse. We rushed him back to the doc today. His skin is sloughing off! His palms are raw meat... my poor baby.

The doctor looked in his big book of booboos and cant find anything. He wants to see us every 2 days until next Monday where we are going to see a dermatologist. Our allergy apt is still July 28th.

If you look online, the rash appears to be allergic contact dermatitis on his palms and regular contact dermatitis on the rest of his body... but they aren't sure.

We had to do more blood work today to rule out fifth disease and a weird viral infection that comes from snakes??? what the heck... they are just grasping at straws at this point. Hopefully the dermatologist will know what he's looking at.


----------



## NotNic

That's amazing Snow! So happy for you. xxx

Hands - Dex's skin sounds awful! So sorry he's suffering. Don't worry about the potty. F wasn't overly keen for ages after the initial week we did. Asking him to 'try' worked better for awhile. Now he is asking to go. It took time though. Dex will get there very soon. Sounds like he is almost there.

Snow it was a dream weekend!! I'm very lucky xx


----------



## InHisHands

Im excited for you snow... im so glad that everything came out alright ... and that you get to see your little one again!!! just about mothers day too.... what a great gift.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands. I am so sorry to hear that Dex isn't getting better. Poor little guy. That stinks for him - Is he upset or is he in good spirits? I hate that you don't know what is causing this and the doctor's are just grasping at straws. I am sure the Derm will know what he is looking at. Glad that it is on Monday. Just gotta get through the weekend. So not much further! I would call allergy Dr. and ask if there is any way that they could notify you if someone was to cancel so you could get an earlier appt. Still sending healing vibes your way!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey all! 

Finally settling into our lovely new house! The move went well and the awesome weather over the bank holiday weekend meant that we spent most of it in our lovely big garden :) 

Hands - poor dex, hope you get some answers soon! Seems so strange it has come out of nowhere.

Snow - yaaay! Great news on your results. I bet when you tell work it will seem even more real and exciting!

Nic - what a lovely weekend. How are yours legs now?


----------



## InHisHands

Dex has his moments where all he does is scream and cry... 30 minutes to an hour straight. He doesn't want momma touching him, but he doesn't want to be out of my arms at the same time.

There are other times though when he is running and playing like normal. Im keeping him pretty doped up on meds and even though the doctor told me I didn't need to keep a journal yet or switch shampoos and etc... I can't help but to take notes and switch back to the stuff we used on him as a baby.

Im his momma... I can't just not do something.

As far as the allergy appointments go... already on it. They will notify us if there is a cancellation.

Bex - how exciting. How is Elliot handling the move?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - oh man poor Dex and his crying. I feel so bad for him. I would be the same as you - mommy instinct kicks in to try to make it better. I couldn't not do something so I would be changing things too. Glad you are on top of that allergist too. 

Well, its out at work. I told today. They are happy for us. So I am sure word will spread like wild fire soon. ;)


----------



## NotNic

Yay!! How exciting Snow. How are the plans going for Kellan's birthday? x


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - do you have a theme for Kellan party yet?

Dex's rash got worse today. Went to the doc and they rushed us to a specialist.

The Dermatologist is putting Dex on a different steroid for two weeks. If the rash doesn't go away or comes back after the steroid treatment, then we are to go back.

In the mean time I have to keep Dexter's hands wrapped in gauze since there are several "lesions" on his palms.


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay for telling work Snow - great news!

Hands - poor you, sending you lots of hugs across the Atlantic and hope that this round of steroids clears it up this time

Nic - is all your job stuff sorted now?

with all the house moving stuff, I'd almost forgotten about TTC this month (not quite haha!) I'm not sure the BDing will go great this month as we are in Germany for 3 days staying with my brother and will be sharing a room with Elliot so not much chance to BD. I think I will ov early next week?


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm sure you guys can be awfully quiet right Bex? ;) Secret ninja BDing! And oh Germany - how nice! Hubby wants to go there so bad! 

How are these steroids so far Hands? Hope Dex's boo boos are getting better! Think hubby is planning anything special for Mother's Day on Sunday for you?

We are sticking with the whale theme. I can't wait. Starting to get excited with planning. I just ordered his shirt from Etsy. 

Hubby came from work on Wed saying he booked us a vaca to the beach! So excited! We are going early June! So surprised he planned it and everything. 

Any theme's for Dex or Finlay's upcoming Birthday's?

Was sad to hear today that my cousin's wife had a chemical pregnancy with her IUI. :(


----------



## InHisHands

Sorry to hear about your cousin. That's so hard.

Dex's hands aren't any better, but the rash on his body is. He had his first haircut yesterday and the lady butchered my son. He looks like a dork. I didn't want a bowl cut, but that is what she gave him. So upset.

As far as Dexter's party go. The big one with family will be at chucky cheese. So that theme will be already set with their logo stuff. The smaller party with friends will either be Disney Cars or Veggie Tale theme. I will let dex decide when it gets closer to time.

I know hubby ordered something for me and it will be in the mail today but outside of that and something to eat, I think sunday will be a normal busy church going day.

As far as hubby's work goes... things are up in the air. They came down yesterday and said that they are going to "phase out" what hubby does for the army so now he has to find a different job within the army. A move might be happening again for us within a year or so.


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone. Sorry to hear that Snow. Hope your family are looking after each other right now. :hugs:

Hands - Dex's rash sounds horrible. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to look after his hands. F pulls off plasters!

Bex - glad youre settling in well. Seen a few pics and it looks lovely. No, I'm still having a nightmare with work delaying things. I kind of don't care if they suspect I'm pregnant. I'm not saying a thing until its all sorted! I was told it would be this week, and my FWA request needs 6wks notice. It's been 5 already!! We need my FT salary to increase the mortgage so I'm persevering with it. They first spoke to me about this 4 months ago and its ridiculous that its been this long.

Snow, Hands - great party ideas. We're in two minds about having a party. Our garden still doesn't have fences after our wet and windy winter, so its not ideal to have people over. We may decide to throw a party next month instead, or just take Finlay out for the day. 

Loving your holiday news Snow. OH and I are off to Sorrento in a few weeks for 4 nights. We're going for a wedding and taking two more nights as an anniversary gift to ourselves. I'm sad to go without F, but as a couple we could really do with it. Apart from weddings we haven't had a night out together as a couple (alone) since F was born. Too long!

Happy Mother's Day to you guys for tomorrow. Enjoy your first one Snow. Hands is this the first one Mr Hands has been home for?

Xxx


----------



## InHisHands

No, Walter has been home for mothers day. But he has been gone for my birthday every single year that we have been married. He was suppose to be here for my birthday this year, but with things up in the air at work, that might change.

There is a school that he may need to go to, to change jobs. It has openings in july, august, and October. We don't know if we will go down that road or not, but it looks like we might.

I think its great that you and hubby can go out for 4 nights. You are stronger than I am. I just cant leave dexter for that long. I just can't do it.

I hope all goes well at work.


----------



## NotNic

I'm trying not to think about it Hands. I feel guilty leaving the cats when we go on hols!


----------



## NotNic

Hands my OH us a bit like that with my birthday. He was with me for our first together (but was on a stag do for our anniversary), but near enough every birthday since has been hijacked by a sporting event. Some birthdays he's been around for, so I see him after work but the nearest weekend is written off. One year he took me to Yeovil, 4hrs on the train each way to watch his football team lose in the rain. The year after we married he ran the London Marathon. A bit extreme to get out of taking me out! :D This year he was coaching. It's a running joke that he is just not around for it.

Had my mw appointment today. Iron levels look very good, I got a fit to fly letter and finally I got to hear the HB. Will update properly tomorrow. Night all!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi all. Back from Germany so hopefully things will start to calm down a bit now! We had a really lovely time...didn't do much but ate and drank a lot and was lovely to spend time with my brother and sister in law. Germany is fantastically family friendly. You and OH would love it Snow....especially if you like beer :) we were in nuremberg which is proper stereotypical germany. ..beer, sausages, sauerkraut, lederhosen etc. Where is your beach holiday planned for?

Nic, sounds like work are being a right pain. So annoying When these things take longer than they should. You've got the right attitude Though, hang on in there! Are you looking to move again?is that why you need to increase the mortgage?

hands - cant believe dexters rash still hasn't cleared up :( but sounds like you have exciting plans ahead for birthdays. What us veggie tale? I've not heard of that?

so we bd the night before we went away and the night we got back. Not really been doing temps very accurately or opks but I don't think I have ovulated yet so we might be ok! Back on the temps now so we shall see!


----------



## NotNic

Hiya, no we're not looking to move but we borrowed money of my inlaws and they need it back, plus we need some more to finish off some jobs - garden, fireplace and hopefully a new bathroom suite. The houses have gone up a lot locally so our house has increased in value but we can't afford to do the jobs on our own so it makes sense to sort everything out now while we can borrow.

It looks like we might be having a birthday party for Finlay after all. Going to be busy getting invites out this week!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Speaking of houses and such, hubby and I were just discussing over the weekend about moving earlier than we planned. Our original plan was to be out of our house fall of 2015. We still aren't sure what to do. We don't have the full down payment that we want (We need 20% - we have about half of what we need saved) yet so that is why we were waiting but we read in our newspaper that it is a sellers market - that there isn't enough inventory so we thought it might be good to sell our current house now. My mom said that they would lend us the add'l money that we need to but alot of her money is tied up paying for my sisters Masters Degree but its complicated in a way that the money will be coming back to her because of the type of grant my sister got. Plus, we are worried that if we wait then the interest rates will increase - right now they are still low and then we worry that we won't a good rate next year because I won't be working at all but I am working now so maybe we should do it now. Ugh. So many things. 

Oh hands, I can't believe another move may be in your future. Hope the school all works out for hubby! And I hope Dex is getting better?! 

I looked up Sorrento Nic. Oh wow. Looks gorg! Completely unreal - I have never seen anything like that in real life. Crazy that something like Sorrento is real and truly exists. Hooray for Finlay B-day party! Hope work gets their crap together soon for you! 

So glad you had an awesome time in Germany Bex and that you guys are settling into your new home nicely. I looked at Nuremberg and it looks exactly what I would expect Germany to look like. Seems very traditional - acting like I know what I am talking about and really don't have a clue!! We are going to North Myrtle Beach, SC - it is close by just about a 3-3.5 hour drive or so for us. Hubby put into consideration that I have to be saving up my vacation time from work so he choose somewhere near by - it's not a first choice vaca but it will work for a few days to just get away.

I'm starting to stress about everything coming up. I have a million things on my plate right now. My sister comes in on Saturday evening. She is vegetarian and I need to figure out what she will eat and what we will do for dinners while she is here. It is Tim's birthday on Saturday - I have no clue what to do for him or how to fit something in with everything else going on - It might just be a dinner type of Birthday. I need to shop for food for Kellan's party. And I need to get table cloths and I need to get the whale decorations printed. Hubby has lots of outdoor yard work to do for the party. We have Kellan's smash cake pics on Sunday. I need to sew Kellan's tie and diaper cover for the pics still and see if I can find time to make a matching party hat. I need to bake a giant cupcake for those pics. My MIL comes in next Wednesday. The house needs cleaning and laundry is out of control. Help me! I'm drowning!


----------



## InHisHands

Wow... lots of action in the Mid August ladies group and sounds like a lot of changes.

Welcome back Bex! Please tell me that there is more to Germany than drinking. It's one of the places the army is considering spending us to, but I don't drink alcohol. 

I tried to look some stuff up on the web, but most of it is in either a foreign language or broken English.

Another place that's on the army's radar is Hawaii. I would really like to go there, but honestly everything is up in the air and we won't be getting orders for another few months and a lot will change between now and then. 

Hubby plans on getting a new job within the army and possibly a promotion which will change everything if those two things happen before orders are sent.

Veggietales is a cartoon series that features vegetables that share biblical stories and principals to kids. It's really cute and well made. I think we own close to 40 episodes and never get tired of it.

Nic - Hang in there. Did you get to see the baby, or just hear the heartbeat? Is everything alright still with the heart? 

Hang in there, renovations sometimes take a lot longer than we plan for them to.

Snow - good luck with moving. Who knows by the time everything is settle i might be living near you... hahahaha.

How is Kellan's Whale themed party coming along? What do you plan on getting him for his first birthday?


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow Hands! Lots going on at Hubby's work for sure! Lots of talk of moving! That would be awesome if you moved near by! It's my baby girl that they are watching the heart. I have my 18 week ultrasound tomorrow AM. They will be checking growth and the heart. I will update how everything went. Still praying and thinking positive thoughts. ;)


----------



## snowflakes120

How are your legs Nic? I was thinking about you earlier.

Just got back from Ultrasound. Heart is looking good. They don't see anything wrong! But we are still going to do the fetal echocardiogram at 23 weeks. And I finally got one good pic from today! Her arm and leg bones are continuing to measure small - legs are in the 17 week range and arms are in the 16 week range. They are not concerned. I am small and so are my sisters. I am only 5' tall and my sisters are only 4'10" so they are thinking that she just getting my short genetics. Won't lie I'm kinda concerned about it though. Kellan was measuring right on. I swear if it's not one thing it's another.


----------



## NotNic

Glad to hear it went well Snow! I think you're probably right about this one being smaller. I still am not convinced by my dates and wonder if I have a smaller baby toying with the data too. Everyone tells me that up to 13wks they measure identically but I come from a petite family. My sisters are 5ft and 5ft 1. Can't help wondering!

Legs are okay thank you. I'm having a bad day with the swelling today but its not painful. I really need to start eating healthier if I'm exercising less, but chocolate is still tempting!

Yay for a good photo too! My scan is two weeks tomorrow. Hoping for a better experience this time otherwise I might ask to do a private scan to get some photos. I want to have one to show off!


----------



## NotNic

Woohoo for the positive opk Bex! X


----------



## Srbjbex

Haha thanks Nic - I woke hubby up early this morning to make sure I ...took advantage...hahah!

Snow - glad your scan went well and you got a good photo. I think in pregnancy there is always something to worry about, its natural instinct, and no matter how many people tell you to not worry you still will! :) We were in a bit of a similar position to you with houses, it definitely made sense to move and secure a mortgage while interest rates are low and in a sellers market. Even though we had a lot of faff with it. We actually sold our house 3 times in 6 months so I think the timing was definitely right. Oh and did you get some veggie meals planned? My favourite thing that I cook for my veggie friend is veggie chilli con carne, made with loads of beans and diced veg, really delicious. I can dig out the recipe I use if you like? Also vegetable lasagne is also really good / pasta dishes in general I find don't really need meat. 

Hands - there's lots more to Germany that beer. As long as you like sausages haha! Only kidding. Germany is actually one of the most family friendly countries I have been to. There is a very strong emphasis on the family unit, particularly to all getting outside and doing something outdoors as a family. EVERYTHING closes on Sundays as that is 'family time' day. You are not even allowed to hoover or do DIY as that's to noisy, you are encouraged to get out on your bikes with your children and do something together. I like that.


----------



## InHisHands

That's cool Bex and I'm glad that things lined up for the right timing this month. YAY!!!

Snow - I'm not a cook so I don't know much about stuff but I suppose you could always do a pancake and eggs night, or cheese quesadillas, or homemade potato soup, veggie pizza, and the like.

Will you post your picture?

Nic - How is Finlay handling the pregnancy? Has he noticed your belly getting bigger for his lil bro or sis?


----------



## NotNic

Bex I don't think Germany is for us. If everything shuts on a Sunday we'd never get anything done! :haha:

Hands so far he hasn't noticed. People keep saying 'there's a baby in mummy's tummy' which really annoys me. I'd like to tell my son myself thank you!! Personally I won't say anything until the next scan is fine. I'm encouraging his interest in babies and then once I get into third tri we'll properly prepare him for a baby sibling. He doesn't have a concept of time yet and I want to move him into the bigger room and make a fuss of his birthday. I think he'll make a great brother though. His godfather commented on how empathetic he is. He's very sensitive to others, which I know is quite unusual at this age.

Looking forward to a break. This has become a bit of a babymoon and I know with my leg I really need to rest. I was on my feet all weekend and I'm feeling it now. My OH wants me to get another dr appointment, but I'll end up in A&E again with the same tests. My symptoms are the same as before - but I have no shortness of breath and my calf hasn't swollen. I really, really don't want to be put on blood thinners. I don't believe it's a clot and I'm getting the odd pregnancy nose bleed. They could end up dangerous on blood thinners. :( 

Snow how are you finding bonding with this baby? I'm not sure I'm there yet. I think it needs a name. On the occasions I talk about it I automatically call it Finlay. :wacko: I also keep saying the baby's due in September(!). Much to my annoyance too, OH has been telling his friends we're pregnant without me knowing (so we haven't told them together, and I look rude to the wives for not saying personally) AND they've been telling other people as well. By the time we have our scan I won't have any fun people left to tell, just work which Im dreading :( Please excuse me. I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself right now.


----------



## Srbjbex

So, last night was not good. Elliot fell down the stairs, full from top to bottom (we haven't put our stair gate up since the move because it's too small for the gap) he was so shaken and had a graze on his head . He went really pale and drowsy and then vomited .

So we called and ambulance and they came and took him into hospital. By the time we got to hospital he seemed to completely back to normal bless him and he was allowed to come back home after a couple of hours. Apart from his head graze, theres not a mark on him bless him. Neil is in far worse shape as he effectively fell down after him trying to catch him.

All in all it was a pretty shaky night for us all! Each time I go up or down the stairs today with him he says bang bang so he definitely remembers!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Bex what a scare. I am so glad that Elliot is OK. I would have been a mess. How scary. And it sucks that he remembers too. But I am loving the temp raise - it looks marvelous! 

Nic - Bummer about hubby telling everyone before you. I would be upset as well. But I am an overly sensitive/emotional person so everything bothers me! Can't wait for you to have your babymoon break - you need it and so do your legs. I really hope they magically get cured soon! I have been having major issues with not bonding - my Dr. yesterday sat me down and told me I have to start enjoying this pregnancy. And brought to my attention how I am just focusing on the bad and not the good. She jokingly said she is going to come beat me if I don't start having more positive thoughts and love this pregnancy more. I also talked about tying my tubes during my section. Hubby and I are pretty much in agreeance but I worry I will change my mind in a year or 2 and it's just so permanent. Anyways, I am hoping once I start feeling her kick more that I can start to bond more. They said at the ultrasound that she is already head down so I am thinking her position could be why I'm not feeling her or because of her small arms and legs? I am def showing now. I feel huge already - my belly has really grown the past 2 weeks. I would not be able to continue to hide this at all. Don't know how you are doing it still! 10 days til your scan!! 

Hands - Any new news on Dex? Are his little hands better? I tried attaching the one good pic but BNB said the file is too large. I am going to have to play around later to get it up! 

We bought baby girl bedroom furniture this weekend. I really do love the set. The finish we chose is called Antique Vanilla. So not a pure white white. Maybe once I start decorating I will get more excited as well. Or clothes shopping for her. 

Big weekend coming up. Bird's 1st Birthday party! His shirt came yesterday and it is so adorable! We did his cake smash pics on Sunday and the sneak peak she sent is cute so far. He was not happy for a good portion of the shoot because was not happy having to sit in one place. 

Kellan is now on only table foods and formula. No more purees. When we go to the Dr. the next week we will prolly get the OK to switch to whole milk. 

Sis is here - she made egg salad for lunches. And I did stuffed shells and bean burgers for dinner so far. 

We are still discussing moving. A house exactly like ours went up for sale yesterday so I can't wait to see what they listed it for. 

Been so busy. Sorry for lack of updates! I swear after this weekend things will calm down again!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic, Snow - don't beat yourselves up too much. They say its harder to bond with the second baby because you are busy with the first one and life. Plus you two have been worrying about work, health, and etc for so long. Take a deep breath. One day at a time.

Bex - I'm so sorry that Elliot had a fall. Not fun at all. Give him a hug from all of us.

As far as dex goes - We have another appointment with the dermatologist tomorrow. It's still not under control. I've resorted to putting gloves on both of his hands. They have no skin :( They bleed all the time. He goes to pick up a toy or a piece of food and starts screaming from pain.

I'm so upset that they won't do more for him sooner. To top off that stress things are just not settling down at hubby's work. One minute we are going here, the next there.... no decisions are being made and it's driving me bonkers.


----------



## NotNic

Hands that sounds really awful. How can they leave him? It's so cruel. Sorry to hear that OH's job is so up in the air. Very stressful for your family. 

Bex - scary about Elliot. As my mum reassures me they do better with falls than we do. They literally bounce because they don't tense their bodies up. Hope OH is recovered too. In a way its good that Elliot remembers, as it will help him take care in the future.

Snow - I'm reassured you feel so similar. I think its why 2nd time mums say its quicker. Less time thinking about it, but at the same time you're aware of the reality of a baby. Do you still think you'll call her Cassidy?

AFM- we're on the way to the airport now. F went quite well to Nanny for a 'sleepover' so I think he should be fine. It helped me that he wasn't upset too! We also squeezed in parents evening last night, and they are very, very pleased with him. He is entering almost all his stages for 2-3 already. We just need to work on improving his speech (which is inline with his age group now) and counting and shapes. He can't recognise numbers yet or shapes, though he can do the shape sorter and will count to 10 with prompting at home, so almost there. His colour recognition is amazing though. He can do purple, pink, orange beyond the primary colours. Next month he goes up into the bigger room where there's more messy play and play based organised activities. His key worker says he is very ready. So proud of him.

I will try to catch up on Monday when I'm back. Hope Kellan has a wonderful birthday Snow. Enjoy!! xx


----------



## InHisHands

quick update: Went to the dermatologist again. He says that the severe peeling isn't normal for allergies or virals. He prescribed an antibiotic for staff and warned that even though he doesn't think this is MRSA, that 2 kids from here were diagnosed with it last week and if the antibiotic doesn't work to come back and see him.

What the heck?!?!


----------



## Srbjbex

Have a great holiday Nic! It is well deserved. Looking forward to hearing all about it when you get back!

Hands - so sorry to hear that Dex's skin is still really bad :( I'm surprised the docs haven't got any further with anything yet, it must be horrible for you all. I really hope that you get some answers soon!

Snow - I bet you are really looking forward to the big birthday weekend! So exciting, I'm sure Kellan is going to love it! Love the fact you went for white(ish) furniture in the end you Brit! Vanilla sounds lovely and warm colours, make sure you send us some nursery pics when it's done. Do you know yet what the asking price on your neighbours house is?

AFM we had some scary news about my sister yesterday, she ended up in hospital having MRI and CT scans - she had a horrible headache and lost feeling and sensation in one half of her body and face, they didn't know if it was a mini stroke, or perhaps meningitis, but that has all cme back clear and they think it was just a severe migraine with atypical symptoms. Scary. she's fine now and at home being looked after by her boyfriend. but an end to a bit of a traumatic week!

Looks like the mid-august testers are going though a bit of a low point! At least my chart looks half decent this month! A week to go until testing!


----------



## Srbjbex

Plummet....


----------



## NotNic

And a rise?! Lovely squiffy cycle Bex xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - OMG! This has got to be it! This is your longest LP, right? When do you plan to test?

Hope you had a great holiday weekend Nic.

Hands - You ok? I am hearing about more fires in your area!


----------



## Srbjbex

Maybe tomorrow. ...see what my temp says in the morning. ....


----------



## Srbjbex

Well I did a test this morning and it was BFN. Guess its just a waiting game for AF


----------



## NotNic

:( Sorry to hear that Bex. Long LP though which is great to see. Any chance a slow implanter is possible? According to my scans I conceived 4 days later than I would have expected to.

Snow - love the pictures of Kellan's smash cake. Too cute! Look how much hair he has now. He's no longer a baldie birdie! :haha: Hope he had a great day and everyone enjoyed his party. 

Sorrento and the bay we stayed at (40mins away) was gorgeous! Managed to squeeze in one day of sightseeing when the weather was overcast and two days of sunbathing, and laughed, ate and rested. Honestly couldn't do two weeks there though - I'd be huge from all the delicious food! :) The bride is a wedding planner IRL so it was impeccably organised but the weather was scorching - 32 and humid on the wedding day! It made coming back to the drizzle of England a bit of a shock! I'm now praying that Sunday will be dry for F's party. The summer needs to come back! 

Hands - what's happening with Dexter? Did they swab him for MRSA?


----------



## Srbjbex

Perhaps Nic, but I think we are clutching at straws now! I really would have expected some kind of line this AM but equally still no AF. So lets all keep fingers crossed for that slow implanter. I have been really crampy now for 3 days so SOMETHING is going on in there!! 

Glad you had a good weekend :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Continuing FX for you Bex. Def could be late implanter. I am loving the longer LP! That is great! Is your sister still feeling good?

Nic - Sounds like a lovely time. I bet the wedding was beautiful! I'll send some southern US heat over to ya for Sunday! I love my birdie's hair! I think it's crazy all 4 of our boys are little blondies! Even if Finlay's is more of a strawberry blonde! ;) The blonde hair is all Kellan got from me - he's daddy all the way!

Hands - Check in! I hope Dex is doing OK and his little hands are healing and getting better quickly!

We started slowly transitioning to whole milk today. Also, plan on ditching the bottles and going onto sippy's at the same time. Hoping this is easy for us. 

Kellan is in a very clingy and showing symptoms of separation anxiety lately. Anyone have any tips? We also had our 1 year appt for him and he is 20lbs and 30.5" tall. Oh and another mild ear infection. Boo. 

Had a wonderful and very eventful and busy weekend. His whale party on Saturday was a great success. Everyone had fun and the food turned out great if I do say so myself. Kellan received some wonderful gifts. On Sunday, we went to Asheville about a 2 hr drive for my uncle's wedding celebration. It was very nice - really enjoyed ourselves with family as well.


----------



## snowflakes120

Half done too!! 20 weeks today!!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - the wedding sounds great... let us know how Finlay's birthday goes and your scan!

Snow - kellan is a growing boy! Amazing how much they grow the first year. I'm glad his party is a success. I have to start planning for Dexter's. I was going to do a kids theme but now I'm thinking more of just a general Hawaiian theme, with pizza, and just bringing toys out for the kids to play with. We have enough of them... that's for sure.

Bex.... hang in there girl. Keep us posted.

As far as dex goes his bumpy rash came back all over his body again :( The cream they gave us for the peeling has helped a great deal. They have stopped peeling and bleeding and he now has baby soft pink hands from the new skin growth.

Still no news on what this is. I'm hoping the allergist can help us in late july.

Still no news on hubby's work. We did decide to go ahead and change his job but that doesn't mean anything. He has to 1. be accepted to the new job and 2. get the new job before we get put on orders to move or orders to deploy. We won't know what's going on until he either gets orders or gets accepted to his new job (which will take a month or two).


----------



## Srbjbex

Well AF finally showed but I dont feel too bad about it as my LP was heaps better this month. Onwards we go


----------



## NotNic

Absolutely Bex! Sounds like this cycle things were much more 'normal' hormones wise so I have a good feeling about your next cycle. Did you do anything different this time? 

Hands - so much stress! I'm not sure how you're coping right now with the uncertainty. I would be going nuts!

Busy day tomorrow. Scan first thing, then food shopping and baking. F's got a nasty cough too, but I'm hoping for a better night's sleep tonight. I'm going to need it!


----------



## snowflakes120

I thought for sure I'd come into work and there would be a scan update from you Nic!! Come on now!! Are you ready for Finlay's party? How's the weather looking?

Boo for AF Bex! But this cycle was def a step in the right direction. 

Oh Hands, I was really hoping for the rash to stay away. Glad the new skin is coming in nicely though. I love the Hawaiian theme. You can get all sorts of party stuff from Walmart that I was saw there! 

Less than a week til Beach trip! I can't wait to relax - I so need it!


----------



## NotNic

Hiya sorry I'm back. Been on a baking frenzy since coming back from the supermarket and then needed to log on for work.

All seems fine and we got all the measurements we needed for Baby Nic. Baby doesn't look much like Finlay in profile. It seems to have OH's profile and tummy which was massive - 95%!! The tech said its bladder was full though, so that would probably account for it being so much bigger. I am being referred for a cardio scan because of my family history so going to a hospital in London for that scan on Mon 9th but she didnt seem concerned about anything. I might ask for another sneaky headshot when we're there. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Sounds like a great scan Nic. Did you get a good pic this time, I hope? Can I ask how much weight you've gained so far? I hope this isn't coming off as rude. I'm a bit concerned on mine. I did a online typical pregnancy calculator where you put in your pre-pregnancy weight and how many weeks you are and I am on the very very bottom. I am just holding on by a quarter of a pound. With Kellan I was always right in the middle of the range. I eat all day. I am going to start adding more calorie dense foods and more protein. 

P.S. Send me some baked goods!


----------



## NotNic

Not at all Snow! This time its about 8lbs, which feels like loads to me! I started off half a stone lighter this pregnancy though, so the weight doesn't really show. Looking at the charts I am bang in the middle of the anticipated weight gain but with Finlay I was always a pound or two below the minimum. He turned out long and 8lbs so I'm sure your little one is doing good in there. In the Uk they don't weigh you during pregnancy now if you have a healthy Bmi. They take it for booking in (to work your bmi out) and then for your NT scan calculations and that's it. Remember you have a pink bump and statistically they are smaller, so I'm sure all is well!!


----------



## InHisHands

Pink bumps typically are, but for the record a friend of mine sister just had a 12lb girl.

I don't even want to imagine!


----------



## NotNic

Eek! Finlay was that size at 10wks! Makes your eyes water! :) x


----------



## snowflakes120

Holy cow big baby Hands!

You made me feel so much better Nic. I have gained the same - 8lbs. But the chart shows that that is low for my pre-weight and current weeks. I don't know. They weigh us all the time here in the states at the Dr. office. But I decided to just do it myself last week at the house as an email I got said I should have gained 10 pds by then - then I realized I didn't and then I go and consult bad Dr. Google. I still am going to try to eat more protein and calorie dense foods. 

We are having a hard time transitioning to whole milk and a sippy. Pretty sure he doesn't like the milk. Prolly the coldness because we warmed his milk. And the taste. And the fact that we went from baba's to sippy's. So a culmination of things. I never have had whole milk and I tasted it and it was disgusting to me so I don't really blame him. I am going to try to get another brand on lunch to try for him. The current one I am doing is organic and has DHA in it because I buy 2% organic DHA milk for me. So I figured I'd get the same for him - I will try just organic whole milk with no DHA and see if that works. I don't know. He just takes 2 sips from the sippy and throws it. Wants nothing to do with it. Then we needed to get to work this AM and the sippy was taking forever so I gave in and put the formula/milk mix in a baba. I know I need to be consistent but I've been frustrated all weekend. I just want to cry because he's not even getting the 16oz a day that is the lowest that he needs to take a day and I am so concerned with his weight to begin with. I gave daycare sippy's but said if he wasn't drinking at all to use his baba's and I packed 2 in the bag. Maybe that was a mistake too. I don't know.


----------



## Srbjbex

If it helps snow, elliot never really took to cows milk at all. So by 1 I stopped breastfeeding him (he was down to one feed a day at that point) and he just wasnt interested in having any other milk so he didnt. I just made sure he had lots of calcium in his diet in other ways. Yoghurts after lunch and dinner, lots if cheese, he Does love cereal and has 2 weetabix for breakfast (!) So plenty of milk on there. But never drinks it.

try not to panic. Some babies just aren't really into milk. Its the calcium that is important so stick up on yoghurts!


----------



## NotNic

Could it be you are swapping too many things at the same time? Finlay would drink cows milk in a bottle but not a sippy cup to begin with. He also had to have it warmed up. I spoke with the HV and after 1 the amount of time spent drinking from a bottle won't damage speech or teeth providing they don't fall asleep with the bottle in their mouth. We also only gave him semi skimmed which I think is half and half(?) in the US. He ate cheese and yogurts every day and semi skimmed in the uk has the same amount of calcium as full fat, minus the calories. We then bought him a special milk cup which he had for morning milk which took some getting used to. Then at around 20mths (or maybe before) he began chewing the teats of a bottle and self-weaned from the bottle and now he refuses to drink any milk at all. I'm not that worried but I know he is not drinking enough fluids so I'm having to make him have a drink all the time!

Today was my first FT day at work (boo!) but I'm going to wait til after the scan to say I think. I've had a bit of spotting that's worried me, but I am feeling baby moving so I'm hoping its because it is so low, or maybe hormonal. This is the third spotting incident I've had this pregnancy, but the other two were there once and then gone. All three are post 12wk though, so I'm wondering if its to do with hormone cycles. On more positive news I felt baby kick from the outside for the first time yesterday! So weird! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Boo on 1st day back FT Nic! Hope the spotting is gone by now. I remember girls saying that they spotted at a time when AF would have normally been around. 

Thanks girls. I think I have the only kid that dislikes yogurt - it's about the only thing he won't eat. Oh yea and he wasn't fond of potato salad!! Speaking of which - do you girls have potato salad in the UK - it seems to be one of those all American sides so I am wondering now if you have it!! We're still plugging away. He has good days and bad with the milk. Tomorrow is the 1st day on only milk and no formula. I'm nervous. And we leave for the beach tomorrow too. I am so excited to go.

Found a name that hubby will actually consider: Quinn. He's going to think more on it.


----------



## Srbjbex

I LOVE Quinn!! Have never thought of it before for a girl. Good luck for no formula. Kellan might surprise you and be absolutely fine. We do have potato salad here...dont know if its the same thing though. When I make it I just do boiled new potatoes and mix with a bit of mayonnaise and a few herbs...is that the same?


----------



## NotNic

I love potato salad, but my friends have their own version. Recently I had two different types - one with bacon and eggs in it! 

Yep the spotting stopped, but very peculiar. FT is rubbish. Without the stress to get everything done my job is boring and the day drags!! All going well I plan to finish up at 35 wks this time. I'd rather spend the extra time with Finners. Do you know when you'll finish? 

Hands - how is Dexter doing? Not long until he is two now!


----------



## snowflakes120

How cool that you guys do have potato salad!! I make a "Northern" version as I grew up in the North. Mine consists of potatoes, mayo (loads!), celery, onions and hard boiled eggs. 

So close to Dex's B-day - The BIG 2! - how's the Hawaiian theme coming along?

How was Finlay's B-day??!! 

I plan to work right up til I have the c-section. I don't have much time off from work left. So oh well. I would like a few days to spend with Kellan alone as well. Oh well. I will have to wait and see if it is possible. 

I have seen that it is primarily a boys name online. But I only know of girls named Quinn. I'm not sure what to think. The TV show Glee has a girl named Quinn as does the old MTV show Daria. Hmm. I don't know I will see what hubby has to say in the long run.


----------



## Srbjbex

Are you guys planning on going back to work after number 2? Even though its still hypothetical we are undecided whether I will or not. Im fed up at the moment so desperate to get pg again soon! Please let it happen this month...it really feels like everyone is pregnant at the moment!

Nic...yes, tell us about Fs birthday!


----------



## NotNic

I think of Quinn as a girls name Snow and I love it! A baby with your colouring would so suit that name! We have come up with zero names. I've not been that inspired and oh dislikes the suggestions I've made, while making none of his own!


----------



## snowflakes120

I will not be returning to work after baby girl. Daycare is too expensive for 2 kiddos - I'd be basically working to pay for child care. Work does not know that though. And I won't be telling til after the baby is born. It is the wrong thing to do but I need to do it this way for insurance reasons. My deductible is $3,500 and I've already met it. If I leave or say I'm leaving before baby is actually born then I have to switch to hubby's insurance and pay another $3,500 deductible. So if I have baby girl on my insurances hole I am technically on maternity leave I only have to pay it once. I feel horrible as I'm kinda close with the girls I work with and have been with the company for nearly 10 years. But shelling out the extra money is just too much! I really hate insurance here! 

I am finding myself trying to get a name for baby girl because I am hoping it will help me bond more with her. Today hubby says Quinn is ok. So it sounds like he's poo pooing yet another name. 

Any new news on hubby job hands? How is Dex holding up? 

I really hope this month is it for you bex!! 

Sorry for mistakes! On phone in car driving to the beach!


----------



## Srbjbex

Have a great time at the beach Snow!!

Hands - you are being quiet, hope everything is ok!?


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls. I'll try to be brief.

My step daughter tried to commit suicide again last weekend. She set herself on fire and is in the hospital. Docs say she will scar, but she's "okay" Honestly it sounds worse than what it is.

Dexter's hands are healed (praise the Lord) but his allergy rash is horrendous right now. It appears the steroid stopped working.

No news on hubby's job except that if he does get accepted into this new job that there is a good chance that he'll miss my birthday yet again and perhaps even Dexter's.

We are trying to renovate the house via 1,500 miles away and the contractor is doing a poor job.

So.....because of everything that is going on all plans for Dexter's party are on hold and I haven't had much time to relax and get on the computer. 

We simply are in a sit and wait turmoil right now. I just keep giving all my concerns to God and that has kept me calm through this storm.

Bex - fingers crossed for you

Nic - I would love to hear about F's birthday

Snow - totally understand about work.


----------



## NotNic

OMG Hands! I really hope that she is admitted and looked at properly this time. You do not need the additional stress. Great news about Dexter's hands being better but sorry to hear the allergy isn't better. Could it be contact dermititis? I remember seeing something on TV a while back about new clothes being rinsed in formaldehyde or other chemicals ahead of being sold in shops. Once you are sensitive to the chemical some people's bodies react to the smallest amount. Is he wearing newish clothes at the moment? 

Bex sadly I will need to return to work. We can't pay the mortgage on OH's pay alone. I may look for more local work though. I will be staying where I am until we are 'done' with babies. Maternity leave where I am is very generous, much better than anywhere else I know of. 

F's birthday was lovely thanks. The weather turned out much better then expected so we were able to be outside the whole time. It was Peter Rabbit themed and we had a bouncy castle. F spent the whole time running around and bouncing, we barely saw him!! He got turns of presents including his own talking peter rabbit and a 'Copter' (helicopter).

It's been a bit of a hectic week with returning FT. F has moved into the next room up and has been very teary going in. The reports are though that he is very happy in there though (from staff, other parents and my sister) and his speech has already improved in just a week. He near enough either speaks in complete sentences of 3-4 words or he chatters an answer with lots of real words mixed up with made up ones. If I ask him what he did at school he answers and makes enough sense that I get a fairly good answer rather than gibberish. I also told my support manager at work who took it soo much better than expected. I was planning on waiting until after Mondays cardio scan but as he is away for a few weeks I had to say ahead of that scan. I'll email my team once I've spoken to my MD, once we know all is okay.

Snow how is your body coping with this pregnancy? Today I have hip and pelvis pain to go with my other leg issues! I'm hoping its because I haven't stopped all day. I thing I have gone nesting mad. I've sorted out F's toys, arranged two large cupboards, done 7 loads of washing, stripped the beds, cleaned the fridge and done some gardening on top of all the usual cleaning jobs! I hope you are resting better than me!

Bex - your turn is coming. You're about the gap between Finlay and Elliot now, so I think you're due a BFP in the next few weeks :)


----------



## NotNic

Today's scan went well. They were were happy with all of the views and the measurements but we were only looking at the heart so we didnt get to see the baby properly. We are thinking about having a private scan just to see the baby again and hopefully get some better photos.


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - great to hear that the scan went well! Did you resist temptation to find out the sex and remain team yellow? I really hope you are right about me this month, that would feel like good symmetry between our little ones and I like that! Reckon I will ov at some point towards the end of this week.

I will however be on holiday in Spain the week AF is due, so I am unlikely to be temping accurately and probably wont be updating internet related sites hahah! So you guy will have to wait until I get back from hols on the 28th to see whether it is good or bad news!

Hands - so so sorry to hear what a hard time you have been having, it seems like it never rains but it pours hey! I hope you are holding up will and managing to at least spend some nice time together just the three of you. I'm glad Dexter's hands are better and the allergy will hopefully clear up really soon.


----------



## NotNic

Still team yellow. :) To be honest though it was focused on the heart the whole time and I didn't get to see anything else. She did offer to try but we said that we were fine not knowing. We have boy stuff from Finlay and girls stuff from my niece so we can cope at the beginning without knowing in advance.

I have managed to convince OH to start thinking names - woohoo! Funnily enough he suggested Dexter. :) We have come up with a mini list but none of them are my favourites so I might suggest a few more. At the moment Sebastian is our front runner. OH loves Joshua and we've also got Jacob as an option - though I'm not sold on this one as its very popular here. Girls though we have zero names :( Well we still have Felicity from last time but I'm not so keen now. Snow - how's the name hunt going for you? Also how's Kellan? I he's he was sick on your hols


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Sorry for lack of check in for awhile. Been so busy. 

I am so sorry to hear the news on your SD Hands. I hope she is getting more help this time. I can't even imagine. Do they have little man hands on a new steriod? When is that Derm appt again? Next month, I think? 

Bex - Really think your time is coming soon! Have you started BDing? Sounds like a nice vacation you have lined up! Jealous! Spain! You guys are going to have a blast. Secretly hoping you get a BFP and can't drink on vacation!! 

Nic - Glad Finlay's party was a hit! A bounce house sounds like fun - I don't think I'd even want to leave it! Hooray for good scan. I had to move my fetal echo on the heart out to July 2 - hubby had training the entire week I had the appt scheduled so he wouldn't have been able to go with. Names are hard. I am still getting a maybe on Quinn. He rates it a 7 out of 10. Which is better than the rest that I have gotten. I really like Sebastian and I think it goes great with Finlay. I am feeling good otherwise. You are cleaning mad woman - wanna come to my house and clean??!! I think I've felt hiccups a few times already but it seems so early. 

Well our beach vacation was pretty bad. It was a trip to remember but not in a good way. Kellan ended up getting really sick. Spiked a high fever of 104.8 as soon as we got there. Went to Urgent Care. Says his ears are still infected and the Antibiotic he was on wasn't strong enough. Gives us new Antibiotic. We did lots of luke warm baths to try to bring it down. It finally broke in middle of night. We were up all night basically. Rash appears around 3am. Call after hours of Ped line. Said most likely allergic reaction to new med. Run out middle of night for Benadryl. Back to urgent care as soon as they open. Same Dr. says allergic reactions. Sends us on our way. Dinner rolls around and the rash got was worse wayyyyy fast! We had to run out of restaurant to rush to hotel for Benadryl. Gave Benadryl and sped as fast as we could to Emergency Room thought he was having severe allergic reaction. ER Dr. comes in a says not allergic reaction but is a viral infection called Roseola. And his ears were fine. The Urgent Care Dr was wrong all along. Kellan is still very cranky and not himself. Still not sleeping well. Should be better by weekend. We took him to his Ped yesterday and he says def was Roseola and also a hypersensativity to Med - also diagnosed with Uticaria Multiforme. Still has discoloration from rash on back of his arms. We were able to get him to the beach for about an hour and in the pool. I will try to upload some pics this week!

Because of all this my OBGYN is testing my immunity to Roseola and Fifth Disease as both can cause issues in pregnancy. Hopefully, I have already had both in my lifetime.They won't do anything with the Roseola as they say it most likely won't do anything but they will do extra monitoring if I come back as having Fifth's. I did the blood labs yesterday. I may have to go back for more in 3 weeks if I am not immune to Fifth for another to see if I caught it from Kellan. But his Ped is pretty sure he didn't have it to begin with so I should be OK. 

Then there is a mess about us possibly moving to California. It would happen really fast like in 2 weeks. They are offering great money per diem onto of his salary. It would be 9 months there. We aren't sure if this is the right timing for us though. Lots and lots and lots to consider. Prolly won't do it but we are seriously considering and really thinking long and hard. It's a hard decision for us. SO many unknowns. But financially it would be great money to save for a new house when we come back and I think it would help hubby's career. 

xo


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - sorry to hear about the vacation! How horrible. Let us know when you decide whether or not to go to California. If you do decide to go and have any questions about moving and packing fast... feel free to ask. I've had my fair share of "move" excitement. 

As far as a name for your lil girl... an "ok" from hubby is better than the "heck nos" I got lol It's progress girl. I went to a site called babynamegenie when I was in first tri and I learned a whole bunch of new names that I never thought of before and weren't on the 1,000 name list. Some made my favorites though hubby poopoo them.

Nic - That is funny that hubs mentioned Dexter. I've learned that when it comes to naming a child, that next time I should just start screaming the name on the top of my lungs... and whichever one I don't get tired of screaming should be it. UGH! Dexter has hit a stubborn streak. Hopefully you will find something you both love between now and October.

Bex - Start thinking about names now girl... so you don't end up like these two ladies.. hahahaha

As for us - SD is out of the hospital and causing trouble again. They have her on a 8am-4pm therapy schedule, but then she goes home at night.

Dexter's hands are healed due to the antibiotics they put him on. It was a staff infection on his hands... but his allergic reaction rash is just horrid. We were able to push the allergist appointment up to tomorrow but we had to take Dex off of his Zertec and since then the rash has just spread like wild fire (face (cheeks and eyelids), hands, arms, armpits, chest, stomach, groin (really bad), thighs, shins, ankles, feet).

Hubby has gotten his paperwork approved to send up to big army for the new job... we are now just waiting to hear back from big army on whether they will accept him in this new job. We are trying to get that wrapped up before we go on vacation here in a few days.


----------



## NotNic

How did the appointment go Hands? Would you be moving again if Mr Hands gets a new job? 

Snow - fingers crossed you are immune. When will you find out? I bet you guys need a holiday to recover from the holiday! What a nightmare. Its also probably not too soon for hiccups. I felt this one much earlier than F. It seems to move more. It's wiggling around right now!

OH really liked Dexter Hands, but its your Dex's name! I feel its too close to choose the same name:) We still don't have any girls names. Felicity feels a bit too classic to go with Finlay and there's the F thing. Bex do you have names in mind already? X


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter's allergy test went okay. No allergens found. The allergist thinks he has follicular dermatitis though... which means his pores get irritated and inflamed easily due to sensitive skin. We are suppose to put him on a different antibiotic to rule out infection and then if the rash is still there go back to the dermatologist. UGH!

As far as moving.. there is no guarantee that we will or won't move with a new job... however hubby did tell branch he wants to go to Germany (just because you want something doesn't mean you will get anything close to it). So I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## NotNic

Woohoo for a Friday +ve Bex! :happydance: 

Hands, pleased to hear they have come up with a possible explanation. Fingers crossed that the next lot of antibiotics work. You must be so ready for him to he healed and better now.


----------



## Srbjbex

Well its a whoop for the +ve but our BDing has been nothing short of poor this cycle. Various family evens/ late nights/ early mornings mean that we only managed to BD on Saturday night (and the Monday and Tuesday before that) so we are a bit of a one-shot wonder this month so not holding out much hope!


----------



## NotNic

Ah that's a shame. I was loving the direction your chart was going. That said one shot was definitely all it took for Finlay (and it was a shot in the dark since we didnt know I was oving!) and we did it twice for this one, with the nearest one being 4/5days before they reckoned I ov'd. There's something to be said for saving the swimmers ;)

Are your results back Snow? 

AFM - I am now out of the closet as it were. :) HR know, I'm wearing bump revealing clothes but staying off FB for now while we let a few family people know. It's so nice to have my wardrobe back. :) Ive also started to sort the baby clothes out and get the loft space cleared. Nesting has hit us early!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - oohhh Germany! FX! At least the allergy testing is one thing down to cross off the list. Hope he get a true diagnosis soon. Did Mr. Hands have a good father's day?

Bex - Alls it takes is one time and one swimmer! Still thinking positive for you! You getting excited for the vaca coming up soon?

Nic - Hooray for being out. Wow! Your nesting sure has kicked in. My mom comes to stay with us in 2 weeks. After her stay, we are going to start clearing out the guest room to turn into the nursery. We got the call that the furniture is in and at the warehouse for us. I got a little crib bedding set thing with cabbage roses on it. We took some pics yesterday for a FB announcement but I'm not too sure I like them or not. A possible reshoot may have to be done. 

Got news today at my appt, that I am immune to Roseola so that is great news - numbers say I had it sometime as a child. I also am up 9 pounds - she didn't say anything about it so I guess it's ok? I, however, have never had fifths so I need to be careful. Easier said than done with a kid in daycare. But will continue to wash hands like a crazy woman. 

Kellan started feeling much better yesterday so we were happy to see him pretty much back to normal! Only took 10 days!

And we aren't moving. We had a long heart to heart.


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - Its true... we only did it once on the month we conceived dex because my numbers were all off. FX crossed.

Nic - YAY... you go girl.... flaunt that baby and clear space for him/her while you are at it. I can't wait to find out if Fin is going to have a lil bro or sis. Im still team BLUE ... all the way~~~~ 

Snow - Im glad that you and hubs could agree on what to do and that the uncertainty is gone. Maybe Kellan will have a super baby immune system and not get fifth disease or any other sickness until after his sister is born.

AFM - The antibiotics made Dex's rash worse (hard to imagine but now he is just a solid shade of red with bumps so clustered that they are on top of each other). They are now treating it as a fungal since fungals spread like wild fire on antibiotics. Boy what a way to find out.... we are a 12hr drive away from home right now. BOOO.


----------



## NotNic

I am on a mission! :) All the baby clothes are out of their bags and split into all the age groups, ready to be vacuum packed. I actually don't have as much newborn stuff as I thought, and much of it is too summery for us to use this time. Good news is that most of the stuff we do have is white or fairly unisex, so what is fine for the weather, will work whatever the sex. I do think I'll be able to justify more shopping though. :) I'm also considering painting what will be F's new room and the nursery. I wasn't going to bother, but I think both could do with a freshen up. Finlay never did get his room finished off and it would be nice to have a 'baby' nursery. F has lots of nautical accessories so I think we'll theme his room that, and I'm considering a pale mint for the nursery. I'm excited to make it perfect for both! :)

Good news on the results Snow. Here 5ths (slapped cheek) is more common fir 3-7yo. Hopefully that's the case for you guys and Kellan manages to escape it.

Hands - Dex must be feeling very sorry for himself. Get well wishes are being sent to him. Exciting news about the possibility of Germany. All steps in the right direction. :) Snow, selfishly I'm glad you decided against California. Totally the wrong time zone for us :)


----------



## InHisHands

awww... Nic... I'm in California time zone... it's not so bad.... however the superficiallyness that comes out of Hollywood is.


----------



## NotNic

Of course! I forget you're further west. I was thinking your were Central (-6) :doh: A lot of my team's clients are in San Fran, so it is a long day for me when my guys are over there. I'm at my pc in my pjs!


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - sounds like you are in full organisational mode, I love it! Nautical theme sounds great too. we were furniture shopping in Next Home a couple of weeks ago and they have an AMAZING boat bed in there, very very tempted to get it for Elliot when he moves into a bed, but you should definitely get it for F if you are doing a nautical theme. 

https://www.next.co.uk/homeware/childrens-bedroom/boys-furniture/2

Oh and I am revising my guess to girl, now that you said what your BD pattern was before conceiving!

Hands - I can't believe poor Dex is still having problems with his hands - you guys are certainly due some good luck soon! Fingers crossed that the anti-fungal works!

Snow - Glad to hear that Kellan is feeling much better and sorry it ruined your break - your husband will just have to book in another one! I am sooooo looking forward to Spain! Spent loads of money this week on new holiday clothes, but I basically haven't had any for about 3 years so I was due it :winkwink:

I heard yesterday someone discussing their new baby was called Milo - I love that name, never really thought of it before - thought it might give you guys some inspiration (although maybe not now I think you're having a girl Nic!) 

So top names in our house at the moment are Poppy and Thea for a girl, and Theodore and Milo for a boy. 

Just need the baby now...haha!


----------



## NotNic

That's funny you suggested Milo Bex. One of our suggestions outside of our top 3 was Miles nn Milo. We're just not sure that Miles goes with our surname. Milo certainly goes with Finlay and has that 'Finn' vibe. We haven't scrubbed it off the list, so could be an outside winner. :) Another name we're hearing a lot of is Sam. Two friends have had boys this fortnight both choosing that name. Patriotically one of the boys has George as a middle name. I don't think it will help our football team win the World Cup!!

I had another mw appointment today. I officially love my midwife :) She complimented me on my neat and tidy bump. Its at the right height for 22/23wks (I'm 22+3 on their scan dates) and I heard the heartbeat again -147bmp. She's also pro me booking back in to my old hospital and I can keep all my mw appointments with her. Yay! I'm going back for a freebie check up before hols and then again afterwards for my 28wk bloods.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - How's the new antibiotic working? I'm sorry that the other one caused such a bad reaction. Poor little guy. I can only imagine the idiots from Hollywood. Ha! Lots of silicone and botox! Where ya off to on your 12 hour drive? I don't remember you saying you were going anywhere! Hope you are relaxing!

Bex - Awesome about getting new clothes - I love new clothes. It always makes you feel so good. I watched Sex and the City and one of my fav lines is "I like my money where I can see it - hanging in my closet!" I LOVE the name Poppy. It is not popular here and gives me a much British feel! I know hubby and he would never ever go for it. Such a poo head sometimes! 

Nic - I want to see a bump pic! They haven't told me how much my fundal height is - they just say it's good - I feel big though. I think I am about the same as you as far as her measurements go on the scans. She measures a bit behind. Hoping she catches up a bit more at our next scan. I am going to try to push out my CS as far as they will let me to let her grow a bit more. Really would like for them to do right on my due date of 10/15. I like Miles! I am still team pink for you! So glad you are liking your midwife. I'm sure it makes a world of difference to like your provider! I feel so behind you! We have so much to do for baby girl! You are way too organized! Jealous! How are your legs doing?

Watched a tiny bit of you guys soccer game over the weekend against Italy. I love soccer. I played in Middle and High School for my schools. ;) Hoping Kellan will get into it as well! 

Not much new here. Hubs and I are in a major fight. I'm super upset. So glad I have girls night tonight with girlfriends to get away. Kellan isn't walking yet. I thought he would be by now since he crawled at 7 months. He will only take 5 steps to you but that is about it. I think he needs more confidence in himself. He's doing more now that he finally feels better after being sick for 3+ weeks. But still waiting on that day where he just gets up and goes on his own! He doesn't talk much either. Kinda worried about that as well. I feel like he's behind! 

It's starting to get really hot here - Upper 90's! Blah! How about you girls? Hands, are you in the mountains of AZ? I know cousins get the super super high heat in the suburbs of Phoenix but occasionally escape to the mountains for some cooler air! I think I remember you saying something about mountains/foothills so I think you are!


----------



## snowflakes120

Finally downloaded some pics! I expect some pics in return ladies! :flower: The computer says that the scan photo of baby girl was still too large. I don't know how to resize. :/

Bump pic this past weekend


Best Buds


Kellan at the beach


Water table fun


Me and Kellan at a restaurant


----------



## NotNic

Great photos Snow! I will try to upload some this weekend. Mine are always too big too! Our bumps look pretty similar which I guess makes sense since we're not too dissimilar builds or weeks. Yours does seem higher than mine. I'm definitely feeling lower pressure this time, though baby moves so much. That could be the difference. Sorry to hear you and oh had a falling out. I've had a few probs with oh recently. Apparently I'm too grumpy and bossy. Which is very rich considering I think he's very bossy. Already he is telling me what will happen to F when I'm in labour and telling me that he doesn't want my mum there. I'd forgotten how much of a pain he was about this stuff last time. As much as this is equally his baby, he's forgetting I'm the patient not him!! Hope you enjoy your girls night and things go back to normal soon. Big hugs xxx

I guess I've gone a bit loopy on planning. Last time I didn't have time to nest properly so I'm making up for it this time. :) Also i think I'm really aware that my leg could cause me more problems as i get further along, and might stop me from doing things. The broken veins have spread, but the spider vein is much lighter and its only really varicosing behind my knee. It is more painful now. The skin stings and feels like its splitting from the tightness. It's not but I'm slapping the moisturiser on. Im hoping my private health care will allow me to get treatment once lo is here. 

We also had some good news today. Our mortgage has been approved so we will be able to pay for some more work to be done and pay off some debts. I am very excited to get going and looking forward to having a bit more money once the credit card is paid off. On slightly less good news, I'm having a problem with a co-worker right now. She's very opinionated and I get the feeling she's quite jealous. I can feel that she's going to try to make life tricky for me and she told me a few things today that made me realise she's actually not very nice. Tbh if she's going to be like that I'll have no problems taking advantage of all the maternity perks I have. :)

Hands are you on hols or with SD right now? Bex when are you off to sunny Spain?


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - what wonderful pictures! Kellan looks so grown up and you are just radiating! Try not to worry about fights. All couples have them; especially during times of change due to the stress. You'll come out on the other side stronger tho.

Nic - you go girl! Take that maternity leave... lol. When you stay home with DS2(hahaha) will Finlay stay home with you too or do you plan to have him in nursery still??

As for us... We are in Colorado Springs and loving it. We have visited with my family (I have 32 relatives here), gone to water world, an amusement park, an mountain climbing. Tomorrow we go to the zoo and have dex's birthday party at chucky cheese. Saturday we plan on going to focus on the family and playing at their indoor welcome center/discovery zone. Then we will hit the road again. 

We actually don't have step daughter with us. We drive right by where she lives but due to her condition we decided that it would be best not to take her.

As far as Dex's rash.. the antibiotic did not work... instead everywhere we put it is a pimple-blister type rash. I looked it up online and it looks like a yeast infection... so we are treating it with an anti fungal. The anti fungal appears to be helping but it isn't going away. When we get back, we will head to the doctor once again. Maybe he needs an oral dose since it is EVERYWHERE. Im so fed up!


----------



## NotNic

Sounds like a fantastic break. Hope Dexter enjoys his party. Can you believe he's almost 2?! I really hope they work out the best treatment for him soon. I can't believe he's still suffering. :(

Once I'm on maternity leave we will keep him at nursery a bit - probably doing one full day and one half day a week. It'll be good for him to keep the socialising aspect of nursery and they do so much with him. Particularly with the imagination and role play games. On Tuesday they turned the room into an indoor beach, piling sand up on the floor and had them building sandcastles. I would never have the time to do all the crafts and activities they do, especially with a newborn. 

Snow - don't worry about walking and talking. It sounds like he's on track. In the UK the average age a child starts to walk unassisted is 14mths. Finlay walked full time at 14.5mths, my niece 15.5mths and my other niece is 15mths and I haven't seen her take her first steps yet. It took F a month to get from walking unsupported a few steps (not cruising)to being a walker. He needed the practice and confidence. He never walked and fell over, trying to do it. He just quietly practiced until he got up and managed to do it full time. His speech also really petered off at this point and didnt start improving until a good 3mths later. He'd learn new words but wouldn't use the old ones. It makes sense that they concentrate on one skill at a time.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Dex walked at 9mo.... but his cousin didn't start walking till 15mo... The boys are only 2 months apart in age. We got to spend a lot of time with his cousin this past week, and I can honestly say at 2, they seem to be on the same page developmentally. It honestly all pans out in the end. No worries... though I'm sure you are anxious for him to walk before Smurfette gets here.


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Way to leave us on a cliff hanger! Yesterday's temp looks great! Oh man. I can't wait for you to back already! But seriously, hope you are having fun and relaxing! Update when you can!

Hands - You were right near my sister in Denver! Sounds like you have a great vaca! I bet everyone had fun at the party for Dex too! 2 more days for his actual B-day! You guys did a bunch of stuff I am sure Dex slept the entire way home! 

Nic - Great news about the Mortgage! The girls at work said I am def carrying higher this time than with Kellan. 

Well, I guess I just needed to come on here and gripe a bit because guess who decided to wake up from their nap on Saturday and decided that was the perfect day to start walking?! I swear all day we were just like "did you see that! That was the best one yet." And then hours later he was doing better and better and better. By Sunday, he's cruising along pretty good so far! Still falls a bit but he is def on his way! We are so proud of our little guy.


----------



## NotNic

Yay for Kellan! Clever boy! :)

I tell you there's definite benefits to carrying higher. Heartburn sucks, but it stops you overeating and you don't get much back or hip pain! Plus you hardly need to go to the toilet. :haha: I hope my bump moves up a bit.


----------



## NotNic

I spoke too soon. Heartburn is here!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hola from Spain! Quick check in to say AF arrived. Boooo. But not really surprised due to lack of bding this month! 

Having a lovely time here eating my own body weight in paella!


----------



## InHisHands

Actually dex didn't sleep well in the car at all... which stunk since it was a 12 hour drive back home. Oh wells. We went to a different dermatologist and he put us back on the first treatment plan and said Dex doesn't have a yeast infection but a viral infection that is infected.... GROWL

No one really knows what is going on.

Bex - Enjoy your trip in Spain!


----------



## InHisHands

P.S. We switched Dex to a toddler bed 2 nights ago. Tonight will be night number 3... so far no problems... but I'm waiting for him to start testing boundaries. Right now he is just throwing his fits in his bed and not getting out during naps.

We put a security camera in his room (same one we bought for when he was a baby so daddy could see him), so we can see when he gets out of bed. Thus far he has only tried it once in the last 2 days.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh boo to AF Bex! Hooray for enjoying vaca and eating yummy foods! 

I hate that you and Dex are getting what seems to be the run around of diagnosis! I truly hope this get solved once and for all! Great about the toddler bed and that he's transitioning so well! Such a big boy now! 

Nic - I haven't had any heartburn yet.... I did get it with Kellan but it wasn't til later. Have you had any more spotting? How's the potty going for Finlay?


My mom flies in on Saturday for just a few short days. I'm excited for her to see Kellan walking! Not much else going on. Tim is doing lots of training this week so I have had to do drop offs and picks up and watch the baby at night - he's so busy these days - I feel I am just chasing him around and mama is exhausted! This is such a long week! Yesterday was V-day for baby so that is good news. I am starting to get nervous about the Fetal Echo next week - I am just starting to feel comfortable enough to get a little bit excited about the pregnancy and am so worried that we are going to get bad news next week again and then I am back to being worried about her. I don't really feel that "bond" or feel "connected" to her. I don't know. We are getting Kellan's first hair cut this weekend - he looks like a little rag a muffin kid! Lots of scraggy long and short hairs! Needs to shaped up a bit!


----------



## Srbjbex

So seeing as we had a dismal performance in the world cup, I am officially becoming an honorary American for the next round ! Go Team USA!


----------



## NotNic

No spotting yet Snow, but all the spotting I've had has actually been around the time of AF. It's happened three times - the first was just after my scan just before 12weeks and the third was definitely just after 20wks. I'm 24 wksish tomorrow (on their 28day LMP I'm 24wks today, but by scan 24wks on Sunday. I'm using tomorrow as my average :) ) so I'm anticipating a bit more in the coming week. If I do then I think its fair to say its hormonal. Most women don't get IB but I had it both times, and maybe I'm one of those unusual cycle spotters too. My bump has got huge. Im taking part in a steps challenge with work and its causing problems wearing the pedometer! Im wearing a belt today and I'm on the last hole in the belt. No hiding it now! I've tried and failed to post a pic from my iPhone, but I have borrowed Finlay's tablet for the day (I want to set it up so I can work from home on it) so I will try again once I've charged it. Kicks wise is your Baby Snowy the same as Kellan was? I'm amazed how different this one is. It kicks all the time. Luckily because the anterior placenta it doesn't hurt yet. My tummy twitches all day long. Finlay used to fidget and push, but rarely kicked in comparison.

Bex - say hi to Spain for me. We're off there in 2-3 weeks. Cannot wait! I'm going to be spending the next week trying to buy summer clothes in the sale. Sorry to hear about AF but I'm sure it will happen soon. It's hard with work and a lo to really commit to TTC'ing but I do think it will happen soon. I know my OH wanted to try 4 cycles before I fell pregnant. I came off the pill, but I wasn't really ready to try and we couldn't ever time bding properly anyway. If we did it once during the week Id expect to ovulate it would be a miracle!

Hands - I'm so mad for you and Dex. It's been months with no real answers. Have they sent a sample off for analysis? 

Anyone have fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## InHisHands

Snow- how did the haircut go? Was your momma proud of her walking grandbaby? How did Kellan take to her?

Bex - what all are you doing while in Spain?

Nic - Sounds like you will have a physically active 2nd child. Hang on tight!!

As For Dex - His rash finally went away!!! That's right.... it's gone!!!! Praise God! Took him to the doc on his 2nd birthday and that doctor said he's tired of his little man suffering and took pictures with his personal phone and text them to a specialist! The specialist told him to prescribe a different type of steroid and the rash is gone!

This morning we had friends over to do a little get together for dex. Everyone had a blast. We did a Hawaiian theme and had a piñata.


----------



## NotNic

Fantastic news Hands! Did they say what it was? Great to hear his party went so well xx


----------



## InHisHands

Nope. They still think its his bodys reaction to viral... but the rash doesn't fit the 4 week mold. Also he does have a sensitivity *but not allergy* to mesquite bushes which grow in practically every yard and parking lo here. They won't call it an allergy because the hive was only half the size required... however it did form a hive on his back when tested.


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - We Americans would love to have you as a fan! I don't think we really have any sort of chance tomorrow. But we will see! You ready to start a brand new cycle! Doing anything different this one?

Hands - I am so thrilled that Dex's rash is gone! Simply amazing! I am so happy to hear this! And now stay away! We didn't end up doing the hair cut - maybe next weekend. It was too busy! Glad his hawaiian theme party well great. Since he only sees my mom every other month or so I don't think he really remembers her when she comes. He warms up fast to new people. She loves seeing him toddle around. She can't get over how much new stuff he has learned in only a months time since she was here for his B-day last month. He really has learned alot of new things!

Nic - FX for no spotting this week! I agree, my bump has now gotten outta control big! Oh please post pic soonnnn!!! I don't have nearly as much kicks with baby girl as I did with Kellan. Kellan was much more active. :shrug: And another vaca for you in 2-3 weeks - Girl, I wish I had that much vacation time as you! So jealous over here! 

Tomorrow is the big Fetal Echo. So nervous. We enjoyed the weekend with my mom - she leaves tonight. Not sure when I will see her again. She is watching Kellan today. My grandparents came up from SC on Saturday to spend some time with all of us. it was very nice. 

We have a new top name. Phoebe. And this is the story behind it: a little birdie decided to make a nest on top one of our columns at our house about a month ago. I can watch her only when I rock Kellan in my glider - it is the perfect viewing spot. I enjoy rocking him to sleep and seeing her sit in her nest. I feel we are both taking care of our babies. My grandpa loves birds and told me she was an Eastern Phoebe - I had no idea what she was thinking she was maybe a Wren. She's a cute little thing. And there came a name we like - Phoebe. Tim gives it an 8/10. And since Kellan is my birdie - we find it fitting - my babies are my birdies. Her baby birds hatched yesterday and she was busy feeding them yesterday. So this name is now on the short list and at the top. :thumbup:


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi folks. Back from Spain and had a lovely holiday. Weather was great and I told it to stay that way for you Nic. Where abouts are you going? Now back to reality and ive been at work today in London which was a bit of a shock to the system as I don't normally work Mondays! 

Anyhoo, new cycle for me. I'm really starting to lose the will now. Yesterday I found out THREE of my nct group are pregnant with baby #2. I think now pretty much EVERYONE I know now has baby number 2 on the way. I guess I cant do much else than keep going really. Emotions are running on a fine thread at the Moment though. This month I'm not bothering with the AC or EPO just taking prenatal vits and b complex on top. Just going to try and do loads of bding. I've given neil the warning! 

Snow - great news about Kellan walking! Such a big boy now bless him and great that your mum was around too. 

Hands- thank goodness poor dexters hands are better! Cant believe it took so long. This must be the start of you getting some good luck for a change. Hows the transition to a bed going? Is he still sleeping ok?

Nic - when do you plan to finish for mat leave? I think if I were you I would bag an early finish! But maybe thats because im desperate to finish work already!


----------



## InHisHands

The bed transition is still going well. No problems thus far. I can't believe how easy it was!!!!

I received sad news... My SIL miscarried again. This time at 10 weeks. I now have 5 nieces or nephews in heaven. It's just heart breaking.


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter in his toddler bed.
 



Attached Files:







Toddler Bed.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Srbjbex

Great picture snow! So grown up! So sorry to hear about your SIL, life can be very cruel. :hug:


----------



## NotNic

Hands I agree with Bex. So sorry to hear of your family's loss. Will the doctors investigate her losses? I know here most can get a referral once there has been 3 losses or there is an obvious cause.

Bex we are off to the Mijas Costa in the south. My parents holiday overlaps ours by 10 days so plenty of time for F and my Dad to hang out. I'm very excited for that. Snow we are quite lucky with holiday. I work for a US bank so they actually aren't that generous with holiday but because I joined a UK jv my contract allows me 25 days per yr ft. There is a lot of jealousy over that with some of my coworkers but I'm not feeling bad for it. I have been with my company 9yrs and I have a lot because of accruing days from my first mat leave. I plan to finish up 35/36 weeks and use holiday and perhsps a weeks parental leave (unpaid) before starting my mat leave. 

Hands - Dex looks fab in that bed. What a big boy!

Snow I will try to upload a photo for you. I just can't get it to work on my phone and they are too large for the tablet grr! BTW I'm loving the Phoebe pick and the reasoning. girls names are still a struggle here. We're toying with Amber but its a bit similar to my nieces name and I can't decide on it. Growing up Amber was quite chavvy where i lived but now it feels quite middle class for the town we are in now. We know we want a 'pretty' name but not a flower one as my sisters daughter is Lily and I don't want a name that matches. My all time favourite is Tavia but I haven't even suggested it yet as OH will hate it and I don't want him spoiling it for me  I will save it for the last few weeks. I also love Elodie but it has the 'El / Ellie' nn which im not keen on. Girls names are hard!! Any suggestions are very welcome :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh yes Snow. Phoebe is a gorgeous name. Thumbs up from me .


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - here in the united states, those who aren't military don't have free health care. My brother can't afford to do the testing thus they will either have one naturally or they won't at all. 

I love "free" healthcare... but it does come with its costs such as changing doctors every time you go see one and not really being able to choose who you have, having to make only same day appointments (none in advance), and having less than adequate care.

Not sure if I can be much help... but these are the girl names that were my favorites:

Adelaide
Bailey
Cadence
Callie
Casey
Cordelia
Chloe
Dabney
Delilah
Faith
Geneva
Grace
Hannah
Hope 
Iva
Jacqueline 
Matilda/ Madeline 
Morgan
Quinn
Rachel
Tessa
Tieha
Veronica
Viola
Wren


----------



## snowflakes120

Great name list Hands! Love Dex's toddler bed! Such a big boy! I am so sorry to hear the news. Sending good thoughts their way. 

Nic - I have never heard of Tavia or Elodie but I like them both! Tavia reminds me of my cousins name: Talia. I really like Elodie but totally understand about the nickname - we are the same way about picking a name that can't be nicknamed - we don't prefer a name that can be nn - I am worried that if we pick Phoebe that people will call her FiFi or Feebs etc. Still a front runner 3/4 days later. 

Bex - I really hope that this is the month. I like the relaxed and tons of BDing approach you are trying! I totally understand how hard it is to hear the announcements. They are like a dagger in the heart even though you are happy for them at the same time. Sending you hugs!

Had the Fetal Echo. Heart looks good! No issues! That is great news! She is still measuring quite small - her overall measurements are 38%tile. Her abdomen is spot on. Her head is pretty good. But it's the arm and leg lengths that are bringing her average down. She is only like 2%tile for both. Those measurements are about 1.5 weeks behind where she should be. They are not concerned and told me not to be concerned. Telling me about how I had all the CVS testing done on chromosomes and the microarray done-which is way more than a normal person would have done. They are still chalking it up to genetics with me and my sisters being such small framed. Since I am a worrier by nature - I am of course worried... And trying to trust they know what they are talking about. Hehe. So am no longer deemed a high risk pregnancy and have been released from them. I am back to being with the normal pregnancies. ;) Which I am happy because I think all these extra ultrasounds can cause a person like me to just stress more. Now that I won't have any more - I have to force myself to relax and try to enjoy this and pray that baby girl will be perfect when she comes.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw that's great news Snow, so pleased for you!! You just have a beautiful little petite girl :) 


Settling in now to watch the football, rooting for Team USA!


----------



## NotNic

Yay Snow for a good heart scan and for being signed off high risk. I agree you must have a little one. I'm sure she'll be perfect when she arrives and maybe just diddy like her mama. This baby is slightly smaller than Finlay, probably around 45%. It makes sense for us as OH is average and I'm the cut off for petite - 5ft 3. I'm a tall short person :) 

It's funny you said Talia. When I was growing up my mum always wished she added an a rather than an e to my name, and so I was occasionally called Talia but more commonly Tilly by the few people she allowed my name to be abbreviated with. :) My nephews and nieces call me Tilly now. I think in some way its easier to discourage nn with girls than boys. Tavia comes from the full name Octavia and is more common in Spain (or from the Italian Ottavia). Octavia means something to my mum, but I've always loved it anyway. Having an October dd makes me feel that this name is more fitting. Elodie is a French name I loved when I was pg with F, but OH vetoed it. :( I just think it sounds and looks pretty. It's more likely to be considered for a mn though. 

Can I ask Snow how have you found your moods? My OH keeps complaining that I'm moany and rude, and keeps trying to blame my reactions on me being pregnant. Personally I've felt much calmer this time. I'm definitely more teary, but I don't feel anger or rage like I did with F. I reckon he's much more hormonal than me! Maybe I'm in denial. :shrugg:

Bex - it will happen for you. Just keep bding. I remember trying for F I felt so downhearted. I was desperate to be pregnant. I hated my job and felt stuck waiting for that BFP. 

I have felt very lucky that we are expecting number 2. I think Mr Nic finally realised today why I have been almost superstitious when I'm pregnant. He found out our friends have lost another baby tonight. This one was a mmc and at Christmas they couldn't continue with their baby due to problem picked up at a 20wk scan. I don't think he's ever considered before that a positive test isn't a guarantee. The losses we have known about haven't ever really affected him, whereas every story I hear of makes me more cautious. I'm hoping their luck changes soon. They would make wonderful parents and I would love to see them really fulfil their dream.


----------



## snowflakes120

Ugh Bex! So glad our team decided to show up the last 15 minutes of the game! Oh well! 

Well, funny you should ask today Nic. I had to apologize to hubby this AM - I was in a bit (understatement of the year) of a mood last night. I told hubby I was sorry before work but I just feel that my emotions and feelings are spinning out of control alot lately and I can't get ahold of them. I just go off on him and am snippy and short tempered and I overreact. I feel guilty today. I am sorry to hear about your friends.


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - i thought they played quite well really and it's a shame they didn't win. Your goalie was great. Think I'm rooting for Germany now. 

Nic - thanks for the pep talk Hun. I need to keep focussing on how lucky I am to have Elliot :)

Bding has begun! According to FF I think I'll probably ov mid next week, so plan for this month is just Bd loads and loads starting now.


----------



## NotNic

We managed to BD twice in the week leading up to ov Bex, so having swimmers waiting worked for us. I'm sure it will do for you. xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Ugh. Think ive got tonsilitis again! I am determined to not let this stop baby making this month so I will be doing poorly bding methinks!


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh and Happy Independence Day Snow and Hands! :thumbup:

The good thing about being I'll (and Elliot being at nursery) is that I can spend the entire afternoon watching the men's semi finals at Wimbledon. Plus the tour de France starts tomorrow and this year the Grand Depart is in my homeland of Yorkshire, my parents are going to watch it go through York on Sunday morning.


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks. Wish I could blow stuff (fireworks) up... but alas I can't due to living on base. Watching the city show will have to get me by for this year.

Last year I couldn't do either because dexter wasn't old enough to stay up past 9pm.


----------



## InHisHands

Update: I got to grill hotdogs and marshmellows (to make smores) on the stove and see the fireworks.... over all a good fourth of july!! whoohooo

Does England have an independence day?


----------



## NotNic

25 weeks bump photo :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NotNic

I have no idea why that wants to be sideways!! Grr. It also looks a bit smaller in that photo because my arms up but I can't get a clear side view without my fingers being in the way. Technology and me aren't always good buddies :haha:

Hands - nope we don't have an Independence Day. Aren't you guys celebrating no longer being under British rule ;) We do have a saints day - England's is St George's, Scotland's is St Andrews, but its not a public holiday, and its one of these things that has negative connotations. It's not seen as very 'united' kingdom and is something supported by chavs or bigots or at least St George's Day is. We don't get a days holiday for the Queen's Birthday (Australia does though!) but we occasionally get special , additional holidays for something like the Queen's Jubilee or a Royal Wedding, Funeral etc. Our holidays are all Christian Holiday related (Easter, Christmas etc.) or part of the designated 'bank' holidays. In comparison to Europe I think we might have a bit of a rough deal on public hols. Glad to hear you had a good one though xx


----------



## Srbjbex

What a lovely neat bump. :) looks like you're carrying quite high this time as well. 

Hands - no independence day for us. Our big 'celebration' involving fireworks is something called bonfire night on 5 november where there is always big fireworks displays and local bonfires to attend. Not a bank holiday though. History wise its marking the day when Guy fawkes and his gang were stopped from succeeding with their 'gunpowder plot' and failed in their attempts to blow up the houses of parliament. 

The rest of Europe get loads more bank holidays. My brother in germany seems like he us always having random days off!


----------



## NotNic

Thanks Bex! I'm trying my best to show it off while its still compact! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - How ya feeling? Did you go to the Dr? Are you on Antibiotics? Hoping your + OPK comes soon! How's the Bding going?

Nic - What a cute bump you have there! You look loads smaller than I! You look amazing! I think we are going to re-try our photo again this Wednesday. 

Sounds like you have a great 4th Hands even if you couldn't blow stuff up!! Mmmm. S'mores are my fav! Hubby makes them with Reese's PB cups.

The room is officially cleared out - it looks so empty now! I think some of the nesting is starting to come! Hubby is going to repaint the trim and the ceiling. Hopefully we will be able to get the furniture from the warehouse this weekend perhaps! And I still need to clean out the closet a bit too. I can't wait to start decorating!


----------



## Srbjbex

Feeling much better thanks! Went to the docs on friday and she confirmed my tonsilitis and gave me antibiotics. So now im pretty much back to normal. The wonder of drugs hey!

still did lots of bding though so happy about that. Managed sat morn, sun night and mon night so far. (Yes I an typing this with elevated legs!!!)

Soo confused by my chart though. Temps look like potential ov on sunday but a super negative on the opks today and yesterday. Guess I beed to see what my temps do over the next couPle of days...


----------



## NotNic

That is weird about your temps Bex. Could it be because you're ill? 

Snow - I'm sure you're not bigger than me. I think the black top must be slimming :haha: I've put on at least 11lbs already! That's half of my total weight gain from last time already. I put 7lbs on in the last 3 wks. By that reckoning it leaves me only 5lbs to put on in 10wks -eek! 

Hands - how's your SD doing?


----------



## Srbjbex

I think it must be nic. I discarded 3 days of temps from when I was feeling feverish. Have bd'd 4 times out of the last 5 days so going to have tonight off and go again on wed and thu. Squiffy cycles right?!?!


----------



## NotNic

Absolutely! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Glad you are feeling better Bex. And I give you an A+++ on your BDing!! Squiffy it is!

I weighed myself today and am now up 14 pounds! I gained exactly 30 with Kellan so I am thinking it will be about the same with her too. 

So I have a stupid question for you Nic & Bex. I was watching a behind the scenes thing about a show I watch (The Walking Dead). There are a few characters/Actors that are British but do not have their British accents in the show. And since they were doing a behind the scenes they were talking with their British accents and they have very different accents. Here's my prolly dumb question. Can you tell where people are from based off their accents? And don't certain people have certain British accents based off if their "social class"? Is it easy or hard to distinguish? It just seems like (to me) every single British person sounds so different. Like I can tell the difference in American accents - like I can pick up usually regionally where that person could possibly be from. Is it the same for you? Stupid right? And Hands do you have an accent? People here in NC say I do but it is because I grew up in Western NY right by Canada. I get that I sound like I am from Canada or Minnesota ALOT. They can pick up that I am not a true born and raised Southern girl at all right off the bat.


----------



## Srbjbex

Haha great question Snow!!

British accents are very very diverse and yes you can absolutely tell where people are from by their accent. Which is not bad going to say we are about the size of Florida or something.

So you probably have a view on what a 'British' accent is (I'm thinking Hugh Grant etc) but there is actually no such thing! . I'll try and get some examples for you....

There are Scottish (Ewan McGregor), Welsh (Catherine Zeta Jones) and Irish (Liam Neeson) and massive gradings across each of these!

I'm from Yorkshire so very used to that accent - flat vowels etc. (Anne Hathaway attempted the Yorkshire accent in the film One Day and failed) But even further north you have the Geordie accent (Cheryl Cole).

Across on the west you have lanchashire / Manchester (daphne in Fraiser) and very very distinctive is the Liverpool scousers.......struggling to think of a scouser you might know!

I now live in the west midlands which has a 'brummie' accent - (Ozzy Ozbourne!), the south west (in somerset) has a very 'rural' accent.

then you have the Essex accent, which I know you know from TOWIE! London is often Cockney (ever seen Eastenders?)

I've missed loads out but you get the picture how diverse it is!

I'm not sure who is in the Waking Dead.....tell us who the actors are and if I know them I'll tell you what their accent it! Loads of US shows seems to have Brits playing americans at the moment!

Homeland (Damien Lewis - very home counties, went to Eton don't you know :p)
The Americans (Matthew Rhys is Welsh)


----------



## NotNic

The Beatles were from Liverpool! I'd imagine you'd recognise that accent. Sooo distinctive! Or maybe Sporty Spice from the Spice girls? I would also say that for locals from a particular region would be able to distinguish the town or part you are from too as there's quirks in language and rhythm. Bex and I would sound very different when we are talking. They'd be words and sounds we'd say differently even if we have quite mellowed accents from working in professional environments. I'm described as a 'posh cockney'. My Dad was a true cockney and my family were mostly from south London. To my ears Essex is a very different accent to south or north London, but I guess there would be a lot of people that would group us together. I very often get mistaken for having an Australian twang as I naturally finish my sentences on high notes and there is a rhythm to the way I speak, but I tend to pronounce most of my letters correctly. The easiest way to tell the difference in which side of the river in London they're from is to ask them to say South London. If thy are from the south (like me), they'll say Saafe and probably Landon. :) 

The Home Counties (the areas about an hours train ride into the London that surround the city). are probably the most difficult to pinpoint as they tend to be the fairly consistent, middle-higher class accent, similar (though not always as posh) as the BBC news presenters. It's those areas that classes make the difference to a person's accent. Everywhere else a higher class tends to soften the regional accent


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh yeah the Beatles! :dohh: 

I'm probably not very Yorkshire anymore, my family think I am developing a brummie accent. I don't think I am but Elliot definitely is!! Whn he counts it is hilarious.... one, two, three, four, "foive" six, seven, eight, "noin", ten!!


----------



## NotNic

Ah, how cute! :) To me brummies are only ever middle aged like Adrian Chiles on the telly so I am imagining a baby Elliot with a grown man's voice! Ha ha! My mum has a bit of an odd twang every now and then. Her dad was from West Yorkshire and even though she definitely has a southern accent the odd Yorkshire vowel creeps in and a northern word appears. It might happen to Elliot :) I tell you one that is tricky to understand is the northern Ireland accent. My grandad (other side) lived in east/southeast London for 60yrs and his hardly faded. He would pronounce my real name Gnarley!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - Game of Thrones has great examples! everyone who lives in the north has a Yorkshire (i.e. northern) accent!! The more north you get in GoT the more Yorkshire you get....so Ygritte is a perfect example of flat vowels! 'Yer knerr nuthin Jon Snerr'


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - in that case we HAVE to meet if for no other reason than to dispel the thoughts that elliot is a mini Adrian Chiles!


----------



## NotNic

Bex - :rofl:


----------



## snowflakes120

You girls are awesome!! I love it!! Different dialects are so interesting! 

Bex - Your examples def helped - I know mostly everyone you mentioned! Loved the Ygritte - You did it perfectly! If you watch Homeland - a few seasons were filmed here! Andrew Lincoln is in Walking Dead - He was also in Love Actually which I LOVE that movie. Lauren Cohan and David Morrissey are also in it - It's a zombie apocalypse show. So funny you mention that Elliot is starting to have an accent. I figure that Kellan/baby girl will most likely not have an accent like Tim & I's and will prolly have a southern type accent. :/ 

Great + Bex!!

Everything OK Hands? Been awfully quiet lately!


----------



## NotNic

Ah I know who Andrew Lincoln is. He was Egg in This Life and he was in Teachers.

Yay for the +ve Bex!


----------



## Srbjbex

Yes I know Andrew Lincoln.....Love Actually is one of my favourite ever films, every actor in that film is well known here. And David Morrisey does lots of TV here too. Not heard ofLauren Cohan though.

Do you watch any British drama series Snow? There have been some excellent ones recently I can recommend if you're looking for something....try Broadchurch, Luther, Happy Valley

Thanks ladies. It's not actually a positive, it's a nearly positive. My instinct is that my peak was actually last night as I was super crampy then too. DTD last night and plan again tonight also.


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh and Sherlock!


----------



## InHisHands

Everything is just a bit hective here... Still no news from the army. The house has had no offers. Money is getting tight. SD's Mother kicked her out of the house. MIL is about to have quadruple bypass on Monday. Dexter's rash is back. ARG!!!! A girl can only take so much.

Snow - I need the walking dead to come back on.. .if for no other reason than to make me feel like my life is running pretty good right now... lol Love that show. Andrew Lincoln totally rules! I really hope they don't kill him off in the show.

Bex - fingers crossed.

Nic - I have no clue about accents. With my auditory processing disorder I can't deciefer stuff like that very well. Either I can or I can't understand you. Those are the only two accents out there ... lol

They aren't great quality but here are some pics of our vacation.
 



Attached Files:







R1-08967-0007.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 3









R1-08967-0012.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3









R1-08967-0014.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3









R1-08967-0020.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 3









R1-08967-0021.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw great pictures hands. Looks like a fab holiday! Sorry to hear all of your stresses are still going on. I can't believe the rash is back! ? Is it as bad as before?


----------



## InHisHands

It's all over his genitals right now... hubby keeps forgetting to put on the steroid cream... so that's not helping.... it is spreading fast again.

We did have a great time on vacation though. We are hoping to hear something from hubbys job within the next two weeks. I'll be relieved when we do.


----------



## snowflakes120

Great pics Hands! I am sorry his rash is back and that things are hectic and stressful for you right now! Sending hugs! I don't think they will kill off Rick at least I hope not too! 

Bex - Do you think you Ov'd? I don't watch any British TV. I might see if I can see any of those shows on Amazon Prime that I have. I've been meaning to try to start getting into Downton Abbey. 

Nic - Has that nasty witch at work said anything more? How ya doing and feeling?

I had my glucose test today. Yucky. I was told I have to wait til 30-32 weeks to schedule my c-section date. So another month. Still been pretty emotional. I have gained 12 pds so far. 

Kellan has another double ear infection. We took him to the Dr. on Friday. He got antibiotics. He has had high fever temps up to 104.3 since Friday. Which seems mighty high for just a double ear infection. I am worried that the medicine is causing the high temps so I stopped it yesterday. He still had a fever but not nearly as bad. We took him back to the Dr. today because he was still having high fevers and they say he may have something viral ontop of the infection but don't really know. I am so worried that we have no answers as to what is going on with him. I am a nervous worried mom wreck. Dr. thinks its not the antibiotic but says we can just stop the med and that it will go away on its own. I am worried if I do that then we will just be battling another one in 2 weeks because it was never taken care of and that it will be worse. But then I am afraid to give him the antibiotic in case it causes the 104 temps and I will have to take off work tomorrow. I feel damned if I do and damned if I don't. He and I barely slept at night. I was up every 4 hours alternating Advil and Tylenol to keep fever down. I got maybe 4 hours sleep a night on Fri & Sat night. I don't know what to do and am at a loss and worried and upset. I just want my baby fever free and playing and feeling better. It's day 4 of this. They are going to call tomorrow and I just know we are going to say still a fever. I just don't see it going away at this point. : /


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh snow! Poor little kellan. He really sounds like he is the wars too. Keeping everything crossed that he gets better soon. Lots of mummy cuddles go a long way.

I think i ov'd on Friday despite what my stupid temperatures say. Im going with the positive opk and EWCM instead of temps! Plus today, I have had loads of thick white creamy mucus. Definitely a squiffy cycle this one!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh creamy CM is a great sign. It was my one and only sign with Kellan! Right about where you are DPO!

Kellan's temp was just barely raised last night after school (which is great bc he had Advil like 8 hours earlier) and was normal this AM. I think we are on the down side of things. I am still frustrated at not really knowing what was causing the high temps! 

A house sold on Thursday just like mine in my neighborhood pretty fast. I should be able to know what they got for it in a few weeks once they close on it. Hubby and I have said that if they got a good amount we might be looking to move sooner rather than later. I'm not too sure though. It's a such a big decision! Hands - How are things going with the GA house?

Baby girl's nursery has a crib in it - hubby assembled it on Sunday! ;) Progress is being made!


----------



## InHisHands

nothing new about the house. We have an open house scheduled this next weekend... however, we still don't know where we are going, but GA is high on the probability. If we can sell and at least not go 1,500 under... we will still sell despite going back, but if we can't sell and we end up living there, then I suppose we will stay there.

We just need some answers from the army.


----------



## Srbjbex

My FIL just sent me this lovely pic of Elliot in our garden and thought I would share with you lovely ladies xx
 



Attached Files:







elliot 9th July.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snowflakes120

That a pic that needs to go into a frame ASAP! He is so cute! And just look at all that blonde hair - I am jealous! Can't believe his 2nd b-day is just a few months away! All our babies are getting so big!


----------



## InHisHands

OH WOW.... goodness bex! He's so big.... and absolutely a ladies man. Man you are going to have a hard time keeping girls away from him... hahaha Good luck! Thanks for sharing... I can't believe how big our babies are getting.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just coming on to say Hi! Hope everyone had a marvelous weekend! We had a great one. Very busy but awesome! My MIL comes on Thursday. Ugh! 

Still chart stalking Bex.

Are you in Spain, Nic?

Hoping for Army news soon Hands!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - have you ever been to the great wolf lodge in Concord? If we get stationed in Augusta, we are thinking about going there.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi girls! Has been quiet on here recently! We had a house warming party on Saturday afternoon. ...the only rain in the middle of a heatwave but we ploughed on regardless with our bbq! 

But AF is about to arrive tomorrow . Cramps, low temperature and pre AF spotting today mean for definite when I wake tomorrow the witch will be here in full force :cry:

I'm not as upset as I thought I would be actually. ..guess I'm getting used to the disappointment!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - We have not gone to Great Wolf Lodge but it looks like a ton of fun. A friend of ours won tickets to just the water area and a bunch of friends all went - I know we were invited but I think it was when hubby was in school and had a night class so we didn't go. Dexter will have a blast! I've heard great things about it. We were just in Concord on Sunday - went to BJ's and then out to dinner. It is pretty close to where we live - about a 20 minute drive - hubby's work is a few exits down and his college is close to there too. We have friends that live just past the Speedway. Just a word to the wise - do not come when there is a major NASCAR race going on - We have 2 big races in May and October. It is mobbed up there- we always know to stay away! The Concord Mills Mall is right down the street from Great Wolf Lodge and its a good outlet one. It would be so awesome if we could meet!!! <3

Bummer Bex. Just stalked you and see you inputted AF. I know how much it keeps sucking with each passing cycle. 

Just realized that our thread is almost going on 3 years ladies!! xoxo

And holy crap - tomorrow is 3rd tri!!


----------



## InHisHands

Aww Bex... it's rough. TTC and the disappointment can really get to you... honestly I don't understand why some women get pregnant so easily while others have to play the waiting game. Just doesn't seem fair.

Concord sounds really nice Snow! We still don't have an assignment so I'm not sure where we are going... but if we do end up in Augusta... we just might have to make plans to meet up :)

I'm honestly hoping we don't end up in Augusta though. There are so many other places I would rather go.... but hubby says there is like an 75 percent chance that we are going to Augusta (Georgia). 10 percent chance of Meade (Maryland), 5 percent chance of staying here (Arizona), 5 percent chance of going to Hawaii, or 5 percent chance of getting caught off guard and going to who knows where.

He wants me to be prepared to head to Augusta, but I'm still holding my breath. hahaha Georgia isn't the worse place, it's just that I don't think it will be a good fit. Best news though, no matter where we go, it isn't forever! a few months to a few years is all.


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks Ladies - I know you all know what it feels like. My and OH have made a decision that we are going to give it until the end of September (basically 2 more cycles) then go and see the doctor. I fully expect the doctor to say go away and keep trying for a bit longer, but I need to have some kind of time to work towards rather than this never ending disappointment. But it will have been a year of trying by then.

Hands - hope you guess some answers soon. Out of that list I would pick Hawaii but that's basically because that sounds like a holiday to me!

yep snow - this is our third "mid-august" fast approaching! I never really believed you could make true friends on the internet but you guys really have proved that wrong! :hugs:


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - I hear you. In the army you can submit a "volunteer" sheet where you basically tell the army where you would like to go. We are requesting 1. Germany 2. Hawaii 3. Meade 4. Lewis 5. Stay here 6. Alaska

But in the end, it doesn't matter what you want. You don't get to choose.... the army just tells you based off of what they "need"... so it is a sit and wait game

We may get orders within in the next hour or it may be next March! It's a whirl wind ride for sure! ... and yes the uncertainty gets to me at times.


----------



## snowflakes120

Nic - Where are you??!! Are you ok??!! You haven't posted in well over a week!! Check in!! 

Bex - I really hope that this is your cycle and you don't have to go to the Dr. in 2 months. 

Bird finally had his 1st hair cut this weekend! He hated it - cried the entire time!! He looks so grown up now! I'll post a pic in a few! His foot grew an entire size as well - I got him measured at Stride Rite last month and bought him some sandals - they were step 2's for beginner walkers. We went to the mall and Stride Rite was a having a sale so I decided to have him sized again to see about getting some new shoes for the step 3 - off an walking/running shoes. And don't you know - his foot grew a ton! So we walked out with 2 new pairs of shoes for him.


----------



## Srbjbex

I think Nic must be in Spain, I'm sure it was around now she was going. Busy sunning herself I'm sure!

Snow - I cut Elliot's hair myself as I think there is no way he would sit still in a salon and let someone else do it! It definitely looks home cut but I reckon he can get away with it age 1! Although my friend was telling me that his son gets his hair cut at a place called Sharkeys in Stratford-on Avon. I had a look and it is a US franchise so maybe there is one near you....looks amazing! They get to sit in cars and things while they are having their hair cut. 

https://www.sharkeyscutsforkids.com/

Hands - any news yet re moving? I'm keeping finger crossed for Germany hee hee!:haha:


----------



## InHisHands

We were told by one of the people who makes the decision (Though no actual paperwork) that we will be going TDY to Georgia with no end assignment.

Which means we will be living in a hotel for 3.5 months and at some point while hubby is in school they will decide whether we stay there or move else where.

Best Part (Sarcastic tone) ... we most likely will be on the road between here and Georgia for Christmas. 2,056 miles. It's a 27 hour actual drive time trip... and we will be driving with a toddler.

Things can still change... but as of right now... that is where we stand.


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone, I'm here! I was trying to keep up and attempted to post while I was away but wifi had other plans. :( Just back from spain after 2 wonderful weeks. Now back to crappy work. Boo! I've had a huge spurt so time for a new bump pic. I will try for one tonight and a new Finlay photo. He's really slimmed out recently.

Eek Hands. That sounds like no fun at all!! Will OH be retraining as something else during that time?

Bex sorry to hear that AF arrived. I think its good you have a plan though. Fingers crossed you won't need the appointment but its good that oh agrees that you should look at seeing what a dr says.


----------



## InHisHands

Nic you're back!!! YAY!!!! Can't wait to see the updated pics! To answer your question... yes my hubby is going from a network security job to a hacker.

Bex - Nothing wrong with wanting to see if you can get any fertility help.

Snow - Dex wore size 7t shoes when he turned 1... thankfully his feet haven't grown any in the past year. Congrats on the hair cut. I mostly trim dex's hair myself. I mess up a little, but no where near what the salon lady did to my son's hair. She cut it in early may.... I just now had to trim his hair. It took that long to grow back. I just looked up some you tube videos on how to do it. I'm getting better each time, and he seems more settle at home... watching a movie while mommy cuts his hair.


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome back Nic! Oh, I can't wait to see your growth spurt pic! Hope you had a great time in Spain and got lots of relaxing in! Can you believe we are in the tail end of things??!! I have so much to do still - how are you doing with things? You seemed pretty well organized already! 

Bex - That place looks super cute! We don't have one in my area but there is one a little over a hour away! We went to a place that's just for kids too. Are you guys going to do another BD fest this cycle? I give you and Hands credit for doing your own cuts - I am way too scared - he moves way too much and I'd be afraid to nic him with the scissors! 

Oh man Hands, I know that Georgia was pretty much your last pick. And it stinks that it is temporary assignment. The whole driving from NC to CA and back again a year later was one of the reasons we decided not to go. You guys will need to make lots of stops for sure. And holy cow did Dex have big feet at only a year old! We just moved up to 4.5! 

Nothing new here. I called the surgery scheduler yesterday and left a message to see about getting a date for the RCS. It's raining cats and dogs out today! Going to try to tackle cleaning out the closet of the nursery this weekend since I think it's supposed to rain alot again. And maybe get to some stores to look at some decorations for the room as well. We are going forward with the shabby chic/vintage look! ;)


----------



## NotNic

I've just googled us vs. UK sizes and Dex's feet were huge! Finlay is just going into a US 7 at 26mths! 

I've attached a rather rubbish bump pic, but I'll try to get some from holiday up when I'm on the pc. I'm all out in front. I'm brushing into things and opening the door on myself ALL the time :) 

Snow I'm nowhere near organised. We haven't picked the furniture for Fs room, or done any painting and I haven't bought a single thing for this baby. I'm 29wks! With Finlay I only had 10wks left at this stage. Oh is also away or we have plans every weekend in August, so nothing is likely to get done this month either!! We do have a new favourite boys name though: Rafferty. It's another Celtic name and I love the nn Raffie and you can use Rafa or Rafe for a grown up. It means 'one who prospers' which is a pretty cool meaning :) For girls I'm toying with Lucia, but I worry that it'll be shortened to Lucy which puts me off. The search is still very much on! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Srbjbex

Welcome back nic! Bump looks great. Rafferty is a great names. A friends little boy is rafferty and that is the first time I had heard that name but I really like it. 

Hands - that sounds very frustrating about the move, sorry to hear that. I was looking forward ti having you In germany! I guess the only thing you can do is be super organised to get everything planned out in so much detail it makes the journey a lot easier. 

Snow - loving your fb announcement! Our plan for this cycle is to fully dose up on all vits, back on the vitex and this time not going to stop at ov. Bd a bit more relaxed until get positive opk then nail it for a couple of days. Last month oh got a bit too tired!! I expect to ov in the next few days


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe! You look great Nic! Loving the bump! I need to do a good stand up pic to share. I can't currently take any pics with my phone because I have no storage room left. I need to put all the pic on the laptop and delete them all. Maybe I can steal hubby's phone tonight. How are you sleeping? Starting last week my insomnia has kicked into high gear. With Kellan it started around 20ish weeks so I made a good bit further this time. I only got 5 hours sleep on Saturday night. It was horrible. I like Rafferty. It think it is a very cute and it seems very European/British to me - I don't know what type of word to use - just that it's a name Americans wouldn't use but is super cute. Like the name Jasper - I like it alot but it for some reason I just get a British vibe with it. 

Bex - I think you got PG with Elliot with the vitex right? I hope it works again for you! Good call on relax Bex. I honestly think that helped me is that I just really didn't care this time. We were just like if it happens it happens. And to my VERY much surprise.... Hooray for OV week!!! 

Hands - We were by Great Wolf Lodge again this weekend. Thought of you! 

We did the name game this weekend too. I don't remember if I brought up the name Kennedy to you guys. But we liked it a few weeks back but I looked up the meaning and it was horrible so we kinda nixed it - like ugly deformed helmeted head. Very odd. But we brought it back up this weekend so it has made a reappearance and onto the list despite the weird meaning. Phoebe is still in the running. I am just not sure if it goes with Kellan - I like to be cheesy and having kinda matchy match names. And it's not an Irish name even though hubby isn't like "off the boat" Irish or anything but I don't know. I love our meaning behind the name Phoebe though. I guess we will have a name one day. As of right now we aren't committing to anything.


----------



## snowflakes120

My announcement pic :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow , I think I've said it before but my absolute favourite irish girls name is Aoife (eeefa) Others I like are niamh (neve) , caitlin and roisin (rosheen)


----------



## InHisHands

Love the bump pics!!! So cute. You guys totally have style.

Bex - I really hope this month is it for you girl... but the long wait makes the BFP all that more special.

As far as names go... I'm sure you all will figure it out ... some day.. hahaha October is coming up quickly girls! 

As Far as Dex goes.... I think I'm going to start potty training this week. See how it goes. If Dex isn't potty trained by Nov 1st. Then I will wait 6months. I can't see potty training right before a move, during a move, or during the 3.5 month stay in a hotel, just to be moved again.

2.5 is such a great time to start, but for us, we will have to work around it. When at home, I can keep dexter dry all day long (outside of naps) by just taking him to the potty every 45 minutes... but I can't get the kid to poop in the potty! Arg!


----------



## NotNic

I think pooping in the potty is a real common problem. Finlay almost only has poop accidents. I think he wet himself maybe 3 times the whole holiday and at least once was because we weren't quick enough to get him to a potty. He has been dry at nursery for several weeks but most days there is a poop accident. He just doesn't like doing it. Our friends son who is 2mths older has been dry since march, but took 3mths from that point to poop in the potty. Boys in particular seem to not get the hang of that part.

Bex - good luck for this month. I think the mid-August tester thread is due a mid-August BFP. :) 

Snow - I know what you mean. Rafferty is definitely a British eccentric kind of name. The sort of name a private school boy should have :) Irish girls names are hard - mostly because they have tricky spellings and pronounciations. A friend named her daughter Saoirse which is pronounced Sear-sha. I also worked with a Dearbhail pronounced Derval. There is no way that people would get those pronounciations from the spelling alone. The Irish girls in my family have horrible names, but my sister's mn is Francesca. That could work for you - nn Frankie / Fran / Cesca. I do like Ciera a lot. Neve (spelt that way) is cute and I like Cara. How about Teagan or Sorcha?


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - Def like Aoife - Hubby would so not be having it and I know Americans would just straight up butcher the name! My sisters friend just named her little girl Maebh - I would personally worry that she will forever have to be spelling and pronouncing her name here. 

Good luck Hands! Go Dex! You can do it - you can go poopy in the potty! ;)

Nic - Teagan is on my personal top list - it has for months and months. Hubby says no way! I don't think I have a leg to stand on with it but I love it! I keep trying - I really do. He did bring up Cara this weekend. We put it on the list. I brought up Francesca at one point and hubby said he would call her Fanny. I had to nix it based on that as she will be teased her entire life in Elementary school for a name like Fanny. 

So we tried to wean Kellan from the paci last night. It didn't go so well. I think we need to try over a weekend instead. I know we waited too long. He only uses it for bedtime and it says in the crib but still. We would like for him to be paci free by the time new baby arrives.


----------



## NotNic

Snow - Finlay still has one. He was getting good with it but the last two molars have really troubled him. I was planning on phasing them out and not buying any new ones when these ones start to fall apart. When we stopped letting him have them he started sucking his fingers which we figure is worse.

I think you like 'surname' names - Irish family names. How about Tiernan? It's more commonly for boys but is unisex. Tierney is another variation. Both mean descended from a lord


----------



## NotNic

Oh and how about Orla? My neighbours daughter is called this and means golden princess.


----------



## snowflakes120

That's the thing. We think he is sick or getting sick or is getting teeth in. He's had low grade fevers for a few weeks. Yes weeks. Like 3 weeks. I took him in last week thinking he had another ear infection for the millionth time but I was wrong. So I feel bad taking the paci away when he's not feeling good and needs the comfort even more than usual but with him being in daycare - he's sick all. the. time. So no time is a good time it seems. We're not sure what is going on with him. Going to see what his temp is tonight and how he sleeps before we decide on taking him to the Dr. or not. Last night he fussed for about 10 min but went down good without paci then woke up 2.5 hrs later pissed off so we gave in and gave it to him. He was still up every hour last night moaning and fussing. He was able to put himself back to sleep most of the time except for 3 times. So we went in and rocked him. It sucks not having be able to tell us what is wrong. :( We're just not sure why he's being so fussy lately and why all the low grade fevers.


----------



## InHisHands

I love Teagan and Morgan for a girl. Teagan could be called TT or Tia. Morgan is on my top 3 list for girl names but hubby didn't like it and we didn't end up needing a girl name.

Totally try for Teagan again Snow! Hubby and I compromised with Dexter's name... he picked the first, and I picked the middle. Fight for it girl! hahahaha

Pooping in the toilet sucks... my baby can do it, I just know he can. He farts in the toilet all the time, but he wont go poopy. He'll hold it and poop later. 

Maybe it won't work out afterall. People say potty training shouldn't take more than 2 weeks. If it does, the child isn't ready.

We plan on going camping at the Grand Canyon this September. I'm so excited!


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh wow I LOVE Orla! Great suggestion Nic! 

Snow - elliot still has his dummy. I thought we would have made him give it up by now but im much more relaxed about it than I thought I would be. Like kellan and finlay though he only has it in bed for sleeping and I can live with that, he gets such comfort from it.

Hands - I think you're doing very well with the potty training. And if you do decide to stop if dex isn't ready thats fine too. He's still young. VERY jealous of your trip to the grand canyon. Thats definitely on my list of places to go one day!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well I got my letter in the mail yesterday giving me my C-Section date/time/Dr. I was a bit upset as I left a message on Thursday with her asking which Dr.'s were working which days and she just took it upon herself to schedule me for whatever. I never even got a call back. I find it very inconsiderate and rude. But oh well. I guess it is what it is. I like the Dr. I got - just was hoping for a later date. I will have baby girl on October 8th. I have to be at hospital at 5am to have her at 7:45am. 30 weeks today. 

I'm jealous too of the Grand Canyon trip Hands!! What a typical boy - farting!! 

Like Orla Nic! Since our last name starts with the vowel "O" we are not doing any names that start with another vowel (aeiou). ;)

You guys make me feel better knowing that your babies still have paci's too. We gave it to him last night. He was up 2x - not bad. I was talking with hubby and we think that we might not try to wean til after our trip home to NY at the end of the month. We are flying and it might be nice to use it if we need to on the plane.


----------



## InHisHands

Wow.. it just seems so final knowing you have a date... but congrats snow!!!!! Can't wait to see her. Kellan will be beside himself... and Demi will have a sister!!!!

I can't say much about the paci since Dex never wanted one... however I will say he still drinks from a sippy cup. He does alright with a regular cup.... but we still mainly have him drink from sippies. Oh wells. Around here, you are suppose to wean kids off at 18mo ... but he'll be like 5 before he gives it up completely lol

I believe we have decided that we will give potty training a week or two. If Dexter doesn't start telling us when he needs to pee and poop by the end of the two weeks, then we will stop. Our son has to be able to tell us when he needs to go for it to be a success, but he isn't yet. His language isn't a strong suit (tho he knows the potty words).. so I will give it some time to sink in. If it doesn't then I will probably hold out and try again in Oct. If Oct doesn't work out... then we will probably wait till we are settled into a new place (which most likely won't happen till May).


----------



## NotNic

Finlay's ears were bad on the plane to Spain and for a few afterwards. We let him have a dummy on the way back and no problems, so I do think the sucking helps. The 8th October sounds so early Snow. Sorry to hear it wasn't what you wanted but then Finlay arrived at 39wks exactly and he was big and healthy at that point. 

Forgot to tell you that I had another mw appointment. Good news - baby is head down. It's not engaged or anything but it had been stubbornly breech from every point they checked from 12wks on. It is still back to back though but we still have time for it to move. My blood pressure is doing great but my legs are a mess! I have taken a few days to work from home and I've been referred to occupational health. OH is convinced I might get to work from home more, but I'm not so sure I'll be that lucky. Next appointment is on the 18th. I am definitely having more appointments this time round.


----------



## InHisHands

I hope the baby turns nic! Back labor isn't fun... Dex was sunny side up and it was a lot more pain than I expected. The doctors here didn't realize it though.... I wonder why. It really surprised the doctor that he was sunny side. She told my mil to stop putting shampoo on Dex's head, once she realized he was face up.

BTW the nurse who had done deliveries for over 27 years forewarned me. She said sunny side babies are the extroverts. They have high energy. And boy was she right!


----------



## NotNic

Yep Finlay was back to back and it did hurt. It would be nice to have a break between contractions this time! He spent most of my pregnancy being on his side and corkscrewed down into a back to back position as labour progressed. It was part of the reason he got stuck. F is definitely an outgoing boy. A bit of a performer really! This one likes to tell you its here. It's a kicker. So I'm guessing it'll be a stubborn baby or a bit feisty. :) 

Forgot to say congrats snow on now having single digit weeks left. Less than 9 until Birdie is here. (By the way the names Wren or Jay would make perfect bird middle names. Jay is my SIL's mn.):happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Kellan was back to back too - they said that was why when I was having pain it was all in my back. Hooray for baby being head down Nic. She was head down and facing my left side at 20 weeks but then at 28 weeks she was breech. It doesn't really matter since I am RCS but I think she is still breech as I don't feel anything high up its all in my mid to low belly. I don't know. I might be wrong. 

Phoebe is our Birdie name after the Eastern Phoebe bird.That is why I like it so much ;) I can't believe that it's only 9 weeks! So scary! It does seem early - I will be 39 weeks. Hope she's ready! I am so sorry to hear about your legs Nic and that they are still giving you trouble. 

Getting close to OV time Bex. Whoop whoop! 

Hands - I think giving a time frame is a great idea with Dex and the potty. 

Kellan had a horrendous night last night. I think I got maybe 4 hours of sleep if I am lucky. It was horrible. He just wailed and screamed all night even with Advil and Tylenol. So I took him to the Dr. today. Teeth. He's teething. Dr. said his gums were definitely swollen on the top and bottom so maybe he's getting a few at once. Praying for a better night tonight.


----------



## Srbjbex

I am sooooooo sick of waiting to ov!!!!! I don't know why I haven't ov'd already :( fully thought I would at least have had a positive opk by now. I'm on CD17 for goodness sake!

Found out today that my friend had a miscarriage at 10 weeks. Scan revealed no heartbeat. Rubbish news. She's in hospital now having the op. So upsetting.


----------



## NotNic

Yay for a squiffy cycle Bex! (Silver lining? :) ) Hope its not too much longer for you. Also sorry to hear of your friend. Hope she is okay after today.

Snow this one has been breech at every check up now so it was nice to hear its turned. I was starting to worry. Finlay engaged at 31wks so would really like this one to move soon in case it does the same.


----------



## snowflakes120

I see your + Bex!! Get it girl!! Sorry to hear about your friend. Hope she is healing emotionally and physically ok.


----------



## Srbjbex

Yes snow finally!!!!!!

It wasn't 100% positive but pretty damn close so I'm counting it! Got to try and get some more spermies out of OH tonight which will be 3 on the bounce so hardcore for us :haha:

Friend is doing well thanks ladies. Physically she is ok, so its just the emotional bit to go which will just take time as we well know.


----------



## NotNic

:dust: Bex!! Here's hoping for that mid-August BFP. :) 

Hope everyone had a great weekend. The weather was miserable here so OH and I hit the shops and managed to get a whole heap of things for the hospital bag and some nappies etc. to get us started. We also bought one of Finlay's Christmas presents -eek! We bought him a toddler digital camera which was half price in the sale - just £22.50!! It'll probably be his main present as we're thinking of buying him and the baby a joint present for the garden - partly to get away with not getting lots for the baby, and something to encourage sharing. Sharing is definitely an area for development :) We've also managed to get a few more house jobs done this week. Our fireplace was installed and we have builders coming in a few weeks to do some repairs to the brickwork and our fences. OH and I still have a list as long as your arm to do though! :)


----------



## NotNic

Girls I'm on a roll. By lunchtime today I ordered Finlay's new furniture and carpet!! Next painting! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

You go Nic! Sounds like an eventful weekend despite crummy weather! Can I ask again how much weight you've gained so far? I'm nervous as I'm not gaining and am afraid baby girl isn't growing. The other day I was up 15.5 pds which is lower than with Kellan. When I look at the charts and I barely making it. I am slipping off it completely. I go to Dr. for my appt so I am going to bring it up then too. 

Bex - I see your crosshairs!! 

Hands - How's the potty going?

AFM, I am at my wits end. I need to vent for a minute or 2. Sorry. Feel free to skip! Bird is still not sleeping. I am not sure what to think. Could he really be teething these teeth (the ones next to his front teeth) for this long and in this much pain? From what I've read. Prolly not. We are giving Advil for the supposed pain but he's still waking multiples time and I mean multiple times. He was up 8x before we even went to bed and then another 4x in the middle of the night yesterday. It is becoming unbearable at this point. I have pregnancy insomnia so I haven't been sleeping well to begin with. Then if the baby isn't crying then Tim is snoring. I am getting no sleep. I'm so cranky and tired. My only conclusion is that he is going through separation anxiety which he def has. He gets upset everyday at drop off at school and when Tim leaves to go somewhere he walks room to room looking for him (he is much more attached to Tim than I - I don't want to get into that because it just breaks my heart) so I know we are dealing with it on one level - now I think it is effecting his sleep. We go home at the end of the month and me and my sisters will all be staying at my parents house and I am so worried he's gonna keep the whole house up. 
I am so lost and exhausted. I feel like a big ball of anxiety over new baby coming and her health, bird's sleep, health and his lack of talking, work stuff and just everything in general. And my car just failed inspection on my lunch. Thanks girls I just need a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just got word that Tim is going to Florida. He leaves tomorrow and will be back on Thursday. :(


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw snow, massive hugs to you!!! Dont worry about the vent. 3 years we've been going here girlie so if we cant rant here where can we hey. Goodness knows ive done my fair share on here. 

From reading your post I think there is a fair amount of sleep deprivation and pregnancy hormones talking which is making you stress. Is it worth taking K to the docs again to get him checked over see if it is anything else. 

How many naps does he have snow? If he is still on 2 it might be time to transition to one, might help his quality of sleep. Is advil paracetamol. ..? Sorry, not sure of the US brands. If that doesn't seem to be doing anything maybe try ibupofen?


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah jjust looked it up and advil is ibuprofen so ignore the last comment xx


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Good news... You won't be hearing Tim snore for a few days ;)

I'm not sure what is causing Kellan to stay up either... but here are a few thoughts:

1. Does he have allergies? Perhaps a stuffy nose is keeping him up.

2. Is he having nightmares? They start at that age.

3. Is he either too hot or too cold? Is he starting to get afraid of the dark or can't sleep because of the light? Does he need music or does it keep him awake?

4. Perhaps a sleep schedule adjustment such as skipping a nap or waking him up earlier or putting him down later will help. A bath at night, story time, or even going outside during the afternoon sun for 15 min will help kiddos sleep.

5. Is he learning a new set of skills? That can keep kids up and there is such a thing as 18mo sleep regression. It hit us hard but only for two weeks. Remember 4mo sleep regression? OUCH

6. As far as language development... I hear you LOUD and clear. Dexter has always been right on the edge of being developmentally delayed in his language and it has worried me specially with my auditory processing disorder and speech impediment. But hey he's a boy and is more into learning gross and fine motor than talking. We taught dexter sign language for please and thank you. If he wanted anything he signed please. If someone gave him anything he signed thank you. Now at 2... he is starting to speak in sentences and he always says please and thank you without needing prompt. It will come.

7. I totally understand you when it comes to separation anxiety and it only gets worse!!!! Every time I drop dex off at church he hangs onto my leg and it takes two people to pry him off. Kid's go through stages of where they want one parent over the other. It hurts, but its normal. One thing we have gotten dex though is a hugs to go doll. It is a doll where you can insert a picture of yourself or dad. Dex sometimes runs to get his after dad leaves for work. I tell him it's okay to miss daddy. Give him (the doll) a big hug. It seems to help. 

https://www.huggeemissyou.com/

Kellan and baby bird will both be okay... just take a deep breath and grab some chocolate.


----------



## NotNic

Snow - massive hugs. If its any consolation Finlay did not sleep through every night until 18mths. It improved a lot at 16mths but it didn't calm down until all his baby teeth bar the 2nd year molars came through. My godson was 22mths. I hope it's not that long for you, but really almost nothing improved it for us. It just got better on his own - which as advice goes is pretty rubbish! Finlay was pretty sensitive to the cold and always needs a cover except when its humid. We tend to dress him in less layers and increase the sheets as he likes to be snuggled. Is Kellan on a pillow yet or does he have soft toys. The cosier we made the bed, the better Finlay slept. 

I would suggest asking your dr for an ENT referral. For someone so little, he really suffers with his ears. Finlay did get earache with his Dracula teeth. Does Kellan have his yet? I think they were by far the worst for him teething wise. Even so earache isn't to be ignored and hearing problems can delay speech development.

I am right with you on the insomnia though. Most nights I wake 3-4 times and I have crazy dreams. The baby's movements really disturb me too and I get uncomfortable. I have put loads on recently. I last weighed myself at 28wks and I was up 16lbs. I reckon I'm 18lbs up now. With Finlay I only gained 23lbs. I was always below the recommended weight gain and he is strong as an ox. Baby birdie is fine. I'm sure. xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks so much girls! I really appreciate all the kind encouraging words. I really needed to hear it all. And thanks so much for all the helpful ideas!!

Bex - When Kellan moved to this new class they only do 1 nap a day and he generally sleeps for a full 2 hours. I totally agree with this being alot of hormones wrecking havoc on me! Love seeing your crosshairs!

Hands - No allergies for him. I have thought about nightmares. We have his 2 night lights on and sleep sheep that is sound activated so when he cries it automatically turns on. This is a nice feature however you do have to slam his closet doors shut and when you do sleep sheep starts making heartbeat noises!! haha! I really think he is going through new developments - I follow The Wonder Weeks book and he is in a leap right now - it says we have 2 weeks til the end of this one. He has 1 word - Dog and I remember his Ped saying he should have minimum of 3 at 15 months - which he turns in 2 weeks. That is an awesome idea about the doll - Tim was just saying we need to pick out one of his stuffies to become a lovey to snuggle with. Totally need to make some brownies!!

Nic - He sleeps with an Aden & Anais muslin swaddle over his short sleeve and long pants PJ's. We do not use a pillow. I completely agree with his ears. I feel so bad for him. We are on the upside of ears right now but the very next one I have told Tim that I am demanding a ENT referral. He really does not need to be suffering like this - I too worry that it is effecting his speech. He doesn't have Dracula teeth yet and I hear those are super hard teeth to teethe too. The insomnia is kicking my butt! Sorry to hear that its bothering you too - but you are doing great on weight gain!

So we had an amazing night *knocking on wood*. He slept through the night!! He didn't make a peep all night - no tossing and turning either. We all slept like rocks - except me til 2:30am hit and I was wide awake and moved to the couch. I took a peek in his mouth yesterday when I got home from work and guess what! His top 2 molars came through - and I have read those are very ouchy!! So he's got 4 new teeth during these hellish 2 weeks. He had a fever of 101.8 before bedtime last night so not sure what that is about - maybe he's getting sick or its related to his teeth. I don't think we are out of the SA woods but we are going to work on it for sure still if he does wake up. 

Now for my appt. It wasn't the best appt. My fundal height is measuring behind by 2 weeks. I am supposed to be 31 weeks tomorrow so I should be 31cm. I was only 29cm. Since my appts are every 2 weeks now - my last measurement was 28cm 2 weeks ago at 29 weeks pregnant so I grew only 1cm since then. Dr. says that if I fall behind any more then we will discuss another ultrasound to check her growth. Sooo hoping baby bird is doing ok in there. :( 

Tim is gone til Friday AM now. FX for good nights continue with Kellan. My car needs some work for sure - went for a 2nd opinion last night. Going to have to sink a some money into it but it's been paid off for a few years now. 

Anyways, thanks for listening girls. xoxo


----------



## NotNic

Gosh they really worry you so much there. Here you are allowed to be 2-3cm out either way and they don't worry unless you're growth stalls. I was measuring 28 at 29wks and the mw was happy. I've also weighed myself and I've put on 16.5lbs. According to those tracker things I weigh less than I should too at this stage. Im sure My tummy spurt means ive made up that cm and perhaps measuring a littlr bigger. I'm really not concerned and neither should you! In the US you have much more of a culture where people complain about service and suing for malpractice that I think your drs are over cautious. The logic in me also says that if your baby is naturally smaller, then you too will measure smaller. Nothing is wrong as long as birdie continues growing. There's no prizes for being the biggest baby! As I said before I gained 23.lbs and F was 8lbs at 39wks. Your weight gain doesn't mean baby will be small. Also fundal measurements rely on baby being in a good place. The way they lie can hugely affect how big you measure. If you do end up with another scan then you have another chance to see baby - so all is good! :)


----------



## InHisHands

Well Dexter is teething his 2 year old molars. Last two days he has been waking up several times in the night crying out, only sleeping an hour before waking up in a screaming fit, and his eyes almost constanstly have tears running down his cheeks and Crystal clear snot coming out of his nose.

I thought maybe he was getting a cold, or strep... but I got up enough courage to stick my finger in my toddler's mouth last night, and he has a molar breaking through on one side of the top and on the other side of the top the gums are bulging and sore (he said owie when I touched it).

Poor little guy. But I'm glad that they finally decided to show up. No more teeth issues till 6!!! hahahahaha.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - Dex is so gown up getting his big back teeth! Poor little chap it does hurt them.

Snow - Did kellan have another goodnight, I really hope he is doing good for you while OH is away. Completely agree with what Nic said though, I really don't think you need to worry too much about fundal height variations. I always found it quite a strange measurement and not particularly scientific as it depends on starting and finishing in exactly the same place which could easily change by half a cm or so at either end. 

My temps have not bee great again, hoping this little dip might be early implantation.....wishful thinking hey! AF due next Wednesday so a week to go!


----------



## Srbjbex

https://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/vsob...-Top-10-Baby-Names-in-England-and-Wales--2013

Top 10 baby names in England & Wales have been released....inspiration for you Nic and Snow, particularly you Snow if you wanted to embrace your inner Brit!

I actually like all 10 names on both lists which is nice :flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice raise today Bex!! I love Poppy! I will ask hubby but I am sure he will not be down with it. He did say the other day that Teagan was growing on him. I see George made the boy list - I saw Prince George recently on the front cover of one of our magazines turning one. He is so cute! Kellan has been sleeping again - hooray! 

Poor Dex and poor you! Hope he molars pop through fast! Those 2 weeks were horrible! 

Thanks Nic. Just going to wait and see how I measure at next appt. 

My maternity photos are tomorrow AM! So excited! ;)

Happy Mid-August day! It's 8/15! xoxo


----------



## Srbjbex

Aww happy mid-august day :)

Elliot was going to be Poppy if he was a girl!


----------



## NotNic

I love Poppy for you Snow! Poppy is actually Finlay's best friend at nursery and we know a few others too. Isabella was always 'our girls name' before we were married and now we know tons of them. Ava is one of my favourites but more for a middle name. Girls names are hard.

As much as I would love a little girl, I'm starting to feel like this is more a boy and I think that's why the girls name pick is so hard. A few weeks ago I felt very confident it was a girl but I'm starting to doubt myself. Anyone have any suggestions in case my first instinct turns out to be right?


----------



## snowflakes120

Tim dislikes Poppy. :( In his defense, we do call my father Poppy. So it does make sense why he doesn't like it. 

I just knew right from the beginning that Kellan was a boy and just knew that this baby was a girl. And i was right. I totally think that natural instincts are spot on a lot of times.


----------



## NotNic

Bex - wow for today's temp!

Midwife appointment today (again) ladies. I have a stinking cold and zero energy. Need to motivate my backside out of bed and downstairs otherwise F will be super late for nursery. Will check in later xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks nic....accompanied by a BFN unfortunately (couldn't resist) but still early I suppose. If nothing else my luteal phase looks a lot better this cycle even if AF arrives. 

I say put enough clothes on to be acceptable at nursery drop off then back home to bed!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ack! I love the raise Bex! Maybe yesterdays little dip was implantation! You are a mid-august tester again 3 years later! How's that for luck??

Hands - Check out this Walking Dead trailer! It's gonna be soooo good this season!! 
https://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/comic-con-trailer-the-walking-dead-season-5

Hope you feel better Nic - colds suck and even more so when we are pregnant because we can't take anything. Let us know how the appt goes! 

I got a "sneak peek" at my maternity photos and I like them for the most part so far. We did them at 9:30am in hopes of beating the heat but the heat won. By the end of the shoot my hair had fallen flat and all my curls came undone. Such is the life of humidity and stick straight hair. I'll post a few pics here in a minute if they aren't too big!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow -- Bring it on!!! whooo hooo... Can't wait. Last season was soooo slow. I'm ready for the action again. Andrew Lincoln all the way!!!


----------



## NotNic

It sounds mad to me that you're talking about the man who played Egg in This Life! :)

Appointment went okay. Baby is still back to back but I'm measuring spot on. My iron levels weren't amazing though - 11.5. 11.4 and under needs investigation and possibly tablets so I've just scraped in but she's given me some tips to boost my levels. Basically I'm not eating enough so I need to eat much smaller meals and snack regularly. I find it hard though as I just don't want to eat at night. I also had to see the GP while I was there. The cold has gone to my chest so I have antibiotics. I'm also starting to get a bit fed up of feeling pregnant. I'd like my veins and joints to go back to normal please!


----------



## InHisHands

awww nic ... I miss being pregnant. Enjoy it! Do you think this will be the last one for you? Originally you were thinking 3 right?

Well girls, it is official. We will be stationed in Georgia.... just not quite for how long just yet. 6mo-6yrs. Hubby has to leave here in December to go to class. The part of the orders that haven't came through yet is what happens to his dependents, but best guess is that we all will be leaving Arizona around December 18th.


----------



## snowflakes120

How are feeling about things Hands? I don't think it really comes too much of a surprise to you - it seemed you already kinda knew that that was where you were going and the time frame of when you would have to be there. 

I did a quick youtube video of him Nic as Egg. He was so young!!! He was trying to be a telemarketer in the clip I watched. It was funny. His voice seems so different too with his British accent instead of his southern American accent - which he pulls off quite well. 

You would have been considered low here Nic. I looked at my chart and it says 12.0 to 15.0 is normal. I was only 12.6 - so not great but not as low as you. I know to eat alot of red meat and cereal. I doubt it would hurt to take extra Iron. Just make you constipated. Are you tired alot - I know I was worried was low because I am so tired all the time. I too find it hard to eat alot - I get uncomfortable so fast. I eat alot of little meals through out the day. 

Sorry about the drop today Bex. Hugs girl. 

Good news for me - I gained a massive amount of weight this week when I weighed myself yesterday! Baby must have had a growth spurt. But also, I stuffed my face full of food and drank tons of water so that may have helped as well. We'll see how I measure up on Tuesday.


----------



## InHisHands

I don't really want to go to Georiga...in fact I told hubby before we got the assignment that I would rather go to Korea than Georgia... and I don't want to go there either... but I guess this is what God has in store for me... so i'll take a few pouty days and then move on with a good attitude. New people to meet. Hopefully we can get out of there sooner rather than later... but who knows I might fall in love with that area too. I'm going to miss Arizona. I love the life here. 

Yay for weight gain snow! I'm sure baby Babs will be just fine.


----------



## NotNic

My levels of iron are a bit different Snow. I'm an alpha thalassemia carrier - which means I'm not recommended to take iron unless I'm truly deficient. In my old area my folate (or ferritin - can't remember which) level was tested at 28wks too, but here its for readings 11.4 and under only and without those numbers they can't work out if I'm actually anemic or not. My average levels would always have me as 'borderline anemic' but with Finlay I'm sure I was above 12. I don't feel especially tired - considering I work full time and I'm up so early but I'm definitely going to try to eat better. I need good levels for the birthing suite!

Hands I'm not certain I'm done but the practical side of me says no more. I'm enjoying being pregnant more this time, but I'm getting more pregnancy ailments than I ever did and the vein problems would in all likeliness be worst with each pregnancy I go on to have and I'm not getting younger :D OH is keen on a third but then he doesn't do most the hard work!! 

Sorry to hear you're not happy about the move. Fingers crossed it will lead you onto a better place for all of you.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - You just may like GA after all. Theres lots to do around here in the SE. I think you said Augusta? I've been to Atlanta alot but not Augusta. If you are close to Atlanta, you should def do the Aquarium (its amazing!), the world of Coca-Cola and Legoland. We've done the zoo in Columbia, SC - It is decent. Asheville would be a bit further - weve been there a million times - it is beautiful and you can do the Biltmore and lots of hiking in the mountains. Plus, you will be close to all the beaches (NC, SC, GA, FL!) we have here in our area. Am I selling the SE to you yet??!! ;)

I see your smallish raise today Bex and the -. :( Hope you are keeping your head up. 

Ohh got ya Nic on the Iron thing. I looked up Thalassemia - I know they asked if I had it with both pregnancies but didn't know what it was. We're not sure about a 3rd either. I need to make a decision by Oct 8th with the c-section on whether to have my tubes tied or not. Financially and given my age (34) and whether we will struggle to conceive another plus the stress of this pregnancy I know I *should* stop at 2. However, we still have a few friends that haven't had their first yet. I am so worried that when they have them - I will instantly want a 3rd and instantly regret my decision. I am so leaning towards just the 2 but its such a final and drastic decision with getting the tubes tied.


----------



## Srbjbex

Well AF finally arrived. I knew after I got my BFN this morning it would be on its way so glad it came quick. This is the best ive felt about a BFN in a while and thats because I got to 13dpo! Woop! One more cycle then time to see the GP .....

Hands...im sorry you didnt get where you wanted . At least now you know for definite and you can start to plan. 

I still definitely want 3 (at least!) OH wants twins next time!!!


----------



## InHisHands

Haha snow... good try... but your sense of "close" and mine are different. If I can't get somewhere within 45 minutes... then it's considered a once a year trip. I hate driving with a passion and grew up in a town where everything was within 5 minutes. Driving 3 to 8 hours to a beach is not something I consider "in my area". It's a vacation trip that will happen once. It's not something I can just go out and do on the weekends. So everything in Atlanta and Columbia is out.

We do plan on going to the aquarium and science museum while in Atlanta on the way there... and I wouldn't mind taking Dex to the Columbia Zoo... but Columbia is an hour away and Atlanta is 2hr30min away... so those won't be weekend trips that we can take every weekend. *sighs* Maybe Dex will handle car rides better when he's older. I already told hubby that he gets Dex while driving crossed country because I can't take it (we have to drive both of our cars... army doesn't move them).

Don't get me wrong, I love to travel... but traveling is considered a vacation... not something I have to do on a weekend to get somewhere. That's called commuting and I don't commute.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow Hands. I suppose I'm just so used to living out in the middle of nowhere land. I grew up in a small rural town (the opposite of you!) and to get anywhere took 45 minutes on a good day when we didn't have a blizzard going on as well. The area I grew up in is always in the top 5 cities in the US for the most snow fall every single year (We would get 100+inches of snow every winter). So there were days where it would take me 1.5hrs one way to get to my college/work/anywhere. 

And now the area I live in just has really bad traffic!! I've been having car problems so we had to drive my car just across town (18 miles) and it took 1.5+ hours to go there and back home. 

You are awesome Bex. You have a great outlook so much better than I did. I so wanted twins too!


----------



## InHisHands

its okay snow. I actually grew up in a really cool small town that had a lot of amenities. Can't quite find another city like it. Bowling, Skating Rink, Miniature Golf, Arcade, Movie theater, swimming pools, ymca, parks, grocery stores, outlet malls were all within 5 minutes

a zoo, discovery center, mall, ice skating rink, go karting, camping (fishing, water skiing, boating), a small water park, and an airport were all within 20 minutes in the next town over.

Big name Concerts, science museums, and etc were 45 min away

Aquariums and amusement parks were 2hrs away and weren't visited much due to the distance.

It's just hard for me to get used to large cities that still don't have quite as much as I had within 20 minutes of where I lived. My town had 19,000 and not a suburb of a larger city. It baffles me and it is something I'm still having an extremely hard time adjusting to.

I'm honestly trying to get chipper about going to Georgia though. Not quite there yet.


----------



## NotNic

Hi all. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. Fairly quiet one here, but progress has finally been made with Finlay's new room. The walls are now blue and woodwork has a base coat. Still a ton to do though and the weekends are flying by! Just 3 weeks left of work too. When will you finish snow? Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Good weekend here. How are you feeling Nic? Great progress made so far. I feel we have alot to do still too. I made a list to try to help with my overwhelming anxiety these past few days. After this weekend only like 5 more til my RCS. It's coming so fast! As of right now, my last day of work will be Oct 3. Wish I could get out sooner! 

We fly to NY this weekend for my dad's retirement party. I am excited to see everyone and to be with my 2 sisters. It's not often we are all home at the same time! 

Had my appt today. I am getting an ultrasound on 9/11- didn't even push for it. I did grow however not great and Dr. was like well since we can do one - why not? I was so floored - so I am excited to get another ultrasound and hope that all is well. It will help with some of the anxiety I have been having.

Kellan had his appt today as well, my appt was at the same time so hubby took him. Poor thing got 2 shots. He is now 23pds!! My little baby has put a good amount of weight. So happy for him. However, bad news. He has another mild ear infection in both ears. We are treating it with antibiotics as we are flying on Friday and don't want a screaming baby in the plane. He woke up yesterday sick again with a cold and cough. We also got a referral for an ENT Dr. about talking about tubes and to test his hearing. We also got a referral for a speech Dr. as the Dr. said he was "mildly delayed" - talk about a knife in the heart to hear those words about your child. They said it is because he isn't really talking. He says dog and Mama/Dada and babbles alot. However, no real words or new words in months. I am worried as usual but Dr. says not to - he wasn't going to do the referral but hubby pushed for one. Dr. said it could be due to all the ear infections/fluid in the ears so he hears things muffled etc. I don't know what to think about that. And Kellan also has a referral for a Occupational therapist to check out his hands - Dr. didn't really recommend this one either but hubby pushed for it - He holds his hands in a closed position alot if they are not in use - He eats with both hands great, plays with both hands, can use a spoon, hold crayons/markers etc. But if he isn't doing a task then he has it kinda closed/in a claw position. He sleeps with them kinda closed too. So we would rather have them check it out and let us know if we should be worried or not and be pro-active. It's alot and I am very upset but it is what it is and we are getting him help if he needs it. Just hate this for him. I hope the Dr. is right and we have nothing to worry about with the speech and hands. 

Anyways, that is what is going on here.


----------



## NotNic

Well done to Mr Snow! It sounds like he remembered everything you're concerned about and pushed for the right referrals. I know its scary to hear them say things, but its much better to get things worked out before they can cause a proper problem. A speech delay doesn't mean that K is behind. Tons of children can't speak very many words at his age. Finlay is very vocal, but not clear at all and he is behind a lot of them in his nursery room for language, but his memory and problem solving skills are ahead of his age group. They balance out. Also if his ears are causing a problem then he's at an unfair disadvantage to other children his age for speech. His babbling is a great sign and shows you that he does want to communicate - so he is ready for language. Have they mentioned glue ear to you? Both my sister and oh had this and had an operation to help the problem, but both were when they were already at school. They both weren't good readers until much older because of their hearing difficulties and my OH still has mild hearing difficulties because the problem was left undetected for so long. 

Great news about your scan. Are you any nearer to choosing a name? 

Hands - hope you're more relaxed about the move now. 

Bex - anything new with you? x


----------



## InHisHands

Snow- I contracted two inner ear infections soon after I was born and the doctors didn't seem to find till I was 10 months old. Everything I had heard my whole life was muffled. On top of that, I had an auditory processing disorder. I did have severe speech delays and to this day I'm not a very good reader... but I've learned coping mechanisms. Now days, no one is ever the wiser. I perform on stage (acting), and I graduated college with a 4.0. 

Honestly, I hope Kellan will catch up within the next 6 months or so... but even if he doesn't... it won't stop him from taking over the world. In fact, the coping mechanisms will just teach him perseverance and creativity.


----------



## Srbjbex

Nothing new to report here lovely ladies. Just plodding along like usual! although we may have decided to start potty training much earlier than I imagined as Elliot is showing an interest. If you leave him with his nappy and trousers off then the will run to the potty and do a wee in it which he thinks is brilliant! So maybe we should take the hint and make more of an effort with it! Think it will be gradual though, think i'm less ready for it than Elliot is!

Snow - poor kellan with another ear infection. Personally I think Kellan is still young and doesn't sound too behind to me. Elliot said a few words really early before one (ball, car, mama, dada) but then NOTHING new for months! Now we cant shut him up! ever since he turned 20 months he's been a proper little chatter box!

Oh in other news, OH has found out that he is going to Singapore with work for a week! And that just happens to coincide with the Singapore grand prix (jammy!) so he's going to stay an extra few days and go and see that! Looks like I'll be looking for entertainment while he's away.....I might go to London for a bit and see my sister if you fancy a visitor Nic???


----------



## Srbjbex

How are we all doing?....started my bding here now. Hoping to ov by the end of the week......


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the kind words girls! I appreciate it! 

Hooray for starting BDing Bex! FX for you this cycle! How is hubby enjoying Singapore? Did you make it to London?

Nic - Not any bit closer to a name. I told hubby just this AM that we will prolly already have her and then get a name down pat when in the hospital. It is that bad that we can't get a name down pat that is the One. What about you guys?

Trip home was good. Super busy but good. Enjoyed family time. Kellan did great on the plane. No crying just antsy. 

Got a call from the Dr. office - they put in for the referrals and the specialists should be calling to make the appts soon. Of course, this weekend Kellan starts saying Ball, Banana and Uh oh -all in one weekend. Figures right?


----------



## Srbjbex

Haha yeah that does sound typical...go kellan! Singapore trip is not till mid sept but its all up in the air now as the CEO of the company has thrown a bit of a strop about 2 people taking the trip so only one can go...and that's going to be neils boss probably. Bit annoying as he was really looking forward to it but good if he doesn't have to go away


----------



## NotNic

Would be fab to see you Bex. Keep me posted! :) Singapore's a great place to go, so I hope your oh gets the opportunity to visit. Good luck on the bding! 

Snow - it does sound about right, but definitely keep the appts. It sounds like he has way too many ear infections for someone so little. Apart from when he was teething (Finlay used to hold his ears) and on the plane I don't think Fs had any ear problems (touch wood) and I can't think of any that have needed medicine. It's worth investigating that alone. Boys also are generally slower and I think can be more lazy with language. F's best friend at nursery is 2mths older than him and he speaks so much more when he's with her. When she moved rooms he learnt no more words and appeared to go backwards. He needed her to keep his speech up. I also notice that he talks A LOT after a few days with my mum and sister. After our 2 week holiday where they were there for 10days, nursery couldn't believe how much he chatted. He is still not very clear and his thoughts are quite random which makes following him tricky. He also makes several very funny mistakes. This week he's asking for a carrot when he wants you to carry him!! Also still no names here. Nothing excites me and I don't want to pick a name randomly. For F we had a middle name and 3 first names for boys and only really one girls name but with a good 3-4 we liked enough to consider as back ups. I would love to get a top three for both.

One thing I forgot to tell you. My eldest first cousin became a grandad today. He's only 41!! To be fair its his stepson (his partner is a little older than him and she had him fairly young too) but its scary to consider!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yay for + Bex! Get it girl!

Today is Kellan's ENT appt. So I will have an idea if they will recommend tubes in his ears and/or adenoids to be removed. And also about his hearing. Monday is the PT and Speech appt. I have my ultrasound on Thursday so we are having a busy week of Dr. appts. 

Hubby got word that he may have to go to Michigan. So far we have heard if he has to go it would be def at least 2 weeks. We should know more this AM. I am not too happy about it at all. Very poor timing. It is def hard taking care of Kellan these days and doing so alone will be hard. I may ask my mom to fly down to help me.


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls... sorry that I haven't been on much as of late. It's been very busy here. I do have a question for you all... because I do take your opinions to heart.

I bought my son a used furniture set off of craigslist *internet yard sale* I was so excited to get it. 13 pieces of versatile furniture including a wall unit shelving system that we have placed in his play room.

But here's the issue. The lady i bought the set from told me that the headboard was for a full and it's not. It's for a queen. I placed it in my son's 10ft wide room and it just takes up so much space (his next room will only be 10ft wide as well 10X14). 

I want to cry. Plus it has a wood smell to it that bothers me but hubby says he could clear coat the smell in. We even have a neighbor who does wood work and he says it's just the wood (not mold or anything). I don't know what to do. I was hoping to restain it and make it dark wood like the rest of our furniture... but our neighbor says that because they used different types of wood (pine and maple) that we won't be able to restain it and make it look like one solid color. So now I'm stuck with a set that smells, is too big, and won't be the same color as the rest of the house.

I'm trying not to let it bother me, please tell me if you think a queen is too big or not for a toddler. We would just set the box springs and mattress on the ground for now.

I already told hubby the smell issue is a must. Either he seals it in or it's out the door.

The color issue bothers me, but is it really that big of a deal? I've looked online and the sad part is, I haven't found anything out there that I like any better than the next. *sighs* I just can't seem to find the right piece of furniture for my baby boy.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hmmm Hands. I'm sorry. I would be upset as well. Would re-selling it be an option you would be willing to entertain? I know you said that nothing seems to be the right fit for him right now - but maybe by the time it sells - you would find something. It took a while for our washer/dryer to sell on craigslist. Maybe sell just some pieces - like the bedroom set? Since you are so displeased with it? Then you could use the money to get something you really want. I can't imagine fitting a queen in the room. Both babies rooms are 10x12 and I know a queen would fit with basically a night stand that would be about it. The wood smell would bother me greatly. I def agree to do the clear coat to rid the room of the smell, if you choose to not sell it. 
My cousin put her son in a queen bed and he did great. I do not think it is too big. Her kids are 23 months apart so she moved him over younger than Dex is now. And used the crib for her daughter.

Bex - Nice raise! Are you happy with your BDing this cycle? (I could never ask someone IRL this - but I feel on here I can!!) 

Nic - Your cousin is too much older than I!! Can't even imagine!!

I will update later with Kellan's appts. I got a ton of info. Some decent and some sucky news. Nothing great though. :(


----------



## NotNic

Exactly Snow. Soo young to be a stepgrandfather! He could quite feasibly live to be old enough to have great-great grandchildren! The mind boggles! Please update us on Kellan's appointments. Sorry to hear all wasn't great, but I hope that at least you are pleased you pushed for referrals. :hugs:

Hands - F loves sleeping on a 'big bed', but given youre moving soon I think it might be worth trying to sell it on. The furniture could end up being far too big for his new room and it could take up a lot of space in your moving van. The small would bother me too. I'm funny about smells though. I'm constantly airing or using plug ins to get rid of smells no one else can smell! Even when I'm not pg I'm this bad. We are moving Finlay straight from his cot into a single bed and keeping the cot bed for the new baby. He will look short in it, but it just makes sense long term not to buy another smaller bed.

AFM - I had two appts today. My first with the mw and the second with my birthing hospital. I'm measuring small too Snow. Currently 32 instead of 34. They are happy with my fluid levels but if my measurements aren't catching up by next appt I will also get a growth scan. I'm also not eating enough which is why I'm feeling a bit of nausea. I am trying to make myself eat more and its soo tricky. I hate the stuffed feeling afterwards.


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks guys. We could try to resell it, but it would only go for around half of what we paid and I couldn't buy something different with that. *sighs* We are going to try to make it work since all of Dexter's toys will be in a different room thus all there will be is a bed, dresser (which can fit in the closet if need be), and a bookcase for books.

Hubby is trying to fix it up, but I'm not sure if his attempts are helping or not just yet.

Bex... I really hope you can get that BFP this month.
Nic - can you send us a pic of F new room?
Snow - you are right... 10X12 is small... that is what Dexter's room is now. His new room will be 10X14.

Everyone - How are your kiddos doing will toys? What are their favorites right now?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hands - I hope hubby's attempts fixes it all up for you guys!

Nic - Sorry your measuring behind as well. I agree that I do not enjoy the too full feeling too. I go for my growth ultrasound on Thursday. Hope she and I measure good. 

Tim is in Michigan. He left today. He is scheduled to be gone for 3 weeks and supposed to return on 9/26. We had it written in that he has to come back no later than that date - they wanted 10/3. However, there still is a chance he could come sooner but I'm not counting on it. So far Day 1 went ok with Kellan. He was overtired and cranky and clingy tonight. 

Tubes were recommended for Kellan. ENT said he was a poster child for them. Given the 10 ear infections in 1 years time plus some other factors. He has hearing loss currently in the Mild to Moderate range due to fluid - the ear infection he has did not go away despite 10 days on a strong antibiotic so we are continuing it for another week to try to rid him of it. Dr. said we would leave the adenoids alone. He is scheduled for the tubes on 9/26 - which is the day Tim is supposed to get home. Again, not great timing but the only other day was the day in this particular hospital was the day before my C-section which was a big fat no. We were also told that his ears could def be contributing to his lack of talking and speech. 

Physical Therapist said Kellan's gross motor skills are good for his age. However, said that our hands concerns are out of the ordinary for his age and usually presents itself with tonal issues. She said he has no tonal issues and no neurological issues. However, she would still like an Occupational Therapist to look at him as they deal with more fine motor skills. So we are waiting for them to call and get that evaluation. I was given some hand massage techniques to do daily to try in the mean time. 

Speech evaluation was less than stellar. We are recommended to go once a week to work on it. Also said he is behind on some developmental things as well. Such as not knowing 3 body parts - he knows 2. Not knowing animal noises - he knows 0. And a few other things that I can't really remember at the moment. He has good attention though and good imitation. I am to start trying baby sign language as well. 

I'm a bit overwhelmed with the info but will work hard on getting him up to par. Worried if I will be able to do it all with a newborn as well.

And holy crap we are having baby girl in exactly 1 month from today. Crazy!


----------



## NotNic

Snow - it probably doesn't feel like it but you had some great appointments there. I'm so glad you went for the ENT appointment as I had a gut feeling that's what they would say. Developmentally he is not behind. How could he identify an animal noise if he can't hear them? Finlay wasn't great at animal noises and learnt them after he already had close to 50 words. You'll be amazed how quickly they will come and K's still only 15mths. Most toddler's get a speech explosion after 18mths and some after 2. Finlay was about 21mths. By fixing his hearing now he'll catch up with everyone else. Appointment wise I agree its going to be tricky to take him with a newborn, but you'll find you end up being indoors much more so that will give you an opportunity to read with him and baby. We got flash cards which made a huge difference. Finlay's vocab massively improved in 2 short weeks. We also do lots of singing. Teaching Kellan to dance to 'Head, shoulders, knees and toes' is a fun way to learn body parts. Children with mild hearing problems adapt really well. He's already probably a good lip reader and that's why he's a good imitator. In a few short months I'm sure he'll have improved so much.

Hands - we still have furniture to assemble but we'll post pics when we've done it


----------



## InHisHands

awww congrats snow... I know you are so excited to see her. 

Try to not put too much stalk into what kids should know. Dexter is 26 months and still doesn't make any animal noises, and can only count to 2. He's too busy playing to focus on educational stuff right now and when I try to teach him stuff he just says ya.. and runs off. No interest what so ever. 

Whenever mommy gets into play and starts describing things with numbers, colors, sounds, or shapes he just runs off because I "ruined" it.. LOL

It will come in time. I fully believe by the time dexter hits 3.5 yrs he will settle, but if he doesn't, I can always hold him a year before sending him to kindergarten.

It's okay if Kellan has some developmental concerns. He's getting the help he needs. Just remember to focus on his strengths and let the others work on the weaknesses. His weaknesses won't define him. I promise.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi ladies...lots of updates from you guys, I love it and always brightens my day to hear from you all! 

Snow- I think kellans appointments sound great and he is ckearly got lots of professionals looking out for him. Elliots speech explosion was after our Spain holiday so 20 -22 months. Nic recommend flash cards to me too I remember and elliot was great with them. He has come on leaps and bounds in the last couple of months...he confidently counts to 10 and can recognise the numbers too, plus he knows shapes and is starting to recognise some letters. Its like his brain has just exploded with information in the last few months! 

Hands - im sure dexters room will get sorted. I stay stick with what you have but make it different. Get some really good bed linen, some wall stickers and it will soon look fab I'm sure! Elliot is into role play type things at the moment....particularly involving his soft toys. Yesterday when it wad snack time, iggle piggle had to sit down and have a snack too!

Nic - can't believe how quickly everything is coming round! Ive probably asked you this before but how long do you have until you finish work? Neil's Singapore trip is definitely off so no trip to London this time.....would love to meet at some point though!

So BDing has gone ok this month (thanks for asking snow hehe!). FF says I ov'd on saturday which I agree with. Bd pattern was Wednesday night, thursday night & saturday morning so happy with that but nothing since which really isn't ideal. We really should have tried to slot in a sunday night but we were both far too shattered! Waiting game begins again!

Also...great news on the new royal baby! Assume you heard the news is the US too?


----------



## NotNic

That's a shame Bex, but hopefully we can make it happen soon. I have less than a week left of work. Woohoo! Next Tuesday is my last day in the office and I'm half way through my mat cover handover. When are you leaving Snow?

I'm glad the cards helped Bex. I couldnt remember who else I recommended them to. :) F definitely has room from improvement. His diction isn't great, but he so wants to communicate. He speaks a mile a minute (like me!) and is so enthusiastic but it makes it harder for others to follow. Apart from star, I don't think he knows any shapes at all. He can count to 12 now but will always miss at least one number out. He'll also sing the alphabet song but I doubt he knows any letters to look at. He is the colour king though! :haha: He's got a full repertoire from red through to silver and loves to tell you what colour everything is. He can also say hello, goodbye, thank you, my water, 'hasta mañana' and 'night' in Spanish. As long as its something he's interested in then he learns really well, but no interest then he won't. I bought him a couple of beginner work books for 3yo to go in his stocking to try to encourage him with counting and letters as he does like to know stuff. He just gets bored quickly.

Playing - Finlay is loving trains (we go to the train station most days), dinosaurs and trucks. He also likes puzzles and loves Duplo right now. He's also fascinated by planes, helicopters and motorbikes. Christmas shopping is easy for us for him this year!


----------



## InHisHands

I've noticed that Dexter "knows" what things are before he'll say them. Like he knows most of his colors when I ask him to get me the "blue" train and etc... but he won't say the colors just yet. He only says blue and pink.

He knows what animals are. We can ask him to pick out the animal that makes the "oink sound" and he does... but he won't say pig or the animal sound just yet.

He's talkative in other ways though.

I'm just hoping he isn't going to have an auditory processing disorder like me where he knows it ,but can't find the right words for things. Time will tell. He's a boy and language has never been a strong suit.

On the other hand.... we went to a hotel this past week that had over 200 rooms... and we took him to the pool. When we were done, we let him walk... and ran a head of us, and stopped right at our door.... which wasn't anywhere near the pool. His sense of direction and problem solving is out of this world.


----------



## snowflakes120

That is great Hands! Did you guys make a decision on the furniture?

Bex - Nice raise today! I am thrilled for William and Kate! Hope she starts to feel better soon. 

Nic - So jealous of your last week so soon. My last day is Oct. 3.

My appt went OK. I am still measuring behind. The ultrasound showed baby girl is measuring a good bit behind. Like 3 weeks behind. My OBGYN had me go right to the High Risk Dr. for a BPP. Basically, they are just saying she is going to be petite and small. And not to expect another 7 lb'er like Kellan - I am just hoping for her to even be 6lbs at this point when she is born. She is estimated at weighing 4-4.5lbs currently. It sucks. Oh but she is head down - not that it really matter all that much with being a RCS. Also in the BPP, she was practicing breathing good, my fluid looks good and the umbilical looks good. So all that very important stuff checked out well. I am going to try drinking an Ensure or Boost everyday for added calories - one can has like 340 calories - so hopefully it will help baby girl beef up a bit. 

Tomorrow friends are throwing me a "sprinkle" - it should be nice.

I miss Tim and his help alot. Kellans been so cranky at night. 2 weeks left to go!


----------



## InHisHands

awww Snow.. I'm sure she'll be a feisty little thing. Small but mighty!!! Kellan better watch out!! hahaha

No decision on the furniture yet. I'm gonna let hubby refinish and coat it and see what I decide from there. It takes him about a week to do each piece. So I don't expect it to be finished until closer to Halloween.

On other news... I get to go to a military ball tonight and I'm excited about that. Yesterday I smashed my head pretty hard while at a park with Dexter. Ended up in the ER with a concussion. Thankfully CT showed no other damage besides some bruising. I'm taking it slow today but there is no way I'm canceling the ball. hahahaha.

BTW nic Dexter's favorite toys right now are is train set and kinex set. That boy sure can build.


----------



## NotNic

Hope you had a fantastic night Hands. How on earth did you get concussion? Hope you're not feeling too sore today! 

Snow - while that sounds little she's still got a few more weeks to grow, and she sounds like everything else is well. It's a shame they can't keep her cooking a bit longer before the csection. Hope you e joyed your sprinkle. xx

Bex - good direction on your chart. Fingers crossed for good things. The thread needs a BFP - no pressure! :)

AFM - I'm starting to get uncomfortable. My skin feels bruised and I've had a couple of painful Braxton hicks - but nowhere like last time. Haven't packed my hospital bag and I'm feeling pretty disorganised! Hoping to purchase a few more things tomorrow if I can convince oh to head to an industrial estate 30mins away. There's two massive baby item superstores there. Hoping I will be inspired into buying what I need. I'm drawing a blank without the shelves inspiring me!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - how exciting to buy baby things again!!!! Let me know what you come up with.

Snow - I do agree that with a c section that they should be willing to wait a bit longer. 

Any closer on a name you two?

Bex - It would be absolutely fabulous if you got a BFP this month. May/June birthdays are great and that way you, nic, and snow could all have May and October babies! whoohooo!

Not sure if anyone else has noticed that. Most kiddos on this thread were born either in May or October Those just must be our months to shine!

The ball was absolutely fabulous and I enjoyed myself. Yesterday was great but im back to hurting again today. 

I hit my head on a hard plastic pole while coming down a steep tunnel slide with dexter. The pole that went through the top edging of the tunnel slide. Had no clue that it was there because it was part of an indoor play place and the slide was in a "dark cave". There was no height requirements mentioned and adults were welcomed to play... so why did they have a pole run through a slide? *shrugs* No worries. My hubby said it was just a freak accident about how my body was angled but he agreed that they shouldn't have any part of the tunnel that is lower than the next... even if it was only by 2 inches. It was just slow enough that it cliffed my head at the hair line which knocked me back and hit my head on the bottom of the slide as well. My brain is like scrambled eggs LOL


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks hands, I hope so too! No one in my family has a summer baby so it would nice be nice to be the first! If I'm honest though I'm really not feeling it this cycle. Got a good rise today but looking back at last month I got my good raise at this point too. ...this cycle so far feels identical to the last which is why I'm not holding out too much hope!

Hands, that sounds very painful! Ouch. Play equipment injuries are always the worst!

Only 2 weeks until our holiday. ..cant wait!


----------



## InHisHands

BTW here are some pictures of the grand canyon trip.
 



Attached Files:







SL731799.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 2









SL731800.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 4









SL731798.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









SL731775.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NotNic

Wow Dexter looks grown up. Sooo blonde! Lots of blondie boys we have :) any news on a move date? What's the latest on your SD?

No girls names yet. I did like Fabia, but that's the name of a car here. As soon as I realised its put me off. :( Boys names I like are Rafferty, Sebastian and Barnaby. Rafferty is my favourite but oh is still routing for Sebastian. I didn't end up shopping on Sunday as we saw Finlay's GGP. I will try to convince OH to come with me this weekend instead. It's my last day at work today and its making me feel anxious. So much to do! Well I say there's much to do. It's a case that I just need to get on and do things! If I put my mind to it, I easily could pack my hospital bag tomorrow, but it just makes it all too real!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - Congrats on it being your last day!!! I'm sure you and hubby will have a great time next next weekend and your boy names sound grand!

Our household goods get packed Dec 9-11th and we leave here Dec 17th.

As far as SD goes. It just looks bleak. She has ran away twice in the past two weeks and got caught having sex and shoplifting. She isn't going to school, nor coming home when she needs to. She's physically hurting those around her. We are trying to get her in an institution before it's too late. She's dangerous.


----------



## Srbjbex

Dexter looks sooooooo much like you Hands! :)

Sorry things haven't improved with your SD..hopefully it will get sorted soon and she can be safe in what will be the best place for her. 

Nic...congrats on your last day! Exciting times! And I love all your boy name suggestions. I think boys are easier! I'm with you on Fabia....maybe naming your girl after a skoda not the best! Name I came across recently that liked (and hubby hated) was Isla. I also like Ella but couldn't ever go with that as too close to Elliot


----------



## NotNic

It probably wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't a skoda! :haha:


----------



## Srbjbex

CD1 again. ......I give up


----------



## NotNic

:hugs: Bex


----------



## InHisHands

awwwww :hugs:

My heart breaks for you bex. The feeling is all too familiar. Have yourself a day or two. It's so frustrating when you want a baby so badly but have to wait so long to get pregnant, while others have Oops babies all the time. It just doesn't seem fair. Just remember, even when correct timing, position, and etc are applied, there still is only a 1 in 20 chance of getting pregnant each month.

We are here for you.


----------



## snowflakes120

I am so sorry Bex. I have been in your shoes and understand. I know how bad it hurts and sucks. Have yourself a good glass of wine and talk with some of your girlfriends. We are here for you too! 

Great pics Hands. Looks like a great time! And Bex is right-Dex looks just like you!! 

Nic - Hooray for names. I like Sebastian the best! Hope you can get shopping this weekend.

AFM, appt day today. I am still only measuring 32 weeks so a full 1 month behind and I haven't gained weight in a while either. :( They ordered another ultrasound for Monday to check my fluid and her growth again. I am getting really scared. if anything, they would take her out earlier as she would be better off on the outside rather than the inside. I guess we will see what they say on Monday. I am just happy that they are watching her making sure all is OK. I feel like I am being well taken care of and if something is to happen then they will certainly catch it. But I don't really know how to feel. I am scared but want to remain positive at the same time. 

On a better note, Tim is about 99.99% sure he will be coming home on Saturday. Good because we have a very busy next week and I really need him here.


----------



## InHisHands

Yay snow! He's coming home early! I can't believe your little girl is almost here!

I have to agree.. I like Sebastian the best. 

Nic - if you guys pick Sebastian, would you nickname him Seth?


----------



## NotNic

No Hands we'llgo with Seb / Sebbie for a baby. Its funny you guys like it best as is probably the one I've begun to go off! Its a lot of name to go with our surname _ but then again all of them are! I just am still finding it hard to get my head round that I could go into labour near enough any point from now and I'm really not mentally or practically prepared. OH took me aside today and said we need to get things sorted. He's worried how disorganised we are. It must be bad if he's mentioned it! I guess it because nothing is to hand. We have the big things but nothing together, laid out and ready. I have an emergency bag of clothes for finlay but that's it. I also watched a programming tonight where two midwifes took two new dads to be and prepared them for labour. My denial is now moving drastically and I'm starting to panic a little. I kept looking at the programme and thinking of everything I haven't got.

Bex I'm really sorry this month wasn't it. Will you give it another month or will you speak to someone? A least oh is home to be with you. xxx

Snow sorry to hear today wasn't so great but pleased they are watching you. Fundal measurements and weight gain aren't definitive ways of measuring. They can be misleading. See what happens on Monday and go from there. So glad Tim will be back in time for the scan. How did your sprinkle go?

Hands I can't believe you have to move so close to Christmas. What a nightmare! Have you started your Halloween plans yet? Our shops are starting to get decorations in already.


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - I can't imagine how overwhelmed you must be feeling. Get a list made and get to it girl! How is Finlay handling the big bump?

As far as Halloween goes... CHECK, CHECK, and TRIPLE CHECK. I got all my decorations, candy, and costumes bought. We have a goodwill here that is amazing. Costumes for 4 dollars and decorations for 75 percent off sticker price!

Now ask me about Christmas!! Everything is already bought. I just need to wrap and organize items. Also I need to make our scavenger hunt cards. With celebrating Christmas on the road (during a move no less), I need to make sure I have everything ready by mid November. After that it will all be about packing and cleaning. You couldn't believe he cleaning standards the military has! We are talking about scraping crevasses with a spoon!

Snow - With today's technology surely lil Birdie will be okay.


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks ladies. I had a tearful day yesterday and I really appreciate your support. I think we are both thinking that we are going to take some tine off ttc for a bit. Then maybe see doc when we have the motivation to get back into it. It might only be one cycle but at the moment I cant face ttc again. So no temping, opks, or vits and bd when we want to (or not!) 

Just looking forward to our holiday next week. A much needed break! 

Dont worry, I'm not giving up bnb!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - a little TLC sounds like a good plan to me. Take it easy. You have time and there isn't anything wrong with getting some help. Many of us on here had to go to a doctor for that little extra push.


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy to hear your not giving up on BNB Bex. You def need to do what is best for your wellbeing! I agree that taking a break is a good idea! A vaca next week is perfect timing to refresh yourself, def enjoy.

Way to go Hands. You are on top of the holiday's girl! 

Nic - I agree with Hands that you need to do a list. I feel very unready as well. I am hoping that we will be able to conquer a few things on Sunday.

I got a call yesterday afternoon and that the OBGYN office had an opening this AM for the ultrasound so I snagged it. I just got back. They only checked my fluid levels. They are just barely normal. She said "low end of normal". They are 8.7 and they should be 8-14 so yean, not that great. I am frustrated because with everything baby girl is just barely over that normal/high risk line. They want her to be above 10th%tile. She is 10th%tile. Want fluid over 8. It is just a hair over 8. It's just hard not to worry when she's right on that cusp. I have my next appt on Wed. I hope they continue to monitor her. I am going to ask about another growth ultrasound to make sure she is actually growing. I just want to be continued to be watched.


----------



## NotNic

Snow I'm sure I saw somewhere else on bnb that the fluid levels need to be above 5, but maybe I'm just confused with something else. Keep pushing for more growth scans. Youre almost a term now so if they need her to come out sooner she'll be okay. Try not to worry x

Bex I think a month off would be a good idea. I think the fact I was more relaxed this time was why it happened quicker second time for us. Full on ttcing and temping is stressful.throwh in a toddler and a career and juggling household stuff, and you must be exhausted. Are you going away or just time at home? 

Hands what are your costumes? Amazing bargains too! I'm considering getting Finlay a costume just in case. If I go over though I'll probably be induced around that time. I might get him a normal, nonscary costume so he can still wear it. 

Today was a little more productive. Fs bed arrived so we assembled that and the babys rocking crib which is airing out. Nearly all the newborn clothes have been washed now, as has the baby carrier, car seat and pram liner. Tomorrow I need to iron and wash the bottles ready for sterilising. We also have shopping to do. Sunday is time I've pencilled in for a proper clean.


----------



## InHisHands

We have bought Dexter several costumes so he'll already have them when he's ready for dress up play. I just buy the costumes so they will be big enough until he's about 6 yrs old. Bigger costumes are better than two small and they are easier to get on and off.

So far we have gotten:

Bob the tomato (veggie tales)
Cowboy
Army Soldier
Construction Worker
Fireman
Knight
Ninja
Dinosaur
Air force Pilot
Police officer
Dark Vador 

We figure better buy them now while we can... and in the future he can just pick from his already collection for Halloween. The first 6 years are covered... plus dramatic play....


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - how did the cleaning go this weekend?


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - Away next week monday to friday. We are going to Bluestone in Wales , not been before but heard lots of good things about it and I am so ready for a holiday! 

Hands - what a list of costumes! I'm so impressed! 

Snow - before you know it little bubba will be here and you wont need to worry anymore. Worrying is natural but you sound like you are being looked after and checked on, im sure all will be fine.


----------



## NotNic

A lovely autumnal break! Do you have any plans for E's birthday when you come back?

Had a much more productive day today. The last bit of Finlay's furniture has been made and we have now moved all his clothes up. Just need to pick up the bed linen and the stair gate and then he can go up there. We still have a few bits to finish off / get but not anything that delays him going up. OH has also realised that the nursery DOES need painting. Its a little frustrating as I said this all along, and we don't have time to start from scratch, but we have paint from another room to freshen it up. All the baby clothes are washed ready to be ironed and my hospital bag is coming together. Car seats done too, oh and my family threw me a ,sprinkle at the wkend which was lovely. We've got tons of beautiful neutral outfits. Just what we needed! There's still lots to do but hoping by next wken when I turn 38wks I'll have done everything that needs doing and I can do some craft bits and maybe some Christmas stuff too.


----------



## InHisHands

yay nic.... sounds like you are well on your way.

Bex ... I hope you have a lovely time. It sounds great.

Snow - I'm sure all will be okay... but keep fighting for those scans!

I would love to see some updated pictures of Kellan, Elliot, and Finlay. And of course the new arrivals when they get here.


----------



## NotNic

Hi all :waves: Just back from
Midwife's and it sounds like Baby Nic was getting a bit jealous that Baby Birdie might be fleeing the nest too soon and wanted to get in on the action! We're now 2/5ths palpable so officially engaged. Midwife has told me she doesn't think I'll be going overdue and there's a good chance baby will be here by 39wks if not sooner. In fact as she finished up she said 'we'll see you in two weeks if you haven't gone into labour by then.' Eek!!! I feel a bit nauseous thinking about it! I've also had a good growth spurt - still measuring a tiny bit small 35cms at 36+3, but I've grown 3cms in two weeks so I won't need a scan. I just need to get on and finish the last bits off. Oh and ask everyone I know for name suggestions :haha: Middle names I think we have: Joseph for a boy (after my Grandad) and Rose for a girl (after my great aunt) but first names are tripping us up. All
Suggestions very welcome!

How's everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Srbjbex

How exciting Nic!!! sounds like your baby is going to be here before we know it - maybe i'll come back from holiday to some exciting news!! My friend had her baby yesterday so I'm due a spurt of baby news - and you and Snow are next!

Just low key plans for Elliot's birthday. Small gathering at ours with baby friends on the Saturday and then lunch with grandparents on the Sunday. Next year we might do something more 'organised' but thought we can still get a way with effectively a play date so we'll do that again!

For his birthday we are getting him a scooter and the Thomas & Friends book set (not the original ones but the modern ones with all the new trains in as Elliot gets particularly attached to some of the more obsure engines! Rheneas, Skarloey etc.!) - I know he will love both presents so I'm pleased about that! One set of grandparents are getting him a wooden train set, and I think my parents are getting some kind of role play shopping toy. 

We've also decided for Christmas we are getting him a wooden playhouse for the garden which I am ridiculously excited about!! Just waiting until an autumn sale pops up then I will buy. My parents have offered to buy him a balance bike for Christmas so he will be a lucky boy :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry I haven't been on much!! I am trying to finish up at work and home has been crazy! 

Hands - I need to get good pic of Kellan soon! Those are awesome costumes you have! 

Bex - Ohhh sounds like a great birthday and great that you have Christmas all figured out as well. Have fun on holiday!

Nic - Maybe these kiddos will have the same birthday! That would be awesome! Are you leaning toward a certain gender? I am sticking with girl for you! Hooray for belly catch up and being engaged! We still have no name picked either - we have decided we will just pick one once we meet her. 

Quick catch up on everything: Kellan checked out at the Occupational Therapist perfect. He got a cold and I caught his cold. He is supposed to get tubes on Friday - we are going in to ENT Dr. today for them to listen to his chest and check his ears as he's sick and they want to make sure he is healthy enough for anesthesia. 
My stupid car broke down again on Thursday when Tim was out of town. Had to rely on friends. Get it towed and spend a ton more money on fixes. Missed a party too. 
Tim is home. Hooray! We are super unprepared for this baby. We have been trying to get the house together. Still need to get out PNP. Clean the swing, bouncer and etc. I don't have a hospital bag together. No car seat in car. Room is undecorated. Clothes aren't washed. House needs a scrub down for sure! We still need items. I'm a mess. We have so much to do still!!! 
Appt today for me. Belly grew 2cm since last week. So I am up to 34. Got a tdap - my arm is ouchy and I'm worried about baby being OK with it. Another ultrasound on Friday to check fluid again and her growth.


----------



## NotNic

Two cms growth in a week is brilliant. I was over the moon with 3 in a fortnight. I'm beginning to think our babies are bi-coastal twins ;) Perhaps they are meant to share a birthday like we do. They certainly seem to be behaving similarly! 

I think today was my kick up the bottom! I have spent the whole day finishing off all the shopping jobs I needed to do. I've cleaned out the grocery cupboard and come up with some meal ideas for oh just in case. Still need to iron sheets and baby clothes, pack hospital bag (though I at least have everything now), paint the nursery and clean, but I'm fairly confident that I'll be done by this weekend. Then I can concentrate on resting! :)

Hope Kellan recovers soon. A cold is not ideal right now. Very glad to hear that Tim's home. I can't imagine how exhausting it must be juggling Kellan, work and everything else. I'm sure with his help you'll be on top of everything very quickly.

Bex - sounds like you are very organised. Finlay loves trains, but he hasn't seen Thomas. We took him to London yesterday and he was in heaven. He went on the DLR (which is kind of like a mono-rail or Chicagos L train - only without a proper driver) and he was telling everyone he'd been on the red train.


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - How EXCITING... whoohooo. I'm Team BLUE all the way. Keep us posted

Bex - Sounds like a wonderful Christmas gift. Do you guys have Christmas stockings in England?

I have almost all of my Christmas stuff bought and wrapped. Been working on it hard since I know when November 1st comes, hubby and I will both be hitting the ground running.

Snow - YAY for growth!!! I wish I was in GA already so I could come over and help you get ready for the baby. It would be so amazing having our two little ones play while we decorated!

BTW NIC - I'm horrible at Name suggestions but here it goes
GIRLS

Adelaide Rose
Ava Rose
Cassidy or Cassie Rose
Delilah Rose
Liberty *Libby Rose
Madelyn Rose
Morgan Rose
Tessa Rose
Wren Rose


BOYS

Benjamin Joseph
Brady Joseph
Chandler Joseph
Collin Joseph
Calvin Joseph
Corbin Joseph
Gregory Joseph
Levi Joseph
Lucas Joseph
Ronan Joseph


----------



## NotNic

Yes we have stockings Hands. Some children have sacks or pillow cases instead but its the same thing. My MIL does pillowcases for all her children and grandchildren and stitches the year on every year. I'm from a stocking family so Finlay has both. We use the stocking for the small cheap presents - everything under £5 or £10 - crayons, stickers books etc. and then the pillow case for the mid-range presents under the tree. Very excited that we have a fireplace this year so we can actually hang the stockings up! :) Well done on being so organised. Finlay has a few more presents to go and some Christmas Jammies to buy and them he's done. We've got him a toddler camera that was half price in the summer sale, a board game, puzzle, books, Duplo, stocking bits (craft stuff, mini dinosaurs etc.) and we are going to get him a toy till, a dress up outfit and a wooden toy set - just trying to decide whether to get him the fire station or the work bench. Both are really cheap at Asda (our Walmart). Have tried to pick things up on offer this year. I'm also working through the rest of my list. Slowly making good progress!

Had a horrible night last night though. I thought I was in labour. Had THE most painful Braxton hicks, I was being sick and I admit I lost the plot. I was really stressing out thinking of everything that wasn't ready and I couldn't calm down. The cramps and Braxton hicks started about 11pm and then eased at about 3am after over an hour in the bath. Going to try to eat some breakfast now and then I am going to pack my hospital bag. I can't start contractions feeling as panicked as I did last night.


----------



## InHisHands

Oh my Nic.... what a horrible night. Did you or Mr. Nic get any sleep?


----------



## NotNic

Mr Nic did. I was at a work event and they started as I got in the car home, so he was already asleep when I got in. I tried to sleep through them, move, rock and eventually woke OH up after I started being sick. He then ended up going back to sleep while I had a bath, so he probably missed 30mins sleep tops. I think I had about 3.5hrs in total. :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh man Nic. What a rough night you had. I'm sorry you were in so much pain but you prolly dilated a good bit so that will be less you will have to do later! Did you get a bunch done this weekend??!! Hope you were able to catch up on some sleep too.

Birdie did great with his tubes on Friday. He was such a brave little boy. He wasn't happy when he woke up from anesthesia but once we got home and he took a good nap, he woke up right as rain again!! 

My ultrasound on Friday went well. Baby girl grew. Not by leaps and bounds but she did show growth. She is being measured (head, arms, legs etc) at around 34 weeks. Estimated weight is 5lb6oz. And my fluid was the same "low end of normal". I saw on my chart online that I officially have the diagnosis of IUGR. Made me sad. I have another Appt tomorrow and will let you guys know what the Dr says. 

We got alot done this weekend. Lots of cleaning. Finished a good bit of nursery. Got the rest of the stuff we needed. Installed car seats. Put up PNP, swing and bouncer. Still have more to do. I really need to pack the hospital bag. 

I am getting nervous about being away from Kellan. We have never spent a night away from him. I am sure he will do fine but I am nervous. My mom is flying down but she is not all up on his routine. And I hate to know what he will be thinking. He's been going through separation anxiety for weeks now. I am worried what this is going to do to him. I think Tim being gone didn't help either.


----------



## NotNic

So pleased to hear that Kellan and baby are doing well Snow. What's next for K? Great work this weekend too. You sound pretty ready now. I bet that's a relief too. 

We are pretty much done on baby things now. I stayed up late on Friday and got the bags packed, bottles washed, all of the ironing done for us and the baby and the cot and carrycot set up. Finlay also had his first night in his room on Friday. I still have some artistic tweaks and we have some storage on order before its finished, but he's up there. Still to do tomorrow are some more painting in the nursery, prepare a couple of dinners for the freezer and some more cleaning. Once done I can start finishing some craft stuff - new curtains etc. for the winter and just keep on top of the housework.

Bex hope you have a fab break.

Hands - xxx


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter's new Big Boy room. Just got done sanding, staining, and clear coating the pieces that will go into his room.

It would help if we could paint the walls and if the walls weren't stucko (thus wall art won't stick on it due to it not being a flat surface) ... however I still think it turned out alright.

I'm hoping our next place will have regular drywall walls and we can get a black silhouette of someone either taking a slap shot or kicking a soccer ball to put on the wall.
 



Attached Files:







SL731838.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









SL731837.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NotNic

Looks great Hands. Good work! I love that he has a football (soccer) themed room.

How you holding up Snow? We get to have our babies this month! :happydance: 

Today I finished painting the nursery walls. The woodwork still needs a touch up, which I might do when Finlay is at nursery on Friday. I'm also planning on ordering some wall stickers - tomorrow's job. :)The house is practically spotless. Just need to vacuum F's bedroom and the stairs and I'm done and then it'll be easy to keep on top of. Apart from some ironing, I'm planning on resting tomorrow and chilling with Finlay chops xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Room looks great Hands!! The furniture looks really nice all together!! I am sure he loves it and feels like such a big boy!! 

Nic - You are on top of it girl! 

Holding up ok. Still overwhelmed. Tomorrow is my last day of work and have been slammed all week trying to tie up loose end and what have you. I can't wait to be done then maybe I can start focusing on other things that need to be done ASAP!! 
Can't believe she will be here in 6 short days. Still no hospital bag packed. 

I had a Dr. appt on Tuesday. My OBGYN sent me back to high risk Dr. for another growth ultrasound. It went ok. Fluid still on low end of normal but at least I'm not decreasing. Her estimated weight is 5lbs12oz so she just may break that 6pd mark by Wednesday. Her arms and head are measuring around 33 weeks. Abdomen around 36 weeks and her legs are only just about 32 weeks. I am worried about her looking disproportionate - like these short stumpy legs/arms and a big body. I don't know. High Risk Dr. was not worried with anything he saw and just kept saying "she's just going to be short like you". Trying not to worry but I am honestly still worried. 

We are going to do something special this weekend with Bird as it is his last weekend as an only child. We were thinking of hitting up the Renaissance Festival that is in town.


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks guys

Nic - sounds like the nesting definitely kicked in. When do you see the doctor again?

Snow - Less than a week!!! Oh my... yay! I was 5lbs 11oz when I was born... and now I'm 5'9 don't worry about it. Just enjoy those newborn baby clothes. They are so stink'n cute but Dexter was too big when he was born to wear any of his. The festival sounds like a great idea! Enjoy Sir Kellan!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - are you ready for Elliot's 2nd Birthday?


----------



## NotNic

I see the midwife on weds - 38+2. Getting loads of pressure on my tailbone so I think I might have a naughty baby that's moved back to back again. Hips hurt a bit too but I guess that's because baby is so low. Getting a bit bored now most my jobs are done. I think had they not told me they'd expect me to go early, I'd be fine and I'd start a whole heap of other jobs but I don't want to mess the house up :D


----------



## InHisHands

I hear you with the list of jobs nic. With the move, I have listed everything that needs to be done and clean before the move and I basically need to do 1 thing per day until the move or I will be behind. CRAZY DAYS ARE AHEAD FOR ALL OF US!

NIC and SNOW - 2 new babies on the way!

Bex - Terrible 2's are coming your way!

Me - 2 Months until we move!


----------



## NotNic

Hey Everyone! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend. Snow - when does your mum fly in?


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi ladies! Back from hols and it was definitely the best family holiday we have had! We loved it sooo much, there was tons to do. In fact we have booked to go back again in May!

No early babies while I have been away! How are you both feeling? All ready?

Hands- dexters room looks great. Love the theme!


----------



## NotNic

No baby here Bex. Thought things might be starting yesterday as I had regular Braxton Hicks yesterday afternoon that were uncomfortable on occasions, but nothing came of it. At least I now have blow dried hair and painted nails in case it happens today! :) We are pretty ready now for it to happen. I've got a few things on order - wall stickers for the nursery etc. that are due and might order some curtain material to keep me going. :)

Also had a bit of a break through with Finlay's potty training. He's been using the big toilet for wees for the last few weeks and yesterday he actually did a number 2!! I don't know why I didn't use stickers before! Hoping this might be the turning point as its been slow going.


----------



## NotNic

Snow - good luck for tomorrow. What time do you go in? xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Can't sleep so seems as good a time as any to come on here and wish you good luck for tomorrow Snow! Will be thinking of you! Xxx


----------



## NotNic

Hi all. Thinking of you today Snow xxxx

Just back from the mw. Baby is in a great position but I'm measuring 35wks (38+3) today and haven't grown in a fortnight. We think the baby is extremely low but I have an extra appointment next week with a view that I might need to be scanned next Friday. There is a midwife strike here in the UK on Monday so hoping baby shows up soon.


----------



## Srbjbex

I reckon Sunday is the day so that baby will share a birthday with Elliot!!:cake:


----------



## NotNic

That would make me exactly 39 wks - same as Finlay :) My mum is hoping Saturday and my sister is betting on tomorrow!


----------



## InHisHands

Good morning! Praying all goes well snow. Can't wait to hear some news from you!

Nic - That's great about Finlay's potty training. Dex is at a stand still so we haven't pushed. I have a feeling that he will be closer to 3 before he will "tell" us that he needs to go. Is Finlay still doing well? Have you put him in underwear at all?

I hope your little one comes out soon. Strange how both you and snow are measuring small this time. Makes you think team PINK ... but I'm stubborn and will say BLUE despite all the evidence hahahahaha


Bex - are you ready for your 2 year old? Dex hit terrible 2's, 2 days before he turned 2. Does Elliot realize his birthday is coming up?


----------



## NotNic

Yes Finlay's been in close to full time pants in the day since we got back from holiday. Apart from the odd bad day he's been dry full time, though we've used pull ups for when we are out of the house all day and my mother in law kept putting him in nappies when she had him. He just has a habit of poo accidents or waiting until he has a nappy on to go. :dohh:


----------



## snowflakes120

Quick check in. She's here!! 5lb10oz. 18.5" 7:54am. Good bit of hair. we decided on Kennedy Marie a few hours after she was born. I'm in our room and recovery is going well so far. She is considered SGA and has to have extra blood sugar checks. But she is BFing like a champ already!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NotNic

Woohoo Snow!! So blooming pleased to hear she's arrived and a great weight for such a diddy thing. Look at her cheeks! She's just a little cuddly shortie! :)

I don't know if you know, but my middle name is Marie so I sincerely approve :) Rest well and big kisses to all of you. xxxx


----------



## InHisHands

GORGEOUS! She looks so comfy... though I'm sure just about anything is more comfortable than the cramp quarters she was in. Has Kellan seen her? 

And just think.... at 5lbs10oz you will actually get some good use out of her newborn clothes!


----------



## Srbjbex

Yaaaay! Congratulations she is gorgeous! Happy birthday Kennedy! 

Well done Mummy Snow xxx


----------



## NotNic

Snow how are you doing today? xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Every time I see a post from you now nic I think 'oooo this could be it!' :haha:


----------



## InHisHands

Yeah ... I'm ready to change my "YELLOW" to BLUE OR PINK!


----------



## NotNic

Sorry guys (and sorry for this one!), no signs here. Could well be here for two more weeks!


----------



## InHisHands

its okay Nic. I totally understand. Dexter was born 40+3 and only because they broke my water. The waiting sucks... but enjoy it. You never know if this little one will let you sleep or not.

I got to give it to you guys... I just can't bear to go through the sleepless nights again. It's like PTSD or something. I begin to think about it and my anxiety level hits the roof.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - you were amazing when dex was born....there was no way I could have done it alone like you did!

Nic - did you survive the midwife strike? If you do end up going over then I can give you plenty of tips on how to cope as elliot was a 42 weeker!!

Snow - how has the first week been? Are you home now?

Elliot had a lovely birthday and has been very spoilt. My little man suddenly seems a lot more grown up!


----------



## NotNic

Yup - got through it and remained pregnant. :D I have almost shifted my cold now so we are ready to meet baby now please! I have a mw appt tomorrow and then they'll decide if I need another scan or not. Hoping not.

Hope Elliot had a super birthday Bex. Did you have a party?

Anything new with you Hands?


----------



## Srbjbex

We did have a little party at home, nothing too fancy, just Elliot's friends round for a couple of hours. Some pics attached...
 



Attached Files:







1229819_10100658714393484_6879513877438948596_n[1].jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1









10470955_10100658713450374_944677245730661089_n[1].jpg
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 1









10734162_10100658713255764_1227475922217151166_n[1].jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - baby will come... any day now

Bex - Elliot is adorable! hugging his present... so cute. Go trains!

Snow - I'm sure you are super busy loving on your two kiddos, but would love an update when you get a chance. Does Kennedy sleep well? Has Kellan's sleep schedule been disturbed?


Nothing new here. Probably won't be until at least another month. Each day I take one thing from my to do list and mark it off. Today it's vents.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Life is so busy! I am so sorry to desert for the past week. 

Sounds like you have everything under control for the big move Hands!
Happy Birthday Elliot!
Baby day for you soon Nic! How was appt? Is today the official due date? Marie is my middle name too!

AFM, things are going well. Recovery has been really hard - I'm in alot more pain this time than I had with Kellan. Really relying on those Percocets. We were discharged on Saturday and Kennedy only lost 1oz of her birth weight which is amazing for a SGA baby. She passed all the sugar level checks with flying colors - such a strong little girl already. I felt horrible watching her have her heel pricked every 3 hours. Kellan has been having a hard time with the transition. It breaks my heart. He is getting better each day though. Kennedy had her first appt on Monday. She is already gaining weight and was 5lb11oz. Still very tiny and hoping she will get some fat on her bones soon. We had to go out and get some preemie clothes as NB's arms and legs are just huge on her. Her legs are especially scrawny. We had our newborn photo sessions yesterday. We have another appt with the Dr. next Wednesday. She is still breastfeeding great. I love it and she is a little milky monster. I baked my lactation cookies this AM and they are yummy as usual! My mom left on Tuesday, Tim is home with me and then my MIL comes in on Saturday for a 8 days. I am unsure what we are going to do for the rest of the time - as I can't pick Kellan up for 4-6 weeks. And we have no one here to help me. But all in all - everything is going ok. Trying to get some sleep when I can - we are up every 3 hours for feeding. By 8pm I am so beat! Emotions are still up and down. Night sweats are horrible. Overall things are going good. Still no real schedule for baby and Kellan's schedule is basically non-existent right now but we are making it work. Kellan sleeps great still which is great and I accidentally turned off my alarm to feed Kennedy one night and she made it to 4 hours. Prolly going to wait til she is at least a month til we don't wake to feed to make sure she is still gaining weight and such. 

xoxo. Sending love!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - it sounds like things are going well... though it breaks my heart that Kellan is struggling. It's hard for the oldest one to understand that things may be different but that he isn't any less loved. Can you tell who Kennedy looks like? Does she and Kellan have any of the same characteristics? nose.. etc


----------



## InHisHands

Totally off topic ... but UM.....

https://toprightnews.com/?p=6192

Nic, Bex - Surely she can afford an apple! How expensive is your fruit?! ... geez.. talk about a "I deserve something for nothing" generation.


----------



## Srbjbex

Dont worry hands. She was in the papers here too and was heavily criticised and considered completely ridiculous! If she really was that poor there is no way she would be that enormous! 

Classic Jeremy Kyle I say! (Have you seen that programme? I think there is a US version now!)


----------



## InHisHands

I haven't heard of it, but honestly we mainly buy the tv programs we want to watch versus paying for cable... so I'm not totally with the times. 

We have four 500 CD/DVD Binders full of disks and are having to buy a new one for our growing collection. But considering each dvd season is about 4 discs... it isn't as much as it seems. 

We basically have a TV SHOWS binder, PG13 and above movie binder, G and PG movie binder, and Kids animated cartoon movies and tv shows binder. 

We let dexter explore the stuff that is the G movie and Animated binders while we keep the other two in our room. He even knows how to get the movies out and place them in the dvd player and hit play... which I didn't think he wout?ld catch on so quickly since we limit his TV time to no more than 2.5 total hours a day... but there is typically 2 or 3 days a week he doesn't watch any tv at all.

Is Elliot, Finlay, and Kellan in to TV yet? I do know with Dex he would watch it a lot more if I would let him... but I just won't let that happen.


----------



## Srbjbex

Elliot isn't that bothered by it really. At the end of the day we watch half an hour of telly to wind down before the bedtime routine starts...normally Peppa Pig or Thomas & friends. We don't have a tv in the playroom (yet!) So elliot diesnt get much chance to watch tv. If he wakes up early in a morning though we bring him into our bed and he requests the ipad and he can navigate himself to youtube and find himself a peppa pig episode! Scary!

Nic ...you're being quiet, I'm getting excited!


----------



## NotNic

Sorry Bex. No need to be excited. Nothing happening! Yesterday was my due date. I get regular bhs with cramps that don't turn into anything. My chest infection has nearly cleared now so feeling much healthier than in ages. I will let you know if anything changes!


----------



## Srbjbex

Ah nic...welcome to the overdue club. Not fun but really not long to go either! My advice would be to try and plan lots if things for the next two weeks. That way you not just sat waiting....and then with any luck you will have to cancel!


----------



## Srbjbex

So......last week I went to the doctors. Initially his first reaction was that he didn't see a reason why I wouldn't be able to conceive again and that while 7 out of 10 couples concieve within a year , 9 out of 10 do so within 2 years so his suggestion was to keep trying for another six months. 

Yesterday he called me back and has been thinking about it and has decided (if we want) to refer us for testing. Took me by surprise but I now have blood tests booked for CD21 (progesterone) and day 1-5 (LH and FSH) and OH for a semen analysis.

Took me by surprise a bit....on one hand I am happy as we will get more knowledge, but it feels a bit scary and can't quite believe we are going there...

Guess it can all happen quick sometimes!


----------



## InHisHands

yay bex... what a relief it must be to finally feel like you can get some answers. Don't worry. I went there. 

Not sure if you recall... but I was actually in for endometriosis testing when the Doctor stopped the procedure. He said he could tell that was I pregnant (blue cervix). It was only 7 DPO! ... he told me to go home, test in a week... and come back. And sure enough I was!

And remember Snow got help... and she has Kellan and Kennedy now.


----------



## Srbjbex

I do remember Hands! Thanks so much for your kind words. Will be going for CD21 test a week on Monday but don't know how long to get results.


----------



## snowflakes120

Bex - I know its a bit upsetting sometimes to know that you have to get tested but at least you may find some answers. Sending hugs. Just a quick note that the CD21 should be done on 7dpo - I think that you usually OV on CD18 or so - your P4 would then most likely turn out looking good if you do it on CD21. I'd try to get it done on 7dpo for the most accurate number.

Hands - Jealous of you DVD collection you have there!! We allow Kellan to watch a half hour of TV and its not even every day. He likes Dinosaur Train the best. Like he loves it!! Hubby has put on the Peppa Pig for him once or twice too Bex - it seems cute. He isn't too interested in Thomas and Friends which I was surprised about. I thought he'd for sure love it. 

Nic - Anything going on? Are you walking alot or BDing?! I can't wait to find out gender and hear a name!! How are you feeling? Glad the chest infection is feeling better. 

Kennedy gained a full pound and grew 3/4" at her 2 week appt. She weighed 6lb10oz and was 19.25". So happy! BF is agreeing with her for sure! :happydance: She's my little milkie monster!


----------



## NotNic

Hi ladies! We have another boy! :) Born today (40+5) at 18.48, weighing a fairly small 7lb 7oz for an overdue baby. Labour was totally different this time. He was almost born in his waters, with the waters going two pushes before his head came out. Started mild contractions at 7ish, proper ones by 10 which started increasing in pain by lunch. Got to the hospital at 3 where they eased right back. At 4.50pm I was 6 cms and he was born 2 hours later!

Bex - good luck for Monday! Will update you guys with a photo and name tomorrow xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Yaaaaaaay! Congratulations Nic! That's fab news....looking forward to hearing more name news tomorrow! Xxxxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Super congrats Nic! Bump turned blue! So glad all is well and labor was good. Can't wait for pic and name!


----------



## InHisHands

Yay!!!! I'm so excited for you Nic!  I can't wait to see him. Take care of yourself and looking forward to hearing what you guys decided to name him. Finlay has a little brother!!!!... and I finally got to update my Signature!


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks for the tip snow on the day 21 test. My doc told me to go 7 days before my period (rather than day 21) but clearly isn't taking into account my short LP. Will definitely be needing you to help interpret my results!


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone! Meet Sebastian Joseph Alfred Nic. :) Aka Baby Sebbie.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh nic he is gorgeous!!! Hi sebbie :wave:


----------



## InHisHands

Awww... he and Finlay will be great together! Welcome to the world Sebbie!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Kellan doing any better with Kennedy?


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh nic. He's adorable! Love the name! How are you feeling and doing? How's finlay taking to big bro role? 

Bex - will def help interpret for ya! 

Hands- he's doing much better! I'll attach a pic here shortly of the 2 of them from earlier this week. 

Kennedy was diagnosed with reflux yesterday. We've been having lots of hard times her. So I made an appt. Weve been advised to hold her upright after feeds, sleep inclined, give probiotics daily and gripe water as needed. And worst of all I have to go dairy free. She weighs 7lbs on the dot. Hoping this is short lived and all this helps her. 

I'm super scared for Monday to come. I'll be alone with the both of them and I'm so worried how to handle them both at the same time. I've had so much help. I'm just so scared.


----------



## snowflakes120

https://i60.tinypic.com/1tak9c.jpg


----------



## InHisHands

LOVE IT!!! Demi even made it to the photo shoot!! That's great!

Snow - Dex had GERD and Colic ... so I'm all so familiar with the routine. I hope things go better for you and Kennedy... but if you want any advice, or a person to shoot ideas off of... I'm here.

Just so you know though ... I was covered with a river of flowing puke/spit up for the first 8 months. After that things did get better, but he still had issues with spitting up till he was 14 months old. I hope Kennedy recovers faster than that. For both of your sakes!


----------



## InHisHands

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Halloween! 

I wanna see pics!


----------



## InHisHands

sorry snow..no pics here. I thought hubby had taken some.. oops

Good news though. Our house rented!!!! So now we know that we will either live on base or in a community that I would actually like!


----------



## Srbjbex

We didn't do Halloween this year as it was my work's annual ball! :) So Elliot went to sleep at my Mum's house for the first time and Neil and I booked into a hotel next to the venue. It was amazing! We've had night's out before but this is the first time Elliot has slept away and we have stayed in a hotel! Everyone involved had a great time so we definitely need to organise doing it again!

Hands - great to hear about the house, bet that's a weight off your mind. 

Snow - love the picture of your babies all together, such a cute little family you have there. You must be very proud. Are you surviving being on your own with them both? I'm sure you are doing just great!

Nic - how are you finding life with 2? Assume you are home and settled now?

AFM I have my Day 21 bloods yesterday, and OH has his SA on Friday! Amazed how quick his appt came through. Then it will be my turn again for more bloods next week when AF arrives. Will let you know when we get results.


----------



## InHisHands

Sounds like a plan Bex. I'm eager to find out what the results say... though I'm sure not as eager as you guys are.


----------



## InHisHands

Question for you ladies: How are your kids doing when it comes to color, shapes, numbers, and abc's?


Dexter really doesn't get any of those things :( And he won't sit down and let me show him either. Every time I interrupt his play and say something like "Lets count the cars" or that is a nice BLUE car... he gets up and runs away. 

His friends know how to count to 10, know their colors, and some of their letters... and my son knows nothing. I feel like I'm failing him somehow.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey hands. Try not to panic, everyone does different things at different times. Dex has always been ahead on physical milestones and im sure theres plenty of things that seem 'normal' to you that you dont even think about but would be really advanced compared to peers. 

Elliot has always been very into colours and knows about 10 colours. He can count to 10, and confidently recognises numbers and shapes. He doesn't really know any letters though except E for Elliot and M for Mummy. 

Elliot's big skill that impresses me is jigsaws. He's brilliant at them (can do some 24 piece ones) . But on the other hand he doesnt do some things as well as peers...like eating with cutlery, hes not in a big boy bed just yet, we are no where near being ready for potty training etc

I would guess as well that dex might know more than he's letting on....sounds like he's just less interested in 'learning and practicing' but could have picked up colours and does know them and one day will just come out with something that surprises you!


----------



## InHisHands

thanks... I appreciate it. He just seems so behind all of his friends. Im getting worried.


----------



## NotNic

Hey everyone. Sorry for not coming on here sooner. Its been a hectic few weeks. The day after Sebastian was born OH's grandad passed away so the last few days have been tied up doing family things. We are doing fine. F LOVES Sebbie! He's such a great brother. S is doing fine. His sleep has been great but his weight as a result gas dropped. On Friday he was back up at his birth weight and hopefully on weds if he has a good weigh in we will be signed off with the mw. 

Hands - I have similar concerns with F. He is amazing with colours (they are his thing) and can count up yo 14 but always misses out 6. He can sing the alphabet song but knows no letters, doesn't recognise numbers and apart from a star he doesn't know his shapes. He is pretty advanced with empathy and social skills. Like Elliot he's good with puzzles and he is good with imagination. His speech isn't any clearer though and a lot of what he's good at isn't anything he's learnt recently.I've spoken to nursery and they are going to work with him as I want him to keep going rather than stalling with his learning.


----------



## NotNic

Sebastian aged 2 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







P_20141109_174909.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## InHisHands

Adorable Nic! I'm so glad that Finlay has taken so well to Sebbie.


----------



## Srbjbex

So folks, results are in...

Good news is that all my various hormone levels have come back normal. Bad news is that OH's SA came back with both low concentration and a high amount of abnormal sperm. I haven't got the actual numbers as at the moment as it's just a conversation that OH had with the doctor over the phone.

Strange how to feel about this, on one had its bad that something is 'wrong' but on the other hand its good to know that there is a reason and can start to think about next steps....

GP has referred us fertility specialists at the hospital so we will get an appointment with them in the next 3-4 week.

I don't know what emotion I am.


----------



## NotNic

Bex big hugs to you. I can see how you are struggling to process things as its great you have a sort of explanation, and its something that only affects one of you. So many people find out there is more than one problem. Also sperm issues can easily be a result of environmental or diet issues, so can be temporary and easy to fix. Equally though I know it must be upsetting to hear there is a problem. Xx


----------



## InHisHands

Bex ... I know it is hard news to take, but it's better than not knowing. Hopefully the fertility specialist will be painless and easy... and will give you peace.


----------



## InHisHands

Dex and me at a parade.
 



Attached Files:







Veterns day parade.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands I know I've said it before but dexter really is the spitting image of you! And he looks so tall!!!!


----------



## InHisHands

aww thanks bex. He's about 36 inches (91cm) now. They say its average *shrugs*


----------



## InHisHands

Well... we called housing today. We are number 22 on the wait list. Basically a third of the current residents would have to move out by the time we get there or most people would have to remove themselves from the wait list in order to get a house....

... looks like I will have to start looking for off post housing. Joy. We will have only a week to find a house and get moved in.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies! I FINALLY have a free moment to write. I think of y'all all the time! I read but it's hard to write on my phone and Kellan likes to pound on the laptop if I take it out. Things have just been so crazy hectic. 

Hands - So sorry you have to find off base housing. Once your number is up will you have to move again? Love the pic. And Dex sure is your mini you! We are just working on Kellan talking - we are wayyy behind in all the other things you asked about!

Bex - I'm bummed about your news. Hugs. I hear that alot of times the boy issues can be an easier fix than girls. I think if I remember Vit E and or C and Selenium were supposed to help. Keep us updated. 

Nic - Great news that Finlay loves to be BIG bro! Sebastian is so cute in his 2 week pic. How are handling the 2?

AFM, Kennedy is doing OK. She is 6 weeks old today. We got the OK at the 1 month appt to let her sleep as long as she wants at night - no more having to wake her up every 3 hours but she still wakes me up anywhere between 3-5 hours. She weighed in at 8lbs so she gained over 2lbs in 1 month. Her height is still small/short though. Oh well. BF is going well. She still eats good. Feeds about every 2-2.5 hours during the day. Reflux going ok. She throws up entire feeds which is super hard to watch. I worry non-stop about it and her weight gain. Still have more to write but she's hungry again so I got to run. Hope to check in soon. xoxo Miss you girls. Hope that we get a routine down soon!!


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - don't worry. Dex always threw up everything an he never had an issue with weight. Funny how that happens.

As far as moving go. We don't have to move again and we don't want to have to go that route. We just want to find a place and settle in.


----------



## InHisHands

been quite here.... 

How is everyone doing?

We are doing well. All 4 of Dexter's 2 year old molars are pushing through right now. Hopefully they will be all the way in before the move.


----------



## NotNic

Hi all. Sorry I have been reading and I've wanted to post, but with barely a free hand right now its hard posting much more than a few lines. 

So Sebastian is 4 weeks already! His initial slow weight gain is no longer a problem. Last weigh in on Tuesday he was 8lb 4oz! Initially because he was so slight he was wearing early baby clothes. He had now grown out of them and he is on to the tiny baby clothes. Officially he weighs more than the guide weight, but he is still far to small for newborn clothes. He is also still wearing micro nappies as size 1's swamp him. I would imagine he looks huge to you though Snow!

So far we are doing okay but I really would like to stop breast feeding soon. While I don't have the problems I did with Finlay, the lack of routine makes it hard juggling two. I also have way too much milk. I had engorgement problems for 2 weeks. My chest was solid and huge but even now at 4wks they aren't very soft after a feed. They feel bruised, the milk coming in stings and as they are big S has taken to clamping down when he sucks, which really hurts. When I express I realise how much I can get. The other day I expressed 2ozs in 4mins. No wonder he rarely feeds longer than 20mims. He's all puffed out! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## InHisHands

awww Nic.. I totally understand the expressing and clamping issue! I'm in your corner on this one. Express and freeze if you have to!

8lbs and 4oz.. wow... dex was 8lbs 7oz when born... I must of had a monster compared to your little ones.... jeepers!

I'm glad you checked in. Been missing you, though I don't think I would have a singe minute to read let alone post if I was in your shoes.

How is Sebbie sleeping?


----------



## NotNic

He's a pretty good night time sleeper. He has some nights where he is a little agitated and is awake twice but the majority of nights he has a feed about 11pm and then goes through to 5am. He has been cluster feeding this week though so I'm exhausted from that! He also has an 'awake' period 7-9pm, so we don't get an evening, but we'll get there! 

So when are you on the road Hands?


----------



## InHisHands

The movers come in 15 days and we hit the road in 23 days. We will be on the road from Dec 17th to Dec 29. We have till Jan 7th to find a house and move in.

I'm glad you got a good sleeper on your hands! Hang in there... raising little ones is a lot of hard, long work!


----------



## Srbjbex

Great to hear the updates guys! You both sound like you are doing absolutely great! 

Nic, id suggest hanging in there with the bf for one more week if you can. I remember it was around the 4 week mark I was super engorged and once I got through that it eased off and became loads easier! Also I would just feed off one side at a time at each feed, that really helped for me. Will help you space out the feeds to. Its a myth that bf babies cant be on a schedule. Try aiming for every 3 hr s where you can....sometimes it will definitely be less, but if its within the same hour class it as the same feed and don't swap sides. Absolutely do whatever is best for you but I want you to have the support to carry on bf.


----------



## NotNic

Happy Thanksgiving Hands and Snow!

Thanks Bex. I'm going to give it a little longer. Sebbie is 5 weeks tomorrow so hopefully we will be more settled with feeding soon.


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks Nic.... we aren't doing anything special here... just going to go out to golden corral (buffet) to eat. No sense in making a lot of food 12 days before the movers come and take away your microwave.. lol no reheating here.


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy Thanksgiving to you both! Hope you had a lovely day! Eating out sounds good to me Hands!


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone! Anyone else hitting the Black Friday sales? By coincidence I arranged a while back to go Christmas shopping with my mum today (we go to Westfield Stratford - next to the Olympic stadium), so it looks like my money will be going further than usual. :D Already I've ordered an Up wristband (activity / fitness tracker) for hubby today. I actually ordered it yesterday for £80 (reduced from £124) and spotted it today for £50, so cancelled my original order. Well chuffed with that price! I've also ordered personalised dressing gowns for the boys and my newest niece who was born this morning! :) They called her Minnie. I'm wondering if she's going to be bigger than Sebbie :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Thanksgiving! Sounds like a nice relaxing and easy holiday you had Hands. Can't believe how fast the move is coming up. Do you feel ready? Does Dex seem to understand moving? 

Nic - I had no clue that they did Black Friday sales in the UK. I figured it was an American thing. Sounds like you got a great deal there Nic. I haven't bought a single thing. Prolly won't be getting out today. I agree with Bex about the block feeding - I still have a bit of oversupply and overactive letdown but it regulating a bit better but still not great. They always say don't quit on a bad day. She only eats for about 10-15 minutes. Sometimes I barely get 10 minutes out of her because she can get so much so fast. I totally get about the routine with two of them. Glad he is a good sleeper. That sure helps. Congrats on the new niece. Such a cute name! I love it!

Bex - Any new news?

Do all you guys kids understand the whole Santa thing? I am wondering if Kellan will understand next year. 

AFM, things are going. Kennedy has her bad days and good days. She has vomited full feeds 2x this week. I can tell she's getting bigger despite it - her cheeks are huge - she looks like a little cabbage patch kid. The reflux is pretty rough though. She gets weighed today so I will try to pop in to let you guys know what she weighs currently. Her sleep is ok. Some nights she can go as long as 5 hrs but then we have nights like last night where we barely get 3 hrs and then it will take 2 hrs to get her back down. I think I got about 3.5hrs of sleep last night if I was lucky. 
Kellan is getting a bit better with the baby. He likes to get into trouble alot lately. I am pretty sure it is for attention because of the new baby. Any tips on discipline? He laughs at "no". He's getting in his molars.
I went to my 6 week PP appt on Wednesday. I have been having alot of hard days with all the changes and transitions. I cry alot. I got a referral from Dr to talk to a therapist about everything. I just am having a hard time coping with the 2u2, not going back to work, not having family to help, Kennedy's reflux and just life in general. I am hoping talking to her will help. However, I am in the middle of switching insurance to hubby's as Monday is technically my last day so my insurance ends. So I have to wait til I am on there to go. I am really wanting to go soon. Things have just been so tough for me.

Some quick photos:

Edited to add: she weighs 9.1pds. Not too shabby!!
 



Attached Files:







flamingo.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2









Cheeks.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## InHisHands

beautiful pictures snow! Some of the issues you are dealing with sounds like me with Dexter. All I can say is hang in there, count the hours and days because eventually it all gets better around 8 months. -- sleeping through the night, reflux starts to go away, etc.

Dexter understands his stuff will go in a truck.. but I don't think he fully understands. We have watched toy story and showed him moving books.

I don't feel ready for the move at all. The packers get here in 10 days. EEK! A little bit sad saying bye to all my friends here. I really don't want to...


As far as discipline goes. Time out work for some kids. Spankings work for others. Redirection, taking items away, and etc. Whatever you choose, just be consistent with it. Try to spend some extra time with him when you can. Do an art project or something he enjoys together.

I know for us... we never tell dexter beforehand... and it's no every time... but when he's been good... we take out to do something fun and we tell him since you've been so good today we would like to take you to.....

.... this afternoon we took him to a movie since he was good all morning during shopping. We bought about 90 dollars in clothes, some batteries, and toy.. nothing special.... but all good deals.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hey. No news here...just ploughing on getting ready for Christmas really! Bought our tree on saturday which is the earliest weve ever done it but not actually put it up yet. Its more because I am away the coming weekend.....going for a weekend in london with my mum and sisters including going to see Miss Saigon which I am very excited about! 

I admit I gave no idea what im doing with discipline! Elliot's not too bad generally but he can kick off when he doesn't want to do something. Normally getting dressed at the moment! I tend to leave him on his own for a couple of minutes then keep coming back to him until he calms down. Can't say it works great though!


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter has a strong willed personality and exhibits a strong urge to be independent. We have all sorts of issues with it. 

- Like I can't go to the bathroom without him trying to sneak out of the house to go to the park that is a block away. He is even now making sure he doesn't let the door latch so I can't hear the door shut.

He isn't a bad kid, but he won't listen when we tell him he can't do things for his own safety.

- Another example, he climbed on top of the kitchen counter, to stand up to get a plate down from the cabinet, and then proceeded to put bread (ripping a hole in my bread bag... :/) in the toaster.

- Last example: He will take off his own clothes and start his bath water at will. Let me not go into all the dangers of that!

I'm constantly having to watch him. Telling him that he can't do something and why it is dangerous doesn't help. I wouldn't classify my child as a bad kid, but he likes to test the boundaries and he has "little big man" syndrome lol

Siting in a chair or standing in the corner type of time outs don't work on him. 

Sometimes redirecting helps and I use that when I can. 

Telling him other ways to get what he wants that are more safe (like asking mommy to come to the park, bathtub, kitchen, etc with him).

Sometimes rewards or punishments work. Like I said I don't tell him before hand (so it doesn't become something expected), but if he is having a good listening day we do something special and we tell him why. Other times when he isn't listening thus throwing toys or something.. we take something away.

There are times I get so frustrated and upset, that I do send him to bed (Which is like a time out for him). He has his stuffed animals and he has books on his headboard that he can reach from his bed if he isn't tired. I calm myself down, I let him try to regroup for 10-20 minutes... and then if he is still awake I go in and talk to him.


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning ladies! Its the weekend yay! 

Ive got a super exciting weekend planned for a change! I'm on the train on the london as a type where I'm meeting my mum and sisters for a Christmassy weekend! We are going to the winter wonderland at hyde park then going for dinner at a moroccan place we went o my hen do. Then tonight we are going to see Miss Saigon. Super excited. Were all staying at my sister's flat then Christmas shopping tomorrow. Not sure where exactly, my sis will decide. 

So im leaving the boys home alone together for a full weekend! Wonder what they will get up to without me...I think neil was thinking about taking elliot to the german market in Birmingham.


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh and on top of all this im trying not to think about the fact my period is due some point in the next few days. Despite knowing the problems we're facing!


----------



## InHisHands

Sounds like a busy, but wonderful weekend bex. Enjoy your family and the shopping! Let us know what you get.

Fingers crossed for a BFP


----------



## NotNic

Oh Bex sounds like you're having a wonderful weekend. A proper girlie one! I hear Saigon is brilliant. Hope you enjoyed it. Good luck too for a Christmas bfp. How fab would that be?

So Sebbie has been sick. We are coming out the other side of it but he has had croup and feels a little sorry for himself. Finlay I think is starting to push s little for more attention . luckily though ohs last day at work was Friday. He has been made redundant but has a job offer on the table and one more role he is waiting to hear from, so should start something in January. We are concentrating on chores next week and then we are onto Christmas fun time :D

Snow sorry to hear you are finding things tough. How was this week for you?

Hands sound like dex keeps you on your toes! Finlay has very selective hearing and that's tough enough!


----------



## Srbjbex

Well AF for me as expected. But hey ho its nearly Christmas!!!! Had a lovely girly weekend in the big smoke. 

Sorry to hear sebbie has been poorly. Hope he is feeling better now! 

X


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about AF bex. Sounds like you had a great girls weekend away!!

Nic - hope Sebastian is feeling better. Good news about hubby. I bet it's great having him home to help. How's BFing going? 

Hands - thanks soich for the advice! God knows I need it! 

Kennedy had her 2 mo shots yesterday and is running a fever. Just gave her some Tylenol to bring it down. It was 101.5. She weighed in at 9pds 10oz and was 21.75" she's smiling a good bit now. She has one of her daddy's dimples. :) her sleep still stinks. She's SO SO different than Kellan. He was such an easy going baby. She's very high maintenance!! Kellan got some shots too. Dr wants us to bring him back in 2 months if he doesn't start getting more words soon. :( 

I'm doing ok. Tim has 2 weeks off for the holidays so I'm just tiring my best to get to next week. We've done a tiny bit of Xmas shopping but not much this year. 

Nothing else really new. Just so busy. I miss relaxing time.


----------



## NotNic

Ah Snow I really feel for you. Sebastian is a fairly standard baby but he is a dream model in comparison to Finlay! It really makes me appreciate how tough it is with a baby with colic and reflux. In my limited experience as well, it does set you up for an easier time with it when they are toddlers, so things will balance out then I promise.

I'm still breastfeeding. I was still engorged up until the beginning of last week but that has eased off, however I still get hard boobs if a feeds delayed or he doesn't eat that much. I am going to start introducing a bottle for the mid afternoon feed to make things easier for me to be out for the day or for oh to have him. Plus I don't want to miss out on Christmas dinner because we are feeding :) Sebbie also still has his cough. We went to the health visitor yesterday and they thought we should go back to the drs again and keep pestering them. We went today and we have antibiotics now. Sebbie weighs a bit more than Kennedy - 9lbs 12 which is pretty good considering he has been ill but puts him on the 9th percentile so pretty tiny really :) 

While we were at the health visitors Finlay had his 2yr check - its mostly a developmental check but they also do his height and weight. Developmentally they are very happy with him. By 2.5 (his age now) they expect him to complete a number of tasks (all which he can do) such as do circular scribbles, have 50 words, climb onto furniture, point out detailed items in books, spoon feed himself etc. The majority of them aren't academic so its more reassuring. He was also weighed and measured and at his height he's only 9th percentile too.

Hope your night is restful snow xx


----------



## InHisHands

hey girls. movers came and took our things away today. We have a few more days here before hitting the road.

Snow- I feel for you. it isn't easy, but hang in there.... like nic said... it prepares you for the terrible 2's.

Bex - so envious of your weekend! Sorry to hear a bout AF.

Nic - Glad sebbie is easier and Finlay checks out. Dex isn't into academic things right now which worries me since his best friend who is Finlay's age knows all his colors, shapes, can count to 14, and knows half the alphabet. Makes me worried!

My baby must be huge ... 70th percentile for weight and 60th for height. 31lbs/14kg and 36in/92cm


----------



## NotNic

Hands Finlay is still 75th for weight, and a tiny bit heavier than Dex. We have been having issues with his eating for a while. He eats lots of different things but not much of it. He is permanently constipated which we think contributes to it. He's now on laxatives and I'm hoping that he starts growing soon. He's definitely starting to eat meals again which is nice to see. I'm going to get him re-measured in 2 months as last year he grew loads after Christmas, and with the food issue improving I'm hoping that helps. Of those things your friend can do Finlay only knows his colours and can count to 14. He has just learnt to recognise numbers 1-3 and sings the alphabet song but it doesn't mean anything. He doesn't know what the letters are. That said he scores highly on academic things at nursery, so I don't think your friends child is standard at all.

Good luck with the move Hands. Xx


----------



## InHisHands

She doesn't brag about, but during play dates her son will run up to Dexter's bag and points to the X in his name and says "That's an X" .... Dexter needs to catch up ... hahahaha

He knows orange, green, red, and white

He calls blue and yellow brown

He doesn't know purple, brown, or black yet

He can count to 3

He knows the shape of a circle.


----------



## NotNic

He'll get there Hands. Here in the UK all children up to the age of 5 follow something they call the Early Years Framework. If you look at this link you'll see that pretty much all the things your friend's son can do is advanced for their age https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ent_data/file/237249/Early_Years_Outcomes.pdf


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks Nic... that helps a lot

Looks like language and math are areas that dexter needs the most help with ... he isn't delayed... but on the 22mo to 36 month... he has half or less of the things "required" ... but he also has 6 more months to get them.


The rest of the items dexter has either mastered all the 22 to 36 month items or has gone beyond.

It just appears that math and language stuff isn't a strong suit and that his brain hasn't developed rapidly in those areas just yet... but it was nice to see all the other areas that he has excelled in.

I didn't realize for example that him explaining and talking about past events from 6mo .. to even a year ago was a higher achievement than his age range.

I can't believe we hit the road in 4 more days!


----------



## snowflakes120

Safe travels Hands. Check in when you can so we know you made it OK. Thinking about you. 

Nic - That attachment was great. I bookmarked it. Glad to hear you got antibiotics for Sebby. I hope it clears everything up soon. I can honestly say that my supply has completely regulated. I am even a little bit worried tonight. She just didn't seem 100% satisfied after our last feed and even ate both sides. I don't know. So maybe yours will regulate soon. Are you doing the block feeding? I really think that helps. I need to get a move on on the bottle feeding thing. We haven't tried at all. Can you explain what you are doing? I really have no idea. As in, are you pumping and then feeding him the bottle right after. Like replacing the feed? Or are you pumping at the same time everyday and feeding a bottle at some time during the day or next day? I'm pretty confused on it and that's why I haven't done it. I'm worried if I pump then I won't have enough milk for her next feed. I don't know. 

We had a super rough week. I had a very emotionally hard day on Friday - hubby came home early to help me a bit. I am going to call to see if I am on insurance tomorrow, I really need to go and talk to someone. 

I never gave Kellans stats. He dropped percentiles for weight a good bit. He didn't gain weight from his 15 month appt. He's been more picky lately and hasn't eaten much - I think his teeth are bothering him and he might just be dealing with the new baby and all by not eating well. He weighed a little bit over 23pds and that was in the 15th or so percentile. His height was 33.5" and that was in the 80th, I think. I can't remember. He's a bean pole. 

Kennedy is doing OK. She hates her tummy time. So she screams doing that all the time. Kellan loved it. So crazy how different they are. He was rolling over at this time. She is so not even close at all. I was up with her from 11:30 to 3 last night. I am exhausted today. The dairy free thing is going ok. It still sucks but I am totally used to it now. She's inbetween sized and its driving me nuts. Some 3mo she's swimming in and some fit. Same with the NB stuff. We finally found a paci she likes yesterday so that helps with her crying a tiny bit. She gagged on a bunch of them. So I also worried she's going to gag on a bottle when we try. 

Trying to get ready for Christmas. My parents are driving down and staying at a hotel so that will nice for us have our space. Plus, I am sure they don't want to listen to Kennedy scream all night. My grandparents and uncle are coming over for dinner. We are doing a very non - tradition dinner as I don't feel like cooking. Tim is making his family's spaghetti sauce and meatball recipe. 

We went to our friends for their annual ugly Christmas sweater party last night. It was fun and nice to get out. I felt guilty and selfish after though for taking the kids out late and getting them off schedule. Also, found out 2 friends are due in June.


----------



## InHisHands

if you need to talk to us snow, we are always here. The first year with Dexter was the hardest of my life. I resented him, was sleep deprived, and I don't think I started to create an actual bond with him till he was about 11mo old.

I didn't feel like I could handle/take care of him and I was all over the map. Thinking back I probably had PPD.... but it took my hubby about a year to bond with our son as well.

I kept thinking, "Whats wrong with me?" Every other mother seems to be bonding with their child but me. My child hates me and I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw snow. Hang on in there. I remember how physically and emotionally hard the first three months were...like you are just existing in a thick fog and one day it will lift and things will feel clearer and easier. Even though it does feel like it. Wish you didn't live so far!!

Hands - glad you found the EYFS useful. They follow it at elliot's nursery and the write in this daily diary what he has been doing each day and how that matches against the framework.Elliot is advanced in maths (we're now onto comfortably being able to do 30 piece puzzles - must be what you get with 2 accountants for parents) but I really like the way the category boundaries overlap to show that development is gradual and not necessarily linear! 

I hope all the move goes swimmingly for you. Will be thinking of you and will be waiting to hear an update when you get there!

Nic - glad to hear the engorgement has calmed down. I think you are coping amazingly well! What are your plans for Christmas. Will you have lots of friends and family to help out? 

AFM we are just gearing up for the next round of BDing...ugh. bless OH he is doing everything the can to try and keep his babymakers cool! We think the reason for the change in fertility is due to the fact neil now has a long commute. Since we had E, he has a new job so commutes to milton keynes so is in the car for 2.5 hrs everyday. Dr said that would be significant factor in sperm count plummeting. He is at 4 million...normal is 15million. I feel like we are fighting a losing battle.


----------



## NotNic

Snow - at the moment now my supply has settled down a bit I'm swapping out feeds and using formula, so that I'm very slowly increasing the time between each bf, mimicking what happens when they naturally begin to go longer with feeds. I have expressed, but as I'm trying to swap to combi feeding rather than just try a bottle, I'm preferring not to do that for now. With Finlay I found pumping at the same time worked well for me. I'd express both sides before bed and then use the milk the following day at the same feed (usually lunchtime) or keep it for the time he kicks off and we need food fast. However he was already used to the bottle by then as we had to express and use the milk straight away when he was a newborn. I would suggest choosing a particular feed (one when she wont be starving but will eat) and express for that one feed and give her the bottle straight away and see how she gets on. Once she's used to the bottles you can swap to picking a time to express which suits you both and usung the milk another time. Expressing for one feed a day won't damage your supply as your body will get used to requiring milk at that additional time. Choosing a time where they used to bf and have naturally dropped a feed might work for you.

Don't worry about her not liking tummy time. Finlay hated it with a passion. The pressure is too much on their windy tummies so its painful. I see so many similarities in the way Kennedy is to how Finlay was. We found his symptoms improved once he went on the bottle. We used a slow teat and could manage the speed and quantity of milk which helped the way he ate. Avent natural bottles worked for us. Some of the other anti colic bottles has teats that were too big and made him gag.


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter hated tummy time too.... but he was walking at 9 mo... so don't worry about it Snow... she will hit all her developmental milestones with or without lots of tummy time. She reminds me of Dex too.

Cheap Walmart bottles seemed to work best with Dexter. I know that seems weird that the 99cent bottle worked best.. but that is what he preferred and so that is what we used.


----------



## NotNic

Actually while Finlay wasn't an early walker, he hit all his physical milestones bang on schedule. He's also much better at things like kicking and catching than his peers.


----------



## Srbjbex

Christmas Eve ladies! Hope you are ready to go for the big day. I've a load of family stuff over the next week or so between here and York so wont have loads of time to post but will be checking in...especially to get updates from you Hands and your move x


----------



## Srbjbex

Merry Christmas! !!!


----------



## NotNic

Merry Christmas everyone! xx Hope you all had wonderful holidays. Hands have you landed yet?

We had a great but exhausting Christmas. Could sleep a week to recover and we still have presents to open! The boys have been spoilt!

Here's them on Christmas Eve! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NotNic

I have NO idea why that's upside down!


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls.... we have indeed "landed" after 29hours of drive time. Arrived today at 2pm. Sore, Tired, and STRESSED!!!!!!!! .. .but we are here safe.

Had a great time at the great wolf lodge and the Atlanta aquarium.

The week with the In laws on the other hand... well let's just say I don't care to see any of them again....

In the next 3 days we will in process hubby into his new place of work and move into our new house. So you might not hear from me again for a few more days.

Hope you all had a great Christmas!!!! Missed being on here.


----------



## snowflakes120

Merry belated Christmas!! Hope Santa brought you all everything and more!!

Hooray for getting in safely hands! Did you go to great wolf lodge here?! I would have loved to meet up!

Cute pic Nic! Handsome boys! 

Kennedy is 10pds13oz today. Getting up there. We have another weight check in 2 weeks and I'm hoping that will the end of them. 

We put a down deposit on our family vacation for 2015. I'm so excited. We are going to Destin, FL in September. My parents owned a condo and went every year growing up. Haven't gone in nearly 10 years. I have always dreamed of doing the same for my children. So my childhood vacation tradition will be passed onto them.


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy new year everyone!!! I wish you all a healthy and happy 2015. Today we went to the beach to blow all the cobwebs away plus had fish and chips and a go in the amusements &#128522;

Hands - great to hear that you survived the mega drive! I can't even comprehend a drive that big. Are you moved into your new home now?

Snow - super exciting news about your holiday. I love having something lined up to look forward too. And great that it is such a special and memorable place for you too.

Nic - glad you had a lovely Christmas. Elliot was truly spoilt too. In fact he now has so much stuff it inspired us to go to ikea and sort out some proper storage for the playroom. 

Tomorrow elliot goes back to nursery but neil and I are both off so feel a bit bad sending him but we will pay regardless and will be nice to have a day together.


----------



## NotNic

Bex - we sent Finlay to nursery too on Friday! Needed the day to clear Christmas Decs! We still have our bannister garlands and lights up, but everything else has gone. Loving your storage. I swear we have spent all of December sorting stuff out. 3 bin bags of clothes for charity from me alone! Next Christmas can santa get me a new house please?!

Not much new here. I'm now combi feeding - mostly because a bottle gives he more time. I still have lots of milk. I can express 4oz from one breast in less than 10mins. Sebbie weighs 11,7. He is 26th for weight and 50th for height - where he should be based on birth figures. He is such a lovely baby. We flap a bit when he's fussy as its not like him! 

At the moment I'm trying to work out whether I need to go back to work. I still need to earn, but doing what I'm not sure. Snow - will you return to working elsewhere?


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - we did go to the great wolf lodge and Dexter had a blast... but it was the one in Dallas. If we end up going to the one in NC while being stationed here, i'll let you know so we can plan something.

My SIL just rented a beach house in Destin for Christmas! Her FB page looks fun!

So ... we got the house. It wasn't cleaned beforehand... disgusting but there was no time to clean it before our stuff came. We are almost unpacked. Only a few things broken. Tomorrow I plan on cleaning! it is so gross.... lol

Dexter hates his new room. He won't go a night without crawling into bed with us. We are fighting to get him to sleep by himself again.

We had a good Christmas... but I miss Arizona.

Bex any more updates? Did you have a nice day with neil?

Nic - Did Finlay get into unwrapping gifts this year?


----------



## Srbjbex

No news here other than AF arrived a few days ago which was not a very nice start to the year. Was down for a couple of days as usual but perking back up a bit more now. Not help that a lot of my friends had their #2 babies over the last couple of months so lots of cute newborns around!


----------



## InHisHands

I enrolled Dexter into a preschool. he starts next week. I wasn't really looking for this opportunity to happen ... it sort of just fell into my lap. But there is a program here who starts preschool at 2, and by 4 the kids are reading! I didn't think Dexter would qualify.. but he did.. too excited for words.

I will let you all know how he settles.... but he visited the place Thursday and he absolutely loved it. He kept smiling.


----------



## Srbjbex

Ooo how exciting Hands. Wjat a great opportunity for Dexter! How often will he go? Will be really good for you too to have some time to yourself.


----------



## InHisHands

For the 2 year olds... its just twice a week for 4hours each day. I'm so excited about it and hope it works out.


----------



## InHisHands

Well... first day of school went well. I asked Dexter what he did and he said "I made a friend!" Then later he told me... "T says shhhhh" 

In the school the kids have to put their finger over their lips and say shhhh softly when going down the hall. It was so cute that he realizes the adult in the room has a title/name and is trying to pronounce it.


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news about the preschool Hands. Glad dex loved it! 

Bummer about AF bex.

Nothing new here. Struggling a bit with getting Kennedy down for naps. She only wants to sleep in me. Trying to get that sorted out as I'm super frustrated with it. I think we hit the 3 mo spurt last week bc the nights were horrible. One night I gpt 3 hrs and that was it. Last night was better so I hope we're on the other side. Kennedy weighed 11pds8oz today. And rolled over last week. ;) Kellan is talking more and picking up more words and sounds. 

Nic - I won't be going back to work til both kids are in school full time so that won't be for another few years. 

Nothing else really new. The days are long! Sick of the crummy weather and can't wait for Spring!


----------



## InHisHands

Crummy weather is right! Oh my goodness... this isn't for me snow! out of the past 15 days... it has rained 11 days and was only sunny for 2. I'm so sick of it. I want my sunny dry weather back!!!!


----------



## NotNic

I'm super impressed Snow that Kennedy rolled! Sebbie is already pretty strong. I think he will sit up sooner than Finlay did as he's already trying it. I don't think he'll roll as early though. We're about the growth spurt stage here too. For the last week we've had rubbish nights. They've mildly improved but I'm still awake 2-3 times from 2am. For Christmas I got OH an UP wristband and one of the things it does is track your sleep. Bare in mind he doesn't get up for night feeds or nappies, he only had two hours of deep sleep last night. I wish I got myself one now to see how I measure up!

Hands brilliant news on Dex's first day. Sounds like it went really well. It also sounds like his speech has come on since the last time you updated us. 

Bex - sorry to hear about AF. What's next for you guys? Will oh go back for follow up tests?


----------



## Srbjbex

We are still waiting for our referral to the fertility clinic to come through. Was hoping it would come through by now but not yet :( Either way they would retest OH until 3 months after first test, so I suppose as long as our referral comes through in that time frame then that's ok. OH has been trying quite hard to boost sperm count too so it will be good to have a retest to see if it has made any difference at all. He's been wearing these 'cooling patches' on his commute bless him as we think that is the main cause.

So just waiting to OV for this month, should be around this weekend...here we go again hey!


----------



## InHisHands

Go team Bex!!!!

Snow - Kennedy sounds like she didn't need that tummy time afterall! Go girl! Let the feistiness out!

Nic - I wouldn't dare by an UP for you! lol It will just compound the lack of sleep that you are already feeling. 

Dexter did hit a language spurt while we were in the mist of traveling. All the sudden he started with 10 to 15 new words a day and started forming sentences. - Another reason why I think starting school is critical right now... his brain is so active. He told me yesterday "I need a quarter." Then pointed to one of those machines that have candy. "Coin and turn." My mouth just about dropped.


----------



## Srbjbex

Haha, that's so funny - isn't it funny how they learn certain phrases. Deter obviously though that's a key one!

Forgot to say as well, we are fully potty training Elliot - he's had no nappies (except for sleep) since the start of the weekend. He's doing so well bless him. He has accidents, but less and less each day, and yesterday really was a breakthrough when each time he let me know he needed a wee. Even when we were out at the supermarket. Super proud of how well and how quickly he has cottoned onto it. Big test tomorrow will be at nursery. I imagine its much harder to let an adult know he needs a wee when he's playing a room full of children!


----------



## InHisHands

way to go Elliot! Jeepers we are so not on the potty scene yet! Dexter can pee and fart on the toilet. He can pee standing up or sitting down... and he does so when he thinks he needs to... but if we even simply suggest such a thing its a battle... he just isn't emotionally ready yet.

One of these days.... it will click. I hope.


----------



## InHisHands

Here are some updated pictures of Dex.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw lovely pics hands! 

We had our fertility appointment finally come through. Not too long to wait. ..Thursday 29th. This initial appointment is just with the fertility nurse and will be talk through what happens /next steps etc and hopefully arranging more testing. Definitely another SA for OH and maybe a HSG for me.


----------



## InHisHands

Just wanted to check in with you ladies and see how everyone is doing.

Dexter is doing well. Today he came into the kitchen while I was making supper and looked at the counter and said... "There's three." and he was right! I had three cans of sauce sitting on the counter. My boy counted all by himself. So proud. Preschool and him are a good match... learning or no learning... he loves it there.


----------



## NotNic

Hi all.

Bex - that's not long to wait at all. With a bit of luck your tests can be scheduled soon so you're not left waiting too long. Well done Elliot on potty training too. Sounds like he's a natural. :)

Hands - Dex is so grown up looking. Does sound like preschool is great for him. Finlay would always tell you there is 2 of anything. Doesn't understand counting at all yet :)

Snow - how are you doing? Have you started to wean Kennedy yet? I know she is still very young, but we were encouraged to wean Finlay early because of his problems. I saw your latest photo today and she had the same gorgeous cheeks Finlay had at that age. Are you still bfing?

A couple of updates here. Finlay saw a Ped Consultant last week. They have prescribed movicol to help his constipation issues and have agreed to monitor his height. I've been concerned that he hasn't been growing. He was between the 75th and 91st as a baby but measured on the 9th last month. The dr thinks he may just meant to be short, but personally I'm not sure his food issues aren't somehow related. What he did say was the constipation is giving him issues with potty training. The accidents he has are almost certainly caused by the pressure from his bowels being bunged up. 

He is also completely dummy free. We went to the dentist who confirmed what I thought - that the dummies were pushing his teeth. Finlay and I had a chat on the way home about the dentist needing to take the dummy away and that he would give us pennies for them. He seemed okay with it and he hasn't had them since. After two days he didnt ask anymore and we took him to buy a toy with the 'dummy money'. He used to winge constantly for a dummy when we tried to limit it. The only problem is he can't work out how to go to sleep without it. Last night was the first time he slept normally in 2 wks.

Sebbie is doing great. He has been grumbly recently and it turns out he has a tooth!! And its a canine! Finlay was 33 weeks older when his first came through and he had molars before that one came through!


----------



## InHisHands

Nic - a first tooth already! Wow..... go sebbie! I think its wonderful that Finlay was able to give up the dummy though the lack of sleep was probably troublesome. Hopefully he has learned to cope without one now. How has sebbie been sleeping with Finlay having issues?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls. I finally have a moment in time to write! I wish you had a FB Hands! We could just move over there and I'd make us a secret group that no one can join or see! I am on there so much more! I wish BNB had an app for the phone! I really miss you girls and our chats. I feel so out of it. But I think of y'all so often. 

How was the fertility appt Bex?How's the potty training going?

That is so awesome Hands about his counting? Are you settling into GA at all. I know you really didn't want to go. Only 49 more days til Spring!! Great new pics!

Nic - Poor Finlay and him being backed up. Great news about the dummy! We quit cold turkey for Kellan at New Years. We said it was his New Years Resolution. I doubt he understood but it went perfect. Can't believe you already have a tooth! Amazing! Are you still combi feeding? 

Kennedy is doing pretty good. Sleep is poorly though! I am still BFing - my goal for now is 6 months. I might extend it to 9 and then to 12. Just taking it day by day. We have def had our fair share of issues to push through but somehow we make it out alright. Still have yet to even try a bottle with her. Which I know we need to do soon. Or else she probably never will. Still doesn't take a paci at all. Still dairy free. Her cheeks are big like Nic said. I just love them. She's making all sorts of cute noises now. And we started her in the exersaucer this week. She loves it. Esp this little sunshine toy.

Kellan is doing ok. Learning some new words. We went to Dr. on Monday to ask his opinion. He is not really concerned. He said he would refer us to speech if we choose to. Tim and I are still deciding. We are also deciding on wheter to have him go to a mother mornings out program. He would go 3 or 4 days a week from 9-12. I am just afraid of him bringing home sicknesses. But I think he and I would really benefit from it. 

I made an appt to see a therapist about my PPD. I go next Saturday. Kinda nervous. Never been and don't know what to expect. It was becoming too hard to deal with last week. I kept thinking it would go away but it's not. Just having so many problems coping with all this change.

We have lots of visitors coming the next few weeks. I am super excited. 

We also decided that we will most likely be putting our house on the market around Easter and hopefully moving by fall. I am so excited. This house is just not cut out for a family of 4. It was a great starter home but we need to move on!

I'll try to add a photo or two here in a little bit. Gotta go get Kellan!

xoox


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - Being around other kids will be great for Kellan and his speech. I think he would enjoy it as well. I'm not a big fan of leaving preschoolers in the care of another person all day, most days (6am to 6pm)... but I do agree with giving them opportunities to explore the world with other kids and care givers for a few hours each week. Its good to have a balance.

As far as me and GA goes... we get along about as well as a warm and cold front colliding. I really dislike the East coast though I realize things are closer thus more opportunities to do things on the weekends. It's really the only thing that I can put as a pro.... well that and Dexter's school.

My con list however jammed up the printer its so long... HAHAHAHA *sighs* it's not forever and I kind of knew a head of time that it wasn't going to be a good move due to the fact that everyone who loved AZ said they hated the east coast and everyone who hated being in AZ said they would love to come back to the east coast.

I say... not everyone can live in the same place, so its probably good that I like sunshine, mountains, a mower free yard, and the freedom to see miles and miles in any direction.

You guys can keep your rain, clouds, cold weather, your skinning but tall trees that block the view, grass, humidity, crazy city layouts, allergies, and the most unfriendly people I've ever met.

I don't have a single friend here because everyone already has their group of friends  

It's a good thing I like the house we are in because i'll be spending all my free time at home. I can't even go shopping without the rudeness following. I went to go try on some clothes in my favorite department store and the lady that was waiting on me told me not to make a mess for her to clean up afterwards... EXCUSE ME? I'm a 30 year old established woman and don't need you to get after me for something I wasn't going to do anyways. RUDE .... *soap box done*


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi everyone! Thought I'd check in and let you all know how the appointment went. Generally we left feeling positive as we at least feel now we are on the system and have a plan. OH got referred for a couple of blood tests which he had done straight away and a referral was sent for a repeat SA. Assuming his results still come back low then our only real option is to go straight into IVF / ICSI. We're both ok with this as we'd talked about it before and decided it was something we wanted to go for. Only negative is that because we already have Elliot the we aren't eligible on NHS so we'll have to pay which will cost around £5k. In a way though I hope this is the answer because I understand the plan this way!

Hands - sounds like GA really doesn't agree with you. Maybe you've just met crappy people so far?! Were there any other new families like you that moved at the same time? 
So pleased that Dexter is relishing preschool. Its definitely good for them! 

Nic - amazing on the dummy well done! I am just not brave enough to have that battle!! I dont think elliot would sleep without it. But he does only have it for sleep. He has to put the dummy in his bed before he comes downstairs and dummy is not allowed downstairs. I can live with this for now! 

Pott y training has gone great. We very rarely have accidents eitger at hone or out and about. And we have pretty much now made the transition to toilet which makes it a whole lot easier. The last poece to sort is nursery...for some reason he really strugles there and had plenty of accidents. But I refuse to be beaten because for 5 days if the week he is fine! It's just at nursery! So I have lots of laundry on those days!

Snow - im glad to hear you've made an appointment. Sending loads of hugs your way, I know you are doing great!! And super exciting news about the move. I love a good house hunt, will be following your search with interest!!

Today is one of those days where I wish we all did live closer. Love to you all! X


----------



## InHisHands

Bex..... what great news.... I'm so glad that you are coming closer to an end and a peace of mind. Is IVF one of the procedures that has an increase risk of multiples?

Congrats btw to all of you who are diaper free.... I just can't seem to get Dex motivated to go. He can do it, but doesn't want to.

Was it fairly easy for you all to know when they were ready?


----------



## Srbjbex

yes Hands there is a higher risk of multiples. I think there are quite strict guidelines as to how many embryos are transferred though so I think as I'm under 35 they will only transfer up to 2, so I guess we have to be open to the fact it could be twins. OH would absolutely LOVE that - haha! 

As far as potty training goes, we thought Elliot was ready as he always announced when he was going to have a poo and would take himself off into a corner. Often after a nappy change he would say 'done another wee wee' so he just seemed very aware. My only advice would be to go cold turkey with it if you can. Pick 3 days in a row, have him only in pants and let him have accidents. If at the end of 3 days there's zero improvement then back in nappies for a few more months then try again. I don't really see the point of pull ups as they are no different to nappies really.


----------



## NotNic

Completely agree with Bex on pull ups. We took a week off and did naked bottom for a day and then added pants, then trousers over a few days. By the end of the week we realised he wasn't ready to do it full time because he couldn't warn us more than 30secs beforehand that he needed to go. That was when he was 21mths tho, so speech might have been a factor. We didnt abandon it all together though. We decided to stick with pants at home with nappies at naps and when we left the house. We gave it a couple more months of just encouraging him to go on the potty at home, before having him nappy free at my mums and then starting at nursery when he was 23mths. It really began to click over the summer, though he kep having accidents at nursery. For the last two months though he hasn't had an accident at nursery. Occasionally he has tiny drops in his pants where he's managed to stop himself, but I have him in pants all day now. Poos are more tricky because of his constipation issues but we allow him to ask for a nappy to do his business which has helped. For us training has been very slow but it worked :)


----------



## InHisHands

we don't plan on using pull ups for potty training though we have used them to help him to learn how to pull up and down his pants. He needs a lot of practice with it. For some reason he still can't seem to dress himself ... though he can take things off.

We bought gerber cloth training pants. He willstill feel the wetness but it will catch a dibble so I don't have to change his pants as well when hes ready to be trained. 

Right now he still won't tellus when he needs to pee or poop. he hates his diaper being changed but also refuses to go potty.


----------



## NotNic

Could you skip the potty Hands and go straight to using the toilet? Finlay can undress and dress himself but is quite happy to run around half naked so I tend to help him. The other thing that you could try is sit him on the toilet or potty at set time of the day - before bath, first thing in the morning, after meals and ask him to try. Finlay often says he doesn't want to wee / poo but is more happy to try. I also phrase it - do you need to or do you have wee in your tummy to come out? TV is also a great distraction.


----------



## InHisHands

we have never used a port a pot... the potty has always been the toilet. *shrugs*

We do ask him to pee in the potty/toilet after bath every night. Sometimes he does, sometimes he doesn't.

About once a month Dexter will ask to use a pull up. I told him he can only wear pull ups if he tries to go potty on the toilet while wearing them because they don't hold much. He agrees and usually will stay dry and willing to go potty until the first poop of the day around 10am. Then the fight is back on. He doesn't want to go potty, and he does not want me to change his diaper.

Refuses to put another pull up on and he reverts back to just wanting diapers and for you to never change him. He pitches the biggest fits about it too... trying to kick you while you change his diaper and arching his back and screaming and frailing about. It's every diaper change and its worse if someone else tries to do it other than mom.

I know physically his body is ready. While in a pull up we can go an hour-hour and a half between potty times and he stays completely dry. He just doesn't seem emotionally ready yet. *shrugs* rather frustrating.


----------



## NotNic

As his language improves, you might find his interest increases Hands. Refusing to use a toilet is any area he has control over. 

Snow - sorry to answer your question, yes I'm still combi-feeding but I'm almost done. I'm down to just bfing him through the night now. I stopped the pre-bed feed a week ago as he kept being too tired to feed properly and we ended up skipping a few. I've got mixed emotions about giving up. I really resented breastfeeding and not getting my body back when Finlay was this age. Sebbie is a much better feeder and we have lovely, snuggly feeds most of the time but I don't want to keep feeding and get to the same place again. I'm sad that each feed might be the last but equally I know extended feeding isn't for me. I know this is for selfish reasons and my family isn't especially supportive of bfing, which doesn't help when I'm swaying between stopping and continuing.

How are things for you? What's toughest right now?

Bex - thank you for the update on your appt. Im excited to hear what they say.

Hands - meant to say as well don't worry about ranting about your move. I suspect I probably would be more of an east coast girl. :) The amount of space you describe from your old home terrifies me! Where I live now we are 10mins drive and we are in the countryside - acres of fields and farmland. My OH loves it and dreams of living in a countryside hamlet or village and I have to remind him who he's married to! :) It's so very hard to adjust when you move somewhere so very different. I found the people very difficult to get used to, but in time Ive got there. Children are great for helping you to make friends. In addition to our NCT friends I've made a few through classes we've gone to and from Finlay's nursery. I did get awfully homesick even though I'm only an hour away. When you are lonely and the environment is so different to what you're used to, it's tough. Xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Morning all. How are we all doing? I don't have anything particularly exciting to report but thought I'd check in as I miss you guys! 

OHs S repeat SA date came through as 5 March so a while a away but ok s its clear of fertile time and we will have had another cycle by then. Plus on the 11 March we have booked an appointment at the BMI Priory (local private hospital) just to find out a bit more about it / costs / timings etc so hopefully plan to get the ball rolling asap as soon as we get results back.


----------



## snowflakes120

HI girls! I miss everyone too. :(

Bex - IVF is on the way I see. FX for a good repeat SA early March. And for more info too.

Nic - Hows the constipation going for Mr. Finlay with the medicine? I don't think you are being selfish at all, you are doing whats best for BOTH you and him. I give you props for going as long as you did without much support.

Hands - Sorry your having a hard time adjusting. I hope once spring and summer roll around you will get more into a groove.

AFM, We got referred for Kellan to get an early intervention evaluation. It will be done on March 4th and we have an assessment on March 11. They will be here for both speech and fine motor as that is what we are concerned with most. He is saying more these days. 

I saw a therapist on Saturday for my PPD. I really liked her and will be going weekly. I hope it will help. Things have been so rough. She recommended some books so I ordered them yesterday and hope they will help as well. 

Kennedy was 12lb 10oz and 23.25" at her 4 month appt. She's getting bigger. She is losing that newborn look to her and her facial features are becoming more defined. She has the most beautiful blue eyes. I pray they stay. I have brown and Tim has Hazel. But our siblings and fathers have blue so they are coming along the lines. We tried a bottle for the first time the other day. Total and udder fail. She ended up gagging and throwing up even though she refused to even take A SIP! We need to work on that some more. 

My mom flew in today to visit for a few days. It is so nice to have some help!! My best friend is driving from NJ at the end of the month and I'm so excited to see her. She is pregnant with her 2nd and is due end of September. 

We will be going back to Buffalo in Early May for Kennedy's Baptism. I am excited to go home but worried about the 12 hour drive. I think we are going to stay overnight half way. 

OK. Kennedy is squawking for some milk so I best be on my way. xoxo


----------



## snowflakes120

Pancake day on Tuesday!! We will be celebrating across the pond!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - looks like you have lots of lovely things to look forward to over the next few weeks. I'm really glad you r therapy appointment went well too , that's important!! And yes you are right pancake day on Tuesday, hehe brilliant! !! 

I'm looking forward to Tuesday as I don't work Tuesdays so I can have pancakes all day then I am going to see 50 shades of grey in the evening with my friend. I haven't read the books but I've been swept up in the hype and to be honest 2 hours looking at Jamie Dornan can't be bad even if the film itself is rubbish!


----------



## Srbjbex

So I can confirm that Jamie Dornan lived up to my expectations! Whilst some of the dialogue pretty cringey its actually not a bad film and I enjoyed it. 

Hands - hope everything is ok with you...you've been quiet for a while. All ok?


----------



## InHisHands

Yeah, everything is alright. Dex wanted to wear underwear today. Had one accident and asked for diapers when he wanted to poop. Not bad but I doubt that he'll ask to do it again. I'm just letting him lead on this one.

I haven't posted much because I'm just in a negative mood and don't want to put it off on others.

How is everyone else doing? I'm so ready for warmer weather.


----------



## Srbjbex

OK, well I'm glad to hear that everything is ok, even if generally you are feeling a bit down. Is there something you could do while Dex is at pre-school - like join a gym or start a new hobby? Something to help you to feel like you again?


----------



## InHisHands

I clean house one of the days and the other day I do have some ME time to do hobbies and etc and have been.

Last night hubby and his group at work got approached. They are asking for 9 volunteers to leave here to an unknown location (based on needs). Hubby is going to volunteer. Not sure if 9 have already done so or not... but hubby told me he is going to go for it since I hate it here so much. Hopefully this wont ruin his career. I'm sitting on edge here because I know there won't be any immediate answers... but im anxious to know if he will be accepted and where we will be going and when.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh glad the film was decent Bex.

Hands, I hope you are one of the 9. I hate to hear that you are so unhappy. We are here to "listen" anytime.

We found our dream house this past weekend. We just have to find out what hubby's bonus and raise/possible promotion will amount to. He got an amazing yearly review so we are hoping for a good bit.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands I hope your OH gets it too...would germany still be an option? Any idea in timescales as to when you'd find out? And as snow said. ..Don't ever feel you can't vent on here, we've all done it!

Snow - exciting house news! I love house news! Has it been for sale for a while? Or do you think it will get snapped up quickly?


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone! Belated Pancake Day wishes! :D

Hands - we're not fair weathered friends. We are here for good and bad. :hugs: I can't see how volunteering would be detrimental to OH's career. Surely his willingness is an asset to the army? Hoping all works out well for you. Xx 

Great news about finding somewhere you love Snow. Fx the numbers add up. I love house hunting. I've started to watch too many house programs again and it makes me fidgety. Our mortgage statement is in though and we aren't moving anywhere yet! Haha!

Bex - glad you had a good time. I think Jamie is beautiful but I can't face the idea of 50 shades. I guess I'm more of a prude and I don't want them ruining him for me! :)

This week we had another HV check up. All is well with Sebbie. We passed with flying colours. He weighs 14,8 and we've been given the green light to wean if we want but she thinks he might do well on baby led weaning instead, so if I want to hold off awhile we could try that. Bex was Elliot fully BLW? I don't think he's ready yet, though he can sit up for several seconds. I might give it a few more weeks then see how we are. He also started rolling this week. Finlay loves it and keeps asking if we can get Sebbie to 'do the rolling'.

Finlay's medicine also seems to be helping. Twice he has had a bm in the potty this week. He's probably done less then 10 in the last 6mths! We've also got a referral letter for his height tracking so an appt should be through soon.

Bex - what's next for you at the clinic?

Snow - how are you feeling? When is your next appointment? 

Hands - what hobbies do you get up too?


----------



## InHisHands

Snow - fingers crossed! Dream homes are always very exciting! I love HGTV!

Bex - was the movie too graphic?

Nic - Does Finlay ever give sebbie hugs and kisses?

Update on hubby: he wasn't accepted. Too many others who have been here longer volunteered. .... and yes Germany was one of the options, and so was my beloved AZ!!!!! BOO HOOO :( So depressing.

I have a few favorite past times:

Watching TV series all the way through from ep1 to last. Right now I'm on season 3 of full house.

Designing different floor plans and interior design patterns

Shopping for clothes and toys. Selling and buying things on Craigslist. I love scalping for a good deal.

Writing. Drama skits and I have a novel I have written, though I haven't ever turned it in. I keep making corrections to it every year instead ... lol


Dexter is in pull ups again. It's been about 6mo since I took him out of pull ups. He did his first poop yesterday in the toilet... but then he had 4 more in the pull up. He goes to the potty 1 time every hour as I tell him too, but he still pees in the pull up between times.

I suppose its good that he wants to pee in the potty and wear pull ups, but Im not sure if he is ready yet since he doesn't go by himself or tells me yet. The only reason why im trying pull ups again is because he told me "I don't need this" and grabbed the fresh diaper I put on him, took it off, and threw it in the trash, and grapped a pair of underwear instead two days ago.

He still seems to like the idea of a pull up, but im so tired of telling him to go potty all the time and if I don't tell him, he won't choose to go for pete sakes!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - you've written a novel!!! How exciting!! I wouldn't even know where to begin - can you tell us a bit more what it's about?? Maybe you're going to be the next literary sensation! Gutted about your husband though. Hugs to you there:hugs:

Nic - yes Elliot was fully BLW. He never had a single puree and I never put anything in his mouth. The most I did was pre-load his spoons for him for things like yoghurt etc, but actually most of the time he was happy dipping his fingers into the pot and doing it that way! I am a huge BLW advocate - personally I don't believe you can do a mix of both - I know people do do both, but I would say that isn't BLW, that is traditional weaning with finger food. BLW means exactly that - you absolutely let the baby lead. Elliot is a fabulous eater, he loves his food so much and will pretty much eat anything. I could speak for hours about BLW if you want more help. I have this book and I couldn't recommend it highly enough

https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Baby-led-Weaning-Cookbook-delicious/dp/0091935288

As for 50 Shades, it actually isn't that graphic - it's not actually all sex - there is a plot and it's quite a decent one, and the film focuses a lot more on the actual characters rather than just sex (which I think is more what the books do). I think because it has proper actors and a proper director it's actually a proper film. Personally, I think Game of Thrones is more graphic / gratuitious

And Nic - this did not ruin Jamie for me. I was worried because I LOVED him in the fall. And I still do love him!


----------



## NotNic

I'll take a look Bex,thanks. Finlay was spoon fed with finger food. Mostly because of his age he was spoon fed, but the purees stopped fairly early. He was on chopped at 7mths and could use a spoon and fork confidently early. I let him feed himself most things but couldn't get my head around stuff with sauces being eaten by hand. :) Also what did you give him for breakfast when you started out?


----------



## InHisHands

Synopsis:

Callie has always chosen to escape as far away as possible from her problems, but when she&#8217;s forced out into the world on her own, she is suddenly faced with what appears to be a lose-lose situation. With a life at stake and time running out, she must decide whether she&#8217;ll run or face her problems. Her best friend Tucker tries to teach Callie about forgiveness, courage, and grace, but will his efforts be enough to save Callie from herself?


----------



## Srbjbex

Oooo that sounds good Hands! let me know if you need a test reader! I'm happy to help out :)


----------



## InHisHands

Well, I decided to put Dex back in diapers. He could stay dry but he wouldn't tell me or start going on his own and having to tell him every hour was just too stressful.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey gilrs :) I know it has been FOREVER & im soo sorry! I must catch up now and fill you guys all in as well...we are expecting our little boy in August so our group keeps growing :)


----------



## Srbjbex

Lisette!!!!!!!!!! You're still around! Hooray and congratulations on the bump! Fantastic news. :):):)


----------



## InHisHands

Yay!!!! Lisette is back! and Congrats! What exciting news. You must fill us in on Melina and other things happening in your life. 

<--- updating signature now!


----------



## InHisHands

My cousin's wife just had his baby. It's a ........ not quite sure. The baby was born with a scrotum, but no penis and has been transferred to a hospital in Denver, Colorado for more testing to be done to determine the gender. Please keep baby and parents in your thoughts and prayers. --- my guess is that the baby is a boy, but that's because they are all boys in my family. I was the only girl in my generation, and there hasn't been a single one since..... My generation: 1 girl (me), and 9 boys. The next generation: 8 boys and this baby pending.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - sorry to hear about your cousins baby. It must be a stressful time for all involved. I hope all goes well and that your family get some answers soon. I've personally not known it happen before. Buy my mum (who is s health visitor) has seen it quite a few times. She said they normally makes a decision at birth but need to bear in mind that when the child reaches puberty there may be other things to happen and often you need to let the child 'choose' and be ready to support them through gender confusion. 

I hope you all had a nice weekend. Snow- any further news on the house? 

OH has his repeat SA tomorrow and we hope yo get the results by the end of the week.


----------



## InHisHands

Bex --- Yay for the results. You have waited a long time to find out the new results..... 

we are still waiting but hoping to hear something today after the what seems to be ...long weekend.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Lisette! One of each too!

Oh wow Hands. I've never heard of that. Sending prayers your family's way. 

I'm pretty sure If I remember correctly Bex. Your hubby has an appt this week. Good luck. Keep us updated. 

We bought a lot. And will be building a new house. We are super excited(and scared!) and hope to be in it around the holidays. We contacted a realtor that has sold a few houses in the neighborhood and we meet with her the end of this week to discuss putting our house on the market. 

Bff is visiting and it's been awesome.

Hubby will be out of town the end of this week and all of next week. In super scared and nervous to be alone with the 2 of them. 

Kellan has his early intervention appt on Wednesday.


----------



## InHisHands

Well.... It's a boy. Scans revealed that the baby doesn't have a vagina, uterus, or ovaries.. so here in about a year they will do reconstructive surgery and give baby Noah a penis. 

I didn't have a heart to ask if the penis would be fully functionable. Bex do you know?

Snow... I used to be like that with Dex when hubby wasn't home. I found keeping busy like taking him to the park, store, or inviting a friend or play date over helped. It gave Dex a different environment and it gave me the false security of not being alone with him. In time the feeling went away.


----------



## Srbjbex

I don't know hands. My guess would be not but science continues to amaze me with what they can do so perhaps!


----------



## InHisHands

I was reading up on it last night. So far they haven't been able to make one functionable. So sad that such a challenge has already entered his life.


----------



## InHisHands

Today I was called in at Dexter's preschool. Apparently he has been telling his teachers no, and running away from them. We are having this issue at home as well... but they seem to think that it's abnormal for a 2 year old to do this.

Also, he got mad at a girl today and pulled her hair out. :( 

When I tried to discipline him at home, things just kept escalating. He wouldn't do anything I told him to do. He's being so defiant and I'm just beside myself.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw Hands - hug to you, it is really hard!

Personally I think its really difficult to discipline Dex at home for something he did at pre-school because for him, he wont be able to connect to two events in his head. Ideally any discipline needs to be done straight after the event to help them understand. 

What discipline options do you use? With Elliot if he does something really bad like hitting someone (which thankfully is not too often) I pull him away straight away and explain to him that he is not to do that and why (e.g in a firm voice "we do not hit people because it is ouchy, and he *must * say sorry to the child, and give a kiss / cuddle

If he refuses to say sorry then he has to sit on his own away from everyone for a minute - keep going in after a minute or so to see if he is ready to say sorry. The rule is he is not allowed to play again until he says sorry.

But I do make a point of always trying to say *why* he is not allowed to do something. 

Sorry, you probably do a lot of this anyway but thought i'd let you know what I do. I try and keep my voice firm but calm, not shouting. I think I got a lot of this from watching Supernanny!


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter is strong willed and wants to be as independent as an adult. 

I told him in the car as soon as we left preschool that when we get home I need him to go to his room while momma figures out what to do. He then proceeded to take his seatbelt off (carseat) and I had to keep stopping the car. I had to pull the straps down tight and put tape over the seatbelt button and he went hysterical. This has been an on going problem... thus why I had the tape handy. 

We have explained to him why he has to wear it. We have spanked him. We have tried giving him toys, snacks, and drinks to keep him more entertained while driving. But almost every road trip ends up with him getting out and me immediately pulling over on the side of the road... which let me tell you... isn't easy in this 4 to 6 lane traffic!

He gets out of the seat belt for 2 reasons 1: he doesn't like being refined. Hasn't since day one when I tried putting receiving blankets around him 2: He wants something, like a toy he drops or to drive because he doesn't like where we are going. He actually will tell me STOP! Let me drive. Turn around. No. I don't want you to go here! And he will unbuckle. I have tried talking to him till I turn blue about how he isn't the boss, that he can't drive, and that if he would just ask for the toy I would help him at the next stop light. Talking doesn't help.

So we get home and I told him to go to his room. He went and I told him to stay until I figure things out (text my best friend and look it up in one of my parenting books). Well he kept coming out. So I took him back in and explained to him again and got a book out for him and told him I will be only a few minutes and left... and he came running out again

Finally I just shut his door... which caused the banshee to come out of him. He ran over and started kicking and banging the door. I talked to him about not doing that and why and told him again to play with his friends, make a tent with his blankets, or read a book. Momma will only be a minute. As soon as I left he started banging again....

... we had a 50 minute battle for a 5 minute time out in his room. I then decided to forget the book and to just take away soda, popsicles, and tv for the day since he misbehaved in school and talked to him about my expectations and what is right and what is wrong behavior.

The rest of the day was a battle of him back talking and trying to dictate what not only he, but what I was going to do. I'm so tired of telling him that He isn't the boss and that he doesn't get to tell me what to do. I give that boy many choices... but apparently it is too many because now he thinks he can dictate.

Nothing works on him. Talking. Redirecting. Explaining. Timeouts. Being stern. Getting on his level. Spanking. Rewards. Ignoring. Natural Consequences. Grounding.(Which by the way he does get. He will mention something that was taken away from him for a week and why and asks for it back). We do require him to say sorry as well... and he'll say sorry but then do it again so he doesn't really mean it.

I'm at my wits end with him. Is this normal behavior for a strong willed 2 yr old? I really need to know because I'm really insecure about everything considering our 16 yr old daughter will be diagnosed as a sociopath as soon as she's 18.


----------



## InHisHands

I still would appreciate any advice you ladies can give... but this weekend I decided to put down the law on him and take away some of this freedoms

1. If he wants something he has to use a question format. No more " I wants" or " I need nows" If he wants something he has to ask "Can you ... please" or " Can I .... please?"

He is honestly trying to remember the format. I'm hoping the questions format will help his little head to stay in the submissive role.


2. I review rules with him periodically throughout the day. I ask him "Can you run away from mommy, daddy, teacher?" and have him tell me No. If he says yes... I say no, that's not good. We can't do that. And ask him again until he says No.


3. I'm selling about 20 percent of his toys. He has too many toy choices, refuses to pick up sometimes, and ends up playing with nothing. So far, I've been noticing he is playing more with this toys and asking for less TV since I cleared off the shelves.

He still has banshee moments though. About once or twice a day..... and nothing I do seems to help. I suppose all you can do is tackle a few behaviors at a time? And once those clear up, tackle some others... and that's why its called terrible 2s... because it takes a year or two to finally hit them all.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi girls,

How are you all? I am off work sick this week so thought while I had some time to myself I would come on and see how you are all doing.

I have only managed to read a few pages here and there so I am not super up to date I'm afraid.

We are good here Ariana will be 3 next month and leo is 15 months (time is just whizzing by!). They are great kids and I love my time with them. Leo is at that age where he doesn't want to share and there are quite a few battles going on but other times they are so cute and play really well together. I love it when Ariana says things like 'come on leo lets go and play in my room' and they trot off, it's just too cute (for five minutes until the fighting begins again lol).

I'm back at work 3 days and loving it. It's such a nice split 3 on 4 off. I really needed to go back though to have some time away from the kids (and the other mummies lol).

Bex - I'm so sorry to hear you are having problems getting pregnant again. I really hope it all works out for you soon. How is everything else? Are you working?

Hands - it sounds like you are really stressed and at the end of your tether! Have you ever tried meditation? Ariana is also a very spirited child and at almost 3 will still run off if she fees like it, refuses to leave the house some days etc what I find works best with her is descriptive praise. I notice if I slip and forget to do it for a couple of days her behaviour goes down hill until I start again. Also the calmer I am the better behaved she is. 
Do you have many friends with kids the same age? 
As for the car seat could you not go back to the style before this one that is a harness? Mine go up to 25kg. you can get things that go over the buckle to stop them in doing it.

Snow - I have seen your updates on facebook they are looking super cute. Although I never post I am on there all the time ( unlike this site which is dreadful on a phone!) and love seeing all your updates.

Nic - I am having big worries about Leo's height as well and have just got a referral to a pediatrician to look into it. He was born on the 98th and is now the 25th! 
How are you getting on with it all any updates? Leo has has a dairy intolerance and I'm wondering if there is something else going on maybe celiac disease or something that is stunting his growth. Hmmm there is always something to worry about.

Anyhoo I have to drag myself out of my sick bed and get out of the house because muy cleaner is due and I hate being here when she is here lol.

It was great to catch up on the litre news that I have and I'll try and get back on more frequently.
Xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Meant to say Nic and Bex love seeing your posts on Facebook as well xx


----------



## InHisHands

Bea! So nice to see you :) Sounds like you needed a break from being a stay at home mom. I wish I had one... phew! It's a tough job. Do you plan on putting Ariana into preschool next year?

Dexter is still in his carseat. I'll have to look into getting a clasp. He takes off both the shoulder clasp and he unbuckles the three way. It's so frustrating.

We recently moved.. so no new friends or church homes yet. Dexter does attend preschool 2 times a week though. I'm hoping he won't act up anymore.


----------



## Srbjbex

MrsBea !! Hello and so lovely to hear from you _ I am glad that you are able to drop in and say Hi! Sounds like you are getting on really great. I work 3 days a week too (wed,thu, fri) and I love it - it's a perfect balance and I wouldn't have it any other way. Elliot goes to nursery 2 days a week, which is perfect for him. He is doing so well there, even though I worry he is there for long days (7.30am - 6pm). Buy yes - been trying for #2 for nearly 2 years now and to be honest it sucks! I've been through every emotion under the sun, but I'm in a relatively optimistic state of mind at the moment, as I think we are making progress in the right direction. We are basically looking at IVF (which 2 years ago I wouldn't have believed) but I am ok with that and it's the journey we need to take. 

Hands - sorry I didn't get back to you sooner - I'm loads better at replying in the back half of the week (when I should be doing work instead haaha!) You sounds absolutely at the end of your tether - but it really isn't your fault. Every age group has there challenges. My friend assures me that age 3 is a completely different to 2, but not all good either - its not like its the terrible twos and that's it - the difficulties are still there they are just different.

The thing that sticks out to me in your posts is that you have maybe tried too much. Choose one discipline method (I think you have now) and stick with it. I strongly believe they need consistency, regardless of the actual approach that is taken. 

I still think (and obviously this is just my opinion without knowing D) that at this age the punishment / consequence needs to be immediate in order for them to relate to it. So I think maybe Dexter didn't truly understand why he was being asked to be in his room and therefore he got upset and worked up. He will also feed off your tension so try and keep your voice calm whenever you can (easier said than done I know). Its so hard what to suggest but I think you just need to stop the car (and keep it stopped) until he sits in his seat with the belt on. Personally I wouldn't give him toys etc. as that's just ammunition to throw at you! I think he needs to CHOOSE to sit in the seat, rather than be forced in. In theory, he would eventually get bored of not going anywhere?

I don't know Hands - you're doing a fantastic job, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. And it is perfectly normal for a 2 year old to be strong willed and independent. It's an important skill. 

:hugs:


----------



## Srbjbex

Also - having Bea and Lisette drop by recently has made me wonder how CHDickey is and how she is getting on. I wonder if she is a mummy now, I truly hope she is! She started this thread and we are still here 3 and half years later, I might drop her a PM just in case she does ever log on here!


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks Bex. I'm hoping Dex will do better as it is getting nicer outside and he'll spend half the day out there. He hates being pinned up inside all day and it's a good incentive to being good.

He has had a good past two days and I think it has to do with the fact we've been spending 4 to 5 hours of each day outside. The boy honestly should be a wilderbeast. 

He would sleep in a tent, swim and boat in a lake, play in the sand on the beach, ride carnival rides, climb mountains, and eat fish, hotdogs, and marsh mellows by fire every day if he could. He likes riding horses and four wheeling too. 

I was hoping to get him into sports... and though I will still introduce them to him... I have a feeling he's going to be more of a boy scout than a baseball jock.


----------



## Srbjbex

thought you would appreciate this....
 



Attached Files:







11021138_934687463238931_2730492288514926621_n.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NotNic

Hello everyone! I wrote a really long reply to you Hands and I'm cheesed off that it didn't post :( To summarise(!) basically I think.it's very normal but you just have a tough case of it. Like Bea I suggested descriptive praise and like Bex I suggested sticking to something. On TV the other week there was a parenting expert and she referred to both tactics constantly. When someone said that they tried everything she said that they needed to try something for longer. Finlay is pretty bad at the moment. He ran off in the car park the other day and I lost my card wallet in my pursuit or maybe the battle to get him into the car :( He also slapped me when I told him off For something else at weekend. It was hard enough he made my skin tingle and oh heard it. OH marched him off to sit on the naughty step and it took at least 6 goes before he apologised He's also really clingy.

Bea and Lisette -you're back!! It's lovely to hear from you both. Lisette congratulations on your blue bump Have you got any new photos of Melina?

Bea - my gp thought there might be another reason but the consultant didn't think he needed blood tests, just monitoring. I get the feeling that because I'm short they think he will be too but I'm pleased he's being monitored. Our first height check up is just after easteR.

Bex I went to see 50 shades last week and I might be the only person in the world who spent the film thinking that Anastasia should have eaten more of those pancakes :haha: In don't think I'll be rushing to see the sequel or reading the books! 

snow how is flying solo at the moment?

Xxxx


----------



## InHisHands

Thanks girls.... I guess its just normal horrible twos... which is a good thing considering the alternatives.

Nic... how tall is Finlay now? Dex isn't growing much either since 12months.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls.

Hey Bea! Good to hear from you! So glad the kiddos are doing well. You need to post an updated pic of the 2 of them!! Hope you feel better soon. 

Hands - I can't offer much help other than to check out some books on Amazon. Look up and search for books about strong willed child or spirited child and read reviews on if the book helped or not. Try and implement what the book says. 

Bex - Love the cartoon. I wonder about CH as well. She hasn't logged in a quite a while the last time I checked. Any new news?

Nic - Good news is that he didn't end up having to go at the moment. I think he's rescheduled to go on the 23rd. LOVE the close up of Sebbie you posted on FB. He's so adorable. 

I've loads to write. 
We met with a Realtor for our house. We are currently making the changes she suggested. Hoping to have the house on the market at the beginning of April. We are really hoping to get close to what she is listing for. 
MIL is visiting this weekend. We are going to the St. Patrick's Day parade on Sunday and I am excited about that.
Kennedy is getting bigger. Just packed up her 3 month stuff and she is in most 6 month clothing. She's sick with a cold and has puked a ton this week from congestion. Still EBF and I feel that we've overcome so much and am so proud of both of us. 
My PPD is getting better. I've been making some small life changes and they seem help. It's been so nice out - in the 70's, so having the windows open and going for afternoon walks are nice.
DH bonus was minuscule compared to last year. We're totally bummed. We planned to use it to put towards the down payment. So we are hoping getting some money for the current house will help fill in the gap we were planning on. We may be homeless for a few months if the house sells fast. We'd have to put things into storage and move into a apartment for a short time. 
Kellan had his assessment. He qualified for Occupational Therapy for his hands. She is also very worried about his upper body so we are being referred to a Physiatrist. He did not qualify for Speech but he was rated at a 16 month old for his speech. Since we qualified for Occupation they will still allow us to see a Speech Therapist. I know makes no sense but I was happy bc I am still super worried about his speech. We will be doing OT once a week and ST 2x a month. 
Anyways, I think that's all. Phew! Sorry for the story!


----------



## InHisHands

What great news snow! So much going on. I'm so glad Kellan is getting early intervention. That is so important. Try not to worry about his speech. Dexter is behind, but not delayed too. Once he started preschool it has helped some... but he still doesn't make a third or so of this sounds (no S, T, P, L, etc).


----------



## Srbjbex

Snow - great to hear that you are feeling better. I am a strong believer in good weather helping a lot. It's really felt more spring like here over the past couple of weeks as the weather has improved and the daffodils emerge. Sounds like K is being well looked after with his OT and ST and if he is being monitored then everything i'm sure will be fine! And I feel your pain on the house (even though we're not building a whole house) but our extension plans are firming up and it's going to be 4 months of hell when it does starts as we will be living in a building site!

Nic - I am no rush to read the books either ad the script / dialogue was atrocious. However I will probably see the sequel. Big question....did it ruin Jamie for you???

Hands - hope the good run with the car seat is continuing!

AFM last night I went to the Priory (local private hospital) to their opening evening in the fertility department. it was great. We got to chat one on one with the consultant gynaecologist and also the embryologist gave us a tour of the department. They answered loads of questions we had and really put us at ease. Its up to us now - they basically said if we want to go ahead then we can just call and book the initial consultation - then things can move as fast or slow as we liked. If we wanted to start next cycle then in theory we could! That's such an alien concept to us only ever having had NHS care (which is just as good) but where you always have to wait for aaaages! We both feel really positive about it - and are just discussing when we should book the consulation in for. OH wants to do next week (!) but I said we should wait until my AF arrives (in 2 weeks) just in case we end up with a surprise BFP. 

we are also considering egg sharing. it reduces the cost of IVF significantly but (an this is what I hadn't anticipated) delays treatment by about 3 months while they get you and the recipient all lined up. Lots to think about and consider but happy all in that something is going to happen soon!


----------



## InHisHands

How has the past two weeks gone for everyone?

Dexter is still acting out. I did find a car booster seat that goes as low 3yrs, 38in, and 30 lbs. The state I live in says he has to just meet manufactures requirements when it comes to booster laws.... so when he meets those three... I am going to give it a try and figure out if this won't be a solution to 1 of several problems.

I think our biggest problem right now is him not doing what he is told and then mouthing back. *sighs*


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello! No real news here to report from the last 2 weeks. Af arrived (no surprises there!) s we have booked an official consultation at the Priory, so we go on Saturday morning. I think due to holidays in May we wont be able to get started next cycle, but with a bit of luck we should start the cycle after that.


----------



## InHisHands

Great news... I know you have to be excited about getting things started Bex.... whoohoo! Elliot is going to be a big brother soon..... perhaps even within the year!


----------



## Srbjbex

Yes we are excited but trying not to get too excited . Ivf sucess ratess are less than 50% at BEST so we have to be realistic that it might not happen first go.


----------



## InHisHands

Fingers crossed. Perhaps you'll even have twins... and then you'll be the first of us to have 3 kiddos. teehee.


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news Bex!! FX for you guys!! I know the roller coaster of emotions. 

I hope that the booster in the future will help with the issues you are having with Dex.

Tim was away this week in AL. It was rough but I survived.

Kennedy has had a cold for about 3 weeks, I feel so bad for her! She weights 14.8lbs. Kellan started Speech Therapy and will start Occupational Therapy in 2 weeks.

We go on Monday and Tuesday to the design center to pick out the upgrades and options for the new house. Hoping to have the current house on the market in 2 weeks. Been super busy painting and decluttering and packing. 

Not much else going on. I got a new app for Kellan on my phone, it seems to be British!! Your ring around the rosey wording is different than ours and I have heard different nursery rhymes that I have never heard before!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi Everyone. I hope everyone is looking forward to the Easter weekend. We are doing the usual drill of family time etc, but always nice to head back up to York to see the folks!

We had our consultation on Saturday and it went well. One good thing about having to pay private is things sure do move fast. I'm back in again on Saturday for a scan to check follicle position and for any adhesions from my section etc. Plus tomorrow I'm having a blood test for AMH levels and OH is having a repeat SA next week. Assuming we can fit everything in on time we should be able to start (with the down regulation) next cycle then the ICSI the cycle after that (end if May) eeek!

Snow - how is the various therapy going for Kellan? And has Kennedy's cold cleared up? I hope your starting to get your house in order, and I really super hope you get a quick sale. I can't believe it's almost a year since we moved.....and still don't plan to do it again for a very long time!


Hands - has Dexter's behaviour improved much? Any exciting Easter plans?

Nic - hope you're doing ok hun - you've been very quiet on here!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex..... wow that is fast! I forget how quickly and easy things go in the private sector as well... since our military health is much like it is over there.

I'm so excited and can't wait to hear that great BFP news.

As far as Dexter goes... he has his good and bad days... basically 3 good and 1 bad day is his routine as of current. My mom flew in today and will stay for a little over 2 weeks. For easter we are going to church, we do a egg hunt, eat dinner with friends... and have a scavenger hunt where at the end... Dexter will find his 12ft trampoline in the back yard. I'm very Excited about it.


----------



## NotNic

Happy Easter everyone! Sorry I have been lurking. I've posted in reply to you Bex about Jamie but it didn't appear and then didn't have too much to say. :D For the record 50 shades didn't spoil him, but I think he's much hotter in the Fall. He is just too young looking in the film and also I work for a team that advises telecoms companies and people that successful in business ALWAYS look far older than they are. It's the stress! Plus he just wouldn't have the time to get his helicopter pilots licence  

Finlay is finally growing and we have his check up on Tuesday. He's been on movicol two months now but I'm worried he's building a tolerance to it as his stomach is still bloated and he's had a few accidents recently. I think he's around 90cms but we'll see. Sebbie at last weigh in two weeks ago was 15,8. He's in 3-6mth clothes now. His cheeks are chubby which makes him look bigger than he is. A few strangers have commented that he's big,but I think it's because everyone assumes he's younger than he actually is. He's also been diagnosed as having infantile eczema so we have some hydrocortisone cream for his patches and prescription lotion and cleaning stuff. It's not particularly bad but he is quite young to have it. He has a scar on his face that I was beginning to think it must be a birthmark and I was wrong remembering him having a dry skin patch there. I'm annoyed I didn't follow my instincts as the gp agreed that it could well be an eczema scar. The cream is just beginning to make it fade at the edges so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it keeps improving. He can sit unaided for 15secs or so now. He still refuses to roll, though he can do it. We also had a bit of a break through on weanin. He loves pears and likes apple. I've been offering him teaspoons every couple of days and in the last day he's opening his mouth and leaning forward. He is just shy of 5.5mths and we are going to try baby led once he's 6mths but offer spoon alongside as we get the feeling he's not going to be a big eater and we don't want to be too restrictive 

We are really struggling with Finlay's behaviour atm. I don't feel very in control with how he acts. Oh isn't very helpful either as a friend of his died recently (suicide) and he's taking it badly so I can't really rely on him too much as his moods and behaviour are a little erratic. Completely understandable but I do worry sometimes that he's being overwhelmed.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Srbjbex

Just a quick one to fill you in on my scan on saturday. Not great news there. My left ovary is knackered. Its polycystic and the tube is covered in adhesions from my sections so it is twisted up into a funny position which makes it unreachable for egg harvest as it stands. 

Consultant has put my on metformin for the polycystic ovary. And we are discussing whether its worth have a laparoscopy to fix. Another hurdle to overcome. Life sucks :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh no Bex. I am so sorry to hear this news. :( Sending you hugs across the miles. My one cousin's wife has PCOS and we are speculating that she is currently pregnant and that the IVF worked for her. I think she is keeping it under wraps til after 1st tri but I haven't heard otherwise and we usually do. My other friend has PCOS as well and just did her 1st IVF but we haven't heard anything either way for her yet. Again, I'm sorry!

Any pics of Dex on his new trampoline??!!Hoep you had a great time with your mom.

Hope Finlay's behavior is a bit better. Sorry to hear about DH friend. That's so sad. Sounds like Sebbie is becoming a big boy! Kennedy has big cheeks too!! Ready for our birthday's on Tuesday my birthday buddy?

All is well here. Loving the spring weather we are getting. It's been wonderful. The pollen not so much but it's nice and warm. Been so busy getting this house in order, getting close. Prolly next week weekend we will be done. It's been pretty time consuming but hopefully will sell fast and for full asking price.

Kennedy weighed 14lb13oz at her 6 month appt. 25.25" We started on purees and she is doing ok. Taking a few more bites each day. She still pushes some out with her tongue. She is now sitting unassisted for about 10 min at a time. Doing really well with that. We transitioned her to her crib and she is doing wonderful sleeping now. Gets up once to nurse and that's it. I've given up on the bottle and are trying a sippy cup - that's not going that great at all. 

Kellan's speech is going OK - he only has it every other week. I'm not too fond of the lady herself but what are you going to do. I really like the OT girl, she does alot with him and explains everything to me.


----------



## InHisHands

snow - what progress is Kellan making in his ot and speech since you've started getting extra help?

Good luck on the house thing. I know we've haven't had any... but I'm hoping that your house will be in a better flip market, especially after all your hard work. If it doesn't sell, will you rent it out?

the high humidity and pollen here is causing my asthma to be out of control.... ugh I hope this doesn't last till winter. I have an appointment in about a week. I'm using my inhaler almost every day.


Bex - Just hug Elliot extra tight and hold on just a little bit longer. I don't know much about either process you are going through... but I do know about waiting from month and month and it sucks.


Nic - If you need any feedback on Finlay's behavior, we are here. I'm just now starting to see the light on Dexter's behavior. He's doing much better, but he still is hitting adults and other kids and he is still back talking... but I at least have a plan im working with on those two behaviors. It just takes time to correct a behavior. *sigh*

Lisette, Bea - you guys still lurking?



BTW Dexter loves his trampoline!
 



Attached Files:







SL732275.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 2









SL732292.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2









SL732297.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NotNic

Happy birthday twinny! &#127874; Hope you've had a wonderful day. Xxx Had a lovely day here in the sunshine. 24c / 75f - I'll take that for April! :) Almost tempted to get my summer clothes out, but I know that'll jinx things!

Bex really sorry to hear you got bad news. What's the plan now?

Hands - Finlay's behaviour has good and bad days. A mummy friend of mine reckons in really calm but I don't believe it. I feel like I'm losing the plot half the time. The not listening is really tough.

Things are fairly well here. I'm getting excited for the summer and I'm busy helping my sister with wedding stuff. She gets married in -3months and is so disorganised! We also went back to the pediatrician and Finlay has grown but is still at the very bottom of the height range they forecast for him. We go back in 6 mths to see if we are being referred to the growth specialists. He also thinks he might have a dietary issue causing the bloating. We have swapped him to lactose free milk for drinking and cereal and so far it seems to be working.

How's everyone else ?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies :wave: 

I feel terrible, just cant catch up these days! I miss my pg days with Melina when all I had to do was think about and plan for her, and chat with my bnb buddies :) I am now 23weeks and barely keeping track! LOL melina is VERY spirited as well and keeps mama on her toes! I am on a reduced work schedule since before the holidays so that helps a bit now cuz I am sooooo tired its not even funny! Like could fall asleep mid day at work if i simply blink too long ;)

We are into potty training here and noticing since we announced the pg she has been regressing a little so trying to tread lightly and work with her educator at daycare so its not a traumatic thing for her....yesterday we went to the store to buy underwear! Stay tuned lol 

Lets see if I can remember some of the last 10-20 pages i read through! WOW I have missed A LOT! 

Snow congrats on your little girl! WOW thats soo awesome having one of each and so close together :) How are they getting along?

Hands my heart is with you, discipline and staying calm is very hard some days I'm sure! Hang in there, you sound like you are doing everything RIGHT so pat yourself on the back!

Bex :( sending good vibes hunni

Nic you have a second beautiful boy as well? WOW congrats hun! Sorry to hear about the dietary concerns and weight issues :(

Bea :wave: i hope things are going well for you too darling! 

I promise to keep up at least the next few months before the new little guy comes and rocks our world! LOL scares me some days to think how will i ever keep sane with 2 but im sure it will all feel normal and fall into place once he is here...right? LOL xoxo


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello everyone - I've been a bit quiet recently, been very busy at work plus we went away to Germany to see my brother for a long weekend which was lovely. It's sooo much easier now travelling with Elliot on a plane now that he has his own seat. Annoying as it I to have to pay more, I much prefer him having his own seat rather than having him sat on my knee the entire time!

Not too much to report on the TTC front. Got our ICSI chat booked in for 13 May so just waiting for that really and haven't heard anything from the consultant in respect of my lap but I gave him a chaser on that yesterday as I know he has been away on annual leave. I'm still not used to this private healthcare thing and need to remember that I am a paying customer and I am well within my rights to chase!!

Lisette - great to hear from you. Good luck with the potty training. I'm so glad we did it with Elliot, life is easier and he's good with it now. We are lucky and it didn't take us look and he doesn't wear nappies overnight now either. So have you got a named picked out for your boy yet? I remember with Melina I think you picked the name quite early. What names are you thinking of?

Nic - hope you're doing well and glad to hear that you had a lovely birthday :) How tall is Finlay? I often think Elliot is short, but I think he just has comparatively tall friends!

Hands - Are you starting to feel a bit better now about where you live now that the weather is improving? Spring is my favourite time of year (it's also when we got married so it reminds me of that too!)

Snow - any house updates? And did you hear from your friends that were going through the IVF about whether it worked or not? I always like to hear positive IVF stories!


----------



## InHisHands

Lisette - I miss the old bnb days too. Is there such a thing as true free time any more? Good luck with the potty training. Are you using just the regular toilet or a port a pot?

Bex - I can't believe Elliot is already potty trained. I just don't know where I went wrong with Dexter lol He has it in his mind he won't use the potty even though he know how.... but he is going to have to learn this summer. I keep waiting for him to be "ready" because I don't want to force it... but he just isn't coming around. How did you know Elliot was "ready"?

What part of Germany do you visit? I've heard they have the largest indoor water park there.... so envious.

Nic - Any plans for Finlay's 3rd birthday?

Snow - Is everything back on a regular schedule? Any progress with selling the house?

As for us - Now that spring has come my asthma is out of control. I hate Georgia even more, if that is even possible.... My hubby is out of school ....YAY ... which means he should be home more often. Dexter is doing well.... he is still mouthy... but he is learning what "listening ears" means finally which is making my life so much easier. He is dead set against potty training though and he has to be potty trained by September. I really hope he comes around soon. Any suggestions?

He knows how to potty. He knows how to push pee and farts. He knows how to wash hands, flush, and pull down and up his clothes. I know he knows when he is peeing but not sure if he knows before just yet. His main thing is that he doesn't want to use the potty. He doesn't want his diaper changed either. If he could... he would just drag a 10lb diaper around all day.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just a quick stop by to say I'm thinking of yall. The house went on the market yesterday. We had a showing today. I need to bury a St. Joseph soon!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Eeeek. My gynacologist emailed to say there is a cancellation so I'm in for my lap tomorrow! !!!


----------



## InHisHands

That's great news Bex! whoohoo! Keep us posted.


----------



## Srbjbex

Well, I had my laparoscopy, and the short version of the story is that it didn't go as planned :( Turns out that my C-section caused a lot more damage in there than either we or my ob/gyn envisaged. He was meant to have a good look around and then remove the adhesions. But when he got in there he saw that my uterus was pushed at a funny angle right into my bladder. He said it was "horrendous" in there, and if I do end up getting pg naturally (super unlikely as it is) then the risk of ectopic is high. 

He managed to get rid of a few adhesions on the right hand side, but the left was completely inaccessible and he was unable to get in there at all with his scope, and its basically stuck to my bladder. So what was meant to be day surgery didn't quite turn out that way as they ended up having to put a catheter and a drain in. Stayed in for a night and ended up coming home yesterday evening. 

Next steps - well before we can even think about ICSI, I will need more surgery. He has suggested an MRI followed by repeat surgery to try and fix what is in there. But the surgery might have to be open surgery which is obviously a lot longer recovery time. feels like it really is one step forward and two steps backwards at the moment.

I need positive news - have you sold your house yet Snow:haha:


----------



## InHisHands

well some positive news is that you have your perfectly healthy little boy, and you did so naturally. I know you would love to have more and I do support that, but the good news is that you have had at least one to love and to hold.... and that right there is a blessing.

Keep your chin up, keep plugging away, and scoop up Elliot and just hold him on the sad days.


----------



## Srbjbex

Thanks Hands. It's onwards and upwards as they say...I'm not done yet!!


----------



## InHisHands

Well..... I guess we will be moving to the house I didn't want to live in after all at the end of the year. 

We are having problems with the tenants... He kicked his wife out, but now can't afford the rent. *sighs*

Oh wells... what's one more move under my belt? We have to renovate some more before we can move in though.... oh the joys of picking out colors when we don't know what we are doing.. hahahaha


----------



## NotNic

Hi all. I'm here lurking. Things getting a little busy right now. My sister gets married in 8 weeks and is the least organised bride you've ever met. Much to the amusement of the other bridesmaids I gave her a huge kick up the backside telling off over whatsapp but it's meant I have ended up doing jobs for her. I've also had to sort a london hen do out at last minute after her bm who was organising it ended up flying out to LA for work. I'm doing her food and florist appointments with her tomorrow and got a whole list of to dos!

Finlay is having a 3rd Birthday party. I have booked a hall and an entertainer who is a musician and does a musical party a lot like our Bounce & Rhyme / Rhyme time sessions we have in the UK Bex. All Finlay wants is a dinosaur cake and his nursery buddies and he'll be happy. We are also doing a family BBQ on his birthday and plan to take him to the London Transport museum. We normally end up doijg a huge family and friend thing that isn't really about him (party games for the older children etc) so happy that oh agreed that we do something he loves.

We are having a little issue at nursery though. The preschool manager wants to hold him back until July (well August because we are at the wedding and on hols that month) when he is supposed to be going up when he turns 3. I'm going to find out tonight if he is behind or if its staffing. I've already kicked up a fuss and he will now start next month but I'm not happy. I've been concerned that his peers seem to be able t do more than he can. it may be that he isn't there yet to concentrate, or he actually isn't going to be academically minded which is fine but he still needs to be challenged. I did a writing game with him yesterday and was shocked that he can't do a tripod grip for the pencil. Have to admit with having Sebbie, I've really taken my eye off the ball. I I just thought nursery was making up for it. I know that not every child can do a tripod hold at his age, but if he can't hold a pencil properly he isnt going to be able to write letters, numbers or his name well. He can recognise f for Finlay and M for mummy etc. but that's it. In a year's time we'll be getting ready for him to be a school. Some children in his year will have two years of preschool behind them.

Hands whats the situation with hubby's job then? Are you going to a new base?

Bex - have you had a follow up appointment yet?

Hi Snow, Lisette and Bea! xxx


----------



## NotNic

Oh and forgot to say Bex we are slowly doing BLW. He still has the odd puree but I've been chopping Finlay's food for Sebbie and spoon feeding him. He hadn't got the hang of picking food up himself until I gave him beans on toast this week. I put soldiers on his tray turned back for the beans to find him shoving the toast in. He ate loads and got grumpy with me when I interfered! Hoping that it's clicking now and in a few weeks we can be almost fully blw, bar yogurts and porridge.


----------



## InHisHands

Hubby's job hasn't changed. We are just moving from the north side of town to the cruddy south side. That's all. It's a rather frustrating process.


----------



## NotNic

How come Hands?


----------



## InHisHands

It's frustrating because we are still stuck in our current lease, and we are dealing with a tenant who wants to get out of his.

We have to do renovations before we move in, but the tenant works nights so he wants to sleep during the day when Lowes wants to come in and make the changes to the home.

We have to move ourselves (the military moves us when we change bases), which is extra work and money that wasn't budget.

The school district on that side of town is completely a wreck which means we will have to pay for Dexter to continue his Private School 30 minutes away.... which means I will have to drive 2 hours each day just to take him to and from school.

The house doesn't have a garage or even a carport and we can't afford to put one in on top of the necessary renovations, so now our new cars are going to be out in the sun and bad crime neighborhood.

The house we own also is 700 sq ft less than what we live in now (about the size of 2.5 rooms), so we have to get rid of our formal dining room set and about half my son's toys. Which means I'm having to return things I bought for him for his birthday before I even give them to him.

I love the home we live in now despite the area and I hate to say goodbye....... but to top it all off.... the housing market is so bad in the area that our house is in... that even after doing renovations and living there for 2 more years.... we will still be UPSIDE down on our mortgage unless the housing market gets better.

It's just a LOSE LOSE LOSE LOSE situation, and I'm frustrated about it.... much less having to pick out colors and crap for a house that is nothing but a money pit.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi all

Follow up appointment with Mr B was today and we left feeling super positive. He explained a bit more about the problem...so basically my uterus is bent over at my cervix so it's a bit like a triangle shape if that makes sense. Obviously this makes it tricky to get pg plus adhesions from my section and low sperm count to add into the mix! He is sending me for a hycosy and mri scan to get really good luck in there and work out the angles. While doing this he is going to do a mock embryo transfer. If in the mock ET he thinks it will work then he will let us go on with ICSI without further surgery. However if the angle is so severe he can't do it I will need further surgery to correct. But he is positive. ..and has done this many times before. So we left being positive too :) 

Hands - that really does sound a rubbish situation. No wonder you're upset. I know you will lose money but could you not sell that house and just take the hit? Rather than spending the money on renovating a house you don't like? 

Nic - that sounds a lovely party for F. Completely get what you mean about having a party for them now. I can see why you are cross wuth nursery. You need a proper explanation. ..and I'm not sure staffing is an appropriate explanation if that us the case. Childcare is expensive and it's their problem to solve not yours! If it's development then they should be sitting with you and explaining the plan! I'll be interested to see what they say!

Snow - what's new with you?:)

Oh and great work in the BLW. With yoghurts etc...just preload the spoon and leave them on his tray. Messy but he'll get it. And for breakfast try something like shreddies...easy to pick up.


----------



## InHisHands

Im staying positive for you too Bex!

As far as saving money.... that's not a good idea for 2 reasons. 1. People are foreclosing homes nearby and the buyers are buying them for 50,000 and then renovating them and flipping them for the amount ours is worth. So why would people buy our house un renovated when they can buy a renovated home for the same price?

2. We went to take measurements of our home. The renters have destroyed it. All flooring will have to be replaced along with doors ... as their cat has been spraying everywhere. There are holes in the doors as well and it looks like one took a crowbar to the master bathroom. We have no choice but to take his full deposit and eat the rest. It sucks.


----------



## InHisHands

Well girls, I do have good news. I went to a specialist yesterday to have a lung functioning test done to find out why I am having so much trouble breathing. This has been a process, so bare with me because I feel talkative right now....

The Specialist did confirm that I do have asthma... but more importantly he figured out what exactly was wrong, thus can prescribe a correct medication treatment plan... yay!

Basically I am exhaling normally, so normal standardized breathing tests show that i don't have asthma and that i have a normal breathing test. That is why no one has been willing to help me out after I did a breathing test back in February and they said I didn't have asthma. They all see that things are normal and thus I must be making it up or something.

But the specialist was able to identify an abnormality in my breathing pattern, that shows despite a normal breathing test, that i do in fact have asthma. Basically I flat line when I inhale... meaning I am taking more air out than I can bring in when my lungs are under stress.

After taking albuterol, my lung function became 21 percent better... yay! Only a 12 percent increase is needed for an asthma diagnoses. I'm so super happy that someone listened to me and actually helped me out!

Basically the plan now is to put me on steroids to help repair the damage to my lungs over the next 3 months... then to go back and see if my lungs can function without it.


----------



## Srbjbex

Oh that's excellent news Hands! Great to hear you sounding positive and great that you have got some good news. It's such a nvice feeling when you get a doctor who really feels like they have your best interests and are willing to offer real solutions! That's how I feel about the gynaecologist I am seeing. 

No news here - just waiting for AF so I can book my hycosy. Hoping it arrives at some point this week!!


----------



## InHisHands

Big 2!!! How was Kellan's 2nd birthday Snow? What all did you do for him?

Nic - is Finlay potty trained yet? I told Dexter after his diapers are all gone, I won't be buying anymore (that's like 3 to 4 days from now... eeek.. don't know what I just got myself into).

Bex - Are things still on schedule?

AFU - I'm selling our furniture and things on Craigslist. The house seems too big for us now and nothing quite fits right... but that's okay. I rather get rid of it now then move it and have to get rid of it later. This weekend we are going to do a lot of yard work with the rental.

I ordered Dexter a "blue and orange cake with fish" for his birthday. We will eat cake with his friends from church a few days before his birthday. open gifts on his birthday and perhaps go to the zoo, museum, or aquarium (weather depending), and then 3 days after his birthday we go to the ocean My first time - Yay!!!! I rented us some Wave Runners and booked a Dolphin tour. Dexter is going to have a blast! 

Oh and I'm in the mist of trying to put together a summer learning program for Dexter. It's more for keeping me focus on things I need to do to help get him ready for his 3's classroom than it is for him actually learning. If I don't write out a plan, I won't review anything with him all summer long.


----------



## Srbjbex

Can't believe we're round to birthdays again already! The mid-august babies are getting old. Can you believe that we have been together for 4 years this August!?!

Hands - I love selling stuff online! We recently sold the kitchenette that was in our granny flat...and got £60 for it. We would have to have strip it out anyway for the extension but this way someone came round and dismantled and removed it themselves and gave me £60 for the privilege.....Brilliant! Now I'm considering what else I can sell and wondering if I can do the same with the ensuite in there! I'm becoming an ebay addict

Building work on the extension is due to start on 3rd August and even though its going to be horrific (as we'll be living in the house while it's done) it will so be worth it and I actually can't wait for it to start!

In fertility news... I just found out that I'm booked in for my trial embryo transfer tomorrow morning. It's a big moment as we will discover whether we can do IVF or whether its more surgery for me...i'm keeping my fingers crossed but based on how this journey has gone so far then I'm not holding out much hope for good news. I would love it so much if they said we could go ahead with IVF (as we could almost start straight away) but I just feel that that is not the journey for us and not the way it will go :(


----------



## InHisHands

let us know how it goes Bex. I know this have been a long journey so far and even if things go right it will still be about another year.


----------



## NotNic

Good luck Bex &#127808; Thinking of you xx

Yes Hands he's been trained for a while now. He's only had minor accidents since Christmas (upset stomach, asleep on the sofa etc.) He doesn't like to poo in public toilets but he can normally hold it in now his medicine is working. He's also dry half of nighttimes so I think we will be finished with them too soon. 

Belated birthday wishes Keenan! what did you guys do?

Finlay had his party on Monday. It went really wel. We hired an entertainer who played music and sang and had the children up and joining in. We made a stegasaurus cake and he had a wonderful time. This weekend we are taking him to the London Transport Museum and having a family bbq. He's having a birthday week :)


----------



## Srbjbex

It was a big fat fail &#128546; there was no way through. I will require surgery to correct before i go anywhere near ivf :cry: :cry:


----------



## InHisHands

awwww :( That's so frustrating. I'm sorry Bex.


----------



## NotNic

Sorry to hear that Bex, but it just goes to show how much you needed to follow this route for a baby It will be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Thank you. I had a miserable day on friday and didn't go into work after the procedure as i just couldn't face it so came home and spent a day feeling sorry for myself. Which worked as by friday night i was finished feeling miserable. So yesterday we went on a lovely family day out to the beach and reminded ourselves of how lucky we are. 

No date for op yet. I'm having an mri scan on thursday as part of the prep but suspect it will be a little wait for the operation as my consultant said he will also need to line up a bladder surgeon to be present also as the risk to my bladder is so high. He is going to attempt lapariscopically initially but likelihood is he will need to open me up and thats what we need to prepare for.


----------



## InHisHands

Okay... so... Dex ran out of diapers on Sunday. He has been going Commando at home and in pull ups when we are out.

Monday - 2 poop accidents, 1 wet

Tuesday (today) - He pooped in the potty for the first time!!! I really hope he doesn't regress... he is doing so well. Two wet accidents so far today.

How long should I wait til I put him in underwear? i.e. when is a good time?


----------



## Srbjbex

We had a 'cold turkey' approach to potty training and didnt use pull ups at all. Personally i would do it sooner rather than later....while still having accidents. It sounds mean but i believe it is good for them to feel properly what it's like to have an accident. We got elliot some Olaf underpants and said to him "dont want to get wee wee on Olaf" etc. Buy a stack and have them nearby so you can whip out clean ones straight away. Any poo accidents go straight in the bin!


----------



## InHisHands

I actually bought him about a year or so ago several nice cloth training pants.... but I don't want to use them until he has a better handle on his poop. I can't afford to just throw them away.

He is doing well overall but I can tell he does better when at home and when he is commando. Perhaps...we can go without anything on in public? meaning commando under his shorts? But what about him peeing on the play equipment?

We are at playgrounds or indoor playplaces 3 to 4 hrs almost every day. I can't just let him pee in a tunnel when other kids go through it too.... and I can't punish him by making him stay home until he's potty trained.


----------



## InHisHands

Okay... 

So I bit the bullet yesterday and put Dexter in his underwear. He didn't poop yesterday.... but he did go all day accident free!! yay!!!

We are going camping today and tomorrow and I really hope he doesn't regress. 

For Dexter, I can see our major problem is going to be him waiting too long. The kid refuses to go when I remind him.... he wants to take himself when he feels full. Yesterday he only went potty 4 times all day... and he drank normally.

I guess that means when he does have an accident... we WILL know it ... ugh


----------



## Srbjbex

haha that sounds like Elliot. he only goes 4 times on a good day normally (wake up, before nap, then about 5ish, then before bed!)

When my sister looked after him last week, he didn't go all day!

Don't be afraid if he has an accident though. I found with Elliot he did have a few accidents a week or so after he cracked it - I think they stop thinking about it quite so much. But its all part of the learning experience :)

Well done Dexter!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I've been a bad Mid August Tester. I am so incredibly busy. 

Bex, I am so so so so sorry that you are going to have to have surgery. But as you know, it will very worth it. 

Hands - Congrats to Dex on being diaper free. Such great news. Sorry about having to move, such a bummer. But you will get through it, you always do with all these moves. Enjoy the beach! Sounds like fun. I've selling lots of stuff on FB yard/garage sale groups, craigslist and on the offerup app.

Nic - Happy belated B-day Finlay! Sounds like a grand day! Glad his meds are working too. I bet he is feeling a million times better. Did you have the appt about his growth? Hows wedding planning going? How is Sebby doing with BLW? I bet he's getting so big!

Ok, I'll try to do a cliff notes version of all that is going on.

House sold. Was on the market for 12 days. We had 18 showings. It was so hard having to keep it spotless and leave with the kids. Tim was away for a week so alot of the pressure was on me. We got a teeny tiny bit under asking. Very happy overall. We close on June 15th. We get keys to an apartment this Saturday so live in while house is being built. And will stay in a 1000sqft 2 bedroom apt *insert shocked scared face here*. We signed a 3 month lease. Our new house is supposed to be done end of August. It's coming along nicely. Frame is up and roof. We go look at it again tomorrow.

Kellan Bday was low key. As you guys know, we don't have family here so my MIL and her finace came. My grandparent drove in from SC and what was it. Burgers and hot dogs type of thing. Was nice. I can't believe he is 2! 

His speech is going OK. Learning a few words here and there. The ST sucked, so he is no longer getting her services and we are putting it on the back burner for now. She straight up told me that I could do her job and am doing everything already that I can do. 
OT is going great. He loves his therapist and we are seeing great improvements. We have been told he has sensory issues. He is a sensory seeker to start. And he has proprioception issues too. We are working so so so hard with him. It's a ton of work and very hard with the baby but he needs it and I love seeing the great changes in him. I am learning too what he needs and when he needs it. 

Kennedy is doing good. We are still BFing. She does take a sippy of water which is great. Is getting better at purees. And we are going to try table foods this weekend to see how she does. I don't think she's ready but we'll see. She's getting closer to crawling but not there yet. Moves around alot and rolls all over. She's been babbling her baba, dada, yaya's. And she loves to scream. So cute. I'm guessing she weighs about 16pds. We went up to NY for her baptism and it was hard - she hates the PNP and had to sleep with me. Having to see everyone was hard with schedules and such. The drive was awful - we stayed half way in a hotel. The 10.5hr trip took 16 hrs. Ugh. We aren't going back for a long while. 

I'm doing well. Still seeing a therapist. I feel really well but am super scared about going into the apartment. I worry about naps and night time. I don't know where to put the kids. I'm so worried about it. Been busy making a million phone calls. Packing up the house. Selling things so we don't have to put it into storage. DH is traveling again. He's been going to AL for a week about once a month. It's hard but I manage now.

Things should calm down soon once we are in this apartment so I can check in more often again. Life is just insanely crazy right now.


----------



## InHisHands

Well... Dexter regressed and pee and pooped in his underwear all day today. I think we did a total of 7 pairs today. I'm beside myself. I'm not sure what happened.

As far as the apartment thing Snow.... I know I don't have two kiddos but I did live in a hotel with Dexter while trying to sleep train him for 2 months. (he was 8 and 9 months old at the time).

I just put Dexter out in the living room area, and us in a bedroom for that time being. It was tight, but it worked for the 2 months we were in there.


----------



## InHisHands

Potty training has taken a turn for the better. Last 2 days he has done very well... and yesterday he stayed dried all day! yay! We are getting there.


----------



## Srbjbex

Yes yes yes! Gang on in there...there will be good days and bad but eventually he will get there!


----------



## snowflakes120

Good job Dex! Hoping for more dry days ahead!


----------



## InHisHands

Well girls, I think we did it. In the past 6 days, Dexter has had only 1 accident in his underwear... yay!

Now does he miss the toilet a lot? YES and does he know how to wipe his poop? NOPE

But we definitely got a handle on peeing and pooping in the toilet and not in his underwear. YAY!

Snow - so glad your house sold..... we are just beginning our major reno here. We are getting estimates done and we are working on the outside ourselves. There is just so much to do, it is overwhelming... and we can't even touch the inside till the guy moves out and pays for the damage. The whole house smelled like cat pee still.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope house Reno is going good hands. 

We're in apt. House is closed. I'm just busy unpacking some boxes now. Kennedy is now rocking on her knees. Is Sebby crawling yet? 

Any new updates Bex?


----------



## NotNic

Nope Snow! :) He rolls on to his front a lot and spins on his tummy but that's it. He does try to sit.up a lot and has serious stomach muscles. I'm.jealous! Got him weighed yesterday and he's 18lb, 8oz. Coming along nicely :)

Nothing else really new here. Finlay is almost nighttime dry and is in preschool now. They will have a school uniform from next month so I will try to take a photo. 

Things are busy here with my sister's wedding. It's her hen do this weekend and then we go to Spain more or less straight after, and then I have another hen do the weekend I'm back. July is a write off! Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi Ladies!

Snow - so exciting about your move - how is it going, are the kiddos managing ok? Are you getting lots of pics of the build? I'm planning to do weekly pictures when we get our extension done to see the progress. The more I think about it, the more I hate our current kitchen, but not looking forward to the 4 month of living in a building site. In 2 weeks, we are getting all our windows replaced - it will be loads better and the start of transforming our house!

Nic - bet you are excited about the wedding! Make sure you share with us some pics of you and the boys looking super stunning! We have lots on in July too - 2 wedding, a girls weekend, my work away day (which I've organised this year!), an NCT reunion with my friend who moved to Saudi Arabia.... :) cant wait!

Hands - any more potty updates - are we there now?! there's no way I would expect Elliot to wipe by himself yet,. He gives it a go, but I always wipe after him to as he no way gets it clean! haha, what lovely conversations we have hey!!

AFM - nothing major to report. I had a follow up consultation with my gynaecologist on Saturday and he just confirmed everything we already know really - that I will need a major op. Timing wise it is likely to be not until August (maybe September) but that's fine as as I said above we have loads on in July anyway and I don't want to cancel anything. But it will be a major op, bladder surgeon needs to be in the room, and will be at least weeks off work. 

BUT if the surgery is successful, he will clear my blockages, un-retroflex the uterus, detach from my bladder...the full works. IF successful, the it might be I can get pg naturally and IVF isn't required. It's a long way off, but that's the ultimate goal!


----------



## InHisHands

I can't believe how old Sebbie and Kennedy are! Time just flies....

Bex - the surgery sounds very promising! I can't wait to see updated photos of your house when you are all done.

Our house reno - Well we are still doing yard work. We can't do anything on the inside until November. Outside still needs a lot done though. We do a days worth of work once a week or so. It's slow.... we would probably do more but it's so hot (over 100 and 100 humidity), and every time we go we get eaten alive by fire ants.

Plus last week I ended up in the Emergency room because my throat sealed shut. One of the chefs at the restaurant we ate at cross contaminated the tongs that they used to flip my steak with BBQ sauce. Within 10 minutes of eating, I couldn't even swallow my own spit, much less breath well. On the way to the hospital I actually stop breathing twice. I hate GA... lol

My lungs are functioning better. Went from 74 to 78. Slow progress, but progress never the less.

Dexter is doing well. He has 1 or 2 accident a week which I am thrilled about.. but he still ends up peeing on his underwear while trying to poop because he refuses to hold it down or lean forward. 

He is telling us when he needs to go now.... which is great, but he won't tell others. 

And last night he actually stayed dry through the night...wow!

We really didn't have as big of a battle when it came to potty training that I thought I would. So proud of my boy.

His birthday is next week and I kind of went overboard .....oops lol What can I say? I'm proud of my boy and he is interested in different things now. Besides, no one else buys him anything from our families so I tend to over compensate for their lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## Srbjbex

Just a quick post as it's late for me..but just got home from seeing Idina Menzel in concert. It was so good and has left me in a lovely happy mood where I am reminded of all the good in my life and everything I have to be grateful for! :)


----------



## InHisHands

Dexter's 3... yay!

Just got back from our trip to the ocean. All had a blast.

Oh... and Dexter is day and night trained now...yay
 



Attached Files:







dexters bday.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 3









dolphin trip.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NotNic

Happy birthday Dexter! That's amazing on toilet training too. Such good work Hands. Well done all of you. Xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy birthday Dex! Yay for day and night potty training! What a great family picture, it needs to framed for sure? Did you like the ocean??!!

Glad you enjoyed the concert Bex. 

Getting ready for Spain Nic? 

Well Kellans big appt with the physiatrist was Wednesday. Good and bad news. Good news first. He's a clumsy uncoordinated quirky kid. So no muscle or nerve issues. Bad news. We're being referred to a developmental pediatrician for some atypical autism things. I'm devastated but not completely surprised. Just hard hearing someone say it. Given his sensory issues and a few other things DH and I know that something seems off. I'm a mess today. Can't stop crying. So worried and scared. Hope we can get in soon for an evaluation with them. We have a tentative psych eval for him set up for the 13th in the mean time. Girls, my world is crushed.


----------



## InHisHands

Snow, yes I loved the ocean, but with that said I want to address your news with Kellan.

I first want to say that you have every right to grieve. Whenever we get bad news about our child no matter how big or small it devastates us moms. Take time grieve, it's okay.

With that said, please let me reassure you. I worked in Special Ed before becoming stay at home mom. I worked with several kids with a broad range of Autism. And let me just say, that they are just as smart and special as any other kiddo. 

Autism doesn't have anything to do with intelligence and everything to do with how your child deals with sensory and communicates what he knows. There were several of our higher functioning autistic kids that were in regular classrooms and were on grade level.... especially in math.

Some of my kiddos are all grown up now and living on their own with little assistance.

I honesty can't assess where Kellan is on the autism spectrum disorder, but what I can tell you is that he still s your precious little boy, and that there is still a promise of a fulfilling life. It just make take a little extra work and prayer along the way.


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy birthday dexter!! It looks like he really enjoyed his birthday and he looks so grown up!!! 

Snow - I'm really Sorry about the tough time you are going through right now. I think hands has given some great advice and i think everything will be s lot easier to deal with and move forward if you have more visibility/information about how you can help and in the right way. 

A friend of mine has a little girl with autism and they just need to make sure they manage things in a helpful way for her and what she needs (avoiding last minute change of plans, giving her day clear structure, when they go on holiday they spend time in advance looking at photos of the resort etc and taking about what they will be doing.) It doesnt limit what they do at all...just changes the way they approach things a bit

Nic - hope you're enjoying the busy time (and the nice weather here!) 

Afm - got my op date through (19th August ) so im happy with that. Will prob book the week before that off work too.


----------



## InHisHands

snow - any updates on Kellan and Kennedy?

Bex - Less than three weeks away... is everything still looking good for the 19th?

Nic - How are things with Finlay and Sebbie? Do they do Preschool at age 3 in the UK?

AFM - Quite honestly our life is in complete chaos with this renovation. By Christmas we have to completely renovate this home and move in....

.... the best part is since I have last posted... the army has decided to send my husband off. He is gone till September. He will be here for the month of September. Then he leaves again in October and won't be back till just before Thanksgiving.

Because of the unexpected turn events, I went ahead and enrolled Dexter into a 4(half days) preschool program with the private school he is in. I'm not very good with my hands, but we just simply can't afford to contract everything out so while hubby is gone I will just have to do some of the work by myself in the mornings while dexter is in school.

I feel bad about shipping him off... but perhaps it will be good for him since his social skills have slumped since he got out of school in May. He's trying to hit kiddos again on the playgrounds and etc.


----------



## NotNic

Hi everyone. Sorry it's been a mental few weeks. To start my sister postponed her wedding two weeks before. There was a mishap on the paperwork and they'd had to compromise on some things so have decided to delay it. We then went on hols. Had a lovely time, though we went with my family so it was quite intense and too much for oh and it caused a bit of friction for us. The boys had a wonderful time though and we have some wonderful photos of them including some on the plane. We flew business (flights were on offer last year) and watching Finlay in his seat was hilarious. I then went on my sils hen do and had a brilliant weekend. Laughed so much but came back to a room full of washing and a broken iron!

Hands private preschools (so just stand alone preschools) will accept from 2.5 though nurseries have a preschool class which they enter from 3. I can't remember if I told you but I was unhappy with the new class. I had some concerns but we now have a different key worker following a meeting with management and it is improving. I do need to spend more one on one time with Finlay though. On holiday Sebbie got so much attention and I could see him getting jealous and every now and then he does act up. It's never directed at Sebbie though. Annoyingly though Sebbie has just gone into a clingy phase, so really bad timing. 

Baby led has stalled a lot. It's laziness though because if I put chunks of food to his mouth he'll eat it. He will eat almost anything except solid cheese and fruit, and was amazing us at just what food he enjoys. He was eating anchovies in vinegar, squid, chorizo, anything Spanish. His reactions when he tries something new that he likes are great to see. I have a new highchair for him which puts him at the same height as the table, so hoping that will help him.


----------



## InHisHands

nic - sounds like a great, busy time for all but oh! I totally feel for OH though because when I'm with my Inlaws... I just about go nuts. 

Perhaps finding time while Sebbie naps or goes to bed early? for Finlay will work out or he can help mom around the house?



Anchovies ! -- BTW we found out a few weeks ago, that it's Anchovies in BBQ sauce that I'm allergic to. The mystery was finally solved. No Caesar salad dressing or left overs from sebbie's plate for me. teehee.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - don't feel like you are shipping Dexter off, that's not it at all. Here in the UK, every child gets 15 free hours of childcare a week once they are 3 (ish) so even mums that don't work tend to send their kiddies to preschool 5 mornings a week. It's great for their development and really starts to get them ready for full time school. How does it work in the US with school? Will Dexter start full time school next September - As an October birthday, Elliot wont start full time school until the following September (2017).

Nic - sounds like it's all been a big crazy with your sister having to postpone her wedding!! I can't imagine how much stress that caused! But a great holiday non the less by the sounds of it! And I'm very impressed with Sebbies eating! Elliot's fab but I'm not sure he'd go anywhere near anchovies!

Snow - how are things with you - how long till the house is ready? are you doing ok in your temporary accommodation?

AFM - well, yes all still on track for my op on the 19th. Had a meeting with the urologist yesterday as he wanted to meet me before the op which was nice. He now needs to have a meeting with my gynaecologist to discuss what they actually need to do....basically, as my bladder is healthy and fully functioning, he wants to operate on it as little as possible because of the (low)risks of having bladder surgery. But they need to get together and work out the lowest risk option whilst restoring maximum fertility - I'm leaving it to the two of them to discuss for now (so happy this is all covered on health insurance. I dread to think of the cost with 2 consultants involved!!

Also building work starts on our house next week!!!!!!!!!!! Everything happens at once hey! We have already had our windows and doors replaced so that's a start of things to come....I'll try upload some pics!


----------



## Srbjbex

Old is the white garage, new is the green
 



Attached Files:







20150707_081307.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2









20150731_071936.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - the house already looks better! congrats... and you surgery is less than 2 weeks away... yay!

As far as school in the US go... it all depends. Education is a state law though recently the federal government has gotten their hands into it (don't get me started on how bad of an idea that was)..... but since Education is up to the states, when schools start and age cut off and etc are decided by the state.

Typically School years are from August to May or September to June. And the Age cut off is different as well. Typically the child has to be 5 by Aug-Oct. Again the state/District gets to decide when the cut off is but typically it is one of those months.

Some school districts have Pre K programs now.... but most still start at Kindergarten (5yrs) and Preschool is dependent on parents to find a program outside of the district to enroll their child into.

And quite honestly school still isn't actually required by law in the US until 1st grade, though the majority of the population are having their kids start preschool at 3 or 4 because we know how important early hands on learning is.

The private school I found that started homeschooling curriculum at age 2 for Dexter is actually quite rare in the US. His private school goes through Kindergarten and I much rather him start Kindergarten in public school since their Kindergarten program is only 9am-1pm 4 days a week and I don't feel like that is enough time....

.....however our house that we are renovating and moving into is in one of the worst school districts (with only a 50 percent high school graduation rate). With that being the case, if we are still here, I will keep him in his private school.


----------



## NotNic

Honestly don't feel guilty Hands. Finlay has been doing 2 full days a week since I went on maternity leave! It isn't for childcare reasons but it's so important imo that he got the extra attention I can't give him. I can probably count on one hand the amount of messy play activities I've done with him!
Nursery is great for that and never underestimate the wonders of peer pressure for getting children to eat or do things you'd battle with then to do at home. :haha:

I definitely have the intention to spend more time with Finlay. Sebbie unfortunately is a rubbish napper (though excellent night sleeper when his teeth aren't playing up), so we aren't getting the time I thought we would. I did manage to get Sebbie down early tonight though and let Finlay stay up late so we had some time doing puzzles before bed.

How are things for everyone else?


----------



## Srbjbex

Just a quickie to say ive had my op...currently in bed at hospital, but good news is they were able to do laproscopically so recovery time will be quicker...yay! And gynae is happy and said it was sucessful :)


----------



## NotNic

Amazing news Bex. Sending you much love xxxxx


----------



## InHisHands

that's amazing bex! So glad to hear the surgery went well. What is the next step from here?


----------



## Srbjbex

Yay I'm home!! 

Next step is just to see how it goes. Going to heal then try naturally for a few months. After that we will reassess the ivf option again.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi everyone!! Just checking in to see how everyone is - I know we all have loads going on :) :)

Not really got any news to report here other than our house extension is well underway and were on track to be finished by Christmas! Oh and also I got great news that my brother and SIL are expecting their first! Which will also be Elliot's first cousin - I'm so excited for them (even though they live in Germany and wont get to see them loads). If we cant manage a sibling then a cousin is definitely the next best thing! Most pregnancy announcements hurt but this one really didn't - was absolutely over the moon for them!


----------



## NotNic

How wonderful to hear from.you Bex. Belated birthday wishes to Elliot. Did he have a good time? How lovely for there to be the prospect of a cousin for him. I'm glad you are excited. I know how tough things are for you but it's brilliant you feel okay with this announcement. Whereabouts are you with the house renovations?

Snow, late happy birthday wishes to Kennedy too. What did you do? Any update on your house or Kellan?

Hands how about you? Where are you living right now? I've lost track! Anything new with you?

Hi also to Bea and Lisette if you're peaking. Hope you and your little ones are well. Update us. It's been too long!

So tomorrow is the 1 yr anniversary of Sebbie's due date! Can't believe he is 1 on Saturday! He's crawling around and pulling himself up now. He is just getting to grips with cruising but just gets up and does stuff. I wouldn't be surprised if one day he just gets up and walks across the floor! He is very much a mummy's boy. He's very jealous of Finlay getting a cuddle with me. He's so strong too and regularly beats Finlay up! But he's so smiley and happy that he charms everyone. Still has only two teeth and looks so much like a baby still, probably because he is small. He's about the same size Finlay was at 8mths! 

Finlay is doing well at preschool but has been referred for a hearing test next month. His speech isn't brilliant. He mumbles a lot and I'm still translating for him. I'm not worried about the amount of words but he has had impacted wax in both ears so hoping that is all it is. Drops are improving things though. I've realised as well that he watches way too much TV and isn't playing enough. I'm trying to fix that but it's hard because it gives me time to get chores done. Need to get back in the habit of doing things with him. 

We are also starting to view schools. I'm hating it all ready! The school that's nearest and has a good reputation was a real let down. It was tatty, messy and higgledy-piggledy. It's a CofE school too which I'm not keen on. I know loads of people whose children are there so I know it's good, but from the presentation I knew more about the local church than I did about the school! Have no idea how the week is structured or how they learn. Based on just the visit alone I wouldn't put it down, so luckily I do know lots.of students there and know how much they love it. I have also seen the Free School (which is a different type of school where they don't have to run classes in a.traditional manner) and it was really good. However it's a longish walk and they have such tiny classes so the chance of getting in is miniscule. It's such a frustrating process!


----------



## InHisHands

Bex - Are you keeping track of cycle days still? What all did you do for Elliot's Birthday? I think a cousin is great news for Elliot!

Snow - How is Kellan's progress going?

Nic - School hunting can be a bit overwhelming for sure! Hang in there though... worse case scenario is that Finlay hates it and you change schools. It sounds like Sebbie has a personality all of this own... lol Does he and Finlay resemble each other?

As for us, We are working full speed 12 hr days X 6 days a week at our renovation. We should be done around Thanksgiving and we will be moved in by Christmas. So much work to be done.. ugh! We are still in Georgia and are just moving to a town 30 minutes away (but within the same metropolitan area).

The schools there are absolutely horrendous so I will keep Dexter in his private school until he hits 1st grade. At that point I'm not sure what we will do if we are still here.

Dexter by the way is excelling quite nicely at school and has hit a language phase where he points to a letter and says A "aaaaa" Apple or P "pah" Popcorn and he is using more complicated words into sentences like "suppose to" "appreciate" "restaurant" "renovation". It is a relief to see the boost of language since it has been a struggle for such a long time.

He is still a strong willed, independent child like he has been from day one ... but he is doing so much better. Our biggest battle right now is over the fridge and T.V. hahahaha


----------



## NotNic

Yep Sebbie does have his own personality :haha: Reading it back I haven't described him very favourably at all, which is completely wrong. Sebbie is content, giggly and smiley. He interacts with everyone and is almost a dream. He loves to cuddle and give kisses. It's really rare for him to be upset but he's happy to tell you no or to shout out on the occasions he's not happy with something. He's also become quite determined. If he wants something then he goes and gets it. He's pretty straightforward though, whereas Finlay would just generally be upset and you'd not have a clue why. He's still like that. He could whine for Britain! Everyone tells me they look alike. Side by side, I don't really see it. They photograph similarly though but it might be an expression thing. To me Sebbie looks a lot like my Oh does now (though nobody else sees it) whereas Finlay is his spit at the same age. I can't see that Finlay will look like Oh all that much when he's older though. He has a very different shaped face and profile. Sebbie has Ohs nose and similar lips. He laughs and smiles the same way too. Finlay has dimples when he grins like me (well I have one dimple).

Great to hear that Dexter is coming on. You must be so pleased.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hands - yes, im keeping track of my cycles still!! But i can't not do it...if that makes sense!? Ive had 2 periods now since my op, and OH and I have at least given ourselves until Christmas to try naturally to have a rest from hospitals and procedures! We'll reassess after Christmas if we want to go for ivf. 

Glad to hear dexter is doing so well...sounds like he's really growing up! Elliot is too, he can write his name now without any help from me which I'm super proud of. 

Great news about your renovation. Thanksgiving is not so far away now!

Nic - we had a gymboree party fir elliot which was brilliant. We had 18 friends there and all we really needed to do was show up! We knew we wouldnt be able to have at home anyway because of the building work so this was a great option and elliot loved it. 

House is coming on really well. I think we're on track to be finished by Christmas still. Structure is now done and we're onto first fit electrics and plumbing next. Im so excited about it...it's really taking shape.

School wise we have a whole year on top of finlay. But hopefully it should be very straightforward for us as we live in a village and he will just go to the local village school which is a good school. When do you have to decide by? Could you put the free school as first choice and the c of e as second as a back up? 

Also what have you decided about going back to work???


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls. Long time no talk. I have loads to catch up on. Life has been very hectic but starting to settle a bit. I'm sorry to go missing. Hopefully I can keep up a bit more. I miss the chats. Sounds like everyone is doing well. 

Where to start. Well we are in the house. Finally. We were supposed to move in in August. It ended up being late September. I love the house but we have so much stuff it is going to take months til we are fully unpacked with everything. Its a work in progress.

Onto Kellan, we had him evaluated by 2 people for ASD. A psychologist and a developmental/behavior pediatrician - both have told us that he is not on the spectrum. The developmental ped wants us to go back in 6 month to discuss his speech. So alot of his issues we are told are coming from the Sensory Processing Disorder that he has. He goes to Occupational Therapy once a week. We are seeing some good progress with it and he is learning to regulate himself. He is very much speech delayed. We are just starting (like this week) to hear some 2 word phases such as baby walk, baby toy, Hi Momma etc. He is starting up his speech therapy on Tuesday. We had to wait since we switched counties. I hope he continues to increase his vocabulary and communication since he whines alot. He started a 2 year old preschool program in early Sept. It was a rough start but he loves it now and gets excited to go. He goes MWF from 9-12. He really enjoyed Halloween and it was great to be able to enjoy it with him. He is such a sweet and loving little boy. 

Kennedy turned 1! We had a small party which was a blast. She is still a little peanut. I go on Tuesday for her 1 year well check. She is prolly around 17 pds. And is still very short. She is just a petite little thing. She is wearing pjs currently that Kellan wore at 6 months old! Like Sebbie, she only has 2 bottom teeth. Not walking. But is crawling and pulling up on everything. Couch cruising and will push her walker when Kellan isn't taking it away from her. lol. I am still breastfeeding her but am starting to try to wean. Table foods aren't going well. We are in feeding therapy for her but she is making progress which is good. Sleep has been awful since the move. She is up 4-6x a night. It's horrible. I don't know what to do. She is very much a mommas girl and love it since Kellan has always been daddys boy. I am enjoying seeing her blossom.

We are just keeping busy with the house and the kids. I am excited that it is fall. It's my favorite time of year. Can't wait for the holidays.


----------



## InHisHands

Great to hear from you snow! I'm so glad that Kellan is getting the help he needs and that the doctors are seeming to gear away from autism.

Hang in there with the move. We tend to not gather clutter with how much we move. It isn't until you move though that you realize how much you have accumulated!

Does Kennedy have a similar personality as Kellan?


As for Dexter - I noticed something severely wrong two weeks ago when he started to describe things... and my fear was confirmed. My little guy is Color Blind. We go back in a week for further analysis but as of right now we know that the only colors he can see are shades of white, blue, yellow, brown, and black.

Red-Green color blind is considered such a mild disorder and I am truly thankful that it isn't something worse... but it makes me so sad to know he will never see orange, red, purple,pink or green in his life.

I have a little break down every time he comes up to me and talking about how how something green is brown or like yesterday he came up to me with one of those Rocket popsicles (red top, white center, blue bottom) and he was so excited and said momma... it has ALL THE COLORS! (he saw brown, white, and blue)

*sigh* 

.... Anyways... everyone will have to send an updated pictures of our kiddos when we get a chance. So much changes over the course of a few months.


----------



## Srbjbex

Here's a couple of my absolute favourite pics of Elliot from recently! He really is looking grown up now. He was proud as punch to get his Level 8 Certificate at gymnastics bless him!

Hands - both my brothers are red green colour blind, try not to worry - unless Dexter has a desperate desire to be a fighter pilot it shouldn't impact his life in any way. Yes, he wont see colours like we do, but he will see them in his own way, which for him is exciting in itself! If he's anything like my brother, he will just criticise your choice of décor, haha!! Oh and the only other time I think it has impacted them, is (because they have both always played football) if the 2 teams on the pitch are in green and red - difficult to distinguish when you are passing the ball!

Snow - so great to hear from you! Fantastic news that your moved into your house - our extension is on track to be done by Christmas so I'll try and get some updated photos soon! Happy Birthday Kennedy!! Sorry that you little ones are both struggling with different aspects but sounds like you are getting lots of support. Glad Kellan is enjoying preschool, I definitely believe it's good for them, it always amazes me when Elliot sings a new song, or plays a new game that he learnt at nursery!
 



Attached Files:







20151019_162817.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









20151025_102117.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## InHisHands

It is hard for me to keep him still long enough to take a picture but I managed to get these earlier this week.
 



Attached Files:







20151103_134006_resized_1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









20151103_134010_resized_1.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe. I'm so sorry Dex is color blind Hands. I'm sure he will adapt well and see his own ways of colors. He's soooo big and adorable. 

Great job on level 8. Love Elliot's pics. Such a heartbreaker! 

Going to attach some pics here soon.


----------



## InHisHands

Kitchen BEFORE and AFTER
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4









20151120_180805_resized.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4









20151120_180719_resized.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## snowflakes120

Looks gorgeous Hands! Amazing transformation. Love the countertops and the brick lay floor! Just simply beautiful. What a great change. So worth it! Really love it!


----------



## Srbjbex

Looks fab Hands! So kucth lighter and brighter ! Are you pleased with it?


----------



## InHisHands

I am pleased with how the kitchen turned out. I'm just relieved all the colors I picked out went together (as we didn't hire a interior designer and I just went with my own eye for material choices).

Our carpet install has been an absolute disaster and we are still working on trying to get it fix. We are now at corporate level in the complaint compartment because so far the installer has came out 5 different times and each time he just keeps making it worse. *sigh*

But that can wait because tomorrow is turkey day and I have a nice new.... smell free kitchen to work in.


----------



## Srbjbex

Hi ladies - I had some bad news on Tuesday, it was my trial embryo transfer. Unfortunately it failed. Whereas he thought he was now able to 'find a way through' after the work he did in my op, the needle for the transfer was still getiing stuck in the 'false passage' and there was no way he would be able to get an embryo into my womb. He tried for the best part of an hour with all sorts of different methods etc, but couldn't find a way:cry::cry:

So IVF is still not something we can look at - I was ready to start this in the new year and now I feel like we are back at square one again. Consultant has told me not to give up, but I will be looking at more surgery....open, risky surgery...I don't know if I can go there again. I was geared up for it before but don't know if I can do it. the risks are bad.... lifetime catheter, or hysterectomy are the worst case scenarios and there is a 1-10% chance of this. 

I've cried a lot, and boiled it down to the following options:
1) Accept we will have 1 child, accept it and move on
2) Go for the surgery in the light of the risks, on the hope I could then do IVF
3) Consider a surrogate (as my eggs are plentiful) - I have a friend who potentially might help....she has flippantly said in the past she would. 
4) Consider adoption - another friend is going through this right now, so I have learnt a bit about the process along the way.

I don't know, I cant believe this is happening. My consultant said to me I am the most complicated, difficult case he has ever come across, and he's going to take my scans etc to conference to discuss with other gynaecologists. 

I think I am leaning towards adoption, and OH is too - he doesn't want me to go through any more procedures as he knows how much I've already been through.
:cry::cry:


----------



## InHisHands

sorry to hear that bex. :( 

I know how badly you want another child. 

Have you decided that surgery is completely out of the question?
Are you going to ask your surrogate friend?

I have seen adopted kids go both ways. Some it has really worked out great and others it has been a worst nightmare. If this is a route you decide on, make sure you do your research.

One of my friends adopted a boy and a girl when they already had a boy of their own. All three kids thrived to be smart well rounded teenagers and are super close to each other.

Another friend of mine is really struggling. Her adopted kid has an attachment disorder because she wasn't properly taken care of before being adopted. Attachment disorders aren't reversible and will often lead to boarderline personality disorder or sociopath when they become adults.


No matter what you decide, I will be here supporting you. I wish I could just give you big hugs right now.


----------



## NotNic

Bex would you need an operation for your own health or comfort? Very sorry to hear that it wasn't good news for you xxx


----------



## Srbjbex

Nic - no I wouldn't need an operation for my own health, in fact the bladder consultant I spoke to advised against it, as my bladder is perfectly healthy and the risks of permanent damage are relatively high (c.1-10%)

Hands - surgery is definitely not out of the question. I need to wait until the new year when my gyn will come back to me with a plan of attack. I'll hear him out in and listen to what he suggests (he pleaded with me last week not to give up - I think I am a personal challenge for him!) but it all just seems so remote....more surgery and recovery, potential risks, then checking it all works, then IVF which has no guarantees anyway, another baby just feels so so far away

Surrogacy is not an option for now - my friend who has casually mentioned it is going through her own journey (she has the BRCA mutation and has just had a double mastectomy which ended in complications) even though I know she would do anything to help me, I don't know if I would ask it of her at this time in her life when she has gone through so much herself recently. 

I'm exploring more on the adoption front for a bit as think this might be our favoured option at the moment, but they wouldn't let me progress anything on an adoption front until more time had passed anyway - they normally stipulate a 6 month 'grieving' period between ending fertility treatment and pursuing adoption. 

BUT our kitchen extension is nearly complete, just waiting on flooring really now then I can send you all some photos!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Bex, I am so sorry to hear this news. My heart aches for you. Sending lots of hugs. The surgery sounds very risky and potentially still isn't a baby guarantee. Adoption to me seems to be a good fit. As Hands said, I would most likely try for an infant to avoid the things she said. An old coworker is currently in the process. The baby was born a few weeks early, is currently still the hospital gaining weight til they can bring him home. It was a rough few years of waiting. 2 girls pulled out on them so they grieved alot after each of those failed adoptions. I am very happy that this one is working out for them. I will say prayers for you. Share your kitchen pics when it is complete!

I was coming on to share some Christmas pictures I took of the kiddos. I hope everyone has a wonderful Holiday season. xoxo

https://i67.tinypic.com/28vei6f.jpg

https://i65.tinypic.com/30sge88.jpg

https://i65.tinypic.com/o8gwgx.jpg

https://i63.tinypic.com/fyfqee.jpg


----------



## Srbjbex

Merry Christmas to my wonderful mid August friends. I love you all ladies....4 years and counting!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Merry Christmas Girls!! Xoxo


----------



## Srbjbex

Happy new Year Ladies...

Coming on here to share some before and after shots of our new kitchen extension with you all....but the photos are too large and wont let me upload the "after" photos only the before ones....

I'm experimenting with sending you a link to my google pics... let's give this a try!

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=bEJ5c2NhVGxxZGNvanBVcy1HUHVZM1hLdno3ejBn


let me know if this works....this way you get to see the whole journey!
 



Attached Files:







20150812_115247.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2









20150812_115258.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## snowflakes120

Wow! That was quite the project Bex! Amazing. Stunning. So beautiful! 

Happy New Years my mid-August testers. Wish you all a wonderful year to come! Love and happiness. 

Hope all is well. Would love some updates.


----------



## Srbjbex

Aw thanks Snow!! :):)

Update from me - after deliberations over Christmas, we have decided to pursue the adoption route! Neither me nor OH can face more surgery (not now at least)and the more we talked about adoption the more excited we became about it. So have spent the last 2 weeks speaking to different LAs, and we have decided at the moment to pursue an application with Warwickshire Council. 

Every agency that I spoke to said there is a &#8216;shortage&#8217; of single children aged 0-2 up for adoption so I think even if we do get approved we might have a bit of a wait on our hands to be matched with a child, but we&#8217;ve waited already&#8230;.were good at waiting! We are genuinely excited! Info evening is the first step, then you will get an initial home visit. If everyone is happy after that, then we can officially apply. Total process from that point should take around 6 months &#8211; then it&#8217;s just a case of waiting for a matched child. 

Hopefully exciting times ahead!


----------



## snowflakes120

That is such great news Bex. I am so happy to hear! I can tell by your post how excited you are! My friends just adopted a little boy. He's so cute and I am excited for them to be parents. FX for you! 

Hi Nic and Hands. Pop in and update! Hope all is ok. I get so sad when I log in and see our thread slowly dying. :(

Everything is going ok here. DH has been traveling alot which makes it tough on me. 

Kellan's speech is picking up and he's finally saying 2-3 words together. We're still far off of where he is supposed to be but he's making progress and I'm proud of him. He's been referring to himself in the third person lately which I'm not sure what to think of. We have another appt with the specialist in March. He's doing great at pre-school and loves it. 

Kennedy is doing well eating. Much better. I've resigned to the fact that she's going to be picky. She's still super small. 18lbs and 29" at her 15 month appt. But healthy and thats all that matters. She starting walking for good on Christmas Eve. She talks up a storm. Already has 30 words! She's very loving and affectionate.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hiiiiiii!!! Sending love girls!!!!!


----------



## Srbjbex

Hellooo!!! Back at you snow!! 

Not much to report here...just waiting for adoption open evening on Thursday...I'm excited about that!


----------



## InHisHands

So... not sure if any of you all will read this because so much time has lapsed... but i wanted to say hi.

Great job on the house bex......it puts our reno to shame. i know its been a while but this is the first time i have checked in to see it.

currently we have our house on the market again. Hubby is getting out of the army in a year and we will move back to AZ (if he can find a job there)

No big news here really..... dex turns 4 soon and we will take him to disney world in a few months which im excited about.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NotNic

Yay! I'm so thrilled you are okay Hands! I haven't logged on since April and I see you posted this weekend. Is it a relief he's leaving the army? Are you on facebook? Bex, Snow and I are over there and it's been a little easier to follow where we all are on fb xx


----------



## InHisHands

no, i refuse to get sucked into facebook. I'm probably the only one in our age group, but i just don't like it or the concept of it.

It will be nice that he isn't going to be in the army any more, but the whole finding a job thing is a new task for us to take. Before we always knew no matter what that his check would be coming in. But i will take that trade off ... so i can live where i want to and have my hubby home. 

They have been sending him away a month at a time recently and this fall they are going to be sending him out of the country for a bit without us. *sigh*

how are things with you and yours?


----------



## NotNic

Does he have a trade in the army? I'm assuming that, like here they have an opportunity to study or get a qualification alongside serving. Must be incredibly stressful for you having him away so much.

I am fine here. I'm still officially employed, though on extended maternity leave so I'm home full time with the boys. F is off to big school in September, so we are trying to prepare him for that. He is very excited to go at the moment which is great. For the last 9 months he has had some hearing problems caused by impacted wax. His last hearing test before his ENT appointment said that his loss was severe (albeit likely to be temporary). The consultant managed to remove the wax and we await his next hearing test to see where we are. The consultant was happy with how the ear drums looked, but I'm not seeing a massive change in him. He tells me he can't hear me because it's too noisy. I'm not sure if he has problems focusing because background noise is too distracting, he actually can't hear or if he's so used to zoning us out he can't shake the habit. We have seen that his development has been put back a little. His speech isn't quite where it should be and he is behind with letters. It doesn't help he hasn't been able to hear sounds correctly. On the flip side he's really excelling at sport. Despite being almost the shortest boy at preschool he wins or comes second in their races. He has a sting throw and good balance.

S is almost 20mths. He's a very happy, cheeky boy. He had hand, foot and mouth disease at Christmas, just after he started his first steps. He refused to stand on his feet and learnt to walk on his knees. He had almost 6 months of that! Finally he started walking and there is no stopping him now! He's a real mischief maker. He loves to sing (his favourite is happy birthday) and sings to himself while he plays. Cars are his favourite things ever and will happily play for hours on end. He started nursery one day a week and it seems to do him good. His speech isn't where Finlay's was at this stage, but he comes out with sentences out of the blue! He understands so much though. He knows more than he lets on! He's also very independent. I couldn't tell you the last time o fed him his food. He gets very cross if I open a packet for him!

What does Dex like to do? Is he still at preschool? Will you return to work when you move? Where will you move to? Xx


----------



## InHisHands

I'm sorry to hear about F's hearing. I couldn't hear very well my first 11 months of life and i have CAPD (Central auditory processing disorder) so i was always a bit behind on certain subjects. No worrries though, you learn to catch up the best you can and learn coping skills on the areas you cannot. I'm sure he'll be fine.

Does F and S get along and play well together?

As for Dexter, he is really into trains, atvs, and a tv show called paw patrol. He is still in preschool and is doing well. He knows all his letter sounds and can count things out to 10. He is learning how to spell his name right now.

My hubby's trade is cyber security. It shouldn't be hard to find him a job.... but it will be hard to find him a job for where we want to go, which is to a small town in Arizona. I hate larger towns but most of those jobs are in larger towns so finding a job in a location i can stand will prove to be more difficult.

As far as me going back to work, I am not sure on that. We really haven't discussed it. I might go back to teaching or go back to counselling crisis pregnancies or i might just stay home. I suppose it depends on if we NEED me to work or not.
If i do go back to work however, it would have to work around dexter's school hours and most likely would be part time. 


BTW I know the whole "Brexit" thing is on the news here and some of the chaotic backlash that is associated with it. Whenever i hear about things in England.. i think about you gals on this site and how it may be affecting you. I hope all is okay with you all. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Srbjbex

ARGHGHGHGHGHG it just lost my long reply!!!1 hate it when that happens!!!!! I'll summarise for now:

- Elliot doing amazing, starting pre-school in September, he's a clever cookie
- Still enjoying gymnastics
- I'm doing the Team GB kitting out next week for the Olympics - hoping to meet some superstars!!
- Brexit = a mess. Vote carefully in November...don't make the same mistakes we have! :)


----------



## InHisHands

Hey girls,

Been thinking of you all recently.

Quick update here:

My husband is waiting approval to get out of the army in June. YAY
We want to move back to Arizona.
I'm trying to get dexter into a good private school there and will fly to Arizona in April to take him to get interviewed and tested for it. So nervous.
Dexter appears to be having speech delays so we are starting to the process of Speech therapy.
He is rather hard headed and likes to learn things the hard way, but he is also very smart and is starting to read, add, and subtract.

If any of you pop on, i would love to hear an update.
 



Attached Files:







14681782_10154745090722873_25464651109494502_n.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snowflakes120

Its been so long since Ive popped on. Hope you guys are in AZ as you wish Hands, that Dex's speech has improved and he got into the school choice you picked.

A quick update on us. Both kids are in preschool. Kellan turns 5 at the end of the month and enters Kinder in the Fall! Where has time gone. He has made alot of friends in our neighborhood. Loves to ride his bike with no training wheels. Does gymnastics weekly. And is learning to swim. He's very smart. Is reading easy reader books. Still very busy and always on the go. Loves to be outside all the time. 

Kennedy is now 3.5 and still is a picky eater. Still very small for her age. Still hates to sleep. Some things just never change lol Shes not even 30 pounds and around 33" tall. About the size of a 2 year old, Loves princesses. Is stubborn and knows what she wants. She is fearless as well. Loves clothes and is very particular about her outfits. Shes very sweet and snuggly. Talks up a storm. And I think will most likely be a lefty.

Things are busy around here. Tim still travels alot of work some short trip and some 2 month stretches. Nothing super new. Just spending time with kids/family and friends. We have a FL trip planned for the summer that we are excited about. And a trip to Buffalo as well.


----------

